# October babies due dates and bump colours



## caleblake

Hey ladies my names Natalie, Im 31 and due my 2nd baby on the 5th October. I thought it would be nice to have a thread to keep track of all the bumps due in october. We can stick together and discuss symptoms, names and births etc.....

So let me know your due date and take a guess if you think its a blue or pink bump


Beaney192- due 1st - :blue: CONFIRMED GENDER
Hunibunihuman- due 1st- guess :yellow:
Pixie p- due 2nd- guess :yellow:
Aquarous24- due 2nd- guess :blue:
Lys- due 2nd- :blue: CONFIRMED GENDER
Holl1109- due 3rd- :blue: CONFIRMED GENDER
Brandysbabies- due 3rd :angel:
Lucyinthesky- due 4th- guess :blue:
Youngmummy18- due 3rd- :pink: CONFIRMED GENDER
Lovelylove- due4th- guess :pink: CONFIRMED GENDER
Louisex- due 4th- :blue: CONFIRMED GENDER
Gash02- due 5th- guess :blue: 6lbs
Angelface- due 5th- guess :blue:
Kristin83- due 5th- twin mummy :blue: :blue: CONFIRMED GENDERS
Sar007- due 5th- guess :yellow:
Mocha_baby XD- due 5th- guess :blue:
Adele2011- due 6th- :blue: CONFIRMED GENDER
Moolia- due 7th- guess :blue: 
Breezey- due 7th- :blue: CONFIRMED GENDER
Naxxi- due 7th- guess :pink:
Xxxemsxxx- due 7th- guess :blue:
Mrssunshine- due 7th- guess :blue:
Bluehorse - due 7th- :blue: CONFIRMED GENDER
Nov_mum- due 9th- guess :blue:
Zb5- due 9th- :blue: CONFIRMED GENDER
Hayley83- due 9th- guess :pink:
Allaboard-due 10th- guess :yellow:
Sushai- due 10th- guess :blue: CONFIRMED GENDER
Mrsaligee- due 10th- guess :pink: 
Horsey_hen- due 10th- :blue: CONFIRMED GENDER
Brillbride- due 11th- guess :yellow:- :angel:
Becstar- due 11th- guess :yellow: :angel:
MrsK- due 11th- guess :blue: CONFIRMED GENDER
Mellllly- due 11th- :blue: CONFIRMED GENDER
Roxyroo- due 12th- guess :blue:
Mommyto3girls- due 12th-:pink: :angel: loss of 1 twin CONFIRMED GENDER
Syntaxerror- due 12th- :blue: CONFIRMED GENDER
Smaritemeup- due 13th- guess :pink: CONFIRMED GENDER
wantabelly- due 13th :yellow:
Ilovemysquirt- due13th - guess :yellow:
Millytint- due 13th- guess :pink:
Mommy's Angel- due 13th- :pink: CONFIRMED GENDER
Zenobia- due 13th- :pink: CONFIRMED GENDER
Mugaroo- due 13th- guess :yellow:
Lisa1981- due 14th- guess :pink:
MissK- due 14th- guess :blue:
Yourstruely10- due 15th- :pink: CONFIRMED GENDER
Dryerlyndt- due 15th- guess :yellow:
Sam#3- due 15th- guess :yellow:
LaraJJ-due 15th- guess :blue:
Marieoct2011- due 16th- guess :yellow:
Emma1980- due 16th- guess :blue: 
Chichestermum 16th- guess :yellow:
Jules1- due 17th- guess :yellow:
Hopedance- due 17th- guess :pink: 
LaraJJ-due 17th- guess :blue:
Needshelp- due 18th- guess :blue
Rachael.- due 18th- :blue: CONIFRMED GENDER
Phantom710- due 19th- guess :blue: CONFIRMED GENDER
Katierdid- due 19th- guess :pink:
Babydeacon- due 19th- guess :blue: CONFIRMED GENDER
Mummy2tyler- due 19th- :pink: CONFIRMED GENDER
Kittykatbabe- due 19th- guess :pink: CONFIRMED GENDER
Nypage1981- due 19th- :blue: CONFIRMED GENDER
Chaos- dues 20th- :pink: CONFIMRED GENDER
Littlestars- due 20th- guess :blue: :pink: twin mummy 1 GENDER CONFIRMED
20102001- due 20th- guess :pink:
Tampa- due 20th- guess :blue:
MIssvex- due 20th- guess :yeloow:
letia659- due 21st- :pink: CONFIRMED GENDER :angel: 
Girlygirl- due 23rd- guess :yellow:
Wantingagirl- due 24th- guess :pink: :angel:
Mrsturner- due 24th- guess :pink:
Faerieprozac- due 25th- guess :blue:
Lalos 30- due 25th- guess :yellow: 
Bellasmummy- due 26th- guess :yellow:
MrsJD- due 27th- guess :pink: :angel:
Pumpkin007- due 27th- guess :yellow:
Shelleney- due 27th- guess :yellow:
Enniejennie- due 28th- guess :pink: CONFIRMED GENDER
Newb- due 28th- guess :blue:
Fairybabe- due 29th- guess :pink:
Mummatobe- due 29th- guess :pink:
Nai- due 31st- :pink: CONFIRMED GENDER
Fairybabe- due 31st- guess :pink:
Laura1984- due 31st- guess :pink:
Angelique- due 1st November- guess :pink: 
MrsLQ- due 8th nov- guess :yellow: honoury october mummy


----------



## Beaney192

Due 1st Oct guess blue bump ive got a 50/50 chance right lol xxx


----------



## caleblake

yeay I know everyones 50/50 but I did hear if you ask a pregnant woman then about 72% get it right :thumbup: Just a bit of fun though xxx


----------



## Gemie

Awww congratulations October bumps! what a great month... the best! I'm an October baby lol xx


----------



## nov_mum

Hi there

I am due October 9th and I am thinking this wee one is a boy. I have two already so I am rather prepared: )


----------



## Angelface

Hi, I'm also due oct 5th and I think blue!! But I want pink x


----------



## caleblake

Hello october mums I have a wee boy already too nov mum. Hope your all keeping well so far, any symptoms yet? Xxx


----------



## lovieleigh

We havent a clue when im due... sometime at the end of sept or beginning of October (my dates have always been somewhat hazy!!) 

Congratulations to everyone else with a brand new bump (all tiny at the moment im sure!!) hehe 

Every single person that has seen me has said a girl!! Its our first so we will be happy if its healthy, but i want a mini me, and he wants a mini him, so its a long standing argument about what to eat... does anyone else believe that diet can affect the sex?

xx li xx​


----------



## Angelface

No I dont believe it does, as it's about sperm xx or xy, who ever was fastest!! Lol x


----------



## Kristin83

My EDD is October 5th as well :)

I have a very good chance of having twins due to going through ICSI and using 2 embryos. I think its going to be a boy and if twins both boys...lol


----------



## BrEeZeY

Hey im Brea! we talked shortly one in TTC, im Due October 7th, with my second and my hubby's first!!!

im gonna make this alil more fun and guess pink bump(for now, it may change as if my symptoms change tho, kinda want twins one of each ) 
and im gonna guess that, will be 8lb-9lb baby when he/she is born !


----------



## Angelface

Hi kristen!! Glad u made it! What an awful tww!!! Took forever! Xxx


----------



## lovieleigh

I would love twins too... one of each would be ace, as thats what i want long term... would be nice to do it all at once :D xx


----------



## Kristin83

glad u did too! It was a horrible 2ww...so glad we are all past that and on to the good stuff :)


----------



## caleblake

lovieleigh said:


> We havent a clue when im due... sometime at the end of sept or beginning of October (my dates have always been somewhat hazy!!)
> 
> Congratulations to everyone else with a brand new bump (all tiny at the moment im sure!!) hehe
> 
> Every single person that has seen me has said a girl!! Its our first so we will be happy if its healthy, but i want a mini me, and he wants a mini him, so its a long standing argument about what to eat... does anyone else believe that diet can affect the sex?
> 
> xx li xx​

Hey hunny I can update you when you get your dates :thumbup: or if you want to guess a date just now I can change it later.

I do believe in diet etc to sway gender. I read a really interesting book but I believe timing of :sex: against ovulation plays a great part. I did change my diet, take suppliments and use the shettles method- more out of curiosity as the oposite worked to concieve my son so thought why not give it a go as I dont really have my heart set on any specific gender xxx


----------



## caleblake

yeah brea I remember you :hi:

Im quite the opposite from you ladies, twins would be my worst nightmare as I already have a 9 month old and Im only planing on ever having 2 :rofl: xxx


----------



## lovieleigh

gash02 said:


> lovieleigh said:
> 
> 
> We havent a clue when im due... sometime at the end of sept or beginning of October (my dates have always been somewhat hazy!!)
> 
> Congratulations to everyone else with a brand new bump (all tiny at the moment im sure!!) hehe
> 
> Every single person that has seen me has said a girl!! Its our first so we will be happy if its healthy, but i want a mini me, and he wants a mini him, so its a long standing argument about what to eat... does anyone else believe that diet can affect the sex?
> 
> xx li xx​
> 
> Hey hunny I can update you when you get your dates :thumbup: or if you want to guess a date just now I can change it later.
> 
> I do believe in diet etc to sway gender. I read a really interesting book but I believe timing of :sex: against ovulation plays a great part. I did change my diet, take suppliments and use the shettles method- more out of curiosity as the oposite worked to concieve my son so thought why not give it a go as I dont really have my heart set on any specific gender xxxClick to expand...



well my last period was on the 29th of december, but i have really tiny cycles of between 17 and 22 days on any given month, which is why the doc said she couldnt really say anything until i had been booked into a scan!! 

Mike (my OH) has been trying to force feed me red meats and he was eating LOADS of them when we were trying too just to up the testosterone and what not, but I have to admit I did have sex a little earlier than ovulation as I know the girl sperms live that tiny bit longer, compared to the boy sperms, even though they swim faster... thats right i think? lol 

The only reason I have my heart set on a little girl is that my two little brothers are 2 and 4, and I was really involved with bringing them up as I still lived at home, so I have kinda already done the boy thing :D 

nothing whatsoever to do with the most gorgeous pair of white baby uggs i found at all  xxxxxxxx


----------



## caleblake

My last period (well it was actually a mc) was the 29th dec too. Don't worry red meat alone won't give you a boy, the theory behind the diet is creating an acidic enviroment to favour girly sperm and an alkaline one to favoue the boy spermy. You would need to eat nothing but food and supplemnets that naturally create an alkaline or acidic enviroment to have any affect xxx


----------



## caleblake

just realised we have been moved to the groups forum xxx


----------



## lovieleigh

Well i will just keep thinking girl thoughts, i went on all the gender prediction things last night for a laugh, and al but one of them said a girl!! yay :D lol I just wish i would stop feeling so queasy!! Please tell me morning sickness doesnt last FOREVER!! lol xx


----------



## caleblake

Awh my ms has just kicked in today :sad1: I had it so bad with DS so I really hope it passes quickly this time. Ive not actually been sick yet but I can feel it lurking :haha:

Oh Ive not even looked on any fun sites yet for prediciton probably cause they all said last time I was having a girl and it was a boy. 

I promise you even if its a boy you will totally forget about wanting a girl after a very short time, My ds is amazing and I dont think I could love him anymore if I tried xxx


----------



## lovieleigh

I would love for my OH to have his little boy more than anything, so im happiest either way to be honest, i just like winding him up about it being a girl, knowing damn well he will be happy either way too :D I just feel like i have constant car sickness if im honest. and I have to travel back to wales tomorrow morning, so not looking forward to that!! xxx


----------



## caleblake

Boo to ms! I know I think its natural for boy to want boys and girls to want girls, its cause you can relate to them more when they are growing up. Will you find out the sex? Xxx


----------



## brillbride

Hi girls, joining you..I am due the 11th of October ...found out thurs morn at 10dpo cd 24...I have had 2 MCs and I am praying that this is 3rd time lucky..xx


----------



## BrEeZeY

okay so ive not had alot of morning sickness its jst nausea and heartburn has anyone else had this??


----------



## Moolia

My little beany is due on October 7th. I have absolutely no idea what sex but my DH really thinks boy so we'll go with that for now! I'm hoping as the pregnancy progresses that I might start getting a feeling either way! 
I would prefer not to have twins personally; one at a time is fine for me!! ;)


----------



## holl1109

Hi I'm Holly I'm 25 and we are due our second baby on the 3rd. I predict a boy this time don,t know why but have a feeling. Xx


----------



## lovieleigh

He really wants to find out the sex, but im not really bothered either way, he keeps trying to convince me, by promising me shopping and what not :D lol He says we can buy more things once we know... hmmm tempting...

Been eating salami and apple sauce all day... odd but surely its too early for cravings?! maybe its just psychological :D xx


----------



## Kristin83

BrEeZeY said:


> okay so ive not had alot of morning sickness its jst nausea and heartburn has anyone else had this??

I was sick for 5 days leading up to the day I found out...now I only get sick if I'm up doing stuff for too long, like my blood sugar is dropping...
But the heartburn, thats almost constant! I carry tums with me at all times!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yes! Oh wow! My first post in the Pregnancy section!

Okay so, My name is Brandy. I just found out I'm BFP at 11dpo yesterday! I am due October 10th and we are hoping for team pink!


----------



## lovieleigh

BrandysBabies said:


> Yes! Oh wow! My first post in the Pregnancy section!
> 
> Okay so, My name is Brandy. I just found out I'm BFP at 11dpo yesterday! I am due October 10th and we are hoping for team pink!


I got so excited when I could first post here :D congratulations :D Team pink for the win!! <3 xx


----------



## caleblake

BrEeZeY said:


> okay so ive not had alot of morning sickness its jst nausea and heartburn has anyone else had this??

ah my heartburn is terrible and it gets worse later on :sad1: milk is the best thing to sooth it xxx


----------



## Naaxi

I am Cait (you can call me Naaxi, if it's easier) and I am due October 7th! Found out on the 26th, just like BrEeZeY! :D We're hoping for team pink! Hello everyone :D


----------



## allaboard

Hi all,

This little pip is due 10th Oct, going by the one and only time we've DTD in weeks and weeks, poor DP! Had a rough ride last year with MCs, so cautiously optimistic is the phrase for us right now. I have a son already and can't believe I'm mad enough to want to go through the whole thing again :)

Not that many symptoms currently - the usual pleasant constipation and flatulence, also stuffy nose, slightly tender boobs and general narkyness. Think tiredness is slowly creeping in, whilst at the same time not being able to get to sleep well or then lie-in, very strange.

I was unbearably nauseous with my first until 18 weeks-ish and thoroughly expect the same again (all being well!).

Nice to meet you!

ETA I'm wary of posting details on the tinernet but will happily give you them by PM and my FB when i go public with the news in a few months!
Also i've got no intuition as to what colour bump we're having, so guess it's a green one lol!


----------



## caleblake

morning ladies :hi: think thats me all caught up on the bumps. Hows everyone today, ms has passed and bnevere really amounted to much which im glad of. welcome and congratulations to all the new guys xxx


----------



## holl1109

Hey, I'm good today cant stop eating though. Anyone else like this? I wake up feeling sick where I'm so hungry! I'm waiting for ms to kick in. Last time if was about 6 weeks I think. Yuk. How are you? X


----------



## caleblake

hey hunni Im good, I seem to go the opposite way with pregnancy and it surpresses my appetite, funny how we are all different. OMG my heartburns horrfic today :brat: xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

holl1109 said:


> Hey, I'm good today cant stop eating though. Anyone else like this? I wake up feeling sick where I'm so hungry! I'm waiting for ms to kick in. Last time if was about 6 weeks I think. Yuk. How are you? X

Oh yes! I cant stop eating either. I think mine is a combination of that sick feeling if my tummy gets empty and the fact that I just quit smoking cold turkey! Ugh! I need a cigarette! Lol!


----------



## holl1109

Uh I'm sure once my ms starts properly I won't be stuffing my face as much. I have put on 6 pounds in a week, I'm out of control lol. Heartburn, I used to get that after eating red meat. Weirdly I gave up smoking a weekbefore my unexpected bfp, haven't really fancied one since which is strange. X x


----------



## loveylove

Hi can I join? I'm due 4th October and I think its a girl xx


----------



## caleblake

welcome lovelylove

I will add you now.

I used to smoke and gave up when I got my :bfo: with caleb havnt touched one since. good luck ladies its hard but its the best incentive to stop ever xxx


----------



## holl1109

Oh gosh yes it so is, I gave up when I got my bfp with sylvie and then started again after she was born.... Which was very silly of me and I Wong be making that mistake this time. X


----------



## sar007

gash02 said:


> Hey ladies my names Natalie, Im 31 and due my 2nd baby on the 5th October. I thought it would be nice to have a thread to keep track of all the bumps due in october. We can stick together and discuss symptoms, names and births etc.....
> 
> So let me know your due date and take a guess if you think its a blue or pink bump
> 
> 
> Beaney192- due 1st -guess :blue:
> Holl1109- due 3rd- guess :blue:
> Lovelylove- due4th- guess :pink:
> Gash02- due 5th- guess :pink: 6lbs
> Angelface- due 5th- guess :blue:
> Kristin83- due 5th-guess :blue:
> Moolia- due 7th- guess :blue:
> Nov_mum- due 9th- guess :blue:
> Breezey- due 7th- guess :pink: 8/9lbs
> Naxxi- due 7th- guess :pink:
> Brandysbabies- due 10th- guess :pink:
> Allaboard-due 10th
> Brillbride- due 11th

Hey Glad to see there are a bunch of October baby bumps! My due date, is Oct 5th, 2011 also. I wish everyone happy and healthy pregnancies. Its a guess until my appointment in two weeks.


----------



## caleblake

awh its filling up nicely in here now, has anyone got their doctors or scan appointments yet? xxx


----------



## holl1109

I've got my first appointment on the 15th can't wait. X


----------



## Adele2011

Hi just found out i'm expecting with my 1st 6th Oct am so excited (and also a bit scared as only 5 weeks) i also have lots of questions :wacko: when do i first go to Dr's? can i dye my hair? when should i tell people? :hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

I go for my first one next week :)


----------



## lovieleigh

We have our first appointment with the midwife on the 15th!! Dead excited but a lil nervous as I dont know what to expect!! We should also find out if we are having twins or not, since there is a VERY high chance!! xx


----------



## sar007

I noticed yesterday I had some tan spotting with a little tiny amount of pale pink tinged cm. It was mostly tan though. It went back to a light tan this am. I am extremely nervous. I think this would have been the time I would have gotten my period since my cycles are usually longer. Did anyone have any similar discharge when period was expected? Or have had any similar discharge so far?


----------



## BrandysBabies

I have officially been cigarette free for 2 days! As well as caffine free, and sugar free! I am so proud of myself. I also already have my first appt scheduled for next Monday. I will be 5wks. I am high risk because of my diabetes, so I will have a ton of appts and scans throughout this whole thing. Anyway, just wanted to check in. How is everyone doing?


----------



## brillbride

BrandysBabies said:


> I have officially been cigarette free for 2 days! As well as caffine free, and sugar free! I am so proud of myself. I also already have my first appt scheduled for next Monday. I will be 5wks. I am high risk because of my diabetes, so I will have a ton of appts and scans throughout this whole thing. Anyway, just wanted to check in. How is everyone doing?

hi brandy--i am due october 11th please God... so we are a day apart...I love your little OCTOBER baby pumpkin thing--its so cute... I myself am an October baby and I love Halloween...:happydance::happydance:xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yeah for October babies!! It seems like forever away, doesnt it?


----------



## brillbride

Yeah Brandy-it sure does..each day feels like a week... October seems miles away---lets hope the time flies ..xxx


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Hi would love to join you all. I think my EDD is 7 October, though may change as I have irregular cycles, I am guessing :blue: though I have no idea.

It's great to see so many October babies in the making. xxx


----------



## caleblake

hey new ladies I will update tomorrow but welcome to october :thumbup:

Been out all day so will catch up with the posts in the morning xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

I'm due 7th October all being well, this is our 1st. I think it'll probably be a boy


----------



## holl1109

Hi girls, how is everyone today? I saw my doc today as I've been getting a bit dizzy so she's booked an early scan for me tomorrow , a bit nervous but not expecting to see much as I might only be 5 weeks but then again I could be 6+3. xx


----------



## mellllly

Hey!! I'm mel I'm 25 and found out yesterday I'm expecting baby number 2!!
I'm due on October 16th I think but my cycles were slightly weird so could be more like around the 14th not thst a few days matter

I think it's a blue bump which is weird as so far my pregnancy is the same as when I had Sophie apart from this time I seem to have a craving already for jalapeño peppers, last time I had none lol


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies, oooooooooo holl1109 good luck with your early scan. Ive not even called my doctors yet, Im going to leave it till im around 8 weeks I think. I will get an early scan too but not in any rush right now as its my second so know what to expect. Let us know how it goes hunni

ooooooooo I know its early doors but anyone been thinking of names? 

Im away this weekend so probably wont get on much but will do all the new updates when Im back, we are all on up to here (I hope) :haha: xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

We already have our girl name picked out! Hoping for PINK!

Zoey Mae Taylor

Boys names are a bit harder. Everything I like, DH says sounds like a dogs name! Lol!


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: 

We have our girls name to its Gracie for a girl and we have about 12 boys names, probably cause we used our favorite for caleb.

Im hoping for a pink bump this time too as we are only having 2 babies but a blue one would be just as nice too xxx


----------



## BrEeZeY

thats how me & my hubby are^^ but i got a feeling if we have agirl we will probably try for another boy in a few years haha


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: I used to say I would keep going till I had at least one of each but now I have one I know 2's my limit :haha: xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yep, we already have a Zachary and need our Zoey now, but will be just as happy and blessed with another boy.


----------



## holl1109

Thank you, and I will do. 

Names, I have sorted dh hasn't agreed to these but he will.... For a girl I like Elsie and for a boy stanley. Dd was going to be a Gracie but I changed my mind when she come along. 

How a lovely weekend away gash02 x


----------



## lovieleigh

BrandysBabies said:


> We already have our girl name picked out! Hoping for PINK!
> 
> Zoey Mae Taylor
> 
> Boys names are a bit harder. Everything I like, DH says sounds like a dogs name! Lol!


I love Mae as a middle name, and desperately want Madeline Mae Parks... not sure if the OH agrees... we both like Chace Robert Parks for a boy though :D xx


----------



## zb5

Hi ladies, mind if I join?

I got my BFP on Jan 24th at 12 dpo. My EDD is October 9. I've been nervous about joining the pregnancy forums as I'm so afraid of something bad happening, plus it just doesn't feel real yet! I think I might be ready to take the plunge though... I'm going to guess blue bump. DH and I both want a boy first, but definitely a girl too at some point. I think he cares more than me though, and also I always imagined myself with a girl first, not sure why. Now that I'm actually preggo I'm thinking boy though. We'll just have to wait and see!

To sar007, I had lots of spotting early on. I always had spotting before AF and I got it this month as well, it just never turned into AF. It finally went away at 17 dpo. I hope everything is okay but my doctor said it was probably normal and even if it's not, there's no way to know until I'm farther along.

P.S. My bday is October 1, it is a great month! I'm looking forward to joint bday parties!


----------



## Adele2011

I'm due 6th October with my first i have no health problems, any ideas when my first scan will be?


----------



## SullenGrl

Can I join too?? I'm 36 and due 1st October with second. I'm guessing pink, but that's more just what I would prefer =) one of each you know??


----------



## holl1109

Hi I had my scan today, she thinks I am 5 weeks and not 6.4. They could see the sac and think they can see something inside but not sure so have to go back Sunday for more blood to be taken and they have booked me in for another scan in two weeks time. So fingers crossed all will be fine x


----------



## mellllly

gash02 said:


> Hey ladies my names Natalie, Im 31 and due my 2nd baby on the 5th October. I thought it would be nice to have a thread to keep track of all the bumps due in october. We can stick together and discuss symptoms, names and births etc.....
> 
> So let me know your due date and take a guess if you think its a blue or pink bump
> 
> 
> Beaney192- due 1st -guess :blue:
> Holl1109- due 3rd- guess :blue:
> Lovelylove- due4th- guess :pink:
> Gash02- due 5th- guess :pink: 6lbs
> Angelface- due 5th- guess :blue:
> Kristin83- due 5th-guess :blue:
> Sar007- due 5th- guess :yellow:
> Adele2011- due 6th- guess :yellow:
> Moolia- due 7th- guess :blue:
> Nov_mum- due 9th- guess :blue:
> Breezey- due 7th- guess :pink: 8/9lbs
> Naxxi- due 7th- guess :pink:
> Xxxemsxxx- due 7th- guess :blue:
> Mrssunshine- due 7th- guess :blue:
> Brandysbabies- due 10th- guess :pink:
> Allaboard-due 10th- guess :yellow:
> Mellllly- due 10th- guess :blue:
> Brillbride- due 11th- guess :yellow:

Im due around the 14th hun not the 10th xx


----------



## holl1109

Adele2011 said:


> I'm due 6th October with my first i have no health problems, any ideas when my first scan will be?

I think mine is around 17th march. X


----------



## letia659

Hi I should be due around oct 12th but not yet been to Dr so will know more later :)


----------



## Adele2011

went to Dr's today got my first scan 15th March  she confirmed that cramping is normal (as quite alot of people on here said 2) some people get it some don't.


----------



## becstar

becstar, due 11th Oct, guess girl. My second baby and I don't quite believe it yet - I'm so scared!!


----------



## brillbride

hi becstar-im the same as you..11th October--wey hey..xx


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies :hi:

thats me back and have a lovely weekend. All updated on the due dates and sorted your date mellllly.

Welcome all the new mummies to be :hi:

Oooooooooooooo how exciting we have dates and things are starting to get under way. Its still not sunk in for me yet xxx


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm cautiously dipping my toes in here..... Unsure of the due date just yet but I'm guessing October 13th. I had the EXACT same due date in October 2010 and gave birth to my son 2 1/2 weeks early on 9/26 weighing 7lbs 14oz. I'm going to try to stay yellow (not sure if I will be able to) so for now can you put me down for :yellow: please?


----------



## letia659

oh I forgot to guess the gender... Ill go with pink this time I have 2 boys so really Id like a girl :) and weight will be around 8-9 lbs


----------



## jules1

Hello,

Quite excited to say that we're due October 17th according to dates. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean this time. Oh, and I'm hoping to keep the sex a surprise (or at least that's how we both feel about it at the moment!!) :yellow:

x


----------



## mellllly

So is anyone having any sypmtoms yet?
I didnt have anythign with my first but got sickness (well I havnt actually been sick)
I am also very bloated at the moment and my boobies are sore!


----------



## holl1109

Uh I feel really yukky today, hoping it's a good sign.... Am booked in for another scan and blood test tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed little bean will be there. X


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm not having any symptoms what so ever, kind of a lil worried about it but I am to have beta quant done on the 15th and 17th of next week.......


----------



## mrssunshine78

I'm not really having any symptoms, sometimes feel bit nauseous when I'm hungry, was feeling really tired last wk, but even that seems to be wearing off, just want a few symptoms!!!!!


----------



## Kristin83

mellllly said:


> So is anyone having any sypmtoms yet?
> I didnt have anythign with my first but got sickness (well I havnt actually been sick)
> I am also very bloated at the moment and my boobies are sore!

I have been horribly sick and lightheaded all week! I know its a good thing though so i'm not too upset....mine are sore too and i've already had to go get new bra's bc they are a cup size up! I can only imagine how big they will get...lol


----------



## caleblake

heartburn is still my only symptom and really hoping it stays that way :rofl: I so dont fancy ms with this one xxx

oooooooooooooo did my gender maker test this morning (just a fun pee on a stick type thing thats meant to tell you the gender of your baba, I dont believe it but gave me something baby related to do) It turned pink 

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG00476-20110209-0924.jpg


----------



## ilovemysquirt

i think im due 13th October and im going to stay yellow, it my first so im happy not knowing.

My boobies are really sore and im really bloated today is that normal for 5 weeks??


----------



## zb5

I've barely got any symptoms, just feel a teensy bit nauseous on and off, and my boobs are sore on and off. But my boobs were always sore during the 2ww, even when I wasn't pregnant!

I don't like the nausea, it's annoying but at the same time not bad enough to say it's ms, it could just be something I ate! So it's not even doing its job helping me feel like baby is doing well in there. :( I don't mean to complain but I want to be out of first tri already so I can stop worrying so much!


----------



## millytint

Hi all this is my first post on here after many months of ttc and reading the threads on here! my name is Hannah and i only found out a few days ago i am expecting baby number 2! I have no idea of what the sex may be, i already have a 4 year old DS so would love a DD however as long as it's happy and healthy then that's what matters :) :happydance:


----------



## millytint

ilovemysquirt said:


> i think im due 13th October and im going to stay yellow, it my first so im happy not knowing.
> 
> My boobies are really sore and im really bloated today is that normal for 5 weeks??

Yay i am due October 13th too :) also defo feeling the sore boobs and bloated!


----------



## Phantom710

October 19th. Team Pink :)--I think


----------



## becstar

brillbride said:


> hi becstar-im the same as you..11th October--wey hey..xx

Hi! Good date to be due, I think!

I reckon you'll beat me, I was 16 days late last time! She had to be forced out by induction.


----------



## brillbride

becstar said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi becstar-im the same as you..11th October--wey hey..xx
> 
> Hi! Good date to be due, I think!
> 
> I reckon you'll beat me, I was 16 days late last time! She had to be forced out by induction.Click to expand...

haha becstar.....il probably be late too as its my first......:happydance:
def is the best date though!!:hugs:


----------



## caleblake

oooooooooooooo my first was 4 weeks early by section, wonder how it will go this time, pretty sure it will actually be a september baby but im gonna hang around in october anyway :rofl: xxx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

loveylove said:


> Hi can I join? I'm due 4th October and I think its a girl xx

Congrats ladies on your bfp's...


Loveylove~my due date was Oct 4, 2009 with my first and I went into labor on the 5th and had him on the 6th....I will be stalking to see your progression. Happy and Healthy 9 Months hun


----------



## Kristin83

So a little update...we r having twins! So now I'm going to change my color to pink and blue :)


----------



## brillbride

OMG--congrats kristen..so thrilled for you..xx


----------



## caleblake

OMG Krisitn thats brilliant news, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk good luck, look forward to hearing all about your progress xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey Nat Babe!!! 

Im due 23rd October by my estimations. Im scared to be here as my AF isnt due til Sunday. Mmmmmm im predicting a boy again :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

heyy natalie!! :) :) 

My estimated due date by my LMP is the 21st october x......


:happydance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*erm erm erm al guess at another blue bump x*


----------



## caleblake

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk updated, so glad to have you both over here, Shona I cant believe your guessing blue, where's the PMA (You have had enough practice :rofl: ) :yipee: Im super pleased you and kerri are both in october too :hugs: xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

I am not sure whether I updated here or not, but I need changed to October 3rd!! I went to the OB on Monday and they have already scheduled my C-section!


----------



## caleblake

wow that was fast, I will be having a section too but probably wont find out a date till much later on. Caleb came at 36 weeks so I will most likely have the baby in september. will update it for you hunny xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> heyy natalie!! :) :)
> 
> My estimated due date by my LMP is the 21st october x......
> 
> 
> :happydance:

woohoo Kerri!!! 2 days before me!!!! what you predict hun?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

am guessing boy but ....?? im clueless lol , i would be happy with either boy or girl aslong as baby is healthy x:)


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe.... Nat PMA PMA PMA I have a whole load of boys clothes tho!!! hehe..... my hubby only does boys HE SAID haha....... FX for girl but like you all any will do. Any you girls finding out at 20 week scan??? xxxxx


----------



## caleblake

:tease: changed yours shona :tease:


----------



## caleblake

I cant decide if I want to find out, I went for a private gender scan with caleb at 16 weeks but since Im only doing it twice I really want a surprise but dont know if my willpower will stand :rofl: ...................lets face it we all know how great I was at not testing early :haha:

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk I dont know xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

i would love a suprise but i will deffo try find out at the 20week scan , im waaay to impatient and its easier to plan x


----------



## caleblake

It is easier kerri but I think i will decide after my 12 week scan, I was 100% sure caleb was a boy so will see how I feel this time. xxx


----------



## Kristin83

We are definitely going to find out now that its twins....i cant imagine trying to get stuff for 2 without knowing what they are :dohh:


----------



## caleblake

i can imagine kristin, double buggys all the way too xxx


----------



## Kristin83

i've been looking, trying to find a double, side by side that has the removable car seats...less to move around and easier especially in the winter because then you dont have to take them out and move them to the car seats...


----------



## caleblake

seen anything you like?


----------



## Kristin83

Not yet but we just started looking...I know they are out there I just have to have the energy to go out and shop! Lol right now that's non-existent ;-)


----------



## caleblake

awh ive been looking I


----------



## caleblake

grrrrrrrrr silly enter button, I want something as light as possible so either the phil& teds or the out n about little nipper. I love the o baby zoom and the i candy pear but ones too expensive and they others too heavy xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

gash02 said:


> :tease: changed yours shona :tease:

hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

What prams have you seen Nat? I have a Luna but will need a double one and dont like the ones that are side by side like the one on the other?

Girls mine was a surprise last time but cos its looking like my last I want to know!!! :haha: I have to admit the surprise was amazing at the birth but I would like to prepare this time and get used to the fact if it is a boy again :)

xxxxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

My gosh I feel like I am in a dream world talking about all of this like Im pregnant or something :haha:


----------



## caleblake

wantingagirl said:


> What prams have you seen Nat? I have a Luna but will need a double one and dont like the ones that are side by side like the one on the other?
> 
> Girls mine was a surprise last time but cos its looking like my last I want to know!!! :haha: I have to admit the surprise was amazing at the birth but I would like to prepare this time and get used to the fact if it is a boy again :)
> 
> xxxxxx

I like the phil and teds but im not sure as one baby wont get a very good view and the baby o zoom and kolcraft double are lush too xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

I will have to check them tomorrow I am gonna sign off now and go to bed soon haha on a fri nite at 10pm!!! Better than 9.30pm last night. Im gonna get a couple of SD tomorrow as want to see the line get darker :) wish me luck xxx


----------



## caleblake

eeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk good luck and sweet dreams of your new little baba xxx


----------



## brillbride

wanting---im still in so much shock---my ttc buddy pregnant and we are both due in the same month--what is your due date??? so soo so so so thrilled for you again..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## millytint

Hi all i am due Oct 13th, my DS was due the 16th Oct 2010 so they are going to have very close birthdays! Hoping for a DD but happy long as it is healthy :) xx


----------



## caleblake

morning ladies, hope everyones having a nice weekend. Millytint just updated your dd and colour. No morning sickness today yet :yipee: decided I will call the doctors on thursday and make an appointment for the wednesday after when I will be 8 weeks. xxx


----------



## caleblake

this is the double buggys im thinking of

phil and teds
https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/Phil-And-Teds-2.jpg

icandy pear
https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/pear.jpg

kolecraft tandem
https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/kolcraft-tandem-205x300.jpg

obaby zoom tandem
https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/973676-400x400.jpg

out n about little nipper
https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/2091-633936341472468750_cm-scale_w-800_h-600_q-80_wm-.jpg


----------



## wantingagirl

brillbride said:


> wanting---im still in so much shock---my ttc buddy pregnant and we are both due in the same month--what is your due date??? so soo so so so thrilled for you again..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Isnt that amazing hun how we have been ttc from more or less the start and now we are only about 10 days or so apart from each other, thats amazing!! And SMEP didnt work for me!!!! hehe.......

My due date estimated is October 23rd!!! Yours hun?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Millytint congrats hun!!! Wow thats not much difference at all! I have a stepson in July, 1st son in August 09
and this one in october 11 so my youngest will be 2 years 2 months when Im due. Its weird DS was due august 24th
and this one October 23rd so when my AF came back it was roughly the same time

Nat yay woop woop to going for your doc appt soon, Im going to call the doctor on Monday. I dont know how sure I am
of the doubles next to each other for getting in and out shops think prefer the one on top of the other hopefully 
get something not too expensive. We are going to try and put money by each month and in beginning of August we will 
be moving as this house is too expensive and hopefully I can keep this new job. And will again buy bits and pieces 
with every week shopping hubby doesnt want me to breastfeed I dont know why.

What you all up to today ladies? xxxxx


----------



## hopedance

hi all, i'm due in october too. i think i'm due around the 17th. my DS was due the 7th october last time, but was born 10 weeks early so i'm hoping i'll actually make it into october or at least september this time!! i think it might be a girl this time around. :)


----------



## brillbride

wantingagirl said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> wanting---im still in so much shock---my ttc buddy pregnant and we are both due in the same month--what is your due date??? so soo so so so thrilled for you again..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Isnt that amazing hun how we have been ttc from more or less the start and now we are only about 10 days or so apart from each other, thats amazing!! And SMEP didnt work for me!!!! hehe.......
> 
> My due date estimated is October 23rd!!! Yours hun?
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

 my due date is the 11th and my birthday is on the 26th!! you have really brightened up this October thread for me:hugs::happydance::hugs:xxxx p.s . it is amazing that we have been ttc so long and now are so close 2geth!!


----------



## caleblake

welcome hopedance, I hope you make it to 42 weeks this time :rofl: My baby was 4 weeks early so Im hoping to go a bit later too as he was in scbu with breathing problems. 

Ooooooooooooooooooo I cant wait to get a wee scan :yipee: hopefully get one in a couple of weeks when I go to the docs xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hopedance congrats on your pregnancy, lets hope you do get to full term and you too Nat!

Brillbride thank you my darling it is amazing, never thought I would ever be here, luv my girls
I know had been on that SMEP thread for a century!!! :haha:

OOOOOh Nat hope you get a scan soon, I dont know if I will as I got one at 7 weeks the last time 

xxxxx


----------



## caleblake

ooooooooooooo hope you do, I get loads of scans, well I did last time. Im soooooooooooo tired tonight, grabbed myself a bargain from the babyswapshop, got a 4 month old phil & teds double buggy for £100..............get in there!!!


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi all,

Can I join you? I'm Lara, 27 and expecting my first baby on 18th October - our 3 year wedding anniversary :)

Feeling really excited and already impatient to meet our little one, really feel like I'm having a boy :)


----------



## caleblake

hey lara welcome to october. is this your first? xxx


----------



## caleblake

:dohh: sorry just read you said its your first. wow tht would be lovely if you had bump on your anniversary xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Nat I got my dates wrong, 1 day off due 24th which is strange as Cody was due August 24th lol..... My AF stuck exactly the same. 

I dont know when to phone the doc I have heard stories about them testing you and coming back negative as their tests arent so senitive. I might get tests again cos high risk even tho I dont feel high risk. 

Wow where is that hun? I was looking at the phil and ted ones on ebay and they were about £220. Is that the one on top of other thats the 
one me and hubby really like. I need to get a gym and bouncer chair oh and another cot but maybe by the time baby is out of the moses basket s/he can have Cody's got and he can have a bed. 

I was knackered too last night went to bed at 10.30ish and woke up quite alot again, sore back, bb's tummy and legs today and feel a bit sicky again. I think the key is to eat little and often. I normally spend ages not eating, Im not a massive eater and sometimes skip meals but cant do that when someone else is relying on me.

Lara :hi: Congrats and welcome!!!!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. I might go for a walk today depending on how I feel. Nat they say that the pains worse with second are you or have you had alot of cramping?

xxxxx


----------



## caleblake

Loads of cramping here hunny :sad1:

I ended up I never bought the buggy was pink and I thought it was red :rofl:

Its on the baby swap shop website. they always have loads of great bargains 

will change your dates mrs, Im not going to the docs till Im 8 weeks which is a week on wednesday so not long now xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

awww thats not great but you will find one, they look in really good condition on ebay too and everything only £220 thats ok.

Yeah I have lots of cramping too guess thats a good sign :)

Hope your ok hun 

xxxxx

Oh and girls just realised my anniversary is 19th October and Im due 24th October!!! That should be interesting!

xxxxx


----------



## Adele2011

wantingagirl said:


> Yeah I have lots of cramping too guess thats a good sign :)
> 
> Hope your ok hun
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> Oh and girls just realised my anniversary is 19th October and Im due 24th October!!! That should be interesting!
> 
> xxxxx

Hiya i'm in Tyne and Wear 2 :thumbup: I'm due 5th October with my 1st :baby: and been getting cramping 2 :wacko:


----------



## mellllly

The cramping is all normal girls, jus your uterus stretching around :flower:


----------



## brillbride

hi all--just saying hi..xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Yay Adele where abouts in Tyne & Wear are you? Congrats hun!

Also congrats to you Mellllly! Its weird tho cos I know its normal cos I had it with my
first but you always worry dont you :)

:hi: Brillbride are you in a hurry :haha: Just kidding hope your well my luv 

Seemingly you are suppose to get stronger cramps with the second child 

xxxxxx


----------



## mellllly

I think my cramping happens in my sleep to be honest, you know when you are just aware if it in your dream, weird huh!


----------



## brillbride

wantingagirl said:


> Yay Adele where abouts in Tyne & Wear are you? Congrats hun!
> 
> Also congrats to you Mellllly! Its weird tho cos I know its normal cos I had it with my
> first but you always worry dont you :)
> 
> :hi: Brillbride are you in a hurry :haha: Just kidding hope your well my luv
> 
> Seemingly you are suppose to get stronger cramps with the second child
> 
> xxxxxx

hi wanting--just had a 1.5hr snooze--was so tired...... feeling sickish now -probably need something to eat:hugs:


----------



## LaraJJ

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies :)

wantingagirl - we are both due on or around our wedding anniversarys :) I got married in 2008, how about you?

My cramping seems to have subsided now, sore (.)(.) now though - and getting heartburn and bloat. But don't care - I'm so amazed to be growing a little life inside me, guess you've gotta expect some side effects :)


----------



## mellllly

Yeah I have really sore booed this time round, with soph I literally had one day of Doreen boobs and that was it, with this one it seems to be constant


----------



## Kristin83

I'm due 2 days after my anniversary :-D


----------



## brillbride

hey kristen--fab scan pics--congrats....do u have a journal??xx


----------



## Kristin83

Thanks!!

I do have a journal:-D

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/534994-first-time-mommy-icsi-expecting-twins.html#post9133506


----------



## brillbride

Thanks Kristen...il have a look at it now..xx


----------



## caleblake

oooooooooooooooooooo me too, pics look great hunny xxx


----------



## Chaos

Hi girls,

Very nervously pregnant with my 2nd after and ectopic + tube removal in July '10 and M/C in September '10 ((full story in my journal). I should be due on the 20th October .. my DD was an 09 October Bumpkin who decided to arrive 1 day early on the 30th September. 

I'll get a scan next week for my 6th week to make sure this isn't ectopic and everything is how it should be .. totally bricking it.


----------



## caleblake

hey chaos welcome to october, I hope everything goes ok for you xxx


----------



## Adele2011

hey jusy wondering how everyone is coping at work with sickness :sick:, being tired :sleep: etc?


----------



## brillbride

I seem to feel sick in the evenings more--anyone else like that???


----------



## Adele2011

wantingagirl said:


> Yay Adele where abouts in Tyne & Wear are you? Congrats hun!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Wallsend u? Thanks i'm so happy the :yellow: came to visit took awhile.
> Congrats 2 :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## Kristin83

gash02 said:


> oooooooooooooooooooo me too, pics look great hunny xxx

Thanks! hopefully I'll have another one this week after my scan :D


----------



## Kristin83

I'm sick from the time I wake up until I go to bed...my doctor gave me medication to help but it doesnt get rid of it completly....


----------



## LaraJJ

I'm lucky and can generally work from home when I'm feeling rough, like yesterday!! I am a bit worried how I'll cope when I have meeting that I have to go to. Just play it by ear I guess!!!

Any tips?!!!


----------



## caleblake

awh I have had ms all week but only once a day in the mornings, with my ds I had it up till about 22 weeks and was put in hospital at 20 weeks onm a drip cause of it :sad1: fingers crossed i dont get it as bad this time. Ginger is meant to help so get a packet of gingernuts by your desk at work ladies xxx


----------



## LaraJJ

I took a little box of biscuits with me today and kept it in my handbag, it did help nibbling on those actually :)

I can't help but feeling that my MS is just warming up though :S


----------



## caleblake

awh glad the biccys helped hunny, Ive still been throwing up daily too, hope it passes soon, only 6 days till my booking appointment xxx


----------



## zb5

Hi Natalie, do you mind adding me to the front page? I think you must have missed me. Boy there are a lot of October ladies now! Best month to be born! :) My EDD is Oct 9, and I'm guessing blue.

Sounds like some of you ladies have been feeling really rough already. Maybe I have gotten off pretty easy then. I've just felt a bit nauseous on and off for the past week and a half, no vomiting, and I've still been eating pretty well. I hope it doesn't get too much worse for all of us!

Kristin, congrats on the TWINS! WOW! I had an early ultrasound today and confirmed there is only one baby in there. I would have been happy with one or two, but DH is relieved. I am just happy to see singleton's heartbeat! :cloud9:

Take care ladies!


----------



## caleblake

awh sorry I missed you hunni :hugs:

glad your feeling good, your lucky. Awh I think I will get an early scan next week after my booking appointment Im sooooooooooooo excited as it doesnt seem real just now, I just feel like crap not actually pregnant :rofl:

Hope all you ladies are well xxx


----------



## faerieprozac

Hi :)

My EDD is 25th (according to LMP but I think it's 23rd according to ovulation) and I think i'm having a boy.


----------



## Mocha_Baby XD

Hi =], 

My EDD is October 5th and OH and i are thinking blue~! This is our first =D


----------



## mellllly

I have started my journal!!! Please come and stalk haha!

See Here!


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies welcome over, will jump in for a visit mellllly xxx


----------



## mellllly

Thanks Gash, my first official stalker haha!

Anyone elses boobs sore, constantly? Mine werent like this with my first


----------



## caleblake

Ive never had sore (.)(.)s as a symptom. Just constantly feeling sick just now so think I would prefer sore :holly: xxx


----------



## mellllly

I didnt have sore boobs at all with Sophie, well maybe for a day, but this time its constant.

I didnt have any sickness with Sophie either, just a bit iffy now and again in the evening.
I feel more sick this time round most of the day but still havnt actually been sick, the smell of coffee though :sick:


----------



## caleblake

ah maybe its a boy and thats why your symptoms are different xxx


----------



## mellllly

thats what hubby is hoping haha


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: take it he is wanting a boy this time round? fingers crossed for a blue bump xxx


----------



## mellllly

Yeah we both would like a boy this time round, I wouldnt be dissapointed in anyway if it was another girl though as long as its healthy. I do keep looking at boy stuff though haha!

Do you have any preference this time round?


----------



## caleblake

yeah we are the opposite would quite like a girl this time but i will be happy with a boy too. just guess its everyones ideal life to have one of each. xxx


----------



## mellllly

Yeah deffo, I wpuld like 3 kiddies so I dont really mind as long as I do eventually end up with a boy haha


----------



## caleblake

ah we only want 2 so will be happy with whatever happens as our family will be complete xxx


----------



## becstar

I'd love another girl, just because I'd love La to have a sister when she's older to share things with... I know she loves my step son, her half brother, though, and she would adore a brother, too. I just want a healthy, happy baby. 

I had absolutely no preference last time but felt sure she was a boy!


----------



## mellllly

I knew that Sophie was going to be a girl, that and the scans confirmed it haha!

Im really not sure this time, I am thinking boy but this pregnancy is similer to the one with Sophie (no actual sickness, just iffy)

Think Im going to book an early scan for when I am 7 weeks


----------



## caleblake

i knew caleb was a boy too from my 12 week scan onwards. im hoping i have the same gut instinct this time xxx


----------



## mellllly

Weird isnt it!

Are you going to find out the sex of this one?


----------



## caleblake

no Im not, with caleb I needed to know asap went for a private gender scan at babybond on xmas eve when I was 17 weeks but this time I dont have that need to know Im quite happy to wait for a surprise.............hope my willpower holds out xxx


----------



## mellllly

Haha, I am too impatient! I found out with Sophie and I am going to find out this time too


----------



## Mrsturner

Hi everyone, can i please join? I am due 25th Oct with baby #1! Im sooooo excited/nervous. Its still early days, so im keeping everything crossed!!!
My DH is hoping for a boy but i dont mind either way. But i do have a weird feeling that im having a girl - i have no idea why though, so please put me down for a :pink:
Im so excited to be sharing the next 8 months with you all!!


----------



## caleblake

hey mrsturner welcome over to october :hi: how are you feeling?


----------



## mellllly

Hi MrsTurner!!! How very exciting


----------



## Mrsturner

Hi girls, im still in shock i think. Apart from the sore boobs, no other early preggo signs for me today, but im only 4+5, so realllllly early days. My identical twin sister is also pregnant! She is 9+1 so we will have babies only a month apart! We are so excited. We are constantly on the phone now comparing symptoms! I just hope lil bean sticks! 
Hows everyone today? x


----------



## mellllly

Wow thats amazing! Congrats to your sister as well!

My SIL gave burth to a baby girl today 8lbs 4ozs, they have called her Erin


----------



## caleblake

awh thats great news my sister is pregnant too, we are 7 weeks apart. mellllly congratulations on your new niece. 

mrsturner that means you have a higher chance of twins too, how exciting xxx


----------



## zb5

That's so exciting ladies, I wish my sister and I could be pregnant at the same time! She's younger than me though and just broke up with her boyfriend so it won't be happening... I do have one friend who is due in May, I am hoping we can get her hand-me-downs actually! :haha:


----------



## jules1

Hello ladies! Had my first bout of morning sickness today - thought I was going to be one of the lucky ones who got away with it, but no such luck! Ha! Boobs very sore too - the symptoms seem to be hitting hard today! Kind of reassuring too though :) how is everyone else? Xx


----------



## pixie p

Hi all can i join you ladies?

My edd is 2nd Oct (to be confirmed at dating scan). We will hopefully stay strong and stay team yellow until the end like last time. I loved the surprise. Would be lovely to have a girl this time but really not fussy. At the moment i get no strong feeling of either sex so pls put me down for yellow bump atm. 
Im looking forward to seeing what you are all having, the ones who will be finding out at 20wks.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*natalie: I wana change my prediction if i am alowed........ was sat lastnight and suddenly got strong feelings the baby is a girl  , not sure why lol 
also this time round my boobs are SOOO sore and i dont recall having this with tyler, so im gonna say girl i think haha!! 
Either way i would be made up but theres something here thats telling me pink!*


----------



## caleblake

:yipee: glad your getting feelings kerri I will change it for you now, that shona, you and I all on team pink now :thumbup:

congratulations and welcome to october pixie p

Ive not been sick today :yipee: xxx


----------



## MrsJD

:hi: Gash02 by anychance you from a place called erskine?

Can i join you? I'm due on the 27th October, very early stages and started steriods, clexane injections and aspirin today. I'm guessing :pink: only due to the fact I ovulated about 5 days after dtd just like last time :blush: and unlike last time this pregnancy wasn't planned due to my pelvis but I'll deal with that later :wacko:

XXX


----------



## caleblake

hey mrsjd :hi:

yeah Im from erskine, just had a weestalk of your journal..............small world :rofl:

HUGE congratulations :hugs: know you had a tough pregnancy with ellouise so hope this one goes well for you.

Cant believe your on here too, we must have went through the last pregnancy together :dohh: this is a secret, not told anyone apart from my wee sis who is pregnant too, so complete discression :rofl: xxx


----------



## MrsJD

No way! I thought it was you :)

My lips are sealed mrs as I know what it's like :winkwink: I just need to take each day as it comes, was told this morning not to get my hopes up :( still can't believe this is my 8th pregnancy, must be mad lol

So you're due beginning of October, no doubt you'll come in September!

Xx


----------



## caleblake

in shock, cant believe it :rofl:

think we are both mad for having another so close. goodbye social life :hi:

I will keep everything crossed for you, it will be lovely for ellouise to have a brother or sister. I had an mc in december which is why we are keeping it hush hush so cant think how hard its been for you :hugs:

What hosiptal you going to? yeah pip will come in september as will be another section, hoping to get to at least 37 weeks this time.

I have the docs on wednesday, will i see you there? :rofl: xxx


----------



## MrsJD

Thanks mrs.......so sorry to hear about your mc, they're murder :cry:

I go to the southern, take the girl outta govan blah blah also hate the rah lol

No won't be there this week but will go about week 12, I've to see my gyne next week as it's complicated with these bloody steroids. Just keeping an open mind

Xx


----------



## caleblake

awh tell me about it, Im on daily steriods (have been for 4 years now) but Im on weekly inections too for my lungs and I will need to stop them again, I havnt told them Im pregnant yet but Im going tomorrow and will need to tell them then, gutter. 

Im at the rah but they were really good with me last time and they have all my medical history etc. Im at mains drive docs though. This is my first appointment as only called last week, will probably get an early scan too.

:rofl: doubles buggys are us. Have you told anyone yet? Ive only told my sister and another friend who is on bnb and pregnant too xxx


----------



## MrsJD

What steriods are you on? I'm on prenisolone well wasn't until today :haha: but only take them until week 13 to stop my killer cells attacking my wee monkey! Inject clexane until week 36 or might be 38 can't remember as diva was early and had to stop that.

My family and friends know and sat in total shock yesterday :blush: 

Oh double buggies :haha: was secretly looking at them tonight as Danny was with me an we've not told him yet, he thinks it's disgusting I was pregnant with diva :rofl: and told me I shouldn't be doing things like that at 40 hahahahahaha!!!!

Good luck tomorrow mrs, I'll pop onto your journal at some point.

Xx


----------



## caleblake

prednisolone too, I take 10mg daily but its up to 40mg when Im preggars.....not been good for my slimline figure :haha:

My injections are called omalizumab or xolair but thats the ones I need to stop as its not been tested on pregnant ladies.

:rofl: Im sure he will be ok when he gets his head round it, guess you dont like to think of your parents :sex: 

oooooooooooo I cant wait to go shopping but we are going to have a wee surprise baby this time so wont get much till after pip arrives. 

:yipee: yay pop on and see me, Im well pleased your on here its nice when you know who you are talking too :thumbup:

Glad everyone took it well, we are keeping it till at least 12 weeks, hopefully longer if we can xxx


----------



## caleblake

just read that and realised we sound like an advert for a pharmacy :rofl:

Nice healthy pregnancys all round then :haha: xxx


----------



## Aquarius24

Hi ladies. Can I join? I'm due 2 oct with my second after 2 losses. I guess boy and I already have a girl xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Ladies
Can i join? EDD (based on my ov date) is 31st OCt!! A Halloween baby! 

I've had 2 miscarriages, one at 10+3, one at 4+6, so i'm really praying hard that this one sticks and we finally get our first baby. I'm feeling reasonably positive as my tests are getting nicely dark (faint bfp on 9dpo!) and I feel really rough, which i never did before. So that can only be a good thing.

Happy and healthy 9 months to everyone on here!

Fairy x


----------



## dryerlindt

Hello to all the ladies. This is my first morning and am new to Baby and Bump. I am due Oct. 15th! :happydance:


----------



## Fairybabe

P.S. And i'm guessing girl for me!


----------



## caleblake

hello :hi: aquarius, fairybabe and dryerlindt welcome to october.

Hope your all feeling well and excited for your new bumps :hugs: xxx


----------



## Aquarius24

Thanks gash02. Im feeling very pregnant so I guess that's a good sign! I am trying to get excited xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Anyone feel REALLY tired and a bit grotty at 4 weeks?? THought this stuff wasn't meant to happen until 6weeks!
Fairyx


----------



## Kristin83

I have had been very tired and had MS since 3 weeks and still have it now :( Everyone is different but hopefully yours wont last too long!


----------



## zb5

Hi ladies! :wave: Fairy, fancy seeing you here!

I started feeling nauseous at 4 1/2 weeks, I thought that was awfully early to start... Fortunately it hasn't gotten much worse, hasn't gotten better though either. :shrug:


----------



## sam#3

Hey all im due Oct 15th with unexpected #4!! :)


----------



## Aquarius24

I think the very early weeks are the worst! I'm 8+3 n I'm feeling less tired n sick but really bloated today! X


----------



## caleblake

I feel like sh*t :rofl: have done from about 6 weeks, was totally fine up untill that point. Had ms most days and headaches kicked in today! Hope it all buggers off soon :haha:

On another note I had my docs today, saw my nurse, hv then the midwife who basically called the hospital and booked me in for an early scan tomorrow plus said they will deal with me now.............never even got my pregnancy notes :rofl:

Will update tomorrow hopefully with a wee piccy of my wonderful pip xxx


----------



## caleblake

welcome to october sam :hi: xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies,

Please can I join? I am expecting baby no 2 on 26th Oct xx

Good luck for tom Gash xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## brillbride

hi bella--thats my birthday--was waiting for someone to announce the 26th....good luck.xx


----------



## caleblake

hey bellasmummyy welcome to october, hope your keeping well xxx


----------



## Chaos

Arghhh 2am heartburn!!! I never had heart burn before I got pregnant with my DD .. I actually thought something was seriously wrong the first time I had it because .. well I never had it before and didn't know what the hell it was .. at least she waited till the 3rd trimester to torture me with it lol. Ah well, I have my 6 week scan tomorrow ... kinda bricking it ... hoping fleck isn't ectopic and is in the right place and growing well .. eek.


----------



## caleblake

ah chaos dont talk about heartburn I get it terrible too so I sympathise with you.

Well ladies my scan went well and we saw a lovely strong twinkling heartbeat :yipee:

I uploaded the pics onto my journal if anyone wants a nosey xxx


----------



## Aquarius24

Me too chaos on the heartburn! I had it real bad with DD, touch wood though not had a lot of it yet...its awful isnt it.

Im sooo hungry today, I cannot stop eating...Im thinking its a boy as I have gone off coffee and chocolate, which I could not get enough of when pregnant with dd. Anyone else has any intuition? are you finding out the sex? Im not this time, we did with DD but would like a surprise this time!! x


----------



## Aquarius24

gash02 said:


> ah chaos dont talk about heartburn I get it terrible too so I sympathise with you.
> 
> Well ladies my scan went well and we saw a lovely strong twinkling heartbeat :yipee:
> 
> I uploaded the pics onto my journal if anyone wants a nosey xxx

Nice one Gash!! I will have a look, you are not far behind me...I had a scan last week x


----------



## caleblake

aquarius Im gonna have a surprise this time too, I found out with DS so really hoping my willpower hold out :rofl: xxx


----------



## pixie p

Hi all. I had my scan yesterday too and all is looking good, measures exactly to my dates. Pics are in my journal.

We are not going to find out as the surprise was so amazing last time and kept me going through labour. I Have to admit tho its much more tempting this time. After my scan yesterday i am swaying towards another boy but no strong feeling yet.

Hope everyone is doing good and feeling well x


----------



## Chaos

Aquarius24 said:


> Me too chaos on the heartburn! I had it real bad with DD, touch wood though not had a lot of it yet...its awful isnt it.
> 
> Im sooo hungry today, I cannot stop eating...Im thinking its a boy as I have gone off coffee and chocolate, which I could not get enough of when pregnant with dd. *Anyone else has any intuition?* are you finding out the sex? Im not this time, we did with DD but would like a surprise this time!! x

I just have this strange confidence that this is a boy .. I can't explain it. You watch, my scan will reveal triplet girls or something today ;)


----------



## Aquarius24

I know what you mean about holding out. I'm so impatient and like to be organised but I want to do things differently and a surprise us all part of being pregnant isn't it?! It will be interesting to see how many of us can resist the te
Temptation ! X


----------



## Chaos

All went really well at the scan ... dates match .. 6 weeks along .. saw a heartbeat .. so relieved!!


----------



## caleblake

ah glad it went well too chaos

aquarius I know what you mean, Its gonna be so tough to resist the temptation xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

That's great news Chaos!! I've got my early scan booked for 10th march, 2 weeks today. I'm totally terrified!! The only other scan i've had was as i was miscarrying at 10wks and it wasn't a good experience. So i'm praying this one is good news!! It will be the first time i've ever seen a growing baby inside! So i guess i'm excited too! 

As for finding out the gender, i'm way to impatient to not find out! I'd love to know! For some reason, based on nothing other than a random feeling, i think this one's a girl! I guess i have a 50/50 chance!!

Fairy x


----------



## caleblake

awh cant wait to hear about your scan fairybabe, its amazing to see the twinking little heartbeat. xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Hello ladies,

My names Cherie and my edd I'd 8/11, However because I was ttc buddies with Gash, she has said i can be an honoury October mummy. Yay. A few of my friends are here. I am staying team yellow all the way, although my hubby is already on about twins, were only 3 weeks. I look forward to meeting all you lovely ladies x


----------



## caleblake

:yipee: yay cherie welcome to october, I think its an omen and your little pip is gonna come in october anyway. going to add you to the list now xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

thank you honey!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Mind if I join you all??

I'm due origionally October 13th but baby is measuring a week smaller so it could be the 15th. I think I'm right though with date of conception so we're all going with the 13th.

I have more intense Nausia this time around and the heartbeat was lower than my sons. I'm guessing Team Pink this time around though I'd also love a boy here on earth to love. 

Whatever the case, we're EXTATIC!!:happydance:


----------



## caleblake

hey mommy angel, so sorry to hear about your son :hugs: nice to have you here with us xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

gash02 said:


> hey mommy angel, so sorry to hear about your son :hugs: nice to have you here with us xxx

Thank you. On the bright side, we know he's alive, he's just in heaven. So we'll have an eternity with him eventually.

right now we're just so excited about this new pregnancy and it's such a lovely gift to have a second chance.:thumbup::flower: 

I look forward to getting to know everyone in here and sharing in the joys of our children.:thumbup::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Mrsturner

Welcome mummys angel! Xxx


----------



## needshelp

Hey! May I join! I'm due October 18...I'm guessing blue!!! Only cuz I have no symptoms and all my friends that had no symptoms said boy and were correct! we shall see! still undecided if we will find out ahead of time or not!!! Don't think I'll be able to stand the suspense~!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

needshelp said:


> Hey! May I join! I'm due October 18...I'm guessing blue!!! Only cuz I have no symptoms and all my friends that had no symptoms said boy and were correct! we shall see! still undecided if we will find out ahead of time or not!!! Don't think I'll be able to stand the suspense~!

Welcome :hi: and Congrats!


----------



## caleblake

welcome over ladies :hi:

Its super exciting isnt it? How are everyones symptoms? xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Symptoms::: The WORLD'S BIGGEST sorest BOOBS EVER!!!! Feel like someone pumped the up over night, they feel heavy, really sore at the sides and now the nipples are super sore too. Is this meant to happent his early?

Also quite tired and some mild waves og queasiness. And super hungry when i get hungry. 

That's about it for me so far!!

Fairy x


----------



## wantingagirl

hey everyone, 

Just wanted to say goodbye and have a H&H 9 months, I am in the process of miscarrying at the moment. Gosh why do things always have a special date related to it. I would have been due 5 days after my anniversary 

xxxxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Wantingagirl, i'm so sorry for your loss. I've been there twice, so my heart goes out to you. Just go easy on yourself. And cry as long as you need to. Sending you hugs.
Fairy xx


----------



## needshelp

Fairybabe said:


> Wantingagirl, i'm so sorry for your loss. I've been there twice, so my heart goes out to you. Just go easy on yourself. And cry as long as you need to. Sending you hugs.
> Fairy xx

So sorry for your loss wantingagirl...hoping you find some comfort in the upcoming months...


----------



## wantingagirl

thanks girls...... today I think Im worse im totally distraught but going to remove this thread now as dont want to make people feel bad at such a happy time :flower:

Thank you for your kind thoughts and hopefully I will be back soon. 

I start my new job monday god knows How I will cope with that

xxxx


----------



## Aquarius24

So sorry wantingagirl. Hope u will be back soon xx


----------



## caleblake

fairybabe yes sore boobs this early on are pretty normal, its nothing compared to when your milk comes in though :rofl: xxx


----------



## laura6914

hello all :wave: can i join please :blush:

Im Laura,24, and pregnant with my 2nd. My son is just 4 months old :shock:
My due date from my calculations is 31st October which just so happens to be my 25th Birthday. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Laura! Yay! Someone else due the same day as me! Welcome! 

Fairy x


----------



## laura6914

im also guessing pink as feel tolly different to my last pregnancy.

Oh wantingagirl: im so so sorry hun. Thoughts are with you hun. :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

thanks fairy. Only found out two days ago that im pregnant again. Had to do a digi today to see it spelt out so i would believe it :haha:


----------



## laura6914

thanks fairy. Only found out two days ago that im pregnant again. Had to do a digi today to see it spelt out so i would believe it :haha:


----------



## Fairybabe

Well what a lovely surprise for you! I found out really early, as i was testing as early as poss so i could start using the progesterone pessaries my doc has given as soon as poss. Can't believe I have known i am preg for 10 days!! It feels like forever! Hopefully the pessaries will do the trick for me this time. 

How is this pregnancy different to last time to make you think team pink? 

Fairy x


----------



## caleblake

welcome laura :hi: congratulartions, wow thats close, my DS is 9 1/2 months and I though I was quick :rofl:

hows the :holly: now fairybabe?


----------



## Fairybabe

Gash!!! :haha::rofl:

Still sore, but i just went to mothercare and bought some sleep bras to help at night. It's funny, today i've been less sicky but way weepy. Poor DH! 
Had to stop myself cooing over the baby clothes in mothercare. It's funny, i swing between feeling confident about this preg, and not daring to be. But i guess i just have to wait it out! There was a girl in mothercare talking about dreading getting her bump!! I had to stop myself staring in amazemnet! I can't WAIT to have a lovely preg bump!!!

Fairy x


----------



## laura6914

thanks gash hun. I know, we wasnt plannin on trying until October and now im due n October :rofl:

Fairy: with my son i felt great. This time i feel sick CONSTANTLY, moody, weepy, irritable and just awful. :shrug:

xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Ah well, that convinces me even more re girl! I'm so irritable and grumpy at the mo! Don't meant to be. Weepiness has kicked in today.
Fairy x


----------



## laura6914

did you have a feeling your having a girl to?
I just fee so different this time round. :shrug: I know every pregnancy is different though. 
xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Yeah, i've just got a feeling it's a girl. No idea why i think that, i just feel it! I really have no preferences as to which i have, i'll be happy just to stay pregnant for the right amount of time and have a healthy baby at the end of it. And hopefully a hoo hoo that recovers too!!


----------



## laura6914

hoo hoo :rofl:

I this your first pregnancy? Sorry for being nosey :blush:


----------



## Fairybabe

3rd. But lost the first at 10wks3days. Second at almost 5 weeks. So 3rd time lucky for me i'm praying.
THis time is definitely better than the secodn time, where my tests never got darker and then vanished. This time the FRERs test line is now darker than the control, and my internet cheapies, teh test line is about the same as the control. I've also had stronger symptoms than both times. So i'm trying my best to be confident and positive. But also trying to not be tooo excited, just in case. Found out my progesterone was low 2 days before i got my bfp, so was able to start pessaries from 9dpo, hopefully this will make the diff.
Fairy x


----------



## laura6914

oh fingers crossed for you hun. Im sure this time you will get to hold that litle baby in your arms. 

I must dash cause dinner is done. thanks for making me feel so welcome. :blush:

Enjoy our evening ladies. :wave:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Symptoms: Mine seem to come and go. The boobs feel full but aren't hurting anymore. I had minimal nausia but over the past few days it started getting more intense. Today though, I hardly feel it at all. Is that normal with Nausia?

Another thing that's different from last time is that I'm not feeling any cravings. Maybe it's too early?? In fact, meat makes me ill just looking at it.

I do have the tiredness. But it's not as intense as last time. I even had insomnia the first few weeks.

Other than that, that's all I seem to have for symptoms.


----------



## RoxyRoo

Hi ladies :hi:

I'm an October mummy-to-be :happydance:

I'm due 12th October and my guess is blue bump xx


----------



## zb5

So sorry wantingagirl. Take care of yourself. :hugs:

Welcome MommysAngel, needshelp, Laura, and Roxyroo! :wave:

It is funny how we can have such a strong feeling about the gender. Before I was pregnant I always imagined myself with a little girl. As soon as I found out I was pregnant, I started thinking definitely boy! Well... of course who knows. :) But I'm planning on telling everyone how sure I am it's a boy, so that if I'm right I can say "I knew it!" If I'm wrong, hey, it was a 50-50 chance. :haha: Anyway, DH and I are impatient and we definitely want to find out the gender ahead of time!


----------



## Aquarius24

Welcome to the new ladies! 

Symptons for me today are: woke up feeling like i have a hangover today! I also have terrible constipation! Sorry if tmi. I was in agony yesterday ;-(

How is everyone else feeling?

Oh i also found out one of my good friends is due on the same day!!!

9 weeks today.... Only 31 to go xx


----------



## caleblake

morning ladies :hi:

well the past 2 days ive not been sick :yipee: I even managed breakfast this morning.

its lovely here today, hope your all having a nice weekend, I had a scan on thursday at 8 weeks, the pics are on my journal (click the link in my signature) if anyone wants a look. I have a pre scan appointment on the 23rd march then another scan and consulatant appointment on the 30th march.

Anyone else got appointments yet? xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Gash,

Your pics are great xx


----------



## caleblake

thanks bellamummy it was an external so little pip looks tiny. Cant wait for my next one now xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey mummysangel, i think symptoms coming and going is totally normal from what i've heard. Thurs fri i felt really sicky, yesterday less and today none so far. But yesterday and today, super sore boobs. But less tired. So i think it's a random mix, just to keep us on our toes!!! At least i hope so!

Gash, gld you had a good scan. Mine is booked for 10th March...that's 11 days away!! I'm counting! And first midwife appt on 23rd March. 

Fairy x


----------



## Kristin83

I'm still sick everyday but it doesn't seem as bad as it was before...I hope that means it's going away! I've been more tired though and been getting heartburn and indigestion more but I'll take those any day over the nausea! Lol


----------



## laura6914

Morning all :wave: how are we.

Well i threw up this morning. :( Feeling ok now though. 

Been looking at double buggies to :shock: But cant seem to find the right one. Not going to buy one yet. Just thinking ahead. Going to have to sell the one i have now. It cost me £500 :shock:

xx


----------



## zb5

gash, that is great about your scan! And that you're not being sick! I had a scan about 10 days ago, but it feels like its been forever. I've got another one in 17 days, not that I'm counting...

Aquarius, I got pretty bad constipation last week too. Now I am just trying to eat lots of fiber and it really helps. When I first ramped up the fiber though, I got really gassy and bloated - no fun. So I think it's better to start slow...


----------



## caleblake

Evening ladies, hope everyone and babies are well. Had the longest day ever and just back from a&e with Caleb. Hes been really wingey all day and about 2 oclock he started screaming and wouldnt stop. He didnt eat or drink all day and was running a temp. We called nhs24 who sent us to the hospital. By the time we got there he was covered in a rash and got taken straight into resuss...........I was so worried. Turns out they think its ia virul infection and the start of chicken pox. We are home but he is still miserable, I feel helpless and very tired :sad1:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Gash, Saw the little bean. VERY cute and exciting! so sorry to hear your little one is sick and may have chicken pox. Poor little one. 

Aquarius, I'm actually having the opposite problem. Seems with both pregnancies they stay LITERALLY at my bum. I feel like I have a poll up my bum and I have to poo every two seconds. Sorry for the tmi. I have a tipped uterus so I'm wondering if that could be the reason behind it all.

As far as constipation goes, have you tried flaxseed in oatmeal. Have a glass of prune juice too. I bet you won't be constipated anymore after that! :lol: 

Fairy, Thank you for your response. I'm glad the symptoms seem to be normal. :thumbup:

So glad to share this month with each of you. I look forward to getting to know you and cheering with you as you reach the goal of holding your babies in your arms come October.

October is a lovely month here in Central NY. The leaves are just beautiful. I also love apple season and pumpkin season here. Oh, and the smell of chili and other stews. It's one of our favorite seasons.


----------



## mommyof3girls

By my LMP I'm due on the 12th. Early scan measured the babies at EDD 10-16.

I'm guessing, a team blue and a team pink. I'll have an updated date for you tomorrow. I have my 8 week appointment then.


----------



## Aquarius24

Fairybabe said:


> Hey mummysangel, i think symptoms coming and going is totally normal from what i've heard. Thurs fri i felt really sicky, yesterday less and today none so far. But yesterday and today, super sore boobs. But less tired. So i think it's a random mix, just to keep us on our toes!!! At least i hope so!
> 
> Gash, gld you had a good scan. Mine is booked for 10th March...that's 11 days away!! I'm counting! And first midwife appt on 23rd March.
> 
> Fairy x

Mummysangel and Fairybabe mine come and go too, sore bbs come for a few days then subside for a bit and then come back, sickness and tiredness too. My major sympton at the mo is massive bloat at nights, its really sore too..oh n constipation!! aargh its really bad, Im trying to eat lots of fruit but got some lactulose and that really helps, I was in agony with it on sat.

My booking in appt with MW is this wed at 6pm, held off from booking at first cos of previous MC...she will then book my 12 week scan in approx 3 weeks!! cant wait but also so anxious about it...takes all the fun away :growlmad:


----------



## Aquarius24

oops ive already updated with symptons yesterday!! ha...sorry girls, am on a few october threads!!x


----------



## Aquarius24

laura6914 said:


> Morning all :wave: how are we.
> 
> Well i threw up this morning. :( Feeling ok now though.
> 
> Been looking at double buggies to :shock: But cant seem to find the right one. Not going to buy one yet. Just thinking ahead. Going to have to sell the one i have now. It cost me £500 :shock:
> 
> xx

I love the Phil and Teds doubles, they are a bit pricey though and I bought a new one with dd !!xx


----------



## Aquarius24

zb5 said:


> gash, that is great about your scan! And that you're not being sick! I had a scan about 10 days ago, but it feels like its been forever. I've got another one in 17 days, not that I'm counting...
> 
> Aquarius, I got pretty bad constipation last week too. Now I am just trying to eat lots of fiber and it really helps. When I first ramped up the fiber though, I got really gassy and bloated - no fun. So I think it's better to start slow...

Its awful isnt it! We have lactulose her in UK - prob have it over there? that really helps, and I know what you mean about the bloating! Oh the joys of growing a bean :happydance::happydance:


----------



## holl1109

Hey girls, haven't posted here for a while. I have my follow up scan on Wednesday can't wait I hope we see little bean. My ms hasnt been as bad this time round. I'm eating healthier and drinking tons of water I'm sure it's having an effect on how I feel. either that or I am having a boy this time. Hope u are all ok xx


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies just popping on to update the thread quickly as Calebs constant casue of being ill

welcome to the thread mommyto3girlsm how exciting to have another twin mummy in october

hello everyone else I will catch up with the thread when the wee man is better xxx


----------



## Aquarius24

Gash hope Yr little man gets better v soon. Xxxx


----------



## LaraJJ

Gash - hope your LO is doing ok :)

So I feel pretty rusbbish, lol!! Can't sleep properly - having so many crazy dreams they keep waking me up so wake up every day feeling like I have the worst hangover!! I feel ok when I'm lying down, then as soon as I sit up the nausea hits me. Not actually been sick, just feel it most of the day. And I have the opposite problem to constipation - my bowels are really loose and crampy. Not fun!!! Can't wait to get to the second tri now!!!!


----------



## caleblake

Lara I have the same thing.motion makes it worse. I find driving is horrific just now xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aquarius24 said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all :wave: how are we.
> 
> Well i threw up this morning. :( Feeling ok now though.
> 
> Been looking at double buggies to :shock: But cant seem to find the right one. Not going to buy one yet. Just thinking ahead. Going to have to sell the one i have now. It cost me £500 :shock:
> 
> xx
> 
> I love the Phil and Teds doubles, they are a bit pricey though and I bought a new one with dd !!xxClick to expand...

I have fallen for Phil and Teds new Smart line. I'm trying to find out how much the whole package is. your right they are CRAZY in pricing. :wacko: I can't find any other I like other than the expensive ones.

We're looking for a good maneuverable stroller for allterain. We go hiking, we go to the beach, we go through mud and muck during the apple festival, and we like the trails. 

Bob's are more than phil and teds, then we've found baby Joggers https://www.babyjogger.com/default.aspx

Does anyone know what their going to do concerning buying this stuff? I know the Travel Systems are more economical, but the wheels aren't good for what we're looking to do with baby. I also know the infact car seats that come with them are easy to get in and out versus the "convertable" systems. Only the convertable systems save money over all allowing for baby to use and also toddlers to slightly older ages. 

We're also planning to carry baby with an Ergo Baby Carrier which we've seen a gentleman carrying his own toddler with last year. Apparently their very good with holding the weight of the child while also allowing both mom and dad to carry. They even have waist extensions you can buy for those of us who are plus size figures.:winkwink:

I'm at odds of what to do because the things we're looking at are pretty expensive. Everyone wants us to register at walmart and aside from the smaller things, I don't like one thing there. It just all looks cheap and ugly to me. Babies R Us is okay for some things, but they don't carry a whole lot of the ones we mentioned above. ((sigh))

What are you all doing for baby gear??:shrug: I'm all confused.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Mommy's angel. Know what you mean about the good all terrain stuff being pricey. We do a lot of dog walking, woodland, mud, country paths etc so we need on that will cope. Would you consider second hand? I intend to go to the shops and try out the models i like, then once i've decided, try and source it second hand. You could always get one that's more practical for outdoorsy stuff, and then a cheapie lightweight one for around town. I'm just "window" shopping online at the mo...don't intend to head to the shops for real until i have a beautiful large bump to show off! 

Fairy xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Fairybabe said:


> Hey Mommy's angel. Know what you mean about the good all terrain stuff being pricey. We do a lot of dog walking, woodland, mud, country paths etc so we need on that will cope. Would you consider second hand? I intend to go to the shops and try out the models i like, then once i've decided, try and source it second hand. You could always get one that's more practical for outdoorsy stuff, and then a cheapie lightweight one for around town. I'm just "window" shopping online at the mo...don't intend to head to the shops for real until i have a beautiful large bump to show off!
> 
> Fairy xx

THANK YOU!!:hugs:

:dohh::dohh:Now why didn't I think of that?? :lol: That's a GREAT idea. I can figure out which one I like and check ebay and then there's a second hand lightly used baby store in Ithaca that may have something.:thumbup: Then I can add one of the cheapie lightweight to the registery list.:happydance:

I know it sounds SO simple, yet I didn't even think of that idea. 

I too am window shopping online. We're not going to do anything until late second trimester. I think once I get past that 22wk milestone where I lost my son preterm I'll start feeling more comfortable. I just could NEVER pack anything up like we did with Jackson's stuff. It was just heartbreaking.

I do like window shopping to get me excited again. :happydance:

Thanks so much for that idea on second hand. It's given me a few ideas.:thumbup:


----------



## mommyof3girls

Had my 8 week appointment today and both babies are doing well. You can keep my due date on the 12th. :)

However, morning sickness is kicking my butt.


----------



## Fairybabe

mommyof3girls that's excellent news! Was it a scan that you had?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

mommyof3girls said:


> Had my 8 week appointment today and both babies are doing well. You can keep my due date on the 12th. :)
> 
> However, morning sickness is kicking my butt.

WTG!:happydance::flower:


----------



## Sushai

Hi all,

Can I be added on to the list?
Im due Oct 17th - we're sticking to team yellow.

Congrats to all you ladies on your pregnancies!


----------



## mommyof3girls

Fairybabe said:


> mommyof3girls that's excellent news! Was it a scan that you had?

It was my regular 8 week appointment. he also did a scan.


----------



## zb5

Gash, hope your son is feeling better soon!

Mommyof3girls, that is great news that your scan went well! :)

MommysAngel, oh my gosh thinking about that stuff stresses me out! But too late, now I am thinking about it. :) I think it would be nice to have one of the travel systems for the first 3 months or so, then switch to a babyjogger type stroller and convertible seat. But buying all that seems excessive, so who knows. :wacko: I hope we can borrow some from friends...


----------



## laura6914

morning all. Still buggy shopping. :( Mommys angel, we currently have a travel system and think they are a waste of money. I used the whole thing as atravel system once. The only think i do like is that i had it forward facing when my little man was new born and now i have it as a stroller so he can look out and be nosey. 

Well, im so tired today i can barely keep my eyes open. I have my Drs appointment today so i can get the ball rolling. Im dreading it. All the questions about how younge my son is ect. oh well.

Im glad to hear others appointments and scan are going well. Great news :thumbup:
I fee so far behind compared to some. I was due early October last year so im not used to being one of the last this time. lol. 

xxx


----------



## Chaos

laura6914 said:


> I fee so far behind compared to some. I was due early October last year so im not used to being one of the last this time. lol.
> 
> xxx

Ya, I was due the 1st Oct 09 with my DD (She came on Sept 30th) .. so it's odd being due in the middle of the month this time!


----------



## laura6914

Im sure time will fly though as we have our hands full with No 1 :thumbup:

This pregnancy feels so different to the first time round.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5, it is kind of a stressful process. I wish things could be a bit more economial in pricing for the things we'd like.

Laura, thanks for your input on the travel systems. I'm totally not a fan of them at all. I just keep thinking they aren't going to work for the lifestyle we have. Another thing we thought of is that we're in a two bedroom apartment house while we save for our own home. We're limited on how much storage space we actually have for baby gear. I can't see myself lugging everything up from the basement.

Ah, I suppose everything will work itself out in time. We have time. I just hope my mind can clearly work to make decisions. :rofl:


----------



## zb5

I know, some stuff is so expensive!

We are also in a 2 bedroom and will probably be moving when baby is a few months old. :wacko: That should be incentive not to get too much stuff...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> I know, some stuff is so expensive!
> 
> We are also in a 2 bedroom and will probably be moving when baby is a few months old. :wacko: That should be incentive not to get too much stuff...

Easier said than done sometimes. Especially when you'll have friends and family buying the baby things. :lol: :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

we are moving out of a 3 bed house into a 2 next week. We signed the contracts before we knew we were pregnant :dohh: A 2 bed room will do for a few years though until we can move again. the baby and shae can share a room for a while i suppose. xx


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies :hi:

I bought travel system with caleb its gorgeous but I literally used it for 4 months and bought a quinny which is much easier. This time we need a double think we are going for the phil and teds this time. Will be selling my white leather travel system on ebay to make some cash for the new buggy.

We are lucky that we bought our house 3 years ago, knowing we wanted 2 children in the future so we wont ever need to move and its got a nice garden for them to play in and close to the schools etc 

Hope everyones well, I was sick again this moring but its the first time in 4 days so Im ok with it sxxx


----------



## holl1109

Hey everyone. Had my scan and everything is good, saw baby and heartbeat...so happy. I can relax a bit now. I can't believe how much pea looks like a baby already. X


----------



## laura6914

Holl thats great news. So happy everything is well. And soooo jealous. I want a scan. *stamps feet* lol


----------



## Fairybabe

Great news on the scan Holl!! Gosh, 8 days til mine and time is moving SO slowly. If it was something i didn't want ocming up then time would of course fly!!! Ha! 

I swear time has actually slowed down since i got this BFP! I should be at least 8 weeks along by now!!! 

I think i might just be going nuts.

Fairy x


----------



## holl1109

I'm the opposite, this time it is going so quickly think it's because u have dd to occupy me. I have my dating scan in 13 days now. This pregnancy is so different to my last I was convinced something was wrong. X


----------



## caleblake

I think its going pretty fast too this time, mainly because I never went to the docs till later, already had my early scan and have my 12 week scan this month :yipee: xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yay everyone who had the scans. We had our first scan last Thursday. They said the baby measured 6w5 days. One week sooner than what we all thought. I have a perinatologist appointment on friday. I'm praying they do another scan just to be sure. I'd also like to actually HEAR the heartbeat instead of see it on the screen like at the OB's office.

Gash, thanks so much for sharing about the travel system. I'm thinking it may not be for us. It sounds like we'd get more use by investing in the one that will be good for our travels overall.

Glad your feeling better.

I have nausea just about every time I wake up now. It's been hard to find foods I'll actually eat these days.

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Looking forward to hearing good news about everyones scans coming up!


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies :hi:

How are we all?

Im still getting bought of ms but only every few days so its easing up a bit. My bobbies are bloody sore thoug and I keep getting pounding headaches. The funny thing is I dont even feel pregnant yet. Can wait to have a bump to remind me xxx


----------



## holl1109

Hey I'm good. I keep forgetting I'm preg because of my lack of symptoms not that I'm complaining. I feel massive already, don't think i am though. X


----------



## caleblake

I was huge last time, you could tell I was pregnant from 12 weeks but so far nothing this time. I was really sick again after my post this morning, I even cried after it as I just want it to stop now, Its so hard having Caleb and throwing up every day :sad1: Roll on 2nd trimester xxx

Glad your feeling good holl xxx


----------



## Kristin83

Good morning! 

My ms is starting to really taper off...the only time it really bothers me is at night now, have sour stomach feeling all night and it makes it difficult to sleep...other than that, just back pain! I'm so glad I'm starting to feel better :)

It's going to be beautiful tomorrow so I plan to go for a walk...I can't wait till it stays warm so I can go walking everyday, I think the fresh air would help :)


----------



## holl1109

gash02 said:


> I was huge last time, you could tell I was pregnant from 12 weeks but so far nothing this time. I was really sick again after my post this morning, I even cried after it as I just want it to stop now, Its so hard having Caleb and throwing up every day :sad1: Roll on 2nd trimester xxx
> 
> Glad your feeling good holl xxx

Ah poor you, I bet it's awful that was the only thing that put me off having another baby was the thought of having a baby to look after whilst feeling terrible. I can remember last time I used to cry after being I'll felt like a little girl again. I can't remember when I started to show last time but I'm taking weekly photos and there is def a difference in the last 2 weeks. I hope you start to feel better soon x


----------



## zb5

Glad to hear a lot of you girls are starting to feel less sick! Me too, well it's been a bit on and off but less recently. I still think I'm one of the lucky ones, haven't thrown up at all yet, just feel a bit queasy. For me it's worse when I have to stand or walk a lot. I get the feeling I would be just fine if I could just stay in bed all day! :haha:


----------



## caleblake

zb5 motion makes it worse for me too, driving is useless right now xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sorry for coming on late. I've been REALLY sick. Not just nauseated anymore but with my tipped uterus and the fact that the baby is lying on my bum, I'm having the trotts. Lost 3 lbs in two days and I think it's continuing. I'm just SO sick.

Anyways, glad many of you are starting to feel better. I'll be on hopefully in a day or two with hopes it subsides soon.


----------



## caleblake

awh hope you feel better soon mommys angel, I can totally sympathise its horrible when your ill all the time. :hugs:

I really hope it gets better for you soon xxx


----------



## holl1109

Hope u feel better soon mummy's angel. 
I think my hormones peeked yesterday.... Atleast I hope they did, was Ill in the morning and crying in the afternoon. Xx


----------



## zb5

Mommy's Angel, hope you feel better soon! That is certainly no fun. :( I'm still having the opposite problem, but it's not too horrible.


----------



## Fairybabe

Is anyone else totally floored by exhaustion????? I feel tired the whole day, even after a good night of sleep. And come 4pm, my limbs go so heavy and if i get the chance, i will fall asleep really deeply. 
Felt really sicky thurs eve - fri morn, but then i had some acupuncture so that got rid of the sicky feeling. Like zb5, i haven't actually been sick, just feel it.
Oh and big desire for red meat! I've had 2 steaks this weekend!

Trying not to stress about the upcoming scan on thurs.

Hope everyoen feels better soon!

Fairy x


----------



## needshelp

Fairybabe said:


> Is anyone else totally floored by exhaustion????? I feel tired the whole day, even after a good night of sleep. And come 4pm, my limbs go so heavy and if i get the chance, i will fall asleep really deeply.
> Felt really sicky thurs eve - fri morn, but then i had some acupuncture so that got rid of the sicky feeling. Like zb5, i haven't actually been sick, just feel it.
> Oh and big desire for red meat! I've had 2 steaks this weekend!
> 
> Trying not to stress about the upcoming scan on thurs.
> 
> Hope everyoen feels better soon!
> 
> Fairy x



Good luck with your scan! I have my first one on Thursday too! Excited and nervous at the same time! still haven't had any major symptoms...they come and go and I can link them to a lot of other things! I am really tired though, constantly, but work long hours! Can't wait to hear about all the upcoming scans. Also hope all that are not feeling too well feel better soon!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Fairybabe said:


> Is anyone else totally floored by exhaustion????? I feel tired the whole day, even after a good night of sleep. And come 4pm, my limbs go so heavy and if i get the chance, i will fall asleep really deeply.
> Felt really sicky thurs eve - fri morn, but then i had some acupuncture so that got rid of the sicky feeling. Like zb5, i haven't actually been sick, just feel it.
> Oh and big desire for red meat! I've had 2 steaks this weekend!
> 
> Trying not to stress about the upcoming scan on thurs.
> 
> Hope everyoen feels better soon!
> 
> Fairy x

I'm not surprised by the exhaustion but I totally feel exhausted. I'm a homemaker and am glad I have that flexibility to rest when I need to. I don't know how I'd make it through a work day being so nauseated with the trotts and feeling so lethargic. :wacko: I praise God everyday for the gift of being a homemaker and one day a stay at home mommy.:thumbup:

As for the meat...Oh I have NO DESIRE for meat. In fact, the sight of it makes me sick. I nearly cried. I LOVE shrimp and ordered pasta with shrimp and had to throw all the shrimp away while barely eating the pasta because the intense smell of fish nearly had me dropping. 

My eating is crazy. I have NO real cravings for anything and things like Kalamata Olives, shrimp, meat, even chocolate don't taste the same to me. I'm a foodie and LOVE to eat good food. It's kinda been depressing a little bit, but maybe this is Gods way of showing me how to "Eat to LIVE" instead of "live to eat". I can stand to lose some weight and plan to try to lose more after baby is delivered.


----------



## zb5

I'm exhausted too. I had to take a 1.5 hr nap yesterday because I was so exhausted from giving DH a haircut! My legs even got tired from standing for that little while. DH of course told me I should exercise more... :dohh: Which might be true, but I don't like it when he says it.

I talked to my mom on the phone yesterday and she said when she was pregnant with me she was only working 1.5 days per month!! She was never really a homemaker, she just lay on the couch and read baby books all day! Jealous!


----------



## laura6914

hey all :wave: havent had much time to get on as im moving this week and little man keeps me busy. lol. hope everyone is well. Apart from tiredness and huge waves of sickness in the evenings i feel great. 
xxx


----------



## enniejennie

Hi ladies, can I join? My EDD is on October 28th. I am 25 my DH is 30 and this will be our second child. Hoping this is the sticky bean we have been waiting for. Had a Dr appt today and got to see the sac. I go back in 2 weeks to hopefully see the fetus!!! Feeling ok besides being tired, hopefully that will be the only thing I get. Fx!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

enniejennie said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? My EDD is on October 28th. I am 25 my DH is 30 and this will be our second child. Hoping this is the sticky bean we have been waiting for. Had a Dr appt today and got to see the sac. I go back in 2 weeks to hopefully see the fetus!!! Feeling ok besides being tired, hopefully that will be the only thing I get. Fx!!

Welcome to the group! :hi::flower:


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies :hi:

Welcome enniejennie hope its a sticky bean for you :hugs:

Yeah Im knackered too but I have a 10 month old so just have to stay knackered :rofl:

I finally told my family today and now im starting to get excited, it just seems more real xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

gash02 said:


> hey ladies :hi:
> 
> Welcome enniejennie hope its a sticky bean for you :hugs:
> 
> Yeah Im knackered too but I have a 10 month old so just have to stay knackered :rofl:
> 
> I finally told my family today and now im starting to get excited, it just seems more real xxx

Oh my goodness I'd be exhausted:wacko::flower: Your doing quite well though little momma:winkwink::thumbup:

oh boy, it feels like such a relief to tell family. With everything we went through I'm kind of in "hiding". I love my parents and they were excited when they knew I was pregnant with Jackson Jeffrey, but when we lost him at 22wks, they made our lives a living hell. They just closed off emotionally. I just couldn't deal with that this soon so Doug's family are coming in from all over the U.S. and we've invited everyone including my parents to the house for Dinner the first week of April.

I'm having it catered with pasta and salad. My sil will make the cake and we plan to have a game of charades first thing. Titles will be books, movies and music and each will be like "She's Having a baby" , "Nine Months", "What to Expect when your expecting" "baby mine", "Rockabye baby" etc.

We'll have the dads start out first. I'm sure NOBODY will get them from either day. :rofl: and hopefully they will all figure it out.

I thought it would be a fun way to finally announce we're pregnant and we'll be well into our second trimester by then.:thumbup:

WTG for sharing with your family. It feels so relaxed now I bet and really gives you a sense of joy and excitement!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## enniejennie

Thanks ladies, I just got my blood work back and at 4.6 weeks my progesterone was 85 and my hcg was 1889. This gives me high hopes because the highest my hcg was last time was only 254.


----------



## caleblake

That made me cry what a great way to tell them. Im 10 weeks on wed and Ive had a scan and saw the heartbeat, wont make the big announcement till April but wanted to tell my family as It was going to be tough and the longer I left it the harder it was getting.

xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Ennie, I don't want to get your hopes up too high, but wow! those numbers sound like you "could" have maybe two in there?? 

Gash, we'll be telling everyone else after we tell our family too. I like it that way. I also like that we'll be farther along. I think once we get past the 22wk milestone I'll start to breath a bit more. It's been hard to distance myself from what happened last time but not every pregnancy is the same.


----------



## Fairybabe

Well ladies, I've just blubbed my way through the programme One Born Every Minute!!! The woman who had had 4 miscarriages before her beautiful boy had me in bits!! I know sooo what she means about not being able to relax in case things go wrong. So glad they portrayed such a story so well. 

Welcome to the new girls on here!

Mommy'sANgel, that's a lovely way of telling your family. Our mum's and a couple of close friends know already....i need to talk it all through!! I'd never be able to hide it from my mum even for a minute, she has sixth sense on these things! But as for everyone else, well, not saying anything until after the 12 wk scan an deven then for a bit longer maybe. To be honest, i just can't think past this thursday's scan. So scared! And excited. Then scared!!

Fairy x


----------



## caleblake

fairybabe me too, cry every week.................like a baby :rofl:

Mommysangel you areso brave, I know how much I worry at every pain or lack of symptoms etc so I can only imagine how tough it must be for you, Im sure this one will be an earth baby for you xxx


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies!! Can I join you? I am due Nov 1, but I deliver by c-section a week early, usually so that puts me a bit before halloween.....

My name is Angie, and I am 31, DH is 38, and we are expecting our 3rd little munchkin, we have 2 beautiful girls 7 and 10 years, and I would be thrilled for a 3rd girl!!

Not sure if hubby or his side of the fam can produce boys, there are 8 grand daughters on that side of the fam and NO boys!! lol FIL would love to see a boy from us I am sure, but Boys scare me to death!!

Anyway, just wanted to introduce myself, and I look forward to this journey with all of you!


----------



## Chaos

Has anyone else been getting car sick WHILE driving? Ick!


----------



## caleblake

Welcome over angelique :hi: Im having a section too so will most likey be september for me, I had one with my last too and he was 4 weeks early.

Chaos-YES!!! I said a few pages back thats driving made my sickness worse, its horrible. Sometimes even just the motion of standing up or walking does it too. Hope it passes quickly xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

gash02 said:


> Welcome over angelique :hi: Im having a section too so will most likey be september for me, I had one with my last too and he was 4 weeks early.
> 
> Chaos-YES!!! I said a few pages back thats driving made my sickness worse, its horrible. Sometimes even just the motion of standing up or walking does it too. Hope it passes quickly xxx

Are you finding this pregnancy to be much different from you last? I'm noticing that this pregnancy is much more intense than my last one. At least in the first trimester.


----------



## MrsLQ

ditto mummy's angel. mine feels more intense than the last!!


----------



## caleblake

Yes I am hunny. Last time I was sick but it was smells this time its actually morning sickness. I have more fumes than britiish gas, more cramps and headache. How about you? Xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

gash02 said:


> Yes I am hunny. Last time I was sick but it was smells this time its actually morning sickness. I have more fumes than britiish gas, more cramps and headache. How about you? Xxx

Intense nausia, I had wicked trotts for awhile and now that's gotten better, my sense of smell is CRAZY intense, I hate the taste of meat and fish:cry: Can't seem to find anything I really like the taste of, and have no real cravings.

Oh, I also can't seem to find a good position to sleep comfortably already either. 

I think I had round ligament pains this time around and didn't have them last time either. 

Oh, and I'm a bit more emotional. I was pretty happy and felt my best last pregnancy, this time I find I'm overemotional and will cry easily. Totally annoying myself. :rofl:


----------



## caleblake

Chicken has always been a godsend for me in pregnancy. That and soup usually chicken noodle or vegtable and fruit, cherries, apples and melon mainly for me xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh I love cherries, strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, cranberries, bananas, apples, peaches, mango, pineapples, kiwis. YUM. I could eat a TON of fruit.

Veggies too. 

Just the meat I seem to have an issue with.

Oh and I think I may have a first craving but it doesn't count. I would LOVE vanilla ice cream with chocolate sprinkles from the ice cream stand but they're closed for another month or so.


----------



## caleblake

Mmmmm ice lollys ans slushies were my craving in my last pregnancy along with cherries and cherry coke. Nothing so far this time but tbh it wasn't real cravings last time just what I really fancied xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Mmmmmm lots of lovely red meat for me!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Last pregnancy, I loved Clausen refrigerated pickles, Chipotle Burrito Bowls and Yogun Fruz frozen yogurt with berries chopped in it.

Now I think I can only deal with the Yogun Fruz.

Oh Fairy, even the word kills me. :rofl: It's so funny considering I LOVE meat and fish and here I loathe it in my pregnancy.


----------



## Fairybabe

Weird thing is, i normally love my food, and now, apart from steak, i couldn't careless about any of it! Oh apart from when I NEED a cheese toastie!!

Weird this preggo business!!

Fairy x


----------



## Kristin83

Just got back from the doctor...babies look great :D

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/9w6bothbabies001.jpg


(the video is a little blurry at the beginning because i hit the button by accident while moving my phone...)
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/th_c20f5108.jpg


----------



## Mommy's Angel

aww Kristen, they are just DARLING! It's so exciting when we see those pics of our babies. It REALLY brings joy and excitement. Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Kristen, that's great!!! I love the video. I am looking forward to my scan next week, I'll be about 10 weeks so I hope I see the same! Minus one baby. :haha:

Mommy's Angel, you are a woman after my own heart. I have been eating Clausen pickles a lot this pregnancy, and I am always a fan of Chipotle. Just had it tonight. :)


----------



## Angelique

I had a big fat juicy steak for lunch today... it was amazing... went to a restaraunt for it, and had a nice lunch date with DH

As for this pregnancy being different than last.... this is my 3rd and its off the wall different... first 2, had no symptoms, at all.... this one, ugh daily cramping and tugging pains, and craving milk like crazy, I know I am still very early, but all I want to drink is milk or chocolate milk..... I also have experienced terrible headaches, and some nausea.... though I tend to be uhhhh... how to delicately put it.... lots of foods upset my tummy, giving me a feeling like i have food poisoning, but I am sure its the pregnancy. 


Kristin, your scan is beautiful... I so badly want twins.... congratulations!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh my gosh ladies, your killing me with the meat talk! :lol: I had tomato soup tonight and now I have an acidic stomach. Oh how I miss being able to taste good food. :rofl:

Zb5, Oh how I wish I could stomach Chipotle this time. It's my FAVORITE! I even tried it vegetarian and it's just not working for me. Clausen pickles are THE ONLY pickles to eat. The other are soggy and don't taste a thing like homemade pickles.


----------



## Fairybabe

What is Chipotle??? Not seen that over here in the UK!

Kristin, that scan is awesome. Got my first one tomorrow and i'm so nervous. Praying they see all they are meant to see at this stage and that there is a lovely looking blob. 

Kristin...out of interest, what was your doubling time on your hcg with these 2?

Fairy X


----------



## Kristin83

Thanks everyone! It was pretty amazing! The awesome thing is my dr wants to see me every week (bc we did IVF) so I get to watch them grown every week.

Fairy, my beta numbers were:
Jan. 26th--250 (14dpo)
Jan. 28th--440
Feb. 1--2069
Feb. 4--7985


----------



## mommyof3girls

Kristin83- I love the video. You little ones look amazing. If makes me excited to see my babies in a couple weeks.


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks for the numbers Kristin. 
I'm wondering how many i've got in there. Normally they don't do betas here in the UK unless it's ivf or soemthing. But because of my previous miscarraiges, theye wanted it on record that i was preggo early on. So, on 9dpo, it came out at 17. On 18dpo it was 1912. That's a doubling every 33 hours. Guess i'll find out tomorrow!! I'll be happy just for one healthy looking blob. 2 would be a bonus!!! 

Fairy x


----------



## Kristin83

Fairy good luck! They were very adamant that high numbers didn't necessarily indicate multiples but i hope u get the news u want, whether it's one or two :D


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Fairy, Chipotle is an all organic meat and veggie burrito bar. If you want to go without the carbs you can get a burrito bowl without the actual tortilla shell. It's AWESOME. It was created by a father and son here in the States. Father gave son the financial backing and it's become a multimillion dollar company.

You can check out their website Here

Check out my FAVORITE frozen yogurt bar Yogun Fruz


----------



## caleblake

awh love the piccys kristin, just popping in to check up on ladies, had a super busy day and Im pretty knackered so going to have an early night :sleep:

David and I went for a "look" in mothercare today and im now a proud owner of a phil & teds explorer double pram :rofl: LOVE IT!!! I got it on the baby plan so Im not getting it delivered till sept so its not lying about, just going to stick my travle system up for sale in a few places to make back some cash :haha: xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

gash02 said:



> awh love the piccys kristin, just popping in to check up on ladies, had a super busy day and Im pretty knackered so going to have an early night :sleep:
> 
> David and I went for a "look" in mothercare today and im now a proud owner of a phil & teds explorer double pram :rofl: LOVE IT!!! I got it on the baby plan so Im not getting it delivered till sept so its not lying about, just going to stick my travle system up for sale in a few places to make back some cash :haha: xxx

Love phil and teds. WTG. I bet it will make things a bit easier for you too when the baby comes.:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## Adele2011

Chaos said:


> Has anyone else been getting car sick WHILE driving? Ick!

Yeah i've started keeping sweets in the car and find these help especially fruity ones eg starbursts, fruit pastilles


----------



## Adele2011

Just discovered brevita (think they r called) breakfast biscuits amazing for when you feel a bit queasy going to keep an emergency pack in my bag hehe. Got my booking appointment later today wish it was my scan tho cant wait to see the sproggle :baby: did a gender predictor test last night came out pink so we'll see :shrug:


----------



## Fairybabe

We saw a heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!!! 

So everything is looking good so far!! It was just a tiny flicker, they didn't measure heartrate or anything. Don't think their scanner was that advanced! Anyway, baby is a tiny blob. And the report says the Crown Rump Length of the fetal pole is 3mm. Which from what i've read online is exactly right for 6wks 3days. (I read a basic rule of thumb is take six weeks, and apprx 1mm per day into the 6th week. Dunno what the ticker is on about 7-9mm, maybe that's by the end of the week?). Everythng is in the right place too. We could see a gestational sac and a yolk sac. As well as this tiny little flicker that she said was the hb.

I asked if there was just one in there and she said..."so far!". She said sometimes this early you miss that there is a second one!! LOL. 

I asked if i could have another scan 9-10wks, she said no. Not unless i am bleeding etc as tehy don't have the resources to do that and they said the waiting room would be way too full. So gonna see if we can get one paid for...i gotta set myself milestones. One of the nurses said that the other reason they don't bother is that scans only tell you how things are today, not what things will be like the next day etc. I see the logic. 

So i hope i sleep tonight!! Took ages to drop off last night then i was awake from 4am tossing and turning! 

One relieved Fairy here. DH was awesome. He looked sooooo happy. And has gone uber protective of me!! Like now he's seen the scan he's even more convinced i'm preggo. 

Right. I don't know what to do with myslef now! I'm all a flutter!!

Fairy x


----------



## Kristin83

yay fairy! Thats amazing! :happydance:


----------



## Fairybabe

Adele, what was the gender predictor test you did? SOunds fun! 

Gash, well done on the Phill and Teds!! THat sounds like the kind of shopping trip i like!

Fairy x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG Fairy! Oh, I don't know how I'd handle not having another scan like that. I'm hoping I'll see baby again next friday. It gives me comfort.

So excited for you dear friend! :hugs:


----------



## enniejennie

That is awesome Fairy!! Quick question for ladies have you ever had a day you felt no pregnancy symptoms? Yesterday I had the tender (.)(.), nausea. Today nothing. I am just nervous from my previous MC.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

enniejennie said:


> That is awesome Fairy!! Quick question for ladies have you ever had a day you felt no pregnancy symptoms? Yesterday I had the tender (.)(.), nausea. Today nothing. I am just nervous from my previous MC.

Yes, actually my boobies stopped being so tender and I had a little bit of nausea and it would come and go. NOW though it's more intense and while it's daily now, it comes and goes at different times. 

I've had a previous preterm loss too. It's hard because you always have in the back of your mind "what happened last time". Just know that every pregnancy is different and try to enjoy this one :hugs: I'm told by others that the fear is always there...sometimes even after those "milestones" it still lingers but I've heard from the same women that they wished they let go and allowed themselves to enjoy their pregnancies.

What your going through is a normal reaction. Rest assured that those symptoms come and go. :thumbup::hugs::flower:


----------



## enniejennie

Mommy's Angel said:


> enniejennie said:
> 
> 
> That is awesome Fairy!! Quick question for ladies have you ever had a day you felt no pregnancy symptoms? Yesterday I had the tender (.)(.), nausea. Today nothing. I am just nervous from my previous MC.
> 
> Yes, actually my boobies stopped being so tender and I had a little bit of nausea and it would come and go. NOW though it's more intense and while it's daily now, it comes and goes at different times.
> 
> I've had a previous preterm loss too. It's hard because you always have in the back of your mind "what happened last time". Just know that every pregnancy is different and try to enjoy this one :hugs: I'm told by others that the fear is always there...sometimes even after those "milestones" it still lingers but I've heard from the same women that they wished they let go and allowed themselves to enjoy their pregnancies.
> 
> What your going through is a normal reaction. Rest assured that those symptoms come and go. :thumbup::hugs::flower:Click to expand...

Thank you mommy! That is exactly what I am thinking is about last time... I just need to enjoy this pregnancy like you said. My doctor said I only have to call if I start cramping. So I will count my blessings that I am pregnant and be excited that in the next 8 months I will have a healthy baby to hold. So glad I have you ladies to talk this out with of I would be going insane right now!!
:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

We're here for you. What helps me is LOTS of prayer. I know God created this little person inside me and has a plan even when I can't understand the why's of what happened prior. It's easy to say dont stress. You know the fears that lurk. Just remember who's in control. I always pray that the Holy Spirit would "give me the peace that surpasses ALL understanding to guard my heart and mind in and through Christ Jesus".

It's what keeps me sane and while I'm counting my blessings, I just ask God to put His mighty hand on this little one and as our Great Physician, that He would be sure every cell and every organ in this childs body would be growing on target, that there would be NO infections in my body and that we would have a happy and healthy baby in October.

Don't be afraid to take it to Him and just lean on His promises. He's not out to harm us. What gives me strength is the following scripture


> "*For I know the plans I have for you says the Lord, plans to PROSPER you and NOT to harm you, plans for HOPE and a FUTURE". * Jeremiah 29:11

What happened last time, doesn't mean it will happen this time. We find ourselves a bit more cautious...but He knows our hearts desires and HE has the strength to get us through the "valley" where we can find Victory.

I hope I didn't sound preachy. It's what gets me through. :thumbup:


----------



## Heather212

I'm due on Oct 4th but will probably be having a c-section a bit earlier? I'm not sure how this works yet, I just figure they'd schedule it for earlier.

Mommy's Angel, are you due Oct 13th? that's so awesome, on my Bday :flower: LOL


----------



## caleblake

girls sorry been awol for a few days, had loads on, just jumped on quickly but will update tonight for any new ladies xxx


----------



## becstar

gash can you remove me from the list please... sadly I had a mmc and had an erpc this week. Good luck to the rest of you! x


----------



## Fairybabe

Becstar, sorry for your loss. Sending you hugs.
Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

enniejennie, i've had some days where i've said to DH "i just don't feel preg today" and then the next day felt different, even if it's just a small symptom. And then another day when i have lots. It's totally random. What's reassuring is that all this has happened before my scan too, and the scan showed all was well. So it is normal. I understand totally the fears you describe, having lost 2. I desparately want to get past 10+3, which is when i lost my first. It's hard to try and enjoy it all isn't it? But we can do it!!!

Fairy x


----------



## enniejennie

Fairybabe said:


> enniejennie, i've had some days where i've said to DH "i just don't feel preg today" and then the next day felt different, even if it's just a small symptom. And then another day when i have lots. It's totally random. What's reassuring is that all this has happened before my scan too, and the scan showed all was well. So it is normal. I understand totally the fears you describe, having lost 2. I desparately want to get past 10+3, which is when i lost my first. It's hard to try and enjoy it all isn't it? But we can do it!!!
> 
> Fairy x

Yeah even my DH said he does not want to get too excited until we get past the 12 week hump. I m/c with the past 2 at 4.5 weeks and 5.6 weeks so I am past that first hump, but will be more assured and my next visit when we see a HB!! I want to enjoy it so badly but still don't want to get too excited! I am glad to hear it coming from someone else too that symptoms come and go. My doctor has me on 1600 mg on progesterone so I am hopeful this will help me keep the baby all 9 months!!



My heart goes out to you becstar! :hugs:


----------



## BabyDeacon

Hi all im an october bump! 19-10!


----------



## mztova

Hello, Just found this thread....
First pregnancy....Due Oct 23rd.
thanks for adding me!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Heather212 said:


> I'm due on Oct 4th but will probably be having a c-section a bit earlier? I'm not sure how this works yet, I just figure they'd schedule it for earlier.
> 
> Mommy's Angel, are you due Oct 13th? that's so awesome, on my Bday :flower: LOL

Well, there's a bit of confusion as to my due date. Perinatologist is going from the first day of my last period which is when most people get their EDD. That would be October 8th, OB said baby is measuring a week behind so they have an EDD for October 15th and my husband and I think the 8th is too early and the 15th is too late...based on when I had my IUI we're suspecting we got pregnant AFTER the iui when we bd'd a few days afterwards so we think our date of the 13th is more accurate.:winkwink: We'll see who's right:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

enniejennie said:


> Fairybabe said:
> 
> 
> enniejennie, i've had some days where i've said to DH "i just don't feel preg today" and then the next day felt different, even if it's just a small symptom. And then another day when i have lots. It's totally random. What's reassuring is that all this has happened before my scan too, and the scan showed all was well. So it is normal. I understand totally the fears you describe, having lost 2. I desparately want to get past 10+3, which is when i lost my first. It's hard to try and enjoy it all isn't it? But we can do it!!!
> 
> Fairy x
> 
> Yeah even my DH said he does not want to get too excited until we get past the 12 week hump. I m/c with the past 2 at 4.5 weeks and 5.6 weeks so I am past that first hump, but will be more assured and my next visit when we see a HB!! I want to enjoy it so badly but still don't want to get too excited! I am glad to hear it coming from someone else too that symptoms come and go. My doctor has me on 1600 mg on progesterone so I am hopeful this will help me keep the baby all 9 months!!
> 
> 
> 
> My heart goes out to you becstar! :hugs:Click to expand...

We're waiting the 12 weeks as well. We have a dinner planned April 2nd to tell immediate family. If I could wait until after 22wks to tell anyone I would. That's my milestone and I'm freaked out:wacko: Honestly I told my husband I'd rather "hide" until week 36 and THEN spill the beans. :rofl: imagine the surprise with everyone!:happydance:

I go on painful progesterone shots on week 16 and I think it will be for most of the second trimester. She'll be measuring my cervix also to see if I'll need a cerclage stitch as well. I'm on pins and needles, but as I told you the other night, just trying to remember that each pregnancy is different and that I should enjoy this gift of pregnancy.:winkwink:


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies :hi: Just wanted a bit of a poll really. We had 100% decided on our names untill my sister announced today she was going to chose the girls name we had picked (even though she knew I had picked it) shes a bit of a cow that way. Anyway we have been looking at new names so I can tell her to stuff it and use it as I found something I like more. The thing is I cant, I do have 1 name I love but hubby hates it and he has a couple he loves that I hate..........grrr. So here is our new list, some are a bit strange.......I grant that and you can be totally honest about what you think as Im sure they are not everyones cup of tea 

Gracie, Ellora, Payton, Hannah, Miley, Elodie, Vada, xxx


----------



## Kristin83

I like Gracie and Ellora...i think Ellora more between the two, its pretty.

Payton makes me think of a boy bc I think its used more as a boys name here in the US

Hannah and Miley make me think of Hannah Montana...lol

The last 2 I wouldnt know how to pronounce :blush: so I can't say for sure


----------



## caleblake

the last 2 are vada (vey-dah) its the name of the little girl in the film "my girl" and Elodie is (elle-oday) which we found on a site.

Gracie was our first choice but the one my sister is talking about using and Elora is one we both like its from the film willow (the baby is called elora dannan) 

Thanks have you thought of any names yet? I know its early xxx


----------



## Kristin83

Ok vada was how I was kinda think but I wasn't really sure

I like Kaleb, Colten, and Collin for a boy and Abigail, Ryleigh, Ceana, and McKenna for a girl

We want to use Soren as a middle name for a boy so I've been trying to find one to go with that...and we have to pick 2 names that flow together...unfortunately hubby doesn't like anything I've picked out so far except Abigail (I got a maybe) lol


----------



## caleblake

Ah Im biased my baby is Caleb (different spelling)

I love Abigale too but its my cousins name so I cant use it :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

We had Grace and Olivia and my cousin had twins and named both of them so she took both. We have several names now.

I actually LIKE payton. I think it's cute. You could always go the Emmagrace route and still have grace in there just to spite! You could call her gracie for short too...that would REALLY get her gumption. :rofl:


----------



## caleblake

I would but cause shes due before me I dont want people thinking its the other way round and Ive taken it from her.

Im going to say to her in a few weeks "Oh by the way you can use Gracie as we watched a film the other day and the girl was called graesy gracie so it put me off, Ive found something else that I love instead" I can put £50 on it she wont use it.

and when she asks me my new name im gonna tell her Id rather not say as she stole the first one xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

gash02 said:


> I would but cause shes due before me I dont want people thinking its the other way round and Ive taken it from her.
> 
> Im going to say to her in a few weeks "Oh by the way you can use Gracie as we watched a film the other day and the girl was called graesy gracie so it put me off, Ive found something else that I love instead" I can put £50 on it she wont use it.
> 
> and when she asks me my new name im gonna tell her Id rather not say as she stole the first one xxx

It's why this time around we kept quiet ourselves. It's sad people feel they need to steal names and can't get creative on their own. Not that anyone can really steal a name or anything. I guess it's all about respecting someone enough NOT to choose the name someone had that you knew had it before you.

You'll find a better name no doubt.:hugs::winkwink::flower:


----------



## caleblake

thanks hun Im off to bed, speak to you tomorrow nanite xxx


----------



## Angelique

gash02 said:


> hey ladies :hi: Just wanted a bit of a poll really. We had 100% decided on our names untill my sister announced today she was going to chose the girls name we had picked (even though she knew I had picked it) shes a bit of a cow that way. Anyway we have been looking at new names so I can tell her to stuff it and use it as I found something I like more. The thing is I cant, I do have 1 name I love but hubby hates it and he has a couple he loves that I hate..........grrr. So here is our new list, some are a bit strange.......I grant that and you can be totally honest about what you think as Im sure they are not everyones cup of tea
> 
> Gracie, Ellora, Payton, Hannah, Miley, Elodie, Vada, xxx

I LOOOOVE the name Payton, I am debating on that one myself, as well as Lillyanna, Arianne, Aribella, Bella and Paige for a girl, 
and if its a boy it is set in stone that it will be Peyton (with the E it looks boyish to me) 

I agree about Miley and Hannah, as I am always being subjected to Hannah Montanna since its my 7 year olds FAVORITE show (she's gonna be a rock star lol) I love Ellora, very pretty, and I like Gracie, I named my dog Gracie 8 years ago, and I wish I hadn't because I want to use it lol


----------



## pixie p

Elodie - I absolutely love it. I only know of 1 and she is adorable. A very pretty name x


----------



## Adele2011

Fairybabe said:


> Adele, what was the gender predictor test you did? SOunds fun!
> 
> Gash, well done on the Phill and Teds!! THat sounds like the kind of shopping trip i like!
> 
> Fairy x

i bought it from ebay £23.50 its a urine test not 100% (wont want to get sued!) but the feedback is good and high chance of being right. Gave me something to do  thats exciting bout ur scan


----------



## Adele2011

wow willow that takes me back hehe cute name :thumbup: thats so annoying about name stealers i'd defo steal it back ha. I'm not as keen on hannah tho soz. My top 2 are Olivia and Caleb


----------



## caleblake

Adele I got a gendermaker but it went purple so I emailed them the pictures and they sent me a new one for 'free' I got a lovely card through to pick it up along with a £12 payment for a customs charge. Needless to say its still sitting in the post office. I actually need to email them again about it. Ps my baby is a caleb I love it xxx


----------



## zb5

Becstar, sorry for your loss. Big hugs to you. :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies

Becstar Im so sorry for your mc :hugs:

Awh stupid ms kicked in again yesterday wa sick all over my living room floor and hall (tmi) Its horrible My little boy was on the couch I couldnt leave him and couldnt lift him so I just had to stand throwing up on my floor till David came through and made a dash for the bathroom. I had to bleach all my floors it was horrible.

Hope your all ok ladies xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Gash, so sorry darlin. :hugs: I hope your able to get some rest and feel better again soon.


----------



## zb5

Oh gash, that sounds terrible! :( Hope this is the worst of it for you and you start feeling better soon.


----------



## caleblake

thanks ladies it sucks big style :sad1:

on a plus side Im over 1/4 of the way through my pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## Kristin83

yay! I was thinking about that too on wednesday when I hit 10 weeks :) You know i didn't even realize we have the same due date...lol


----------



## Adele2011

Me and OH said years ago we liked the name Caleb kinda put it one side then i went on this post and saw u and your Caleb :thumbup: might have to steal it hehe. Thats annoying bout the gender test. Shame u were so ill hopefully be the last of sickness. I had lotsa energy yesterday didnt feel ill at all tidied up and made tea then halfway through i was really ill then went back and ate the rest haha.


----------



## caleblake

Steal away adele its a lovely name and not too popular you have great taste :thumbup: krisitn I didn't realise that either we are date buddies xxx


----------



## caleblake

Steal away adele its a lovely name and not too popular you have great taste :thumbup: krisitn I didn't realise that either we are date buddies xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

According to First Day of Last Menstral and what my perinatologist is going by, I'm 10wks 1 day. Based on our own judgement with an IUI at February 18th and we think we conceived sometime after, we think I'm more like 9wks and 3 days. :wacko:


----------



## Fairybabe

Gash that sickness sounds horrid. I'll stick with the extreme fatigue!! Doesn't seem so bad compared! 

Keep having confidence wobbles today. Swinging between "yeah this is all good this time" and "what if it happens again?". Need to get a grip!!!

Fairy x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Fairybabe said:


> Gash that sickness sounds horrid. I'll stick with the extreme fatigue!! Doesn't seem so bad compared!
> 
> Keep having confidence wobbles today. Swinging between "yeah this is all good this time" and "what if it happens again?". Need to get a grip!!!
> 
> Fairy x

Have you had a loss? I've been going through this. I've been keeping a more level head and my husband has all the excitement. In fact, this time around I'm REALLY EMOTIONAL. Goodness, I've been watching what's happening with Japan and all I do is :cry: ALOT! 

The thing I keep trying to remember is that it's all in Gods hands. I just keep praying God will protect me and this little one. So far everything is so much different from my last pregnancy and it's actually looking good. NOW if I can just separate that "what if it happens again" mindset myself, i'll be able to enjoy this beautiful pregnancy a bit more.

:hugs::kiss: to you my sweet friend. I understand your heart:flower:


----------



## pumpkin007

Hi girls, ok if I join? I am due ( i think) 27th October, ogt my 1st antenatal booked in for 25 mar, really dragging though, we have decided not to tell anyone until after the scan but it is so hard!!! My niece is due to have her baby any day now so dont really want to steal her thunder, just bursting to tell though lol. Have a good day x


----------



## caleblake

hey pumpkin welcome to october, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Is it your first? xxx


----------



## pumpkin007

Hi there, I have a 4 yr old daughter Maya Grace:flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome Pumpkin :hi: Glad to have you here! looking forward to sharing your happy moments with you. I love the name Maya! Beautiful. Looking forward also to hearing the news from your scan soon.


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi all,

gash - I love Ellora and Elodie, so pretty :)

We have chosen Noah Samuel James and Lyla Eliane :)

Our girls shortlist was:

Tessa
Saskia
Liana
Alexa
Alana
Roxy
Amber
Faith
Hope

Just thought I'd throw them out there :)

Mommy's Angel - I too believe I have a God-given little baby, He is so good :)


----------



## pumpkin007

I Love Noah for a boy and Ava for a girl, hubby needs convincing though!!! we had mega arguements last time around as he is called Robert after his dad and grandad ( although noone ever mentions his grandad as he wasnt very nice to his nan) so I feel like i am up against it if we have a boy, I am quite happy to have Robert as a second name but he is so stubborn and wouldnt budge last time, really feel quite strongly am I over reacting ? he lost his dad a few yrs ago so I can understand why he would want to incoporate it but dont know why it has to be a first name, I lost my mom too but wouldnt want Irene! x


----------



## enniejennie

Fairybabe said:


> Gash that sickness sounds horrid. I'll stick with the extreme fatigue!! Doesn't seem so bad compared!
> 
> Keep having confidence wobbles today. Swinging between "yeah this is all good this time" and "what if it happens again?". Need to get a grip!!!
> 
> Fairy x

I know what you mean fairy with the confidence wobbles. I am trying to stay positive that my next U/S on teh 21st I will see the heartbeat!!!

I love the name Avery for a girl, a boy I am stumped and my DH & I can not this of a boys name we love. I guess we have plenty of time to figure out one. :winkwink:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lara, God IS good! I love the celebration of little babies. It's SO exciting!!

Okay, my dh doesn't want us sharing names with ANYONE but....I'm going to share just with you gals. Shshshsh..don't tell him. :winkwink:

Son's name is Lincoln Douglas and Daughters name is Amelia Carolynn


----------



## zb5

Oooh, I am liking some of the names on this thread!

Pumpkin, I love the name Maya but can't use it as we named our cat Maya already! :dohh: I told DH sometimes I wish we could take it back so we could use it for a daughter and he said, "no, that's only a good name for cats." He's crazy, I actually think it's a weird name for a cat!

Mommys Angel, DH and I both like Lincoln - it is one of the few names we both like. :) I like Amelia and Caleb too, don't know how DH feels about them though. He and I have very different taste in names... :wacko:

Anyway, my next scan is on Wednesday morning and I'm excited but nervous! I just want everything to be okay. If it is, DH and I have a plan to go shopping afterwards for some new bras for me. Sorely needed. Maybe some elastic waist pants too, although so far leaving the top button undone has been good enough. :)

My symptoms were better for about 2 weeks but now they are worse again. I think it is because I have been busy. I feel a lot better when I can just lie on the couch with DH spoiling me. Best cure for nausea. :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well, I just found out that the company selling the specific Progesterone shot I'll be on was backed by march of dimes who backed the company to go ahead and file with the FDA for approval. 

As a mother of a deceased preterm infant, they have done NOTHING for our cause except cause headaches politically, therefore we do not support march of dimes and they don't get a dime from us.

Anyways, now the drug that was usually 10-20 a dose is now 1500.00. Yes, your seeing right. Since most women need to be on it from wks 16 to wks 36, the total cost if you don't have insurance will be 30,000.00. Seeing as though this is a product now monopolised by one specific company, no other forms of the drug can be made and only specific pharmacies are allowed to dispense it. SO, what would usually be 20.00 expense at our hospital pharmacy will now be a cost of 40% of the cost of the med. Meaning 500.00 a pop. Keep in mind this means about 21 doses multiplied by 500.00.

I'm a little ticked off because p17 is the most potent of the progesterone shots that will calm the uterus during the trimester I lost my son in. The U.S. and the pharmaceutical company stuck it to the middle class again and those that will be unable to afford the stupid drug to protect mother and child.

So, ((sigh)) I call the insurance company tomorrow with hopes they changed their policy as of this month and will cover the drug. I also have to call the specific pharmaceutical company and not only complain, but find out more information on this stupid decision the FDA and March of Dimes backed.

As if there's not anything else to be concerned about during my pregnancy, now I have to wonder how the heck we're going to come up with the stupid cash to prevent what happened with jackson happening again. What a nightmare and what money hungry jerks. I expect it from the U.S. FDA and the pharmaceutical companies, but I certainly wouldn't expect it from March of Dimes who's supposed to advocate for babies, unborn and preterm. Maybe if they're heads weren't so far up political bums they'd see well enough to do what they're charity origionally was created for! :fire:


----------



## Pippypepper

Hi! I'm due on October 31st. BOO! Halloween baby!
I haven't a clue what color.. Just a little inkling it may be blue, but who knows.
I want to try that gender prediction pee test that is out there. Anyone know how accurate it is?


----------



## Adele2011

Pippypepper said:


> Hi! I'm due on October 31st. BOO! Halloween baby!
> I haven't a clue what color.. Just a little inkling it may be blue, but who knows.
> I want to try that gender prediction pee test that is out there. Anyone know how accurate it is?

Congrats on your little pumpkin :happydance: Be good if he/she's born then, birthday parties would be so cute. I did the prediction test came out pink the feedback was quite good for it but then Gash did a test and it didnt work. I would probs still do one something to do and interesting see if its right


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Mommy's angel, to answer your Q, yes, 2 losses, 10wks and 5wks, in Aug and Oct last year. Hence all the wobbles now!! 

Re the progesterone issues you are haivng, if it's not a dumb question, how did the docs figure out you needed it for 2nd tri? I'm on prog pessaries for first tri. Sounds like a typical pharmaceutical profiteering decision to make it so costly. Especially when it could be made much cheaper. THat kind of thing makes me so angry! 

Love all the name talk. We aren't going to indulge in any until 3rd tri. In a way i'm relieved as DH and i disagree on so many if it's boys names. Not so bad on girls. He teaches, so each time i suggest a name it's "taught a kid who was X, so don't like it!" DOh. 

Hope you all having good days

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Mommy's Angel, I feel you! I could also go on a rant about the insurance companies, cost of health care, etc. Have you checked if your insurance has an out of pocket maximum? If so, they may cover 100% once you've paid the maximum. You've probably already looked into it though.

In our case, we don't know how LO will get health insurance once he/she is born. I have student health insurance and can't put any dependents on it, and DH has individual health insurance after being rejected twice (he's self employed). We're not sure if he could add a child to his policy, but in any case his coverage is horrible! $5000 deductible will go by fast for a child. We have a few ideas to try and make it work, and I'm pretty sure LO will end up with insurance somehow, but it just seems so unfair that we should even have to worry about it. I mean, of all people who should not have to worry about finding insurance, a child is one of them! Argh.

I don't know much about march of dimes, but sorry to hear they haven't been a help. :( That's terrible.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Fairybabe said:


> Hey Mommy's angel, to answer your Q, yes, 2 losses, 10wks and 5wks, in Aug and Oct last year. Hence all the wobbles now!!
> 
> Re the progesterone issues you are haivng, if it's not a dumb question, how did the docs figure out you needed it for 2nd tri? I'm on prog pessaries for first tri. Sounds like a typical pharmaceutical profiteering decision to make it so costly. Especially when it could be made much cheaper. THat kind of thing makes me so angry!
> 
> Love all the name talk. We aren't going to indulge in any until 3rd tri. In a way i'm relieved as DH and i disagree on so many if it's boys names. Not so bad on girls. He teaches, so each time i suggest a name it's "taught a kid who was X, so don't like it!" DOh.
> 
> Hope you all having good days
> 
> Fairy x

Hi There Fairy. There is a difference between progesterone suppositories for first trimester and Potent progesterone in the second trimester. The suppositories you are on are because you have had losses within the first trimester. The progesterone you are on is specifically made to keep the progesterone that you lose when you miscarry in the first trimester.

I on the other hand gave birth to my son preterm at 22wks gestation. I lost my mucus plug, had BV which caused my amniotic sac to bulge. What they're saying is that it's caused by inflammation and thus the painful progesterone shots keep the uterus calm and strengthen it at a time when most likely I would lose my baby.

It may be in conjunction with a cerclaged or tied uterus. We'll see in the upcoming weeks when they actually measure me.

Doug and I spent most of our day trying to figure out who is in our insurance coverage and where. Because the drug is compounded, there are limited pharmacies that actually make it. I actually just got off the phone with a compounding pharmacist who says she doesn't even do the injectables because it is sterile. So we just called another pharmacy an hour away and can't seem to get a hold of them. :wacko:


I hope that answers your question. Progesterone is used for different stages. What you are using isn't at all as strong as I'd need it to keep my pregnancy in the second trimester. However for women who can't seem to keep their pregnancies in the first trimester, the idea is that they don't have enough progesterone to carry them through which is only one reason why some women lose their children so early in the first trimester. It's heartbreaking, but once they find the reason behind it, it's usually a blessing and will keep the pregnancy viable. Which in your case will work throughout your first trimester. I bet this has been a real concern for you and I understand the wobbles now. It's scarey to deal with the first trimester let alone wonder in your mind after two early losses, but if you started progesterone, it's been well known that it helps to get many women through the first trimester.

My specific issue isn't something you'll have to worry about as it seems we have different reasons we lost our children. Your scarey season seems to be the first trimester and mine happens to be second trimester. It'll be a blessed and triumphant day when we pass those milestones and finally hold our little ones dear friend. :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Mommy's Angel, I feel you! I could also go on a rant about the insurance companies, cost of health care, etc. Have you checked if your insurance has an out of pocket maximum? If so, they may cover 100% once you've paid the maximum. You've probably already looked into it though.
> 
> In our case, we don't know how LO will get health insurance once he/she is born. I have student health insurance and can't put any dependents on it, and DH has individual health insurance after being rejected twice (he's self employed). We're not sure if he could add a child to his policy, but in any case his coverage is horrible! $5000 deductible will go by fast for a child. We have a few ideas to try and make it work, and I'm pretty sure LO will end up with insurance somehow, but it just seems so unfair that we should even have to worry about it. I mean, of all people who should not have to worry about finding insurance, a child is one of them! Argh.
> 
> I don't know much about march of dimes, but sorry to hear they haven't been a help. :( That's terrible.

I have a friend and her two older children as well as husband who don't have insurance. They recently signed up for a medical program and she said it saved her and her husband thousands of dollars after their hospital visit. I'll find out what it is and maybe you can look into it. I've heard from her that it's EXCELLENT. Wouldn't hurt to check it out. Let me see what I can find out from her.:thumbup:


----------



## holl1109

Hi ladies hope u are all well...gash my due date is the 6th oct had my scan today but have to be rescanned as the baby has a something hernia where the bowels are outside of the belly but hopefully its just because I'm 10+5 and its just early and they will go back in within the
Next 2 weeks. I'm worrying myself sick already. Xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Holl, that must be very scary for you. Rest assured, even if they don't pop back in on their own, i've seen a couple of cases on telly where a simple op straight after birth can sort it out, so it's treatable. Still, totally NOT what you need to worry about. HEre's hoping it all just resolves itself naturally!! 
Fairy x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Zb,

I heard from my friend. She said this alternative to insurance got her and her family through 2 surgeries and 2 visits to the er as well as a kidney stone issue. She said had it not been for this plan, they would be in debt BIG TIME! Check them out and see if it's something that could work for your situation...

Samaritan Ministries


----------



## zb5

Mommy's Angel said:


> Zb,
> 
> I heard from my friend. She said this alternative to insurance got her and her family through 2 surgeries and 2 visits to the er as well as a kidney stone issue. She said had it not been for this plan, they would be in debt BIG TIME! Check them out and see if it's something that could work for your situation...
> 
> Samaritan Ministries

Wow, that is really interesting! I actually just had my husband call today about his health insurance. It turns out we can add a child to his policy without reapplying. So I am relieved at least we have that one option, even if it isn't the best option. I hate the health insurance companies though, so will look more into the option you mentioned. I like the idea of not getting a huge corporation involved. Thanks!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Zb,
> 
> I heard from my friend. She said this alternative to insurance got her and her family through 2 surgeries and 2 visits to the er as well as a kidney stone issue. She said had it not been for this plan, they would be in debt BIG TIME! Check them out and see if it's something that could work for your situation...
> 
> Samaritan Ministries
> 
> Wow, that is really interesting! I actually just had my husband call today about his health insurance. It turns out we can add a child to his policy without reapplying. So I am relieved at least we have that one option, even if it isn't the best option. I hate the health insurance companies though, so will look more into the option you mentioned. I like the idea of not getting a huge corporation involved. Thanks!Click to expand...


I not only get irritated with Insurance Companies, I get irritated with Gov't putting their hands on it and making it worse (i.e., DMV, the post office is doing worse than FedEx or other companies). Our Gov't just wasn't equipped to handle money:wacko: THEN you have the money hungry pharmaceuticals that want their specific drugs regulated so they can have above 90% profits.

I'm SURE we'll see more and more of this soon. I was talking with my husband and I'm thinking this last scheme with p17 and FDA approval raising the cost SO high for regular people to buy is a way to push those who cannot afford the cost of these regulated drugs in a corner. The corner being if the drug they NEED is unattainable, they will have no choice but to agree to National and Standardized healthcare. 

I'm quite certain that the FDA and Pharmaceutical industry knows exactly what they're trying to accomplish by doing this. It's just my own hunch of course, but the way our Gov't spends money like water, the last thing I'd ever want them to do is tell me how and where I have to spend it to get regulated healthcare. I most certainly don't want someone telling me that I'm unworthy to receive more care because I'm a diabetic who costs more to insure and thus am at the Govt's beckon call to dictate whether or not I get the care I pay for or if I"m left to die.

Anyways, without getting into the politics of it all I've certainly been seeing a whole lot of sneaky stuff happening.


I'm glad your baby can be put on your husbands insurance. At least now you'll have a couple options and can work through the better choice for YOU. :hugs::flower:


----------



## zb5

Even without politics, right now the health insurance companies can decide whether or not you're allowed to get insurance/care. My DH was denied health insurance at first because he has GERD - aka heartburn!! I personally hope things will get better after the new government rules go into effect, but we'll just have to wait and see. I just think there are so many problems with the system right now that SOMETHING has to be done, don't know what the right thing to do is though. :shrug:

On a lighter note, I heard baby's heartbeat again on my doppler today!! I couldn't find it the past few times and was trying not to worry as I know how flaky the dopplers can be. Turns up, yup, they are just flaky, cause today I heard a nice strong beat. :) Now I am just so excited for my scan tomorrow and not nearly as worried!


----------



## zb5

Holl, that is scary! But I've also heard of babies who had that problem who turned out fine. Hope everything gets resolved easily. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yay, WTG z on the baby heartbeat. It's exciting!! I've thought about getting one, but I have a tendency to be anxious, I'm not sure what I'd do if I couldn't hear the HB. So I think though it's limited, I wait every two weeks to hear it in the perinatologists office.

Ah yes, the issue with insurance coverage. My mom pays three times the amount for her insurance than we do and hers STINKS! I'm all for somehow cleaning house and regulating part of that industry. HOW is the other story. It's very similar to the pharmaceutical industry.

I find it interesting though. In our county, before people who actually have insurance get cared for, there are illegal aliens who come here and get insurance cards from the county. They load our hospitals get FREE care while many of us get pushed aside. Thing is, they KNOW every test to take so that they get full coverage. They know the in's and out's. I find it very disturbing that citizens can't get proper healthcare for an affordable cost.

I have my own idea of what I'd do to save costs not just with medical care, but overall in our state, but again, I'll stay away from the politics. I don't think New York Governor would care what MY plan is anyways. :rofl:

But I certainly understand what your saying about the medical industry. I'd like to see a non-partial third party NOT with the gov't OR the medical industry who has the background, knowledge and know all to revamp the system. It's possible, but no matter which way we look at it, it's going to get expensive!


Well, so glad you were able to hear the baby's heartbeat. It's SO exciting when you can hear it. Just makes everything so REAL and miraculous!


Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## zb5

Mommy's Angel said:


> I find it very disturbing that citizens can't get proper healthcare for an affordable cost.

So true!

2 weeks between visits and hearing the heartbeat isn't too bad. I was going to have to wait a month and didn't think I could make it! And that's not even long compared to how long some of the ladies on here have to wait. I'm a worrier too so I totally understand about the doppler. I just had to tell myself, if I don't hear anything, it doesn't mean anything.

Good night ladies! Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow I won't even pretend to try and understand the debate re the US healthcare system. It would be a wonderful leveller all round tho if all healthcare/pharmaceuticals could be made on a Not For Profit basis and all money immediately ploughed into research/improvements, not fat profits for the fatcats. BUt hey, that would be some kind of utopia! With all the changes rushing in so fast in the UK, i've no idea how our system will end up. I feel it will head towards privatisation through the back door, forcing a two tier system of those who can take out health insurance on top of state care, and those who can't. We shall see. But that's just my view. I just know i was really worried to read in the Times that when in labour some women are being denied epidurals purely because if they have one a midwife has to stay with them the whole time adn there just aren't enough midwives to do that. Not good!! 

Anyway, healtcare aside....how is everyone doing today? Anyone else going through a really low emotional phase?? Weepy, blue etc? Gotta be a good sign right? 

Mommy's Angel, had no idea about that kind of progesterone. Seems you are on top of the issue, which is great and will hopefully give you confidence in this pregnancy. 

Gash, any less pukey today? 

Fairy x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Fairybabe said:


> Anyway, healtcare aside....how is everyone doing today? Anyone else going through a really low emotional phase?? Weepy, blue etc? Gotta be a good sign right?
> 
> 
> 
> Fairy x

Funny you mention this. Last night I told Doug I felt depressed. I'm VERY weepy this time around. 

I seem to be on edge because NOTHING about this pregnancy is like my last one. In one instance I'm hoping it's a good thing because my last pregnancy didn't end very well, though my son is a gift and blessing I'll never forget.

This time though, I can't tell what's normal. I'm having lower back cramping that's pretty bad. For the most part I'm seeing the cramping is normal because the uterus is growing. Since my uterus is tipped, it makes sense that my lower back is crampy BUT, it can also be a sign of an incompetant cervix. I'm nauseated around the clock. NOTHING about food is making me hungry. In fact, we spent an hour trying to figure out what to eat for lunch today. I was in tears because I don't want ANY CHICKEN, I can't stand the texture of beef, fish smells, I don't want pasta, no soup, not interested and VERY limited to sandwiches because I can't have alot of sandwich meat. I just fell to tears until I landed on ordering a vegetarian pizza. I only had two slices and I've been sick ever since.:cry:

I'm freaking out about the cerclage time that my perinatologist has decided on between wks 16 and 20 which aren't preventative but would be during an actual problem. It FREAKS me out!

All this and I keep trying to tell myself to RELAX. I'm trying to control EVERYTHING and it's just NOT going to happen. It's just a matter of trusting God and knowing He's got it. 

I hired a Dula and our first visit with her is in two weeks. She said the first thing she wants to talk about is my "triggers" and emotions from what happened with Jackson. She said her goal is to get me to relax a bit more and be able to enjoy this pregnancy. It's a gift from God this meeting because I think I REALLY need to do this. I'm just SO on edge that I think it's becoming evident that I'm not able to enjoy this beautiful gift I've been given with this pregnancy.:cry:

I don't know, like you, I'm very emotional. I feel very inadequate not just about the pregnancy but EVERYTHING in my life. I hope this isn't a precurser to post pardum depression. Hopefully it's just a first trimester issue and will go away in the second trimester. All I know is I want to ENJOY this pregnany without falling prey to fear and anxiety.:winkwink:


----------



## zb5

Mommy's Angel and Fairy - I think it is totally normal for your mood to vary a lot at this point. But, I have a friend who got severe antenatal depression and it was very unpleasant. So if it sticks around too long I'd definitely see the doctor about it. She actually had to take a month or so off work because it got so bad before she started treating it. I hope this isn't the case for you ladies though and it's just normal pregnancy moodiness.

I had never heard of antenatal depression but she said it was quite common but not as well understood as post partum depression. It is one of those things where once I heard about it, I started seeing it everywhere. I think there was a post about it in First Tri also.

Every woman's body responds to hormones so differently. I have definitely had low points where I worried about baby's health. But overall I actually feel kind of... sedated. It's weird. I haven't had many bad feelings, but I feel like also my good feelings are a little damped down too. I haven't had many crazy hormonal outbursts. But hey, there is still time for that!

P.S. My ultrasound today went perfectly. There's a picture in my journal. :D


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh goody Z, I'll be taking a look at the picture. Glad the scan went well.


Well, I've decided to get a second opinion from a perinatologist. Not sure if I mentioned it in here, but with everything that's gone on with my last pregnancy, I think that's one issue that I'm on edge about. Both the perinatologist here who is the only one in 14 counties AND the neonatal hospital here which is supposed to be tops were negligent. When I lost my mucus plug, I was supposed to have an antibiotic suppository and a cerclage, had I been listened to my son would still be here. Then at the hospital, since it was after hours, I was given two options. To go home, because Nicu couldn't intervene so early OR stay there with my legs up hoping the baby would go back down the canal. No drugs were offered within the critical 24 hour period. 

Needless to say we sat before the hospital board of directors. They were just excited we didn't sue however, my husband works for them on an EXCELLENT unit and I didn't want to start anything but only change proceedures.

Anyways, I'm back at the perinatologists office that botched the last pregnancy and while the perinatologist is nice, she's got a "wait and see" approach to cerclaging. I'm not CONFIDENT with her approach at all and REFUSE to go through another second trimester loss.

So Fridays appointment I'm going to tell her I'm not confident with the wait and see approach. I'm also not confident that these Dr.'s are hesitant to perform cerclages and will wait until something actually happens to do them when there's actually more risk than cerclaging with prevention at wks 13 or 14.

So after thinking about it some, I decided to make an appointment with an excellent perinatologists office over two hours away who is affiliated with strong memorial hospital which is an AWESOME reputable hospital. I was pleased with the conversation I had on the phone and felt welcomed instead of as if I was a "chore" to talk with.

My husband is nervous because of the travel. He wants to be sure that we can actually make it to the hospital when it's time. It'll put slightly more stress on him. But I also would LOVE to have my baby there instead of the hospital that was negligent in SO many areas the last time.

I think this whole issue is one reason I'm so on edge and crying all the time. I don't know how much of an advocate to be without being overbaring. I don't want to hurt anyones feelings, but I also don't want another second trimester loss. The scarey part of it all is that I'm terrified of stepping on this perinatologists feet for the second opinion. :wacko:


----------



## Fairybabe

Mommy's Angel, it's too important to worry about stepping on the perinatologist's toes. I can totally understand why you don't have confidence in that particular person and hospital department. You've gotta do what gives you peace of mind. And if that's a 2hr trip and a diff doc, then so be it. I've said from day 1 that i thought i had a progesterone prob, as my charts showed a short luteal phase. Even after the second loss they refused to test me. It's only cos i insisted on being tested for pcos that they happened to test my progesterone, not becuase of the miscarriage link. Lo and behold, it was way too low. It's only cos of that i have the suppositories now. Trust your instincts. If it's to fight and go to a diff hospital, then i'd do it too. 

Hugs

Fairy x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you, you have no idea what your post means. We haven't told family and friends yet and It really has been women who've been there that have been so encouraging during this process. 

I don't know what I would do without BnB and the women here. It's been a sense of encouragment and have given me the opportunity to just vent my thoughts and feelings with others who understand. :hugs:


----------



## zb5

I think you're doing the right thing Mommy's Angel, you have to do what is best for you and baby. And you have to be able to trust your doctor. I'm not too familiar with the details of the cerclage, etc. but it really sounds like you're making the right decision under difficult circumstances. :hugs:


----------



## YoungMummy18

Hiya!!! Can i join please???

I was meant to be a september sweet pea but my scan today showed I am actually joining you lot!!! I'm 11 weeks plus 3 so my new EDD is the 3rd October and I suspect I am carrying pink!!!

xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome Youngmummy! :hi: Congrats on your pregnancy and I'm looking forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Kristin83

Just got home from my appt :D

11w+1

Baby A
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/babyb00111w1.jpg

Baby B
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/babya11w1001.jpg

Baby B was upside down when she first started and then flipped as she was taking pics..at least they cooperated and let her take profile pics..lol


----------



## Mommy's Angel

The twins are ADORABLE!


----------



## mommyof3girls

Kristin83- They are adorable


----------



## Chaos

I had a 9 week scan today, everything looks really good! He (and I say he, cause my DD NEVER gave me sickness like this! lol) has cute little arms and legs. HB @ 178 (I don't post the pics on here because I don't agree with the rule about showing all your information on the scan .. but if you wanna see I can link!)

I get another scan on the 5th April for the Down syndrome screening, then I'll do a private 4D scan at 15 weeks for gender determination cause I'm impatient and can't wait till 18 weeks lol. He also gave me a script for Zofran to battle the nausea! :) :)

Exciting!!


----------



## zb5

Welcome Youngmummy, congrats!

Kristin - the twins are beautiful! They look alike already, lol!

Chaos - congrats, glad the scan went well! What is the rule about posting u/s information? I just deleted my name from the picture for privacy but I didn't know there was a rule...?


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies sorry its been a few days my week has been hectic and its still going :rofl:

Welcome youngmummy18

Awh Kristin the scan pics are amazing

Chaos are you in the us? Just wondering as you are getting a gender scan so early? Glad its all going well would love to see the piccys

zb5 you need to show all your information from your scan you cant just show the picture- I will telll you the story why, last year when I was pregnant with Caleb there was a girl on the forum who spoke to loads of people, she had a really tough time through her pregnancy and her husband was in a car crash, she went into labour at 24 weeks and lost the baby. Loads of the girls had got really close to her and started to try and raise funds to send her flowers and hel0p her out. One of the girls became suspicious and called her work (she did some investigations into it and got the number off the internet) The lady who was meant to be in hospital in early labour answered the phone, the girl confronted her and she hung up. She then called back and was told the girl was off. Turned out it was all lies and the girl was never even pregnant, she had used images of scans off of google images. The mods blocked her IP etc but it was a shocking thing to do and thats why they brought in the rule of sharing information on the scan so that you can steal peoples scan pics and it stops horrible trolls like that.

Hope your all well, Ive not had any ms for a few days now :yipee: I cant believe I have my pre scan in 6 days and my actual scan in 12 days (I will be 13 weeks) and going into second trimester..eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!! xxx


----------



## Chaos

zb5 said:


> Welcome Youngmummy, congrats!
> 
> Kristin - the twins are beautiful! They look alike already, lol!
> 
> Chaos - congrats, glad the scan went well! What is the rule about posting u/s information? I just deleted my name from the picture for privacy but I didn't know there was a rule...?

I can't find the link to the post admin put up regarding to it now, I wonder if they decided to change it back. I think it was because some 'fake' members where using fake US pics at one point in time. I've posted in the help section asking if this is still in effect.


----------



## Chaos

gash02 said:


> Chaos are you in the us? Just wondering as you are getting a gender scan so early? Glad its all going well would love to see the piccys

Ya I moved here 4 years ago from the UK. The OB does the gender scan at 18 weeks, but theres a local 4D place (Who used to be the US tech for my old OB, and told me my DDs sex! She opened her own scan place last year) who does a 4D gender scan at 15 weeks. 15 weeks is quite long enough for my impatient head to wait lol.

Here's a link to my PB of the scan .. I don't think linking the FB album here will work as it's set to "friends only"? 

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Random/031711Edit.jpg


----------



## Chaos

Ahh here we go, https://www.babyandbump.com/announcements-newsletters/246141-please-read-posting-scan-pictures.html

So I see it says you can block your name out, but leave the first letters, however the name of my OB on the scan pretty much tells the world where I am as there is only 1 of the specific place lol .. I understand it all .. I'm just a stickler when it comes to things like that you know? The internet is an unforgiving permanent place to post things like that.


----------



## zb5

Yay gash, glad you haven't had morning sickness recently!

Thanks for explaining the rule. I hadn't even thought about that. I love almost all the BnB ladies that I meet and like to think they are all who they say they are so I guess I didn't even think about it. I've been posting all the information on my scan but blocking out my name - guess I should have left the initials. Chaos, I can see how you might not want to leave the OB name on there. Mine is very vague so I don't mind. Well... I doubt I'll get in trouble over the initials but we'll see. I would imagine the bigger red flag would be asking for money from strangers over the internet...

P.S. Cute baby in there Chaos! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. Had a pretty crappy day at the perinatologists office. I think the second opinion is by the grace of God. I'm looking forward to it at the end of the month. SO frustrating!

I also found out my friend from church was at the hosptial with her teenage son while we were at the appointment. I came back home to find out that he later died at the hospital. What the heck?! It's something I totally didn't expect! :cry:

So it's been quite the emotional day. I DID get some anti nausea meds and for the most part it's working well.


----------



## Chaos

Sorry you're having a crappy day MA :hugs:

So today, I managed to lock my DD in the car with the keys on an 80f day!! Lucky the AC was on, but we had to call the fire brigade to get her out. Of course I nearly gave birth while waiting lol. They giggled at me and told me not to worry and had the door open in 20 seconds. First I try and put toothpaste on my razor yesterday to brush my teeth and today I lock my kid in a car! What next?? Pregnancy brain :dohh:


----------



## mommyof3girls

Chaos said:


> Sorry you're having a crappy day MA :hugs:
> 
> So today, I managed to lock my DD in the car with the keys on an 80f day!! Lucky the AC was on, but we had to call the fire brigade to get her out. Of course I nearly gave birth while waiting lol. They giggled at me and told me not to worry and had the door open in 20 seconds. First I try and put toothpaste on my razor yesterday to brush my teeth and today I lock my kid in a car! What next?? Pregnancy brain :dohh:

I have been having days like that lately.


----------



## zb5

I'm sorry to hear that MommysAngel, my condolences to your friend. :( I hope the anti-nausea medication helps you. I haven't had it too bad, haven't vomited yet but almost did this morning. :( Still, I think I am one of the luckier ones, I know some of you ladies have it so much worse!

My dad was visiting on Wednesday and he kept giving me a hard time, telling me I was repeating myself due to pregnancy brain. I don't really mind having it, but I don't want people to point it out! Toothpaste on the razor - lol!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

And I thought my day was rough Chaos. :lol: :hugs:

I don't think I've had the pregnancy brain yet BUT I am emotional. :lol:

Z, by the way, today I had a sonogram and they dated me at 10wks 5 days. :wacko: I have no clue when I'm due. :rofl:


----------



## zb5

Yay, that would make us the same age! Well my EDD is Oct. 9, so Oct. 13 is not too far off. Baby could just be big and healthy. I think it's reasonable for measurements to be off by a week or less. I was told they don't adjust your due date unless you're off by more than a week. Neither of my scans has been right on yet, but I'm just sticking with the original EDD so I don't confuse myself. :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Yay, that would make us the same age! Well my EDD is Oct. 9, so Oct. 13 is not too far off. Baby could just be big and healthy. I think it's reasonable for measurements to be off by a week or less. I was told they don't adjust your due date unless you're off by more than a week. Neither of my scans has been right on yet, but I'm just sticking with the original EDD so I don't confuse myself. :)

That's exactly why I'm keeping the 13th on there.


----------



## holl1109

Hey...
Gash- glad your morning sickness is getting better, it's not nice feeling rough all the time. 
Can't believe someone did that with a fake picture, there are some strange people about. 

Chaos- 15 weeks for a gender scan how amazing, u don't have long to wait. Ding know how I'm going to wait another 9 weeks. 

Mommyof3girls- lovely pics, I bet u keep looking at them, that's what I'm like with mine. Sleep with it next to the bed. 

I don't think I'll be posting my pics as I don't really want my info being on here for everyone to see, u never know who's looking. 

Hope everyone is well. Can u believe that we are 11/12 weeks already?! Time is whizzing by for me. Xx


----------



## Adele2011

The twin scans are amazing :hugs: Glad you're feeling bit better Gash. I bought a heartbeat monitor arrived yesterday and wow :happydance: and get to see :baby: Tues at my 1st scan woohoo. What a nightmare about locking kid in car sort of thing i would do ha and be careful brushing your teeth :dohh: xx


----------



## mommyof3girls

holl1109 said:


> Hey...
> Gash- glad your morning sickness is getting better, it's not nice feeling rough all the time.
> Can't believe someone did that with a fake picture, there are some strange people about.
> 
> Chaos- 15 weeks for a gender scan how amazing, u don't have long to wait. Ding know how I'm going to wait another 9 weeks.
> 
> Mommyof3girls- lovely pics, I bet u keep looking at them, that's what I'm like with mine. Sleep with it next to the bed.
> 
> I don't think I'll be posting my pics as I don't really want my info being on here for everyone to see, u never know who's looking.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Can u believe that we are 11/12 weeks already?! Time is whizzing by for me. Xx

Thank you. I look at that at least twice a day. I actually fell asleep last night looking at them.


----------



## holl1109

Ah that's so lovely. Can't wait untill my scan next week when hopefully bean looks a bit more baby like. Xx


----------



## mommyof3girls

Good luck at your scan next week. I haven't made my next scan appointment yet but I should have my order for it at my 12 week appointment.


----------



## caleblake

hey everyone :hi:

Hope your all well today. Awh I should have my 12 week scan next Thursday but its just my pre scan appointment as the never had any scan slots available till the 30th which is the following wenesday when I will be 13 weeks. Guess it means there will be less time between that one and my 20 week scan. They had put me back 4 days at my early scan so I hope Im back to my dates at this one.

Awh I so want to start buying baby stuff :rofl: xxx


----------



## holl1109

That happened to me I'm a day ahead of what I made it now. So far I have bought a cream babygrow now in tiny baby as everything was too big for sylvie when she was born. I'm getting so excited now....just praying everything is ok next week. Xx


----------



## enniejennie

Hey ladies just got out of my appt and got to see the little heart beating a mile a minute!! It was amazing! The doctor took two pictures for me but they are not great because normally an ultrasound tech takes the pictures and measurements. So hopefully next time we will get all the measurements!! Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

enniejennie said:


> Hey ladies just got out of my appt and got to see the little heart beating a mile a minute!! It was amazing! The doctor took two pictures for me but they are not great because normally an ultrasound tech takes the pictures and measurements. So hopefully next time we will get all the measurements!! Hope everyone is doing well!!

WTG!:happydance: I know this is such a relief when you can see for yourself that baby is doing just fine. Praise God!!:happydance::thumbup::flower:




AFM, the past two days I haven't had nausea at all. :eyebrow: I'm enjoying it while it lasts.:thumbup: I am STILL quite tired and will go in for a nap shortly. I'm told this gets better in second trimester. I don't really remember from my last pregnancy.


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is well. I've had a bit of an eventful weekend! Had some brown discharge which turned into red spotting. So I went to the Early Pregnancy clinic today and had a scan, and saw my gorgeous little one for the first time :D Perfect heartbeat, and little arms waving around all over the place :D They put me at 9+5, but said it was a bit hard to measure so I have another scan in 3 weeks time :D

So what was a very worrying weekend turned out to be an amazing experience of seeing our baby for the first time :D Everything was absolutely perfect with baby and they couldn't determine a cause for the bleeding, they said it is relatively common and not to worry unless it gets heavy or I have pain.

I've had no more spotting, and I am totally in love with this little one - you just can't explain it can you?!!! :D :D


----------



## caleblake

awh ladies glad all the scans went well, its so exciting not long till some of us are going into 2nd trimester xxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

2wks since I'm considered 11wks 1day. Woohoo!!

Lara, glad everything went alright and SO GLAD you got to see the baby early. :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

Im 12 weeks on wednesday so 1 week and 2 days for me (and todays nearly over) yay xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

gash02 said:


> Im 12 weeks on wednesday so 1 week and 2 days for me (and todays nearly over) yay xxx

:happydance::flower: It's so exciting!!:hugs:


----------



## caleblake

I know, I have my pre scan on thursday wish I didnt have to wait till 13 weeks for my scan. 1st trimester has gone so much quicker this time for me. Although it was 2nd trimester that dragged last time for me so will see how it goes when I get there xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I have two milestones to get through. The first being the first trimester which seems to be doing well and the second is getting past the 22wk milestone. Actually if I can get to 36 weeks I'll be more at ease. :rofl:


----------



## Fairybabe

TIme still dragging here! Soooo desperate to get to next scan at 9wks 5days and b told all is well. Hurry up!!

Glad everyone's scans good so far! 

Fairy x


----------



## caleblake

I actually want to get past 36 weeks as thats when Caleb was born and he still had to go to scbu so would like 38 this time.

I cant wait till your 22 weeks or even 24 I think it will be easier for you when you pass that milestone, although your doing so well now xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Fairy, it'll go by. :hugs:

Gash, thank you so much! Yes I think I'm physically doing well. It's the psychological aspect of it all. I'm "trying" to remember that this is a NEW pregnancy. I'm on edge watching to make sure the Dr.'s are doing what they should. If I can just relax a bit. I think it'll come once I hit that 24 wk mark as you've said. Somehow I MUST get that focus off the negative and start speaking LIFE into this little child of mine. 

My husband is SO excited about it all he's ready to burst. I'm the one that's more reserved.


----------



## Fairybabe

Anyone else get on and off AF type cramps at 8 weeks? somtimes a little strong, othertimes v subtle or not at all. 

Not that i would ever have a panic!!! lol.

Fairy x


----------



## Kristin83

I think I did...but I still get cramps now! They are normal as long as you arent bleeding, growing pains!! Lol :hugs:


----------



## enniejennie

Fairybabe said:


> Anyone else get on and off AF type cramps at 8 weeks? somtimes a little strong, othertimes v subtle or not at all.
> 
> Not that i would ever have a panic!!! lol.
> 
> Fairy x

Fairy, I am getting slight cramps the past couple of days but only when I am trying to sleep on my side. So it is normal, just the body getting ready. :)


----------



## Adele2011

:happydance: woo hoo had 1st scan today and little sproggle is fine it was fast asleep curled up in a ball wonder who takes after for that :blush: so the lady woke it up and it got a shock and did a crazy dance as if what are doing to me hehe. Glad everyone is ok. hows the symptons?


----------



## caleblake

Fairy yeah I get cramps a lot I think its just your uterus expanding

Adele yay for the scan did you get some piccys? xxx


----------



## katerdid

Hello ladies! Can I be added to the list? I'm due Oct 19th (according to LMP) and I'm guessing :pink: and a whopping 9-10lbs.


----------



## caleblake

hey welcome katierdid, is this your first? xxx


----------



## caleblake

ps need your edd to add you to the list xxx


----------



## katerdid

Yep this is my first! It's very exciting. My EDD is Oct 19th


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well? I've had a total rollercoaster the last couple of days. After seeing our little baby waving around on the scan on Monday, I had a heavy bleed last night with a couple of clots :( Needless to say I was a wreck! DH was great and calmed me down etc, but I was so sure I was losing my little one.

We went straight to the Early Pregnancy Clinic this morning and had a scan, and there was baby - completely oblivious and wriggling around with a lovely little heartbeat :D I don't think I've ever felt so relieved!!! :D

So they did a few more checks to find the cause of the bleed and found I have an Ectropian Cervix. This means that some of the cells that are supposed to grow on the inside of my cervix are growing on the outside, meaning it leaves a raw area that is easily irritated and prone to bleeding. I did have this when I was in my late teens, but it settled itself - now it seems pregnancy has exacerbated it. 

It is apparently totally harmless and poses no risk to baby, but means I will probably be prone to bleeds. Which is a pain, but at least I know that it is nothing to worry about anyway!!

Phew!! :D

They also got a more accurate measurement and put me at 10+3, so my EDD is now 17th of October. Although I still have my officail datinf scan in a couple of weeks :D


----------



## caleblake

Lara sorry you got such a fright glad that baby is ok and you got to see him/her twice.

That sucks about your cervix but at least they found the cause so you dont worry too much if it happens again xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh my goodness Lara. :hugs: SO GLAD everything is alright with baby. I've never heard of that issue. I'm glad it's okay though with the baby. I can't imagine the fear I'd have felt if that happened. Praise God for good news!! :happydance:


----------



## LaraJJ

Thanks ladies, I'm so relieved that all is ok! I can deal with a dudd cervix, lol :)


----------



## Lys

I'm late joining this thread but Im due Oct 2nd!! :happydance:

This is my first and Im really hoping for a boy! I am amazed at all of us being due in Oct and it is so exciting to have people to share this process with!!


----------



## MarieOct2011

Estimated Due Date October 16! and no idea on the gender. Everyone in my family has had girls in the past few years so we'll see. 

So far I'm just very bloated. I'm overweight to begin with and chest is super big and feels like its as big as it can handle.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lys, welcome and congrats!! I too am hoping for a boy secretly but we wouldn't mind a little girl either. I think I'd like to change it up a bit because my side mostly had girls and my husbands is starting to have a mess of girls too. :winkwink:

Marie, congrats. I too am overweight to begin with. I was at my lowest with my first pregnancy but then when we started fertility treatment between the injectable hormones and the insulin pump dumping loads of insulin which turns excess into fat has caused me to be the highest I've EVER been. I keep telling myself the bloating, etc. is okay for now but I'm already coming up with a workout plan after the baby. I sure do pray that breastfeeding helps to get the metabolism going as many of the women say!!

I look forward to sharing the baby stories with you all. Many blessings to you!!


----------



## NewB

october 28th blue's my guess


----------



## Lys

Hi Mommy's Angel! Yes, we are not so secretly wanting a boy but really just want a healthy baby so would be happy with a boy or girl!! What's funny is that even though I want a boy I feel like I am going to have a girl. Is that weird?! How have you been feeling so far?! There is so many of us due in Oct, I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lys said:


> Hi Mommy's Angel! Yes, we are not so secretly wanting a boy but really just want a healthy baby so would be happy with a boy or girl!! What's funny is that even though I want a boy I feel like I am going to have a girl. Is that weird?! How have you been feeling so far?! There is so many of us due in Oct, I LOVE IT!!

No, I feel the same which is why I guessed a girl. :winkwink: :lol: We'll see. I'd love another boy. Sadly our first was preterm and passed away but we're looking forward to this one!:happydance:

I've been dealing with extreme nausea and am tired all the time. :rofl: Praise God though! :thumbup: I don't mind feeling like this for baby!!:baby::happydance:


----------



## Lys

Mommy's Angel said:


> Lys said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mommy's Angel! Yes, we are not so secretly wanting a boy but really just want a healthy baby so would be happy with a boy or girl!! What's funny is that even though I want a boy I feel like I am going to have a girl. Is that weird?! How have you been feeling so far?! There is so many of us due in Oct, I LOVE IT!!
> 
> No, I feel the same which is why I guessed a girl. :winkwink: :lol: We'll see. I'd love another boy. Sadly our first was preterm and passed away but we're looking forward to this one!:happydance:
> 
> I've been dealing with extreme nausea and am tired all the time. :rofl: Praise God though! :thumbup: I don't mind feeling like this for baby!!:baby::happydance:Click to expand...

I think that is a great perspective to have... I am unexpectedly pregnant from a very small gap of switching from one BC method to another and sometimes I forget how lucky I am to be pregnant and that all is going well so far!! I hope you start feeling better soon!! I am due Oct, 2 and have been feeling so much better for about the last 2 - 3 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## zb5

We are also hoping a little for a boy, if only because DH and I both grew up always wishing we had older brothers! They say you put all your hopes and dreams into your kids, so here we go already. :winkwink: But the longer I've been pregnant the more I've thought I really don't care. Which is good, I want to be excited either way when we find out!


----------



## pixie p

Lys said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lys said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mommy's Angel! Yes, we are not so secretly wanting a boy but really just want a healthy baby so would be happy with a boy or girl!! What's funny is that even though I want a boy I feel like I am going to have a girl. Is that weird?! How have you been feeling so far?! There is so many of us due in Oct, I LOVE IT!!
> 
> No, I feel the same which is why I guessed a girl. :winkwink: :lol: We'll see. I'd love another boy. Sadly our first was preterm and passed away but we're looking forward to this one!:happydance:
> 
> I've been dealing with extreme nausea and am tired all the time. :rofl: Praise God though! :thumbup: I don't mind feeling like this for baby!!:baby::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is a great perspective to have... I am unexpectedly pregnant from a very small gap of switching from one BC method to another and sometimes I forget how lucky I am to be pregnant and that all is going well so far!! I hope you start feeling better soon!! I am due Oct, 2 and have been feeling so much better for about the last 2 - 3 weeks! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hello! We have the same due date! I am the opposite to you, Slightly hoping for a girl but have a feeling it will be a boy! A healthy baby is the main thing tho and as we are not finding out the sex we have a long wait to see!

Am wondering why your ticker is a week ahead of me tho? Im jealous... i hope mine is wrong! :haha:


----------



## Adele2011

Yeah i've got a pic of sproggle but cant find my camera but as soon as i do will put it on here :thumbup:
Marie- I am biggest i've ever been. Start of year same as most i started losing weight,heating healthier and working out then found out about :baby: i'm tried and failed to find any maternity trousers/jeans etc which is annoying


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Adele2011 said:


> Yeah i've got a pic of sproggle but cant find my camera but as soon as i do will put it on here :thumbup:
> Marie- I am biggest i've ever been. Start of year same as most i started losing weight,heating healthier and working out then found out about :baby: i'm tried and failed to find any maternity trousers/jeans etc which is annoying

Oh my goodness I'm SO with ya on this one. I'm wearing my stretchy pants because my favorite maternity pants are feeling tight. I bought some new maternity pants and I'm SO disappointed with the pantyhose type waist. The material is lightweight and so with the regular weight of jeans material or Kahki's the waist falls down. What a waist of moeny on them. It seems they are the new waist now for maternity pants. :wacko: Now I have to figure out what will fit me and look nice. I swear they think fat people don't have taste. They make UGLY clothes yet WE pay more for material!! Another issue that ticks me off is either we're put on a different floor from the regular ladies sizes, thrown in the back of the store OR they don't carry plus sizes in the store and only online. Who would buy clothes ONLINE without knowing how they'll fit first?!


----------



## Adele2011

What i dont understand is the uk average is a size 16 i'm a size 18 i went to mothercare and they didnt have maternity in more than an 18 which were tiny. I don't even have a bump at the moment bellys just a bit bigger so its either jogging bottoms or none haha. I agree the only place i've found is online. Maybe they think we dont have sex hehe but then :baby: we know thats not true!


----------



## zb5

I think I will be buying some maternity pants this weekend. I've been wearing sweatpants around the house, and regular jeans if I go out, but I haven't been buttoning the top button. :blush: I think I should just go for it and get the maternity pants already! I have no idea how to pick maternity pants though and have the same worry about heavy jeans material falling down. I guess I will just have to try a bunch on and see how it goes.

At least we all will be huge in the summer and we can wear stretchy shorts or sundresses later on. That's what I'm looking forward to!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> I think I will be buying some maternity pants this weekend. I've been wearing sweatpants around the house, and regular jeans if I go out, but I haven't been buttoning the top button. :blush: I think I should just go for it and get the maternity pants already! I have no idea how to pick maternity pants though and have the same worry about heavy jeans material falling down. I guess I will just have to try a bunch on and see how it goes.
> 
> At least we all will be huge in the summer and we can wear stretchy shorts or sundresses later on. That's what I'm looking forward to!

:thumbup: You may like the nylon tops, you never know:shrug: They just don't hold for some reason for me. I miss the cotton bands at the top which hold a bit more snuggly. I just can't seem to find them other than at second hand maternity shops.

By the way, your avatar of the kitty makes me smile everytime I see it. We have two dogs and I just LOVE my animals. Sadly we have neighbors who have outside cats they don't take care of. They've gone to have litter after litter after litter. They're farrel cats now. I keep trying to catch a couple of them and they want NOTHING to do with this dog owner. Boy would I love to have them all in my home. :rofl: Don't think our Jack Russell Terror erm Terrier would have it though.:winkwink:


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies :hi:

Just on for a quick update as having a busy weekend. Will catch up tomorrow as Calebs away for the day. Hope all mummys and bumps are well.

Anyone else doing bump pics? xxx


----------



## Lys

pixie p said:


> Lys said:
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Hello! We have the same due date! I am the opposite to you, Slightly hoping for a girl but have a feeling it will be a boy! A healthy baby is the main thing tho and as we are not finding out the sex we have a long wait to see!
> 
> Am wondering why your ticker is a week ahead of me tho? Im jealous... i hope mine is wrong! :haha:Click to expand...

Hi Pixie P!
So, When I went to the Dr. on Feb 28, the Dr estimated I was around 9.5 weeks to 10.5 weeks along because she couldn't get a good angle and said the baby was curled funny. So, that is why my ticker is a week ahead of yours! :winkwink:
I have a check in on Mon. and I am going to try to schedule a 3D scan around 16 weeks to try and find out the sex with the OH because the OH can't come to my 20 week appt.

I haven't looked at maternity clothes yet I am not looking forward to it or getting on the scale at my Dr. appt on Mon!!

Gash: I'm down to do bump pics... mine is not really a bump pic though!! :haha:


----------



## MarieOct2011

I bit the bullet and bought new pants this week, one size bigger than my normal 16's but not maternity pants yet. I have zero experience in that department and am hoping to get away with "regular" clothes for as long as possible. Although, we'll see how long that'll be LOL.

Ugh, my bloating is a constant. I am never not bloated. I am also **TMI** very gassy. It's terrible *shakes head*. I'm trying to not gain too much weight but it's tough. Weighing myself every few days. I feel hungry all the time though!


----------



## zb5

Mommy's Angel said:


> zb5 said:
> 
> 
> I think I will be buying some maternity pants this weekend. I've been wearing sweatpants around the house, and regular jeans if I go out, but I haven't been buttoning the top button. :blush: I think I should just go for it and get the maternity pants already! I have no idea how to pick maternity pants though and have the same worry about heavy jeans material falling down. I guess I will just have to try a bunch on and see how it goes.
> 
> At least we all will be huge in the summer and we can wear stretchy shorts or sundresses later on. That's what I'm looking forward to!
> 
> :thumbup: You may like the nylon tops, you never know:shrug: They just don't hold for some reason for me. I miss the cotton bands at the top which hold a bit more snuggly. I just can't seem to find them other than at second hand maternity shops.
> 
> By the way, your avatar of the kitty makes me smile everytime I see it. We have two dogs and I just LOVE my animals. Sadly we have neighbors who have outside cats they don't take care of. They've gone to have litter after litter after litter. They're farrel cats now. I keep trying to catch a couple of them and they want NOTHING to do with this dog owner. Boy would I love to have them all in my home. :rofl: Don't think our Jack Russell Terror erm Terrier would have it though.:winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks! I was inspired to change my avatar to my kitty after seeing another girl's with her cute kitty. We have three, but this one is the most photogenic :haha:. That's sad about your neighbors cats, they should have them fixed.

BTW, my attempt to shop for maternity pants was a failure, I went to the nearby Old Navy where it turned out they recently got rid of the maternity section, and then Target which only had one style of maternity pants, everything else was shorts/capris because spring is coming up. Very frustrating... Tomorrow we may try going farther away to the big Old Navy, or I will just order some online and return them if they don't fit.

Gash, I have done 2 bump pics so far but you can't see any progress. :blush: They're in my journal. I really feel like I am growing but you can't see it in the pictures. Although I tried to avoid taking pictures on my gassy/bloated days, if I had I would look months farther along!


----------



## caleblake

morning ladies, will get a bump piccy on later. See most of you are in America as we have some really good maternity shops/sections over here. I still have all my stuff from Caleb apart from my dungarees. I bought them because I always wanted dungarees when I was pregnant-useless as I need to pee so often and you cant just pull your trousers down :haha: never again!!

Welcome to all the new ladies and bumps, I have added you all to the list xxx


----------



## DMG83

:hi: can i join? 28th for baby #1. We were convinced :blue: then went for 8 week scan and now thinking :pink: so i'm going with guessing :pink: right now.. :haha:


----------



## caleblake

Hey Nai welcome over :hi: Will add you to the list now :friends:

Im pretty sure I will know after my scan on wednesday what my bump colour is. I had said pink but Im swaying more to blue now. :headspin:

How are things going? xxx


----------



## DMG83

Thanks hun :hugs: our guess was based purely on seeing little bean for the first time, and hearing the heartbeat and we both came out going "huh that's weird, now i feel like it's a girl" :haha:

everything's going fine here, getting a little bit more energy recently and desperately trying to stop the weight creeping on already!! :dohh: but really starting to enjoy the pregnancy now which is brill! :cloud9:

how about you? you're so lucky to be at your 12 week scan already!! strange how you wish the weeks away when you're pregnant isn't it lol how are things going with you? xxx


----------



## caleblake

hey hunny, yeah its going really fast, with my DS as soon as I came out my 12 week scan I knew he was a boy there was no doubt, think its a mothers instinct.

All my ms and tirdness have gone now :yipee: starting to feel pretty normal again although was tought the first couple of months.

Number 1 is amazing as its all such a new experience. Are you going to find out the gender or are you keeping it a surprise? xxx


----------



## LittleStars

Hey girls! Mind if I join in? 

EDD is October 20th, twins and I'm guessing right now it'll be :blue: and :pink:

I was totally wrong with DD though... at least this one I should get one right right? lol

No bump to show yet.. just fat, bloat and rolls! :dohh:


----------



## MissK

Hi Ladies

Is ok for me to join i have an EDD of 14th October, got my dating scan this wednesday im so excited this is my first, im guessing a boy 

Xx


----------



## DMG83

gash02 said:


> hey hunny, yeah its going really fast, with my DS as soon as I came out my 12 week scan I knew he was a boy there was no doubt, think its a mothers instinct.
> 
> All my ms and tirdness have gone now :yipee: starting to feel pretty normal again although was tought the first couple of months.
> 
> Number 1 is amazing as its all such a new experience. Are you going to find out the gender or are you keeping it a surprise? xxx

we're going to find out the gender so we can plan everything a little bit better. I'll be really shocked now if it's not a girl though lol I've always wanted a girl but didn't think it was worth wishing for because I just automatically think I'd never have a princess (I don't know why! lol) but now i'm convinced it's a little girly 

The baby girls in my family cause my sisters to get *really* fat though so I'm in for an attractive pregnancy if I am carrying a girl.... :rofl: 

what will the age difference be with your little ones? do you have a preference this time around?! xxx


----------



## caleblake

hello to all the lovely new ladies and bumps :hi: welcome to october 

Ah little stars congrats there is acouple of twin mummys on here

Hey missk your first is so exciting

Nai Caleb will be around 16 months when the baby come so hard work but I wanted them close in age as I only want 2 so would like them to be friends. I would love a girl however I would also love another boy because of the closeness in age it would be lovely for Caleb to have a brother so Im happy whatever Im blessed with.
We are not going to find out though so have a while to wait xxx


----------



## DMG83

I think it's lovely having them close together :thumbup:


----------



## caleblake

yeah Im glad we never waited as it will be lovely for them to be so close cant wait for them to be able to play together, makes my heart fuzzy thinking about it xxx


----------



## DMG83

It should :cloud9: there was 3 years between me and my brother but because my sis in between us (18 month gap each) had learning difficulties etc. my mum babied her and I grew up much quicker and became best friends with my brother. We've got an incredible bond :hugs: I hope you have that your family too xxx


----------



## caleblake

thanks hunni, I have 2 sister all with less than 2 years between each of us Im the middle and it was so nice to always have someone to play with. Now we are older its also great as we all live really close and have the same circle of friends etc, we still spend loads of time together xxx


----------



## LittleStars

I tried really hard to have my DD and #2 closer together for the same reason.. too bad my body didn't agree with me. I have cheerished my time though with my daughter and am glad for her that she is in school now and will have her 'own thing' going on (friends, school, afterschool activities) while I'm busy with the new babies. My brother is 4 years older and my sister is 5 years younger so I'm not too worried about long term bonding and friendship but I do sometimes wonder if my daughter will feel excluded from the twins bond when she is younger.


----------



## Lys

Gash! Thanks for updating your list!! :happydance:

A girl friend told me about this place in San Diego, called the ultrasound experience that she went to and LOVED! So, I am going to go there around 16 weeks to find out the sex of our little one!! The OH cant make it to my 20 week appt and we want to find out together.. SO EXCITED!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:hi: to all the new ladies! So nice to see more October babies.

I was totally against finding out and now I want to get out of saying "The Baby" and just find out so I can call the baby by name. A bit more bonding in my opinion. I won't however tell the family until the baby is actually here just for the excitement.

Yesterday my mom called. I think she knows something's up. I can't BELIEVE that it's less than a week till we make the family announcement. My husbands brothers are coming in from MN and PA with their kids and my husbands parents are coming in from another county as well as my parents. My mom said dad wasn't sure he was coming and I told her he HAD to come it was manditory. :rofl: Then she said, "well maybe you can take me shopping while we're there". I said, we'll see. Poor thing, there's NO way with over 20 ppl at our party. :rofl: Then she asked if Dougs parents would be there. I couldn't lie so I told her they would. What she DOESN'T know is that the rest of the crew are coming in. Add with that the new resident is moving in next door and you have one CROWDED place this Sat.

I can't WAIT for the charades game to start. Hopefully the fathers will cooperate. All baby themed. I figured the fathers would have a harder time playing charades and it would make the game a bit longer. :thumbup:

As far as nausea, it's less than it was. The food aversions are still there and I almost fell asleep in the middle of church from the overtiredness but I can handle that. I DID wake up feeling like I'd been hit by a truck. My gums and the roof of my mouth along with my sinuses are KILLING me. The gums and roof of my mouth feel very sore and raw. I'm guess it's because of the excess blood. :shrug: My gums look nice and pink. I take good care of my teeth, though I DO need my wisdom teeth out sometime after we deliver baby.

In any case, welcome to all you new ladies. Have a good night!


----------



## zb5

Ladies, I think it is so nice to have them close together! My sister and I were 3+ years apart, 4 years apart in school, and she seemed sooo much younger than me, we weren't always that close growing up. I'd love to have mine closer than that. But, I don't know if I could personally handle them too close together as I'll be going back to work, and also don't know if my body will cooperate. Anyway, I'm sure it will work out fine however far apart they are, it's so hard to predict these things anyway. Besides, my sister and I are much closer now that we're older so in the end it didn't matter too much. :)

Mommy's Angel, I had forgotten that you hadn't told family yet! That will be so exciting. Sounds like a crazy party you have planned. :winkwink:

Is it just me or do we have a lot of twins in October?? Very exciting. :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Ladies, I think it is so nice to have them close together! My sister and I were 3+ years apart, 4 years apart in school, and she seemed sooo much younger than me, we weren't always that close growing up. I'd love to have mine closer than that. But, I don't know if I could personally handle them too close together as I'll be going back to work, and also don't know if my body will cooperate. Anyway, I'm sure it will work out fine however far apart they are, it's so hard to predict these things anyway. Besides, my sister and I are much closer now that we're older so in the end it didn't matter too much. :)
> 
> Mommy's Angel, I had forgotten that you hadn't told family yet! That will be so exciting. Sounds like a crazy party you have planned. :winkwink:
> 
> Is it just me or do we have a lot of twins in October?? Very exciting. :)

It's been REALLY hard to dodge people. Another issue I had is my maternity clothes from LAST pregnancy are already starting to be too small. What the heck?! I seem to be REALLY BLOATED this pregnancy.:wacko: I feel HUGE!!! Of course it doesn't help that I'm overweight to begin with but this is just awful with the bloating. I just feel so HUGE!:cry: So today I pulled on my pants and put the best shirt on a could that would hide the fact that I'm pregnant. It's not hard because I'm heavy, but it's SO frustrated to have this extra weight and people not know the difference between me being pregnant and the fat me. :cry: I think I'm a bit overemotional:wacko: :rofl: This is for a great reason I'm bloated but I must say I can't wait to start working out again. I'm going to bust my bum once the baby is here. I sure hope that breastfeeding really is a gift that helps my metabolism.:thumbup:


----------



## Zenobia

Hiya i just stumbled across this thread :) im due 13th October and i think my bump is going to be Blue, but I want pink lol.. ne ways Hiya all hope ya's dont mind me joining in.


----------



## caleblake

Littlestars Im sure your DD will love being a big sister and the twins will adore her.

Lys and mommyangel I found out the gender of DS at a 16 week private scan and I loved knowing he was a boy and calling him by his name. Im not finding out this time and I think its going to be so hard and I actually dont think I will bond as much until pip arrives, but I really want the surprise this time.

Zb5 there are a lot of twin mummys in october, I cant wait to see all the bump colours.

Welcome to October Zenobia I will update you on the list. Its a nice thread with some lovely ladies xxx


----------



## BabyDeacon

19th october.... dont really mind what i have not sure wether im going to kee it a suprise.


----------



## LittleStars

Mommy'sAngel - I'm larger myself. I was fitting barely a medium/large sirts, size 14 pants before I started fertility treatment but next thing you know with the meds and having to go off of my strict low carb diet and giving in to cravings I'm not fitting any pants or shirts. I even went to the store to buy fat pants and 18's don't fit on the regular side and I was so sad I refused to try them on in the plus sized section. Then I bought a tshirt in the plus sized section a week later.. bought a 2X thinking it would be HUGE.. Nope! It's already tightish on my belly. What the hey??? I was really obese last pregnancy though and I have a few tricks for the "I wonder if people think I'm pregnant or just really really fat" A tight undershirt, or tank top underneath your shirt or sweater smooths the rolls/bumps that are camoflaguing the real bump and helps make things look 'right'. Also once you buy maternity clothing I bought a lot of tops that were obviously maternity styled. I was size 24 easily to start with. Either way I can't wait until my next scan so I feel more secure in buying some maternity clothing so I can get out of my yoga pants!


----------



## LucyintheSky

October 4

I don't really have a guess! I did have a dream that it was a boy though, so I'll go with that.


----------



## caleblake

welcome new ladies and bumps I will update just now xxx


----------



## MrsK

Just stumbled across this thread, too! I'm due October 11th... DH is certain that it's a girl, while I'm not so sure-- but really hoping it is!

I read that some of you found out the gender at 16 weeks-- so it's possible then? I can't wait to find out-- but I think all the 3D places in town require 18 weeks and up for gender ultrasounds.


----------



## DMG83

Mommysangel - I am really really close to my brother because the gap was forced closer, but I am the youngest of 8 - and I am really close with my brothers/sisters - in fact i'd say the person i'm closest to next out of my siblings is my brother who is SEVENTEEN years older than me!! :haha: age makes little difference - it's personalities! I was just super lucky that I get on really well with my brother and then we were similar ages too. The bond will be there no matter what.. of course a little sibling rivalry is inevitable... gooooooooood luck with that one!! :dohh:


----------



## caleblake

mrsk we have a place here called babybond Im sure there are similar places near you.

Welcome to october I will add you to the list xxx


----------



## yourstruly10

Wow clearly I have been missing out. I had no idea this was here! So happy i found it. My name is Sarah I am due October 14th With baby #2. DD is 6 months old. I really dont have a feeling either way as to what im having but for now i will guess.... Boy. Only because we have a girl and hubby desperately wants a boy lol. So far I have had no symptoms other then my bump popping out in the last few days. Its my avatar. Feeling good. Started feeling squirmies in my belly. never had the bubble feeling with my daughter just kicks at 16 weeks. Loving my doppler. I listen to baby's heart beat for a few mins before bed most nights. I like to chat lots so I think this is great if no one minds me joining you all. I live in Canada. I am 21, 22 in April and married for just over a year now.

Do we share scna pics and bump pics here too? I have my gender and anomalies scan in 7-8 weeks. I get to book it at my appointment on Thursday.

Hows everyone doing today?


----------



## caleblake

hey sarah welcome to october :hi: It is hard to find this thread was in 1st trimester but they moved it so glad you found us ok.

Yeah this is where you can share everything, looking forward to seeing your pics xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow! Lots of new ladies on here! That's great!

5 days til my scan! Yay!

Hope all the grotty symptoms are going for everyone! Am finally feeling less tired. What"s the earliest everyone else's symptoms went?

Fairy x


----------



## yourstruly10

I was 12 weeks with my first when my symptoms went away and so far with this one I haven't had any. Hmmm. Glad to hear your feeling less tired fairy.


----------



## mommyof3girls

I just want to let you girls know that I lost one of the babies. But the other is doing well.


----------



## Fairybabe

Mommyof3girls, so sorry for your loss. Must be a strange time grieving for one but relieved about the other. Thinking of you and sending hugs.
Fairy x


----------



## mommyof3girls

Fairybabe said:


> Mommyof3girls, so sorry for your loss. Must be a strange time grieving for one but relieved about the other. Thinking of you and sending hugs.
> Fairy x

Its an emotional mess, that is the easiest way to explain it. I'm beyond thankful for the healthy baby but yet I'm so sad because we lost one.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Mommyof3girls. I'm so sorry :hugs: I'd imagine it's quite emotional. Praying for peace as you grieve and strength as well as joy in the midst of sorrow with the one you have right now. I'm so sorry you have to go through this.


:hi: everyone. So glad to have so many newbies on here. 

Tomorrow is the appointment with the Dula and Wed. is our second opinion. I'm slightly on edge but trying to relax.

We went to babiesRus today and I find I'm getting a bit more excited. FINALLY found a reasonably priced rug that fits the room so we're preparing the babies room for the rug. I found a crib we like and will buy that in the next couple of months. I'm trying to be REALLY careful because of losing my son at 22wks. I'm pretty nervous but am stepping out in faith and confidence in the Lord. This is all so emotional for me right now. Usually the first trimester is scarey for everyone. For me the scarey part will start next weekend and the next 10 wks thereafter. :cry: I MUST keep positive though. :thumbup:

Looking forward to hearing everyones blessed experiences in the upcoming weeks. Congrats ladies!!


----------



## enniejennie

Mommyof3girls so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you. So glad the other baby is doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Sorry to hear that mommyof3girls. Big hugs. :hugs: So glad the other twin is okay though.

Welcome to all the new ladies! :flower:

Fairy, my symptoms have been coming and going at random, it's hard to say. My nausea was gone at 8 weeks but then came back, now my constipation is gone now but I still have the nausea. The tiredness was gone for 9-10 weeks but now it's back. It's like a merry go round of symptoms. Don't worry, there's still time for your symptoms to come back! :haha: Sorry...


----------



## Zenobia

mommyof3girls Im so sorry to hear ur news:hugs::hugs:.

I have my first scan tomorrow, getting a little excited now.... I wanna know whats in there making me so ill/tired/emotional/huge!!!!


----------



## yourstruly10

Im so jealous of you all getting 12 week ultrasounds. The only way i would get one is if i was getting the down scan and bloods but i chose not to. So now i have to wait until my 20 week gender and anomalies ultrasounds between 18-20 weeks. So 7-8 more weeks for me. I did see baby at 8 weeks for dating but they only did an external so we only saw a blob


----------



## Fairybabe

Yours truly I got an early scan cos of my previous losses. The one on saturday we are paying for privately as the nhs won't pay for reassurance scans. We will have the 12wk scan tho, as that's the offixial dating scan for us. Any chance you cld pay for one sOoner than 20wks? My patience wld never last that long! Or cld you use a doppler to listen in to bubs?
Fairy x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*mummyof3girls - so sorry to hear about your loss, glad your other little baby is doing well 
big hugs to you. 

Ive not posted on this thread for ages but i hope everyone is well, I am suffering daily from nausea still .... the feeling when i stand up or move fast etc is soooo horrible, but its strange because 1 sip of water and it goes instantly! ....wierd i never had this with my little boy. Also my boobs are still really heavy & painful 

bonus tho..... scan 1 week on friday  (8th april) *


----------



## yourstruly10

Fairybabe said:


> Yours truly I got an early scan cos of my previous losses. The one on saturday we are paying for privately as the nhs won't pay for reassurance scans. We will have the 12wk scan tho, as that's the offixial dating scan for us. Any chance you cld pay for one sOoner than 20wks? My patience wld never last that long! Or cld you use a doppler to listen in to bubs?
> Fairy x

Thanks yeah i use my doppler every night. I love listening. Im going to be paying for a private 3d ultrasound around 25-30 weeks so we dont want to pay for an earlier one too. Just gotta be patient lol. with my daughter i didnt have a doppler or a scan until 20 weeks. that was hard lol.


----------



## DMG83

mummyof3girls so sorry for your loss :hugs: but so pleased that one baby is holding on strong there for you :hugs:

I had my first m/w appointment today - lots of form filling. She was lovely though and explained everything to me which noone else has done, and i've been left a bit bewildered since this is my first and we haven't told anyone yet so haven't had the support of family to explain what happens!! :dohh:

so just waiting on my dating scan in a couple of weeks :thumbup: so excited. Still need to decide whether to have the DS tests, tbh we wouldn't do anything either way so don't really see the point :shrug: but hmmm.. still a decision to be made!

Fairy - my physical sickness stopped about a week ago and is now just a constant nausea which is really not too bad :haha: amazing what classes as not bad when you've had your head down the toilet for weeks! hehe. And my bbs are beyond sore. Other than that, this week i've been feeling great! :thumbup:

Really glad i found this thread (well, got pointed to it - thanks Gash! :haha:) and loving seeing the december bumps joining threads and seeing people trying for january babies! Makes me feel even further along!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Fairybabe

Gosh Nai! Yes, those getting bfps just now will be december babies i guess! You are right, that makes us feel more advanced!!
YEs, all the symptom stuff and what to expect can be confusing. I've got the book "what to expect when you're expecting" and that's helpful. Also you gals on here! The thing i've noticed most is that everyone does it differently! Some have loads of extreme symptoms, some have zero otehr than a positive pee stick, and then there's anything in between. Glad your midwife appt was helpful.

Yourstruly, i would go insane if i had to get to 20wks without a scan!!!! I'm going fairly loopy as it is! 

Hurry up Saturday and the scan!

Fairy x


----------



## Kristin83

Mommyof3girls, im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

yourstruly10 said:


> Im so jealous of you all getting 12 week ultrasounds. The only way i would get one is if i was getting the down scan and bloods but i chose not to. So now i have to wait until my 20 week gender and anomalies ultrasounds between 18-20 weeks. So 7-8 more weeks for me. I did see baby at 8 weeks for dating but they only did an external so we only saw a blob

I opted out of those tests too.:winkwink: I keep feeling as though we're out of the norm as many women are getting the testing. On one of the threads I felt like the odd man out as I was THE ONLY one who opted OUT of the testing. I'm glad I opt out though. It saves me from more worry.

Looking forward to when you finally see your sweet little one.

I'm high risk so I still get scans around every two weeks or so. It's a sweet gift.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. I had a meeting with my Dula and it went REALLY well! I'm starting to feel as though I can breathe. I put more in my journal but wanted to share that It went well and I'm confident to have someone advocating for better care for us while helping us with labor and delivery.

second opinion is tomorrow. I called all the offices to see if they all faxed. The hospital records keeper was RUDE!!! I threatened that if my records weren't in the office by my visit that I'd be calling the CEO AGAIN!! She said she'd send them. I'll call tomorrow morning to be sure. I'm not someone to mess with when your hospital was negligent with my son who died. You can BET I'll be one big b*#ch if I have to walk in the hospital myself to get the records for my second opinion that's a two hour drive away who NEEDS those hospital records to make their opinion.

I called the new perinatologist today to be sure they received all the others and they were SO gracious!! Oh how I pray that this office will take the preventative approach. If there be any prayer warriers in this bunch, we could REALLY used divine intervention through prayer. :thumbup This is a REALLY critical appointment.


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies :hi:

Mommyof3girls Im so so sorry for your loss :hugs: we are here if you need us.

Well its less than 12 hours to my scan now eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk Im so friggin excited. Just jumping on quickly as off for a bath but will catch up with you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

gash02 said:


> evening ladies :hi:
> 
> Mommyof3girls Im so so sorry for your loss :hugs: we are here if you need us.
> 
> Well its less than 12 hours to my scan now eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk Im so friggin excited. Just jumping on quickly as off for a bath but will catch up with you all tomorrow xxx

WTG!! There's nothing more exciting that seeing our little ones. Take that bath and relax. In the meantime I'll be looking forward to hearing everything once you have that scan!!:hugs::flower:


P.S., just wondering if we should have an avatar made or something for our little group? Your all starting to become like family here and I love our little group. We should have a siggie or avatar for our October group!!:thumbup:


----------



## yourstruly10

Yay gash02!!!
Excited for you. Can't wait to hear how your scan goes!!


----------



## caleblake

thanks ladies

mommysangel I think thats a great idea, what name do you think? xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

gash02 said:


> thanks ladies
> 
> mommysangel I think thats a great idea, what name do you think? xxx

Hm, 

Babies harvested for October 2011? :shrug:

Fall is Harvest season. :rofl:

I'm sure someone else may come up with a MUCH better idea but that's a thought. :lol: May sound too tacky though. :winkwink::haha:


----------



## caleblake

I "think" the official name for the October babies thread is "october bumpkins" but I could be wrong xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

gash02 said:


> I "think" the official name for the October babies thread is "october bumpkins" but I could be wrong xxx

*LOVE *it!!:thumbup:


MUCH cuter than my crazy thought.:winkwink::haha:


----------



## caleblake

will take all the suggestions and see what they majority like then find a talented, creative person to do us a signature xxx


----------



## yourstruly10

I'm nit good with coming up with names or things like that. I'm sure someone here will think of something great though. 

Ugh I have been having stabbing pain in my lower right tummy shooting down into cervix area today. Don't remember having it with my daughter but I know baby is in the right place from an 8 week scan and I pulled out my Doppler to have a listen to the heart beat and that sounds fine. No spotting or anything. I see the doctor on Thursday. Anyone else have this type of pain? Do you think it's normal? 

Maybe it's stretching pain. I am growing quite fast as you can see in my avatar. I never had growing pain with Ava. Hmmm


----------



## enniejennie

gash02 said:


> I "think" the official name for the October babies thread is "october bumpkins" but I could be wrong xxx

I like the October Bumpkins name that is cute! Or even October Punkin's. I am trying to come up with a picture for us as well. I like doing those things. :winkwink:

Yourstruly I had those pains last week, they are just stretching pains body getting ready for baby. Don't worry. :o)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yourtruly, could it be round ligament pain or your belly expanding??


----------



## yourstruly10

Mommy's Angel said:


> Yourtruly, could it be round ligament pain or your belly expanding??

I'm not sure. I never really got round ligament pain or stretching pain with Ava so I'm not sure what it feels like. Will have to ask my OB on thursday.


----------



## enniejennie

https://img219.imageshack.us/img219/3693/z4d9273a3be16d.gif 
https://img34.glitterfy.com/11088/glitterfy1185751811D30.gif

https://img219.imageshack.us/img219/3693/z4d9273a3be16d.gif 
https://img34.glitterfy.com/11088/glitterfy1191453952D31.gif

How about something like these with what ever name is picked?


----------



## Kristin83

Both are sooo cute but I think I like the 2nd one better :D

Just got home from my ultrasound. Got some pics to share!


Baby B. Was not very photogenic tonight so we only got the one pic..lol
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/babyb12w6001.jpg

Baby A

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/babya12w6-3001.jpg

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/babya12w6001.jpg

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/baby12w6001.jpg


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I love the first one in the basket. too cute!! Thank you for making them!

Kristen, the photos of the scans are adorable. I just love seeing all the scans!


----------



## enniejennie

Great pictures Kristin!! I can not wait to get more pictures later on!!


----------



## MrsK

Loving the second siggy pic! 

Yourstruly, I had lots of stretching pains today for several hours.. I think it's normal at this point. 

As for ultrasounds-- I haven't had one, and have to wait until 18-20 weeks for the first! So you guys are lucky to even get one early u/s :)


----------



## holl1109

Mommyof3girls I'm so sorry for your loss. Xx


----------



## Chaos

gash02 said:


> I "think" the official name for the October babies thread is "october bumpkins" but I could be wrong xxx

Ya, that's what our pregnancy thread in 2009 was and 2010 adopted it too!

October Bumpkins (play on bumps and pumpkins in case pregnancy brains didn't catch on haha)


----------



## zb5

Hey gash, how did your scan go? Well I hope! We have our NT scan tomorrow as well.

I think I like Bumpkins better than Punkins... or I just like Pumpkins too. I think I like the second picture better too since you can see the cute baby's face close up. :) Thanks for making those! I'm just excited we'll get an official name!


----------



## DMG83

:dohh: I didn't get the bumpkin thing, I was like "hmmm that's a bit weird" :rofl: now I get it, I like it :haha:

love the 2nd siggy pic too :thumbup:

beautiful scan pics :kiss:

gash how did your scan go hun? xx


----------



## enniejennie

We should start a poll for the picture to get everyone's opinions in one spot and d it sounds like October Bumpkins is the favorite name. It just has a good ring to it.:happydance:


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies just on quickly as need to eat my dinner but everything went great, Will update later but all the info and scan pics are on my journal if your impatient and want a nosey. xxx

Ps LOVE LOVE LOVE the siggy enniejennie xxx


----------



## caleblake

Hey ladies

Everything went great today, I had my scan and pip is measuring 13+2 so 2 days ahead of where I thought and 6 days ahead of last time I was scanned so Im due the 3rd october and not the 5th. Naughty baby was face down the whole time so pics are ok but not great and I have turned them upside so its easier to make out.

I saw my consultant and he said right away its another section and the furthest I will go is 38 weeks so pip will be here in sept at some point. Im back again onm the 10th May (which ironically is Calebs 1st bday) for my detailed scan and then again on the 20th july for another scan, consultant appointment and steroid injections.

Had to get the labotomist (sp) to take blood cause they couldnt do it again and Im gonna have a lovely bruise tomorrow.

It was brilliant to see pip waving hands about and the sonographer said it looked like the baby was laughing :rofl: There was a lovely strong heartbeat and Caleb loved seeing the baby on the screen. My sonographer explained everything great and done the nuchal measurements which Ive googled and look great so fingers crossed I am blessed to have a nice healthy baby in there

No nub but all gender guesses welcome now I will update them on the front page of my journal and see whos right come september 

Here are the pics 

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG00763-20110330-0939.jpg

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG00769-20110330-1755.jpg


----------



## yourstruly10

Awe gash lovely scan pictures. Happy to hear everything is good. If baby will be here in September are you still sticking with us here in the October thread?


----------



## Fairybabe

Great news Gash! So glad all is well in there! Nice pic! Especially the bottom one.

Fairy x


----------



## caleblake

yeah Im still an Ocotber mummy yourtruely :thumbup:
Always knew pip would come in sept but Im not actually due till october so sticking here xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Love your scan pics nat xxx :flower:


----------



## caleblake

thanks Kerri :friends: xxx


----------



## jojolou1981

only reason why i say this is beacsue i spoke to a few people that expected girls and they did'nt really have morning sickness, my mum did'nt either and carried there weight at the front, well thats the reason for my guess anyway even though it could be the total opposite lol x


----------



## LittleStars

Hey girls - so happy to see everyone had successful scans! I too had a scan today and was thrilled that DH was able to finally come to one (my 4th this pregnancy). Especially since he will not be there for the gender one or anything until August as he will be away for military training during the week for 3 months. Boo! Both babies were doing fantastic and we got a decent picture of both. The tech said it was probably the last time we'll be able to get both in the same scan. I'll see if I can figure out how to post on here later. Tonight we're taking DD out to dinner and letting her know she will be getting not one but two siblings!!! So much fun!!!!


----------



## DMG83

Told my parents tonight that we're expecting :cloud9: dad is already planning on what wood to use to make the crib and cot and mum is starting her knitting tomorrow :haha: they are under strict instructions to keep it quiet for another month! :winkwink:

Beautiful scan pics gash - glad it was all good :thumbup:

So lovely with everyone having their scans, can't wait for mine!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Gash, LOVE the scans, glad all is well.:thumbup:

Glad everyone else is doing well.

AFM, had a rough day today and I'm an emotional basket case. My second opinion went out the door. :sigh: So I sit and wait. There's more in my journal. I'll leave it in there as it's not the most positive post. Hopefully in a few days I'll have a fresh perspective and be in a better mood.


----------



## LittleStars

Mommy's Angel - I read your entire blog to catch up. I know that no words I can say will be helpful but I wanted you to know that I'll have my FX for you that with a little medical intervention you will have a beautiful healthy little baby at the end of this. I don't know a lot about this medication craziness.. will look more into. Weird thought (basically verbal diarrhea) and I don't know how the law works but... Can someone get a prescription in one country (USA) and then pop up to another country (say Canada) and have the prescription filled? Maybe it'll be cheaper here.. then again it might not even be approved for use here. Or maybe the doctor's office would be willing to prescribe the drugs now so you can get the better price even though they don't want you to take it until further along. 30K just kinda seems insane!!! What will your insurance cover? I know my coverage for prescriptions had some clause where once we're over a magic $$ amount out of pocket we get 100% coverage, previous to that it's 80%. Don't mind me rambling.. I always want to fix peoples problems. It's the mother in me. :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars, not too sure whether canada has the specific compound for 17p to make it. I'd have to look into it. As far as Makena, because it was recently passed by the FDA, the drug is too new and not all pharmacies can get the actual facts about how to get the drug from the company and how much it will actually cost. My pharmacist says they are totally thinking it will be a top tier and we'll have to pay 40% of the 5000.00 and multiply that by 20 doses and it's STILL out of this world. 

My opinion is that this will be one of MANY drugs the FDA approves. If regular people can't afford the drugs or medical care then they'll be pushed into the universal care program they want to implement. In my opinion, even though I'm apposed to national healthcare here in the U.S. because they can't even handle spending themselves let alone tell me what kind of healthcare I can have, they're willing to PUSH me into it because if I can't afford to pay the 30,000.00 to save my baby, I'll be willing to go the length to do it if I'm pushed into national healthcare.

Anyways, without trying to get into politics. I'm just not so sure OUR medical system will end up the way the NHS is in Europe or Canada because we have idiots who can't balance the checkbooks already in Gov't, who can't seem to keep our federal post office above water nor can handle the department of motor vehicles. 

I get what they're trying to do by making drugs that used to cost 10.00 approved by a sole pharma company. It's greed and a way to push people into the health system they deem suitable for the little people like me. :wacko:

At any rate. now that I got a little hotheaded. :rofl: My pharmacist is STILL working it out with the new company to see how the heck they'll despense this and they are trying to figure out the insurance aspect as the drug is so new now that not even the insurance agencies have a clue as to this drug. I found it funny it was on National news tonight. I do pray that it sheds some light for those of us who need it to save our babies and somehow the stupid idiots in congress figure out how to undo what they did that will costs us millions of dollars.

Did I mention that the company Making Mekena is writing cease and desist letters to the compound pharamcies?? There are only TWO left who haven't gotten them and it's only a matter of time before they get them. I'm told the pharmacy will only dish out a months supply because its a sterile injection and will only last for a month until the formula expires. So if the company making Makena sends the cease and desist letters along with a law suit, I could be in big doo doo having a months supply and not enough for the rest of my pregnancy for up to wk 36.

((sigh)) That's where I am right now. Trying to laugh because it's so rediculous.

Thank you SO much for your comforting encouraging words. You have a heart of gold and I thank you for your tips. I WILL check to see if by chance Canada carries the 17P. I'm not sure how that would work but I do know that my perinatologist would prescribe it for me for a Canadian pharmacy if it was possible to fill it there and the drug was made with the same compound. THAT is the issue though. How does one go about investigating all this stuff?? :wacko:

Love and happy sleep for you all. May you wake up rested in the morning dear friends!


----------



## caleblake

hey hunny just about to pop onto your journal :hugs:

Morning ladies :hi:
Hope all ladies and bumps are well today, good luck to those with a scan :thumbup:

Is it wrong to eat seafood sticks for breakfast? :rofl: xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Mommy'angel, haven't read your journal yet, but sounds like you need some hugs.

I'm hibernating on the sofa today. I've got diarrhoea since last nigjt. Saw doc this morn, says there is a bug going around, just rest and stay hydrated and sprog shouldn't be affected. Hope he's right. Right, time for daytime telly.

Fairy x


----------



## caleblake

awh Fairy I hope your feeling better soon that sucks xxx


----------



## yourstruly10

Awe fairy so sorry your feeling I'll. I hope you feel better soon

I have my 12 week appointment today. I'm excited because I'm pretty sure I get to book my gender and anomalies ultrasound today, I'm also starting to think the stabbing pain in my tummy isnanbladder infection. Had one last time around the same time with my daughter so looking forward to seeing my OB to get it figured out.

Hope everyone is well today.


----------



## LittleStars

what is the window of opportunity and 'best week' for gender scans? does it change if it twins? My doctor was going to scan in 4 weeks at next appointment but I asked to have a scan ASAP because of my paranoid fears from the spotting. Now he is not planning on doing one in 4 weeks and just wondering so I can make sure I don't miss it!


----------



## horsey_hen

I think I'm due 14th October.........still waiting on scan date & I am guessing it's a boy.

x


----------



## caleblake

yours truely how did your appointment go?

Little stars I got a genderscan at 17 weeks and there was no doubt he was a boy, my sister has just had one at 16 weeks x

Welcome to October horsey hen xxx


----------



## zb5

Yay, I just had my NT scan and everything went well! I'm so happy right now! I put more details in my journal if you're interested. :D This thread is just going to have a flurry of scans over the next few weeks!


----------



## yourstruly10

Hey everyone. Back from my appointment. Baby is doing great and I am measuring right on. All my blood work came back normal. 

Had serious talk with the doctor though. This may not be the place to post this and if it isnt ill edit my post but we decided to do the NT scan and blood work. I always said i would never do anything no matter what the results but if i am completely honest with myself i am scared enough of dealing with Ava and a new healthy baby. If something were wrong i would want to plan as best i could and make sure i know everything. I want to give myself the opportunity to come to terms with things. The doctor reassured me saying that my chances were very unlikely as i am very young(21) and have no history on either side. I am very nervous but also excited to see my baby. So that scan is april 11(the day after my 22 birthday)

I also got my gender/anomalies scan book! May 16th!!!!! Cant wait!

So thats my mini update.


----------



## caleblake

awh glad your scans went well ladies :thumbup:

Cant wait till all the bump colours start coming in xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Had a better appointment with the Dr. today but was very disappointed with the scan tech. She did two scans, one speedy quick on the belly and one internal for cervical length that she refused to allow us to see the baby better. She gave us one pic and we can't even see the baby it was so unclear. 

The Dr. went back to her and told her that next time she MUST give us the best, clearest image she can get. She told her that her attitude wasn't warranted and that the reason we NEEDED the picture to be clear was because we lost our son early last time and seeing the baby, knowing the baby is growing and okay is a sense of joy and excitement at a time we've been scared.

So, there's no point in sharing the scan as it just looks like a puff of cloud. :cry: The good news is we have an anatomy scan in two weeks with a different facility. I pray we have a pic to share with everyone. It'll be nice to see our baby too. :thumbup:


----------



## katerdid

Oh Mommy'sAngel that must of been frustrating for you! At least the Dr had a talk with her about it though. Hope these next 2 weeks go by fast!

Yay, Yourstruly and zb5 - I'm glad your scans went great! 

I dunno if I'll be getting a 12 week scan as I already had ones at 7wk and 10wks. It would be nice to see my lil bunny again though! My appt is April 6, so we'll find out then!

Gash, I know, I can't wait til we find out who's on team :pink: and team :blue: ! My hubby won't let me buy baby clothes til we find out so it really feels like the next 9 weeks are dragging. Boo hiss!


----------



## yourstruly10

Thanks katerdid. I don't actually get my ultrasound until April 11th though.


----------



## katerdid

Whoops, totally wrote that wrong! :haha: I meant, I'm glad your dr's appt went well!


----------



## zb5

Glad your Dr's appt went well yourstruly, you're right it is a very personal decision, but I feel that it can't hurt to know more. The most likely scenario is you will get good news and then will have less to worry about.

Mommy's Angel, that is so frustrating! I noticed my scan this time was less clear because it was abdominal instead of internal. :( But why wouldn't they try to get you a nice picture once they did the internal?? I'm glad your doctor told her what's what!

I can't wait to hear bump colors too! My DH's friend's wife is due Oct. 11 and her doctor told her the gender with 90% certainty at their 12 week scan! It is pretty cute, my DH has his man-bump buddy so they can talk baby stuff together. :)


----------



## Adele2011

Chaos said:


> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> I "think" the official name for the October babies thread is "october bumpkins" but I could be wrong xxx
> 
> Ya, that's what our pregnancy thread in 2009 was and 2010 adopted it too!
> 
> October Bumpkins (play on bumps and pumpkins in case pregnancy brains didn't catch on haha)Click to expand...

haha incase pregnancy brains didnt catch on that made me chuckle :haha:


----------



## Adele2011

Gash and Kristen i love ur scan pics v cute. I must find my camera to put mine on here my pic is so different to yours, mine looks like an alien cowering in the corner bless hehe. 
When i turn in my sleep i feel a pulling on my belly assume its just cos bodys stretching i quite like it :baby: Havent been sick for a week now yey :happydance: Off to look at prams now woohoo


----------



## caleblake

Adele enjoy pram shopping

Zb5 12 weeks is so early was it a boy by chance?

Mommyangel sorry the scan didnt go great, I thought my scan pics were a bit naff compared to Calebs too. I hope you get a good pic next time 

Katierdid Its only 5 weeks and 3 days till my next scan, it seems so close, I wont even be 20 weeks I will only be 19+1 so It really helped having my 12 week scan at 13+2 as its not so lonmg to wait inbetween. Im not going to find out but I think its going to be really hard not too as its DS birthday on the day of my scan. Technically I could find out in 2 weeks and 2 days if I wanted but I really want to keep my willpower this time xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh gash I have no such willpower! DH could happily wait for a surprise...no way I'd handle not knowing if I knew the sonographer knew something about my bubs that I didn't!

Got my scan at 4pm today. So praying with all my heart that there is a beautiful living moving baby doing its stuff in there! 

Fairy x


----------



## Chaos

LittleStars said:


> what is the window of opportunity and 'best week' for gender scans? does it change if it twins? My doctor was going to scan in 4 weeks at next appointment but I asked to have a scan ASAP because of my paranoid fears from the spotting. Now he is not planning on doing one in 4 weeks and just wondering so I can make sure I don't miss it!

Our local 4D place does a gender scan at 15 weeks (OB does that sort of scan at about 18/19 weeks)


----------



## Chaos

Adele2011 said:


> Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> I "think" the official name for the October babies thread is "october bumpkins" but I could be wrong xxx
> 
> Ya, that's what our pregnancy thread in 2009 was and 2010 adopted it too!
> 
> October Bumpkins (play on bumps and pumpkins in case pregnancy brains didn't catch on haha)Click to expand...
> 
> haha incase pregnancy brains didnt catch on that made me chuckle :haha:Click to expand...

;)


----------



## LittleStars

Chaos - ooooooohhh... 4D... hrmmm... I wanna check into the cost of that, I'm pretty sure that wouldn't be covered by my provincial health care! I would love that so much!!! 

My last scan was cute but the girl was so concerned giving my one with both babies on it so there isn't any detail really. Boo. She said it was most likely the last time we'd get both on the same US picture though.

I'm not scheduled for any scans at this point, I would have got one at my next appointment but I didn't want to wait 4 weeks because of the SCH so now I have no idea when I'll get a chance to get in for a gender scan. Ekk! Next dr's appointment I'll be 14w5d so I should be fine though even if he makes me wait another 4 weeks longer until the next next appointment. 

Mommy's Angel - I'm glad the doctor ripped the tech a new one! Considering the type of information the techs can see when doing ultrasounds, life-threatening things like cancer and life-devastating events like miscarriages you'd think they'd know that their bedside manner is really important. 

I finally purchased maternity clothing!!! I am so happy EXCEPT one of the pants (jeans) I couldn't get a good fit in my normal size so I went up one size and they seemed fine but now I can't keep them up! Boo! What a waste of money. I'm hoping that they will be of some use later on when I'm ginormous since everyone keeps telling me that with twins I'll definitely have to buy bigger clothing further down the road. 

Rant of the day: MY BIL whom I dislike for a multitude of reasons, popped over yesterday and while he was over DH told him we were expecting twins. He was all happy blah blah and then said something about now he'll have three neices and/or nephews to babysit. Ummmm what???? He has literally NEVER babysat DD in nearly 5 years, in fact, doesn't do anything with her and doesn't know anything about her. He sucks! But to add insult to injury, he decided to announce we're expecting on facebook. Seriously???? Couldn't he see that DH hadn't announced it (I don't have FB account) so maybe it wasn't his position to do so. Jack-ass!


----------



## MrsK

LittleStars, that's so frustrating! Those are the kind of people who I wish I would never have to tell about being pregnant. It feels like they're just too annoying and frustrating to even DESERVE knowing something so special and important!


----------



## zb5

Gash, yes they said boy! It's amazing they can see any boy parts this early. Modern technology...

Fairy, I know your scan will go great today! Can't wait to hear the good news. :)

Littlestars, that is so terrible about your BIL! My DH just announced on facebook yesterday, he wanted to post on April Fool's so everyone would be left guessing whether it was real or fake! I can't imagine your BIL announcing it for you, terrible terrible manners. :growlmad:


----------



## MrsK

zb5 said:


> My DH just announced on facebook yesterday, he wanted to post on April Fool's so everyone would be left guessing whether it was real or fake!

haha, I did that too! I wanted to make everyone believe that it was just a joke... and it worked!


----------



## BabyDeacon

Lol i few people announced yesterday on my fb still wondering if its real tho!...
ive allready announced mine... 
im just waiting and waiting for my scan 11th april my last was 1st march... seems so long ago! and the next seems so far away but i ahve my 20+4 week scan booked allready on the 3rd june mw said its the best day to get it done and can i get it done around that specific date, i was like errr im going on holiday then too but thankfully im going on the 4th june so the day before! :-D
ive got my pram i got the graco symbio its brill and now i got a new car can fit it in that too! lol! thankfully my car seat fits in the new car too!


----------



## Fairybabe

So happy! Scan was amazing! Little kicking legs, great hb, posterior placenta. Technician said everything as perfect as can be so far! And I am right about my dates based on ovulation as bubs is exactly 9+5! 
Fairy x


----------



## Adele2011

Hi lets see if this works here is my sproggle in rather a different position to everyone elses typical hehe. Glad all went well today Fairy. Went to Mothercare decided which travel system i wanted then went to 2nd hand shop and got it for less than half the price hehe.


----------



## Fairybabe

Littlestars your BIL needs a slap! How dare he?! That just shows his ignorance.

Adele, that's what you call a good shopping trip! Nice one. 

Fairy x


----------



## zb5

MrsK, too funny we both did the April Fools thing! I had another friend announce her marriage and it was no joke either - they went to city hall on April 1 to get married because they thought it would be a great anniversary. So the two big fb announcements on my feed yesterday were real!

Congrats Adele and Fairy on your scans. :D More healthy babies, so great!


----------



## Mrsturner

Hi ladies, i just realised i havent been on here for ages and had 15 pages to catch up on! I hope everyone is doing well. I am STILL waiting for my scan appointment to come through the post, it has been 2 weeks since my booking in appointment, so im getting annoyed now. I will be phoning the doctors and hospital to see whats going on tomorrow if i dont get a letter. I am totally obsessed with my doppler now, i listen to LO every day! It still doesnt feel real yet though, so i cant wait for scan xxx


----------



## Adele2011

I've got a doppler but haven't found anything yet any ideas? I had my booking apt at 10weeks and scan at 11weeks 5days they let me know on the Thurs and i had it on the Tues. My 20week scan isn't til 22 weeks bit annoying.


----------



## enniejennie

What doppler do you ladies use? I am dying to get one.


----------



## LittleStars

BabyDeacon - I gotta figure out the car seat thing. Ekk!!! My daughter is still in a booster and with twins we're looking at 3 car seats in a 07 Civic. Not sure we can do it. We keep having the dreaded minivan conversation. Yuck! What kinda car did you get?


----------



## zb5

I have a Sonoline B doppler, it was about $60 on ebay. My only advice is that you have to push down harder than you think. You shouldn't be hurting your belly, but by the end, if it takes a while to find it, my hand gets tired and sometimes there's a little red mark on my belly where the probe was pressing into me. Then you can move it around, but also try changing the angle a lot and maybe you will find it.

Even once I figured that out, I only found it sometimes. I think I found it at 8 1/2 weeks, then couldn't find it at 9 weeks, then found it again at 10 weeks. :shrug: Hope that helps someone!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I dont have a doppler but I get them enough to have some experience with them. As Zb said, you have to push down much harder than you think. If your not getting readings in the top of the belly, my suggestion is try lower in the pelvic area. The right or the left lower pelvic areas are where they tend to find mine...but then I have a tipped uterus so I think they'd find it much better if I turned over and they literally used the doppler on my lower back. :rofl:

Let us know when you get it!! I just can't get one. I'm already filled with anxiety from what happened with my last pregnancy. If I can't hear the heartbeat, even if it's that I can't reach it, I will FREAK OUT. ((FAINT)). So I go every two weeks anyways and hear it everytime. I think that's good enough for me right now. Less for me to have to be anxious about. :thumbup:

I'm sure you'll find it at some point!


----------



## BabyDeacon

LittleStars said:


> BabyDeacon - I gotta figure out the car seat thing. Ekk!!! My daughter is still in a booster and with twins we're looking at 3 car seats in a 07 Civic. Not sure we can do it. We keep having the dreaded minivan conversation. Yuck! What kinda car did you get?

i got a ford fusion.. rather than minivan... why not go for the 7 seater galaxy or senic??


----------



## caleblake

so glad everyone scans went well, not been on much over the weekend as we were having a big clear out then I was busy for mothers day.

Hope everyones well. Ive just had to order a new car too. I have a ford focus coupe cabriolet which I got a few months before I got pregnant with Caleb, its a lovely car but its got such a small back seat cause its a convertible and its only 3 doors which is useless. I order a nissan qashqai a few weeks back and I get it on the 18th april so I cant wait as it will make my like so much easier with the babies.

I also dont have a doppler because I remeber being pregnant with Caleb and the midwife couldnt find the heartbeat, I was sent to hosiptal and it totally stressed me out thinking something was wrong, I got a scan and it turned out that he had his back to my tummy and was curled up so thats why they couldnt find it. Was so worried so never bought one and wont this time either as I think it would stress me out :rofl:

Hope you alol had a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## YoungMummy18

Morning ladies....

Got an emergency scan this afternoon as have had a heavy bleed with clots and cramps.... please keep Pip in your thoughts and send me lots of sticky baby dusts!!! 

Will keep you all updated 

x


----------



## Fairybabe

Praying all will be well for you Youngmummy. Keep us posted.

Fairy x


----------



## DMG83

:hugs: keep us posted youngmummy x


----------



## caleblake

your in my thoughts youngmummy hope all is well :hugs: xxx


----------



## caleblake

just realised Im officially a lemon (well pip is) and into my second trimester xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay gash! Can't wait for all of us to be safely out of first tri. As my EDD is 31st oct, I'll be last along with the others sharing the same day!


----------



## caleblake

awh fairy you wont be long behind me :hugs: xxx


----------



## holl1109

Fingers crossed everything is ok youngmummy xx


----------



## yourstruly10

Youngmummy Keeping my fingers crossed for you and your sweet bubs. Hope all is ok. 

Since I'm Canadian I only have a few days left until I'm in the second tri!!! Yay. So excited for it. my doctor considers 12 weeks second tri but moving that early will just make the second tri longer to me lol.

Had a long weekend. DD refused to sleep most of the night friday, Saturday and Sunday. I'm beyond exhausted now and it seems now that I'm past 12 weeks I'm getting food aversions. No sickness but knowing if i eat something i will be. Hmmm. 

Hope everyone got a bit more sleep then me this weekend lol and is doing well.


----------



## zb5

Hope everything is okay Youngmummy. Let us know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## MrsK

Fingers crossed for you and your bean, Youngmummy! Hope everything will turn out okay.


----------



## 20102001

October 20th :dance:

No idea what it is but want a girl ... :haha:


----------



## Sushai

Hey, 

How are you lovely gals?

Just wondering If my details on the first page could be updated? please? EDD is now the 10/10 no longer the 17/10..yay for me! lol.

Hope your pregnancies are treating you all well!

:hugs:


----------



## LittleStars

YoungMommy - sending the very best thoughts your way. 

Yourstruly - I was wondering about that.. I'm in Canada too and it seems there is a big variation between what is considered the end of the 1st trimester. I figure since with twins the longest my doctor will let me go is 38 weeks It's okay my trimesters are shorter. lol

Argh - I've spent a good part of my afternoon looking at cars. There are crossovers we can afford and have the third row we need BUT... and this is a big one... we lose cargo room... where will the twin stroller go???? Argh!!!! I hate minivans!!! :( I suggested to DH maybe we can just lease for 4 years and then ditch the van and get a large sedan/crossover. Just sucks poop. I like my little car. 

Anyway.. DH is all gung-ho to do some test driving so we'll actually be able to see the interiors etc. Perhaps some of the crossovers aren't as small as I'm picturing.. maybe... FX!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Youngmummy hope everything goes well for you and your little pip :hugs: xx

I'm confused about the whole when to move to the second tri cuz on the forums on here its 14weeks, yet on the ticker i have when it hits the 12week Mark it says officially I'n the second tri???? Confusing x :wacko: 

Hope everyone is ok, i have my scan on Friday :) :)


----------



## zb5

Mummy2Tyler, I was confused the same way. I started looking at the 2nd tri boards around 12 weeks but I won't consider myself "officially" 2nd tri until 14 weeks I guess. :shrug:


----------



## Kristin83

On here it says 14 weeks but last week when I had my appt (I was 12w+6) my dr said I was in the 2nd trimester, without me asking....so I'm going to go with what my dr said but I was confused about that too


----------



## x-TyMa-x

strange isnt it i always thought there was like 3 months in each tri
1-3m =1st tri
3-6m =2nd tri
6-9m =3rd tri

oh well i think am gonna go with that haha!!


----------



## Kristin83

I always thought that too but technically the pregnancy lasts 40 weeks, which is 10 months because of the 2 weeks added at the beginning....I think thats what throws everything off...lol :wacko:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hmm yes thats true .... haha how confusing lol :wacko: oh well haha 2nd tri is anytime around 12-14 weeks haha x


----------



## mommyof3girls

I'm thinking that in the UK the start of the 14th week marks the beginning on the 2nd trimester. In the US the start of week 13 is the beginning of the 2nd trimester. It is a bit confusing.


----------



## DMG83

UK ladies - how long did it take you to get your hospital 12 week scan appt? Am I the ONLY person on here without a date still!? :cry: mw said to expect it last week but nothing - now nothing still this week :shrug: I'm 10.5 weeks now :nope: am I just being impatient? lol DH is seriously unimpressed "WHERE'S our DAMN appointment date!?" :haha:


----------



## Adele2011

Nai- i had my 12 week scan at 11 weeks 5 days (which is quite early) i got my apt on the Thurs and had it on the Tues so was quite short notice. I know the waiting is rubbish but it'll be worth it :happydance:


----------



## DMG83

Adele2011 said:


> Nai- i had my 12 week scan at 11 weeks 5 days (which is quite early) i got my apt on the Thurs and had it on the Tues so was quite short notice. I know the waiting is rubbish but it'll be worth it :happydance:

Thanks :thumbup: it's just a bit of a nightmare because of getting out of work :nope: obviously I can't wait for the scan, just wish I could get a bit more notice so it doesn't look so bad at work IYKWIM! :shrug:


----------



## Fairybabe

Nai, I saw the midwife at 8+2, and got a scan date in the post at 9+4, for 12+1. When I rang the scan people to change it to the following week they said they were super booked up but changed it cos they had a cancellation, so it's now 13+1. If you are having the NT scan then it has to be done by 13+6 I think, or they can't accurately measure. Maybe call your local antenatal clinic and check your referral is there? It should be on the computer system.
Fairy x


----------



## DMG83

thanks fairy - i'll give them a ring tomorrow i think... mw said I was booked in and that she'd sent in my notes - but can't hurt to check :shrug: also maybe they'll give me a date over the phone.. worth a try anyway! lol x


----------



## LittleStars

all this second trimester talk is making me dizzy! 

All I know is I'm looking forward to not being so tired all the time in the 2nd trimester. these babies are making naptime an Olympic event at my house. I just about pass out each afternoon I'm so darn tired. But on the bright side, I don't seem to have any morning sickness anymore. Last I talked to my sister who is 3 days ahead in her pregnancy, she still has it - ha ha!

DH was driving to his last class today at University and got in a minor accident (thankfully totally not our fault though). I'm so annoyed now that we have to get the car repaired and go through the hassle right as we just talking about selling it. He's still going on about minivans but I keep trying to talk to him about cross-overs and SUV's. My suggestion that perhaps we really just need a wider car with larger storage area and not necessarily a third row of seating. I highly doubt my DD would be too impressed with sitting all be herself in the backrow. I don't think that DH gets how needy our daughter is for human contact. She would be so alone with no one to talk to or even hear her. Makes me kinda sad just thinking about it. Well, luckily we still have another 5 months to get this figured out.


----------



## caleblake

I think a lot of people get confused as they say 1st trimester is 12 weeks frokm conception but you have the 2 weeks before that which is counted as 2 weeks pregnant therefore making you 14 weeks for second trimester.

If you go into second trimester at 12 weeks it will make it sooooooooooooooooo long, it will feel like 2nd trimester lasts forever.

Anyone heard from youngmummy?


----------



## Fairybabe

Gash was just going to ask the same thing. Hope you are ok youngmummy!

So when does 3rd tri start? Nothing could feel longer than first tri!!! I'm gonna count it from 13+3. Three weeks to go. Sigh.

Fairy x


----------



## mrsaligee

Hi, my names's Alex and my second baby is due on October 10th. DH would like a boy as we have a girl already, but I'm guessing it's another girl. So long as it's healthy, that's the main thing ...

Mrsaligee


----------



## katerdid

hope youngmummy is doing alright... xxxx

I had my 12 week appt today! It was fantastic. Didn't get another scan, but did get to hear the heartbeat! I couldn't stop smiling - it was great. My midwife was able to find it no problem. She plucked it on my tummy and then there it was, easy as pie. She also said I had great stomach muscles lol! She's my favorite out the of the three I see :haha: 

Got my anatomy scan booked today too. So June 7th is the day we find out what team I'm on! Seems so far away, but so soon! Two more months til I'm allowed to buy baby clothes :dance:

Fairy - It looks like 3rd tri starts the 27th week? At least that's what BnB goes by.


----------



## Adele2011

Nai- any luck today with scan?
Alex- Welcome :hugs:
Kate- thats great about listening to babys heartbeat  i havent heard mine yet bought a doppler mite try that.

i hope everything is ok with Young mummy 

i kept looking out for a bump at the bottom near pelvis but a friend noticed (b4 me and oh haha) that i've got one at the top its really came out in last few days from bust to belly button,(any guesses on boy/girl?) i love it!


----------



## DMG83

Heya, I still haven't heard anything :nope: been a bit manic this week because my mum is in hospital recovering from an operation and i've been working too so haven't had time to ring them.. :dohh:

I'm going to give them til friday.. I'll be 11weeks then


----------



## Lys

May 10th is my scan... I will be just over 19 weeks and if the lil one cooperates we will be finding out the sex!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone. It's been a heck of a week for us as I was in the hospital for violent vomiting and diarrhea. What a scarey experience that was. After several bags of different meds through IV I was able to come home late last night. I feel as though a truck hit me today but slept through the night and into most of the day today. I'm still on oral antibacterial meds for 14 days but am so glad the baby is alright. They did extensive sonogram (an hour long) to check the baby, the colon and cervix. All is well with the little one thank God and so my mind is at ease right now. I'm just trying to get my strength back from 9 hours of vomiting and diarrhea both at the same darn time. :wacko:

My heart and prayers are with Youngmummy and I'm waiting patiently to hear all is well from her.

Blessings to all you lovely ladies!! :hug:


----------



## Lys

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi everyone. It's been a heck of a week for us as I was in the hospital for violent vomiting and diarrhea. What a scarey experience that was. After several bags of different meds through IV I was able to come home late last night. I feel as though a truck hit me today but slept through the night and into most of the day today. I'm still on oral antibacterial meds for 14 days but am so glad the baby is alright. They did extensive sonogram (an hour long) to check the baby, the colon and cervix. All is well with the little one thank God and so my mind is at ease right now. I'm just trying to get my strength back from 9 hours of vomiting and diarrhea both at the same darn time. :wacko:
> 
> My heart and prayers are with Youngmummy and I'm waiting patiently to hear all is well from her.
> 
> Blessings to all you lovely ladies!! :hug:

Mommy's Angel! WOW, what an ordeal I am so glad that you and your little one are ok!! I hope you get back to feeling 100% soon!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

MommysAngel .... Sounds awful ... Big hugs to you xx glad ur home and hopefully feeling alot better soon xx


----------



## YoungMummy18

I'm here ladies with a very wriggly baby still staying safe!!!

All was okay with the baby at the scan BUT because I have had a c-section just 6 months ago and i'm already pregnant...my scar has not healed as well as they would've liked so I'm losing scar tissue...so I need to get a referral to see the surgeons!! 

The doctor I saw was really good with me and explained that they made need to open me up and re-do the stitching...but if I have it sooner rather than later...there is a big risk to the baby so i'm thinking of putting it off and having an elective c-section at 36/37 weeks...but I'm still in alot of pain but on Tramadol and bed rest for a week!!!

I've not really had a chance to be on here so I'm sorry for keeping you all waiting but its good and bad news and a big decision to make!!!


----------



## 20102001

:dance: for wriggly baby!!! :hugs:


----------



## enniejennie

Youngmummy I am so glad the baby is doing well!! Hopefully you will be doing better soon as well!! :hugs:


----------



## zb5

That's great that the baby is doing fine Youngmummy! Not sure what to say about the scarring except I hope you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Glad the baby is well youngmummy and hopefully you will be feeling better soon too.

Hope everyone else is ok :) I have my scan tomorrow Eeeek im really excited but also very nervous!!


----------



## katerdid

Oh yay youngmummy! I'm glad your bean is ok. But golly that has to be scary with your section scars. I hope it heals fast so you don't have to get it repaired! xxxx


----------



## BabyDeacon

yay for wriggley baby!!!


----------



## yourstruly10

Awe yay youngmummy so happy to hear bubs is ok. Hope your feeling better soon. 

I have decided to move to second tri tonight/tomorrow! 13 weeks feels like the right time. Starting to get more excited now. Get to see baby on wednesday, find out the gender in 39 days, can't wait for a big proper bump and to feel baby move. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## LittleStars

YoungMommy - I'm so glad to hear things are going well with the baby. I hope your scar holds for the time being and you make it to the 36 week mark. Does the doctor expect you will be in pain for the remainder of the pregnancy? 

MommysAngel - sorry to hear about the trip to the hospital. Glad to hear you are on the mend and things are still good with your little one.

Not much going on with me, myself and I. Been craving crisp sandwiches recently. Specifically salt'n'vinegar crisps in a buttered sandwich. lol 

I hit 12 weeks today. Morning sickness seems to be gone but I'm still finding myself REALLY tired mid afternoon and getting terrible pounding headaches nearly daily. Boo. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## zb5

LittleStars, I am getting really tired in the afternoons and getting headaches every day too. The headaches aren't too bad yet, I just hope they don't get worse. :( Yesterday I left work early because I was just so tired. I may do it again today, although it is 4:30 already so that's not too early.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Youngmummy, glad the baby is doing well. Praying all goes well with the old wound issue. Please keep us updated!


----------



## DMG83

Youngmummy :hugs: so glad baby is a-wriggling!! 

I managed to find baby on our doppler that arrived yesterday this morning!! :wohoo: spent an hour trying last night - nothing. This morning, full bladder, decided to give it a whirl. 20 mins later - there was little baby!!! 156bpm and right next to my heart beat that was running really strong down the centre of my belly! So it was slightly to my left and mid-way between belly button and pubic bone i'd say! :cloud9: DH was like :dohh: "you won't find it, baby's hiding, i tried for an hour last night for you" then.. :shock: "WAIT!!! THERE!! That's baby! DON'T MOVE IT, DON'T MOVE IT!!" :rofl:

We listened for about a minute then as i reached for my mobile to film it baby moved :haha: so I'm going to find him/her again tomorrow and have my phone ready! :cloud9: was amazing, i'm so happy!!!


----------



## caleblake

awh so pleased alls ok youngmumy I was worried about you :hugs:

Nai thats such good news, a wonderful sound :happydance:

Littlestars Im ok now, ms and tiredness have gone bumps starting to grow now too


Mummy2tyler good luck with your scan today :thumbup: 

Hope everyones well today. xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Thankyou Natalie x


----------



## caleblake

Oh lys my scans the 10th may too xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

So glad baby is ok youngmummy. Guess put your feet up as much as poss to take pressure off. Though prob not easy with baby to look after.

Boo for headaches and tiredness girls! Are you all properly hydrated? Don't forget as our blood volume increases we'll need more fluids.

Nai, that's great on the doppler!!! We used a basic one last night too. Took ages, but eventually got the hb! Had my hb as a gentle woosh in the background, then suddenly got the rapid toc toc toc of baby's hb for about 40 seconds, then baby must have moved. Sooo reassuring. As they get bigger, I guess they will be easier to find. 

Fairy x


----------



## DMG83

we heard it once before at our 8 week scan, so we knew what to look out for - and this was definite baby and not me, mine was 85bpm, baby was a steady racing 156bpm :thumbup: such a reassuring and amazing sound!

still no word from hospital for my scan, 11 wks today - i'm ringing at lunch :dohh:


----------



## katerdid

Aw, that's great news with your dopplers ladies! I'm so jealous! My DH won't let me get one because he'll know I'll freak out if I don't find the heartbeat. Probably true, lol. 

I'm so excited for everyone's scans! Can't wait til the genders start rolling in. I might get a chance to find out mine early! Finger's crossed it all works out!

Nai - hopefully you'll get a word on your scan. That's kinna crazy they haven't ringed yet!

I still have small bouts of MS, mostly in the mornings though. Crazy tired as well, it seems all I do is sleep, go to work, sleep, etc. I think I may be getting a proper bump under my bloat - DH says it's a lot firmer now, so that's super exciting!


----------



## Adele2011

Thats amazing about hearing babies on dopplers :thumbup: havent been able to find mine yet mite try again tonight after lots of water hehe. 
Youngmummy- Great about the wriggley worm :baby: hope your scars are ok
Rebekah- how u feeling now?
littlestars- mmm crisp sandwiches i'm liking salt & vinegar squares

my 20week is 18th May hope its not sitting on its bum like last time all curled up want to know if pink or blue 

when can you normally feel baby moving?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. Love hearing all the fun news!

I've been having headaches too. They really started taking place after the illness in the hospital but I've been keeping hydradted with ALOT of water. Doug says headaches are common in pregnant women which is a comfort but for someone who doesn't usually get headaches it's no fun to deal with them is it?!

On another note, I'm having THE WORST time getting comfortable at night. I feel REALLY bloated on my upper belly. I know the baby is closer to the lower abdomen so it's annoying me a bit. I feel and walk like a sumo wrestler at the moment. I know I'm plus size so a bit larger than many of you on here, but is anyone else feeling this? I didn't feel this way at all with my first pregnancy.

In a way it's good that everything is different this pregnancy. I have nothing to compare with my last preterm loss so to me I have to let some of the fears go and know this is simply a whole different pregnancy.

At any rate, I had a special pillow I bought with last pregnancy and got it out last night to use, it was slightly better but I'm finding it hard to catch my breath sometimes because I feel so bloated and my boobs are so darn big. :lol:


----------



## Lys

gash02 said:


> Oh lys my scans the 10th may too xxx

Hi Gash, so glad to have a buddy!! I feel like time is flying by and it is coming up so quickly!! I might try to go in earlier for a 3D/4D scan because the OH cannot make it to my appt on May 10th. This is our first and we really want to find out the gender together!!

Mommy's Angel, I am with you on the headaches... (TERRIBLE headaches). I have been taking extra strength Tylenol and am at this very moment nursing a giant jug of water. I also have not been sleeping well at all. :cry: I have been waking up in the middle of the night between 1am - 4am and do not go back to sleep I just toss and turn, UGH, its miserable! :nope:


----------



## zb5

I was so happy that my nausea had mostly gone away. I didn't expect it to be replaced by poor sleep and headaches! :( I have been waking up every night as well, but the past few days I've been better at falling back asleep afterwards. Maybe I just have to train myself to fall back to sleep? The headaches are annoying to, and I always keep myself very hydrated. They show up most days around noon, and then I take some Tylenol... they aren't too bad right now but it is still kind of a drag. Still, I think I prefer this to the nausea.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I agree, I'd take this over all day nausea. I do wish I could find a sleep position that works for me. Ah well, I'm sure it will come. I just can't believe I look and feel like a sumo wrestler and I'm only a couple days away from 14wks. :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## zb5

MA and gash, I've started showing now too. I thought it would take longer, but I guess not! My bump isn't huge or anything, but I am finally feeling a bit better like I am convinced it is mostly baby and not just bloat. Or at least half and half or so... :haha:

I've also been waddling some, and taking a lot of effort to get myself up out of chairs, etc. It definitely seems too early for that! :dohh: What am I going to be like in 6 months??? :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> What am I going to be like in 6 months??? :haha:

My thought EXACTLY! :dohh::wacko::haha: I'm trying to keep out of my head how much I'll need to work off once the baby comes. I want to get off insulin (which is considered safe during pregnancy) but I can't do it until after breastfeeding. Once I get off insulin, I think It'll stop adding excess fat. Any extra insulin stores as fat. So I'm darned if I do, darned if I don't. The good thing of all this though is that we are having a baby and the end result is well worth the sumo wrestler and waddling.:winkwink::thumbup::haha:


----------



## caleblake

Ive started to show too but nowhere near like I was with Caleb (I was huge) my friend was over yesterday and she said she thought I looked like I had lost weight.

MA I know the feeling about meds and weight Im on daily steroids and have bloated since being put on them 4 years ago but hey if it keeps you well then whats a few extra pounds? 

Hope you all have nice weekends planned, Im hoping for some sun. DH is working all weekend so just Caleb and I xxx


----------



## LittleStars

Last night was yet another rough night for sleeping. I'm in the same boat as many of you with extreme tiredness during the day and then near insomnia in the middle of the night. Lame! As for the headaches, I just hate I can't have Advil, Tylenol just doesn't cut it to get rid of headaches. I end up taking 4-6 over the course of a day trying to rid myself of the nasty pounding. Oh well... still all worth it! :)

DH and I are still bickering on potential vehicles, he is so dead set on one vehicle and we haven't even tried driving it yet, far less seeing if it really mets our needs. Since when do guys fight so hard for a minivan?? lol

Mommy'sAngel - I hear ya about the weight loss after the pregnancy. I was doing Atkins and very successfully I might add. Had been down 130lbs before I started the first round of IVF. But with all the fertility meds and the holidays and going off diet and uncontrollable cravings I'm a mess! I'm determined that as soon as the spring comes after delivery I will be pre-pregnancy weight and I'm going to get a twin jogger so I can get into running again... Ha! This is what I say now though.. what I really do in a whole other matter. I always have really good intentions.

Anyway, I just checked the weather report for today and things are looking gorgeous! So I'm off to play with DD outside and dust off the dirt from our bikes. I think I can still balance on my bike for a little longer! lol


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Gash, your right about the meds issue. Trying to take it in stride. Little Stars...Oh the fertility treatment weight. ((sigh)) Yes, good intentions...though we may be too busy with babies to do what we'd like. Doug and I used to Kayak and ride bikes. I'd like to get us all back into that next spring summer when the baby is here. We love to hike too. I'm already planning a spring break vacay for almost two weeks. We haven't been on a vacation in years so I'm ready! We figure we'll go somewhere nice by the water since the baby won't remember too much. Eventually we'd like to go to Disney World too but when the baby gets bigger. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleStars

I rode my bike and lived to tell! lol Actually I wanted to go further and faster than DD wanted but alas... DH is studying for finals right now and I'm a single mom until they are over! I can see myself using my bike for at least another 2-3 months though perhaps I underestimate the rate of growth of my belly with twins. 

I'm so looking forward to this summer, I'm definitely going to embrace it. I'm thinking next summer it's going to be A LOT harder to do our normal summer things like going to the cottage for a week or camping and going to the beach.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars said:


> I rode my bike and lived to tell! lol Actually I wanted to go further and faster than DD wanted but alas... DH is studying for finals right now and I'm a single mom until they are over! I can see myself using my bike for at least another 2-3 months though perhaps I underestimate the rate of growth of my belly with twins.
> 
> I'm so looking forward to this summer, I'm definitely going to embrace it. I'm thinking next summer it's going to be A LOT harder to do our normal summer things like going to the cottage for a week or camping and going to the beach.

Oh, do you rent a cottage? Where do you camp?? We love to camp. Last time we went to the Adirondacks we conceived our first little guy bless him.

I can't imagine you riding a bike with twins in your belly. :lol: ESPECIALLY for another couple of months. :haha: Be careful out there!:hugs:


----------



## zb5

Ooh, that is very romantic MA, conceiving your son in the Adirondacks. :) I really wanted to conceive on vacation, I just thought it would be romantic and fun so we took a little trip the first month we started to TTC. Well, it WAS romantic and fun! But we didn't conceive right away. In fact, we conceived the month we were both really busy with work and DH wasn't even in the mood, and I told him "Too bad! We have to do it now!". Er... soooooo romantic. :haha:

Anyway, LittleStars, I hope you can still get away to the cottage next year. I think it could be even more fun with babies, if not as relaxing... I am just accepting that whatever vacations we do with a LO will have to be on the laid back side. But I think spending a week at a cottage counts as laid back. :)


----------



## DMG83

we spent yesterday at a country park in wales, half the day on the greens walking around the forest and the other half on the beach. Took our 2 gorgeous dogs with us who loved every second :cloud9: and we've decided that we're going to go camping there over the summer (getting a tent big enough that we can take out double blow up bed as i'm already struggling to sleep!!) and that we'll holiday there next year with baby... it was so unbelievably beautiful, and gorgeous weather. I love planning our holidays with a baby to think about - it's incredible!! :cloud9:

hope all the uk ladies are enjoying this amazing weather!!!!


----------



## caleblake

yes the weather is gorgeous here again today, going to my mums then maybe to the wee local beah. Yesterday Caleb and I spent the day in my garden, we got out the paddling pool and he loved it. He also took his first steps yesterday morning :yipee: Im so proud.

Little stars well done I cant even ride a bike when Im not pregnant :rofl:

MA & ZB5 I concieved Caleb on our honeymoon in the Maldives it was perfect and we were very lucky

Nai that sounds like a great day you had yesterday

We went on holiday to Lanzarote in November, it was so different going on holiday with a baby but there is no way I could take Caleb on a plane now as he has ants in his pants and cant sit still for 5 mins so I think due to that all our holidays will now be in the uk until the kids are about 4 and 5 then we also plan to do disneyland MA. DH and I went 3 years ago and it was great but really wanted to have the 2 kids then go as a family while its magical to them. My mum and stepdad have a caravan so we will most likely holiday there and we have family all over the uk so will visit them etc....

Hope your all having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## jojolou1981

gash02 said:


> yes the weather is gorgeous here again today, going to my mums then maybe to the wee local beah. Yesterday Caleb and I spent the day in my garden, we got out the paddling pool and he loved it. He also took his first steps yesterday morning :yipee: Im so proud.
> 
> Little stars well done I cant even ride a bike when Im not pregnant :rofl:
> 
> MA & ZB5 I concieved Caleb on our honeymoon in the Maldives it was perfect and we were very lucky
> 
> Nai that sounds like a great day you had yesterday
> 
> We went on holiday to Lanzarote in November, it was so different going on holiday with a baby but there is no way I could take Caleb on a plane now as he has ants in his pants and cant sit still for 5 mins so I think due to that all our holidays will now be in the uk until the kids are about 4 and 5 then we also plan to do disneyland MA. DH and I went 3 years ago and it was great but really wanted to have the 2 kids then go as a family while its magical to them. My mum and stepdad have a caravan so we will most likely holiday there and we have family all over the uk so will visit them etc....
> 
> Hope your all having a lovely weekend xxx

Helooo gash02

i know this is soooo off topic but i love your piccies of the babies, was one of them really underwater? it looks ace  xx


----------



## caleblake

hey hunny :hi: 

Yeah I take Caleb to swimming lessons the company is called waterbabies (if you google them you will get the website) they teach babies to swim from 14 weeks old so he has been going since he was tiny. Each term lasts 10 weeks and we get 1 lesson every week. After the first term you can book in for an underwater photoshoot, we got 9 pictures from it. We have just finished our 3rd term and he will swim underwater from the bottom of a pool to the top now and through hula hoops etc. He will also jump in if hes sitting on the side and hold onto the side of the pool on command. Its so interesting and great fun, a bit pricey though but if you just want the pics then just don 1 term which is what a lot of people do xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Well done Caleb!! One proud mummy!

Nai that place in wales sounds lovely. We have two water mad labradors so we will most probably be uk based for hols with bubs too. Where in wales were you? Think DH prefers the idea of a static caravan to a tent tho.we know a lovely dog and child friendly farm in devon with log cabins, so that's an option too. 

Just checked in with bubs on the doppler. So nice to do a quick check and be reassured. Tried it first with a full bladder, really uncomfy and couldn't hear a thing. Quick piddle later and all was fine.

Hope everyone is well.

Fairy x


----------



## jojolou1981

gash02 said:


> hey hunny :hi:
> 
> Yeah I take Caleb to swimming lessons the company is called waterbabies (if you google them you will get the website) they teach babies to swim from 14 weeks old so he has been going since he was tiny. Each term lasts 10 weeks and we get 1 lesson every week. After the first term you can book in for an underwater photoshoot, we got 9 pictures from it. We have just finished our 3rd term and he will swim underwater from the bottom of a pool to the top now and through hula hoops etc. He will also jump in if hes sitting on the side and hold onto the side of the pool on command. Its so interesting and great fun, a bit pricey though but if you just want the pics then just don 1 term which is what a lot of people do xxx

wow that all sounds amazing and thanks for that, i think that is defo worth looking into when on maternity leave  xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Ooh, that is very romantic MA, conceiving your son in the Adirondacks. :) I really wanted to conceive on vacation, I just thought it would be romantic and fun so we took a little trip the first month we started to TTC. Well, it WAS romantic and fun! But we didn't conceive right away. In fact, we conceived the month we were both really busy with work and DH wasn't even in the mood, and I told him "Too bad! We have to do it now!". Er... soooooo romantic. :haha:
> 
> Anyway, LittleStars, I hope you can still get away to the cottage next year. I think it could be even more fun with babies, if not as relaxing... I am just accepting that whatever vacations we do with a LO will have to be on the laid back side. But I think spending a week at a cottage counts as laid back. :)

Don't feel so bad, this time we conceived in the Dr.'s office through IUI.:winkwink::haha:

Not so romantic at all, but we made the best of it!


----------



## zb5

> Don't feel so bad, this time we conceived in the Dr.'s office through IUI.:winkwink::haha:
> 
> Not so romantic at all, but we made the best of it!

Yeah, I don't feel bad, it's just funny how things work out sometimes! :haha:


----------



## DMG83

Fairybabe said:


> Well done Caleb!! One proud mummy!
> 
> Nai that place in wales sounds lovely. We have two water mad labradors so we will most probably be uk based for hols with bubs too. Where in wales were you? Think DH prefers the idea of a static caravan to a tent tho.we know a lovely dog and child friendly farm in devon with log cabins, so that's an option too.
> 
> Just checked in with bubs on the doppler. So nice to do a quick check and be reassured. Tried it first with a full bladder, really uncomfy and couldn't hear a thing. Quick piddle later and all was fine.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Fairy x

We went to pembrey country park - quite a drive away for us - but so worth it!! Here's a piccy from yesterday - there's a beach but there's also all this green park too, it's massive - and woodland. It's got tobogganing, dry ski slopes, horse riding etc. I think there's a caravan park next door to it and camping in the park itself.. We need to check though because we plan to go back for camping so need to be 100% lol

https://i53.tinypic.com/23veq2x.jpg

we'll prob go to some cottages and places like that as well in the future :thumbup:


----------



## LittleStars

We conceived in a petrie dish! lol DH wasn't even at the appointment when they transferred the blastocysts because he had a mandatory exam to do. Good times! :)

Can't remember who asked but yes we rent a cottage.. actually my dad does and then all my siblings and spouses come for the week. We haven't found the perfect cottage yet so it's different year to year. We tend to be in Eastern Ontario region but this year we're in Western/Southern Quebec. 

Gash - That swimming program sounds wonderful. DD was too colicky as an infant. She didn't start swimming lessons until 3. I'm hoping the new babies take to water a little more. I loooooove swimming. 

I had flutterings last night from one of the babies while watching a movie. I had thought a few times this past week I could feel it but last night confirmed it. I can't wait until it's a regular thing from both of the babies. Though truthfully, not looking forward to the third trimester, having 2 babies kicking me. DD was really rough last time around.


----------



## Kristin83

LittleStars said:


> We conceived in a petrie dish! lol DH wasn't even at the appointment when they transferred the blastocysts because he had a mandatory exam to do. Good times! :)
> 
> Can't remember who asked but yes we rent a cottage.. actually my dad does and then all my siblings and spouses come for the week. We haven't found the perfect cottage yet so it's different year to year. We tend to be in Eastern Ontario region but this year we're in Western/Southern Quebec.
> 
> Gash - That swimming program sounds wonderful. DD was too colicky as an infant. She didn't start swimming lessons until 3. I'm hoping the new babies take to water a little more. I loooooove swimming.
> 
> I had flutterings last night from one of the babies while watching a movie. I had thought a few times this past week I could feel it but last night confirmed it. I can't wait until it's a regular thing from both of the babies. Though truthfully, not looking forward to the third trimester, having 2 babies kicking me. DD was really rough last time around.

I started feeling mine moving around 10 weeks...lol wasnt sure at first but now its starting to feel more solid that i'm almost 15 weeks...so exciting but I'm not looking forward to having 2 really kicking either lol :dohh:

As I am typing this I can feel them...i think they are hungry and I'm waiting for dinner to finish cooking..lol


----------



## zb5

Oooh, I am so jealous of you ladies feeling the kicking! I've tried a few times to sit still and see if I feel anything. Sometimes I think I do, but then I'm not sure. When I think too hard I start to feel the blood vessels in my abdominal area pumping and then I lose focus.

LittleStars, that sounds really nice. My family has a cottage on Cape Cod which is shared, so we may get to spend a few days there this summer. Right now we are pretty far away so we don't get to go very often. But it's soooo nice, DH and I had our honeymoon there, as did my mom, aunt, and grandma. :) My aunts and uncles love Prince Edward Island as well - do you ever go there?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Oooh, I am so jealous of you ladies feeling the kicking! I've tried a few times to sit still and see if I feel anything. Sometimes I think I do, but then I'm not sure. When I think too hard I start to feel the blood vessels in my abdominal area pumping and then I lose focus.
> 
> LittleStars, that sounds really nice. My family has a cottage on Cape Cod which is shared, so we may get to spend a few days there this summer. Right now we are pretty far away so we don't get to go very often. But it's soooo nice, DH and I had our honeymoon there, as did my mom, aunt, and grandma. :) My aunts and uncles love Prince Edward Island as well - do you ever go there?

I've felt fluttering but wasn't sure if it was what I was feeling. Tonight I just felt a really LARGE fluttering. Almost like a little someone was doing summersaults. So I'm starting to think this is the feeling now.:thumbup: 

Can't WAIT until you feel the kicking. I know it will be a lovely moment for you:kiss::hugs::flower:


----------



## zb5

That's so awesome MA, I can't wait to feel it too!


----------



## caleblake

awh Ive had flutterings too and a definate movement this morning while lying in bed. With Caleb I was 23 weeks before I felt anything so dont panic if you dont feel it for a while yet, especially if its your first. 

Nai that beach looks wonderful think I will be looking into it for a wee uk holiday.

Well its raining here today, not a surprise really. We were meant to be going to the local farm but have decided against it as its so miserable. So are having a jammy day ionstead although may jump round to my mums and see if she will make me toast and cheese and tomatos for my lunch as my grills broke and I really feel like it :rofl:

have a nice monday ladies xxx


----------



## mellllly

Herrow!!! Sorry been MIA lately
Had my scan today - little monkey wasnt behaving but they finally got the nuchal measurement.

Can you change my date to the 11th October please Gash?
Im sure Im feeling flutters as well xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ooh yeh melllly had just reminded me, could u please change my due date to the 19th please natalie xx


----------



## Tampa

Hi! Joining this thread a bit late I'm afraid! But I'm Alison, 31, due October 20th. 
I think I'm having a boy!


----------



## sam#3

Ive got my dating scan on thurs morning im so excited :)
Ive been making enquiries about hiring a birth pool today and have bought my first few teeny nappies. Exciting :)


----------



## yourstruly10

Wow I have missed out on a ton. Congrats to everyone feeling movement. Still not feeling any here but that's ok soon enough. 

I have my NT scan on Wednesday. A little nervous but very excited to see my bubs. It was my birthday yesterday and hubby let me book a two package 3d ultrasound for it. So I booked my dates yesterday. One at 23 weeks and one at 27 weeks!!!! So excited.

Gender scan in 36 more days!!! Oh and this morning I got a Braxton hicks...... It was so weird and early. With my daughter they didn't start until 16 weeks. It's pretty sunny and nice here today. May take Ava for a walk while hubby is at work. Tummy is rounding out a bit but no more then at 11 weeks in my avatar. Still haven't gained a pound though. I actually last 3. Was listening to babies heart beat last night and it seems to have settled in at 140 ish now where as when we first heard it at 8 weeks it was 162. Nice and strong still though and easy to find now most days. 

How's everyone else!!!


----------



## horsey_hen

Please can I be moved to the 10th October. Thanks. x


----------



## MrsK

Gash, the waterbabies class sounds amazing. I wonder if I can find anything like it here in the States....

I think I've been feeling flutters the past few days, too-- can't sure though, as I'm not completely certain what it really feels like. It COULD just be a strange new type of gas, I suppose.


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi all,

Hope everyone is doing well?!!

I had my dating scan today, it was amazing - baby was stretching, kicking and doing headstands, lol :)

Apparently I was having Braxton Hicks contractions during the scan, which I was completely unaware of - I didn't even know you could have them this early?!!! So they took a while getting the measurements, but dated me at 13+1 - which pretty much matches my dates. So official due date is 17th October :) One day early - if you could change my date on the front page please?!!! Haha - isn't it funny how one day is so important to us, lol :)

Still buzzing, lol :)


----------



## caleblake

thatsb everyone updated, Had a very eventful day but will update later as need some food xxx


----------



## BabyDeacon

hello i think ive changed my mind i think i want to know the sex of my baby,, 
my 12 week scan today at 12+5 spot on:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







12+5.1.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## caleblake

awh why have you changed your mind hunny?

So today I spent the day in a&e after falling down the stairs :dohh: I was ok as never fell on my tummy, just hurt my elbow really. Im such a clutz. Put the full story on my journal if insomnia sets in and anyone wants a midnight read xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies! I am a bit late here, but have not joined any pregnancy groups yet and still actively speak with my TTC ladies....But its time for me to accept that I AM pregnant, and will be for quite some time now:) I didn't want to jinx anything too soon, but am quite confident in this bean now that its gotten through quite a bit. 

Congrats to all the october babies on the way! 

My due date is October 19th!


----------



## LittleStars

Welcome Tampa! and Welcome nypage! :hi:

zb5 - I've never gone to any of the maritime provinces. I like my big city! That being said DH is in the military and the navy to boot so I'm sure there is a chance that at some point we could get posted to one of the coasts and while I know DH would choose BC I'd definitely choose Halifax to be a little closer to get home to visit family. Everyone I've ever known from the maritimes LOOOOOOOOVE PEI. A friend of mine even bought a cottage there when her husband got posted back there. 

Well after DH and I went around and around with the whole trading in the car for a new one thing.... we've decided to do our absolute best to see if we can get three carseats in the back of the Civic and a twin stroller in the trunk. It's going to be hard but we really would like to be payment free for a few years while we save up to get a vehicle we WANT. Dh agreed that he really only wanted the minivan for 2-3 years just to make things easy but that the cost/benefit wasn't there if we can make it work with our current car. Wish us luck! This might be a bit of a chore. 

The good thing though... it means I have to start shopping for baby things!!! window shopping of course but yay!!! I'm thinking I need to get my passport updated for some serious cross border shopping. The Canadian dollar is rockin'!


----------



## Lys

Hi Everyone,
Can I just say I love this thread!!! Great job Gash for starting it!

So, every morning I have a VERY VERY definite bump! It is about softball size this week and I can put my palm around it nicely! I showed it to the OH yesterday... I said Babe do you want to feel the baby... when I lifted up my shirt and sucked in a little he goes, "WOW... I didn't realize you were showing already!!". I lose the bump through the day but laying down it is easy to find. This is my first so altogether a very exciting event. :cloud9:

I don't think I have felt any flutters yet but I am not very quite or still! Lucky ladies though who are feeling movement already!! 

The OH goes to Germany for a week tomorrow for work... we are going to find out the gender when he gets back!!! YAY, probably 4/18 or 4/19 :happydance:

Hope everyone had a good Monday!


----------



## zb5

Glad you're okay gash! That sounds very unpleasant so I hope your elbow feels better soon.

LittleStars, good luck with the car! It does sound difficult with the three car seats, but a car is a big investment. It is a great feeling not having any car payments as well.

Welcome nypage! I totally understand your waiting, I felt very cautious at the beginning as well.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nothing really to report right now. It's 2am here and I'm just about to get to bed. :wacko: The Doula will be here again tomorrow to talk with us and check in. Friday is our anatomy scan and I'm PRAYING that we may find out the gender at almost 15wks. I'd LOVE to know!

Glad all is well, :hi: to the new ladies and looking forward to getting to know you all. :hug:


----------



## BabyDeacon

gash02 said:


> awh why have you changed your mind hunny?
> 
> So today I spent the day in a&e after falling down the stairs :dohh: I was ok as never fell on my tummy, just hurt my elbow really. Im such a clutz. Put the full story on my journal if insomnia sets in and anyone wants a midnight read xxx

its just hit me,, my mum has turners.. and i was ok yea and...... if its a girl my mum had me with hrt... but she had me... and my mum has no other problems went thru her meapous early but shes all ok...so i was like i dont mind what sex as long as all is ok, hubby wanted me to have the downs test so i did thats a great number but it kinda slipped out that when i said oh every one NUB guessing girl.. he face dropped and said oh,, and then along the words i want a boy cause turners... then went silent.. i dont know what to do or say..
im stuck! so im thinking of i know the sex hubby can prepare him self.. as he didnt want a baby with downs ( not to every one prefrence ) but that was hubbys choice i just wonder what he would be like if baby has turners.. it could be like my mum or could be worse.... not that it would bother me...

Hope you are ok gash i will have a read


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey BabyDeacon, that sounds like a tricky place to be right now. Forgive my ignorance, but what is Turners? How does it affect someone? Hope you and your hubby work things through ok.
Fairy x


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome new ladies!!!

And hurrah for the good scans coming in.

Gash, that sounds a bit of a fright falling like that! You take care lady!

Littlestars i've seen plenty of cars with three carseats in a row. I guess you might just have to mess around with diff brands of car seats as some will be that bit wider than others. If it's anyhelp, on Saturday we were in a department store and the saleswoman explained the whole car seat thing to us as we didn't have a clue. I asked her in all honesty what is the diff between a car seat costing £50 and £150. She said in reality, not a lot, maybe apart from comfort and padding. She said they all have to comply to the same safety standards and laws. So the cheap ones are just as safe as the expensive ones. She said you pay for name of brand and extra comfiness. So that was good to know. 

Well, we've just moved my scan day back two days. AGH!!! How's this for timing? My DH has applied for a job in the area of the country we want to move to, to be closer to family and friends etc. Well, brilliant news he has an interview. On the same day as the scan was scheduled. We both sooooo want him to be there, so they have agreed to move the scan into a cancellation slot they had. So instead of it being 2 weeks today, it's 2 weeks and 2days from today. Thank goodness i have the doppler to keep me reassured in the meantime or i would go just a little crazy!! So i'll be 13+3 at the scan. At least it should make for a great picture!!! 

Hurrah for bumps starting to appear! I'm definitely getting more rounded. Not bump shaped as such tho darn it! I've started wearing maternity trousers just cos of the comfy waistbands. Hurrah for elastic! 

Hope everyone is well. 

Fairy xx


----------



## BabyDeacon

tuners is a chromosone diseasse, infertility osteo atheritus my mum had HRT to have me,, www.tss.org.uk


----------



## lalos 30

hi ladies im angela just had my dating scan yesterday and everything was perfect and my due date is 25th of october eeek i cant wait ! does anybody have an idea when i should feel some flutterings/movements ? this will b my 3rd child xx


----------



## LittleStars

lalos - welcome! I don't know when to tell you might be able to feel anything.. as the saying goes 'every pregnancy is different'. I can tell you though that you feel a baby with a posterior placenta sooner than an anterior one and if you are a bit 'fluffy' it can take longer than the the skinny girls. The fact that this is not your first tells me you will likely feel things sooner than pervious pregnancies. I can only seemingly (and only sometimes so far) feel one of the babies and that makes sense since one is posterior and the other is anterior. Also the fact that there is two in there it's probably a bit more of a squeeze for the babies. 

Just found out today that DH is NOT going away for 3 months training this summer. I'm happy to have him around and all but it was the perfect summer for him to go away since the babies will be here next summer and DD is old enough to understand why daddy had to go away. Next summer he will likely take paternity leave so hopefully he will get a chance to do the training the following summer before school is over and he is back on the job. On the bright side I won't be a single mom all summer during the week (he would have driven home on the weekends) and going camping will be easier to plan. 

Okay off to :laundry::iron::dishes:. (what? No icon for vacuuming??) Spring cleaning is calling!


----------



## yourstruly10

Hey *LittleStars*. I saw that you said your hubby is in the military and if i remember correctly you said you live in edmonton i believe at some point. Correct me if im wrong i may be thinking of someone else lo

*EDIT: Oops nope just read back you said Canada not edmonton sorry*.


----------



## nypage1981

Was listening to babies heart beat last night and it seems to have settled in at 140 ish now where as when we first heard it at 8 weeks it was 162. Nice and strong still though and easy to find now most days. 

Hi- 

Is this normal for the HB to go lower like this for good? Mine was always 160's until like a week ago its 140's and 150's and not gunna lie, it worried me! I know it shouldn't but it did. Nice to see this must be a trend with babies. :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Shoot, I tried to quote you Yourstruly10 and for some reason it didn't put that sentence in quotes...so refer to the beginning of my post as your own words....then mine. Stupid computer.


----------



## yourstruly10

nypage1981 said:


> Was listening to babies heart beat last night and it seems to have settled in at 140 ish now where as when we first heard it at 8 weeks it was 162. Nice and strong still though and easy to find now most days.
> 
> Hi-
> 
> Is this normal for the HB to go lower like this for good? Mine was always 160's until like a week ago its 140's and 150's and not gunna lie, it worried me! I know it shouldn't but it did. Nice to see this must be a trend with babies. :thumbup:

It happened with my daughters too. At 8 weeks hers was 165 and by the time we heard it again at 14 weeks at the doctors it had settled at 145. I asked the doctor then if it was normal and he told me if was perfectly normal. He said its faster during their major development time in the fist 12 weeks and then settles at a rate when the major development is slowing down. some stay high some settle a bit lower. Also baby's heart beat is faster when they are moving around and slower when they sleep/relax. Also most women dont hear their baby's heart beat until around 12-14 weeks so they dont really notice a difference.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks! Ive seen it since 6 weeks on ultrasound and just amazing what a change it has gone through. I listen each day on doppler and have this huge fear of it being too low. I should just relax:)


----------



## yourstruly10

nypage1981 said:


> Thanks! Ive seen it since 6 weeks on ultrasound and just amazing what a change it has gone through. I listen each day on doppler and have this huge fear of it being too low. *I should just relax*


Absolutely. Your baby's heart rate sounds great. Easier said then done though right lol. This is baby number two for me(baby number 1 is 6.5 months old) and i still worry at every little twing and pull lol. Think its just mommy instincts gone to overdrive lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh I hear ya. I've got a 7 year old princess, but back then with my first, I had no idea anything bad could happen. Its only since years and years of trying and MMC last year that I realize how much can happen. Its kind of jaded me a bit, but im still so grateful! Plus, after 7 years I totally forget all this. I have NO idea what her Heart rate was, cuz again, I was just going with the flow and not worried about a thing! 

OK another question I just have come up with and soooooo confused-
Anyone know the answer? 

My LMP would calculate me about a week ahead of what I am measuring. SO my doctors have gone by my scan measurements for how far along I am, but I was just told that your "weeks pregnant" are from LMP. But if that's not the same as my baby's measuring rate, wouldnt I actually be the weeks pregnant according to my scan measurements? Now I don't know how far along I am suddenly . Help!


----------



## DMG83

you may have ovulated late so you'd be measuring smaller, I believ e(but may be wrong!!!) that you go by your due date given at your dating scan - I will be put back a few days i think because i ovulated cd18 instead of cd14 - halloween baby instead of 28th!


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh Nai that makes us exactly the same! By lmp I am 11+5 but I ov'd cd18 too and mt private scan confirmed baby was exactly due halloween!

Yeah, nyp it is sooo hard not to worry! I worry if I feel good, then worry when I feel bad. D'oh. Think things will be easier when we have big bumps and can feel kicks. 

Fairy x


----------



## nypage1981

Nai that is true, I have a longer cycle so then don't ovulate at the perfect time, so that set my baby back a bit. I'm going to stick with my dating scan. Thanks. 

I'm a natural worried, but pregnant after a loss really did me in! OH bought me a doppler, and looked into an ultrasound machine to ease my crazy worries! We stuck with just the doppler. lol. 

I read that a 3d ultrasound could tell the sex now in the 12 th week. wow!


----------



## yourstruly10

Morning ladies. Off to my ultrasound in an hour. Currently drinking my water for it and i have to pee already... Uh oh lol Should be an interesting car ride.


----------



## mommyof3girls

yourstruly10 said:


> Morning ladies. Off to my ultrasound in an hour. Currently drinking my water for it and i have to pee already... Uh oh lol Should be an interesting car ride.

Good luck at your scan. I had to ask if I could be seen quicker because my back was hurting so bad from holding my pee.


----------



## yourstruly10

Yay back from the ultrasound. It was great! Baby was measuring 1 day behind so im now due October 15th. Baby was very sleep but did a few kicks for us. Heart beat was 136 and NT measurement was 1.4mm So perfect. Here are a few pics. Baby has its legs right up and hands by the face. 

https://i53.tinypic.com/33dxfdf.jpghttps://i53.tinypic.com/2e3bmsw.jpg


----------



## nypage1981

Yay for your great scan! And you didn't pee yourself!


----------



## lalos 30

beautifull scan pics yourstruly10 are any of you guys gonna find out the sex at the 20 week scan ? i had my mw app today and i finally got to hear the babys hb im sooooo happy xx


----------



## yourstruly10

Thanks lalso 30. Congrats on hearing the heart beat. It's really a wonderful sound.

We are finding out. Only 34 more days!!


----------



## lalos 30

i have my scan on the 6th of june im not really fussed what the sex is as i have one of each allready :)


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies well Ive had a pretty eventful few days so will update the front page in a minute.

yourtruely fabulous scan piccys hunny.

So as I explained I fell down the stairs 2 days ago (luckily backwards so not on my tummy) I hurt my elbow sholuder and finger mainly. Anyway I wasnt to concerned about baby haribo as I never hurt my tummy in anyway. Then I had my 16 weeks midwife appointment today, everything was good until she tried to find the heartbeat................and couldnt. Well my heart was in my mouth the whole time and then she decided to refer me to the hospital for a scan. They were so quick and luckily everythings totally fine with haribo bump. I got 2 lovely new pictures and got to see the heart beating away. Oh and I now think its a boy although Im not changing my gender guess cause I think you should go with first instincts but thought I may have saw a winky :rofl:

here 2 new ones of little haribo and 1 of my elbow from my fall although it was taken just after it so its much more purple now :rofl: xxx
https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/babymiller22.jpg


https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/babymiller23.jpg

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/_1.jpg


----------



## Mrsturner

Gash - Ouch! Your poor elbow! Im glad all is good though and you got to see haribo (quality name!) again. 

I have my dating and downs scan on monday!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I am so impatient for it! Its killing me keeping this secret. I wanted to tell everyone this weekend, but we decided to wait for the scan results first, so have to keep schtum for a few more days :nope:


----------



## caleblake

ooooooooooo mrst good luck for monday :thumbup:

I got my letter with my results this week and its within the normal range :yipee: and also my bloods results so no syphilis here :rofl:

Yeah I got a fright but Im ok now thanks :hugs: xxx


----------



## DMG83

rang the hospital yesterday because i still hadn't heard through for a scan date - the midwife hadn't registered me with the damn hospital!! i was kept on the line for a good 15 minutes whilst they tried to find my details, nothing. So they got hold of my mw who randomly was on call at that hospital but on a different floor the same day and she has now handed in my booking in notes :dohh: but because they were so apologetic and sorry they said i could choose what day to go in for my scan :happydance: so i'm going in next thurs at 10.30am - that's the 1st day of my easter annual leave :thumbup: so no rushing back to work afterwards! :happydance:

Got my doppler to work the other morning but nothing since.. :cry: :shrug: has anyone else had this happen? i'm still getting twinges and don't "feel" like anything is wrong.. but can't help but worry :dohh: 

beautiful scan pics ladies, can't wait to have mine to add too!

to the lady who asked about gender, we will def be finding out, i want to get organised and pick a name!

fairy :winkwink: i think my baby MIGHT come early though lol i'm only 5foot and my sister's are 2 inches taller and all their babies came early so i'm in for a good chance it'll be early lol however saying that i'll prob go 2 weeks over now! !:rofl:


----------



## zb5

Nai, I was able to find my baby's hb with the doppler at almost 9 weeks and then couldn't find it for another two weeks or so. I think it hides in there! It was still hard to find until this past week. Now I'm finally far enough along that I have been finding it quickly!

gash, your poor elbow! It does sound like a very eventful week, but I'm glad you got to see your healthy little haribo. :)


----------



## DMG83

zb5 said:


> Nai, I was able to find my baby's hb with the doppler at almost 9 weeks and then couldn't find it for another two weeks or so. I think it hides in there! It was still hard to find until this past week. Now I'm finally far enough along that I have been finding it quickly!
> 
> gash, your poor elbow! It does sound like a very eventful week, but I'm glad you got to see your healthy little haribo. :)

:thumbup: thanks! It's hard not to worry.. glad to hear the same happened for you x


----------



## caleblake

Nai the mw couldnt find the hb today with a doppler and Im 15 +2 so it definately happens good news about the scan date though :thumbup:

ZB5 thanks and glad your finding the heartbeat ok :hugs: 

As for me Im planning on not finding out the gender but not sure if my willpower will last, techincally I could find out on monday :rofl: xxx


----------



## zb5

Funny thing, today at my appt the doctor found the baby's hb RIGHT AWAY, like literally as soon as she plopped the doppler down. My DH asked, "How do you know that's the baby's heartbeat and not her heartbeat?". Then the doctor tried to find mine to show it to him and it took her a few minutes to locate it! Even then it was not as strong as the baby's! Maybe baby is in a really convenient position right now. :shrug:

Oooh gash, it will be hard to resist! I hope you do whatever you decide is best. :) Maybe haribo would make it difficult to see anyway. :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone. Yay for the beautiful baby scans! :happydance: I can't wait for mine on Friday and hope that having a totally different sonographer will give us a nicer pic. Oh how I hope she'll try and find the gender. I know sometimes they get to be sticklers and ask to wait until wk 20 or so, but I REALLY need to know!

Gash, I was first not going to try but now I absolutely MUST know. I think it's helping me bond a bit better. I was distant for awhile because of having lost Jackson, but now I'm melting with every wiggle I feel.

Glad your all doing well.


----------



## LittleStars

Yourstruly - I'm in Ottawa :) I've never been out as far west as Edmonton, only Winnipeg a few years ago. 

Gash - I'm so glad they found the HB! That elbow is nasty!

You girls are killing me with the doppler heartbeats. I don't have one and won't be getting one.. perhaps a good thing. I think I would become rather obessed! 

I love that gender scans are around the bend. I'm really hoping both babies will cooperate. If I have to come up with a boy/girl nursery theme that's going to be a lot of work! Nothing booked yet for me. I will find out April 26th when I'm next in for an US. 

I located the car seats that I think will work in my car and they are available in local store which is so great. I was worried I'd have to order sight unseen. The only thing I can't seem to locate yet is the snap'n'go twin stroller I wanted. Such slim pickings for twin stuff. Kinda sucks when the singleton stuff is so trendy and cute. You'd think with the increase of the use of fertility treatments they'd have more offerings. Oh well. Maybe I'll luck out and the twins will walk really early like DD and I can just harness them. Hey, if I attach a sled to them in the winter... muhahahahaha.. so wrong but so funny.

In the meantime, my daughter who had spent the day with my dad while my mom and I went shopping didn't feel too good while we were driving home. Luckily we were able to stop in time but my 4 year old had her first road-side projectile barf event. Poor kid. She hasn't barfed since she was maybe 1.5 yo and that time she barfed all over my brand new couch. I was so happy that she understood she was going to barf and didn't do it in the car.


----------



## zb5

LittleStars said:


> Maybe I'll luck out and the twins will walk really early like DD and I can just harness them. Hey, if I attach a sled to them in the winter... muhahahahaha.. so wrong but so funny.

:haha: Hey, with two you will have twice the horsepower!

Anyway, about the dopplers, once we are feeling kicks regularly they'll have outlived their use. I hesitated buying one because I knew I'd use it for such a short amount of time... oh well!


----------



## Adele2011

Gash-glad everything is ok, little haribo i like it :baby: my friend works for haribo yum. 
I've got a doppler but still havent found anything quite annoyinng but not that worried would be nice tho as havent heard it yet.
Is anyone still being sick?


----------



## Zenobia

Yes Me! Im still being sick, i just dont have the sickness feeling anymore. One minute everything is fine and the next i have about 3 seconds before i am sick. (tmi but it comes out with alot of force too. soz )Nothing i do seems to be able to stop it either. Yes ive tried!! This is my 4th and ive never experianced anything like this before. Im worried to go out in case it happens in public :(


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls. 

I wish i was still sick. Worries me that im not! My prenatal which made me sick guaranteed, don't even make me sick anymore:(


----------



## 20102001

I had my '12 week' scan todaaay! :dance:
 



Attached Files:







13w.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsK

Gash-- Haribo's name is making me want sweets! :-D

We'll be finding out the gender May 10th... seems like I just cannot wait that long.. arghh!


----------



## DMG83

gorgeous pic 20102001!! :kiss: I can't wait for my scan on thursday now!!!! 

nyp - I agree, my sickness went about 2 weeks ago, now i get the odd wave of nausea if i don't eat, and get indigestion really easily but i'm not hungry at all as everything just looks rubbish :shrug: makes me feel like something must be wrong, surely i should be starving by now eating everything in sight if i'm not sick anymore!?


----------



## nypage1981

Nai, must be normal because moat days i hate food. Still! Just dont like anything. I get the odd day that I pig out and love food then hate it again but no queaziness like i had all the time before. Mine is also mpre indigestion. A lot of that.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies :hi:

What a beautiful pic of the baby 20102001!! :hugs:

After the hospital issue last week, I started feeling nausious again for the past week. Yesterday it started to subside again. I'm getting the feeling on and off but NOTHING like it was a few weeks ago NONSTOP! NYPAGE, usually in the second trimester (which is where you are) nausia starts to subside. I know women who've had no nausia at all and have gone to have healthy babies so don't worry. Everyone's body is different during pregnancy.

Anatomy scan tomorrow :happydance: I pray we can see the baby nicely and have a nice picture to finally share with everyone. Oh it would be so nice to know what the baby is, I know it may be too early but I've seen where people have found it between wks 14-16 so I'd LOVE to know already.

On another fun note, my husband has decided to soley take over the garden duties this year. Today I caught him prepping one of our raised beds and newpapering the other two larger raised beds. It looked like one big invitation for the ferral cats to think it was a big litter box so I had him cover it with a tarp until this weekend when he plans to fill it and put the fence around it.

I'm SO excited. So far we're planting corn, pole beans, winter squash, rainbow swiss chard, spinach, carrots, onions, roma tomatoes, brandywine tomatoes, sweet 100's which are cherry tomatoes and Romaine lettuce. We'll see if we have room for more but I think that may be it this time around. Once he gets the fencing up we'll have three feet inside each side and I'll plant some wildflowers around the inside of the fencing not just to look pretty but to keep pests away.

Our landlord is finishing the trim outside our house and is adding a new roof on this week. I'm PRAYING he will soon build our deck so we can put a grill out there and I can actually sit outside for some time. We have the beautiful front porch that I sit with the dogs in right now, but I'd LOVE to have the deck. Especially for the fireworks display come summer!

So a bit off topic, my husbands birthday is the day William and Kate marry. What are those of you from the UK doing that day?  Do you all get as excited as the rest of the world does? They seem to be covering the whole wedding in Times Square here in NY. I live in Central NY and the news is covering it from 6am on.


----------



## Adele2011

yeah when i'm sick it's with force :wacko: need some tena lady :blush: haha normally just feel queasy when i'm hungry. 
I'll be at work for the royal wedding i'm not that bothered about it but would of liked a day off but my work r mean. 
That veg bed sound good i'm wanting to start one off. Decking, bbq and chilling out also sound good :coffee:
is everyones baby lying down in scan pic?


----------



## yourstruly10

Adele2011 said:


> yeah when i'm sick it's with force :wacko: need some tena lady :blush: haha normally just feel queasy when i'm hungry.
> I'll be at work for the royal wedding i'm not that bothered about it but would of liked a day off but my work r mean.
> That veg bed sound good i'm wanting to start one off. Decking, bbq and chilling out also sound good :coffee:
> 
> 
> *is everyones baby lying down in scan pic?*

My baby is laying down cuddled at the very bottom of my uterus. Lol. My uterus is half out and half in my pelvis but baby is still in my pelvis lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Rebekah- it IS true all women are different. I wasn't sick with my first who is 7 years old. Its very hard to remember everything and how it all went from that long ago. Especially since I wasn't very worried or concerned with anything back then! Now everything gets me scared. Good luck at your scan! Hope you get a gender peek! I am from midwest, but OH and I went to New York in Jan and its a funny story. He had to go suddenly for work and it was going to be RIGHT over my fertile time and so we spent a lot of money last minute to have me follow along just so we wouldn't miss the time, and we got knocked up! Stayed right in manhatten at an obnoxious hotel next to central park but was very fun! And got us pregnant! 

IDK where my baby is lying really....i know the view of my avatar is with the probe way up on my tummy, pointing down, so thats an aerial view of the top of my uterus. So baby was on its side facing out of my tummy. Was hard for her to get good pics!


----------



## Fairybabe

I am working the morning of the royal wedding. I'm self employed and so all these bank holidays are a nightmare for me...no work, no pay. I'm curious to see the dress, but that's all! Not a big royal fan I'm afraid. Don't get me wrong, am not anti royal, just not bothered. It will be full on media coverage here tho. Today they kept going on about the royal horseguards practising their marches. 

2 weeks today til my scan! Am loving all the pics you gals are putting up!

Fairy x


----------



## 20102001

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> *What a beautiful pic of the baby 20102001!! *:hugs:
> 
> After the hospital issue last week, I started feeling nausious again for the past week. Yesterday it started to subside again. I'm getting the feeling on and off but NOTHING like it was a few weeks ago NONSTOP! NYPAGE, usually in the second trimester (which is where you are) nausia starts to subside. I know women who've had no nausia at all and have gone to have healthy babies so don't worry. Everyone's body is different during pregnancy.
> 
> Anatomy scan tomorrow :happydance: I pray we can see the baby nicely and have a nice picture to finally share with everyone. Oh it would be so nice to know what the baby is, I know it may be too early but I've seen where people have found it between wks 14-16 so I'd LOVE to know already.
> 
> On another fun note, my husband has decided to soley take over the garden duties this year. Today I caught him prepping one of our raised beds and newpapering the other two larger raised beds. It looked like one big invitation for the ferral cats to think it was a big litter box so I had him cover it with a tarp until this weekend when he plans to fill it and put the fence around it.
> 
> I'm SO excited. So far we're planting corn, pole beans, winter squash, rainbow swiss chard, spinach, carrots, onions, roma tomatoes, brandywine tomatoes, sweet 100's which are cherry tomatoes and Romaine lettuce. We'll see if we have room for more but I think that may be it this time around. Once he gets the fencing up we'll have three feet inside each side and I'll plant some wildflowers around the inside of the fencing not just to look pretty but to keep pests away.
> 
> Our landlord is finishing the trim outside our house and is adding a new roof on this week. I'm PRAYING he will soon build our deck so we can put a grill out there and I can actually sit outside for some time. We have the beautiful front porch that I sit with the dogs in right now, but I'd LOVE to have the deck. Especially for the fireworks display come summer!
> 
> So a bit off topic, my husbands birthday is the day William and Kate marry. *What are those of you from the UK doing that day? Do you all get as excited as the rest of the world does? *They seem to be covering the whole wedding in Times Square here in NY. I live in Central NY and the news is covering it from 6am on.


Thanks hun! :hugs:

Tbh I'm not fussed, an I don't really know anyone who is.
I mean there's stuff in all the shops and shop windows but I thin it might just be a normal day unless anyone puts anything on (I nearly said if the pubs put anything on :dohh: no more of that for meee!! :haha: Although I could have an orange juice? lol)

I want to see her dress and what she looks like but I probably won't watch it or anything.

It'll be a bank holiday so maybe someone will have a bbq or somthing but not _for _the wedding just cos it's bank holiday :)

Funny you should say it's your OHs bday someone in work was telling me it was her OH's bday that day too :D


----------



## LittleStars

Mommy'sAngel - that reminds me, gotta get some propane and see if the BBQ will still fire up this year. We've been living on a Frankenstein'd BBQ that we slapped together from one my parents were getting rid of 5 years ago. Changed out a few parts and it worked well but every spring I get afraid we will be BBQless. I definitely do NOT need that expense ontop of bills and getting ready for twins. Bad enough we need a new mower.

I felt terribly sick earlier today while driving home after taking DH in for an exam. Spinning in the head and a little puky. Weird since I thought I was totally done with morning sickness for a few weeks now. I had a bout of similar feeling about 4 days ago while in the house.. felt sort of puky and shaky all at the same time. Sucks. Hope is isn't anything to gets any worse. I had hypoglycemia last pregnancy and it wasn't fun.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Littlestars, glad I could be of help to remind you of the bbq. :winkwink: Hope you feel better soon!

I was wondering if the locals were really as interested in it as the media says they are. I was left thinking they closed down EVERYTHING and there would be tons of parties in the streets there. :rofl: That's what the media has us thinking anyways. I'd like to see her dress as well but won't be bothered to get up at 6am to watch it for the whole day. :lol: 

I love Prince Charles veggie garden! I wish I could visit it and see how they're doing it all. I saw a documentary this past winter on it and was in AWE over the whole garden. I was in both Wiltshire at one point AND spent most of the time in North Yorkshire. I have to say the countryside is just beautiful there. ((sigh)) I miss the UK. I have to get my husband to get his passport once and for all! :thumbup: :winkwink:


----------



## Kristin83

I found out today I'm having two boys :D :happydance:

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/babyaandbnubshot00115w1.jpg

Due date is still the same after the growth scan but doctor told me I'll probably deliver by 38 weeks.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG Team BLUE!! :happydance: :thumbup: Congrats!!


----------



## Kristin83

Thanks!


----------



## zb5

Wooohoo, team blue! Congrats Kristin! It will be fun to see the genders coming in over the next several weeks.

I used to have a mini crush on William, but now I don't think he's as cute. I feel bad for famous people, everyone judges them all the time! (Including me...)


----------



## Kristin83

Thank u :D


----------



## BabyDeacon

Yay team blue I hope I'm joiing you I'm thinking of getting a private gender scan as I want to know asap,, my scan is 3rd June and I go away on a hen weekend in Spain on the 4th lol so I want time to buy a pink or blue outfit before anyone else lol


----------



## caleblake

wow I missed loads yesterday :rofl:

Congratulations on team blue kristin, boys rock!!! Will update your guess to reality on the front page. Who else has gender scans coming up? xxx


----------



## LittleStars

Kristen - congratulations!!! I know my doctor told me that with twins 38 weeks was as far along as he'd let me go. Scarier fact was when he pointed out the average delivery for twins was 36 weeks and then further pointed out that meant that 50% of twin deliveries are BEFORE that point! I plan on having my bags packed and the room ready by the end of Augst 'just in case'. Are you hoping to deliver vaginally? I had a c-section with my last and I assumed that I would be forced to have another bu my doctor is cool with me trying for a v-bac but I'm so scared I'd get one out and the other would still need a c-section. 

I seriously gotta get off of here. DD will be wondering where I am if I don't leave ASAP to pick her up from kindergarten. Ahhhh!!!!

back later hopefully.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Kristen - https://www.pic4ever.com/images/congratualtions.gif

Ive just realised i never posted any pics of my 12 week scan to share with you ladies so heres a couple xx

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_0657.jpg

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_0659.jpg

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_0654.jpg

Also is anyone else still needing to pee very regulary lol....for anyone thats not...when does this pass as i am sick of looking at my bathroom haha!!


----------



## yourstruly10

Congrats on team blue Kristen!!!!!

Mummy2tylerxx- I never really got the have to pee all the time thing with my daughter until 3rd tri and with this one it didn't start until last week so I'm not sure when it will ease off. Hopefully it does a little for you before third tri when baby is heavy and kicking your bladder.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

i hope so, i didnt get it with Tyler untill the 3rd tri either but this time i need lots, maybe i will phone MW & take a sample down and possibly rule out UTI just to be safe x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

well i took a sample down and i do have a UTI ..... great!! On antibiotics so hope they help xx


----------



## hunibunihuman

Hi,

I am due on the 1st October 2011, I do not know the gender and won't be able to find out until my 20wk scan on the 13th May, feels like ages because I really want to know :)


----------



## Adele2011

My gender scan is the 18th May. Congrats on the twin blue bumpkins :happydance: I'm watching tv at the moment (V) and a lady is giving birth to an alien lizard haha. Loving the scan pics :thumbup:


----------



## BabyDeacon

I'm looking at getting a private scan https://www.babybond.com/gender-scan.php

Hehehe I've sent a link to my mum (",) I wonder if I get one as a surprise?.


----------



## DMG83

am i the only uk lady excited for the wedding!? lol i've got the day off work and we've been invited to a family bbq so they're putting up flags and decorating and we're watching the wedding all together lol 

so jealous of all you ladies finding out the sex already - i'm still waiting on my 12 week scan! :dohh:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:hi:
I hate the perinatal office I go to!! Sadly there is no other that is nearby and the one two hours away just agrees with the protocal this office has given. Second time I've had a visit that last 3 hours long with much of it waiting. THEN for the second time I've been disappointed by the fact that the origional Dr. I said I'd allow work with me wasn't there. Instead I got the midwife. She's better than some in that office, but sorry, with the major issues I have, I don't trust her feedback as last pregnancy the nursing staff totally ignored the issue of bacterial vaginosis until it was too late as did they ignore the lost mucus plug. 

Would you believe the lady that takes my bloodpressure was a total jerk?? I told her that I needed the small cuff per chart and she told me to "calm down". When she put the origional cuff on it was loose and gave me a bad reading. When asking her to try again she told me to calm down again. I wanted to hit this old bat!! Are you kidding?? I've been waiting for 3 hours out in the waiting room, I also KNOW my body. You only know whats on my chart dear!!!

I'm known by the nurses as a B*#ch. Sadly because I'm trying to be proactive and won't allow any mess ups this go around. I heard them out in the hallway say to each other, "she refuses to have the speculum exam". Pickle pusses!! Of COURSE I refuse it. I'm not giving any reason for my cervix to dialate. If you need a swab test, get your gloves on, part the lips and go on in, but absolutely NO SPECULUM test!!

Anyways, my husband ended up calling in late for the second time and when we got home while my husband was racing to dress for work I had forgotten that I put soda in the freezer for a dinner guest yesterday. Since I don't drink soda I forgot about it. We got home and the whole thing exploaded in our freezing busting the door wide open. :wacko: What a DAY!!! :rofl: I'm laughing at the last part because it was honestly funny, though it was really at a time we were in a hurry. 

Got a pic of the baby today, heartbeat is great and I'm just praying for the next 26 wks to go buy without a hitch. :thumbup: No gender though yet as baby is head down at the moment so it made pics a bit harder. We did get a cute pic of the baby's hand and I keep thinking it's his or her way of saying "mom, I'm okay, everything is going to be alright with me". It just warms my heart!!

My cervical length went from 39 to 37. It has me slightly on edge as I'm not sure if this is a normal change or if this is a step toward incompetant cervix. :wacko: I start the 17P injections in two weeks and they put them on order this week. 

These may be HUGE because I can't get photobucket to work today to resize.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0038.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0039.jpg


----------



## zb5

Oooh MA, his/her little hand is so cute! Sorry your doctor's offices are jerks. I always worry what the doctors will think of me when I ask too many questions... Stupid I know, who cares what they think of me? We should just feel comfortable asserting ourselves. I'm sorry they aren't making it easy for you.

I have also suddenly begun peeing a lot. Weird because it didn't start until recently... but I had a sample taken and no UTI. :shrug:


----------



## caleblake

Kerri that sucks about your UTI hope it clear soon, I used to get them all the time with Caleb too. Thanks for sharing the scan pics 

hunibunihuman welcome to october :hi: nobody really knows the gender on here (apart from kristin) they are all just guesses on the front page I will update you in a minute.

Adele where are you going for your gender scan?

babydeacon hope your mum surprises you. I used babybond for my genderscan with Caleb and they were brilliant.

Nai how long till your 12 week scan. Im looking forward to the wedding too, I think its so patriotic and will be a huge part of history. Im so excited to see her dress too 

MA its so lovely to see scan pics of baby MA. They are great :thumbup:

Zb5 go get it checked out incase its a uti as they are not the best in pregnancy.

Glad all ladies are well today hope your haviing a nice weekend xxx


----------



## DMG83

scan's on thursday at 10.30am hun x


----------



## caleblake

oooooooooooooooo exciting, I cant wait to see baby nai xxx


----------



## Adele2011

mommys angel- ur babys hand is very cute and the rest :happydance: looks like your baby is having a nap :sleep: sorry they were mean at hospital at least you got lush pics out of it. Made me chuckle about soda sort of thing i do. 
Nai- bbq sounds good i could really fancy bbq food. I'll just watch it on tv at work :cry: 
Gash- just getting 20 weeks scan at my local hospital, my boyf really wants to get a private 4d one later in pregnancy but the ones i've seen freak me out :wacko: i think they are a lovely idea but i'm not sure might just wait to see :baby: for real


----------



## caleblake

Oooooooooooo I got a 4d one with Caleb and it was brilliant I still watch it. It swayed me as I thought it would be such an amazing thing for him when he's older. Imagine seeing yourself before you have even been born and are in the womb. He probably wont be that interested :rofl: xxx


----------



## LittleStars

Hey ladies! I love the ultrasound pictures!!! I'm kinda kicking myself for insisting on a scan after my last appointment since it means I'm not scheduled for one anytime soon. boo for me! I only say that in hindsight though, at the time I needed the reassurance that the SCH wasn't causing any harm.

Mommy'sAngel - That sucks they were so nasty at the appointment. I know I always have to ask for a larger cuff but I've never had any nurse or doctor challenge me on it. Once and a while they try with the regular cuff and I just give them the ol' told-you-so smirk when then have to change it and try again. One thing to mention to you.. try to not get yourself worked up before they take the BP, a high reading even if just from temp. anxiety because they are arseholes could end up in you getting sent to the hospital needlessly for stress tests or scheduled for an induction down the line. On the bright side: you're starting your meds soon!!!! Yay for that! When do they plan on stitching you up? 

AFM - nothing much going on. Had another restless night which bites but whatever, I can sleep again in a few years right? Hahaha, I say this and yet my daughter is developing a new habit of waking earlier and earlier and staying up later. I like it when she sleeps for 11-12hours like a teenager!


----------



## nypage1981

Great scan pics! How lovely. 

How do you get 3/4d scans? From doctor or do they have to be private? I'm in usa and haven't really even heard where a private scan is offered.


----------



## LittleStars

nypage - I know me it would just be a case of looking them up on the internet or a phonebook sicne I'm in a major city. You can just give them a call and book for the 3d/4d scan. Very costly for my area though and frankly I'm not sure if they would charge me extra since I'd need gender determination for twins. Boo. No 3d for me! If the regular ultrasound doesn't work for gender determination I'm going to BEG my husband. You could try asking your clinic where your OB is and they might be able to help you locate a 3d/4d clinic if you cannot.


----------



## yourstruly10

Mommy's angel-Awe your scan pic with the hand is so cute. sorry to hear the doctor was rude though. hopefully that doesnt happen again.

Ive got two 3d ultrasounds booked. One for 23 weeks and one for 28 weeks! It was my birthday gift from hubby. I just googled places in edmonton. It is quite costly though. Thankfully i got a deal and am only paying 240 for the whole package which includes 45 minutes both times, a dvd of the whole ultrasound, a cd of at least 25 pictures. 2 printed pictures each go, the heart beat recorded and gender determination(if you want it which we do if our 18 week gender/anomalies one doesnt work out)

Took some belly pics this morning and i think i have definitly popped a bit. With ava i did at 16 weeks so i expected it a bit early. I took one on an angle so i could see where the bump was forming and its definitely coming from my pubic bone area this morning whereas other days it was just upper tummy. Still think/ know the uper half is my organs squishing up but at least some of it is bump now! now just waiting to feel baby move!!!!

Here are my 14 weeks bump with baby number 2. and a 4 week to compare. Feeling huge for so early!

Taken first thing in the morning sucked all the way in.

https://i54.tinypic.com/xdbfgg.jpghttps://i51.tinypic.com/29bzf9z.jpghttps://i52.tinypic.com/dmpuna.jpg


----------



## mommyof3girls

Gash02- Could you please change one of my twins to an angel? Also I find out the gender on the 27th of this month.

I can't believe that us october mommies/mummies will be finding out the gender soon.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars said:


> Hey ladies! I love the ultrasound pictures!!! I'm kinda kicking myself for insisting on a scan after my last appointment since it means I'm not scheduled for one anytime soon. boo for me! I only say that in hindsight though, at the time I needed the reassurance that the SCH wasn't causing any harm.
> 
> Mommy'sAngel - That sucks they were so nasty at the appointment. I know I always have to ask for a larger cuff but I've never had any nurse or doctor challenge me on it. Once and a while they try with the regular cuff and I just give them the ol' told-you-so smirk when then have to change it and try again. One thing to mention to you.. try to not get yourself worked up before they take the BP, a high reading even if just from temp. anxiety because they are arseholes could end up in you getting sent to the hospital needlessly for stress tests or scheduled for an induction down the line. On the bright side: you're starting your meds soon!!!! Yay for that! When do they plan on stitching you up?
> 
> AFM - nothing much going on. Had another restless night which bites but whatever, I can sleep again in a few years right? Hahaha, I say this and yet my daughter is developing a new habit of waking earlier and earlier and staying up later. I like it when she sleeps for 11-12hours like a teenager!

They don't plan to stitch me until they see I'm less than 2.0 :wacko: If I start seeing 2's you can bet I'll be badgering them to start the stitch. I'm NOT waiting until it's too late.

Yes, I've been thinking the same thing about the stress of it all. It's SO hard to let down my guard with these jerks because I KNOW what happened last time in the back of mind. I think once I get past that 22wk milestone...actually viability milestone of 24wks I'll start feeling a bit more at ease. :wacko: Right now I NEED to find that inner peace somewhere.:thumbup:


----------



## katerdid

Hi ladies. Wow, just read through quite a bit, glad everyone is doing great! 

Kristin83 - great news on two lovely twin boys! congrats!
MA - love the pic of the hand! so cute!!
BabyDeacon - I hope you get your private scan. I am still trying to convince my DH to let me have one. Stubborn men...

Nothing really exciting happening on my end lately. Haven't had any more bleeding (knock on wood) and still feeling nauseous sadly. Been super grumpy as of late though. Gotta love those hormones. I am starting to get a bump under my leftover bloat which is pretty cool. I've had to buy some maternity pants because normal shorts/capris are too tight on the belly! I have a feeling I'm going to be a whale pretty quick lol.


----------



## BabyDeacon

im now debating... wether to get the gender scan.. or wait till im 24 weeks and get a 3d-4d scan?? they said i could have a 4d at 16+ but pics wont be great?! baby will be skeletal... :doh:
for thoes that have had a gender scan is it worth getting 3d at the stage or wait?!!!! arghh i can afford it now but not sure wether to wait or just get the gender scan and not see baby at 3d later on...... or get the 3d and find out gender on the 3rd june?!!!


----------



## caleblake

morning ladies 

Mommyof3girls will change it now, sorry I should have done it before :hugs:

babydeacon I did both the 4d is an amazing thing to have as a keepsake and realisitcally you only need to wait another 4 weeks to find out the scan anyway so If you cant afford the 2 then I would wait and do the 4d one. Or get selling on ebay :rofl:

Katierdid hope you feel better soon, and hope your dh agrees to a private scan for you 

MA I can understand that and I think people who work in the profession should be more considerate but I suppose nobody can truely understand the extent of your emotions as they have never had it happen to them. You just do what makes you feel most comfortable and sod them 

yourstruely love the bump pics its starting to take really good shape :thumbup:

littlestars I know how you feel the insomnia has kicked in for me too and my DS isnt making it any easier, cant wait for another 2 years sleepless nights :wohoo:

nypage Im sure if you google it you will find someplace near you that does them :thumbup:

Well everyone hope your having a nice weeekend. My hormones are screwed :rofl: Yesterday I was in a pub for lunch and started crying at the horseracing on tv, it was so bloody embarassing :haha: and last night I was crying at the bell ringers on BGT.................Whats going on with me Im a mess! lol. Anyone else a emotional wreck? xxx


----------



## zb5

gash, I have been really emotional too. I cried for 45 minutes the other day, but afterwards I felt soooo much better! So now I plan to cry as much as possible. :haha: I've been having the insomnia too, it SUCKS. I wake up after 5-6 hours feeling completely exhausted, but after that I just toss and turn for a few more hours. :( It's better than nothing, but I definitely don't feel as rested as I'd like.

yourstruly, your bump is really nice!


----------



## yourstruly10

Thanks Gash and zb5. Im feeling pretty good about it even though its still quite flabby lol.

Gash you are not the only emotional one for sure lol. I cry all the time for no reason. We were at the mall the other day and i was picking a suitcase for travel and i cried because i couldnt choose between two. Then i cried at home that night for no reason at all. lol

I am so incredibly tired but i dont think its from this baby. Im pretty sure its just from Ava teething with her top teeth and waking 2-3 times a night lol.

Hope everyone feels rested and well soon.


----------



## mommyof3girls

gash02 said:


> morning ladies
> 
> Mommyof3girls will change it now, sorry I should have done it before :hugs:
> 
> babydeacon I did both the 4d is an amazing thing to have as a keepsake and realisitcally you only need to wait another 4 weeks to find out the scan anyway so If you cant afford the 2 then I would wait and do the 4d one. Or get selling on ebay :rofl:
> 
> Katierdid hope you feel better soon, and hope your dh agrees to a private scan for you
> 
> MA I can understand that and I think people who work in the profession should be more considerate but I suppose nobody can truely understand the extent of your emotions as they have never had it happen to them. You just do what makes you feel most comfortable and sod them
> 
> yourstruely love the bump pics its starting to take really good shape :thumbup:
> 
> littlestars I know how you feel the insomnia has kicked in for me too and my DS isnt making it any easier, cant wait for another 2 years sleepless nights :wohoo:
> 
> nypage Im sure if you google it you will find someplace near you that does them :thumbup:
> 
> Well everyone hope your having a nice weeekend. My hormones are screwed :rofl: Yesterday I was in a pub for lunch and started crying at the horseracing on tv, it was so bloody embarassing :haha: and last night I was crying at the bell ringers on BGT.................Whats going on with me Im a mess! lol. Anyone else a emotional wreck? xxx

It is totally ok. Thank you for doing it. :)


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi ladies - I have been meaning to join a group for a while but never had much time. Is it too late to join???

My due date is 19th October - I am 13w 6 days today (by scan date).

Also I was wondering if 13w is still to early to show with my first baby??? 

Anyway hope its not too late to get to know you all xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

hey KittyKatBabe :hi: 

My due date is also the 19th! :) 

When you start showing all depends on your body, everyone is different so no i dont see why it would be too early to start to show. 
With my 1st i didnt show till later on ...but this time my bumps started showing fairly early on.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> hey KittyKatBabe :hi:
> 
> My due date is also the 19th! :)
> 
> When you start showing all depends on your body, everyone is different so no i dont see why it would be too early to start to show.
> With my 1st i didnt show till later on ...but this time my bumps started showing fairly early on.

Thanks Mummy2Tylerxx - this is my first - but my tummy wasn't as toned as it could or should have been so I was thinking perhaps this is why - its only been the past week that it seems to have really come out - may just be bloat though - either way I am happy lol xx:happydance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

How exciting, are you hoping for a boy or girl??


----------



## KittyKatBabe

I would probably prefer a boy as my OH already has a 15 year old daughter, but we don't have too much of a preference - my OH is easy either way, just as long as the baby is healthy we will be over the moon - :happydance:

We will be finding out at the scan though - which is 31st May

What about you?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

we have no preference this time either, we have a boy already so would be nice to have a little girl but then another boy would be easier for us as we only have a 2 bedroomed house and the 2 boys could just share a room. But aslong as baby is healthy then im happy.

We will also be finding out at the 20week scan x


----------



## 20102001

KittyKatBabe I'm due 20th and I am definitely noticing a difference.

I think strangers wouldn't notice that much (just think I'm tubby) or think I'm pregnant but me and my OH are made up by my little hard lump :haha:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

20102001- thats exactly how I feel, to me its a baby bump but to others I just look like I have been at the fridge a bit at lunchtime lol.
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i471/Sammi__B/th_b4893869.jpg

Please ignore the laundry - I couldn't be bothered moving it yesterday - however all done this morning lol x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

awwww :) :) same but we know its our little babies :) i was saying earlier people look at mine and its at that stage where its like ...." has she got a gut on her or is it baby bump" haha x


----------



## LittleStars

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> awwww :) :) same but we know its our little babies :) i was saying earlier people look at mine and its at that stage where its like ...." has she got a gut on her or is it baby bump" haha x

I say let them wonder! It'll drive them crazy! ;)

Mommy2Tyler - we have a 3 bedroom so we're lucky but I still worry about the twins being one of each gender since it would mean down the road my older daughter would have to share a room with a sister who would be more than 5 years younger. Oh well, guess the kids will just have to deal. Plus there is always a chance I could get a bigger house in a few years... lol FX!!! A girl can dream. 

So I'm dealing with my complete distain with food today. Seems like no matter what I eat I just never am happy and it all seems to cause indigestion. It was so bad yesterday I ended up in the loo throwing up around midnight. I'd love to blame it on morning sickness but that passed me by about two weeks ago. So now I just don't know what to eat that won't make me feel like crap all day and yet at the same time I'm hungry all the time and can't seem to eat enough. It's so messed up. I'm hoping some Lipton Chicken Noodle soup will do the trick for lunch. 

KittyKatBabe Welcome to the group!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

you are lucky , our house is classed as a 2bedroom even tho we have a double bed in our attic, but because its fold down stairs it cant be used as a perminent room :(

haha yes i hold onto this dream too of a bigger house :) :) but untill then, i guess my children will just have to share for now too x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars said:


> Mummy2Tylerxx said:
> 
> 
> So I'm dealing with my complete distain with food today. Seems like no matter what I eat I just never am happy and it all seems to cause indigestion. It was so bad yesterday I ended up in the loo throwing up around midnight. I'd love to blame it on morning sickness but that passed me by about two weeks ago. So now I just don't know what to eat that won't make me feel like crap all day and yet at the same time I'm hungry all the time and can't seem to eat enough. It's so messed up. I'm hoping some Lipton Chicken Noodle soup will do the trick for lunch.
> 
> I have food aversions as well. Similar to yours. I feel nauseated all the time and when I eat, nothing seems to taste good. Not to mention the food that causes the indigestion. Your not alone dear friend!:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## zb5

Welcome KittyKatBabe!

I'm liking all the bump pictures so here's mine... I'd say I'm feeling about the same as you ladies, from the outside it's really not clear whether I'm just pudgy or pregnant, but at least I know it's mostly baby, so I'm feeling pretty good about myself. Much better than early on when I was showing a little but I KNEW it was just bloat, and a few people commented... :dohh:.
 



Attached Files:







P1040671copy-nohead.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Thank you all for the friendly welcome. i have been lucky food wise - no real aversions, did they come later or have you had them since the start of MS? Although one thing I seem to suffer with is headaches - i wanted avoid medication As much as but had to take half a paracetamol this afternoon as i was nearly in tears :cry:

zb5 - love the pic, you have a nice little bump comjng through, i look similar in trousers, i think my dress choice today accentuates it lol


----------



## emmam1980

hi ladies

Can I join you im due on 16th oct had 4 scans so far as i started out with two sadly only have one now im guessing mine is a boy


----------



## Mommy's Angel

KittyKatBabe said:


> Thank you all for the friendly welcome. i have been lucky food wise - no real aversions, did they come later or have you had them since the start of MS? Although one thing I seem to suffer with is headaches - i wanted avoid medication As much as but had to take half a paracetamol this afternoon as i was nearly in tears :cry:
> 
> zb5 - love the pic, you have a nice little bump comjng through, i look similar in trousers, i think my dress choice today accentuates it lol

My food aversions started with MS. I had nausea the whole time and meat was NOT something I could look at let alone eat. I'm also noticing I can't eat the portions I normally would and have to eat halve portions or I feel like I'm going to hurl. Not to mention pasta sauces or pizza give me terrible acid reflux.

I didn't have any of this with my last pregnancy.

Z, love the bump as you already know.:winkwink::kiss::flower:

Welcome Emm, so sorry for your loss but am so grateful you still have one. I'm sure it's bitter-sweet but now we focus on the joy of that little one you STILL have and look forward to hearing his or her journey into the world.:hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

> My food aversions started with MS. I had nausea the whole time and meat was NOT something I could look at let alone eat. I'm also noticing I can't eat the portions I normally would and have to eat halve portions or I feel like I'm going to hurl. Not to mention pasta sauces or pizza give me terrible acid reflux

oh pizza and pasta sauces have been giving me terrible acid reflux too, anything too rich and im suffering!!!


----------



## yourstruly10

Wow I feel so guilt reading all your symptoms and sitting here not having had any this pregnancy. No heart burn, no sore boobs, no nausea/food eversions nothing. I wish I could take some of your symptoms and make you all feel a bit better. The only symptoms I have is an expanding belly that is massive by the end of the day lol. 

I really hope you all start feeling really good soon!


----------



## zb5

Welcome Emmam! Sorry for your loss, but I'm happy that you still have one baby in there.

I had a lot of food aversions early on, but they've mostly gone away thankfully. I'm getting headaches too though. :( I have been taking Tylenol pretty often, I don't feel too bad about it since my doctor has said it was okay.


----------



## caleblake

hello ladies

Loving the pub piccys :thumbup: Im gonna do mine later as Im 16 weeks, did one at 12 so will see what the difference 4 weeks makes for me.

Welcome to october kittykat and emma :friends: I will add you to the list xxx


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: that was meant to be bump pics not pub :haha: xxx


----------



## zb5

gash02 said:


> :rofl: that was meant to be bump pics not pub :haha: xxx

lol, I was wondering about that!!


----------



## Chaos

nypage1981 said:


> Great scan pics! How lovely.
> 
> How do you get 3/4d scans? From doctor or do they have to be private? I'm in usa and haven't really even heard where a private scan is offered.

You can pay for a private 3D/4D scan .. there are many places around, google for them. We have a 4D gender scan on the 30th. I'm uber excited.

Re bumps .. I have a nice lil bump pop out .. so far I've only put on 3lbs tho, which I'm SO happy about .. by this time last pregnancy I'd already gained over 10 if I remember correctly! (bump pic in my journal, link in siggy)

Symptom wise, I am still pretty tired and getting some sickness .. my hubby drove us in his new car to the in laws the other day .. about 90 minutes, got REALLY travel sick .. that's the worse part.

So in other news, the cat has puked on the kitchen floor and I can't even look at it with out gagging .. kinda gross but I think it's gonna have to stay there for the hubby when he gets home lol.


----------



## Chaos

gash02 said:


> :rofl: that was meant to be bump pics not pub :haha: xxx

Someone craving a beer? ;)


----------



## sam#3

OMG random but im massively craving cider.... mmmmmmmmmm...!!!

I have quite a big bump already which is prob mainly bloat/fat etc but also it is my 4th so its to be expected i think (hope!!) also my boobs have grown so much already.. far more than they ever did with the others at this stage


----------



## DMG83

I've gone up 4 cup sizes and am now verging on a UK G cup!! :dohh: seriously going to knock myself my out with them soon :cry:

Super tired, no real nausea just off all food and a bit light headed between meals :shrug: feel a million times better than I did a few weeks ago!

Love love LOVE all the bump pics - i THINK i'm getting a bump too so i'll post a pic soon.. 

wish i was as far along as some of you ladies! You lucky things!!! All organising your 16-20wk scans and i haven't even had my 12 wk scan yet! :dohh:


----------



## LittleStars

I didn't have any symtoms with my last pregnancy except some serious heartburn that started around 20 weeks onwards. I guess that's why I'm being thrown for a loop with all this not being able to just eat what I want when I want because I want.

Nai, I'm definitely needing to go get some new bras myself. I was at the point where my bras were getting too big because of my weight loss and now I'm busting out of them. Ah!

Welcome Emmam! Sorry for your early loss of a twin. I feared that myself but always consoled myself that as long as one stuck then everything would be right with the world. 

Soup and a crisp sandwich went down well today for lunch. Had my obligatory 2pm-4pm nap and feeling human again except now I have to think about what to cook the family for dinner and I'm so turned off by the idea. Think I'll stick to something simple for myself. I definitely think the key for me is going to be small portions a little more often a day. I might go ahead and get some meal replacement shakes for those days I just can't bear to eat anything.


----------



## caleblake

heres my 16 week bump picture

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/16weekbump.jpg[/QUOTE]


----------



## enniejennie

Nai1983 said:


> I've gone up 4 cup sizes and am now verging on a UK G cup!! :dohh: seriously going to knock myself my out with them soon :cry:
> 
> Super tired, no real nausea just off all food and a bit light headed between meals :shrug: feel a million times better than I did a few weeks ago!
> 
> Love love LOVE all the bump pics - i THINK i'm getting a bump too so i'll post a pic soon..
> 
> wish i was as far along as some of you ladies! You lucky things!!! All organising your 16-20wk scans and i haven't even had my 12 wk scan yet! :dohh:

I know how you feel Nai my doctor set me up for an appointment on Wednesday but no U/S. I am going to make sure he gets me a U/S after that appt. I am can not even comprehend my 20 week U/S since I have not had a 12 week either. Do you have you 12 week scan scheduled yet?

Gash02 ~ Very cute bump!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Littlestar, my nap time is at 4pm.

I'm finding my husband is snoring too so it's made life hard for me to sleep as well. I get it when I can! :thumbup:

By the way, what's a physio Gash??


----------



## zb5

Nice bump gash!


----------



## LittleStars

Lovin' the bump Gash!

I just might have to be brave and post one on Thursday when I officially hit 14 weeks. Maaaaaaaaaaaaybe.... 

My bump is just strategically rounded fat I think! lol


----------



## Adele2011

Love the bump pics they are so cute and defo bump not bloat. I'll post one Thurs when i'm 16weeks i've got an apt with midwife 2moro just for blood results and to take more (good luck cos my veins are rubbish and they struggle ha) and urine test (shouldnt be hard)reckon i could ask to listen to heartbeat? 
Welcome newbies :hugs:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Nice bump pic Gash

Hi Emmam, sorry to hear about the loss of the twin, but thankfully you have a strong healthy one also in there. xx

Well its Tuesday - short working week for me, then I am off work for 11 days, woohoo, I cannot wait, I have treated myself to a Spa Day next week a special Mum2Be one, so I am really looking forward to that.

I bought the belly belt last week and it came yesterday so I have got to try in on my normal jeans, its great, made a lot of difference to the top button which was causing me discomfort.

Yesterday I suffered with a massive headache and I have the starting of one again now but also including a dry cough and phlemmy chest, I didn't manage a nap cos work was mental yesterday (lucky enough to mainly work from home) so I am hoping I can today as I have a gig at the MEN in Manchester tonight - Jamiroquai!! :happydance:


----------



## caleblake

morning ladies :hi:

just on very quickly

MA Physio is physiotherapy, I go every tuesday as I have really crap lung function so its supervised exercise to try and strengthen my lungs, Ive been going for 3 years, doesnt make much of a difference though :rofl: it does however, slightly help me keep my weight down. Im on daily steroids so Ive bloated up 3 dress sizes in the past 5 years and its the only time I can get any sort of workout done cause I need a nurse to be ther incase it brings on an attack :sad1:

enniejennie I hope you gget a scan date soon

:hi: zb5

Little stars yeah do a bump pic at 16 weeks :thumbup:

adele Its so tough to get blood from me at my booking appointment they tried 3 times and gave up and done it the week after with the specialist when I came back from my scan so I feel for you, hope it goes well

kittykat I hope your head is ok and the concert is good tonight xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Aww love the bump pic nat xx i will post one onto here this afternoon xx

KittyKat- urgh boo to headaches!! & enjoy the show tonight xx 

Emmam- sorry about the loss of 1twin xx :hugs:


----------



## DMG83

enniejennie said:


> Nai1983 said:
> 
> 
> I've gone up 4 cup sizes and am now verging on a UK G cup!! :dohh: seriously going to knock myself my out with them soon :cry:
> 
> Super tired, no real nausea just off all food and a bit light headed between meals :shrug: feel a million times better than I did a few weeks ago!
> 
> Love love LOVE all the bump pics - i THINK i'm getting a bump too so i'll post a pic soon..
> 
> wish i was as far along as some of you ladies! You lucky things!!! All organising your 16-20wk scans and i haven't even had my 12 wk scan yet! :dohh:
> 
> I know how you feel Nai my doctor set me up for an appointment on Wednesday but no U/S. I am going to make sure he gets me a U/S after that appt. I am can not even comprehend my 20 week U/S since I have not had a 12 week either. Do you have you 12 week scan scheduled yet?
> 
> Gash02 ~ Very cute bump!Click to expand...

They lost me at the hospital so I rang on thursday to find out what the hell was going on, the apologised profusely but still, not overly impressed :grr:

Got to choose a date which was nice so going thurs @ 10.30am - 1st day of my easter annual leave so not having to come to work after :thumbup:

can't even think about my 20wk scan either :shrug: but i'm glad i'll be nearly 13wks for my 1st scan because baby will be that bit bigger - would rather go in now than say at 10wks where baby is so small..

we were really lucky that we could book a private 8wk scan - i'd probably be freaking out otherwise..

i so want to go get a gender scan at the private clinic at 16 wks.. :shrug: now just to twist DH's arm... :rofl:


----------



## 20102001

I was 13 weeks at my '12 week' scan :thumbup:

What do you all think to this name. . . ? (Just click link :))
https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-names/591817-like-girls-name.html

:flow:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

20102001 - i like that name its really girly & nice & its quite rare, i like names that you dont hear very often, plus it will be easy for her to spell when she gets older lol xx


----------



## 20102001

Thanks hun!

Yeah that's what I like, I've never met / had anyone in my class with the same name as me and I wanted something that would be like that :D

:flow:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Whats your name if you dont mind me asking, you dont hafto say if you dont want too x

Yer unique names are nice ....i also like names that you cant shorten into other full names if you get me..... like i did like Kaitlyn for a girl but then people may call her kate and thats not her name. Tyler is my little boys name and that can only be shortend to Ty which is more of a nickname so i dont mind that lol am just picky haha!!

Im totally stuck for names this time around!! My poor little baby is "baby no name" haha x


----------



## 20102001

My name's Carla, it's not that uncommon really most people have heard of it but not everyone knows someone :D

Yeah I'm exactly the same with shortening to smaller names, but I do like shortening to nicknames like your sons ... 
I don't like that mine can't be shortened although some people call me Carls lol and I like it :haha:
So that's one thing I don;t like about the name ... but it's so nice lol

Aww we were the same but decided we're not finding out gender so had better get going on a name :D

:flow:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I dont know any carla's :) (well apart from you now) :haha: altho my mum and dad were gonna call me cara but then my sister chose kerri so thats how i got my name lol x :)

Oh i wish i had the patience to wait and keep the gender a suprise bt i just know temptation will get the better of me x


----------



## 20102001

I'm very suprised we've chose to do it, all along we said we would find out! :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Be sooo lovely at the birth tho :) I always said i would find out with my 1st and we did, and then i said i would keep baby #2 a suprise but i cant lol, i cant wait to find out lol 
I do think the suprise would be great at the end of the birth but i have no will power. 

What would you prefer...have u got any ideas for boys names?


----------



## nypage1981

Oh thats great that you are waiting to find out the sex! I want to so bad but its actually OH that doesnt!


----------



## 20102001

I want a girl definitley!
Course I will be made up at getting a healthy baby :cloud9:

With it being IVF it might be my only child, if it wasn't that way I don't think I'd mind AT ALL.

Umm ... Owen and Vaughn OH likes Caleb and Landon.
But when I say Landon, I fell like I'm trying to say London in a London accent :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

I like owen thats cute. 

I thought i wanted a boy and had a dream the other night that I had a scan showing a boy and cried my brains out. Dunno why I had that dream! 

I will be happy to just have a baby so guess we shall see! 

I have like a gazillion names. This is going to be tough! 

Are you excited to be 14 weeks soon? I am tomorrow and pretty stoked!


----------



## 20102001

I do like it but OH's surmane is Wilson ... Owen Wilson, like the actor :dohh:
But we're having double barreled with my name first so might be ok :D

I have a 100's of girls names, but onyl a few boys!
But I do love Ida, I'm 80% sure I will use it :D

I am excited to be 14 weeks actually, it's like I couldn't wait to get to 12 and then I don't like the number 13 and 14 just seems so more established :haha:

I want to get a 'proper' bump, it kinda comes and goes and it's gone today :growlmad:

Or to feel baby move. . . that will be amazing :dance:

And then 20 week scan, less than two months :thumbup:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

hehe i know what you mean about landan haha! still nice tho
I also like owen. 

aww i cant wait to feel baby move i got a fluttery feel lastnight but tbh because it was soooo light i wasnt sure if it was wind or not haha as my tummy was rather gurgley lastnight too.

I also am 14weeks tomorrow :) :)


----------



## LittleStars

Carla - you're the only one I've ever 'known' :) I like Ida, I generally like old fashioned names and non-trendy names and traditional spelling. 

Girls don't worry about anming the baby, you will most likely flip and flop on many names over the next few months. My daughter was going to be Raven Chloe or Chloe Raven dependning on what colour her hair was at birth until literally last minute and we switched to Katherine which was a name that was never on the table the whole 9 months because DH got cold feet about using a name that was native sounding when we are not native. 

Okay girls I definitely think the morning sickness never left me. It might have disguised itself for a little while as indigestion but it's back as nausea and vomiting. I held it together enough to get DD to school but as soon as I got home I vomited up with avengence, bile and all. Oh gawd it was gross! And I can't tell my DH because twice I've been offered a prescription and twice I've turned it down because I thought it was getting better. I'm going to get some pregnancy pops later today and see if that helps when needed. Blah!


----------



## nypage1981

Ugh LittleStars I hear ya! Such a coincidence because I totally thought mine left me too but yesterday morning I had a banana and my prenatal and it was all over then. Violent yakking. Hmmmph. Then, later i had another banana and kept that one down. Lol. I heard they're supposed to help with nausea. IDK. Nothing seems to for me. When it comes, it comes. Then I can go a while and feel like its gone! But you are also right, when it is gone it seems to be more indigestion type. I am sure much worse for you with double the fun in there! :) Hope yo uget well.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Afternoon ladies - I am about to finish work and start some tidying up. 

I can't wait to be in 2nd tri either, I think its classed from week 14, I got a bit miffed with my sister last night, she said 'if' you have a baby, I will start looking at clothes from about 26 weeks no earlier. I know I had a mmc with my first pregnancy, but that was discovered at 10wk and had stopped growing at 6/7 weeks, so I have surpassed that - I am trying to stay positive but its as though they want to remind that things go wrong. I am keeping a Positive attitude and wishing my healthy baby a progressive pregnancy.

Sorry for the whine, it just really wound me up a bit - its as though they are refusing to accept this!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Gash, Oh dear. Can't imagine what you've been going through. Now I know why you've had those spells. How scarey! :hugs: I'd imagine the weight gain is frustrating. I understand with my own weight issue from my medical problems how frustrating the weight issue can be. The meds haven't helped at all concerning my own weight! :wacko:


----------



## nypage1981

Kitty- sorry she seems to be hesitant. Maybe she just doesnt want to see you get yoru hopes up so fast and get hurt? I'd say you are far enough along to relax!


----------



## 20102001

KittyKatBabe said:


> Afternoon ladies - I am about to finish work and start some tidying up.
> 
> I can't wait to be in 2nd tri either, I think its classed from week 14, I got a bit miffed with my sister last night, she said 'if' you have a baby, I will start looking at clothes from about 26 weeks no earlier. I know I had a mmc with my first pregnancy, but that was discovered at 10wk and had stopped growing at 6/7 weeks, so I have surpassed that - I am trying to stay positive but its as though they want to remind that things go wrong. I am keeping a Positive attitude and wishing my healthy baby a progressive pregnancy.
> 
> Sorry for the whine, it just really wound me up a bit - its as though they are refusing to accept this!

Umm ...

That's not great is it :hugs:
People I know are the total oppisite and always reassure me everything will be fine!

:shrug: :hugs:


----------



## mommyof3girls

emmam1980 said:


> hi ladies
> 
> Can I join you im due on 16th oct had 4 scans so far as i started out with two sadly only have one now im guessing mine is a boy

Sadly the same thing happened to me. I'm due the 12th.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Morning Ladies, 

Thanks for the words about my sis - my OH is a very positive thinker. I am becoming that way but have the wobbles and I think her worry has rubbed off, I am trying not to worry. I think the fact I have seen them twice is a very strong and healthy sign. So this baby is here to stay xx

I will definitely feel better after my 20 week scan - seems a lifetime away again....not sure if I can get my OH to go for a 16/17 week private one - so will just need to be a patient mummy to be!

Hope you all are in a better and more positive mood than me - god I am daft at times...

Enjoy your days xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Kitty, I know how you feel. After 2 losses have had to work v hard to be positive. Still have wobbles some days. Not helped by my mum. Rang her the other day and was telling her about the john lewis lady who explained car seat stuff to us, and all I got was "it's a bit early for that isn't it? Don't go buying anything til much nearer the time." Then in the next call she is telling me to relax and all will be fine. I think they are just scared to see us hurt again, and are just saying all the wrong things. Family eh?

I'm just longing for my scan, one week tomro. Thank god for the doppler, keeping me closer to sane! Think it will be easier for all of us once we can feel movements.

Fairy x


----------



## LittleStars

It's definitely never too early to start looking at baby stuff, there is a lot of stuff out there and it takes a while to weed through it all and make sure you're buying what YOU want. I remember the first time I was buying that one book said buy this this and this and the next said, naw you'd don't need these, buy those instead. Soooo confusing! Also it's a bit of an eye opener seeing how much things cost and making you realize that you need to save, beg, borrow and steal for your baby gear! That being said I personally find it's too early to buy things but mostly because the room that will be the nursery is full of everything that has no home in my house. It's a pit!!! No way I could store stuff in there. Besides, I need to know the genders so I can personalize the items I buy and I have to paint the room!

I spent yesterday wandering children's stores looking for a Easter dress for DD. She was so cute everytime she tried on a fancy dress she would twirl and had this adorable crooked grin on her face because she felt just like a princess! Whenever we would pass cute clothing she would pull it out and say something to the effect of "this would be good for the twins, they would love it". And she kept hugging my belly. So funny! I hope her enthusiasm for her future siblings doesn't disappear when the time comes.

Well I'm off to do my taxes today! Can't wait to find out how much of a return we're getting - we definitely need to pay off some debt!


----------



## Adele2011

KittyKat and Fairybabe- what your mum and sister said would get to me aswell my mum was cautious at beginning about buying stuff and i tried to ignore it but she's excited now, everything was mega bucks so i've found lotsa bargains 2nd hand. 
Littlestars- aww your daughter sounds so cute bless her she sounds excited :hugs:

I had blood tests results today which were fine so was my blood pressure,urine etc. Gash- glad to know my veins arent the only difficult ones my midwife teaches people how to take blood and she struggled and had to call someone else in and woohoo finally. I also found out i am O Neg a bit rare hehe. 

And for the best bit i heard the heartbeat for the first time woo hoo :happydance:


----------



## Lys

Hi Everyone, 
Sorry I have been MIA the last week ish +, my Dad got married and then I came down with an awful bug over the weekend and have been so sick.

The OH got back from a brief work trip to Germany, so we went to get a private ultrasound yesterday and I can now officially say I am on TEAM BLUE!!! :blue:

I will post a couple of the scan pics later today because I am about to leave for work! We did 3D and there are very distinct boy parts!!! :cloud9:

(This makes my guess on the first page, CORRECT!! :happydance:)


----------



## enniejennie

Hi ladies! I just got back from my doctors appt, we got to hear the hb again, every time I hear the hb I get so happy!! My doctor said he is not going to do a 12 week scan and do one at 16 weeks, and he hopes to find out the sex of the baby at that point. So I am excited for my next appt to hopefully find out the sex of the baby!!! My doctor gave us the ok to start telling people about the baby, so I told my co- workers who were super excited since they knew about my previous m/c. Hopefully everyone else is having a good day!

Congrats Lys!!!

I am going to finally guess a girl for my pg. We shall see in 3 weeks!!


----------



## Mrsturner

Hi all, i have finally had my scan! It was AMAZING! They moved me ahead 1 whole day, so im now due Oct 24th!

Here is a photo of our LO! I cant wait for my sexing scan, but have to wait until 13th June!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow what a busy day for scans and appts! Congrats to all on everything going great! Yay for a baby boy alyssa!!

Fairy x


----------



## katerdid

Lys - That's fantastic news! Congrats on team blue! Hope you start feeling better though. Sucks to be pregnant and ill. 

Enniejennie - Aww, glad you got to hear the hb again! It's such a wonderful sound isn't it?

Mrsturner - So cute! I'm happy your scan went great and that you've been moved ahead :thumbup:

Kittykatbabe - That was a terrible thing for her to say. :hugs:


Thought I'd show off my big ol' bump :blush: I think it's massive. Here's me wearing my brand new maternity pants. 
https://i52.tinypic.com/9zq877.jpg


----------



## LittleStars

Congrats on the boy Lys!!

Glad to see everyone had successful appointments today. :)

I didn't get to have as fun of an appointment but none the less my taxes are done and filed. We're getting a reasonable refund but sadly will never see a dime since it'll go straight on to debt. Boo! 

I had a great talk with my sister this afternoon and we're plotting and scheming for some cross border shopping together for babystuff (she is also preggers). I'd have to drive to where she lives and stay for the weekend but she lives closer to better US shopping areas than me. All the USA towns close to me are all boarded up and going under! Now I just gotta get my passport.. ekk!


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats Alyssa!

Littlestars where in the us will you be shopping?

Great scan news today congrats everyone!


----------



## zb5

Congrats on the boy Lys! That is so exciting! :happydance: I can't believe how long it feels until we find out: May 23. I'm tempted to go to a place and find out early, but I'm going to make myself wait for our 20 week scan.

Anyway, who's up next to find out the gender? I think it's time for a girl!

P.S. Katerdid, what a nice bump! and a nice picture too, it looks professional!


----------



## enniejennie

katerdid said:


> Lys - That's fantastic news! Congrats on team blue! Hope you start feeling better though. Sucks to be pregnant and ill.
> 
> Enniejennie - Aww, glad you got to hear the hb again! It's such a wonderful sound isn't it?
> 
> Mrsturner - So cute! I'm happy your scan went great and that you've been moved ahead :thumbup:
> 
> Kittykatbabe - That was a terrible thing for her to say. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd show off my big ol' bump :blush: I think it's massive. Here's me wearing my brand new maternity pants.
> https://i52.tinypic.com/9zq877.jpg

Yeah the HB is really is wonderful to hear! It makes me so excited to think that in October I will have another wonderful bundle of joy to love!!!

Mrsturner very cute picture!

katerdid very cute bump, it does not look massive. You look very thin so you will show earlier.

It is nice to see girls getting their genders for their babies! Getting me excited to hopefully see mine soon.

I have my U/S appointment which will be on May 10th at 10 am. I am excited yet nervous that we will not find out the sex of the baby because I will only be 15+4. I have heard of people finding out that early, hopefully the baby will cooperate. If not then I will always have my 20 week scan.


----------



## katerdid

zb5 said:


> P.S. Katerdid, what a nice bump! and a nice picture too, it looks professional!

Thanks! It's always a bit tricky to take a sideways shot of your own tummy, but sometimes it works out :D 



enniejennie said:


> katerdid very cute bump, it does not look massive. You look very thin so you will show earlier.

Thank you! I have a friend who is tinier than I am and she's 22 weeks and just now starting to show. I guess everyone is different.


----------



## Lys

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm36/alyssaedelen/BABYBOYAT16WEEKS_41.jpg

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm36/alyssaedelen/BABYBOYAT16WEEKS_34.jpg

BOY PARTS!
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm36/alyssaedelen/BABYBOYAT16WEEKS_35.jpg

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm36/alyssaedelen/BABYBOYAT16WEEKS_20.jpg

OK, here a couple sorry they are so big! There are a couple more on my facebook if anyone wants to be facebook friends!! (I just broke the news on Facebook today!) :happydance:

I don't know why but it feels more real now that I can say him instead of it!! hehe


----------



## zb5

Oooh, he looks so big and like a real baby compared to my 12/13 week scan! I can't believe how fast things are moving along in here. Also looks like you've definitely got a boy in there. :) Congrats!


----------



## Lys

Thanks Zb5.... I agree it does look "normal" baby size.... YAY!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars said:


> Congrats on the boy Lys!!
> 
> Glad to see everyone had successful appointments today. :)
> 
> I didn't get to have as fun of an appointment but none the less my taxes are done and filed. We're getting a reasonable refund but sadly will never see a dime since it'll go straight on to debt. Boo!
> 
> I had a great talk with my sister this afternoon and we're plotting and scheming for some cross border shopping together for babystuff (she is also preggers). I'd have to drive to where she lives and stay for the weekend but she lives closer to better US shopping areas than me. All the USA towns close to me are all boarded up and going under! Now I just gotta get my passport.. ekk!


What border are you on? We're in Central NY and all the Canadians tend to go to Carousel Mall. :thumbup:


WTG Lys on the baby boy:happydance::flower:


----------



## Fairybabe

Amazing pics Lyss! 

And nice bump katerdid!!! 

Can't wait for our scan one week today!!

Fairy x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Morning Girls, thanks for the :hugs: I have decided to not let stuff get to me and to stop the worry.

Feel like poo - got a very bad cough and cold - I keep coughing and spluttering and having trouble breathing n so on. So one of my many tasks today is to go and buy some oranges and some vicks or albas oil so I can do a steam inhaler bath to help ease congestion.

Hope you all have a lovely day, great scan news, still on countdown for my gender scan - I have about 5weeks and a bit left now :happydance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Love the pic alyssa :) and congrats on team :blue:

Katerdid- cute bump pic ... I Agree it does look professional lol xx

I will post my bump pic later xx


----------



## DMG83

got my scan at 10.30am.. scared but excited :cloud9:


----------



## Fairybabe

GOod luck Nai! Can't wait to see the pic!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Aww good luck nai hope everything is well at the scan ( I'm sure it will be) 
Can't wait to see some piccies xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Fairybabe said:


> Amazing pics Lyss!
> 
> And nice bump katerdid!!!
> 
> Can't wait for our scan one week today!!
> 
> Fairy x

Our next scan is one week from this Friday.:happydance: It's exciting to see all these beautiful scans and hear about all our babies as they grow. Just love it!:cloud9:


----------



## 20102001

I just got my 16 weeks middy apt, 5th May so smack bang on 16 weeks :D

What will happpen?
I'm UK based :flower:


:kiss:


----------



## Chaos

Bloody hell .. 2nd tri today. Eekk.

Question: Anyone else feel like they've been kicked in the pubic bone by 13 donkeys? I've always had lower back problems and achy hips .. pregnancy just exacerbates it, I was crippled with my DD .. but this is a new feeling. It's not internal .. its definitely the bone .. it just HURTS and feels bruised. I think I may bring it up to my Chiropractor. .. Kinda embarrassing tho cause he's hot and my age and I'm going to walk in there and basically tell him my muff is hurting haha


----------



## Chaos

*Lys *~ Congrats on the boy!

*Nai *~ Good luck!

I got a gender scan on the 30th. Seems an AGE away atm.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Chaos said:


> Kinda embarrassing tho cause he's hot and my age and I'm going to walk in there and basically tell him my muff is hurting haha

:rofl: hehe Sorry this made me giggle, but i hope he can sort it out for you.


----------



## nypage1981

I am confused! How come so many of you are getting your gender scans so early? I was told it wasn't until 20 weeks and for me thats june 1st. WTH????


----------



## Chaos

nypage1981 said:


> I am confused! How come so many of you are getting your gender scans so early? I was told it wasn't until 20 weeks and for me thats june 1st. WTH????

My OB gender scan is at 18 weeks. I'm paying for a private 4D scan at 15 weeks. (as I did with my DD) The same woman who is doing the 4D scan for this pregnancy is the ultrasound tech from my old OB and told me at 13 weeks my DD was a girl :)


----------



## DMG83

:rofl: i just can't go see my doc anymore cos he's hot and older.. yum YUM! lol but basically that means i can't be showing him my foodle or my boobles!!! :rofl:

my scan went brilliantly ladies! :cloud9: baby was face down at first sleeping i think cos wasn't moving :haha: We SOON changed that! :haha: she pushed really hard on my tummy to wake it up :rofl: so soon got it facing a better way :thumbup: then it started doing kicks off my one side and headbutting the other side, was so funny!!! lol

So, she put me back to halloween - just as I thought she would! Which means (in your FACE early sonographer lady who told me i didn't know what i was on about!!! :haha:) that I ovulated like i thought on cd18 and am due 31.10.11 - please can you update me on the home page?

didn't get to hear the heart beat though which was disappointing :nope: but she said she saw it and measured it and it's fine :shrug:

also, they dont' screen scan for ds!? was a bit shocked, not that it would make an ounce of difference to me and DH as we'd love our baby no matter what. Having quad tests instead at 16wks with mw :shrug:

dh agreed for me to book a private gender scan at 16 wks - so aiming for week of 16th May and then back to hospital for my 20wk scan around 13th june :cloud9:

noone warned me it takes THREE HOURS at the bloody hospital!!! :rofl:

got to go for consultant led care for a bit because of anaemia/vit b12 anaemia and very low blood pressure. Hoping i'll get back to midwife led care though as all can just be monitored :shrug:

low blood pressure explains all the dizzy spells then.. :dohh:

Just so happy today! :thumbup: here's baby!
https://i55.tinypic.com/2d1uzao.png


----------



## Lys

Congrats Nai... Love the pic, so exciting!!

Nypage, I went to a private ultrasound place and paid for everything. My 20 week appt is May 10 but the OH can't go and we wanted to try and find out the gender together. So, that is why I got it so early.


----------



## MrsK

Lys, congrats on your boy!! My scan is in 2 weeks... I'll be exactly 18 weeks.. can't wait!!

Katerdid, beautiful bump! I haven't taken a bump picture in over 3 weeks.. I really need to get to it again!


----------



## Adele2011

20102001 said:


> I just got my 16 weeks middy apt, 5th May so smack bang on 16 weeks :D
> 
> What will happpen?
> I'm UK based :flower:
> 
> I had my 16week apt yesterday they checked my bloodpressure and urine for protein, also i got my previous blood results for sickle cell,rubella anitbodies,syphilis,hep b,hiv. They told me my blood group (which is a bit different :haha:) and they took more blood to see if high risk for downs (which is optional) i asked to listen to heartbeat aswell :happydance:
> 
> 
> My 20week scan is 18th May. I think only one person knows definate sex of baby is that right?
> 
> Love the baby pics glad you got your scan eventually Nai and Lys he has super long legs! :hugs:


----------



## LittleStars

Nai you're too funny! Love the scan :)

NyPage & Mommy'sAngel - normally I'd cross over the border at either Cornwall (Canada) into the indian reserve area or at Ogdensberg (sp?) on the USA side. We used to hit Messena but it stinks now and going further would require a little more effeort (like actually leaving earlier in the morning instead of at lunch). My sister though, lives in the Toronto area so we'd be crossing from there.. not sure what bridge we'd go over on but she suggested Buffalo for shopping. I've heard the shopping is decent in Syracuse but I've just never gone there, same with Rochester. They are just kinda at the wrong point in that pesky ol' Lake Ontario. Maybe I'd try Watertown though in the future if I were coming from my city rather than my sister's. Wonder if it's any good.

I'm officially 14 weeks today!!!! I can finally not feel so sneaky about posting in the 2nd tri section, lol. I'm excited for this weekend since my sister will be coming home for Easter. She will be announcing her pregnancy finally. She is literally 3 days ahead of me. My mom is going to pass out when she hears! I kinda feel bad for my SIL though, she and my brother have been trying to have children for few years after an accidental pregnancy that ended in MC and she still hasn't got her meds to ovulate right yet and I get the impression she/they are nervous about taking more invasive measures like IUI or IVF.


----------



## Lys

Adele2011 said:


> 20102001 said:
> 
> 
> I just got my 16 weeks middy apt, 5th May so smack bang on 16 weeks :D
> 
> I Love the baby pics glad you got your scan eventually Nai and Lys he has super long legs! :hugs:
> 
> Hi Adele! Yay for May appts! I was also thinking super long legs from my scan pics. I am 5 10' so for a woman most consider me a giant and since it's going to be a boy I am hoping he is super tall! (Since us tall ladies have a hard time finding tall men :winkwink:)
> 
> Has anyone else gotten sick yet this pregnancy (not counting MS)? I have this cough/ cold/ mess that I can't get rid off. I was up for hrs last night coughing, finally took some Tylenol PM.Click to expand...


----------



## zb5

Lys, I am tall too (5' 9 1/2"). I hope if I have a boy he will be tall! Actually I kind of like being a tall girl so I wouldn't mind if I had a girl and she was tall too. :) DH is pretty average height for a guy so we will see.

I haven't been sick but my allergies have been really bad so I've been going through Kleenex as if I was sick. I haven't taken any drugs for it though because I know it will just make me even more sleepy than I already am...


----------



## enniejennie

Lys I am 5'11 and my DH is 6'3. My 5 year old son is already tall for his age, everyone thinks he is older than he is. I like my son being tall I don't know about if I had a DD if I would like her to be as tall as me. I had it hard being tall no clothes are long enough for my legs and just awkward being the tallest girl when I was in school. We shall see though. 

I had a horrible stomach virus 2 weekends ago. I was not able to eat from Saturday night though Monday night! It was so bad I almost had to go to the hospital because of dehydration. My doctor said if I could keep water and popsicles down monday night then he would not send me to the hospital. Thank goodness I did! No cold's or coughs though yet.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Love the scan pic nai :) 

I have had a sickness bug my little boy brought home from nursery, he got it & then passed it to me, left me knocked out for 1 full day and half the next day ....was horrible but touch wood so far nothing else xx

going to be taking my bump pic tonite for my journal as im taking them every 2 weeks and i will post it in here too , to share with you ladies x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

heres my 14week bump pic x
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/d4c5891b.jpg

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/7ff5487b.jpg


----------



## Adele2011

Foodle and muff :haha: that made me chuckle. 
I thought i was tallish at 5ft 8" but i know feel like a short ass compared to you amazon ladies  
wow mummy2tyler that bump is perfect. Mine goes out under my boobles(as nai calls them i like it) and is hard at top then goes in at belly button then its just wobble hehe
i must get a bump pic on
o n i havent been ill apart from feeling sick i havent been sick since sun tho woo hoo


----------



## DMG83

i'm so jealous of all your bump pics!!! :haha: mine is teeny tiny.. :dohh:


----------



## DMG83

anyone think baby looks like (s)he is sucking thumb in this piccy? :haha: i'm a thumb sucker - niece pointed it out and is convinced of it.. actually niece is still here asking a million an one questions and telling me how i'm going to have saggy (.Y.) if i breast feed.. I pointed out they'll prob sag anyway since i've gone up 4 cup sizes already :haha: 

https://i55.tinypic.com/501ny8.png


----------



## x-TyMa-x

yeh add a bump pic ....boobles haha :haha:

adele im 5ft 7"


----------



## x-TyMa-x

nai - baby deffo looks like its sucking its thumb!! :thumbup: thats adorable!

My boobs sagged after tyler & i never breast fed properly....only managed the 1st 3days, but since being pregnant this time they have grown and perked up a bit, well thats probably not actually possible but they dont seem as "saggy" iykwim.....maybe just cuz theyre a bit bigger lol


----------



## DMG83

ok, the dwarf over here in the corner will put up a bump piccy tomorrow.. i'm only 5foot!! :haha: 

ooohh anyone else been told their bmi is absolutely fine even though you're technically overweight!? the midwife measured me and said "that's perfect".. umm, i beg to differ.. but i have got a very small waist so maybe it's not just on "weight"? :shrug:


----------



## Adele2011

yeah your sproggle is sucking its thumb :thumbup: cute. 
my :holly: are saggy anyway i just tie them in a bow so i dont trip up. 
off to take a bump pic looking forward to seeing yours dwarf ahem nai :kiss:


----------



## DMG83

Adele2011 said:


> yeah your sproggle is sucking its thumb :thumbup: cute.
> my :holly: are saggy anyway i just tie them in a bow so i dont trip up.
> off to take a bump pic looking forward to seeing yours dwarf ahem nai :kiss:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you'll have to teach me how to tie them up effectively!!! 

stop making me laugh ladies, i'm reaching for the rennie already! :dohh:


----------



## Adele2011

The top bit is hard but where it goes in is my belly button and under that is wobble
looking forward to stomach all being hard first time in ages haha


----------



## Lys

Love the pic Adele!! GREAT BUMP!! 

I don't have a bump pic worthy of posting yet.. though I have been taking them almost weekly for comparison since about 13 weeks.


----------



## yourstruly10

Wow great bumps and scan pics everyone.

Uh Oh... Ava started crawling today. Think im in trouble. Thought i was tired before. Now i have to deal with crawling baby and growing belly.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

adele- cute bump pic :) :) :) love it 

yourstruly- congrats on ava crawling :) ....the fun begins hehe!! xx


----------



## katerdid

lol, muffs and foodles. love it!

great bump piccies ladies! we're coming right along aren't we? Lys - you need to post one! You had such a cute little one going on at 13 weeks :thumbup:

Nai - great scan pic! Super cute :) And you're not the only dwarf, I'm only 5ft3. (My hubs is 6ft7 so I'm curious how tall our LO is gonna end up lol)

Aw, your poor boobies! Luckily for me I started out as an A cup and have only gone up a size so far, so I figure I'll be ok, right? Eeeeck! What our bodies go through, eh?

Anyone else still suffering with MS? All day at work I was making trips to the bathroom and haven't been able to keep anything down. Bleh :sick: My managers are like, wait, aren't you in 2nd tri now? Shouldn't you be better?


----------



## firsttimer87

Hi, new to B&B. I'm due 26th Oct and guessing a blue bump. Jst wanted to say hi to everyone and hope to chat to you all soon

L xx


----------



## DMG83

dh is 6foot here too so who knows whether baby will be a dwarf like mummy... :winkwink: general rule for both our families is girls short, boys tall.. which is much better than the other way around i think :thumbup: (this is coming from a shorty!! :haha:)

my ms disappeared but has come back with a vengeance - mw thinks it's linked to having low blood pressure though so don't know if that means it's going to stick around now for the long haul :shrug: i don't appreciate it much.. lol

so have you all announced now then!? dh's family still not back off hols so have to wait another wk and a bit to announce to everyone! Ridiculous! :dohh:


----------



## DMG83

:hi: firsttimer


----------



## katerdid

Nai1983 said:


> dh is 6foot here too so who knows whether baby will be a dwarf like mummy... :winkwink: general rule for both our families is girls short, boys tall.. which is much better than the other way around i think :thumbup: (this is coming from a shorty!! :haha:)
> 
> my ms disappeared but has come back with a vengeance - mw thinks it's linked to having low blood pressure though so don't know if that means it's going to stick around now for the long haul :shrug: i don't appreciate it much.. lol

Aw, that's my mom and dad's height. Mom is 5ft, Dad is 6ft. I have an older brother that ended up 5ft9, and my two younger brothers aren't done growing, but one is already 5ft6 (he's 14) and the other is 5ft1 (he's 12) and has a size 10 shoe (so you know he'll keep growing)! So boys ended up on the taller side and I ended up short lol. It is better that way round. 

That is a bummer about your ms. Low blood pressure eh? I hope it doesn't stick. Do you feel faint or dizzy a lot?

:hi: firsttimer!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

firsttimer :hi:

katerdid- my nausea has wore off quite alot ...i still get the urge to bork now and again lol but luckily i got let off quite lightly on the MS front...with both my babies x which im sooo happy about as i have a phobia of vomiting ..... :sick:

nai- i announced the day i had my 12 week scan, There were a few people who already knew (family & close friends) and then someone from OH's work blabbed and it got out a little but but when i announced on fb etc alot of people were unaware so it cant of got round as much as i thought x


----------



## Lys

Katerdid.... you are a doll but posting belly pics makes me SCUUURRRRED! :shrug: Plus... I dont think I have much to show... I think being pregnant is just pushing my chub out!! :blush:


----------



## 20102001

Hi to the newbie's!! :wave:

I haven't yet announced on fb ... not sure when or if I will yet :flower:


----------



## DMG83

katerdid said:


> Aw, that's my mom and dad's height. Mom is 5ft, Dad is 6ft. I have an older brother that ended up 5ft9, and my two younger brothers aren't done growing, but one is already 5ft6 (he's 14) and the other is 5ft1 (he's 12) and has a size 10 shoe (so you know he'll keep growing)! So boys ended up on the taller side and I ended up short lol. It is better that way round.
> 
> That is a bummer about your ms. Low blood pressure eh? I hope it doesn't stick. Do you feel faint or dizzy a lot?
> 
> :hi: firsttimer!

yeah had quite a few dizzy spells and nearly passed out cold visiting my mum when she was in hospital the other week - don't ask, it caused a huge fuss! lol :dohh:

mw seemed to think the low blood pressure is here to stay as fallen significantly from 1st mw appt a few weeks ago :shrug: who knows though - as long as baby is healthy is all i care about - just a bit sucky really, nothing can be done though so not going to whinge lol and much better to be low than high! xx


----------



## LittleStars

All right girls lets see if I can remember everything...

Lys - I'm on the taller side at 5'9", DH is 5'11. Our DD was born looooooong and skinny. Thankfully it was the summer and we could put her in premie clothes (legless/armless outfits) for the first few weeks. She continues to be tall for her age and is currently the tallest in her kindergarten class. The only thing that sucks about tall children that I can see so far is that people assume your child is older and then wonder why they are acting younger. I hated trying to convince people my 2 year old was not 4! Also means she will grow out of childrens clothing sooner which sucks since they are tax-free. Other than that I think it's great to be tall, especially since she's a real extrovert and a leader. No real sickness this pregnancy except a cold right at transfer which was pretty nasty and then a quick light cold a few days ago for 48 hours.

Mommy2Tyler - awesome bump! I have saggy boobs myself, party because they grew in really fast as a teen and the skin sretched something aweful and also I used to weight ALOT more. I've noticed though that they've sort of filled in a little more and my cups on the bra are more full (bra was getting too big from weight loss). Mine didn't grow all that much last pregnancy but I've got huge ones in general so that's a good thing, I felt like I was smoothering my DD when trying to BF and there was only one position that would work. I didn't end up BFing for more than 3 weeks though as my milk didn't come in particularly.

Adele - I can totally relate to how you desribe your bump! I was reading somewhere on here some ladies calling it a B bump instead of a D bump. lol I think your bump is very nice and there is no question you are preggers!!

Nai - your LO definitely looks like it's sucking the ol' thumb! Be happy though, it's way easier than toting around pacifiers all the time!

Yourstruly - Yay for Ava crawling!!! Hope you have all the safety gates up!! 

Katerdid - my MS isn't gone gone but isn't nearly as bad as yours sounds. 

Nai - low BP eh? hrmmm interesting.. Can't you guys get a prescription for MS? I'm planning on finally asking for one on Tuesday when I see the OB. I've turned it down twice now and I'm kicking myself!

Firsttimer - Welcome!!!!

Can't remember who asked about telling people but we've told everyone since 12 weeks with my mom and sister being an exception to that. They've know since 6 weeks. There are a few people who don't know yet but mostly just haven't crossed paths with them recently. 

Phew.. okay.. as for me, not much to say today. I can finally not sleep directly on my belly as I can feel the hardness of my uterus when I try. I think it's time I seriously start looking for a support pillow for my leg and/or belly. I need to start building my nast of pillows I'll end up in by the end of this pregnancy. lol My sister will finally be in town so I'll get to see her bump today. Should be interesting since it's her first baby and she is ultra slim and toned. Total opposite to me! 

I took a bump piccy, will post it a little later when I get a chance, in the meantime off to go eat breakfast. Special K cereal or pancakes? Hrmmmm....


----------



## DMG83

:happydance: just booked our private gender scan for 18th May - can finally catch up with you ladies who know your bump colours!! :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Good morning ladies-

About telling the parents, funny, I didn't tell my mom until like 13 weeks! I am aweful. I still have yet to tell my 7 year old daughter, although my fat tummy is looking kinda obvious. Guess i'll hafta tell her soon. 

Nai- how far will you be when you find out gender? I think im going to do that as well, but not sure how far to be! 

Also, what is the best week to do the 3d scans? I'd rather the baby not look skeletal which I heard happens earlier on? 

Yourstruly- I remember with my daughter I thought it was tough when she was a baby and that I was tired then....well then i realized baby is EASY stage because when they're moving, no more leaving them on a play mat in the living room while in another room! Look out, you are busy now:) 

You are all very tall compared to my 5'2"! or maybe even 5'1"......

Littlestars- My sister is pregnant too, 2 months before me, and she is slim tone and its her first. This is my 3rd pregnancy(2nd child) and I was a little undertoned to begin with so im afraid i'll be bigger than her! She's 8 weeks further. Its a lot of pressure to stay skinny! 

Hope everyone else is well, Ive got to skiddaddle- we are off to the mall of america today for some fun on my daughter's day off school!


----------



## DMG83

gender scan is from 16 weeks - they said we could go in for 4d from 24wks :shrug: i was thinking to go in around 27/28 wks maybe? would the baby still be skeletal then!? xx


----------



## Adele2011

Lys- get your bump out for the girlies :rofl:
Nai-18th May is when i have my 20week scan so we'll find out same day :happydance:
Littlestars- thanks am loving it want it bigger haha regret that when i'm a weeble wooble tho hehe

Just been a bit naughty and dyed my hair (well boyf did bless) couldnt take it anymore. Going out for a meal tonight clothes dilemma ahead floaty dress so i look like a walton or normal top and skirt and embrace the bump hehe


----------



## DMG83

normal top and skirt - embrace the bumpage!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## katerdid

Nai1983 said:


> gender scan is from 16 weeks - they said we could go in for 4d from 24wks :shrug: i was thinking to go in around 27/28 wks maybe? would the baby still be skeletal then!? xx

I think you'll be safe at 27 weeks - here's a pic I found on google and it doesn't look skeletal to me:
https://i53.tinypic.com/28bvaqr.jpg

Fainting at hospital? Eeek, that would cause a fuss! 

Adele - embrace your bump :D


----------



## DMG83

katerdid said:


> Nai1983 said:
> 
> 
> gender scan is from 16 weeks - they said we could go in for 4d from 24wks :shrug: i was thinking to go in around 27/28 wks maybe? would the baby still be skeletal then!? xx
> 
> I think you'll be safe at 27 weeks - here's a pic I found on google and it doesn't look skeletal to me:
> https://i53.tinypic.com/28bvaqr.jpg
> 
> Fainting at hospital? Eeek, that would cause a fuss!
> 
> Adele - embrace your bump :DClick to expand...

thanks hun, that looks lovely :thumbup:

yep - so unbelievably embarssing - my mum was having her bloods done right before a blood transfusion - i turned the other way because i have a little issue with blood but it was mad, i just couldn't shake it at all, so they ended up having to put my mums tubes of blood aside and helping me out :dohh: all the old ladies on the ward loved it though :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Not really much going on here. Probably won't be until our next scan next friday. I'm also interested in knowing if my cervical length is dwindling. It went from 3.9 to 3.7 last week. It's still a very good length but knowing it went down just a bit makes me wonder if this means it will keep going or maybe it will come to a hault and never get past the dangerous 2cm numbers. 

I heard from the compound pharmacy making my 17P today. They needed more information from insurance company and then needed to bill us the rest. The excellent news is that the months dose only costs us 25.00. Some of you know a couple worse case scenarios were 5,000.00 until the FDA came out to say they wouldn't follow through on cease and desist letters that the initial pharmaceutical company was dishing out to the compound pharmacists who made the drug cheaper.

The second scenario was having to pay a total of 400.00 out of pocket for the 20 or so weeks I'd be on the injections. When I found out that it will only cost us a total of 100.00 for the total time we actually need it I was EXTATIC!!

I'm told the injections are PAINFUL and one of my friends who'se on it right now says it takes a week for the pain to go away and then of course the next injection is due. I'm willing to suck it up if it calms the cervix and keeps this baby in. My hope is that I won't have any other issues with incompetant cervix where the length will dwindle and cause me to have a cerclage in the next few weeks.

At any rate, all seems to be well so far though I was called the other day and told they found bacteria in my urine. Since being in the hospital with the bacterial infection, I was being treated with Flagyl so I'm hoping that took care of it. We'll test the urine again next friday with hopes it's all gone. :wacko:

Looking forward to seeing baby and hearing his or her heartbeat on Friday. it always seems to put peace in my heart and mind.

Glad your all doing well. Love the beautiful scans. :hug:


----------



## DMG83

Thought i'd add a tiny bump pic :haha: not as impressive as you ladies have got but I am a few weeks behind the majority of you!! lol

https://i56.tinypic.com/2vc7ojm.png

https://i56.tinypic.com/sngegh.png

it is seriously hard to get the angle right when taking a pic of yourself sideways! lol DH said he'll help next week :thumbup: this is first thing this morning


----------



## x-TyMa-x

nai- love the lil bump pics :) You can deffo see the bump starting, especially in the top picture.....i agree it is really difficult to get a photo of yourself on sideways , ive been doing my own for my journal but got my OH to help now as its getting more & more difficult lol


----------



## DMG83

:thumbup: i took the bottom pic first then the top one but decided to put them both up lol the top one is def the best cos my bump is just poking out at the bottom which shows quite well - but it's teeny tiny compared to most of the bumps on here lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

i would say its perfect for how far gone you are....... i have a 12week bump pic in my journal and its like yours x


----------



## LittleStars

Nai, I love the bump! Nice top too!

Okay... here goes nothing.
https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/lylotte/SA401563-2.gif https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/lylotte/SA401581.gif


My bump is normally more of a B bump than a D bump, gotta love the full panel smoothing effect! I can't wait until the babies are a little higher and fill in the middle though.


----------



## zb5

Nai and LittleStars, I love the bumps! I especially like the top down view. :D Nai, I think you look perfect for 12 weeks, esp. first thing in the morning!

Sometimes my bump is completely gone first thing in the morning, but it appears after I take a shower. I don't understand it because I haven't even eaten anything! Why should my belly change? Maybe it is just gravity? Weird.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

littlestars- love the pics :) the top down view one is fab :)

zb5- My bump seems to be slightly smaller in the morning too, not sure why ...by this time of night i look like im about 20weeks!! haha x :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

My bump isn't showing enough to even post yet. I'm waiting patiently though. :thumbup: :winkwink:

Lovely bumps ladies! :hug:


----------



## 20102001

My bump looks better/bigger in clothes than just belly :wacko:
I want to post a picture soon but when I take one I don't think it looks bump enough :dohh:

14w 2ds
 



Attached Files:







IMG00151-20110423-1854.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Adele2011

Nai your bump is very cute, Littlestars i love the top view,impressive. 2010 its defo bump  
Whats a B bump and whats a D bump?


----------



## 20102001

Adele2011 said:


> Nai your bump is very cute, Littlestars i love the top view,impressive. 2010 its defo bump
> Whats a B bump and whats a D bump?

:D :happydance:


----------



## mommyof3girls

nice bump pics girls. :)

I have my gender scan on wednesday. I'm getting excited.


----------



## nypage1981

Cute bumps everyone! Happy Easter!


----------



## Lys

Hi Guys,
I love all of your pics!

As of today I am 17 weeks and I took this a couple days ago so about 16.5 ish weeks in the below pic! Not much to brag about yet but its coming along. A couple of you were talking about your bumps in the AM compared to later in the day and I find my bump is the most noticeable in the AM! I show the OH in the morning and it is always very prominent then! 

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm36/alyssaedelen/alyssa159.jpg


p.s. I do not know how to make the pic smaller... I would love some help there!! Sorry its so big!!


----------



## mommyof3girls

Lys said:


> Hi Guys,
> I love all of your pics!
> 
> As of today I am 17 weeks and I took this a couple days ago so about 16.5 ish weeks in the below pic! Not much to brag about yet but its coming along. A couple of you were talking about your bumps in the AM compared to later in the day and I find my bump is the most noticeable in the AM! I show the OH in the morning and it is always very prominent then!
> 
> https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm36/alyssaedelen/alyssa159.jpg
> 
> 
> p.s. I do not know how to make the pic smaller... I would love some help there!! Sorry its so big!!

When you post, go to advance reply and then there is a paper clip at the top with the font sizes and all that fun stuff. Click on the paper clip and it will pull up a window for you to upload pics. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Lys

Mommyof3girls! That makes perfect sense!! Thanks for the help!


----------



## katerdid

Awwe! Everyone has such cute bumps - even the lil mini ones :D Super exciting ladies!


----------



## zb5

Looking good Lys and 2010! :) So cute!

Can't wait to hear more genders soon. Our gender scan isn't until 20w1d, but I found out we could go to a private place nearby and pay $59 to find out anytime from here on out. I really really want to know so it's so tempting, but I also want to be strong and wait for our 20w scan... I could never be team yellow and wait until birth, I'm not that strong! But I want to at least make myself wait these 4 weeks... :haha: It seems silly somehow but I'm going to make myself do it!


----------



## DMG83

no way could I wait! :haha: I booked our gender scan for the first available slot after 16 weeks privately :haha: 23 days to go!!!! :happydance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I'm sooooo undecided about gender scans..., part of me really wants one, part of me is saying wait for the 20week one xx arghhh!!


----------



## DMG83

my sister was outraged that we're finding out! :haha: we just want to get buying gender specific things to save buying clothes i won't really want to use (green, white, yellow - all colours i'm not overly keen on) so it's more for not wasting money as well for us... :thumbup: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Haha nai this is the main reason i want an early gender scan lol !! I was online baby browsing lastnite and all i wanted to do was buy buy buy but I'm like you i want to be able to buy pinks or blues or little outfits etc not just creams, whites etc :( grrr what do i do!!


----------



## DMG83

:haha: you know the ttc poas pushers!? i should be a gender scan pusher! :haha: i just don't like pastel colours, i've never worn pastel in my life and i really don't want to have a tonne of pastel yellow and green clothes - i love bright cheerful clothes for boys and girls so it will be bright turquoise blues, bright pinks, reds etc. and for boys i love bright colours too - but bright greens, blues etc. not pastels!


----------



## enniejennie

Very cute bump ladies! I think I might being starting to get one because my 5 year old son told me, mommy your belly is getting bigger. Lol :haha:

I could not wait until the end to find out the gender either. I love being able to buy and plan for a boy or girl, like you ladies are saying bright colors for the baby! I can' t wait to find out on my 16 week scan on May 10th!! Hopefully the baby will cooperate. :happydance:

This is going to be exciting in the next month when everyone starts to get their genders!


----------



## LittleStars

I don't mind all the pastel colours if the outfit is cute enough! With DD she was so pale and fair-haired she could not have pulled off too much colour and she had a storkbite birthmark on her forehead that came out when she cried so red accentuated it. That being said I must admit I used to sneak into the boys section to buy black or navy pants/leggings to go with her paler clothing.

I too, do not want gender neutral clothing, bedding, room decor. I'm so eager to buy things but I'm not paying for a private scan. I'm stuck with whatever the doctor decides. I'm going to the OB tomorrow and will probably not see him again for 4 weeks at which time I'll get a scan and hopefully get to know the genders. I'll be 18-19weeks by then so hopefully it'll go smoothly. 

How was everyone's Easter weekend? I had a dinner at my parents on Saturday and then yesterday we had an Easter egg hunt with DD in the a.m. and then to a friend's for another Easter dinner in the p.m. I finally got to see my sister's bump.. or lack thereof. Poor girl. She's got nothing! I'm sure it'll pop by the time she comes to visit next time. I told her not to worry, she was going to have the cute bump and I was going to have the big bump and I'd trade her in a heartbeat! Then we made fun of how ridiculously huge I'm going to end up being, jokes about wheelbarrels etc. Good times. :dohh:


----------



## Lys

I just cant believe how fast time in flying by!! Oct still feels far away but the weeks seem to be zooming by! I can't believe that Im 17 weeks... I think a couple of us have May 10th appts and by then I will be just over 19 weeks and almost half way there!! I don't know if it's because it's our first or if it's just that life is busy!

(We are in the process of buying a house and we close the first week of May!! We just gave our 30 days notice on our current place!)


----------



## MrsK

Lys, I'm in the same boat as you. Giving 30-day notice this week and excited to be moving out of our little apartment! Although we're building a house-- so if it ends up not being done by the end of May (which is quite possible), we might have to live with my parents for a couple of weeks. Never thought I'd say this, but I'm actually looking forward to that... I could use my mom's spoiling for a little while in the midst of all the moving-stress ;-)

Time is flying for me, also... I can't believe how fast the past few months have gone!


----------



## mommyof3girls

Lys said:


> I just cant believe how fast time in flying by!! Oct still feels far away but the weeks seem to be zooming by! I can't believe that Im 17 weeks... I think a couple of us have May 10th appts and by then I will be just over 19 weeks and almost half way there!! I don't know if it's because it's our first or if it's just that life is busy!
> 
> (We are in the process of buying a house and we close the first week of May!! We just gave our 30 days notice on our current place!)

It is flying by. This is my fast pregnancies yet. :haha: 

Congrats on buying a house. We were in the process closing on our house when I went in to labor so everything had to be pushed back.


----------



## katerdid

Seems like there is a few of us moving while pregnant! I'm moving as well, only don't know when or where. DH is up for promotion, but he has to be transferred to a different store. Since we have no family here anymore, I wanted to move back home to Michigan (12 hours drive away) to be closer to my family. So we're just waiting to see which store will take him. Bit nerve-wracking, since it's been 4 months with no word. 

Oh, I can't wait til the gender scan. I really don't want gender-neutral clothes/nursery either. Gotta wait til June...I'll be 20wk6days. (Rather find out at 16/17wk, but DH is making me wait)


----------



## zb5

We'll be moving too, and also don't know when or where! DH and I are currently in disagreement about moving before or after baby. But considering we don't even know where we're moving yet, I am guessing it will be after baby... I'm graduating this summer and am looking for a new job to start after baby is 4-6 months old. DH works from home so he could move anywhere. We'll see where we end up!

I actually am totally fine with gender neutral stuff, actually I prefer to have mostly gender neutral items. But DH has said no clothes buying until we find out the gender! :shrug: And honestly, there aren't very many gender neutral clothes options at the stores, it's pretty silly... Like you say, very limited to white and pastel yellow or green.


----------



## DMG83

went shopping today and even the gender neutral stuff seemed to be more boy or girl!!! bought one outfit - mum loved it then turned it around and saw the hat and said - well you can't put that hat on a little girl, that's for a boy! and that was with the most gender neutral outfit we could find! green = boys and yellow = girls today for some reason :shrug:

just can't wait for 3 weeks time :happydance:


----------



## LittleStars

Careful of the white outfits! Baby barf stains like no ones business!

I went through 3 bags of used stuff from a family member who got it from a friend. There were so many things with barf stains I just threw back in the bag. Grossest thing in the bag.. there was a pair of pants, cute from the front, flip it over and there was BLOOD stains on the bumhole area! What the heck???? That went into the garbage, no way I donating that to a charity. Gross!

Found out my next door neighbour is expecting in July of this year. We both have the exact same house (townhouse) but mirror images. They are only three bedrooms and they already have a 9 yo boy and soon to be 2 yo girl. I'm guessing they will be selling the house in a year or two! As it is we were talking about cars and they've decided to go the minivan route because their son is so large and there is no way they can fit the kids in the back of the sedan. We told them we're sticking with ours if we can and they wished us much luck! lol We're going to need it. 

Anyway, I ate take out for dinner tonight. I'm preparing for the fact that my doctor is going to read me the riot act tomorrow at my appointment for gaining way too too much weight. I'm admittedly very disappointment in myself but knew this would happen with me not being on lowcarb. I have severe food issues and no self control. I'm seriously going to try to move on to a nearly vegetarian diet tomorrow with only lean protein and low glycemic index carbs occasionally. Mon dieu. I'm hoping that the doctor can refer me to a dietician that would be covered by the provincial healthcare so we could work on a menu together. I am ridiculously picky with my foods so looking at a normal pregnancy diets does me no good. 

Anyway enough of my babble. The chinese was good eats and I'm ready to get ripped a new one tomorrow. Hoping to be in good enough spirits after my appointment to go bra shopping afterwards. Mine are killing me, too tight on my back.


----------



## DMG83

do you mean baby baby sicky barf or when they're experimenting with foods? :dohh: guess who's the newbie to baby barf here! lol dealt with plenty of nappies but no sicky incidents within the family yet to know about it!! 

blood!? ooohh gross!


----------



## zb5

lol, I don't even wear white myself! I'm too afraid I will spill wine, tomato sauce, or (most likely) hot cocoa... I can't imagine putting a baby in white. Why do they even make white clothes for babies? I think I will have to finally learn how to use bleach at the ripe old age of 28...

LittleStars, we're also in a townhouse and our neighbors with the mirror townhouse had a little boy a few years ago. They moved out almost right away because they didn't want to deal with him learning to crawl near all the stairs (it's a tri-level).

My parents did the glycemic index diet and it worked wonders for them. I read a book about it a few years ago when they were doing it. I don't follow a diet but I still remember some of the things from the book and try to think about them when planning my meals. I know if I eat a plain piece of bread, or a cookie, I will feel hungry in 1 hour... bread with cheese is fine though (at least for me).

Anyway, I hope your appointment goes well! Try not to beat yourself up too much about the weight gain. Some amount of it is going to happen no matter what, just try to do your best from here on out. :)


----------



## Lys

zb5 said:


> lol, I don't even wear white myself! I'm too afraid I will spill wine, tomato sauce, or (most likely) hot cocoa... I can't imagine putting a baby in white. Why do they even make white clothes for babies? I think I will have to finally learn how to use bleach at the ripe old age of 28...
> 
> LittleStars, we're also in a townhouse and our neighbors with the mirror townhouse had a little boy a few years ago. They moved out almost right away because they didn't want to deal with him learning to crawl near all the stairs (it's a tri-level).
> 
> My parents did the glycemic index diet and it worked wonders for them. I read a book about it a few years ago when they were doing it. I don't follow a diet but I still remember some of the things from the book and try to think about them when planning my meals. I know if I eat a plain piece of bread, or a cookie, I will feel hungry in 1 hour... bread with cheese is fine though (at least for me).
> 
> Anyway, I hope your appointment goes well! Try not to beat yourself up too much about the weight gain. Some amount of it is going to happen no matter what, just try to do your best from here on out. :)

I agree with white... I LOVE LOVE wearing white but can NEVER make it home clean! So, I cannot possibly image putting a baby in it! Also, I have my next Dr appt weigh in on Thurs and haven't been on the scale or to the gym (or done any cardio) in the last month and I'm NERVOUS!!! Im pretty tall so I think I hide weight but wow the scale is revealing!

Anyways, we debated on moving before the kid or after but we currently live in a 1 bedroom, 1 bath and we have the OH's brother living with us right now and it feels tiny for us so I cannot fathom adding in a kiddo. SO, excited to be moved and settled in (and make a baby room, as this is my first time doing that!!).


----------



## zb5

Lys said:


> Anyways, we debated on moving before the kid or after but we currently live in a 1 bedroom, 1 bath and we have the OH's brother living with us right now and it feels tiny for us so I cannot fathom adding in a kiddo. SO, excited to be moved and settled in (and make a baby room, as this is my first time doing that!!).

Wow, 1 bed 1 bath with 3 people would be tough! I don't blame you for moving! What is your new place like?


----------



## LittleStars

Just about to head to my appointment but couldn't resist popping on.

I meant when babies barf up milk.. something about it.. perhaps the fat content that just stains and makes this pale yellow/cream colour that never washes out no matter what you do. Lame!


----------



## DMG83

LittleStars said:


> Just about to head to my appointment but couldn't resist popping on.
> 
> I meant when babies barf up milk.. something about it.. perhaps the fat content that just stains and makes this pale yellow/cream colour that never washes out no matter what you do. Lame!

wow, thanks for the heads up! i just assumed it would come straight out cos it's "only" milk :dohh: right.. another reason to find out the gender and have coloured clothing!! :haha: xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Girls sorry not been in - had a bit of a hormonal weekend, but all is good now.

Don't really feel very pregnant at the min, is this the norm for early second tri??

Also my OH is letting me go for a private scan on the 14th May - I will be 16 - 17 weeks so we should be able to see the gender then too....yipppeee! Only 18 days to go until this xxx


----------



## DMG83

i don't feel pregnant either anymore but picking up baby on doppler :thumbup: tiny bit of dry heaving and hunger but no appetite but I keep forgetting i'm pregnant :shrug:

yay for gender scan 14th May! :happydance:


----------



## Lys

zb5 said:


> Wow, 1 bed 1 bath with 3 people would be tough! I don't blame you for moving! What is your new place like?

OK, since you asked!! :happydance: It is a two story home it is a 4 bedroom / 2.5 bath (one of the bedrooms we might take a wall out on and make it a 3 bedroom home) the selling point for both of us is it has a beautiful backyard that is all very private and fenced in all with beautiful grass and landscaping that was done so well!! The house needs some upgrades as some of it is a bit out of date but nothing that has to be done its just preferences. My only downfall with the place is that is about 20 miles each way to and from work vs. my normal commute of about 6 miles each way so that will take some adjusting!!

Yay for a couple of your gender scans coming up quickly!! Also, I do feel pregnant in that very soon I am going to have to go buy some pants to wear as all of mine are becoming a bit tight!! (and I popped a button on my work pants last week :dohh:)


----------



## enniejennie

Lys your new place sounds like a very nice change from a 1 bed 1 bath.:)

This past weekend I feel like my jelly just popped out. I am actually feeling pregnant since my belly popped out and since I really have not had any symptoms so far.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I really dont feel very pregnant either tbh apart from being a little more tired than usual.

Today was the 1st day someone asked me "Oo are you pregnant" while looking at my belly....good job i am really or it could of got embarrasing haha!! xx


----------



## LittleStars

Yay my appointment went well today. Doctor told me to stop the weight gain but was nice about it. I got my prescription for MS but I'm going to take it at half dose and see how I on it since I don't think I need it everyday, just sometimes. Anyway, we heard both babies heartbeats on the doppler and they sounded strong. Yay! He also checked my cervix since I didn't do an US and I still have a SCH as of last scan. It's long and closed. Yay again! So I'm booked back in 3 and a bit weeks, exactly 18 weeks and will be doing a scan then so hopefully we can get the gender figured out then. If not I'm back 2 weeks later and getting a scan then too. Fingers crossed the scan on May 19th the babies will cooperate! Sounds like from the 19th onwards I'll be going in every 2 weeks because I'm considered high-risk. 

Only 23 more days til gender determination!!!


Lys - the house sounds lovely! You're not going to know what to do with yourself with all that space.


----------



## Lys

LittleStars said:


> Lys - the house sounds lovely! You're not going to know what to do with yourself with all that space.

Hi Ladies!!
Thanks guys we are excited about the place... and you are SO MUCH space in comparison!! :winkwink:

I have told most of my employees and two of them today (separately) said they could see the baby bump!! :happydance: First time anyone has noticed... I know it's different when they know vs. a stranger noticing! My comment was stop staring at my belly, hehe! 

Ennie: I loved that you called it your jelly and I completely agree with you!! :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Ooh Lys, that is going to be a wonderful change for you in the bigger house! DH and I lived in a 1 bed 1 bath for a year and it was okay but we definitely got in each others way. And we could NOT have houseguests! Then we moved into a 2 bedroom and have been much happier here. We're hoping to get a 3 bedroom soon.

As you ladies have said, I spent a few weeks feeling very un-pregnant. But now my belly is getting bigger and I'm feeling some flutters/thumps and it's starting to feel more real again. :happydance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Awww zb5 i can't wait to start feeling baby move!! Deffo make it more real!! 
I thought i had felt a slight flutter the night but nothing since so guess not x

With Tyler i didn't feel the movements till 19weeks!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

How exciting zb5 to feel flutters, I have been feeling them, but its just trapped wind at the min :blush:

So glad to see I am not the only girlie not feeling very preggers lol. I am eagerly awaiting the baby movements too, you girls who are a few weeks ahead are reaching the exciting times of pregnancy again. Will you all be posting some nice 16 - 18 wk bump pics???? :happydance:

My bump seems to have flattened a bit, but I think its because the bloat is going and it will all be baby soon....yay.

Everyone's new homes sound lush, me and OH have a very modest 3 bedroomed terraced - and although we could afford a bigger UK mortgage we are staying put and just aiming to be mortgage free within the next few years, our ultimate dream is to buy a house in spain. Which we will do, may just have to wait a few more years - we shall see though.

Hope you all have a fab day xxx


----------



## katerdid

zb5 that's fantastic about feeling flutters. I can't wait for that stage! I've been feeling some vibration feelings and "popcorn" type feelings, but not very often, and only when I'm trying to fall asleep. Still don't know if it's just normal tummy movements or baby, but I'd rather think it's baby lol.

Lys - that sounds great! Hope the house closing goes super smooth :) Also, love the lil bump! 

I'm still feeling very pregnant. I blame the heartburn and MS though. Eh. I have my 16 week appt next Wednesday. What should I expect? Will I need more blood tests, or is it just questions?

It's 5am here...still haven't gone to bed. Seems like I've been hit with insomnia. Good thing I switched shifts so I work at night rather than morning! Anyone else having sleeping issues?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ooh katerdid I've just noticed ur due date is same as mine oct 19th x
I also have 16week app next week, when i was pregnant last time they just talked about anything u were wanting to ask etc, did usual checks etc & listened to baby's heartbeat xx


----------



## LittleStars

Mental note: no eating food late at night.

I watched a movie last night and around midnight I had some hickory sticks (potato crisps, hickory bacon flavour). Went to bed an hour later feeling fine. Woke to feeling DISGUSTING and ended in the loo throwing up in the dark. Yuckie! So I am making a pact with myself to not eat anything after 8pm. I'm tired of this!

I still have a lot of Easter chocolate leftover. Hoping I can be brave and put some of it in the deep freeze in the basement and get a little closer to eating properly in the next day or two. I'm kinda stuck waiting for next payday so I can do a proper grocery shop. My goal is to go to my next doctor's appointment having not gained anything. I'd be thrilled if I'd lost a few pounds.

katerdid - not sure that a 16 week appointment would be much more than a general check up, listen to the heartbeat, check BP and answer any of your concerns. Maybe a pee/dipstick test onsite for protein in urine etc. If your medical history is slight cause for concern then perhaps there would be bloodwork or something further to ensure that nothing is complicating things but if you're not having any problems and have no medical history I would guess not.


----------



## Lys

ZB5! So, exciting that you are feeling thumps... I have not felt anything!! I'm 17 weeks and a lil so hopefully in the next couple weeks because I cannot wait to feel him moving!

KatBabe, My dream has always been to own a home in Spain. It's feeling a bit more unrealistic these days but maybe I should start with vacationing there (since I have never been!!) You, UK ladies are so lucky!!

Katerdid, I have been having a terrible time sleeping!! I have been taking Tylenol PM but still wake up around 3 - 4 am (to pee) and have not been going back to sleep!! And at night I feel sleepy but when I get into bed I just lay there, UGH its awful.


----------



## katerdid

Mummy2Tyler - Well cool! Happy 15 week day then! :dance:

Littlestars - Oh that sucks. I've done that before - no fun. Hope you're able to meet your goal! Easter holiday doesn't exactly help with eating right, but I'm sure with some determination and some yummy healthy food you'll get there :thumbup:

Lys- I hope you don't have opening shifts! I dread the days when I don't close. Think I might change my availability for a while to no shifts before 11am. Too bad you're a manager and can't really do that. 

Thanks girls. I never know what to expect at my doctor's appt lol. All I know is I'll pee in a cup and get weighed :haha: Sounds like it'll be pretty boring, but that'll be fantastic if I can hear the heartbeat again!!


----------



## 20102001

katerdid said:


> Mummy2Tyler - Well cool! Happy 15 week day then! :dance:
> 
> Littlestars - Oh that sucks. I've done that before - no fun. Hope you're able to meet your goal! Easter holiday doesn't exactly help with eating right, but I'm sure with some determination and some yummy healthy food you'll get there :thumbup:
> 
> Lys- I hope you don't have opening shifts! I dread the days when I don't close. Think I might change my availability for a while to no shifts before 11am. Too bad you're a manager and can't really do that.
> 
> Thanks girls. I never know what to expect at my doctor's appt lol. All I know is I'll pee in a cup and get weighed :haha: Sounds like it'll be pretty boring, but that'll be fantastic if I can hear the heartbeat again!!

Congrats on being an orange!!!
I'm an oragne toorrow and I can't wait!!! :dance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone! Sounds like your all doing well. All the talks of housing, baby kicks and such.

Not much going on here right now. Still having issues with sleep but I'm starting to get a bit more when not interupted by the need to pee every hour. I have another scan on Friday which will put me at 16wks 5dys and I'm REALLY praying that being almost 17 wks we'll be able to tell the gender. I want a private scan but would like to do it at 28 wks when the baby has filled out some for keepsakes as well as to closely monitor how many vessels there are from the umbilical cord as my last pregnancy our little guy had only one which didn't really seem to matter that much, but I'd still like to monitor closely just in case. May not even be an issue this pregnancy either. :winkwink:

As for housing, we were going to buy last year when our landlord foreclosed on all his properties and everyone of us lost our sizeable downpayments. The bank demanded we move so we had to use our savings for movers as well as first/last months rent with a pet deposit. Wasn't happy but at least the place we're in right now was literally built from the studs up and we picked out what we wanted. We have hardwood floors, all stainless appliances, an island, etc. They're putting a new roof on and building a deck for us to. This landlord is AWESOME thus far. 

We've decided to wait a couple years and save our money before we buy. The winters here are long, hard and dreary in central NY. While our family lives here, there are issues with high taxes, like everyone else probably the housing market stinks because the owners want what they paid for their homes, however their homes aren't worth what they paid. Don't even get me into the local medical care here. Maybe in New York City (5 hours away) they have great healthcare practitioners, but here they stink!!! The only thing keeping us here is our family, our church family and Doug actually loves his job and the people he works with. It's a stable job too in an economy that's not so stable. 

Our dream home is a small homestead out in the country. We love to garden with veggies, fruits, and flowers. We've also wanted chickens for farm fresh eggs as well as some goats and sheep. Our friends have a small homestead and while we get to experience it first-hand, we'd honestly love that peace and quiet to bring our children up in.

I also have a dream of building on some land in the back for a housing unit for young girls who are pregnant. We were fosterparents for so long that my heart goes out to the kids and mothers. I'd like to see the mothers continue their education while their babies are safe at home with care. Teaching the girls basic skills so they can move forward with their lives and break those generational bonds they've had from their own families. It's a dream, one never knows if it will happen or not but it's still good to dream. :thumbup:

At any rate, my attitude is getting better. The past couple of days I've been feeling much more happy. I too don't feel like I'm as pregnant and though because of my last pregnancy I panic, I try not to worry and just cough it up to a beautiful second trimester. :happydance:

Glad your all doing well. Love to you all!! :hug:


----------



## mommyof3girls

I'm team Pink


----------



## enniejennie

mommyof3girls said:


> I'm team Pink

Congrats! Are you excited? I was one of 4 girls and loved it!


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats team pink!!!!


----------



## zb5

Congrats! Is this our first official team pink!?? does that make you the team captain? :)


----------



## MrsK

Congrats on team pink!!


----------



## LittleStars

Mommyof3girls - Congratualtions on the pink! At least you'll be a pro at raising another girl! Your poor hubby, that's a lot of estrogen in one house! :)


----------



## mommyof3girls

zb5 said:


> Congrats! Is this our first official team pink!?? does that make you the team captain? :)

I think I might be the first team pink. :)


----------



## mommyof3girls

LittleStars said:


> Mommyof3girls - Congratualtions on the pink! At least you'll be a pro at raising another girl! Your poor hubby, that's a lot of estrogen in one house! :)

I think he is hoping that they were wrong.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Congrats on Team Pink :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Anyone get crampy feelings again around 15 weeks? They were gone for a while, but feelin them again....think its normal?


----------



## Lys

Katerdid, I work one open a week but all early before 8am shifts... It's not too bad I actually enjoy being there early and done before 5p! Plus I don't have an MS and my energy levels are good... I can't fathom the job with MSness though!!

Mommy'sAngel, I love your dream! I think it is so important to have dreams/ hopes/ inspirations and yours is one that would truly change life's!

Mommyof3girsl! CONGRATS!! Do we get any pics?! :D


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> Anyone get crampy feelings again around 15 weeks? They were gone for a while, but feelin them again....think its normal?

I've been feeling them as well. Both lower back and lower abdomen and I've been feeling a painful stretching in the mid belly section. I'm assuming this is our uterus expanding and our belly's starting to move up?!:shrug:


----------



## katerdid

Lys said:


> Katerdid, I work one open a week but all early before 8am shifts... It's not too bad I actually enjoy being there early and done before 5p! Plus I don't have an MS and my energy levels are good... I can't fathom the job with MSness though!!

Yeah, I can understand that. It is nice to have the rest of the day to do stuff. But that's good about your energy levels - you def need them! 
It is pretty sucky with MS, but luckily I work with some great ladies. Usually if it's really bad they'll stick me with the dishes and lobby slides and keep me off the register. Although I'm dreading the day when we're two man-ing it and I suddenly am forced to spend 5 mins in the restroom. I pity whoever is stuck with me then!


Mommyof3 - Congrats on team pink again! 

Nypage - I've been cramping a lot too. Feels like AF is on the way lol. That and round ligament pains. Ugh, so much stretching going on down there!


----------



## Adele2011

woo hoo team pink :thumbup: so is that 1 pink and 2 blue that we've got in our team?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congrats for team pink :pink: xxx


----------



## DMG83

Congrats for team pink!!! :happydance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I got my scan date today 
31st may at 11.40 then followed by my consultant appointment at 12 x

soooo excited :) cant wait to find out if were :pink: or :blue: 

33days!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Mummy2Tyler, I am having my scan on the 21st too, at 3.45pm. Although my OH has let us go for a private scan on the 14th May as well xx


----------



## LittleStars

I'm all for stretching and ligament pains if it means the darn babies would get up higher. If where the doctor was able to detect the heartbeats is any indication both babies are still low and one is next to one hip and the other is next to the other one. Makes sitting and getting up really uncomfortable. I'm hoping they'll centre themselves a bit soon as well as move upwards.

I decided to walk DD to school this morning since it's so warm first thing (I've been whimping out if it's too cold in the am :) ). I nearly didn't make it home before wretching over the toilet. Can't wait to pick up my MS prescription tomorrow. I decided to wait until payday instead of charging it to my credit card. I'm slightly regretting it but only have to survive one more day!!


----------



## nypage1981

I hate the AF type cramping! I can actually stand the ligament pains much more because they're different, so I know what they are. I just get so much more nervous about the dull crampy ones. But, yes, I suppose this is a time of growth and movement so hope its normal!


----------



## katerdid

Mummy2Tyler and Kittykatbabe - I'm so jealous of you UK'ers! We're on the same time line, but you get to find out sooner. They wait til 21 weeks over here so I've got 40 days til mine. 

Littlestars, lemme know if your pills work. I'm going to ask for some at my appt next week, but I'm worried they won't work. 

Yeah, the AF type ones are awful, I agree. Makes me want to check for the :witch: in panic whenever they start up. I've had them a lot lately though, so I'm getting used to it. Gonna be weird come November or whenever I do get a real period. Take some getting used to lol.


----------



## zb5

Yup, I've been getting cramps too. I wonder when those will go away, or do they stay the whole time? I guess at some point we will start getting Braxton Hicks as well?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Cramps here too.... :(

Also terrible sharp stabby pain in muscles when i sneeze :( hurts like mad depending on the position I'm sat or lay in


----------



## yourstruly10

Congrats on being team pink!!!!

Cramps here too. Only when I over do it which I'm sure I did in the last few days. Friday took a 3.5 hour flight, Saturday 3 hour drive, Sunday relaxed(the best I could while chasing after my now crawling baby) Monday drove 3.5 hours and Tuesday flew 6.5 hours(with one stop) and now I have the worst sinus cold ever and have no idea what to take. Also been getting Braxton hicks since about 14 weeks with this one. Not many and not often but a few.

Littlestars what kind of pills are they giving you. Ivwas on dicletin with my first and they were wonderful for the sickness but made me very very sleepy. I could barely get up most days when i took the full dose. Hope whatever they give you they work well.

18 days until my gender and anomalies ultrasound!!! So excited.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

The braxton hicks confuse me. My last pregnancy I was 22wks and having a bit of cramping and slight red with a bit of mucus I went to the hospital where they told me I was 3cm dialated. I freaked out of course. I had all back labor cramping and it felt the same as it did when I had the lower back cramping in the very beginning of the pregnancy.

I don't have cramping very often but when I have the lower back cramps I kinda panic because I never know if it's contractions or not. :shrug: Even when they asked me to push when I felt the need to last pregnancy. I NEVER felt the need to. They actually told me when. I was without drugs (natural) and it wasn't awfully painful. Granted our son was 22wks and sort of small in size but NOT in height.

I think my tolerance to pain is high and I'm always quite nervous about that knowing in my mind what happened last time.

I must say that it puts my mind at ease hearing everyone having these "growing pains". I also think it's good that nothing about this pregnancy is similar to last pregnancy with exception to the occassional cramping. It gives me nothing to compare with that pregnancy. Once I get past that 22wk milestone and then the viability milestone of 24 wks, I think I'll be able to breathe a bit more and just allow myself to FULLY enjoy this beautiful pregnancy. At least right now I'm starting to come out of my shell alittle bit and find some joy and laughter instead of freaking out about every little symptom. :thumbup:

My scan is tomorrow. Oh how I would LOVE to know the sex of the baby being almost 17wks. Usually they do our gender scan around 20wks, but going to a separate sonographer from the perinatologists office, they are a bit more free with the gender information. :lol: Last time the baby was head first down and we only got a hand. A beautiful hand, but I'd LOVE to see the body upward, the cute little face, beautiful little wave of the hand again, and for goodness sake the gender already! :rofl: 

I'm SO nervous. I really would like another boy to have here on earth with me. We're surrounded by little girls and there is SO much drama. :lol: I've had a feeling though from the beginning that we were having a girl and I STILL get that gutt feeling. Don't get me wrong, I'll love having a little girl too....I'm just a bit more scared at raising a girl. I haven't the slightest idea WHY though. :wacko:


----------



## DMG83

where are everyone's babies sitting? do you know? mine is really high from scans and doppler - about an inch or so below my belly button to the left.. i thought i got it wrong with the doppler but the sonographer was right up above my belly button looking down and then about an inch or so under and said she was directly on top of the baby.. :shrug: just thought that was too high for so early? x


----------



## Kristin83

Mine are up high too.. above my belly button...one kicks my ribs the other kicks the right side of my stomach


----------



## enniejennie

Mine is sitting right below my belly button to the right. I thought it was a little high too.


----------



## yourstruly10

Morning ladies. Just a quick update on me.

Spent the night in the ER and have to go back this morning. Went In with a fever. When I goT there my heart rate was 188 so I got sent right to a room. The put me on monitors and took blood, pee, put an iv in ect. Within half an hour my heart rate was 125. Still too high I guess. My blood work came back abnormal so they took more and did an ECG. Then the doctor got very serious and said since my ECG was off, my blood was off and my heart rate was too high he thinks I may have a small blood clot in my lung. He says luckily if I do it will be small because I have no pain and it can be treated quite easily. So this morning I have to go back for a V/Q scan to check my lungs for clots.

They checked baby and baby is all good though. Thank god!

So please keep me in your thoughts today. I'm quite terrified.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey girls!! Sorry i've not been on this thread for a bit! I think i must have deleted my subsscription to it! Was wondering why no one seemed to be posting!! D'oh!! Hope everyone is well.

Well, finally out of 1st tri for me!!! YAY!!! And had my scan yesterday. All is good! And they moved my date forward by 2 days to 29 Oct! So Fairybaby has been doing some serious growing. 20 week scan will be 14th June. Sooo can't wait to find out the gender for sure.

Here's the bubs! S/he was lying face down, so i've turned the pic upside down! As for the position, It's just above the pubic line. The sonographer at one stage put the thingy just below my navel, i asked if baby was that high, she said no, at best it would be mid way between public bone and navel at the mo. She put the scanner thingy that high to see things at a diff angle! So that explains that! 

Here s/he is!


----------



## Fairybabe

oops try again.
 



Attached Files:







img001 - Copy.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommyof3girls

yourstruly10 said:


> Morning ladies. Just a quick update on me.
> 
> Spent the night in the ER and have to go back this morning. Went In with a fever. When I goT there my heart rate was 188 so I got sent right to a room. The put me on monitors and took blood, pee, put an iv in ect. Within half an hour my heart rate was 125. Still too high I guess. My blood work came back abnormal so they took more and did an ECG. Then the doctor got very serious and said since my ECG was off, my blood was off and my heart rate was too high he thinks I may have a small blood clot in my lung. He says luckily if I do it will be small because I have no pain and it can be treated quite easily. So this morning I have to go back for a V/Q scan to check my lungs for clots.
> 
> They checked baby and baby is all good though. Thank god!
> 
> So please keep me in your thoughts today. I'm quite terrified.

I hope everything is ok. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## LittleStars

Take care YoursTruly! Please KUP when you can so we know you're okay! :hugs:

I'm not 100% sure but (I think I already wrote this a page or two back) seems like the two little ones are low still on me, one in/on each pelvic bone. I know I definitely still have pressure on bladder and sitting with legs crossed is uncomfortable in my abdomen. I would LOVE for them to get on up and out of there. They're getting too big for there.

So I found out yesterday due to a breaking watermain issue blah blah.. they're putting my suburb and another one (80,000 residents) on a total outdoor water ban for now until most likely the end of the summer. I'm good with not washing my car, I can accept not watering my lawn, I'm annoyed that I have to install a rain barrel to collect rainwater if I want to have a flower garden or keep my baby tree alive but I am PISSED OFF that they are shutting off all the splash pads in the area for the kids and they won't be allowed to run through the sprinkler or fill up a kiddy pool. We live in a valley and its gets hot and very humid in the summers here. This is going to SUCK!! Bad enough we have to conserve usage of the a/c in the daytime because we get charged time of use for electricity and midday in the warm months it 3x more expensive. Soooooooooooo looking forward to being 5,6,7,8 months pregnant in the heat with no kiddy pool to soak my toes in. Guess I'll be making a lot of trips to the beach to swim in polluted waters because the sewage keeps overflowing. yay! 

On the bright side... maybe I'll eat less food and thus stop gaining so much weight during this pregnancy since I'll be so hot and I tend to lose my appetite. lol


----------



## Fairybabe

Yourstruly that sounds scary! Hope you get better soon.
Fairy x


----------



## zb5

Wow yourstruly, that sounds like quite a scare! I hope everything turns out fine. Big hugs! :hugs:

Congrats Fairybabe on your awesome scan! :happydance:

LittleStars, that sucks about the water shortage! I too am looking forward to spending the hot summer near water. (Our complex has a shared pool and hot tub). We don't have AC either. Usually it's okay because it cools down at night, but there are always about 2 weeks every summer that are miserable! And will be twice as miserable with a giant belly.

I'm not sure what my baby's position is, but I have been feeling kicks in the front of my uterus, sort of halfway between my bellybutton and pubic bone. I'm guessing that's baby's feet, and baby's head is down lower? Sometimes I feel a lot of weight on my bladder which is annoying, but recently it hasn't been as bad. Maybe baby is more upright now? Anyway, the kicks are awesome. :happydance:


----------



## DMG83

i thought it was def too high but i asked for finding heartbeat with doppler and she showed me and DH right where baby was and it was literally 1 inch below my belly button - funny they all sit in different places - you'd have thought there was a "standard" lol x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

YoursTruly - hope your ok, sounds very scary...will be thinking of you & hoping you update soon with some good news xx


----------



## katerdid

Oh Yourstruly that sounds scary! I hope they can fix it quickly! Glad your bubs is ok though. Hugs for you :hugs:

Not quite sure where baby is since last scan was at 10wks and it was an internal, but whenever I feel wiggling it's usually about an inch or so below my belly button and to the left a bit. I'm guessing it's hanging out there then? 

On a really happy note I felt my first kicks last night!! I had a frappuccino at work and filled it full of caramel drizzle and other various sugars haha:) and shortly after finishing it I felt a lot of wiggling and flutters and then a weird poking sensation! Like the lil bugger was having a dance party in my uterus lol! It was pretty neat since I normally only feel flutters and that's if I'm very still and paying attention. I was quite a happy camper :dance: Although remind me never to let it get at sugar when it's born :winkwink:


----------



## nypage1981

hey girls. 

Good luck yourstruly. I work at a hospital in radiology, so clots in pregnant women are actually quite common and catching it early is very good. Usually women come in with shortness of breath and a lot of chest pain once they've determined they have a clot. 

I just went to the doctor for a gush of fluid and some cramping. She did a test to see if im leaking amniotic fluid, saw cervix closed, and did a urine test. She also said that my uterus is at my belly button so I thought that was kind of high also! She said that is a good thing. My baby's heart beat is found right below my belly button nowadays so it seems pretty high up there. Gotta figure, they're size of an orange at 15 weeks so thats pretty big! 

OH, so doctor thinks my gush of fluid may be urine. Yep, thats right, urine. I cried a little bit when she told me this but then realized that I should be happy it isnt amniotic fluid. Just hard to hear that I may have leaked pee. So basically, I peed my pants and didn't really know it. And im only 15 weeks. WTH????


----------



## nypage1981

yay Kater! Thats awesome. Bubs likey the sugar:)


----------



## yourstruly10

Update:

So I'm home from my VQ scan and the results showed absolutely no clots in my lungs. My heart rate is still quite high(135) but they said it could just be associated with the cold I have. 

So I'm quite happy to be home and be healthy.


----------



## katerdid

Oh that's great news Yourtruly. 135 is still pretty high though - hope it is just the cold. 

Nypage - I'm glad it was nothing serious, although that would be pretty embarrassing that it was pee. Hopefully it was just a one time thing?


----------



## DMG83

So glad all is well x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

glad your ok xx


----------



## nypage1981

Yourstruly- glad you are ok! That IS a high heart rate. Are they saying this is ok? Its got to be tought to tell your HB from the baby's at that rate!

Katerdid- Doc actually said it probably wont be the only time. Booo! I am so early on, do kegels, not a weak bladder, and not a big bmp yet. I have no idea why that would of happeed. I still feel like it was not pee, and more of watery discharge but she did some sort of test where she swabbed up there and put it on a slide to look at under microscope and said no amniotic fluid. Its all a little embarrassing!!!!! No pride over hear apparently!


----------



## zb5

yourstruly, that is a very high heart rate! Did you have your thyroid levels checked? I know one of the symptoms of my thyroid problem was a high heart rate all the time (around 100 bpm), until I got it under control with medication. Glad it's not a clot though, and hope you are okay.

nypage, that is embarrassing! I noticed the other day that I really had to go and I sneezed and *almost* had a little surprise. Eek! I feel the same as you, I'm not far enough along to have that problem! Must do kegels...

Katerdid, congrats on the kicks! Aren't they awesome? Good job frappuccino... :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone! :hi:

No gender at todays scan :cry:. I was slightly disappointed as the office only ordered cervical measurements BUT the kind sonographer blessed us with a peek of a little wiggler and a heart rate of 160. What a relief to make sure the baby is alright.

The scarey part of it all is that my cervical measurement went down YET AGAIN. I'm still in the "safe zone" but the fact that the length is going down from 39 to 37 now to 35 has me on alert. The Dr. said she kinda new I'd be on that when she came in and said if I'd like she'd monitor every week. I'd rather NOT go in if we don't have to at this "safe zone" but if I get down to 30 I may start to panic. That's when we'll be doing every week. I'm just PRAYING that my cervical length will stick to 35 for the remainder as I don't want an "I told you so moment" where I actually have to be stitched. I will be SO MAD because the best time to stitch is during wks 13 and 14. :wacko:

At any rate, the nurse let Doug give me my 17P shot (because he's an RN) and gave him the rest of the doses for the rest of the month so he'll administer it at home. I've been told the shots are VERY painful but Doug has a method that cuts the sting so I had no pain! I do have intense nausia from the added progesterone though. My hope is that maybe the 17P shots will calm the cervix enough to keep the length where it's at.

Baby is doing well though. I get the feeling it's a girl but I won't know until the gender scan in two weeks if "he or she" cooperates.


As for where the baby is laying. We keep having to press REALLY hard on the right side of the lower pubic area. So I am quite low still. I think the baby is close to the back end, though I'm told the tipped uterus is starting to tip back. :thumbup:

Love and :hug: to you all :flower:


----------



## zb5

Aww, too bad you didn't find out the gender MA! But so glad that baby is looking healthy and happy. :) And good that your cervix is still in the safe zone, even if it is going down.

Are you going to do the weekly scans now? It is nice that she offered, maybe it would help you feel more at ease?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Aww, too bad you didn't find out the gender MA! But so glad that baby is looking healthy and happy. :) And good that your cervix is still in the safe zone, even if it is going down.
> 
> Are you going to do the weekly scans now? It is nice that she offered, maybe it would help you feel more at ease?

No, from what I hear from other women with Incompetant cervix the LESS the medical staff is up there the better. Most deny internals unless needed. Mine are needed but since I'm in a "safe zone" I'll stick with every fortnight instead of once a week which can cause Incompetant cervix issues. They also refuse speculum exams because it stretches the uterus a bit.

So right now I'm fine with every other week. When it gets down to 30 though I'll be FIGHTING once again for that stitch to be placed. If anything happens to this baby with me having pleaded and been denied a stitch I will sue the pants off this practice!

Luckily things are going okay right now and I'm on the 17P injections which should calm the cervix and uterus from going into preterm labor like last time. My fear though is that I may be right with Incompetant cervix. IC and PTL usually go hand in hand. Many U.S. Dr.'s take a conservative approach and often don't know which happens first so they focus on PTL and refuse to prevent with cerclage because they say the "risk" is too high when in MY opinion the risk is HIGHER waiting until something actually happens which is what they intend to do.:nope::growlmad::wacko:

I'm just praying the measurements stay where they are from now on though. I'm praying for a MIRACLE!:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## katerdid

Sorry you couldn't get the gender MA, but at least you got a sneak a peek! Hopefully your measurements will stay in the safe zone!! :hugs:

Just thought I'd pop back in to say that I'm looking at Halloween outfits for the bubs. My heart is just melting all over and I'm having a hard time not buying everything! How neat is it we'll have ours near a holiday where you can dress them up all cute! Freakin' exciting that is! Then on to Christmas when relatives will load us up on even more things :D


----------



## nypage1981

I was kinda bummed to have a baby so near Halloween. I will have a c section and be out of commission for our anual party and trick or treating. Booo.


----------



## zb5

I love Halloween! DH gets really into costumes so I have already told him he is in charge of baby's costume (and all kids costumes for the rest of our lives really). He is good with the sewing machine and everything. Now we just need an idea! Oh, and the baby... :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

October is our FAVORITE season. Leaves turn beautifully here, apple-fest season, pumpkin picking, harvest season to start canning for the winter, it's also chili and stew season.

I think of all the Holidays my two favorites are Thanksgiving and Christmas. Halloween is okay but our parents used to take us on scarey hayrides as children and I think the last halloween I ever celebrated was the one with the "chainsaw Masacre" guy putting a REAL chainsaw (without the chain of course) up my bum and that did it for me. :rofl: Now I'm one of those party poopers who celebrates "harvest season". Though I'm not apposed to Halloween dressup I think I've been mentally maimed for life. :rofl: Nothing like jumping off the hayride and running for your life in a dark trail where you have no clue where the heck you are. I'm such a nut! :lol :Thumbup:

I'm dying to look for a "take home" outfit too. I have NO clue whether boy or girl and I want a unique outfit so I guess we're waiting. Hopefully in two weeks when they actually do the gender scan the baby will cooperate. :thumbup:

As for the 17P injections, I've been doing research on them since I've been REALLY nauseated all night long. Apparently they CAN cause nausea HOWEVER I keep seeing where baby's were carried to term if not close to term so I'm Hopeful! I'm really hoping the injcetions will calm the cervix down enough to stop moving. I've seen where they've helped stop the BH's contractions which can cause incompetent cervix issues in those who've had prior preterm losses so this may be a good thing though it's not quite guaranteed. 

After Dougs birthday tomorrow I'm putting myself on mandatory bedrest and probably won't go out very many place for awhile...Oh and I have one last Bible Study that has a picnic dinner next week. I have to go to that since my husband heads it up. Otherwise I"m in for the "season". :lol:

Nite everyone! :hug:


----------



## caleblake

argh Bugger sorry Ive been MIA ladies Calebs been Ill and in hospital this week then to top it off Ive just realised my control panel stopped subscribing to this thread for some reason so not updated it in ages. Its gonna take me forever to go through it :sad1: Can anyone who isnt on the front page or has a gender to update let me know again to save me trawling through loads of pages pretty please. Fingers crossed its re subscribed now xxxx


----------



## DMG83

MA sorry you didn't get to see gender but it's only 2 weeks away - better they keep an eye on your health at these appts instead of getting sidetracked :thumbup:

well as my baby is DUE on halloween i'll be avoiding the costumes lol

woken up with a stinking cold :brat:


----------



## DMG83

change of date for me hun - 31/10/11 

Sorry to hear about caleb :hugs: xx


----------



## mommyof3girls

gash02 said:


> argh Bugger sorry Ive been MIA ladies Calebs been Ill and in hospital this week then to top it off Ive just realised my control panel stopped subscribing to this thread for some reason so not updated it in ages. Its gonna take me forever to go through it :sad1: Can anyone who isnt on the front page or has a gender to update let me know again to save me trawling through loads of pages pretty please. Fingers crossed its re subscribed now xxxx

Team Pink for me.


----------



## letia659

team pink for me and my due date changed to the 21st :)


----------



## Chaos

Had our gender scan today! Another team pink!! Yikes haha


----------



## enniejennie

Congrats to all the team pinks!! I can not wait for May 10th to hopefully find out!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG for all these Team Pinks! EnnieJennie I think my gender scan is on the 13th of May. So three days after yours. I'll be on pins and needles. :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Yay team pinks! 

I am so mad because my doc doesn't do this until 20 weeks and thats june. This isn't fair everyone else gets it so muh sooner! Grrrr. So not liking my doc right now.


----------



## Lys

Hi Gash, I'm team blue!! What was Caleb in the hospital for?
Mommy's Angel! I'm thinking happy thoughts for you and your lil one!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yay for all the team pinks!!!!


----------



## caleblake

Congrats on all the genders so far.

Lys he had a temp of over 40 and was so ill, they kept him in for a few days as they couldnt get his temp down. It was a viral infection from his ears causing it and hes right as rain now :thumbup:

right thanks updated so far xxx


----------



## zb5

gash, I'm glad Caleb is okay! That must be scary.

yourstruly, how are you feeling?

Our gender scan isn't until 20+1. Maybe I should have pushed for it earlier, but when I called to schedule it, I didn't know what it was called and I just called it the "20 week scan"... so she scheduled it at 20 weeks. :dohh: Then I looked back at the paperwork and it said to schedule it between 19 and 20 weeks, so maybe I could have gone a week earlier. Oh well. I really want to know but I'm finding the waiting okay. The only problem is that DH keeps saying it's "too early" for various things - shopping, reading baby care books, even window shopping without buying anything! He says he won't be ready until he knows the gender. :shrug: I think he's crazy!


----------



## enniejennie

Mommy's Angel said:


> WTG for all these Team Pinks! EnnieJennie I think my gender scan is on the 13th of May. So three days after yours. I'll be on pins and needles. :happydance:

Yeah I can't wait!!! Less than 2 weeks!


----------



## yourstruly10

Thanks for asking zb5. Im feeling ok.

Heart still feels like its racing most of the time. used to doppler i have to see how fast and its still between 120-145. The Er thought it was due to my cold since they didnt find a clot but the doctor I had the second day wasnt nearly as thorough. My ecg was still off and not quite normal so im going to bring it up with my OB on monday. Pretty weak and run down today. Could barely do anything without needing to sit 5 minutes later. 

Hoping im just a tad bit run down and that its nothing.


Congrats to all the team pink ladies. 15 days until we try to find out!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well, I stood out on faith and so Doug and I went to Babies R Us and put a layaway on the new crib and dresser. I plan on using the armoir we have here already and asking my mom to stain it so it will match. The picture looks like the crib is literally black so it doesn't do it justice. It's a beautiful cherry color. We seem to have mostly a nice cherry color furniture with exception to our dining room so we decided to stick with that color stain in wood for the babies room. That way through growth it won't get old in color. :thumbup: Check it out here Manchester 4-in-1 crib

THEN I purchase the cutest little diaper bag. It was the only one so I knew I had to splurge. 

*The front of the bag has a sheep on it with the Psalm "The Lord is my Shepherd" (one of MANY of my FAVORITE animals and scriptures)*

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0087.jpg


*The inside of the bag has Scripture from Psalms that shares how each child is a gift from God. That always means so much to me. Whether a child comes from our own body or is born in our hearts by another birth mother as an orphan...ALL children are a gift from God!* 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0088.jpg

Saw my parents too. Mom is really excited. It's blessed me more than words as I wasn't sure how she'd react after how she and my dad closed down emotionally when Jackson passed away. In fact, mom asked Doug if he would talk with the women at church. She wants to have one big shower for me and since the women at church have been there since we lost our son Jackson Jeffrey she wants them to be a part of it and will get with Dougs mom to deal with both sides of the families. I nearly cried when she said she just felt the women at church have been such a sense of comfort to us through both our loss AND our newfound joys. The fact that she's willing to travel to have it at OUR church just blessed my heart. 


So, today I took a deep breath and pushed beyond my fears. We ordered the crib in faith that this child of ours will stay where she or he is SAFE, in my womb, until October and this time there will be a child to fill the crib and diapers to fill the bag. In God I trust and in Him my hope lies. To God be the glory!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Morning girls, hope you are all good.

Yourtruly - hope you are on the mend too, I have been run down as well the last couple of weeks, but I wish you well xxx

Congrats on all the gender scans, I have the private one in less than 2 weeks and I hope they can tell me then - so exciting, but I am starting to think its a girl, but my OH is thinking boy, which I also would really like as well - that sounds awful as all I need is a happy healthy baby.

Mommys Angel - nice bit of shopping done there, still a couple of weeks before we start ours, but I have started clearing the room this weekend and I need make more though. xx


----------



## LaraJJ

Wow - this thread is so busy, feel like I've missed so much!!

Congrats on all the genders :) We have decided to stay on Team Yellow - I just can't wait for that moment when I meet my baby and find out then :)

My dates have changed too gash - now due on the 15th Oct, still guessing boy!!


----------



## Adele2011

Just had a bit of catching up to do hope i've got this right. 

Fairybabe-love the scan pic v cute. 
Katerdid- how lush being able to feel your baby. I agree completely about cute outfits for halloween and crimbo cant wait. My boyfriends sister always has a halloween party cant wait to take the baby and show it off. 
Yourstruely and Nai how are you feeling? Nai i hope :baby: comes a day early then you can get an outfit hehe.
Kittykat-hope you feel better soon.
Gash-glad Caleb is ok now
Nypage- erm when i'm sick i pee myself and sometimes if i do a big sneeze :blush: think going to have to work on pelvic floor or get a catheter haha 
Mommys angel- i like autumn leaves and love the season 2 v pretty. :haha: about the chainsaw. 

Not sure where abouts my baby is lying hiding in there somewhere i havent felt her/him moving yet but cant wait hope its soon and still cant hear it on doppler bit annoying


----------



## LittleStars

18 days and counting for gender scan! I'm glad that'll be in two weeks later to sort of confirm the gender. I never felt 100% comfortable accepting the tech's guess even though she ended up being right. 

Felt yucky all day yesterday. I was in a mental fog the whole time and despite starting the MS pills I still nearly threw up in the a.m. I went grocery shopping at one point and I came home and had forgotten so many things on the list and it was just a mess. I'm going to take the MS pills for a few more days and see how it goes.. yesterday might have had nothing to do with the meds. so I'll give it a chance before I give up.

I love that some of you ladies are finding out the genders! congrats on your pinks and blues!

Today's mission: buy a new lawn mower and finish up grocery list!


----------



## Fairybabe

Gash, I've weirdly lost my subscription link to this thread twice now! 

Oh and can you change my edd to 29 oct? 6.5 weeks to next scan!
Hope Caleb is feeling better.

How you doing yours truly? 

Congrats to the team pinks and one blue (did I get that right?)

Mommysangel, very cute stuff you bought. Trust your gut instinct and positivity on this little bubs!! 

Well, now we've announced friends are starting to make noises about giving us stuff, so can't wait to see what we get from their used collections!! And then we can see what we still need to get and go from there.


Lazy sunday to all.

Fairy x
Littlestars hope the nausea eases soon!


----------



## Lys

I have been feeling so tired and fatigued... today we went for breakfast and then to Home Depot and when we were at Home Depot all I wanted to do was sit down... now I'm off to work for the night and I just feel exhausted.
All I can think of is I'm only 18 weeks as of today and I still have a LONG way to go!!! :nope: and I am already so tired so this is just going to get harder!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi all, OH am I MOODY! :wacko: Missed church today because I had a rough night from the affects of the injection. I was sick with nausea and in so much lower back pain from the muscles (I guess relaxing). I found it so sweet that Doug said when he got to church all the women asked where I was and if I was doing okay. They brought him up for prayer afterwards to pray for us and the baby. My cup just runneth over at those sweet women! 

Hopefully in the next few days I'll start to get used to everything and then...I get injected on the other side of the butt! :rofl:

Thanks ladies for all the encouragement. I just love this thread. Your all a lovely bunch. :flower: :hug:


----------



## LittleStars

Lys - I'm tired all the time. Even 30 minutes after waking from a 2 hour nap. I have no stamina to accomplish anything and if I'm not kept busy I find myself with my eyes closing and starting to dose off. It's crazy! 

I was looking forward to getting my energy back 2nd trimester but it looks like that's not going to happen. I was eating chocolate no really because I wanted any (weird though I normally would jump at the chance to eat it) but for the caffeine since I don't drink colas or tea. Now I'm finding it triggers heartburn and heartburn meds make me feel nauseous. I just can't win. So no more chocolate for me. Just 5 or so more months to go.. hehe At least I don't have to go all the way to 40 weeks with twins! Just nothing earlier than 36 please!


----------



## zb5

I did get that 2nd tri energy lift for the past week or so... but this weekend I've regressed seriously back to my 1st tri tiredness. I slept 13 hours last night!! And then could barely do anything all day today. I am still hopeful the energy will come back, but it seems like sort of a two steps forward, one step back process... YAWN.

I am blaming prenatal yoga. I took my first class on Saturday morning, and afterwards didn't think it was all that strenuous. But I've been exhausted since Saturday afternoon! My poor body just can't handle trying new things! Either that or baby is having a growth spurt and taking all my energy.


----------



## DMG83

:hi: ladies, just wondering - do you all know how much weight you gained between 12 and 16 weeks? x


----------



## Chaos

About a 1lb .. I've gained 5lbs total so far.


----------



## DMG83

i've gained 0.5lb in two weeks :dohh: just don't know if that's good or bad.. and 3lbs in total now. I was shifting it on and off but it appears to have stuck now the last few weeks and then i weighed myself this morning to keep track and there was an extra half pound on there since my mw weigh in... getting worried it's too much too soon :shrug:


----------



## Chaos

So I've had a horrid night, was at the hospital till 3am ..

Since Wednesday I have been feeling 'off', migraine and just blah. Saturday my IBS went in to overload, so Sunday I just took it easy and stayed in bed. About 7pm I went to the bathroom and there was blood and a lil clot. God I had the feeling in the pit of your stomach when you first see that. I got on to the OB out of hours line, the OOHs and was told to go to the hospital. 

Anyway long story short it comes back I have a pee infection, possible kidney stones and a yeast infection. They gave me antibiotics for the pee infection, said if its kidney stones my body has to pass them as there's no safe treatment for them during pregnancy and they can't treat the yeast whilst I'm bleeding. They did an ultrasound and said she looks good and is even measuring a week ahead at 16+4. (gawd, my daughter did that and turned out being an 8lb lump of baby!)

I'm now on bed rest until it stops. I'm so scared. Please not again .. I can't loose another baby. Saturday was such a happy day, we had a gender scan and found out we're having another little girl. This sucks so bad.

--

Nai1983 ~ that seems good .. by this point with my DD I had gained 15lbs (60lbs total in the whole pregnancy! :dohh:, darn ritz cracker addiction!) so I'm happy to have only gained 5lbs so far ;)


----------



## Mummatobe

Hi everyone, i only joined a few days ago so new to this. Im due on the 29th of october. My gut feeling is that its a girl. :) good luck october mummys :)

xx


----------



## DMG83

:hi: mummatobe

chaos - stay well hun :hugs: thinking of you and hoping that you recover really quickly and your little girl stays safe and warm in there x


----------



## Mrsturner

Hi all,
I have just trawled through 20 pages to get up to date! I really should check the site more regularly!
I have got my next scan lewttwr through which isnt until 13th June!!!!!!!!! Ill be 21 weeks by then! I was soooooo hoping it would be sooner than that, as DH wont let me buy anything until we know the gender. He now says we should wait until we have moved house (mid July!!) so we dont have extra stuff to move! Argghhh! I can see where he is coming from, but i just dont think i can wait that long. Ill be around 26 weeks then and ill feel totally behind schedule. . . . . Rant over!

To answer an earlier question, i have currently put on 4.5lbs, but everyone varies. My sister had put on over a stone at this point! xx

Also Gash - my EDD has moved to Oct 24th xxx


----------



## shelleney

Hi October Mummies-to be :hi:

Is it too late to join your thread?
Im due on 27th October, and gonna try to stay team yellow!

Hope you're all well :flower:


----------



## syntaxerror

12th and it's a little guy!


----------



## nypage1981

Chaos- I hope you are feeling better. I wouldn't get too stressed about losing baby at this point...sounds just like a SCH clot or something...they can be common and just take it easy and relax a bit.

Mummy- that was a nice story about your mom and your church. Made me tear up a little:) I am glad you are having a good time with this all finally. There are still moments of doubt, but I am accepting it all a bit better finally also. 

IM TEAM BLUE!! I knew it! I did a scan at work last night. I couldn't wait until 20 weeks! 

Gash- Could you add my due date? I am OCt 19th and team boy.


----------



## Mummatobe

Nai1983 said:


> :hi: mummatobe
> 
> chaos - stay well hun :hugs: thinking of you and hoping that you recover really quickly and your little girl stays safe and warm in there x

Hello Nai1983, thankyou for welcoming me into your thread. I find out what were having in 7 weeks... very excited cant wait :) x


----------



## mellllly

My next scan is the 25th May - Cannot wait to find out if it is blu or pink!
I have only put on 1lb so far, I put on 2 stone in total with Sophie and lost the first stone the day after having her (she was 8lbs 13.5) and then the other stone dropped off and I was back in pre preg within 2 weeks - hope this one is the same!!


----------



## Lys

Hi and welcome, new to the thread ladies! We are happy to have you!!

Chaos, Hoping you are feeling better and that things are going ok for and your lil one!! I'm thinking happy thoughts for you!! Keep us updated please!!


----------



## Hayley83

Hello can I join I am due on the 9th October, I 'm thinking its a girl, but thats only because this pregnancy feels totally different to when i was pregnant with my son. But will find out 3 weeks time if I am right or wrong.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Chaos said:


> So I've had a horrid night, was at the hospital till 3am ..
> 
> Since Wednesday I have been feeling 'off', migraine and just blah. Saturday my IBS went in to overload, so Sunday I just took it easy and stayed in bed. About 7pm I went to the bathroom and there was blood and a lil clot. God I had the feeling in the pit of your stomach when you first see that. I got on to the OB out of hours line, the OOHs and was told to go to the hospital.
> 
> Anyway long story short it comes back I have a pee infection, possible kidney stones and a yeast infection. They gave me antibiotics for the pee infection, said if its kidney stones my body has to pass them as there's no safe treatment for them during pregnancy and they can't treat the yeast whilst I'm bleeding. They did an ultrasound and said she looks good and is even measuring a week ahead at 16+4. (gawd, my daughter did that and turned out being an 8lb lump of baby!)
> 
> I'm now on bed rest until it stops. I'm so scared. Please not again .. I can't loose another baby. Saturday was such a happy day, we had a gender scan and found out we're having another little girl. This sucks so bad.
> 
> --
> 
> Nai1983 ~ that seems good .. by this point with my DD I had gained 15lbs (60lbs total in the whole pregnancy! :dohh:, darn ritz cracker addiction!) so I'm happy to have only gained 5lbs so far ;)

Having lost a child I understand the thoughts that go through your mind. It looks like your much farther along right now. The good news with the urinary tract infection is that it was caught early and the antibiotics should rid you of that and any other bacteria lingering in your body. Keep in mind that if your taking an antibiotic you may end up with a slight yeast infection because the antibiotic will wipe away the good bacteria as well so you may need meds for yeast at the end of your antibiotic depending on how you feel so it's better they DON'T treat your yeast infection until after the dose of antibiotic because you'll just end up doing it again. Best to clear the bacteria and THEN get rid of the yeasties.:winkwink:

As for the kidney stones. They shouldn't cause miscarriage. It will be quite painful for a few weeks until you pass them, but the baby looks fine and it's just issues with momma that needs to be taken care of. Nothing can be given for Kidney stones because they have to pass through your body and expelled in the toilet. The reason you have bedrest is because you'll need it with the pain until the stones pass through. Try and take it easy as much as you can and once these darn stones pass, you'll feel MUCH better dear friend.

We just need to push through those fears of negative outcomes from our past pregnancies. It's SO hard when you know what happened last time, but baby is doing well, looks like he or she is THRIVING. The only issue right now is to push through the pain you are feeling on your end from the kidney stones. 

I pray that they pass quickly and that your mind may be put to rest because you are being taken care of quickly and while it's still early. I have no doubt you'll hold that beautiful baby in 9 months time.:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I put on 7lbs and then lost 7lbs from the bacterial issue in the hospital which caused me to gain that much. Now I've gained 2lbs back. I seem to be right on track now. :thumbup:

Okay. I just started to freak out a bit. Those of you who have more than one child... Apparently the 9th of October is 40wks. I'm told that not everyone goes that long. As many of you know I'm on 17P injections each week and I read that with many of the women once the injections stopped, they went into labor. :wacko: That would mean my last shot is in wk 36 which would be Sept. 16th for my last shot. I'd assume it takes maybe a week to wear off before labor which would put me at the 23rd of Sept. (my moms birthday is the 26th)

Some women went on to 39 and 40wks but I have no idea how many of those taking 17P actually went that long. 39 wks would put me the first week of October and I WANT an October baby! :cry: :lol:

When we conceived it was a blessing because October is our favorite month with the changing of the leaves, pumpkin and apple seasons as well as our first son was born and passed away at the end of October. It's just a beautiful month and would have brought MORE joy.

All this craziness to say how often do women ACTUALLY get to 39 and 40 wks? Does this mean I MAY more likely have my baby the end of September?? :cry:

I know this is silly and it shouldn't matter whether the baby is born in Sept. or Oct. as long as it's to term and healthy but I had hoped for a lovely October baby. Anyone have any idea about length of time? It may be that I wouldn't want to get to 40 wks anyways and should be careful what I wish for. :rofl:


----------



## lalos 30

Eeeeek im so exited ive just booked myself a private gender scan for the 14th of may yay xx


----------



## DMG83

:happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

With my first I went 41 weeks so I'm not too sure! How come they dont keep the shots going 2 more weeks so you arent 4 weeks early?

I havr gained no weight yet. Oh well!

Just found out i have a UTI too. E coli in my urine culture:( bummed about that. Chaos why did you bleed Wub this?


----------



## yourstruly10

Hello ladies. Welcome to all the newcomer!

Just got back from my 16 week appointment. I still have not gained a pound. Im ok with that though. Didnt gain much with Ava until 20 weeks. Belly is measuring right on and heart beat is between 135-140.

My doctor is now looking into what my ECG was off and my heart rate was so high(seems to have settled down now). She is now sending me for an echo-cardiogram ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echocardiography )at the cardiologist. She thinks I may have something called SVT ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supraventricular_tachycardia )since I have had episodes like this before where my heart rate goes super high and i get dizzy and weak. 

Keeping my fingers crossed they dont find anything though. 

On a good note We find out the gender is 2 weeks. I think boy and hubby thinks girl. Oh!!! And last night I was laying in bed and I felt a few pokes. Im sure it was baby. I never happened again. Just three small pokes but i knew what it was the second i felt it!!!!


----------



## katerdid

:hi: Welcome new ladies! Congrats!

Chaos - Oh that sounds awful! I do hope you start feeling better and everything clears up! Baby measuring a week ahead sounds wonderful though - I'm sure bubs will be just fine :D

Yourstruly - Fingers crossed that all is normal!!! And yay for the pokes :D

Ah weight gain..yeah, I seem to be doing the opposite! I've lost 5 lbs from week 13 to now. Any other time I'd be thrilled, but not too pleased atm. I think it's the MS. I've had two good days in a row this week though, so I've been stuffing my face while I can.


----------



## LittleStars

Welcome to the new ladies!!!

Okay seriously this is not fair... I think I'm gaining the weight for the whole group. While I get some of the weight I initially I gained was because I transitioned from zero/low carb dieting to excessively normal eating. But even discounting the water gain from that I've still gained 20+ lbs!! :( I've read a lot of twin mommies lose in the 3rd trimester so maybe I'll be one of those?? I think once the real heat hits here I'll lose my appetite. FX!

Mommy's Angel -I went 39.5 weeks with DD and then was induced because of supposed high BP which never surfaced more than one time in the doctor's office. Pretty sure because I was so so so overweight (morbidly obese) that time he just was scared and really wanted to control my delivery during his shift at the hospital. Anyway... I know what you mean about the whole delivery dates and 40 weeks is the EDD but realistically none of us will actually deliver on THAT date. My EDD is Oct. 20th based on the fact that I had IVF and I know EXACTLY when I ovulated and when the sperm was introduced through ICSI. But that being said my doctor who specializes in high risk cases and multiples specifically said he will not let me go beyond 38 weeks.. that gives me a delivery date of no later than Oct. 6. But then factor in the fact that on average twins are delivered around 36 weeks, meaning 50% are delivered BEFORE that point. My doctor's goal is to get me to 36 weeks, after that he's happy. So that might explain why you doctor stops the prescription in week 36. Seems like that is a happy point for doctors and a point when they want your body to take of naturally and do its thing. I would have loved for the twins birthday to be closer to Halloween so they could have a Halloween themed birthday party each year (it's my DH's birthday and he goes all out!!) but October 2 is my dad's birthday and he'd like that. My grandmother who is 102 is born September 20th but that's a little too early for my liking. I guess time will tell. As long as the babies are healthy and don't have to spend too much time in an incubator if at all then I really don't care what date they arrive on really.

I had a good nap this afternoon so I'm ready for a long night of watching election results. I'm nervous!!! Wonder what's going to happen?!?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you! I keep telling Doug that if my water breaks I'm going to keep my legs closed until October. :rofl: Yes, I know the likelihood of that...but it IS quite funny!


----------



## zb5

Whew, I've missed so much in only 1 or two days! Welcome to all the new ladies! And chaos, hope you are feeling better. :hugs: yourstruly, I hope everything goes well at the cardiologist. :hugs:

Well, I've gained about 10 lbs. I think this is still within normal range for 17 weeks, but definitely on the high side. I would feel better if I hadn't gained any yet, that would mean I still had 25-35 more to gain over the next 23 weeks! I could probably handle that... :)

I am just trying to stay healthy by eating lots of fruits, veggies, whole grains, and protein. Then when I'm done with that I go to the desserts... :haha: Seriously, that's pretty much the way it's going over here.

At my first OB appointment it was February so I was wearing like three sweaters and jeans, plus I was super bloated. So she thinks I've only gained 3 lbs so far... ho hum. I'm not going to correct her...


----------



## caleblake

Phew all up to date again.

Welcome to all the lovely new ladies and bumps :hi:

Hope your all well, I never put on any weight at all with Caleb and I havnt this time either infact I loose weight in pregnancy which is good for me as its the only time I can :rofl:

Ooooooooooooo its so exciting getting all the gender scans, my 20 week scan is a week today and its also my little boys 1st birthday Im so excited. Still pretty sure its a boy but still adamant Im sticking with team yellow xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Morning Girls, I have gained 5.5lb so far - just seems to be on my belly though, but I am eating junk more than normal. Need to up the fruit and veg as had a bad week last week lol.

I love seeing all the forthcoming gender results xx


----------



## Chaos

Thanks for all your kind words, girls.

I'm on day 3 of laying in bed (I stayed in bed Sunday before the bleeding cause I felt ill) and I'm loosing my freaking mind!! lol. Thank God for laptops or I'd be in the crazy bin by now.

Good news, the bleeding went to brown yesterday and now that's nearly stopped. I'm so glad I got a doppler again this pregnancy, that took a lot of worry out of this crappy time for me.


----------



## LittleStars

Chaos - I hated bedrest when I had to do it earlier in this pregnancy.. it ended up being couch rest so I could at least feel a little included to the rest of the world. Take care, bedrest can almost be as stressful and not being on bedrest. I fear getting put on bedrest near the end of my pregnancy. 

Feel good this morning but a little tired since I stayed up late last night. Federal elections are done and over with and I *think* we did a good job voting in our government.. guess we'll see. 

I've got a good routine going with the Dilectin MS drug. I only take two pills at night and none during the day and it's working well and I don't seem to be any more tired than I was before. So if anyone is still suffering from MS definitely consider trying it out. A normal dose is 4 pills/day and I'm getting decent results with 2/day.


----------



## DMG83

uh oh.. i told work today.. they did NOT take it well.. :nope: still, i got a congratulations! nice to feel wanted i suppose :shrug:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nai1983 said:


> uh oh.. i told work today.. they did NOT take it well.. :nope: still, i got a congratulations! nice to feel wanted i suppose :shrug:

Oh well!:shrug: This is EXCELLENT news for you. They'll deal with it, it's a "natural" process.:winkwink::hugs::kiss::flower: Meanwhile, ENJOY your pregnancy and don't let ANYONE bring you down!


AFM, I've been on light bedrest for a couple of weeks now. I have this feeling it will be full bedrest pretty soon for the remainder of my pregnancy. We brought the tv upstairs and put our HIGH bed off the rails so the thick mattresses are on the floor. It's still at a normal bed level...we just had a HIGH bed with the thick mattresses on the bed frame.  So now I'm all on the second level. We also purchased a NICE moveable air conditioning system. It will be EXCELLENT during the summertime:happydance: I too have my laptop, books, magazings, tv, etc. up here. I'm finding that I'm taking more naps than anything because I can't seem to sleep through the night with all this waking to pee every hour.:wacko: Last night was horrific and I woke up feeling tired not to mention the dreary weather so I suppose I'll have another late afternoon nap. Bedrest hasn't bothered me yet. It's when I'm on total bedrest unable to go ANYWHERE that I will be pulling my hair. If it keeps baby in without preterm labor, I'm willing to go through all the 17P injections, rest, and aches and pains in order to hold our little one in "October".:thumbup:

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## Lisa1981

Hey Ladies, would love to join you all. Baby is due 14th October. I go for 20 week scan on 27th May and we'll be finding out the sex due to medical reasons. I'm super excited but slightly nervous too as I told my family that I'd quite like a girl and they have made a big deal out of it and now I'm worried that they will think I'm disappointed if I find out I'm having a boy. I won't be. I just thought it was ok to have a slight preference. Anyone else have a preference?


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome new ladies!!!!

Chaos, hope you feel better soon, that sounds super scary and worrying. sounds like your baby girl is blissfully oblivious and growing well! 

MA, bedrest sounds a bit of a chore. But as you say, we'd all do anything if it meant bubs was ok! Hopefully bubs will hang on into October for you!

Littlestars, sounds like you are getting to grips with the MS, hope it goes away completely soon!

As for weightgain...oooops. 6lbs so far. I was doing a low carb thing and had lost 7lbs in the month before getting preggo. So i guess am almost back to square one. Reality is, on top of the very good quality diet we have at mealtimes, i foudn the stress of first tri and the fear of another m/c made me kind of indulge in treats between meals a bit whenever i felt i needed it. But still, 6lbs is only a little above the recommended upper limit of 5lbs in first tri! 

Just itching to feel bubs move now!!!! 

Fairy x


----------



## Adele2011

Lisa1981 said:


> Hey Ladies, would love to join you all. Baby is due 14th October. I go for 20 week scan on 27th May and we'll be finding out the sex due to medical reasons. I'm super excited but slightly nervous too as I told my family that I'd quite like a girl and they have made a big deal out of it and now I'm worried that they will think I'm disappointed if I find out I'm having a boy. I won't be. I just thought it was ok to have a slight preference. Anyone else have a preference?

Welcome :wave: yeah i've told ppl that i would quite like a girl find out on 18th May. I felt bad tho cos my boyf asked me if i would be disappointed if a boy. I wouldnt be disappointed cos want a healthy baby but agree i do have a slight preference.


----------



## katerdid

Ugh, bedrest! Poor ladies. Don't know how people can do it without laptops and tv's lol. Can't imagine bedrest before the invention of those things. Stay strong - it's worth it :D

Littlestars - oh that's good news! I've got my Dr's appt in 4 hours and I'm hoping that I'll get some good MS meds too. I'm so tired of throwing up. I just want to be healthy for my lil bunny.


----------



## LittleStars

Ugh, I had the worst sleep last night, tossed and turned the whole time. A little bit the babies fault but mostly my fault for watching a zombie movie right before bed. It wasn't my usual dreams after watching zombies though, you know the kind where they are chasing you. No, instead, perhaps influenced with nesting tendancies of pregnant ladies, I spent my whole night trying to acquire a safe location, reliable mode of transport and plenty of supplies to survive the zombie apocolypse! lol Needless to say I'll definitely be enjoying my afternoon nap. Does this mean I'm equating the twins to a zombie invasion? lol

I understand what people mean about having a gender preference. While I was thrilled to be having twins I definitely was happy to hear they were fraternal, I didn't want identical twins. And as for the gender, I'm hoping for one of each and will be a little sad for my husband (wants at least one boy) if it's two more girls and equally sad if it's two boys since my DD really wants a sister. But I doubt that a single parent at the end of the day even if they don't get the gender they preferred, actually cares as long as the baby is healthy.


----------



## Chaos

I'm allowed out of beeeeeeeeed!!!! :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## Adele2011

woohoo Chaos that's fab news :wohoo: 

Which zombie movie did you watch? I have zombie dreams quite often but i dont learn and still watch them ha. You sounded like a proper heroine hehe. 

yeah i understand bout the sex of your twins.


----------



## yourstruly10

Yay chaos thats such great news!! 


Not much new here. Movements get more and more every day. still not much or overly noticable but still there and my belly has now popped!!! So happy!! The pic is my avatar


----------



## Lisa1981

Glad some of you ladies know what I mean about having a wee bit of a gender preference. 

Had my 16 week midwife appt today, it was just me as hubby couldn't get time off work. At first they (there were two midwives) told me that they didn't listen for the babies heartbeat at 16 week appt because often they can't find it and they dont like to worry people. However one of them eventually asked if I wanted her to have a listen but only if I promised her not to panic if she couldn't find it. So anyways I heard LO's heartbeat, it was so lovely, only downside is hubby didn't hear it. Not to worry its only 3 weeks on Friday till our next scan. I asked about pains I've been having in my buttock, apparently they think its sciatic pain. Now that I've looked it up I think it is that too. Fingers crossed it goes away soon.


----------



## nypage1981

I had a gender preference too, but went back and forth. Found out its not my preference! Good thing i was going back and forth so much between what i really wanted. 

Wow on the bump yourstruly!

Lisa thats great you heard hb. I'm amazed they think 16 weeks is too early though. we did it before 10 weeks. I would have not survived that wait!


----------



## katerdid

That is surprising they thought that early. They did it for me at 12 weeks and again today at 16 weeks. Didn't seem like a big deal to my midwife. It's such a great sound isn't it? :cloud9:

Good news about the end of bedrest Chaos!! 

I'm back from my 16 week appt too. Some bad news though... I might have Hyperthyroidism!!! I'm such a nervous wreck now - I can't wait for my DH to come home so I can get a proper hug. They don't know for certain, but I did blood work today, so hopefully it'll come back quickly. I can't stand the waiting. My midwife thinks it's why my MS refuses to get better and why I'm losing weight. It would also explain a lot of non-pregnancy symptoms I've had since I was a teenager....god, it's so scary google'ing it - reading all the stuff makes so much sense and I don't want it to. A lot of these drugs they use to control it is harmful to baby, but it greatly increases miscarriage if not under control. 
On the bright side, I did hear the heartbeat and it was a strong 150bpm and it was wiggling away from the probe so she had to chase it around. So seems like baby is still doing fine!


----------



## nypage1981

:( sorry for the scare Kater. What made them test for that now? The weight loss?


----------



## katerdid

Yep, Nypage - that and my continual morning sickness. Plus seems like my random dizzy spells (pre-pregnancy), moodiness, and my hyperhidrosis are all symptoms. Never really thought they were related or even medically important, but she thought a test was in order.


----------



## zb5

Hey Katerdid, I have hyperthyroidism, and am currently taking medication for it (so it's under control now). I know the drugs sound scary but actually it hasn't been a big deal with the pregnancy and everything seems to be going fine. It's definitely something to take seriously and absolutely make sure you have a good doctor, but if you do I think things should go smoothly. If you have any questions feel free to pm me!

I was diagnosed in August, 2 months into TTC. We had to stop TTC while I got it under control and then were able to start TTC again in January, then I got my BFP!


----------



## katerdid

Oh zb5 - you have no idea how reassuring that is!! I'm pm'ing you as we speak :D


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. Still light bedrest here. :wacko: :lol: 

Speaking of dreams I had an ODD one, not really scarey, just WEIRD. :rofl:

Gender preference, I do want another little boy here on earth. I don't mind a little girl either, but for some reason I'm more nervous with a little girl than rough-housing with a little boy. We had a son we lost in 09' but now I seem to think since this pregnancy was SO different that it's a girl. It'll be fun to dress her up but "oh, the drama". :lol:

I'm having muscle pain in my butt.:haha: It's from the injection as is the little round puffy skin around the injection site that didn't hurt going IN but hurts like a son of a gun days later. I guess the thickness of the drug itself that has to go into the muscle area is what's causing all the pain. Thing is, it's hard to sit on my right side butt cheek. :haha: I have the next injection on the left side on Friday. The question remains, will I be able to sit at all?! :rofl: 19 more injections to go after Fridays.:winkwink::thumbup: I also have the nausea still from the progesterone injection. It comes and goes. Today doug made a beautiful steak and I asked he take it off my plate because I couldn't bare the smell. I ate the mashed potatoes and mixed veggies. He's such a good man for dealing with me!

As for the thyroid, I'm actually HyPOthyroid. I take the drugs for life as well. It's not an issue once you get it under control.:thumbup: Stay AWAY from the googling! It will drive you crazy with all the scarey stuff you hear. You'll be fine:hugs:

Have a lovely day ladies. :hug: :flower:


----------



## BabyDeacon

Had my private gender scan this eve and I'm having a ..........
:boy: !!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

BabyDeacon said:


> Had my private gender scan this eve and I'm having a ..........
> :boy: !!!!

WTG team blue:happydance::flower:

We need some more boys in here!

I can't WAIT for mine next friday. Oh Palease Baby S, cooperate will ya?!:cloud9:


----------



## enniejennie

BabyDeacon said:


> Had my private gender scan this eve and I'm having a ..........
> :boy: !!!!

Congrats!! Boys are so much fun!!


----------



## LittleStars

BabyDeacon - congratulations on a boy!!!

Chaos - yay for being upright again!!

Katerdid - I guess it's good that they believe they know what's going on for you. Better than not having answers at all. Now you can work with the doctor towards a healthy pregnancy and a healthy body afterwards.

Can't remember who asked but the movie I saw was 'The Hoard' a french subtitled zombie movie. I used to watch all horror movies and then I lost my appetite for zombies. Now I even shying away from any that will cause me too much anxiety over the anticipation of what will happen. But I missed zombies and hated that it scared me so much so I started to read zombie books (starting with World War Z) and even ventured into graphic novels! So I'm a little better now, I can watch them but I get nightmares usually the same night. Worst part: I have a degree in film and I know it's all fake!!!


----------



## DMG83

congrats on team blue baby deacon!! :happydance:

I dreamed last night we were at the gender scan and it was a girl... that's EVERY dream i've had now is girl - but isn't it supposed to be the opposite of what you dream!? lol so bet we're team blue too!!

can't remember who said about having sciatic pain - i've got it too, pilates and yoga help a bit but it's just one of those frustrating annoying things :dohh: hope it doesn't bother you too much xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congrats on team blue :blue: ... Little boys are brilliant, sooo cute & cheeky :) 
Awww i can't wait till i find out the sex... Roll on the 31st!!!


----------



## Fairybabe

Yay for team blue babydeacon!!

Before I got preggo 1st time I really wanted a girl first. As soon as I was preg I just knew it was a boy. When we lost that one and got preg 2nd time, I had no sense at all what it was, which makes sense, cos I think it was more of a chemical preg. Now, with this bubs, I've felt girl from the start, but couple of weeks ago started thinking boy. Am happy with either, but would def like a boy at some point!

Fairy x


----------



## shelleney

With our first baby, who we lost, I had a strong feeling he was a boy.
And with this one, I have a strong feeling she's a girl.
We will have to wait 6 weeks to find out though!

Hope you are all well today ladies xx


----------



## Adele2011

A lass at work confided in me she's preg i told her i couldnt look at her cos i was emotional (with joy) and would cry and draw attention to it hehe eeee i remember when i was keeping my little secret and now were having our gender scans sooo exciting


----------



## yourstruly10

Congrats on team blue babydeacon!

Started my gender poll today even though we are still 11 days away. Posted the link here. Could you lovely ladies please vote on it. So far 50 views 3 votes :(

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...er-ultrasound-11-days-let-guessing-begin.html


----------



## Lys

Hi Guys!
I have only missed two days on here and wow there is SO much news to catch up on!

Congrats Deacon on the team blue!! :blue:

Mommy's Angel, I am thinking about you often and hope your bed rest is going well!!

I was talking to my boss trying to figure out about when my last day would be... Since I work retail I am going to be missing our busiest season and my (Starbucks) is one of the busiest locally. So, EDD is 10/2 but that is 40 weeks, does anybody know the avg. week most women give birth and does it make a difference for first time Mom's? I was planning on working the first two weeks in Sept and taking off the last two weeks but that still puts me working at 38 weeks and that makes me a little nervous! I know its still early but I am wondering what your guy's plan is around working and when your taking maternity leave?!

Back to the weight gain section I actually gained just over 5 lbs in the first tri... the only thing that calmed the nauseousness was carbs (warmed butter croissant was the cure all for my MS)!! I eat very few carbs because I have a gluten intolerance but they were all I wanted and since I never eat them I binged a lil. I have gained a little over 5 lbs so far in the 2nd tri and as of today I am 18 + 4 weeks along.
I have a Dr appt next week... I am a bit nervous to get on the scale but am trying to not stress over it. I know I can eat a bit healthier because I don't think I am eating too much but could definitely eat more fruit and veggies (all I seam to want is ICE CREAM!!!) :cry:

Oh and we got keys to our new home yesterday so we are now officially home owners! :happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lys said:


> Hi Guys!
> I have only missed two days on here and wow there is SO much news to catch up on!
> 
> Congrats Deacon on the team blue!! :blue:
> 
> Mommy's Angel, I am thinking about you often and hope your bed rest is going well!!
> 
> I was talking to my boss trying to figure out about when my last day would be... Since I work retail I am going to be missing our busiest season and my (Starbucks) is one of the busiest locally. So, EDD is 10/2 but that is 40 weeks, does anybody know the avg. week most women give birth and does it make a difference for first time Mom's? I was planning on working the first two weeks in Sept and taking off the last two weeks but that still puts me working at 38 weeks and that makes me a little nervous! I know its still early but I am wondering what your guy's plan is around working and when your taking maternity leave?!
> 
> Back to the weight gain section I actually gained just over 5 lbs in the first tri... the only thing that calmed the nauseousness was carbs (warmed butter croissant was the cure all for my MS)!! I eat very few carbs because I have a gluten intolerance but they were all I wanted and since I never eat them I binged a lil. I have gained a little over 5 lbs so far in the 2nd tri and as of today I am 18 + 4 weeks along.
> I have a Dr appt next week... I am a bit nervous to get on the scale but am trying to not stress over it. I know I can eat a bit healthier because I don't think I am eating too much but could definitely eat more fruit and veggies (all I seam to want is ICE CREAM!!!) :cry:
> 
> Oh and we got keys to our new home yesterday so we are now officially home owners! :happydance:

I'm not working so I don't have this issue, but I'm freaking out because I wanted October as the birth and that puts me at 29 wks. I've heard almost Nobody gets to 40wks. Honestly, how long you go depends on your body as well. I've heard 37wks is a good week but some women really do get to 38 and 39wks.


----------



## zb5

A lot of my friends recently have gone to 40 weeks and then had to be induced because they were late. Doctors don't seem to like to let you go too far past 40 or 41 weeks...

I'm more worried about how I will feel when I'm that far along. So I want to stop by 38 weeks at the latest. And if you are working on your feet a lot you might want to stop earlier. :shrug:

Also, it looks like we will be moving either shortly before or after the baby comes. The timing is still up in the air. But if we move before the baby comes, obviously I will have to stop my job when we move. In a way it would be nice to have extra time off, but we could probably use the money...

P.S. Congrats on the house!!


----------



## enniejennie

Congrats on getting the keys to your house Lys! That must be so exciting!! 

I had my DS at 37 weeks via C-Section due to complications. But I worked up to 2 days before my C-Section. Now at the time I worked in a supermarket deli so I was on my feet 24/7 and would have probably worked until 38 weeks had I not had him at 37 weeks. 

Today I am having one of those day where I do not feel pregnant. I hate these days!! I wish I was able to hear the baby's HB!


----------



## nypage1981

You should get a doppler! I feel not pregnant lately too, just fat. But each night I hear the baby music in my tummy and know that its still there! :)


----------



## Chaos

*Deacon *~ Congrats!

*Lys *~ As someone who worked full time with my DD, I left at 36 weeks .. trust me you'll need to .. more so being on your feet all day... you're gonna be absolutely knackered by then. Taking that month off was also good for getting stuff ready around the house. Re when she was born .. 39+6!


----------



## Kristin83

My doctor has decided to put me out this week at 18 weeks! I was getting severe pain in my back and stomach when I stand for more than 2 hours. And though it will be nice to have the summer off I dont know what I'm going to do with all my time...lol You can only clean so much!


----------



## LittleStars

Lys - congratulations on homeownership!! I envy the fact that your baby room is empty and ready to be docorated. Mine is so full of everything. bah! I delivered my first at 39.5 weeks with an induction. A friend of mine went to 41.5 weeks. I don't know anyone who's gone early personally. I think you'll kinda know how things are going closer to the time since you'll be seeing the doctor/MW weekly, even biweekly the closer you get. As for working though, depends on how you want to play it. I know some people like to work literally until they are due so they can have more time on mat. leave WITH the baby. Perhaps you could talk to you employer on how your job responsibilities could slightly change as you become a little less mobile? 

I had a horrible sleep last night but a wicked nap right after dropping DD at school. It was necessary since I'm stuck going to see MIL this afternoon and won't get my usual sleeptime. So not looking forward to visiting MIL today.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm with the rest of you, I've had a rough start to the day as well. I was up every hour pee'ing (is everyone else still getting up to pee?), my husband was snoring BAD for some reason last night, and I couldn't stop thinking of something I needed to do that was bothering me. Add to that, I'm now exhausted from not sleeping and the fact I had my second 17P injection and am waiting the next 24 hours when I'll feel the pain, I'm just in an emotional state.

Lys, I too say congrats on the home ownership! :hugs:

Kristen, I think that's a good idea to get some relaxation before the babies come. You'll have TWO instead of one. I'd imagine you'll be twice as tired when they're here. So take that needed rest and enjoy that bordem!! :happydance:

Enniejennie, I totally understand where your coming from. While I'd love to get a doppler myself, I just think it would freak me out all the more. I already get cervical length scans every two weeks because of my preterm loss, so I figure that's enough for now. Keep your chin up dear. :hugs:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congrats on the new gender announcements 

I am thinking I am having a girl now, and I know I shouldn't but would have loved a little boy, I am just not a girlie girl. But whatever we have will be fun xx

Keep feeling little bubbles and pops, so I think its the bubs moving.

Hope you all have a good weekend x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Evening ladies :hi:

I had my 16wk appointment today at the Midwife :) We got to hear baby's heartbeat for the 1st time ...love it xx She found it straight away!! xx 
I also felt a very slight "pop" feeling lastnight but it was sooo quick i was like ooh ...was that baby ..i duno lol xx


----------



## zb5

16 weeks is just about when I started feeling kicks and movement. So I bet that's it ladies!

I too had a terrible night. First it was too hot to sleep, then once it got cooler I still couldn't sleep because I was worrying, and then one of our smoke detectors started chirping so I got up on a chair to take it down and take the battery out. Half an hour later it was chirping again and I realized I had taken the battery out of the wrong one, so again I got up, got on a chair, and took the battery out of a different one. Meanwhile DH slept through the chirping... Finally about 1 hour before my alarm went off I started sleeping like a baby. :dohh: I am considering it practice for when baby is here. I feel okay today but I know it will catch up with me.

Now we are off to visit our friends and their 1 day old baby in the hospital!!! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> 16 weeks is just about when I started feeling kicks and movement. So I bet that's it ladies!
> 
> I too had a terrible night. First it was too hot to sleep, then once it got cooler I still couldn't sleep because I was worrying, and then one of our smoke detectors started chirping so I got up on a chair to take it down and take the battery out. Half an hour later it was chirping again and I realized I had taken the battery out of the wrong one, so again I got up, got on a chair, and took the battery out of a different one. Meanwhile DH slept through the chirping... Finally about 1 hour before my alarm went off I started sleeping like a baby. :dohh: I am considering it practice for when baby is here. I feel okay today but I know it will catch up with me.
> 
> Now we are off to visit our friends and their 1 day old baby in the hospital!!! :)

We're alot alike!:haha: I wish I could turn off the thoughts in my head at night. Things that have to get done, people I'm annoyed with. Ugh:dohh:

Don't you just love how your finally getting to sleep and you wake up to your husbands who are happy and refreshed for the day and they just stare at you like they haven't a clue what your going on about? When Doug was snoring last night, he kept turning toward my ear. I wanted to knock him a good one!:shrug::haha: Poor guy! 

I WILL say that I bought a portable air conditioner a few weeks ago. It was THE BEST investment. Its a floor model that stands around 3ft tall maybe? I didn't want to spend over 300.00 but that sucker is a lifesaver at night when I'm hot! Poor Doug shivers under the covers and keeps adding more blankets. :rofl: I'm POSITIVE it will save me this summer from Central NY muggy heat. :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## zb5

Mommy's Angel said:


> zb5 said:
> 
> 
> 16 weeks is just about when I started feeling kicks and movement. So I bet that's it ladies!
> 
> I too had a terrible night. First it was too hot to sleep, then once it got cooler I still couldn't sleep because I was worrying, and then one of our smoke detectors started chirping so I got up on a chair to take it down and take the battery out. Half an hour later it was chirping again and I realized I had taken the battery out of the wrong one, so again I got up, got on a chair, and took the battery out of a different one. Meanwhile DH slept through the chirping... Finally about 1 hour before my alarm went off I started sleeping like a baby. :dohh: I am considering it practice for when baby is here. I feel okay today but I know it will catch up with me.
> 
> Now we are off to visit our friends and their 1 day old baby in the hospital!!! :)
> 
> We're alot alike!:haha: I wish I could turn off the thoughts in my head at night. Things that have to get done, people I'm annoyed with. Ugh:dohh:
> 
> Don't you just love how your finally getting to sleep and you wake up to your husbands who are happy and refreshed for the day and they just stare at you like they haven't a clue what your going on about? When Doug was snoring last night, he kept turning toward my ear. I wanted to knock him a good one!:shrug::haha: Poor guy!
> 
> I WILL say that I bought a portable air conditioner a few weeks ago. It was THE BEST investment. Its a floor model that stands around 3ft tall maybe? I didn't want to spend over 300.00 but that sucker is a lifesaver at night when I'm hot! Poor Doug shivers under the covers and keeps adding more blankets. :rofl: I'm POSITIVE it will save me this summer from Central NY muggy heat. :happydance::thumbup:Click to expand...

lol, no, my DH sleeps through that stuff and then sleeps later than me in the morning too!! I have to say, I am very lucky that he takes very good care of me at least when he's awake. :haha:

We have a portable air conditioner, but it's like 20 years old and last time we installed it spat dirt out all over our carpet. I told DH he can only install it again if we get a new filter for it. He says, "why do we need a filter? I'll just vacuum" :dohh: That's not the point, it's gross!


----------



## DMG83

morning! if anyone wants to take a guess if i'm team blue or pink before our gender scan in 11 days please do!!! :thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/545751-nais-journey-bump-1-board-11.html


----------



## shelleney

Hi everyone.
Good luck with the upcoming gender scans.

Lys: I am starting my Mat. Leave when I will be 32 weeks pregnant. I teach in a school for children with special needs, and have found my whole pregnancy exhausting so far, so Im sure I will definitely be ready to finish by then!
As for due dates, Im pretty sure that the majority of 1st timers go past the 40 weeks, with many of them needing to be induced. Obviously some will deliver early or ontime, but i think the majority are late.
Good luck with whatever you decide
xx


----------



## LittleStars

Mommy's Angel, I'd die here if the central air died this summer! It's an older unit, definitely getting on in years so we insured it this year since we cannot afford to replace this year. I'll definitely be cranking it! 

I survived the visit to MIL's yesterday. Yay! 

It's Mother's Day tomorrow so I have to go get a fun gift for my mummy today and then DH is taking DD out to get something for me. After that we're going to drop in on my mum and then go out for an early Mother's Day dinner since we don't want to get stuck in the crush tomorrow. Tomorrow we're doing nothing at all but DH and DD will take care of all the meals and order out for dinner. Yum!

After all that I seriously need to work on eating properly and working out a little. I'm going to see if DH will move my stationary bike from the basement so I can go on it while watching tv at night. At least I can't fall off of a stationary bike when my belly gets bigger! lol Also need to motivate myself to get on the treadmill and then we'll be in business.


----------



## Lys

Hi Shelleney, Thanks for the info I really do like to get an idea of what others are planning since I have no idea about any of this yet!! :blush: I had originally planned on working till about 38 weeks but am now thinking 34 ish weeks and will take some vacation time and then begin my maternity leave the first of Oct. I will get 3 months of maternity leave but since I work retail I do not want to begin my maternity leave until Oct that way I don't get stuck back at work on the week of Christmas and the busiest week of the year!!!

MA and Zb5 I feel you guys on not getting a good nights sleep!! It makes everything harder through out the day when all I am thinking about is when will I be able to go back to sleep!

I hope all of you existing Mom's and Mothers to be have an AMAZING Mothers day and a great weekend!! :hugs:


----------



## enniejennie

Somehow lost my subscription.

I am so excited I have 3 days left until my sonogram hopefully to find out the sex of the baby!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ZB5, my dh has been lovely through all this too. He's been doing the dishes, keeping the counters clean, vaccuming, sweeping, mopping and the laundry since it's down the basement steep stairs...all this on top of his RN job. Honestly I have nothing to really complain about. Last night he snored something awful and though I wanted to knock him another good one. :haha: I decided he deserved to sleep and at least I'm home in the afternoons to nap.

Turns out though that he woke me up with the awful smell of coffee brewing. Keep in mind I usually LOVE this smell but the injections have caused MS to continue throughout my second trimester. The night before that I smelled a skunk upstairs and made him trod through the house because he said HE couldn't smell anything. Turns out the skunk smell is coming from under the shed out back. My husband couldn't believe I smelled it from upstairs. :lol:

Today I was so grumpy I decided I wanted him to take us and the dogs out for a ride. It turned my attitude back once I got some sunshine and we went through Panera drive-thru for a salad.

I also asked for prayer during our bible study on Thursday and from the church prayer chain yesterday about the painful injections causing me to have issues walking, etc. I'm happy to report that I have NO PAIN since yesterdays injection with acception to the last injection site on the right side where the muscle is swollen! Looks like I'll be able to get around this week. :thumbup:

Nai, I'm guess team pink!


Shelleney, I don't fit into any of those categories with my first experience I had my son at 22wks. I was 3cm dialated and had no clue. I had all back labor with him for about 23 hours but it didn't hurt as bad as I thought. Sadly we lost him after 25 minutes because his lungs were WAY too weak but knowing I have a high tolerance for pain and haven't any clue the normal symptoms of laboring it kinda freaks me out a bit.

I'm probably not going to be a typical case this time too since I've been hearing once the 17P injections are stopped most women have gone into labor a week later. That would put me at 37 wks and I'm hoping that the baby and I can stick it out to AT LEAST 39wks to get to October 1st. I prayed for an October baby. It's the month our son was born and his angelversary too. It would be such a blessing!

Littlestars...too funny about the air conditioning but what a great idea to insure it! I don't mind 70 degree and sunny weather, but once it gets muggy and in the 90's you DO NOT want to be near me. :lol: I even start taking cold showers every 15 minutes. Hahaha I keep trying to find a climate with 70 degree weather and sunny most days without aligators, big bugs, snakes and storms of anykind. I think it exhists, but only in heaven. :rofl:

Lys, we all should put a little wager down to see how long you make it. :haha: It'll be interesting to see and I can't WAIT for everyone to give birth this fall and share their lovely stories! I have so much fun listening to your journeys. :hug:

Enniejennie, any guesses on what you think your carrying?? My husband keeps saying "we having a...BABY" :wacko: I'd LOVE another boy but I have had this feeling for some time now that we're having a little girl...which is still lovely to me. It'll be interesting to see if my intuition is right or if I was WAY off course!

Have a lovely day ladies!


----------



## enniejennie

I am going to guess a :pink:, because this pregnancy is completly different than my DS. I have only had a couple headaches hear and there and just a tid bit of naseau because of the headaches. With my DS I was sick and throwing up for 5 months! We shall see on Tuesday at 10 am hopefully what it is! :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

enniejennie said:


> I am going to guess a :pink:, because this pregnancy is completly different than my DS. I have only had a couple headaches hear and there and just a tid bit of naseau because of the headaches. With my DS I was sick and throwing up for 5 months! We shall see on Tuesday at 10 am hopefully what it is! :thumbup:

This is the opposite with me and I'm not sure if it's because my last pregnancy had complications with my son or not. My last pregnancy was AWESOME! I felt the best I'd ever felt, had no headaches, very light nausea that went away and no other side effects other than yeast and then in the end we found it to be BV which was overlooked.

This time however I'm so nauseated, had headaches, my gums were sore in the beginning, I'm getting bloody noses, can't sleep, and the heart rate is in the 160's. With my son I had none of these symptoms and his heart rate was in the 170's. I wonder if he had two veins to the placenta instead of one if that made a difference in heart rates as well.

This has me all confused:shrug::haha: I "could" have a little boy, but based on the fact that with my last little boy I didn't have these symptoms I'm wondering if it's a little girl.:shrug: I'm sure we'll see. It's going to be interesting! NOW if he or she cooperates next week will be the question!:thumbup::haha:

Can't wait to hear about your scan!


----------



## enniejennie

Happy Mother's Day to all us mothers & mothers to be!!

Yeah that is crazy because everything you have now I had with my DS, so that is why I am thinking girl. It is crazy how everyone's body is different throught out pregnancy! I can not wait to hear about your scan either. That would be exciting for both of us to be able to find out this week!!!


----------



## katerdid

Happy Mother's Day to my fellow country-mates! And Happy Mother's day to you from other countries as well...I think your's was a little bit ago, eh?

I celebrated mine last night as I have to work all day today. Made the man take me out to dinner and I took pretty much all of my food home lol. Ate the soup, but that's as much as my squished tummy would allow :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Happy mothers day!


----------



## shelleney

Happy Mothers Day to the American Mommies!
We had our Mother's Day last month :)

Lys: yeah, maybe 34 weeks is a better option than 38 weeks, but only you can make that decision. I hope you make the right one for you and your baby.

MommysAngel: sorry to hear about your little boy. I hope I didnt offend you when I said that most first timers deliver late. I was just looking at the majority. I hope that your new baby stays safe until October

xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

shelleney said:


> Happy Mothers Day to the American Mommies!
> We had our Mother's Day last month :)
> 
> Lys: yeah, maybe 34 weeks is a better option than 38 weeks, but only you can make that decision. I hope you make the right one for you and your baby.
> 
> MommysAngel: sorry to hear about your little boy. I hope I didnt offend you when I said that most first timers deliver late. I was just looking at the majority. I hope that your new baby stays safe until October
> 
> xx

Oh, no affense at all dear friend!! My issue was a bit different. Way too many things happened to cause my PTL issues and it became too late. I wouldn't wish an early labor on ANYONE and it actually brings joy to hear that women can carry that far along. Who knows, maybe this pregnancy will last that far and I'll be hoping to deliver by the 38th week but I REALLY would LOVE to have the baby on at LEAST October 1st:haha:

So no worries there!:winkwink:

Ennie, I can't wait to find out either. It'll be interesting to see if we are right with our predictions! 

Happy Mothers Day ladies. May you be abundantly blessed! :hug:

AFM: We're headed out to the emergency vets right now. Our pekingese has been whimpering and limping. I'm not sure what she has done, but it seems she has a hurt leg somehow. I'm praying it's nothing too serious and it will heal on it's own and won't be something she'll need to be put down. I love that dog so much. I can't imagine the day we'll have to let either of our dogs go. They become such a part of the family!!:cry:


----------



## yourstruly10

Its mommy's day here in Canada too and I feel so lucky to have my beautiful daughter here with me and another on the way. Got taken to the park for a nice picnic and there received the most beautiful mommy's day gift from my beautiful little girl! Here it is! It says mom on it in diamonds.
https://i52.tinypic.com/4lnlmx.jpg

Happy mama's day too everyone! Even the UK ladies even though you had yours already!


----------



## Lisa1981

Wow stunning ring! Happy Mothers Day to all you over the water.


----------



## DMG83

:hi: ladies don't know if anyone can help? i posted on the main forum but no replies :nope: woke up with two burst blood vessel patches - one on my left breast (on the top half - about 2 inches long) and one on my upper left thigh - about 1 inch long :shrug: looks like the very first mark you'd get if you had a love bite (hicky) thing on your neck if that makes sense.. really deep red, very small pin prick size spots in a patch

has anyone had this? know what this could be? i read that it could be because of more blood going through the body but i've got low bp so i don't know, i just didn't think that would make my vessels go? :shrug: i am anaemic (iron and pernicious) and was due my injection for the pernicious anaemia last week but they can't fit me in until 14th - maybe it's to do with that.. 

I'm not that worried, it's not painful and i haven't had any other problems today i just wondered if anyone had any idea of why it could have appeared? 

thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## DMG83

lovely ring yourstruly :kiss:


----------



## zb5

Beautiful ring yourstruly! Happy mother's day to all the moms on this thread!

Nai, I'm sorry I have no idea about the blood vessels!


----------



## LittleStars

Yours - nice ring!!! 

Nai - where you perhaps scratching yourself in your sleep? By how I'm understanding your description it kinda sounds like something I get sometimes when I scratch a deep itch. I dunno.. I guess look to see if you get more and mention it to your OB next time.

AFM - waiting on my pizza dinner right now. I went out for Chinese last night and it was devine! My daughter woke up late and and then let me sleep while she cleaned up her room and the living room (she's 4!) I loved it!!! I've done nothing all day except watching some show about twins in utero.. it was so funny watching them kick and punch each other. I hope mine are behaving! 

Well better stop typing, I think my pizza has arrived!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nai, could it be vericose veins? Different types of issues with veins happen during pregnancy. I don't know exactly why or what type they all are but it may be something to call you OB about and just ask their thoughts on it.


----------



## nypage1981

Nai this exact thing I woke up with the other day too. It is sfill there. just one on my thigh. Very strange. i have no clue what it is!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sounds like Nevi or Spider Veins...

Spider veins. Those much-discussed pregnancy hormones, along with increased blood volume, cause those tiny, squiggly red or purple capillaries just below the surface of the skin to branch out and become more visible during pregnancy. It's also common for spider veins (they resemble a small spider web), to pop out on the face or on the sclera (white part) of the eyeballs during delivery; intense, red-in-the-face pushing can break tiny blood vessels. Known as nevi, these burst vessels can be camouflaged by the appropriate use of make- up. Nevi take longer to disappear than many of the other skin problems of pregnancy, some spider veins on the legs or torso may not go away on their own. A dermatologist can remove them using injections if you feel that's necessary. 
ask Dr. Sears


----------



## nypage1981

It doesn't really look like veins, its best described as Nai did, hickey like. So weird!


----------



## DMG83

it's definitely not spider veins or varicose veins - it literally looks like a hiccy before it goes purple :shrug: 

ny - glad i'm not the only one.. lol let me know if you find out what it was from your dr - i'll do the same :thumbup: x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Morning Girls, 

Hope you are all good - 5 days for my private scan. How is everyone feeling? x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hi ladies :) 

Nai- strange about the blood vessels....let us know what they are when u find out.

KittyKat- woo only 5days ..... bet you cant wait

ps: Late happy mothers day to all

I felt baby move for the 1st time today.... been feelin some strange flutteryness for a few days but they so fast & light i wasnt sure if they were baby or not....but this afternoon i got 3 definate little "pops" that were unmistakable :) 

also.....i think SPD is making an early appearance :( ....been achey after my trip shopping and after a walk today .... :cry:


----------



## LittleStars

Mummy2Tyler - yay no more vacuuming! just kidding.. that totally sucks, did you have SPD with your last pregnancy?

10 more days until next scan for me! About time too, haven't had one since 11w5d and I need my fix!

I was wandering about the store on the weekend while DD picked out soem chocolates for me and I found a trial pack of reusable diapers - you get the whole system with two diapers and enough stuff to use them twice a day for 5 days to see if you like them.. I'm scared to say it but I think I might actually attempt to do reusable diapers on the twins! I'm also considering trying to go without a stroller for the first 6 months, using a combo of strapping them and using the infant seat in a cart at a store. Seems most stores I actually go to are all cart based and can only hold one child at a time (with the exception of ONE grocery store and Costco which will now be my new favotite stores). If I can make it to 6 months then I can justify buying an expensive jogging stroller in order to get a narrow one that would fit through doorways but can hold twins. I dunno.. just thinking about it.. maybe I'm crazy.. lol I did find a baby wrap/sling that I can hold twins in with easily so it just got me to thinking...


----------



## x-TyMa-x

i did have SPD with my last pregnancy :( was horrible..... midwife said shes almost certain it would come back again this time and probably worse :cry:


----------



## zb5

Mummy2Tyler, sorry about the SPD :( It sounds terrible!

LittleStars, I was also contemplating going without a stroller in the beginning so I could avoid buying an infant-type and just go straight to a jogging-type. Now though I think we will try to get a lightweight type that converts so you can use it with infants or bigger babies. Not sure. I can imagine it would be even more of a pain shopping for twin strollers.

My mom said she had us in upright umbrella strollers from 5 days old, and we looked squashed but didn't seem to mind... :haha: Not to mention the baby pictures of me in a rusty metal stroller held together by duct tape! I don't think moms can get away with that stuff anymore!


----------



## nypage1981

Nai I never found out what it was! You?

mommy - too bad you didn't feel your first kicks on mothers day! I was poking and prodding alllll day because I wanted my first kick on mothers day. no luck:( what is spd?


----------



## LittleStars

nypage - google it! I did.. sounds terrible. I'd try to explain but I won't do it justice. But no googling anything else bad pregnancy related!!! Bad idea.

zb5 - I just hate all the options for twin strollers really. They are cheaply made and clunky. My last one which I have to sadly give away to my sister was so awesome and nothing that I can actually get compares. I was going to get a frame stroller to take the infant car seat only for the first few months but I can only get it if I go to or order from the USA and I just cannot be bothered. I don't really go to the mall very often and after a c-section and the middle of winter I'm not going to be walking anywhere really. Just not 100% sure how I'm going to manage getting DD to and from school other than driving everyday which is technically doable.. I am hoping to write a letter to school principle and get special permission to get DD onto the bus since the pick up is close to my house and I could just leave sleeping babies in their crib and take the baby monitor with me. Fingers crossed!


----------



## nypage1981

Littlestars is it something bad for baby?


----------



## Lys

Mummy2Tyler, I have never heard of SPD either. I just googled it.... it sounds very painful, I'm sorry!!! :hugs:

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow... Gash I think you do too right?!? (I will be 19 + 2 as of tomorrow) I am excited and nervous... excited for obvious reasons and nervous of the potential of them finding something wrong or abnormal. The OH couldn't make the appt because the only time that was available was 10am so my Mom will be going with me!! :happydance:


----------



## yourstruly10

Good luck tomorrow lys!!!

Sorry to hear about the SPD mommy2tyler sounds horrible. 

Well my scan is in 6 days and we have names!!

Boy- Logan Bryan(after DH's dad who passed a few years back) Eric(after my dad) Mantta. 

And 

Girl-Allison Marie Mantta


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Little Stars, I'm doing cloth diapering!!

I'm doing the *Cloth-Eez workhorse diapers*. They are a prefold with snaps. Pretty easy and they've had AWESOME ratings and are an economical price. 

I'm also using Bummis Super Brite Diaper Covers to keep poopy from exploading through. They too have a great rating from other cloth diapering mommies!

I also have the Ergo baby carrier and will wear the baby for awhile. :thumbup: I have the infant insert to keep the baby's head up in the carrier.


----------



## nypage1981

Rebekah- the reusable diapers have peaked my interest too, but how do you wash them? Ok, so say its a poop blow out...do you have to put poop into your washing machine or is there a better way at doing it? It is probably obvious, but I am just wondering if I am not thinking of something......

What else have people bought? I would love to see pictures to get ideas for what I need! I have only bought a boppy and some boy clothes so not much!~


----------



## zb5

We have bought 4 pairs of baby socks... that's it! There is a lot of shopping/borrowing from friends in our future... :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

so far weve got 

Pram & Carseat
Steriliser/bottles (came as a set) 
4x Bibs
Box Of Johnsons Bath Skin Care Essentials ( Was on offer in the asda baby event haha)

thats all xx


----------



## yourstruly10

jealous. We haven't bought anything yet. I wanted to when we find out the gender on monday next week but we are moving in july and the less we have to move the better i suppose.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

yourstruly10 said:


> jealous. We haven't bought anything yet. I wanted to when we find out the gender on monday next week but we are moving in july and the less we have to move the better i suppose.

Im waiting till we find out the gender before buying anything else, My pram is the black icandy apple & the carseat is black also so theyre unisex but when it comes to my moses basket, blankets , clothes etc i like to know the sex am buying for lol xx......im also gettin very impatient!!!


----------



## LittleStars

nypage - you put an insert on the top layer inside the reusable diaper, it's kinda like a special, flushable gauze that the poop would lay on. When you change the diaper, assuming it's not explosive, you would pull up the gauze and toss it in the toilet and then pop out the insert absorbant liner that collects the pee and toss that and the diaper and the cover if used all into a bucket (with lid) that would contain a special solution of water. Then once or every other day you'd grab it and toss in it the laundry on it's own. 

I'm thinking of trying out the Kushies system myself, they have a new ultra-lite system that I can easily get parts for from Walmart or Babies R Us, and as a bonus there is a warehouse store near Toronto that I can get overstock from when I go visit my sister! Apparently there is also a FisherPrice one too and the prices are reportedly great. So excited!!! Hoping I can afford to get two swings from there.

As for what I've bought: Nothing. At least this time around. I'm waiting on gender so I can fill in the gaps from what I still have from before. I'll be able to stagger some of my purchases because the twins can share things like a crib for a while and we're going to do without a stroller until springtime. 

Mommy'sAngel - That is a nice looking sling! I have a BabyBjorn from last time and it'll work when I only want to carry one baby but I plan on getting a Moby wrap https://www.bynature.ca/moby-wrap-baby-wraps.html since I saw a video on YouTube showing how to wrap twins infants.


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you littlestars for all yhat information! I was a bit off in the way I visualized it going!


----------



## enniejennie

Ladies I had my ultrasound today and the un-official guess from the U/S tech is a girl. The reason it is not official was because she could only make out one line for the labia not all 3. There was absolutely nothing there if it is boy (poor little guy if it is) LOL But I am pretty sure from seeing it today it is going to be a girl. I am going to set up another ultrasound for between 18 weeks and 22 weeks because the U/S tech said that is the best time to see the sex of the baby. I do not have any leg photos because she did not want to give me one since it was not official. But I do have other great shots, one looks like the baby is waving it is awesome.

The baby was measuring right on track at 15 weeks and 4 days so I am right on with the due date of October 28th!


----------



## MrsK

Gender/anomalies scan today at 4pm! So excited-- we'll finally know in just over 4 hours if baby cooperates :-D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I'm soo jealous of the ladies who know or are finding out the genders, i still gotta wait 10days & it seems like 10 years!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Omg no 20days!!! Arghhh


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats on the awesome scan ennie! Love when they measure right on track!

Mrs- good luck at your scan too! 

So exciting! I have mine beginning of june...ugh! So far away! 
Thank god for cheating at work and finding out already!

Ennie- how come they did one so early? My doctor doesnt do them til 20 weeks:(


----------



## zb5

13 days for us... not that I'm counting or anything!! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Liar! I see your ticker zb5:) Thats a good idea to have a count down!


----------



## enniejennie

nypage1981 said:


> Congrats on the awesome scan ennie! Love when they measure right on track!
> 
> Mrs- good luck at your scan too!
> 
> So exciting! I have mine beginning of june...ugh! So far away!
> Thank god for cheating at work and finding out already!
> 
> Ennie- how come they did one so early? My doctor doesnt do them til 20 weeks:(

Yeah the scan was amazing, so reassuring to see the HB which was 156. Does anyone know if that sounds like a good HB for a girl? Also reassuring to see the baby growing right on target!!

My doctor did not do one at 12 weeks so I asked if I could have one and he said at 16 weeks and then again around 20 weeks I will have another one. I made him feel bad for not giving me one at 12 weeks. LOL

That is awesome that you got to find out at work though!!:thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Oh that makes sense! I would say 150's is kind of mid range so hard to tell. Although they do say above 150 is girl. Mine is usually down around 135-140 and is a boy so the theory would be correct in both our situations!


----------



## DMG83

ny - didn't find out no hun, they've started to fade :shrug: got bloods on monday & tues so will chat to nurse on monday and mw on tues, see what they think :thumbup:

8 sleeps til my gender scan! :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Nai- i totally forgot to ask the doc that today....i feel like i always forget to ask something.


----------



## DMG83

i'll try to remember next week :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> Rebekah- the reusable diapers have peaked my interest too, but how do you wash them? Ok, so say its a poop blow out...do you have to put poop into your washing machine or is there a better way at doing it? It is probably obvious, but I am just wondering if I am not thinking of something......
> 
> What else have people bought? I would love to see pictures to get ideas for what I need! I have only bought a boppy and some boy clothes so not much!~

There are several methods that are used. You can A) go with a diaper service who will pick up the dirty diapers and wash them FOR YOU. You get a bag that's supposed to be resistant to smells and/or given a specific item that will get rid of the smells. 

Many people launder at home though. I'm told that if your breastfeeding that the poo is pretty easy to rid of. You basically take it and put it in the toilet...then you add the soiled diaper in a bucket or pain with a lid on it until your ready to wash. I'm told that much of the diaper stains will come out whilst drying in the sun upon washing. 

If your out and about, many purchase "wet bags" where you can add the dirty diapers into the wetbag which will keep the soiled diapers from tampering with your clean diapers. 

We plan to add a diaper sprayer next to the toilet which is hooked to the toilet plumbing and makes it that much easier to get the poo off the dirty diaper. You spray it with the sprayer and it drops right in. Then you add the dirty diaper to the bucket or pain until your ready to wash.

While the initial expense of cloth diapers can be pricey, if you add the cost of disposeables you'll find you SAVE money.

The downside to cloth diapering however is that if you plan to put your infant in daycare, most daycare centers don't permit cloth diapering and will only allow sposies because it's easier for them to discard and not have to handle the poo and contaminate from child to child by changing babies with clothes where they'd have to otherwise deal with disposal of poo.


Here's a link to BumGenius Diaper Sprayer to give you an idea of what it is.

You can also find out a wealth of information on Cloth diapering at the Diaper Pin You'll find diaper reviews, sales on used clean diapers, a forum to ask questions and find out information for newbies who are interested in Cloth Diapering.


Hope that helps!!:winkwink::flower:

Ps, Littlestars...you must have the cloth that have the disposable inserts in them?? The kind you can throw away in the toilet? 

There are liners for cloth for the added strength and a thicker cloth liner for overnight protection, but you don't throw the whole thing in the toilet though. :lol:


My scan is on Friday and I'm hoping our baby cooperates. I'm SO excited!! :happydance: It'll either be Amelia Carolynn OR Lincoln Douglas


----------



## MrsK

I'm team blue!! :blue:

It was a huge surprise for DH and me.. we were both sooo sure that it's a girl, and I'm sure our faces were quite a sight when the tech told us that it's very, very clearly a boy!

So excited though! I was afraid that something would be wrong or that there would suddenly not be a baby inside (I know, stupid fear... but I was honestly surprised when she put the wand down and a baby appeared on the screen! :dohh:)

Our little boy is perfect in every way, though-- no anomalies, everything checks out fine. He's actually measuring 1.5 weeks ahead! According to his measurements he's 19 weeks 3 days and due Oct. 1st instead of the 11th. 

I still don't believe that I got my ovulation date wrong, because I KNOW when I ovulated.. so maybe he's just a big dude ;-)




His boy parts ;-)

I thought this one looked so cute-- him frowning like he's thinking hard :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MrsK said:


> I'm team blue!! :blue:
> 
> It was a huge surprise for DH and me.. we were both sooo sure that it's a girl, and I'm sure our faces were quite a sight when the tech told us that it's very, very clearly a boy!
> 
> So excited though! I was afraid that something would be wrong or that there would suddenly not be a baby inside (I know, stupid fear... but I was honestly surprised when she put the wand down and a baby appeared on the screen! :dohh:)
> 
> Our little boy is perfect in every way, though-- no anomalies, everything checks out fine. He's actually measuring 1.5 weeks ahead! According to his measurements he's 19 weeks 3 days and due Oct. 1st instead of the 11th.
> 
> I still don't believe that I got my ovulation date wrong, because I KNOW when I ovulated.. so maybe he's just a big dude ;-)
> 
> View attachment 203908
> 
> 
> View attachment 203909
> 
> His boy parts ;-)
> View attachment 203910
> 
> I thought this one looked so cute-- him frowning like he's thinking hard :)

WTG boy team!!

Very cute. :cloud9: Congrats.:flower:


----------



## katerdid

Aw, congrats on team blue!

Glad everyone's scans went fantastic!


----------



## zb5

Oh, congrats on team blue MrsK!! Very cute baby in there. :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yay for team blue & fantastic pics xx


----------



## DMG83

:happydance: yay for team blue!


----------



## caleblake

Hello lovely ladies and bumps :hi:
Just dropping by with some love, sorry Ive been MIA. Things have been pretty hectic and its a nightmare with Caleb walking now I dont get 5 mins :rofl: I have updated all the genders etc so let me know if Ive somehow missed you but think I got everyone.

Hope your all well, I had my 20 week scan yesterday and alls well, haribo is growing well and all is on track. I saw the anethatist too which was good. I managed to stay on team yellow but Im almost certain I saw a willy on a few occassions so Im still sticking with my blue guess. Im back again at 28 weeks for my next scan and consultants appointment and I will get my steroid injections then incase of another early delivery.
Lys hope your scan went well too 

It was Calebs birthday yesterday and it was great my wee man has made me so proud this year and is now fully walking unaided which Im so happy about as his party is on sunday so he will be able to go on the bouncy castle etc. 

I am on my way to the hospital shortly (3rd day in a row) to see the physio about my back its been agony for weeks now and something I never had in my 1st pregnancy. So hope they can help me. 

I went to the baby and toddler show last week which was great and I saw the display of resuable nappies and Im just about to go online and buy the easyfit V2 ones and the teenyfit one and start to use them this time and with Caleb. They look so much more funky than the other ones and will save a fortune in the long run.

We also booked a wee break away and are off to Benidorm for 4 days on the 27th May. We got a great deal £159pp in 4* Gran Bali Hotel All incluisve and Caleb was only £39 so cant wait to relax a bit with everything thats been going on.

Hope evryones well and sorry for the long update and lack of posts will come back on to post my scan pics later xxx


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi all - congrats on all the genders coming in :) We have our scan date now which is the 2nd June, not long - and the day after we get back from Cyprus on holiday, so can't wait to see LO again :) Although we are definately going to stay on Team Yellow :)

I'm a little bit worried tho, my SIL who is 20 weeks pregnant has got slapped cheek syndrome (I think they call it fifths disease in the US). This can have a risk to the baby, so she is getting herself checked out etc. I have seen her recently when she would have been contagious, so I also have to go in for a blood test to check whether I am immune or not. Has anyone else come across this at all?


----------



## Chaos

Morning!

*MrsK *~ Congrats!

So I haven't been on in a while .. after the bleeding tapered off last Tuesday, Friday it started again. I went right in to my OB who was luckily working that day (He is normally off Fridays)

Turns out I have a really sensitive cervix this time around and that's where it was coming from. The yeast infex was making it even more of a princess, so he gave me monistat (like Canistan) for 3 days and it seems to have worked, the bleeding again cleared up on Monday so hopefully that's it now. I still have to take it easy tho.

We also found out that the placenta is right next to my cervix. He couldn't tell if it was over the cervix or on the boarder. I have my 19 week scan in 2 weeks so the tech will take a proper look them. I hope it's not over it because that = C section for me. He said sometimes when it's next to the cervix as the womb grows it migrates the placenta up the womb wall .. so fingers crossed!!

Lil miss drama queen has 40 days until I hit 30 to give me grey hairs!! She's REALLY working on it!! lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats chaos! Nice scan pics!


----------



## Lys

MrsK, Congrats on team blue!!

I had my my scan yesterday too (Thanks Gash), I was tracking at 19 weeks + 2 days as of yesterday and the tech estimated the baby to be at 20 weeks. I asked her if that would move up my due date and she said if so the Dr. would do that at my Mon check in! Baby Boy is healthy and all looked great! I will post a scan pic after work today!!

As for what you guys have bought I love the links and pictures since I really have no idea what anything is, I also am not very familiar with the brands yet. I have bought NOTHING yet... we are packing and moving so our goal is to be moved in this weekend and once we get settled a little the shopping will be on!! :happydance:

Hope everyone has a good day!! :flower:


----------



## caleblake

back from the physio and she said my coccyx is sitting to the right and something else begining with an s is sticking out............great. Its a form of spd but she has only seen it twice in the tailbone............lucky me. She tried to move it back and I have got some excercises and need to go back in 2 weeks to see if she can move it any further and if its stayed in place. xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

natalie - ouch sounds painful ........ hope your excercises help you xx


----------



## LittleStars

Mommy's Angel said:


> Ps, Littlestars...you must have the cloth that have the disposable inserts in them?? The kind you can throw away in the toilet?
> 
> There are liners for cloth for the added strength and a thicker cloth liner for overnight protection, but you don't throw the whole thing in the toilet though. :lol:

The thing I was mentioning is a flushable biodegradable diaper liner (thin guaze like) that just sits on top. It allows any solids to remain on that layer and not adhere to the rest of the diaper. You just lift it up and toss it and any solids out into the toilet. There is also though a washable absorbant liner that many diaper systems allow you to use if there is a pocket for them. It helps larger diapers fit smaller kids, good for heavy wetters and overnights too. You can pleat or fold them depending on if it's a girl or boy for added absorbancy where needed. You definitely do not want to throw those out though. Too expensive! :)

MrsK - Congrats on team blue!!! 

So glad to hear all the scans are going well. 

I really want my babies to move the h - e - double hockey sticks up!!! For you non-Canadians, hockey sticks look like L's ;) I'm getting more and more uncomfortable. Boo.

Got a call from the school today, apparently my daughter had a rash and itchy skin on her face. I picked her up and took her to the clinic and the doctor seemed to just think she had a sunburn. What?? Well anyway, he refused to consider it might be allergies or anything so nothing was really resolved except for him telling me to put cortisone cream on it. I don't like putting steroid based creams on my kid unless I have to though. I bought some but the rash seems to be disappearing so I not going to put it on. I also bought some new sunscreen for super sensitive kids and two new hats and we're going to see if he's right. Fingers crossed it's not seasonal allergies or an allergy to the sun like DH has.


----------



## yourstruly10

Congrats MrsK On being team blue. 

Gash sorry to hear things have been rough. hopefully they can make you feel a bit better with some work.

Little stars-hopefully its just a sunburn like the doctor said. Fingers crossed. Also i hope babies move up for you soon. Its not fun being uncomfortable. Especially this early.

Lys- glad your scan went well and good luck with the move. Hopefully it goes smooth


We are going to put a deposit on a place for July 1rst today. We are only renting as we honestly cant afford to buy right now. I wish we could though. Ultrasound is just 5 days away. Getting excited and having fun guessing. I still think boy just because this pregnancy is so different. The only similarity is bad skin. Baby is still way down by my hair line even though my uterus is at my belly button lol. Im also much smaller then i was with ava at this point. Kinda sad as i cant wait to be big. 

Also i finally got an appointment with the cardiologist to get my heart checked(they are doing an echo-cardiogram), They are checking for SVT and I had blood work done to check my thyroid. 

Other then that not much new. Ava cut her two top teeth so things are a little calmer around here now. Shes still a busy body and gets into everything at only 7 months old so that tires me out but she's so worth it.

Oh and the kicks/pokes are getting a tad stronger. Its still not often but I feel it quite strong at night. Not sure why I feel it most at night though. Anyone else like that?


----------



## MrsK

Thanks girls! Hope everyone else's who still has scans coming up goes well!


----------



## nypage1981

Mrs- that picture really does look like your baby is thinking super hard. So serious!


----------



## zb5

Hey ladies, I had my OB appt and she did a quick "sneak peak" ultrasound. She gave us a "probably boy" but nothing official yet! Aaah, this is almost as bad as not knowing at all! Anyone care to check my journal and see what you think??


----------



## x-TyMa-x

zb5 just checked out your journal and i would say boy too xx :)


----------



## YoungMummy18

I've been awol recently...not been catching up properly and barely having chance to read :( sorry girlies!!!!!

Well, I ended up back in hospital the weekend 29/4 til 1/5 due to more problems with my c-section scar but this time on morphine, pethadine and co-codamol just to help me deal with the pain :( Had an emergency scan on the sunday due to a slight bleed and bubs is fine and healthy...but the little monkey had its legs crossed so we couldnt have a sneak at the gender!!! :nope: 

I am probably going to have an c-section again possibly a bit early as they did say there is nothing they can do to help until the baby is here then they will check out internally!!! :( 

Hope everyone is okay and finding out whether we're on team pink or blue!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

lots going on today. 

I haven't heard of the "red face syndrome" so I can't help anyone there. Praying all is well though and that you won't have worry at all about it with you and the baby. :hugs:

Love all the genders coming in. Can't wait until Friday for us!

AFM: I'm not fun to be around the past few days. I'm pee'ing alot, and because of the injections have a swollen muscle on my butt. Having a hard time sitting or even laying down. It's made my disposition quite nasty. I'm grateful for a patient, kind and gentle husband though I wish I could think before I speak to offer the same to him! :cry:

Not too much else going on. I need a nap as I haven't been able to sleep the past few days. Praying I can get some rest and wake up a bit more filled with joy! I have many blessings to count and this sour puss attitude needs to disappear! :winkwink:


----------



## Mrsturner

Hi all,

Congrats to all the genders, i have to wait FOREVER for mine! 13th June!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so tempted to book a private scan, but dh says i just have to be patient! Ill be 21 weeks by then. I was hoping to have it at 18 weeks, but due to the apparent baby boom going on down here they couldnt squeeze me in until then! Doh!

AFM, i had my consultants appointment today and got to hear LO's HB which was 150bpm so all exciting stuff! She had to chase the baby around as he/she was squirming around in there! I cant wait to have another scan! 

I hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## LittleStars

YoursTruly - I've heard that the motions of walking etc lull the baby to sleep and that's why they are awake when we're trying to sleep. I am only still rarely feeling a bump of kick myself, but usually at night while watching tv. Seems to only be one of them.. makes sense though since one is anterior and the other is posterior. It's going to get crazy in a few weeks with both kicking in opposite directions.

YoungMommy18- I'm most likely going to choose to have another c-section myself since I fear having one vaginally and then an emergency c-section. As long as my doctor can promise that he'll help with pain management this time I think I'll survive. Last time I only told I could take extra strength tylenol during recovery.. are you kidding me???? I was in so much pain for the first week. Turns out my doctor was just an ass and forgot to mention that if I needed something stronger that wasn't a problem. Good thing I've got a new OB!


----------



## mommyof3girls

Just wanted to share my 18 week bump. :)


----------



## MrsK

gorgeous bump! Wish mine was a little more obvious.. it still seems so insignificant to me, especially when I compare it to my 34-week-pregnant friend ;-D


----------



## mommyof3girls

Thank you. This time I'm carrying all out front. I think I'm so big because Baby A's sac is still there.


----------



## enniejennie

Very cute bump mommy!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lovely bump pic xx


----------



## mellllly

I finally felt baby kicking yesterday, and so did the hubby!
Been feeling flutters for a while, but actual movements and kicks from the outside.
I love this part - feels like its real now!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

yay for feeling baby move :) :) its sooo exciting!


----------



## mellllly

I love it - I forgot how exciting it is, you kinda just sit there smiling away dont you haha


----------



## x-TyMa-x

yehh lol id forgot too but the minute i felt those teeny little prods & pokes i was like awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww all over again xx amazing feeling


----------



## mellllly

Couldnt agree more :cloud9:


----------



## nypage1981

I am getting worried. I have felt a flutter here or there but nothing too crazy in there. I know my placenta is behind baby, and use doppler every night. Am I just too dumb to recognize movement?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Noo mine are still very light hun, happen more at night too when im lying flat in bed, or 1st thing in the morning again while lying in bed, Am sure your fluttery feelings will soon turn into little pokes very soon! :)


----------



## mommyof3girls

I have only felt her move 2 times so far. I wish she would move more.


----------



## LittleStars

nypage - not dumb silly! Just too early on to really feel much of anything. It's one of those things that if you know what to look for (second, third time around mommies) you can feel it early but when it's your first you don't even notice the tiny little movements until further along. I think somewhere from week 16-22 is the average timeline to start feeling things. Trust me in two months from now you'll wake in the middle of the night from a hard kick and wish it would stop. Then when it's all over you'll miss it and want to do it all over again. :)

I'm very motivated today to not nap.. It's getting to the point where my days are just whooshing by and I'm not accomplishing anything. I'm going to have to push myself through the sleepiness! So I've got a ncie to-do list to tackle. Chances are I'll be in bed by 8pm though, lol.

Oh, forgot to mention.. last night I was itchy under my boob while sleeping.. I scratched... woke to a hickey looking redness in the same area.. So maybe that's what was going on with the other two ladies who had the similar problem??


----------



## DMG83

i'm so jealous of you all feeling kicks, and also of your big bumps, and knowing your genders already :brat: :rofl: when will it be MY turn!!?? :brat:


----------



## yourstruly10

Nai1983 said:


> i'm so jealous of you all feeling kicks, and also of your big bumps, and knowing your genders already :brat: :rofl: when will it be MY turn!!?? :brat:

Awe it will happen soon. I still only feel likes kicks if im very very still and not often and I barely have a bump and im almost 18 weeks with my second. Its still very tiny. lol

https://i54.tinypic.com/29isr8.jpg


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I slept!! I got some sleep last night!! :happydance: I decided I was in far too much pain from the injection site that I HAD to take the tylenol. Oh how it took down the pain. I slept wonderfully! I'm no longer a bear to be around anymore either. :winkwink:

tomorrows the day ladies. Will our baby allow us to know his or her gender?? I'm REALLY hoping for this news tomorrow. 

I've also been going back and forth on names again. My aunt coaxed me into telling her the names and I wished I hadn't shared. Now I'm all frustrated with myself! I LOVE Lincoln Douglas for a boy...but I also love Rowan ((my mother hates it)) We have Amelia Carolynn and now that everyone knows, I'm almost wanting to name her Ireland Rosalie. :wacko:

I'm all outa sorts now! :shrug:


----------



## Chaos

Mommy's Angel said:


> I slept!! I got some sleep last night!! :happydance: I decided I was in far to
> 
> I've also been going back and forth on names again. My aunt coaxed me into telling her the names and I wished I hadn't shared. Now I'm all frustrated with myself! I LOVE Lincoln Douglas for a boy...but I also love Rowan ((my mother hates it)) We have Amelia Carolynn and now that everyone knows, I'm almost wanting to name her Ireland Rosalie. :wacko:
> 
> I'm all outa sorts now! :shrug:


Oh I love Amelia ... it's on our list of choices too! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks ladies! I will be patient for that kicking to come...does anyone kinda poke at their belly sometimes to try and make it happen? I do! 

Lincoln is good, its on our list also!


----------



## DMG83

love amelia too x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

nypage1981 said:


> Thanks ladies! I will be patient for that kicking to come...does anyone kinda poke at their belly sometimes to try and make it happen? I do!

I Do Too!! :) xx


----------



## DMG83

me too! :rofl: someone posted about pushing on their tummy and feeling hard baby bits... i thought i'll give that a go, but it just made me need to pee and made me feel sick! :dohh:


----------



## nypage1981

Ok good, then I don't feel like i've lost my mind:) 

Now...if I could only stop buying maternity clothes on ebay. Seriously this just started this week and in 3 days i've spent hundreds of dollars on stupid maternity clothes that I can't even see before I buy! I need help!


----------



## LittleStars

Nypage - stop!!!!! hehe I gotta go buy some more mat clothing tomorrow. I'm specifically looking for something to wear to a wedding in 3 weeks. I'm hoping to find some capir leggings in black and then a cute mat summer dress that is nice enough for a cocktail reception.

I ended up napping today!! I was totally on a roll, made some fresh bread, cleaned the main floor of the house, vacuumed even but I kept having to take a break every 5-10 minutes for about as long.. one of the times I guess I closed my eyes and I awoke an hour later.. groggily went up to bed for another hour. Whoa is me. I felt bad so I pushed through into the dinner hour putting together the new mower and then mowing the lawn. Yay me!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars said:


> Nypage - stop!!!!! hehe I gotta go buy some more mat clothing tomorrow. I'm specifically looking for something to wear to a wedding in 3 weeks. I'm hoping to find some capir leggings in black and then a cute mat summer dress that is nice enough for a cocktail reception.
> 
> I ended up napping today!! I was totally on a roll, made some fresh bread, cleaned the main floor of the house, vacuumed even but I kept having to take a break every 5-10 minutes for about as long.. one of the times I guess I closed my eyes and I awoke an hour later.. groggily went up to bed for another hour. Whoa is me. I felt bad so I pushed through into the dinner hour putting together the new mower and then mowing the lawn. Yay me!

WHOA! Slow down little momma:wacko: You've got two little ones in there and you need to take care of yourself. You'll have plenty of time to keep busy when the babies are here!:hugs::flower:


----------



## zb5

I napped today too! Didn't even do much today... well my sister is visiting and we went for a 2 mile walk and then grocery shopping but that's about it! Then a 2 hour nap... oh well. Baby needs his sleep!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Morning Girls - I haven't been able to nap - but been so tired and awfully dizzy, just feel drained a lot of the time - I thought it was meant to ease up, it seems to be getting worse again for me lol.

I have bought some maternity bits, but I have also bought some normal tops which will be suitable with bump. I just need one of 2 more t-shirts and all will be good I think. I am thinking maxi dresses, vests and cami tops will be my best friend this summer (thats if we get a decent summer in the UK) x


----------



## LittleStars

Mommy'sAngel - keeping busy is the only way I can avoid feeling sleepy! That list of things was NOTHING for me.. hehe but don't tell DH! 

I want to see if I can beat the rain storm we're being threatened with and clean out the BBQ and put in new lava rocks. It's an old beast so I'm afraid it'll not work but she's been good to us (and previously my parents) for more than a decade. FX

Anyone else suffering from dry scratchy eyes? I thought maybe I was developing an allergy or something lame but after a quick search online seems that it's a common effect of pregnancy that many women suffer from. I'm going to wait until my appt. on Tuesday to see what doctor recommends drop-wise. I'd rather get a prescription for something and only pay my co-payment! Sucks though because it makes me want to close my eyes which enevitably leads to a nap. lol I just can't win!

I'm excited to go shopping for more maternity clothing today! Just gotta get the groceries first and pick up a renewal for my MS precription, otherwise I'll get lost in the stores and never get anything else done.


----------



## nypage1981

My last pregnancy I bought a couple maternity outfits at like 7 months! Now, here I am at 4 months and already in maternity clothing. Yikes! Im not young anymore! 

I think dresses will be my friend this summer too. We get a pretty hot summer so im not looking forward to being a huge, sweaty whale.


----------



## nypage1981

Little- I had that eye scratchy too. I also have developed that stuffy nose and sneezy problem too! So, actually, maybe I did get allergies. Lol. No shame in napping though. The men don't understand what its like!


----------



## DMG83

dry scratchy, super sore eyes here too :dohh: i kept thinking it was my contact lenses irritating me but i'm sure they're getting worse. Buying some new glasses on the weekend hopefully so going to ease of the lenses a bit - i look like such an idiot in glasses though :haha: :brat:


----------



## katerdid

I've been having slightly sore eyes too, but nothing major. Although things aren't as clear as they were pre-preggo...guess that's just another fun symptom! 

Back from the doctor's again. Been having awful, awful cramps that were contraction-ish and painful since yesterday afternoon and went in at today at noon to check it out. Couldn't figure out what was wrong - my cervix was closed, and baby was fine. Sent my pee in for testing tho just in case it's an infection. But she gave me Vicodin for the pain and I'm on bed rest...again. I hate calling work and being like, "sooo bad news again. Bed rest..hope you find someone to cover my shift".
But the pains have stopped this afternoon, so at least I can relax and look forward to my trip home. 

Also, update on the thyroid test! It came back negative! So there's good news. And the Zofran is working and I've stopped throwing up and haven't lost any more weight! Still haven't gained any, but gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies!

Came back from our scan and Dr. appointment. Good news is baby is doing well! The head measurements were good, and all the other organs and such were on target. We're scheduled for an echocardiogram for the baby which is a common thing to do with babies of Diabetic mommies but as far as she could tell the baby's heart was doing fine. They just couldn't see all of it because of the way the baby was positioned.

My cervical length went down YET again to 32 with slight funneling this time which ISN'T a good sign. :wacko: I almost landed in the hospital today to keep an eye on it, but the Dr. said "*A normal closed cervical length is a good indicator of a normal positive outcome."* Meaning it's at 32 right now and it won't be ABNORMAL until it gets to 25 before they'll actually follow through with a cerclage stitch. 

So I'm going in WEEKLY now for internal scans of the cervical length to watch but I'm NOT HAPPY! In fact, if I lose this baby because of them, I'm out for blood! I already lost one under their practice and the Dr. I actually like is under her peers who are the ones that dictate the time of cerclaging and they refuse to do preventative unless they see an actual problem. 

I DID find out the gender though. This is all so bitter-sweet for me. I want to shout it to the world what we're having and yet...I'm afriad of losing this one now too.:cry: It's just a waiting game and while I have more intervention than I had with our son Jackson jeffrey, The Dr.'s in this state take a conservative approach to stitching the cervix because they're aren't sure what causes what...if Incompetant cervix causes Preterm Labor or vise versa. :wacko: They'd rather take the more conservative and less invasive approach.

So on with the gender:



Spoiler
I hope the pic isn't too big as I'm still having issues with photobucket re-sizing.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0092.jpg

It's a :pink: :happydance: Here name will be Amelia Carolynn. Will you all keep us in your thoughts and prayers that Amelia will be born healthy at her due date either the last week of Sept. or 1st week of October?! We can use all the prayer we can get.:thumbup::cry:


----------



## Adele2011

I bought a dopler when i was about 11 weeks and been trying with no luck but i heard the heartbeat for the first time yesterday morning, it was amazing wish i'd heard it sooner but worth the wait. Got my 20week scan on Wed so excited. 
Can someone explain how you're pregnant for 9 months but its 40weeks and next week i'm 20 weeks which is halfway but 5months i'm confused ha ha.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congrats on your little :pink: Mommy's Angel. I hope everything goes well for you during the rest of your pregnancy, at least the doctors are monitoring you xx


----------



## mommyof3girls

Congrats on Team Pink you are in my thought and prayers.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Sorry forgot to say I am getting very excited about my scan in 13 hours time. Fingers crossed that all is well for us at 16/17 weeks and we can journey on in the pregnancy knowing we have a healthy little girl or boy in here :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Yay for team pink!

Kater- I had some major cramping in my uterus a week ago also for a day and then was super sore for another day and doctor said braxton hicks already. So maybe could that be it? Also, another time I had cramping it was a UTI! So either scenario could be the case.....


----------



## LittleStars

Okay quick weird story for everyone.. not sure why but for some reason the radio station I was listening to in the car was playing random national anthems that people were requesting. Weirder part though.. I kept crying everytime I was hearing or even thinking about it.. I bawled at the Russian national anthem.. what's wrong with me? lol I'm Canadian with dual citizenship with the UK.. so peculiar. 

Okay story over.

Mommy'sAngel - congratulations on team pink!! I'm glad you are moving to weekly appointment to really keep tabs on things.


----------



## zb5

Katerdid, that is great news that your thyroid is normal! Not so great news about all the pains though. :hugs: Hope you are feeling better soon!

MA - congrats on team pink! I'm sorry you have to go through all this worry. But it is better that they are monitoring you this time, and keeping a close eye on your cervix. :hugs:

I am really looking forward to my scan in 10 days. I think the doctor was most probably right and we are on team :blue:, but I would love confirmation. And now I want them to do all the careful measurements and tell us everything else is okay too!


----------



## Kristin83

Adele2011 said:


> I bought a dopler when i was about 11 weeks and been trying with no luck but i heard the heartbeat for the first time yesterday morning, it was amazing wish i'd heard it sooner but worth the wait. Got my 20week scan on Wed so excited.
> Can someone explain how you're pregnant for 9 months but its 40weeks and next week i'm 20 weeks which is halfway but 5months i'm confused ha ha.

Its 40 weeks because they count the length of pregnancy from the beginning date of your missed period, which is about 2 weeks before you actually conceive :D


----------



## yourstruly10

We got our gender ultrasound two days early!!!! 

Its another baby GIRL!!! Tech said 90% sure but sure enough for me to announce! 

https://i55.tinypic.com/2dr6z2x.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/op6znm.jpg


----------



## enniejennie

Congrats yourstruly!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congrats Hun on team pink


----------



## lalos 30

hi all just had my gender scan and im on team pink !!!! yay xx


----------



## MrsK

Congrats to Mommy's Angel and YoursTruly on team pink!! 

Mommy's Angel-- I hope everything goes well and that the doctors will keep careful watch over you!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congrats lalos :) :)


----------



## enniejennie

Congrats Lalos!! :happydance:

There seem to be a lot of Team :pink: coming up right now!


----------



## zb5

Congrats MA, yourstruly, and lalos on all the :pink:!!


----------



## yourstruly10

Thanks ladies. So excited. Slightly scared of having two girls so close in age but it should be lots of fun.

Forgot to also mention that the tech said it looks like I may have a hernia near my belly button and that if it is that I may have to have surgery to remove it.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Congrats on all the team :pink: :thumbup: I'm sure we'll have some more boys coming soon right?! :winkwink:

Yourstruly, OUCH! They won't do the surgery until after the baby though right?!


----------



## DMG83

Yours - definitely have it removed when you can, my mum had one when she was carrying me and never got it fixed and it's really, well, ugly... it bulges out a little bit like a growth and is totally untonable and she hates it - but 28yrs after it happening it's a bit too late to fix :haha: sounds horrible though xx


----------



## mommyof3girls

yourstruly10 said:


> Thanks ladies. So excited. Slightly scared of having two girls so close in age but it should be lots of fun.
> 
> Forgot to also mention that the tech said it looks like I may have a hernia near my belly button and that if it is that I may have to have surgery to remove it.

It's not bad at all I have 4 girls all close in age and it's nice. They are each others best friend.


----------



## LittleStars

Congratualtions YoursTruly and lalos on the girls!! 

YoursTruly, your little girl would have asked for a sister if she could talk. She'll be thrilled!

I've run out of MS prescription and today I'm drug free... so far.. mostly good... I've eaten but I feel a little off. We'll see how the day goes as to whether I will renew the prescription. 

4 more sleeps until my next scan. I'm getting so nervous! I keep contemplating what it would be like it is were two boys, two girls or one of each.. All options have their good points. Guess time will tell!


----------



## yourstruly10

Mommy's Angel said:


> Congrats on all the team :pink: :thumbup: I'm sure we'll have some more boys coming soon right?! :winkwink:
> 
> Yourstruly, OUCH! They won't do the surgery until after the baby though right?!

Thanks.

From what I have been reading(I know I shouldn't goggle) if they only have to do it laprascopically they may do it while I'm pregnant just because they can cause lots of pain. So far i have none. I wouldn't even know it's there if the tech hadn't said anything.


----------



## Chaos

yourstruly10 said:


> Thanks ladies. So excited. Slightly scared of having two girls so close in age but it should be lots of fun.
> 
> Forgot to also mention that the tech said it looks like I may have a hernia near my belly button and that if it is that I may have to have surgery to remove it.

I had one in my belly button when I was pregnant with my DD. I had a deep innie and she just popped it inside out. If you pushed on the squishy bit .. about the size of a large marble, you could push it all back in the hole .. it was gross!! lol. Luckily it all went back in a few weeks after she was born and I had no more problems. Belly button hasn't gone yet this time so we'll see.


----------



## shelleney

Congrats to all the ladies on Team Pink - Mommy's Angel, Yourstruly, and Lalos! :yipee:

Good luck to everyone else for their upcoming scans!
xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congrats on the team :pink: - we have yet another team :pink: - I had this confirmed in my private scan on Saturday - the sonographer said no doubt on this one so I have been announcing too.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

congrats on team pink ...lots of little girlies running about.


----------



## DMG83

congrats on :pink: kittykatbabe!


----------



## LittleStars

:thumbup:Congrats Kitty! 

I'm sooooo hoping to find out the gender this week. I'm just dying to start some shopping darn it!! lol


----------



## Mommy's Angel

congrats on another little girl! YAY.


----------



## caleblake

wow genders are flowing in now congrats on team :pink: MA, yours truely, lalos and kittykat. I will update now. 

Hope your all well, had loads on this week so been awol again the full story is in my journal but had Calebs 1st birthday, my 20 week scan and our niece staying as she's just found out shes pregnant at 14.............so sad. We have booked a holiday and are off to benidorm for 4 days on the 27th and taking her along. 

Think we must be due some boys this week :rofl: xxx


----------



## caleblake

Thats me halfway there now :yipee: 20 weeks today and I felt my first proper kicks yesterday which was 3 weeks earlier than with Caleb xxx


----------



## YoungMummy18

Gash - On the front page...mine says confirmed gender...but I dont have my scan until next week??? I dont know what I am having!! xx


----------



## caleblake

ooops sorry just did that think I got you mixed with someone else xxx


----------



## YoungMummy18

I was just thinking...does the BnB girls know something I don't????


xx


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: we will see come your scan xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Gash - I saw that you are staying at the Bali Hotel in Benidorm, me and my OH went for a short break there last August and I had a nosey at the hotel as I thought it looked amazing and it was - so I am sure you will have a great time. We go to Puerto Del Carmen in lanzarote on Thursday for 5 nights, we always have short breaks cos I have a cat who I don't like leaving for too long (he does have visitors coming to him why we are away but he is too nervous for the cattery).

Anyway happy hols to you and congrats on the kicks, I can't wait to start feeling my little girls kicks xxx


----------



## Adele2011

Hey just had my 20week scan today was amazing how much clearer than 12weeks lovely to see HIM moving around and :thumbup: so i'm team :blue:


----------



## BrEeZeY

my bump is blue :)!!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congrats on the team blues :blue: :) :) :)


----------



## shelleney

Congrats Kitty for :pink:
Congrats Adele and Breezey for :blue:
xx


----------



## mommyof3girls

Congrats girls!


----------



## LittleStars

Congratulations Breezey and Adele on Team Blue!

One more sleep for me!


----------



## enniejennie

Congrats on the :blue: Adele & Breezy!!!


----------



## katerdid

Congrats on team blue ladies!!!


----------



## yourstruly10

Yay congrats on team blue ladies.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG for the boys! :happydance:


Hey all. Scan showed I went from 3.2cm's down to 2.0. 2.5 was what she was looking for in order to do the cerclage. I still have funneling and am an 8th of a cm dialated. With that being said, went into the perinatologists office and she said they NOW have confirmation that I DO have IC duh: I've only been telling them that since week 13 when cerclaging was less than 1% risk. Needless to say I'm heading for the hospital tonight and getting an emergency cerclage tomorrow sometime. They are giving me indomethicin to stop contractions. The Dr. IS hopeful that we could possibly carry to term but she won't guarantee it.

I'm out for now.


----------



## yourstruly10

Best of luck mommy's angel. I hope everything goes well and you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Kristin83

Good Luck! :flower:


----------



## katerdid

Fingers crossed for ya M.A.!!


----------



## DMG83

*TEAM PINK!!!!* :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congrats on team pink nai xx


----------



## enniejennie

Good luck mommy's angel, you will be in my thoughts!!

Congrats on the :pink: Nai!!


----------



## katerdid

Aw, congrats on team :pink: Nai!!!


----------



## mommyof3girls

Mommy's angel- you are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope everything goes well. 

Nai- congrats on team pink


----------



## zb5

Congrats on :pink: Kitty and Nai!
Congrats on :blue: Adele and Breezy!
Whew, it is hard to keep track now. :)

Well, I know there were a few ladies on this thread who were moving while pregnant or shortly after. I've gotten a job offer which I'm pretty sure I'm going to take, and right now DH and I are planning to move when I'm 34-35 weeks. I'm scared, but everyone I talk to says that will be better than moving after the baby. And I don't think we will be able to move earlier. We will be moving 3000 miles away! Gulp!


----------



## DMG83

3 THOUSAND!? miles away!? bloomin' hell!!!

good luck :hugs: you'll be fine x


----------



## LaraJJ

Praying for you Mommy's Angel - let us know how it goes Xxx


----------



## Chaos

*Zb5* ~ You moving over to the East Coast?

*Mommy's Angel* ~ Good luck!!


----------



## katerdid

zb5 said:


> We will be moving 3000 miles away! Gulp!

Holey moley! I hope you're flying! When I move it'll be roughly 650 miles and we'll be traveling by U-haul - and let me tell you, even at 18 weeks it's _killer_ on your hips. 

But yay on your job offer! That's fantastic!


----------



## LittleStars

Mommy'sAngel - I hope all has gone well at the hospital! Please KUP! 

Nai - congrats on team pink!

zb5 - yay for a job offer. Whereabouts are you thinking of moving to?

I'm in for my scan/OB appt. today at 2pm EST! Ekk! I really really really hope that they will be able to tell me the genders. Last time I was at my OB he joked about how because they are a private clinic they like to run on time and if the babies aren't being cooperative then they'll give up. Boo! Though I must say I do like that they run on time at the US clinic. He then mentioned that in a few weeks he'd be moving my appointments to the hospital and the US tech there are unionized and have all the time in the world. I don't wanna wait!!!! lol Plus I really don't want appointments at the hospital and have to pay for parking. Double boo. I do wonder though why my doctor wants to move me to his high risk clinic at the hospital versus staying at his clinic that I'm going to now. There are other women there who are ready to burst so it's not like ALL his patients are going there. Hrmm.. wonder if he knows something I don't.


----------



## shelleney

Thinking of you Mommy's Angel. Hope all goes well :hugs:

Congrats on :pink: Nai!

xx


----------



## DMG83

Thanks for all the congrats ladies :cloud9: we're so happy!!

Went down my mum's today and she's finished 3 knitted cardi's - STUNNING and dad has made the 2 sides and the head of the crib so far.. :cloud9: lovely!

When are you ladies starting on your nurseries? x


----------



## katerdid

We'll start when we move, but my mom already found me all the bedding and decorations for cheap cheap cheap at a garage sale. It's green and yellow and has cute little animals. So that's taken care of. We just need a crib and the mattress for it and a wardrobe or dresser. Maybe a changing table if we find an inexpensive one. And that should be it :D


----------



## DMG83

:thumbup: sounds like you're really getting it all sorted!


----------



## caleblake

Hey ladies I know I have loads to update but not been feeling to great and been admitted to hospital so promise to do it asap xxx


----------



## Kristin83

hope everything is ok!


----------



## Chaos

Yikes, are you ok??


----------



## Lys

Hi Ladies!!

Sorry I have been MIA... the good new is that we are moved in!! Still have a lot of unpacking to do but at least all of are things are here!!

Gash, What's up?! Why are you headed to the hospital?

Mommy's Angel, I am thinking about you and praying for you and your little girl!!

Congrats on the team pink and the team blue ladies!! WOOHO!


----------



## zb5

Gash, I hope everything is okay! What's going on?

MA, I hope your cerclage went well today and that baby girl is doing just fine in there.

Yup, the idea is to move from the west coast to the east coast... last time we moved it was 400 miles by U-Haul. I did NOT enjoy it, and I was young and un-pregnant at the time! I think this time we will fly and hire movers. We're now currently visiting the area to see if we like it. I'm doing a sort of interview tomorrow, although I already have the offer so I'm not as nervous as I could be. Still, I want to make a good first impression!


----------



## katerdid

*zb5* good luck on your interview! I'm sure you'll do fantastic!

*gash02* oh no! I hope you're alright and they sort out what sort of infection it might be. Poor girly. :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

MA- hope everything goes well for you x

NAT- hope your ok hunny xxx :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## shelleney

Thinking of you Gash :hugs:
xx


----------



## mommyof3girls

Gash you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LittleStars

Gash hope all is better now that your are under the hospital's care.

Mommy'sAngel - KUP!

zb5 - hope the interview is going well and that you like the area since it would seem you are definitely interested in the offer!

AFM - So my scan went well, the babies are lying on their backs like a hammock ontop of each other. Baby A is sooooo low still and Baby B is up high. One head is on the left of my and the other is on the right and they were actively kicking each other in the head while being scanned. Despite their crazy activity we had a terrible time trying to get Baby A to show us their bits and pieces. At first the tech thought it was a boy but then she was thinking it was the cord. She eventually gave up with Baby A. She scanned Baby B and thinks she could see a labia but it was only 2 lines and I know normally they look for 3.. I think.. I dunno but anyway she thinks it is probably a girl. Either way I'm not going to buy any stuff for another two weeks when I have another scan. It's fine though sicne I should use the next two weeks to get the spare room ready for the twins so that as soon as I find out I can go full steam ahead and start painting and shopping like a mad-woman!

Recap: Baby A = :shrug:?, Baby B = :pink:

And of course for fun I took a picture to see if I've grown any in the past few weeks...
https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/lylotte/SA401563-2-1.gifhttps://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/lylotte/SA401603-1.gif


----------



## yourstruly10

Littlestars Sorry to hear babies didnt cooperate very well for you but glad to hear all is good with them. Must be amazing to have two little babies growing inside you. Your bump has definitely grown. Its so round and nice.

Gash Hope all is ok. Sorry to hear your in hospital. Feel better soon.

AFM- Had an ultrasound this morning to check for a hernia near my belly button and it turns out I do have one but very small and probably wont require surgery unless it bothers me after Allison is born. Hopefully it wont. The tech was great though and even though she wasnt supposed to she took a look at baby for me and have me a picture. It is so cute. baby has her legs up my her tummy and one hand by her head. 
Heres a pic

https://i53.tinypic.com/34yzqdf.jpg

Also here is my 19 week bump compared to my 6+4 bump.

https://i51.tinypic.com/izuzax.jpghttps://i55.tinypic.com/2njkhua.jpg


----------



## enniejennie

Littlestars ~ Sorry Baby A did not cooperate. When do you have another scan so you can hopefully find out the sex of baby A?

So I just booked today a 3d/4d scan for June 11th. I will be 20 weeks at that point. I can not wait to see the baby again. My doctor said he will not do another ultrasound until week 23 or after because of stupid insurance, UGH!! Oh well now I get to have a private scan since DH & I are so impatient to really confirm that the baby is a girl. :blush:


----------



## zb5

Nice bump littlestars! :) Sorry baby A didn't cooperate... hope you get to find out for sure in 2 weeks! The doctor said the same for us as she did for your baby A - she thought she saw a penis but maybe it was cord. :shrug: Hopefully we'll see on Monday!


----------



## mellllly

Has anyone heard from Gash? I havnt been on in a while, not checked her journal yet - really hope she is 
I have my scan on Wednesday and cant wait to see if I am pink or blue, my mum thinks its another girl, I honestly have no idea and neither does Graham
Took bump pic today, i think I look more preggers in my 16 week one haha!!

6 weeks, 12 weeks, 16 weeks, 19 weeks


----------



## DMG83

i think its a girl for you too mellllly!


----------



## mellllly

I honestly do not even have an inkling to what it is
I dont mind either way to be honest


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, It's been a crazy week! I now have a stitch holding Amelia in, and continue on bed rest. I'm taking Indomethocyn until tomorrow to keep from having contractions after surgery and am still taking 17P injections weekly. praying we'll go the extra 20 weeks as I'm now halfway to delivery day. Can't WAIT to pass those milestones!! I'm now dreaming about holding my daughter.


----------



## LittleStars

Glad to head you are doing well Mommy'sAngel!

I got a present from my sister yesterday for the twins. She bought the book Cat in the Hat for my DD to read to the twins and then a Thing1 & Thing2 set with a hat, booties and bodysuit. So funny!

I'm currently suffering from a sudden and nasty cold. I feel like crap and the back on my nasal passage is sooooooo sore and the mucus won't stop. I slept awful last night and have no ambition to do anything today. Unfortunately my sister is in town and I definitely want to hang out with her so I'm going to have to push through. I just wish I could take some meds or something. I've only been taking Extra strength Tylenol to help with my sore throat/nasal passage. meh.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

BIG :hug: littlestars 

Hoping that cold disappears soon! Enjoy the time with your sister. How fun to get those gifts. Very creative in my opinion!


----------



## shelleney

Glad to hear all is well, Mommy's Angel. I hope the stitch does its job for the next 20 weeks.

Sorry to hear you are poorly Littlestars. I hope you make a speedy recovery.

AFM: i bought my first baby things today. Got a travel system, moses basket, changing bag, and breast pump. It seems much more real now I have baby stuff in the house!

Hope you are all well
xx


----------



## LittleStars

Whoa is me, still sick. My nose is a faucet stuck on full stream and my throat is getthing cratching now but back of nasal passage doesn't hurt anymore so that's something. I tried hard to sleep after forcing myself sleepily through the day only to find myself constantly awake and blowing my nose and feeling like poop so I ended up getting up at 4am and have been watching crime tv ever since. Lame! Just seems so unfair to be sick now when the winter is over and it's so nice outside. 

So my daughter said a funny thing last night. I was getting up fromt he couch and felt a pain on my right pelvis area, made a sound and stayed sort of hunched over for a few seconds until it went away. My DD asked me if that was Baby B and I said no it was Baby A. She thought for a second and then said "I like Baby B better then because it doesn't hurt you". Little does she know that she used to be rather violent to the inside of my uterus in her day.


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies :hi:

Hope your all well and thanks for your well wishes. SOrry Ive not been on but feel like Ive been hit by a bus and its taking all my energy to take care of Caleb.

Out of the hospital now was in for 2 days with what they think was an infection, I had really bad headaches, sickness and was leaking fluid :sad2: I called triage and they asked me to go up and get checked out. When we went in she said my urine was full of ketones and protien and listened for a hb, she couldnt find one so had to have an emergency scan, lucky haribo is ok. Had some swabs taken (was like a smear very unplesant) and kept in and put on a drip for fluids due to dehydration from being sick so much. Also had some antibiotics and pesary paracetamol and bloods done. I felt better when they let me home but only for a bit and now feeling exhausted, dizzy and nausea again and Im pretty sure its to do with low bp as my reading was only 98/67 when they let me out. I have the mw on wed for a check up so hoping they can help me as Im soooooooooooooooooooo tired.

Anyway just about to do the updates

MA Hope your well been thinking about you 

Kittykatbabe yeah we go on friday I cant wait, we went to lanzarote in november but stayed in playa banca although went into puerto de carmen twice, hope you have a great time 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## YoungMummy18

I had my gender scan today and I am on team....










:pink::pink::pink:



I am over the moon!!! Will catch up later as am doing a read and run sorry :( xx


----------



## enniejennie

Congrats youngmummy!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

congrats youngmummy :) xx


----------



## zb5

Okay, I'm officially having a :blue:!!!!! Last time the doctor wasn't really sure, but this time the ultrasound tech told us within 5 seconds of plopping down the probe. I could tell from the screen as well and it was pretty convincing. Definitely a boy!

Congrats on :pink: youngmummy!

Gash, I'm glad you're out of the hospital now and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## yourstruly10

Congrats youngmummy on the pink bump

Congrats zb5 on the blue bump

Happy to hear your out of the hospital gash. Try to relax as much as you can( i know how hard that is with a moving and grooving LO lol But still try. Hope your feeling 100% soon.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

congrats zb5 on the definate :blue: bump x


----------



## enniejennie

Congrats on the definite blue zb!!


----------



## DMG83

congrats on the :pink::blue: bumps ladies :thumbup:

gash glad you're out and about. My bp was only 94/54 last reading and it makes me feel constantly nauseous and I get little sparks in front of my eyes if i do anything too strenuous - it's not a nice feeling at all - so imagining that on top of an infection just sounds hellish :hugs: hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Sushai

Sorry for not having updated sooner I had my scan last thursday and have been confirmed as expecting a beautiful BLUE bundle of joy!

As I'm now writing this I'm also asking for your prayers and thoughts. With our scan (it was the anomaly one) we were told yesterday that baby has pyelectasis which is enlarged kidneys due to blocked ureters. DH and I are scared for our baby but trying to remain positive that this will resolve itself (as this is a possibility). 

Sorry to be a bit of a downer


----------



## zb5

Sushai, congrats on the blue bump! One of my friends was told at her 20 week ultrasound that her baby may have kidney problems. Now at 36 weeks the problems have completely resolved. Good luck, I hope the same happens for your baby boy!


----------



## OctBebe

Found out yesterday we are having alittle boy, after 30 years of no baby boys in my family I have broken the girl trend :)

I am due on the 9th October


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Congrats youngmummy, ZB, Octbebe, and Sushai!

Big hugs to you today Sushai :hugs: I too had a rough appointment today with the fetal cardiologist. He "thinks" he saw a hole in Amelia's heart but it could also possibly be the position she was in and a shadow from her rib. He told us this defect is the one to have because it's minor than all the other ones, HOWEVER, he mentioned it can be associated with Downs, though our sonograms haven't picked up any issues with hands, feet or head size. He sent us away for 8 weeks until he can actually see for sure. So now I'm left frustrated and fearful for 8 weeks. We get over one hump and have two others waiting for us. :wacko:

Praying our babies will overcome these "predictions" by the hand of our Great Physician who can provide miracles, peace, strength and Victory in Jesus mighty name I pray...Amen!


----------



## Sushai

Thanks girls.

Mommy's angel, our baby's condition is also associated with downs and that alone is scary. Thankfully everything else with baby is perfect. 8 weeks is such a long wait i cant imagine what you're going through, I'm dying for Monday to get here I couldn't imagine for 8 weeks to go by. God willing our babies are fine and it's just one of those hurdles we go through that tests us.

Octbebe congrats on breaking the 30year girl trend, that's amazing, I can only imagine how loved and spoilt your little one will be.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sushai said:


> Thanks girls.
> 
> Mommy's angel, our baby's condition is also associated with downs and that alone is scary. Thankfully everything else with baby is perfect. 8 weeks is such a long wait i cant imagine what you're going through, I'm dying for Monday to get here I couldn't imagine for 8 weeks to go by. God willing our babies are fine and it's just one of those hurdles we go through that tests us.
> 
> Octbebe congrats on breaking the 30year girl trend, that's amazing, I can only imagine how loved and spoilt your little one will be.

:hugs::kiss::flower:

My poor husband is a cardiac nurse and I'm having him research for me. I'm a bit perterbed at the Dr. for making assumptions so quick. I'm seeing where there are infants without Downs who have this. I keep wondering Why he didn't mention the risk of Downs but also the fact that the baby could be completely fine.:shrug: Either way we're keeping Amelia! She's a gift from God. I'd just rather her not have medical issues to deal with as I'm sure you feel the same with your little one. I'm going to talk with the Peri on friday and see what she thinks based on the sonograms again. I think it may be too late in the game to actually have genetic study done to see if she actually has a form of Downs. Evenso, they aren't always accurate anyways. 

My main focus is to get Amelia to term....we'll deal with the other issues IF she is actually diagnosed with it in July. Right now I'm denying it and putting my strength and faith in God as our Great Physician! :thumbup:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## 20102001

I hope your babies both turn out to be healthy ladies! :flower:

My scan is two weeks todaaay!/tomorrow lol
Not finding out gender though :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Octbebe, sushai congrats on team blue!! Xx


----------



## Chaos

MA ~ How scary for you :( 

On a random note .. I thought all babies had a hole in the heart until they are born and then it automatically closes up with a flap? Or is this something additional to that? I hope everything turns out ok for you all ...


----------



## Chaos

Morning girls.

Well again, its 6am and I've been awake for a couple hours. Anyone getting the freakish mid pregnancy nightmares yet? Last night mine where like the exorcist movie. Urgh.

I have my mid pregnancy measurement scan and such in a couple hours, so am looking forward to that.


----------



## 20102001

Chaos said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> Well again, its 6am and I've been awake for a couple hours. Anyone getting the freakish mid pregnancy nightmares yet? Last night mine where like the exorcist movie. Urgh.
> 
> I have my mid pregnancy measurement scan and such in a couple hours, so am looking forward to that.

Oh no :(

I haven't *touch wood* had a scary dream for ages but after watching The Orphan the other day I have to turn all the hall lights on when I walk to the bedroom :haha:


----------



## LittleStars

Well congratualtions to all the newly revealed pink and blue bumps! I can't say I'm not jealous! I really wanna shop darn it!

No nightmares yet, but mostly no sleeping the past few nights either, lol. I can't wait until this cold passes. I'm mostly just stuffy now and not much of the runny anymore but now everything smells funny so I think my sinuses are a bit messed up.


----------



## Chaos

^^ Gah I think I've woken up with my daughters horrid virus cold thing from last week. My head is pounding, my sinus hurt and my eyes feel like they got sand in. GREAT! Gotta go to to see the pulmonologist for her tomorrow so don't want to be all cruddy!

In other news, got back from the OB and they confirmed what the early gender scan said ... another girl. Oooeeee, scary having two girls hit puberty back to back haha.


----------



## enniejennie

Congrats an another :pink: chaos!!


----------



## yourstruly10

Chaos said:


> ^^ Gah I think I've woken up with my daughters horrid virus cold thing from last week. My head is pounding, my sinus hurt and my eyes feel like they got sand in. GREAT! Gotta go to to see the pulmonologist for her tomorrow so don't want to be all cruddy!
> 
> In other news, got back from the OB and they confirmed what the early gender scan said ... another girl. *Oooeeee, scary having two girls hit puberty back to back haha*.


That is my exact fear lol. Mine are going to be 12.5 months apart....DD 1 was born Sept 22 2010 ans DD 2 is due October 13th 2011
Also Congrats on team pink.


----------



## YoungMummy18

Mine will be literally a year apart if Pip comes out on her due date... Kimi was born the 1st of October and Pip is due the 3rd!!!

xx


----------



## Chaos

lol apparently we like new years eve ;) My DD was due on the 1st Oct (Born 30th Sept) and this DD is due 20th Oct!


----------



## Lys

My younger sister and I are 1.5 yrs apart to the day actually and I'm sure it was tough on our parents (there was also my older brother) but having siblings so close in age means you always have a buddy. My sister and I had ups and downs of course but she has always been my best friend and we are so close and I would attribute a lot of that to how close we are in age!!

As of late I have had terrible dreams... and in addition to that I have not been sleeping well AT ALL! I wake up in the middle of the night usually between 130a - 230a and then toss and turn and am completely unable to fall back asleep and then my alarm goes off around 6a. ITS AWFUL!!

Congrats on the TEAM BLUES AND TEAM PINKS!!

Thinking and praying for you MA!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

16 more weeks of bedrest!! :happydance: :haha: 

I've been trying to keep sane with projects. Reading, blogging, journaling, games, movies. I just finished restuffing and hand sewing two decor pillows that were flat and have two more to go then on to a new project for sanity. :wacko:

Today seems to be a better day emotionally for me. Had a visit from my Doula who introduced me to the backup Doula in case my regular one is out of state when I give birth. Lots of people came to visit today, Two people from church came with meals for the week and someone from church nominated us for housecleaning service once a week. Can you believe it?! :happydance: One would think I'm high and mighty. :haha: I feel as though I'll need a chair to watch and a lemonade with a straw to sip. It's kind of odd having someone clean while I'm actually in the house. Granted I'm on bed rest, but it's just so weird to me. This is MY job. I'm a homemaker after all. :lol:

Today was such a blessing. I'm tired though. My back was killing me from shoulder blade to shoulder blade. Today we determined it's the muscle and though I received my 17P in the bum, the muscles in the mid area are screaming sensitive to it. Doug's been massaging my back all day and it goes, then comes right back. He's such a patient and loving man. :thumbup:

Sorry about the dreams ladies. I'm not having them, yet I'm not really sleeping well at night. I do find though with the stuff going on that I've had anxiety...last night I had to gather myself together and just take time for prayer. It's helped a great deal!

Love to you all. :hug:


----------



## zb5

Good job keeping busy MA! I would think in addition to the injections, being on bedrest might hurt your back and shoulders too cause you don't move around as much. Good hubby for massaging you! :)


----------



## DMG83

i would have to agree, with my once a month slob-out day that I allow myself now i'm pregnant, i barely move from the bed, and the next day i'm in agony :dohh: but it's worth it if that little one stays safe for you x


----------



## missvex

Hello Everyone, I'm new :)
EDD ist October 20th, we're team yellow, no guesses really <3


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Welcome missvex welcome to October x


----------



## LittleStars

Ugh, just when I was starting to feel a bit better.. as in I can breath mostly through both nostrils.. my daughter is now sick with some stomach thing. She barely ate much yesterday but went to school and said nothing. In the afternoon she seemed fine but again ate less than what was offered for lunch. By dinnertime she was saying she was sore and achey and had stabbing in her belly. I got worried but then she had a session of diarrhea and acted so much better afterwards so we though perhaps that was all it was and off to bed she went. But this morning she is complaining of the same thing and is currently lying on the couch staring at nothing. Mind you she did eat a breakfast bar and drank some water which surprised me. I really hope I don't get what she's got because as much as I can breath now I think my throat is starting to go. Doh!

On the bright side... lol.. nope I got nothing! :)


----------



## sam#3

I am being uber lazy today...... i have barely left my bed alll day!!!


----------



## holl1109

Hi hope u are all well. Just updating for the front page, had are gender scan today and I was right team blue. Can't believe it. X


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congrats on the new team :blue:'s - just back off my holiday in Lanzarote - happy to be home for my kitty kat but sure wish I was still there for a few more days! xxx

Hope you are all good x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Holl1109 congrats on team blue!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Good job keeping busy MA! I would think in addition to the injections, being on bedrest might hurt your back and shoulders too cause you don't move around as much. Good hubby for massaging you! :)

Yeah, the hard part is my hips and shoulder blades are sore from moving one side to the other.:wacko: I sit up once in awhile, but it's more like adding pillows and lying back so there's no pressure on the cervix.

Doug has the weekend off and I was DYING to go somewhere, even thought about asking the Dr. if I can go for a ride with him this weekend. I've decided not to push it though. We'll see how the stitch is and how much more funneling took place on sonogram Friday. I'm thinking the ride is out. It's okay though.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome MissVex :hi: Congrats on the little one. :hugs:


----------



## 20102001

missvex said:


> Hello Everyone, I'm new :)
> EDD ist October 20th, we're team yellow, no guesses really <3

Snap! :winkwink:


:kiss:


----------



## Adele2011

I love feeling my :baby: fluttering and moving but when can others feel him? cant wait until my boyfriend can feel him aswell


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Adele2011 said:


> I love feeling my :baby: fluttering and moving but when can others feel him? cant wait until my boyfriend can feel him aswell

I can't wait until my OH can feel her moving too, I think its in the next few weeks but not sure when...i get the feeling of somersaults every so often which I am sure must be her as well lol. x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

My OH Can feel the baby move now :wacko: ....i must have a strong little kicker in there lol, i can also see my tummy jumpin from the outside too we were sat watching it lastnight , its crazy xx

I think it differs for everyone x


----------



## mellllly

Team Blue for me!

Yay! Scan was perfect, littler flasher - no denying its a boy haha!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congrats Melllly on your blue bump :blue:


----------



## mellllly

Thanks - we are over the moon!


----------



## LittleStars

Adele2011 said:


> I love feeling my :baby: fluttering and moving but when can others feel him? cant wait until my boyfriend can feel him aswell

Kinda depends a little on your body. Like if you have none, a little, some or a lot of pudge on your belly it'll depend on how easily/soon others will be able to feel your babyon the outside. Also position of placenta makes a difference. Usually at first you can show them things like when the baby turns over and there is a bum pushing. They might see it move or be at least able to feel the extra hard lump. Soon enough though your little alien will not be able to hide in there as there becomes less and less space for them to move. See if you can figure out what they react to or when they are the most active so you can better predict your OH might have a chance of seeing/feeling something without too too much wait. 

Mellllly - congrats on team blue!!!

AFM -My throat is a mess, I feel it going deeper into my lungs. Haven't felt this in years and years, not since I was a smoker back in the day and every cold resulted in bronchitis. I have a cough that once it get started hurts like heck and won't stop. Luckily it takes a bit to get provoked since I don't seem to have a lot of flegm to cough up. Eww! lol Nose is a lot better, I seem to usually have one nostril available for use. Yay! Just wish I could take drugs for all of this. meh.

Meanwhile DD is staying home from school for a second day. She seems to have a stomach virus. Sucks though since I thought she was much better yesterday for the second half of the day. I thought maybe she was faking this morning but after acting lethargic, spilling her cup all over the couch and carpet and then attempting to eat toast only to barf on her plate. Eww Eww! I think I have to believe her ;) I've got my fingers crossed she'll be better for tomorrow, she really wants to hand out her birthday invitations.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

mine loves bounty ice creams :) was going mad lastnite after i ate one haha!


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:

Congrats on the :blue: and :pink: bumps.

Sorry to hear you have been so unwell Gash. Hope you feel better soon.
You too Littlestars.

Praying for both of your babies, Mommy's Angel and Sushai

xx


----------



## zb5

My DH felt his first kick shortly after I started feeling them at 16 weeks! But he only felt his second kick this weekend at 20 weeks. I think a lot of it is luck - his hand has to be in the exact right place and make sure his hand is making good contact with your belly. This weekend I had him put his hand down when baby was being super active, I felt a huge kick, and he felt nothing! So I got frustrated and just took his hand and plopped it down exactly where I thought it should be and held it there with a little bit of pressure - he felt the next kick for sure! :)

Littlestars, wow that sucks about your cold and your daughter's stomach virus! Feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I had a visitor, I had a visitor!! :happydance: :lol: Third time this week someone from church brought us a meal. WHAT a blessing! The best part was she came upstairs to visit for a few minutes. LOVED seeing a human face. :haha:

Amelia is kicking ALOT the past few days. She seems to kick or punch me in the bladder and I'm finding I have to pee. 

Sorry littlestars bout the cold you have that's spreading. :wacko: Nothing like having a cold while your pregnant and can't have much to get rid of it. Get well soon!

YAY on Team blue and all the team pinks! LOVE hearing the sexes as they come in. Will be SO much fun when the slew of us start going into labor. Okay, maybe not so much fun, but it will be neat to see who goes first, together, etc.

I can feel Amelia but my husband can't yet. I'm plus size, so that's making the difference. I'm betting about wk 26 or 28 he'll be able to feel her actual kicks. 

Love to you all!! :hug:

P.S., I have decided if I MUST be on bedrest that Doug has to get to work and make money because it's summertime and I need a Yacht so I can enjoy the sunny weather while bedresting on the Yacht itself. :haha:


----------



## Adele2011

Thanks for info on when other people can feel my little one moving. I definately do have a little podge hehe so might have to wait a little longer. Has anyone thought about when they are going leave work?


----------



## DMG83

I've got about 16.5 days annual leave left for this year so I was thinking of leaving at the start of october.. then use up my leave and start on maternity the week before LO is due.. but not 100% sure yet. Anyone else!?

Also, anyone want to leave already and live in a baby dream world of buying clothes and getting the room and house ready!? :haha: can't just be me... x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Nai1983 said:


> I've got about 16.5 days annual leave left for this year so I was thinking of leaving at the start of october.. then use up my leave and start on maternity the week before LO is due.. but not 100% sure yet. Anyone else!?
> 
> Also, anyone want to leave already and live in a baby dream world of buying clothes and getting the room and house ready!? :haha: can't just be me... x

I am so with you in this dream lol :happydance::haha:

I only have 5 days left as we already have some days and hols booked (taken) so I will be hoping to start leave beginning with annual leave on the 10th October - then maternity wk comm 17th Oct.

Can't wait submit it in and get it authorised! lol


----------



## LittleStars

Nai1983 said:


> Also, anyone want to leave already and live in a baby dream world of buying clothes and getting the room and house ready!? :haha: can't just be me... x

I'm living this dream.. lol except for the shopping. That comes as soon as I finally find out the genders. lol Gotta love being a SAHM. My house is covered in boxes of all the stuff I saved from DD and we've been going through it together. DD loves all the stuff and told me I did a good job picking cute stuff. haha. She can't wait to buy stuff for the twins. I think I'm going to have to keep her on a leash! 

How many of you are planning on being SAHM after giving birth? 

My cold is slowly getting better, still stuffy and coughing but used to it and moving on. DD woke up today all chipper and full of sunshine and wanted to go to school. Haven't had a call and it's almost time to pick her up so I guess she's all better. :) DH never caught either of our sicknesses amazingly. 

Mommy'sAngel - I'm not sure I could stand being on my dad's yatch this year despite my DH wanting to take the family out for the weekends this summer. The motion of it rocking doesn't seem to appealing.


----------



## zb5

No SAHM here, but DH might end up being a SAHD! He is doing freelance work from home right now, so he would have to cut down his hours, but hopefully can still keep up a little bit of work from home. And we will do daycare part time if we have to.


----------



## yourstruly10

I will definitely be a SAHM. If I had to work I would but thankfully for now i wont have too. I havent worked in over a year already so i guess im already a SAHM. 

We move house in 3 weeks!! Yay. Then I get to start buying stuff! Still have no idea for room themes... hmmm

Oh and baby Ali kept me up most of the night dancing on my bladder.... Fun fun.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Yourstruly10 - October 13th is my birthday - fab day!!! haha


----------



## Adele2011

I'd love to stay at home after but don't think i'd be able to afford it hopefully win sum money on lottery then i'll be sorted. I've got 25 days holiday left at mo so i'm liking the plan of using them up then take maternity on my due date. It's a struggle not to take them but be worth it at the end.


----------



## shelleney

Nai1983 said:


> Also, anyone want to leave already and live in a baby dream world of buying clothes and getting the room and house ready!? :haha: can't just be me... x

Nope, not just you Nai....I feel the same!
Although I only have 6 working weeks left! woohoo! :happydance:
And I would love to be a SAHM, but I will be going back to work when the baby is just 4 months old :cry: Only going back part-time though....

xx


----------



## emmam1980

HI

Just thought i would let you know my guess was correct and we are having a little boy :thumbup: due date is still the same x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

congrats on team blue :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG Emmam! :hugs:

I actually came home "early" when my husband was in school because his ours at the hospital were CRAZY! :wacko: Turns out it was the best thing we ever did. :thumbup: I learned to coupon, budget, etc. Now that we have more than we did when he was at college we are able to do a bit more, but we still save with 401k and other savings and retirement plans for the future. I'm staying home to be a mommy now which has been 10 years of my dreaming!

FINALLY had a good appointment today. The Peri did the ultrasound herself and my length hasn't gone down nor has anymore funneling since the day of my surgery. Cervix is also closed completely. By the grace of God bed Rest is working.

She also was frustrated with the cardiologists paperwork he sent and when I told her I was miffed at how he handled the situation not knowing for sure he actually saw a hold in her heart. She said Downs is only 30% seen in cases of VSD heart conditions and is more prevalent in other heart conditions. 

I was given the option to have the blood tests done for Downs but when I asked if it detected the actual Trisomy, I was told they only give you a % of odds and not whether for sure or not the baby would actually have it. I opted out of it again because it's not something that is accurate and honestly I'm not really going to worry myself over a rediculous appointment based on inaccurate findings until they actually say they found something.

Amelia kicked the nurse today because she was pressing down too hard to find her heartbeat. Love this little girls spunk already!! :happydance:


----------



## Chaos

*LittleStars*: I became a SAHM after my DD was born. Sometimes I yern for an afternoon at work with adult conversations and not singing a long to word girl on TV haha.

*Emman* ~ Congrats!!

*Mummy2tyler* ~ My DD loves your avatar lol, she keeps pointing asking "who's that?"

*Mommy's Angel* ~ I coupon too! In fact my friend who taught me was recently on "extreme couponers" on TLC lol. Glad the scan went well.

So we've come to a name for little miss ... it's going to be "Isabel Grace" (My other DDs name is Autumn Marie, so they also go nice together) Isabel means God Gift ... fitting since we've had such a horrible 12 months of loss and heart ache to get to this point.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

hahahah thats so cute :) ...bless her how old is she xx


----------



## Chaos

She's just turning 20 months on Monday. (Sometimes going on 18 years lol) She's a funny little goose ;)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

she sounds so sweet!! and i 100% understand the going on 18 bit!!!


----------



## Lys

I WOULD LOVE to be a SATM... we haven't yet figured out how we are going to work daycare when I go back to work though our goal is day care part time and us adjusting out schedules a bit to be with the lil one more....

I'm due Oct 2 my goal is to be off work the last 3 weeks of Sept and use some vacation time and then start my maternity leave in the beginning of Oct and go back to work in the beginning of Jan!!

We have talked about down the road.. having a second little one and then I would be a stay at home Mom!! :happydance:

Lets see some bump pics ladies!!


----------



## shelleney

Lovely names for both of your DDs Chaos :flower:
xx


----------



## enniejennie

I second that, beautiful names Chaos!

I so wish I could do extreme couponing like the people on Extreme Couponing!! Unfortunately the grocery stores by us do not double coupons. :(


----------



## Chaos

I don't really coupon for food, as most of the stuff you can get with doubles and tripples I'd not buy anyway you know? I do my food shopping at Aldis and then coupon for cleaning/personal products. Save a load that way. Sucks they don't double by you :(


----------



## yourstruly10

Hey ladies. Just a quick update on me.

After walking the mall for 30 minutes yesterday I got really really bad stabbing pain all under my bump every time I stood up. When sat down it was fine so I decided to wait it out a bit. So bed time came and having a yeast infection I went to use my monistat tab but couldn't get it father thrm 2-3 inches in as it was blocked by my cervix being really low. Called our health line and they told me to go straight to labor and delivery with the cramp and low cervix.

Got there and was seen immediately. Baby is perfect. They monitored the heart beat and for contractions. Didn't think i was having any and I wasn't. Theycdid urine sample and the doctor checked my cervix. He said my cervix is closed, long and posteriror. The fact that it's a little low is fine. He said even in pregnancy your cervix will be at different hights at different times of the day.

I do however have a reallly bad bladder infection. I have been told I need to take it really easy for the next two weeks and im on a week on antibiotics. 

The part that pisses me off is that a week and a half ago I had the cramping and went to a walk in doctor and they refused to even do a urine so I have probably had this infection for a while now and it is probably so bad because it wasn't treated when it started. 

Im ok though. Still crampy when I'm walking but im trying not too as much as is possible. Thankfully it's the weekend and hubby can help with our 8 month old. 

Everyone is doing well.


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear about your infection, yourstruly.
Hope it clears up very soon
xx


----------



## girlygirl:)

Hi Girls :hi: 

Alright if I join you?

I'm due my first on the 23rd of October, and I will find out whether pink or blue on the 7th of June :) xxx


----------



## 20102001

girlygirl:) said:


> Hi Girls :hi:
> 
> Alright if I join you?
> 
> I'm due my first on the 23rd of October, and I will find out whether pink or blue on the 7th of June :) xxx

I'm 7th June too, we're not finding out though :D


----------



## girlygirl:)

20102001 said:


> girlygirl:) said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls :hi:
> 
> Alright if I join you?
> 
> I'm due my first on the 23rd of October, and I will find out whether pink or blue on the 7th of June :) xxx
> 
> I'm 7th June too, we're not finding out though :DClick to expand...

I'm too impatient not too :haha:
We probably wont find out with the next baby :)
What time is your scan? 

xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

girlygirl:) said:


> Hi Girls :hi:
> 
> Alright if I join you?
> 
> I'm due my first on the 23rd of October, and I will find out whether pink or blue on the 7th of June :) xxx

hi welcome :) xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

yourstruly10 said:


> Hey ladies. Just a quick update on me.
> 
> After walking the mall for 30 minutes yesterday I got really really bad stabbing pain all under my bump every time I stood up. When sat down it was fine so I decided to wait it out a bit. So bed time came and having a yeast infection I went to use my monistat tab but couldn't get it father thrm 2-3 inches in as it was blocked by my cervix being really low. Called our health line and they told me to go straight to labor and delivery with the cramp and low cervix.
> 
> Got there and was seen immediately. Baby is perfect. They monitored the heart beat and for contractions. Didn't think i was having any and I wasn't. Theycdid urine sample and the doctor checked my cervix. He said my cervix is closed, long and posteriror. The fact that it's a little low is fine. He said even in pregnancy your cervix will be at different hights at different times of the day.
> 
> I do however have a reallly bad bladder infection. I have been told I need to take it really easy for the next two weeks and im on a week on antibiotics.
> 
> The part that pisses me off is that a week and a half ago I had the cramping and went to a walk in doctor and they refused to even do a urine so I have probably had this infection for a while now and it is probably so bad because it wasn't treated when it started.
> 
> Im ok though. Still crampy when I'm walking but im trying not too as much as is possible. Thankfully it's the weekend and hubby can help with our 8 month old.
> 
> Everyone is doing well.

Did they measure your cervical length? If so, what's the measurements? Between 3-5cm's or 30-50mm's is what a normal cervical length should be. Anything less than 3 is something to watch. If they didn't do a measurement by internal scan I would ask your OB for a scan just to check for Incompetent Cervical issues just to be sure they catch it early "if" there even is an issue.

Also, be sure you get that infection taken care of. Yeast and BV are nothing to mess with during pregnancy. Especially at just 20wks.:winkwink:


----------



## yourstruly10

Mommy's Angel said:


> yourstruly10 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Just a quick update on me.
> 
> After walking the mall for 30 minutes yesterday I got really really bad stabbing pain all under my bump every time I stood up. When sat down it was fine so I decided to wait it out a bit. So bed time came and having a yeast infection I went to use my monistat tab but couldn't get it father thrm 2-3 inches in as it was blocked by my cervix being really low. Called our health line and they told me to go straight to labor and delivery with the cramp and low cervix.
> 
> Got there and was seen immediately. Baby is perfect. They monitored the heart beat and for contractions. Didn't think i was having any and I wasn't. Theycdid urine sample and the doctor checked my cervix. He said my cervix is closed, long and posteriror. The fact that it's a little low is fine. He said even in pregnancy your cervix will be at different hights at different times of the day.
> 
> I do however have a reallly bad bladder infection. I have been told I need to take it really easy for the next two weeks and im on a week on antibiotics.
> 
> The part that pisses me off is that a week and a half ago I had the cramping and went to a walk in doctor and they refused to even do a urine so I have probably had this infection for a while now and it is probably so bad because it wasn't treated when it started.
> 
> Im ok though. Still crampy when I'm walking but im trying not too as much as is possible. Thankfully it's the weekend and hubby can help with our 8 month old.
> 
> Everyone is doing well.
> 
> Did they measure your cervical length? If so, what's the measurements? Between 3-5cm's or 30-50mm's is what a normal cervical length should be. Anything less than 3 is something to watch. If they didn't do a measurement by internal scan I would ask your OB for a scan just to check for Incompetent Cervical issues just to be sure they catch it early "if" there even is an issue.
> 
> Also, be sure you get that infection taken care of. Yeast and BV are nothing to mess with during pregnancy. Especially at just 20wks.:winkwink:Click to expand...


He didnt measure it. He just used a speculum and looked/felt it. He did say it was nice and long and there were no problems there so im thinking all is good there. They sent away a swab for BV and yeast and are just treating the bladder infection until they get those results back. But thank you. I dont see my OB until the 9th of june but I will be talking to her about it then.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

yourstruly10 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yourstruly10 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Just a quick update on me.
> 
> After walking the mall for 30 minutes yesterday I got really really bad stabbing pain all under my bump every time I stood up. When sat down it was fine so I decided to wait it out a bit. So bed time came and having a yeast infection I went to use my monistat tab but couldn't get it father thrm 2-3 inches in as it was blocked by my cervix being really low. Called our health line and they told me to go straight to labor and delivery with the cramp and low cervix.
> 
> Got there and was seen immediately. Baby is perfect. They monitored the heart beat and for contractions. Didn't think i was having any and I wasn't. Theycdid urine sample and the doctor checked my cervix. He said my cervix is closed, long and posteriror. The fact that it's a little low is fine. He said even in pregnancy your cervix will be at different hights at different times of the day.
> 
> I do however have a reallly bad bladder infection. I have been told I need to take it really easy for the next two weeks and im on a week on antibiotics.
> 
> The part that pisses me off is that a week and a half ago I had the cramping and went to a walk in doctor and they refused to even do a urine so I have probably had this infection for a while now and it is probably so bad because it wasn't treated when it started.
> 
> Im ok though. Still crampy when I'm walking but im trying not too as much as is possible. Thankfully it's the weekend and hubby can help with our 8 month old.
> 
> Everyone is doing well.
> 
> Did they measure your cervical length? If so, what's the measurements? Between 3-5cm's or 30-50mm's is what a normal cervical length should be. Anything less than 3 is something to watch. If they didn't do a measurement by internal scan I would ask your OB for a scan just to check for Incompetent Cervical issues just to be sure they catch it early "if" there even is an issue.
> 
> Also, be sure you get that infection taken care of. Yeast and BV are nothing to mess with during pregnancy. Especially at just 20wks.:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didnt measure it. He just used a speculum and looked/felt it. He did say it was nice and long and there were no problems there so im thinking all is good there. They sent away a swab for BV and yeast and are just treating the bladder infection until they get those results back. But thank you. I dont see my OB until the 9th of june but I will be talking to her about it then.Click to expand...

Good, I'm glad they checked for all of that and also gave you something for the UTI. All that can cause PTL and I've unfortunately had experience with that issue as also with IC issues, though for different reasons. Getting rid of those issues will save a whole lot of headaches for you. Yes, have your OB check the actual length of the cervix. It's awful hard to tell the actual length if your looking straight at it. The internal scans actually measure for that stuff and it's better to find out early. He is right, the length can fluctuate, it's just you NEVER want it less than 3cm's (30mm) Ideal length is around 3-5 which MOST women tend to have.


----------



## shelleney

Welcome girly :hi:
xx


----------



## DMG83

:hi: welcome girly! 

has anyone been having an odd kind of pain - it's not an ache, kind of feels like if you poked a bruise - a bit tender, pulsing in their lower abdomen? and knows what it is? i've been getting it on and off for a week now, it can get quite uncomfortable but then it does just disappear :shrug:

been using my doppler to check baby is fine :thumbup: i don't feel like anything is "wrong" it's just odd and new and uncomfortable so would love to know if anyone knows what it is x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Not had the bruise type feeling but ive been gettin strange cramps after alot of walking, when i was doing my food shopping the otherday i felt the usual pelvis ache i get with SPD, but along with it i had these horrible period type pains..... baby is moving around fine so am not worried ...just strange 

Theres allsorts of aches & pains that go with pregnancy!! grrr :grr:


----------



## bluehorse

Please can I join? I'm due 7th October and having a boy.


----------



## DMG83

:hi: bluehorse


----------



## x-TyMa-x

welcome bluehorse :hi: and congrats on your :blue: bump


----------



## LittleStars

Welcome Bluehorse!

Chaos - I know what you mean about feeling isolated from adults all day. It's so nice once the baby actually talks because then you can have full on conversations and you don't feel like a total nutter. Mind you sometimes the topics of my conversations with DD were probably a bit odd. Politics for toddlers! lol No wonder she is so mature with her speaking and hand gestures. When my DH would come home I would jump on him and talk and talk while he just wanted to relax. Poor guy. It's a lot better since DD started going to school and I regularly see other moms and DD has a lot of interesting stuff to talk to me about while she was at school. I've noticed I don't call my mom obsessively everyday anymore.

I wish we could extreme coupon, looks like fun! But we just don't have access to coupons like the USA seems to, plus we don't have those discount grocery cards that magically saves money, plus we definitely don't have double and triple coupon days. Fact is food is a more expensive here and that's just how it is. We don't have the subsidized food industries the way they do. When we really want to save money I just shop the sales the best I can for raw ingredients and cook a lot from scratch and vacuum seal batches of food and such. 

Nai - No such bruise pain myself but have been getting a slightly more sharp pain behind left hip bone on/off for a few weeks. And every once and a once I'll stretch in bed and I get a real sharp pain there. I worry that Baby A is stuck down there since it is STILL on my bladder. But at last US everything was fine despite their odd positioning. I really do wish they would move into more of a traditional position though I do kinda like that one is above my belly bend line and the other is above so it's still easy to sit comfortably for the mostpart. Do you think that the baby is causing your pain/bruise? Maybe they kicked/punched repeatedly there and you genuinely have a bruise internally.

I got a steam cleaner yesterday and tried it out. It's funny how I get overjoyed with new cleaning apparatus.. I love it! I can blast out dirt from nooks and crannies along 
with steaming clothing, washing windows, removing grease and sterilizing toys without chemicals! My DH thinks I'm nuts. :)

Okay I'm seriously rambling and typing too much. Lys, bump picture to come on Thursday!


----------



## DMG83

i did wonder if perhaps it's from being kicked in the same place all the time but thought that sounded odd lol her hb is always above my left hip and the bruised feeling comes just slightly more middle than that so i thought that'd be right where her little legs could pound me, but who knows. I'm not worried at all because it's not a "pain" feeling, just tenderness and i've had so many aches with the stretching that i just think it's normal for me. 

I am loving doing a minishop every weekend for something for baby, this week we bought 2 pairs of gorgeous trousers (3-6mth) and a newb babygro + sleepsuit (0-3mth) - it keeps me going with something to look forward to each weekend :haha:


----------



## Kristin83

Nai1983 said:


> :hi: welcome girly!
> 
> has anyone been having an odd kind of pain - it's not an ache, kind of feels like if you poked a bruise - a bit tender, pulsing in their lower abdomen? and knows what it is? i've been getting it on and off for a week now, it can get quite uncomfortable but then it does just disappear :shrug:
> 
> been using my doppler to check baby is fine :thumbup: i don't feel like anything is "wrong" it's just odd and new and uncomfortable so would love to know if anyone knows what it is x


I've had that for the last few days on my lower right side. Its tender when I touch it and hurts when I walk or turn over in bed...its better today but still kinda there. I dont know what it is either but was worried it was my appendix. I guess if its going away though it probably isnt....:shrug:


----------



## shelleney

Welcome bluehorse, and congrats on Team :blue:
xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Ladies, i am 19 weeks tomorrow and due on the 24th of october, i have not properly joined any thread in second tri at all, there seems to be sooo many, but obviously the october thread is where i want to head to seeming as we are all giving birth in october. can i join ? xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh and we are having our anomaly scan on the 7th of june and are dying to find out the gender. x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

welcome to october babyhopes :) ..what are you hoping for at the gender scan :pink: or :blue:


----------



## girlygirl:)

babyhopes2323 said:


> oh and we are having our anomaly scan on the 7th of june and are dying to find out the gender. x

Me too! :) Cant wait xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi all, not much going on here and not much to really say. It's hot, humid and I didn't get much sleep last night so I'm a bit of a bore. Thought I'd come in to say hello! :flower:

Welcome to the Newbies :hi:


----------



## chichestermum

oooo i didnt know about this thread!! who was keeping it so secret!! 
Hello october bumps!!
Im due 16th october! cant wait!!
have our gender scan a week on tuesday (7th) and im hoping the lil monkey has its legs sprawled open to get a good clear view!!
im hoping for a girl because i wouldnt know were to start with nappy changing if it were a lil boy! what the hell do you do with the winky!! haha! obviously il be over the moon either way because we were trying to make DD into a big sister for a long time! 
Iv found this pregnancy very tough, im extremly tired and everything seems so much harder with a child to be taken care of the same time! plus 2nd time around and the midwives dont seem to give a poop over anything :( 
i have a prosterior placenter and its hiding so many of the babys movements! its not fair!! tho aslong as i have a nice ice cold glass of OJ before bed then i at least get some reassuring boots before sleepytime :)

ooph sorry i can go on and on and on!! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

welcome chichestermum :hi:


----------



## chichestermum

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> welcome chichestermum :hi:

Thanks!!! Tyler looks very cheeky and cute in your pic!! Its like a mummy i promise i havnt done anything kind of pose! how sweet! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

hahaha oh he knows how to pull that face very well!! lol butter wouldnt melt :haha:


----------



## horsey_hen

Hey Ladies, so exciting everyone is either having scans very soon or had one. We're having ours on Tuesday, can't wait. x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

horsey_hen said:


> Hey Ladies, so exciting everyone is either having scans very soon or had one. We're having ours on Tuesday, can't wait. x

mines tuesday too hun, hope everything goes well for them :)


----------



## enniejennie

My 3d/4d scan is next Saturday, I am counting down the days!!! 13 days to go!

So I am so excited my Husband's Grandmother bought us our crib as her gift for the baby! I have already had my DH assemble the crib and put it into the baby's room. I still need a mattress and bedding and the matching dresser/changing table. It makes it more real to see the crib in the baby's room! I am so grateful so now we can put that money towards something else for the baby... YEAH!! :happydance:


----------



## katerdid

Mine's in 9 days and 15 hours lol. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi mummy to tyler, im hoping for a :blue: bump as ive always wanted a boy, but at my 13 week scan she said it looks like a girl but she couldnt confirm it then. i guess know i will be happy as long as its healthy, but hey, i have a secret wish for a boy !

mines a bi racial bump. dh is english and im indian x so looking forward to see what bub will look like !

girlygirl, yay for same dates!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Babyhopes, well i hope u get your boy, but either way am sure baby will be perfect x

Ooo i can't wait to find out what I'm having tomorrow xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

oooh wow yours is tomorrow ! bet youre really excited ! what are you secretly wishing for? a :blue: or :pink: bump? cant wait to see your update tomorrow !

and btw, tyler is sooo cute!and i love the name


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Erm honestly- i wouldn't mind either, i would like a girl so i have one of each abd buy pink lol but another little boy would be fab too so Tyler has a little pal , plus they can share a room xx

Awww ty hun xx


----------



## shelleney

Welcome Babyhopes and Chichestermum :hi:

Wow,all these gender scans coming up! How exciting!
I still havent decided whether to find out, or stay team yellow? :shrug:

xx


----------



## LittleStars

A big bonjour to the new ladies!!

Today is such a nice nice nice day, in the fact the whole week looks like summer. Unfortnuately that means sitting at the park after DD gets out of school. Today will be fine but tomorrow with the humidex we're looking at 37 degrees celcius and I'm not sure I'll be able to stand it! How am I going to survive the summer so pregnant? Last time around I was sooooooo happy to deliver in early June and couldn't imagine being pregnant for the whole summer. I'd set up the pool for DD but with the water-ban we're under I'm not allowed. Looks like we'll be driving to my mom's house and using her hose. Oh well, cheaper water bill for me! lol

I'm looking forward to my OB/scan appointments on Thursday myself. Definitely hoping to get a definite confirmation on gender for at LEAST one baby. Both would be great! But I know I'll be getting scans every other week so I guess eventually we'll know. I'm hoping the babies have moved out of their transverse positions and are going to more traditional postions. 

My goal for the week is to get the spare room cleaned out so I am ready to start decorating as soon as we know the genders. 

I also need to finish getting DD's stuff for her birthday. This is our last birthday we will be spoiling her rotten so I'm having fun getting her presents. Just can't decide on how I'll be decorating the cake. I kinda outdid myself with the underwater mermaid scene last year. Any ideas? DD is super girly.


----------



## LittleStars

shelleney said:


> Welcome Babyhopes and Chichestermum :hi:
> 
> Wow,all these gender scans coming up! How exciting!
> I still havent decided whether to find out, or stay team yellow? :shrug:
> 
> xx

Kinda depends on whether or not neutral decor and early infant clothing bothers you or not really. You could find out though and then keep it a secret to everyone else in the family. That would kinda fun too! DH didn't go for that when I suggested that after he insisted we find out. Boo!


----------



## Chaos

LittleStars said:


> A big bonjour to the new ladies!!
> 
> Today is such a nice nice nice day, in the fact the whole week looks like summer. Unfortnuately that means sitting at the park after DD gets out of school. Today will be fine but tomorrow with the humidex we're looking at 37 degrees celcius and I'm not sure I'll be able to stand it! How am I going to survive the summer so pregnant? Last time around I was sooooooo happy to deliver in early June and couldn't imagine being pregnant for the whole summer. I'd set up the pool for DD but with the water-ban we're under I'm not allowed. Looks like we'll be driving to my mom's house and using her hose. Oh well, cheaper water bill for me! lol

I was pregnant from Jan thru to October with my DD also, that summer it was up to 108f with 100% humidity. I pretty much spent my summer submerged in the neighbourhood pool lol

We actually just got back from the pool this morning, its 12n and already in the 80s. ick. In the week I just fill my DDs paddling pool with a couple inches of water and let her splash around in that out the back while I chill in the shade under the gazebo ;)


----------



## chichestermum

LittleStars said:


> Just can't decide on how I'll be decorating the cake. I kinda outdid myself with the underwater mermaid scene last year. Any ideas? DD is super girly.

ooo this is were my forte lies!!!! i loooove baking!
My DD is 3 in july and is also a ridiculously girly girl, im going to be doing her a princess castle cake! 2 square cakes 1 smaller to tier, 4 swiss rolls, 1 on each corner and top them with ice cream cones then decorate as desired! haha!! 

or a handbag cake, a big square cake, round off the top too edges, cover in strips of different coloured icing and make balls of icing for the handle and use some white to make a lock on the front

good luck! xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I love cakes and such as well. My main focus is cookies though. I make TONS of cookies every year for the neighborhood, church, police, library, hospital and firemen. 

My sil took the whole Wilton decorating classes and is pretty awesome at what she does. 

I try to stick with cookies and cupcakes though. LOVE decorating. LOVE my KitchenAid :happydance:


----------



## LittleStars

chichestermum said:


> LittleStars said:
> 
> 
> Just can't decide on how I'll be decorating the cake. I kinda outdid myself with the underwater mermaid scene last year. Any ideas? DD is super girly.
> 
> ooo this is were my forte lies!!!! i loooove baking!
> My DD is 3 in july and is also a ridiculously girly girl, im going to be doing her a princess castle cake! 2 square cakes 1 smaller to tier, 4 swiss rolls, 1 on each corner and top them with ice cream cones then decorate as desired! haha!!
> 
> or a handbag cake, a big square cake, round off the top too edges, cover in strips of different coloured icing and make balls of icing for the handle and use some white to make a lock on the front
> 
> good luck! xxClick to expand...

I love the castle idea!!! I have two cakes to make. One for all the local extended family, about 15 adults so that castle would be perfect. I need something a little more portable for the birthday party. It's only 10 children but I have to bring the cake to the movie theatre. I was going to do cupcakes but DH veto'd them. I definitely plan on doing a rainbow swirl cake inside. It was such a hit last year. Just not sure what to design ontop. I'll have to think a little harder. I thought of a giant hedgehog but DD didn't like. DH hates the barbie skirt ones... hrmm.. off to go search online for ideas..


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars said:


> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleStars said:
> 
> 
> Just can't decide on how I'll be decorating the cake. I kinda outdid myself with the underwater mermaid scene last year. Any ideas? DD is super girly.
> 
> ooo this is were my forte lies!!!! i loooove baking!
> My DD is 3 in july and is also a ridiculously girly girl, im going to be doing her a princess castle cake! 2 square cakes 1 smaller to tier, 4 swiss rolls, 1 on each corner and top them with ice cream cones then decorate as desired! haha!!
> 
> or a handbag cake, a big square cake, round off the top too edges, cover in strips of different coloured icing and make balls of icing for the handle and use some white to make a lock on the front
> 
> good luck! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I love the castle idea!!! I have two cakes to make. One for all the local extended family, about 15 adults so that castle would be perfect. I need something a little more portable for the birthday party. It's only 10 children but I have to bring the cake to the movie theatre. I was going to do cupcakes but DH veto'd them. I definitely plan on doing a rainbow swirl cake inside. It was such a hit last year. Just not sure what to design ontop. I'll have to think a little harder. I thought of a giant hedgehog but DD didn't like. DH hates the barbie skirt ones... hrmm.. off to go search online for ideas..Click to expand...

I'll share my secret site with you. Shshshsh!! :winkwink::haha: Cake Central has loads of ideas, recipes from professionals and will make your head spin with excitement!:happydance:

As I said, I stick to decorating special cookies and cupcakes but I do cakes when I feel up to it.


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh god.. all sound so good now, ive got to have some birthday cake with lots and lots of creamy frosting on top !!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Did someone mention cake????? 


Scan today ladies at 11:40 xx


----------



## shelleney

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Did someone mention cake?????
> 
> 
> Scan today ladies at 11:40 xx

Ooh, how exciting!!! Let us know how you get on....
xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Will do xx


----------



## chichestermum

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Scan today ladies at 11:40 xx

oooo good luck!! are you finding out or keeping it a surprise? xx


----------



## DMG83

:happydance: i'm so excited for you!!! :happydance: come on 11.40!!!! :happydance:


----------



## chichestermum

Mommy's Angel said:


> I love cakes and such as well. My main focus is cookies though. I make TONS of cookies every year for the neighborhood, church, police, library, hospital and firemen.
> 
> My sil took the whole Wilton decorating classes and is pretty awesome at what she does.
> 
> I try to stick with cookies and cupcakes though. LOVE decorating. LOVE my KitchenAid :happydance:

cookies!? drooooool! i never get my cookies right :( there always crunchy the whole way through or i undercook them :( 

I stick to cakes mainly, im good at them lol! only problem is that theres only ever us to eat them! my poor neighbour gets tonnes of cake all the time! shes was the size of a twig when we first moved here, now shes constantly on a diet lol! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

chichestermum said:


> Mummy2Tylerxx said:
> 
> 
> Scan today ladies at 11:40 xx
> 
> oooo good luck!! are you finding out or keeping it a surprise? xxClick to expand...

Hoping to find out hun just hope baby isnt gonna hide!! lol 

Yayy nai i cant wait :)


----------



## chichestermum

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy2Tylerxx said:
> 
> 
> Scan today ladies at 11:40 xx
> 
> oooo good luck!! are you finding out or keeping it a surprise? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hoping to find out hun just hope baby isnt gonna hide!! lol
> 
> Yayy nai i cant wait :)Click to expand...

well i shall cross my fingers for your bab to flash the goods! 
its only an hour to go!!! :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

thankyou, super excited but also very nervous!!!


----------



## chichestermum

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> thankyou, super excited but also very nervous!!!

im sure everything will be fine hun!! we all get nervous before scans lol! im already losing sleep over mine next week! im so scared that they wont see the gender lol!

Good luck!! xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Were Team PINK!!! :pink:


Ive updated my journal & the link is in my siggy at the bottom if anyone would like to see photos etc xx


----------



## LittleStars

Congratualtion Mummy2Tyler!!!!! I forget we are all in different timezones. I was thinking you wouldn't know for a little longer. 

How did your son take it that he's going to have a little sister?


AFM - it's HOT here today. We're taking DD to a splashpad outsite of the waterban area and having a picnic this afternoon. As long as I can find a good tree to sit under I will be okay. Is anyone else paranoid of the sun this summer? I am because I don't want to get a 'pregnancy mask' suntan.


----------



## chichestermum

Congrats on your lil princess!!! how cute that your lil prince shouted he wanted a girl before she even started! haha! bet she was happy to announce he was in fact having a sis lol! 
those pics are wonderfull!! how sweet! 
awwww congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horsey_hen

Just got back from scan, we're having a little Boy. Exciting times. x


----------



## chichestermum

ooo Congrats!! you will have a prince and princess too!! :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Thankyou ladies Tyler is really happy hes getting a sister, its what hes said all along xx

Horsey hen - congrats babe on your :blue: bump!! ...Little Boys are fab!! :)


----------



## yourstruly10

Congrats on your pink bump Mummy2Tylerxx

Congrats on your blue bump horsey_hen

This is gunna sound horrible and I am more then happy to be having another little girl but still kinda jealous of those with one of each.


----------



## katerdid

yourstruly10 said:


> This is gunna sound horrible and I am more then happy to be having another little girl but still kinda jealous of those with one of each.

I was thinking the exact same thing. I'm super jealous of you ladies and hope I end up with one of each :blush:


----------



## babyhopes2323

wow horsey hen, congratulations on your :blue: bump

and mummy2 tyler, that is awesome news ! one of each, i so hope i have one of each.. very excited for you. cant wait for my turn.. not feeling any movement either. i have an anterior placenta that is a bit low lying though but what keeps me sane between appointments is my trusty doppler !!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Thankyou!!!! when is your scan babyhopes


----------



## enniejennie

Congrats on the :pink: Mummy2Tyler, how exciting to have one of each!

Congrats on the :blue: Horsey_Hen, boys are so much fun!! Oh and you will have one of each as well, how exciting as well!!

I can not wait to have a definite answer on June 11th!!


----------



## Adele2011

Yourstruely- i have thrush 2 :-( went and bought cream today cos apparently can't have tablet when preg aaaarrgh i feel like i have ants in my pants :rofl: 
Littlestars- i really want a steam cleaner would you recommend? I remember having a cake when i was little that was like hansel and gretel house similar to the castle idea i loved it. 
Chichestermum- please will you be my neighbour and bring me cakes :happydance:


----------



## yourstruly10

Adele2011 said:


> Yourstruely- i have thrush 2 :-( went and bought cream today cos apparently can't have tablet when preg aaaarrgh i feel like i have ants in my pants :rofl:
> Littlestars- i really want a steam cleaner would you recommend? I remember having a cake when i was little that was like hansel and gretel house similar to the castle idea i loved it.
> Chichestermum- please will you be my neighbour and bring me cakes :happydance:

I wish mine was just thrush. Its actually a really bad bladder infection that was on its way to my kidneys. thankfully the meds seem to be helping. Still getting pretty bad cramping if I walk to much though. Hope the cream helps clear things up for you soon.


----------



## nypage1981

Yourstruly- I think you are fine to feel a tad jealous. I want one of each soooo bad and glad for my boy coming, but still a hint jealous of the girl announcements since I kinda wanted another:)


----------



## shelleney

Congrats on Team :pink: Mummy2Tyler
Congrats on Team :blue: Horsey_hen
xx


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, nice to see you here Baby! 

Congrats on the awesome scans girls......is everyone's babies measuring perfect and anatomies looking good?


----------



## zb5

I was so happy when we found out for sure we were having a boy last week. But a part of me was a little sad to lose the girl baby we had imagined. If you imagine it both ways, then you are always losing one possibility when you find out. It's exciting but with a teensy tinge of sadness. Oh well, now I am just getting super psyched for my little boy! Somehow it is hard for me to believe my body can create a boy who will one day grow up to be a man - probably bigger and taller than me. It's crazy to think about!


----------



## nypage1981

Good point zb! I am like 5'1 so mine will be bigger than me soon! Lol. I am excited for boy, but im pretty girly, and have had a daughter who is 7 now...so used to all the girly stuff. It will be strange!


----------



## zb5

I am 5'9", so there's a chance my boy may never be taller than me. I hope he is though! And DH is 5'11" so he probably will be. We'll see. Just imagine some day looking up at your son!!? It's crazy to think about.


----------



## LittleStars

Adele - I like my steamer so far, does a good job. Just got a cheap non-brand from a discount store. I didn't want to pay for an expensive one and not use it after a few months. If this one breaks because I use it too much I'll buy a better one next time.

I get the whole wanting to have one child of each gender thing. I have a sad feeling that we're having twin girls. I know in the end I'll never be able to imagine my life any other way but I really would like to experience the other side of things too, especially since I know for a fact this is my last pregnancy. I mean isn't half the reason we have children for the experiences it brings. But I just have to think of it this way. Other people might not get to experience having three daughters or twins so if that's the way it goes then so be it. Just dreading all the weddings we're going to have to pay for!!! lol


----------



## zb5

LittleStars, I totally agree with you, I want one of each so I can have both experiences. But I think in the end it won't matter like you say. lol, 3 daughters and two twins would certainly be a unique experience! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Littlestars- poor OH is all i gotta say!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone! :hi:

Had to catch up a bit. Congrats on the announcements of baby girl and baby boy! :happydance:

I LOVE hearing the genders coming in. I get REALLY excited! I have a little boy and now a little girl. Sadly my little boy is in heaven. I'd love to try for another little boy in the future though. :winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi everyone !! congrats on the :blue: and :pink: bumps again !!!

nice to see you here too Nyp ! 

cant wait to find out what we are having. and when i read posts with women who have one of each, i go wow, thats nice !! wish i would have one of each too. although this is baby 1 and yet to go for baby 2 !!

xx hope everyone is doing well, i have absolutely no symptoms at all, except for sore boobs in the morning, and otherwise, im fine all day !! its my trusty doppler that keeps me sane between appointments. !! i havent felt flutters or movements yet and am worried as others seem to feel i so much faster than i do !


----------



## chichestermum

Adele2011 said:


> Chichestermum- please will you be my neighbour and bring me cakes :happydance:

Sure thing just come and move next to me (or you can camp on the front lawn (sorry back lawn is dedicated to toys!)) and i will have another neighbour to fatten up :) lol! xx


----------



## chichestermum

....am i the only woman who really wants another girl and not to have 1 of each? 
i know it sounds terrible but id be terrified of having a boy! i havnt got a clue what to with a boy!! obviously if it was a boy id be happy still, just be scouring the baby club for women willing to give me all there advice on lil boys! lol! xx


----------



## Rachael.

Hi everyone, can i join?

I'm a mum to 2 DD's aged 10 and 7 and pregnant with my little boy who is due on the 18th October.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Welcome Rachael :hi:


----------



## LittleStars

Welcome Rachael!

Okay so I was a bad girl and was 'researching' online about the positioning of my twins since they are both transverse. Looks like if they stay that way I will have no choice on whether I have a c-section (which is find since I'm electing to have one). But I hate always having pressure down low and I know this sounds vain but since one is up top and one is down low in my belly, as large as it is it still 'folds' at my waist which makes me feel like when I'm in public I look less pregnant more fat, especially when I sit. So that along with the concern that one of the babies is sure to run out of room so low in my pelvis I was looking to see if anything can be done.. Apparently there are things I can do to try and move them from now until week 32-ish. Mainly hanging out upside-down! lol Worth a shot right? My DH thinks I'm daft but I want to try. 

I have my ultrasound tomorrow!!! Getting really excited. My sister has her gender US today, can't wait for a call from her. Sucks for her though since it's her last US until right near delivery, hope it works out. I forget how spoiled I'm getting from so many US's. Not that it's fun being considered high risk but you know what I mean!

Anyway, too hot today.. gotta go melt. Have a good day ladies!


----------



## babyhopes2323

welcome rachael !


----------



## nypage1981

Going for my 20 week ultrasoun in like.......40 minutes. Im sooooooooooo nervous.


----------



## zb5

chichestermum, my mom was hoping I would have a girl because she only had girls herself. She says she won't know what to do with a grandson. I'm sure she'll figure it out and you will too!

Welcome, Rachel, and good luck with your u/s nypage!!


----------



## chichestermum

zb5 said:


> chichestermum, my mom was hoping I would have a girl because she only had girls herself. She says she won't know what to do with a grandson. I'm sure she'll figure it out and you will too!
> 
> Welcome, Rachel, and good luck with your u/s nypage!!

hehehe at least somebody else feels like me, even if its a granny to be and not a mummy lol! im sure il cope if its a boy and il be over the moon after a day or two of worry lol! ...and if not i can always just tuck his winky back and pretend hes a girl haha obv only messing!

Welcome Rachel!! how old are your 2 girlies? are you excited to be adding a boy to your brood? xx


----------



## chichestermum

nypage1981 said:


> Going for my 20 week ultrasoun in like.......40 minutes. Im sooooooooooo nervous.

GOOD LUCK!! even tho u have probably been already lol! hope all was well xx


----------



## nypage1981

Yay! My worst fears of a something wrong with baby were proven false today and it looks to be a healthy little guy! I already knew it was a boy, but still great to confirm that! Love my baby it was so cute:)


----------



## chichestermum

nypage1981 said:


> Yay! My worst fears of a something wrong with baby were proven false today and it looks to be a healthy little guy! I already knew it was a boy, but still great to confirm that! Love my baby it was so cute:)

awww congrats on your happy healthy lil man!! xxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks a lot. Its so nice to see all is well in there. I gotta trust my body more often. Lol.


----------



## babyhopes2323

congrats again Nyp !! brilliant news and so happy for you. xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Nypage- glad the scan went well Hun & baby boy was confirmed still team :blue:


----------



## Sushai

Yay for team blue nypage!

Glad all is well with your little man!


----------



## shelleney

Welcome Rachael!
Glad your scan went well Nypage!
Happy 20 weeks Littlestars, and good luck for your scan today!

Hi to everyone else :hi:
xx


----------



## LittleStars

Thanks Shelleney! Half way baked now! Well except for the fact that the doctor said he'd induce by 38 weeks so I've got only 18 weeks left at most! So crazy!

My US appointment isn't until 2:15 EST so it'll be a while before I update. DH is back at work so DD is coming with me again. She is excited that the US is at the hospital this time instead of a clinic. She said she's going to make sure the doctors don't hurt me. lol So sweet. 

Am I the only one who hasn't started buying baby gear? Sometimes I see people's posts and I can't believe how early they are shopping and done everything. I'm a little too laissez faire I think!


----------



## nypage1981

Little stars I haven't bought gear yet either. Just a few outfits a while back when found out it was a boy, i was too excited:) I am just not ready for strollers and cribs and stuff yet it seems so early!


----------



## babyhopes2323

i havent bought a single thing. although dh and me have been ogling at prams , strollers, cribs etc at mothercare and mamas and papas, we want to wait until 24 weeks atleast, dont know why but i feel its far too early..


----------



## yourstruly10

The only thing we have bought so far was our double stroller
https://i55.tinypic.com/2en290n.jpg

And we only got it because it was on sale!


----------



## nypage1981

I think we just looked at the single version of that with the infant carrier at target last night...is it baby trend?


----------



## yourstruly10

nypage1981 said:


> I think we just looked at the single version of that with the infant carrier at target last night...is it baby trend?

Its actually a Graco But it looks similar to the baby trend.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh gotcha! Yes we looked at the graco, babytrend, and chicco that they have but thinking babys r us may have some other color options for the chicco. They just had one with orange and im not so sure.


----------



## yourstruly10

nypage1981 said:


> Oh gotcha! Yes we looked at the graco, babytrend, and chicco that they have but thinking babys r us may have some other color options for the chicco. They just had one with orange and im not so sure.

We looked at the Chicco too. Just couldnt justify the price. The one we got was 200$ less then the chicco.

The main reason im not buying things yet is I have a 3d ultrasound booked for 16 days from now and I keep having dreams they tell me that the first tech was wrong and its a boy lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Haha. I had that same fear for my scan yesterday but i have a pic that is clearly a boy! Lol. I thought the chicco one was pricey too. Actually it was the highest priced one at target but I know that it isnt the most expensive at babys r us. We will see. OH doesnt think to spend that much is needed either. I want to find one that is easy to carry the baby seat since I remember those being a pain! 

Wow, you are having a 3D early! Do you plan to do one closer to 30 weeks also? I just thoguth the 3D didnt work well too early cuz they didn't have much fat?


----------



## yourstruly10

The 3d package I got from my husband as a birthday gift is one ultrasound around 19-25 weeks And then you get a second from 25-30 weeks(ive got my second booked for 28 weeks). Each ultrasound includes a CD of at least 25 pictures, 2 printed pictures a DVD of the ultrasound and its an hour session.

With my daughter I had one at 30 weeks and it was great for face views but she was so big they couldnt get great shots of her body or of her moving much. 

When I asked the lady is 23 weeks was ok for viewing the baby she said it was a good time for lots of movement and Some good face pictures also(just not super chubby yet) I googled 23 weeks 3d ultrasound pictures and they look pretty good actually. Im excited!


----------



## DMG83

we were told we could have our 3d from 24 weeks but best before 32 weeks cos otherwise no room and legs end up around heads lol xx


----------



## nypage1981

Oh that makes sense! I already thought the pics from my scan werent as great this time around because there wasnt as much room in there!


----------



## yourstruly10

Nai1983 said:


> we were told we could have our 3d from 24 weeks but best before 32 weeks cos otherwise no room and legs end up around heads lol xx

Lol that is true about the legs. With mine at 30 weeks Ava had her legs by her face the whole time. Luckily they were on the side on her head(in front sometimes though) 

Actually here's a picture lol. You can see her legs right on her face with her arms holding them there.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

We have clothes from years of dreaming (10 to be exact) other than that, the only thing i have directly are the newborn trifold cloth diapers that just came in todays mail. I REFUSE to buy baby furniture until wk 28 so we have put the crib, dresser and mattress on layaway until July. :winkwink: Other than that, everything else is going on the registry for the shower. 

Speaking of registry. I'm not liking it one bit! Walmarts is dysfunctional and takes FOREVER to navigate through. Went to the store and the managers and employees took LITERALLY 40 minutes going from associate to associate to see if anyone knew how to work the scanner. We just left.

Babies R Us keeps going out of items I have on the registry and the stroller I have doesn't have the matching color for the infant carseat/carrier. Who carries red and black strollers (the highest selling colors) and only sell the grey, green and cow looking colors.? :shrug:

Finally decided on target. They have the items in stock but the major items like the stroller and carseat have to be purchased online. :wacko: This is my first time for registering for a shower and I feel all funny about putting items on the registry because I don't want people to think I'm greedy. 

I'd just assume buy everything myself. This makes me all nervous! I'm fine buying others gifts, but receiving them myself makes me feel odd. :haha:


----------



## Kristin83

i had a similar issue with babies r u...i found a double stroller and car seats that matched (which wasnt easy to do) that i loved...then they discontinued it! I was so agitated..lol


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Kristin83 said:


> i had a similar issue with babies r u...i found a double stroller and car seats that matched (which wasnt easy to do) that i loved...then they discontinued it! I was so agitated..lol

I contacted them twice and they just acted like they didn't care the second time when I told them I'd have to go elsewhere if they couldn't help come up with a plan. They said they can NEVER guarantee products. Okay, but then don't LEAVE products that have been discontinued ONLINE to choose from!:wacko:

Wish we had a buy buy baby near us. They are AWESOME! The closest one though is 2 hours. Not at all realistic for people to drive.


----------



## zb5

We had trouble shopping for our friend's shower with their Babies R Us registry. We managed to find one thing off the registry (a towel! haha) and just picked other stuff that looked cute (onesie, stuffed animal). Our friends didn't seem to mind but it kind of defeats the point in a registry if you can't find anything....


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:

Great topics of conversation at the moment!

I have bought my travel system, car seat and base, moses basket with stand, manual breast pump, and changing bag....so far!

And we are going for our 3D/4D scan when we are 28 weeks. So excited! (Yourstruly, Ava looks so cute in that 4D scan pic!)

Also, Im kinda relieved we dont have baby showers, or registries, here in the UK. it sounds far too stressful!!

Hope you're all well!

xx


----------



## BabyDeacon

i had my 20 week scan today as per usuall lil man was being a monkey!

i had first scan got the head and waist and leg leng-circumfrence and top lip for clef.... had to go pee 2nd scan couldnt get pic of the heart but saw both kidneys and his rather well endowed manly bits lol it was zooomed in quiet a bit :haha:
had to go out have a fizzy drink see if likkle man will move from breach position,,,,had the drink and well.... nope!! head on his chest and arms over chest we did see his heart fluttering but they couldnt get the right pic so 2 weeks time were going back for another scan


----------



## nypage1981

Baby- least you get another scan:) Can't be mad about that! Mine gave up everything so quickly that ours was so short! Oh well, maybe my lil guy will be easy. Ha!

Shelleny- wow you are all prepared! I am jealous, and slightly stressed out about how far you have gotten. lol. I haven't even thought too much about baby gear. EEEEEK!

I am still unsure about having a baby shower. This is my second baby, the first is 7 years old and a girl. So this is my first boy. BUT, the catch is, this is my first baby with OH so it is his first baby in total.....so everyone thinks that I should definitely have a shower for this baby. Espeically with my daugher so old, i didn't keep anything. Idk...thoguhts? I have issues with taking from people and don't want a bit to-do if it looks tacky! My sister soooo wants to throw me a shower though. Bless her:) I am throwing hers too, she is due 2 months before me.


----------



## LittleStars

Nypage - I'm in a slightly similar situation.. I am having #2 (&3) and don't really want a shower. I hate being the centre of attention and honestly although I could use the financial help for buying the big gear I don't need a bunch of lame crappy gifts that you usually get. If everyone pooled together and got me a gift card that would be nice but then I'd be embarrassed about the money. Can't win either way really. I did save a lot of my stuff but most of the clothing is 6 month off seasons-wise and the expensive stroller is useless. Meh. My mom said something to me like if I gave my stroller to my sister then she'd help out towards a new stroller (the one I'm in love with so far is $850 pre-tax!!!) but chances are I'll just get a cheaper one since really a stroller is only used for what 2.5 years at most. 

My goal this week was to get the spareroom emptied out.. I did work on it a tiny bit but sadly admit I am no where near done. FAIL! I'll try again next week.

As for my scan yesterday....
I had my scan yesterday and it was rather anticlimatic in the end. The scan seemed to take forever but they are REALLY thorough at the hospital because it's for the high risk patients. Anyway, DD was bored to tears and after a while honestly I was too. The technician tried so so so so hard to see the genders of both babies. They are both still transverse (one high, one low), with their heads on my left side and they are belly to belly/face to face. Cute! But alas... their legs were completely blocking any potty shot despite our efforts. So we were not able to confirm the wishy washy results of Baby B being a girl and still have no clue for Baby A. 

I was supposed to go for another US in two weeks but doctor thought he'd give me a break and let me go in 3 weeks since it's still a tad early and things are going well so I'm not back in for another attempt at gender until June 22nd. Ahhhh!!! So still no more shopping and getting ahead of the game. It's kinda fine really, saving us a fortune not having me wandering around the baby shops with permission to buy. lol 

Found out my sister is expecting a little girl though, even though she was so sure she was having a boy because of how she was carrying.

I have a wedding to go to tonight, a cocktail reception.. oh joy. So not looking forward to this. I don't know anyone at it except MIL. Blech! I'll post a picture of my 20 week bump all dressed up tomorrow! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Little- I totally wish i could not feel guilty about just getting a big gift card! Or have people just buy my big items and not mess with the 45 size newborn cute boy outfits that I won't ever use! I really want my stroller and crib bought for me but feel so guilt all the time for things given to me! A friend at work offered her swing, and I was like, sure, how much? She said free. I was like no way, so she agreed to 20 bucks. Just to placate me really, not like she needs the 20 bucks but I feel a little better! 

Sorry about your babies being difficult, i am really interested to know what the elusive Baby A's gender is! They weren't even able to confirm baby B? Crazy! Oh well, you technically don't even have to start buying until 30 weeks....and even clothing and such, people do usually gift those, even without a baby shower. It will all get done! There's time!


----------



## chichestermum

how about you girls worried about looking a bit cheeky at a baby shower ask somebody else to throw it for you, a surprise 1, act all surprised and keep repeating i didnt want a shower! Everybody invited is bound to ask the person throwing it what they should buy, so get them to say oh i dont know what she already has so probably best to go the easy option and get a gift card, it will make you feel better that you havnt personally asked for it! lol! 

Im not having a baby shower, mainly because its not a 'thing' here and im sooo jealous! i want a baby shower lol!! xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

i want a babyshower too hun haha but i dont wana like ask someone "hi can u throw me a babyshower" lol!!! 

Yeh they look really fun :)


----------



## nypage1981

It is really a strange concept of the baby shower! I think it originated like at work when the mother was going on leave the people would throw one together there. Now its gone bigger, and people do it with friends at home and some have one shower at work, one for friends and one for family! Yikes! I am throwing one for my sister in July so am kinda stressed thinking of stuff for that! 

For you girls who don't do showers over there- do people buy you gifts or bring gifts to hospital or dont people typically buy you stuff for baby?


----------



## zb5

I don't know what I'll do for a shower either. I guess it is the norm over here but I'm also not one for being the center of attention. I never had a bridal shower. Plus we'll be moving across the country when I'm around 34 weeks. I would feel bad inviting all my friends to a party to give me presents, then saying "Bye suckers, never gonna see you again!" I like to think that people want to buy me gifts because they intend on being part of my life.

Maybe I will throw myself a going-away party and if people decide to bring small gifts then they can, but I won't ask. But then the people who don't bring gifts might feel bad... hmm.

On the other hand, I will have no guilt at all accepting gifts from my parents, bring on the parent gifts! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

chichestermum, My mom actually brought it up to Doug in front of me and wanted him to check if our church would allow her to have a combined shower. So that's how I know. Which brings me to the next subject...

Baby Showers aren't really supposed to be all that stressful. I'm making more out of it than it really is. Seems as though things are going well in the baby area so far and I seem to find other areas to freak out about these day.:wacko::haha: 

My husband said he wants me to be completely OUT OF IT. I'm not allowed to do ANYTHING. He, my mom, his mom and a couple ladies from the church will take care of it.

Now HERE'S where I get a bit odd. I LOVE parties! I LOVE hosting them and putting them on. I just don't like being the center of attention. Just throwing them. So I'd actually LOVE to plan. As soon as I got on the invitation site my husband said, Eh, eh eh....NO planning.

Today I'm looking at the Italian Cookie Baker and it would make a LOVELY snack at the shower and I can't do a thing. I'm trying to leave hints and it's just not working. :rofl: My husband said to me, "you just don't like being in control". Ho hum, I suppose he's right. There are negatives. I'm not perfect ya know.:blush::haha:

So, looks like the only thing I'm ALLOWED to do is deal with the registry. But OH if I had my choice, I'd be hiring a DJ, getting the food together and having a PARTY! :lol: I'm DYING to host a party!:happydance::dohh:

I did decide I'm putting items of all pricing on so that people can choose from cheaper items OR go in with each other on the bigger items. This is my only child in the 10 years I've been trying and I'm not sure if we'll be able to have more in the future. So I'm putting things on my list that I'd want and not necessarily what's the cheapest. If people want what's on the list, FINE, if they don't they are free to choose what they wish. 

NYPAGE, I would let them put that shower on for you. You have an 8 year old. This is TOTALLY different this time and you have a new newborn and new clothes to buy to boot. If it can help just a little bit then it'll be worth it.:winkwink::flower:

Oh, and I know someone with 5 kids and twins on the way who is getting a shower too. So I'm assuming it's not just for a first child. I don't know etiquette though for these things. 

I suppose I'd have LESS stress if I'd just let go and let them all plan as they wish. Control is a terrible thing to hold onto when life is never that way. :winkwink: :thumbup: The sooner I realize this in my mid thirties the better!


----------



## zb5

I am the same MA, I'd like to plan a party but not be the center of attention at it! :haha: That is cute of your DH making you stay out of it though. As long as it doesn't drive you too crazy!


----------



## babyhopes2323

i want a baby shower too.. should be fun whatever number of times around !xx


----------



## shelleney

In the UK, the baby's grandparents usually chip in for the big purchases during the pregnancy (travel system, cotbed, etc).
Often, when you leave work to go on maternity leave, your colleagues may have put together a "baby basket" where each person has bought a little something for the baby (vests, babygros, bibs, etc). Its all put in a basket and presented to you on your last day of work.
Then once you've had the baby, friends and extended family come round and visit. They often bring a congratulations card, and a small item of baby clothing as a gift.
Any other UK ladies have anything to add? lol :flower:
xx


----------



## BabyDeacon

im from the uk and having a baby shower  nothing to big but my aunt has said your not getting anything of me untill baby is here its bad luck...then 5 mins later ooo look what ive brought baby and then gave it to me :hehe:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Im for the UK , my parents have bought us the pram system with our 1st and they have done the same this time, When the baby is born friends and family usually buy clothing etc and a card as a gift for the new baby.


----------



## Chaos

I never had a baby shower for my DD as we had just moved here from out of state, but I have a sneaky suspicion that I'm getting one this time around, just like I have a feeling I'm going to get up on my 30th Birthdy and find my house TP'd later this month haha
(It was recently my friends 36th Bday and pink flamingo'd her lawn and streemer'd her trees ;)_.. I think she's gonna get me back haha)


----------



## chichestermum

Chaos said:


> I never had a baby shower for my DD as we had just moved here from out of state, but I have a sneaky suspicion that I'm getting one this time around, just like I have a feeling I'm going to get up on my 30th Birthdy and find my house TP'd later this month haha
> (It was recently my friends 36th Bday and pink flamingo'd her lawn and streemer'd her trees ;)_.. I think she's gonna get me back haha)

hahaha that sounds hilarious! your poor friend! lmao! if someone TP'd our house id go crazy, mostly because it would most probably rain and we would have to spend weeks scraping soggy paper off the house!

hhehehe! i love throwing partys and being the host too lol! iv never had a party thrown for me but the way i wouold see it is that the shower would be for the guest of honour..your bump! so its not really your party, i sooo wish i could have a shower lol! 

In the uk usually grandparents help out with a special purchase if they can afford it, like cot, pram, moses basket, steriliser etc and they usually always buy clothes lol! Friends and family friends may buy you a lil gift, a teddy or babygrows/vests etc theres usually always a congrats card of everybody you know and sometimes even cards of people you dont! haha! If you have family who have recently had babies, like aunties, sisters etc then they will sometimes put together an essentials box, knowing you will be fed up of the ever growing pile of babygrows that are never going to get the chance to be worn! Usually a basket with things like, baby oil, wipes, ear buds, baby sponges, babys first toothbrush + toothpaste, teething rings, creams etc all the lil things that you get through loads of! lol!

xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks ladies, it's fun to see what's going on with everyone. Chaos, sounds funny. Can't WAIT to find out what she does in retaliation! :haha:

I'd LOVE to host my own party in the fall when she comes. I was thinking of hosting a "sip and see". Kind of like a tea party (the sip) and a look at baby Amelia when she's actually here (the see).

It was either that or I wanted to go all out for a harvest party, invite the church, family, friends, neighbors, the fire department, police Dept. near us. Could be REALLY fun! Doug thinks I'm nuts and doesn't think I'll have the time when Amelia's here. He's probably right. He doesn't know how much energy I have to throw a HUGE party! :rofl:

I guess all this time on bed rest has my creative juices flowing. :haha:


----------



## DMG83

That sounds so lovely... I think we british are so boring when it comes to our social mannerisms.. it surely can't just be me that thinks you would probably get locked up in the loony bin for inviting the police dept, fire dept, local church, neighbours, friends, family to your house for a party!? :rofl: we're so BORING!!!! I think it's a lovely idea, if you've got the energy! I am already busy planning LO's christening in my head.. well, i've told DH all about it obviously :haha: we are having it in april 2012 at the church we married in, then it will be back to ours for a tea party in the orchard, followed by a bbq and party party for friends in the evening :thumbup: I can't wait already!!!! i've been dreaming about throwing a big christening party for LO for as long as I can remember!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nai1983 said:


> That sounds so lovely... I think we british are so boring when it comes to our social mannerisms.. it surely can't just be me that thinks you would probably get locked up in the loony bin for inviting the police dept, fire dept, local church, neighbours, friends, family to your house for a party!? :rofl: we're so BORING!!!! I think it's a lovely idea, if you've got the energy! I am already busy planning LO's christening in my head.. well, i've told DH all about it obviously :haha: we are having it in april 2012 at the church we married in, then it will be back to ours for a tea party in the orchard, followed by a bbq and party party for friends in the evening :thumbup: I can't wait already!!!! i've been dreaming about throwing a big christening party for LO for as long as I can remember!! :cloud9:

Now THAT is awesome! I can just see the tables in the middle of the orchard with beautiful centerpieces, candles....Ooooh, the party planner in me is just going MAD with excitement!:happydance: I'm sure this will be beautiful as I'm imagining it already in my head and It just looks so delicious!


The area I live in, people would think it's nuts as well. You go across the street and your kind of in the projects around here. We live in a pretty nice neighborhood, but it seems as though alot of riff raff come out in the summertime. I'm noticing alot more gang related stuff happening too. So inviting the police and fire department is my way of connecting with them while also thanking them for putting their lives on the line.

Christmastime comes and I bake TONS of cookies that go out to them all as well. It was time consuming this year.:wacko: I ALWAYS say I'm not going to do it the following year and my husbands cardiac unit starts counting down the days. So I figure I have to find the motivation to get it done for all the people waiting. Here's just a few they get:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/100_0466.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/100_0470.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/chocolatemintcupcakeshalf.jpg

Anyways, I think your idea is beautiful. I hope you take pics so we are able to see.:winkwink::flower:


----------



## nypage1981

MA- I love throwing parties too! Having a 7 year old daughter has really been a blast and i always go waaaaay overboard with parties. We do one for her birthday, one in summer usually, and of course a huge halloween party each year:) 

I am glad because I am throwing my sister's baby shower in July, so I get to get it all out of me and enjoy them to be the planners of my shower! 

My shower with my daughter was so neat. I didn't know anything that was going on and they did so well. Only thing I really ended up buying for my daughter by myslef was her crib! This time im more impatient thought and want to go buying my stroller and other baby gear but keep wanting to wait til my showers! 

Anyways, I think MA must be in a smaller community Nai, because I wouldnt think to invite all of those community people to a party either!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> Anyways, I think MA must be in a smaller community Nai, because I wouldnt think to invite all of those community people to a party either!

Oh no, I live in the city of Syracuse, NY. :dohh::haha: We're upstate (5 hours) from New York City. I just LOVE parties. As I said, there tends to be alot of gang related activity in the summer and I like to have a repor with the emergency staff. Though our area across the street and beyond is usually safe, if you cross the street you'll find the projects. That's just the way it is in the city areas. It's why I'd like to move to the country eventually. We love the peace of the country, a bit close to the malls and shopping, but have the freedom to garden and raise chickens and/or goats. Hopefully one day we'll have that dream homestead of ours.

When I throw a party, I throw a party. :lol: It's why my husband gets nervous. We turn 40 in 4 years and I'm already planning that one. I'd like a HUGE tent out back, a band and instead of bringing gifts I'd like people to bring canned goods to go to local food pantries. Poor Doug. :haha:


----------



## zb5

All this talk of parties is fun! I went through a cookie baking phase and baked some holiday cookies last year. My aunt bakes a TON of cookies every Christmas and gives them to all her husband's clients as a thank you. I wanted to do that last year too as my DH has just started his own business. But I was too lazy.... oops. :dohh: Maybe this year? I will have sooooo much more time on my hands with a baby I'm sure. :haha:

DH and I like to throw Halloween parties. Maybe we'll do one again this year, baby will be a few weeks old and we could just invite a few close friends. I am determined that baby is going to have a halloween costume, no matter how tired and busy we are!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

zb5- haha ive said the same, i am deffo gonna get a little halloween suit for my new baby :) How cute!! :)


----------



## zb5

We are currently trying to think of the perfect family theme costume for the three of us. DH has suggested Flinstones - Barney, Betty, and Bamm-Bamm. But I want to think of something better. Ideas anyone??


----------



## DMG83

i think you guys know how to throw a proper party!! i can't wait for the christening, i'm going to go all out with bunting and lighting etc. I really can't wait :happydance: we don't really celebrate halloween that much ourselves, in fact i've only been to 1 halloween party ever and taken the kids trick or treating a couple of times :dohh: LO probably won't have a costume this year as technically she's meant to be joining us on that date! :haha: 

ASFM, I am about to head off to bed, bit gutted this evening because i've been knitting LO's ziggyzag blanket which my dad bought me a knitting guide for and my mum taught me how to do all the stitches, we were going to head down there tomorrow for sunday dinner and then go to cinema with my nephew and we organised it all about 8pm.. Anyway, at 9pm i get a phone call back from my mum saying that dad has asked her to ring and tell me that a letter got sent home with my nephew from school yesterday (he lives with my mum [his nan] instead of his mum) and there's an outbreak of mumps in his class so all the children have to be monitored.. so he's not vaccinated for it, and nor am I :dohh: so dad doesn't want me coming down incase anyone is carrying it :cry: 

So we'll be putting the 2nd coat of white undercoat paint on the nursery walls instead tomorrow, and probably head to the cinema just on our own.. but we were so looking forward to having a family day tomorrow :nope: oh well.. x


----------



## chichestermum

hehe our halloween costumes are going to be very bland.

me and OH will paint our faces like pumpkins, pooch will be dressed in a pooch pumpkin outfit and DD and baby will hopefully be in similar pumpkin outfits lol! il have to put a few plant pots of soil and leaves by the front door so that when people knock and we answer it will be like were still on the pumpkin patch lol! xx


----------



## nypage1981

I love the pumpkin idea with the dirt on the doorstep! How cute! 

I was thinking of doing the Adams family maybe or the Jetsens! Idk....I will have a c section so not sure how much walking I'll be doing that soon, but can't imagine having my 7 year old miss trick or treating since it IS her favorite holiday. And she already has to miss having a halloween bash, I won't be able to do that this year with my healing. And funny thing is, thats one of my biggest bummers! I thought of that immediately when getting our due date. AGGGHHHH.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nai1983 said:


> i think you guys know how to throw a proper party!! i can't wait for the christening, i'm going to go all out with bunting and lighting etc. I really can't wait :happydance: we don't really celebrate halloween that much ourselves, in fact i've only been to 1 halloween party ever and taken the kids trick or treating a couple of times :dohh: LO probably won't have a costume this year as technically she's meant to be joining us on that date! :haha:
> 
> ASFM, I am about to head off to bed, bit gutted this evening because i've been knitting LO's ziggyzag blanket which my dad bought me a knitting guide for and my mum taught me how to do all the stitches, we were going to head down there tomorrow for sunday dinner and then go to cinema with my nephew and we organised it all about 8pm.. Anyway, at 9pm i get a phone call back from my mum saying that dad has asked her to ring and tell me that a letter got sent home with my nephew from school yesterday (he lives with my mum [his nan] instead of his mum) and there's an outbreak of mumps in his class so all the children have to be monitored.. so he's not vaccinated for it, and nor am I :dohh: so dad doesn't want me coming down incase anyone is carrying it :cry:
> 
> So we'll be putting the 2nd coat of white undercoat paint on the nursery walls instead tomorrow, and probably head to the cinema just on our own.. but we were so looking forward to having a family day tomorrow :nope: oh well.. x

Well, I'm glad you found out ahead of time before you actually got to your parents. That would have been scary! Oh well, you can take this time for yourselves and have a date tomorrow afternoon. That's always good since when the little one comes you'll have limited time for awhile until you get an actual date. 

You've reminded me that I should get started on some knitting. It's been hot here though and I'm just not in the mood to deal with wool.:haha: It would give me something to do on bed rest.

Zb, sounds like that good be a good little gathering. Who knows, maybe we'll be limiting that big party to a small handful. It's all going to depend on how the weather is, how long ago I had Amelia and what's going on that month. In the meantime, I guess I shouldn't look past the shower at the moment and be thankful for such a large amount of people coming to that party. I'm nervous it's going to be week 34. For me, D-day could be anytime, though I do PRAY she comes at 39wks in October. :lol: I suppose we shall see!


----------



## zb5

Ooh, the pumpkin patch idea is cute! I was thinking maybe Addams family too. Hmm...

Isn't it crazy we are starting to get close to V-day? Of course I hope all our babies stay inside until AT LEAST 37 weeks. Still, it feels good knowing they are getting big and strong in there. :)


----------



## LittleStars

MA - I'm stressed that with twins I have no idea when they'll come! A friend of mine who had triplets had hers at 29 weeks!!! That is the only reason I'm kinda thinking I should get a move on with getting myself organized and ready for the twins. It's hard when you're in the position of not quite knowing when the babies will arrive!

As for Halloween, my DD would be gutted if she couldn't go trick or treating so she'll go out that night and of course it's my Dh's birthday so we'll do a birthday dinner/cake. Last year I made a 3D sugar cookie haunted house ontop of the cake. It was so much fun to decorate. I have one costume from DD that one of the babies could wear which is a pumpkin outfit but I'll need something for the other baby. Depending on when I had my c-section will depend on whether I'll go out with DD to for candy. I'm hoping I will also be well enough to go to the annual Mayor's Haunted House thing they have for the kids. 

As for Christening babies, we're non-religious so we don't participate but I love the idea for everyone to see the baby after it's born so we had a Welcome to the World party with DD and will likely do that again. We had everyone write a message to the baby, had a BBQ and a cake. Of course it was a great opportunity to get presents and the best part was I wasn't the centre of attention, baby was!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ZB yes, my milestone week is this upcoming week though. I'm FREAKING OUT! I can't WAIT to get past it. And I pray EVERYONE gets past viability here. it's not a fun experience. Lets all close our legs and hunker down at LEAST until 37wks. :winkwink: :thumbup: 

Little Stars. I understand completely. Its why I'm having such a hard time with buying baby loot so early...yet I HAVE to start some things. 

I started out buying a micropreemie outfit and two preemie outfits. They're all the cutest outfits I hope to NEVER use....with my last pregnancy I WILL NOT be ill-prepared though. The bigger things I wanted to wait until after wk 28. So we put a layaway on the nursery furniture and the only thing I purchased that's here is a lamp (something to celebrate when we first found out and I threw it in the closet), I found a baby Ergo carrier at a thrift store and saved over a hundred dollars, and I just received our first 2 dzn cloth prefolds with snappies. I'll be buying the covers next paycheck. 

THEN I think the next thing I'll splurge on will be the carseat since you need it in order to take the baby home.

I'd also like to try for the pump. Having issues with the Perinatal Center writing the script and note and having issues with the flex spending covering it even though it's supposed to be a new law that allows you to use your flex spending for it. 

We'll see!


----------



## DMG83

Mommy's Angel said:


> Well, I'm glad you found out ahead of time before you actually got to your parents. That would have been scary! Oh well, you can take this time for yourselves and have a date tomorrow afternoon. That's always good since when the little one comes you'll have limited time for awhile until you get an actual date.
> 
> You've reminded me that I should get started on some knitting. It's been hot here though and I'm just not in the mood to deal with wool.:haha: It would give me something to do on bed rest.

We are definitely glad too that we found out before we went down, my dad was in a right old panic bless him! lol good thinking dad though!! mum didn't even think! :dohh: i just feel awful for my nephew cos we were going to go out to celebrate early for my birthday which is wednesday and now i feel like i'm really letting him down.. but i'm just not willing to take the risk at all. So i think next weekend we're going to take him bowling now and then cinema :thumbup: so he's got something to look forward to!

The other thing i only half explained above, is that i was taking the knitting to show mum and dad lol i don't know if that was obvious from my post or not! :haha:

Mum is a knitting machine at the moment!! We already have a green newborn cardi and a white jacket, then two lemon cardi's and jackets next size up, we went down last weekend and she had started a pink cardi, but when i spoke to her last night she said the pink cardi was finished, plus matching bonnet, mittens and socks.. PLUS one in blue (I had to beg her for blue :haha: "blue is for boys".. "no mum, it's really not, it's my favourite colour!!" lol) and now she's working on ANOTHER one!! she puts my new-found knitting "skills" to shame.. i'm not even 1/5th of the way through my blanket!! :haha:


----------



## LittleStars

micropreemie! Oh my, I truly hope not to need to hunt down that size! I'd think if they were that size they'd be stuck in the NICU anyway wearing nothing but a diaper in the incubator. 

I think I really need to work on writing my list of stuff I REALLY need. There is a fair bit I can stagger and delay until after birth like a second crib and the jogging stroller. Also I need to lok into which stores give a discount for multiples. If the discount is bigger for triple purchases versus double purchases then I'm going to see if I can convince my sister to buy the same car seats as me so we can extra save! Something tells me that won't happen though. So far it would seem that her husband is being all controlling and obsessive about buying baby stuff, researching things etc. Can't wait to see how much fun he's going to be as a parent. Mon dieu!


----------



## zb5

I was just going to start a list today!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Ladies, ive posted a thread on second tri about LMP and US date difference and would appreciate any advice on the same, thank you so much.

brief: went for a scan today, supposed to be half way through tomorrow as you can see on my signature, but bubs was measuring 19 + 1 and according to my LMP i should be 20 wks tomorrow, im worried about growth of bubs, details in the thread on second tri forums, 

thanks !


----------



## DMG83

you might have ovulated late so your dating scan will often change your edd.. eg. i ovulated 3 days late so my baby measured 3 days "behind" but i was temping so i knew that i ovulated late anyway - so baby is measuring perfectly right! :thumbup: don't panic about it - as long as baby was healthy in there, i wouldn't worry x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nai, sounds like your the greatest Auntie :hugs: He'll understand for now. It'll be a treat for him when you get to actually take him out but you must be momma to little one right now so keeping the baby safe is a MUST! 

Holy Cats! Your mom IS a knitting machine. :lol: I'd imagine with her teaching you that you'll eventually get there. I'm sure she's had years of experience. I miss may gram as she tried to teach me young and I just didn't have the patience. Now I'm learning from a knitting store. Isn't so bad because these ladies are SO SWEET. But I'm behind and it'd help to have a mother-figure to come by and sit with me for awhile and do this with me. Gram (paternal gram) would have. My mom and dad aren't really a parent like that. If I need anything they can buy, they're there. On a more emotional side...eh, my mom is fine being my friend and my dad...well...sadly on the more selfish side. I love them, but will never change them. My mother figure was my gram and I'm glad to have had the time with her I have.

Littlestars, Yes, micro-preemies go directly to the nicu if they are viable that is. My son was born wk 22 and so he was born but no intervention took place. He stayed in my arms until he passed away 25 minutes later. His little lungs couldn't handle it. He was SO good though. He grabbed my finger which I thought he'd be too weak to do. He tried to cry a little and Doug and I kissed him. That 25 minutes was a blessing and more than many have gotten in our circumstances. My issue was that they were unequipped with clothes for a micropreemie. So he was thrown in a hankerchief. I was LIVID! I felt like a horrible mother. It's not something ANY mother thinks they'd go through so I wasn't ready and thus didn't have anything for him either. Praise God for my cousins who found something nice to bury him in.

On another note, I bought the micropreemie outfit for peace of mind. Not that I thought Amelia wouldn't make it (though there were times I was scared it would happen again) but because if she WAS born early, i'd have something for her to wear. There are nicu outfits that allow the wires to go through while also being able to keep the baby safe and warm. That's what I wanted. I think with my past experience...I just needed a piece of mind. Doug thought I was CRAZY buying a micropreemie outfit and preemie outfits. In my head though, after last time...I will NOT be ill prepared and count on the hospital again!

Today is wk 22 for me so it's THE MILESTONE. Right now I feel encouraged that we're getting through this week. I can't wait to get past 24 (viability) which will set my mind at ease a whole lot. As I said, once I get past these next few weeks I'll be more apt to but MORE things for the baby. Right now I just HAVE to get through these milestones. I couldn't bare to pack up a nursery again. It was WAY too hard. Heck, it was hard going through the baby things packed away from 2 years ago. I can't imagine having to do it over again. This time around though, I'm not planning that it will happen. Everything is SO different.

As for your twins. Twins can come early but I have a sister in law, a cousin and two friends with twins and each went at LEAST to 32 weeks if not to full term. So that's a good sign. All the twins are girls and they are all doing fine. Getting into a TON of trouble. :haha: Plus, my reasoning behind micropreemie stuff is because I actually had a preterm loss. As we know now, I have an incompetent cervix. So my issue is MUCH different. I'm SURE you'll make it to term. I bet by then you'll be waiting for them to hurry up. :haha:

Zb, it'll be fun to see your list! I love our little group here. So glad our dates are near each other.


----------



## DMG83

I am really lucky, and obviously when you're younger you never think that a nice afternoon would be sipping a decaf coffee with your mum and just knitting in silence, but I loved our last afternoon like that when she taught me to do all the different stitches for this blanket :thumbup:

I am sure this time around that with your IC in check that little amelia will wait to come and greet you and won't need those little outfits, but I do understand your reasoning behind getting them.. I would have felt the same had my LO not had something to wear, but that's the hospital in the wrong and not you as a mummy so you shouldn't hold on to any guilt :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nai1983 said:


> I am really lucky, and obviously when you're younger you never think that a nice afternoon would be sipping a decaf coffee with your mum and just knitting in silence, but I loved our last afternoon like that when she taught me to do all the different stitches for this blanket :thumbup:
> 
> I am sure this time around that with your IC in check that little amelia will wait to come and greet you and won't need those little outfits, but I do understand your reasoning behind getting them.. I would have felt the same had my LO not had something to wear, but that's the hospital in the wrong and not you as a mummy so you shouldn't hold on to any guilt :hugs:

Thank you so much!:hugs::kiss::flower:

The time you share with your mom is priceless and I bet she'll be a lovely grandmother! I also bet she and your dad will be of great support when baby arrives. They really seem like hands-on grandparents! Such a blessing!!:cloud9:


----------



## 20102001

Mommy's Angel, it must feel very bittersweet to be hitting this milestone ... :hugs:

Who is waiting for scans now ... ?
I've two days left and SO friggin excited!! :dance:

:flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

20102001 said:


> Mommy's Angel, it must feel very bittersweet to be hitting this milestone ... :hugs:
> 
> Who is waiting for scans now ... ?
> I've two days left and SO friggin excited!! :dance:
> 
> :flower:

Oh yes, but I think I'm more anxious to just get right past this week into wk 23. I'm also trying to understand the difference from my last pregnancy. 

We've been able to catch some things and actually because of the IC thread here with Lizzie...I was able to fight for the stitch because after talking with her I KNEW I had IC with my last experience. So having preventatives right now I'm more confident moving past this week.

I also keep in mind that my son is still ALIVE. Actually he's more alive than I am. This is a temporary home and our REAL home is in heaven. He's alive and well waiting for me to one day hold him for eternity!:happydance: Keeping that in mind just aids the process that I'm not walking away from Jackson Jeffrey, I'm moving TOWARD him. It's OKAY to move forward and it's OKAY to be excited that we're waiting for Amelia, his little sister to spend time with us here on earth.

It's taken some time, but I think I'm FINALLY allowing myself to breathe a bit more with each passing week. Wk 24 I'll go out and have a celebration meal. Hitting wk 36 I'll be down right giddy!:happydance::happydance::happydance::haha:


I have a scan, but I already know the gender (at least I hope I do. we'll confirm either way though this friday)

Can't WAIT to hear what your gender is!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## caleblake

hello lovely ladies and bumps again I must apologise for being MIA, was again admitted to hospital last week with an asthma attack this time, then I managed to get out in time for our trip to Spain which was just what I needed. Im just about to upldate the front page I have LOADS to do so Im so sorry If I miss anyone or anything. 

HUGE welcome to all the new ladies and big congrats to all the :blue: and :pink: bumps 

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## LittleStars

20102001 - I am!!! lol Again. Doh! :)

MA - I was crying reading your story. I'm so glad that you've reached this milestone and have everything crossed that we all make it far beyond our V-days.


----------



## 20102001

Mommy's Angel said:


> 20102001 said:
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel, it must feel very bittersweet to be hitting this milestone ... :hugs:
> 
> Who is waiting for scans now ... ?
> I've two days left and SO friggin excited!! :dance:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Oh yes, but I think I'm more anxious to just get right past this week into wk 23. I'm also trying to understand the difference from my last pregnancy.
> 
> We've been able to catch some things and actually because of the IC thread here with Lizzie...I was able to fight for the stitch because after talking with her I KNEW I had IC with my last experience. So having preventatives right now I'm more confident moving past this week.
> 
> I also keep in mind that my son is still ALIVE. Actually he's more alive than I am. This is a temporary home and our REAL home is in heaven. He's alive and well waiting for me to one day hold him for eternity!:happydance: Keeping that in mind just aids the process that I'm not walking away from Jackson Jeffrey, I'm moving TOWARD him. It's OKAY to move forward and it's OKAY to be excited that we're waiting for Amelia, his little sister to spend time with us here on earth.
> 
> It's taken some time, but I think I'm FINALLY allowing myself to breathe a bit more with each passing week. Wk 24 I'll go out and have a celebration meal. Hitting wk 36 I'll be down right giddy!:happydance::happydance::happydance::haha:
> 
> 
> I have a scan, but I already know the gender (at least I hope I do. we'll confirm either way though this friday)
> 
> Can't WAIT to hear what your gender is!:happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

You're so amazing hun, very positive way of thinking about things!
:hugs:

Aww I can't wait to know either BUT it won't be for another 4 months :haha:
We're not finding out, we're going for the suprise at birth :D :thumbup:


----------



## 20102001

LittleStars said:


> 20102001 - I am!!! lol Again. Doh! :)
> 
> MA - I was crying reading your story. I'm so glad that you've reached this milestone and have everything crossed that we all make it far beyond our V-days.

How long do you have left ... ?
My few weeks leading up to mine have flown by!


----------



## LittleStars

Babyhopes - I'll admit that right now I'm really too lazy to go read the full thread but here's my two cents: You might have ovulated later than normal by a day or three and/or implated a little later by a day or three. My doctor told me that the measurments are approximate and being +/- by near to a week is totally acceptable. It's more about growth from scan to scan. I'm ahead by a few days which is silly since I know for a fact when my egg was ovulated because of IVF, but I am tall and so is husband and my daughter was REALLY long when she was born so I chalk it up to another long baby or two inside of me. If you have real fears then you should talk to your doctor, it's amazing how they can calm us crazy pregnant ladies when we think nothing could. Trust me, I was near hysterics when I was having bleeding early on. :)


----------



## LittleStars

20102001 said:


> LittleStars said:
> 
> 
> 20102001 - I am!!! lol Again. Doh! :)
> 
> MA - I was crying reading your story. I'm so glad that you've reached this milestone and have everything crossed that we all make it far beyond our V-days.
> 
> How long do you have left ... ?
> My few weeks leading up to mine have flown by!Click to expand...

17 more days, I'll be 22w6d. I'm thinking if it doesn't work this time around we should switch to team:yellow: but DH doesn't like that idea. Third time's a charm though so fingers crossed!


----------



## caleblake

EMMAM whats your edd?
Babyhopes2323 whats your edd? sorry if I missed it just so I can update the front page plus bump colours thanks xxxx


----------



## chichestermum

20102001 said:


> Mommy's Angel, it must feel very bittersweet to be hitting this milestone ... :hugs:
> 
> Who is waiting for scans now ... ?
> I've two days left and SO friggin excited!! :dance:
> 
> :flower:

im still waiting for my scan too! not long left for us tho! i couldnt imagine not knowing the sex of bubba, it wud just seem so strange to me, i dont know how you yellow ladies do it! id feel so un prepared! plus im 1of those people who hates to get stopped on the street by every old granny asking the sex of bubs, at least if i walk fast and they see a flash of blue or pink then they will know! plus with bab being due oct and flu season looming im going to be walking even quicker! 

Mommy's Angel my fingers are crossed that this lil bubs stays in the cozy warm well into and beyond week 37! and hopefully those mini clothes will never be needed! This bubs will grow up with a very special guardian angel. xx


----------



## caleblake

and here my 23 week bump piccy meant to do one at 20 weeks but with everything thats gone on Ive not had the chance xxx


----------



## caleblake

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG01611-20110605-2321.jpg


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aww, Gash your bump is too cute! :happydance:


----------



## MrsAgar

I'm due October 26th with a baby boy!


----------



## mommyof3girls

Gash- I love your bump. I wish mine looked like that. lol 

Here is my 21w2d bump


----------



## babyhopes2323

gash, my edd according to my LMP is 24 oct 2011.

thanks little stars, i have my anatomy scan tomorrow so will be finding out the gender and checking with the doctor on the same !! xxxxx

lovely bumps ladies. xxx


----------



## zb5

Babyhopes, I wouldn't worry too much about the dates. I know exactly when I ovulated and yet baby has been measured small, big, and average at various u/s. They say 1-2 weeks off is fine I think, especially once you're out of first tri and babies start to all grow at different rates.

My doctor told me the most accurate u/s for dating is the earliest possible one. But my earliest u/s was still off by 4 days (on the small side). :shrug:

It's time to go to bed and I still haven't made my list of baby items! It turned into a whirlwind day, at the last minute we ended up eating lunch with friends, I gave DH a haircut, and then we went to dinner and a movie. Can't complain I guess!


----------



## Zenobia

Hi guys, So went for my scan last week and I was tottaly wrong, iTS A GIRL lol. So much for mothers intuition!!!! So baby 4 is gonna be another little girl \0/. They also weighed me whilst i was there :( lets just say im not happy with the amount i;ve put on so far this time around. Im going to take extra care of everything i eat from now on!


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi ladies,

Congrats on all the genders coming through - so exciting! I can't believe how time is flying by for us now!!

AFM - Doing really well, finally starting to get that magical 2nd tri feeling - feeling much more back to my old self, much less tired and sick :) I'm really feeling baby move around now, which is just magical :) We had our 20week scan the other day, it was amazing to see how much baby has grown! We wanted to stay on Team Yellow, but I have to admit I did have a peek when she showed us the bum and legs - I couldn't see a willy, but not 100% sure!!! Bubs wasn't co-operating entirely so we have to go back next week to get the last few measurements, so can't wait to see LO again!!

We have just got back from our holiday to Cyprus to see DH's sister get married - which was lovely. Although I did manage to fall down the stairs on the first day and double sprain my ankle, doh!!! So I'm now off work for 2 weeks and hobbling around on crutches - not ideal, but I'm managing!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Zenobia - congrats on team pink 

LaraJJ- Glad all is well with your little yellow bump :)


----------



## mungaroo26

Hello all! I'm another October mum to be - due on 13th October x


----------



## caleblake

hello hunny welcome over I will update you on the first page do you know what your having yet or are you team yellow xxx


----------



## mungaroo26

I'm team yellow!


----------



## chichestermum

welcome mungaroo! 

My scan tomorrow ladies!! i cant wait!!!!! its at 4pm but you girls will have to wait till about 10 to find out lol!! but il be revealing gender and name!!! :) im so excited! i just cannot wait!!! xxx


----------



## Zenobia

My little one is wriggling about most of the time now.5pm and 5am being her most active times (hope that changes) So now i am completly stuck for names.. I was so sure it was a boy i have not even thought about any girls names. My other dd's are Elizabeth Georgia and Patience Grace... any suggestions ladies?? As u can see i like long old fashioned names.. How are u other ladies feeling? I'm persoannly just feeling huge!! :)


----------



## SmartieMeUp

New :pink: bump due 12th October :D x


----------



## Zenobia

Love the piccy's smartie :) Gz on :pink:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Thank you ^_^


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Welcome smartie :hi:


----------



## babyhopes2323

welcome to all the new ladies , and congratulations on your :pink: and :blue: bumps. xxx

anatomy scan tomorrow... hoping to find out the gender.. finally !! hoping bubs cooperates.


----------



## Zenobia

Fingers crossed baby give u a good potty shot tomorrow x


----------



## kimini26

Our little girl is due October 8th.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome ladies! :hi: :flower:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Welcome kimini :hi:


----------



## enniejennie

Welcome all the new ladies!!

Good luck on your anatomy scan tomorrow babyhopes! Are you hoping for a boy or girl, or does it not matter?


----------



## DMG83

congrats on :pink: :blue: and healthy :yellow: bumps ladies!

Anomaly scan on fri to confirm gender again for us - although i KNOW it's a girl :haha:

And i turn the big 2-8 on wednesday :cry: lol x


----------



## babyhopes2323

@ enniejennie, i am hoping for a boy, but i guess i am trying to get used to the idea of a girl, it may well be a girl as legs were crossed last time, lets see what they say tomorrow. x are you finding out ?


----------



## Hunkdorey

Hi!! My name is Jacqueline and I am 28 years old, expecting my first baby at Haloween - scary baby!! lol!!

We are on team yellow, anomaly scan is on Wednesday and I'm hoping I can stay strong enough to not find out the sex!!

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## RoxyRoo

Hi, I had my scan and we're on team :pink: :)

Can you update the first page please :flower:

I hope all of you October Mummy's to be are well xx


----------



## enniejennie

babyhopes2323 said:


> @ enniejennie, i am hoping for a boy, but i guess i am trying to get used to the idea of a girl, it may well be a girl as legs were crossed last time, lets see what they say tomorrow. x are you finding out ?


Boys are so much fun! I am finding out on Saturday, hopefully to confirm that it is a girl. I am nervous about having a girl since I have a DS and he is easy so I hear that girls are harder. But I will be excited with either or!


----------



## Rude_Reds

I'm due on 19th Oct and I'm guessing it's a girl (I really want a girl. Lol)


----------



## LittleStars

enniejennie said:


> babyhopes2323 said:
> 
> 
> @ enniejennie, i am hoping for a boy, but i guess i am trying to get used to the idea of a girl, it may well be a girl as legs were crossed last time, lets see what they say tomorrow. x are you finding out ?
> 
> 
> Boys are so much fun! I am finding out on Saturday, hopefully to confirm that it is a girl. I am nervous about having a girl since I have a DS and he is easy so I hear that girls are harder. But I will be excited with either or!Click to expand...

hehe, and I heard girls are easier. I think both are probably just the same at the end of the day, just at different stages you'll have more difficulty with one or the other.


----------



## enniejennie

That is too funny littlestars! Yeah probably very true about the different stages.


----------



## brookie10

Hi im due Oct 10 and im having a beautifull baby boy


----------



## Sushai

Congrats girls on your pink, blue or yellow bumps!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Welcome new mummies & congrats on all the bump colours!! :pink: :blue: :yellow:


----------



## chichestermum

Hiya to all the newbies! 
Congrats on all the gender results or non results lol!
mines today!! fingers crossed baby shows us!!
Hope everybody is feeling fine! xx


----------



## 1st time

Hello Ladies:flower:

I'm 27y/o and Hubby and I are expecting our first LO just under one month after our first year wedding anniversary.:cloud9:

We can't wait to meet :blue:our BOY:blue: on 7th of October 2011.


----------



## babyhopes2323

We found out today, and we are team..................................

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:pink:

i wanted a blue bump so bad, but tech said he couldnt see a penis.. i said get one on there then !! lol i prepared myself to expect a girl as i was told about the possibility at 13 weeks, so im fine ! baby is healthy and thats what matters. xxxx


----------



## enniejennie

Congrats babyhopes!! That is too funny what you told the tech!:haha:


----------



## Zenobia

Awww lol Gz on Team Pink!


----------



## berniegroves

Hi, 
Can i join? 

I am expecting my first baby on 20th October. Currently i think it will be a boy, but we are having our 20 week scan on Friday, so if baby is in the right position we will be able to find out! eek! 

I live in Bristol in the South West with my lovely husband. 

Hello lovely October ladies!!!


----------



## LittleStars

Welcome to the new ladies!

Babyhopes - It's super fun shopping for pretty dresses and frilly things. Just try mixing up the pink with a little purple. Sometimes my daughter's wardrobe looked like someone had barfed Peptol Bismol all over it. lol 

I woke up this morning while turning from my right side to my left with a terrible shooting stabbing pain in my lower pelvis. I really really really want Baby A to move into a better position. Whenever this happens I fear the worst, like I broke them or something. Everything says they move around until around 32 weeks when they settle into a more permanent position. And yet.. do my babies switch from transverse? Noooooooo.. Silly babies. Don't they know they're hurting mommy?

So I have a weird dilemma.. needing advice: DD is having a birthday party for her friends on Sunday at a movie theatre. We invited and planned for 10 children. The RSVP's took a long time to come in and now instead of three weeks notice there is only from now until Sunday if we were to invite any child to replace the 3 cancellations we've had. We have to pay for a minimum of 8 for the party but only have a total of 7 confirmed including our daughter. We have three options. #1 try inviting another child by phone to fill the void, #2 don't bother and just pay for 8 even though only 7 come or #3 allow BIL to invite his ex-GF's son to come (BIL called yesterday, didn't understand why we hadn't invited the boy and insisted that if he could bring him he would pay for him). My daughter used to play with this boy who is like 10 months older before she started school (she only had two friends and was happy to have them) and when BIL was still dating the mother but the boy has problems sharing and takes hissy-fits and his mom is really bad at controlling him. But they used to be friends, he will be moving away to the other end of the city soon and the party is at a movie theatre so there is no chance to fight over toys and we would not accept any hissy-fitting. 

#3 is the easiest option even though I think it's so weird the BIL is still trying to play daddy to this boy after breaking up with GF, #2 is acceptable in the sense it requires us to do nothing and the movie theatre party isn't too expensive in comparison to other options we looked at, #1 is the most awkward for us as parents to accomplish. 

What do you think??


----------



## Chaos

LittleStars said:


> #3 is the easiest option even though I think it's so weird the BIL is still trying to play daddy to this boy after breaking up with GF, #2 is acceptable in the sense it requires us to do nothing and the movie theatre party isn't too expensive in comparison to other options we looked at, #1 is the most awkward for us as parents to accomplish.
> 
> What do you think??

Tbh? It's his life and up to him who he wants to play role model too, it's not affecting you. If the Ex and him are still friendly and it's not 'weird' .. I don't see a problem. It solves your problem with the party and the kids get to see each other again.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Babyhopes - It's super fun shopping for pretty dresses and frilly things. Just try mixing up the pink with a little purple. Sometimes my daughter's wardrobe looked like someone had barfed Peptol Bismol all over it. lol
> 
> I woke up this morning while turning from my right side to my left with a terrible shooting stabbing pain in my lower pelvis. I really really really want Baby A to move into a better position. Whenever this happens I fear the worst, like I broke them or something. Everything says they move around until around 32 weeks when they settle into a more permanent position. And yet.. do my babies switch from transverse? Noooooooo.. Silly babies. Don't they know they're hurting mommy?
> 
> So I have a weird dilemma.. needing advice: DD is having a birthday party for her friends on Sunday at a movie theatre. We invited and planned for 10 children. The RSVP's took a long time to come in and now instead of three weeks notice there is only from now until Sunday if we were to invite any child to replace the 3 cancellations we've had. We have to pay for a minimum of 8 for the party but only have a total of 7 confirmed including our daughter. We have three options. #1 try inviting another child by phone to fill the void, #2 don't bother and just pay for 8 even though only 7 come or #3 allow BIL to invite his ex-GF's son to come (BIL called yesterday, didn't understand why we hadn't invited the boy and insisted that if he could bring him he would pay for him). My daughter used to play with this boy who is like 10 months older before she started school (she only had two friends and was happy to have them) and when BIL was still dating the mother but the boy has problems sharing and takes hissy-fits and his mom is really bad at controlling him. But they used to be friends, he will be moving away to the other end of the city soon and the party is at a movie theatre so there is no chance to fight over toys and we would not accept any hissy-fitting.
> 
> #3 is the easiest option even though I think it's so weird the BIL is still trying to play daddy to this boy after breaking up with GF, #2 is acceptable in the sense it requires us to do nothing and the movie theatre party isn't too expensive in comparison to other options we looked at, #1 is the most awkward for us as parents to accomplish.
> 
> What do you think??

How bout giving your daughter the options and letting "her" choose whether she'd feel comfortable with this boy or not? If not, ask her if she has any friends she can call to ask if they'd like to come along. Usually the kids can get it done SO much quicker and if she calls another child to ask, maybe then you can talk to their parent and let them know your daughter would REALLY like him or her to come if it's cleared with you. 

I guess giving your daughter the option to choose since it's her birthday will make your choices a little bit clearer in my opinion. :winkwink:



Hi ladies :hi: Welcome to the group!

Also congrats on all the new genders coming in. We have a whole lot on Team :pink:!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Love seeing all the new genders coming in :) :)


----------



## Chaos

Thought I'd share my latest bump pic. Certainly making it's presence known now lol

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Num%202/20Weeks060611.jpg

And this is my DD doing what she does about 20 times a day, lifting my shirt and giving her lil sister a kiss lol. (Sorry about the pic, was on my mobile!)

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Num%202/Capture.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2323

chaos, those pics are very cute. x 

thanks for your wishes ladies, xx


----------



## LittleStars

Chaos I love the picture of the kiss! My DD kisses my belly in the morning before she goes to kindergarten. I love it!

As for the party. It was DH who really didn't want to give in to his brother's request. Mostly because of this: The other week he by accident dialed the old GF's phone #, he quickly hung up realizing his mistake. A few hours later his brother called him telling him that the exGF wanted to know why he had called. DH said it was a mistake and had since deleted her number (BIL used to live with her so it was under his name in our phonebook). Anyway, then BIL started to ask about our birthday plans and DH told him but then got a call on the other line and had to let BIL go, we figured he was trying to figure out if the GF's boy was invited. DH called BIL yesterday to let him know when we were having the family birthday party and BIL then mentioned he was bringing the GF's kid and DH said that it was just family and no kids unlike previous parties when she was younger. BIL then asked if kid was invited to other party and DH said no because DD had not asked for him to be invited and then he started saying that he would pay for him to come but then mentioned he might not be able to drop off/pick up and that GF would have to - GF who we haven't spoken to since the breakup. Awkward! As for BIL being a part of this boy's life, it's weird but really not our business. We just think it odd since the BIL is saying he feels like the father and wants to be a part of the kids life for forever, but meanwhile the kid has his father's family (though not the father) in his life, along with his half brother's father and will most likely eventually have his mother's bf/husband in his life. On top of that BIL is really flaky and we'd hate to see him end up disappointing the child in the long run. And and and.. though he was a really great babysitter when he was dating the GF he never seemed like a dad and was horrible at discipline, setting examples, teaching him etc. So it's just weird... but whatever. :)

I asked DD who she wanted to invite and she said either some boy from her class or this other boy. So at this point I'm leaving it up to DH as he was the one who really had an issue but I told him if we're inviting the kid from class he has to make the call since I'm chicken. 

Now if could just figure out the cake...


----------



## 20102001

We had ours today .. healthy baby.
Still team yellow ... although OH and mum think :pink: as they didn't see a willy :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars said:


> Chaos I love the picture of the kiss! My DD kisses my belly in the morning before she goes to kindergarten. I love it!
> 
> As for the party. It was DH who really didn't want to give in to his brother's request. Mostly because of this: The other week he by accident dialed the old GF's phone #, he quickly hung up realizing his mistake. A few hours later his brother called him telling him that the exGF wanted to know why he had called. DH said it was a mistake and had since deleted her number (BIL used to live with her so it was under his name in our phonebook). Anyway, then BIL started to ask about our birthday plans and DH told him but then got a call on the other line and had to let BIL go, we figured he was trying to figure out if the GF's boy was invited. DH called BIL yesterday to let him know when we were having the family birthday party and BIL then mentioned he was bringing the GF's kid and DH said that it was just family and no kids unlike previous parties when she was younger. BIL then asked if kid was invited to other party and DH said no because DD had not asked for him to be invited and then he started saying that he would pay for him to come but then mentioned he might not be able to drop off/pick up and that GF would have to - GF who we haven't spoken to since the breakup. Awkward! As for BIL being a part of this boy's life, it's weird but really not our business. We just think it odd since the BIL is saying he feels like the father and wants to be a part of the kids life for forever, but meanwhile the kid has his father's family (though not the father) in his life, along with his half brother's father and will most likely eventually have his mother's bf/husband in his life. On top of that BIL is really flaky and we'd hate to see him end up disappointing the child in the long run. And and and.. though he was a really great babysitter when he was dating the GF he never seemed like a dad and was horrible at discipline, setting examples, teaching him etc. So it's just weird... but whatever. :)
> 
> I asked DD who she wanted to invite and she said either some boy from her class or this other boy. So at this point I'm leaving it up to DH as he was the one who really had an issue but I told him if we're inviting the kid from class he has to make the call since I'm chicken.
> 
> Now if could just figure out the cake...

Did you ever get to Cake Central Site I linked you to a few posts back? You may find some inspiration there. It's an AWESOME site!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Chaos and Mummy. LOVE the pics of the kisses on the belly. Very cunning! Chaos, your belly is cute!


----------



## chichestermum

We had our scan today!!! all is well and baby is doing fabulous!! all is well and we got to see that it was a...*GIRL!!!*
So happy we got to find out and we have already started the pinkathon :D DD is not happy with it being a girl, she says its still just a baby, i think she doesnt think babies are boy or girl but just baby until they get to the standing up age were she can distinguish them, so cute :)


----------



## danielleb86

hello. I am due october 31 with my fourth girl. Was hoping for a boy, but at 14 weeks was told shes a girl.


----------



## MrsK

Just went back through pages of posts I had to catch up on the past few days. I've been reading this thread, even if I haven't been writing anything! 

Doing great so far, can't believe I'm past the half-way point.. time is flying for me! My BFF is being induced tomorrow morning-- she's at 38 weeks and has mild preeclampsia. I've been keeping her company at the hospital.. time ticks by SO slowly when waiting for labor to start! Part of me wishes I were ready to deliver already-- but mostly I'm glad to have our little boy safely tucked away inside me for now. I've got so much on my plate, I know I wouldn't have the time right now for taking care of a newborn. So excited for my friend, though! Can't wait to hold her little girl in my arms :)

I have partial placenta pervia, so there's a chance I will have to have a scheduled c-section even though I'm planning for a homebirth.. I love getting to see the labor and delivery floor at the hospital and familiarizing myself with the environment a bit to get used to the idea of possibly not getting the birth I want. 

Well, just wanted to say hi to everyone and let you know that I haven't disappeared-- I'm reading this thread faithfully!


----------



## hannahadora

feeling fantastic, getting a lot of heartburn though and lack of sleep but worth it. how about you? yeah, we having a little boy....did you find out? x


----------



## babyhopes2323

wow so many :pink: bumps. xxx congratulations to all the :pink: and :blue: bumps. xx


----------



## zb5

Welcome all the new people, and congrats on all the new :blue: and :pink: bumps! Mostly :pink: it seems! Have you noticed, if you look at our front page, it is mostly :blue: at the beginning of the month and mostly :pink: at the end?? It's funny...

I think I got my first ever case of heartburn the past few days. Today it is feeling better again though. :shrug: You never know with these pregnancy symptoms, when they'll suddenly get worse or when they'll disappear. Um... I vote for disappear, except the lovely kicking and belly of course! :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Welcome new people & congrats on the new bump colours


----------



## katerdid

:hi: hello new people!! Congrats on all your :blue: and :pink: bumps!

I'm so excited! My scan is in an hour!! Then I get to share what color my bumpy is :D

Ugh heartburn! I have had it for the past 2 days straight. Not fun at all!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Katerdid i cant wait to find out what your having!!!! :)


----------



## totomum2B

hi everyone.
Just joined and thought id share im 21 weeks 2day been told i have a pink bump but will be confirmed @ next scan.
Congratulations to all


----------



## LittleStars

Ugh heartburn has been driving me batty for 2 months now. Last pregnancy Gaviscon worked really well until it was so bad I needed a prescription but this time aorund it's not nearly as bad and Tums seems to do the trick and Gaviscon actually makes me feel naseous. Oh well.

So since I started the story I may as well give an update for entertainment sake: DH finally decided he would just give in to his brother's request for his EX's child to come to the party. Told him the time on a voicemail and asked him to call back. He called later last night and said now he wasn't sure if the boy would be able to come because unless BIL can make it to the movie/party with him he's not allowed to go because the EXgf thinks that her son has "problems". Now you have to understand that we've been left with him for babysitting at our house before and BIL dated this girl for nearly 4 years so we all know each other. Oh well. Anyway so we're in limbo about whether this child is coming but now the two extras that are step-siblings of one of the girls we DID want at the party are able to come but I told the theatre that my maximum #'s would be no more than 9 but if this boy comes I'm going to have to call are sort that out because we'll be more. Argh! I am absolutly just throwing a party at my house next year like we used to and to hell with who does or doesn't come. This is sooooo annoying since it was supposed to be simplier. Think I can convince the twins not to have parties when they are old enough and just buy them extra expensive presents? lol FX!


----------



## enniejennie

Good luck katerdid!!


----------



## zb5

That is annoying Littlestars! I will try to plan baby's bday parties to be at home... :haha:

Well, I had my OB checkup today and got in trouble for my weight gain. 10 lbs in one month. Apparently I am not supposed to keep gaining 10 lbs per month... that would be bad :blush: I felt a little better when she was checking for his heartbeat with the Doppler and he gave her a big ole kick and she said "WHOA! That is a big kick for a 22 weeker!" DH saw it from across the room! Hehe.

The OB said, "You know, you gained 10 lbs this month but that's not the baby. The baby doesn't weigh 10 lbs." I said, "Yeah, but his foot might."

Argh, anyway. More walking for me, and less brownies I guess. I feel like I could eat everything in sight though.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> That is annoying Littlestars! I will try to plan baby's bday parties to be at home... :haha:
> 
> Well, I had my OB checkup today and got in trouble for my weight gain. 10 lbs in one month. Apparently I am not supposed to keep gaining 10 lbs per month... that would be bad :blush: I felt a little better when she was checking for his heartbeat with the Doppler and he gave her a big ole kick and she said "WHOA! That is a big kick for a 22 weeker!" DH saw it from across the room! Hehe.
> 
> The OB said, "You know, you gained 10 lbs this month but that's not the baby. The baby doesn't weigh 10 lbs." I said, "Yeah, but his foot might."
> 
> Argh, anyway. More walking for me, and less brownies I guess. I feel like I could eat everything in sight though.

That ol poop!:haha: They have to go and add the weight gain issue in. While I can see that they get concerned about too much weight gain correlated with Gestational Diabetes I DO think that with you "little" momma's it's just what your body is needing at the time and it will balance itself out just as it is with those of us who are heavy who aren't gaining all that much at all. It's not hurting the baby and frankly losing weight is something I can appear to lose that most likely won't come off so easy once the baby is here because of how sluggish my metabolism usually is with hypothyroid/Type II diabetes and insulin combo.:wacko:


Take it easy, try to eat as healthy as you can and try not to stress too much dear friend.:thumbup::hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## yourstruly10

Wow I have missed so much lol. DD has been keeping my very busy with cruising. I can't take my eyes off her for more then 2 seconds and even then she's made her way out of the room without me noticing lol.

First off Huge Congrats on all the genders coming in. Such an exciting time! 
And a big welcome to all the new ladies.

Katerdid- good luck with your scan. Excited to hear if your bump is pink or blue!

Little stars and katerdid- sorry to hear about the heart burn. I had it so bad at the end with my daughter I was literally eating tums like candy and had way over the 5 max a day. So far I have been lucky to only have a day or two with heart burn.

Zb5- awe love that baby is kicking so good for you!! This little girl kicks pretty good for 21(almost 22 weeks) also when she wants to. I have alot more movement this time then I did with my daughter at 22 weeks. 10 pounds at 22 weeks isn't horrid as long as it slows down I suppose. I'm worried about my appointment tomorrow. I still haven't gained a pound. I started at 158 and I'm still 158. 

Little stars- sounds awfully annoying throwing a birthday party like that and deal with will they come or won't they. Hopefully everything just falls into place and works. 

AFM-

22 weeks tomorrow. It's going so fast now. We move in 11 days and I have a 3d ultrasound booked for 10 days from now. So looking forward to it. Still haven't bought much since I'm still having dreams that the gender was wrong. Hoping to confirm it's a girl in 10 days. She moves lots and I feel it when she wants to let me. Just started feeling her while standing I nthe last week. Woke up this morning feeling very front heavy. Not sure if she is sitting father forward or what but it feels like if I lean forward I'm going to fall on my face lol.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## katerdid

Hey ladies! Back from my scan - I'm TEAM :blue: !!!


----------



## yourstruly10

Yay! Congrats on team blue katerdid!!!


----------



## enniejennie

Congrats on :blue: katerdid!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Congrats Katerdid! :happydance:


----------



## 1st time

katerdid said:


> Hey ladies! Back from my scan - I'm TEAM :blue: !!!

:happydance:Congrats on being team :blue:blue:blue:


----------



## MrsK

congrats, katerdid! We need more blue bumps :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

congrats on team :blue: katerdid !!


----------



## zb5

yeah :blue:!

Thanks for your support on the weight gain issue, i have gained 20 lbs total, but 10 just in the past 4 weeks! I think that's why the doctor was shocked. It always feels bad to hear that you are gaining too much, but now that I am thinking more clearly, she wasn't toooo mean about it. More like, you're okay right now but if you keep gaining this fast you will definitely be too heavy in the end. Sort of thing. Hopefully it levels off from here on out!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congrats katerdid :blue:


----------



## DMG83

congrats :blue:!!

Well.. I weighed myself yesterday morning and weighed myself this morning and i gained 3lbs overnight :rofl: FANTASTIC!!!! :rofl:

fruit, veg, and alow fat meal for me today with PLENTY of water me thinks.. i've got my 20 wk scan tomorrow! lol xx


----------



## 20102001

What do we do once we've had our scans ... ? 
Just sit and wait for 20 weeks .. ? :haha:

Or sit and grow lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

sit, grow & wait lol, i think we should all be offered a scan at about 30-32 weeks to break up the wait a bit x


----------



## chichestermum

Congrats on the blue bump!!!

haha yea just sit and balloon with the odd waddle to an appointment with the midwife lol!
Its a horribly long wait! I found myself washing, drying, ironing, folding and putting away all DD baby clothes when i got past 23weeks, they were washed soo many times lol! but it passed the time! that and doing squats at 34 weeks to try bring on labour! no such luck tho lol!! xx


----------



## Chaos

zb5 said:


> yeah :blue:!
> 
> Thanks for your support on the weight gain issue, i have gained 20 lbs total, but 10 just in the past 4 weeks! I think that's why the doctor was shocked. It always feels bad to hear that you are gaining too much, but now that I am thinking more clearly, she wasn't toooo mean about it. More like, you're okay right now but if you keep gaining this fast you will definitely be too heavy in the end. Sort of thing. Hopefully it levels off from here on out!


Ya it does suck :( Sometimes tho we need someone to be blunt with us regarding that .. with my DD I was like you, I just wanted to EAT. I had a love affair with ritz crackers and was eating a sleeve a day lol. I went from 140 to 200lbs in 9 months. I got 'told off' too ;) So know how that feels!
It was NUTS. And although I didn't look it, I was all front belly, My belly went from a nice flat trim 32 inch to 46 inches by the time lil miss had finished with me! How I didn't get stretch marks I'll never know. It crippled me, my lower back/SI was horrendous, I was at the Chiro 3 times a week, I couldn't get up off the floor, roll over in bed. It was so bloody painful to just walk. The Chiro told me each extra pound when pregnant is like 10lbs pulling forward on your back. Hindsight is 20/20 tho, right? Those ritz tasted SO good at the time hahaha

It all fell off after Birth (28lbs the day I gave birth!!) so don't fret :) I've tried to be a lot more concious of what I eat this time around (plus I can't eat right now because my IBS has been really playing up and I've been stuffed up since last Sat, it sucks.) Because I am already starting to get the back problems again (it started at about 5 months with my other DD) and I've only put on 8 so far. Darn backs!!!

congrats, katerdid!


----------



## LittleStars

Congratualtions Katerdid, about time we got some more boys in here!

I have put on sooooooooo much weight. Partly the fertility drugs leading into the pregnancy and then going off of a zero-low carb diet intially but I can't lie and tell you I don't indulge ALL the time. I can't help it. Two appointments ago my nurse who weighed me was shocked at the gain in 3 weeks but then this last appointment my doctor had nothing but praise for me when I only gained 2 lbs in two weeks. I know they get nervous about gestational diabetes and that's fair but sometimes women just gain a lot of weight during pregnancy and nothing comes of it except for being fatter after birth than before pregnancy. Sucks for the moms to lose it but once the baby is born we can rip through that extra weight and get back to fighting form in no time. Lucky for us too, we're giving birth late fall and can hide under sweaters and jackets during the winter while we burn our calories and by spring I'm sure we'll all be MILF's! lol :) I've already started thinking about my gameplan once the twins are born.

I have shocking news: last night I slept through the entire night and didn't wake until my alarm. I know that doesn't sound shocking but I literally have not done that the entire pregnancy. I even drank a fair bit of fluids near bedtime. I'm hoping BabyA is moving up and off my bladder finally, but that might be too much to ask for. lol 

My sister is coming to two this weekend and I'm so excited, we're going to go looking at strollers and baby stuff together! I have several contenders for strollers right now but I'm thinking of getting a side-by-side instead of a tandem so I need to being my tape measure and then start measuring doorways in stores. lol The shopkeepers are going to think I'm mad! 

Time to go pick up DD.. quick question: Anyone getting cramping in the uterus after walking approx. 600 meters straight or so? It's about 1.6kms round trip to the school and my lower belly is so achy when I walk to pick up DD but she hates when I drive to the school.


----------



## zb5

Chaos, that is great that you lost 28 lbs just with the birth! Amazing. Hope that works for me. :winkwink: I too have been having some sore back issues recently so some of it could be due to the weight. And I don't want to get diabetes either. So I definitely need to try to be reasonable with the weight gain. But not obsessive either. How does one do that again? :haha:

LittleStars, I had some achey cramping feelings too sometimes after walking. I think it has to do with all the weight on the front pulling on your ligaments. It has gotten better recently since I've been walking a bit less. But I should probably start walking more again!


----------



## Hunkdorey

Had my scan yesterday! Everything is all good and well and we managed to stay strong and didn't ask to know the sex!! Will post pictures later on xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh my gosh my boobs are ITCHY today! :wacko: :haha: 

I'm also having to pee in a half gallon jug for 24 hours to test for issues with preeclampsia. 

Other than that, I'm enjoying Amelia moving and kicking around. Last night she moved from the bladder to kicking my right butt cheek. :haha: What a gift to be able to experience this! \o/ 

Nothing else is going on. I'm quite bored on bed rest, but nobody every died from boredom. :haha:

Have a great day all you lovely ladies! :hug:


----------



## yourstruly10

Hunkdorey- Congrats on having a good scan and you are so much stronger then me. Id never be able to not ask for the gender lol.

Mommy's angel- My boobs have been really itchy too... Its driving me mad. 

AFM
I had my 22 week appointment today. All looks good. Blood pressure and weight is good. Ive actually gained 4 pounds now.

Doctor did measure my tummy though and said im measuring big. She said I measured 25 weeks even though im only 22 weeks. She didnt seem concerned at all and said baby probably just had a growth spurt and since its my second its ok to measure a little ahead but I cant help but worry since it can be a sign of GD. I never had it with my daughter and hope I dont with this one. My ultrasound didnt show excess fluid or an oversized baby at 18 weeks but that was a month ago so who knows.

Just worried now. Probably shouldnt be though since my doctor wasnt and I trust her.

Oh and here is my 22 week bump. 
https://i53.tinypic.com/9k8nib.jpg


----------



## shelleney

Hey there Ladies! :hi:

I have only been away for 3 days, but there were pages and pages to read! All caught up now though!
Congrats to all those who now have a :pink: or :blue: bump. and well done to those team :yellow: ladies for staying strong!
Mummy2Tyler and Chaos - I love your "bump kiss" photos!
As for weight gain - i had gained 14 pounds by 18weeks. probably abit excessive, but im not too bothered by it. might start to worry if the weight gain starts increasing rapidly though.

AFM: 20 weeks today! woohoo! so happy to have made it half way. Im really tired, but enjoying every minute of this pregnancy!

Hope you and your bumps are all well :flower:
xx


----------



## Hunkdorey

My little beautiful bump!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







19wks.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babyhopes2323

lovely pic hunkydorey. x:cloud9:


----------



## DMG83

off for my 20wk scan in a couple of hours :happydance:

i've been ill all week, swollen glands, tongue, ringing ears, aching all over but made it to work all week still except yesterday i just had to leave after lunch - i couldn't even eat (and have only managed 1 slice of banana bread since which i was then :sick:) so i'm staying in bed today until hospital time, then going straight back to bed again :dohh:

all my friends have had it and said they took ibuprofen to take down the pain and swelling (fab - can't take it lol) but i've not taken anything yet. Don't want to either and getting through it so far so hoping it clears up soon!

hope everyone is well, great picture hunky x


----------



## caleblake

hey all will update soon but back in hospital AGAIN hope your all well xxx


----------



## DMG83

eugh gash hope you're ok :hugs: get well soon hun xxx


----------



## DMG83

Just back from our 20week scan, our girl is definitely a girl lol everything was perfect and she measured bang on her dates of 19wk 4days.

Sonographer was lovely and the whole scan procedure was lovely too :happydance: 

Hope you're all doing well :flower: xx
 



Attached Files:







19weeks4days 1.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 7









19weeks4days 2.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babyhopes2323

lovely pic Nai1983, my little girl was measuring a few days behind too, doc says this is normal ?

gash, hope youre ok . x


----------



## babyhopes2323

gash, could you please update my due date and bump colour as well on the first page|? thanks xx EDD - 24.10.11 - 1.11.11


----------



## DMG83

babyhopes2323 said:


> lovely pic Nai1983, my little girl was measuring a few days behind too, doc says this is normal ?
> 
> gash, hope youre ok . x

yeah our tech said it's normal to measure a few days behind or ahead - they don't get worried unless it's more than a week or so she said. We went slightly early for our "20 week" scan so she was supposed to be 19w4d and that's what she measure too so she wasn't small this time, but she measured nearly a week behind at the 8w scan and she's fine now! it's measured down to millimeters so the smallest adjustment can mean a day or two so i wouldn't worry :flower: also our babies all grow at different rates at the moment :flower:

She said the real differences start to show in 3rd tri when baby is getting plumper :thumbup: cos i asked if we could have a guideline for predicted weight etc. but she said not yet - the mw starts measuring the bump for that at 24w so another 4 weeks for us before we get measured on our personalised chart - hoping she's not measuring big all of a sudden then!! :haha:

I'm so silly, i was a bit gutted that i didn't get weighed today :dohh: i weighed myself this morning and have only gained 3lbs since 12wk scan so was so happy that i was doing well on not gaining too much weight but they never weighed me :haha: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hukydory- glad the scan went well and well done for staying strong & not asking the gender :)

Nai- beautiful pics hunny glad all is well with your lil girl x


----------



## DMG83

thanks hun :flower:


----------



## hunibunihuman

I am expecting a boy and he is due on the 1st October 2011 :)


----------



## LittleStars

Just a quick pop in to catch up see how everyone is doing. I am going crazy trying to get the house clean for our guests tomorrow. As of right now we have 17 people coming over and I can't for the life of me think where they are all going to sit to eat. We just don't have enough chairs. lol 

We settled on a chili dinner since our BBQ died rather suddenly and we've decided not to replace it this year and wait until next summer. We're a little sad about it but we'll survive! And for the cake DD insisted on cupcakes and DH really wanted a cake so DD and I decided we'd make cupcakes together (chocolate ones with pink icing and rainbow bit ones with chocolate icing) and then get a made cake from the grocery store that is a giant cupcake for the candles and message. Not my usual fancy-ness but I just don't have the ambition this year as much as I tried to muster some. Then DD picked out a different cake from a different grocery store for her friend-party. 

Now if could just finish up all the cleaning, make the chili, bake and ice the cupcakes... mon dieu! It'll all be worth it though in the end.

Thankfully the babies are cooperating and have decided to sleep through all the cleaning.


----------



## 20102001

hunibunihuman said:


> I am expecting a boy and he is due on the 1st October 2011 :)

And your from Coventry!
I'm from Coventry priginally ... well close to there anyway :flower:

Confrats on being bluuuue :happydance:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I'm due 12th October, not the 13th :)


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks Nai :flower: thats a relief to know, i was freaking out a little bit about the growth xxxx

they weigh us at every appointment here and scan us at every appointment, and every appointment is usually in 3 - 4 weeks so every month we get scanned and weighed !


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone!

Sorry it's been awhile but besides the appointment today, my gmail account was hacked by someone in China. Found out from the Huffington Post that political advisors and military advisors accounts were hacked as well as other gov't agencies. I'm not sure if I'm just a freak accident or if with my political stance and backing of military men and women if I was targeted for that reason. I received MANY calls while at my appointment from people wondering what the heck was going on. I couldn't see because I was OBVIOUSLY at my appointment so when I got home, came home to a MESS. Had to change ALL my passwords, deal with facebook which had a post from this idiot, throw out a mass mail to tell everyone DON'T open, Don't Click, and DELETE, while also going through with a fine tooth comb to "lock" certain aspects of documentation and test outgoing mail and such to be sure it's safe to email friends and family again. :wacko: I wondered how it happened because I don't click on ANYTHING that's unknown and all my sites are known and protected so this idiot accessed my account by hacking through googles problem areas.

At any rate, NOW I can update you all...



Had my appointment today and it went well. Bed rest has helped my length to go from 2.0cm's to 2.4cm's. Still funneled but with 1.3cm's ABOVE the stitch which is excellent and 1cm BELOW the stitch. She's not down to just the stitch holding her and according to a reliable source in the IC thread, we're actually doing GREAT! :happydance:

They were able to see her heart completely and the sonographer said SHE didn't see any sign of Ventricular Septal Defect. There was a black spot that "could" be, but she said it was SO tiny that she was confident it'd fix itself "IF" it was. We're still going to have to see the Pede. Cardiologist to get their final stance on things, but the fact that her final report told the Perinatal Center she didn't see ANY heart problems, it made for a joyful day! \o/

Still on bed rest for as long as it takes to keep the baby and stitch working to term but they are SO confident there are no more internal sonograms to check the stitch and length. This is to keep from risking length to dwindle with overdoing internal sonograms as well as once the baby gets to 26 and 28wks the risk of preterm labor gets less riskier for me. 

We're almost there! Only 15-17 more weeks to keep her safe and healthy.:happydance:

We have another anomaly scan in 5wks for the Peri Center and OBVIOUSLY have to go back to the cardiologist in July for HIS opinion with his OWN sonographer. Praying all is clear and he see's NOTHING! :winkwink:

Oh and only gained 1lb this week and only 8lbs since the start. I'm plus size so this isn't an issue for me or baby. :thumbup:


Nai, can't believe how clear those sono pics are. Mine are still fuzzy! I can see her BETTER than several weeks ago, but not the whole body like yours. BEAUITFUL!

Gash, so sorry hunny that your back in the hospital. I thought I was becoming a "frequent flyer". Praying you start feeling better soon darlin! :flower:

:hi: and :hug: for everyone else!


----------



## katerdid

Poor Gash, hope you get out of hospital soon!!! :hugs:

Thanks everyone! I'm so in love with my little William and already looking forward to boy stuff like trains and lego's and tree climbing lol. I really hope my next one is a girl so I can do girly stuff too. Even tho my hubby insists our girl will be a tomboy. 

Here's my 21 week bumpy :D And here's some scan piccy's! (no doubting that he's a boy lol) 
https://i54.tinypic.com/sgqz9l.jpghttps://i56.tinypic.com/2czsy8.jpghttps://i53.tinypic.com/4tsk6c.jpg

He measured 15 oz at the scan though...aren't they supposed to be like 12-13 oz at 21 weeks? Does this mean he'll be a lil porker :haha: I can't wait til they can let me know an estimated weight and length at full term. Now that I know his gender, I wanna know how big he'll be!

Ah the dreaded weight gain issue... I've finally started gaining instead of loosing. Never thought I'd be glad to say that lol. I've gained 3 pounds from my starting weight in Jan and my midwife wasn't happy, but said I'll be ok as long as I keep it up. I should be 10lbs heavier according to all the charts, but we'll take what we can take I suppose.


----------



## zb5

MA, that is terrible about your accounts being hacked! I keep hearing in the news about various accounts being hacked, and have gotten some letters saying some of my info has been stolen. But nothing bad has come of it yet... :wacko: Guess I'm lucky.

That is great news about your cervix and about Amelia's heart!! :happydance: Strong baby girl in there!

Gash, hope you are doing okay. It sounds so terrible being in and out of the hospital! :hugs:



katerdid said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm so in love with my little William and already looking forward to boy stuff like trains and lego's and tree climbing lol. I really hope my next one is a girl so I can do girly stuff too. Even tho my hubby insists our girl will be a tomboy.

I feel the exact same way! I am so excited about my little boy but I am really hoping I get a girl sometime too. Girls can always be tomboys and do boyish things, but I doubt my boy will be wearing pink or dresses anytime soon. Girls get to do it all. It's not fair really... Still, I am so happy with my little boy!


----------



## DMG83

MA so glad your stitch is looking good and for LO's heart! :kiss:

Thanks :flower: the pic is super clear - DH said "oh it's cos you're so slim" bless him.. I am FAR from slim!!! :rofl: but I am pear shaped.. and i guess they're not scanning my butt thank goodness so I haven't got TOO much padding on my tummy :haha: rang my mum to tell her scan was perfect etc. and that ive only gained the 3lbs :happydance: and that i felt i was losing weight everywhere except bump, and she said... "oh is it going off your bum!? that's good!!!!" :rofl: I love my mum, she cracks me up lol yeah i guess mum.. why? have i got a big bum or something!? :shock: "OH!! UMMMM!!! I didn't mean it like thaaaaaaAAAAAaaat!" :rofl: Just get and knit me another cardi woman!!!! :haha: x


----------



## enniejennie

Those are beautiful pics Nai! Also that is too funny about what your mom said. Sometimes they have no sensor. LOL

That is great everything is going well MA!! 

Kater boys are so much fun, my DS loves to do all the boy's things plus he loves to play sports. Which is awesome to keep him active and out of trouble later in life!

I am so exited today I have a 3d/4d scan, also they are going to do a gender confirmation or denial. LOL :haha: But I have to wait another 10 hours! :wacko: UGH I have to find somehthing to make the time pass!! I can not wait to the see the baby again!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

enniejennie - hope the scan goes great for you, please post some pics as i would love to nosey as i have a 4dscan tomorrow too to confirm gender and your around the same gestation as me :) xx


----------



## enniejennie

Thank you mummy, I will definitely post the photos tonight! It is always nice to know what to expect when going in for a scan! :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

yehh deffo :) look forward to seeing them and good luck hope you have a fab time seeing your little one xx


----------



## enniejennie

So it is definitely a girl!! But the little stinker was cuddling upto the placenta and had the umbilical cord all in her face so we could not get but one 3D photo. We have rescheduled for Tuesday to get another scan and DVD of the baby since she was stubborn and would not wake up at all!! She also kept on putting her hands and arms in her face. Oh well at least I get to see her twice this week!!
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 15.4 (3).jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 9









Ultrasound 15.4 (2).jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 13









Ultrasound 15.4 (1).jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## babyhopes2323

congrats on the :pink: bump ennie !!x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yay Ennie :happydance: Congrats on little :pink: :happydance: You have a name ready??


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Enniejennie congrats on your pink baby & thankyou for posting the pics... Can't wait for my scan today x


----------



## enniejennie

Thank you ladies!!!

MA her name will be Avery Rose, her big brother picked out her middle name. He was excited to be helping out with her name!

Your welcome Mummy2Tyler, good luck at your scan!! Will you be posting pics later?


----------



## babyhopes2323

good luck mummy 2 tyler, cant wait to hear updates !


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aww, very cute name! :hugs: Congrats again!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

My scan today was fab!! :)

There are some photos on my journal is anyone wants to nosey!! :) xx


----------



## shelleney

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> My scan today was fab!! :)
> 
> There are some photos on my journal is anyone wants to nosey!! :) xx

Glad you had such a fab scan. Your little girl is beautiful!!
xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

gorgeous pics mummy. x


----------



## yourstruly10

Mummy2Tylerxx- Your pics are so nice. Makes me excited for my 3d in 5 days.

enniejennie- Love the name! Reminds me of my daughters. Her name is Ava Rose lol.

AFM- I am exhausted lately. I barely leave the house and am living in sweats. DD is still up 2 times a night and up for the day at 6 am. Little baby Ali in my tummy kicks all night, and hard uncomfy kicks, not the nice love taps anymore.

I've also been having tons of pressure which is a real pain but Icalled my doctor yesterday and she said its most likely from my uterus growing so fast and all the pressure from measuring 3 weeks ahead. Ive also been having tons of clear/yellow(TMI) Egg white ish CM. Talked to her about that to and she said that it would probably increase over the next few weeks that it was common at this stage in pregnancy.

Other then that getting excited to move house in a week and see my baby girl(an confirm shes a girl, been having its a boy dreams) in 3d in 5 days.

How's everyone else feeling.?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

You will love it yourstruly its amazing!!!! 

Did you get one with ava??


----------



## enniejennie

That is crazy yourstruly. We love the name Avery and my DS picked out the middle name Rose which we loved as well! Good luck at your scan!!


----------



## yourstruly10

Mummy2Tylerxx idid get one with Ava but only at 31 weeks so she was so big we could only really get face shots. They were really clear though. This time im having one at 23 weeks and one at 28.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Aww :) , See the sonographer said to us because she was only 21weeks she will still look "skinny" lol so the face shots arnt as good as when your futher on, but it was good to see her whole little body , adorable :) Hope you enjoy yours and cant wait to see pics x


----------



## LittleStars

Phew.. finally got caught up from missing all the action here over the weekend. 

Gash - hoping you and baby are alright!

MA - glad to hear everything is looking so well, what great news!

I'm loving the pictures everyone is posting. Have to wait another week and a half until another attempt at guessing gender. mon dieu!

My weekend was crazy to say the least. My sister was in town and after I busted my butt to get the house looking clean and fabulous I had some time to hang out before the party on Saturday so we went to some baby boutiques and it was so fun! I am down to two twin side-by-side strollers now but they only had the single versions in so that sucked. It was nice to be able to at least see how tall it was, light, how to collapse it etc. I will have to do some more research though before I order something unseen. Turns out sist and I are both in love with the exact same bedding set. doh! 

My mom told me this weekend that she is going to give me her crib she bought for when DD stayed at her house over night along with the toddler bed in favor of buying two new cribs from IKEA that turn in to toddler beds later on. Yay! The crib won't match the one I have already but I was never going to be able to afford or find a duplicate anyway. I think I prefer that one is dark wood and the new one is white rather than trying to have two in the dark wood since they would obviously look different anyway. The toddler bed though is exactly the same as the one I bought so that's a bonus! My mom also indicated that most likely she and my dad were going to help me afford the stroller since I have to give away the one they had got me last baby. Yay again! I just might be able to afford the super expensive car seats I have to buy to be able to fit in the back of my small car along with a booster and the really good breast pump I want. 

The family birthday party went really well. The house was FULL but the food was good, Katherine loved all her presents and barely anything was spilled on the carpet. lol Unfortunately my husbands family decided to insult and argue with him during the evening over things like him being in the military and economics (he's an economics major) etc. Luckily his family hates my family so we enjoyed our meal in relative bliss in the other room. But seriously.. they suck. thankfully DD has no clue so far but I hope they can smarten up soon because I really don't think she'll take too kindly to people attacking her daddy since she idolizes him. 

Then there was the party for DD's friends yesterday. The movie was great and the kids were so well behaved. She had so much fun! I can honestly say though, I am soooooooo glad it is over for another year! Next year I want to just have a small party at our house or just get her to pick 2-3 friends and we'll take them mini putting and out for dinner or some such nonsense.


----------



## babyhopes2323

good luck for your scan yours truly .

hope everyone else is doing good. afm, got a very sore back and no solution !!


----------



## katerdid

Glad your party well relatively well Littlestars!

Babyhopes, I feel ya on the sore back! Although I'm more like sore all over. I'm going to have to have a chat with my manager about cutting back my hours. I just can't do 8 hr shifts on my feet like I used to. That requires too much pain meds for my liking. 

I'm so excited for this weekend! June 19th is Father's Day and our One Yr Anniversary, so we're going out to a really swanky restaurant. I have a really cute dress that's flowy enough for my bump to fit and I'll have to bust out the iron for DH's tie (I found it crumpled on the floor! silly men).


----------



## zb5

My back has been hurting too. It's worst when I wake up in the morning, I think it gets really tight while I sleep. :( It's better when I stretch it a lot.

My DH also destroys his ties! What is their problem??

Baby's kicks have finally gotten so strong that they made it hard to fall asleep last night! Jeez! But as DH says, it will be even harder to sleep once he's born. :haha: They don't hurt me or anything yet, but I can see how they will at some point...


----------



## babyhopes2323

katerdid and zb5, its horrible the aches... and theres not much you can do about it, im a bit weary about getting a warm pack on, can we do that? and its pretty much on the whole day so im gonna have to find a solution soon !


----------



## DMG83

i'm at home with a viral infection :cry: been ordered 3 days of rest, paracetamol, fluids and sleep :dohh:

work will NOT be happy!! :dohh:

but i feel like death, headache, swollen glands, swollen tongue, sore throat, chesty cough, inflammation on my lungs :grr: 

fun times lol hope you're all well :flower:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Get well soon nai xx


----------



## Chaos

I've had back problems since I was 11 when I fell on rocks at the beach in Newquay. Fell right on the end of my spine, never been the same since. 
This last 2 weeks, back has been absolutely unbearable also. The 5 month mark is when it got really bad with my DD. I've been seeing a chiropractor ever since and he really does help. My SI Joint gets all out of wack. I basically become a cripple by the end of the day, I can't walk, put any weight on my legs. The pain just takes mu breath away. It sucks so bad. Its just down to the extra weight, my back can't handle it. As soon as I gave birth to my DD it stopped instantly, so at least I know there's an end in sight.

If you can see a Chiropractor its really worth it. The first couple sessions you'll be sore, because they un trap things that have been all snarled up, but after that its awesome. If you're in the USA, Insurance should cover it and it will be a co-pay. Medicare you'll have to get a referal, but they will cover it for you. If you're in England, you can go private or ask your Dr to refer you and the NHS will cover it most times (I used to see one back in England also)

I have found that if I sleep on my side, a pillow between my knees does help a lot because it helps keep your lower back in alignment when you sleep, or if you sleep on your back, put it under your knees so they are slightly bent, this also helps to support your back as you sleep.

My DH said I can get a prenatal massage on my lower back for my Birthday. I'm so excited :) Some other things that have helped mine (if you wanna try it) is Epsom salts bath. (1 cup to a bath of hot water) .. soak for 20 minutes. Make sure you drink a cup of water after because it can get you dehydrated. It's excellent stuff, do it just before bed.
Ice pack on the area, 15 mins on, 15 mins off for 1 hr. You can do this as much as you want in the day. Sometimes I fall asleep with one on my back. This takes down the swelling in the area. A heat pad will encourage blood flow, therefore swelling, compounding the issue.
You can take paracetamol, but that's it. No heat rubs, icy hot etc.

There is a yoga stretch called the something cat, where you're on all 4s and arch your back then let it drop in to an opposite arch. Its really good for untrapping areas in your lower back. If you google prenatal yoga stretches, a load will come up. It's really worth doing a few first thing in the AM and last thing in the PM just to loosen things up. They really do work wonders.

Not long to go, ladies :hugs:


----------



## Chaos

Nai1983 said:


> i'm at home with a viral infection :cry: been ordered 3 days of rest, paracetamol, fluids and sleep :dohh:
> 
> work will NOT be happy!! :dohh:
> 
> but i feel like death, headache, swollen glands, swollen tongue, sore throat, chesty cough, inflammation on my lungs :grr:
> 
> fun times lol hope you're all well :flower:

Bugger work! You gotta think of you and bub. Sorry you're feeling so rotten. It really does suck. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Chaos

Anyone hear from Gash and how she is doing?


----------



## DMG83

she updated her journal she's out of hospital again :flower: x


----------



## Mrsturner

Hi all,

I finally had my 21 week scan and we are thrilled to announce we have a healthy bouncing baby...........................................BOY!!!!....... 

We are naming him Alfie Mark Turner (Mark after DH's dad) and are so happy to be team blue!!:blue::blue::blue:


----------



## LittleStars

Congrats MrsTurner!!!

Katerdid - my DH takes his ties off at the end of the night and then leaves them still tied and puts them on a coathanger to save him the effort of trying to get the knot right next time. So funny! But it's mostly because he's in the military and rarely wears a tie unless we're off to a wedding or it's a formal dinner for work.

No back problems for me yet thankfully. I'm thrilled since I'm really hoping not to have to go on bedrest with this pregnancy. Seems like it's really common for twins pregnancies. I literally could not imagine how our family would function if that happened. I fear September and being 8 months pregnant trying to walk DD to school. Ekk! DD was telling me on the weekend she can't wait until my belly is too big for me to be able to drive anymore. nice!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

congrats MrsTurner :) xx


----------



## katerdid

Congrats Mrsturner! Welcome to team blue!

Good advice Chaos! Do you have any cures for round ligament pains? I have been suffering with it all week. It's only on the right side where my boy likes to snuggle and kick. I swear he is always on that side now. It's reeking havoc because he's not evenly distributing his tubby weight.

Lol, my hubby doesn't know how to tie a tie so they are just left all done up. Makes it really hard to iron, but I am terrible at tying ties also, so I'd rather not have to do it.

Oh that's great that Gash is out! I read on her journal she was having major issues with her asthma again, poor soul.

Poor Nai! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks Chaos, very very helpful information ! xx

congratulations Mrs Turner. !!

glad gash is doing ok. x

hope everyone else is fine.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh I am with you girls on back pain. I have scoliosis of the lumbar and an offset pelvis so have lots of back aching. Anyone have painful feet when you first wake in the morning? Mine hurt so bad to walk on for about 5 minutes then get better. It's weird. Also, I used o feel my baby moving a ton but for a few days it's much less, is this a problem or is it some kind of phase?


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ny, i have the most horrible feet pain ever and its not only when i wake up, its like the top half of underneath ur food its swollen and i feel the pain from the sudden weight gain !! in kilos, i have gained 2, im 71.9 kilos now, and i can feel the weight on my foot. :cry: sorry you have scoliosis, dont know much about it but will read about it.


----------



## zb5

Thanks Chaos, I have been doing the yoga thing actually. It is normally "cat-cow", but when you are pregnant you're only supposed to do the cat. My yoga teacher describes it as: "arch your back like a halloween cat", and I have been doing it sometimes in the morning too. It really helps! Then in between "cats", normally you would do the "cow" and arch your back the other way so your belly hangs, but for pregnant ladies they say just keep your back straight for a bit, then go back to "cat".

I am afraid to go to a chiropractor!


----------



## Chaos

zb5 said:


> Thanks Chaos, I have been doing the yoga thing actually. It is normally "cat-cow", but when you are pregnant you're only supposed to do the cat. My yoga teacher describes it as: "arch your back like a halloween cat", and I have been doing it sometimes in the morning too. It really helps! Then in between "cats", normally you would do the "cow" and arch your back the other way so your belly hangs, but for pregnant ladies they say just keep your back straight for a bit, then go back to "cat".
> *
> I am afraid to go to a chiropractor*!

Ohhhhh but it feels SOOO good! It becomes addicting haha


----------



## DMG83

another good exercise for pelvic pain is to lie flat on your back, knees bent, feet flat on the floor. Then do like slow pelvic thrusts, crunching your pelvis towards you and then arching your back slightly by pushing your pelvis under you.. this is brill for easing your sciatic nerve and lower back pain, one of my faves :thumbup: xx


----------



## zb5

Nai1983 said:


> another good exercise for pelvic pain is to lie flat on your back, knees bent, feet flat on the floor. Then do like slow pelvic thrusts, crunching your pelvis towards you and then arching your back slightly by pushing your pelvis under you.. this is brill for easing your sciatic nerve and lower back pain, one of my faves :thumbup: xx

We do pelvic tilts in prenatal yoga too, usually we do them standing against a wall but it sounds like the same idea. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsK

Thanks Nai! I've been having a lot of back pain and just did your exercise-- helped a lot!


----------



## DMG83

zb5 - it's a pilates one and that's pretty much the same :thumbup:

mrsk - glad it helped hun, i do this one every night, it's really released my sciatic nerve. I also sleep with a pillow between my legs now which has stopped my lower back overstretching or like PP said, put pillows under knees if lie on back -- it all helps 

:flower:


----------



## chichestermum

i put both my feet together and bend at the hips right down until my fingers touch my toes to get rid of my back pain, i dont know if its wise during pregnancy as it has got a lot harder to do! but thats the move thats always worked for me. I went to a (whatever you call those back specialist) about 8 months after having DD for ongoing back pain and that was 1 of the things he told me i should do when having back pain, the other 1 was the 1 u girls have already said but i could never do that 1 right and used to hurt myself more!! I also got told to do 1 were i had to lie on my back straight and lift my body up just keeping my ankles and shoulders on the floor and i could use my arms if i found it too difficult, that 1 was bloody hard but did help, havnt tried it during pregnancy tho! 

my back pain is at an all time bad today! on a positive note DD seems to have finally got the potty training! something must of clicked in her brain because she went from yesterday wearing nappies and not contemplating the potty, to today were she wanted to wear knickers all day, had no accidents and even when she went up for her nap and i put a nappy on her she kept it dry! so it looks like i might actually get to get her completely out of nappies before this baby comes along :) 
So proud of my lil girl :D


----------



## enniejennie

Sorry to all the ladies with back pain. I thankfully did not have it with DS, hopefully I will not have of with this pregnancy.

Tomorrow I have my re-scan for the 3d scan. Hopefully Avery will cooperate this time. :)


----------



## Lys

Hi Everyone!!

Sorry I have been MIA it has been a crazy month, we moved, had the OH's Bday and I have been fighting off a terrible cough/ cold for the last 2 weeks.

Seems like everyone is doing well and I love the pics! No real back pain here... had my 24 week (6 MONTHS!!) appt on Monday and everything looked really good. I gained 5 lbs this month which my Dr. said was fine but it's definitely freaking me out a little (since I have already gained a considerable amout). This last month with the move and the OHs bday I was not eating healthy and we did a lot more eating out. I don't mind gaining weight with being pregnant I just want it to be the healthy way and this last month I was being healthy!

Katerdid, I love your 21 week bump pic! 
MA, so glad the stitch is holding and that your making such great progress!!
Gash, Hope you are feeling better!!

Congrats to all the blue and pink bumps that have recently had their gender scans!!

I don't know if any of you follow the fruit to baby size weekly updates but I check mine every Sunday to see what my new fruit is for the week. I announce to the OH what fruit our lil guy is this week and it is all very exciting! For those of you who are papaya's (this is my 3rd week being a papaya and I am really not a fan of papayas in the first place and now I am just sick of them). I was at the grocery on Sunday and it is a grocery that buys from local and smaller farms but they have AMAZING produce and I found this!! 

THE BIGGEST PAPAYA EVER!!! :winkwink:
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm36/alyssaedelen/papaya.png


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Alyssa, your exactly one week ahead of me with your papaya. :haha:

Zb, opps. :duh: I've been doing cat and cow this week. :rofl: Amelia moves more but when she kicks me in the bladder I can't take it! :haha: So I've been doing cat and cow to move her. It's worked, but now I think with your feedback I'll just stick to cat. Can't do the pelvic tilt with the IC and stitch I have in. But I did get permission to do the cat. :winkwink:

Congrats on another Team :blue: in!:happydance::cloud9:

Not much going on here. Bed Rest, boredom, relaxation, insomnia, pee'ing. It all seems to be in the picture these days but I'm trying to make the most of it.:thumbup: Appointment next week but I won't get another scan until 5 weeks from now.:dohh: I'm nervous and want to know how the stitch is doing, but they seem to think going in too much from viability week isn't a good thing. I agree but how bout scans from top the belly for sanity sake?? :haha:

I've been blessed because from wk 6 I've had scans every two weeks. I've been able to see my little girl. Now going back to waiting 5 wks is just awful!:cry: I think I'll live though.:winkwink: Praying I make it to term and then some. REALLY shooting for Oct. 1st!

Love to you all. :hug:


----------



## zb5

MA, at one point my yoga teacher said we could do cow if we felt up to it. She just said pregnant ladies tend to stick out their bellies anyway, and that's how we get sore backs, so she didn't want us doing that any more than we already were in daily life. I don't think it's going to hurt anything though if you've been doing it. For me, I noticed just being on all fours in the "neutral spine" position feels good, so I don't bother with the cow. :)

Too bad they won't give you a scan or reassurance for a while - but hey, V-day is almost here! :happydance:

Lys, that is a huge papaya!!! Let's hope my little papaya is not that big yet. :haha: How was the move, are you happy in your new house and starting on the nursery?


----------



## Lys

Hi ZB5!
I feel like I have missed so much on this thread!! I too hope my lil papaya is not that big yet!

We haven't started the nursery yet but we will be starting it this month!! We went to Babies R Us today and found a stroller/ car seat that we LOVE! :happydance:
We didn't buy it yet as we want to get a couple other opinions from people who have either used it or have kids!

https://www.google.com/products/cat...=X&ei=xzz4TcbfAcv2gAf03MWTDA&ved=0CEkQ8gIwBA#


Here is the link, I don't know if any of you are familiar with it by chance and if so I would love to know what you think. If not what are you guys going w/ for strollers/ car seats?!


----------



## enniejennie

Lys that is the exact same stroller I am getting only in purple. It seems that it got good reviews, some were mixed though. I think it will be good it is just probably not meant to be for a serious jogger who puts some serious miles on a stroller.


----------



## nypage1981

Lys we were going to get the exact same one but on their website it didn't get great reviews so I'm bummed. I guess the front wheel is crap and it's too big and bulky to take with in any vehicles......


----------



## zb5

Maybe you can try going to the store and see if it will fit in your trunk? I think our main stroller will not be a jogging stroller for that reason. But if I end up getting back into jogging after baby, maybe I will get a jogging stroller on the side just to take around the neighborhood...


----------



## LittleStars

Lys - glad to see you're doing well, was wondering where you were! I'm getting the BabyTrend infant car seat, mostly because it's the narrowest infant car seat on the market at only 16.5 inches wide. When you're trying to fit two of those and a booster into a Civic every inch matters! 

So far I fancy the Mountain Buggy Duo, it's only 29" wide, for a side-by-side that's awesome! But even better yet there is a new one coming out by the same people called the Duet that is supposed to be only 25" wide!!!!!! Unfortunately getting my hands on one is going to be tricky.. the Duet is scheduled to come out later this summer but if there are any problems with production the store that gets them won't have them in stock in August and I'd have to wait until November sometime. I can't decide yet if 4" is worth it. 

I'm thanking my lucky stars even more now after hearing aobut how bad everyone's back is getting. Especially sicne I have mild scoliosis and a bone spur on my spine. The heartburn more than makes up for it though.

So I officially had to take off my wedding ring and engagement ring. I had resized then when I got married many years ago and have never been quite close to the weight since. Throw on pregnancy weight and summer swelling and I awoke yesterday morning with a sore finger that was just begging me to save it! So I am now wearing my fake set of a band and solitaire now. It's weird though since I'm used to the real ones which are a trinity diamond set and then band of diamonds. The solitaire sticks out so much, I don't know how people wear them! Anyone else had to give up your rings yet?

Well off to buy some groceries. My MIL for some peculiar reason decided to buy DH a brand new huge BBQ so we're in need of some meat! The BBQ is kinda silly though, I'm tall and am barely tall enough to BBQ at it. Definitely meant for a man. Oh well, guess I don't have to cook dinner anymore! Yay!


----------



## DMG83

So this evening I kind of forgot I was pregnant and tried to sit with my leg under me perched on my makeup stool.. except now I weigh a whole lot more and my balance is off, so inevitably, I fell off the back of it :dohh: I managed to grab my makeup table on the way down and slow down my fall (and luckily it didn't tip on top of me!!!) but I've hurt my lower back :cry: it wasn't a rough fall or a sudden hit or anything so i'm not worried about LO but I landed really funny cos I had my one arm up high on the table and one leg still around the stool :dohh:

I'm such an idiot. DH was all sympathetic, then angry, then sympathetic lol all "you have to be CAREFUL now, it's not JUST YOU!!!" then "i'm sorry i'm sorry i know, are you ok!?" then "this could have been SO much worse, you're so stupid sometimes!!!" :dohh: poor guy.. i really gave him a fright, i guess it's every guys worse nightmare hearing your pregnant wife yelp then cry and walking in to find her in a tangle upside down on the floor.. :dohh: 

I'll survive lol but fab timing with my virus too! :haha: properly in the wars!! :haha: x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Ouch! So sorry Nai. :hugs: Glad LO is doing well. Now it's your turn to heal! :winkwink:

Littlestars, I've been wondering when my rings are going to be taken off. So far I'm alright, but it's only a matter of time!

Okay, I've been thinking about exercise once the baby comes. Both my husband and I need it bad. I've gained quite a bit from the two years of stress, hormones and insulin from the pump which is safer than the meds I was taking. I'm trying to figure out how we're going to do this during the winter with an infant. I want us to join a gym but how in the world are we going to work this out with Amelia? 

What will you ladies be doing? I absolutely HAVE to lose this weight I've gained and then some. I'd like to try again for another one a year after Amelia and KNOW I need to be healthy before hand.


----------



## yourstruly10

Littlestars-Sorry to hear the rings had to come off. With my first they were off at 20 weeks and still didnt fit at 15 weeks PP so i got them resized. So far this time they still fit. Waiting for it to get hot out. They will probably have to come off then.

Nai1983-Sorry to hear about the fall. Rest up and feel better.

Mommy's Angel- i told hubby for my push present i want a xbox kinect and the biggest loser for it lol. With my first I never lost the last 20 pounds before I got pregnant with this one so im going to have alot to lose after Ali is born.


----------



## DMG83

thanks ladies :flower:

well i've still got my gym membership at the moment but i wondered about the logistics of attending classes with a baby! :shrug:

i've got a few exercise dvd's but worried i wouldn't have the discipline to do them on my own.

i'm getting a sling for holding baby so will definitely be walking a lot with our doggies which will help a bit, but i HAVE to push weights AND do cardio to lose weight, i've got a lot of experience of yo-yo diets/exercise attempts etc. that don't work for my body and I finally found out a couple of years ago the ONLY way for me to get to a decent small size is to follow a fat and calorie restricted diet with cardio and weights sessions, that's just what my body type works with.. 

this is a good topic for ideas, can't wait to hear everyone elses' plans!! xx


----------



## Lys

Mommy's Angel, I have 24 fitness and the OH works out at work so the gym time if I go is completely on me he won't workout with me. So, the OH will watch the lil one after he gets home and I will go to the gym or at a couple of the local 24 hr fitness(es) they have free daycare available for 2 hrs while you work out which sounds appealing to me because I am much better at getting to the gym in the morning or during the day than at the end of the day!!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies-

Zb, I was thinking yes, my primary stroller may have to be something other than a jogger, because they fold up so large and bulky. I just love how easily they steer though and go over things nicely. 

I have to work out when im done with this pregnancy, my OH is an Excercise physiologist and former personal trainer so im sure that he is just waiting to dig his claws into me! whether I like it or not! 

Doctor says today I haven't gained a pound since my first visit...at 5 weeks. Oooops. Oh well, belly is measuring fine so im actually happy that no weight gain has occured yet! Im sure it will in full force. I started out 15 lbs over my wanted weight though, so thats why im happy. 

Nai- prego ladies are very clumsy! im sure you havent been the first to fall...and good thing it wasnt on your tummy! But sorry about the back. No fun. 

I have heard some women get a "baby" ring for during pregnancy. Real diamond but not as extravagant.....im liking that idea!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Nyp just read about the doctor bit, sorry thought youd been to see a midwife. surely you will gain it all soon., xxx

the ring sounds a brilliant idea, though not affordable at the moment plus im not even wearing my wedding ring or engagement ring because my hands are swollen !


----------



## Kristin83

They are called push gifts lol something hubby gets you after u go through labor...i thought the concept was pretty funny :rofl:


----------



## zb5

I'm not wearing my rings at the moment. I can still wear them but after a few hours they start to feel tight, I could probably keep wearing them but I'm afraid I will take them off at work or something and lose them! DH wants to get me a chain to wear them on my neck, but then I'm afraid of them falling. I also got an extra link put in my watch band. I think this past month has been the month for bloating! At least I am telling myself that it's bloating not fat. :haha:

As for exercise after, I really haven't thought about it. Right now I am walking 2 miles almost every day and doing yoga once a week. After baby is here I may start jogging again. We have an Xbox and I think the Kinnect looks fun - maybe I'll get that. :) This is a good conversation topic!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb, I think much of the bloating you speak of is water weight. Especially since it's summer and your exercising. Keep drinking water though. You want to keep pre-eclampsia out of the picture! :thumbup:

I'd LOVE to exercise. I think it would help bring the numbers down quite a bit with my type II. Second trimester always causes higher numbers but paired with the progesterone injections I just can't keep up! :wacko: My numbers haven't been this bad in a long time. I've been having to manually bolus insulin past the usual amounts even though they keep getting tweaked every week. I can see things will drastically have to be reset once I deliver. I'll end up killing myself with the amount of insulin that's going through my body right now. :wacko:

Once I deliver it will or "should" be end of Sept. early October. Which means winter will be there by end of November. There's only so much walking I'll be doing here. I have to come up with a plan for a gym for my husband and I. I usually do the treadmill at home or Leslie Sansones walk away the pounds. That's great, but like someone else said, I have to weight train to lose ANYTHING. I have pcos and along with it came insulin resistence (hence the reason for so much insulin) and hypothyroid. My darn metabolism is sluggish! Need to rev the sucker up!! :haha:


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi all,

I hope everyone is doing ok? 

In response to the exercise - here in the UK there are quite a few exercise classes that you can actually take your baby to, which I am planning to do once LO is here :)

My mum has offered to pay for us to have a 4D scan for my birthday next month - so excited!!! And after really wanting to stay Team Yellow, I have now done a complete U-turn and decided that we will find out the gender at this scan too!!!!! I can't wait now!! But DH and I have decided to keep it as our little secret, and not tell anyone that we know - its gonna be so fun :)


----------



## LittleStars

MA - For me the weight loss will predominantly come from eating my regular low carb diet that I'm used to. Then there is the extra calories burned from breast feeding.. now make that twins and I'm golden! I will be as much exercising as time and body permits since I know I'll be out of commission for a while since I'm having a c-section. You'd be amazed how often the baby will nap for a few solid hours and you will have some free time. I will use that time for the treadmill, stationary bike, weight training and exercise DVD's. By the time the babies sleep a little less it should be early spring and I can start taking them out for some serious walks and work my way back to running. I definitely plan on being pre-IVF weight before the spring though so I have some serious work ahead of me. 

Okay sad thing I noticed yesterday. I found a maternity top I had from DD's pregnancy that I remember wearing near the end and it was nearly completely tight at 39weeks. I put it on and it's near that point already and I'm only 22 weeks! And I weigh less than last time to boot!! Oh my! It freaked me out so I bought some Palmer's coconut cream for the belly to lessen any damage coming my way. Ekk! I have more than enough stretch marks for being morbidly obese before I lost most of my weight, I thought I'd be fine.


----------



## LittleStars

*crickets chirping*

morning girls! nothing exciting going on here but thought I'd pop in anyway. 

YoursTruly - saw your posting about bf/ff'ing. I say do what makes you comfortable because a happy mom = happy baby. I had a similar situation as you except my milk didn't come in. It was torture trying to BF. I was so happy to FF, DD is strong, smart, tall, perfect weight etc. She did not suffer in any way being FF. I only plan on attempting to BF the twins because we simply need to save money any which way we can. I am absolutely dreading it. My DH is in the military too! What trade is your DH in? Mine was in Comm Research but is now doing UTPNCM training to be an MPO. Yay! Unfortunately it means he cannot more than a day off from university to help me out after the birth. We're hoping he's not scheduled for courses over the summer since he plans on taking parental leave. Best of luck with your decision. :)


----------



## yourstruly10

Thanks LittleStars. After a long night of crying and talking with hubby I have decided to stop stressing and thinking about it and go with what I know made Ava and I happy. I am just going to FF right from the start.

On another note Boy and I super pissed off this morning. I had found a swing online I loved for 40$ rather then 200$ in store. I had emailed the lady and confirmed I would pick it up last night. We were on our way to pick it up when we called to let her know and she told us to come today. So we get in the car this morning to go get it and call her and she tell's me she sold it to someone else last night because she just wanted it gone..... Well we were on our way to get it last night.... Now im mad and dont understand her reasoning at all. 


So today we get the keys to our new place, saturday is my 3d ultrasound and sunday we move!!
Oh but we did get our Stroller and car seat.

Here it is.


----------



## girlygirl:)

My bump is pink :) xxx


----------



## Lys

GirlyGirl, CONGRATS on your pink :pink: Bump!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Congrats girlygirl! :pink: :happydance: :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Congrats girly girl !!! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congrats Girly girl xx


----------



## DMG83

uh oh.. i'm on hormones alert for the rest of the day then, just looked at your pics of the pram yourstruly and welled up because it's so beautiful :haha: :dohh: x


----------



## girlygirl:)

thanks ladies :cloud9:


----------



## LittleStars

YoursTruly - I guarantee you that that lady want genuinely going to sell it to you then someone else offered her more money but it wasn't a sure thing and she didn't want to lose the sale so she delayed you, secured the other sale and then blew you off with a lie. Lame!!!! 

I've got to see what I can get used, like a swing, playmats etc. I finally finally finally did up my list of major items I need to buy now for birth and at the 3 month/6 month marks. Then after looking up reviews and prices and everything I compiled it in Excel (I know so organized!) and then I cried. It's going to be sooooooooooo expensive. Meh! I can cut corners by getting a crap stroller but it's the one thing I care about the most. I can also cut corners on bedding by getting a 3 piece set instead of 4 or 5 or 7. Argh. I just kind blew my mind away with the $$ of everything. The thing killing me the most is the car sear thing. I'm forced since we want to keep our small car to buy very very expensive car seats and also buy the convertible seats early before Canada impliments new legislation requiring seats to be even wider. Just sucks that I'm not getting the help of $$ like last time since it's not my first child and my sister is having a baby at the exact same time. I know we'll get through but it just sucks because we're still trying to pay off our debt from a new roof and IVF and we need new tires for the car! Okay, rant over.. felt good to vent. Now off to suffer through an afternoon with MIL at her trailer.. oh joy!


----------



## yourstruly10

YAY!!!! Had my 3D ultrasound today!! Having another at 28 weeks.

I got 45 minutes of viewing a 39 minute DVD and 113 pictures on a CD!!

Heres the link to my post with pictures if anyone wants to see.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...d-ultrasound-23-weeks-lots-lots-pictures.html


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aww, very cute! I'm very surprised as the quality is excellent for the gestation. I've heard the best times are 28wks or later which is why I've been waiting but you can see her pretty darn good in there. :lol: She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## babyhopes2323

beautiful pics !!! really good. xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Awww really Lovely pics!!


----------



## LittleStars

Love the pictures! I noticed at my last scan, which was my first in the hospital this time around, that the machine had 4d capability I was so tempted to flick the button one of the times the tech was out of the room so I could see. It's so amazing!

I survived my MIL for another day. The trailer/caravan was gross and I hated every minute of it. I spent my time on the attached deck of taking DD for a walk, swim, to the park, anything! I dread the thought of DH wanting us to spend the night there in the near future. Blech! It's just so old and creeps me out with its nastiness.


----------



## yourstruly10

Thanks ladies. It was so wonderful to see her rolling and kicking. I thought i was feeling lots of movement and was actually surprised by what I still wasn't feeling. She was awake the whole ultrasound but trying to go back to sleep by the end. I melts having to roll from side to side as she would bury her face in the side wall of my uterus. Legs were open the whole time. Hopefully that stops once she's older... Lol she is absolutely beautiful and I feel very blessed to be carrying her. Can't wait until my 28 week one to see her face more filled out and chubby!!


----------



## Lys

YoursTruly, BEAUTIFUL pics!! I love them, she is so precious! :flower:

So, today I was at Target and I was looking at the breast pumping stuff... my plan is to BF but I have no idea about the contraptions they sell. Is there one in particular any of you have used and would recommend?! Any other BFing materials you would consider a must have?! I feel very clueless in this category and I know I have a lot of learning to go!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lys said:


> YoursTruly, BEAUTIFUL pics!! I love them, she is so precious! :flower:
> 
> So, today I was at Target and I was looking at the breast pumping stuff... my plan is to BF but I have no idea about the contraptions they sell. Is there one in particular any of you have used and would recommend?! Any other BFing materials you would consider a must have?! I feel very clueless in this category and I know I have a lot of learning to go!

First of all you need to figure out what you need in a machine. Most hospitals use Medala and you can rent a hospital grade machine from most hospitals if you go to medala, they will have information to help you figure out which model is best for you. There is also a forum there for questions you may have.

Will you be going back to work? You'll need a machine that's on the go, maybe even hands free. If you plan to bf and your solely at home then you may not need so much and can do with either one pump or if you want the added benefit, buy the two suction pump. You'll also need supplies.

If you'd rather not spend as much I've heard EXCELLENT things about the Ameda Purely Yours. Actually I've heard BETTER things about this one than I have from Medala company. Someone actually told me she pumped quite frequently and felt like a cow being processed and she said the motor never ran out. She's on her second child now.

Don't forget that U.S. Citizens can get tax breaks or use their flex spending accounts if your Dr. will prescribe it for "medical Necessity".  Letter from 2011 IRS determination. and IRS February 2011 Announcement for bf'ing and equipment coverage.


As far as books are concerned... Best ones I've found are the following:

The Womanly Art Of Breastfeeding by LLLI

So That's What They're For by Janet Tamaro

And last but not least, The La Leche League International. They will help you find local LLL in your area that can provide you with reading material and services to help you bf.

I've had 10 years of ttc to help me prepare for this moment and I find I'm STILL unprepared because you never know if the baby will attatch, if you'll have enough milk or any milk at all coming in. That's where LLLI comes in handy as well as the reading and most of the time you'll have a bf'ing consultant at your hospital for through the LLL or even through a Doulas business if you need it. :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## LittleStars

Lys - I would definitely consider not buying a breast pump until you know for sure that it's working out for you. In general it's a must if you ever want to have a night out and if you are going back to work. It's nice to have too so that Daddy can take over a feed or two here and there. Personally if I had the money I would buy the Medela 'Pump in Style' because of dual pumps and it apparently pumps fast so way less time spend pumping, with twins that is appealing to me. But it's expensive as heck so I might get the Medela Swing breast pump instead as a compromise since I am a SAHM. Anyway, I highly recommend checking out: https://www.breastpumpcomparisons.com/ and figure out what you want. As for literature, I didn't bother since I found the help they give you in hospital along with intuition worked well. They will give you #'s for people like the LaLecheLeague etc for support after leaving the hospital if you encounter problems. Also if the milk supply doesn't come in there are prescriptions your doctor can prescribe to assist.

Okay my DH decided to torture me yesterday night. After eating dinner he got it in his head we would go for a long walk, DD biked. He was looking to get some exercise for himself and totally forgot he was dragging along a pregnant lady! Since it was Father's ay I didn't want to complain and so I busted my butt and gut to keep up. I was toast by the time we came home and nearly needed a push up the stairs at bedtime! lol According to him we walked 6kms. What was he thinking??? Needless to say DD wanted me to walk her to school this morning and I thought I was going to die halfway there and it's only 800m from our house!


----------



## shelleney

Hey there ladies :hi:
Sorry I have been MIA for the last week, but my internet has been down :(
Anyways, I have caught up on all your news. Glad everyones scans have gone well.
I had my gender scan on Friday, and we are on Team Pink :pink: Yay!

also, I wanted to comment on how I will be losing my baby weight. I will be returning to my local Slimming World Group, breastfeeding (hopefully), and going for long walks with the pram. Hopefully that will work. As for rings - my engagement ring still fits perfectly. I hope my fingers dont start to swell any time soon.

Hope you are all well :hugs:
xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

congrats on team pink :pink:


----------



## 20102001

I really want to know my gender :hissy:

I keep calling baby him/he then she/her :haha:

It's weird ... I just don't like 'it' anymore lol


----------



## DMG83

that's why we wanted to find out too :flower: it's hard isn't it! i only managed to 16 weeks before i could resist finding out!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

same i really wanted to find out so we could stayrt buying colours, outfits etc and also so we could say him or her xx


----------



## Lys

Thanks Mommy's Angel and LittleStars for the BFing info!! :hugs:


----------



## LittleStars

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> same i really wanted to find out so we could stayrt buying colours, outfits etc and also so we could say him or her xx

I'm still dying to know but I noticed that yesterday I was all set to buy two girls crib sets and DH had to stop me before I did reminding me that we still don't know. I used to think seriously that we were having one of each but lately I have a feeling we're having two girls.. mostly because my DH has no luck at all and he really would like one boy at the very least.

I did however, buy three bouncers on the weekend. They were on sale for $12 each and so I got two girl ones and one boy one and plan on returning the unwanted one.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars, what drugs? Haven't heard about the drug aspect of help. I've heard Guinness helps bring in a surplus of milk but I can't handle the stuff. Ick! I've also heard tips here and there for the pain issue the first month or so. 

I'm not sure which brand I'll buy yet. Seems there are a whole lot of complaints about the Medala brand and they didn't get as good a ratings as the other one I mentioned. Someone actually told me in another thread she loves the other brand and it worked like a charm. Of course she had a singleton and I will too so I think your link will help in the choosing. :winkwink:

I have this whole plan. :haha: I'm sure nothing will go as planned. :rofl: I'd LOVE to bf'd at night and pump so dh can bottle feed in the morning. In my head it's like a dream come true. :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Congrats on team :pink: shelleny!!


----------



## zb5

Yes, thanks for the breast pump info ladies! I plan to bf and I really hope to pump and have DH feed him sometimes, and to continue to pump when I go back to work. But realistically I think there is a chance that that won't end up working out for us. (I've heard some babies really don't like the bottle, although when I go back to work he will HAVE to take the bottle. But then when I am back at work I think there's a chance I will find pumping too much of a hassle.) On the one hand I want to give us the best chance at making it work by getting a nice pump. But if it doesn't end up working out it will feel like such a waste! We'll see, I think I will end up going for a nice pump though. MA, the Ameda one looks great!

Well, I fell in love with a stroller today. :blush: I stopped a lady on the street and asked if she liked it - she said she LOVED it. It is the Baby Jogger City Mini - not actually designed for jogging but lightweight and maneuverable like a jogging stroller. And it would fit in my trunk! My concern about that type of stroller was how it would work with an infant, and this woman had her (small) 12-week old daughter in it, in the reclined position. It seemed to be working really well! Anyone know anything about this stroller?
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3800140#ReviewHeader

Erm... so, it seems I have suddenly entered the phase where I want to start buying things! I keep looking up reviews of products and trying to decide what I want. Realistically, we won't get most bulky things until after we move on Sept. 1. By then I will have a list a mile long! :haha: Is this nesting or does that come later?

p.s. Congrats Shelleney on team :pink:!!


----------



## nypage1981

Zb I think you will find that you want a system the the infant seat attaches to? I just know its very convenient to take seat out of car, attach to strolled, and go. Without really moving the infant. Otherwise that strolled looks nice!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

nypage1981 said:


> Zb I think you will find that you want a system the the infant seat attaches to? I just know its very convenient to take seat out of car, attach to strolled, and go. Without really moving the infant. Otherwise that strolled looks nice!

Thats what weve got this time, its so much easier when u can just take the carseat straight out and clip it onto the pram when nipping to do some shopping etc, plus it saves waking baby up to switch from carseat to pram x


----------



## DMG83

That's what the lady in the shop said to us too, to make sure we got compatible systems as a screaming baby because they were woken up just to do a 5min grocery stop-off isn't the best of fun lol

ASFM, well.. it looks like we might be moving house 17th august!! :shock: DH spoke to landlady today because she's been making noises about getting someone into "survey" the house and "value" it.. so I automatically got on the suspicious side. Lucky I did, she "doesn't intend" to sell the house, but wants to sell it on as a rental property.. wtf. When we moved in, she told us we could stay for 5 years and it's a year on and we've spent hundreds on the place (as it was supposed to be a 5year stay so we felt was worth it for the length of time we'd be there) and now she's selling.

Well i'm not going to sit around and have that sort of uncertainty hanging over us with LO on the way! So... well i spoke to niece, and it turns out her dad (my ex-brother in law) has just made his tenants sign to leave his property on august 15th.. and he would love to have us move in. The house is being kept for my niece when she is older so there's no way it's being sold and the rent is only £50 more than we pay now but we'll get an extra bedroom and it's in a LOVELY area.. in fact, it's next door to the restaurant the DH and I met in.. :cloud9: 

So.. it looks like we're unexpectedly moving! But thank goodness we didn't do anything further to the house before we found out! Only downside is i'll be about 28weeks pregnant when we move but hey-ho :shrug: and so will be decorating LO's room when i'm heavily pregnant.. but i think it will be worth it for the security..

:shock: still can't believe we're moving!! lol :shock:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Nai- wow! I suppose its gonna be better for you in the end tho, and you will get to LO's nursery :) and how nice that its next to the restaurant you met it :awww:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Wow, lots going on already this morning. Nai, sounds like a "divine appointment" concerning the apartment. Have a lovely and safe move dear. :hugs:

ZB, I read the instructions and the baby jogger DOES say it fits from birth to bigger. I'm wondering if there's an actual attatchment you buy separately that would allow you to clip baby in with an infant car seat. Check into it. 

This was the issue I had, I finally went with a travel system to put on my registry, but I'm NOT happy. I figure though, she won't actually fit into an actual jogging stroller until she's 6 months or older so that will give me the opportunity to wait to buy and actual jogger until next spring. In the meantime, the travel system will do. I WAS going to go with a convertable car seat and get more for our money, BUT, because we get hard winters here, I figured it would be easier for us and Amelia if we could just click and go. Nothing like waking baby to pick her up in the middle of a freezing snow storm to transfer her. So, that's why I went with a travel system. They're ugly and compared with a lot of the nice sleek UK Prams and systems though as I've noticed.

As far as bf'ing, little stars is right in that you'll know more when you give birth. The hospital will lend you one while your in there and will teach you what to do. If this is something that will work for you, THEN is the time to buy one. The right one will depend on your agenda though. ALSO, keep in mind when it's time for baby to transfer to bottle feeding, there are new bottles out there that simulate the nipple. They look close to a real nipple. Also you want to keep in mind that you may not go with just ONE brand of a bottle as baby might take to different nipple systems as I've found out. It will also depend on if baby has Colic. If your baby has colic, you'll want a nice air flow system to help the baby. Dr. Browns are good as are Tommee Tippee's. They carry a colic system that aids in better flow for colicy babies which will be of great importance if you have one. :winkwink:

YES, what you have is "nesting". Go to it sweetie! :Happydance:

Congrats on the latest little baby girl announcement :happydance: :pink:


----------



## LittleStars

ZB - The BabyJogger City Mini is so cute! I was contemplating buying the double version since the price is good in comparison to what I'm looking at, it's narrow and the way you fold it up blew my mind! The only thing that is holding me up on it and is pushing me towards the one I want is the tires. For me snow is a fact of life, completely unavoidable and I will need to walk DD to and from school in the stroller for 2 years at least! I found this info from the BabyJogger website under accessories: City Mini - Car Seat Adaptor (Multi Model) 
The Baby Jogger Car Seat Adaptor allows you to turn your stroller into a travel system by providing a place to securely attach your car seat to the stroller until your baby can sit in the upright seat. It is designed to fit several popular car seats including those by Peg Perego, Britax, Maxi Cosi and most Graco and Evenflo car seat models.

*Car Seat Adaptor for double stroller holds one car seat and only one adaptor can be placed on the stroller. 

As for breast feeding... Last time around I was told to toughen up my nipples before baby came. I cannot stress enough how wrong this info is!!!!! I have later learned that you are supposed to soften them as much as possible for the 1-2 months leading up to delivery. Lansinoh Lanolin is what the nurse I spoke with recommended, along with using each time after BFing and showering to stop nipples from cracking and bleeding into the milk supply. And as for having the switch tow bottles and all that stress. Here's a funny story. My DD had colic and spat up like crazy (dh used to say she was like a milk bag where someone cut a giant hole at the top and as soon as you would pick her up she would spew!) and we found that we were able to get away with a Playtex Ventaire Advanced intially which was so much cheaper than Dr.Browns and then we switched to Playtex drop ins to eliminate air consumption and that worked well too. Interestingly, the drop ins that something DD realized she could suck up without tipping and so we were able to give her drinks from a cup/straw at 5 months and she graduated to holding a cup by 7 months.. awesome! 

Wow totally babbling today. :) And now there is this move... the landlady should have given you a headsup but I suppose she was thinking the income property would sound more appealing to a buyer if she could state that it was already occupied with longterm tennants. I think the move sounds like it will be great in the end. An extra room will be very welcome as soon as the baby starts to accumilate toys toys and more toys! You can use it as a playroom, a mancave, a momcave, an office etc! And as for being 28 weeks - that means you don't have to lift a finger.. yay! You might even be able to get away with not having to paint the nursery even. How is this not good? lol

Okay I'll shut up now. Less than 24 hours and I'll have attempt #3 at finding gender for the twins! Soooooooo excited! :)


----------



## zb5

Thanks ladies for the stroller advice! Yes, you can buy the attachment to hold the car seat, or you can just recline the seat all the way and put an infant in without the car seat. That's what I saw the lady doing on the street and had to ask her about it. MA, like you I thought maybe I could get away with just a convertible car seat and no infant seat. But it sounds like a lot of you ladies find the infant seats really handy. I'll have to think about it!

Good luck finding out genders tomorrow LittleStars!! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Zb, one issue I didn't think of that one of the mommies mentioned on my "graduates" board said the last thing you want to do is wake a sleeping baby to pick them up and bring them in the house. With the infant seats, you just click them out and transfer. I thought about it and it made sense as did the issue with running from the car TO the house in a snowstorm. It's easier for Doug and I to just take her out quickly and we can even cover the car seat and run. Makes more sense for us as we get a TON of snow here.

littlestars, thanks for the info about softening the nipples. :haha: can you elaborate on that a bit more? I know we're NOT supposed to stimulate our nipples because we could go into preterm labor. with the Lansinoh, is it just like rubbing lotion onto the nipple or is there an actual method?


----------



## DMG83

:shock: we're not supposed to stimulate our nipples!? what do you mean!? as in DH shouldn't be touching them when we dtd!? :shock: don't tell me I have to get my bat out on him!! :grr:


----------



## zb5

Nai1983 said:


> :shock: we're not supposed to stimulate our nipples!? what do you mean!? as in DH shouldn't be touching them when we dtd!? :shock: don't tell me I have to get my bat out on him!! :grr:

:haha: Good question!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

No, you you shouldn't have your nipples stimulated too often. It can cause preterm labor. Stimulating nipples causes Oxytocin to release. The hormonal changes during late pregnancy help the uterus become progressively more sensitive to oxytocin, which causes the gradual increase in Braxton-Hicks contractions. Nipple stimulation can have very strong effects, similar to the overuse of Pitocin. So while you CAN still stimulate your nipples during intimacy, most Dr.'s don't recommend it.


----------



## DMG83

hmmm right :grr: DH is banned.. lol xx


----------



## LittleStars

With the lanolin, you just rub it on to keep them soft. No stimulating! lol

As for the infant car seats versus just going straight to a convertible.. I hated the infant seats personally.. they get heavy FAST!!! They are nice to just pop on the stroller and back into the car but that being said and done I had one that would go up to 22lbs (which is on the low -side nowadays with ones going up to 30 and even 35lbs!!) My daughter hit the weight and height limits by 9 months or so and I was sick of carrying it around by 6 months (I'm not a wimp by any stretch of the imagination). At 9 months DD was not old enough to go in a Stage 2 seat so we bought a convertible and used it rear facing initially. This time around I'd be happy to just use a convertible straight from day 1 but DH wants the infant seat. The only reason I agreed to it was because then I can bring in one baby, leave in the seat inside the front door and go get the other baby and also because chances are when I got to places like Walmart alone I'll have to put one baby in the car seat at the top of the cart and the other in the car seat in the main part. As for waking a sleeping baby.. I hate to say it but I kinda used to like to wake my DD because often I was feeling lonely and wanted some company. Is that bad? lol Besides, when they want to sleep they will sleep regardless of what you do to them.. I can definitely remember walking around holding in my arms my DD who was dead asleep at age 1 while carrying a bag of mulch with one of those arms and trying so hard to get her to wake so she could walk while I finished shopping at the garden centre. Anyway, that's my two cents. 

So I had my ultrasound today.. the tech told me she would only tell me the genders if she was 100%... despite the babies still being transverse, though one of them had flipped to the other side of me, she was able to see they are both girls!!!!:pink::pink: We're going to have a house full of estrogen! Poor DH. :) Now time to get that nursery ready! 

Also time to start thinking of girl names.. oh my.. we just about exhausted all possibilities when we had DD.. How in the world are we going to name another 2 girls??


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congrats on 2 little ladies hun xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Congrats on the :pink: :pink: Littlestars...I think Daddy will need a male dog in the house for company. :haha:

I'm Thinking once spring rolls around next year, I'll have a convertable. I was dead set against an infant carrier and THE ONLY reason for me to add the stroller combo to the registry was because it was quick and easy for winter. Come spring when I'll be out walking more, I'll have a new jogging stroller and what "I think" will be a convertable car seat.

Right now we're thinking about buying a minivan. ((SIGH)) We still owe a small bit on the small suv we have, but there is NO ROOM in the trunk for a stroller and we have two small dogs that travel with us along with the baby. We like to travel and will need the room. So we're thinking about buying the minivan and selling the suv. I'd take it to see if they'd give us what we owe on the thing, BUT I highly doubt they'd do it, so it's a big decision to make whether we'll actually buy the minivan now and sell the suv to get the money back OR just wait until next spring when it's paid off. What to do, what to do. :duh:


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations of your two little ladies :pink: :pink: littlestars!
xx


----------



## enniejennie

Congrats littlestars!!!


----------



## zb5

Congrats Littlestars! That's a lot of girls!! :D I have 3 girl cats... DH loves doting on his girl kitties. :haha: I'm sure your DH will love it even if he feels left out sometimes.

Well, I think for now my plan is to go with the City Mini stroller and a convertible car seat. Then if I decide I want an infant seat once the baby's born, I can buy it and the adapter thing to put on the stroller. I will end up using the convertible seat later anyways, so no harm done. It would be nice to get away without an infant seat, but we'll see how it goes. I think I need to accept that I can't make every decision right now, in a way we will have to just jump in and see how it goes and what works for us.

MA, we were also talking about getting a new car (or two!). But with all the other stuff going on and expenses, I think we are going to try to make it work as long as possible with our current cars. A Mini Cooper and a small Mazda sedan (looks like a Honda Civic). I think we are going to have to go to the store and try out every single car seat to find the smallest one! :haha: But that is another reason I want a smaller stroller...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Congrats Littlestars! That's a lot of girls!! :D I have 3 girl cats... DH loves doting on his girl kitties. :haha: I'm sure your DH will love it even if he feels left out sometimes.
> 
> Well, I think for now my plan is to go with the City Mini stroller and a convertible car seat. Then if I decide I want an infant seat once the baby's born, I can buy it and the adapter thing to put on the stroller. I will end up using the convertible seat later anyways, so no harm done. It would be nice to get away without an infant seat, but we'll see how it goes. I think I need to accept that I can't make every decision right now, in a way we will have to just jump in and see how it goes and what works for us.
> 
> MA, we were also talking about getting a new car (or two!). But with all the other stuff going on and expenses, I think we are going to try to make it work as long as possible with our current cars. A Mini Cooper and a small Mazda sedan (looks like a Honda Civic). I think we are going to have to go to the store and try out every single car seat to find the smallest one! :haha: But that is another reason I want a smaller stroller...


So far the only one I've found that's small, safe and has excellent ratings was the Combi Coccoro Convertable. I've heard some REALLY good things about it and seen some nice ratings. It comes in more colors I think you can go to the Manufactuerers site and see where they're sold. BRU has limited colors and I think I only saw one in our local store.

WOW! I thought we didn't have a whole lot of room.:haha: At least you don't have a porche or you'd be putting baby in the trunk. :rofl: My cousin has a Mazda too and I don't see why it wouldn't fit a carseat nicely. I HAVE heard that Britax, while good have a tough time with smaller vehicles so be sure to try them before you buy them!:winkwink:

Now a question that just popped into my mind. The hospital deems you have a carseat before you leave. I guess a question I have is I know a lot of women bring they're infant car seat in so hospital staff see's the baby's in a car seat. How would that work with a convertible if it's not transportable like an infant car seat is? Would they come down to see the car? :shrug: Maybe someone can elaborate on that one.


----------



## babyhopes2323

congrats little stars !


----------



## LittleStars

DH and I had the SUV/Minivan discussion already and we decided that we will be keeping the Honda Civic unless our intended car seats do not fit. 

I did A LOT of research and this is what I found out: Sunshine Kids Radian 65/Premiere/XT is the narrowest convertible on the market https://www.skjp.com/en-CA/products/97556/Car_Seats and the Baby Trend (EZ) Flex-Loc infant car seat is also another extremely narrow seat https://www.babytrend.com/car_seats/. 
ETA: The Combi one was not on the list, does appear to be narrow too, not available in Canada and not a steel alloy frame but much nicer price!

For boosters seats for those of you with other children the Clek Ozzi is apparently the narrowest one available. DH and I have a deadline of figuring out the carseat situation by the end of this month to confirm we do not need to sell our car/trade-in. FX! 

As for trips, camping etc... we are considering a roof rack so we can stow a lot of stuff on top! Worst case scenario we'd consider getting a small trailer and tow behind. We are so looking forward to being car payment-free next summer for once. We were months away last time with the previous car until I had a car accident and some guy rammed beinto a city bus. Car was totaled and we had to buy a new car. Boo!


----------



## zb5

Good car seat advice ladies! I am more worried about front to back space than side to side space for now. I am hoping we won't have to move the front passenger seat all the way forward to fit the car seat in the back. I need some leg room! Um... we'll see how that goes. :)

On the Combi website they show a picture of 3 carseats next to each other in the back seat. I wonder what car they use for that picture?

Being car payment free is really nice. I figure in a few years we can get a new car. Maybe when we start trying to figure out how to fit TWO car seats in the back of the Mini Cooper. :haha:


----------



## LittleStars

ZB - my understanding is that the infant car seats that go up to the higher weight limits are more intrusive on the seating positions of the front seats. We moved DD to a front facing car seat by the time she was 11 months as she was just sooooooooo long and couldn't sit in a rear facing seat anymore. She met 2/3 requirements needed for front facing (weight/height/age) which I believe was the criteria at least where I live. They are now recommending that they stay rear facing until 2 years of age and while I understand the intentions behind such statements when you have a child who is freakishly tall for her age it's hard to follow through. So happy that isn't a law yet, at least where I live. I have no idea what California's/USA's rules are though.


----------



## zb5

I think in the US the law is 1 year, but I know they do recommend keeping them rear facing longer. I understand it's safer, but on the other hand I feel bad for the poor kids left staring at the back seat instead of looking where they're going!

DH is now getting all excited about this and wants to go try out car seats today. :)


----------



## Kristin83

Mommy's Angel said:


> Now a question that just popped into my mind. The hospital deems you have a carseat before you leave. I guess a question I have is I know a lot of women bring they're infant car seat in so hospital staff see's the baby's in a car seat. How would that work with a convertible if it's not transportable like an infant car seat is? Would they come down to see the car? :shrug: Maybe someone can elaborate on that one.

The hospital that I will be at sends a nurse down to your car with you and they have certified car seat checkers that make sure you have it installed the right way...i dont know if all of them do that though


----------



## nypage1981

When I had DD they sent a nurse down to the car to check the seat as well. 

All this car seat talk has my head spinning! YIKES! I have to get a mini van now too:( We have 2 large dogs, and will have 2 kids so even the SUV crossovers arent big enough with gear and stuff. Right now we have a car top carrier and does work out well with our 2 door Acura.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars said:


> As for trips, camping etc... we are considering a roof rack so we can stow a lot of stuff on top! Worst case scenario we'd consider getting a small trailer and tow behind. We are so looking forward to being car payment-free next summer for once. We were months away last time with the previous car until I had a car accident and some guy rammed beinto a city bus. Car was totaled and we had to buy a new car. Boo!

Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh!!:dohh: I didn't think about that AND we could finish paying off the car and be payment free. I'll have to check into that!:happydance:

ZB go check them out and take pics of the two of you.:haha: I'm living vicariously by you right now! I have the bed rest police on my tail and thus can't go very far. IN FACT we stopped at a friends house where I walked to the garden rocker and he had a FIT! Was worried I'd overheat!:haha: Poor Guy! I keep him on his toes as I HAVE to get out for an hour or so a week or I'll go MAD!:wacko:

AFM: not only am I on Flagyl from last appointment where I was diagnosed with BV AGAIN, but they just called to tell me I have an odd bacterial organism in my urine. So they're putting me on macrobid now too. Common already! I have a body full of bacterial overgrowth. Where the heck is it all coming from?!

I'm just PRAYING I don't end up in the hospital again with C-diff from too many antibiotics. I can't handle another 9 hour stint with the trotts and barfing my brains out! :dohh::haha:


----------



## LittleStars

DH got the day off of work tomorrow for some odd reason and it's not even counting against his annual leave. woohoo! So we're off to look at car seats tomorrow! I dread the cost but will be happy to be on our way to getting the things we need. 

Went to the dentist today and got a clean bill of health and dentist was pleased that though my gums were bleeding a little it was nothing in compared to what he normally sees with pregnant ladies. Phew!

Now we're off to McD's apparently because the McRibs are back.. never had one, not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## 20102001

Ladies I just made a plaster cast of my bum ... ok it's not massive but it's kinda cute if I do say so myself! :smug:

Will post a piccy tomorrow, or later :D

:flow:


----------



## 20102001

Bahahahahaaaa! ^^^ 
I meant bump ... of course :dohh: :haha:

:flow:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hahaha :rofl: i was reading that thinking ... A plaster cast of her bum ... Odd!! Hahahaha lol that made me giggle!!!


----------



## nypage1981

LOL that was funny...i thought it must be bump...not bum! And that its little and cute made it even funnier!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Hahaha :rofl: i was reading that thinking ... A plaster cast of her bum ... Odd!! Hahahaha lol that made me giggle!!!

:rofl: I was thinking similar, but I'll add to that, "well maybe she likes her pregnant bum":shrug: :rofl: Wonder what my husband would say if I told him I'd like him to make a cast of my baby bum! :rofl: Too funny!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

nypage1981 said:


> LOL that was funny...i thought it must be bump...not bum! And that its little and cute made it even funnier!

I agree lol .... Hehehe love it xx


----------



## zb5

lol... plaster cast of your bum! It could be an interesting piece of modern art?


----------



## Lys

20102001 said:


> Ladies I just made a plaster cast of my bum ... ok it's not massive but it's kinda cute if I do say so myself! :smug:
> 
> Will post a piccy tomorrow, or later :D
> 
> :flow:

Whats funny is that I just saw the molds at Babies R Us for doing the belly... and I figured you must have done a trial run on your bum!!! Which made me especially amused by the, "it's kinda cute if I do say so myself"! :thumbup:

LOVE IT!! :happydance:

PIC!


----------



## babyhopes2323

haha that did sound funny,. cant wait to see it !! xx


----------



## 20102001

Heeeere :dance:

This picture does it no justice ... it looks much better in RL :D

Oh wants to paint it but I'm not sure if I should let him .. ? lol
 



Attached Files:







263977_1919328595137_1599715666_32229442_6604304_n.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Thats so cute!! ... I personally wouldnt paint it .

What did it feel like getting it done lol x


----------



## 20102001

I dunno it just felt really cold :haha:

And then when it dries it feels like it's gona just fall off but I had to have a good wiggle and pull my skin away to get it to come off ... that kinda hurt lol

:flower:


----------



## DMG83

lol that's just cheered me up!! pleeeeeease someone do a plaster cast of your pregnant bum and post a picture!! :haha: :rofl:

re. the roof rack idea :dohh: i hadn't thought of that either!! :dohh: fab idea :thumbup:

ASFM DH felt the baby for the first time last night :cloud9:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

LOL!!! 


Awwww nai - yay for OH feeling baby move ... how exciting, its great when they can feel it too isnt it ..... i think it must make them feel more involved x


----------



## DMG83

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> Awwww nai - yay for OH feeling baby move ... how exciting, its great when they can feel it too isnt it ..... i think it must make them feel more involved x

i'd volunteer but i don't think there's enough products in the world to manufacture a cast big enough to fit my pregnant bum!! :haha:

yeah he loved it, i had to ask him to move his hand after about an hour of him lying in bed refusing to move, i so badly needed to sleep and he was making her squirm lol xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2323

nice plaster cast !! haha a bum one would be so funny !!!

Nai, yay for dh feeling kicks !! i cant wait to feel kicks myself, i havent felt anything yet and im already 22 weeks + on my LMP date but bubs is measuring 5 days behind plus i have an anterior low lying placenta so it is frustrating !


----------



## DMG83

It's strange for me because i can feel kicks and squirming and hiccups but i haven't barely got a bump!! :dohh: hoping my bump comes soon!![-o&lt;


----------



## 20102001

Nai1983 said:


> lol that's just cheered me up!! pleeeeeease someone do a plaster cast of your pregnant bum and post a picture!! :haha: :rofl:
> 
> re. the roof rack idea :dohh: i hadn't thought of that either!! :dohh: fab idea :thumbup:
> 
> ASFM DH felt the baby for the first time last night :cloud9:

I have enough plaster left to do my bum ... hmmm .. :-k


----------



## DMG83

20102001 said:


> nai1983 said:
> 
> 
> lol that's just cheered me up!! Pleeeeeease someone do a plaster cast of your pregnant bum and post a picture!! :haha: :rofl:
> 
> Re. The roof rack idea :dohh: I hadn't thought of that either!! :dohh: Fab idea :thumbup:
> 
> Asfm dh felt the baby for the first time last night :cloud9:
> 
> i have enough plaster left to do my bum ... Hmmm .. :-kClick to expand...

do it do it do it do it do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

20102001 said:


> Heeeere :dance:
> 
> This picture does it no justice ... it looks much better in RL :D
> 
> Oh wants to paint it but I'm not sure if I should let him .. ? lol

Oh, it'd be beautiful painted. THIS is one topic you should google. I'm not a fan of googling dx's because you can get some pretty bad results, but painting your bump will show you how beautiful they become painted or even primed to keep for long periods of time. 

Will you mount it on the wall somewhere? It really can become a piece of art. ESPECIALLY after you paint it and put babies pic. next to it. or several pics clustered next to it. Be sure to date the cast as well. :winkwink:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

20102001 said:


> Nai1983 said:
> 
> 
> lol that's just cheered me up!! pleeeeeease someone do a plaster cast of your pregnant bum and post a picture!! :haha: :rofl:
> 
> re. the roof rack idea :dohh: i hadn't thought of that either!! :dohh: fab idea :thumbup:
> 
> ASFM DH felt the baby for the first time last night :cloud9:
> 
> I have enough plaster left to do my bum ... hmmm .. :-kClick to expand...

It's only fitting then that you follow through.:haha: You have to make the bust "even" you know! You need the butt for stability!:rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## LittleStars

20102001 - it's a lovely plaster of your bumP. Loved the typo though, very funny :) You could always do another when your bump is even bigger and then perhaps consider painting one or the other and know you will always have a back up.

I'm so sad for DD. Tomorrow was supposed to the the Teddy Bear's Picnic on the Govenor General's lawn where they have a free fair with rides and shows etc. We always go but it totally scheduled to rain all day and she is so upset. She was all set to take her teddy to the hospital and get it a cast put on and now she all worried that it's arm will never heal! lol Poor kid. I'm kinda glad to not have to walk around for hours on end at a fair myself as my stamina is nearly gone. Guess we'll see what tomorrow brings.. maybe just maybe the weather will hold off for the morning and early afternoon..

Now today bring car seat testing.. we're hoping that we don't have to go to the narrowest on the market because they are way more expensive so we're going to try all kinds of combos before going to the extreme. Boring!!! Exciting too.. but boring. 

My goal for the weekend is to solve the car seat dilemma and make serious headway on getting nursery situation sorted. I *WILL* be painting those walls in two weeks!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars said:


> 20102001 - it's a lovely plaster of your bumP. Loved the typo though, very funny :) You could always do another when your bump is even bigger and then perhaps consider painting one or the other and know you will always have a back up.
> 
> I'm so sad for DD. Tomorrow was supposed to the the Teddy Bear's Picnic on the Govenor General's lawn where they have a free fair with rides and shows etc. We always go but it totally scheduled to rain all day and she is so upset. She was all set to take her teddy to the hospital and get it a cast put on and now she all worried that it's arm will never heal! lol Poor kid. I'm kinda glad to not have to walk around for hours on end at a fair myself as my stamina is nearly gone. Guess we'll see what tomorrow brings.. maybe just maybe the weather will hold off for the morning and early afternoon..
> 
> Now today bring car seat testing.. we're hoping that we don't have to go to the narrowest on the market because they are way more expensive so we're going to try all kinds of combos before going to the extreme. Boring!!! Exciting too.. but boring.
> 
> My goal for the weekend is to solve the car seat dilemma and make serious headway on getting nursery situation sorted. I *WILL* be painting those walls in two weeks!!!

I thought you can't paint when your pregnant?! :dohh:


----------



## zb5

Lovely BUMP! :) Hmm, I'm not sure if you should paint it or not, it's nice the way it is... What if you painted the inside so it was a bit of a secret that you couldn't see unless you took it down and looked from the other side?

We went car seat shopping yesterday and they didn't have any of the smaller ones I saw recommended so we tried one of the regular convertible car seats in the Mini Cooper. When it's rear-facing, the front passenger seat is so far forward that my knees press hard up against the dashboard. Plus, we figured out the easiest way to get LO in and out would be through the hatchback! :dohh: I am still hoping we can make it work with our Mazda sedan as our "family" car and the Mini as the extra car. But DH has fallen in love with the Mini Cooper Countryman (a bit bigger than the regular Mini Cooper). We test drove it yesterday and I thought we were just doing fun/fantasy test driving but now he seriously wants to buy it! Sooo expensive. I just don't think I can handle a big move, a baby, taking 6 months (unpaid) off of work, and a new car. So we are in a bit of a disagreement right now. We'll see how it goes.

Littlestars, I am curious to hear how your car seat shopping goes! You will have to let us know, and maybe take a pic of your car with 3 car seats across. :haha:


----------



## LittleStars

I figured I'd be fine painting with Latex, specifically low-VOC kind and leaving the windows open while wearing a face-mask and full clothing so as not to get any on my skin. I'm sure my mom will come help out anyway so it'll be done in no time, as besides, it's a small room! I can't bear to make DD give up the larger room yet so the twins are taking the small bedroom until they are ready to get out of their toddler beds around 4 years. Hopefully we'll be well on our way to having a larger house by then ;)


----------



## enniejennie

Ladies how often are you feeling your babies move? 2 days ago Avery was moving like crazy, now yesterday and today I can't get her to barely move. I hate being such nervous reck about this!!


----------



## katerdid

Enniejennie, I'm sure she's just having a bit of a rest. Or maybe she's turned so you can't feel it? Or she's just being cheeky and only kicking while you're asleep? I wouldn't get too worried. When did you start to feel movement with her? I felt William really, really early (15 weeks) and for the first 4-5 weeks afterwords didn't feel him regularly. Course, now I feel him all the time. He's super wiggly - even my midwives and the ultrasound lady agree he's really quite active. It's like my body is his personal trampoline. 

I just got back from the midwife this morning...ugh. Turns out I have fluid in my kidney which is causing massive amounts of pain. It's not enough where they can really do anything about it though, so I'm going to have to tough it out. Doesn't help that my uterus is quite far up, so Will likes to have fun kicking at it and laying on it. He's such a naughty thing...just like his father! So I'm laid up in bed with vicodin and massive amounts of water...and a big old bag of chocolates.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

enniejennie said:


> Ladies how often are you feeling your babies move? 2 days ago Avery was moving like crazy, now yesterday and today I can't get her to barely move. I hate being such nervous reck about this!!

Happens with Amelia too once in awhile. It's normal. I noticed that even when I didn't feel her moving, she was still kicking and punching either by sonogram or with the doppler. So don't be too alarmed. At 22wks babies start to aquire a more regular sleeping pattern. So she's sleeping. 

TODAY though, I noticed for the first time that Amelia's kicks were MUCH stronger. Holy Cats!:wacko::haha: My eyes kept bulging and I'd jump. :rofl: She did what I "think" was a somersault because it was odd feeling...THEN went right into kicking SEVERAL times REALLY HARD! Most of them were knocking me right under my belly button, but two were in the bladder. Both those times I had spotting from pee because I had several glasses of iced tea this morning. 

When you all feel HARD kicks like that, do you jump or have a facial expression when it happens?? It was so freaky I just kept jumping everytime she did it. Was comical!:thumbup::haha::blush:


----------



## nypage1981

I push back when he kicks super hard or sticks a body part to the front of my tummy hard! When im walking he likes to push something outward and i hafta nudge it back so its not so uncomfortable! 

Ennie- I asked my doc at 22 weeks about this question and he said dont worry about regular movement until much later because at this point it is still random and can go a day without feeling it. I have a doppler and had to use it the other day since I had not felt mine in a day, but could hear the heart beat and all the movement in there so they are still moving! 

As for painting- Latex is fine! Just window open and we are good to go, preg or not!


----------



## shelleney

Hey there Ladies!

I am _loving_ the plaster cast! think im gonna do one of my bump (or bum?) in a few weeks time.

Also, i am feeling my little girl moving lots today. which feels amazing! cant wait for OH to be able to share this experience with me.

Hope you are all well :hugs:
xx


----------



## enniejennie

Katerdid I did not start feeling her until about 19 weeks. So I just watched the video from my 4d scan and the tech marked that I have and anterior placenta. So I am thinking that is also what has been preventing me from feeling her as much as she is moving. 

Hope you start to get some relief Katerdid!

So Avery decided to start moving a lot once I got home from work. Thank you for the reassurance ladies!! I just get crazy some times! :wacko: I have been trying for 2 years to get PG, so it still seems so unreal that I am PG! I just hope she is a sleepy baby she is born in 4 months! :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ennie, you are due about the same time as me, probably on the same day because im supposed to be due on the 24th according to my LMP, but my scan dates recently have put me to the 28th.

so i havent felt bubs move at all ! very few random flutters once in a blue moon and its upsetting at times, because i hear of everyone else feeling baby move, but like Ny said, its the doppler that i use everyday as thats my only source of comfort at the moment because i cant feel anything !

hate these anterior placentas lol !


----------



## 20102001

zb5 said:


> Lovely BUMP! :) Hmm, I'm not sure if you should paint it or not, it's nice the way it is...* What if you painted the inside so it was a bit of a secret that you couldn't see unless you took it down and looked from the other side?*
> 
> We went car seat shopping yesterday and they didn't have any of the smaller ones I saw recommended so we tried one of the regular convertible car seats in the Mini Cooper. When it's rear-facing, the front passenger seat is so far forward that my knees press hard up against the dashboard. Plus, we figured out the easiest way to get LO in and out would be through the hatchback! :dohh: I am still hoping we can make it work with our Mazda sedan as our "family" car and the Mini as the extra car. But DH has fallen in love with the Mini Cooper Countryman (a bit bigger than the regular Mini Cooper). We test drove it yesterday and I thought we were just doing fun/fantasy test driving but now he seriously wants to buy it! Sooo expensive. I just don't think I can handle a big move, a baby, taking 6 months (unpaid) off of work, and a new car. So we are in a bit of a disagreement right now. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> Littlestars, I am curious to hear how your car seat shopping goes! You will have to let us know, and maybe take a pic of your car with 3 car seats across. :haha:

That's a good idea!

And for the ladies worried about the paint, that would be OH doing that ... he's the arty one :D


----------



## LittleStars

Car seat shopping not going well so far... I will know more today.. bah! :(


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies so sorry Ive been awol again, I have load and loads to catch up on which Im going to attempt to do tomorrow as hubby is home so will be able to have a spare hour or so, really hope all mummies and bumps are well. xxx


----------



## zb5

Hope everything is going okay gash! You sound really busy!

Sorry the car seat shopping is not going well LittleStars. :( DH and I had lots and lots of talks yesterday about whether to buy a new car that would better fit the car seat, and it seems like a compromise might be to buy a used car that works a little better for us but wouldn't cost much more than we could sell DH's car for. It would be a temporary solution, but then again we don't know where we'll be (or how many kids we'll have, or plan on having) in 3-5 years. Would that be an option for you guys?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Hope everything is going okay gash! You sound really busy!
> 
> Sorry the car seat shopping is not going well LittleStars. :( DH and I had lots and lots of talks yesterday about whether to buy a new car that would better fit the car seat, and it seems like a compromise might be to buy a used car that works a little better for us but wouldn't cost much more than we could sell DH's car for. It would be a temporary solution, but then again we don't know where we'll be (or how many kids we'll have, or plan on having) in 3-5 years. Would that be an option for you guys?

Oh yeah! SO glad he would compromise as the other idea was horrible for you and baby concerning the new car. :haha:

I'd go with a used that would work and then when you actually need more room later, you can just upgrade from there! Great compromise I think!:winkwink:


----------



## LittleStars

:happydance::yipee::headspin::coolio::wohoo::loopy::rain: I seriously cannot believe it but we did it!!!!!!!!!!! :rain::loopy::wohoo::coolio::headspin::yipee::happydance:
The saga: You can skip to the blue text at the bottom to get the gist, this is long :)We went to BabiesRUs first and try out the infant car seats. The sales lady who according to the display was certified expert by the store to help with carseats. She suggested a few models and agreed that the BabyTrend was probably our best bet. We also tried their thinnest convertible style as well. She helped us carry out things to the car and place them in. Unfortunately she was insistent that we HAD to install the seats using the UAS (latch-system) that our car has on the window seats. She was also insistant on not understanding we intended on trying a NEW booster and just had the old on in the car because DD was with us and using it. She also insisting on telling us that the laws where we live had JUST changed on June 1st and were really strict and that she knew it was a pain but it was the law. In fact she backed up her words by telling us she worked every third weekend for the police enforcing the rules at clinics. 

She went on to explain the laws for Infant seats was going from 1year 22lbs to 2 years regardless of weight. Stage 2 seats were for 2 year olds until 40lbs and then stage 3 (boosters) was from 40 lbs until 10 years old regardless of weight/height. 

We were shocked because this meant we needed a rear facing convertible for year likely and the only one we knew of that would be thin enough was the Sunshine Kids Radian... Even though we kinda felt that infant car seats had a chance of fitting with the right booster we decided if we couldn't get a Radian to rear-face in our car we were screwed. So off we went to the other end of the city during rush hour and endless construction and pouring rain to the store that sells those and would actually have the time to help us install. They helped us as asked and we soon discovered that we could not fit a rear-facing SK Radian because it was simply too long to get the 45 degree angle needed to install properly. We had been defeated. 

So off we went and spent the rest of our evening panicked going from dealership to dealership looking at vans and SUVS hoping to find something we could afford. It was nasty rain and of course I was wearing white! DD was getting annoyed and bored. We were devasted at the thought of another 5 years of car payments but resigned. We finally went for dinner and then home. We considered our options...
1. use the car for another year if we could fit infant seats and a booster. The car would be paid off and we would sell and use as a larger downpayment that what we could get now but still be buying a new vehicle.
2. trade-in the car and get a new vehicle.
3. sell privately and get new vehicle.
4. trade our car with my dad's slightly bigger Accord but he would have to take over the payments and pay us the difference in value and his might only last us 2 years BUT we would have cash in hand and could pay off our debts and start saving for downpayment on car to be bought in 2 years.

We went to sleep. I had horrible nightmare all night playing tetris with seats and cars and payments. I awoke early and jumped on the internet...

I researched what the BabiesRUs lady had said and it turns out she was full of crap!!!!!!!!!!!!! She had caused us stress and wasted our night for no reason at all. I had a new game plan!!!

DH and I ditched DD at the grandparents and off we went. We went to the store with the SK Radians and were able to place them front facing by shoving them as far over as the seat would allow towards the window. We had brought a new booster (Clek Ozzi) but it didn't work. The ladies there had an idea and we tried some other brand and it was almost fit in the middle gap but not quite so we then tried a final option of the Graco TurboBooster and it worked!!!!!!! We were not allowed to fully install to confirm the configuration according to their rules so we had to buy them all and test it and return with 48 hours. So we did and went for lunch and the a parking garage (still raining) and worked our magic. We had it all installed with seatbelts instad of the UAS system and it worked! The middle seatbelt was going to be very hard for DD to do herself anymore which sucked but it worked!!!!!! So all we had to do now was get infant seats. 

We checked out a different BabiesRUs and were all set to get the BabyTrends but hesitated because of colour choices. DH wanted the grey/black/yellow one but it had a different base than the others for some odd reason and I didn't like th e tan coloured girly one and the only other option was grey/orange which I didn't want so we went to Walmart which sells a slightly cheaper one (no foot/boot cover included and handle is hard plastic instead of rubber covered) but when we got there they only had one.. so we went to the BabiesRUs with the evil carseat lady who lies who thankfully was not working and got the yellow one DH wanted because it had the right base (guess the other store had old stock??). The trip to Walmart was not in vain though as they had the Graco TurboBooster without the back for $35 cheaper than the one we had bought at the first store and in a cute girly purple heart design. We bought it but on a whim I also bought another carseat that was pink that also looked narrow costing me only $18!! Off we went to my mom's house. We got DD to sit in the middle with all three boosters and the Radians installed and she was comfortable, had plenty of room and thrilled to get a new booster since the Radians we got at pink covered in flowers and she was a tad jealous. We then installed the Infant car seats and tried the three boosters and again DD was comfortable, and in fact had more room! We were happy, boxed everything back up for storage and celebrated by going for a Pho dinner! 

So in the end we bought:
2 BabyTrends which get us to 22 lbs which should be around the 1 year mark.
1 new pink booster seat brand unknown, I should take a look but was easiest to buckle by far.
2 Sunshine Kids Radian Premier in Primrose which goes front facing until 65lbs
Total Cost: approx. $1190!!! Savings: Priceless!!!!!!!!

And to clarify the laws here in Ontario Canada are: (changing January 1, 2012)
Rear-facing until 20lbs and standing unassisted, changing to 22lbs, 1 year old and walking.
Front-facing 20lbs-40lbs changing to 22lbs-60lbs
Booster 40lbs until 8 years old or 80lbs or 4'9", changing to booster @ 60lbs until 8yo,80lbs or 4'9".
Backseat until 13yo.

Phew, ordeal over, we're keeping our car and we are so happy!

Sorry this was so long but I feel so much better getting that all out. Needless to say I was stiff as a board last night from all the activity, walking, installing, carrying etc.


----------



## LittleStars

Buying used for us wasn't as much of an option because the financing rates for them are often high and it's easier for us to have just got 0% for 5 years and buy new and have a full warranty. Though we were considering at one point trading our 07 Civic for an 02 Odessey and it would be basically an even trade with one year of continued payments. 

zb5 - if you're planning on having more than two kids and close together definitely consider your future problems with carseats. Most people don't seem to be having more than 2 kids nowadays I guess. Sucks though that in this day and age we are expected to buy gas guzzuling (sp?) vehicles just so we can have a family. I try so hard to be eco conscious!!!!

Gash! Glad to see you around again, we've been missing you!


----------



## zb5

Wow, what a feat LittleStars! I can't believe the nasty BabiesRUs lady lied to you so horribly! We were amused because the guy who helped us with the car seats at BabiesRUs here was a guy who looked to be about 19 years old. He was SUPER polite, helpful, and knowledgeable. I just wonder how a 19 year old boy decides to work at BabiesRUs? :haha: Now here I go stereotyping teenage boys...

I know, I used to think that we would only have car issues if we had more than 3 kids, but it looks like even with 3 kids it can be a pain. They are in various stages of car seats for SO long now! I wonder what happens when your 8 year old kid has a friend and you want to take them out together? Do they have to bring their own booster seat so they can ride in your car? No carpooling to soccer practice? :wacko: (Well... probably not if they also have twin baby sisters! But you know what I mean.)

We also try to be eco conscious with our two small cars, and I hate the thought of buying an SUV for that reason. (Secretly, we rented a Rav-4 once and it was fun to drive!) I just don't want to be forced into an SUV just because of a car seat issue, you know? I hope we come up with a temporary car solution because I don't feel prepared to plan my next child (or two) right now just so we can pick an appropriate car!


----------



## yourstruly10

Wow. I have been MIA for a week now. I missed BnB and you ladies so so much. Sounds pathetic doesnt it lol. We moved into our new 3 bedroom home last sunday!! Its so nice to have the extra space. Now the only problem is I have a 3rd bedroom and its empty because we havent bought anything for this baby yet and it makes me sad lol. So now I have to start filling it... only 14.5 weeks left since I will be induced at 39 weeks( if im showing signs of being ready and havent gone into labor already) 

But the move was sooo hard. We moved just a year ago and I was 27 weeks pregnant but I really dont remember it being as hard on my body as it was. We did have movers last time though. The day after I could barely move and I didnt even lift anything, Just from all the packing and unpacking and stairs in our new place I guess. Now A week later I am still suffering the consequences. My hips ache, my lower back always hurts... I feel like a right mess lol. So worth it to have the extra space though.

I also missed my V-DAY... I was so sad. We were supposed to get internet that day and we didnt so I am celebrating it now..

Here are a few pictures of my new place(empty)(The one bedroom shown is the new baby's room) and my 24 week 1 day bump!

20 weeks, 22 weeks, 24 weeks.

https://i52.tinypic.com/28tjgpt.jpghttps://i55.tinypic.com/svmia1.jpghttps://i52.tinypic.com/2n2adj.jpg

One picture in there is of Ava(my 9 month old daughter) helping us move lol

Well it looks like I have alot of catching up to do so I better get reading lol. 

Congrats Littlestars on the two baby girls!


----------



## Lys

WOOHOO LittleStars!! Great job with the car seats and the whole ordeal!! Sounds like you guys DID an amazing job and really made the best choice!!

YoursTruly!! I love the belly (and house) pics!! And a happy late V-day to you! Glad to hear you are moved and working on getting settled... hope your body recovers quickly!


----------



## babyhopes2323

love the pics yours truly !! and congrats little stars on the car seats ! all very exciting. xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yay little stars for the carseat choice x
Yourstruly - lovely bump pics, and hope ur settling in too your new house xx


----------



## LittleStars

okay I finally got around to taking a belly shot, here it is:
23weeks and 4 days
https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/lylotte/SA401621-2-3.jpg

I don't really feel like I've grown much since my last picture at 18 weeks:
https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/lylotte/SA401604-1.gif

No matter though, the babies are still transverse and while it mean a multitude of annoying things I can say that I can easily still touch my toes because I can bend in the middle between the two babies. Meanwhile my sister who is only 3 days ahead cannot do up strappy sandals so easily anymore. 

Now off to go tackle the spare-to-be-nursery room.


----------



## shelleney

Loving the bump pics Yours truly and Little stars!

Here's mine 2 weeks ago, at 20 weeks....
xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0002.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aww, beautiful baby bumps ladies!


----------



## nypage1981

ZB- I have a 7 year old daughter and whenever I have her friends with me, yes, I hafta get their booster seats for the car. ...unless I grab the one from our other car. with a back seat of the car and the booster seats I dont see how more than 2 can go into it....kinda tough. 

There is a toyota SUV crossover that is hybrid so that could be an option for those looking to be conscious.....otherwise the Honda Odyssey was mentioned and that seemed to get ok gas mileage due to a cylinder shut down option...."so they say". I know it still isnt eco friendly, but maybe a tad less of a gas guzzler? 

Littlestars- I see the difference in the two pictures! 

Yours- glad you found a place with 3 bedrooms, and im jealous! We don't have a room for baby right now....sigh. Boo hiss! 


.....I didn't make it to the last page before I typed this i realized, so can't comment on everything! Lol. Hope you are all ok:)


----------



## nypage1981

Shelleny- very cute!


----------



## zb5

Cute bumps ladies! :) Nypage, thanks for the advice about the booster seats. We would consider a small SUV, honestly for some of them the gas mileage is not bad compared to a large/medium sedan. We'll see. DH and I had a silly disagreement today and decided to bet on it - we were both so sure we were right, we said whoever won got to pick our next car! I won. :haha: Not sure I can really go through with it as it should be a joint decision, but I am feeling pretty good. :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Cute bumps ladies! :) Nypage, thanks for the advice about the booster seats. We would consider a small SUV, honestly for some of them the gas mileage is not bad compared to a large/medium sedan. We'll see. DH and I had a silly disagreement today and decided to bet on it - we were both so sure we were right, we said whoever won got to pick our next car! I won. :haha: Not sure I can really go through with it as it should be a joint decision, but I am feeling pretty good. :haha:

Oh goodness! Betcha he's eating his words on that one. :rofl: Poor guy! I'd let him sweat it out for a while though before you cave in. :winkwink::haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Lol....yes ZB the smaller SUV would wor out for ya with just the one baby so that would work for quite some time. We are pushing it because we have 2 large dogs, and one 7 year old, and now a baby coming so even the crossover, larger SUV is too small for us! (I pack like im never coming home for a weekend trip)...sigh. Mini van at age 30? I am scared to do it! Lol. 

I would totally pick out something he hates so you always get to drive the new car:) hehe


----------



## babyhopes2323

nice bump shelleny ! x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lovely bumps xx


----------



## LittleStars

Morning girls (well morning for me at least)!

Three more days of school for DD and then I can have a break from rushing around in the morning. Yay! Today she has a dentist appointment. She loves going there which is good but I really hope doesn't have another cavity! Then off to see my mom, she wants me to pick out some material so she can customize the Moses baskets she bought for me. I was just going to use a playpen from the beginning but she is insisting. 

I made no headway in the spare room, ended up watching E.T. for the first time in decades! Such a cute movie! Must try to make some progress today though. 

What kind of goals is everyone working on right now? I'm starting to feel real pressure about running out of time but I think more so than last time because it's twins and I know that preterm labor is a real concern.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars said:


> Morning girls (well morning for me at least)!
> 
> Three more days of school for DD and then I can have a break from rushing around in the morning. Yay! Today she has a dentist appointment. She loves going there which is good but I really hope doesn't have another cavity! Then off to see my mom, she wants me to pick out some material so she can customize the Moses baskets she bought for me. I was just going to use a playpen from the beginning but she is insisting.
> 
> I made no headway in the spare room, ended up watching E.T. for the first time in decades! Such a cute movie! Must try to make some progress today though.
> 
> What kind of goals is everyone working on right now? I'm starting to feel real pressure about running out of time but I think more so than last time because it's twins and I know that preterm labor is a real concern.

Goals. We're getting the furniture off layaway at the end of July (28wks). I needed to get past the milestones first. As for anything else. I'm oblivious! I can't think straight.:dohh:


----------



## nypage1981

Goal- get our bathroom and bedroom construction finished so that I can get my dressers out of my dining room and begin figuring out where to put a baby in a 2 bedroom house with my 7 year old? HAHAHA good luck to me, i know.


----------



## DMG83

Goals: move into our new home! :haha: but that's not til 1st september :shock: 

cute bumps ladies, i'm ever so slightly jealous with my barely-there bump :brat:

ASFM: Had some fluids leaking over the weekend, rushed to AEU this afternoon after having a checkup with mw, everything is ok, scan showed baby is doing well, measuring right and has plenty of fluid left. Had LOTS of tests, and quite a few people poking around down there having a look - luckily only fully invasive for one test but there was still 3 of them had to give an opinion after looking with a *torch*!! :blush: Don't know what bought on the fluid leak but it's now minimal (just had a tiny bit this morning when with mw) and not seen any since so fingers crossed it's just a blip and will not return!! LO is under strict instructions not to even *think* about arriving any time soon! Talk of antibiotics and steroids for LO if there is any more fluid loss after 23 weeks is very scary and very surreal :nope: they won't give steroids at 22 weeks as it is too early. But they're hoping it was a one off anyway :thumbup:

so here's LO at 22weeks 1day, doing a few gymnastic moves :haha:

https://i55.tinypic.com/2v2yvbl.png

hope you are all well :flower: kerri- sorry you've had to read this twice now hun!! :haha: xx


----------



## nypage1981

Nai- scary! Im glad all is well for now, do they suggest bed rest or anything? I thought i was leaking a while back too and they had to do a bunch of up there tests to see if it was fluid. Turned out not, but they didn't use a torch:)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> Nai- scary! Im glad all is well for now, do they suggest bed rest or anything? I thought i was leaking a while back too and they had to do a bunch of up there tests to see if it was fluid. Turned out not, but they didn't use a torch:)

I agree, glad all is well!:flower:


----------



## DMG83

they didn't want to fiddle manually so they put in a thing to open me up then shone a torch up to see if my womb was closed or open and they did take one swab from up there in the fluid but then they left it well alone :thumbup: 

been told to take it easy, no long walks, exertion etc. lifting things and so on. I'm ok to go to work as long as i am only doing my desk job and no up and down stairs/carrying things/walking lots so that's good. The fluid was only minimal today and the "gush" happened on saturday and nothing other than minimal amounts since so that's why they're hoping it's a one off. Also my fluid levels were ok around baby so that is brill. Just have to take all the rest i need :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nai1983 said:


> they didn't want to fiddle manually so they put in a thing to open me up then shone a torch up to see if my womb was closed or open and they did take one swab from up there in the fluid but then they left it well alone :thumbup:
> 
> been told to take it easy, no long walks, exertion etc. lifting things and so on. I'm ok to go to work as long as i am only doing my desk job and no up and down stairs/carrying things/walking lots so that's good. The fluid was only minimal today and the "gush" happened on saturday and nothing other than minimal amounts since so that's why they're hoping it's a one off. Also my fluid levels were ok around baby so that is brill. Just have to take all the rest i need :flower:

Did they do a PH check to see if the fluid was in fact amniotic? It's a paper that they use to put on the actual fluid and it tells the PH to see whether it's amniotic fluid or urine/mucus.


----------



## Lys

Nai, Glad your doing ok!!

As for progress on the nursery... We are still working on getting us all settled from our move but I did register today for our baby shower. I found a crib today that I like and it's a great price, so I am super excited about that!! :happydance: My goal is to paint the baby's room in the next week to two weeks though!!

As for me... try not to laugh to hard but I was at work today and I REALLY had to pee! I tried on 2 different occasions to use the bathroom and both times there was someone in there. I had to go to the bank for work and then grab something at the grocery for work. I was standing about to pay at the grocery store... still REALLY needing to pee and figured I could wait 5 more mins until I got back to my store...

And then I sneezed.. and I peed on myself :blush: not a ton but enough!! UGH awful... still really had to pee so I didn't soak my pants but STILL!! I was wearing black slacks so it wasn't visible at all which is a relief. Also, I was meeting my Mom after work today so I had brought a change of clothes. So, that is my embarrassing pregnant story... hopefully it was the one and only time!! :wacko:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lys said:


> Nai, Glad your doing ok!!
> 
> As for progress on the nursery... We are still working on getting us all settled from our move but I did register today for our baby shower. I found a crib today that I like and it's a great price, so I am super excited about that!! :happydance: My goal is to paint the baby's room in the next week to two weeks though!!
> 
> As for me... try not to laugh to hard but I was at work today and I REALLY had to pee! I tried on 2 different occasions to use the bathroom and both times there was someone in there. I had to go to the bank for work and then grab something at the grocery for work. I was standing about to pay at the grocery store... still REALLY needing to pee and figured I could wait 5 more mins until I got back to my store...
> 
> And then I sneezed.. and I peed on myself :blush: not a ton but enough!! UGH awful... still really had to pee so I didn't soak my pants but STILL!! I was wearing black slacks so it wasn't visible at all which is a relief. Also, I was meeting my Mom after work today so I had brought a change of clothes. So, that is my embarrassing pregnant story... hopefully it was the one and only time!! :wacko:

Aww, that happens to me a LOT!:hugs::dohh: Usually I'm home sitting and debating if I want to go pee yet AGAIN and then I sneeze and have to change the darn sheets. It's not usually a whole lot, but enough. So sorry...but yes, it can happen. Glad you had a change of clothes!


Speaking of preparing and clothes....For you second time mommies, what should we pack in the hospital bags? I haven't done that and I HAVE to get one ready as even though I'd LOVE to get to term, there are no guarantees so I have to get prepared now. What should I have in there?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Nai - hope your ok, i kno ive already spoke to you in your journal but wanted to say it here too x

& Happy V-DAY to me and all the other 19th October ladies :happydance:


----------



## DMG83

Mommy's Angel said:


> Nai1983 said:
> 
> 
> they didn't want to fiddle manually so they put in a thing to open me up then shone a torch up to see if my womb was closed or open and they did take one swab from up there in the fluid but then they left it well alone :thumbup:
> 
> been told to take it easy, no long walks, exertion etc. lifting things and so on. I'm ok to go to work as long as i am only doing my desk job and no up and down stairs/carrying things/walking lots so that's good. The fluid was only minimal today and the "gush" happened on saturday and nothing other than minimal amounts since so that's why they're hoping it's a one off. Also my fluid levels were ok around baby so that is brill. Just have to take all the rest i need :flower:
> 
> Did they do a PH check to see if the fluid was in fact amniotic? It's a paper that they use to put on the actual fluid and it tells the PH to see whether it's amniotic fluid or urine/mucus.Click to expand...

the mw took a lower swab and it was positive for fluid which is why i got transferred to EAU - they did an upper swab whilst they were *ahem* taking a look up that way as there was a "small amount" of fluid up there but they were sending that one off for further testing, will get the results next week :thumbup: I had to take a tube with a swab in it from my midwife to the hospital - i nearly dropped it down a drain in my panic! typical!! :dohh:


----------



## mrs_lukey

I'm due on 24th October and confirmed as a boy :) xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:hi: mrs_Lukey and congrats on your :blue: bump!!


----------



## DMG83

congrats mrs lukey :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2323

im due on oct 24th as well mrslukey !! congrats on a boy ..x


----------



## babyhopes2323

Happy V DAY mummy 2 tyler !! :headspin:

Nai glad youre ok and that youve been tested.. xx that pic is gorgeous !


----------



## babyhopes2323

littlestars lovely bump... and yourstruly too. .. im jealous of all the massive bumps !!

i wouldnt comment on the car seats as we have not bought anything yet !! waiting for 24 weeks and above.. xx dont know why it just still feels so early !


----------



## DMG83

thanks babyhopes :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2323

youre welcome :flower:


----------



## LittleStars

Nai - stay strong. I hope will resolve itself and we'll have no more of the nonsense leaking! 

I am in tears right now, I am so mad at my sister. She called to chat from work and we were talking and then the topic went to me telling her about going shopping with our mom the day before and then I mentioned how I reminded mom that we were going to submit names to her and then suddenly she says almost in a laugh 'I didn't agree to that!'. The idea was that we would both decided on our name list, be it a short short list of a few or a final choice and then submit to our mom. If there was a duplicate then she would let us know and then the name would become off limits. Since It's my last pregnancy then of course my sister could always end up using in a subsequent pregnancy but this way there would be no hard feelings. I tossed the idea to her a few weeks ago and she seemed to agree. Now she saying that she is planning on picking a name as soon as her husband finishes reading the whole entire baby book and that once they pick one they are just announcing it to everyone and that's that, tough titties for me. I think this is so rude and makes me feel pressured to pick out a name faster than she can just so I can have what I want. I don't want to rush and do this, I wanted to take my time and know that I wasn't going to get the short end of the stick unless she was too. Had either of us been pregnant at a time when no one else was then there wouldn't be this pressure and I just think her attitude is rude and meanspirited. I haven't even begin to look at names since I wanted to get past the 24 week landmark and know the genders first. Meanwhile she already has a list and her husband is well on his way. We are technically due 3 days apart but I will deliver first because of it being twins. She keeps saying she doesn't think that our names will be the same and chances are that she's right. We both have very different last names to contend with. But the reality is that if you believe that the chances are unlikely then why not agree? Am I in the wrong here? I know I've had a child before and therefore already had a crack at naming a child but I also have two to name and that's easier said than done. She keeps saying she doesn't think I'd pick anything on her list but at the same time how would she know when I haven't even started looking?

Sooooooooooooo mad at my sister right now. I actually told her I thought it was mean and I was angry and told her I was hanging up. This sucks. Guess I'll be looking at names all night. Grrrr.


----------



## DMG83

aww hun :hugs: i think that was a great idea what you came up with :shrug: saying that though.. if your babies are being born first, isn't SHE the one with the problem, cos if your babies are already named.. :haha: sounds as if she's maybe a little annoyed that you're due around the same time so is being a brat about it?

Just do what you feel is right, and if that means waiting to 24 weeks so be it, we haven't picked ours 100% yet and wanted to see her 4d and meet her before committing 100%..

keeping everything crossed for you that your names are totally different :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry to hear that little stars.. i do hope your names are different and that she does not select one that you like ! xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

My cousin and I are pregnant at the same time and we both decided if we liked the same name, we'd use a different middle name and call them by their whole name. I.E. Emmagrace. If you like a name, there's no reason why you should have to cater. Turns out we have two different names...her daughter will be Colleen and mine is Amelia. 

I wouldn't even worry about it. She's made her decision, take your time, make your decision and stick with it. If it's the same name, I wouldn't even worry about it. Add a different middle name and stick it to the end while your in their presence. :lol:

Sorry hun your dealing with that. :hugs: It'll work out in the end. Maybe she'll come around. In the meantime, she didn't agree to it, I'd just accept it and move on but NOT make any promises or commitments to her. :winkwink:


----------



## zb5

My SIL is ~9 weeks pregnant and they picked and announced their choices for boy's and girl's names two weeks ago without talking to us at all. We have ours picked already but haven't announced it. I strongly suspected they wouldn't be the same and I was right, so nothing to worry about. I guess I have lower expectations because it's DH's drama-prone sister. If it were my own sister, I would expect more. Oh well.

LittleStars, I hope and think you won't have to worry about it because they won't overlap. But that must be frustrating that you seemed to agree on this plan and then she backed off! I am guessing it will all work out for the best though. The last thing you need is to rush the name decisions though, so you might as well let her pick hers and take your sweet time with yours - you'll probably come up with better ones anyway. :)

Nai, sorry to hear about the fluid scare! Glad you're being well taken care of. :hugs:

And, I have also peed myself once when I sneezed. It was only a few drops though. It was unfair, DH distracted me while I was sneezing so I forgot to focus on holding it in! :haha:


----------



## Lys

And to chime in on what Mommy's Angel said a couple posts back I too would love to hear what you already Mommy's are packing in your hospital bags! I have heard that U.S. hospitals provide some things that European hospitals don't but I'm sure that goes both ways as well!!


----------



## 20102001

My cousin is 18 weeks pregnant, I've already told her our name's and the rest of the family so if she steals one of them and I have the same gender tough titties cos I had it first and I'll be using it too LOOOOL!

She knows she's having a girl though and I am DEAD set on my girl's name and everyone knows it :D

Can't wait to hear her name's though because when both her other children were named we were all like "Your calling her what?!" :haha:


----------



## LittleStars

Well DH and I looked a bit at names last night.. it was as I suspected.. we are on totally different pages. Last time it was torture agreeing. He's looking at names like Brooke and then telling me that a name like Juliet are too trendy. Doh! lol guess this is going to take a while.

As for my darling sister.. we've decided since she doesn't care and we'll deliver first liekly then all names are fair game and to hell with it. Chances are as soon as she says a name it'll taint it for me anyway but at the same time we're going to do our best to not hear her plans until we've decided and if there is overlap then I guess we'll either discuss it like rational human beings are decide to screw each other over. Good times! So wish it were just a cousin, it's less weird for cousins the use the same name than sisters. 

Oh well.

On the bright side (much sarcasm), I'm going to go shopping for a bathing suit today. Looking forward to it! lol

Today is also DD's last day of school so we're taking her out for lunch and then she has some coupons to use at Build-a-Bear.. unfortunately I cannot find a few of them and they expire today. Ekk! Dh is going to kill me. Better go look again.


----------



## nypage1981

Little stars- I shopped for the last 2 days for a swim suit. No luck:( Did you find anything? I need one and cant come up with one! 

As for the names, thats a bummer and I would hate to feel the pressure of needing to find one first......but yea, if she announced one that you like, tell her you were thinking of that too and see what the reaction turns out to be. Usually someone has 2 that they like so hopefully she could choose the other. Glad my sis is having a girl and im a boy! I worried about this early on too, talk about competition...UGH.


----------



## DMG83

do you have a figleaves in usa? i got mine from figleaves online and it's lush lush lush :kiss:

My costume


----------



## loveylove

Hiya, I'm expecting my first baby on October 3rd! I had a gender scan at 16 weeks and its :pink:

:cloud9: 

Can I be added to the list? :flower:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

That is beautiful nai - I might think about getting the tankini version x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Welcome Loveylove :hi: welcome to october and congrats on pink bump x


----------



## loveylove

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Welcome Loveylove :hi: welcome to october and congrats on pink bump x

Hi, I'm so dumb... total baby brain... I have just found myself on the list with the wrong due date- god knows when I did that lol.. 

There's alot of us October ladies... you rarely see them in the 2nd trimester forum! :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lol :haha: 

Yes there is loads of us - lots of little pumpkin babies due in october :)


----------



## DMG83

Kerri it's such a good fit! and really lovely gives a great shape. I got the tankini AND the one piece but since my bump isn't growing much and was totally flat when i got them i sent the tankini back - it's got this gorgeous pink bit on the bottoms and that really has to be shown off by having a bump to get the full effect so i figured by the time my bump checked in properly i'd only get about 3 months wear out of it.. so i just kept the one piece. DH even said i looked "sexy" in it! :winkwink: :haha: and the male lifeguard does always check out the ladies when i go to aqua aerobics cos it gives such a fab shape to them - super supportive - and really defines the bump from the boobs, which is a major problem with most regular swimming cossies/tankini's :thumbup: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I really love it and sorry for copying but im ordering the tankini haha!!.... Ive been looking everywhere for a nice maternity tankini and youve saved the day :kiss:

thanks hunni xx


----------



## DMG83

no worries hunni, you'll look lush in it, it's really lovely - honestly i totally recommend it :thumbup: and you get to return it free if you don't like it on anyway so can't go wrong :) It's hard to find a pretty, sexy-ish swimming outfit for pregnancy i was so happy when i found this one! there's a lady was in my aqua class who wore a normal one and it looked awful bless her... boobs stuck to her belly, no shape, and no support :shock: the ladies need support when they're all big and swollen!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oh no bless her :( 

Yeh deffo i love it :) eeek thankyou! xx Hope it fits lol x


----------



## DMG83

just get your normal size and it should fit fine, mine did - fit perfect in my pre-pregnancy size and plenty of room to grow for both tankini and one piece :) yay hope you love it when it arrives! :) xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Thanks babe :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2323

welcome lovelylove !!

i was looking for swimwear today as well. 

i have a dumb question. is it safe to swim in sea water ? i know that sea water is meant to be cleaner than pool water, just wondered with the salt and everything, is it ok if i start swimming in the beach? out apartment building has private beach access so it would be a shame not to use it ., plus my hands and feet are swollen from not moving, not walking and my back is sore as well... so i thought some exercise should do me good.


Today dh and me went over to mothercare to have a look at maternity swimwear i wanted since ive decided to start swimming / exercising to keep myself moving because of all the pain and swelling... but we ended up doing something i never imagined we would.:cloud9:

There was a massive sale on everything 50 % off, and they were running out of stock , we ended up purchasing :

a.) A "precious bear cot bed", and a matching changing table that goes on top of your cot to change LO.

b.) a dressing drawer set

c.) a SPIN travel system from mothercare that can spin the system so that baby faces you instead of public or vice versa as and when you want it, and baby lays flat in it and you can use that system for baby to sit up etc until 4 years old. ( black and green) since that was the only one on sale. it also comes with a white fitted sheet and velvet type interior thing you can add on for babys extra comfort.

d.) a maxi cosi car seat ! black and beige interior

e.) maternity swim wear two piece covering your bump blue and white striped

f.) black maternity trousers and an olive green long loose maternity sleeveless top

g.) maternity full support sleeping pillow !

i cant believe we spent so much and bought all this, but we decided to buy everything in one month so that we could estimate what it cost and pay for it all in one go , in one month., we still have bottles, sterilisers, breast pumps , play mat and other things to buy, but we will buy that in july as we could not just buy everything today, we were there till closing time !

im glad we did though, when all my items arrive from delivery in one week - 10 days, i will post pics of all of them. xx


----------



## shelleney

I love that swimsuit too! Was going to buy it last weekend, until I saw that it was handwash only. I havent got time to be handwashing stuff! lol

As for baby names. I am 15 weeks ahead of my pregnant best friend....so I will get to name my baby first!! So far, we seem to have different taste in names luckily!

Hope you are all well
xx


----------



## DMG83

i've washed it in the washing machine a few times now and it hasn't affected it at all :shrug: i just put everything on a 30 degree wash :shrug: sometimes i just rub it down with shower gel straight after the pool, rinse it and throw it on the radiator anyway.. :blush:


----------



## shelleney

Thanks for that Nai.
I really do love it, so maybe I will just buy it, and hope for the best when machine washing it?
xx


----------



## DMG83

well i haven't noticed a colour fade and it certainly hasn't shrunk at all.. i think i've washed it about 6 times now and the other times it's been a shower gel wash in the shower and rinse and dry and it's been fine all the time... i wouldn't go putting it on a 60 and i don't put it in the dryer but a 30 hasn't hurt my one.. xx


----------



## nypage1981

Nai- I Love it and no we don't have that store! Boooooo. Thats super duper cute though.


----------



## Adele2011

Hey ladies and pumpkins hope all is well? i'm liking the bargains you got at Mothercare :thumbup: 
Erm embarassing query time something isn't right in my :blush: its like something has dropped like a pile but not my bum any ideas? cos i aint. Haha soz.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry adele, no idea, do you think it could be baby maybe? xx


----------



## Adele2011

i haven't a clue? i just know it didnt used to be like that maybe baby has pushed something out cos wanted to more room to play and wiggle about! am going to see the nurse later so hopefully find out


----------



## babyhopes2323

Good idea.. FX'D everything goes well. x


----------



## DMG83

keep us posted adele :thumbup: i don't know what it could be either :shrug: will be interesting to find out though!

so good news on my front ladies, although my lower test came back as positive for amniotic fluid the upper swab at cervix was negative so they think whatever caused it last weekend has stopped. They rang today to check i had no more leaking, which i've been dry since tuesday so all appears good :happydance: The other swabs for infections came back clear so no risk to baby :thumbup: and my urine was clear other than ketones so just got to eat more regularly, so happy!

I have to be tested again at 24week mw appointment for fluid but it will be a lower swab again so no fiddling around right "up there" :blush: which is good. But i'm hopeful it's all cleared up! :thumbup: i am super dry again other than the usual discharge :happydance:

They did remind me that as soon as i go into labour/waters break it's straight into hospital as under consultant care for my blood but i kind of knew that was on the cards anyway :dohh: best place for me really so not complaining, they can do whatever they want as long as baby gets here safe :cloud9:


----------



## Adele2011

woo hoo glad you're ok :happydance: and no more torch looking :blush: 
i had the light treatment down there today :haha: its just a cyst due to hormones? should go away but won't get in way of labour
i was told my ketones were high at a midwife apt do we need to eat more food or more often?


----------



## LittleStars

Love the bathing suit Nai, we don't have that store though. boo!

Actually maternity clothing wise there isn't a lot to choose from. We have Motherhood Maternity and Thyme Maternity oh! and Old Navy (but they look like they are stopping as the section is getting really empty!) and that's it. There are boutique stores here and there that are appointment only or not available in my city. Walmart and Zellers don't carry maternity and it would seem even Sears doesn't either anymore. There is ONE Walmart actually that does carry maternity clothing but it is a really really small selection that hasn't seemed to have changed since I discovered it. As for finding a bathing suit.. just as hard. Bah! I spent my day trying on anything even close to my size in any store. I was trying style and patterns and colours I hated even. Price I was shocked at too in hopes of solving this little riddle of 'how does a fat pregnant lady with twins find a way to swim?' lol I was finding that because I'm tall (and huge) a one piece just squished my boobs flat so I had to go with a two piece. Since I have large boobs even when not pregnant I couldn't go with halter tops since the strain on my neck was too much and if I loosened it to make it comfortable then I ended up looking rather indecent and was due to have a wardrobe malfunction anytime. But in the end I found one!!!!!! 

It's black bottoms with an optional folding top bit to either show a little pattern and go low and unfolded it was just black but gave a little more support. The top is black with smallish raspberry polka dots, two thicker straps, the centre panel down the front is ruched. It fits snugly and smooths and defines nicely and my boobies feel like they aren't being squished or falling out. The lady did point out that I really should get a size bigger since I've got twins but they didn't have it and I was determined to buy something so we'll see how long it lasts. Worst case scenario if the top starts to creep up I'll either just accept it since that mean I'm as big as a house at that point or I'll get an oversized tank top and toss it on to remain decent. I can't see myself wanting to swim beyond the end of August and so the bathing suit only has to last 2 months. Sorry the picture is so big, photobucket was acting up!

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/lylotte/SA401623.jpg


----------



## LittleStars

Nai glad to hear the update! So scary all this stuff. Frankly last time around by the time I was to give birth I was so happy to just go with the flow and give in to the doctors. I was tired of it being all my responsibility. I am definitely not one of the 'birth plan' ladies. no offense to those who are! Just not my cup of tea. I'm protective once the little one comes out like a momma lion but until that point I trust that the doctors know what they're doing to get us all through the experience.

Okay, I really should go do some laundry so I have something to wear out tonight to the fireworks. Today is Canada Day, I know there is only 2-3 of us in this thread that are canucks, but have a good one none the less!


----------



## DMG83

thanks both :flower:

can you order online anything nice for usa ladies? i couldn't find anything in the shops so ordered mine online :thumbup:


----------



## shelleney

Glad all is well now Nai.
And hope your cyst doesnt cause any problems Adele.
Your swimsuit is so cute, LittleStars.

And LittleStars, here in the UK, there is limited choice in maternity wear (and maternity swimsuits too). So I have been doing all my shopping online. I will definitely be ordering my swimsuit online. Maybe the American/Canadian ladies who are struggling could go online?

PS, belated Happy Canada Day!!
xx


----------



## LittleStars

Shopping online would be an idea I guess except since I'm a SAHM I can deal with limited choices for another few months. I've got no one to impress and no desire to accumulate a large wardrobe. It just means doing laundry often! 

Canada Day festivites were fun. We didn't go to see the Duke and Duchess who were in town. Just opted to go to the 'local' fireworks. They have gone from just being for our satelite community of 40,000, to being for anyone who want good fireworks but doesn't want to go downtown so it's a bit chaotic. Since we were going so close to the fireworks instead of spending the day there we were scared how far away we would be parking. DH had agreed to drop me and DD off and then go park saving me at least the trip one way. Craziest thing happened though. We ended up getting one of THE closest spots you could possibly get legally. Woohoo! My body was so thankful.

But since life seems to like Ying and Yang... as punishment for my good fortune I get to spend today and the next 30 hours hanging out with my MIL, her husband and her pain in the arse sister. We are going to her rusty trailer and spending the night. Blech!

Hope everyone else has more pleasant things to do today!


----------



## Lys

Hi Ladies, I know I am a couple weeks ahead of some of you but today is 27 weeks for me and Day 1 of the 3rd trimester!! :happydance:

I have to go to the glucose test this week, I have heard its awful!! Not excited!!

The OH and I are headed to the fair today... its a huge summer thing here and tomorrow is the last day. I'm not feeling super energetic so I know all of the walking and dealing w/ the crowds should be interesting but I will be bummed if I miss it because we didn't go last yr!

Glad to hear everyone is doing good and I love the swim suits ladies... I have not ventured as far as maternity swim suits!! I don't love my non preggo body in a bathing suit so I think I will try and hold off on this one for the summer!

Happy late Canada day and to the US ladies, Happy 4th tomorrow!! :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lys said:


> Hi Ladies, I know I am a couple weeks ahead of some of you but today is 27 weeks for me and Day 1 of the 3rd trimester!! :happydance:
> 
> I have to go to the glucose test this week, I have heard its awful!! Not excited!!
> 
> The OH and I are headed to the fair today... its a huge summer thing here and tomorrow is the last day. I'm not feeling super energetic so I know all of the walking and dealing w/ the crowds should be interesting but I will be bummed if I miss it because we didn't go last yr!
> 
> Glad to hear everyone is doing good and I love the swim suits ladies... I have not ventured as far as maternity swim suits!! I don't love my non preggo body in a bathing suit so I think I will try and hold off on this one for the summer!
> 
> Happy late Canada day and to the US ladies, Happy 4th tomorrow!! :flower:

I'm a week behind you, so I'll be looking forward to 3rd tri. next week. Happy 3rd Trimester to you!:hugs::flower::happydance:

Have fun at the fair!:thumbup:


----------



## DMG83

Lys can you let us know how the glucose test goes please? i've got one the first week of august :dohh:

have fun at the fair! x


----------



## LittleStars

I survived the trailer!!!!! lol

The sleeping on a cot, despite it being brand new was AWEFUL. I was virtually awake the whole night and then got up for real by 6 am. I am so pooped. The swimming was nice because it was so insanely hot and humid and it was nice not having to cook or clean the whole time. When I got out the pool each time I fel like I was gaining all my pregnancy weight at once.. weirdest feeling ever! Anyway, I have no desire to sleep overnight there again myself but if I do have to I plan on bringing my own airmattress. The cot was narrower than a single and I thought I was going to fall off all night and it was too soft. 

Okay, off to go have a freezie. I'm melting!


----------



## Kristin83

Lys said:


> Hi Ladies, I know I am a couple weeks ahead of some of you but today is 27 weeks for me and Day 1 of the 3rd trimester!! :happydance:
> 
> *I have to go to the glucose test this week, I have heard its awful!! Not excited!!*
> 
> The OH and I are headed to the fair today... its a huge summer thing here and tomorrow is the last day. I'm not feeling super energetic so I know all of the walking and dealing w/ the crowds should be interesting but I will be bummed if I miss it because we didn't go last yr!
> 
> Glad to hear everyone is doing good and I love the swim suits ladies... I have not ventured as far as maternity swim suits!! I don't love my non preggo body in a bathing suit so I think I will try and hold off on this one for the summer!
> 
> Happy late Canada day and to the US ladies, Happy 4th tomorrow!! :flower:

I failed the 1 hour glucose test (by one point) and had to take the 3 hour test. I did about a month ago, it wasnt too bad. the solution they give you is like flat orange soda...lol the worst part is sitting at the place for the 3 hours and getting blood taken 4 times...you arent allowed to leave. Overall it wasnt bad, even having to fast wasnt bad. Thank goodness I passed the 3 hour test :D


----------



## nypage1981

With my daughter, as I sat there for the one hour after drinking the orange drink, she moved like an alien on a rollercoaster in my stomach. Was so cool to watch, people next to me were even amused! Guess she liked the sugar rush. Good luck with that!

Happy fourth of July to all the American ladies out there! I have lotsa red white blue festivities planned for the day so im off to it! Be safe and enjoy.


----------



## LittleStars

Flat orange soda I could do.. but I've heard it varies from hospital to hospital as to whether it's something tastier or just pure sugar water. FX I get flat soda!

DD is allergic to mosquito bites! She woke me this morning with a swollen wrist and hand. She had had swollen bites before but DH assured me this was 'normal'. I think not! So we're trying antihistamines to see if that helps. Poor kid. 

I was *this* close to buying the bedding I want for the twins but I bailed last minue thinking I was just shy of the 90 days return policy for the store so I should wait another week or two. Anyone else think like that..'what is they got the gender wrong?' Ah!!! It's freakin' me out. I'm so glad I have a scan on Wednesday so I can see if I can get a confirmation for the tech on gender. It would make me feel a lot better.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Happy 4th july to all the american ladies :) x


----------



## katerdid

I have to get my glucose test sometime before the 22nd. I wasn't told anything about it, just got handed a lap slip and was told to get this done before I came in for my next appt. Do I have to do anything for it beforehand? Or do I just go there, drink the soda, wait an hour, and get pricked? Gosh, I wish my midwives would quit acting like I know everything...


----------



## yourstruly10

Hey everyone. Wow glucose test time already! I'll be getting my lab slip at my 27 week appointment in 10 days. Not looking forward to it although it really wasnt that bad last time.

For me I got there. Was given a flat orange soda like drink that I had to finish in 2 minutes I think. It made me a little dizzy. I then had to sit there for an hour and then get my blood taken. It wasnt as bad as I thought it would be. My doctor did tell me though that alot of women get false positives because there is no fasting involved so she told me not to eat anything for 3 hours before. She said its not needed but it does lower the chances of a false positive and then having to do the 3 hour test. I told her I didnt want to do anything to TRY to pass the test and she then told me that if I had GD that fasting 3 hours before would not change the results it just lowered my chances of a false positive if I didnt have it. I passed my first time and didnt have to do the 3 hour test.

Hoping to pass again this time but since Im measuring big I know its a possibility that I dont pass...


----------



## zb5

Nice swimsuits ladies! I just spent a few days at the beach and wore my pre-pregnancy bikini. The bottoms were always a little too big and my pregnant butt fills them out better now. The top on the other hand... hello boobs! Fortunately the beach was not very crowded so it was mostly just me, DH, and my sister and no one really noticed my extra boobage. :haha:

Nai, I am glad everything is okay!

I took my glucose test last week, a little early I guess. I haven't heard the results yet but see my doctor on Wednesday so I should hear then. I would guess she would have called if they were terrible? Yes, the drink was gross but I just drank it as fast as possible! They gave me a choice of orange or lime. :)

Whew, I am pooped! I was a bridesmaid in a wedding this weekend and there were soooo many activities. It's finally over and we're spending a relaxing day with my family. Tomorrow we fly home. I'm looking forward to getting back to our regular routine.


----------



## DMG83

Well ladies, today I have had my hand forced into making a decision i've been toying with for about a year.. They're making us all redundant as of 31st august! :shock: so i've been offered another role in our other office but it's a 100mile round trip, same salary and full time only :dohh: soooooo.. i'm taking my maternity as planned from 1st september, they are now obliged to pay me my full maternity rights, i'll get a redundancy payout tax-free, 5 weeks pay since i've worked their 5 years, 5 days accrued holiday.. and say bye bye! :shrug: 

I need a part time, close to home job and i'm fully qualified so i've got plenty of options, and i've been on about branching out on my own since i qualified anyway, so they've just pushed me into making a decision :shrug:

oh well... DH and I went shopping to cheer ourselves up after a stressful day and got some lovely baby things - a playmat and lots of little outfits :kiss: 

Everything happens for a reason! :flower:


----------



## Lys

Nai! I agree everything happens for a reason... and if its a decision you have been toying with at least now the decision is made and you guys can start planning (also better now that a month or however long from now!) Woohoo on the play mat and outfits! 

I still haven't bought anything... I am really trying to wait because I keep having people giving me great things so if there is one less thing we have to buy I figure the better. Though I have to admit I am getting anxious to get things ready for the lil one and set up!! I bought paint samples to do the baby's room with though!! :D


----------



## Sushai

I had my gtt at 18 weeks (I think, can't remember at all!) due to my insulin resistance. I passed (woohoo!) it was the 3hr test and I had to go on a high carb diet for the three days prior in order to get an accurate result. If you ladies are going for the 3hr test I suggest you take a good book.


----------



## DMG83

Thanks Lys :flower: and yay for paint samples!! :dance: we have chosen our paint samples too but because we're moving we are getting everything ready except the nursery :dohh: but noone's really buying us any little gifts yet so we figure it's best for us to just be organised on our own :shrug: and it's so much fun shopping!!! hehe x


----------



## LittleStars

I need to figure out the curtains to go with the bedding before I move on to paint samples (nevermind clearing out the room, lol). So many times I've got all set on a paint sample and then try to find curtains to go with... never easy. So this time I've decided to do it the other way around. It's tempting though.. I love looking at paint samples.

So I've got a lunch date with a friend of mine whom I haven't seen since right before Christmas... she doesn't know I'm pregnant. heh.. I told her I have a big surprise for her. Hope she isn't expecting a gift. I always meant to tell her but the timing was just never right. The SCH bleeding and then waiting out the first trimester and then hoping to know gender and having to wait forever on that too has lead me to this point. doh!


----------



## nypage1981

Littlestars- my daughter has reactions to bug bites also. Her leg got very swollen and now last week i just dealt with her head. The hole side of her ear and face and head were huge like a bone deformity. called emergency nurse and they said sounded like a gnat bite. Apparently gnats are the worst bites! And the teeniest bug too.....so the next morning her ear swelling moved to her eye and that was practically swollen shut. So aweful, poor thing. Hope your DD is better and doesnt get one near the eye. That one is bad!


----------



## LittleStars

nypage - I had wondered if it had been horsefly bites but never considered anything else.. I'll look up gnat bites and gnats for that matter, lol. I'm not sure I know what those look like. I know that my daugthers swelling was definitely on the bad side in comparison to the images I saw on google so there's a chance I'm wrong. 

Off for an US and doctor visit today. Hoping the tech can double confirm the genders to ease my mind as I buy all this girl stuff. 

I've confirmed a trip to Toronto to do some baby shopping for a week and a half from now. So exciting! We're (my mom is coming and we're meeting my sister) going to hit some baby outlet stores and hopefully save lots of money. FX! DH and DD will go off to MIL's nasty trailer for the weekend instead of coming.


----------



## yourstruly10

Hey ladies! 

Goodluck with the US today! I hope they can confirm the genders for you just to ease your mind. And I hope your DD feels better soon.

AFM--- 99 days to go!! Sounds so much longer then 14 weeks though lol. Although I've only got 13 weeks left since I will be induced at 39 weeks or a little earlier.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

yourstruly - :yipee: for double digits! :)


----------



## LittleStars

Well I got the gender confirmation I needed so I feel better about that but apparently BabyA is low on the amniotic fluid side of things. Baby B has lots though. The doctor is totally worried since the baby is progressing at the same rate as the other baby and on schedule but he wants me back in next week to check again to make sure this isn't the start of something bad. Meh. He did suggest that the fluid levels do fluctuate and that it could have been the position of the babies (still transverse dammit!) or the baby hadn't peed in a while or perhaps dehydration to some degree but since the other baby had more than enough fluids he was a little concerned. 

YoursTruly - yay for double digits! Looks like we'll be induced around the same time since my doctor wants to do it around 38 weeks or a little earlier. So crazy thinking how little time I have left to get life in order. ekk!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. :hi: Just checking in with everyone. Not too much going on over here. I have a NICU consult for the end of August to meet with the staff, Friday we have a bunch of appointments for baby Dr. Shopping. Had NO idea we had to pick out a Dr. before. :haha: Goes to show how ill prepared I am. At any rate, I also had no idea how hard it would be to find the right Dr. I'm wanting to have an Alternative Vax schedule for Amelia. No 5 shots at once ordeal. I also will opt out of pertussis as while I KNOW the severeness of it, the side effects of the injections has been known to cause traumatic side effects and thus outweigh the benefits. I'd rather she get the antibiotics IF she ever gets it and by having it anyways, she'll be immune to it. Also not for a couple others. The MAIN vax's though I believe will be beneficial for her health and well being.

It's AMAZING though how many extra shots they have since I was a kid. Chicken Pox and Hep B are given at birth and I'm going to opt out until she's 2 because the odds of getting it that early aren't all that high per a nurse friend of mine and my husband who also is an RN. I'm not against them, just way too early in my opinion to get them.

I've decided I'm going to follow Dr. Sears Alternative Vax Schedule. Which will make finding a Dr. that much harder as many follow the American Ped's Assoc. Schedule and won't even THINK about going off schedule. There are a couple Ped's we're meeting with, one GP who is pro parent choice and pro Alternative Vax Schedule. ONE office I love though that's multi-practice but they have a sick waiting area and wellness area. They do follow the American Ped's Association Vax schedule, but I'm told that at times they will be lenient but won't say it over the phone. So hopefully this one will work out because they're open for sick children on Sat. and Sun's too.

Little Stars, now that they see your amniotic fluid for one baby what's their agenda to watch it? Do they know the reason?

Yours Truly, I'm in the Double Digits too and I can't believe it. :happydance: Isn't it so amazing?! :flower: We're due around the same time. 

Hoping everyone is having a good summer!


----------



## nypage1981

Littlestars- thats too bad about the baby's fluid....up your water intake at least, maybe its not that but try! Yea, when I talked to the emergency nurse I had assumed it was horse fly that bit my daughter as well and she said the gnats actually do the big swelling reactions in some people. They're TINY! Which makes more sense I guess because kids dont even really know they are being bitten by them, whereas I would think they know they got bitten near the eye or something with a huge horse fly. Poor kids!


----------



## Lys

Mommy's Angel... reading your info on the pediatricians stresses me out!! haha... I feel like I just don't know enough to make an educated decision! I also feel like time is flying by!! I am going to make a list this week of things I need to do before the baby comes so I can time line everything.. I don't know why but it helps me feel like everything will be OK when I see it on paper!! :D

Nypage I love your avatar pic with you in the red/white/blue top with the stars! SUPER CUTE and such a great bump!!! :thumbup:


----------



## e11etee

Hello!

I'm due 7 Oct and having a girl (confirmed!)

:)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

E11ette- welcome and congrats on team pink :pink:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lys said:


> Mommy's Angel... reading your info on the pediatricians stresses me out!! haha... I feel like I just don't know enough to make an educated decision! I also feel like time is flying by!! I am going to make a list this week of things I need to do before the baby comes so I can time line everything.. I don't know why but it helps me feel like everything will be OK when I see it on paper!! :D
> 
> Nypage I love your avatar pic with you in the red/white/blue top with the stars! SUPER CUTE and such a great bump!!! :thumbup:

I'm the same way. :haha: I have to be as "organized" as I can. I suppose I realize that's all out the door once Amelia arrives. I'll have to be more flexible. :dohh: :rofl:

I panicked because how do you pick out the right pediatrician when you don't yet know what your childs needs are yet?:shrug: Meeting with the NICU staff already has me thinking it's getting closer. So exciting for me. :happydance:


----------



## Sushai

Welcome and congrats e11etee!!


----------



## Adele2011

Littlestars- i love your bikini i've tried looking but no luck yet. Hope baby a is ok n woohoo bout genders.
Glucose tests sound annoying hope all is ok
Nypage-i like your top n bump2
aww poor babas and their bites :growlmad:
congrats on paint and decorating on my to do list when on maternity like everything else ha.
Hiya e11ette and :pink:

Aircon is hopefully getting fixed at work today hope so cos i cant cope. I've booked my 3d scan for Tues can't wait :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Adele ya for 3d scan! They're so much fun! 

Lys- when you make a list, please share! Lol. Im aweful at organizing. 

Did anyone take any classes? I skipped that. I did it with my first, and this one is a c section, so didn't feel like doing them!


----------



## 20102001

I've just arranged my first class, 31st August!
I'm dead excited lol

:flower:


----------



## LittleStars

Mommy'sAngel - the plan I think at this point is to just keep an eye on things since though the fluids are lower than BabyB the tech did say it was at the low end but within ranges. I have another ultrasound scheduled for Wednesday so they can decide if we need to start panicking. Not sure what could really be done though since the prematurity of the baby might outweigh the risks of delivering extra early. FX I just need to drink some more water and the babies need to shift around. As for your baby doctor woes, I'm sure you'll find someone easily enough. When I found my DD's doctor she was already born, I took her to my family doctor for the first check up you do a few days after they are born and then called around to find someone. It seems as long as you are offering a newborn as a patient most doctors are happy to take them on. Most kids don't really need a pediatrician once the the first 3-4 years have passed and all the shots are done and there is nothing abnormal about their care. I guess there is more money to make from the frequent visits of infants. 

For me I went ahead and did the normal vaccine schedule for Canada and had no issues or problems with it. DD survived well, even when mean mommy made her get flu shots and H1N1 shots ontop of all of that.. she loves going to the doctor and doesn't mind getting shots in the least. Love it! I plan on doing the same with the twins. If you are going with an alternate schedule or avoiding some all together then check with the local school board and see what the minimum requirements are for admission when the time comes.. unless of course you plan on home schooling! :)

I got my papers to go get my GD test done.. thankfully they're letting me do it at an outside clinic so I can save on parking. $13 parking every appointment is killing me, especially this month where I'm coming in 3 times in a month. I think by September when I'm going in once a week regularly I will have to see what a monthly pass would cost. Anyway, supposed to do that in the next week, along with a bunch of other bloodtests. 

Nypage - No classes for me. I figured I'd wing it last time around and ended with an EMCS. This time I'm planning the c-section so still no need. 

Okay it's getting down to serious crunchtime for me. I REALLY need to get the spareroom emptied out. I have a deadline of Sunday as the day I plan on having my dad over to help DH to move the large furniture up/down the stairs so I gotta get a move on! I wanna paint next week and have the room set up by the following weekend. I can't be farting around anymore.


----------



## Adele2011

I haven't done any classes but booked in for a breastfeading one i'm going to do all i can as i get time off work paid haha :happydance: 
Yeah ny i cant wait for Tues :baby:

AAAArrgggghhhh after ages with the aircon at work broken the guys came to fix it and then some stupid moron put the heating on 30degrees! I got so hot and annoyed and dizzy i went home, sod that! but it's not right then i suffer as obviously lose pay grrrrrr needed that rant!


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:

Hope all your GTT test results come back ok. Here in the UK, we are only offered GTTs if we have a high BMI, a previous history of diabetes or GD, or a family history of diabetes or GD. And since none of those apply to me, i get away with it! yay!

As for getting stuff ready for the baby...ive done nothing :nope: oops. but i only have 6 days left at work before i finish...then i will be as free as a bird until she arrives, so can get everything done then. Its so scary, isnt it!

Hope you are all well :friends:
xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars said:


> Mommy'sAngel - the plan I think at this point is to just keep an eye on things since though the fluids are lower than BabyB the tech did say it was at the low end but within ranges. I have another ultrasound scheduled for Wednesday so they can decide if we need to start panicking. Not sure what could really be done though since the prematurity of the baby might outweigh the risks of delivering extra early. FX I just need to drink some more water and the babies need to shift around. As for your baby doctor woes, I'm sure you'll find someone easily enough. When I found my DD's doctor she was already born, I took her to my family doctor for the first check up you do a few days after they are born and then called around to find someone. It seems as long as you are offering a newborn as a patient most doctors are happy to take them on. Most kids don't really need a pediatrician once the the first 3-4 years have passed and all the shots are done and there is nothing abnormal about their care. I guess there is more money to make from the frequent visits of infants.
> 
> For me I went ahead and did the normal vaccine schedule for Canada and had no issues or problems with it. DD survived well, even when mean mommy made her get flu shots and H1N1 shots ontop of all of that.. she loves going to the doctor and doesn't mind getting shots in the least. Love it! I plan on doing the same with the twins. If you are going with an alternate schedule or avoiding some all together then check with the local school board and see what the minimum requirements are for admission when the time comes.. unless of course you plan on home schooling! :)
> 
> I got my papers to go get my GD test done.. thankfully they're letting me do it at an outside clinic so I can save on parking. $13 parking every appointment is killing me, especially this month where I'm coming in 3 times in a month. I think by September when I'm going in once a week regularly I will have to see what a monthly pass would cost. Anyway, supposed to do that in the next week, along with a bunch of other bloodtests.
> 
> Nypage - No classes for me. I figured I'd wing it last time around and ended with an EMCS. This time I'm planning the c-section so still no need.
> 
> Okay it's getting down to serious crunchtime for me. I REALLY need to get the spareroom emptied out. I have a deadline of Sunday as the day I plan on having my dad over to help DH to move the large furniture up/down the stairs so I gotta get a move on! I wanna paint next week and have the room set up by the following weekend. I can't be farting around anymore.

Here in New York State you have to have a pediatrician by the time you give birth. They come to the hospital to check the babies, work on them, etc. I thought the hospital did all that, but while I think they do some, other things they leave for the ped's Dr.

As far as our Vax schedule, we're homeschooling so we have no need to check with the school systems thank goodness! She'd be getting the major injections. In fact much of the ones we're opting out of are the more newer ones. The rest will be done one at a time at alternative schedules. I think we have a good knowledge base about our decision so that's a plus.:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## DMG83

I can't believe you ladies are working out vax schedules already!! :shock: scary thought - I need to start reading my baby books instead of my pregnancy books and get clued up!! :dohh:

So just have to share! Told my boss he HAS to pay me my maternity pay despite me taking voluntary redundancy as my qualifying week is 18th july and the redundancies/other job offers are being done from earliest 8th august :haha: he said "well if I can recover it all and it won't cost me then okay, but otherwise no I won't be paying it".. so I smiled sweetly and passed over the info. He rang HR and GUESS WHO'S RIGHT!!! :rofl: he just came in with his tail between his legs and told me I was "spot on" with my rights :haha: :rofl:

Also, have to share cos it's cute, was sleeping with my right leg up tight against my tummy last night (sleeping on my left don't worry!!) and baby kicked me SO hard I felt it on my leg!!! :cloud9: little wriggler :cloud9: xx


----------



## LittleStars

MA - I guess that makes sense needing to have your pediatrician set up prior to the birth in the sense that you have private health insurance system, unlike Canada and the UK. Is the school system in your area not very good? I wouldn't dream of not sending DD to the local school it's ranked really good and DD loves all the interaction with other children. She has always been a very needy child as far as interactions with others. She doesn't like to be alone. Hopefully your child will have a personality that will lend well to homeschooling. My DD definitely could not hack it! lol

Nai - awesome job standing up for your rights. Sometimes it's so easy to just accept things as you've been told and walk away. 

Well I made some serious progress in the spare room. You can see the carpet now! The closet was emptied out and then refilled with boxes of old baby clothing that needs to be sorted by size at some point. Then the room still has all the furniture in it. I need to remove the screws that hold in some of the drawers and that's about all I can do there. So my next project for today is to clear and clean the basement where all the furniture and boxes in the hallways need to go. There is a crapload of baby gear in the basement which I think has to come upstairs and into the garage temporarily for a few days. Once all is moved then I can pull it out of there and either store the stuff that doesn't need to be used for a while, sell it for items I will not need and sister does not want and find homes for the rest. 

Speaking of my dear and lovely sister, she decided she doesn't want my stroller.. my $1000 stroller that is so freakin' awesome I'm literally sad I cannot use it, that is trendy and fits all and anyone's needs, the one she ASKED for... in favor of her in-laws buying her a newer one that I can find several faults with. Oh well. Her loss! Just don't get it because she wants a really expensive crib and she could have had in-laws lay for it or at least half to 2/3rds and saved herself a buttload of money. Apparently money grows on trees though where she lives. She is also turning down a nearly new highchair and opting to buy a fancy wooden one to go in their dining room and then a second one for the kitchen. Heaven forbid the child's highchair not match the furniture! :dohh: I think she's rather wasteful and silly but 'whatever'.

So now to call my SIL and see if they want to take and store the highchair and stroller in hopes of finally getting pregnant (She's been seeing a fertility specialist to ovulate properly for 2 years now after trying on their own for over a year after a miscarriage.) Or if I need to sell these items. As much as I like money I really want to see this stroller go to someone I know, it's too good to give away at a fraction of it's value. I'm not looking forward to this conversation though, it's so awkward to talk to them about fertility even though I had my own more drastic problems. I feel like since I was successful in getting pregnant I am again an outsider to the fertility struggles of others.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars said:


> MA - I guess that makes sense needing to have your pediatrician set up prior to the birth in the sense that you have private health insurance system, unlike Canada and the UK. Is the school system in your area not very good? I wouldn't dream of not sending DD to the local school it's ranked really good and DD loves all the interaction with other children. She has always been a very needy child as far as interactions with others. She doesn't like to be alone. Hopefully your child will have a personality that will lend well to homeschooling. My DD definitely could not hack it! lol
> 
> Nai - awesome job standing up for your rights. Sometimes it's so easy to just accept things as you've been told and walk away.
> 
> Well I made some serious progress in the spare room. You can see the carpet now! The closet was emptied out and then refilled with boxes of old baby clothing that needs to be sorted by size at some point. Then the room still has all the furniture in it. I need to remove the screws that hold in some of the drawers and that's about all I can do there. So my next project for today is to clear and clean the basement where all the furniture and boxes in the hallways need to go. There is a crapload of baby gear in the basement which I think has to come upstairs and into the garage temporarily for a few days. Once all is moved then I can pull it out of there and either store the stuff that doesn't need to be used for a while, sell it for items I will not need and sister does not want and find homes for the rest.
> 
> Speaking of my dear and lovely sister, she decided she doesn't want my stroller.. my $1000 stroller that is so freakin' awesome I'm literally sad I cannot use it, that is trendy and fits all and anyone's needs, the one she ASKED for... in favor of her in-laws buying her a newer one that I can find several faults with. Oh well. Her loss! Just don't get it because she wants a really expensive crib and she could have had in-laws lay for it or at least half to 2/3rds and saved herself a buttload of money. Apparently money grows on trees though where she lives. She is also turning down a nearly new highchair and opting to buy a fancy wooden one to go in their dining room and then a second one for the kitchen. Heaven forbid the child's highchair not match the furniture! :dohh: I think she's rather wasteful and silly but 'whatever'.
> 
> So now to call my SIL and see if they want to take and store the highchair and stroller in hopes of finally getting pregnant (She's been seeing a fertility specialist to ovulate properly for 2 years now after trying on their own for over a year after a miscarriage.) Or if I need to sell these items. As much as I like money I really want to see this stroller go to someone I know, it's too good to give away at a fraction of it's value. I'm not looking forward to this conversation though, it's so awkward to talk to them about fertility even though I had my own more drastic problems. I feel like since I was successful in getting pregnant I am again an outsider to the fertility struggles of others.

The U.S. school system is shattered. Our country is 24th compared to other countries with the quality of education. In fact, most school districts are fighting State and local officials as well as control from the teachers unions which keep bad or poor quality teachers in for Tenure while the GOOD teachers get the raw end of the deal when they should be getting bonuses for their outstanding teaching skills. Instead, we have corrupt school superintendents that mismanage monies that are supposed to go to teachers and children for the learning classroom and/or they use it for non-school issues.

Reading Comprehension is the lowest it's ever been in years with only 12% of our children in our Nations Capital that have passed comprehension. Other States are between 20% and 30% which isn't that much better. In all actuality Washington D.C. has THE LOWEST in the nation and that doesn't say much for our Governmental Leaders providing quality education as their concern. VERY disturbing in my opinion.

While there are minimal schools that pick up the slack, there are limited slots and many children in inner-cities and even in some "good" schools are getting the raw end of the deal. Some teachers are even required to use a specific curriculum the schools deem fit that may not fit the children being taught. 

As far as homeschooling. :rofl: It's pretty much a myth that homeschooled children aren't social. I think much of the mainstream ignorance is because of what the media portrays and makes homeschooling look like something from uneducated hillbillies when in fact home schooled children rank higher overall in testing than kids in regular public schools. There are different methods of homeschooling. A more organized like Abeka Curriculum, A traditional Classical Education, A more free type learning and the list goes on.

Also MANY homeschoolers have groups or co-ops that get together not to mention there's flexibility in schedules so that you can work around your childs abilities while also teaching life skills and the ability to have hands-on learning through field trips. Imagine a child learning Science by literally going outside and participate in visually seeing the changes?? 

It's honestly AMAZING! I have 5 nieces and nephews who have been homeschooled and several friends who also do the same. Each child having their own quality education while also learning at their own level.

While homeschooling isn't for everyone. It certainly isn't a setback that will keep a child from learning or make them quiet and inward. For us, it's a great choice for our child to get a one on one education while also having things like sports, art, music, etc. at his or her fingertips.

There are charter schools in the U.S. that are AMAZING and some limited school districts with quality education that haven't been impacted by local and state cutbacks but for the most part, we're homeschooling because we think it's what's best for Amelia's future and because we have that blessed opportunity.:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## LittleStars

MA - sucks that the schooling is so crappy for the majority of Americans. Especially since most parents both work and having a SAHM is more and more uncommon these days. I know I am so fortunate to be one. Hopefully the government can get their crap in order in the next few years and turn your country around. Sad that they think they can ignore something as important as education. Crazy!

On the topic of schooling.. I got a letter today from the school with confirmation that Katherine will be going into morning Senior Kindergarten - French Immersion! I'm so excited for her! Her entire school day will be in french. I never took to languages so pretty soon she will surpass my abilities. lol Thankfully DH will be sent on language training to make him bilingual through work by the time that happens. He, too, knows some french but couldn't work in french and is required to be able to because of his position within the military. 

Basement got a good overhaul today and I think i'm done for the day. I have some main floor tidying up to do but am ready for my dad to come over and help move furniture on Sunday. Yipee! I'll be painting next week assuming I can find the curtains I am envisioning and can pick a paint colour.


----------



## MrsK

Checking in again after a while of being MIA! Took me forever to read through all the pages of posts, but nice to be updated on everything again! 

Has anybody had a really bad case of pregnancy hormones yet? This morning I sat in the Lowe's parking lot BAWLING my eyes out because I couldn't decide on tile for our kitchen backsplash. I knew I was being stupid for crying so hard over something so trivial, but I just couldn't stop. 30 minutes later I was again crying so hard that I had to pull my car over.... because I couldn't find the place I was heading to. Needless to say, it hasn't been the best of days... and kitchen tile is definitely the strangest thing I've cried about to date! 

MA, just wanted to say that I was homeschooled and loved it :) I went to school most of my life, but begged my parents to homeschool me when I started high school because I hated, hated, hated wasting time in school every day with teachers just slacking and talking to students and making us do all our work at home anyways. I started the CLASS homeschool system and graduated early, so I started college at 16... I loved college, and nope, homeschool did not make me anti-social or anything like that. As a matter of fact, I was always very shy when I went to public school and always felt like I just wasn't pretty enough and basically just like a complete nerd. Homeschool gave me the confidence to be who I am and now I'm very outgoing and had a great time at college, interacting with peers. :) 

My baby sisters were homeschooled from the very beginning (A Beka), and they're so outgoing and social that you wouldn't believe it... mostly because they interact with kids their own age AND adults on a daily basis. These girls are very advanced in their education and so amazingly confident in themselves-- I hate to think what the cliques in public school would have done to them. (That's what I always hated most about school-- the division between the cheerleaders, jocks, nerds, band geeks, etc.. I wanted to be friends with everyone!)

Anyway, I'm getting off my homeschool soapbox now.. just wanted to give you some support, MA! I'm also planning on homeschooling mine, letting him choose when he's older whether he'd like to give public school a go or just head straight to college.


----------



## LittleStars

MrsK - did you ever pick a tile after all the tears? lol I have cried over many various stupid things for the past few months now. I'm impressed you held it together until now :) The worst is when you are laughing at yourself for crying but cannot stop crying all at the same time.

*for the record* I wasn't poopooing homeschooling! :) I consider myself luckly to have such an amazing school 800 meters down the street, part of the reason we picked the 'hood when we bought our house. And honestly I could never ever in a million years give my daughter the bilingual opportunity that french immersion has to offer her. I do plan (and have been for the past two years) to supplement her learning at home. You can't leave everything to the system! Right now we are working on reading and math above the 10's. I love how spongy their brains are a this age. Next year we are thinking of putting DD into Chinese language classes on the weekends but thought it might be a little too confusing to do it to her this coming September since she will be going into the french program. Now if I could just get DD to be a little adventurous in her food choices... that is a whole other matter.. ho hum. Maybe one of these days eh?


----------



## nypage1981

Mrs I have been so emotional lately! And I can go from laughing to crying to layghing all in the same minute. Strange. I even cried a few times when I took my daughter to see the movie "mr poppers penguins." She laughed at me!

Anyone been getting headaches? I wasn't but suddenly today its so horrible and not even tylenol is working. I'm afraid it could indicate something? Hope it let's me sleep. I'm exhausted.


----------



## MrsK

Sorry, LittleStars, didn't mean to make it sound that way! I guess us homeschoolers easily get very defensive.. hehe.. ;-) 

Love all the language-immersion you're doing! I was born and raised in Germany, so I'm gonna TRY to speak only German with our son when he's born... but I'm really not sure how well I'll do with that. It's not that I've forgotten my German-- I still translate as my job, and only speak German with my parents... but English has become my "main" language.. the one I think and dream in.. so it'll be very hard to force myself to suddenly make German my primary language for my baby! 

My husband is Ukrainian, and my own parents were actually born in the former Soviet Union (yes, it's complicated), so we're also wanting our baby to grow up with Russian/Ukrainian... I'm not fluent in it, so I won't attempt speaking that.. but I guess my husband will! His parents' English is very bad, so I'm guessing our baby will hear a good deal of Russian/Ukrainian anyways. 

I love languages though! I wish more parents would expose their young children to foreign languages... once you have two or three under the belt, learning more is so much easier!

Oh, and yeah, I've cried about a few stupid things but they were usually at least somewhat "sad"... like it once occurred to me how much I'd miss DH if he will die someday, and started bawling... DH thought I was being silly, but I still think that it's not very silly... I mean... it's something to really be sad about! But kitchen tile?! 

I did finally pick one.. ;-) Took me 5 different stores to pick something out, though! 

Nypage, I do get headaches.. but I've always had bad migraines, and unfortunately pregnancy has made me even more sensitive to bright light and strong sunlight... something I really CAN'T avoid down here in hot and sweltering Oklahoma.


----------



## zb5

Interesting discussion on schools ladies! I am really interested in education and wish our country would do better with public schooling as a whole. I went to both private and public school and had a GREAT experience in public school. But I know I was lucky for living in a good school district and having good teachers (with only the occasional bad teacher). Right now we are living in an amazing school district... moving away just in time for baby! :haha: Oh well, I guess it will be a while before he starts school. I plan to send him to regular public school as long as the district is good, if not, we will try to find a better school district or private option.

I'm not up for homeschooling myself. I do think a lot of people have an idea that homeschoolers are crazy radicals or anti-social, which is not true! I have a colleague who homeschooled his daughter and they were part of a homeschooling group with a lot of social activities, etc. It sounded like a great experience. On the other side of things, in high school I tutored a girl who was homeschooled for about 1 hour per week, and it soon became obvious to me that that 1 hour was the only math she was doing all week! She was horribly behind for her age. Very sad. So there's both sides of the spectrum in homeschooling and in the public schools. MA and MrsK, I have no doubt you will put in the effort to make a great homeschooling experience for your kids.

MrsK, one of my coworkers is Italian, her husband is German, and they are living here in the US. Oh, and their nanny only speaks Spanish. Their oldest boy (2 1/2) understands all 4 languages!! Children's brains are really amazing. I always loved the languages we learned in school but never had enough, early enough, to become fluent. I still plan to learn Spanish someday, maybe I will have time when I retire and the kids move out. :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks ZB!

Your right. There's differences in homeschooling just as there are in school systems. I think there are some who use it to sleep all day and call it a learning experience. I actually have someone comparing ALL homeschoolers with their local group. I'm not even sure who that group is associated with but they do NOT make up majority of the homeschoolers int he nation. :rofl: There are plenty of examples of excellent homeschooling families. Honestly it's all in the way your child learns and how much interaction the parent puts in. Each child as we all know will have a different learning curve. While structured A Beka books work for some, other's learn better classically and so on.

This has been something we've had the opportunity to see first hand since our nieces and nephews have been homeschooled. It's enabled us over the past 10 years we've been ttc to research and know what we'd like for our children. We have awhile before we get to that with Amelia (though I will sneak in some learning opportunities early on).

Like you said though, not everyone is meant to homeschool, just like not everyone has to be a SAHM to be a good mother. It's all in preference and what we feel will work for our children and families. The good thing is that for each family, there's a great flexibility to be unique and different than other families in making decisions with (hopefully) a similar outcome for success. :winkwink:


----------



## LittleStars

I am burnt to a crisp ladies! I spent the day outside at a medieval festival. DD loved it though so it was worth it. The jousting way awesome but one of the guys was the North American champion, whereas the other guy was newer to the sport. Needless to say he was getting knocked off the horse and the paramedics had to check on him a few time. Trooper that he was he kept getting up though. 

I'm off to the stores in a few to go and buy two booster high chairs that are on sale for $29. Woohoo. I hadn't mean't to buy them until the babies were a few months old but it's such a great sale, at 50% off and I love the pattern. Now if I could just sell my old high chairs I'd be golden. I love a good sale. I'm so opposite to my sister, she seems to be spending money like it grows on trees when it comes to baby.


----------



## DMG83

Littlestars, got to love a good bargain! :thumbup: today we went to the monsoon half off sale (monsoon is a lovely pricier high-street shop so a baby's dress starts around £30 [$48] so for baby clothes it's a bit indulgent for something they grow out of after 3 months)

We got 3 outfits for £30!! :dance: and then we found some wedding vouchers we still had for M&S (ditto above - slightly less pricey but still quite expensive compared to other shops) and got £75 worth of clothes but used our vouchers so we only spent £25 and got a couple of dresses, some jeans, a lovely warm blanket and bibs etc. :thumbup: we'd never have spent £75 otherwise on those few items because it's silly to waste so much on the early size clothes imo :shrug:

oh and my mum today showed me the cardi she's knitted me in tiny baby (premature) size, it's really lovely and we're hoping we won't need it but just in case, we wanted to be prepared, and most importantly to have something for LO that is *hers* if she has to stay in hospital. She's doing a matching bonnet, mittens, tights too. And mum said she's happy if we donate them to the neonatal unit if we don't need them which is really lovely :) so she's done them in baby green so it's neutral because hopefully we dont need them, she's also doing a little knitted dress and a few more bonnets and cardis all in tiny size - she's so thoughtful x


----------



## LittleStars

Nice sales Nai!! I miss Marks&Sparks :( We used to have it here and then it folded about 15 years ago. Sooooooo sad. Last time I went to one in the UK was when I was about 24 so it's been *calculating* 11 years! Boo! That's really thoughtfull of your mom to knit so many various sizes and items. I remember with DD my SIL's mother would crochet hats and purses for DD and they were awesome! 

So I had to pop on and share my find for today. Go the two booster seats for $29 (saved $40) and also picked up a swing for babies, the one I wanted even which is a travel one (it's small, folds up when not in use and is portable, and just realized it's energy efficient, bonus!) was regularly $99 which was already a good price, but I got it for $75! Yay! Tempting to get a second but seemed rather silly since they can only use then for a few months.

Okay.. I gotta hit the hay.. I am pooped!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

What a deal!

We had a lovely day today. We went looking for minivans, went out to dinner (italian) and for the first time Amelia kicked hard and Doug was able to feel her. It was AMAZING! 

We also bought the area rug for Amelia's room. It's a cream color. It's all starting to become real to me. Two more weeks and her crib and dresser arrive. Then we're working on a rocker of some sort.

Next friday we have a sonogram. Haven't seen her in 5 wks since our last one and this will be special!

Hoping everyone is having a lovely weekend! :hug:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Awww nai thats so nice & thoughtful of your mum & yay for the buys!!


----------



## MrsK

oooh.. nice buys! I definitely hate spending money, so I'm always looking for sales also. When I was younger I always hated my mom being sooo frugal... but now look at me, I've turned out the same way!:dohh: Really though, why spend lots of money if you can spend less?! :thumbup:

Was swimming for an hour today... coming out of the pool definitely felt like gaining all my pregnancy weight at once... and I've gained 30 lbs already! :blush: So embarrassing at every midwife appointment... but I do still fit into my pre-pregnancy jeans (can even button them up! barely though.. haha.. that belly is getting too big).... sooo.. that's some consolation, knowing at least that all that extra weight didn't go to my thighs and bum... but... I'll definitely end up gaining more than is recommended. Sigh... lots of exercising ahead when this baby is out, I suppose.. :-(

Although, really, it feels like most of the weight went to my boobies... how big are they gonna get?!! I never liked the Pamela Anderson look, and now I'm sporting it! :cry:


----------



## OctBebe

Im so excited, 3rd trimester!


----------



## LittleStars

MrsK - I know what you mean about when you get out of the water. For me it felt like I was gaining more like 50lbs at least. Bah! I also noticed that I don't float like I thought I would in the water. DH was laughing at me, I thought since I've gained so much I'd float like I used to when I was genuinely this fat, he had to point out that this time it's all solid bones and fluids. 

So I went crazy and bought more stuff. Soemone save me from myself! I should buy some shares in Visa because I sure am giving them a whole lot of business right now. I bought the bedding I *think* I'm sticking with and extra crib sheets and then I also bought some reusable diapers, the infant size though, 10-22lbs so it'll be a little while before the twins will fit them. They are an all in one style. I was only able to justify buying 2 sets of 5 for $30 each set so far. They are on half price at Walmart. Woohoo! I hope I'll be able to get the rest I need, I'm slightly worried they are no longer choosing to stock them. I can't decide quite how many I'll need. I'm willing to wash often so I'm hoping I can get away with less than some people might get. I plan on disposable diapering when we are out and about and possibly overnight as well depending on performance of the diapers, and obviously for the first few months until the twins are heavy enough for them.

The spare room is nearly completely empty. It is now officially empty enough to paint so I just need to figure out the curtain situation and then paint samples!!!!

Hope everyone else has had a productive weekend. I'm off to put my feet up.


----------



## Lys

OctBebe, Congrats on 3rd trimester!!! WOOHOO!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Octbebe - 3rd tri :yipee:


----------



## zb5

Yay Octbebe! I was wondering when 3rd tri started... I thought either 27 or 28 weeks and I couldn't figure it out. :blush: But since we have the same due date, looks like I am in 3rd tri too! :happydance: Exciting, but I'm starting to get nervous too about all the stuff I have left to do. Eek!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Yay Octbebe! I was wondering when 3rd tri started... I thought either 27 or 28 weeks and I couldn't figure it out. :blush: But since we have the same due date, looks like I am in 3rd tri too! :happydance: Exciting, but I'm starting to get nervous too about all the stuff I have left to do. Eek!

I was wondering the same thing. Is 3rd Trimester different in UK than in the U.S. ?


----------



## DMG83

Yay i'm with the last of the V-day ladies!! lol Happy V-Day to us halloween mummy-to-be's! And happy 3rd tri to you lucky ladies weeks ahead of us!! :haha: x


----------



## yourstruly10

Happy V-days and Third Tri's to everyone. Im almost third tri!

Off to the doctors today. My appointment wasnt supposed to be until thursday but I have spent the whole weekend in bed feeling weak, dizzy and lightheaded with headaches. Also every time i stand my bump goes hard so off i go in a few hours.


----------



## LittleStars

Ah! There was a lady on the 2nd tri board who is exactly the same due date as me who just delivered. So scary!!!



ETA - hope everything is okay YoursTruly!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Nai - Happy v day :yipee:
& Happy 3rd Tri's 

Yourstruly - Hope all is ok x


----------



## MrsK

Happy V-days and third tri! I'm in third tri tomorrow-- yaay! Although it's a little scary, too-- makes me realize just how close I am now. It's good to know that LO would most likely survive if born now, but also scary to think about preterm delivery.. my mom had two preterms at 34 and 35 weeks.. and although i don't think I'll have that problem (she was in her late 30's during both pregnancies while i'm in my early 20s), it's still.. well.. scary!

Hope all is okay, yourstruly!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yourstruly, thinking of you and praying all is well. Feel better soon dear! :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

LittleStars said:


> Ah! There was a lady on the 2nd tri board who is exactly the same due date as me who just delivered. So scary!!!

Ive just seen that.... scary stuff x


----------



## LittleStars

I had a little freak out today.. started hating the bedding I picked. Drove around to a bunch of stores and didn't find anything else in my price range that I liked. Debated making my own duvet cover and just buying crib sheets to match since the douvet at Ikea is only $16.99 but came home to find my samity waiting for me and decided I do like the bedding afterall. Didn't find curtains with blackout but I'm starting to think I could do without and then do something about it in the spring when the days get longer since light at night isn't a problem in the late fall/winter. I did manage to pick up a new diaper change table for $29! Awesome!

Doctors appointment tomorrow, hoping my amniotic fluids are doing well and I'm not restricted yet in what I'm able to do so I can go pick paint to paint on Thursday, then off for a shopping spree.. heading to Toronto to go to loads of baby warehouse and outlets stores. 

Hope all are doing well.. so quiet in here. Anyone doing anything creative for the nursery they care to share pictures of? I need some ideas! I want to personalize each side of the room for the babies.


----------



## Adele2011

My beautiful boy the scan was amazing, he was rubbing his nose with his foot then hit himself with it oops the lady who did it tried to move his foot out the way then he got stroppy haha. He had the hiccups at start which was cute and when he got his foot back he started laughing and smiling :happydance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

WOW! Adele2011 - those photos are brilliant :) what a cutie x https://www.pic4ever.com/images/rainbowf.gif


----------



## 20102001

99 days for us 20th Oct ladies :happydance: :dance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HAPPY*
https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter/zimg/09/z4e1d45be6e4d0.gif


:)


----------



## BabyDeacon

im really really wanting a 3D-4D scan now!!! hmmm 14 weeks i can wait, im sure i can wait cant I?!


----------



## Chaos

Adele2011 said:


> View attachment 234460
> 
> 
> View attachment 234461
> 
> 
> View attachment 234462
> 
> 
> View attachment 234463
> 
> 
> My beautiful boy the scan was amazing, he was rubbing his nose with his foot then hit himself with it oops the lady who did it tried to move his foot out the way then he got stroppy haha. He had the hiccups at start which was cute and when he got his foot back he started laughing and smiling :happydance:

Awesome pictures. I had this at 28 weeks with my DD and they were amazing. I'm having my 28 week 4D scan in two weeks, can't freaking WAIT!! :)


----------



## DMG83

omg i'm SO excited for my 4d scan now!!! Going to ring up and book it asap!! In fact, I think I might do it NOW!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance:

Those are STUNNING photos, he is gorgeous :kiss:


----------



## LittleStars

Adele, great pictures!!! thanks for sharing :)

Happy 99 days to you 20102001 too! Mummy2Tyler, you're next!

After a few really nice weeks of sleeping fairly well I have been noticing that my sleep at night is really sucking. I feel like I'm awake all night. Anyone else suffering with this again? I just cannot get comfortable. 

I have my US in 3 hours.. my fingers and toes are crossed that all will be okay, with baby A specifically.


----------



## zb5

I have been sleeping poorly too. :wacko: Mostly I sleep okay until about 4:30am, then I toss and turn. Today I got up at 5:20 because I just didn't feel like trying to sleep anymore. One of these days I guess need to start going to bed early to make up for it!

Hope your babies are okay today LittleStars!

Well, I started a registry for our baby shower. No idea what to put on it! I want to register for big stuff but I'm pretty sure most friends will want to buy small gifts. I shall expect 1 million onesies. :) Oh well, then I will never have to do laundry!


----------



## MrsK

beautiful pictures! I'm still trying to decide whether I should get another 4D scan done, since the first one I got was at 18 weeks, and I know LO has changed a lot since then. I had partial placenta previa at my 20-wk scan, so I need to go in for another ultrasound at the beginning of August to see whether the placenta moved out of the way (hopefully! I've heard so many horror stories about how long recovery is after a c-section).... and the clinic I'm going to also offers 4D.... now if I could just decide whether it's worth the cost-- especially since I'll be at 31-32 weeks, and LO won't have much room for wiggling around anymore.

LittleStars, I haven't started on my nursery yet because we're only moving into our new house this weekend.. but would also love to see other people's photos! 
I'm starting to feel like I'm way behind with baby preparations... I haven't bought ANYTHING yet... well.. except for a Boppy.. lol. I do have the stroller, car seat, crib, swing, bassinet, bouncer.. they were all hand-me-downs... and have gotten a few other presents.. but... well.. I haven't been buying things at all, because I know there's a big shower being planned, although I have no idea for when. 

Ahh.. but I'm getting scared-- seems like October isn't far away anymore at all! I've been getting more and more worried about the placenta previa, too.. wondering whether it perhaps didn't clear up and I will end up going into premature labor or something. I need to relax and quit thinking about it!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Adele, the baby is BEAUTIFUL. The laughing made me smile. What a blessed gift! I'm going to "try" to book a 3d or 4d. It's hard around here.

ZB You'd be surprised at what people buy. Some go in on a bigger items together that way it cuts the cost down. I'd put a list of small items AND the bigger items. What's not purchased at least you'll get a discount on what's left over at Target or BRU. I'll pm you and you can look at my registry to get an idea. Obviously you may have different agenda's so it all won't be the same, but at least it will give you an idea. :hugs: I also registered with an online cloth diaper company too. 

You can register with a regular store and something else like a diaper company or even a photographer where registering will give you less to pay for when baby comes home and you'd like a professional pic. :winkwink:


----------



## DMG83

Ooooh talking of professional pics, anyone getting any bump photos done!? we are having a photoshoot on our wedding anniversary august 22nd because we're getting a 10 dove release from our wedding day dove supplier cos we couldn't release our doves on our wedding day.. so our wedding photographer is coming to shoot that and to take some pics of the two of us plus bump and furbabies.. then he's doing a shoot at 2 weeks (god willing she is well enough) and then at 6 months and a year.. he's doing us a discounted package :thumbup:

anyone getting some proper bump pics done/had them done already?

Booking our 4d scan for 1st wednesday in august in the evening :dance: CAN'T WAIT!! xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nai1983 said:


> Ooooh talking of professional pics, anyone getting any bump photos done!? we are having a photoshoot on our wedding anniversary august 22nd because we're getting a 10 dove release from our wedding day dove supplier cos we couldn't release our doves on our wedding day.. so our wedding photographer is coming to shoot that and to take some pics of the two of us plus bump and furbabies.. then he's doing a shoot at 2 weeks (god willing she is well enough) and then at 6 months and a year.. he's doing us a discounted package :thumbup:
> 
> anyone getting some proper bump pics done/had them done already?
> 
> Booking our 4d scan for 1st wednesday in august in the evening :dance: CAN'T WAIT!! xx

No professional bump pics, we're going to save those for when Amelia is actually here since it's so expensive.

That sounds LOVELY! I can't WAIT to see the photo's when you get them. :cry::hugs::flower: It sounds just heavenly! A blessed combination to celebrate!:happydance:


----------



## LittleStars

I'm back from the doctors. The fluid levels between the twins are still different, with Baby A having less but the difference is slightly less pronounced and the levels appear to have slightly increased. So assuming that the growth is on track next week then I think we're good at least on that one. I got the kick in the pants about not having done my GD test yet and then told I need to start thinking about counting movements daily in a week or so. Oh joy. And how exactly am I supposed to differentiate the twins? They WERE transverse but Baby A went into a breech position on right side but is kinda hooked like a moon around Baby B who is technically transverse but mostly head down in the middle to left side. Crazy babies. 

MrsK - The recovery from a c-section isn't as awful as people would have you believe. Technically you aren't supposed to exercise, have sex or drive (oh! and cleaning.. no cleaning! bonus!) for 6 weeks until you get the thumbs up from the doctor. However, with proper medication to manage the pain you will on your feet walking the halls at the hospital within a few hours (slowly) and be mostly back to yourself after a week. I bled way less and for a shorter time period compared to several of my friends who had vaginal delivery too. That was nice. I don't recommend choosing to have a c-section first time around without trying vaginal but that being said, here I am second time around after an EMCS last time and choosing to have an elective c-section because of various reasons and I'm not at all bothered by the recovery pain/time period. It's all about preparing! FX you can deliver the way YOU want and it goes according to plan. :)

Nai - No professional pictures for me and my bump. 

On a final note.. I gave in and asked doctor for a prescription for heartburn. I have been max'ing out my daily allowed dose of Tums regularly for a few weeks now and can no longer stand it!


----------



## DMG83

littlestars glad baby A's levels appeared a bit better that's great news :thumbup:

we're only paying £40 for our bump shoot so can't complain and we know the photographer is great cos he did such a fab job on our wedding. Then it's only £30 for the portrait sessions afterwards for LO each time - obviously we have to pay for photos after but he's going to put us together an album from bump through to 1 year so it's v affordable i think in our case.. :dance:


----------



## zb5

MA, I hope you're right and some friends will chip in together for the larger items! I'd love that. It also sounds like the grandparents want to help with larger items, but there's 2 sets of grandparents so probably stroller from one and crib from the other and that's it... oh well.

Littlestars, that is good that Baby A's fluid levels are more normal! It sounds like the twins are really tangled up in there. :haha: Your description of their positions made me laugh.

I too am getting lots of heartburn. I got it a few weeks ago and then it seemed to get better. Well now it's baaaaack. :( My DH has it really bad so he's on the hardcore medication for it (Prevacid). I'm sticking to Tums for now... I tried a Pepcid but it made my stomach hurt. :( Anyway, DH swears by Prevacid or Aciphex so I hope they help you!

No professional pics for us either... we are more of the snapshot type. :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> MA, I hope you're right and some friends will chip in together for the larger items! I'd love that. It also sounds like the grandparents want to help with larger items, but there's 2 sets of grandparents so probably stroller from one and crib from the other and that's it... oh well.
> 
> Littlestars, that is good that Baby A's fluid levels are more normal! It sounds like the twins are really tangled up in there. :haha: Your description of their positions made me laugh.
> 
> I too am getting lots of heartburn. I got it a few weeks ago and then it seemed to get better. Well now it's baaaaack. :( My DH has it really bad so he's on the hardcore medication for it (Prevacid). I'm sticking to Tums for now... I tried a Pepcid but it made my stomach hurt. :( Anyway, DH swears by Prevacid or Aciphex so I hope they help you!
> 
> No professional pics for us either... we are more of the snapshot type. :)

Prevacid. I'm on Prevacid!:happydance: I'd die if I didn't have it. I only take it at night because for some reason I wake up in the am hours with it. NEVER had it before...now it seems anything with tomatoes or peppers or even milk based products send me over the edge.


----------



## yourstruly10

Sorry ladies. Haven't read through everything. Just a quick update on me before I get to bed. Went into the labour and delivery assessment unit tonight after having headaches and spots in my eyes all day. My BP was 141/79 which the nurse said was borderline high and combined with my headaches and spots was something to watch. About an hour later is dropped to 130/53 which she said was good but that there shouldnt be that big of a difference between the first reading after a little walking to the last reading after sitting for an hour.bThey also checked my urine and it had trace amounts of protein. So another thing to watch. I have Tongo back on Friday to get everything checked again. Hoping everything is normal on Friday.


----------



## zb5

Wow, I hope everything is okay yourstruly! Take care of yourself!

We are so happy ever since Prevacid went over the counter. When it was prescription only, DH was paying about $180/month for it! :wacko: It is a miracle drug for him. But I'm not ready to try it yet myself. I guess we'll see how I feel as the months progress!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh no yourstruly. Sounds like signs of pre-eclampsia. Praying the next tests show up normal. :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yourstruly hope everything is ok with you xx :hugs:


----------



## DMG83

yourstruly hope it all resolves itself and was a temporary blip :hugs:


----------



## LittleStars

YoursTruly, my fingers and toes are now crossed for you since I don't seem to need it anymore. Take care of yourself and take things easy between now and then.

I wanted my doctor to give me a prescription even if I could technically get the meds over the counter (which I can) because then it's covered by my insurance. 

Well I'm going to go buy the paint today and I *might* do some cutting in and perhaps even a coat but most likely will leave a second coat if not the whole shabang until Monday. I don't really want to have sore shoulders and back on the weekend since I will be on a shopping marathon. 

On the bright side... I'm going shopping all weekend! Woohoo! lol I even found a maternity store outlet on the way to Toronto. I soooooooo need some new clothing. I'm getting too preggers for what I've bought so far. My belly has been poking out the bottom of my t-shirts recently.


----------



## nypage1981

Little- glad baby A is hangin in there and getting more fluid! Does water intake help it or is that a myth? What was suggested to you to help get more fluid? Maybe a dumb questin, im not sure how our fluid is made in there!

Yours- hope its not anything bad, and you sound like ou really need some rest. Get off those feel and relax. 

I had a bad dream about having my baby too early and losing it:( Was so sad about it, I hate those bad dreams! 

I am so so so sos o so so so so scared about preterm labor. I have so many braston hicks all the time, and was up with crampy bump the other night for a long time- its scary. Anyone else with BH already! 

BUt, how awesome it has been to watch my bump go crazy with movement and shapes each day. Love that! 

Professional pics sound like a great idea! We have spent a ton on our package for the 3d pictures though since we get 2 sessions....and really want to have the newborn baby photo session, so not sure about the bump pics. Maybe. I would only do it if my daughter was in them though! She loves my bump:) Its so cute to see how she loves it and talks to it. She will rock as a big sissy. 

Im with Littlestars on the c section. I didn't think it was THAT bad. Not exactly fun, but I was walking right away, and still taking care of my baby in my own room that same night rather than having her in the nursery....wasn't too aweful! Hope my second is ok too. 

ADele your baby is sooooo cute. Love!


----------



## LittleStars

nypage - I'm not 100% sure what I'm about to say here but this is what the two nurses from last week and then this week told me about amniotic fluids... The mom drinks and eats, it gets converted into a substance that is transferred through ambilical cord, baby consumes it, goes through kidneys and into bladder. Bladder empties into the amniotic sac. The fluid collects to its most at 34 weeks and starts to decrease thereafter. Not sure how though. In the case of twins if they are both implanted in the posterior or anterior wall then likely one will have a better implantation site than the other and will get a better amount of nutrients passed through. Mine are implanted on either side so it doesn't make sense that they aren't both being fed well since they are not directly competing but the nurse thinks that it is likely that one just doesn't have as good of an implantation site regardless. Since they are fraternal twins there is no risk of transfusion betweenthe sac membranes of something like that. Hence why they were a little confuddled on the difference in fluid levels. However, the babies growth are on track at last check and equal to each other so they are hoping it just is the way it is and doesn't mean anything. As for drinking more fluids, not sure if it helped or not but it made me feel like I was helping the situation and had some level of control so that was nice. I had read about doing it on a website along with the nurse suggesting I might have been a little dehydrated.


----------



## MrsK

YoursTruly- hope everything is okay, and that pre-e stays away!

LittleStars- sounds like your little ones are definitely tangled up in there! Probably not so comfortable for you, but still kinda cute :)

Thanks for the info on c-sections... I guess people always like to make things sound a lot worse than they are! I would think that maybe an emergency c section after a long, hard labor would really stink--- but I don't think I need to worry about that much. If the placenta previa doesn't clear up, I'll be going in for a planned c section at 38 or 39 weeks-- which i think has one definite up-side: I wouldn't have to wait around for labor to start, hoping that every little sign is "it".. and possibly go through the stress of going over my due date. It would be sorta nice to just know exactly when I'll have my baby-- and not have to go through the pain and repercussions of a vaginal birth at all ;-)

That being said, I would still prefer to experience a vaginal birth the first time around if possible... but if it's not possible, I don't think it'll be such a big deal. People need to stop telling me horror stories!

Bump pictures: no, not any really professional ones.. although my sister is an amateur photographer and I've been using Photoshop for years... so I'll probably try to get a few sessions in with her and see what we can come up with :) 

Nypage: I've had those preterm labor dreams, too-- and wake up crying when I lose my baby. I guess it's probably a big fear for most mommies-to-be.... although I feel much better about it now that I'm at a point where LO would most likely survive, even if he would have to be in intensive care for months. My midwife told me to take it easy and not exercise too much at our last appointment because she's worried about my placenta causing problems... so I haven't done much exercising, but I just can't seem to "take it easy" otherwise, since we're about to move and all-- and our new construction needed some serious cleaning. I had lots of help from my sisters, moms and close friends.. but still ended up seriously over-working myself yesterday... so I'm completely beat today.. and my tummy is sore and makes walking soo hard. I can't wait to be all moved-in, so I can just relax and not do anything the rest of my pregnancy.. haha.. I wish. ;-) Although I do have it much easier than many of you, since I don't have any other children to care for.


----------



## danielle16107

I am due Oct. 6th with a baby girl.


----------



## DMG83

:hi: danielle, congrats team :pink:


----------



## MrsK

Congrats on the baby girl! =)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

welcome danielle & congrats on your girly :pink:


----------



## zb5

Welcome Danielle!

nypage - I have been getting a lot of BH too, since about 25 weeks. They just started one night and have been going multiple times per hour since then. Once when they were really often (I had been up and about for a long long day) they were about 5 minutes apart.

Anyway, I went to see my doc and she checked my cervix and said it was nice and closed. Then she checked again at my last appt and says she will at my next appt as well. At this point I think she thinks everything is fine but is just checking for my peace of mind. It does help me feel better!

So, I am a bit afraid of pre-term labor but not too bad. Mostly I have been having dreams where I go into labor (at full term) but it happens so fast that there are no doctors there! Either at home, in the car, in the hospital waiting room, in the hospital but the doctors aren't ready for it... ugh! Watch, now I will have one of those long, several-day labors. :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Little- yes, I do thnk the level of amniotic fluid can be affected by hydration level. I have heard multiple women say in the heat of the summer, they had low amniotic fluid and doc said must deliver...etc. So must be some correlation! 

Does anyone have LO pushing outward so hard they sometimes think its like BH but it may not be? I know my uterus all feel hard and tight, but sometimes do not know if it is baby pushing so hard or BH.....It sometimes hurts like BH but then I suddenly feel urgent need to pee, and think that seems more like just baby pushing super hard with whole body on my tummy so when I feel it, its hard. IDK! Weird stuff happening lately.


----------



## yourstruly10

Thanks for all the positive thoughts ladies! it worked!! No more protein. Blood pressure is still borderline and I still have to be monitored but only at the doctors office now. I have been told that i have an 80% chance of developing gestational hypertension again since I had it with my first born so i will be watched carefully


----------



## Kristin83

nypage1981 said:


> Little- yes, I do thnk the level of amniotic fluid can be affected by hydration level. I have heard multiple women say in the heat of the summer, they had low amniotic fluid and doc said must deliver...etc. So must be some correlation!
> 
> Does anyone have LO pushing outward so hard they sometimes think its like BH but it may not be? I know my uterus all feel hard and tight, but sometimes do not know if it is baby pushing so hard or BH.....It sometimes hurts like BH but then I suddenly feel urgent need to pee, and think that seems more like just baby pushing super hard with whole body on my tummy so when I feel it, its hard. IDK! Weird stuff happening lately.

Mine have been doing that all day...it feels like they are trying to get as far away from each other as possible and its making my stomach very lopsided..lol


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Best day EVER so far! 

Had a sonogram of Amelia today. She's 2.5 lbs and is measuring on target. My cervical length has gotten slightly longer at 2.5cm's :happydance: Even though I'm still slightly funneling above the stitch Amelia is above that and hasn't even reached the stitch. It seems as though the 17P injections and stitch are working together. :thumbup:

She's still not cooperating with her position. Seems to like breach with her bum up and her head down. Doesn't make for very good sono pics but I got my perinatologist to push for a 3D next time at 32 wks with hopes she'll cooperate than.

I've also been cleared after this week to do a little bit more. NOTHING strenuous but I can at least go to my cousins wedding and my shower. I still have to be watchful but they are excited that everything is working well so far. 28wks on Sunday and I am celebrating my daughters life. Only 12 more weeks though it could be any time now. No guarantee's however the stitch and injections stop at 36wks. Will I go preterm or will I go overdue?! :shrug: Good news is 90% mortality rate if she's born at 28wks. Heck of a difference than when I gave birth to Jackson at 22wks and had to watch him pass. Now I can breathe and start designing her precious little room. This thanksgiving and Christmas will be such a blessed one. :cry:


----------



## zb5

nypage1981 said:


> Does anyone have LO pushing outward so hard they sometimes think its like BH but it may not be? I know my uterus all feel hard and tight, but sometimes do not know if it is baby pushing so hard or BH.....It sometimes hurts like BH but then I suddenly feel urgent need to pee, and think that seems more like just baby pushing super hard with whole body on my tummy so when I feel it, its hard. IDK! Weird stuff happening lately.

YES! Baby was just doing this today. DH and I were on the couch and I said, "Baby, what are you DOING in there???" I pulled up my shirt and my belly was completely lopsided. :wacko: I think he was stretching? Then DH went to touch my belly and I said, "No, don't touch it! If you touch it I'll probably pee!" :haha: :dohh:

Actually, baby was doing weird things all day. He is usually head down, with feet to one side (usually my right side). Well today I think he went feet down for a while because I was getting lots of kicks down low. Then I felt him do a somersault, maybe back to normal? I'm not sure where he's at right now. :wacko: Please stay head down baby and make this easier for both of us!

MA - that is great news about healthy Amelia, your cervix, and the okay to get up and about more! :happydance:


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi ladies,

I hope everyone is well - I still keep up to date with this thread even tho I usually don't have time to post!

So we had our 3D scan yesterday, and it was amazing! At first baby wouldn't play ball and was laid all tucked up, so I had to do some of my yoga poses and jiggle around alot, lol!! But luckily baby was then in a great position and we got some amazing photos and DVD footage :cloud9:

We also found out that we are :pink: It was so emotional, I just love being able to refer to 'her' and 'she' and calling her by name - Tessa Liana Rose :cloud9:

So we then went out and bought lots of girly things :winkwink:

I just can't wait to meet her now :happydance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Larajj- congrats on team :pink: 
Yourstruly- glad your ok and there was no more protein xx


----------



## DMG83

laraJJ would you share a pic? we are having our scan at 27 weeks too, can't wait!!

MA - Such wonderful news about amelia and the stitch, what a lovely healthy weight already!

Yours - great news!

Can't believe some of you ladies are so far along already.. i feel like the youngest in the class all over again!! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## shelleney

Hey there October Mummies/Mommies :hi:

Adele - gorgeous 4d scan pics. we are booking ours today, for 3 weeks time.

Nai - i would love to get some professional bump shots done. I will look into it. what gestation would you recomend? your photo pacakage sounds wonderful. and dont worry about being "the youngest in the class" I am a few days behind you.

Littlestars - glad Baby A's fluid levels are rising. and your description of their positions made me laugh. I havent started on my nursery yet, but will let you know as soon as I start.

MA - great news that your cervix has actually lengthened, and that Baby Amelia is doing so well.

Lara - congrats on Team :pink: and your 3D scan

AFM: i finished work yesterday, and dont go back until 1st June 2012! :happydance: So now my days will be spent doing household chores, and getting everything ready for our little girl's arrival. 

Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## LaraJJ

Nai - I'm really sorry but DH doesn't want me to put any pics on, he won't let me on Facebook either :(

He thinks the pics are private and doesn't want to share them with the internet world :(

Sorry hun xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I don't put ANY pics of my son or my pregnancy on Facebook, mainly because of a psycho woman we know lol bit also cuz there are far too many rumours about wierdos stealing images off Facebook x


----------



## DMG83

shelleney - i'm having my bump shoot at 30 weeks.. i'm hoping i'll have a proper established bump by then. He thought that was a good time anyway and it's our wedding anniversary so it will be all rolled into one for the dove release. And also he's taking some of us with our furbabies too (he did a similar shoot for our engagement and he got some beautiful shots, of course, at the time i thought i looked like a heiffer so goodness knows how i'll feel now at 2.5 stone heavier than then thanks to post-wedding weight gain and baby weight!!??) so it's like a family shoot (just LO is inside not out yet!! :haha:) i'll be fully dressed in them though, i'm not 100% sure on having the naked/semi-dressed ones yet cos i just havent' got a proper bump yet so there's no way i'd dream of having it photographed yet! lol but he'd charge me £30 if i want to go to his studio and have him and his wife (they're a fab team) take some naked tummy pics - would prob do it in an under bump skirt and a bra top.. I'm not arty enough to put up a naked pic of myself in my house so i wouldn't see the point in putting myself through the embarrassment for pics i'll never look at :haha:

i'm hoping to get at least one nice shot cos i want a canvas to hang on LO's nursery wall!

LaraJJ - ok hun not to worry, i can understand that :hugs: *sulks* :haha: i've put my scan pics on fb but in a private album so only selected family and friends can see them and i've not put any pics up of me since i got pregnant - i don't feel the need to share it with the fb world! people are just nosy anyway!!! :dohh:

kerri - got to love a good psycho!! :wacko: don't blame you hun.. 

my aunt (i HATE calling her that! :grr: can't stand the woman, she physically repulses me) added me on fb a few years back and before i'd had chance to change my settings and stop her seeing my pics she'd stolen 6 or 7 photos of my niece and nephew (aged about 6/7 at the time), me and my DH at a ball and had posted them on her wall (why!?) and she has hundreds of random people on her fb - i flipped and told her to delete them immediately and deleted her straight back off fb - what a bloomin' FREAK!!! I went to stay with her when i was little and her and her husband acted really odd, like for example i only went to stay there the one day over night but she insisted on giving me a bath and sat there watching whilst i took a bath even though i was about 8 at the time and more than old enough to bath myself if needed.. *shudder* lets put it this way i'd never let her touch my child.. :nope: she's a horrible woman and has loads of children as "friends".. sorry, not normal behaviour!! there's such evil in this world :nope:


----------



## 20102001

shelleney said:


> Hey there October Mummies/Mommies :hi:
> 
> Adele - gorgeous 4d scan pics. we are booking ours today, for 3 weeks time.
> 
> Nai - i would love to get some professional bump shots done. I will look into it. what gestation would you recomend? your photo pacakage sounds wonderful. and dont worry about being "the youngest in the class" I am a few days behind you.
> 
> Littlestars - glad Baby A's fluid levels are rising. and your description of their positions made me laugh. I havent started on my nursery yet, but will let you know as soon as I start.
> 
> MA - great news that your cervix has actually lengthened, and that Baby Amelia is doing so well.
> 
> Lara - congrats on Team :pink: and your 3D scan
> 
> AFM: i finished work yesterday, and dont go back until 1st June 2012! :happydance: So now my days will be spent doing household chores, and getting everything ready for our little girl's arrival.
> 
> Hope you are all well :hugs:

OMG mat leave already .. ?!
Do you have a lot left to sort out to keep you busy ... ?


----------



## RoxyRoo

Hi, can you update the main page for me please :flower:

I'm due on 10th October with a little girl :)


----------



## Lys

So much going on I love reading all of your ladies updates!!

We painted the babies room (OH not me and he wouldn't even let me see till it dried and aired out!!) We did dark blue on the bottom and a light blue on top separated by a boat wallpaper border which has yet to go up! I will post pics once I get the border up!!

I have had some terrible pregnancy dreams and just thinking about anything happening to the baby gets me all choked up. I have only experienced BH contractions once and it was AWFUL... It did not give me warm fuzzies about the future labor to come!

Oh and I FINALLY got my glucose test results back, I was at 112 which they said was perfectly in the middle of the normal range! Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## shelleney

20102001 said:


> OMG mat leave already .. ?!
> Do you have a lot left to sort out to keep you busy ... ?

Haha. Not Mat Leave yet!
I teach in a Special needs school, and so the Summer holidays have just started. So I get the next 7 weeks off on full pay, as all the staff are entitled to that anyway.
I will actually start my Mat Leave on 1st September (when all my colleagues start back at work). By then I will be 32 weeks, which I think is as acceptable time to finish :winkwink:
And yes, I have plenty to keep me busy, as I havent done ANYTHING yet!!
xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lys, that's EXCELLENT for glucose test. I'm an actual type II diabetic so that number would be AWESOME for me. :winkwink:

Congrats on your room being painted. You'll have to take pics of your nursery when it's finished. We put our cream color area rug down in her room. We get her furniture off layaway next weekend and wait for the delivery for 2 wks. Then we have to figure out what kind of chair we'll put in her room. I can't wait to get that all finished. 

Come along nicely! As for the dreams. I'm so sorry your having them. Mine was last week that I fell down the stairs. Stirred me awake. Just awful to dream about that stuff! :hugs:


----------



## MummyLacey2

Hello ladies!! 

I'm due the 11th October! - Seems forever away doesn't it? - Well I hope to join and share the journey with you! - I am having a PINK bump.. And this is my 2nd, I already have one beautiful son Malachi Hayden who has just turned 4! 

How are you all today? xx


----------



## BabyDeacon

quick update:

ive failed my last essay in first year of nursing so ive failed this was my 3rd attempt with NO support from the tutor, im apealing against it as no one knew about the 3rd submisison untill 3 hours before (only me and corse co-ordinator) so here i am appealing against it im on self directed study as i had to go into uni last week get 22.5 hours back for next week... so only have to do one long day (im going sick with stress) so dont have to work next week then i have 3 weeks AL.... i dont think there gonna see my appeal so ill be returning to work.... where i have 7 week annual leave to take then 6 months full maternity leave... but if it does go thru then i go on mat leave 3rd oct and return 27th jan..... its rather a catch 22.... i really dont think there gonna see my appeal through in my heart of hearts and to be very honest im not fussed (im lying i do care i wont be a nurse but im looking at the positives..... ill be on al from august then 6 months fully paid time off with baby Ryan and going back to work with flexi hours! 
i stll have a job and am getting paid, 
Bitter sweet!


----------



## LittleStars

BabyDeacon - Fingers crossed for you and your essay. I'm impressed at your ability to look on the bright side. 

Mommy'sAngel - glad to hear things are going well and that you are aloud to be out and about now!

YoursTruly - so happy to hear things cleared up with the protien and that your BP will be monitored.

Big waves to everyone else.. I read everything I missed over the weekend but can't remember exactly who said what. Seems like the general gist is everyone is doing well so that's good!

I went to Toronto on the weekend to visit with my sister and do some shopping. Her husband had borrowed a minivan from work so we could buy oodles of crap. Lo and behold the so-called outlet stores weren't very impressive with the exception of two. There was the FisherPrice/Mattel outlet.. I didn't get anything baby there but I did pick up a Barbie Glamour Camper for $48 but it retails at ToysRUs for $129!!! Score! And there was another store that first we went to the retail version of the store and they had lots of different side-by-side strollers for me to see at good prices but unfortunately none folded down to a small enough size for my car boot. Then I saw what had been my dream stroller and it was priced really well and I was so excited until I realized that I couldn't use it from birth so that ruled that one out. Meh. Across the street there was a warehouse of the same store with all the older stock and floor models with major discounts but still nothing to suit me needs.. So sad. After that we hit a bunch of other stores that were supposed to be outlets but the prices were just normal as far as I could see with exceptions of the sales racks. I did buy stuff that were on good sales so that was good but I was disappointed about how I thought it would be a certain way and in the end I kinda wasted my weekend. Sleeping at my sisters was aweful since she has no A/C or fans. I more than made up for it this morning with a nice long sleep. I did get my diaper bag I plan on using. It's a knock-off HaraJuku Lovers bag with crazy pockets and a bottle holder, it's really cute, it's black and gray chekcer board in the background with cute little girls and fruit all over. That was from the Asian mall I went to.. gotta love a good knock off. 

Anyway, came home to a pooped out husband who was annoyed at me for being later home that originally thought. And even better yet he got rear-ended earlier in the late afternoon. He then wanted me to say it was okay to deal with the guy privately and just take the cash and not repair the bumper. It's minor looking, almost looks like someone poked a quarter sized hole in the bumper, but I wasn't too impressed. I told him I wanted to deal with the insurance company since it wasn't our fault and this guy sounded fishy. In the end DH reluctantly agreed but after calling the insurance company and then calling the guy to give him a heads up and listening to what he had to say DH agreed that it's better we're doing this officially. 

Ack so I have to deal with getting a quote done, chances are we need a new bumper despite the damage being small. And today I've got to go do my glucose test and actually pick up paint since I never did get around to it. I might actually even do painting today. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## Adele2011

:wave:Wow alot to catch up thanks for lovely messages about my pics :kiss:

Chaos- not long til your scan now :happydance:
Nai- :thumbup: booking scan and your photoshoot sounds amazing n doves! bless furbabies. 
Mrs K- have you decided on 2nd scan it is amazing but if not you have good ones already 
Mommys Angel- any luck with scan? that brilliant news about Amelia
Littlestars- glad baba A is better. I agree think will be difficult keeping tabs on movements. Hows painting and did u get much at shops? 
Yourstruly- hope you're ok sounds scary 
:wave: welcome Danielle, Lara, Roxy and Lacey 
Shelleney- bet u cant wait til scan and to have holidays off 
Lys- Glad you're ok :thumbup: 

I can't wait until finished work :coffee:


----------



## LittleStars

GD test taken. Phew. I actually liked the drink, is that wrong?

No estimate today. I called the insurance company to get a case # and they said to wait until the adjuster called us back. Weird though because yesterday the call centre said go ahead since it we were the ones rear ended and we were going to an approved location. Whatever.

Adele - not as much as I had hoped. I did buy some twin dresses, hats with bunny ears and shorts for the summer along with some onesies and a few sleeper nighties. I don't plan on dressing the twins as twins often since they are fraternal but it's cute that they will have a few outfits that match. What have you been up to?


----------



## zb5

lol, I didn't think the GD drink was as bad as everyone said. :) If I had chilled it and could sip it, it wouldn't be too bad, but I knew I had to chug it so I kept it at room temperature and that made it worse. No GD for me, my test came back okay!

Sorry the outlets didn't work out as well as you had hoped. I never liked outlets that much, but I still thought you would save a chunk by coming over the border... not much though I guess?

Welcome MummyLacey!

And good luck on your essay BabyDeacon!

I am having a grumpy start to 3rd tri. I keep waking up at 4:30am and some days just get up because I can't get back to sleep. Then of course I feel tired during the day, but by the evening forget to make myself go to bed early. :dohh: That and my back pain and pregnancy brain are annoying! I really enjoyed 2nd tri and am still enjoying myself a bit now, but I am starting to see why women get so antsy and ready for labor near the end. Only 9 weeks until full term, when I can really start wishing for him to get out, I can't believe it! Scary and exciting at the same time.


----------



## yourstruly10

Thank you all for all the wonderful comments. Im feeling much better the last two days and my blood pressure seems to be down. 

Lys- Yay for having the baby room painted. We cant paint the rooms in the place we are in as we are renting but the curtains I bought are pink and when light shines through then the room goes pink lol. Also yay on your glucose test results.

shelleney- Wow it will be so nice to have all that time to get stuff ready. Im still on mat leave from my first so I find I have lots and lots of time but most of it is taken up by looking after Ava lol.

Mommy's Angel- So happy things are looking good for you. I think of you and your little girl often and hope things are good. Must be nice to be able to get up and do some stuff now. 

MummyLacey2- Welcome and congrats on your pink bump! October seems to far but so close all at the same time haha

BabyDeacon-Really hope things work out for you with your essay.

LittleStars-Glad to hear you had a nice trip to toronto and visit with your sister. Sorry the outlets weren't great though. Really sorry to hear about the fender bender though. Hopefully it wont take forever for a claim to go through and you can get it all sorted out fast. I didnt mind the glucola either. It made me a little dizzy when I did it with Ava but that was about it. 

zb5- Happy to read your GD test came back all clear! Sorry to hear about the pain and sleep problems though.

AFM- 

Things have been pretty ok around here now that things are all sorted out with my BP. Feeling good the last few days minus the nasty heat wave we seems to be having going on here. Finally bought some crib bedding and a crib for Ali.( well my mom bought the crib as a gift, she did the same with Ava's). We are ordering the matching dresser/change table when we get home from a holiday we are going on in a few weeks time. My dad has a cottage in Ontario in the Muskoka area that is just beautiful and we go every year. This will be Ava's first time out there. So very excited! 

I have my glucose test tomorrow. Slightly worried about it this time around since I am measuring 3 weeks ahead. Hoping thats not the reason. I have only gained 17 pounds at 27 weeks though so we will see. I really dont mind the drink. Its not as bad as some of my friends had made it out to be. I also have my second 3d ultrasound on saturday and i am so excited to see my little girl again and all chubby this time. 

Started having horrible dreams though. Last night I dreamed baby girl was born super early and was on respirators. Made me so sad to wake up from. I also woke up feeling like she was not in my tummy anymore. It felt flat and sucked in, Of course when I moved the blankets there was my bump but it was so odd feeling.

Added are a few pictures. One of the crib and dresser/changer we are getting, the crib bedding and my over sized 27 week bump.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Little Stars, sorry the shopping didn't really work out. Glad you got home safely and got the needed rest.

Adele, I spoke with the peri and she wrote the ORDER to allow us to have a 3D at the office location in 4 wks. She did mention that Amelia would have to cooperate for them to get a good pic. Oh no! Amelia hasn't cooperated yet for ANY sonogram! :rofl: In fact, not only is she breech with her bum up and her head down but she keeps putting her feet in her face. :shrug: That'd be MY daughter! :haha: We'll see how the 3D works out! Hopefully we'll get to see our beautiful daughter. Worse case, she has her foot in her face and I'll be able to hold it against her in her later years. :rofl:

ZB, I'm EXHAUSTED around the clock since 3rd trimester and lets face it ladies. I am NOT a good one to be around these days. I have anxiety, a little bit of depression and I'm flying off the handle pretty quick these days. My poor husband has to dive with each conversation. Not sure If he's getting Dr. Jekyll or Ms. Hyde these days.

Anyone's husband acting odd now?! Doug is close to the edge these days. When the Peri gave me permission to get out, I thought he'd faint. The wedding a couple hours away is sending him off the deep end and he though the Dr. would say NO WAY!! She told us there's an excellent NICU at the childrens hospital nearby if we have any issues. Thought he'd nearly faint when she mentioned it. :rofl:

THEN just yesterday he was leaving for work and left both doors WIDE open. Not even shut them and they weren't locked at all. Now our area is being revamped and finally is becoming a good area but if you travel down the road and across the street you'll hit the "projects". Gains, guns, drugs and well...you get the idea. Our street is a busy one during the day. NOT exactly safe for leaving your doors wide open for hours on end. 

Since it's been in the 90's I was upstairs in the buff (sorry for tmi) trying to cool off. Ran to the bathroom only to find the door WIDE open downstairs and me half naked to the street. :wacko: Called Doug up and gave him a good talking with but now I'm able to laugh at it since everything is okay!

Any other husbands scatter-brained with the oncoming of their new babies?

Yourstruly, the baby items are SO adorable! Can't wait to see the finished product! :happydance: Thank you for your kind comment too. :flower:

Hit 28wks now! :happydance: I'm in UTTER joy! :happydance: Can't BELIEVE I've gotten this far and I'm enjoying every minute of it, with exception to the sleep deprivation. :wacko:

Shower is the first week of Sept., Wedding the last week of August and the pediatric cardiology appointment next monday which will hopefully fill us with the good news that she doesn't in fact have VSD. Thoughts and prayers are gratefully needed.

Hoping everyone is well and staying cool. upper 90's all this week for us with HUMIDITY. We're going to the beach on Sat. since I got the permission. :happydance:


----------



## Lys

Hi Ladies!
Yours, CUTE PICS!! :flower: I love the bed/ dresser/ changing table... and your bump looks FABULOUS!! I need to take a new bump pic!

MA: I have definitely had some pregnancy brain myself... (I went to bed and left the back door and slider WIDE open, the OH was so mad). I don't think I have been too hormonal but the tears definitely come easy. I watched The Time Traveler's Wife the other day and was hysterical (so glad no one was home) it was nice to ball in privacy!! :haha:

My baby shower is Aug 13th.. just around the corner!! I feel like time is FLYING BY!! :happydance:

Welcome MummyLacey!! :thumbup:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Welcome Mummylacey2 :hi:

Yourstruly- Love the pics .... the bedding is lovely :)

Baby Deacon - Good luck with the essay

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## 20102001

Who's had a 4d then?! :D
I'd like to see some piccys ... I'll be 28 + 3

Our's is booked for next Sunday :happydance:


----------



## shelleney

Mommy's Angel - congratulations to you and Amelia for reaching the 28 weeks mark!

Yours truly - loving your cot bedding. and your bump is gorgeous!

20102001 - we are having our 4d scan next weekend too. I will post pics ASAP.

Littlestars - sorry to hear about your rubbish shopping trips and car crash.

Hi :hi: to everyone else
xx


----------



## LittleStars

YourTruly - love the bedding and furniture. I actually looked at that one myself but decided I wanted purples instead this time around. Love that there is matching furniture though! Had this been my first I would have definitely done the same knowing that!

Good news! Got the call from insurance and they said that we can go ahead with the repairs once the estimate is done since that deductible is being waived (other guy admitted fault). We were so worried he didn't have insurance and we'd have to pay upfront and the insurance company would have to sue to recover. He just acted so weird about it, begging for us to do it without insurance. I'm thinking it was because this guy didn't want his dad to know he'd had (another??) accident.

So off to actually for real, for real buy the paint today, lol and get the estimate done, pick up a present for a wedding along with 3 presents for a birthday party and return a duplicate present DD received for her birthday last month. 

Another ultrasound and doctor's appointment tomorrow but not sure if the GD results will be in. The blood lady said it would take 1-2 days. 

I might be able to fit some painting in there somewhere... maybe..


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Littlestars, WTG! :happydance:

Shell, thank you. :hugs:

Well, ((sigh)) we're off to the dealership to see what they would give us for our "trade in". We still owe on it and I'm unsure they'd give us much more than what we owe on it right now because it's an 03. 

We HAVE to buy a new car (minivan) not just to fit our growing family, but because the Santa Fe is honestly a safety issue because the wipers aren't working (during rain and snow it's dangerous) we've tried replacing the motor, the blades and somehow the blades keep getting warped after one swipe so hundreds of dollars later we're still wiper-less. THEN the passanger seatbelt is stuck and the dealership said our make and model isn't one of the issues pertaining to the seatbelt that won't cause the airbag to go off (yeah right). The passanger doorknob is sticking and they keep quoting us over a thousand dollars to fix it. 

Needless to say we're in a time crunch and need another vehicle BAD. We're not going to buy another Hyundai and we're NOT going back to the dealership we purchased the hyundai either. 

Praying everything lines up so we can get this issue taken care of. 


Have a good day ladies! :hug:


----------



## OctBebe

Im a little scared to get 4d as it will leave nothing to suprise. I already know the gender finding out what he looks like is a bit much, but i really want to do it! LOL


----------



## Chaos

Lawdy, I've finally reached the "eat anything in sight" stage. I'm filling the fridge with fruit and veg, got a real hankering for cherries right now. I sat last night and ate a whole cucumber haha. But I am SO hankering for salty bad snacks and choccie! I've put on 12lbs so far lol.

My 4D is next Friday. Really looking forward to it, had it with my DD and it was awesome.

And the 3rd Tri in 2 days?? Holy crap!!! Has it flown by for anyone else. My pregnancy with my DD seemed to go on for Aggggggggggges.


----------



## nypage1981

I had a 4D and it still didnt make me none excited to see my baby! Sure, i've seen him, but its not the same as actually seeing him...was such an awesome awesome time to watch him moving around in there in 4D. I wouldnt change it!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!!

Doug and I had a LOVELY day today. I got out and we went minivan shopping because our Santa fe is a safety issue. We ended up with a used minivan at an AWESOME interest rate, they gave us over what the car was worth for trade in and there's only 29k miles on it. Looks brand new on the inside. We were EXTATIC! :happydance:

Afterwards, we went to Smokey Bones for pulled pork, smoked wings and veggies....THEN went to the store and splurged on a mini cupcake so I would down a whole cake that I've been craving for.

All in all I'd say today has been AWESOME. Sat. we pay the layaway off and Amelia's furniture will be in within two weeks. I'm ONE happy momma!


----------



## zb5

Yay MA, so glad you found a minivan and got a good deal on your trade-in! We are STILL dealing with car issues at the moment. We've (mostly) decided we will keep my car even though it's old, and sell DH's car because it's too small. Then we'll buy a new car, but not right away as it's not really necessary for us to have 2 cars until I go back to work. Still, we've been fantasizing about the new car... :winkwink:

We took BOTH cars in to the mechanic to get work done because it had been a while, and have now spent $~1700 on car maintenance in the past week. :blush: Seems silly to spend all that on a car we are about to sell, but it felt like the right thing to do. Hopefully potential buyers will realize that kind of thing is important and worth paying for. So far we've got a lot of interest in the car, but a lot of people are trying to make sketchy deals for way less than its worth. :wacko: Add to that the fact that DH couldn't find the title to the car... we had a minor freak out, but discovered that the loan company he had his car loan with never sent him the title when he paid it off like they should have. Five years ago! :dohh: So they are sending it this week. So much car stuff to worry about... Anyway, enough about that.

Chaos, 12 pounds is not bad at all! I haven't had the heart to really weigh myself recently but I'm guessing I'm about 25 pounds up. And I could eat everything in sight as well. I've got a big bag of cherries in the fridge, yum! :)


----------



## Lys

Chaos... You have only gained 12 lbs so far?! That is great!! I am closer to 20 :(


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ZB....Ugh, I hear you about the car issues. I'm SO glad to be rid of the Santa Fe tomorrow. :wacko: I kept complaining about how much of a safety issue it's been. I'm honestly SICK of putting money into it. We've bought struts, 4 sets of new tires twice, put a new ball or whatever you call it that keeps the tire hooked to the car on it, the wipers went so we replaced the motor only to find out it WASN'T the motor but the wipers. Replaced them not 1, not 2 but 3 times because the mechanism the manufacturer made was steel and the ones they have NOW are plastic. Well strips every new wiper arm we put on the darn things and the only one who sells them are the dealerships for a hundred per arm. :wacko: The seatbelt doesn't retract or come out very well and we've seen that's also an issue if the car were to get his....the airbag won't go off...and the passanger outside handle sticks.

All this in a stupid vehicle we've only had for two years. :wacko: We'll NEVER buy another hyundai EVER again!! Had we decided to keep it, we would have put more than 3k into it for the door, seatbelt and windshield wiper issue. It became a hassle and safety issue neither of us were willing to deal with once Amelia is here.

So out with the old, in with the new. I know we'll have basic maintenance and upkeep which is fine, but the Santa Fe was closer to a lemon.

I haven't gained all that much right now either....but I'm plus size and I hear that many plus size women don't gain all that much. Honestly baby gets all they need before mommy so she's not hurting and neither am I if I don't gain MORE. I'm more concerned about working off the past 3 years worth of stress, grief and hormones that landed on my assets. :haha: I'm planning a pretty tough workout schedule a couple months after having her. "hopefully" I can lose some weight before next summer. :thumbup:

Lys, what's up with you these days??


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Happy 3rd tri to me & all the other oct 19th ladies .... Can't believe how fast it's going!!


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Mummy! Same to you due date partner!! :) 

MA- congrats on the new vehicle! How exciting. Im getting a new bathroom right now(our only one) so we had to put our minivan adventures on hold. We were looking at Honda Odyssey's because if im going to drive a minivan I need the backup camera! We would probably have to go used though as those can be pricey. What did you get? 

You are all so brave to weigh yourself.....I had my last appt at 22 weeks and hadn't gained anything yet but had a huge tummy. But suddenly after that i've exploded so im afraid now the doc will be like.....uh, you can slow down now. Lol.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> Thanks Mummy! Same to you due date partner!! :)
> 
> MA- congrats on the new vehicle! How exciting. Im getting a new bathroom right now(our only one) so we had to put our minivan adventures on hold. We were looking at Honda Odyssey's because if im going to drive a minivan I need the backup camera! We would probably have to go used though as those can be pricey. What did you get?
> 
> You are all so brave to weigh yourself.....I had my last appt at 22 weeks and hadn't gained anything yet but had a huge tummy. But suddenly after that i've exploded so im afraid now the doc will be like.....uh, you can slow down now. Lol.

I'd LOVE a Honda but even the used ones were over 25k. WAY over our budget as I'd like us to have some room to breathe and maybe take a small vacation at times. So we tried to stick with the Chrysler Town and Countries, Kia's and the good ol' Dodge Grande Caravans. We've always had good luck with Fords too but Ford did away with their minivans and went with cross-overs now. We also liked the fact that they were one of the few who DIDN'T accept bail-out money from the government. 

The foreign cars are EXPENSIVE and to be honest, after our Hyundai issue....the parts are expensive to replace on foreign cars so I'm not a fan of that in the case where we need to replace things.

We ended up with a 2008 Dodge Grande Caravan with stow and go seating. LOVE that ALL the seats stow in the floor if we go antiquing or estate sales. The air conditioning is also in the back so Amelia won't get overheated. There was only 29k miles. For a 2008 that was pretty darn good. We also got 4.25% interest. Was going to go for 3% interest but with the trade in there was some kind of stipulation that we needed the full 5 years financing and the 3% was for 4 years...I think it had something to do with the year of the car :shrug: At any rate, the car will STILL be paid off in a year less as we like to pay more each month on our vehicles. Less interest accrues over time and you save money.:thumbup:

The Minivan is also SPOTLESS. Looks brand new. I'm thinking it was either a rental car or a car for elderly folks who rarely used it. If we can, I'll take a pic of it and share with everyone. The seats are AWESOME as they just molded to our backs.

We liked the Kia which has a lot of the same features as the Honda with the automatic closing doors, the interior was NICE, etc....but in the end it was too high in payments for us and in all honesty Kia is a sister company to Hyundai. Doesn't sit well with me. 

YAY on the bathroom though. :happydance::haha: We all need them! :rofl: You'll get your van when it's time.:winkwink::flower:


----------



## LittleStars

I've gained 50lbs easily! :( I know I know I've got twins in there... but that only excuses some of the weight gain. I wasn't skinny to start with. I just cannot be trusted to be allowed to eat carbs. I will be on either a relaxed Atkins plan or South Beach within a week of delivering. Especially since I won't be allowed to exercise for 6-8 weeks. 

Well I got the estimate. No new bumper, they are repairing the hole and repainting but it'll still take two days so we'll have a loaner for a little while. I got the wedding gift but it's honestly lame. I spent more than I really wanted and all I got them was 4 stainless steel kitchen utensils. There wasn't much to choose from and what was the right price was all gone already. DH wants to add in a gift card ontop of it but I refuse to, not my fault it looks like we got nothing special and spent more than we typically do, and not my fault they chose to have their dinner reception at a fancy place. I didn't get the birthday presents but I did get the extra gift returned (found a Walmart that was selling the item for significantly more than all the others in the city, yay!) Used the return money to buy some more washable diapers. And finally.. most importantly... I got the can of paint!!!!!!!!! Admittedly I did not get around to slapping any on the way but one step closer!

So today yet another doctor's appointment and ultrasound. If all looks well then I'm in the clear to stay on a two week plan until the end of August, otherwsie I'll have to go to weekly. FX!

MA - congrats on the new vehicle! Sounds like you got a great deal.

Blah.. gotta stop talking and toss some clothing in the dryer otherwise I'll be going nekkid to my doctors appointment. I have so little clothing these days and my t-shirts ride up my bump. So annoying. I feel like I am always washing my clothing. Guess I should get used to it since I plan on doing this whole reusable diaper thing.


----------



## DMG83

littlestars post piccies when you've had your scan, hope it all goes well :flower:

MA - fab news about the new vehicle :thumbup: and so lovely to hear you had such a great day the other day!

Chaos - i think i reached that stage the last 2 days!! I am STARVING!!! I've got an upset tummy but i just want to eat eat eat!!! Lost 2lbs in 4 days though with the upset tummy lol so i think it's counteracting itself! :haha:

Hmmm weight gain for me is 15lbs :blush: when i finish work on 15th august i am going to be doing pilates and aqua aerobics/aquanatal 5 days per week so hoping that keeps the weight gain down from here on in... I really don't want to gain too much weight :nope: I lost 6stone before so i know i can do it, but i really don't want to be losing that kind of weight ever again, just losing a few lbs would be lovely! can but dream!!! :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ive not weighed myself recently at my last MW appointment at 24 weeks i had gained 8lbs ........dread to think what ive put on now as my appetite has deffo increased lately!! 

Scared to face the scales!!!! :haha:


----------



## yourstruly10

Wow for all the new cars! I wish we could get a new(used) one but we just cant afford it right now. The one we have will work for now though. 

So far I have gained a total of 18 pounds. Starting to feel really down on my self. Not that 18 pounds is bad, just that before I had ava I was 130, i went up to 161 before she was born. when she was born Iwent down to 145 but gained most of it back somehow( probably my bad eating habits) and was 158 before i got pregnant with this baby( only 4.5 months PP with ava). Im now up to 176. So im going to have A LOT of weight to lose after this baby is born.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

yourstruly10 said:


> Wow for all the new cars! I wish we could get a new(used) one but we just cant afford it right now. The one we have will work for now though.
> 
> So far I have gained a total of 18 pounds. Starting to feel really down on my self. Not that 18 pounds is bad, just that before I had ava I was 130, i went up to 161 before she was born. when she was born Iwent down to 145 but gained most of it back somehow( probably my bad eating habits) and was 158 before i got pregnant with this baby( only 4.5 months PP with ava). Im now up to 176. So im going to have A LOT of weight to lose after this baby is born.

Don't feel too bad, I think I'll have about 60-90lbs to lose. The hormone treatments, stress from our loss and overabundance of insulin that turns to fat if not used by my body has put me over the top!:wacko::cry: People think I'm overdoing it by creating a plan right now for once Amelia arrives. 

It's likely bf'ing won't do a thing for my body as I'm hypothyroid and have all these issues which have messed with my hormonal system. The weight isn't going to melt off and if I wait too long it will either stay stagnant OR I'll gain even more. I REFUSE to gain more. I want to be around for my daughter. 

SO, back to low carbing, water, weight training and about 2 miles of walking a day. I know it's going to be difficult once she arrives. ESPECIALLY with the change in hormones lack of sleep (which I'm already lacking btw) etc, but I have to amp up my metabolism while I still can or I'll put on the weight and then some.:wacko:

:hugs: hopefully you'll lose what you gained.


----------



## zb5

I had my OB appt today and I'm up 25 lbs total. I think I'll probably be up 35 lbs by the end of the pregnancy, which I'm okay with. I just don't want to go over that as they recommend 25-35 lbs total weight gain. I am starting to feel pretty big, and cannot imagine how big my belly will be by 40 weeks!! :shock: I'll have to post a bump pic soon.

MA, I think it's good to have a plan in place, and yours sounds like a healthy plan. Walking 2 miles a day is great!! I walk 2 miles every day that I go in to the office because I have to walk to the train station and back, etc. It really helps. Now I am working from home more often, and I can really feel that my legs are weaker and I'm less in shape. (Umm... that could have something to do with the baby and extra 25 lbs too though... :haha:)

Now I am trying to walk sometimes with DH to stay in shape, but my energy is pretty low right now. It's funny, he never used to want to walk with me, but now that I'm pregnant he likes it. I think he feels like he's helping me stay healthy (which he is). And he is excited about walking with the baby in the stroller. So I hope that continues! :)


----------



## 20102001

I weighed myself about 3/4 weeks ago and had put on a stone and a half!
So 21lbs :shock:

I will it though, I feel sick with mysefl about it and already joined back at teh gym and swim lol

:flower:


----------



## LittleStars

Well after all this talk about gaining, I was down 3 lbs from last weeks appointment. woohoo! 

MA - I'll be low carbing too! Just sucks that I can't do my usual hardcore Atkins, near zero carbs. I'm guessing that's a no-go if I'm BFing. 

My appointment went well, both babies are doing fabulous. The are in the 50th percentile, fluids were good though one with a little less and apparently both are approximately 2lbs,3oz with baby A slightly heavier than B. 

I didn't get any painting done today and after all my adventures today I'm pooped and will not be doing anything tonight.

I did stop by the fertility clinic to get a reprint of some papers I need for insurance. I had been calling them for many days now, leaving messages even. No one answered the phone in the finance department or returned my calls. So I went straight to my doctor's admin and begged for helped. Got the papers I needed finally. Turned out the finance lady is on holiday and no one at reception cared to tell me and she didn't alter her voicemail. Grrrr.


----------



## MrsK

Well, I was trying to remember what everyone said-- but after catching up on several days' worth of posts, I really don't remember much of who said what! Sounds like everyone is doing great though.. which is nice :) 

Somebody was asking me about whether I'd decided to go for 3D/4D again.. and I still haven't decided.. lol. I've got the ultrasound appointment for Aug 5th, and I know the lady there will give me a 3D if I ask for it (and pay for it.. ha), so I don't really need to make up my mind yet. The thing is-- even when we got the 3D at 18 weeks, it was sorta... boring. Okay, that sounds terrible, me saying that it was boring to see my baby. No, no.. we LOVEd getting to see him... but the whole session just takes so long.. and eventually we had really seen all we needed to see and it was just more of the same, you know? Maybe that truly sounds awful... but after the initial excitement of getting to see our baby's face, hands, feet, etc... it wasn't that great to see all those body parts again and again for an hour. lol. So I'm thinking maybe I could ask the sonographer to just let us have a quick 10 minute peek, instead of the full hour. 

I definitely am looking forward to the U/S though... not just to see LO (which I'm excited about! I really am! I feel like I have to prove that somehow now.. lol)... but also to see where that placenta is at exactly. A few days ago I woke up at 5am with TERRIBLY painful cramps in my lower abdominal area and a very bad, dull backache.. I really just wanted to scream. I felt bad about waking either my midwife or my mom up so early on a Saturday morning, so while I lay there debating what to do for about 5 minutes, the pain slowly went away. Midwife says it's definitely unusual, but since I didn't have any issues afterwards and Baby is still lively and kicking as always, I could wait until the first week of August with the u/s. It was scary though... during those 5 minutes I had to REALLY face for the first time the possibility of going into labor at 28 weeks... Glad everything seems to be okay now though :)

Sooo.. today, I got an amazing deal on a crib, and I'm so excited about it! Went shopping with my mom, and found a $1260 crib marked down to $150! Yes, seriously!It was a floor model, but nothing wrong with it at all... and SO sturdy. Most cribs seem like they might just fall apart when you give them a good shake... this one barely budges. I love it! And I love the design/colors, too. Ahh.. excited now to get started on decorating the nursery!

Anybody else run across some fab deals lately? I also bought 8 dining room tables, 4 bar stools, and a bed/nightstands today... all for amazing prices... shopping with my mom is insane!! I'm normally so, so frugal and can't make myself spend money on things I don't *have* to have... well, I had to have the bed and chairs,b ecause we don't have any and are just moving into our new house... but if it weren't for my mom, I probably would have talked myself out of buying all this stuff by saying that we CAN live with sleeping on plain mattresses, and the hand-me-down crib I got is good enough.. hehe. I'm glad she was there to win out over my ridiculous phobia of spending money, though ;-)

https://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-83532116742892_2167_860678104


----------



## zb5

Nice crib MrsK! And that is an amazing deal!! lol, $150 is really low even for some hand-me-down cribs I've seen so I think you really made a good choice.

Scary about the cramps though. I hope your placenta moves so you don't have to worry about it. I had a little bleeding this morning (10 minutes before my OB appt, so very convenient!) The OB said everything looked fine, cervix was closed, and now the bleeding is gone, but I did have a moment of panic for a second. Everything seems fine now though, and baby is still super active. :)


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:

Just jumping in on the weight gain discussion. I have gained 25lbs already. But im not that bothered. Im thinking that's only a pound a week, which is normal, right?
I started aqua natal classes yesterday. I really enjoyed my first one, and am hopefully going to go every wednesday until my little girl arrives (or until i get too big for my swimsuit).
After ive had her, Im hoping that a mixture of breastfeeding, walking with the pram, and Slimming World diet will help me to lose the weight easily.

Hope you are all well :hugs:
xx


----------



## LittleStars

MrsK - Holy Dealness Batman! The crib is fabulous. I like the two tones. I'm going to end up with one crib being white and the other dark wood since one is mine and the other is donated from my mom. I've been looking at mixed wood colours for ideas to tie things together and plan on staining the raw wood on my change table to dark and then the shelves are white. Anyway, that is one of the nicest two tones cribs I've seen. As for the US's.. truth be told I'm bored of them myself since I get one at least every other week if not more. I love to know that things are good inside me so I like when they review the reports but I get bored watching them search for and measuring the parts. 

zb5 - I hope all looks well at your next US, that was a scary experience.

shelleney - I'm so glad you had an appointment immediately following the bleeding. Any ideas on what caused it? 

Okay.. for real for real for REEEEEEEEEEEAL.. I'm going to paint today.. lol I feel like such a fraud because I keep saying I'm going to do it but I need to get a move on. I am officially 3rd trimester now and that means officially behind shcedule! It's the only thing on my calendar today though so I have no excuses this time. lol


----------



## MrsK

zb5 - ahh, I'd definitely panic big-time if I had any bleeding. So convenient that it happened right before your appt!

shelleney - I've gained 30, and I know it's not exactly how much I should have gained, but I'm still not too worried... my bff just had her baby a month ago.. and she already lost 46 lbs just by breastfeeding, not doing any exercising at all. I know not everyone is that lucky.. but I'm just gonna pretend not to know that.. haha. 

I really wanted to do an aqua class.. but never got around to it because I was too busy, and by the time I'll have time again toward the end of August, it'll probably be too late to start anything like that. I've just tried to go swimming at a friends' pool whenever I can.

LittleStars- oooh, I like your ideas for the nursery! I have an old dresser in dark wood, and am thinking about sanding it all down (um.. making DH sand it down?!), and painting/staining it a combination of white and dark to match the crib. I might just leave it the way it is, since it'll still look alright-- but if I get around to it, I guess a paintjob would make it look a lot nicer.

Glad to hear I'm not the only one who gets a bit bored with ultrasounds.. lol. One thing I LOVE though, which has been happening more and more frequently the last few days.. is when LO sticks his feet and hands out and I can feel them! He usually moves away as soon as I touch that spot.. but at least for a second, I get to "hold" his hands/feet (not really, I know.. but sorta).. and I just love it! LO has been getting a lot more active, too... or rather, I guess he's getting so big that it's impossible for me not to feel all the activity. Thankfully hasn't bothered my sleeping yet-- I don't wake up, no matter how hard the kicks get... yet...!


----------



## zb5

Littlestars, I think the bleeding was caused by (TMI alert!) straining for a BM. My doctor said that could be it or it could have just been a coincidence. :shrug: I had a lot of spotting in my first trimester, but it had pretty much gone away by now. So I was surprised to see blood, but not completely thrown as I had seen it before, iykwim. It was super convenient that it happened right before my appt, so she could reassure me right away!

MrsK, I know what you mean about grabbing baby's foot! I poke my belly sometimes and accidentally poked him right in the foot last week. I was worried at first like I shouldn't have poked him that hard! :haha: But mostly I think it's cute. :) It makes me excited for him to come out and I can grab his little feet for real! :)

I haven't had an u/s in 2 months now. I would love to see baby again, but I know what you mean about getting bored sometimes. I did get a little bored during our 20 week u/s when she spent forever measuring things that I didn't even know what they were. :wacko: Mostly I just would like to know that everything still looks fine and healthy with him.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Went to the peri today because I couldn't breathe overnight. Thinking it could be the 100 degree weather here in Central NY. They prescribed an inhaler and I can NOW breathe!

Also they weighed me and I have only gained 13lbs since the beginning. Luckily I'm not harming the baby and as I said before, I'm plus size so I shouldn't be gaining too much weight as all you healthy mommies. I've been a REAL stickler with keeping watch of what I'm eating and not overdoing it because I just don't want to gain too much more. I figure when all is said and done I'll have to lose 70lbs ((shriek)) So gaining 13lbs is scary for me, but I know I'm giving Amelia the nutrients she needs. :winkwink:


----------



## Lys

Hi Ladies,
I have a quick check in at my Dr.s tomorrow. I haven't had a huge appetite this month but the prior month I gained 5 lbs in four weeks :nope: so I think my weight gain is around 20 lbs (but I will find out for sure tomorrow). I wasn't tiny to begin with and had some weight I wanted to loose before getting pregnant so now I am going to be challenged to get back in shape.

Other than that not too much new going on here... work is a bit of a disaster and I am trying to get things ready for me to leave but it just feels like a giant up road battle...

The baby room is painted but I haven't done the separating boarder yet (I will post pics as soon as I do!! :)). I am on my feet and very active at work so I haven't had much energy when I get home and have been laying low on my days off.

Hope everyone has a good rest of their day!! :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lys said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have a quick check in at my Dr.s tomorrow. I haven't had a huge appetite this month but the prior month I gained 5 lbs in four weeks :nope: so I think my weight gain is around 20 lbs (but I will find out for sure tomorrow). I wasn't tiny to begin with and had some weight I wanted to loose before getting pregnant so now I am going to be challenged to get back in shape.
> 
> Other than that not too much new going on here... work is a bit of a disaster and I am trying to get things ready for me to leave but it just feels like a giant up road battle...
> 
> The baby room is painted but I haven't done the separating boarder yet (I will post pics as soon as I do!! :)). I am on my feet and very active at work so I haven't had much energy when I get home and have been laying low on my days off.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good rest of their day!! :flower:

Sweetie, your beautiful!:flower: I wouldn't worry too much about the loss. Babies usually take what they need. I have no doubt you and the other dear girls will lose all that you've gained. I'm sure it will be a bit challenging, but you'll get it off. The most important for us all is a healthy baby/ies. 

Didn't mention to everyone that while I was in the Dr.'s office they gave me a surprise sono because we couldn't get Amelia's heart. That freaked me out! At any rate, they whisked me out for a sono and my husband had an episode that's becoming quite regular. Flushed, feels like his blood pressure is high, sweaty, etc. Before I got into the appointment he started feeling weird so I had him take 3 of my glucose tablets without checking his bloodsugars. Just looked like a hypoglycemia episode. He took 3 of them. When I got back into the room, he was doing better, but the nurse and perinatologist had HIM on the examining bed with cold packs on him. :blush::dohh::haha: Got him out in the car and he was doing better. Tested him and he was 128 which is good after a meal. That tells me he's had another hypoglycemia issue and his levels were most likely in the 60's. I guessed he's type I diabetic and he's going in for a Glucose Tolerance test in the morning but HE seems to think his pancreas is working overdrive and he's NOT type I. (he's an RN) So this is anyones guess...but what does one do if ones pancreas is working overdrive? No matter what he eats....even the fact that he's been eating every two hours now...he's been having lows. It's VERY concerning!:dohh::wacko:


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls! Sorry to hear we are all so afraid of our weight gain. Im very scared also, and think of it all the time, but feel guilty of being so aware of it at the same time. Plus, I don't want to mention it much, as my daughter would pick up on my concern for weight and maybe start her own concerns too early. I've gained about 10 lbs, depending on the day. I was about 15 over though prior to BFP so thats adding onto what I already wanted gone!!!ikes. 

MA- are we sure its not that your hubby is having some anxiety/panic issues at certain times? Sounds like a few i've had before. Im sure you guys know best, but just think some men(even RN) don't handle their wives in a medical situation very well, and it makes them nervous, or worse than just nervous. Hope he is ok, and i am glad your baby got to be seen and that all is ok....it is ok, right? You never mentioned the results!

ZB- so glad the bleeding was nothing! I hear ya on the 1st tri bleeding, I did the whole time pretty much, but would think seeing some now would really freak me out. At least we are further, bleeding in first trimester always had me convinced baby wouldnt survive. So thankfuL!


----------



## LittleStars

zb, nypage - I had bleeding too 1st trimester. Everytime it was just stopping and clearing up and I thought I was in the clear it started again. It was so scary but thankfully because I was at a fertility clinic I was able to go in for many an US to reassure me. 

MA - Hope DH is okay and whatever it is it is something managable and at best something temporary. I thought that he was panicking too when I read the description! Let us know how he's doing.

Guess what???

I painted yesterterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It took forever since I had to shift a bunch of little things that were still in the supposedly 'empty' room. Then wash the molding, put on the painters tape and remove sticker decals from when DD was in there. After that was all the plastering of various holes from pictures and lights and then the knicks from DD. After finally sanding it all down I was ready! I got one layer of edging done and one layer of rolling done. Today I have my mom coming over and she's going to lend a hand and either do the edging or the rolling to speed me up. Yay!!!!!! Once that's done I've gotta get started on laundry to get ready for going to MIL's trailer tomorrow for the day and then on Sunday I have to pack up for a week vacation at a cottage. And if I'm really lucky I might get a little cleaning of the rest of the house in there. I hate going away and elaving the house in a mess, reminds me of the time that my family went on vacation and when we came back we'd been robbed. The police thought that the robbers had been searching for something specific in my brothers room but it was because of the state of his room! lol


----------



## nypage1981

You sound busy Little! I know all about leaving a house. We had some days off this week and came up north 3 hours away, but debated not going because of the renovations on our bathroom and bedroom, our house is in shambles. I didn't want to leave it like that, but we wanted the break so here we are! Its worth the down time though the lake is so relaxing and having a blast. Hope you get everything done for your cottage vacation but if not, don't fret. It will all get done some time:)


----------



## mommyof3girls

Littlestars- you just reminded me of all that I still have to do. We "allowed" my husband's brother to move in when we bought the house, with the understanding that he had 6 months to find a place to live. Fast forward to Feb. He was still here so I had to tell him that I was pregnant and at that time I was still carrying twins and that he needed to get out. Fast forward again to this month and he is finally moving out in 5 days. That is if he ever gets his crap packed. I'm pretty sure the walls are doing to be in need of major repairs so I have my hands full getting that room in order.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG Littlestars! :happydance: Your another step closer. Can't WAIT to see it when it's done!

AFM: Finally had Doug's Glucose Intolerance test. He was low at fasting which I already expected and then during the process he got to 185 and a half hour after his testing he was fixated on getting to work. I could see BAD signs so I had to stop at a restaurant while arguing with him WHY we needed to be there. Good thing I did. We had to get him orange juice. He was 60 and going lower quickly. It took him about an hour to get stable. Needless to say he's been off work today. 

We're not sure if stress is the underlying cause here. Lord knows our lives haven't exactly been stress free since Jackson passed away almost 2 years ago. He's been bottoming out frequently and it's been scary. Especially when he drives! He's been pairing small meals with protein and complex carbs and this STILL happens. Something is causing his pancreas to work overtime. He doesn't think it's type I because the pancreas wouldn't work at all. It's Def. not what I have or he'd have MUCH higher levels. Worse case is cancer....when he told me that I had to hide my fear and emotions. I'm thinking if it were that, we'd KNOW because he's been to the hospital several times for this over the course of 3 years. 

Stress is something that "could" be the issue...however there HAS to be another issue that's the underlying cause because I'm not really sure if it could cause low bloodsugars. He also has issues of tachyicardia...which IS a symptom of stress. I don't know, for an RN, he isn't very good at communicating what his symptoms always are...I'm confused if stress is a part of this. Like you said, it DOES sound like panic attacks but what about the low bloodsugars all the time along with the sweating, fainting issues? :shrug: It's confusing!

Poor guy. I let him sleep when he got home. I'm all freaked out lately. I haven't been able to sleep since getting into 3rd trimester. First it was acid reflux keeping me up, then finding the right position, anxiety, now it's the flippin heat and a bit of anxiety from the unknown. 

So we wait for a call and I think he'll end up seeing my endochrinologist who I'm confident will have the answers. He's my ONLY Dr. I trust here. He won't touch me while I'm pregnant though...I miss him dearly!

This weekend we're going to the beach. I figure it will be a nice time and hopefully stress free for Doug. What's on everyone elses agenda this weekend?


----------



## LittleStars

MA - Scary stuff! I am so glad that you guys are getting to the bottom of this before the baby comes. It's funny to me that he's an RN and you seem to be the one on the ball but they always say that doctors make the worst patients so it would stand to reason that RN's wouldn't be much better. :) 

Second coat of paint on the walls!!!!!!!!! The room looks so nice and calming. I was a bit worried yesterday I'd somehow picked the wrong colour hue. Especially since I was painting over the lightest ice pink ever. But now I love it!! I can't wait to decorate once I've come home from vacation and will definitely post pictures once done. Just can't decide if I'll order sticker decals for the walls or do the 3-d butterflies I found. I'm a little concerned on how they attach to the wall and also if toddlers would grab them off the wall down the road.

Anyway, I'm off for dinner out tonight. I convinced DH we should go out to celebrate the start of his holiday but secretly I just don't want to cook.


----------



## MrsK

haha, LittleStars.. I don't feel like cooking these days either! Who wants to stand in a hot kitchen when it's already much too hot and our bellies are getting so freakin' heavy? After a few hours on my feet, I feel like I just can't carry my belly around anymore because my muscles get so sore. Glad you got it painted! Can't wait to see pictures!

MA- that's scary-- hope the dr's figure out what's up and can help your husband regulate his blood sugar. I don't know much about diabetes, but it sure doesn't sound so good!


----------



## nypage1981

MA, is it for sure that the anxiety issues can't affect blood sugar? It seems like no, but over stress or heart conditions cause too much of certain hormones released in the body so maybe it can somehow link to low blood sugar. May be a dumb idea, just trying to work it out. Hope you guys can relax and get excited for baby, you've worked so hard to get there! I also have huge acid reflux issues and am beginning to feel scared about esophageal erosion! It's such hot acid feeling in my throat. Ick!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> MA, is it for sure that the anxiety issues can't affect blood sugar? It seems like no, but over stress or heart conditions cause too much of certain hormones released in the body so maybe it can somehow link to low blood sugar. May be a dumb idea, just trying to work it out. Hope you guys can relax and get excited for baby, you've worked so hard to get there! I also have huge acid reflux issues and am beginning to feel scared about esophageal erosion! It's such hot acid feeling in my throat. Ick!

After my last post, I went and researched. Your right! there's a hormone that releases too much insulin in the body. It can...and sounds like is an issue. We're going to check into it and also have him tested for a couple other issues that can be caused. One is a genetic hormone issue, another is a cyst of the liver or kidney and the last is of course cancer....later two I'm hoping it isn't. I hope it's as easy as stress and we just deal with it with exercise, eating, weightloss and maybe a yoga class or two (though he doesn't like it and doesn't believe in it). We shall see. Thanks ladies!:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Aquarius24

Hi can u pls change my due date to 4th and we are defo team blue ! Thanks x


----------



## zb5

MA, I hope you find out what's going on with your DH! I hope you can take him to your endocrinologist. It is so important to have a doctor you can trust. :)

My DH is gaining pregnancy weight! He kept telling me his clothes don't fit anymore but I hadn't noticed the difference until yesterday. I can really tell! He's still a healthy weight, so I'm just finding it a bit funny right now. It makes me feel a little better about the weight I've gained. I also think it's cute if he's getting sympathy pregnancy symptoms. :haha:


----------



## LittleStars

zb5 - my DH did that last pregnancy.. but I think in the end we realized it because he quit smoking shortly after finding out I was preggers. This time he's already at his heaviest side and really needs to consider losing some weight as soon as we're back from holidays. He has a fitness test he needs to pass yearly for the military and we really don't need a panic about that (again) this year. I should put him on the plan I plan on following once I deliver now so it'll be easier to switch over myself.. like practice! Hrmm... I wonder if he'd go for that. I think it's a brilliant plan.

After dinner last night we popped into a few stores and I was able to pick up some onsies, 100% cotton for 3 mos., while we're at the cottage DD and I are going to tye dye them and one is for my sister. Should be messy fun! I thought they were a really great price and they were.. but then I found even better celarance.. 3 premie onesies for $3.. WOW I got 9. Unfortnuately there were no other sizes and all were just plain white. I also picked some other 12mos onsies, 3/$5 they are cute colours with little sayings on them, my favorite is 'little lady' heh, nice change from all the princess and angel ones. Anyway, loved that there were some good deals in the clearance racks. I'm such a sucker for a deal.

I have a lovely head cold that has finally taken over my sanity. So thrilled with that. I mean who doesn't love a good cold right as holidays start eh? It's making my thought process a little 'off' when combined with my pregnancy brain and mummy dummy brain. Good times. Sorry if this post is a little non-sense.

Anyway, off to spend the day in the searing sun while DD celebrates Christmas in July at the beach.


----------



## yourstruly10

Mommy's Angel- Oh I really hope you guys get it figured out soon. That must be pretty scary. 

zb5- My husband has also been gaining weight along with me. He's actually had alot of my symptoms that I didnt get with this baby. He got the nausea till I was 12 weeks lol. 

LittleStars- We've got a nasty head cold going around this house hold too. Hubby gave it to Ava and I and now we are just trying to fight it off. Not fun at all. Hope it clears up fast for you before holiday.


Along with my cold I have also had that horrible period back pain all morning. Its in the top of my legs and lower tummy too. Hoping it goes away soon.
We'll I am off for my second and lst 3d ultrasound! So excited to see our little girl again and see what she looks like with more fat on her. Hopefully she cooperates.


----------



## zb5

Yeah, I'm hoping that if we both have weight to lose after the baby, it will be easier to do it together. We'll see!

Tie dyeing onesies sounds like so much fun! I think about stuff like that every time I see those packages of white onesies. You could also do stencils. I saw one baby shower where the activity was decorating onesies. I think everyone made their own cutout stencils and then used fabric paint on the onesies. :)

Hope your cold feels better soon!


----------



## shelleney

Mommy's Angel - hope you hubby gets well very soon :hugs:

zb5 - my OH has been gaining weight this pregnancy too. although he is in denial! he keeps buying clothes in his "old size", and then having to return them when they dont fit! I wish he would just accept that he has gone up a size, and buy the bigger size in the first place! :haha:

Littlestars and Yourstruly - sorry to hear that you and your families are feeling unwell :hugs:

xx


----------



## BabyDeacon

OMG! DH has gained a little weight.... well kinda his belly has poped but not made his trousers tighter.....


----------



## x-TyMa-x

My OH is also gaining weight lol, hes now complaining he has "Moobs" .... even though he really doesnt!! :haha:


----------



## LittleStars

Well I'm making a mental note that I am on page 209 so that when I come back I know where to start to do a week's worth of catching up. Hope to find nothing but good news and cute photos of bumps, nurseries etc one here. I do not want a single bad story on here. You hear? :)

I am just doing all the last minute packing and running around along with the shopping for groceries. Can't wait until this part is done. Hoping this is the most stressful part of the vacation.. DH is none to thrilled with spending the week with my family with no fishing escape (we're going to a different province and the fishing licence for a non-resident with too expensive) and a wife who has no energy to do much more than suntan and float in the water.


----------



## zb5

Have fun LittleStars! Preparing for vacation is always the hardest part. Enjoy!


----------



## nypage1981

Have fun on vacation! 

We just got back from our short vacation to the lake house, was SO SO much fun relaxation. Then last night went to the U2 concert and it poured rain hard! That was interesting.....and wow is it ever hard to stand for that long and be up that late while 7 months pregnant! Good show though but paying for it today! 

About OH weight gain- mine's lost weight and gotten in shape:( Doesnt he KNOW his job to make me feel better is to get fatter too? Nope. Now since we don't go out and are in bed earlier, he wakes up early before work for the gym each day! Lol. Oh well, he can help me after all this is said and done!


----------



## yourstruly10

Have fun on your Vaca littlestars!

Had my 3d ultrasound with Ali yesterday. Here are just a few pictures so i dont take over the whole page lol.

Smiles
https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb343/yourstruly20102011/BABY_99.jpg
https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb343/yourstruly20102011/BABY_12.jpg
Yawn
https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb343/yourstruly20102011/BABY_53.jpg
https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb343/yourstruly20102011/BABY_85.jpg

Was a big day here all around. I know this isnt pregnancy related but DD took her first steps yesterday!!! Thought id share that with you all too. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzzXmp3KkBg


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Cute pics :) x


----------



## shelleney

Have a great holiday Littlestars!

Lovely pics of Alison, Yourstruly! and well done on your first steps, Ava!

xx


----------



## caleblake

Hey ladies just a quick update from me. Having the toughest pregnancy been constantly in and out of hospital but wanted to come on and let you all know I'm still pregnant (for now at least) I've updated on my journal and for those on fb you will know what's been going on. Just didn't want you all thinking I'd gone AWOL on you lovely ladies and babies xxx


----------



## OctBebe

I can't find the Fcebook link for the October mums can someone help? :)


----------



## katerdid

OctBebe said:


> I can't find the Fcebook link for the October mums can someone help? :)

I believe it's a closed group and cannot be searched for. You have to be added by one of the members. Try asking Kelly Murdoch - she started the group.


----------



## Chaos

katerdid said:


> OctBebe said:
> 
> 
> I can't find the Fcebook link for the October mums can someone help? :)
> 
> I believe it's a closed group and cannot be searched for. You have to be added by one of the members. Try asking Kelly Murdoch - she started the group.Click to expand...

I tried to look for it too, someone linked in on another thread in the 2nd Tri but it took me to a BnB London Mummys page. ??

*Gash* ... sorry you're having such a rotten time chica :( Sending you some wellness vibes!

So .. we took Missy to Build-a-Bear today to say goodbye to her dummies.(binkies) .. I wanted them gone before Missy2 arrives. We choose a bear (Well, Hello Kitty lol) and had her put all 4 inside, put 2 in the paws so she could still feel them and had her put a heart in. She had a bit of a grizzle but nothing too bad. Got some cute pics of the whole thing for her album!

She's had a little bit of a whine tonight but has gone quiet and to sleep after 15 mins. Will see how she is when she wakes up in the night looking for it lol. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Chaos

lol there's A LOT of 'Kelly Murdoch's' on there ;)


----------



## OctBebe

Chaos said:


> lol there's A LOT of 'Kelly Murdoch's' on there ;)

I just done a search I wouldn't have a clue which one :)


----------



## katerdid

https://www.facebook.com/groups/166254246777194?view=doc&id=168545619881390#!/groups/166254246777194

Maybe that'll take you to it? Group's called "October 2011 Mummys to be : )" Sorry I can't be of more help...there's no way for me to add people.


----------



## Chaos

katerdid said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/166254246777194?view=doc&id=168545619881390#!/groups/166254246777194
> 
> Maybe that'll take you to it? Group's called "October 2011 Mummys to be : )" Sorry I can't be of more help...there's no way for me to add people.

Yea that took me to the page, there's a "request to join" button in the top right hand corner so I clicked that ... will be a request from "Chelle"


----------



## OctBebe

Perfect. thank you!!!


----------



## zb5

Sorry to hear things have been so tough for you gash! I hope everything works out as safely and easily as possible for you and baby. Hugs! :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Gash - good to hear from you. Sorry to hear your pregnancy has been a tough one, but glad to hear that you and baby are hanging in there. Happy 30 weeks today!!
xx


----------



## MrsK

Gash, sorry to hear youve had such a rough time.. hope it gets better soon!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, no news here. We have our ped's cardiology appointment tomorrow morning so I'll update from there. Praying Amelia doesn't have VSD. Would love her to be in good health and a happy little girl! 

I have a small head cold from the change weather here. So I'm kind of quiet and a bit tired around the clock.


----------



## Lys

LittleStars, I hope you have an AMAZING vacation!!!

Gash, I miss you!! I do not know what is going on but I am thinking about you and your little one and hope everything is going OK!!

Yourstruly, I LOVE LOVE the pics!! I think the one of her yawning is especially adorable!


----------



## Lys

Oh and on the facebook note, I would love to be friends on there too if anyone is interested. https://www.facebook.com/#!/alyssaedelen

(I would copy and paste the link into your browser vs. clicking on it)

:D


----------



## Adele2011

Yet again i've missed so much. 
Littlestars- I love hats with little ears on v.cute and also like not having twins identical all the time. Well done on your room. 
Yourstruly- I love the furniture and your bump. Ali is v v cute her little sleepy head aww and bless Ava. 
Mommys angel- I've got a naughty one 2 had to drink lucozade, have choc (didnt complain) and go on a brisk walk for about 20mins to wake him up but he got there in the end. Fingers crossed Amelia is good and woohoo 28weeks. 
Octbebe- i wasnt sure bout 4d at start thought they looked a bit scary but oh convinced me and it was amazing. 

I was weighed on my 1st Dr apt but haven't since i'm living in denial haha and sort it out after baba :dohh: 
I'm knackered with work day off today and had lots to do in house but didn't get any of it done just went to cinema,had a nap and watched tv.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!
Pediatric cardiology appointment went "okay". Dr. said he really didn't see anything however again...Amelia is in breech and refuses to move all that much so the pics came out less than quality. :haha: 

He said while he didn't see anything there still could be something small. He said that even IF she has VSD, it was so small that it would either fix itself or require minimal surgery but he didn't think there was anything to worry about. 

The plan now is that when Amelia is born they're going to do a scan of her heart to see if they can find anything. Just for confirmation.

So here I am, wondering if I should be jumping for joy or concerned. Either way, no mommy wants to hear well I don't see anything...It could be there though. :wacko: What I was REALLY looking for was confirmation she didn't have VSD. So ((sigh)) I suppose I move forward with positive thinking and just see what happens when they give her a sonogram of her heart. She won't like it one bit though! :lol: She kept moving and kicking the sonographer as usual. She's got that independent mind like her momma. Oh goodness are we in for some drama. :rofl:


----------



## zb5

Oh, that is good news I think MA! Of course an "all clear" would have been best but I'm sure they just want to be on the safe side. Good job Amelia!

Things have been really busy here. I just turned in a copy of my thesis to my committee (3 professors) yesterday. They'll read it over the next few weeks and give me back some comments. If everything looks good, all I need is their 3 signatures and I'm graduated! Woohoo!

Then this weekend we are traveling out to the east coast to look at potential apartments/houses. We already have a move date and plane tickets - August 26 - but no place yet. So this weekend is it! I will be so relieved if we have a lease signed when we get back from our trip, and a new address to tell everyone. I'm excited but nervous! Hope we find something good.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Oh, that is good news I think MA! Of course an "all clear" would have been best but I'm sure they just want to be on the safe side. Good job Amelia!
> 
> Things have been really busy here. I just turned in a copy of my thesis to my committee (3 professors) yesterday. They'll read it over the next few weeks and give me back some comments. If everything looks good, all I need is their 3 signatures and I'm graduated! Woohoo!
> 
> Then this weekend we are traveling out to the east coast to look at potential apartments/houses. We already have a move date and plane tickets - August 26 - but no place yet. So this weekend is it! I will be so relieved if we have a lease signed when we get back from our trip, and a new address to tell everyone. I'm excited but nervous! Hope we find something good.

That would be such a relief to check that off the list!:thumbup: Praying all goes well and your able to find something that you can afford that fits you all perfectly!

Thank for the encouragement!:hugs::kiss::flower: I'm trying to keep a positive attitude instead of acting like a debbie downer for not getting the result I wanted. :haha: There are more mommies out there who are dealing with MUCH worse right now so there are many blessings to count.:winkwink:

I'm not in the best of shape today. That appointment was 8am, I had NO sleep the night before (hm, guess who was anxious? ) and then once home, I just felt sick all day and night. So I'm tired and cranky tonight. HOPEFULLY I'll get some rest tonight and wake up refreshed! 


Just a question for you mommies...They keep telling me Amelia is breech. Knowing I want as natural as possible a birth it's kind of scaring me! My perinatologist says they don't worry until 34wks. Next Sunday is 30wks and I can't help but wonder when babies start to move into position for birth? Anyone know? Does this differ?? 

Is there anything I can do if we hit 34 wks and she's still breech to turn her?


----------



## zb5

I've wondered about baby's position too MA. I have felt since about 22 weeks that baby was head down, usually with butt to my left and kicking my right side. Occasionally he'll kick the left side instead but usually right. He punches my bladder (sharper and smaller than the kicks). There was one or two days when I thought he might have turned breech, kicking me in the butt! But then back to his usual position.

I asked the doctor about it because I was curious and she said the same thing, like it was ridiculous to even speculate at this point. :shrug: Then why has he stayed in the same position this whole time? I don't get it. Fortunately I think his position is pretty good. Head down, and he's not usually kicking my internal organs, just the outside of my belly.

My sister was breech and my mom told me they tried to turn her but she wouldn't budge. Finally my mom gave up and said, "Good for her! She's a stubborn one!" :haha: She actually had a natural birth with her, although with like 10 doctors watching and ready for action! I don't think they would let you do that now though. :wacko:

Anyway... I'm rambling. I will tell you that the day or two I felt like baby had turned breech was (TMI!!) after DH and I had had :sex: where my butt was kind of propped up so my uterus would have been upside down. Now I am afraid to do that again because I want baby to stay where he is, darn it! :haha: :blush: So maybe hanging upside down for 15 minutes would do it?


----------



## KiwiBubba

October Mummy to be, due Oct 3rd with first baby and it's a GIRL! pink all the way =) xxx


----------



## Chaos

So I'm not really sure what's going on at the moment, but my subscription to this thread keeps vanishing and then I miss days worth of posts. So annoying .. has it happened to anyone else? :/


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Chaos said:


> So I'm not really sure what's going on at the moment, but my subscription to this thread keeps vanishing and then I miss days worth of posts. So annoying .. has it happened to anyone else? :/

It happened on another thread to me. I wasn't sure what the issue was though.


ZB :rofl: You had me laughing! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Lys

Hi MA!
My lil guy has been breeched the whole time... About a week + ago I would have bet on anything that I felt a flip and was confident we were no longer breeched. I had my Dr.s appt on Fri and the nurse practitioner said baby was still breeched but still had time to turn and she said she wasn't worried about it yet.

Also, I want as natural a birth process as possible (ideally 100%)!! :D

MA: Hope you got some rest and are feeling better!!
ZB5: CONGRATS on finishing up your thesis, I hope you get all 3 signatures on the first try!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Lys!

Oh yeah, forgot to mention I actually got some sleep last night! :happydance: I'm still feeling tired but it's normal for 3rd trimester I've heard because of prolactin in the body helping to produce milk. At least I got some rest last night. I'll try the same thing tonight! Thanks for the encouragement.

Well, I suppose it's another wait and see issue concerning breech position. Hopefully my kiddo will turn when we need her to. While I'm not apposed to C-section if it HAS to happen, I'd rather NOT do it if I have a choice.


----------



## MrsK

I think they can still move around a lot at this point. I know mine is all over the place-- this morning at 5 am he decided to get into a funny position all the way at the very top of my uterus, pushing into my rib cage, and kicking repeatedly in a very uncomfortable way. I definitely feel him flip around a lot, and his feet are sometimes down, sometimes up. From what I've read/heard they're supposed to move into the head-down position sometime between 30-34 weeks... there are certain exercises and positions you can do to encourage them. I've been trying to get into the habit of sitting on an exercise ball whenever I'm at the computer, because I know that is also supposed to prevent back labor. Really though, I think at this point it doesn't matter much... in a few weeks is when it really starts to matter... when LO gets so big that flipping around is not so easy anymore.


----------



## Lys

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm36/alyssaedelen/Babiesroom2.jpg

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm36/alyssaedelen/Babyroom1.jpg[/IMG]


OK, here is the babies room with paint and I put up the border with my Momma today!!! (The top section of the walls is light blue you can tell when you look at the ceiling.)


----------



## zb5

Awww, that is relaly nice Lys! We are planning to do similar color blues (if we are allowed/have time to paint in our new place).


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Very cute Lys! Can't wait to see the rest when it's finished.


----------



## nypage1981

Cute Lys! 

Baby position- went ot doctor today and my baby is head down (has been since 20 weeks) and my doc said it will pretty much stay that way now. Guess he wants out. Lol. 

Got my GD test done today (YUCK), Rhogam shot for RH neg blood, in the butt! Had a fun day. Lol. 1.5 hours at the doctor. Yay! Got so sick today and actually puked. First time in a long long time. Guess I didn't tolerate it all well. Oh well. 

Hows everyone?


----------



## katerdid

Aw Lys, love the paint and border! So cute! 

My little man is head down-ish lol. He is at an angle most of the time with his head on my left hip and his butt in my right ribs. Although I get lots of movement (prolly from his legs) in between my ribcage. It's so crazy how big and strong he's gotten - I can actually feel his bones when he's moving around if that makes any sense.

Ugh, a shot in the butt?! And puking too...man sounds like a rough day that requires some ice cream lol.


----------



## Lys

Katerdid, Where have you been?!


----------



## katerdid

Lol, Lys, I've been sneaking around, just haven't been posting much. Some of the convo's on this thread go a little over my head so just been hanging back :)


----------



## DMG83

Lys love the room so far..

we have great news that our #1 choice of house is 100% available from mid-august, tenants moving tomorrow, but needs repainting etc. before we go in so they need 2-3 weeks for that :happydance: i'm being cheeky and giving them two or three sets of paint, want the lounge and bedroom with a hint of colour as pure magnolia will depress me lol then doing the nursery when we move in...

my dad has finished our crib - i've been mentioning the cot for ages now and he keeps saying that doesn't need to be finished til she's 6 months :cry: but i really wanted it to be in her room so she knows we're ready for her.. but then i feel like a total brat for pushing my dad to start making it when he's already done so much.... :nope: but i want it NOW!!!!!!!! :rofl:

will have to do some twisting around my little finger on the weekend i think :blush:

off to the doctors in a few minutes, woke up and nearly collapsed, really badly dizzy even when i'm lying down, but i've been super stressed this last week and it's caused a v upset stomach so i'm assuming it's because of that, but need to get my bp checked just in case (it's normally v low). Imagine i will be told to just go back to bed and rest it off but need to check these things :dohh: 

glad to see everyone is doing so well! :thumbup: we're getting close hey...!! well some (all of you!) closer than others (ME!!) :rofl:


----------



## shelleney

Loving the decorating, Lys!
Cant wait wait to make a start on our nursery (5 weeks away, when OH is off work).

Nai and Nyp - sorry to hear you're both having a hard time at the moment, healthwise. Hope you both feel better soon.

AFM: got our 3D/4D scan tomorrow morning!! cant wait! will post some pics ASAP

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## DMG83

Just a quick update to let you all know i'm ok -- just back from the doctor's & my bp has dropped to 92/52 so that explains the dizziness. Been told to rest up and increase fluids and take it easier :dohh: so taking it v easy this weekend! 

shelleney - can't wait to see your pics - we need to book ours asap!!


----------



## nypage1981

I am feeling better! 

Shell have fun at your scan. 

Nai get some rest and be lazy! 

Kait its so fun when you can feel a heel of the little foot in your ribs.


----------



## shelleney

Nai - wow, thats a low BP! totally explains your dizziness. Make sure you get plenty of rest this weekend. Take it easy.

Nyp - glad that you are feeling better now.

xx


----------



## DMG83

shelleney said:


> Nai - wow, thats a low BP! totally explains your dizziness. Make sure you get plenty of rest this weekend. Take it easy.
> 
> Nyp - glad that you are feeling better now.
> 
> xx

I know.. :dohh: DH asked her at what point is too low "dangerously low" and she said there's no set rule as everyone is different, I have very good bp normally for example so i can be slightly lower than normal with no side effects, but obviously this is very low which is causing problems. She said if i start actually passing out now i'll need to go to emergency over the weekend but that's why i need to take it easy so hopefully it'll right itself :dohh: i feel really groggy from it tbh but as long as LO is ok that's all that matters :thumbup: i certainly don't want to totally collapse and squash the poor girl :nope:


----------



## Chaos

Nai1983 said:


> Just a quick update to let you all know i'm ok -- just back from the doctor's & my bp has dropped to 92/52 so that explains the dizziness. Been told to rest up and increase fluids and take it easier :dohh: so taking it v easy this weekend!
> 
> shelleney - can't wait to see your pics - we need to book ours asap!!


My BP sits at about 97/60 normally so I know how you feel! (even in full labour with my DD it didn't get over 110/70 lo, then after birth it went so low it set all their alarms offl) I've always had dizzy spells and such. Just gotta be careful. Sit a minute on the edge of the seat/bed before you get up cause thats the most likely place you'll faint and be careful bending over!


----------



## DMG83

it's been hovering around the 95-100/55-60 mark since i got pregnant so been having to stop the permanent dizziness :thumbup: think i'm just having a bad day of it because i'm dizzy just sitting and lying in bed and getting woggly eyes, i guess i've reached my limit lol i'll be fine though :thumbup:


----------



## shelleney

Gosh, that sounds awful for you both.
I have always had BP on the higher end of normal...just hoping it doesnt go *too* high at any point. I want to stay low risk. Take care ladies :hugs:
xx


----------



## nypage1981

I just found out today I have GD and super sad about it:( Never thought i'd get diabetes....ive only gained like 8 lbs this pregnancy! Ugh, such aweful thing to have....

ok, thats my rant. HI!


----------



## zb5

Sorry about the GD nypage! It seems completely random who gets it and who doesn't. One of my friends who had it actually said she felt much better (in terms of pregnancy symptoms) once she started the GD diet and controlled her blood sugar better. So for her being diagnosed actually ended up very positive. Hope it's not too bad for you and you can control it easily through diet!


----------



## DMG83

sorry to hear that nyp :( i've got mine in 2 weeks.. dreading that it'll come back +ve but it's better to know xx


----------



## nypage1981

Guess if I just back off on the bad sugars, I should be ok. I have a monitor that I bought last night and my numbers are actually very perfect.....so not sure what the issue was for my GD test day as it went pretty high......Although, I have not had sugar, and then tested, so maybe it is fine now since im eating well. Anywho- they say it is pretty random. I've even had a perfectly fine pregnancy with no GD, and not a big baby either. Each time is different! 

Hope no one else gets it, bt if you do, we can help each other!


----------



## Lys

Hi Ladies!! :dance:

Nypage, I do not know a lot about GD but I have heard that it is pretty common to get a false positive. If you do not have any other symptoms, weight gain is low, and baby is not overly large.. is it possible it could be a false positive? Did they do the 3 hr test or just the 1 hr test? IDK but just a thought!


----------



## yourstruly10

Sorry to hear about the GD results. I agree with what lys said. my doctor told me false positives are very common. She even suggested to me that I not eat 3 hours before the test even though its a non fasting because she has found that her patients who eat before are the one's who got the false positives. With both my girls I didnt eat for 3 hours before and passed the first time and never had to do the 3 hour test. I was afraid it i didnt eat it would scew the results but she told me it just lowers my chance of a false positive. If I have GD it wouldnt change the results.


Have you done the 3 hour fasting one? If so and it still came back positive I hope just diet will be enough to keep it under control for you.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

NYpage, sorry for the outcome. I'm type II diabetic on Insulin pump. If you do have GD, you can control it with diet and exercise. Pretty much changing from white pasta's, white rice, white bread to whole grains. Anything that says 100% Whole wheat not just wheat or you won't be getting 100% and it will still affect your sugars.

Everything in moderation. When you have a carb, pair it with a protein. If you decide you want chocolate, pair it with peanut butter. 

It won't be too bad. Berries are low on the GI as are pears and apples. Greens are all good...potatoes are high on the Glycemic Index and will carry your bloodsugars to high points. Again, you could do half a baked potato and pair it with a protein. The key is balancing your proteins with carbs. 

If you need any help, I'm here. :winkwink:


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear that nyp :hugs: Take care xx


----------



## shelleney

Hi October Mummies/Mommies! :hi:

So, I went for my 4D scan yesterday, and WOW! it was amazing to see what my little girl gets up to in there. She was trying to snuggle up and sleep, and didnt seem too impressed that I was waking her! and she had her foot up by her face, and was trying to suck her big toe! She's just so pretty, and so funny!
I got loads of pics, but just thought I would share my favourites with you.
xx
 



Attached Files:







HANNAH_6.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5









HANNAH_18.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 5









HANNAH_21.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nypage1981

Beautiful scan pics! So cute:) 

Thanks everyone for info about the GD and the test and such.....I dont have to do the 3 hour test but am now thinking I should. My doctor said my numbers were 186. I read about it after and thats not that high, so that should warrant 3 hour test, but they are jumping to sending me to consults and classes.....I dont have a consult until wed so I bought a blood glucose reader and have checked OFTEN to try and find a pattern and keep a log. Well- looks to me like the test was wrong. I've not gone over 105 for 2 days now and once it was even after a candy bar because I was seriously so confused and wanted to push my levels. I think something may have been wrong with their test. Surely, if I hadn't had sugar in 2 days, and had a candy bar, that shold have spiked my levels, right? MA- you would know that answer the best I believe. 

The normal range for me is 80-100. Isnt this normal? Grante, i've not had much sugar and been good abot everything- but shouldnt the candy bar have done something? Also, for dinner last night we went and had a super greasy cheeseburger and I snuck some fries...and even after that meal I was like 88. What do you think MA?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> Beautiful scan pics! So cute:)
> 
> Thanks everyone for info about the GD and the test and such.....I dont have to do the 3 hour test but am now thinking I should. My doctor said my numbers were 186. I read about it after and thats not that high, so that should warrant 3 hour test, but they are jumping to sending me to consults and classes.....I dont have a consult until wed so I bought a blood glucose reader and have checked OFTEN to try and find a pattern and keep a log. Well- looks to me like the test was wrong. I've not gone over 105 for 2 days now and once it was even after a candy bar because I was seriously so confused and wanted to push my levels. I think something may have been wrong with their test. Surely, if I hadn't had sugar in 2 days, and had a candy bar, that shold have spiked my levels, right? MA- you would know that answer the best I believe.
> 
> The normal range for me is 80-100. Isnt this normal? Grante, i've not had much sugar and been good abot everything- but shouldnt the candy bar have done something? Also, for dinner last night we went and had a super greasy cheeseburger and I snuck some fries...and even after that meal I was like 88. What do you think MA?

Okay, first of it, it doesn't sound all that high. A normal reading from a healthy person per my own Dr. is between 60 and 100 fasting.

When and how often are you testing? My suggestion is to test your morning "fasting" before breakfast. Then 2 hours after breakfast. From there test before meals and 2 hours after meals.

That should give you a reasonable idea of what your sugars are. Ideally for someone that's diabetic, they want their numbers in the 120's 2 hours after meals. I believe a healthy woman should be under that 2 hrs after. 

The 180 number you received would be considered borderline or Insulin Resistant. IF in fact it was accurate. So they didn't give you a 3 hr GTT? They basically gave you a HGA1C which gives a 3 month average of your blood sugar levels? Hm. My Endocrinologist is working with my husband who is having issues right now and he mentioned that the specialists have been given new guidelines and they will be taking from HGA1C's over GTT but I'm still unsure as to the accuracy of diagnosis without a GTT.

Check your sugars before and 2 hours after meals to see what they're running. Another thing, why did YOU have to go out and buy a monitor? Dr.'s have them in the office and give them for FREE. My husband got one, though I've given him one of my monitors as I have a stock pile of them. :lol:

I'll be interested in seeing what happens. In the end...don't stress too much. It will cause your sugar levels to spike and will defeat the purpose. Go about your day as you usually would and just do the testing as I have suggested. You can go from there. Just don't stress too much. It is possible it's a false diagnosis.:winkwink:


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you MA!

I bought a monitor because I found out friday my test results, and couldn't schedule my consult and my class until wed so thought I needed to monitor before then. Nope, no 3 hour test....thinking I should have gotten that....but its better to just be careful with my diet anyways and keep testing. I was testing 1 hour after eating but will try the 2 hour after and see what it comes up with. 1 hour after eating I am always like 100 so not high at all. Highest i've gotten was 128 this morning after breakfast. I had special K cereal so guess that was something that made it go higher. Im trying not to stress, just afraid of the health risks for my baby now. And kinda feel guilty that I got GD...seems hard to not see it as, I got too big and ate too horribly...but I know inside that's not why I got it. Just being a mom and feeling that guilt that we are good at! 

I will let you know how it goes after my consult on wed....see what they say. I will show them all my numbers and data and see if they think I need the 3 hour test to confirm, as the highest i've been was 128 and that was a fluke. Im always 80-100 otherwise. Even 1 hour after food. I am so glad I know you on here, as you are so knowledgeable and I will come to you with questions!


----------



## zb5

Nypage, sounds like you need to find out more info! Either at the consult or with the 3 hour test. My friend who recently had GD said they told her to throw out all her breakfast cereal as it is really bad for your sugar. Even the supposedly healthy types. :shrug: Her DH actually lost weight because he had been eating so much cereal before that! :haha:

Well, my househunting trip is going well so far! We submitted an application today, and hope to hear back tomorrow. :) Stupid pregnancy brain made me forget to bring my checkbook though. :dohh: I feel pretty stupid but then again my DH didn't even think about it either... oh well. Fortunately we have some really close friends in the area who came with us to the realtor's office to submit the application and wrote two checks for us. Now those are good friends! I just hope we get the place. If not, we have a second choice that we'd be happy with too. I just want to have this all figured out soon!

Now... soooo tired. I think we have walked through 15+ apartments over the past two days. Zzzzz....


----------



## nypage1981

Zb- thats crazy about cereal! Yea, I think even the stupid Special K was too much for me. And 128 isn't even THAT high, but yep stupid special K! So yummy though....thats what I will have for my first meal in the hospital after I give birth:) 

So nice about your friends! They are good ones......Fingers crossed for you and getting the place....get some rest!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> Thank you MA!
> 
> I bought a monitor because I found out friday my test results, and couldn't schedule my consult and my class until wed so thought I needed to monitor before then. Nope, no 3 hour test....thinking I should have gotten that....but its better to just be careful with my diet anyways and keep testing. I was testing 1 hour after eating but will try the 2 hour after and see what it comes up with. 1 hour after eating I am always like 100 so not high at all. Highest i've gotten was 128 this morning after breakfast. I had special K cereal so guess that was something that made it go higher. Im trying not to stress, just afraid of the health risks for my baby now. And kinda feel guilty that I got GD...seems hard to not see it as, I got too big and ate too horribly...but I know inside that's not why I got it. Just being a mom and feeling that guilt that we are good at!
> 
> I will let you know how it goes after my consult on wed....see what they say. I will show them all my numbers and data and see if they think I need the 3 hour test to confirm, as the highest i've been was 128 and that was a fluke. Im always 80-100 otherwise. Even 1 hour after food. I am so glad I know you on here, as you are so knowledgeable and I will come to you with questions!

First of all 128 isn't bad at all. It's around the normal numbers you need after meals. Second, the only way you'll hurt baby is if your numbers are in the upper ranges for a LONG period of time. Mine are in the 200's sometimes thanks to the 17P injections and second trimester high's. The good news is that they don't STAY there for long periods of time. Once I catch them, I bolus and the numbers go down.

The main reason they don't want your levels too high is because you have potential for a bigger baby upon birthing. Most major issues happen with people who have HIGH bloodsugars in the beginning and don't do anything to keep them at bay. That can bring on birth defect. Also as you get into the second trimester with uncontrolled HIGH sugars (we're talking 200's and I've seen some REALLY high in the 300's) without bringing the numbers down have potential side effects for heart issues. 

It's why I was asked to go to the pediatric cardiologist. Turns out we have VERY little risk but most diabetics HAVE to have this done in the second and sometimes 3rd trimester to detect early.

I wouldn't even worry too much about your numbers. They honestly seem normal to me. Now if you were talking 190's or 200's I'd be concerned. You don't want those levels uncontrolled for long periods of time. THAT'S when you can potentially harm baby. With your levels....Well, lets just say many type II's ESPECIALLY those who are pregnant would LOVE to have those numbers! :winkwink:

My suggestion is before you diagnose....be sure to have that 3 hr fasting. You can test 2 hours after your meals....in most cases your number should be going down. If it goes to the 130's I'd say your borderline Insulin Resistant or as they like to put it...GD.

Right now though, I see no proof of GD.

Also, While it makes sense to control your diet right now. By doing so, IF you decide to get the 3hr GTT your potentially causing the test to come out inaccurate. I would eat what you normally do so that when you have your testing whether GTT or HGA1c you find out for sure if your GD or not. If you fix the problem before the testing you won't know for sure if you actually have a problem or not.

On cereals. They can be an issue. My diabetic counselor recommended the Special K Protein Plus cereal if your going to have any cereal at all. My endocrinologist recommended extend bars to replace meals and keep blood sugars level for up to 9 hrs if you decide you have to skip a meal or are on the run those are good.

As I said, pairing protein with carbs is the way to go. FIBER is good too. Oatmeal is excellent and if you add a side of scrambled eggs, you have a healthy meal with fiber/complex carb paired with your egg protein.

It's honestly moderation is the key. You can have a piece of cake once in awhile and not have to worry. You won't hurt the baby unless you keep your levels high and eat the whole darn cake.

Let me know if I can help further.:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Adele2011

Nai- glad you're feeling better. 
Nypage- i had that injection in my bum 2. Sucks bout GD glad you have mommys angel. 
Shelleney- Thanks for sharing your pics, she's very cute and likes her foot like my little man hehe. 

Has anyone used a birthing pool or planning 2?

I had 5weeks of holidays to use before end of year so i've taken it now before maternity so i'm done woo hoo. Work was getting me down as was too hot and my legs were achy and kept me awake at night from sitting around all day. Hmm what should i do today :happydance:


----------



## DMG83

thanks adele :hugs:

Quick update for me - we got our #1 choice of house! The tenants who were causing so many problems FINALLY moved on sat and we got to view it on sun morning and again in the evening and it is wonderful!!! :cloud9: we've got 3 double bedrooms - the 1 bedroom has a little enclosed attic storage space in that is accessible via the wall so we're going to turn that in to a den for LO when she's older! Got lovely sized rooms downstairs and a lovely garden and plenty of parking. Only problems we found were needing a bannister rail (easily fixed) just to be on the safe side and the garden is overgrown and needs fencing to keep our two furbabies in - other than that, it's PERFECT!!

We're not sure about getting the 4d scan anymore... we keep thinking there's much better things to spend the money on (as is £140 where we are) and we're a bit peeved because we bought 2 scans with them already and they said they'd do it for under £100 but now they're saying they never said that so we feel like we're being ripped off! :nope: also i really want the surprise of not knowing what she looks like until we meet her.. but then i see all your pics and i want one so bad at the same time!!! lol decisions decisions...

I am absolutely now dreading my GTT next week after all this talk of it and GD... :cry: I know it's best to be safe, but i'm already feeling so groggy from the low bp and i'm sure it's going to make me pass out or vomit.. :haha:


----------



## 20102001

I thought about a swimming pool and I'm gona write in my birth plan that I want the option open to me if possible but OH's aunty is a midwife and suggested as a first time mum I don't use it ...

I don't think I would want to actually give birth in it ... just labour :flower:


Had our 4d and baby is 2lbs 8oz :smug:
It behaved very well ... a little too well I wished it had done a few flips or something lol

We found out teh gender on the DVD ... but we haven't watched that bit and ooooh I'm so tempted! :haha:
We're thinking girl still from what we seen but when we asked if they could make it out teh woman was very enthusiastic "Oh yeah!" making me think boy :dohh: :haha:


Hope everyone is well, I know I'm a bit of a pop in, pop out on this thread lol :flower:
 



Attached Files:







gorgeous chubbster.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 6









cutie.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 6









chubby hand and foot.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 6









grabbing big toe.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Nai i also dont think im getting another 4D scan as theyre just too much and even though i really really want one , I can spend that money on other things :nope:

20102001 - beautiful photos!! :thumbup:


----------



## 20102001

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Nai i also dont think im getting another 4D scan as theyre just too much and even though i really really want one , I can spend that money on other things :nope:
> 
> 20102001 - beautiful photos!! :thumbup:

Thanks hun ... I kinda wish we'd had it done a little earlier so we could of got more of baby in the pictures than just it's face but it was so lovely and I had a little happy cry :D

Did you have one earlier on in your pregnancy? :flower:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yehh I had one at 21 weeks it was fab!!! I really wanted another tho to see baby looking all chubby but cant afford it & in a few weeks time it will be too late as baby will be too big :(


Never mind we will be meeting her soon xx


----------



## nypage1981

MA- thank you. I am still just going to eat, monitor myself and wait until my appointment on wed to see if they'll give me the 3 hour fasting test. Seems like I could have GD lightly, but not bad so im surprised they're being so careful without verifying! Either way, I did eat some sweets yesterday at the baby shower that I threw. A few chocolate covered strawberries, perhaps? :) You are a huge help and thanks for telling me so much and putting my mind at ease a whole lot! I needed that! 

Nai- YAY for the house! Congrats! And dont worry for the GD test. Honestly, it has been brought to my attention that this is NOT the worse thing in the world that can happen to me:) 

2010- those pics are sooo cute:) Yes, earlier they see some more movement sometimes, but yours are super adorable and the face is a bit more filled out. 

Sorry everyone that I turned this into the diabetes forum temporarily! I will try to not talk about it ALL the time....just a question here and there for the lovely MA:)


----------



## Lauraxamy

Hi ladies, I'm due on 22nd October with a surprise bump! :yellow:


----------



## DMG83

Happy 3rd tri to the last of us October ladies!! https://i54.tinypic.com/14boke1.gif


----------



## LittleStars

Well girls, I just spent my morning catching up and I don't know where to start! lol

To those who posted pictures - loved them! I'm jealous of the 4D US's! They are all so beautiful, I tried t convince DH to let me do it but he just wanted to wait until we meet the babies in person. Boo!

Nypage - sorry to hear about the GD results. Don't worry if you want to talk about it on here. I doubt any of us mind and we sure don't hesitate talking aobut what is concerning us during our pregnancies ;) I'm interested to see if they will do the 3hour test or not.

Nai - congrats on the new house! When do you move in?

Everyone else, I missed you ladies while I was on vacation. It wasn't the same talking about pregnancy stuff with my sister despite us being at the same point. I was so frustrated with her. She seems to think that everyhing will be just like in the books her and her DH are reading. And it was so not fair how perfect her bump was. Grrrr! lol 

The cottage was really nice and we got our pick of the rooms beside the master bedroom since we were the first to arrive after my parents. There was a den so DD ended up sleeping on a cot in that room instead of in our room so that was nice. There was a huge mountain of sand the owner had had delivered on the beach and DD was thrilled to play in it. The weather mostly cooperated and we did a lot of swimming which was a nice relief on the weight from my belly. I got sick the first few days in for 36 hours with some stomach virus which included a rotten sore cramping belly and running to the toilet a LOT. When I was feeling better we decided to head into the local village and ended up with a flat tire after running over some weird piece of bent metal we're pretty sure that 3 boys on the side of the road had placed on the street. The mechanic was closed (literally just closed) by the time we got there so we went back the next day and thankfully were able to have it repaired for $20. DH and I left DD at the cottage and left a day early to go to a wedding. The meal was horrible and I was so sad plus my ankles and feet blew up so fat and I was so uncomfortable. Yesterday DD came home and we wisked her off to a birthday party and wasted some time shopping and then went back to pick her up and again my ankles and feet were swollen. Bah! I'm hoping to take a little more easy today and just relax but I know myself and I will likely end up grocery shopping and then sitting in the car as DH and I go visit some trailer vacation park (I really don't want to go) because our friends told us about one they love and it's better than his moms and he has a dream we would buy one. Personally it doesn't make sense to me to buy vacation property since DH is in the military and we could get posted to another city, province and even country. 

Anyway, blah blah blah.. I could babble all day but I shall shut up for now. :)


----------



## DMG83

thanks littlestars :thumbup: we should be in by 21st august at the latest :headspin: SO excited and we've decided on an apple green and soft pink palette for the nursery colours as it already has a lovely green carpet in the room we've chosen for LO :cloud9:

sorry you were sick over your vacation :nope: i'm inclined to agree with you on the vacation home.. doesn't make much sense? :shrug: oh well.. take it easy! :hugs:


----------



## LittleStars

Nai - that's the exact colour palette I had with DD and it was so beautiful. I'm sure your nursery will look fantastic once you finally get in to do it up.


----------



## mommyof3girls

Quick update from me......

At my 28 week appointment last week the doctor notice that I was measuring 5 weeks ahead. So he ordered me another ultrasound. I had my ultrasound this morning and it was great. I made the comment that I was sad that it was my last ultrasound ever and the girl doing it loaded me up with pics. They were all 3d/4d ones. :) ANyway, I was laying there watching the screen when she was measuring the head and I seen it say the head was measuring 31 weeks and 3 days. She measured it 4 times to double check and each one was the same measurement. So I asked if I was seeing that right and she said "I wasn't going to say anything but your baby has a big head". That is almost 2 weeks ahead. Then she measured the belly and the femur and they too are measuring a week ahead. With that the baby's rough weight is 3 lbs 5 oz. I got told to be prepared to have a big baby. I'm more shocked about having a big baby than I was when I was told in the beginning it was twins. She is very healthy and cute as can be. I can't wait to meet her. 

THis is different for me because my girls were only: 6 lbs 2.5, 5 lbs 4.9 oz, 6 lbs 2.8 oz and 5 lbs 14.1 oz. They were all born around 40 weeks give or take a couple days. So the thought of a big baby scares me.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

mommyof3grls, Congrats. I wouldn't be too concerned. I've heard that sono's can be off a pound or two at times. I have two friends who ended up being induced because they're babies were supposedly big and they ended up being about 8lbs. 

I'm wondering if our little darling will have her daddy's big head too. :rofl: Our son was a picture of his daddy. The long legs, long torso, big head. We'll see what our little girl will look like. So glad you got a 3D. I'm hoping to have one in a couple weeks IF Amelia will cooperate. She hasn't to this point but hopefully she'll start changing positions.

Littlestars, how horrible about the metal in the road. Glad you were able to get it fixed. I feel for you with the swollen feet and ankles. I have it too. I've had to drink TONS of water and literally stay in bed with my feet up for them to finally come down. I'm watching the salt intake too. They hurt terribly when they're swollen. 

NY, talk away. We all have our moments with issues and it's good to have people you can talk with. We're here to listen. :winkwink:

So far no news is good news. I'm starting to receive gifts from my registry. My cousin who is getting married the week before my shower sent me the Medala bf'ing package, a Medala storage unit and some bibs. Was SO excited to see them! I also saw where ppl are purchasing the AOI cloth diapers 2 and 4 at a time. :happydance: They run pretty expensive per diaper for up front costs but honestly save in the longrun. The fact that people are purchasing them makes me REALLY HAPPY! Can't wait to see everyone at the shower. I love to mingle and having all the people in the room is going to be quite fun for me.

Nothing else up. No news is good news they say. I'm 30wks 1 day and with each passing week am SO excited to have made it and know I'll be holding Amelia this fall. I still miss Jackson terribly and wish they could meet each other, but it will happen in heaven one day. 

Love to you all. :hug:


----------



## Adele2011

Nai- wow a den thats cool, glad you're finally getting somewhere and house sounds perfect. Ur furbabies will love it 2. Grr how mean about scan. 
2010- Yeah i'm not sure about having birth in pool but def going for a dip for labour. Loving ur baba v cute. 
I don't mind you talking about diabetes think it's great u have someone to help with questions but u make me hungry with ur food talk and choc strawberries mmm  
Welcome Laura and Welcome back Littlesstars. 
Mommy of 3 fab you got some amazing pics she might of had a growth spurt but slow down?
we're going to put bets on how big ours will be i reckon long and gangly like her dad  
Mommys angel- glad you're being spoilt with pressies. Not long to go now. I think Jackson will be looking after Amelia making sure she is safe x


----------



## LittleStars

Mommy - the pictures are wonderful! Hopefully your baby won't be big afterall and it just a long/tall baby. My sister's DH has a HUGE head so I often wonder if she'll have a hard time delivering her LO. hehe

MA - yay for presents! So did you decide to go with the Medela pump afterall or just some of their accessories? I found a place that carries Ameda and it's a way better price with great reviews (pretty sure that was one you suggested) so I'm likely going to buy that one afterall my grandstanding wanting the Medela. 

I bought the last two 5packs of AIO diapers for the twins. So I now have 40 AIO diapers, hoping it'll last a 2 days span for laundry on alternate days. DD averaged 7 disposable diapers a day. I have no idea what I'll do after they hit the weight limit of 22 lbs but I got the diapers on half price so YAY! I know for sure I'll be using disposable diapers until the twins hit the minimum since I have no idea how premmie they will or will not be it's just easier this way. I definitely hope I'll be able to sell the diapers once I'm done with them and recover some of the expense, even at 50% off they still cost me a bundle! Bring on the savings! 

I realized that I'm starting to go a little crazy buying clothing here and there wherever I go and I really need to stop for at least a week until the nursery is done so I can do an inventory and see what I have so I don't overbuy. I just keep finding wicked deals on clothing and I buy buy buy! How could anyone pass up baby jeans for $3?? I even bought a bead runner toy (the bend metal on a stand where you push around the beads) for $5 yesterday. Stop me!!! lol And to think a few weeks ago I was the one who hadn't bought anything new!?

Anyway, off to turn in the car to the bodyshop and get it fixed, pick up a loaner and then finally pick up my cats from my mom's house before returning home and starting to clean up the house. After all the painting and then packing for the cottage and general neglect I feel like I live in a 'Hoarders' house. Ahhhhh!!!


----------



## DMG83

LS - we packed up all the baby stuff for our move in a couple of weeks on the weekend... we have 9 HUGE boxes of baby stuff packed... and DH packed away our DVD collection and i've done our photos/ornaments from the lounge and hall, and that's only 3 smaller boxes.. :rofl: think we've got a problem with buying for baby!! :haha: we thought we didn't have much, oops!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Littlestars,

I decided that since I have PCOS and there's a chance no milk will come in at all, that I would wait on buying any bp. I thought what I'd do is put the Medala stuff on my registry list because I can interchange it if needed. Once in the hospital I'll be able to use their pump to see if anything will actually come in. After that I'll rent the hospital grade from babies R Us and see if it's worth me purchasing the pump. Like you, I may get the Ameda since I've seen great ratings over the medala. 

I guess before I spent the money, I wanted to see if my milk would actually come in. At any rate, it would help us to get those medala products because it would cut the cost for us. So hopefully I'll be fine with the milk end. My boobs sure feel full these days.

Oh, forgot to mention I started using the Lansinoh cream on my nipples like you mentioned. Hopefully that will soften them up so it won't hurt as much. :winkwink: Thanks for the tip! :thumbup:


----------



## LittleStars

wait a second.. pcos stops milk production? I must google this. My doctor never warmed me about this darn it! I know there are medications you can take to help with production along with herbal supplements but the prescription ones are not advisable if you are starting to show signs of post partum depression if I remember rightly. Must google stuff... lol google my best and worst friend. I am desperate to BF simply for the cost savings of it with twins. If it were a singlton I'd be fine with FFing if it was needed since they are so much better than they were 30 years ago and my daughter did well on them. Twins though.. whole other matter.. soooooooo expensive!!!


----------



## shelleney

Good luck getting that apartment zb5!

Adele - great news on you being finished work now. me too! its a great feeling, isnt it? also, I am hiring a birthing pool for my homebirth.

Congrats on getting your house Nai! and I know 3D/4D scans are sooo expenisve, but i justified that you only get one chance, and you cant go back if you change your mind, so just to go for it! we decided not to get eachother birthday presents this year, and to use the money to pay for the scan instead (my bday was last month, OHs is this month).

20102001 - lovely photos of your baby! are you staying team yellow then?

No need to apologize Nyp. Its important that you ask questions and get the answers you need. Good luck!

Welcome back, Littlestars! sorry to hear that you were unwell, and damaged your car during your vacation. and wow, you really are getting all your shopping done now, arent you?!

Mommyof3girls - what beautiful pics of your little girl! im sure her growth will sort itself out before she arrives.

Big hugs Mommy's Angel. I kinda know how you feel, as I lost a baby last year (although I wasnt as far along as your were). I like to believe that my first baby sent me his little sister, and will be looking over her. and I believe the same for you - Jackson sent you Amelia, and is looking down on her. Stay strong :hugs:

Hi to everyone else :hi:
xx


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks ladies for all the sentiments on the GD issue! I am really working it out pretty well. Doesn't seem that i've got it that bad as i've monitored very very closely and never gotten very high numbers. Have even snuck in some chocolate in there. Tee hee. But there are still things im holding back quite a bit on. No juices, I miss sugar and cream in coffee, pancakes, pasta....sigh. All for the good of this baby!

Little- its nice that you've gotten so far with the shopping! I am slowly getting the necessities done also! Are you having a shower with the twins? I was going to have one, but now im not so sure. I kinda dont want to. What way of washing the reusable diapers are you going to go with? I have heard of different ways to clean them and things you can put on the toilet and stuff.....

Nai- you too! 9 Boxes?!? Whoa. Thats a lotta baby stuff! So cool that you are moving. Hope to see some pics of your nursery.

MA- I hope your milk does come in, its wise though to wait to buy the expensive pump just to be sure. I was thinking to wait also, but if I can nurse i'd like to start pumping right away to start freezing it...so idk whether I should buy one or not! So expensive though. Yikes. 

Does anyone have any opinion or advice on sterilizers? I see they have microwave sterilizers for bottles ad for pacifiers and just wondering if everyone will be using one or not?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Littlestars, Don't panic yet! While I have several friends with PCOS who couldn't get milk in, there are a whole lot more who DID with no problem. I think it just depends on the hormones and the person's body. I'm going to try EVERYTHING before I give up. I've heard Guinness has properties in it that produce a whole lot of milk. I'm not at all a fan of Guinness. I'd try the herbal supplements first before I do that. :rofl:

Don't panic though. There are more who do produce milk than those who don't. I'm just preparing myself in case I don't. I won't feel defeated if we have to go to formula but I would LOVE to bf'd Amelia. As you said it saves money and the bonding is priceless!


----------



## zb5

Ladies, I'm excited, we signed a lease on our new apartment!! We move August 26. I'm really happy. It's been a long trip - we've been dealing with apartment stuff for 4 full days and just now are finally done. And we got permission to paint the nursery, as long as it's not too dark a color so it could be painted over easily. :D Funnily enough, the room that will be the nursery is already painted a nice pink and green with flowers - it would be great for a girl's room! I'll be a little sad to paint over it... oh well.

As for breast pumps, I heard that there was a recent report that some of the Medela pumps were growing mold inside of them? And there was no way to tell if yours was moldy without breaking it to look inside. One of my friends is replacing hers with another brand for this reason. This is still all word of mouth though so don't take my word for it. I'm looking at the Ameda too, but I think we'll also wait until after the baby to buy it as well. I won't plan to try a bottle with pumped milk until baby is 3-4 weeks, and by that point I think I should know if bf'ing is working or not for us.

As for milk coming in or not with PCOS... I don't know, I just know of a LOT of ladies who have various bf'ing issues, unrelated to PCOS. So I'm not taking it for granted, although I think and hope it should work out for for us.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Ladies, I'm excited, we signed a lease on our new apartment!! We move August 26. I'm really happy. It's been a long trip - we've been dealing with apartment stuff for 4 full days and just now are finally done. And we got permission to paint the nursery, as long as it's not too dark a color so it could be painted over easily. :D Funnily enough, the room that will be the nursery is already painted a nice pink and green with flowers - it would be great for a girl's room! I'll be a little sad to paint over it... oh well.
> 
> As for breast pumps, I heard that there was a recent report that some of the Medela pumps were growing mold inside of them? And there was no way to tell if yours was moldy without breaking it to look inside. One of my friends is replacing hers with another brand for this reason. This is still all word of mouth though so don't take my word for it. I'm looking at the Ameda too, but I think we'll also wait until after the baby to buy it as well. I won't plan to try a bottle with pumped milk until baby is 3-4 weeks, and by that point I think I should know if bf'ing is working or not for us.
> 
> As for milk coming in or not with PCOS... I don't know, I just know of a LOT of ladies who have various bf'ing issues, unrelated to PCOS. So I'm not taking it for granted, although I think and hope it should work out for for us.

I've seen a whole lot of negative comments on the Medala which is why I decided on the Ameda when we actually purchase. I like the Medala gift packages though so I figured it wouldn't honestly matter if I got those. I could still use them OR if I wasn't able to breastfeed I could return them. I asked for a couple different types of bottles too in case we went to formula feeding. I know the nipples are different so I got the MAM for a closer to nipple choice which also has the colic thingy with it. I was also told that Dr. Browns were good too so I put those on our list. 

I figured one could never run out of too many bottles and burp cloths. :lol:

Forgot to add on your blog that I was excited you got the house!:happydance::hugs::flower: My mind is like Jello. I forget things alot. :haha: Can't wait to see what it looks like and how you'll decorate!:winkwink: Congrats on getting that issue settled. Now you can focus on more important things once the papers are signed at the new bank.:thumbup:


----------



## Chaos

Mommy's Angel said:


> zb5 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I'm excited, we signed a lease on our new apartment!! We move August 26. I'm really happy. It's been a long trip - we've been dealing with apartment stuff for 4 full days and just now are finally done. And we got permission to paint the nursery, as long as it's not too dark a color so it could be painted over easily. :D Funnily enough, the room that will be the nursery is already painted a nice pink and green with flowers - it would be great for a girl's room! I'll be a little sad to paint over it... oh well.
> 
> As for breast pumps, I heard that there was a recent report that some of the Medela pumps were growing mold inside of them? And there was no way to tell if yours was moldy without breaking it to look inside. One of my friends is replacing hers with another brand for this reason. This is still all word of mouth though so don't take my word for it. I'm looking at the Ameda too, but I think we'll also wait until after the baby to buy it as well. I won't plan to try a bottle with pumped milk until baby is 3-4 weeks, and by that point I think I should know if bf'ing is working or not for us.
> 
> As for milk coming in or not with PCOS... I don't know, I just know of a LOT of ladies who have various bf'ing issues, unrelated to PCOS. So I'm not taking it for granted, although I think and hope it should work out for for us.
> 
> I've seen a whole lot of negative comments on the Medala which is why I decided on the Ameda when we actually purchase. I like the Medala gift packages though so I figured it wouldn't honestly matter if I got those. I could still use them OR if I wasn't able to breastfeed I could return them. I asked for a couple different types of bottles too in case we went to formula feeding. I know the nipples are different so I got the MAM for a closer to nipple choice which also has the colic thingy with it. I was also told that Dr. Browns were good too so I put those on our list.
> 
> I figured one could never run out of too many bottles and burp cloths. :lol:
> 
> Forgot to add on your blog that I was excited you got the house!:happydance::hugs::flower: My mind is like Jello. I forget things alot. :haha: Can't wait to see what it looks like and how you'll decorate!:winkwink: Congrats on getting that issue settled. Now you can focus on more important things once the papers are signed at the new bank.:thumbup:Click to expand...


I got the 'Medela Pump in Style Advanced Breast Pump' with my DD, still have it. The milk never goes anywhere near the motor or machine so I'm not sure how it would cause it to go mouldy inside? It's extracted straight from the breast and dropped directly in to a bottle, there is about 2 ft of tube between the part that comes in contact with the breast and the actual machine.

It's not a bad little pump, more so if you need to go out for the day, plugs in to the car and everything. Got some odd looks as we were driving down the motor way, hubby driving and me pumping haha.


----------



## DMG83

NYP - yep!! 9 boxes!!! but that's got everything packed in it so far and we've got some large items (baby gym, rocking caterpillar, nappy bin, steriliser unit etc.) so they take up lots of space in the large boxes - i've got probably 3 boxes full of clothes though :haha: and i still don't feel we have enough but i'm not buying ANYTHING else until we move, i wash everything and we put it all away because i don't want to waste money :thumbup:

zb5 - fab news on your lease! exciting times for us all ahead! :dance:

MA - good plan with the bf/ff and not feeling like a failure if you physically can't bf. I saw DH's cousin on weekend and she managed 6 wks and her milk just disappeared and she said it's just one of those things.. I'm going to adopt a very similar attitude to you, will try bf'ing - taking a couple of classes before and one after to learn different ways to do it etc. but if it all fails i will be ff'ing too


----------



## LittleStars

I can definitely say that even if you have to FF you still bond with the baby. I kinda think it's a load of crap the BFing community insists that BFing = bonding and thus FFing doesn't = bonding. 

MA - I won't freak out yet.. promise!

Another wasted day today, have yet another doctors appointment at the hospital. They take so freakin' long. From leaving my house until getting back home it takes approx. 4+ hours and I do NOT live all that far from the hospital. I really want to get more cleaning and orgnanizing and setting up done but each day just wastes away. My whole weekend is getting booked up by DH who wants to go to the trailer friday night until after dinner the next day. I asked to come home early but then he freaked on me saying he'd just go without me. Tempting! But I need to keep an eye on him because he's supposed to be quitting smoking (again) and I don't trust his mother not to give him a smoke or ten. Then Dh wants to go to some free dinner package thingy that is basically a sales pitch for all the items they use during the cooking of your meal and the shiatsu message chair etc. I REALLY dread this. It's weird but I'm finding myself really just wanting to be left alone the past little while. I don't want to really spend time with anyone doing anything other than what I want to do. Unfortunately no one seems to want to leave me alone. It's so frustrating.

Anyway, one the bright side, I put together the baby swing (haha messed up priorities I know) and it's so cute! And since it's a travelling one it folds to nearly nothing. Awesome.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. Came back from the Perinatal Center on an emergency visit. My husband insisted I go in because I had back cramping similar to what I had with my son. I kinda figured all would be well because if it wasn't, there'd be obvious pulling and bleeding from the stitch I have placed. 

I went in though and got to see my baby girl. She's pretty rambunctious in there which is why not only am I feeling heaviness on my bladder but my lower back is in constant pain. She's HILLARIOUS! Her head is at my belly button which is why I feel an odd bump there once in awhile. Her spine is just curving to my left side and her bum down from that. Her feet are over toward my lower right side which I've been getting some swift HARD kicks. When the nurse put the sonogram over her bum, she used her bum to push up because she was NOT having any of it! :rofl: Kicked me a few times in the lower corner of the pelvic area as well. 

THEN, when they put me on the contraction monitor (which I new would come out fine because it's above the navel and my lower back is the issue) they also put her on the stress test for her heart. She kept moving around and hitting the nurse again. :haha: Her heart rate is excellent and all was well but we found it quite comical that she was pretty rambunctious. Oh how I think she's taking after her mother. My own mother said I was an only child, but she felt like she had 6 kids at once with me. :rofl: Will I be able to keep up with our little miss Amelia?! :shrug:

I also begged for some sleeping pills but they won't budge. :rofl: I'm DYING from lack of sleep. I'm just a BEAR. Today I went to the grocery store and the idiot at the cash register for wheelchair access turned his light off after we got in line. My husband showed him I was in a hover round type of buggy and he told us to get in another line. Got stuck TWICE and it was a mess. It's bad enough people stare at me like I need to get up and exercise OR like I'm causing them to be late. They'd rather run me over than let me move. Then to have that.....Most of the people in his line were normal healthy people walking up to the register. "I" was actually in a unit needing accessibility because I have a stitch keeping my child in and I get told to get out of line.

My mood, I waltzed up to the customer service desk and asked for the manger....who said the guy didn't know better BUT also said that we could have fitted in all lanes with exception to two. :wacko: Isn't the point CUSTOMER SERVICE? Isn't the point that you have a wheelchair accessible lane with one person who actually needed it and your associate pretty much told the customer to beat it?!

I may go over their heads and just write the company. I know it's stupid, but I was quite affended. I'm tired, my back hurts and after all that, I had to try to figure out how the heck to pay for my groceries while trying not to back into anyone or hit things within a tiny lane. :shrug: I was just NOT in any mood to deal with these idiots. If I had some sleep, maybe I'd be a bit more patient. Just downright RUDE in my opinion!


----------



## Kristin83

Have u tried taking benadryl at night to help you sleep? It is approved for use during pregnancy and my doctor suggested it to me when I was having a hard time sleeping. You can also take Tylenol PM, which is just tylenol with benadryl added to help you sleep. It takes away some of the aches at night. I would ask your doctor if they are OK with you taking it, it definitely helped me when I was having a bought of insomnia.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Kristin83 said:


> Have u tried taking benadryl at night to help you sleep? It is approved for use during pregnancy and my doctor suggested it to me when I was having a hard time sleeping. You can also take Tylenol PM, which is just tylenol with benadryl added to help you sleep. It takes away some of the aches at night. I would ask your doctor if they are OK with you taking it, it definitely helped me when I was having a bought of insomnia.

Yeah, they're actually okay for me to take but they both have something in them that get me wired like I'm on a ton of caffeine. So I don't end up sleeping but have the shakes all night instead. :dohh: My body has to be difficult for some reason.:wacko::haha::blush:

Thanks for sharing though. Was a great thought:thumbup:


----------



## Chaos

Mommy's Angel ~ You can take Tylonal PM during pregnancy. My OB told me to take some cause I wasn't sleeping and it was making me near crazy and making my anxiety attacks worse.

2 puts me in to a near coma and I can't even get up to pee in the night lol, 1 does the trick nicely, puts me to sleep and keeps me that way for about 8 hrs and I don't feel groggy in the AM like I do with 2 (but then I am a real lightweight with drugs)


----------



## Kristin83

Mommy's Angel said:


> Kristin83 said:
> 
> 
> Have u tried taking benadryl at night to help you sleep? It is approved for use during pregnancy and my doctor suggested it to me when I was having a hard time sleeping. You can also take Tylenol PM, which is just tylenol with benadryl added to help you sleep. It takes away some of the aches at night. I would ask your doctor if they are OK with you taking it, it definitely helped me when I was having a bought of insomnia.
> 
> Yeah, they're actually okay for me to take but they both have something in them that get me wired like I'm on a ton of caffeine. So I don't end up sleeping but have the shakes all night instead. :dohh: My body has to be difficult for some reason.:wacko::haha::blush:
> 
> Thanks for sharing though. Was a great thought:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thats no good! I'm sorry that doesn't help u :(


----------



## nypage1981

MA- try melatonin for sleep?


----------



## zb5

Benadryl also makes me wired! Or it just doesn't work. I tried Unisom the other night, it's also on my doctor's "safe" list and is similar to Benadryl I think. Anyway, it definitely but I felt real groggy the next day and then slept even worse the next night. But, you could try it. All the different antihistamines work a little bit different for different people I think. I used melatonin for a while but it says on the bottle not to use if you have an endocrine problem (like my thyroid problem), so once I read that I stopped using it. For now I am mostly dealing with just getting very little sleep. :wacko:

MA, glad you got checked out and Amelia looks nice and healthy and ACTIVE!! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Benadryl also makes me wired! Or it just doesn't work. I tried Unisom the other night, it's also on my doctor's "safe" list and is similar to Benadryl I think. Anyway, it definitely but I felt real groggy the next day and then slept even worse the next night. But, you could try it. All the different antihistamines work a little bit different for different people I think. I used melatonin for a while but it says on the bottle not to use if you have an endocrine problem (like my thyroid problem), so once I read that I stopped using it. For now I am mostly dealing with just getting very little sleep. :wacko:
> 
> MA, glad you got checked out and Amelia looks nice and healthy and ACTIVE!! :)

Good thing you mentioned the endocrine issue because I have type II diabetes and hypothyroid.:wacko: Good grief! :haha:

Well, ((sigh)) I was doing some research on Amelia's breech position today. There's a website a friend of mine gave me called spinningbabies.com 

The website is supposed to help women understand their baby's positioning and gives ways to help them prep baby for proper positioning in time.

At any rate, I was looking up breech on there to see different methods of turning Amelia and at which stage I should start to get concerned. In the process I found some information on heart shaped uterus'. It was then that I learned with bicornate uterus' usually have issues with breech babies. Some turn, some need assistance and many often are delivered by c-section. 

I was a bit frustrated reading this as my Dr. and Nurse know I have a bicornate uterus. Why didn't they let me know this could be an issue with breech babies?:shrug: Had I known this earlier I may have been able to work on methods for repositioning her during the second trimester. It turns out that the best time to do this is in second trimester up to 30wks. Well this wk I'm 30wks.:dohh::growlmad::shrug: 

The article said that if the reader is at 30wks you can try...also a chiropractor could help (Well lucky for me good ol' NY State Chiro's aren't allowed to touch pregnant women I was told). 

What WAS said is that where cases of c-sections are concerned, advocating to wait on scheduled c-sections is a positive thing. It is said that waiting until actual labor will produce pregnancy hormones both mother and baby will need. So waiting for a c-section at time of labor is beneficial. 

This is NOT good news for me as I wanted natural as I had with Jackson. Nothing about a c-section was what I wanted unless of course it was in Amelia's best interest in which case I'd have no problem.

I knew something was up because Jackson was breech the whole time (though it was still early) and Amelia seems to LOVE this position and while she's wiggly, she doesn't really move from breech much. The heart shaped uterus is making sense as to why she hasn't moved. It will only be worse as she gets bigger because there won't be a whole lot of room in there.:wacko:

SO, Now I have some answers in my own research however I'm trying to keep a level head that maybe she'll be one of the ones that turns quickly before it's too late. Just going to take a whole lot of prayer!

It's not the end of the world, but I had hoped for a more positive pregnancy for me that could go somewhat smoothly. :lol: Who am I kidding?!:shrug::blush:


----------



## Aquarius24

Hi ladies not been on here for a bit! Hope you are all well. Mommy'sAngel I hope your little girl turns and you get the natural delivery you want x


----------



## DMG83

MA - i read that website too as LO is transverse and is refusing to budge! lol she hasn't moved since our 12 week scan and i don't know, i've just got the feeling she's staying like that for the long haul, although i may be wrong of course! :shrug: i have barely any bump, i had abs of steel before falling pregnant, and they say that makes it much harder for a transverse baby to turn if you have well toned abdominal muscles :dohh: so i've resigned myself to the fact that a csection may be on the cards anyway, and we're ok with that now - whatever brings her out safely! I've been doing pilates and lots of the positions encourage turning babies, but nope, no turn as yet! Now i'm a few weeks behind you so just coming up 28 weeks so she's still got time to budge, but just wanted to let you know you're not on your own worrying about awkward baby positions! :hugs:

i've been sleeping okay-ish.. lots of tossing and turning, but last night i had such bad trapped wind and it made for an awful nights' sleep :nope: very painful :( still got it this morning so going to try some fybogel see if i can get myself sorted out! Guess it's all the hot weather, i've been drinking LOADS but i guess we need even more than you think and it can stop you functioning right very easily!! :dohh:


----------



## LittleStars

MA - sorry to hear about your trip to the emergency unit. Glad that baby is okay though!! :) I was told with twins that I had until 32 weeks before they would make any decisions about the position of the baby and worry, I think for singltons it's more like 34 weeks? Also there is a chance that the doctor might be able to assist with turning the baby. That being said, even if baby was in proper position right now it wouldn't necessarily mean she's stay that way! It'll be what it'll be. I figure they go where they are comfortable and that while one can attempt to encourage movement perhaps the baby knows best!

I had my doctors appointment yesterday and it went well. The ultrasound showed they were growing on schedule and the doctor was pleased with the progress. I was a tad shocked at my weight gain since 2 weeks ago, especially since I know I really have been eating less than normal but since the previous appointment I had lost 3lbs then I guess it averages out over time. One of the babies is still breech and the other flipped into delivery position. It's baby B though and unless baby A were in position I wouldn't be allowed to deliver naturally anyway. Good thing I'm 95% set on a c-section. I've told the doctor that if both babies are in position and I went into natural labour then I *might* have a rubber arm enough to convince me to attempt delivery naturally. Both babies weight came in at 2lbs 15oz. Fat babies!!! lol While I was on my back having the US done I nearly threw up or passed out.. I dunno.. It was freaky, I started getting really hot and sweating and then cold and I was really uncomfortable having the tech scan my upper belly. I started panicking, trying so hard to hold out and be a trooper but meanwhile I was thinking how aweful I felt and I hated it and just wanted to run away. I finally, abruptly sat up telling her I didn't feel well. Things returned to normal a short while later and the nurse thinkns that I was laying on the big vein thingy on my spine and so I was losing oxygen to my brain. Awesome. Anyway, blech, I didn't like it. Might try to do the US slightly on my side next time. I was also told at the appointment that I'm very anemic and need to supplement my iron asap. Guess that explains why I can fall asleep at the drop of a hat and have no energy to do anything at all. I'm guessing you ladies with insomnia don't want to hear that eh? But I had my fair share of insomnia so I feel for you, it sucks!!! Perhaps a more semi-sitting positon to sleep in might help the back? 

Anyway other than that all is well with the babies so I'm a happy camper. 

I'm officially no longer allowed by order of DH to buy any more baby stuff until I can fully inventory what we have. Boo! lol


----------



## zb5

Littlestars, glad both babies seem healthy! And big! :haha: I have a growth ultrasound next week, I wonder how big baby will be? I'm guessing a big one...

I have heard so many things about not lying on your back while pregnant but so far it's never bothered me and I still lie on my back occasionally. I guess with twins in there you're twice as likely to compress a vein? I figure my body will tell me if I shouldn't be lying on my back anymore - like yours obviously did!


----------



## Chaos

zb5 said:


> Littlestars, glad both babies seem healthy! And big! :haha: I have a growth ultrasound next week, I wonder how big baby will be? I'm guessing a big one...
> 
> I have heard so many things about not lying on your back while pregnant but so far it's never bothered me and I still lie on my back occasionally. I guess with twins in there you're twice as likely to compress a vein? I figure my body will tell me if I shouldn't be lying on my back anymore - like yours obviously did!

I used to lay on my back all the time with my DDs pregnancy, but this time around if I even lean or slouch in a chair it makes me feel really sick and dizzy. Sucks cause I love laying on my back!


----------



## DMG83

i'm still lying on my back :shrug: i just wake up sometimes on my back :dohh:


----------



## Aquarius24

Ye me too girls - I always fall asleep on my side (the wrong side!!) and wake up on back BUT can't stand it for too long, as I cant breathe XX


----------



## LittleStars

So I pulled the ol' crib out from the basement in prep for today since my mom and dad are coming over with the other one and were going to help me set them up. For some reason I have NO BOLTS!!! None. Zip. Zero. How in the world am I going to get this thing put together? Bad enough I didn't keep the instructions. I had suspected I might have been missing one or two of them and would have to go to a hardware store and try to find matching bolts. But to have none means taking an entire piece of the crib into the store just to find ones that will match. How embarrassing!! 

Anyway, that's what's on the table for me today. Then I get to pack up and go to MIL's trailer for the night and all of tomorrow. Oh Joy.. *sarcasm* At least I won't have to cook. Tomorrow will be a wash so hopfully I can get a substancial amount done on the nursery on Sunday. I'm just running out of energy to do anything.


----------



## DMG83

Eugh LS i know how much you hate that trailer :hugs: still can't believe you keep visiting lol i'd have made my excuses long ago.. A little bit of well timed sciatic pain/SPD/heartburn/sickness that requires you to be tucked up at home in your own bed.. :winkwink:

shouldn't laugh at the crib bolts but :haha: that's totally something that would happen to me - but i'd be stupid enough to take the whole crib down with me, in bits, just to find the bolt - not just take PART of the crib like a normal person... :dohh: i'm so practical like that! lol

So for me.. we are off this evening to pick up our "new" sofa, we got it off ebay, it's as new never used but is old stock so we're getting it for £100 instead of £500 (half price value - so £1000 full price value but it's a DFS sofa and we all know what that their "half price" value is the REAL value of the sofa!! :haha:) :dance: it's chocolate brown and will look gorgeous in our newly painted lounge (we've gone with a soft green colour to brighten the walls and a sage coloured soft feature wall so will decorate with neutral furnishings)

Tomorrow we've got a bbq AND a wedding to go to :wacko: starting from 2pm, wedding at 7pm.. can't really be bothered with the bbq so might not go :nope: everyone will be drinking and smoking.. just don't like leaving places smelling of smoke even though i've dodged the smokers!! :dohh:

And sunday we'll be packing.. joy! :nope:

hope everyone elses weekends planned are a little more relaxing than ours! :thumbup:


----------



## LittleStars

I'm only going to the trailer to make sure DH doesn't smoke since I don't trust MIL not to offer him some. He was good all week and I want to encourage the behavior by making it difficult to cheat! lol 

Quick update on my end. Got both the cribs up today!! Woohoo! My mom's wasn't exactly as I remember it and honestly the two don't match in the least but a free crib is a free crib. We found that the bolts from my mom's crib were the right width but too long so we went and got the new ones without having to drag the crib with us. Phew! Only thing I'm still missing is the rubber bumpers that go at the bottom of the drop side. While I am tall and don't drop it down all that often, it's nice to have the option and when the baby is asleep and you are trying to pick them up or put down it really is a blessing! Anyway.. another trip to the hardware stre, another day. I also got a new curtain rod for the room. Now just have to make DD's new curtains and pilfer the white ones from her room. Mon dieu! 

Nai- hope the food at the wedding and the cake is better than the ones I've been going to! It's the only reason I even agree to go to these darn things. :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars said:


> I'm only going to the trailer to make sure DH doesn't smoke since I don't trust MIL not to offer him some. He was good all week and I want to encourage the behavior by making it difficult to cheat! lol
> 
> Quick update on my end. Got both the cribs up today!! Woohoo! My mom's wasn't exactly as I remember it and honestly the two don't match in the least but a free crib is a free crib. We found that the bolts from my mom's crib were the right width but too long so we went and got the new ones without having to drag the crib with us. Phew! Only thing I'm still missing is the rubber bumpers that go at the bottom of the drop side. While I am tall and don't drop it down all that often, it's nice to have the option and when the baby is asleep and you are trying to pick them up or put down it really is a blessing! Anyway.. another trip to the hardware stre, another day. I also got a new curtain rod for the room. Now just have to make DD's new curtains and pilfer the white ones from her room. Mon dieu!
> 
> Nai- hope the food at the wedding and the cake is better than the ones I've been going to! It's the only reason I even agree to go to these darn things. :)

Sounds like your are the drop down sides. U.S. recalled of our drop downs. Did Canada? There were numbers on the cribs you were supposed to call for the safety parts or they would give you a voucher for new ones. I bought mine two years ago for my son and we had to up and buy new ones. There was no number on the crib for us to actually call and we didn't have enough time to mess around.:wacko:

Just thought I'd give you a heads up on the recall in case those were the ones you had. Not even sure Canada recalled any of the cribs we did.:shrug:


----------



## nypage1981

I dont even think it matters whether or not it was just a certain recalled crib, they are banning all drop downs here I guess. Like, its illegal to try and sell your crib on craigslist or anything if they drop down at all~


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> I dont even think it matters whether or not it was just a certain recalled crib, they are banning all drop downs here I guess. Like, its illegal to try and sell your crib on craigslist or anything if they drop down at all~

Yeah, I couldn't believe that. 2 years I've had that crib and I didn't even get to use the darn thing because Jackson was lost by preterm birth. It was heart wrenching throwing his crib away a couple months ago. 

Doug threw it out on garbage day and in my head it was just like a piece of garbage. In my heart it was my sons and he too is gone.:cry: Luckily I've been able to move forward, I know our son is being well cared for in heaven and it helps to know I'm moving TOWARD him and not away. It's just these little things that creep up and tend to get the better of me.


----------



## nypage1981

I bet he had an even prettier crib where he was resting MA. I know its tough especially since that was an actual object you had of his, but objects are nothing compared to what you have in your heart:)


----------



## shelleney

:hugs: Mommy's Angel :hugs:
xx


----------



## Adele2011

Shelleny- yeah it's great to be finished work to get stuff done and also relax but also wierd (in a good way ha) not to be going to work. I just watched a home birth with a pool and it was amazing and quite emotional. 

Nypage- good tip to freeze milk thanks

Mommys angel- sounds like Amelia has character and good personality 

I'm going to a breastfeeding workshop on the 15th i'm the same i'll try and see how it goes. 
I went swimming on Thursday really enjoyed it. Any tips on achy legs at night time?
Went to b&q with mum to get paint for babas room she insisted on paying and wants to decorate the room too as a present for her grandson :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Does anyone wish that for our "currently feeling" choices, we could choose "Hungry!". ....seems like a third trimester feeling!


----------



## DMG83

hungry.. but 2 bites later no room to breathe, feel full, and feel sick!? yep!! feeling that... :dohh:


----------



## LittleStars

Drop down crib situation that I was able to read about here in Canada is less dire than the USA (as far as I can see you can buy and sell used drop sides for example). All the reported incidents were all cases where the cribs had installed the hardware incorrectly, it had detached and the parents were unaware or they had replaced the original hardware. The recalls were all voluntary with the exception of one brand that had the most complaints and I have none of the brands mentioned. I have no problem with the drop sides since I know mine is installed correctly and also I know that every few weeks once the baby is active I check all the bolts to see if any need tightening. That being said, in Canada, same as the USA and it would seem most places you cannot buy a drop side anymore because all manufacturers have switched away from the practice of using a drop side. Obviously the instructions were too confusing to allow for ALL people to build their cribs properly and it resulted in injuries. If they aren't clear then it makes sense to move away from them. Better safe than sorry. 

Survived another trip to the trailer. DH didn't smoke so I'm pleased with that. Unfortunately, DH wants to go back again and stay the night Thursday since he starts his vacation. Grrr.. It's funny though because it's not like he even likes his mom and her husband particularly. He just really likes having a campfire, swimming, fishing and having his mom cook for us.

I found myself so completely tired if I walked any further than the length of a room. My muscles would burn with lactic acid and I was panting like a dog. Trudging back and forth to the pool with DD was torture. I think I'm going to have to start driving there instead. Lame! 

I definitely need to get thos iron pills today!!!! I hope they mean getting my energy back.


----------



## LizziesGrape

hurry up october!!!


----------



## peeker

I am due in October, on 24th. I am guessing BLUE for boy, but I don't have a preference and I don't know... hubby won't let me find out ha ha. Hello to all the other October mums out there xx


----------



## Lys

So, I was diagnosed this week with SPD... about 6 weeks ago I thought I pulled my growing muscle but it has never healed and I have had increasing pain in my inner thighs (stabbing and shooting pain).. NOT pleasant!

I thought I was just being a baby and that it was just an ache and pain associated w/ pregnancy so I haven't mentioned it to my Dr. until this week because sleeping has become unbearable!!

I am going to get a support belt and possibly look into getting adjusted by a chiropractor. I am glad to know what's going on... though it makes me more nervous about giving birth!! :(

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!!


----------



## mommyof3girls

Nai1983 said:


> hungry.. but 2 bites later no room to breathe, feel full, and feel sick!? yep!! feeling that... :dohh:

I'm the same way.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lys, sorry to hear that. Hopefully the belt will work out some. :hugs: I LOVE chiropractors. They're AWESOME!


----------



## katerdid

Ouch Lys! I hope the belt and chiro help!!


----------



## tlh97990

hey ladies my due date is november 2nd but my uterus is a measuring a week ahead so its looking more like an october baby than a november!!


----------



## Lys

WOOHOO, Hello and WELCOME Tlh!! :D


----------



## LittleStars

Woohoo! Seems my DH has had a breakthrough! He doesn't want to go to the trailer on Thursday afterall and not the following weekend either. Yay! It's a case of a little too much exposure to his mom and her getting a little too comfortable saying whatever she feels like and pissing DH off in the process because what she is saying is mean and just like 'old times' right before their last blow out fight that lasted 2.5 years. I politely suggested perhaps some time away from her is in order and he agreed. I feel so relieved not to have to deal with her too much in the coming weeks while I stress over everything else. 

The past two days I have been exhausted and done nothing baby related. I'm hoping to do some today. I would love to be done the nursery.

How are everyone's nurseries doing these days. seems everyone is so quiet right now.. the calm before the storm?


----------



## nypage1981

I found out yesterday that i do NOT have diabetes. On friday I called and insisted I get the 3 hour test just because everything I read/heard from others- they do that one to make sure. My doctor just wasn't going to. And I also found out testing supplies were not included in my insurance and costed us a few hundred dollars already and needed to refill every couple days/week. SO anyways, I passed the 3 hour test and I have yet to hear from my clinic to call me and tell me this, I saw it in my online chart. I wonder if they'll call me. Seems like something to be a bit pissed about since they were just on to the treatment and extra appointments without even testing me the 3 hour test....I could have gone a long time thinking I had that, and changing everything and going to numerous nutritionist and doctors appointments for nothing. Not to mention the money I'd spend, tests done to my baby, and all the diet changes and obssessing I was doing. Now I had some cake. Yumm!


----------



## DMG83

well i'm in a mad panic about the new house, absolutely convinced it won't be ready on time.. :cry: we were told we could move in 17th august but he said 1st september would be the very latest (he was having problems with his previous tenants).. well they moved out sat 30th july.. and so far the only room that's done in the house is the lounge!! The dining room needs painting and skirting, downstairs toilet and kitchen need repainting, kitchen needs new cupboards, conservatory needs to have the drains outside unblocked, new locks fitted and some work done to the main of it. Then hall, landing and bathroom - bathroom floor needs the wood to be sanded and treated, all needs repainting. Guest room and our room need painting too - i did the feature wall in our room myself to try to speed things along a bit but it's going so slow! Just found out that it's not been worked on since sunday and today we were supposed to go over to help but turns out they're not going to be there to help anyway! :dohh: getting majorly stressed :cry:

in other news, i am so damn uncomfortable right now!! my back is killing from sitting at my desk at work, i'm exhausted and i've got such bad indigestion i just feel like giving up on eating :nope:

so there we go, i'm basically a grumpy, stressed out big fat preggers at the moment.. :dohh:

lol hope you're all fairing a little better :thumbup:


----------



## DMG83

nyp - FAB NEWS!!!! x


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks! and not so fab news about your place moving slowly. I surely know how that goes. OH and his friend began a renovation project over TWO months ago that they assured me was going to take a week. Its on our bedroom and only bathroom and finally they are coming to a finish. Nothing that is said it will be done at one time, EVER is with the construction. So frustrating! Hope its not like the day before you are due that you are trying to organize moving, just take one day at a time, nothing you can do unfortunately.


----------



## LittleStars

Nypage - congrats on not having GD! Kinda lame your doctor's office hasn't called though. Boo on them.

Nai - ekk! Renos always seem to take a lot longer than people estimate. FX that things are going to work out with relatively little stress.


----------



## MrsK

Nypage, glad you don't have GD! Glad you insisted on the 3-hour test.. would have been frustrating to go through the next few months thinking you have GD when you really didn't. 

LittleStars- I've always had low iron, so my midwife had me start on Chlorophyll from the very beginning of my pregnancy, and it's kept my levels okay. I think I definitely feel more tired when I forget to take it for a few days. 

MA- You've probably read this already-- but making sure to sit up straight with legs lower than your pelvis and sitting on a birthing ball for a couple of hours a day (while watching TV, for example), as well as leaning over a birth ball, can really help with getting a breech baby to turn.... although your heart-shaped uterus might make all those attempts fail anyways, I dunno. Just a thought. Hope you get the natural birth you want!

I had my ultrasound this past Friday to check that baby's placenta had moved away from my cervix-- and it did! No more placenta previa! I'm happy to know I won't have to plan for a c-section now. I really wanted the chance to experience a natural birth, at least with my first one. I know if I get pregnant again, the placenta is likely to implant in the wrong spot again, and might not move out of the way like this time... but at least I'll get the chance at one natural birth (hopefully, if nothing else comes up).

LO is big! I expected as much, since I was 9.5 lbs even though I was born 11 days early.. my brother was an 11-pounder.. and my sister, who was FIVE weeks early was 7 lbs.... So, I expected big... but somehow it still came as a shock when the sonographer told me that Baby was measuring at 4 lbs 5 oz. And still 9 weeks of growing left! 

I guess now I don't feel so bad about the numbers on the scale going up, up, up, despite my face, legs, etc not looking heavier at all. I can blame it all on my fatty baby.. lol. Although.. my midwife has told me I really need to watch out for sugar, just to avoid having LO get even bigger than he needs to be. Since his size is genetics, she's not too worried about me being able to get him out.. since moms who have genetically big babies typically have the bone structure needed to birth them relatively easily. Well... easily is probably not the right word.. lol... but he hopefully won't get stuck ;-)

While we were getting the scan, we decided to pay the extra $50 for a 4D.. and it was so worth it! Ahh.. I just couldn't stop staring at his cute little face moving around in there, trying to stick his foot in his mouth. He looks awfully chubby though, much chubbier than babies ought to be at 30 weeks 4 days!!
 



Attached Files:







SCHULZ_61.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Mrs. K, he looks cute! I think he looks like a normal baby. :lol: Thanks for the input, I have to put air in my birthing ball and start that tomorrow. 

NYPAGE, So frustrated. You honestly shouldn't have had to pay for ANY of the things you had. Dr.'s get free monitors and strips. Those could have been free for you. I also can't understand why your insurance isn't covering at least 80% of the supply costs. I thought that was the norm though much of mine is covered complete.

Nai, sorry to hear about everything going on. Last night was my first night I slept 5 hrs straight. I too have been having issues with positions. I ended up sleeping at the foot of the bed with the fan blowing on me so I could breathe. It's worked with exception to the bathroom trips that have left me tired throughout the day. I have terrible acid reflux and have been prescribed zantac. Is it possible that you could get a prescription to relieve what your going through? I also found out that a small glass of water with a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar in it helps relieve it too. Slowly but it goes. 

Praying you find some relief. :hug:


----------



## LittleStars

MrsK - That is one cute little boy! But holy cow on the weight! hehe.. Don't spend too much money on the newborn sized stuff. He might just right to the next size.


----------



## mommyof3girls

I spend the last week working on the nursery and we started getting the house cleaned for my baby shower here this weekend. I have a lot of out of town guest staying with us this weekend. So it should be very interesting.








In the last pic, are the two teddy bears that I had made for the twins right before I found out that we had lost Baby A. I put both of them in there because she will always have someone watching over her.


----------



## nypage1981

Mommy- Cute nursery! Do you have a room for all of your children?!?! 

Mrs- wow, what chubby little cheeks he already has! Cute, but holy cow, how much more will those cheeks fill out in 9 weeks? haha. I have my 4D this saturday, I will post some we will hafta compare cheeks! 

MA- hope your baby turns on its own. I heard the way they try to do it can be slightly painful! My insurance didnt cover it all because supposedly I had not reached my deductible? 

SO I guess I am now out $300 from GD stuff, but I did learn about diet and stuff and will be trying to watch it either way. Just a little. Except for the cake for breakfast and cotton candy for lunch today.....LOL. Im more upset that the doctors didn't go about this right at all....telling a lady she has GD and doesnt really have it is horrible. Then they didn't even call me today to tell me I dont, in fact, have it. My OH called and gave them a bit of an earful today...he is NOT happy and actually wants me to find another doctor. Idk what im going to do. I hate confrontation and issues....sigh.


----------



## Lys

Mommyof3girls: BEAUTIFUL nursery!! I love the decorations on the wall!! :D


----------



## Mommy's Angel

The nursery is very cute!


----------



## mommyof3girls

nypage1981 said:


> Mommy- Cute nursery! Do you have a room for all of your children?!?!
> 
> Mrs- wow, what chubby little cheeks he already has! Cute, but holy cow, how much more will those cheeks fill out in 9 weeks? haha. I have my 4D this saturday, I will post some we will hafta compare cheeks!
> 
> MA- hope your baby turns on its own. I heard the way they try to do it can be slightly painful! My insurance didnt cover it all because supposedly I had not reached my deductible?
> 
> SO I guess I am now out $300 from GD stuff, but I did learn about diet and stuff and will be trying to watch it either way. Just a little. Except for the cake for breakfast and cotton candy for lunch today.....LOL. Im more upset that the doctors didn't go about this right at all....telling a lady she has GD and doesnt really have it is horrible. Then they didn't even call me today to tell me I dont, in fact, have it. My OH called and gave them a bit of an earful today...he is NOT happy and actually wants me to find another doctor. Idk what im going to do. I hate confrontation and issues....sigh.

For right now, the older 3 are sharing a room. And my 16 month old and the baby will be sharing the nursery. I have enough rooms for 3 older ones to have a bedroom to themselves but when we bought the house last year the girls asked to be in the same room. So for the time being they will share. My 16 month old are sharing the nursery until my MIL moves out and then the 2 of them will have their own room too.


----------



## peeker

Love the nursery! I haven't had time to even start on ours yet, paint it or anything. I so wish I had more time. I'll have to do it when I stop working 3 weeks before.... if I'm in any state to do it. I haven't even managed to go shopping coz I'm out of the house at 6am and back at 7.30pm when everything is closed :-( feel so disorganised compared to you lot. hee hee. No family near either to help out.

I am 29 weeks now and starting to feel quite uncomfortable with my size, so big that some days I feel like I can't breathe for all the weight and hurts to sit down. It's all pushing my rib cage out I think. Do you know if that is that normal? I am very small though 5 ft 3" and a 'small' in clothing (well I WAS lol not now!) so prob not so much room to grow as on a normal sized person!



Lys - wow from San Diego! Love it there. Where do you live? We've been for the last 4 years running for an October holiday just when the weather gets really horrible here. But not this year as I'm due end of October hee hee.

Love to everybody xx


----------



## nypage1981

I just said yesterday I think my ribs are bruised. I can't sit up I need to lay down. I am only 5'2 and none of that is torso length its so short. So head guess its what we have to deal with:(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

MrsK - Beautiful scan picture!! He looks like hes going to be a real cutie!

Mommyof3 - Wow your nursery is looking great! :)

Well i cant believe im 30weeks today........ Its flown in :shock: 7weeks till term & 10 till d-day!! xx


----------



## LittleStars

Mommy - love the nursery! My sister bought the bedding that matches the stickers on the wall.. I think she might have bought the stickers too! I remember when I was young, my sister who is 5 years younger than me and I chose to share a room. We loved it for a few years even though we could have each had our own room. A few years later though we were oil and vinegar while we went through the teen years. lol We're the best of friends now!

Peeker - sucks that the shops are all closed by the time you get home from work. You just might need to take a vacation day to get some shopping done! I am so spoiled living in a city with 24/7 shopping available and stores that are open until at least 10pm. I love going shopping after DD has gone to bed and just roaming all by myself, alone with my thoughts. Very relaxing.

I keep getting hot flashes. They are killing me. Ah!

My neighbor next door got me a present for the twins! It's a $50 gift card for ToysRUs. Woohoo! Gotta bake them some cookies to say thank you today.

My other neighbor who backs on to me is doing 'something' in their backyard and I fear what it is. They have contractors in the yard. They cut down a beautiful maple tree last week and moved their shed. I really hope whatever it is it isn't something that will ruin my enjoyment of my backyard. I keep looking out of one of the upstairs windows but I can't see enough and the men are speaking Quebec french which isn't easy to understand. I think I might have to 'drive-by' on my way to return a movie in a little while. lol


----------



## DMG83

thanks MA :)

Gorgeous scan pics and nursery pics ladies :thumbup:

I finish work on friday, have a wedding to go to on saturday and can't WAIT for a lie in on sunday!!!! :dance:


----------



## Adele2011

Welcome TLH and Peeker- I'm 5ft 8 and think it would be alot harder if i was shorter as not as much room to grow. 
Littlestars- my nursery is painted, need to chose carpet, put up stickers and fill it :baby: 
Ny- woo hoo on diabetes and yum cake
Nai- bless you, i hate indigestion,i'm constantly burping makes me feel ill, fit haha 
Mrs k- i love your little chubster he's adorable 
Mommy of 3- i love your nursery its gorgeous, and your bears lovely place to put them and i agree :kiss: 

i went to a aqua natal class this morning thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## LittleStars

I think I've figured out the neighbors are putting in a professionally installed above ground pool. *jealous* Thankfully they have no kids so I won't have to listen to that 'crap'. With all luck DH adn I will buy a really big above ground pool but not professional grade. Just like the biggest we could afford from a store like walmart. We priced the professional ones and were looking at $4000 versus $600. Yeah think i'll my money thanks. Especially since we know we will most likely move in another 3 years due to DH's work.

Nai - awesome that you are almost done with work. I couldn't have made it this long if I were still in the work world.


----------



## MrsK

love the nursery! I really need to get to work on mine... it's painted and I have the crib and dresser in there, but no decor whatsoever.. not even curtain's up! Since we just moved into our new house a few weeks ago, most of our house is still looking sparse and undecorated, and it's hard to get it all done now that I'm so much more tired and heavy.

I can only imagine how cramped you shorter girls are feeling! I'm 5'-10", so I've only recently begun to feel those little legs in my ribs.. and it's still rare... I can usually get him to move them if I just push in the right place ;-) Despite LO being so big and fat (lol) already... my fundal height is actually several weeks behind... I guess that's mostly because of my height giving the baby more room inside my torso. I'm thankful for it, when I think of how much more uncomfortable some of you girls must be!!

Unfortunately, though, I think I've got SPD :-( I've been feeling lots of aches in my hips and thighs since probably about 20 weeks or so.. but always put it off as a normal part of pregnancy... but now, I sometimes feel like i can hardly walk, my hips and legs hurt so much. It's getting very uncomfortable... especially sleeping, because I just can't seem to find any position that doesn't make my hips or back ache :-(

Oh well, just 9 more weeks.. I guess I'll have to suck it up and deal ;-)


----------



## zb5

Hi ladies! Love the nursery pics. We won't be getting started on ours until after we move, which is coming up now in 2 weeks 2 days. Eek!

I had a little bit of a scare this week because at my non-stress test on Monday they picked up a lot of my Braxton-Hicks contractions on the monitor. They got concerned and decided to check my cervix to make sure I wasn't going into labor, and I am 1cm dilated, although not very effaced yet. That got them more concerned and they gave me a shot of terbutaline to stop the contractions, which freaked me out because it made it seem pretty serious. Finally they sent me home when the contractions stopped and they saw that I wasn't dilating any more. I guess starting to dilate slowly at this stage can be completely normal, or it could be a sign of preterm labor, and it's hard for them to tell which is which.

Anyway, today I got a fetal fibronectin test which tests your risk of preterm labor, and it was negative, so it's extremely unlikely I'll be going into labor anytime in the next 2 weeks. Hooray! I really don't feel like my Braxton Hicks were abnormal (I've been having them for 6 weeks now...) or that anything was going wrong, but of course it's good to check these things and it makes me feel better having the negative test.

We also had a growth ultrasound today and baby is already 5 lb 1 oz! 74th percentile. His head is measuring almost 4 weeks ahead. :shock: This also had me feeling better about the tiny chance of him arriving early.

In fact, now I am hoping he does arrive early, but still full term of course. I'm guessing by 38 or 39 weeks I'll be feeling pretty ready! I am feeling bad for the shorter ladies, as I don't think baby can reach my ribs yet. I'm 5'9" and my torso is pretty long. I can't imagine how cramped things would be if I were smaller!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Hi ladies! Love the nursery pics. We won't be getting started on ours until after we move, which is coming up now in 2 weeks 2 days. Eek!
> 
> I had a little bit of a scare this week because at my non-stress test on Monday they picked up a lot of my Braxton-Hicks contractions on the monitor. They got concerned and decided to check my cervix to make sure I wasn't going into labor, and I am 1cm dilated, although not very effaced yet. That got them more concerned and they gave me a shot of terbutaline to stop the contractions, which freaked me out because it made it seem pretty serious. Finally they sent me home when the contractions stopped and they saw that I wasn't dilating any more. I guess starting to dilate slowly at this stage can be completely normal, or it could be a sign of preterm labor, and it's hard for them to tell which is which.
> 
> Anyway, today I got a fetal fibronectin test which tests your risk of preterm labor, and it was negative, so it's extremely unlikely I'll be going into labor anytime in the next 2 weeks. Hooray! I really don't feel like my Braxton Hicks were abnormal (I've been having them for 6 weeks now...) or that anything was going wrong, but of course it's good to check these things and it makes me feel better having the negative test.
> 
> We also had a growth ultrasound today and baby is already 5 lb 1 oz! 74th percentile. His head is measuring almost 4 weeks ahead. :shock: This also had me feeling better about the tiny chance of him arriving early.
> 
> In fact, now I am hoping he does arrive early, but still full term of course. I'm guessing by 38 or 39 weeks I'll be feeling pretty ready! I am feeling bad for the shorter ladies, as I don't think baby can reach my ribs yet. I'm 5'9" and my torso is pretty long. I can't imagine how cramped things would be if I were smaller!

ZB, you've had quite the day. Well, the good news is that right now you have a high survival rate for baby. ESPECIALLY now that's he's 5lbs. That's an AWESOME weight for premature babies and if anything puts your mind at ease it should be that you have several positive things in your favor.

First, those of us with incompetent cervix know all too well about dilation, funneling,etc. What I DO know from my IC thread is that women can go for WEEKS at just 2cm's. So you being at just 1cm is good.:winkwink: While I can tell you that you don't have IC because IC usually takes place between 16-20wks, your medical care specialists are right, it "could" be signs of PTL. The injections that you had work to stop the contractions...just be aware that you could have high or low blood pressure as a side effect. I can't remember if this was something you were struggling with already or if it was another friend on bnb so I thought I'd throw that in there.

Right now the best thing to do would be to drink lots of water and moderated bed rest. Contractions cause the dialation in women with IC and PTL. Which means that if you take on too much physically, you could be causing more contractions which could lead to more dilation. 

Did they say they would be seeing you again soon to check for more dilation? I'm assuming they'll be keeping a close eye because they'll have to give you injections to mature the babies lungs once you get to about 2 or 3cm.'s 

Again, it could be signs of PTL OR it could just be a fluke. Every woman is different and dilation can start in many women during the 3rd trimester...as I said, usually women with 2cm's last a couple weeks or more and your just 1cm.

I'm glad though that he's 5lbs and by the grace of God is measuring bigger. It's a good thing and you have a cushion. While it's not the greatest option because he'll more likely be in NICU until what would be your due date, it could be that because of his weight, he may not be in as long.

I'm looking forward to hearing more when you have your next appointment. So glad things are okay right now. 31 wks almost 32 is good. Those of us High Risk always try to shoot for 28wks so your at a place where there's a high mortality rate and baby can safely be born even though he'll be preterm in nicu. His weight has me jumping for joy more than anything. There are two women I know whom have had triplets and they were born at 4lbs and are doing EXTREMELY well. So if women can get to that point, it's a celebration. 

Thanks for keeping us posted and please let me know if you need anything dear friend! Sounds like you have some great medical staff who caught things early. It's why they always do the stress test now. It keeps them very updated on mom and babies stats.:winkwink::hugs: :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Scary! I have braxton hicks all the time, sometimes it takes my breath away! 
Glad you are fine zb- now watch, you'll be like 1 week late!


----------



## zb5

I know, if I go overdue after all this, I will get pretty grumpy! :haha:

It just goes to show that there are so many things doctors still really don't know. There is such a wide range of normal. My mom and grandmother both had a lot of Braxton Hicks with their pregnancies, so I am just hoping this is normal for ME. My doctor didn't recommend bedrest, but she did say not to do anything too strenuous. At this point I kind of know what my limits are, and there have been certain days when I know I've just overdone it. So no more of that for me! DH, time to clean the bathtub! :haha:

But at this point, with the negative fetal fibronectin test, and a 5 pounder in there, I am feeling pretty good. :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> I know, if I go overdue after all this, I will get pretty grumpy! :haha:
> 
> It just goes to show that there are so many things doctors still really don't know. There is such a wide range of normal. My mom and grandmother both had a lot of Braxton Hicks with their pregnancies, so I am just hoping this is normal for ME. My doctor didn't recommend bedrest, but she did say not to do anything too strenuous. At this point I kind of know what my limits are, and there have been certain days when I know I've just overdone it. So no more of that for me! DH, time to clean the bathtub! :haha:
> 
> But at this point, with the negative fetal fibronectin test, and a 5 pounder in there, I am feeling pretty good. :)

I was just talking about that with Doug. The wide range of normalcy. I was talking to Doug tonight while he's working at the hospital and telling him about your story. Since I have both IC and PTL issues I kept asking him how they know these contractions I'm having aren't affecting my stitch and her ability to come if it was time. I keep hearing the stitch would wrip and I'd start to bleed. That I'd KNOW...but nothing has been normal about my body. how would the contraction monitor above my belly tell my contractions I'm having on my lower back and lower pelvic area? What if they're wrong?!:shrug: :rofl We were going on and on with each other and I told him I wish there were a regular normal so I could always tell when something wasn't right. :haha:

As for where you are, it IS a good place. So that can at least put your mind at ease. As I said though, women can go for weeks at 2cm's so it all depends on your body. Start doing strenuous work though and you'll have yourself a baby early. So just be careful of that. I'm assuming they won't mention bed rest because one. your in wk 31 and its a safe place to be frankly. 2. most Dr's even with IC don't recommend bed rest. They just don't believe it works...however there's enough of us that have seen it work wonders. It's especially good though for those women like me with IC who are in their 12th week up to 28wks. The baby's are small and when your fighting for a stitch and they won't give them....bed rest is THE BEST place to go. 

In your case though, they've given you an injection to stop things and seems as though they're closely monitoring you. PLUS you have the factor that your not REALLY early. Honestly I think it's a blessing the little one is at 5lbs and measures bigger. I do think I'd chuckle though if you ended up to term or over term. :hugs::flower:

Again, I'm SO glad everything is okay with you both. I wondered what was up since we talked about your stress test and we both figured all would be well. Did you run a marathon or what that day?? :haha: 

Well, keep us posted on everything. Your doing good and seems like everything is on track for where you are. Honestly with the crap Dr.'s we have here...you have some pretty awesome Dr.'s over there that caught it early and went a few steps further. That's great medical care!:thumbup:

By the way, I was born 5lbs 11oz. So I suppose I can be an example of a 5lb'er being okay. Um, erm, maybe I shouldn't have announced that. :rofl: Am I really okay?! Hmm...gotta think about that one. :haha:


----------



## zb5

Yep, my first non-stress test was totally normal! I had it in the morning so I hadn't done anything really that day yet. The second non-stress test was on Monday afternoon. AFTER I had gone into work for the morning, had two meetings, walked at least 2 miles with a backpack full of laptop and papers... :wacko: I know they say that B-H should go away when you sit down and rest, but for me it takes several hours of rest for them to really calm down. So. I'm going to try to work from home as much as possible from now on, when I do have to go to the office I'll try to figure out the bus system, and I'll use my roller bag instead of a backpack.

I am really relieved they didn't put me on bedrest. I believe it can help in some cases, but it sounds really unpleasant! I am definitely impressed by your patience MA! Still, I definitely believe that overexerting myself is a problem, so I'm just going to try to be reasonable and know my limits.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh my goodness! That IS a lot. Though it's honestly hard to know what's overdoing it until something happens. As you said, there's a drastic line of normalcy and each person is different. it's SO hard to know what our bodies can take during pregnancy. Mine of course is all over the place. Haha

Well, I think I have another infection. Whether it's yeast or BV I won't know until they test me on Friday but I'm itchy. BV I itch too so there's no way of knowing until the testing.

Well, keep us updated on everything. I cant wait to see your little guy when he's finally here! :happydance:


----------



## zb5

It's so hard to know, especially because everyone says walking is supposed to be so good for you. Maybe I'll start doing more walking again once I hit 37 weeks and want him to pop out. :haha:

Hope you get your infection figured out. That's no fun!


----------



## shelleney

Littlestars - Happy 30 weeks today!!

Nyp - Great news on not having GD!!

Nai - Sorry to hear about your house, and that you're feeling uncomfortable. But great news about you finishing work on friday.

MrsK - aww, your little boy is totally gorgeous!! and great news about your placenta moving! but sorry to hear about the SPD.

zb5 - sorry to hear about your stressful time. but wow, isnt he a big boy already?! im sure he will be just fine, whether he comes out now, or at term. FXd he stays put for at least a few weeks though.

Mommyof3girls - lovely nursery, and what a sweet idea to put both teddies in the cot.

Mummy2tyler - Happy 30 weeks for yesterday!

Adele - glad you enjoyed your aquanatal classes. I love mine!

Peeker - I am also 5ft3, and im starting to struggle abit now.

MA - sorry to hear about your infection. Hope its cleared up soon.

xx


----------



## nypage1981

Talking about what is normal and what is not, I failed the one hour GD test badly and ended up low side of the 3 hour one. No explanation. Our bodies are just crazy!

Shell, happy 29 weeks.


----------



## Adele2011

So i was just putting on moisturiser and clear liquid starting leaking from my nipple :haha: anyone else? made me excited hehe not long now woo hoo


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Im not leaking yet...... maybe my boobies dont work :shrug: haha xx

I did leak with my 1st pregnancy but not till alot later on & only when i went in the bath for some reason! lol xx


----------



## DMG83

nope no leaking for me - does it randomly start one day cos i've had no hint of it at all - not complaining though! :haha:

had consultant appt this morning - all looks good - LO was looking beautiful as always on the scan although i couldn't get a piccy cos it was a portable machine that didn't print :brat:

so i've got to stay under consultant led care because of my bloods but i prefer that if it means LO is in safer hands :thumbup: also i don't want to be ill after if possible so will be quite happy if they've got some blood on standby for me if need be! :haha:

oh and FAB news - LO is trying to make a move for it out of transverse! She's now on the diagonal, face towards my right hip, bum towards my left side up in the air but not straight. Consultant said if i keep up my pilates there's a good chance she will head the right way and not end up back transverse! AND that explains my one-off agonising pain i had out shopping last weekend - consultant said it was most likely her shift out of transverse (can be painful apparently) so SO happy!!!! :dance:

GTT tomorrow :trouble: :cry:

zb5 take it easy! working from home sounds like the best idea right now :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

No nipple leaking for me either :nope:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Good luck for the GTT tomorrow nai & good news about baby making a move down :thumbup: 

Glad am not the only one not leaking! :)


----------



## Adele2011

Yeah was quite random i was putting on mosturiser on my breasts and noticed clear stuff was coming out not loads tho. I didnt think it happened til after you've had baby obvs not ha. 
That's fab news about your baby moving :happydance: shame about not getting another pic but least you saw her again :thumbup:


----------



## DMG83

i know.. it was quite nice to see her all on my own for once.. just me and her :cloud9:

poor DH though missing out and not getting a piccy.. oh well always next time!

i heard it can come in early and that after you leak in the shower all the time lol not looking forward to that bit!!!


----------



## LittleStars

Nai - both mine were transverse and it definitely is something you notice when they start to make major movements. The both (unfortunately) went breech but still sort of transverse and now one is completely breech and the other that was flipped and is head down. Each time they've made a big move I literally have to stop what I'm doing and catch my breath. So glad that your baby is starting to try and move and give you the chance at a vaginal birth. 

shelleney - happy 29 weeks to you! 

zb5 - I'm so glad your little chubby baby is sticking in there for the long haul! :) 

Mummy2Tylerxx - no leaking here for me. Makes me wonder if BF'ing will be hard again. Darn it! Leak! lol

No Braxton Hicks for me either. 

Nothing exciting at all going on with me really. Boo. Boring! Just getting really fat and slow and useless really. :)

Today I clean the house, tomorrow DH is on holidays until university starts up again. He is going to drive me nuts! I just know it.


----------



## chichestermum

wow i haven't been in this thread for ages and there is so much to catch up on! lol! all those women who aren't leaking yet, don't worry, im probably leaking enough for all of us lol! i have to wear my breast pads already and they get pretty damp lol! 
i got diagnosed with PGP im in agony! its a struggle to do anything but iv just received my birthing ball in the post so il be spending the next however many weeks until baby decides to be here on that lol! cant believe its single figure weeks for me now :D how exciting! iv done my nursery, packed hospital bags (apart from clothes for me) and have the moses basket in its space in our room all ready, i think im well and truly ready for baby :) tho im sure iv forgot something... like the buggypod i still haven't ordered! aaggh i best get ordering that next lol! hope everyone is doing well :D xxx


----------



## 20102001

I'm not leaking either ... :(
I really hope this doesn't mean I won't be able to breastfeed!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm glad I'm not the only one panicking about no breast leaking. I'm reading "The Art Of Womanly Breastfeeding" by LLLI and I was trying to express the other night and "NOTHING". It did say that it takes the right spot and technique that takes practice. I decided I wouldn't try it again though until closer to 37wks because I felt like I was having contractions. Nipple stimulation can cause preterm labor.

I didn't have any milk come in after I gave birth to Jackson. He was 22wks gestation so I'm not sure if it was because of that but I DID have a natural birth with placenta and all so I would have thought I would have had something...maybe that would have needed to be extracted by pump to know?! :shrug: 

There's so many things up in the air for me. I'd LOVE to breastfeed, yet I hear there are a handful of women with PCOS that are "dry". Though my boobs are HUGE and feel different as well as look different. I DO hope I have milk.

As for the color of it, I thought the first was supposed to be a thick milky substance? I didn't know it was actually clear??

Today I'm putting more air in the birthing ball and will sit on it for awhile each day to see if Amelia turns. Tomorrow is our ultrasound and hopefully by the grace of God She'll cooperate to see her and I'm PRAYING she turns to spite that I have a heart shaped uterus.

Goodness, I'm sort of at peace that there's a possibility I'll have to have her via c-section. I'm not happy about it, but does it really matter how she gets here? I only ask that she be safe and healthy. :thumbup:

I had just hoped that some things would go smoothly like I had planned. :cry: Turns out nothing has happened that way. Tis a part of life, but one I have SUCH a hard time with when things are out of sync with plans. :rofl: I MUST learn to be flexible...ESPECIALLY with a baby on the way.

Speaking of C-sections...I don't know what to expect. Can anyone shed some light on that for me please? How long does it take? What med options do I have? Which is best to keep me awake?? How long does it take to recover?? When will I get to see my baby?? How much will it hurt?? I'm REALLY scared! I'm not a fan of the spinal since I had it for the stitch. I just don't like not being able to walk. It's an odd feeling...one that I think has more to do with the inability to control my movement, etc.

I'm a bag of emotions the past few days. I hope I can get it together soon! :cry:


----------



## zb5

I am not leaking either! My mom said she never leaked, not even much when she was breastfeeding. :shrug: It would be nice to know I've got milk, but maybe being less messy later will make up for it. :haha:

I'm rooting for all those babies to turn head down! Mine is head down but I swear he spins around in circles from back to front every hour or so... I just hope he isn't wrapping the cord around himself too many times. :dohh:

nypage, that is funny about coming out low on the 3 hour test! Off to have some cake? :D


----------



## Rabbittchild

I had some leaking about 5 weeks ago but mainly from my left nipple, then it stopped so I'm assuming they're all ok. 

My baby is currently transverse, which is how I thought she was, mw said not to worry til 36 weeks and they still have plenty of time to move.


----------



## LittleStars

Mommy's Angel said:


> Speaking of C-sections...I don't know what to expect. Can anyone shed some light on that for me please? How long does it take? What med options do I have? Which is best to keep me awake?? How long does it take to recover?? When will I get to see my baby?? How much will it hurt?? I'm REALLY scared! I'm not a fan of the spinal since I had it for the stitch. I just don't like not being able to walk. It's an odd feeling...one that I think has more to do with the inability to control my movement, etc.

When I had my emergency c-section I already had an epidural in my back so they just pumped up the drugs to completely numb me and off we went. The proceedure is kinda weird. Your husband will go off and get his gear on while the nurses take you to the surgery and move you to the surgical bed. Then it's about prepping your body. Cleaning up you belly and your private area (they don't shave you anymore in Canada, not sure about USA or UK). I was REALLY REALLY fat last time around so they fudged around taping up my excess skin/belly to their satisfaction. I was embarrassed but you just really don't care anymore at that point. Thankfully this time around I weighed a lot less before getting preggers. Anyway. Ummm the anesthesiologist sat by my left ear and told me that if I needed any more meds because I was feeling uncomfortable to just let him know. I was also hooked up to an automatic BP machine that he was watching. DH was on my right ear, holding my hand and reassuring me. They basically explain what they are going to do and then put up the curtain so you cannot see things. You don't want to. My husband peeked and it freaked him out. Then they are off to work. You feel pressure and know kinda what they are up to but no pain per say. Eventually you feel relief of the pressure and seconds later a nice crying baby. They quickly showed DD to us, went to weigh her and do the medical stuff and a few minutes later they brought her back for another quick visit. Meanwhile they were already stitching my layers back together. They asked if I wanted to try BFing right away or just to have a bottle. I opted for the bottle because I was shaking violently from shivers. DH went with DD to feed a bottle and they finished up with me. Then you go to a recovery room and they monitor you for a little while. I was still numb when they were giving me a sponge bath (I was embarrassed during that part but thankful since I'd been in labor for 22 hours or so and knew I wasn't going to bathe that day by myself). DD came in with DH before that part even started. Baby was then placed in my arms since I was still a fair bit numb and a little shaky and we had pictures taken by the nurse and we hung out together for a little while until my room was ready and they were satidfied I was good. then off I went to my room like any other new mom. 

My understanding is that if it is a planned c-section their preference is to give a spinal block which has a specific amount of time it works for. I don't think it's all that long though sicne my friend who had triplets told me hers was wearing off as they were pulling out the third baby. It's probably something they cater to the surgery itself. 

It is also my understanding that with feeding the baby, a newborn doesn't actually NEED to feed for the first 2 days or so and the initial feeding right after birth is just to help establish the suckling response by baby while you are still in the hospital so they can help you if there are problems. So if you want to BF right after birth but don't feel quite comfortable doing so you can decline having a bottle being given to the baby. that being said my DD didn't have a problem with BFing after having a bottle, it was my milk supply that was the issue for me deciding to FF.

After a section, at least in Canada, you get an extra day in the hospital for recovery. So for me that was 3 days. Another bonus is you are ahead of the vaginal ladies for a private room availability and can have baby stay in the nurses' nursery for the first night if you want (which is reserved for only special cases where there is an issue with the baby or parent, at least in the hospital I delivered in). I was very sore and felt like the incision was on fire, literally. BUT despite that feeling I could still walk slowly and move around as needed and lift baby. I will also point out, I was on nothing stronger than extra strength tylenol because there was a mix up and blah blah. So despite that I survived but you can be sure I will get the good stuff this time around! lol

The extreme pain for me started to relieve itself after a few days and after a week I was sore but very functional and taking care of baby. I just had to be careful of sudden movements.

By three weeks afterwards there was very slight pain left but don't tell my husband that. I plan on milking things again! Muhahahaha!

How long did the surgery take? not long.. probably 15 minutes but with another 15 minutes of prepping. Medication options before, during and after can be discussed with the doctor. I know I'll definitely talking about pain management with him this time around. Also am going for an anesthesiologist consult next week regarding mild scoliosis and a bone spur on my spine. Both the epi and spinal will have you staying awake. I would doubt that you could get put under general anesthesia unless there were extenuating circumstances because it's more dangerous. You won't want to walk anywhere for the first day with the exception of going potty, and even then I fought to keep my catheter in extra long because I was scared to try. Also, I was put on a liquid/soft food diet for the first 48 hours.. I don't it was longer than that. But I was loving the pineapple juice so that was okay with me.

Despite having been through all of that I am opting to have a c-section even if the twins are in position because I'd rather have a planned section than deliver one vaginally and then have an emergency section anyway. Kinda like 'the devil you know'. Thus I can understand your apprehension because your delivery previously was natural. 

Moral of my story: C-sections kinda suck on the recovery end but it's totally manageable and doable and you'll survive and be stronger for it. :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Just wanted to let everyone know that the author of the thread had a little :pink: I think she's the first to go early!

Congrats Nat on your baby girl! I think you were convinced it was a boy :rofl: I'm so glad you have a little boy AND girl now darlin!:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Yay for the new baby! Congrats to the new mommy. How early was that? 

No leaking boobs here either! Hmmm. 

Zb- hunny brought home a celebratory cake the night we found out no diabetes, actuallY! Funny you mention cake:) 

MA- It is a good thing for you to just be at peace with no matter what route you have to take to get your baby. I didn't expect a c section with my daughter and had to just go with the flow!

Nai- an ultrasound with no picture?! Gasp. How could they? What are you being monitored for again? I dont recall....


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Natalie hasnt had her baby yet :shrug: .... her sister has had a baby girl :/


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Natalie hasnt had her baby yet :shrug: .... her sister has had a baby girl :/

:rofl: False alarm everyone. The announcement of her niece was posted on her facebook. She's told me she's still team yellow and has been announcing babies all week with one more on the way and everyone keeps thinking she's had her little one.

She gave me a laugh! Okay, so nobody go early! I'll try not to announce false excitement! :rofl::winkwink::haha::thumbup:


----------



## zb5

Oh my gosh, that had me confused! Gash, glad your baby's still on the inside. :) Let's nobody go too early now!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Oh my gosh, that had me confused! Gash, glad your baby's still on the inside. :) Let's nobody go too early now!

Yeah I know. She was in the hospital for awhile there. I knew she left but when I saw the pic and everyone saying congrats I got excited! :rofl: :wacko: Now the poor girl will go two weeks over because I jinxed her. :wacko:


----------



## yourstruly10

Hello everyone! Just a quick post to tell you all I am home from our lake vacation. It was wonderful but I am very happy to be home. Travel was not good on my irritable uterus. I had many many braxton hicks and a few full blown contractions while flying there and back so now I will be taking it as easy as possible until Ali is ready to come.

I will do a full update after I read through all the pages I missed. Im off to do the dreaded unpacking of our stuff now.


----------



## LittleStars

Grrr.. I'm so annoyed with some people here.. no naming names but there I feel better having typed that. 

Welcome back Yourstruly!

I have been cleaning like a mad woman for the past two days and yet have barely done much. I am constantly taking a break so it takes forever to get things done. Bah! My room is almost completely decluttered with the exception of the walk-in closet which is hopeless for now. The twins room got some adjustments and additions. Need to hang curtains this weekend after putting up the new rod and start working on the artwork. I cannot find anything sticker-wise to decorate with so I'm painting some paintings for decor. FX it works out! The upstairs hallway is nearly clear of clutter and DD's room is clean. On to the main floor next week! 

Tomorrow DH has us signed up for some lame thing. It's a "free" lunch or dinner (we went with lunch) that includes a massage chair, meal made in front of you and some fancy coffee and creme brulee for dessert. Thing is, I looked them up and it's not "free" because the whole time they are trying to pitch all the things they are using on your meal. Snore zZZzzzzzZZzzz the food better be something I want to eat (I'm a picky picky eater) otherwise I'll walk out. I'm so not looking forward to this.


----------



## MrsK

now I feel like the oddball-- because I've been leaking for at least 8 weeks or so! I hate wearing bras at night-- so I always wake up with spots on my shirt in the morning.. sexy :/
It's sort of a cloudy, clear liquid... not white, but not clear either. From what I've heard, leaking is no indicator for how likely you are to be able to breastfeed, though... my boobies worry me a little, because my left boob has been in lots of pain throughout this pregnancy, and especially all this time since it started leaking. It's just sooo sore... I know that's normal and all, but it's definitely not fun. 

The dinner doesn't sound like much fun, LittleStars.. I wouldn't want to go either! I hate it when people try to sell me something... 

I spent all day on my feet, planting flowers in front of our house and then making curtains for our living room (I know, stupid.. but I couldn't find ANY I liked!).. so now I'm just completely beat and my legs are killing me. This Sunday, we want to invite our families to our house for dinner-- and I'm kinda getting myself in over my head, trying to get a whole bunch of things ready... on top of having to prepare all the food! I'll be glad when it's over.. lol


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick update. Had our appointment for Amelia. She's in the 50th percentile for her gestational weight and isn't Big as they keep suspecting she'll be because of diabetes. I was quite proud to hear that. She weighs in at 4 lbs 4 oz and everything seems to be on target. 

I don't have a yeast or BV infection so that's a plus and the stress test came out excellent thus far. 

Wanted to say that the exercise I did to help spin her turned her position from breech to transverse with spine up and head down. She's headed to birthing position it seems. HOPEFULLY she wont turn again. I plan to keep up the babyspinning exercising as it seems to be working. :thumbup:

Here's a pic of her 3D. She has her brothers facial features and thus it looks like daddy's genes take over. It's a spitting image of her father and our nieces and nephews. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0145.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 2


----------



## zb5

MA, that is great news about her starting to turn! What do you think helped the most? I'm happy with baby's position right now, but I want to get an exercise ball to bounce around on anyways. :) Cute pic as well. Look at those lips!

Completely off topic, but I'm wondering about giving babies and toddlers baths. Our new place has a shower over the tub with those sliding glass shower doors. I know they look nice and are supposed to be an upgrade over a regular shower curtain, but is it a pain to give a baby a bath like that? That's what we've got in our current place and it is such a pain to clean the tub because it's hard to reach in all the way because the glass doors can only ever open halfway. Anyone with kids already have experience with it?


----------



## shelleney

Welcome back Yourstruly. Hope you had a good vacation.
Wow, MrsK and Littlestars! You both sound so busy right now! Try not to overdo it!
Great news, MA, that Amelia is starting to turn!
Sorry zb5, I have no experience of bathing babies...

AFM: had midwife check up yesterday, and our little girl is presenting head down! yay! seems like she's getting herslef ready to make her arrival (hopefully not for another 8 weeks though).

Hope you all have a lovely weekend :)
xx


----------



## DMG83

nypage1981 said:


> Nai- an ultrasound with no picture?! Gasp. How could they? What are you being monitored for again? I dont recall....

i know :wacko: it was this portable one just in the consultants room :( so no piccies :( DH was a bit gutted but he actually quite likes that i saw LO on my own for one time too :)

i've got pernicious anaemia hun - vitamin b12 deficiency - i can't absorb it through my stomach. I've been on injections for years for it now but because my levels can be pretty erratic and because i was so ill with it before diagnosis they want to keep a close eye on me (I was undiagnosed until 24 and it had done a lot of damage - it causes problems with your nervous system, heart etc. :dohh:) and it can cause the red blood cells to become misshapen and clog up the placenta etc. TBH i'm over the most risky bit because i have an over-active immune system so there was a huge risk my body would attack LO during implantation etc. as a "foreign object" and that obviously never happened, but they just have to keep monitoring everything. I'm more than happy with that though :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Wow Nai I'm so glad your little one fought through that time that your body may have tried to reject it. It's nice to be closely monitored, nothin wrong with that! 

Zb, I actually found it easier to wash baby in a baby tub on a counter or table than the big tub at first. But yes, eventually when they are in a big tub those glass doors sound like they could be q huge pain. I've only ever had tubs with curtains so not sure what to do to make that easier. Get in with the baby, perhaps? 

Ma what an adorable little face picture! Glad she's listening to mommy and moving. 

Mine is being a circus acrobat right now and woke me up at 5 am with amazing movements in there! Lots of painful ones in the ribs. Wish he waited to do all this fun moving for a few hours, we have our last 4d ultrasound, now he will probably sleep during that:( 

Hope everyone can relax for a little bit this weekend, we are far enough now to really need it!


----------



## LittleStars

zb5 said:


> MA, that is great news about her starting to turn! What do you think helped the most? I'm happy with baby's position right now, but I want to get an exercise ball to bounce around on anyways. :) Cute pic as well. Look at those lips!
> 
> Completely off topic, but I'm wondering about giving babies and toddlers baths. Our new place has a shower over the tub with those sliding glass shower doors. I know they look nice and are supposed to be an upgrade over a regular shower curtain, but is it a pain to give a baby a bath like that? That's what we've got in our current place and it is such a pain to clean the tub because it's hard to reach in all the way because the glass doors can only ever open halfway. Anyone with kids already have experience with it?

You can bathe baby in a little plastic tub outside of the bath for quite a long time. We were doing renos untill DD was almost 2 years old and she was using the big (cheap) white tub we had that whole time. It can get heavy trying to empty it. If you have a counter you could place the tub on then you could empty with a hose into a sink as long as the sink is lower, like how you would empty a fish tank or steal someone's gas in the tank. You suck up the water into the hose and when almost at the tip pop your thumb on it and place into the sink and let go. Or you could just not fill it up so much so you can handle lifting it to the sink or tip it in if you are skilled. 

Sometimes I used the tub in my shower stall which is a small opening like your bath would be. It's snug but you kinda get used to it. 

I also taught my daughter to have a shower with me (time saver!) after she learned to consistently not fall over from sitting. And I sometimes had a bath with DD, again after she was sitting properly. 

You can even get special wraps that are more like a gauze for showering with babies when they are tiny infants. 

As for cleaning it. (TMI warning!!!) I clean my shower stall like this.. first I spray nasty strong chemicals and leave for a little while and then I strip down , scrub the walls and glass enclosure in the buff, rinse down and then have a shower myself. Don't tell my DH though, I don't want him having nekkid maid fantasies. lol

Okay, off to get ready for this lame lunch thing.. will report back on how lame it really was. In the meantime, today is day 4 of my headache and I'm so sick of it. I'm max'ing my Tylenol allowance daily and it's not working. I just want an Advil, I just know it would work. :(


----------



## MrsK

MA, so glad to hear Amelia is beginning to turn! That's great!!

I haven't ever tried to give a bath to a baby/toddler in a glass-enclosed tub, so I'm not much help there, sorry... I know my sister-in-law has one of those tubs, and her son is 16 months old now... I haven't heard any complaints.. dunno. :shrug:


----------



## zb5

Not sure if we will have enough counter space for bathing baby on the counter. Although we could do it in the kitchen maybe. Maybe bathing/showering with baby is the best plan. I love hot baths and showers though, I may freeze if I have to use baby-safe temperature water! Next summer maybe I will just hose him off outside. :haha:

LittleStars, I really don't clean our tub often enough but that's about what I do too! It's easiest from the inside and if you wear clothes they will just get the cleaning chemicals all over them. If DH saw, there would be absolutely no maid fantasy... it's definitely not attractive!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> MA, that is great news about her starting to turn! What do you think helped the most? I'm happy with baby's position right now, but I want to get an exercise ball to bounce around on anyways. :) Cute pic as well. Look at those lips!
> 
> Completely off topic, but I'm wondering about giving babies and toddlers baths. Our new place has a shower over the tub with those sliding glass shower doors. I know they look nice and are supposed to be an upgrade over a regular shower curtain, but is it a pain to give a baby a bath like that? That's what we've got in our current place and it is such a pain to clean the tub because it's hard to reach in all the way because the glass doors can only ever open halfway. Anyone with kids already have experience with it?

The inversion technique by far. She went from breech to transverse with spine up head down to the left. I'm hoping this means another few days and she'll be in position. We'll see in 4 wks. Go to babyspinning.com It's very helpful.

Keep in mind though that most babies turn on their own. I'm doing this because I have an added issue that could keep her from turning (the heart shaped uterus). This is a crucial time for her to move when she has been constant in breech position. There are some funny things you can do. Moxybustion is something that an accupuncturist can do or you can do at home with an incense stick kind looks like a cigar. Light it and put it close to the baby toe on each side for 5 minutes. 10minutes a piece on each toe which will be 20 minutes total. It's been known to turn babies. My husband IS NOT a fan of that one. He just looked at me skeptically. :rofl: I mooned the neighbors the other day with the inversion (I bet that was a site). Wasn't sure if it would work, but it "DID" move her. 

My only concern is she'll start to move back again. :wacko: It'll be interesting. I'm continuing with inversion for 30seconds twice a day and then when I see the sono at 35wks, we'll know for sure if she's moved into place. 35wks if she hasn't moved, I'll try the moxybustion and if she doesn't move by 37wks into place, I'll go to the prenatal/pediatric chiropractor for adjustment.

I'll try whatever may work. I got a glimpse of what it would be like for the Dr.'s office to manipulate her movement. They barely did anything at all...they were just trying to confirm which transverse position the baby was in with the sonographer and it hurt like the Dickens!:wacko: That's ONE procedure I WON'T do if it comes down to it. It'll hurt like a son of a gun! 

If at the end of my alternative measures Amelia doesn't turn....I'll know I did everything I could with exception of the medical manipulation, to move her into place and I'll be at peace with a c-section. At least I got a little insight through littlestars as to what takes place so I won't go in NOT knowing.


Now, as far as the shower issue. That could be a problem. I obviously don't have experience with that aspect but I DO have to share that I could a neat looking bathing item for baby. 


First of all, if your REALLY hard up not to use the bath and are not on a budget, I found this: Spa Baby bath and changing station 

This one can go in an actual sink:
Puj Tub

This one can also go in sinks, tubs or on a stand:
Comfy Cushion


----------



## LittleStars

zb5 said:


> Not sure if we will have enough counter space for bathing baby on the counter. Although we could do it in the kitchen maybe. Maybe bathing/showering with baby is the best plan. I love hot baths and showers though, I may freeze if I have to use baby-safe temperature water! Next summer maybe I will just hose him off outside. :haha:
> 
> LittleStars, I really don't clean our tub often enough but that's about what I do too! It's easiest from the inside and if you wear clothes they will just get the cleaning chemicals all over them. If DH saw, there would be absolutely no maid fantasy... it's definitely not attractive!

I hear ya on the attrative thing.. and yet somehow I think DH could turn into something perverse. It's amazing how good guys are at that kinda thing.

So I just got back fromt he lunch thingy. There were two different massage chairs to try out, each for 15 minutes. The second one was awesome because it can apparently sense where you need it most because it's medical grade or some sort of crap. We got appetizers that were like a coleslaw and garlic dried toast thingy.. tasted very good. Then we had chicken in a tomato based sauce and rice and baby carrots. After that I had a hot chocolate instead of coffee and everyone got a creme brulee. Overall it was good food. The atmosphere was relaxed enough and there were two other couples so it wasn't as weird as I thought it might be. They showcased some really awesome goods that if I were ridiculously rich I'd totally buy. But that being said and done after all the food comes the sucky part. They cart you off as a couple to a room with a consultant (salesman!!!!) to do a survey (begin a salespitch!) And then they go hardcore trying to sell you on anything, in packages preferrably because of course you would save more. What's that? Can't afford it, we can finance you! The stuff was soooooooooooooooooooo overpriced that even with the deals it still was crazy. We declined and declined and declined but eventually got out of there with our wallets still intact. I picked up some referral cards though. No reason my friends and family can't enjoy a free massage and dinner/lunch as long as they understand they'll have to dodge the salespitch.

Unfortunately, the massage did nothing to alleviate my headache. Boo.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars said:


> zb5 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if we will have enough counter space for bathing baby on the counter. Although we could do it in the kitchen maybe. Maybe bathing/showering with baby is the best plan. I love hot baths and showers though, I may freeze if I have to use baby-safe temperature water! Next summer maybe I will just hose him off outside. :haha:
> 
> LittleStars, I really don't clean our tub often enough but that's about what I do too! It's easiest from the inside and if you wear clothes they will just get the cleaning chemicals all over them. If DH saw, there would be absolutely no maid fantasy... it's definitely not attractive!
> 
> I hear ya on the attrative thing.. and yet somehow I think DH could turn into something perverse. It's amazing how good guys are at that kinda thing.
> 
> So I just got back fromt he lunch thingy. There were two different massage chairs to try out, each for 15 minutes. The second one was awesome because it can apparently sense where you need it most because it's medical grade or some sort of crap. We got appetizers that were like a coleslaw and garlic dried toast thingy.. tasted very good. Then we had chicken in a tomato based sauce and rice and baby carrots. After that I had a hot chocolate instead of coffee and everyone got a creme brulee. Overall it was good food. The atmosphere was relaxed enough and there were two other couples so it wasn't as weird as I thought it might be. They showcased some really awesome goods that if I were ridiculously rich I'd totally buy. But that being said and done after all the food comes the sucky part. They cart you off as a couple to a room with a consultant (salesman!!!!) to do a survey (begin a salespitch!) And then they go hardcore trying to sell you on anything, in packages preferrably because of course you would save more. What's that? Can't afford it, we can finance you! The stuff was soooooooooooooooooooo overpriced that even with the deals it still was crazy. We declined and declined and declined but eventually got out of there with our wallets still intact. I picked up some referral cards though. No reason my friends and family can't enjoy a free massage and dinner/lunch as long as they understand they'll have to dodge the salespitch.
> 
> Unfortunately, the massage did nothing to alleviate my headache. Boo.Click to expand...

:rofl: Oh my goodness. I couldn't have done it! I would have gotten stressed and irritated after the first no. I think my husband knows that it would be more worth his time to splurge at our Italian restaurant than submit him and the sales people to a hormonal mad woman. You'd never know what would come out. :rofl: :wacko:


----------



## zb5

LittleStars said:


> I hear ya on the attrative thing.. and yet somehow I think DH could turn into something perverse. It's amazing how good guys are at that kinda thing.

LOL. So true.

The lunch sounds nice. Probably one of those things that is worth it if you just go in ahead of time prepared to say "No" 78 times in a row and don't let it bug you. :) I never really liked those massage chairs. Maybe I never tried a ridiculously overpriced one though! :winkwink:

As for baby bath, we got one at our baby shower already but I'm not sure if it will fit in our sink at our new place. Guess we'll just have to wait and see. If not, hooray for gift receipts! :) This is the one we got: not very fancy but it looks like it would be fine if it weren't for the shower door issue.
https://www.summerinfant.com/Products/Bathing/Baby-Bathers/Mother-s-Touch®-Baby-Bather.aspx


----------



## Kristin83

at our shower we got this tub. Its completely self contained with a sprayer attached to it. it is so cute and hopefully it works!

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4356209


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Kristin83 said:


> at our shower we got this tub. Its completely self contained with a sprayer attached to it. it is so cute and hopefully it works!
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4356209

I thought that was the cutest tub, but for some reason on all the sites it's not getting very good ratings at all.

I kept a tub off my registry list. Target doesn't have ones I like and I think I may go with a sink bath for now. My gram used to bathe me in the kitchen sink and I LOVED it with little splashy toys. It would help my back too for awhile. :rofl:

Please tell me how you end up liking that tub. I thought it was SO CUTE!


----------



## Kristin83

I will let u know :D I didnt notice all the bad reviews till today (i got pressured into making my registry very day and early by hubbys family) so I didn't look at reviews for everything, just the larger stuff. I think now that I have read them we are going to test it out now and return it if we dont like it, just so we dont get stuck having to go out and buy a new one once the boys are here.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Kristin83 said:


> I will let u know :D I didnt notice all the bad reviews till today (i got pressured into making my registry very day and early by hubbys family) so I didn't look at reviews for everything, just the larger stuff. I think now that I have read them we are going to test it out now and return it if we dont like it, just so we dont get stuck having to go out and buy a new one once the boys are here.

Some reviews can be a bit much. I think it all depends on the experience. I'm having trouble figuring out what I'd like too for tubs. I LOVED the one you have. Thought it was REALLY cute. I didn't like the ones at target. They just look kind of uncomfortable. So I thought I'd get the one for the sink since I bathed in the sink as an infant. I don't know. I've had a TOUGH time with my registry. That registry stuff wasn't the most fun in my opinion. Have to keep checking to make sure things weren't taken off store shelves and replaced with other things. :wacko:

Let me know what you think. I really think it helps to get others opinions on the products. You honestly can't tell on ratings...I just happened to notice it had a lot of negatives because I had looked into that one myself. It's confusing for me to pick many of these baby items out. There's SO MANY to choose from.


----------



## zb5

That looks like a nice tub! Let us know how you end up liking it. I also wasn't sure what tub I wanted, so I registered for the very simple one thinking at least if I change my mind I won't feel bad. :shrug: We'll see!

We got some more baby gifts today and I think I'll have to make a trip to Babies R Us to do some returns/exchanges. One outfit is super cute, but is a winter outfit in newborn size. With our new weight estimate, I'm not sure baby will wear newborn clothes EVER, but definitely not in winter! Plus we need to exchange a baseball-themed item for a soccer-themed item or DH will have a fit (hugs soccer fan). And a third item still had the security tag attached. :dohh:

But I got a Boppy pillow, yay! Everyone I know says they love them so I'm excited. :) I wonder if there is a way to add it into my current bedtime pillow setup. So far I've only got about 4 pillows surrounding me, I could use more! :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

I was excited that my boppy was like my first purchase ages ago! I just recently bought a new cover for it also. What is everyone having baby sleep in right away? I know the moses baskets are common in UK ,but here I read not to use them.....and some basienttes get HORRIBLE reviews for comfort of the matress so I just cannot find anything good!


----------



## LittleStars

My baby tub that I used initially was a small one, self contained, where baby was in a semi sitting position. After DD out grew that she was already near to sitting on her own so we switched to a $6 white tub and used it with a mesh sling until DD was able to sit up. After that, like I said, that tub worked until nearly age two BUT only because we literally had no nathtub for her to go in because of slow renos. If you've got a big kitchen sink then any sort of seating helping should work for the first few weeks/months until you start getting the hang of it and then just a plain old sink will be fine until they get to big. You really don't even need the seat helpers, just nice to have since it can be a little daunting trying to wash a newborn when you've never done it before. Rubber duckies are a must though! I insist! :)


----------



## LittleStars

nypage - I'm getting two moses baskets from my mum to use but I think I plan on putting a playpen in my room for the twins to sleep in at night. I'll probably use the moses baskets either during the day on the main floor for napping or when we go visiting or perhaps even inside the playpen since we just have a cheap one that doesn't have the bassinette layer higher up. Kinda depends on how rolly poley the babies are and how dependant they are to sleeping together at first. Last time around I had an old school bassinette from when I was a baby but my sister is using it this time around. We only kept DD in our room for maybe 2 weeks before we decided she should be in her crib. It was hard on my DH who was working.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Littlestars, I registered for a TON of rubber duckies. :rofl: My husband thought I was nuts. Rubber duckies but no infant tub?! :haha:

My gram used the old rubbermaid bucket for dishes and put it in the sink. It got better as I was able to sit up by myself. I'm thinking along the lines of what you said, use one of those sink baths to hold her up until I get used to it, then later buy the rubbermaid bucket and bathe her in there until she gets too big. At least THEN I won't break my ol' back for awhile. :lol:

On my registry someone bought me the boppy slipcover. The boppy itself hasn't been purchased yet. I think we can afford to buy it if someone doesn't. :winkwink:

HUGE stressor off my back...my mom bought us the stroller/carseat combo. I had one on my target list and then got an email that they were getting rid of it in their stores. :wacko: So I added a cute Eddie Bauer one that they had and they got rid of that design for a new eddie bauer design and you could only buy the one I put on second online. My mom called my husband confused. She had the origional printed with the one I got an email about. Apparently there are several stores in the area that still have them in stock and their cheaper (probably trying to get them out of the stores) but better than the Eddie Bauer ones. I told my husband to tell her to buy which ever one she budgeted for. I don't care anymore as long as we get one. If someone is kind enough to buy it...I'm NOT going to complain. I just needed to know we had a carseat in case I went into labor early. It was starting to freak me out! :wacko: At any rate, If the stroller doesn't end up being a color we like, it won't honestly matter as it will be temporary until next spring when we get a jogger so we can exercise on the trails. I'm so sick of registry stuff that it honestly doesn't matter anymore and I'm grateful for whatever we get from kind people!

I DID NOT like the registries and it was NOT a fun part. More time consuming and Walmart made things complicated so we deleted them, babies R Us always ran out of stock and when they only had a green carseat to go with a black stroller I'd had enough. the LEAST they could do was keep similar items in stock. So I went to Target. Limited stock but at least it was reasonably priced and had more than walmart. Had we had a buy buy baby near us...I would have registered with them. Doug doesn't want me traveling to rochester...says it's WAY too far for the high risk that I am. :rofl:

NY Page, I'm using a pack n Play for the time-being though we will start getting her furniture up in her room. Since I'm "hoping" to breastfeed, I wanted her to be close by so we registered for a pack n play with a bassinet and changing table. I plan to buy another pack n play for downstairs so I don't have to keep lugging it up and down....PLUS it'll be used for traveling when we need it. :winkwink:

Well, I'm off for now, Doug has breakfast in bed waiting for me. Yummy...Ham and cheese omlet with homefries and bacon. THEN I have pie for this evening. Boy am I spoiled! The man is honestly a saint for living with me for the past 3 years of fertility hormones, pregnancy hormones and hormones to keep ptl at bay. He deserves a thank you, a hug, and a medal of honor!


----------



## shelleney

Nyp - my little girl will be sleeping in a Moses basket on a stand, next to my side of the bed, for the first 4-6 months. She will then go into her cotbed in her bedroom after that.

MA - wow, registries sound like a lot of hassle to me! im kinda glad i didnt have to bother with one (theyre not the done thing here in the UK) although it would be nice to have people buy me stuff!!

xx


----------



## LittleStars

4-6 months? wow.. I know some do do it.. but honestly if my husband hadn't suggested it was time for DD to move to her crib at 2 weeks then I would have. lol To each their own. I was happy enough with just the baby monitor on my bedside table. Also then I didn't have DH listening to me singing to DD or talking to her. I'm quite tone-deaf but that kittle girl still loves listening to me sing. go figure! 

I've been spending the day cleaning in the basement and came across all kinda of baby toys for 6+ months.. So I've been shifting DD's toys to a dresser so we can latch the drawers in the future since her stuff is small parts and then putting the baby stuff onto the bookcase shelves like an old fashioned toy store. lol DH thinks I'm nuts. I think of it this way: I'll be 6 months ahead of the game in the end!


----------



## zb5

We plan to have baby sleep in the crib from the beginning. We'll set up the Angelcare monitor there and then I'll be able to sleep soundly knowing he's breathing! I can be kind of a worrier so I think that's best for us. We'll also have a pack n play downstairs for during the day.

The registry can be a pain, and none of the stores seem to do a very good job with it. We registered only about a month ago, and already a lot of the items have gone out of stock. None of the clothes have pictures for people trying to figure out what we asked for. :wacko: The great part about the registry though, is it will help me remember what I like/want so that we can finish buying things after the gifts have all come in. Things like the boppy pillow could have easily slipped my mind, or the name of the breast pump that got good reviews... it is like a shopping list for myself even if no one gets us those things!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Timing. We're actually feeling it out. A lot of my friends and family have done co-sleeping. meaning they've had the baby in a cosleeper or pack n play for months at a time. I even know of someone who coslept with her kid until they were 5 which I find is a bit obsessive and I DON'T plan to do. I couldn't imagine what that would do to a marriage. I love my daughter but I also love my husband too and would NEVER let him fall to the wayside.

I think if I were to bd I'd be willing to have her here 4-6 months at the most myself and again, that all depends on the environment, how good of a sleeper she is, etc. My husband honestly sleeps through EVERYTHING so I don't have to worry about waking him. In fact, I had some pretty nasty braxton hicks last week and the bugger never woke. I could have had our daughter in bed and he would have slept through it. :rofl:

I think after 4-6months though, I'd move her to the nursery because any later than that may take quite the adjustment. They say babies aren't afraid of the dark until they're a year old. We need to teach her to sleep in her own room so she won't be afraid by herself.

The registry has been doing the same to me too. I'll be lucky if I don't get a million of the same products because I've had to change so much. Ah well. Next time I'll listen to my inner voice and do a sip n see. :lol: I'm sure everything will turn out just fine though! :winkwink:

ZB, a friend of mine made me laugh because she said they needed a tv so they added it to the registry and got the discount after the baby was born. :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

With all these moses baskets used over there, why are we told not to use them? 

My sister just had her shower and got SO many repeated items because those registries are useless. Things are never marked off well enough, and even sometimes one thing is marked and another time it isn't. I made one when I thought i'd want a shower, but now I really don't want one so will just use it as a list for me to refer to. People rarely buy the things you need, they always buy cute little bibs, shoes, and onesies so you end up with 40 million of them!~


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> With all these moses baskets used over there, why are we told not to use them?
> 
> My sister just had her shower and got SO many repeated items because those registries are useless. Things are never marked off well enough, and even sometimes one thing is marked and another time it isn't. I made one when I thought i'd want a shower, but now I really don't want one so will just use it as a list for me to refer to. People rarely buy the things you need, they always buy cute little bibs, shoes, and onesies so you end up with 40 million of them!~

I wasn't a fan of the shower either. I'm grateful, don't get me wrong, but my mother is very "showy". Sadly her and my dad are there for material things or monetary but don't really know how to show emotion. My mom is all about making a show to add attention to herself. I've come to terms with that which is why we hired a doula to be in the room. I needed a mother figure in with me and I knew it just wasn't something my mom could do. Oh she wants to be in there, but she wants to egg on the pain and see me suffer. 

In fact, I started to cry today because we sent my parents Amelia's pictures and I still haven't heard back from them. They had other more important things to attend to like watching tv and playing video games (my dad). It makes me feel all the more that this shower isn't for us, but for her to look good.:shrug:

I started buying onesies like 10 years ago when we started trying. I have enough of those. :rofl: I could use some cute outfits, but even then I've been getting a special slightly used store I LOVE. 

I know this sounds HORRIBLE, maybe even like I'm ungrateful but I've honestly had to fend for myself since I was 16 and would pay for my own clothes and medical care. It's hard for me to accept gifts from others. I LOVE to give gifts to people...it's just odd for me to get them from people myself. I LOVE to plan parties too..my FAVORITE. But NOT when I'm the center. Having a sip n see would have made Amelia the sole center which I would have been fine with. :lol:

Anyways, it will be interested in seeing what happens with the shower. I'm even freaking out because not everyone is RSVP'ing and it's hard to make food without actually knowing. In a sense I keep thinking, "maybe all these people invited actually hate me". I'm SO odd...maybe a bit neurotic. :rofl: :wacko:

Are you going to have a sip n see afterwards then?!


----------



## zb5

We were actually very lucky with our shower. A lot of people bought useful stuff off the registry, honestly I was amazed at how well they managed to find stuff off of it! I have given up on friends' registries much faster than that. :haha:

It helped that our shower was not completely baby-related, it was also a going away party. We had some non-baby-related activities as well (ate lunch and a few hours later had a make-your-own-cookie activity! with assorted toppings/mix-ins). It was fun! And we felt that we were giving back in a way because we supplied the cookie items.

The only thing I wish is that more people would chip in for a few of the bigger items. A lot of the smaller items we got will be really helpful, but I'd rather get, say, the Angelcare monitor or the breast pump. Still, overall I am really thankful for all the stuff we've gotten. We didn't get any cheapie receiving blankets and we did get a set of aden + anais swaddle blankets, which are supposed to be great! Good job, friends. :)

MA, hope you enjoy the shower more than you think. I was nervous about mine but it went really well!


----------



## caleblake

Hey ladies and bumps hope your all well, just wanted to come on and say I'm still here and pregnant lol. I've had a tough ride recently and was in hospital for a couple of weeks. I will be having my baby early at the minute they are trying to get me to 36 weeks and have a section provisonally booked for the 9th sept (3 weeks on friday) however they are not sure if I will make it to then, I'm back every week just now so they are keeping a good eye on me! We havnt and don't plan to tell anyone the section date so please don't mention it on fb if we are friends. So I must apologise that I've not been on but my dongles still broke and my phone takes forever plus its been pretty hectic for me the past few months. Hope everyones well xxx


----------



## caleblake

Hey ladies and bumps hope your all well, just wanted to come on and say I'm still here and pregnant lol. I've had a tough ride recently and was in hospital for a couple of weeks. I will be having my baby early at the minute they are trying to get me to 36 weeks and have a section provisonally booked for the 9th sept (3 weeks on friday) however they are not sure if I will make it to then, I'm back every week just now so they are keeping a good eye on me! We havnt and don't plan to tell anyone the section date so please don't mention it on fb if we are friends. So I must apologise that I've not been on but my dongles still broke and my phone takes forever plus its been pretty hectic for me the past few months. Hope everyones well xxx ps my boobs are leaking too and have been for a while xxx


----------



## shelleney

Good to hear from you, Gash. Sorry to hear you have had such a rough time. Good luck with the c-section in 3 weeks time, I hope you make it that far, I really do. Let us know how you get on.... :hugs:
xx


----------



## shelleney

nypage1981 said:


> With all these moses baskets used over there, why are we told not to use them?

Nyp, I didnt realise you are told not to use Moses baskets in the USA. They are just sooo popular here in the UK, almost everyone uses them for the first few weeks/months.
We are just advised not to use them once baby can pull themsleves up into a sitting position. So until then, thats what we will be using. Then she will go into a cotbed in the nursery. Also, in the UK, they recommend baby sleeps in the same room as the parents, whether thats in a basket, crib or cotbed.

MA, sorry to hear about your relationship with your Mom. Perhaps once Amelia's here, your relationship with be strengthened?

xx


----------



## nypage1981

MA- I hope it turns out to be much more fun than you expect, sorry its such an ordeal. I don't know if i'll be having any party afterwards either....having the c section and all, it wouldnt be for a few weeks and by then IDK. People will still buy me gifts, as at work they've asked me about it already, and im sure others will buy things to bring by as they come visit the baby......my mom is buying the basinette, although now I could borrow a free one from a friend so may do that and see if she would like to spring for something else that we need. The rest, we will just buy. I have quite the stock pile beginning and I also buy a lot of clothing from a used baby store so it helps! I found some Halo sleeper sacks for about $4.00 and they're usually around $20 so that was nice! Bumbo is there for $20 instead of $40 brand new. I love deals! Im a sucker!


----------



## nypage1981

Gash- I hope you get to your goal date....what are the issues that make it so you need to have the baby early?


----------



## LittleStars

MA - your momma kinda sounds like my MIL. She left her son to fend for himself at an early age... thankfully it has made him a strong man. She is all about showiness and looking goood but there is not monetary gain with her. Just bullpoop. Her sister is the same and the two try to one up each other and get so focused on themselves they forget who they are having the party for or dinner or whatever. That really sucks that it's your mom though, I hope that your MIL will be more supportive post-birth to help you with the random things that come to mind. I know I would ask my mom so many things that I wouldn't want to ask anyone else because they might think I was going nutters! :) 

Gash!!! So glad to hear from you. Sept 9th eh? Wowie! My doctor's goal is to get me to 36 weeks too. He said after that he doesn't care so much. I really hope all goes well and you can make it to that point. Is the house ready to go or is there a bunch of crap that needs doing? How has Caleb been handling things?

So it's monday and I didn't meet all goals for the weekend.. mostly because I just overestimate my ability to get stuff done in my current state rather than a lack of willingness to do things. However, my basement is starting to take order and I just need to work on DH's work/school area so he can study and such when university starts back up. Then on to the main floor and finding a way to get DD's toys out of the living room. We threw out soooooooooooo much garbage last night, it felt so good. I have a hard time giving up things but when I do I am so happy about it. Weird.


----------



## zb5

gash, good to hear from you! I hope you make it to 36 weeks. Then you should be the first member of our group to graduate!! I hope everything goes well for you, it sounds like you've had such a tough pregnancy so far.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Gash, hoping you get to your goal dear. Get some rest and be safe! :hugs:

Thanks ladies for the encouragement! :hug:


----------



## caleblake

Thanks girls it means a lot. Nypage I have really bad lung function so my oxygen levels have been low then they discovered I had diabetes due to the steroids I'm on for my lungs. I'm now on insulin 4 times a day but also had to have steroid injections to mature the babys lungs for an early arrival and due to the diabetes had to be on a glucose and potasium drip for a few day. Have had a lot of oxygen therapy but the bigger baby gets the less lung capacity I have. Littlestars hope you make 36 weeks too, I don't have too much to do at home just general cleaning which I can't be bothered with. I packed my hospital bag last weekend so I'm pretty organised. Calebs doing great thanks for asking. It was tough being away from him and being in hospital so long but he wasn't that bothered lol. If anyone wants to add me on facebook I'm in the october group for those who are on there or you can add me my email address is [email protected] as I can get on there from my phone easier than on here. Only thing is my section dates etc are a secret so don't mention anything on my page about it. Glad your all doing well xxx


----------



## OctBebe

Had MW appointment yesterday baby is head down, lets hope he stays that way. I got to feel his head in my hips it was weird. And im losing weight? I eat about 6 large meals a day. I can't figure it out


----------



## Mommy's Angel

OctBebe said:


> Had MW appointment yesterday baby is head down, lets hope he stays that way. I got to feel his head in my hips it was weird. And im losing weight? I eat about 6 large meals a day. I can't figure it out

Congrats!

Seems like the baby is pulling in the nutrients and with the 6 meals your keeping your blood sugars balanced while your metabolism is high. As long as baby is healthy, your body is just where it needs to be!:winkwink::flower:


----------



## MrsK

Gash, sorry you've had such a tough time! I really hope you make it to 36 weeks-- hard to believe that one of us is having a baby so soon! Makes me realize just how close it all is..

Registries-- ahh yes, what a pain they are! Found out today that my shower is on the 26th which my girlfriends are throwing for me... excited but also a little scared.. lol.. i HATE being the center of attention. MA, I totally get you on loving to plan parties and such.. but when it's all about me, and when I'm getting a bunch of gifts which feel completely undeserved.. it's just so awkward! My bridal shower was embarrassing enough, and it's barely been a year and half since then!

I sure hope people at least look at my registries after all the work I put into them. My favorite by far is Amazon.com.. hardly anything has gone out of stock on there, and you can even categorize items by how badly you need/want them! Of course, people rarely want to buy things online for a baby shower.. they're usually buying things last-minute.. But I'm really hoping they will at least look at what I've got on there, and keep it in mind as they pick presents. 

That sounds so ungrateful.. lol... like I'm not happy to just be getting gifts! I am, but the thing is.. I've been to countless baby showers over the years, buying others things for their babies.. I guess in a way it doesn't feel SO terribly selfish to have people give me some, for a change ;-)

Oh, to answer your question, MA-- since I'm planning on having LO at home, we'll have a sort of sip n' see after the birth... just an "open house" type thing, where everyone is welcome to stop by and see LO, have some snacks or such. I definitely won't put much work into it.. probably just make DH go out and buy chips and cookies and put them out with some drinks :)

As for where baby sleeps... I have a bassinet, also. I know those don't last very long, but this is a family heirloom.. my grandpa made the bassinet, and my mom made all the bedding for it.. plus, it's just so cute ;-) I will definitely be keeping LO in our room for the first few months, because it lowers the risk of SIDS significantly.. plus.. I guess I'm sort of one of those weird, hippy, attachment-parenting types ;-) Not an actual hippy, though! lol! I'll have the bassinet next to our bed, but will most likely be co-sleeping, actually.. I know to many people that sounds appalling.. but I'm not planning on doing it for more than a few months, and I think it's just what will work out best for us. My friend who tried cosleeping with her newborn loved it.. she never planned on doing it, but her baby was extremely clingy, and she just couldn't get her to sleep any other way... she said one great thing was barely needing to wake up for night-time feedings.. baby just helps herself whenever she's hungry! ;-)

Here's a great article by Dr. Sears about cosleeping, for anybody who would like to know more...

I had a loong exhausting weekend, but I survived. Barely.. lol. Because I've gained so much weight, I have a really hard time with standing for long periods of time.. and this past weekend was pretty much non-stop standing and walking for 3 days. Saturday night I was so tired, that I just burst out crying when DH asked if he could go to a rodeo with friends.... needless to say, he didn't go anywhere. lol. I feel bad for being such a party-pooper.. but I just couldn't handle anymore that day!

Last night, I finally took a bump picture after.. I dunno.. months and months of not taking one. I originally started out with taking a picture every week.. but... uhh.. that soon fell by the wayside. Too bad, really, I'm sure it would be fun now to look back and see how I grew.
 



Attached Files:







DSC03354.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## nypage1981

Cute bump Mrs! I will hafta read that article on co sleeping as im still making decisions. Im kind of a go with the flow type so do what feels good at that time, I dont plan too much of it in advance. Think I'll go with a bassinette....I would really like one with a moses type top that could come off but not finding anything like that, and they say Moses baskets are unsafe so IDk what to believe. Hope you get some rest!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Mrs. K, I find myself to be a bit on the alternative side as well. I don't think we'll have Amelia sleeping right in the bed with us though. A movie I watched recently took care of that. I won't get into too much but mom was bf'ing baby in bed and the baby suffocated. I CRIED. It scared me straight. So Amelia will be in the pack n play right next to me. I'm perfectly find know she's right next to me and that neither Doug nor I will roll over on top of her. That part freaks me out. Haha

We're also going to be babywearer's, cloth diapering and alternative injection scheduling. Being a homemaker I've also contemplated making baby food but we'll get there when we get there. 

I make breads from scratch. LITERALLY. I have a grain mill and mill our own flour fresh. I'll be able to mill Amelia's cereal and know it's fresh grains. I also can so I don't think making baby food will be all that hard. It's the TIME that will be of concern so we'll see.

I know how you feel about the weight gain. I was the lowest I've been before I conceived our son....after he passed I started gaining a whole lot from stress, I stayed on the insulin pump which means unused insulin turns into fat and then there's the fertility hormones, the pregnancy hormones and the hormonal injections I'm getting to keep me from going into preterm labor. :wacko: I've only gained 13lbs for the whole pregnancy BUT I'm obviously overweight so I panic.

I'm looking forward to getting back into my weightloss plan with low carbs, weight training and cardio. "HOPEFULLY" I'll start losing something again. I'd like to spend a year with just Amelia before trying again for another little one if God wills.

We shall see!

Also the tiredness. I feel for you. When I was let off bedrest a couple weeks ago I thought I could accomplish so much. Turns out I'm easily tired so I'm pretty much useless. :rofl: I'm going to my cousins wedding next weekend but I hope I can make it through. The wedding is in one town an hour away and the reception in another two hours away. SO, we shall see. THEN my shower is the weekend after that. :wacko: My husbands all on pins and needles. I can go at any time. He's freaking out with all the engagements we're going to. :rofl:

Love your beautiful baby bump too!


----------



## zb5

Love the bump MrsK!! Actually I love your bathroom too! :haha: Here's mine. I have mostly given up on pants at this point. :) I've gained at least 30 lbs, I don't know where it's gone though! My bump may be bigger than it looks because I'm tall. I agree with you, standing is terrible on me. I don't even like to stand in line at the store. I want to get a handicapped parking sticker but I'm too lazy to go to the DMV. :haha:

My poor DH is doing so much for us right now. And I'm here chatting with people. :blush: (Had a long chat with a friend this afternoon who announced she is pregnant too, hooray!) Well, I'm getting things done as well but not nearly as busy as him. But I need to rest for the good of the baby, right? :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







P1040903copy.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LittleStars

MA - making baby food is soooooo ridiculously easy, you'll have no problems at all. Plus as an added bonus you can create your own combos of foods when they get a little older and eating more than one thing at a time and also can control the chunkiness as time goes on to prepare them for more solid foods. 

I love the bumps ladies, looking great! I really should try taking a picture again soon of mine. 

DH bought a new coffee maker, one of those one-cup ones. We debated on the k-cup system vs. the t-discs and went with Tassimo. We'll probably regret it in the end due to them having less market share and thus they could be on the way out in a few years but they seem to have the ability to make better and fancier coffees so whatever. One less thing for me to have to make for DH when taking care fo the twins so yay!

No registries and baby showers this time around since it's not my first child, I'm thankful for it. My immediate family and friends are buying stuff anyway for the babies. 

And best news of the day for me. I found out that my sister has a friend who is definitely going to the USA this weekend so I've been asked if there is anything I want. Unfortunately I doubt I can convince this stranger to get me the BabyTrend Snap n Go for twins but I can at least get one or two things that are super expensive here so yay!! I gotta go peruse a few websites and do some mental shopping. Fun!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh how fun littlestars! Thanks for the input on baby food. I think I may actually try it and see how it goes.

ZB, yes. You are keeping baby safe and rest is priority BUT you have a dear sweet husband just as I do. I would say yours is a keeper too. :winkwink:

Finally got a call from my mom. Not to tell me she saw Amelia's pics and was excited...but to tell me 40ppl RSVP'd for the shower. 20 more are still waiting and 10 declines. :wacko: SO out of my comfort zone. I love all the people who were invited so I'm focusing on that and NOT my discomfort. As for my mom...I was disappointed and sad she wasn't excited BUT I know she's just not an emotional person. As I said it's just not there. The positive side to this is that while I lack that mother figure in my own mother, God blessed me with a bunch of women who HAVE stepped up to the plate. Amelia has a whole lot of Aunts, Uncles and "spiritual grandparents". They say it takes a village to raise a child and during our loss with Jackson and this gift of Amelia, there have been MANY who have supported us during bed rest, etc. SO, honestly I'm not lacking in anything. While I wish my mom was different, she is who she is. 

Anyways, It's going to be interesting at this shower. I may need to take a sedative to calm my nerves beforehand. :rofl: Just kidding. :winkwink:


----------



## shelleney

Loving your bump pics MrsK and zb5! :)

Nyp, do you know why Moses baskets are considered unsafe?

xx


----------



## MrsK

zb5, your bump is soo cute! I have no idea where you put those 30 lbs.. you're so skinny!
As of this weekend, my total weight gain is 40 lbs.. ugh.. and I was SURE I'd get away with a total weight gain of maybe 25 lbs for the entire pregnancy. With 8 more weeks to go, I think that will be more like 50 or 60 lbs! I wanna cry! How does one ever lose 60 lbs?!

I love my bathroom too! hehe! We just finished building our house... it was lots of fun but also lots of stress, trying to make it all look the way we like it without spending tons of money.. because tons of money is something we definitely don't have, especially with LO on the way.. ;-) I'm a huge DIYer.. but this pregnancy is definitely slowing me down... I've still got such a looong list of things to finish in our house.. and no energy to do it all!

MA - I have never tried making baby food, but I imagine it wouldn't be very time-intensive. I'm planning on investing in a quality food processor (um yeah.. probably everyone else in the world already has one of those, but I don't! lol!).. that should make quick work of baby food. Especially if you have one of those freezer trays for freezing individual "portions".. that way a single batch of "cooking" takes care of many meals! 

I never thought of myself as alternative before.. but with LO on the way, I've found myself going that way more and more. Never thought about giving birth at home.. never thought about keeping baby in the room with us.. or following an alternative vax schedule... or cloth diapering.. or homeschooling.. but.. somehow that's where I seem to be ending up :) I'm pretty much the only one in my circle of friends and family, too.. so everyone is just curiously watching to see where all my weirdness is going to end up :-D My mom thinks the idea of cloth diapering is absolutely horrid... but that's just because she's never SEEN these modern cloth diapers ;-)

I guess in the end, all those little things don't make a huge difference, though. I was raised by very loving but completely non-attachment parents... in my own crib and room from the very beginning, they let me cry it out instead of carrying me around, I had all my shots from the start, and I ate *gasp* store-bought baby food containing preservatives and sugar ;-) I still turned out alright, I think.. haha.. And I definitely love my parents, although I could never describe them as "friends" or confidants. They are strictly parents.. very caring and loving, but not emotional or anything. It works out fine.. but I guess I always missed that in my life. When I got older, I sensed my parents WANTING to share a closer emotional bond with me.. but it was just too late to start anything like that... there's this big gap between us which can't be bridged. So, maybe it's foolish.. but some part of me wants to avoid making that mistake with my son, I guess... and maybe that's why I'm heading for all the alternative stuff?!


----------



## LittleStars

Boo! I'm mad.. one of the stores, either Walmart or Target.. I think it was Target.. used to allow you to have items that are available for sale but not in store shipped to a specific store you wanted so you could pick up. I mean I literally saw this online like 2 months ago. Yet yesterday when I went to show my sister how it worked so she could do that with the items she wanted in the USA that her friend WAS going to pick up would be there we couldn't find how to do it anymore. So frigging lame! Why is it so hard to have crap sent to Canada from the USA? Where's the free trade? Where's the love? It's not like we don't have Walmart here and Target is coming in a few months.. why aren't they expanding their online target audience? And even stupid Amazon is making it hard.. Amazon Canada is sooo limited (books, DVD's and CD's mostly) but because it exists then the US version makes it hard to ship to Canada. It is actually easier for me to get something from the UK. ARGH!!! I did find a place locally that sells one of the items I was looking for but not for a great price. That's another thing that bugs me.. Why are we paying so much more for crap when our dollar is worth same or more than the US dollar? Not really expecting answers ladies, don't worry! Just ranting. I'll take my country any day but it's just really frustrating to be so close to getting what you want and yet so far. Even having my passport up to date wouldn't have even helped since I don't have US address to ship to and the items aren't in store regularly. 

Actually speaking of which... to the USA ladies.. Target and Walmart sell two items I want.. #1 the Moby Wrap.. #2 the BabyTrend Snap'n'Go Twin stroller. They say they are not available in store, online. Anyone ever seen these in store anyway??


----------



## LittleStars

MA, MrsK, anyone else - just remember when you cook the veggies for mashing/blending/chopping whatever to steam them not boil so you don't lose all the nutrients in the water. If you have to boil, do with little water as possible and save the water to add in nutrients when trying to thin down foods. You don't really need a expensive fancy food processor. I used a combo of a hand/stick blender, blender and a mini food processor that is 25 years old hand me down. Toss in a few ice trays from the dollar store and mini 'tupperware' containers and I was good to go. This time I also have a vacuum seal machine too though. I never made the cereal from scratch though.. interesting idea...


----------



## nypage1981

Little- maybe US is mad that we can't even come there if we've ever had a DUI. What a stupid rule! My friends told me that years ago and I laughed my butt off at how ridiculous that is. I am betting some of the women who are volunteers at school with the kids may or may not have had one in their life some time and they pass the background checks! Have you tried BRU for shipping to store? I know that one does it. Hmmmm, I don't think i've seen either of those at target, and I have not looked at baby stuff at walmart. Again, does BRU have them? I would think the wraps would at least be there. 

Shell- apparently the Moses baskets are just too padded on the inside and not a very wide space, so considered a hazard.....I also heard they can tip out of the holders easily and to never carry the baby in one, carry it separately. IDK, I really wanted one before hearing all of that!


----------



## DMG83

ooh i've never heard of a moses basket being dangerous.. def a usa thing! i have one for LO to sleep in downstairs or if we visit people for first 6 months or so. But LO will be sleeping in a crib next to our bed for first 6 months then transferring to her cot in her own room thereabouts - but we're willing to go with the flow and see what happens. We would never have LO in our bed with us - just too risky for us imo and would never get a decent nights' sleep - i'm terrible even with our furbabies in the bed, i wake up all night long thinking i'm squashing one of them :dohh: imagine how much worse it would be with a teeny tiny baby!!


----------



## MrsK

LittleStars, I think on Walmart.com, only those items which have a little "SitetoStore" logo can be shipped to the store.. not sure why they don't have all items available to be shipped to store.. :shrug:

I definitely haven't seen a Moby in-store anywhere except Babies R Us.. As for the stroller you mentioned-- I haven't paid attention to those in-store, but I just looked it up on the Walmart website, and it shows that it's available for site-to-store.. maybe check it again?

Can't believe they make it so hard to ship to Canada.. I guess I always figured shipping would be about the same as to the US, since it's so close.


----------



## LittleStars

I had to use a lot of brain power to figure out what BRU was.. lol I checked them and they also will not ship to store for those two items. I did find an online store called Stroller Depot and Strollers.com that both will send to Canada. Yay? I'm still not sure I want the stroller frame thing. It's my mom who is pushing for me to get one. Honeslty though with the $800 stroller I still need to buy I'm just not sure how motivated I am to spend another $100+ on a second stroller. 

As for the DUI thing. I had never heard that. I had heard that if they ask you at the USA border (to a Canadian) if you have ever smoked pot and you say yes even if never convicted, charged or even caught they can ban you for life. lol Seriously if Canadians answered that honestly 50% of the population wouldn't be allowed accross the border. It's not that Canadians are potheads but at some point just about any person who was a teen has tried it in Canada even if only once. We spend too much time worrying about silly things and not focusing on the obvious problems.


----------



## nypage1981

Hahahahaa. Little that's funny. Most americans have too. Maybe they made up that rule to match yhe dui rule. Or vice versa. Lol. Good job figuring out BRU! 

Nai, it is apparently totally a usa thing as people everywhere else use them. Then again, we are told not use bumpers in our crib also and that would make sense why we are advised against Moses baskets. So different over here! Funny you mention fur babies in bed. Long as my baby doesnt sleep at my feet I'm ok. I am always fighting with my cat for space and he bats at my feet if I move them!


----------



## Kristin83

I was going to make my own food too, I found this baby food maker at BRU that has gotten very good reviews. It steams and purees the food all in the same container, making it easier and faster. I'm kinda excited about it bc it'll be nice to know what exactly is going into their foods....we are going to try the cloth diaper route as well and BF too. With twins if it all works it will save us a lot of money over all and be so much better for the boys.

Here is the baby food maker if anyone is interested:
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11024760

As for them sleeping in the same room, we have a small bassinet that they will be in until they get too big (thinking a month at the most) and then we have a pack and play that is made for twins, so it has 2 bassinets that sit on the top. I wanted to keep them in the room with us probably for the first 6 months, but we will see how it goes. It'll definitely make it easier for breast feeding


----------



## LittleStars

Kristin - I'm cloth diapering my twins! I did the math and it pays for itself really quickly, especially since I got my diaper AIO's for half price nearly! Just don't know what I'll do once they reach the weight limit before getting toilet trained. I don't think I'll get away with training sooner than 22-24 months and I'm pretty sure they will weight more than 22 lbs by then! Doh! My mom suggests old fashioned cloth diapering like she did with us but I REALLY don't like that idea. The AIO's are just way too awesome in their simplicity and lack of leakage. 

So I go an email back from the website that had the stroller and it turns out not only is it not available for shipping currently with no estimated date but it would cost nearly twice the price of the item by the time all the taxes and duties are added. I tried another website and they are selling it for much more but the duties are slightly less.. still the same price in the end though. I guess that'll be a big ol' NEVERMIND as far as buying that item. And the Moby wrap.. it would cost $42 to ship the $39 item. Ummm huh???? So back to just paying over the odds here in town. Interestingly enough the store I will buy from lends them out for a few days to try them out before buying. I just might do that to make sure I can actually get twins in there. Otherwise I'll just hold on to my BabyBjorn instead of lending it to my BIL (he thinks he's too manly for a Moby wrap, lol).

So much for all that.


----------



## Kristin83

The cloth diapers we got are good up to 35 lbs, we are going to try the econobum ones...they sell them at bru...it will definetly be worth it bc with twins we (and u) will go through a lot of diapers lol


----------



## zb5

I think we are going to try cloth diapering with old fashioned prefolds. I want to use a diaper service instead of doing the laundry myself, so pretty much the only option is prefolds. It sounds like you can get really good covers for them nowadays, so we'll see how it goes!

Whenever I tell any of my friends this they tell me "but cloth diapers aren't any better for the environment than disposables." I have a hard time believing that. If that were true, wouldn't we all wear disposable clothes and eat from disposable plates instead of bothering to wash them?? Anyway, I have no real evidence but it kind of bugs me because I suspect the disposable diaper companies are behind those statements somehow.


----------



## Kristin83

Cloth diapers are better for the environment! Diapers are made from petroleum and take forever to biodegrade in landfills. The average household uses 2 tons worth of diapers (for 1 baby) in a year! And if you are using a cleaning service that's even better because they use high efficiency cleaners that use very little energy. Even washing them at home isnt bad, it adds only a few extra loads of laundry a week bc u can store them a few days before washing them (so you can wait till you have a whole load)...i wouldnt listen to those people! 

I just get told I'm crazy for wanting to even try it, especially with twins. A friend of mine told me that she gives me 5 days and I'll give up bc I wont want to deal with washing them. We are going to be doing more laundry anyway with new babies so I dont think it'll be that big of a deal!


----------



## LittleStars

Even if it wasn't better for the environment I'd still do it for the sheer $$ savings!!! I will probably do the pre-fold with covers after we reach the limit oft he AIO's. I take the weight suggestions with a grain of salt personally since it all depends on how it fits the child. If my daughter is anything togo by she was always tall but skinny so even if her weight was over the limit she would likely still have fit the diapers for a few months longer.


----------



## LittleStars

Quick Question: Am I in the minority as far as having not reached a decision of the babies names?


----------



## zb5

My friends have also told me their babies never got diaper rash until they tried disposables... so there are lots of reasons to do it! I don't think I'll save much $ using a service, so I'm mostly doing it for the environmental factor and for the diaper rash issue. And because that's what I wore as a baby, it seems right...

I'm not really against washing them myself in theory, I can just imagine myself "not getting around to it" and ending up with a no clean diapers emergency... :dohh: That already happens so often with me only doing laundry for 2 adults, I can't imagine what it would be like with the addition of baby clothes AND diapers.

LittleStars - we've picked a name but aren't sharing it with most people yet. But you've got two so it's at least twice as hard!


----------



## yourstruly10

Hey ladies. Here is a post I wrote just so you all know whats going on with me and why ive been M.I.A.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-labour-31-weeks-still-trying-stop-fully.html


----------



## mommyof3girls

yourstruly10 said:


> Hey ladies. Here is a post I wrote just so you all know whats going on with me and why ive been M.I.A.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-labour-31-weeks-still-trying-stop-fully.html

I'm so sorry that you are going through this. My fingers are crossed that you LO stays put for a couple more weeks.


----------



## nypage1981

Hope you get enough rest and can keep Ali in there for a few more weeks at least. Sorry about the bad times right now. hang in there. 

Little- I have no name picked yet, and also was at Target today and saw a Moby warp. I am too stupid to have looked at the price carefully, but around $40 I think?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yourstruly. So sorry your going through this hun. Seems your going through PTL but having "been there" I can tell you that with you being 1cm dilated you could possibly go for several weeks as long as the med they gave you for contractions works. Many of my incompetent cervix friends have gone a couple extra weeks at 2cm's. One actually almost went to full term so it IS possible. 

If I may ease your mind, while your baby will be considered preterm, the mortality rate (and I HATE using that word) is over 90% where you are. While the baby would be in NICU depending on the weight and maturity of the lungs etc., the baby should do quite well. Still, it's always kinda scary when you go early. I mean every mother wants to get her baby to term BUT if you do have your little one early, I want to reassure you that there are many women whose babies were born at this gestation that have done quite well. :winkwink: :hugs: My hope is that you'll get a few more weeks of maturity in there and that you and baby will continue to be safe and sound. 

Cloth Diapering. We're doing Cloth-eez prefolds with thirsties covers for the first few weeks. I'm also using Grovia for outings to make it easy on Doug and I when we're out for long periods of time.

I have a registry online for AIO's. We're doing thirsties, Tot Bots and Oh Katy's for right now. I wanted to try different ones. Different diapers work for different body types. I thought since I bought enough infant diapers, I'd go for the bigger size 2 on the registry. So far I've received 6 diapers, A wet bag and some cloth wipes. I was quite surprised! They can get pretty pricey but if people knew I'd be grateful for just ONE It'd be nice!

We plan to get the sprayer and attach it to the toilet. I also bought Charlies Soap for the diapers. We just started prewashing the prefolds and grovia's as they need several washes to make them more absorbant. I've seen and heard EXCELLENT reviews on Cloth Eez so that is why we went with them. I think I'm also going to buy some Cloth Eez workhorse diapers. They are actually in the shape of a sposie and can have snaps added to them. 

I could go HOG wild like the rest of my cd'ing friends. There are some pretty awesome homemade ones on etsy and another site. AMAZING! :happydance:

As for injections. I wasn't too worried about the scheduling thinking about my days with injections BUT, there are a whole lot more injections now for many different things. I DO NOT plan to get the RSV shot for her but there's still time for them to study it before Amelia actually needs it. Right now though, not enough studies done with it and I'm not about to cause her fertility issues in the future. There are some other ones I just plan to get one at a time and a couple I plan to opt out of because the reactions outweigh getting the actual illness. Though my husband (an RN) and I are disagreeing on one particular injection. I'm open for discussion so we'll see what happens. :thumbup: We're also doing homeschooling as well. My sil and several friends have done it and the kids have benefited from it greatly. Testing higher than public schools. They also have more time for local sports and the arts as well as field trips for school. I'm looking forward to that one day but I'm not going to rush it along. Time flies and I just want to enjoy her while she's young!

Little, it's not trade that's the problem, it's the stores themselves. I have had issue after issue with them carrying stock and then discontinuing stock. Walmart doesn't have much for baby stuff anyways. They're absent minded when it comes to knowledge of their products and they're registry was TERRIBLE to navigate! To be honest, the snap n go I've ever really seen is in babies r us BUT buy buy baby may have them as well. buybuybaby.com Not every area has them. You can see what they have though. :winkwink:


----------



## Kristin83

LittleStars said:


> Quick Question: Am I in the minority as far as having not reached a decision of the babies names?

We havent told any of the family the names we picked yet. They get to wait till they are born. I made some onesies with their names on them and hope to put them on the boys before the family sees them for the first time. https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/2011-08-09_11-06-41_691.jpg We had a very hard time picking out names, I think we finally decided maybe 2 weeks ago. You still have time yet :D


----------



## zb5

Yourstruly, I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this! I hope you and your baby are okay. I had a similar scare last week, but my contractions weren't too strong and calmed down fairly quickly so they didn't keep me overnight. They told me I was dilated to 1cm, and "not very effaced" (although then later the doctor said 60% effaced?? not sure.). They said it is possible to remain at 1-2cm for a long time so that baby can be born full term. I hope that is true for both of us! I have another doctor's appointment tomorrow where I assume she'll check me and hopefully tell me my cervix hasn't changed any more.

Anyway, for me what really helps keep the contractions away is lots of rest and not too much walking. Walking really aggravates them unfortunately. :( It sounds like you are being well taken care of and it's great that you have gotten the steroid shot and everything. Hope LO stays in there as long as possible!

MA, I think we will try to do the Thirsties covers with the prefolds as well. They are so cute! And get good reviews.

Littlestars, I had to buy a wedding gift for a cousin in Canada, and it was the most difficult thing! The registry was only accessible through the .ca website, but then it wouldn't let me put in a US billing address... it just kept asking what my province was! :dohh: Sorry, California is not one of the acceptable provinces! So it goes both ways. :haha: The item I ended up buying them was 20% more than it was on the US website as well... ugh. On the other hand, my cousin's wife gets crazy amounts of maternity leave and they get good, affordable (free?) health care. He was a dual citizen but decided to give up US citizenship at age 18. He loves Canada!

Kristin, love the names and the onesies! How did you make the onesies?


----------



## Kristin83

I used iron on transfer paper that you can print on with the computer. Its pretty cool bc then you can use any picture/font..anything.  Just print it out and use the iron to transfer it :D


----------



## LittleStars

zb5 - with paternity and maternity combined we get a year off total if wanted. The paternity portion is at a more duced rate than maternity unless you work for the government.. Thankfully DH is in the military and thus the federal government. According to him he'll actually make slightly MORE money than his usual salary due to changed taxes while he takes paternity next summer. Yay! And yes healthcare is free though the government does debate having a tiered system so rich people have more access to private stuff if they want. You just need insurance for glasses, dental and medicine unless you are on federal assistance. So that being all said and done, I have no plans on moving! lol I do have dual citizenship with the UK and considered moving twice when I was in my early 20's but the frist time I landed a really good job (damn you Nortel!!!) and the second time I met my now husband and bailed on the plan.

YoursTruly - What a rollercoaster ride! Ekk! You better keep those legs crossed tight. I hope that everything calms down and you make it to at least 36 weeks. Congratualtions on your little girl walking btw! Sucks that she hurt herself so bad though. I hope your DH is able to cope with you out of commission and little Ava! 

Kristin - cute onsies!!! I bought some plain white ones and am planning tye dying them with DD for fun and we were making some extra so my sister's LO too. I was thinking about putting their names on them but was going to use those fuzzy letters from the 70's. What did you use? I also need to make a 'Big Sister' shirt for DD secretly. <ETA: you posted while I was typing, thanks for info about iron on's>

MA - I went with Kushies Ulta-Lite AIO's. Got them 5/$30! Normally they are twice that price so I couldn't pass that up! I will probably do disposable for the intial stage mostly because I suspect the twins might be a little small and because I'm going to be so tired and sore and a zombie for the first few weeks ubntil I get my groove. I definitely think I'll at least try to go to either flat or pre-fold diapers with covers once they babies outgrow the AIO's. 

AFM - today is Beach Party Day! lol or at least DD thinks it is. We're packing a lunch and grabbing the swim suits to head to the beach for the day. We're going to play games and swim and do crafts and basically let DD be the centre of our attention for the day so she is thrilled! Off to start making sandwiches!


----------



## caleblake

Hi ladies quick update. Got admitted again yesterday morning as I had terrible sickness and the runs (tmi) I was also having iregular contractions. They put me on a drip yesterday morning and the sickness and contractions stopped. I'm still in hospital though as my bicarb levels are really low (I have no idea what this means). Hope your all ok, yourstruley just read your thread and hope they have managed to stop everything now xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yourstruly- :hugs: Sorry to hear what your going through and lets hope little one stays put for as long as possible :thumbup:

Little - We have a few names but nothing 100% yet .... such a difficult descision, How are you finding having 2 names to choose xx

Natalie - Ive already spoke to you about you being in hosp on the facebook page .... but hope you get home again soon :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

Thanks kerri. As for names we have a choice of 2 girls names but we are stumped with boys we just can't agree xxx


----------



## MrsK

yourstruly and gash-- hope it all works out okay in the end! Sorry you're both having such a difficult time.. definitely makes me realize that I have nothing to complain about with a few aches and pains!

I think I'm going to use Green Line diapers... they covers are so cute, and get good reviews! I put them on my registry, and hope people buy at least a few! I know they're expensive.. and people don't exactly want to spend $40 and only have two diapers to show for it.. lol.. but hopefully some will understand how grateful I would be :)

No names here, yet. We've been discussing it from the very beginning.. but just can't seem to agree on anything at all. A few times I thought we were close to agreeing.. but then hubby goes off and picks some name I HATE again, and won't budge. lol. Of course, he doesn't like my top pick either.. so I guess we're just both being stubborn. He's Ukrainian and I'm German.. so we are completely different when it comes to EVERYTHING (opposites attract, right?!).. he really wants a Russian/Ukrainian name... I'm totally set against those. I spent most of my life around Russians, and while I don't have anything against them.. I just don't like their names! At all! lol :)

People keep bugging us about names, and it really bothers me. Makes me want to NOT pick a name.. on purpose! So I won't have to tell them! lol.. I'm weird, I guess. It's just that everyone acts like we HAVE to pick a name before he's born.. (and that we should have picked one ages ago).. but where exactly did that rule come from?! I think I might want to see LO and hold him in my arms before settling on a name he will have for the rest of his life... it just feels like such a momentous decision to me.. And I'm known to change my mind about things.... hehe..


----------



## zb5

MrsK, it bugs me too that everyone asks! We have a name but I don't feel like telling. I'm not sure why that is everyone's default question about the baby. Maybe they just can't think of anything else to say? It's always "Is it a boy or a girl?" and "Do you have a name picked out yet?" I have answered these questions so many times now!

I just got back from my OB appt and I am still 1cm dilated, so same as last week. Yay! :happydance: She said she will let me travel next week unless I am 3cm dilated and had a positive fetal fibronectin test. Which seems unlikely. So, yay! More resting and not too much walking for the next week until we make it to the other side of our flight across the country!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, not much going on here today. No sleep last night and I'm a bit depressed today. SO I'm going to take a nap shortly in hopes I can get some kind of rest. Have a great day everyone! :hug:


----------



## MrsK

Sorry you aren't feeling well, MA! I had a little bit of an off day yesterday.. just kinda spent all day moping around and doing nothing... but I'm the kind of person who gets depressed when I don't stay busy, so today I'm doing tons of laundry, visiting my mom, and going swimming with my sisters... it keeps me cheerful to have things to do.. But since you're on bed rest, that's probably not an option.. sorry :-( I'd really lose my mind spending the entire pregnancy resting. Only knowing that I'm keeping LO safe would console me!

Glad you haven't dilated more, zb5! Yeah, those questions are just soo annoying sometimes. Always, always the same questions. Over and over again. When are you due? Is it a boy or a girl? Do you have a name? It's kinda sweet how much attention people pay to you when you're pregnant.. but I always wonder WHY. It's not like we're so rare! I see pregnant women EVERYWHERE all the time! I can't imagine how often people must ASK "when are you due/boy or girl/name" per day! Don't they get tired of it?! lol

Anyway, back to the name issue. Does anybody have an opinion on Jacob? It's one name DH mentioned, which he likes (and which isn't Russian! yay lol)... I like it fine, except for:

A) The Twilight connotation. I am NOT naming my baby after a Twilight character! But I'm afraid that's what people would assume..

B) Jacob has been the number one boy's name in the US for the past 10 years or so. That's an awfully long time. I'm afraid he'd be surrounded by other Jacob's constantly. There are none in our extended family or circle of friends... but 10 years as the number one name?! There have got to be millions out there the same age!

Oh, and possibly C), my name is Rebecca and hubby's name is Timothy. Argh.. all Bible names! lol! I don't want people thinking we're kooks or that we believe everyone must have Bible names or something strange like that.. hehe.. Although... Jacob being Rebekah's son in the Bible.. that's kinda neat.. maybe ;-)
If we have another baby, we DEFINITELY have to make sure to avoid Bible names. Or, name our second son Esau! :rofl:


----------



## DMG83

we keep being asked the same questions.. it's like MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS!!! Jeeesh!! lol suddenly we're public property! oh and the "how much have your boobs grown now!?"ummmm EXCUSE ME!?! :wacko: (lots, but that's beside the point! :wacko:)

i've hurt my pelvis working on the new house :dohh: manged 4 hours and have come home, but now i've just waxed our old coffee table trunk - just half way through buffing it now (omg my arm aches, so much like hard work! :haha:) and i'm feeling really guilty that DH is still down the house working... but then, he's not growing a baby so :shrug:

only hurt myself because i was doing all the skirting so been kneeling down the whole time reaching back and forth, back and forth :dohh: it's starting to ease up a bit now after i rested an hour..

anyone TOTALLY gone off all food!? :sick: i just don't want to eat, can't be bothered, don't want to, want to be left alone..


----------



## zb5

MrsK, I like the name Jacob! I would also be worried about the Twilight connotation and also the fact that it's really popular. But, because it's very popular that actually makes people LESS likely to think it's Twilight-related and more likely to think you just liked the name. I wouldn't be worried about the bible names - I didn't notice. :haha: I'm not religious but I do like a lot of the biblical names, to me they just sound traditional. It would only really stick out to me if they were the more uncommon biblical names - like Ezekiel and Jebediah. Which, honestly, I don't know for sure that they are bible names I just assume!

Nai, a lot of people have asked if my boobs have grown! Mostly people who know me a bit better, so I'm like... um... you saw me 7 months ago, what do YOU think? (Yes, they have grown a lot, but you can't really tell because of the giant bump underneath them!)

Sorry you hurt yourself working. :( DH is also doing the brunt of the work preparing for our move, and I feel bad! But I just don't have the energy to keep up with him, and it wouldn't be a good idea anyway. Hope you feel better. :hugs: P.S. I like your ticker... I should get one for myself! We are moving in 9 days. :shock:


----------



## Kristin83

I got tired of the family asking us if we had thought of names, and then when we told them some we liked they didnt like them for this reason or that. So we told them we arent talking about names anymore and they will find out when they are born and its too late for their opinions....its driving them crazy :rofl:

The worst question i've been asked is how much weight i've gained....my FIL of all people asked them, because hubby's family seems to think the 25lbs i've gained isnt enough and that i'm not eating enough....my boys were 3lbs 14oz and 3lbs 7oz at a day shy of 31 weeks so I think they are growing just fine! And bc I havent gained the weight my BP is still normal and I didnt get GD (according to my doctor)


----------



## DMG83

zb5 - the moving house ticker is just from tickerfactory.com :thumbup: DH is on his way home now with some sparkling water and juices for me, he's been working really hard this evening apparently - looking forward to see what he's achieved tomorrow :)

i thought my ladies were looking smaller the other day and then realised its only cos my bump is getting bigger and bigger :wacko: 

kristin - loads of people thought i hadn't gained enough :wacko: because it's only gone on my boobs and belly.. but then on saturday one of our friends said he thought i weighed more than 6ft husband who is 15 stone :cry: i'm only 5ft :cry:


----------



## zb5

Yup, just made myself a ticker too!

Most people haven't commented on my weight thankfully! Or they try to be nice about it. Like, "you haven't gained much!". Actually, I know exactly how much I've gained, it's 30 lbs, thanks for reminding me! :haha: Oh well.

Off to do some helpful moving/chore things... ho hum.


----------



## DMG83

:thumbup: great ticker :)

it's bed time here - just steaming my niece's dress for her a-level results night out tomorrow for her and then bed for me - i really want a bath though.. but it's way too late.. bath/bed/bath/bed...!?!?! hmmm


----------



## Kristin83

Nai1983 said:


> zb5 - the moving house ticker is just from tickerfactory.com :thumbup: DH is on his way home now with some sparkling water and juices for me, he's been working really hard this evening apparently - looking forward to see what he's achieved tomorrow :)
> 
> i thought my ladies were looking smaller the other day and then realised its only cos my bump is getting bigger and bigger :wacko:
> 
> kristin - loads of people thought i hadn't gained enough :wacko: because it's only gone on my boobs and belly.. but then on saturday one of our friends said he thought i weighed more than 6ft husband who is 15 stone :cry: i'm only 5ft :cry:

that wasnt very nice! I dont understand why people think we arent sensitive about it!


----------



## nypage1981

I get asked if I am having twins all the time and it is starting to give me a complex. (no offense Kristin, I'd love twins)- but when people who know right well that im NOT having twins like to say that, I catch their drift. Just trying to say im a house and they can't believe Ive got 8 weeks to go. ....sigh.


----------



## MrsK

people can definitely be rude about that kind of stuff. Thankfully, my family and friends aren't really like that, and I haven't gotten anything like that... but then, I've tried to be easygoing about it and openly talk about how much I've gained and such. I guess I just feel comfortable about it because I'm pregnant, so I feel like I'm supposed to gain weight and it's fine :-D 
I try to avoid the kind of people who make stupid, snarky comments about weight gain and such... it bothers me when people say the twins thing! Only one woman so far told me she thinks I must be having twins, and she was one of those gossipy, annoying types.. so I tried to ignore it. Definitely bugged me, though! Um hello.. I've had ultrasounds? I know how many are in there, thankyouverymuch!

I just really, really hope I don't turn out like that when I'm older. I'd hate to be one of thsoe really annoying women who say the stupidest things!


----------



## Kristin83

lol I never have strangers coming up to me, i've only gotten about 4 people the whole time i've been pregnant about how much longer I have. Usually their comment is that I must be due anyday, so I guess i've been big...but no one has guessed I was having twins. I joke around that I must look so odd that people are afraid to ask me..lol

I have been pretty open about my weight gain. I think 25lbs is doing pretty good when having twins and I dont look pregnant from behind, its all in my belly. I wasnt the skinniest before I got pregnant either...its funny though, I lost 30lbs right before I got pregnant and now i've gained most of it all back...and with 5 weeks to go i'm sure I'll be over that 30lbs...but the boys are healthy, thats what matters and the weight will come off...thought I would share a bump pic though, i dont think i've put on on here before..


This is last week at 32w1d compared to today at 33 weeks....

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/2011-08-11_19-06-10_343-2.jpg


----------



## nypage1981

I just weighed myself and im at 12 lbs gain. Scary when I have 8 weeks left and now is when they do most growing......yikes.


----------



## OctBebe

Hi Ladies!

I have exciting news. WE FOUND A HOUSE. Im so excited to get babys room sorted. 

That is all :)


----------



## zb5

Looking good Kristin!! Is it just me or have you dropped a little since the last picture?

Octbebe, congrats! When are you moving? I can't wait to move and finally start on the nursery!


----------



## OctBebe

We can move in whenever we want :) I might wait until I finish work in a few weeks as its about 22km out of town. It's going to be testing, I will be home looking after 3 pitbulls and my OH is like a child too. so 2 babies hehe.


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:

Wow, a lot to catch up on!

First of all - yourstruly, I hope Ali stays put for a little while longer. Thinking of you. And Gash, sorry to hear you have been in hospital again. Get well soon :hugs:

I dont consider myself to be "alternative" at all. But Im planning on a home water birth, with no drugs. Im also hoping to be breastfeeding exclusively for 6 months before weaning, hopefully continuing with breastfeeding until she is at least 12-18 months, and making my own baby food.

Thanks for the info regarding the safety of Moses baskets, Nyp. I understand where they are coming from with their worries, but i think im gonna stick with it and see how it goes....

Regarding weight gain, I had gained 28lbs by 27 weeks (havent weighed myself since) and i am happy with that. My body is growing a baby, and as long as my fundal height is normal (it is) and she is measuring fine on the scans (she is) im happy. There will be plenty of time to lose the weight after. 
Although im getting kinda annoyed with people asking "are you sure there's only one in there?", "you look like you're ready to pop", etc....

Dont worry Littlestars, you are not the only one who hasnt decided on names yet. We have a shortlist of 3 names for our little girl, and are going to make a final decision when she arrives. Its such a HUGE decision to make, and not one to take lightly.

Good luck to the house movers, dont work too hard!!
xx


----------



## Kristin83

zb5 said:


> Looking good Kristin!! Is it just me or have you dropped a little since the last picture?

Thanks! It did drop since last week, but it moves up and down a lot depending on how the boys are sitting..lol


----------



## nypage1981

What is normal weight gain? I thought I was normal until hearing others, and if you'd see my stomach, you would think I've gained a lot, but the actual weight gain is only 12 lbs and now im wondering if im not doing it correctly. I have this massive stomach though for real! Lol . Not sure how it doesn't weigh 40 lbs just on its own.


----------



## LittleStars

Oh my, you girls were chatty yesterday! :)

I've been getting a lot of 'When are you due??' and I love telling them technically not until Oct. 20th and watching their eyes bug out for a little bit. then I laugh and say 'but there are two growing in there'. That seems to calm them down a bit. Then they just get all goo goo about twins and meanwhile I'm cursing them wishing they'd hurry up and finish putting me through the check out or such. 

I worked with a lady who had struggled with weight as an adult, she went through in vitro and then got preggers. About 3 months after having the baby she came back to work.. might have been even less. I remember how devastated she was when several times in the same week there were people in the mall (we worked at a dentist office inside a mall) who were regular mall rats said things like 'thought you already had the baby' and such. I am so scared of that personally! I am glad that I will have the winter to hide under sweaters and coats while I lose the weight. I have a wedding to go to on Jannuary 7th and I REALLY want to wow people with my weight loss back close to regular old me. I've gained soooooooo much weight. I know that I'll lose 50-60lbs from the delivery and in the weeks afterwards but I still have a job ahead of me since I gained right before I got pregnant with the Xmas holidays and then with the fertility drugs and then going off of a low carb diet. Boo :(

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one without a name picked out. My problem is that last time I know DH and I spent the whole pregnancy picking one and then even though we thought we were set and were only going to change the order depending on hair colour, DH had a last minute panic and we changed the name days before delivering. So I didn't want to pick too early. Then there was the whole debacle with my sister so I started looking.. at first half-assed then more seriously and I came up with a proper list of potentials. Meanwhile DH half-assed looked through a crumby book and then when I got the better one he never seriously looked or came up with a list or listened to mine. He just threw some names out ehre and there on occassion. He thinks because I said I liked some of the names that we're now set and I'm not 100% sure and I can't seem to convince him to look. So frustrating!!!! 

The names he likes right now are Victoria and Isabella. So that leads me to the comment made about the name Jacob. First off: love the name Jacob!!! and since I'm an adult in the 30+ catagory I didn't immediately think of Twilight. lol But I have the same issue with Isabella since it is also used in the darn book/movie series. Also it's considered a really popular name like Jacob, #1 in USA for 2011 so far. Great. But then I've read some interesting info on the naming lists. Years ago the naming list represented a larger % of the population but with people leaning towards more alternative names, spellings etc it doesn't represent as many people. Additionally it is only a generalization for the country and the stats in your city would be slightly different depending on economic/social/political factors. On top of that, I got to thinking about the list and compared the list for most popular names for 2006 when my DD was born and compared it to the names of the kids in the various kindergarten classes in the morning last year and only a few of the most popular were even represented. Sooooooo my daughter could have had Chloe as a first name and if we had a son we could have named him Ethan despite the popularity. Now don't get me wrong, still makes me leery of the popular names. I think if you pick a name that has at least one good nickname/shortform then you'll probably be fine if your child ends up with another kids with same name in class. The days of Lisa M. and Lisa G. and Lisa T. and Lisa R. all in one class are probably long gone. Sooooooo...... *IF* I agree to Isabella (which I really do like) then we would use Izzy as our back up, then Bella and then Ella. With Jacob there are options to go with alternative spelling such as Jakeob, or Jakob and a nickname like Jake which I personally would have choosen if I were having a boy since it's such a manly name. hehe. Soooooooo.. I'm going to stop rambling now on that subject.. but that was my two cents.


----------



## LittleStars

Oh! Forgot to mention, I had a great time at the beach yesterday! :) 

I have a doctor/US/anethesiologist appointment today. Afterwards I'm going to hopefully pick up a used BabyTrend Snap'n'Go stroller for $50! After all my searching online to find it cheaply turns out there was one locally. FX it's in good condition. Then we'll be able to just pop on the car seats when I go shopping for the first 10-12 months. Also means that I don't have to worry quite as much on the width of the side-by-side I by since it doesn't have to fit in the trunk. By the time 6 months rolls around I will also have the option of just using a twin umbrella stroller in the shops. Doesn't mean I won't TRY to get a side-by-side that's 29" for shopping but now I'm less worried. Yay!

Nypage - I might be off on this but the baby, placenta, extra blood etc weighs on average 27lbs by the end. If you gain less than that then you will 'likely' weigh a little less than when you started. With twins the estimation is approx. 50lbs or some such depending on if you go beyond 36 weeks or not. It does take a few weeks for all things to get back to normal as far as increased blood volume etc. But this is assuming I'm remembering correctly. :)


----------



## zb5

LittleStars, that is very true about the current most popular names! I remember having 3 Matts in my 6th grade class, and in college everyone named Mike got an embarrassing nickname. :haha: But the trend is going more and more towards unique names, so those top names are not as common as they once were. I like both Isabella and Jacob, but in the books they only ever call her Bella, so I don't immediately think of Twilight when I hear Isabella. I'm 28, should I be embarrassed that I've read the books? :haha: Jacob I tend to think of Twilight a bit more, but I also think of the character on Lost... everyone has their own connotations that they think of.

I have heard you should gain 25-35 lbs by the end of a normal (singleton) pregnancy. If you gain 30, about 7 of that is "maternal stores" i.e. fat. :haha: But we will need it for breastfeeding, so it's not bad!

I have grown out all my shorts from pre-pregnancy, even the ones with serious elastic waistbands. I thought it was from some added pudge, but now I'm wondering if my hip bones have started to widen as well?? Interesting. I don't mind if it makes labor easier!


----------



## Kristin83

nypage1981 said:


> What is normal weight gain? I thought I was normal until hearing others, and if you'd see my stomach, you would think I've gained a lot, but the actual weight gain is only 12 lbs and now im wondering if im not doing it correctly. I have this massive stomach though for real! Lol . Not sure how it doesn't weigh 40 lbs just on its own.

I know weight gain also depends on how much you weighed before, there isnt really a number to hit. I wouldnt worry unless the doctor says something, they would let you know if they think u havent gained enough.... I wasnt gaining weight at first and they told me that I had to change my diet (drink milkshakes daily lol) to gain weight. Now i gain about a pound a week and they said its just fine....the boys are growing and healthy. 

Hopefully most of my 25lbs will be gone shortly after they are born...my dr said I may weigh less than I did before I got pregnant once they are born, wouldnt that be nice..lol


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Looking good Kristin!! Is it just me or have you dropped a little since the last picture?
> 
> Octbebe, congrats! When are you moving? I can't wait to move and finally start on the nursery!

I noticed the same thing. I thought...gee, she looked bigger last week...then noticed the second pic her belly looks lower. I was all confused. :dohh: :rofl:

LOVE the pic. Your belly is SO CUTE!:cloud9::hugs::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> What is normal weight gain? I thought I was normal until hearing others, and if you'd see my stomach, you would think I've gained a lot, but the actual weight gain is only 12 lbs and now im wondering if im not doing it correctly. I have this massive stomach though for real! Lol . Not sure how it doesn't weigh 40 lbs just on its own.

According to the Perinatologists office. I've only gained 13lbs. Of course I hear that plus size women tend NOT to gain so much for some reason. But we don't really lose the weight very fast even WITH bf'ing either. :shrug::wacko:

I'm planning to exercise my butt off when Amelia is here. I'm going to try my cousin's p90x dvd's before I buy them. Before my son, I pushed myself and was the lowest weight I'd been. Now after the stress from the loss, the hormones from fertility, pregnancy hormones, progesterone hormones to keep PTL at bay AND the excess insulin which turns to fat if it's not used in my body...well, I AM at my highest weight, though I've only gained 13 lbs thus far. Over the 3 year period I gained quite a bit. I'm dying at the scale when it keeps going higher, but I know this is Amelia and could careless about my weight gain right now. I'll know my true weight after she's born.

My concern is I've been carrying low the whole time and I have a hanging pouch or "apron" that's bugging me. I've been crying the whole time telling my husband I feel ugly. :cry::dohh::blush::haha: Poor Doug. He loves me SO much!


----------



## Kristin83

Mommy's Angel said:


> zb5 said:
> 
> 
> Looking good Kristin!! Is it just me or have you dropped a little since the last picture?
> 
> Octbebe, congrats! When are you moving? I can't wait to move and finally start on the nursery!
> 
> I noticed the same thing. I thought...gee, she looked bigger last week...then noticed the second pic her belly looks lower. I was all confused. :dohh: :rofl:
> 
> LOVE the pic. Your belly is SO CUTE!:cloud9::hugs::flower:Click to expand...


lol thanks! If it gets any lower I'm not going to have any clothes to wear...my stomach is hanging out of the bottom of all but a few shirts! :rofl: I found out today that they will probably be letting me know next week when I'm having my c-sec so I may not have too much longer!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

littlestars, I LOVE Isabelle and Victoria! I'm also in the 30+ category and I don't even pay attention to those movies in conjunction to naming a baby. Those names are beautiful and remind me of princesses. The names just flow.

By the way, I love the name Jacob too. I also like that's it's biblical and think it's funny that like you, my name is Rebekah. :rofl:

My legal spelling is actually Rebecca but after years of ttc, I changed it to Rebekah because I wanted a "visual" reminder of Gods promise to Rebecca. Even though we know there were tragic circumstances from one of the boys behaviors. I just look at Gods promise to her. I also took hold of Gods promise to Hannah after she too lost her son. She asked him for more children and trusted in Him. It took 8 years for a "surprise" pregnancy after we were told it would NEVER happen. After we lost Jackson I prayed as Hannah did and we now have Amelia coming. With medical intervention of course. :winkwink: 


AFM: I'm in a better mood today. I got "some" rest the other night which I think helped. I'm glad moody days aren't ALL the time! :wacko:

Nothing new for us otherwise.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Kristin83 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zb5 said:
> 
> 
> Looking good Kristin!! Is it just me or have you dropped a little since the last picture?
> 
> Octbebe, congrats! When are you moving? I can't wait to move and finally start on the nursery!
> 
> I noticed the same thing. I thought...gee, she looked bigger last week...then noticed the second pic her belly looks lower. I was all confused. :dohh: :rofl:
> 
> LOVE the pic. Your belly is SO CUTE!:cloud9::hugs::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol thanks! If it gets any lower I'm not going to have any clothes to wear...my stomach is hanging out of the bottom of all but a few shirts! :rofl: I found out today that they will probably be letting me know next week when I'm having my c-sec so I may not have too much longer!Click to expand...

Oh I KNOW what you mean. Amelia has been hanging low the WHOLE time! :wacko: I have 1 pair of pants I can wear. 1 !!! :dohh: Now I'm starting to get bigger and the darn things are starting to fray at the waistband. I had to go to Joann's to get some patch to iron on the back of it to keep it from ripping more. :haha: A couple of my shirts are tight now too. To make it worse, I have a wedding to go to next friday and my shower is the following weekend. I've tried MANY stores for plus size clothes and all the dresses so far look like a flipping moomoo. I have the pregnant belly on top and the hanging belly where she's been low. It looks JUST AWFUL!:wacko: We're going to a bridal shop this week to see if I can find something nice in an empire waist to wear that's on sale and not too overdressed. I'm not even sure WHAT Im going to do for the shower. I also found online some pantyhose that hold the belly up. My concern though is I'm going to buy them and the apron hanging with Amelia in it is NOT going to fit where the belly is supposed to go. What a predicament. :haha: Have you ever heard of such a thing?! :shrug:

To top it off...my grey hairs are coming in and I'm not even sure I can dye my hair at this point!! Anyone know if it's safe to dye your hair at almost 33wks?!

This pregnancy has been hard on me. :lol: I have zits, because of the p17injections I LITERALLY have hair running down my chest, long ones I could braid coming out of my boobs, my leg hairs are thicker and itch like CRAZY, I'm moody, can't sleep, have terrible food aversions and cry when my husband asks what I want to eat. :rofl: I'm a mess! :haha::dohh:


----------



## Mrsturner

Littlestars - Were you aware that the name Victoria is also a character on Twilight?!?! I am a HUGE Twilight fan and even considered naming our LO Edward, but DH banned me! lol
We decided to call LO Alfie Mark and people constantly ask if we are naming him after Alfie Moon on Eastenders (a UK soap opera) So people will always think of something!

AFM - my twin sister had her beautiful baby boy on monday at 33.1 weeks. It was such a scary time for her, as the dr's thought it was braxton hicks. By the time they got round to doing an internal check, she was 8cm dilated and it was all over within an hour. Thankfully, baby Henry weighed in at 4lb 6oz and seems to be thriving in NICU, but it has scared the life out of me and im making DH sort the nursery out ASAP as we dont have a cot, moses basket, pram, car seat or any of the big things yet! We thought we had plenty of time! Doh!


----------



## MrsK

Me being a few weeks shy of 22 still, I guess I'm close enough to the Twilight-age to think of it when I hear the name Jacob! hehe! That being said... Isabella doesn't make me think of Twilight right away, either, since she's always referred to as Bella... so I think you're fine there, LittleStars!

You're right, "top names" aren't what they used to be... the days of everyone naming their kids Mary, John, and Henry are long gone.. which is a good thing! 

My belly is awfully low, too! It even peeks out of some of my maternity shirts if I'm not careful.. argh.. I feel as though I've got nothing to wear anymore. Yet another reason to wish the next 8 weeks would pass quickly! 

Oh, as for weight.. well, I DID gain about 35 lbs.. but it's stayed pretty much the same these last few weeks. Since this is the point when babies gain the most, I'm guessing he's just using more than I manage to eat, with my stomach feeling so small these days. Problem is, I can't seem to stay off sweets lately... soo.. there are days when I hardly eat much protein and nutritious food, and instead go from one sugar rush to the next. I know, I know.. bad, bad, bad... *blush* I really need to get back to a better diet. My midwife would be very unhappy if she knew how I've been eating.. especially at this critical point when they gain the most!

Mrsturner.. scary that your sister had her baby already! Glad everything seems to be okay, though.. hope he continues to do well and gets to come home soon! It's scary to think just how close we all are now... babies are born premature at this point all the time! Less than 5 weeks to full-term for me.. aaaahhh..!


----------



## LittleStars

I totally forgot that Victoria was also a Twilight name. lol Despite being 35 I did make my husband watch the twilight movies with me, only to find out what all the buzz was about. I don't get it. Vampires that glitter? hahaha. Funny. I want blood and gore!!!

Well my appointment went well, the anesthesiologist believes it shouldn't be a problem giving me a spinal block so yay. The babies are all messed up with one curled up in a tight ball up top and the other seems to have all the rest of my belly all to herself. Baby A is 3lbs 13oz, baby B is 4lbs. Chubby babies!

We picked up the Snap'n'Go stroller. It was in great condition so we were really happy.

My belly too sticks out the bottom of all my shirts. They just aren't long enough anymore. So annoying. 

MA - suggestion for outfits for your wedding/shower: Sundress with empire bustline and pair it with a pair of capri leggings. If you can get a pair of yoga capris that have that fold down wait, even better since it will smooth the belly a tad. This way the dress will hang off of you bump, hide the excess that is just none of anyones business and you don't have to worry about the length of the dress (I hate showing my knees) or sitting/getting up gracefully if need be.

Okay DH is bugging me to go watch a movie. Have a good night ladies.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars said:


> I totally forgot that Victoria was also a Twilight name. lol Despite being 35 I did make my husband watch the twilight movies with me, only to find out what all the buzz was about. I don't get it. Vampires that glitter? hahaha. Funny. I want blood and gore!!!
> 
> Well my appointment went well, the anesthesiologist believes it shouldn't be a problem giving me a spinal block so yay. The babies are all messed up with one curled up in a tight ball up top and the other seems to have all the rest of my belly all to herself. Baby A is 3lbs 13oz, baby B is 4lbs. Chubby babies!
> 
> We picked up the Snap'n'Go stroller. It was in great condition so we were really happy.
> 
> My belly too sticks out the bottom of all my shirts. They just aren't long enough anymore. So annoying.
> 
> MA - suggestion for outfits for your wedding/shower: Sundress with empire bustline and pair it with a pair of capri leggings. If you can get a pair of yoga capris that have that fold down wait, even better since it will smooth the belly a tad. This way the dress will hang off of you bump, hide the excess that is just none of anyones business and you don't have to worry about the length of the dress (I hate showing my knees) or sitting/getting up gracefully if need be.
> 
> Okay DH is bugging me to go watch a movie. Have a good night ladies.

Oh, that's a GREAT idea!!:happydance: I'll check out Catherines or Lord and Taylor and see if they have any on sale! 

UGH! I do NOT enjoy the spinal. :wacko: It DOES work. I had it for my surgery for the stitch. What I don't like is not being able to move from the waist down. Freaks me the heck out!:wacko::dohh::haha: I couldn't move for 2 hours afterwards! It's such an odd feeling. I gather you've had it before. I know MANY women who love the spinal but I feel claustrophobic. I don't know what I'm going to do for pain for either vaginal OR C-SECTION. My mindset is I'm very stubborn and would rather have the pain than go through the inability to move. I'm SO odd that way...though I keep wondering if I'll even care when the pain is so bad.:shrug: I guess we'll see how this happens when I get there. :rofl: :wacko: 

Thanks again for the idea!:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## mommyof3girls

MrsK said:


> Sorry you aren't feeling well, MA! I had a little bit of an off day yesterday.. just kinda spent all day moping around and doing nothing... but I'm the kind of person who gets depressed when I don't stay busy, so today I'm doing tons of laundry, visiting my mom, and going swimming with my sisters... it keeps me cheerful to have things to do.. But since you're on bed rest, that's probably not an option.. sorry :-( I'd really lose my mind spending the entire pregnancy resting. Only knowing that I'm keeping LO safe would console me!
> 
> Glad you haven't dilated more, zb5! Yeah, those questions are just soo annoying sometimes. Always, always the same questions. Over and over again. When are you due? Is it a boy or a girl? Do you have a name? It's kinda sweet how much attention people pay to you when you're pregnant.. but I always wonder WHY. It's not like we're so rare! I see pregnant women EVERYWHERE all the time! I can't imagine how often people must ASK "when are you due/boy or girl/name" per day! Don't they get tired of it?! lol
> 
> Anyway, back to the name issue. Does anybody have an opinion on Jacob? It's one name DH mentioned, which he likes (and which isn't Russian! yay lol)... I like it fine, except for:
> 
> A) The Twilight connotation. I am NOT naming my baby after a Twilight character! But I'm afraid that's what people would assume..
> 
> B) Jacob has been the number one boy's name in the US for the past 10 years or so. That's an awfully long time. I'm afraid he'd be surrounded by other Jacob's constantly. There are none in our extended family or circle of friends... but 10 years as the number one name?! There have got to be millions out there the same age!
> 
> Oh, and possibly C), my name is Rebecca and hubby's name is Timothy. Argh.. all Bible names! lol! I don't want people thinking we're kooks or that we believe everyone must have Bible names or something strange like that.. hehe.. Although... Jacob being Rebekah's son in the Bible.. that's kinda neat.. maybe ;-)
> If we have another baby, we DEFINITELY have to make sure to avoid Bible names. Or, name our second son Esau! :rofl:

I like the name Jacob, it was on my list of names if I ever had a boy and that was way before twilight. lol. I would say go for it. :)

I understand the whole twilight thing. I loved the name Isabella way before Twilight also. However, when I had my last little girl I wanted to name her Isabella but decided to use it as her middle name because I didn't want people to think I named her after that. With that said, my 6 year old calls her Bella anyway. lol

Edit: Just seen Little Stars post about Victoria being a Twilight name. Oops that is what we are naming this little one. lol


----------



## zb5

My maternity clothes are starting to not fit either! Some of the shirts are starting to be too short. And the jeans are just not comfortable anymore. They are under-the-bump style and dig in too much. :(

This weekend I decided to give up, and bought some pairs of men's boxers, and swore I'd wear those for the rest of the pregnancy! :haha: Gave up on that idea by Tuesday, and bought myself a pair of maternity capris. DH thinks they are the ugliest things imaginable (they are a weird color/pattern but I couldn't find anything I liked better). I told him the alternative was wearing sweatpants and boxers everywhere I go until October, and he said he might prefer that... :dohh: I wore the capris to work today and nobody gasped in horror, so I think I'm okay. :haha:

MrsTurner, that is scary about your sister! I hope she and baby are doing fine and he's out of the NICU soon. I tend to think that my doctors over-react about my B-H contractions, and the fact that I am starting to dilate slowly... but then I hear something like this, so scary! And I'm glad they are a bit overcautious. :wacko:


----------



## shelleney

Hey Ladies. Im 24, and have never read the books or watch the films (Twighlight).
But obviously, I know that the main characters are Edward, Jacob and Bella.

However, if anyone I knew had a baby, and named it any of the above names, I would not ask "ooh, were they named after the Twightlight character?"
I think they are all lovely strong names in their own right, and should not be seen as related to the Twighlight Saga.

Littlestars, I love the name Isabella. And it has some lovely nicknames - Izzy, Belle, Bella, Ella. So she could choose her own nickname as she gets older. Good luck!

xx


----------



## DMG83

nearly 30 here :cry: and never seen or read the twilight rubbish lol (aww no offence anyone just REALLY not my thing at all!) and if they stole those 3 names i really annoyed for everyone now, because edward, jacob and isabella are GORGEOUS names!! why couldn't they name them something ridiculous or horrendous? lol isabella was on our list, i just crossed it off lol SIL's are HUGE twilight fans and would most definitely make references to it... and since we're already dreading the "omg she looks JUST like SIL" comments, we would just about go mad if they made it about themselves and made stupid comments even more!!! :haha:

AFM: We are heading out tonight to celebrate DH' birthday (which is monday) with friends, and sunday is our 1st wedding anniversary so we have a dove release and photo shoot booked for 11am :dance: so... in the piccies, do i push my belly out as far as possible to look as big and preggy as possible, or do i suck it in to make it look neater!!?? :rofl:


----------



## shelleney

Personally, Nai, I would stick my belly out!
I went to my Mum's wedding on Saturday, and thought "I may look fat in these pictures, unless I make it really obvious that I am pregnant, not fat". So I pushed my belly out as far as I could in all of the pics....and i definitely look 7 months pregnant, and not like Ive eaten too many pies!

Sounds like a lovely day, I hope you have a wonderful time
xx


----------



## Rabbittchild

I agree, I make sure I look pregnant not fat :D


----------



## DMG83

:haha: okay.. i'm gonna push it on out!!


----------



## Rabbittchild

Work that bump ;)!


----------



## Adele2011

Haven't been on for a bit and as always missed loads, i've been cracking on with house decorating, cleaning etc, baba's room is nearly done woohoo. Our plan is to have him in moses basket next to me to start with, then in cotbed in his own room definately won't be co sleeping.
Went to a feeding workshop (not food for me unfortunately but about breast/bottle feeding) was interesting but 2.5 hours aargh.
I like Isabella and Victoria, also like twilight but those names were around first so i wouldnt let the film put you off. 
We have our name picked but keeping it a secret. It's been annoying people but sod them. 
Loved your bump pic you look lovely  
Hope you're going to put your pics on Nai it sounds lovely and defo stick it out.


----------



## MrsK

yup, stick that belly out! :-D


----------



## MrsK

We have our childbirth class tomorrow morning.. DH was supposed to read some info sheets about the stages of labor BEFORE class (requirement).. but alas, he hasn't. lol. I guess we'll have to have a cram session tonight ;-)

I finally got some curtains up in the nursery yesterday.. just have to put up some wall decorations now.. starting to feel a little more ready! My mom still swears I'll have this baby two weeks early, so I guess I better start getting ready. Technically, I know that moms don't know everything.. but somehow, that mindset of "mommy is always right" still stays with me.. haha.


----------



## LittleStars

Nai - my MIL used to ONLY relate stories about my BIL when he was a baby when DD arrived last time. Nothing about my husband, the father of the child.. just stupid, moronic, lazy, poor hygiene BIL who I hate. Soooo annoying. And since I got pregnant she's started doing it again. Drives me nuts. I hope your SIL's don't drive you up the wall with their comments.

Well I had had a goal of getting the babies bag packed for the hospital this week but have done NOTHING about it. So my mission today is to write my lists up for my and the twins bag and start working on it, with a goal of getting it done by mid-next week (being realistic here!). 

MA - a little info I learned from my appointment yesterday re: spinals and epidurals. The needle for the spinal is WAAAAAAAAY thinner than the epidural needle, it is stabbed directly into the spinal membrane, last approx. 3 hours with the average single c-section lasting only 45 minutes or less. The freezing would slowly come out over the following 2 hours after. The epidural which is more used for labor than for c-sections is a much larger needle because it has to allow for something to be threaded through it, you will have the catheter giving a constant feed as needed and it can be upped/downed depending on desired freezing levels. It is stabbed just outside of the membrane. In labor they'd prefer you to feel some and just dull the pain but if it turns to an emergency section they will pump it up high for full freezing. It comes out faster, hurts like heck going in. It's a trade off but since you didn't like the spinal block it sounds more like the reasonable choice for you since there is a level of control and it covers you for both natural and section. The only thing is that there is less chance of a spinal headache after a spinal block because of the minute size of the needle versus a epidural where *if* the needle goes in to the membrane there will likely be an issue (I think it was 1/100 cases). Or at least this the way it was explained to me. 

Okay off to think about writing lists and do some cleaning. Oh joy!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars said:


> Nai - my MIL used to ONLY relate stories about my BIL when he was a baby when DD arrived last time. Nothing about my husband, the father of the child.. just stupid, moronic, lazy, poor hygiene BIL who I hate. Soooo annoying. And since I got pregnant she's started doing it again. Drives me nuts. I hope your SIL's don't drive you up the wall with their comments.
> 
> Well I had had a goal of getting the babies bag packed for the hospital this week but have done NOTHING about it. So my mission today is to write my lists up for my and the twins bag and start working on it, with a goal of getting it done by mid-next week (being realistic here!).
> 
> MA - a little info I learned from my appointment yesterday re: spinals and epidurals. The needle for the spinal is WAAAAAAAAY thinner than the epidural needle, it is stabbed directly into the spinal membrane, last approx. 3 hours with the average single c-section lasting only 45 minutes or less. The freezing would slowly come out over the following 2 hours after. The epidural which is more used for labor than for c-sections is a much larger needle because it has to allow for something to be threaded through it, you will have the catheter giving a constant feed as needed and it can be upped/downed depending on desired freezing levels. It is stabbed just outside of the membrane. In labor they'd prefer you to feel some and just dull the pain but if it turns to an emergency section they will pump it up high for full freezing. It comes out faster, hurts like heck going in. It's a trade off but since you didn't like the spinal block it sounds more like the reasonable choice for you since there is a level of control and it covers you for both natural and section. The only thing is that there is less chance of a spinal headache after a spinal block because of the minute size of the needle versus a epidural where *if* the needle goes in to the membrane there will likely be an issue (I think it was 1/100 cases). Or at least this the way it was explained to me.
> 
> Okay off to think about writing lists and do some cleaning. Oh joy!

:argh: Oh that was horrifying to think about! :dohh: :wacko:

I felt the Cathetor going in first for the spinal THEN the needle pressure going in. It was NOT something I liked! Ugh I get chills just thinking about it. When you mention the needle is bigger and hurts more ...:shock: My stubbornness says NO WAY!! :grr: You'll have to catch me before you do that too! :rofl: Either that or get me drunk! :drunk::blush:

This is going to make for an interesting experience. With jackson, I had no pain killers whatsoever. I had all on back labor. He of course was only 22wks gestation and MUCH smaller than Amelia will be at term. Pain I'm assuming will be different as well. At this point, while I'm open to something if it gets intense....I'm wondering if my stubbornness will kick in because of the fear or if I'll say to heck with it and just do it. :rofl: I don't know what to expect this time around so I'm making no promises. Nothing is predictable at this point. Oh I'm so out of my comfort zone!:dohh: :rofl:


----------



## yourstruly10

Hello ladies. 

I am home! Was released Wednesday late after noon and am now on home bed rest( mild bed rest which still allows me to care for my 11 month old while hubby is at work). I also have a nurse in once a day to monitor baby and I. So far she is looking great and no more contractions here. Really noticing how very very low she is now. Really not sure ill make it to 37 weeks but here's to hoping. Also think i picked up a bug or something in the hospital as for the last two days I have been very flush( but no fever) and my heart seems to be working over time and beating quite hard even when im sitting still. Also while I was in hospital I was given my penicillin treatment for my GBS in case she came so now I have a lovely yeast infection because of it.

Other then that things are ok around here. Just starting to get bored sitting around and not leaving the house.


Nai1983- sounds like you have a nice day ahead of you. Deff stick out the belly and show it off!

Mommy's Angel- When I had my epidural with my daughter I didn't feel a thing other then the small prick of the numbing needle. It was wonderful and not at all what I expected. My husband who saw the needle did say it was quite big though.


----------



## LittleStars

MA - if there was a catheter are you sure you didn't aready have a epidural? The spinal block is just a single dose with a skinny needle right into the spinal membrane. If you have a vaginal birth there is also the option of getting a little 'gas'. It would just help take the edge off of things and allow you to not be as apprehensive about things, bonus is it wears off instantly.

So I had yet another, but worst by far night of sleep yet. I cannot handle sleeping on my hips anymore. I literally wake in pain from severe aching. Either that or I wake with a scare because I've rolled fairly far onto my tummy. Not good! I tried last night to sleep semi-sitting with a billion pillows creating a throne but that was no good. I eventually snuck down to the couch and slept a few more hours on there. Because it's so soft (I have a fairly hard mattress) it seems to help a little and my hipbone goes right into the pocket between the two bottom cushions. Still I was uncomfortable but it was a tad better. How the heck am I going to survive another 7 weeks? I liked when I had anemia, I could sleep through the night and it was fabulous. Nothing could wake me! Any brilliant suggestions to sleeping? 

I'm supposed to go to the @#$^*& trailer today and then spend the night. I seriously doubt sleeping on an airmattress is going to be any fun at all. I'm hoping that with the forecasted thunder storms and rain for Sunday morning will deter DH from staying the night and we'll just go for the day. I could handle that. FX.

Yourstruly - yay for getting out of the hospital. That's awesome you have a nurse coming to see you at home everyday, sucks about the yeast infection though. My nurse this week was telling me that despite the doctors telling us to make it to 36 weeks with the twins, really they just want us to make it over 30 and preferrably 34 weeks, after that they are as pleased as plum. So hang in there! You can do this!


----------



## Kristin83

i get the aching in my hips too! It has to be one of the worse ways to wake up :( I wish I knew a way to stop it bc I would let you know!


----------



## OctBebe

Does anyone get a soft crunching sometimes if the turn the wrong angle? And numb knees at night? Its horrible!

I'm having trouble sleeping now, no problem falling asleep but ill wake up and sleep very lightly till the morning. I just can't get comfortable anymore. I thought I excasped the troubled sleeping hehe.

Hope everyones well :)


----------



## darsilver1

OctBebe said:


> Does anyone get a soft crunching sometimes if the turn the wrong angle? And numb knees at night? Its horrible!
> 
> I'm having trouble sleeping now, no problem falling asleep but ill wake up and sleep very lightly till the morning. I just can't get comfortable anymore. I thought I excasped the troubled sleeping hehe.
> 
> Hope everyones well :)

Sorry to hear you having troubled sleep...I am also having trouble sleeping...I toss and turn all night and just when I get into a good sleep, I get the urge to pee and so my sleep is disrupted...what makes matters worse is I prefer sleeping on my tummy but that aint happening since LO is occupied in my bump...I have noticed a crunching sound in my knees and sometimes hips...I usually try and ignore it..not sure why I get it...


----------



## LittleStars

DH took pity on me.. we didn't stay the night at the #^@& trailer. Yay!

Now to figure out how to sleep tonight. Attempt the bed or go straight to the couch. Meh.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars said:


> MA - if there was a catheter are you sure you didn't aready have a epidural? The spinal block is just a single dose with a skinny needle right into the spinal membrane. If you have a vaginal birth there is also the option of getting a little 'gas'. It would just help take the edge off of things and allow you to not be as apprehensive about things, bonus is it wears off instantly.

Oh no! It was a spinal! I was put on a table HIGH up in the air afterward...they had to strap arms in, legs in so I wouldn't fall when the table was lifted up at the leg end and my head was all the way down. I felt as though I was going to fall of the table it was tilted so much. The anesthetist was arguing with the Dr. that she wanted to be sure my bp didn't bottom out too much. Also I couldn't move from the chest down for 2 hours. Couldn't move my toes until the second hour and barely move my butt from one stretcher to the other after 3 hours. When I got out I had a hard time lifting my body up...they have to keep your head down for awhile so not to mess with your bp. It was NOT a fun experience for me. As I said, I felt claustrophobic and couldn't move. I kept telling the nurse I was ready and she'd laugh and say..."Okay, try". :haha: I was also told MANY times I was having a spinal. They have to make sure you KNOW what your getting by law.

On a more positive note, I found TWO dresses today. :happydance: One for the shower (white) and the other for the wedding (black) :happydance: I am SO excited. They were 50% off the clearance price. I got 170.00 worth of dress for 60 bucks! :happydance: NOW I'm ready for the shower. :rofl: I was crying I wasn't going to either function because I had nothing to wear.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

okay, it's 3am and I'm still up. ((sigh)) I tried to relax, didn't work. Tried cleaning the bathroom and that just gave me more energy. I'm slightly bitchy now though. While my husband is putting Amelia's dresser together I found out my mom took him down to her basement to show him the stroller she has. She called last week asking if I really wanted the Eddie Bauer stroller because the one I had prior was cheaper and in her store. (another struggle with registries is keeping up with what they change in their stores. Anyways, I told Doug I didn't need the Eddie Bauer one if she was getting the one I originally had though I was confused because the store emailed me to tell me they were no longer being carried in their stores. 

SOOOOoooo, my husband told me she bought a Graco but it's brown and green. NOT the one I had originally on my list NOR the Eddie Bauer one. My husband? He didn't notice the name of the Graco...couldn't tell me if it was dark green or teal green, not even if it was plaid or circles. :wacko: NOW I'm PISSED!! I know I sound ungrateful. I should be happy she bought a travel system in the first place BUT, the idea of the registry was to pick out what we'd like. I'm not a fan of pink BUT I at least want something where people won't say, "Ooooh how old is HE" when he is a she. I at least want to know it's cute and appropriate for a little girl. I don't know whether to be pissed at my mom for telling us she was buying the cheaper of the two on our registry OR my husband for not being observant to be able to tell me what it is so I can look it up and see if it's okay. She asked him if he wanted my uncle to put it together and bring it to the shower....he says "YES". So now, once the darn thing is put together, the store won't take it back. :wacko: Again, I don't mean to sound like an ungrateful witch but Amelia is the 1st living child that we've tried for 10 years and there's no guarantee if there will be others. I'm 37 with incompetent cervix issues and PTL issues. I guess I wanted to pick out what I liked for her. It just kinda sucks I don't have choice. Okay, enough of my stupid pitty party and selfishness. I feel as though I shouldn't even get ANY gets from anyone with this attitude. :wacko: Just a slight vent...a combo of no sleep for days and a bit of annoyance because my husband isn't observant and my mother does what she wants.


----------



## shelleney

MA - i would feel exactly the same as you are feeling. I do not think that you are ungrateful, you just want the best for your daughter. If I had chosen a particular stroller (or 2), I would expect to get my chosen one - not a random one.(possibly ugly, heavy, awkward, etc)
I hope it all turns out well for you and that you get the stroller you and Amelia deserve
xx


----------



## nypage1981

haha i'd be upset too. But im very picky about the stroller particularily and wouldn't want just any one that some one picks out. Hope its cute at least!


----------



## Rabbittchild

I understand where you're coming from, we've had a difficult journey to get this little one and I feel I should be able to choose the things I want for her. I also don't want my house overrun with tacky brightly coloured plastic things and so am hoping that people ask us before buying stuff. It makes me worry I sound ungrateful as it's lovely that ppl want to buy us gifts but at the same instance I would like to choose the things my daughter has. 

I hope the stroller is a pleasant surprise for you though x


----------



## Kristin83

MA--I was up all night last night too, I feel your pain! I didnt fall asleep till about 4am and that was even after taking tylenol PM...

I understand how you feel about the stroller. That and the carseats (I wanted them to match) were the things that were very important to me that I got the one I asked for. I looked around for a long time to find a pattern that I liked that was a double stroller, so I would be upset if we hadnt gotten then one we asked for. I was thinking the same thing, wanted something that looked like it was for boys so people would know. Bc there isnt as many choices with double strollers ours ended up being pretty much gender neutral but its still cute. I hope that it all turns out ok for you!


----------



## LittleStars

MA - My darling and dear husband doesn't usually offer opinions about things.. he just go with the flow as far as picking colours and stuff. So when he came with me shopping one time I was surprised he had an opinion on the infant carseat. So instead of us choosing the brown and pink floral one, he said he like the black/charcoal grey with yellow one. It's completely not girly in any way shape or form. How disappointing. The girl one that was offered wasn't my favorite but it just seemed like an obvious choice for me since we are having 2 girls. Soooooo.. what to do? How do I avoid the dreaded HE/SHE mix up from nosey strangers. I went to Toys R Us and bought this: https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=10939411 and another matching one that is a pink pig for the other baby. I will attach onto the handle of the carseat for when we go shopping. If someone is too stupid to figure out a pink toy means a girl then perhaps they are too stupid for me to talk to. lol

It is frustrating though when you go to the effort of picking something specific and people just totally ignore. I remember that happening with my wedding registry. Things like we asked for a specific cordless phone system. Someone bought us a single wired phone. Umm okay.. thanks but not quite what we were going for.

I looked at the strollers offered by Graco at ToysRUs in the green and brown colours and they are nice, gender neutral but honestly from the pictures at least because the green is softer I'd say it's more feminine. This is the pne my sister picked out for her little girl she's expecting: https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=4456496 She just plans on using pink/girly blankets and to heck with what people think. 

Sooooo (I'm totally rambling) IF it's put together and you cannot or decide not to return it, then I think you'll be just fine. Perhaps your DH could go back to where it's being kept for some reason and sneak another peek at it though. Then you could prepare yourself and know specifically which on it is.

ETA: at work years ago the office I was at pitched together and got the boss a big expensive stroller we thought she would like since she had mentioned wanting a sit'n'stand type stroller. it was definitely put together when she received it but I know for a fact she was able to return it, no receipt, back to ToysRUs and get one she preferred.


----------



## shelleney

Littlestars - our pram and car seat are both plain black. We wanted gender neutral incase baby number 2 is a boy. Anyways, we have plans to use a bright pink fluffy blanket every day! lol. just so that everyone knows that she is a girl! and if we have a boy in the future, he will have blue blankets on him everyday!
its all about accessorizing! :)
xx


----------



## LittleStars

I'm pretty sure my big stroller will be black too Shelleney. My last one was grey with black accents. Besides, before we know it it'll be winter and my babies will be all snug as a bug in their snowsuits, which will most definitely be girly!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. Well, we went to Target and I had Doug look at ALL the boxes to see if it would stir his memory. OF COURSE it didn't, so I had him call my mom to find out the name (pretending I didn't know of course) NOW you can add sneaky and devious to the list of what I am.

Turns out while it's okay, it's the ONE stroller I DIDN'T want because it has a strange handle and no cup holders. I feel bad because Doug said she's excited because it carries up to certain many pounds....but so did the one next to it which is cuter with green and brown and made for a girl. It's the Graco pea in the pod. The handle moves from front to back which is a nice option...but it's just ugly.....there's no cupholder with snack thing to it. Just not functional for us. I have this feeling it's going to cause hurt feelings....I feel very ungrateful but it's going to have to go back. I OBVIOUSLY won't buy what I registered for, but will exchange it for the close-looking one that looks more girly and will foot the bill for it. I honestly wasn't worried too much about the weight issue because we're getting a BOB next spring for exercising. 

Honestly I'm quite pissy today and feel like dictator. Doug was up until 5am with me last night putting Amelia's dresser together because I was mad not just about the stroller but because he promised he'd put her furniture together and hadn't even attempted. TODAY, we never got to church because of the lack of sleep (if ANYONE needed a bit of grace and teaching it was me for the horrifying behavior I've had over the past week since not sleeping well). THEN I had a rage moment seeing the house in shambles and started cleaning the porch, cleaned the kitchen and made some banana nut chocolate chip bread. I am NOT fun to be around these days. I honestly need some sleep. :cry:

Thanks for the kind support ladies. Your awesome! :hug:


----------



## yourstruly10

Awe MA sounds like your having a bit of a rough time. I'm sorry about the stroller. That's a tough spot to be put in. You have to do what's right for your family though and if that stroller won't work then try not to feel to bad about returning it. When I had my daughter I had to do that with a few things also. One was a pack and play my grandma had ordered us but it didn't have the bassinet feature that we really wanted. I think she was slightly hurt at first but did understand in the end. 

And I 100% feel you on the mood problems this week. I have been an absolute bitch and I feel pretty bad about it but hubby is on my last nerve and bed rest although only 4 days in is getting hard and boring. Also having the nurse here everyday as much as I appreciate it is driving me nuts. 

Hubby is acting like me being out on bed rest is a joke. He still expects me to keep the house clean top to bottom, care for our 11 month old daughter and do everything else. He is making me feel like a burden which I know I probably am right now but I need to do what is best for me and our second daughter. Just this afternoon I was on the couch in the living room, hubby was in the kitchen when I asked him to get me my phone that I had left in there. He promptly turned around and said get it yourself, your not broken. Let's just say we haven't really spoken since. 

It is wonderful to have you ladies to turn to during upsetting, frustrating days like today.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

yourstruly10 said:


> Awe MA sounds like your having a bit of a rough time. I'm sorry about the stroller. That's a tough spot to be put in. You have to do what's right for your family though and if that stroller won't work then try not to feel to bad about returning it. When I had my daughter I had to do that with a few things also. One was a pack and play my grandma had ordered us but it didn't have the bassinet feature that we really wanted. I think she was slightly hurt at first but did understand in the end.
> 
> And I 100% feel you on the mood problems this week. I have been an absolute bitch and I feel pretty bad about it but hubby is on my last nerve and bed rest although only 4 days in is getting hard and boring. Also having the nurse here everyday as much as I appreciate it is driving me nuts.
> 
> Hubby is acting like me being out on bed rest is a joke. He still expects me to keep the house clean top to bottom, care for our 11 month old daughter and do everything else. He is making me feel like a burden which I know I probably am right now but I need to do what is best for me and our second daughter. Just this afternoon I was on the couch in the living room, hubby was in the kitchen when I asked him to get me my phone that I had left in there. He promptly turned around and said get it yourself, your not broken. Let's just say we haven't really spoken since.
> 
> It is wonderful to have you ladies to turn to during upsetting, frustrating days like today.

Oh, I'd have a few things to say about THAT mess! He has to realize the baby could come early and it's safer for you to be on bed rest. Don't like it....too darn bad! :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## Adele2011

Yeah kristin i have really achy hips and struggle sleeping my knees and feet are achy aswell. I've tried putting a pillow inbetween my knees and also under my feet but doesnt really make a difference. Have you found any solutions?


----------



## shelleney

Aww MA and Yourstruly :hugs:
I feel for you both....

Im having troubles with my OH right now. He came home on Saturday night after spending the evening at his friends house....and his breath smelt of smoke. Now, my OH used to smoke before we started TTC, but i made him give up. It seems he's started up again. I went mad at him, saying I was breathing in his smokey breath, and therefore our baby was breathing it too. He told me not to be so dramatic! How dare he?! Grrr! :growlmad:

Im not trying to start a debate about smoking....i just needed to get it off my chest.
xx


----------



## Kristin83

Adele2011 said:


> Yeah kristin i have really achy hips and struggle sleeping my knees and feet are achy aswell. I've tried putting a pillow inbetween my knees and also under my feet but doesnt really make a difference. Have you found any solutions?

Nothing! I just turn over once in awhile and switch sides (which then makes me have to pee...lol) but that is only temporary until that hip starts aching too :(


----------



## LittleStars

After sleepig on the couch for two nights I attempted the bed once again and it was better than it had been. I was still wide awake every 1-2 hours for a pee and flip but I wasn't in complete agony at least. Maybe my hips were just shifting and it's settled down for a bit?


Shelleney - I've been dealing with a husband in denial, smoking on and off for 1.5 years. We quit when we found out we were having DD and then when he tohught he was going to be deployed to afganistan he started to causally smoke again. He couldn't accept that he wasn't someone who could just have a few here and there on special occassions. He was an addict. We tried a few things like paying him for being 'good' all week etc. sometimes thing would work for a while but always he went back. It was only when I pointed out he was truly addicted and that I couldn't have this for our family and that we wanted him around for a long long time that he started to try more seriously. So far he's been good for 3 weeks but time will tell. He's on vacation now and it's much easier for him. I hope he stays on the right path. Good luck with your man.. it's a slippery slope having a 'few' to going right back to a pack a day or whatever.

MA and Yourstruly - I had a ginormous argument with DH yesterday that started with me getting mad that DH didn't want to wait 20 minutes before I started lunch (hindsight he kinda had a point in the sense that we had company coming over and he still needed to get ready)(but he could have just made his own food) (but I shouldn't have agreed to make lunch then) (doh). It was so bad he stormed out of the house. I was so sad and so mad. He amazingly did not go out and buy a pack a smokes (his usual trick the past year or so). Everything was fine as soon as he came home though, we were both wrong really but I totally was the first to overreact. I think we're just getting nervous/anxious about things to come and it's just stressful so this is how we dealt with things yesterday. 

Anyway, today is another day. :)


----------



## DMG83

a whole lot to catch up on!! :)

yourstruly and MA :nope: sorry you're both having a hard time of it atm, DH's can be a total nightmare can't they.. good job we love them :dohh: :winkwink: for example today we were going to the new house and i said about taking the dogs with us, so i said to put them in the back of the van where there was like a meter of space for them to sit in... so he opens the door, plonks them on top of a bunch of boxes at the FRONT of his van near the seats & says they can "figure it out themselves"... well obviously they just jumped into the front and then start to jump all over me. FINALLY settle them down and i say look just put them in the back and show them where to sit and they'll stay.. and his reply!? whilst our 40lb dog is sitting ON MY STOMACH really hurting me!? "oh it's only a 20minute journey, just let him sit on your knee" :dohh: i was not a happy bunny, and my stomach's been hurting since so we fell out about it a bit - AND it's his birthday :wacko: but seriously, show some sense man!!!! :dohh:

i was actually a real bi*ch about our travel system too :blush: MIL has insisted on getting it (cos she didn't want my mum to get it :wacko:) but then started on that i'd have what SHE could afford and what SHE thought would do us etc.. well lets just say a stern "we can afford it ourselves, MY MUM also wants to buy it, therefore get the one we want or butt the hell out" worked pretty effectively... :blush: :rofl: well.. she hasn't paid for it yet lol but we ordered it and she put down the £50 deposit.. it comes in next tuesday so will have to see whether she pays up or not, otherwise she'll be getting her £50 back and DH and I (or my mum :haha: [now that'd pee MIL right off!!] if she still wants to) will get it.. i know it sounds awful but some things (for me the crib, cot, travel system) are really important and you DO want it "just so" :shrug: 

AFM: it was our wedding anniversary yesterday and we had our dove release photo shoot and went for a break away for 1 night, booked it on latebookings.com for £135 to include breakfast (£286 off) THEN got upgraded to a panoramic view suite as well!!!! :cloud9: so we've had a wonderful evening and morning - will be interesting to see how the photos came out.. i'm dreading them lol


----------



## MrsK

ooh, can't wait to see the photos! Hope you post them!

Sorry everyone is having so much trouble with their DH's... they can be a pain ;-) Mine has been wonderfully sweet about things most of the time.. telling me to rest more and even washing the floors for me and everything. Our biggest issue is him really wanting to enjoy these last few weeks before baby and spending as much time as possible with his friends. It's not like he's constantly gone or anything... but he works a lot, so I guess it bothers me a little when he decides to go hang out with his friends instead of with me in his free time. But really, I shouldn't complain.. because he doesn't do it THAT often, and I know he won't get much time away once the baby is here. 

Hope everyone has a great start into the week!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies! Well this morning started out rough. NOW I just have to laugh it off. 7am and the maintenance guys come to shingle the roof. I felt as though I was going to fall through the floor so that woke me up. Doug was still oblivious to the world sleeping. I ran to the bathroom to pee for the umpteenth time (Got to bed around 230am finally) came back into the room to find a HUGE pile of Dog vomit on my rug. Had to call my husband to get it, woke him up...got it, found more...then he had to steam clean the rug. Ran to the bathroom in a sneezing fit and came back to the room where somehow Italian dressing spilled on the floor. Poor Doug had to mop that too. THEN we had to make it to our NICU consult. I'll tell ya, I give my husband a lot of grief, but he honestly does come through with things that need to get done...though just ask him to remember something and he won't have a clue these days. Haha

Nicu consult went better than expected. We have a plan and the Dr. was nice. They won't just wisk Amelia off, they'll let us spend time with her and would only cart her off if she was in an emergency situation. They'll try and allow us to bf'd asap. She was very kind and understanding concerning our loss and just the experience we had that she and her team will be willing to make accomadations for us. She even mentioned that my labs, urine dips and weight have been excellent. She told me I need to be more positive and that she see's no reason why we wouldn't have a healthy baby girl whether giving birth now or "hopefully" at term.

All in all a productive day! I am tired so I'm going to take a nap. Or at least try! Still banging on the room.


----------



## zb5

Sorry so many of you are having issues with your DH's! My DH and I have also been having more issues lately. We got along really well during 2nd tri, but I think as the baby gets closer we are both just more stressed out. And I'm tired, huge, and grumpy and ask him to do more things. He really does help a lot, but there's only so much he can help with before he gets grumpy and irritated. And it's not quite enough for me. :wacko:

My SIL is also trying to quit smoking. She is pregnant too, so I really really hope she will quit. She says she plans to quit but is "gradually cutting down". Well, it's been a couple months now so I hoped she would be cut down to zero by now but no. :( I know it is a really really tough addiction, and some people have a harder time quitting than others. I never was a smoker but my mom struggled with it so much so I believe how hard it can be. Still... I just want SIL to quit already! (Also she is borrowing my car and I really don't want it to smell like smoke!)


----------



## LittleStars

zb5 - when I found out I was pregnant (+ test from pharmacy at least) I literally had one more smoke and then that was it. I felt so guilty having that smoke I just didn't want to do it anymore. My husband on the other hand I believe finished the carton of smokes we had bought and about 2 weeks later quit cold turkey too.. after about 2 days he couldn't handle it so we bought him some herbal cigarettes from the health food store and he would have those when he had a craving, mostly because he just wanted to inhale 'something'. After a few days he realized how nasty they smelled and weaned himself off of those too which was much easier since he was already over the nicotine withdrawl period. I wonder if you have those herbal smokes available and your SIL could try that? Worked wonders for DH. Well at least for 4.5 years.. lol


----------



## zb5

I would love to suggest that to her! I also think the patches, gum, etc. are still better than the cigarettes themselves. Whatever it takes, you know? I feel like a judgy non-smoker if I give her too many "helpful suggestions" though. :blush: I hope DH will rise to the occasion and nudge her a bit... he used to smoke when we met but quit a long time ago so maybe she will be more likely to listen to him.


----------



## Lys

Hi Everyone,
I just read through A LOT of pages to catch up on everything!! Now I have lost track of the whose and the whats but wanted to say hi to everyone at least!!! :flower:

I am 34 weeks + 1 day here and I still can't believe how fast the time has gone!! I had my shower on 8/13 and we setup our crib and changing table last night as well as I have started to wash baby clothes and what not!! SO EXCITING!!

I have 3 more full weeks of work and then I'm on leave as of 37 weeks!! I don't know if the baby has turned out of breech yet but my nurse practitioner doesn't seem to concerned as she says plenty of babies still turn after 34 weeks. I have an appt w/ her on Thurs so hopefully good news!! I don't feel like he has shifted lower and nothing really seems different!!

Oh and I think we have our first name picked out... it will most likely be... Noah!! :D We are still working out the middle name!

Hope everyone is having a good day and week so far!!


----------



## LittleStars

Lys - Love Noah!!! That was on my list for boys.


----------



## MrsK

Love Noah! DH doesn't, though.. he's so picky.. lol. My absolute top pick is Lucas.. and I'm still really, really hoping DH will come around to it.. but I don't think he will. It's just not his cup o' tea.. :-(

Exciting that you're getting everything all set up already! I can't wait until my shower this Friday, so I can take inventory and finally get everything I need still. I know the car seat I wanted has been bought, so that's definitely something I'm excited about!! Now it's just small stuff I still need.. and I think the shower *should* take care of most of it. This is definitely the fun part of pregnancy! :-D


----------



## OctBebe

Great name!!!
I want Mason William but OH HATES Mason. :( I'm going to try change that haha


----------



## zb5

I like Noah, and I love Lucas!! Lucas was on our list. We ended up picking Silas. (We've had it picked out for a while but I'm not sharing it very much). So now Lucas is out for future siblings too, because Silas and Lucas would be too much "as" I think, you know? :)


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, girls- the smoking issue has come up at a freakily perfect time....but im in shambles over it:( I found out I was pregnant(finally! ) and stopped that moment, which for TTC for so long I should have quit well before, but anyways. OH supposedly quit also. Now, in the last 7 months i've asked, accused, and bantered him countless times about me thinking he has been smoking for numerous reasons and he assures me not, and even has gotten mad at ME for accusing him. So its been lots of fights because i've found a smell in his car or ashes or something and he denies it so hard that he is really mad at me. Anyways, I caught him yesterday because a month or so ago I vacuumed his car VERY thoroughly to rid of old ashes and busted my butt doing it in all the cracks, well yesterday there are brand new ashes in it. He denied it, got pissed, and left. Well later was admitted that he does smoke but its all my fault, as I "stress him out." So now he is blaming it on me, and has really been lying to my face and going behind my back for 7 months, AND smoking in his car, which the baby will be riding in..its not only just the smoking issue, its the trust issue now. So if he goes out or has to travel for work, where does the line draw of him doing things behind my back with no worry whatsoever, and easily lying to my face about it? Or justifying it because "ive stressed him out" or something. ....Im really upset:( What can I do to get over this? I am ready to pack up and get out really as I just feel really betrayed. Lying to my face about something small for months on end is just heart breaking. Especially when i've had to give up smoking cold turkey, can't run for a beer, have to watch what I eat constantly, sushi- long lost memory, can't sleep a certain way or bend the wrong position- I have given up doing anything that he can easily do in one second....and he can't give up smoking when he knows how important this is to me? As if I've not been"stressed out" too and what do I do about it? I try to calm myself in worries of stressing the poor baby out as im crying.....sigh. am i just being nuts?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> Oh, girls- the smoking issue has come up at a freakily perfect time....but im in shambles over it:( I found out I was pregnant(finally! ) and stopped that moment, which for TTC for so long I should have quit well before, but anyways. OH supposedly quit also. Now, in the last 7 months i've asked, accused, and bantered him countless times about me thinking he has been smoking for numerous reasons and he assures me not, and even has gotten mad at ME for accusing him. So its been lots of fights because i've found a smell in his car or ashes or something and he denies it so hard that he is really mad at me. Anyways, I caught him yesterday because a month or so ago I vacuumed his car VERY thoroughly to rid of old ashes and busted my butt doing it in all the cracks, well yesterday there are brand new ashes in it. He denied it, got pissed, and left. Well later was admitted that he does smoke but its all my fault, as I "stress him out." So now he is blaming it on me, and has really been lying to my face and going behind my back for 7 months, AND smoking in his car, which the baby will be riding in..its not only just the smoking issue, its the trust issue now. So if he goes out or has to travel for work, where does the line draw of him doing things behind my back with no worry whatsoever, and easily lying to my face about it? Or justifying it because "ive stressed him out" or something. ....Im really upset:( What can I do to get over this? I am ready to pack up and get out really as I just feel really betrayed. Lying to my face about something small for months on end is just heart breaking. Especially when i've had to give up smoking cold turkey, can't run for a beer, have to watch what I eat constantly, sushi- long lost memory, can't sleep a certain way or bend the wrong position- I have given up doing anything that he can easily do in one second....and he can't give up smoking when he knows how important this is to me? As if I've not been"stressed out" too and what do I do about it? I try to calm myself in worries of stressing the poor baby out as im crying.....sigh. am i just being nuts?

No, emotions are high for all of us now as I'm starting to see. That makes things more intense. The lying for months over something like this is silly. Blaming it on you is NOT taking responsibility for his own actions and frankly is childish. I wouldn't own that. Take that remark and put it back in his own lap. Your both in charge of your own "recovery" if that makes sense. You took the responsibility as the mother to make sure your baby is safe by stopping what could be lethal. Now it's his turn. Could you have the pediatrician talk with him about how smoking in the first year can cause upper respiratory issues such a asthma? Ask if it would be worth your childs health and overall well-being for him to smoke?

I would also share in a calmer tone that his lies have caused you to wonder if there is anything else he isn't telling you and if he feels comfortable at all being honest in your marriage. Tell him you love him, you love your baby and the only reason you want him to stop is because you love him, care about his health and care about the baby you made together. Try not to solely make him out to be the bad guy, but DEF. don't take the "it's your fault" on. Nope! You've done your part, now he has to choose whether he wants to follow through or not. His lies and his condemnation doesn't come from you, but because he was caught lying and probably feels as though he's struggling to quit. Turn it around and ask him how you could help him follow through. Ask him if he's GENUINELY serious about quitting.

I think the biggest part of a marriage is communication. It takes time. It's not going to happen overnight but the best thing you can do is come together and find out how you can make this work for the better of both of your health AND your baby. :hugs::flower:


----------



## shelleney

Oh Nyp :hugs: Im so sorry Hun.

I have had the same conversation with my OH - if I have had to give up alcohol, pate, runny eggs, brie, my asthma and eczema medication, my figure, my freedom, etc, etc, WHY CANT HE GIVE UP THE CIGARETTES?!

But i dont have the issue of him lying - because when I ask him if he has been smoking, he says "yes" straight away. Although sometimes I feel like thats worse in a way. He's just so blase about it, he isnt ashamed at all. He wont accept that its dangerous for me and the baby. He says im overreacting :(

I havent got any answers, Nyp, but Im here to talk if you need to :hugs:
xx


----------



## LittleStars

Nypage - There is a financial, emotional and health factor involved in smoking. I think that you need to write down how you are feeling, make DH read the letter and then decide what his plan is. Ask him how he will remain accountable and make a deal to work together to help him. Even if all you can get him to agree to at this point is to not smoke in the car or house and to wash his hands and brush his teeth after any he does have. Anything would be a step up from sneaking around. Perhaps he just needs motivation (I know I know a baby and your smiling face along with good health should be enough), mini goals for example. Perhaps he just needs a different aid to help stop smoking. I'm not a big fan of nicotine substitutes myself because to me that's the hardest part - withdrawl but for many people it works because it breaks the physical habit. I dunno. I'm just babbling and hoping some of this might make sense. I know I will be watching my husband like a hawk as soon as he goes back to university, it'll be a while before I totally trust he's smoke-free since he's quit for a few weeks at a time before since he restarted. It's hard and it sucks but we're here to talk if you want.

Shelleney - Dh is thankfully always honest about everything including his smoking. In some ways I'd rather think he's quit so I could ignore the problem but I am grateful he doesn't hide it. I just hate the justification that comes with it. 'I don't know anyone at school" "I made a friend and he always offers" "I hate work it sucks" "It was a special occassion" etc. So lame! 

On the bright side.. I got the curtain rod/curtain up in the nursery. Yay me! Today's plan is to go look at baby mattresses and buy DH some new jeans. Poor guy has been putting on the pregnancy weight alongside me. He really needs to get it off asap though, he has his fitness test with the military in December. I am also hoping to pick a few things up for my sister's baby basket. 

Tell me how this sounds: I cannot go to my sister's baby shower since it'll be in a different city and the weekend I have a planned c-section for. However, she will be in town for all of next week which will be her last visit until Christmas (baby is due Oct 17th). Anyway, so I plan on making up a gift 'basket' for her as my present to her for the new baby. I wanna avoid all the usual things that people buy and she's bought or already had gifted by grandparents-to-be the large items and will get tonnes of the usual shower crap. So I've already got a book with lullabies/CD, I was going to get a few toys for 6+months since no one bought me any for my shower, an outfit of two for 6-9 months, a couple of baby books and 'pleather' monkey head bookends (he DH is REALLY into monkeys and the theme for the room is jungle). And then a few nice smelly things from a Bath&BodyWorks for the momma to pamper herself when she get a little time. Any of that sound dumb or can you think of anything to add to make it better? My sister has always spoiled DD and has been a great aunt but it's hard to reciprocate at a time when we are expecting two more of our own. So I am hoping to give her items that are appreciated and will have long term use versus just matching $ for $. 

Anway enough of today's ramble. Have a good day girls :)


----------



## DMG83

littlestars i love your gift ideas :thumbup: that's really thoughtful and nice. My mum is going to get us some 6+ month gifts and outfits as really everyone goes for new born or 0-3months and she wants to be useful and not just "cute"

I think everything you said was great.. 

sorry about the OH's smoking ladies :wacko: only advice i can give is to stick by your guns when they are saying you are all "overreacting".. *my* personal experience only relates to my dad smoking, i am asthmatic, as are half my brothers and sisters and i'm sad to say that i really do believe that my dad's smoking had a lot to do with it (even though he had to smoke outside he was allowed to smoke in the car :dohh:)

but more than the physical problems it can cause... my dad smoked up until about 3yrs ago, when he quit cold turkey after smoking for 40yrs. What led him to that point of quitting was that he ended up in and out of hospital with treatment for emphysemia (sp??), pneumonia, bronchittis, chest infections, heart trouble.. you name it, he had it....

Now luckily, as they say (and it is true) the effects of smoking CAN be reversed, or in the very least halted, as soon as smoking stops (sorry to anyone who says different and bolloc*s to the stopping smoking causes more stress and is dangerous campaigners - my dad went from 40 a day for 40+ years to nil) and he is now much MUCH healthier.. he can come out shopping and he had the energy to make our LO's crib (handcarved).. and his life expectancy has increased dramatically..

unfortunately i'm now 28.. and although i will never say this to my dad.. i will never forgive him for smoking for all those years, for making me live every day knowing that i could lose my dad through his own selfishness, and knowing that he never cared enough about US to stop smoking for his own health.. that's really not something anyone should have to live with, the knowledge that their child has had those thoughts about them for as long as they can remember.. :nope: and it still makes me sad now, that my dad has prematurely aged, that he still has health issues as a direct result of smoking (although they have lessened) and that he never really fully enjoyed our childhood with us because he was always out the door chugging away on a cigarette...

so :shrug: that's my experience.. i can't preach cos it's not something i've ever done - i smoked one pack of cigarettes when i split with my abusive ex, smoked them in 4 hours, vomited for a week and never touched one before or since lol but i know what smoking can do to a family, and probably more importantly, i know what it's like to be the little one watching daddy smoke.. it's not nice. "If your daddy smokes he's going to die".. not pleasant for a 10yr old child to have that said to them in the playground and walk around every day thinking daddy is going to kill himself.. :dohh:

i hope all your OH's have the strength to give up sooner or later :hugs:

sorry for ranting, it's just a topic that gets me very upset lol xx


----------



## zb5

Nypage, I'm sorry to hear that! I would be really upset too. As MA says, it seems like emotions are high right now for all of us and our DH's. Third tri is a pretty stressful place to be I guess. I hope your DH will stop lying to you. And like Littlestars says, maybe you could come to some sort of compromise where he doesn't smoke in the car, washes his hands, etc.... Of course it would be great if he would just quit alongside you but he may not see that as an option right now.

Littlestars, the gift basket idea sounds great!

AFM, we are 3 days away from our move and I am seriously stressing out. I'm having super pregnancy brain and being really forgetful. Which is hard because usually I'm the one who reminds DH of all the crap we need to do. Now neither of us is on top of things! We completely spaced about our cats vet appointment yesterday and showed up 45 minutes late. It was really important as they need health certificates to fly with us to the new house. :dohh: Fortunately the vet was really nice and didn't make us reschedule.

Then I tried to transfer money between bank accounts and accidentally chose the wrong accounts and overdrafted DH's business checking account... :blush: I realized my mistake early enough that I think it'll be okay, but I hate when I do stuff like that!

Aaah... back to my busy day. It's my last day at work, I'm cleaning out my desk and then going to dinner at my uncle's house. Will be gone 9am-9pm. I want to say goodbye to everyone but I'd almost rather just stay home and work on move stuff at this point. :(


----------



## shelleney

I think your sister's baby basket sounds lovely Littlestars. And I think she will appreciate the thoughtfullness and practicality of it :)

Sorry to hear about your experience with your Dad's smoking, Nai. I also have asthma as a result (possibly) from my Dad smoking when I was a baby. But fortunately, he quit when I was 4 years old, and never started again. The asthma is a pain in the butt for me, but his health is fine! go figure! :(

zb5 - congrats on finishing work! woohoo! :D

xx


----------



## nypage1981

Wow thanks ladies. It cept good to get that off my chest. I guess I'm afraid now of trusting him, as he was so casual and easy to lie right to me. And then go about his day justifying doing something behind my back. I'm mainly hurt from the lying. It was easy for him and that breaks my heart. 

Nai your words made me cry!. I think of all the times my 7 year old daughter had to see us smoking and it makes me ill and feel so badly. I know I'm done forever, for my kids, but I can't trust that he is. I just feel so confused as to how my best friend deceived me purposely day after day and didn't bat an eye. 

Men are really frustrating. Idk whats next, guess im still hurting.


----------



## 20102001

nypage1981 said:


> Wow thanks ladies. It cept good to get that off my chest. I guess I'm afraid now of trusting him, as he was so casual and easy to lie right to me. And then go about his day justifying doing something behind my back. I'm mainly hurt from the lying. It was easy for him and that breaks my heart.
> 
> Nai your words made me cry!. I think of all the times my 7 year old daughter had to see us smoking and it makes me ill and feel so badly. I know I'm done forever, for my kids, but I can't trust that he is. I just feel so confused as to how my best friend deceived me purposely day after day and didn't bat an eye.
> 
> Men are really frustrating. Idk whats next, guess im still hurting.

Have you spoken to him yet or what are you planning on saying ... and if so what did he say .. ?


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, we have spoken constantly about it....right off the bat I had told him how much im hurting over the lies. He basically has said I either move on and we do this, or we decide if I cannot forgive him for it....I just can't work out in my head if im able to just forget the lying part. I seem to be stuck on that. Sigh.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. Very interesting 24hrs. Our peke is still sick. More of the trotts EVERY HOUR and she only got sick once with vomiting. I've had to wake Doug every hour over the night to take her out. He got a taste of what it's been like for me. Was quite grumpy each time he had to get up. :haha: I've been waking up to pee every hour, uncomfortable positioning, etc. etc. So maybe this is his turn to comprehend what it will be like when Amelia gets here. :lol:

Early this morning I noticed I hadn't felt Amelia so we called Perinatal Center and I let them know I've been having quite a lot of pressure in my lower back. They asked us to come in and put me on the monitor...checked the Amniotic fluid etc. She's back to breech though. :wacko: This kid is going to do her OWN thing! :lol:

BEFORE we got there we were at the McDonalds drive thru getting bottled water and the car started shaking. I thought some oddball got under our car and was trying to steal a part whilst the car was on. No tree's were blowing so it wasn't wind....turns out we had a 5.9 earthquake here in Central NY. 

I was prescribed Ambien! I'll be starting it tonight. She came up with a plan to try it three days in a row to see if it starts the sleep process on it's own again. I'll take a shower, turn the air on and rest before bed. I'm praying it works. It would be a blessing! She also prescribed a prenatal cradle pelvic support for my lower abdomen since I've had such a hard time with the pressure below. They had to order it in my size however it's covered under our insurance 100%. SO, I may catch up on some sleep and be a bit more myself in a few days. REALLY looking forward to it!

I'm exhausted to haven't comprehended a whole lot with the thread today. Just wishing you all a good night and ZB, you gave me a laugh about the absentmindedness. That is SO Doug and I right now. :rofl: Glad the business acct. is okay though. When do you leave again? When will your internet be up n running?? If it's not going to be for awhile, maybe we should switch cell numbers to text in case one of us goes into labor so we know how the other is doing? You've kinda become my bump buddy since we're due a day apart. I'd hate to lose track of you sweet friend! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

WOW MA. I am glad that everything checked out ok with Amelia though, even if she is breach that stinker. At least it isnt early labor so now you need to relax and get some sleep. I really hope the ambien works for you. 

I went to the doc today and they are having me to go Physical Therapy now. Sheesh! And I got "talked to" about still monitoring my sugars once a day or so...uhhh, what? I can't win in this pregnancy! He says, still a good idea to monitor them and change your diet....well yes, I get that, but hellllllo, I dont have diabetes so stop treating me like i do. Anyways, i've never done physical therapy on anything so kinda nervous. I dont like people paying attention to my body and stuff even medically, so I get very nervous and shy with that all. 

Oh, and im an aunt for the first time today! My sis had her baby and her name is Olivia and im just so glad!:happydance:

Zb- good luck with the move!


----------



## LittleStars

nypage - congrats on being an aunty! I am still waiting on that honor myself. 

zb - hope the move goes smoothly!

MA - hope the sleep aids work for you. Any clue on what wrong with the dog? 

We went shopping yesterday and DH and DD got a total of 5 pairs of jeans. Must be nice! I'm pretty sure that after I give birth I'm going to be desperately shopping for fall/winter clothing as nothing will fit me for a few months until I get back to fighting form. We never got around to looking/buying mattresses for the cribs so I'm hoping if we go out today we can do that.


----------



## nypage1981

I have totally NOT looked at matresses because they confuse me. Lol. What are you going to look for in a matress for the cribs?


----------



## LittleStars

After reading through a few websites this seemed to be the gist of things: tight fit to crib, plastic lined minimum one layer, firm with stiff edges. That's for a coil mattress at least. If you are going for foam it's a whole different ballgame. 

Last time I just took the free one that came from the store when I bought the crib and thought nothing of it. I know there is a decent one at ToysRUs for $120 but when buying two and knowing that they can be overpriced on certain items I'm looking to shop around. Going to try Walmart, Zellers and Sears I think. Assuming I can get DH to agree since I need him to carry everything. :)

Meanwhile my neck on the right side is getting really sore as the morning passed. It hurts to turn my head. ??? Don't know why it's manifesting itself as the day goes on since I would have guessed I just slept wrong by how it feels but then shouldn't I have felt it when I woke up? I dunno. Meh.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Did you hear them?? Did you hear the angels singing last night?! Hallelujah chorus was playing! Yup, I got SLEEP! :happydance: :rofl: Oh how I feel refreshed! Thank you Lord! :happydance: \o/

As for mattresses we got the firm. Firm mattress the way littlestars explains it is what everyone recommends because it cuts down on Sids. :winkwink:


----------



## yourstruly10

Mommy's Angel- Happy to hear everything is good with Amelia. Even though I have a posterior placenta and should be feeling lots I actually dont feel much of her movement. That is one nice thing about having the nurses here and being on the monitor daily. And YAY! for sleep. 

nypage1981- Congrats to your Sister and to you on becoming an auntie!

Im really not 100% sure what your supposed to look for in a mattress. I got mine from Walmart ( ordered online ) for 60$ which I thought was great. The discription says:
Hypoallergenic sleeping surface is free of Phthalates and Lead,
Meets Federal flammability standard 16 CFR 1633 without the use of potentially harmful chemicals
So thats all great.

One thing I do know is it should have firm support. Im assuming this is so baby cant really squish into it if they roll.

AFM: I have a second BPP(bio physical profile) ultrasound on friday to recheck and make sure my fluid levels have not gone down as they are already at the low end of normal. My fluid level was an 8 and the perrinatologist told me they like to see it between 10-12 at this point. They aren't concerned about it right now but want to make sure it isnt dropping to much and that it stays above 5. If it gets to 5 or lower Ill be put back in the hospital and possibly deliver early. If everything looks good my daily home monitoring will hopefully go down to 3 days a week and will end at 35 weeks.

We have finished Ali's room! Its very simple but im quite pleased with it. Ill add a few pictures at the end. The walls are not painted pink they only look pink from the light shinning through her curtains. We did the same in Ava's room but with purple curtains.



https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb343/yourstruly20102011/DSC09030.jpghttps://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb343/yourstruly20102011/DSC09029.jpg

https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb343/yourstruly20102011/DSC09028.jpghttps://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb343/yourstruly20102011/DSC09027.jpg

https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb343/yourstruly20102011/DSC09026.jpghttps://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb343/yourstruly20102011/DSC09024.jpg


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aww, Ali's room is cute! Good job. I bet that really makes your heart melt knowing it's finished and ready for her. We have the furniture but I haven't gotten to the decor yet. I'll wait until AFTER the shower next weekend. :winkwink:


----------



## shelleney

Aww, Ali's bedroom is beautiful! Makes me excited to start on our little girl's room!
xx


----------



## caleblake

I finally have my internet connection fixed, so hope to be back on much more. update for those not on the facebook page but mysection has been moved to the 8th sept so I get to meet my baby 2 weeks tomorrow xxx


----------



## Adele2011

Lucas was on our list :thumbup: and Olivia is in our top2 but i'm team blue so not just yet hehe. 
Littlestars- basket sounds so thoughtful she will be touched lots of thought put in to it :hugs: 
:happydance: woo hoo bout sleep mommys angel pleased for you hows your dog?
I love love love the nursery i liked furniture when you put pics on but its even better all together just need your :baby: now
welcome back gash missed you. 2 weeks wow :kiss: how ru feeling?


----------



## caleblake

Im ok, 2 weekss still seems like forever away cause Im so knackered but I think it will fly in. Im back at the consultants next wednesday, then the following monday and Im being admitted the day before so will actually go into hospital 2 weeks today. Im a bity worried about baby being in scbu as its the same gestation my little boy was born at and was in intensive care for a few days with wet lungs but hes great now xxx


----------



## shelleney

Ooh Gash! 2 weeks isnt long at all! how exciting!
xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Adele, Thanks for asking. Our Dog seems fine today. We have been careful with her the past two days. She's been getting white rice and baby electrolytes. She started feeling better last night but we kept her little doggie bed next to my husband. She slept there all night long without getting up to nudge us she had to go outside quick. I gave her some yogurt to work the intestinal tract and it seemed to help her out. I'll give her a little more today and see how she does. 

On a lighter note...I'm DYING for cake! I'd have my husband run to the grocery store but they changed the frosting to a 0 trans fat OIL and call it butter cream...how can it be buttercream frosting when there's no butter or actual cream now?! It LITERALLY tastes like your eating lard. 

The good news is that my cousins wedding is this friday. My husband is having filet mignon and I'm having lobster tail. I DO believe the cake will be ritzy and hopefully there will be MORE than enough for this pregnant woman who has been craving cake for days. :rofl:

I like it when we go to ritzy weddings. Who wouldn't want surf and turf is someone ELSE is paying for it?! :shrug: lol No tip needed. :rofl:


----------



## DMG83

what's a ritzy wedding MA!?

i love ali's room... :cloud9:

i put the testers on the nursery wall at the new house last night to check they were what i wanted and i'm 99% sure it's what i want :haha: so we'll start painting next week now.. 

had a mini melt down yesterday all this talk of crib mattresses :haha: rang my mum crying that she hadn't bought me my mattress yet (she won't let me buy it cos my dad made our crib and it's their gift to do it including bedding/mattress etc.) i probably sounded like a right fruit loop - "but she'll know i'm not ready for her if she came early and i don't even have a MATTRESS FOR MY BABY :cry: :cry:" :dohh: so we're going next weekend lol

and hinted quite badly (ie. outright said it basically) that dad really should be starting on the cot by now if he wants to make one otherwise i could go buy one if he's too poorly/too tired/can't afford it etc. but apparently he's already been measuring up and designing it already so he's starting it v soon.. "but i want her room to be peeeeeeeeeerfect, not wait for the cot to go in :cry: :cry:" 

omgoodness i bet my mum thought she had a stroppy hormonal demanding little teenager on her hands again yesterday... :rofl:

we met up for coffee this morning and she said "you know i'll be there to help you the minute the baby is born and you've got nothing to worry about, and she really won't know what colour her bedding is when she's first born or whether her room was perfect in that instant"... :blush: yeah i know, but I WANT IT TO BE PERFECT!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :blush:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nai, I totally understand. We have idea' in our mind and I think it's more for US than for the little ones. 

Ritzy is just another word for expensive and elegant. This wedding stuff is lasting 3 days. One would think it was an Indian wedding. Dinner here, brunch there, wedding here, reception at a castle over there. :lol: The guy she's marrying is nice and LOADED. So there's no real limit to the expense which I'm happy with because of the surf and turf alone. Hey...It's like dining out in extravagance without having to pay for dinner and a tip. They're even having a live band (not that I can dance because I have the stitch in and am WAY too close....I have a whole lot of pressure in my lower back.

Which also reminds me that I spoke with a friend of mine from high school who also had the stitch. She also had pressure in her lower back and had her baby a week after the stitch came out. I've been guessing that with Amelia and preparing but the Dr.'s keep telling me having had the stitch in will sometimes keep the tissue together for weeks before actual labor until the tissue loosens. This sure is going to be anyones guess when we have her. While I'd LOVE to have her in October, I have this feeling she'll be here mid Sept. I'm guessing two weeks after my shower next weekend. If I'm wrong, I'll be excited because I really want to have her in October.


----------



## zb5

Don't worry MA, I still have internet! I've been checking in and reading but haven't had much time to post. I'm sure I won't go without internet for too long as my DH needs it for his work. If it's not up and running in our new house right away, we will be at Starbucks or the public library to get our fix!

Well the packers are here and are just finishing up putting everything in boxes. :shock: They are amazing - they do everything 10 times as fast as I would. I don't know how they find the energy. I'm nervous but thankful we have the packers and movers and aren't doing this all ourselves! Phew.

Tonight we clean up 6 years of dirt so I won't be embarrassed in front of our old landlord and hopefully get as much of our security deposit back as possible...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Don't worry MA, I still have internet! I've been checking in and reading but haven't had much time to post. I'm sure I won't go without internet for too long as my DH needs it for his work. If it's not up and running in our new house right away, we will be at Starbucks or the public library to get our fix!
> 
> Well the packers are here and are just finishing up putting everything in boxes. :shock: They are amazing - they do everything 10 times as fast as I would. I don't know how they find the energy. I'm nervous but thankful we have the packers and movers and aren't doing this all ourselves! Phew.
> 
> Tonight we clean up 6 years of dirt so I won't be embarrassed in front of our old landlord and hopefully get as much of our security deposit back as possible...

I feel all emotional. :rofl: You moving is making me nervous and I'm not even moving! :dohh: :lol: Can't wait until your settled and by then you'll be ready for baby. Can't WAIT to see him! :happydance::cloud9::kiss::flower:

Praying for travel mercies, peace and contentment as you travel cross country to your new home...praying also that everything gets there safely, and that you'll be ready for when baby boy is here. May you also find joy in your new journey in life and be abundantly blessed In Jesus name...AMEN!


----------



## LittleStars

Ali's bedroom is so cute! The furniture really looks nice in there. Great job!

Gash - 2 weeks! So nuts! I've already started my countdown until my c-section. 6weeks, 1 day. lol Seems like forever and it's a lot of pressure on me to keep the babies in there since I know the date is perfect for DH's schedule ironically. Are you on bedrest until then or just light duty?

zb5 - yay for movers. I know when we bought this house and moved it kept saying 'this is the last time we're doing this on our own!' We did hire movers but they were paid by the hour so we did a lot of pre-moving and helped on the big day to make things go faster. Next time we hope it will be a military move and then they will pack and unpack, the whole nine yards! I hate moving. 

MA - I haven't enjoyed the cakes at the past few weddings I've gone to. It's like people suddenly want to cut costs to the wedding so they go with some lady in the church who claims she can do that cake and then it's just crap. lol My whole entire wedding was done on a tight budget but I did not skimp on the cake - just ordered the right size for the wedding rather than large just to look impressive. It was a black forest cake with buttercream icing incased in bakery made fondant. Not the crap you buy at Michael's that is made by Wilton's. I know the difference!! lol I hope this cake at the wedding will not disappoint you!! *drool*

Nai - we all have a right to our crazy moments, we're pregnant! Hello! Last night I wasn't feel quite right and DH kept asking me to explain. All I could tell him was this: It feels like I have an invisible silcone neck brace on the it's pushing on the back of my neck making me feel weird. DH laughed at me and told me I was nuts. Nice! lol

I tried to get a mattress yesterday, honest I did! I got to Walmart first and checked all three they were offering and they were all soooooo soft. By the time we had also gone to a few other stores to pop in for this and that I was POOPED! So was DD. So we headed home with no mattress. I'm hoping I can go to look again today elsewhere. I really want to get the mattresses so I can put the bedding on properly so the room looks more finished so I can get a better clue as to what I want to paint for the walls. I did get some canvases though so I'm ready to paint. Even got some water colour paper so either way I'm covered. Just need to motivate myself. Hehehe. I got the absolute cutest receiving blanket for myself err I mean the babies.. it's aquas and greens but it's a pattern of a really cute dragon breathing fire to roast his own marshmallow. It just made me smile because of it's cheekiness I had to buy it.


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies!

Thanks for info on crib mattress. Its funny I worry about that, as I dont even have a crib yet, and since im having baby in my room in a bassinette am not stressing to go buy one until he is born. lol. 

Yours- what a pretty room for ALi! Good job! 

MA- cake. OMG, its breakfast time and you've just created a new "i need to have this" moment for me! haha. We have a place called the Cake Box which is kinda far from me but i want to go now! 

Nai- hope it turns out just the way you want it and quickly! 

Little- Good luck with trying for a mattress today again! 

Anyone going to use a monitor that detects breathing/ movement for baby? 

Also, anyone have cats that they worry about getting to snuggly with baby? I want some kind of monitor that would alarm, say, if the cat got into the basinette or something with him....just not sure what kind. 

Anyone else I missed- hello! And happy day to you:) 

I am glad today, getting over my OH smoking/ lying issue. Its silly to think that he was lying to be vindictive and evil to me. He was lying as he really just wants to smoke, and maybe feels guilty over it. Of course, if he does it again, then we really have an issue because now he knows how hurt I was over the lies....but it feels good that we are finally talking and enjoying each other again! I missed my partner! Even if now I have to install a camera into his car.....haha kidding.


----------



## LittleStars

nypage - I'm just getting a regular monitor, nothing fancy. It is the highest consistently rated one from Babies R US here on the Canadian website. A VTECH with DECT technology. 

As for kitties. My cats were curious about the baby stuff when the baby wasn't around last time around but ran far far away when they saw her coming. She cried and was loud and unpredictable and it scared them silly. We never had her sleep with the door open and reprimanded them for going in her room for the 2-3 months before DD arrived to condition them. Other than that we had no problems. It took them about 3 years to come around to DD and even now they are wary of her. Though she did learn that if she sprays catnip spray in her room she can entice them to stay and then she traps them in her room and chases them. lol Good times. I'm sure the cats will be thrilled when they see us bring another two of those 'things' home with us in a few weeks.


----------



## nypage1981

Is that one that monitors movement or breathing Little? 

I have just one cat, but his way of snuggling is to lie across my neck....and he loves my daughter so so much so has no worries of children....Also, baby will be in our room, and I dont want to close my door as I'd be afraid of closing myself off to my 7 year old daughter ( i always have this paranoid schizo fear of her being stolen in the middle of the night!), so its impossible to keep cat out of the area where baby will sleep. im so scared and dont know what to do!


----------



## DMG83

i think we're getting one for movement and breathing.. but we havent got it yet so we'll see...

signed our tenancy agreement on the new house today, get the keys on saturday, out of the old house by tuesday, really looking forward to be settled and get on with my little princess' room!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Concerning monitors, I'm not getting the movement one. It'll throw me over the edge with worry constantly. I've heard from some friends it goes off sometimes and the babies are okay they just moved. We're getting the video monitor by Summer which a couple mommies recommended. Target has it for 150 something.

Cake.....littlestars, I'm sure this cake won't be made by someone from the church. This guy is LOADED and spares no money! He's a lawyer for a massive bank company in New York City and also delves into investments. Their registry was crazy :wacko: One thing they had was a crystal cake and spatula set that cost 350.00. I actually splurged for two cake pans that cost us 50.00 bucks I could have bought at walmart for 5.00 a piece. :rofl: I hope she'll make us a cake with it. :rofl: 

Honestly she deserves to be happy. She caught her ex in bed with someone else and it was DEVISTATING! She loved him so much and he hurt her. This guy she met in NY City where she resides and he's from our hometown in CNY. They never met before and it seems they have a lot in common and he's a REALLY nice guy. The money aspect really has no relevance but I'm finding it GREAT that there's all these luxeries with the whole affair tomorrow. I've opted out of the next days functions including brunch because it's too much. I'm exhausted and am feeling SO much pressure in my lower back and abdomen. Gee, you'd think "I" was having twins with all this pain! :wacko:

I AM looking forward to the cake though. I hope I can sneak up for a few slices. :rofl:


----------



## DMG83

she's never met the man she's marrying!?!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nai1983 said:


> she's never met the man she's marrying!?!

No silly, :rofl: She never met him until they both met in New York City but they both grew up in Central NY 5 hours away in the same hometown. They just never meant until YEARS later. The whole story is quite cute really.


----------



## MrsK

LittleStars, love the basket idea! I always like giving more unusual but useful gifts.. the kind of stuff you don't get 10 others of at the baby shower ;-)

Love the nursery! So cute! Can't wait to finish mine up in the next few weeks.. Today I put up three blank canvases.. lol.. I still want to paint some jungle animals on them, but since I haven't gotten around to it-- I hung them blank to at least "sort of" see what it will look like. ha!

I know it's a little silly how we all want the nursery to be perfect-- it's not like LO will know! Especially because mine will be in our room for the first few months.. so why am I so crazy about getting this nursery finished?! *facepalm*

Zb5 - hope you have a great move! I'm sure it's exciting, even if it's exhausting!

MA - ooh, the wedding sounds wonderful! I myself am not the kind of person who can stand to spend tons of money on a single day like that, and tried to stay within a pretty small budget.. but I'd love to attend a really fancy wedding with lobster dinners and live bands someday.. sounds lovely!! Hope the wedding cake is really good.. My mom does wedding cakes professionally, and always complains how people never cut the cake until the very end.. and by then, hardly anyone wants to eat it. So all her hard work gets admired but not enjoyed!

Nyp - If baby will be in the room with you, I don't think you need to worry about the cat too much.. Most mothers are very aware of their babies, even in their sleep-- if the cat jumps into the bassinet, I think you'd notice.. unless the bassinet won't be close to your bed.

I've been buying tons of cloth diapers these last few days! It's like I just can't control the urge.. lol.. they're all sooo cute! I'm buying a lot of different brands so I can try them out and see which ones I like best/which ones fit LO best. I really need to stop buying them, though.. otherwise I will have too many different ones and won't know which ones to buy more of.. hehe.. OR I won't have money to buy more of the ones I really like ;-)


----------



## LittleStars

The DECT technology is just the sound/distance quality. I couldn't do the movement one and the camera one isn't really of interest to me. My sister's husband is setting up a videocam for the nursery so he can 'spy' while on the road. He travels a lot for work. Creepy! lol I feel sorry for my sister. 

As for the cat.. nyp - are you sleeping baby in a play yard? If so you could try spraying some of that apple spray to deter cats and also put a bug netting on the top and it would also deter the cat. Set it up early so the cat can investigate and learn it's lesson. 

MA - my DH and I for years had near misses of meeting. He worked at a donut place I used to go to, he did a co-op placement at the same place I did but different department and then he was a security guard for Nortel while I worked there as a project assistant, he even knew the guard I had a crush on! lol But if we had met when he were younger it would have never worked for us. I'm 3.5 years older and when I met him at 25 I felt mildly concerned about the age difference so it definitely wouldn't have worked earlier. I guess things are just meant to be! 

Still no mattress for me. I was only able to convince DH to go to one store with me to look before he was bored and wanted to go home. DD sided with him so I was out of luck. I'll have to try again tomorrow!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

littlestars...you'll find a mattress. It is a hard purchase that's for sure. Took us awhile. I love hearing your story about you and DH. I think the same thing about my cousin. Had she met this guy back then, it NEVER would have worked. Sadly she and I went through separate trauma...Doug and I with our son...I was SEVERELY depressed and a few months later she with her husband. She loved him so much. She questioned herself and the relationship for not seeing it. Was just heartbreaking and I think trauma just changes your perspective as it did me...I'm sure it did with my cousin. So I pray this marriage works and she finds they are blessed together. It's my hope for her. 

Mrs. K, I never really got why cake was eaten at the end. I for ONE will LOVE this cake with all my heart. :rofl: I just hope I don't look like a hog. Haha I'm also hoping it won't be some fru fru type of flavor. I can handle fondont if it's professionally made but I'd rather have buttercream or a specialty frosting. I'll be sure to share with you all how it was. :lol: I've been CRAVING cake!


----------



## Adele2011

MA- Glad your dogs better and mmm cake wedding sounds fab i'd eat everything in sight make most of it. 
Little stars- the blanket sounds v cute i like dragons and marshmallows yum. 
Nypage- i'm not getting a monitor as using moses basket next to my bed to begin with and agree with ma i've heard they can just panic you. I'll get a normal monitor when he's in his room tho. I've got a cat who's 17 (bless) but i'm not going to leave him alone with baby. I reckon he'll keep his distance and at his age doesnt do much anyway but :sleep: 

We don't really have baby showers in the uk but on sunday i'm having some girls round i've told them to bring pjs or tracksuit so we can chill out and have some nice nibbles. My best friend has bought some decorations and is doing some games and making cupcakes :happydance: 

Went to midwife yesterday and :baby: head is down checking it out which is good i asked if she could tell what size he might be she said oh definately a good size i said about 8.5lbs and she laughed. So i'm thinking he might be a big un hehe.


----------



## DMG83

i didn't know people were so interested in the wedding cake!!! :haha: i guess we had what you would call a "ritzy" wedding of sorts MA.. guest-wise it was pretty intimate at 100 guests (i'm one of 8 plus partners/children etc. got us to 50 just with immediate family, then closest friends and a handful of cousins and 2 aunties on DH's side) - we had a meal at a restaurant on the thursday before the wedding with those that could make it, then on the day a champagne buffet at the church followed by a champagne reception with live band (over here you tend to have a string quartet/harpist/band or at least music playing on arrival) then the wedding breakfast meal (a sit down meal followed by speeches and champagne etc.) followed by dancing then in the evening and more food... LOTS of eating lol then a big breakfast the morning after at our venue where everyone waved us off on honeymoon... perhaps that's not classed as ritzy though? i've no clue lol

BUT we left our cake til the evening, we had 20 extra friends turn up to the evening and wanted them to be involved in the wedding so saved the cake cutting for then.. but before the evening meal. Everyone DID seem really eager for the cake now i think about it :haha: we had a traditional fruit layer, a chocolate layer and a raspberry sponge and vanilla layer.. there was no cake left at the end of the night so i guess it went down well! lol i never thought it would be annoying to the person who made it cos it was left til the evening.. for us it worked well anyway :thumbup:

the wedding we went to at the beginning of this month was a very small affair, hog roast and buffet style food for the whole day, garden party at the brides' mums' home but it was lovely still.. and everyone STILL loved the cake, that one was made by a lady of the church i believe lol

i think everyone just LOOOOOVES cake :rofl:


----------



## LittleStars

Morning girls.

Another day and I'm set to look for the mattress again. I HAVE found one but I just don't love the price of it when I have 2 to buy. I'm hoping to find a similar quality one for a little less. Really only have one place left to check before I give in. I also plan on finishing up my gift for my sister so I don't have that ewighing on me either. She's going to be in town on Sunday for the week and I'm hoping to see lots of her and just vegetate!

Adele - that's great that baby is ready to go. Hope he'll stay that way.


----------



## nypage1981

Good morning!

Little- great idea about setting up the baby's sleeping thing early to train the cat, I will do that....as soon as I decide over a bassinet or play yard w bassinet. Grrr. Im sooooo indecisive! Good luck with the mattress again:) Lol. Seems like your biggest feat so far! Do you have any old ones? BRU is having a big "trade in" event starting today so if you trade ANYTHING- stroller, car seat, play yard, crib, high chair, etc- you get 25% off of one thing. We almost bought our stroller last night but heard that and I have an old crib and car seat so plan to trade those in and get 25% off 2 things! Woo hoo! 

Adele- sounds like a fun, not baby shower party! :) 

Nai- your cake sounds yummy. 

Mrs- I agree, if my baby is right next to me, I should know if cat is going into its bed. He's usually at my feet, hope he stays there. Are you planning to paint the canvases? Are you an artist? We keep buying those paint samples from Home Depot and hating them when we get home, but they are in blues and creams and browns so figured I'd have my daughter try to paint something on a few canvases with it for over baby's crib once he is in the crib....just im not an artist and have NO clue !

Hope everyone is doing well. Im being naughty and just had a cupcake for breakfast. But the I had some peanut butter! Haha


----------



## yourstruly10

Good morning everyone!

All the talk about cake last night made me crave it so badly I sent hubby out for cake after supper lol. It was very satisfying. 

As for monitors im not sure I could ever do a movement monitor. I would sit up all night just waiting for it to go off. With Ava we just had a standard regular one and we will be using it with Ali as well. 

Adele2011- Glad to hear your appointment went well and baby is head down! Im expecting to have a fair sized baby this time too. At my last ultrasound she was already in the 75th percentile. Also have a great time at your get together party. Sounds like lots of fun.

LittleStars- Fingers crossed you find a mattress with a price you like. 

I had my second BPP ultrasound this morning to recheck my fluid levels. All good news there. My fluid levels have not gone up but also have not gone down. Still just on the low end of normal which they are ok with. Baby girl is still very much head down. The tech had to ultrasound below my hair line to see her head lol. Good to know all the pressure and movement I feel in my lady area isnt in my head. Still have to go back in two weeks to get everything checked again. Starting to feel like im seeing 100 doctors lol. 

At least now that everything looks good the nurses will hopefully be cut down to 3 days a week instead of daily.


----------



## MrsK

Yourstruly, glad things seem to be going well! My midwife always has to feel for LO's head below the hairline, too.. I remember a time when that would have embarrassed me to no end.. but there isn't much room for shyness in pregnancy, is there? :rofl:

The BRU trade-in sounds interesting.. might have to do that with some of the random hand-me-downs people gave me which I don't really need. Baby shower is tonight! After that I can REALLY shop for everything I still need ;-)

Nyp- the canvases, yeah, planning on painting jungle/safari animals on them. I guess you could say I'm an artist.. I come from a family full of musicians, painters, designers, and the like.. I guess it's in our blood ;-) So although I've never formally studied painting, it's one of those things that come easy to me.... unlike maths! lol! 

You should do some paintings for your nursery! It's not hard at all.. especially for a nursery... it's NOT supposed to look like a photograph, it's supposed to look childish :-D

I think my nesting instinct is starting to kick in.. this morning I deep-cleaned our garage, cleaned my car, and scrubbed the whole house down.. all before 10:30 am! Now I've got a sore back and legs to show for it, of course... probably shouldn't have lifted some of those heavier things in the garage. Feels so good to get things done, though! I might need to take a nap before the baby shower tonight, though... just watch me fall asleep at my own shower ;-)

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend! I'm having some girlfriends stay the night while DH is camping with his friends. Really been looking forward to a girl's night with lots of unhealthy chocolate and chick flicks and giggling until the morning ;-)


----------



## DMG83

i'm doing some canvasses for LO's room too - i'm certainly no artist but i'm *artistic* and i think that's enough to produce something good for a LO's room - after all only we know what we truly want for the room :)

been packing all day, totally ready to just go to bed but so much more to do and i'm running out of boxes!!!! :dohh:


----------



## KateNicola

Due October 16th (this has never changed :haha:) And my guess is a girl due to the large number of girl dreams I have had :winkwink:


----------



## FeistyMom

Just realized I'm not on the list - due Oct 10, boy - confirmed in ultrasound two weeks ago :)


----------



## LittleStars

Yay! So glad to hear I'm not the only crazy lady painting pictures for the nursery. :) 

So I ended up just getting the mattresses from BRU afterall. I got $10 off each one so that was nice. The trade in event isn't being offered here right now but is other times apparently (google). I'll have to keep an eye out for that in the next year.

So mattress done! Yay! 

I tried to get the things I wanted for my sisters present but all the important things fell apart. The monkey bookends that were the main part of the gift had red cordoroy on the ears that I'd never noticed so that'll not work for her purple room. Meh. So I found some other things, I need to do a bit of an inventory on what I actually DID get and see if I still need to get anything else. But yay, mostly done! 

Off to MIL's trailer tomorrow.. blech! But only for the day because there is a special event for the kids.. Halloween! DD is dressing as a fairy, surprise surprise. :)


----------



## MrsK

It's Halloween already? Did I miss all of October? :-D 

I had a wonderful party last night... it was awkward being the center of attention, but still tons of fun :) Got sooo many clothes.. I'm REALLY glad I refrained from buying any so far.. because I have more than enough for the entire year in all sizes.. hehe. Got some newborn sizes, which I think I'll have to exchange because they're up to 8 lbs... I highly doubt that LO will be any smaller than 9 lbs. 

My mom went overboard for her first grandchild and bought out half the store ;-)

Here a few piccies from the shower... My 7-year-old sister made the animals on the cake! So proud of her! :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone!

WOW! Is all I can say about my cousins wedding. Her wedding gown was a beautiful off white lace number fitted to her body with a shiffon (I think) tied to the waste that flowed to the end of her train. It was made by Vera Wang. In the church, a friend of hers from NY who is a famous Opera singer sang inside the church and as she walked down the aisle. I'm no longer Catholic as I turned more Protestant but I have to say the priest was HILLARIOUS and very charismatic. He officiated in the catholic church I grew up in and is TOTALLY different from the older priest that was stuffy years ago. I REALLY liked him, I liked his message. It was beautiful.

Of course my husband was stressed out from the drive and ended up having hypoglycemic episode as the bride walked down the aisle. :wacko: The only one who had anything to give him was my mother....It was SUGAR FREE :rofl: I ended up telling him to breathe through it and RELAX...the episode subsided. The wooden pews were terrible on my lower back but I made it.

We followed my aunt and parents to the castle for the reception about an hour or so away. The walk to the castle itself just about did me in, then we had a "cocktail" reception totally OPEN bar with fine hors d'erves. Then walked back into the reception hall part of the castle. The seating arrangement was a bit odd as we hardly knew the people we sat with but we made the best of it. I had lobster tail which was AWESOME and my husband had filet mignon. He and my cousin Jerry were commenting that it wasn't the greatest. Apparently they smoked the Filet Mignon and added a white FISH sauce. Who does that with filet mignon?! :shrug: Usually it's in a beef gravy or red wine reduction...I've NEVER heard of a fish white sauce over filet mignon. Poor guys were so disappointed. I feel bad for my uncle who had to pay top notch for the filets only for them to shove a white fish sauce over it. The lobster was EXCELLENT though. Drinks were still on the house but I kept with water and lemon with exception to the coffee I had during cake hour. Cake hour wasn't last...which I found funny as we were just talking about it in here. It was after the main course but before all the main partying took place. I was happy to note that it had the buttercream frosting I LOVE. I'm not a fan of gum paste or fondant as Littlestars says, it has to be made by the right person or else fondant doesn't have a flavor to it. The cake was VERY moist. Red Velvet and vanilla. I had 3 slices....a bit over the top but I was DYING for cake for awhile now. 

A childhood friend of my cousins and mine, Todd Lattimore was there who is a Tony Award winner from Broadway and played in 42nd Street and a few plays. It was a delight to catch up with him and several other friends from high school. Aside from the Opera singer at the church, there was a classical orchestra outside during cocktail hour and a live band in the ballroom. Doug and I couldn't believe the songs they were playing live. I've NEVER heard "come on eileen" sung LIVE before. It was quite fun.

We left just after 10pm last night and I'm GLAD. Several people leaving drunk that were driving from another wedding across the castle. They were TRASHED and I'm surprised there was nobody around to take their keys or stop them. I became freaked out being pregnant and having to share the road with these idiots!

When we got home, I took my pantyhose off to find I no longer had feet,ankles or legs....they were completely blown up like a blowfish! :wacko: I hadn't had too much salt, I was walking and sitting a bit....It freaked me out and I took my blood pressure to be sure it wasn't preeclampsia and my bp was normal so I'm assuming it was just from sitting up and walking ...I did a bit too much I think.

All in all, it was a blessed occassion. I was happy to see my cousin smile again. Her new husband is kind and a gentle man. I pray He will be the man she needs after such a rough go with her ex.

Littlestars....YAY on getting the mattress. We ended up going with the BRU mattress too. We got her crib and dresser there and have her glyder on layaway there as well. 

Have a good weekend ladies. :hug: I've decided I'm going to rest easy until friday and sat. of next week because of my swelling. Since I have a Dr.'s appointment on Friday and my shower on sat, I'm going to need to be cautious.

I'll use this time to read, watch movies and continue to catch up with all of you dear girls!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MrsK said:


> It's Halloween already? Did I miss all of October? :-D
> 
> I had a wonderful party last night... it was awkward being the center of attention, but still tons of fun :) Got sooo many clothes.. I'm REALLY glad I refrained from buying any so far.. because I have more than enough for the entire year in all sizes.. hehe. Got some newborn sizes, which I think I'll have to exchange because they're up to 8 lbs... I highly doubt that LO will be any smaller than 9 lbs.
> 
> My mom went overboard for her first grandchild and bought out half the store ;-)
> 
> Here a few piccies from the shower... My 7-year-old sister made the animals on the cake! So proud of her! :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 256463
> 
> 
> View attachment 256464
> 
> 
> View attachment 256465

We must have posted at the same time! :hugs: I LOVE the pic of you in your dress with the balloons. That's a keeper that I'd blow up and have framed. 

The cake is gorgeous! I couldn't even make those animals, I can't believe your 7 yo sister helped. How AWESOME!

The clothes are cute too. 

So glad you had a good time!:hugs::kiss::flower: Thanks so much for sharing your joy with us!:cloud9:


----------



## Lys

Mrs K, great pics!! Glad to hear your shower went well!!

MA, Yay for being being out and about and glad to hear the wedding went well! Pregnant or not I would have also been very upset about people driving drunk!!

Not too much to report on my end... 35 weeks tomorrow!! :D


----------



## zb5

Hi ladies, there's so much to catch up on here! MrsK, beautiful pictures from your shower. :) I love the one with the balloons, and the cake is adorable!

Well we survived our move and are now in the new house. Camping out w/o much furniture for now. Everything went really smoothly despite the 3 cats and impending hurricane. :) We are finally free to do lots of shopping, we put a lot of it off before the move but now we can go crazy! :haha: Tomorrow maybe a crib and dresser/changing table?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Congrats ZB. Seems as though the rain is coming our way. Not sure how bad it will be if at all. We'll see! 


Well, I'm dealing with swelling since the wedding. I'm also having pain in my boobs where my one nipple turns purple. It BURNS. Not sure if it's milk or something else, between that, the 17P injections that hurt and itch, and the inability to find a comfortable position because I feel HUGE....well, I'm getting depressed and VERY moody. I also think I have a yeast or BV infection AGAIN. :wacko: I actually asked for prayer on our church prayer chain because I'm REALLY uncomfortable and depressed. I'm sure this is normal pregnancy symptoms....I'm just hoping this isn't precurser to PPD. I'm blessed to be carrying this little girl and I have a whole lot to be thankful for. I wish I could be filled with joy instead of sour apples and vinegar. :shrug: :cry:


----------



## LittleStars

MA - 3 pieces of cake? Nice! Glad you enjoyed yourself. Funnily enough I was super swelled on my feet and ankles at the wedding I went to too. Something in the air perhaps? lol Drink lots of water and keep your feet up, you'll be fine in no time!

MrsK - Love the pictures, the cake is amazing. Kinda makes me a little sad I'm not having a shower but fair enough. These babies aren't my first!

Happy 35 weeks Lys! 

zb5 - glad to hear you are safe and sound. Now for the unpacking eh? I think that's almost worse than packing and moving. Have a great time shopping, you'll have to keep us updated on your purchases.

So my daughter did this Halloween thing at the MIL's trailer. She had a good time, mostly because she got a huge candy haul. They had a costume judging at the main hall and then the kids went off and trickor treated around the park. I honestly think she got as much as she did last year on the real night. Anyway, we didn't stay the night thankfully so the day was bearable and it likely will be the last time I'm up there until next summer so that's a relief. Even if Dh wants to go up I think I'll just pass. 

My sister comes to town this week and I'm super excited to see her but I really want my nursery to be a little more presentable so I need to get to work on that. I also desperately need to weed my front/back yard and mow/trim it. It's been neglected all summer with the odd quick mow and it looks like POO. 

I slept aweful last night. I have a backache high up that won't go away and the aching in my hips wouldn't go away. My usual wake/pee/flip over every two hours turned to once an hour last night. I'm so tired now but too sore to sleep. Sucks we can't take anything stronger than extra strength tylenol.


----------



## nypage1981

Mrs- Love the pics! Looks so cute:) I would tell your 7 year old sister she did so well it looks like a cake on Cake Boss! Lol. My 7 year old daughter loves to watch that show. 

MA- hope you hang in there. I know how you feel though. I cried in public yesterday because ive been battling a bad back and cant walk anymore and I still have to work as im not off yet and its so painful that each step I take it burns down my whole leg...i just started sobbing out of frustration:( Idk what im going to do tomorrow at work. 

Little- My getting up in the night is much more now than 2nd tri also. Its horrid. I feel like im not sleeping at all....I dont even know if I open my eyes anymore to get to the toilet. But my back hurts so bad, it takes special care to even get out of bed:*( Im a mess. Thats cute that they do Halloween in august. I know a lot of camp grounds do that. And xmas too. Kinda strange but fun for kids! And why not, stores already have Halloween out anyways! Its strange cuz a few weeks ago i started seeing halloween stuff out and was like "oh my god, baby is here by the time halloween is". Makes time seem very short! 

Zb- yay for being all done with the move. Have fun buying stuff today! THats so exciting. 

I have started buying like mad. I kinda started late, but now ive gone too overboard I think.. I have tons of toys even already! I got my bumbo yesterday and the bounceroo, and they can't even use that for a few months. But just had to get them! Now, the important stuff, you think i have them? NO. Something to sleep in for the baby- no. Stroller/car seat?- no. Breast pump- NO. Lol. I suck!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sounds like we're all going through the aches n pains! I'm SERIOUSLY thinking of getting a prenatal massage these last few weeks! I wonder if it's covered by our insurance! I'm in bed with pillow wedges behind my back for the remainder!


----------



## OctBebe

Ugh what a hectic last few days. Im moving this weeked so i am already stressing about that. Doesn't help my alcoholic mother is text absuing me with horrible texts then thinks its all ok in the morning! Saying i think my baby is a joke. NO YOUR ADDICTION IS A JOKE MUM! Grrrrr

Having trouble sleeping so uncomfortable at the moment. Its winter here and I cant stop sweating and overheating. I work in an office where everyone wants the heaters on and im dying LOL


----------



## LittleStars

I'm saving buying the big items like the exersaucer for Xmas gifts. I already have one but definitely want two so I figured why not just get it at Xmas. So weird that Christmas is so close to when the babies will be born since last time around my DD was born it wasn't for another 6 months.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

OctBebe said:


> Ugh what a hectic last few days. Im moving this weeked so i am already stressing about that. Doesn't help my alcoholic mother is text absuing me with horrible texts then thinks its all ok in the morning! Saying i think my baby is a joke. NO YOUR ADDICTION IS A JOKE MUM! Grrrrr
> 
> Having trouble sleeping so uncomfortable at the moment. Its winter here and I cant stop sweating and overheating. I work in an office where everyone wants the heaters on and im dying LOL

So sorry to hear that. Maybe it's time to get a new number and not give it out to her. You have a baby on the way and a family of your own now that your responsible for. She need to take responsibility for her behavior and actions.

I'm dealing with something similar only not as drastic with my own parents. I've seemed to be the parent and THEY are the children. While they're not addicted to alcohol they are loose with money and irresponsible in other ways. I dealt with physical abuse as a child with my dad, though he KNOWS he can't do this now so our relationship is somewhat better but neither parent knows how to deal with emotion and pretty much shuts down.

They had me doing everything for them as a teen and now that I'm married, they like my husband to install this, do this, do that. Keeping in mind we're an hour away so getting back and forth is hard. They're selfish yet the way they show affection is with material possession and money so if we ever need any of that...we have it....though they spend money they don't have like it's water and I find myself constantly telling them they need to put the money in a savings instead of buying the latest fridge, gaming systems, computers, etc. :dohh: There's more but the moral to this is I've had to let their behavior and bad habits go. I know this is going to come back to haunt me when one of them passes, but the truth is..I have a child on the way and my family comes first. I've tried to help and it's just not working. It's THEY'RE responsibility to deal with their behaviors.

So maybe instead of putting you and the baby at risk, it's time to cut the cord with mom, change your number and for HER to take responsibility for her addiction. You'll feel guilt there's no doubt. It's what happens when we kids play the role of the parent instead of vise versa....BUT the only way they can move forward is to take responsibility for their own lives and clean up their own addiction. Do NOT take responsibility for their actions. Turn their behavior back to them and let THEM take responsibility for their own actions and lives. 

Sorry, don't mean to sound like a therapist. I've just been there in a different way and it REALLY takes a toll on you being the parent and taking abuse. If anything, what will this teach your own child if you allow your mothers behavior ESPECIALLY abusive behavior towards HER daughter?! I try to keep boundaries and when my mother goes over them, she has to deal with the consequences. Just like a child would for their behavior. It's just sad that when we need our parents they're too busy acting childish. A daughter needs her mother in pregnancy. Just frustrating....for me at least. :cry::nope:

I pray her words go through one ear and out the other...There's a scripture I like that helps put things into perspective for me through my own frustration:

Finally, brothers, *whatever is true*, *whatever is noble*, *whatever is right*, *whatever is pure*, *whatever is lovely*, *whatever is admirable*--if anything is excellent or praiseworthy--*think about such things*. Philippians 4:8

Now I'm not sure if your a believer in Jesus....but I think this is true no matter what you believe. Think on the positive. Actually re-reading this today has helped remind me through the moodiness to focus more on the positive. In your case, I would say that what your mom speaks, ESPECIALLY of your child...it's not truth. I'm sure if we let our parents, their hurtful words "could be truth" when they're NOT but I think you know that what your mom spews is not only from her addiction, but maybe even hatred for herself. That's a behavior SHE needs to deal with not you. This is NOT your responsibility dear friend. :hugs::flower:


----------



## OctBebe

Thank you mommy's angel I really appreciate it. I am lost with what to do and your post helps. The stress is just CRAZY I found myself having to breath my anger out on the couch last night over the text and turn my phone off, I have not been that angry in a LONG time.
I get a text in the morning saying she is ashamed as she reads through her sent messages. I have no replied. She can choose, booze or her grandson.
and i WILL get a tresspassing order on her if I have to.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

OctBebe said:


> Thank you mommy's angel I really appreciate it. I am lost with what to do and your post helps. The stress is just CRAZY I found myself having to breath my anger out on the couch last night over the text and turn my phone off, I have not been that angry in a LONG time.
> I get a text in the morning saying she is ashamed as she reads through her sent messages. I have no replied. She can choose, booze or her grandson.
> and i WILL get a tresspassing order on her if I have to.

:hugs::kiss::flower: Sometimes it takes a child who's parented a parent to understand one. In all honesty, you have a family right now and this stress is NOT something you need. It's apparent you love her and I'm sure of that...but it's time to let go of the guilt and let HER help herself. If she wants to be a part of your life, it's without these shenanigans! Otherwise it's time to let her go. This can't be an example you want for your child. I think the hardest part is wondering whether she'll choose the bottle again over you. It's possible until she gets to that breaking point BUT as much as YOU need your mother? Your son will need HIS. He's your priority and your physical and emotional well being is SO important for your child and your spouse. Especially for you dear!:hugs:

Okay enough of me giving advice when it's not asked. :haha::wacko: 

You have a little one to look forward to and this is EXCITING!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## zb5

nypage and MA, I can relate! I slept HORRIBLY last night because I was up listening to the hurricane. :( The lack of sleep really affects my mood too. I ended up crying in a Taco Bell today! DH wasn't even surprised, just "Okay, do you want me to get you some napkins and hot sauce?" :haha: I can't imagine what I will be like as a new mom! :shock: Hope we all get some better sleep. It does wonders for our moods.

Octbebe, sorry to hear your mom says such terrible things. My MIL is also an alcoholic, not so much abusive but generally difficult. The result is we just don't see her that often - they live a several hours flight away and they never visit us, and we don't make visiting them a huge priority. It's sad, but like MA says, we have to prioritize our own family. Anyway, big hugs! :hugs: It's such a hard thing to deal with and there is no right answer.


----------



## Lys

Hi Ladies!
I am w/ you guys on not sleeping well!!! :( I am averaging about 4 hrs a night and it has seriously begun to take a toll!! I wake up around 12am - 1am every night and DO NOT FALL back asleep. The good news is that I am only working up to 37 weeks which means I only have two weeks left of work as of tomorrow!!! :happydance: It might be a very long 2 weeks but the maternity leave is in sight!!!

Sorry to hear about the family issues... I know that family troubles are so hard because we (people) have such an instinctive need to love and be loved by our families!! I guess an encouraging thought is that w/ these little ones we have the ability to do right by our babies and do things differently than our parents or parents in law!!

MA: I am definitely getting a prenatal massage as soon as I am on maternity leave!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

On the sleep issue. Not sure if I mentioned this but I'm taking Ambien. The low dose at 5 mg. I actually found out a mommy of triplets was given it in her hospital and they said it was safe. Usually it's not given until 33 or 34wks. It's a b rated drug. At any rate, it's not for long term but my Dr. gave it to me to try for 3 days to try and start up the sleep pattern again and then take several days off and try 3 more again. SO this is where I am. I took 3 and I felt AWESOME. Then I couldn't sleep again and started getting CRAZY :wacko: so I'm taking one tonight. It's the lower dose so it's not as potent. It's an option if things get REALLY bad for you. The tylenol pm makes me shake and the benedryl stopped working so I was in DIRE need of sleep. 

The prenatal massages. I'm calling the insurance company tomorrow to find out if theyre covered. Even if I need a script to cover them it would be worth it. Doug gets tired after a few minutes and I NEED invasive. After the wedding my ankles, feet and legs swelled and even after being in bed yesterday and today with my feet up and drinking water, I'm still slightly swollen. Not sure if I mentioned it but the nurse said last friday the reason for the pain in my pelvis is because it's filled with water. MUST be the plus size issue. :cry: I'm almost wondering if this is a reason Amelia isn't comfortable moving into head down position. I was thinking a massage might help.

Also, I'm calling Le Leche League tomorrow too. I've been having SEVERE pain in my boobs once in awhile. Yesterday I had it again. My nipples turn purple. I'm not even exagerating! It's really odd. Someone in this bnb forums mentioned Raynauds syndrome which I'm HOPING I don't have. Just what I'd need, another "syndrome". :rofl: This morning I looked and my boobs are big and the areola is darker. I'm honestly thinking it's milk production. One site said it "could" be pre-engourgement. The only way to know is by seeing if someone at LLL knows and maybe they can help me "carefully" see if milk is actually being produced by hand-expressing. I DO have to be careful not to cause nipple stimulation to put me in preterm labor but I have to figure out what's going on. Also it would help to know ahead of time if I'm producing anything. Kinda prepare my mind!

Well, I'm about to take my Ambien for the evening. If I respond to anymore posts and I'm not making a bit of sense...you'll know I feel PRETTY DARN GOOD! :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## tanni78

hi, can i join you please? i have 3 girls aged 12, 9 and 7 and am expecting a blue bump on oct 29th!!!!! xx


----------



## LittleStars

Welcome Tanni!

Sorry for my last post. My daughter bonked my arm and it entered my post andI wasn't finished but then DH was telling me he needed to go on the computer so I never got to respond to OctBabe. Doh!

Seems like a lot was already said but wanted to add in. MIL was a destructive force against DH and our marriage and our parenting when our first LO came. We ended up having to walk away from her for nearly 3 years and even now things are questionable. We're tolerating things because the twins are on the way but are VERY aware of her behavior and will not hesitate to walk away once again for our sanity. So hang in there OctBabe! Just do what feels right to make sure that your family has a happy life.

MA - I hope you get your boobie issue sorted. KUP on what's going on, doesn't sound good when you start mentioning syndromes! :(

As for the sleeping.. last night for some odd reason I slept for 5 hours straight. It was bliss (and possibly a fluke)! It was like in the summer when I was anemic and I slept like a log. I realized this morning I haven't been having OJ with my iron pill in the morning like I was told to, just water. I'm wondering if it means that my body isn't getting the iron it need hence the sleep. Also just wondered if it were for the fact that I was so pooped from the weeding I did yesterday in the backyard, or should I say former jungle? It's was a little wild in there! lol

My sister came to visit last night for a bit and it was nice to see her. Then DH and I watched Insidious but had wanted to get Paranormal 2, they were all out. doh.

Today I'm off shopping with my sister and mostly likely DD to baby shops for some fun. Then home to get the nursery cleaned up and a little more finished. My sister is dying to see the room and I wouldn't even let her peek!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome Tanni!

So, A friend of mine who offered to help my husband and mom two months ago with the shower has come up with a cold and then told me she had to be honest and forgot. :wacko: My mom doesn't know her and she had wondered if this girl was trustworthy because she REALLY needed the help. "Usually" she is, but boy did this surprise me. While she did have surgery a few weeks ago, she mentioned the shower and how she couldn't wait....then she had several other showers, weddings and birthdays to go to and has seemed to forgotten about mine.

It wouldn't be so bad if mom hadn't asked if she could help with planning the games for the shower...then she also offered to make a few things and be there to help.

NOW she's saying her husband will be out of town and she has her two young boys with her and is acting like single mom until dad comes home.

I'm FRANTIC! She told me that she would call my mom yesterday and didn't and told me to tell her she would call tonight because after the party she caught a "cold". She wanted me to pass it on. I'm NOT passing this message on as I dont want to hear "I told you so from my mother".

I also can't imagine these two young toddlers at the shower. Not that I don't like kids, but these little silly guys are in to EVERYTHING. I had my cake designed specially and it wasn't cheap...then there are hot roasters that will be keeping ziti in. Just NOT a place for toddlers to run around loose.

I'm bout in tears but had to tell myself to calm down and trust that God has a plan. NOT to take this "drama" on for myself. Doug did a double and is sleeping so I can't confide in him. He's been a bit more level-headed than I have lately and I'm sure he'd be the calm source of reality.

Again, here's where my comfort zone is WAY over the top. My mom will freak and I didn't want this shower. I wanted a nice calming sip n see with Amelia here. She means well, but it ends up like everything else...very chaotic and the brunt of everything goes on my husband, myself or both of us. I like PEACE! I needed it for this pregnancy with all the hormone treatments we did to get here, the hormones I'm taking to keep Amelia, the hospital stays for infection, the loss of our little guy. I just needed some peace and just to find joy in the process and instead, little things like this are driving me batty.

Now my fear is dealing with my mothers attitude and second guessing my friendship with this girl who volunteered on her own and just forgot. I mean everyone accidentally forgets. :shrug: ((sigh)) Ah well, I'm just going to give it to God and let Him deal with the chaos. I can't handle anything outside my own issues. I'm grateful to the people planning and putting this on and those who are actually coming....I'm just out of my comfort zone. :shrug:


----------



## FeistyMom

MA - you are an inspiration to me. I too rely on my DH to be the calming influence on me, because I get so worked up over things like that, and honestly they are out of our control and better if we can let them go.

You are right - people do accidentally forget things, and I think you are amazing for thinking positively about it. I hope your shower turns out beautifully and is as stress-free as possible. :hugs: Hang in there, and I hope you are getting more sleep!


----------



## AmberS

Due October 25th with a baby boy :blue: :flower:


----------



## MrsK

:wave: Welcome AmberS and Tanni!

Sorry this shower isn't turning out as planned, MA! Unfortunately, life always likes to throw us a curve ball, hm? The best-laid plans get ruined by some small thing, and then it's all drama and stress. But you're right, just take it easy-- let things happen the way they do, and don't stress about it. Laugh at the mishaps, that way they're no big deal at all :)

My boobies have been in lots of pain since about 20 weeks or so.. my left one especially is just SO sensitive. I've been leaking since then, too.. and in the last few days, they leaking has increased by a lot, to the point where I really should be wearing pads... but.. I don't like them. lol. They're itchy. 

I don't think you need to be too worried about causing labor by stimulating your nipples, MA.. from what I've read, to start labor, you have to stimulate your nipples for several HOURS a day to cause real contractions, and the stimulation has to mimic a baby's suckling. 
Oh, and if you want to see if you can get colostrum to come out, I don't think you even need to touch your nipples much. Mine leak if I squeeze the whole thing slowly from the outside toward the nipple, but doesn't have to include the nipple. Lol TMI maybe, sorry.. just wanted to share what I've learned so far ;-)

I'm a little glad to hear that I'm not the only one feeling super uncomfortable lately. At least I know I'm not alone in all my pain and sleeplessness! :winkwink: I'm sooo ready to just have this all over with and get the baby out! He's getting way too huge and heavy. I'm 5'-10" with a long torso.. but by now this "little" one is getting so big that he's making it impossible to eat more than a few bites, even when I think I'm starving.. and sometimes it's almost like he gives me a kick in the stomach or something and I suddenly feel terribly nauseous. Plus those lovely feet in my ribs and being short of breath... argh.. I know all pregnant moms go through this, but I'm getting really tired of it! SO hoping I don't make it to 40 weeks.. haha. 

When I think about the fact that I'm only 3 weeks away from full term, though, it does seem to make it all a little easier, though... just 3 weeks to full term, 6 weeks till due date.. that's really soon! Like.. really, really soon! lol! 

I went on a looong shopping trip yesterday to BRU and Buy Buy Baby.. and got pretty much everything left on my list. THEN I installed the car seat and child-view mirror.. :blush:.. I guess it's probably a little early for that, especially since I have to move the passenger seat all the way to the front to fit the car seat... but.. I just really, really wanted to have everything all ready to go. 
Now I just have to buy the changing pad I like on Amazon.. annnd.. then I'm all set! Woohoo, feels good :-D I hadn't really started buying anything until August.. and didn't even have ANY clothes for LO until this past weekend.. so I'm really surprised to be done with preparations and shopping 6 weeks before the due date ;-)


----------



## LittleStars

MrsK - wow! I'm impressed that you are done. I feel so ill prepared still. 

I went shopping with my sister yesterday (and got in trouble form DH because he was mad I was out for so long but that's a whole other story). Meanwhile DD hung out with the grandparents all day. Anyway, I found two strollers that I'm down to.. leaning towards one of them, a side-by-side 25" wide twin stroller. I need to double check that it'll fit in my trunk theoretically for when we got places we want a heavy duty strolelr. It's so new on the market there isn't a lot of reviews on it but things from the same company and the side-by-side that is 29" get good reviews so I am hopeful it would be a good purchase. The other contender would be a tandem one that allows you to flip the seats forward, backward, facing together and facing away and it's tiered so theone in the back doesn't get their view obstructed. Still I fear the fighting over who is in front so I dunno.. Both are within $30 of each other but one is on special price for a limited time. Grrr... Need to think. I am hoping I can talk to a mommy I know from DD's school next week who has two young ones and ask what they would go for. I really don't need a stroller until the snow comes anyway since I have the car seat snap'n'go and my old stroller has a bassinette I can put both babies into for the initial few months but if I want the one on sale then I probably have to buy it shortly. Don't mind me.. just thinking out loud. :)

So my DD is pissed at me this morning. She literally will not come out of her room, far less talk to me. All because yesterday she convinced my mom to buy her her Halloween costume at Costco early and she doesn't get she can't wear it and play in it for the next two months because it'll get ruined. 

I love when my day starts like this.

Last night sleep wasn't nearly as good as the previous night though not completely as bad as before. However, DH is tired of listening my me grunt and groan and saying 'ow' all night long as I turn over so he's decided since it wakes him up anyway when I do it he'll mock me and remind me how annoying I'm being. Gee thanks honey! He seems to think I'm just putting it on for show or something. Does he not get my pelvis feels like it's going to crack in two constantly, I can barely lift my legs, have a hard time using stomach muscles and am generally a tired and sore beached whale? It's like they know we're pregnant but yet give us no allowance for the fact that we're pregnant. I am so going to milk how sore I am from the c-section. It'll serve him right.

So anyway, yeah.. haha feel better having said all that today. Plan on taking it relatively easy but getting some stuff in the house done, assuming my family doesn't drive me bonkers.


----------



## nypage1981

I can't use my stomach muscles either and have to call OH in to help lift me up every time I need to get up from laying! He loves it though, I know he likes to care for me and feel really needed. At least thats what I tell myself:) I even call him into the room if I need like the end of my phone charger to plug my phone in and its on the floor. Hahaha. I love it. 

Little- I hear ya on the stroller issues. I go at least once a week looking, comparing, opening, pushing, pulling, shaking, turning these damn strollers, think I figure out which to get, dont get it, and later start researching online and confused all over again. Then go to another place and start over again. I canNOT decide which brand to go with. Graco, Chicco, or Eddie Bauer. I am never going to have a car seat:( I would just let DD wear her old comtumes, maybe that would take her mind off the new one for a moment.? 

MA- hope the shower works out for you. I just found out yesterday my work wants to have one there for me, but we work in patient care so doing one there seems akward as its a hospital so at any time people have to be working and cant just solely stop for a while to do this with me...so what, I just open gifts whether they're there or not? Idk, seems weird, nice thought though...I would just tell mom the part about the friend's husband leaving and kind of play it like that...instead of the she forgot part. Maybe then its more like something she cant control rather than just kind of flaking out. 

Mrs- I am jealous of tall girls. I am 5'1 and this pregnancy has turned into torture! Pure torture. Like you, the ribs are always in pain, I can't sit up anymore or bend forward in the least, i have no torso so I feel pain in the cervix and ribs at the same time. I pant like a dog if I move from bathroom to bedroom! Its hard to imagine 6 more weeks of growth...especially since most babies will double this weight by the time we are done. DOUBLE?!? I can't even imagine.


----------



## MrsK

LittleStars said:


> However, DH is tired of listening my me grunt and groan and saying 'ow' all night long as I turn over so he's decided since it wakes him up anyway when I do it he'll mock me and remind me how annoying I'm being. Gee thanks honey! He seems to think I'm just putting it on for show or something.

Aww.. I'm miserable with one LO in there, I can only imagine how much harder twins must be! To be honest-- before I ever got pregnant, I thought those preggo girls MUST be putting on a show.. I couldn't imagine that it's really as bad as they say. Now I realize that most actually downplay how miserable it can be! :dohh:
So.. I guess most men will never really be able to put themselves in our shoes. Now that my stomach is getting huge, my hubby seems to realize more and more that it's difficult for me, and tries to help out... but I think sometimes he still thinks I'm exaggerating.. lol. He especially doesn't get the hormones and bursting out in tears over some insignificant little thing. 

If I had to buy baby gear for twins, I think I'd be completely stuck... that's so much more researching and thinking! I think the second stroller you mentioned sounds lovely.. but you're right, they would probably fight about who gets to sit where. Maybe decorate each seat with a special name in a special color, and keep them in the same seats from the very beginning, before they care who sits where? That way later on it would be all about sitting in THEIR seat, not in front. That's how my baby sisters are, anyway.. they're almost like twins.. and to them it's always important to somehow mark that something belongs to them. Recently my mom brought them each a cup from Colorado.. both the same cup to avoid fights.. and guess what they did? They found some tiny little dot INSIDE the cup on one of them, so that way they still know which cup belongs to who, and they MUST have their own cup all the time. :rofl:

I've heard that moms of multiples often assign a special color to each child, and buy everything in that color.. so the child knows exactly what's his/hers and there aren't so many fights.

:shrug: maybe that would work?


----------



## MrsK

Oh, and I also wanted to ask... for those of you who have kids already.... Has anybody used those hook-on travel high chairs that clamp onto a table or countertop? Like this:

https://images.babyage.com/icons/localhost/products/large/l-62508.70.jpg

I got a full-size Chicco high chair as a gift.. and am now wondering whether I should return it in favor of a hook-on chair or keep it. The full-size high chair is just so big.. and even though my kitchen is not tiny, it's rectangular without any nooks or corners where I could keep the high chair when not in use. It would really get in the way! 

We have a large island where we eat all our meals.. and I think a hook-on chair would be so nice! LO would be at the same level as our barstools, and he'd be right there at the table with us instead of "alone" in his high chair. 

I've read tons of reviews, and it seems like some people really hate how food falls into baby's lap, though, since most of these hook-on chairs don't have a tray. However, Chicco does make one with a tray.. and it's even 360-degree rotating, which sounds even better to me... AND Buy Buy Baby, where I'd have to return the high chair I have carries it.. so I'll be able to buy it with store credit. 

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41HPMpEdsyL._AA300_.jpg
https://www.amazon.com/Chicco-Degree-Rotating-Hook-Chair/dp/B002GD4H6M/ref=pd_sbs_ba_3

Just wondering if any of you ladies have any experience with these? Love them, hate them? Or even if you've never had one... does it sound practical at all??

Many people complained that the chairs were hard to clean... but when I read reviews for the full-size high chair I have, people say the exact same thing about it. I thought I might just try to avoid huge messes by covering the chair in a receiving blanket before putting LO in it at every meal?


----------



## nypage1981

I liked the highchair because it reclined so much so when they couldnt hold themselves perfectly upright it could still be used...but then we did rely on the booster seat more when she could sit well. As the high chair was a pain to mess with opening the tray thing, getting her in it and stuff. Does the swivel chair on the chicco one lock? Because that would be aweful if the baby could turn whenever they wanted to, as feeding time is sometimes a battle.


----------



## MrsK

Yes, it does lock-- because that would definitely be a pain. The hook-on chairs wouldn't work for a baby that can't sit up fully on their own.. but by the time they start solids at 6 months, most can sit upright.... right? Until then, we could use the bouncer and swing to put her down... although I do have a Baby K'Tan carrier which he will probably be in most of those first few months.


----------



## nypage1981

yep, they should be able to sit by the time solids begin. So really, the high chairs are just kind of a pain! Now i remember that I did feed my daughter some food in her bouncy chair for a bit anyways.


----------



## LittleStars

I opted to get rid of my old highchair in favor of two of these :https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=4439858

I hate how big highchairs are and since I need two it just wasn't going to happen in my kitchen. The kind I got sits on an existing chair, has a tray for when you want it, you can use the table when they get a bit older and ultimately just use it as a booster seat by taking the back off. I can also use it on the floor for feeding informally if wanted. So that being said.. 

1. I know that at least initially when feeding DD I used to recline her slightly and I can't tell if that one allows for that. 
2. It would be awesomely easy to take with you to a friend's house.
3. Not sure of the weight restrictions on that, you will likely have to also buy a booster seat but they don't cost much.
4. Highchair or not you will find food in every nook and cranny, sometimes days after. lol Kids are messy!
5. You would have to be deligent to check the clamps regularly but that's not really a big deal.
6. The swivel will be great from 6-12months since you would want to face then baby while feeding them. After about a year they start to self feed for the mostpart though.

Opinion: If you couldn't do a booster style highchair then I think this is a great option to save space.

And yes babies can sit on their own by 6 months when they start solids. :)


Nypage - DD didn't want her old costumes. I was told they were crappy. lol She tried to suck up to Daddy but after waking him he wasn't having any of that. So it was put to her by the two of us. Accept the terms of the contract negotiated the night prior (wear home to show daddy then put away until Halloween) or we would have to return the dress. She reluctantly agreed but also decided we should put it in our closet but it was to tempting. Too funny. 

As for the tandem stroller, both seats can come completely off and be traded so I could stitch in a little embroidered patch or something to individualize.. could be the same with their matching car seats and even a side by side stroller too. Great idea. 

For those who like giving opinions, here are links to the two strollers I'm thinking of: https://www.babyjogger.com/city_select_lp.aspx and https://mountainbuggy.com/en/buggies/double/duet I totally just don't know which one to get.


----------



## yourstruly10

Hello ladies. 

MA- Sorry to hear about the shower plans not going as planned. When I had my daughter My mom sent out invites for a shower for me and said she was going to plan the whole thing but 1 week before the shower she decided to tell me she did feel like doing it anymore so I got stuck planning my own in only a week as everyone had already RSVP'd. I felt silly throwing my own.

Woke up to my first wet spot on my bed last night from my one and only leaking boob lol. I too hate breast pads MrsK. Thankfully mine only leak if squished so I must have been sleeping on it. Im a size 34 E So they are hard not to sleep on lol. 

LittleStars my only thought with the side by side stroller is make sure you will be able to fit it through the doorways and through small isles. We looked at getting a side by side for our daughter and our daughter to be. We go out quite often and we went out once with a measuring tape and measured the isles of some of the stores and places we go and most were not wide enough for the side by side so we went with a tandem. Will deal with who gets front and who gets back when the time comes I suppose. lol.

MrsK- Ive looked at those high chairs before. I love the space saving idea but I really do love our high chair. Im not really sure why though lol. Maybe just because ive never had anything else. 

So yesterday we had a little scare with Ali. The nurse was here and when she put me on the monitor Ali's heart rate was up at 196. She thought it might be an acceleration but it stayed up between 185-220 for over 10 minutes. The nurse was just about to call the hospital and send me in when she finally calmed down and stayed between 135-150 for the last 10 minutes of me being on the monitor. I have been keeping an eye on it since then and everything is normal now. The nurse was here again this morning and said she was perfect this morning so im happy alls good now. She said Ali just had a small period of being over active. I knew there was a such thing as too little movement but never have I ever thought about too much. Now I have to watch for that too. Ugh. So many little annoying problems. Im literally at the point where I just feel done.

She is also so low now the pressure is unreal. Not sure ill be able to keep her in there until 40 weeks. 

Just to show how low she is here is a comparison of 30 weeks and today at 33+3. 

Hope everyone is doing great though.


----------



## Kristin83

Littlestars: We are going to get those booster seats too. I figured it would be easier to deal with than 2 high chairs because of space. We have a high table too and with these seats we know there wont be an issue with the chairs not being high enough


----------



## LittleStars

Yourstruly - the side-by-side is brand new and only 25" wide. I am a little concerned about the weight limit for 40lbs a seat vs. 45 and also the width of the seats 11" vs. 12" but at the same time I like the side by side but then at the same time the tandem has the added bonus it converts to a single baby stroller by removing the second seat and putting the first one slightly lower on the frame. Ack I dunno. lol I suck. As for being 'done', it definitely looks like Ali is getting herself ready for an early visit. Your belly has really dropped. Ekk! Keep those legs crossed! heh 

MA - any further details on how the shower is going? It sucks your mom is the way she is and then this happened and she happened to be the one organizing mostly. In the end something will work out but hopefully not too much stress along the way (by the sounds of it though, highly unavoidable).

So I was feeling achy this morning, mildly like a period ache in the lower uterus area. I took it easy, haven't done much. My feet are swollen though, including my toes and I hate it. Thankfully I'm at the doctors tomorrow though so if anything is going on they will see. So all I got done today was two loads of baby related laundry. But good news, I get to put on the bedding tonight and that will deifnitely be a real sense of accomplishment. Yay! And my sister and mom called to tell me they found a possible solution for decal stickers for the wall. Hopefully another yay! So pretty much just need to clean the room up a little and do some paintings and the nursery is done. PHEW!


----------



## tanni78

Hi to you all and thanks for the warm welcome, i'm slowly trying to catch up with everyone. It's so nice to be on the home straight :) Quite a few of you seem to be getting really uncomfortable now but at least none of us have too long left to go. My little 1 put me through hell the other night. He had been lying transverse up until a week ago when he turned breech. I was quite pleased because it was much more comfortable. Anyway, i was sitting watching telly with my OH the other night and i suddenly got really bad stomach pains and LO was wriggling all over. This lasted about half an hour by which time i was almost in tears and afterwards i had really strong BH every few mins for another 15-20 mins, then an upset stomach and finally i threw up. We have come to the conclussion that my awkward LO has gone back to being transverse as his head and bum are firmly wedged on either side of my stomach. I presume he was trying to turn head down and either got stuck or too tired half way!! I have an ante natal today so i'll find out for sure how he's lying but if he is transverse, i'm dreading him turning again. It was like being in labour!!!!! :( xx


----------



## OctBebe

WE ARE OFFICALLY DUE NEXT MONTH WOOHOOO.

Well... im in New Zealand and its the morning of the 01 Sep. 

Well done ladies we are nearly there.


----------



## LittleStars

I officially booked my section. Looks like I have to keep my legs tightly closed until October 7th at 10am! Ekk! T-minus 5weeks and 2 days...

Appointment went well, though they are checking my blood for something or other. Whatever. Babies are super fat, ringing in at 4lbs 10oz and 4lbs 6.5 oz give or take.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lots of good news for these babies! I love hearing about them. Amelia has been moving too. Breech, Transverse, breech to the left, and then yesterday she moved "something". I don't know HOW she's positioned now. I think the last thing I'll try will be after the sonogram next week to see where she is. IF she's breech again, the only therapy I think I'll feel confident with is Moxybustion done by an accupuncturist. Basically they'll take a cigar type thing and place it next to your baby toe for 5 minutes each side for 20 minutes. It's been known to turn babies. 

While I LOVE chiropractic care, Amelia is LOW and I'm just afraid she'll be in the way and get hurt. I'm not willing to risk HER health and well being to turn her. If she doesn't turn....it's automatic c-section and I'll be at peace that I did everything I could within reason. I wouldn't mind trading though....I'll LET them do a c-section if they throw in a tummy tuck done the right way for FREE. :rofl: 


I got my prenatal tummy sling. It feels good when it's on however I'm trying to figure out how the heck I'm going to mess with it at my shower. It goes UNDER my vagina. What happens when I have to go to the bathroom? :shrug: :haha: My husband helped me get that sucker on today but he can't very well go into the ladies room with me at the shower?! I may have to con my cousin into doing it. :rofl: The things I get her and I into. :rofl:

Well, that's all for today. Love to you all. :hug:


----------



## nypage1981

MA I want a sling also, how muc money was yours? What kind is it, ive not seen an under the vagina one....I may just prefer the under and over the belly type ones....Sounds hard to go pee in that one! 

Little- lucky you to have your c section planned already. My docs are kinda draggin feet with mine. I am due october 19 and they say I can do it as soon as just the 12th...I would just like to get that in stone, but they wont do it yet. Stupid. Glad your babies are chunks! Were you dialated or anything yet?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> MA I want a sling also, how muc money was yours? What kind is it, ive not seen an under the vagina one....I may just prefer the under and over the belly type ones....Sounds hard to go pee in that one!
> 
> Little- lucky you to have your c section planned already. My docs are kinda draggin feet with mine. I am due october 19 and they say I can do it as soon as just the 12th...I would just like to get that in stone, but they wont do it yet. Stupid. Glad your babies are chunks! Were you dialated or anything yet?

Hi there!

The midwife from the Dr.'s office recommended it after telling her how low Amelia's been and crying because I have a hard time walking/standing for long periods of time. She wrote a script, I took it to the medical supply store and they ordered two different types in my size. I tried them on today and the one that helped me the most (because I'm plus size) was the one that goes under the crotch and lifts everything up from there. I DID however wear it without the crotch this evening when I had to take out the trash unexpectedly and it held up quite nicely surprisingly!:winkwink:

Our insurance covered it 100% so you may want to try that route first!:thumbup:

This is one I had to choose from and sounds like it's what you speak of too. It's cheaper here than at the medical supply store but I just googled the one I thought it was and copied the site so you could see what it looks like!

The one without the crotch! 

Prenatal Cradle PLUS is the one I have WITH the crotch.


Just to give you an idea, the one I have was 120.00 and I got it free with insurance.:happydance: This weeks appointment I'm going to ask for a shower chair script and pelvic pillow script with hopes the insurance will cover those as well. It'll be nice to sit in the shower without getting stuck. :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Well ladies its officially september which means :

Our babies are fully cooked at full term THIS month & were due NEXT!!! ........ How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Well ladies its officially september which means :
> 
> Our babies are fully cooked at full term THIS month & were due NEXT!!! ........ How exciting! :happydance:

This is SO exciting to me!:happydance: My shower is on Sat. and the next day I'll be 35wks.

My stitch comes out the following week and my 17P injections which are used to stop PTL will also stop. After a second trimester loss two years ago, my mind and heart weren't sure if we'd make it this far. Now there's a few weeks to go until our beautiful little Amelia is finally here! \o/ What a praise report and what a gift from God!:happydance::cry::happydance::cloud9:

Thanks for the countdown!:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Very exciting! Cant believe our little ones are going to be here so soon ..... its crazy!

Enjoy your shower, Hope its a great day! :thumbup:


----------



## tanni78

I just can't believe how quickly it's gone!!!!! Hard to believe that next month, our pumpkins will all be ready to pop :) Is everyone else feeling organised, i'm pretty much there and i've packed the keg's hospital bag but can't quite bring myself to do mine yet. I ought to really as my eldest was 2 wks early lol xx


----------



## LittleStars

Nypage - they didn't mention that I was or wasn't dialated but I didn't ask. I do know that the US tech did the dreaded transvaginal probe and was taking quite a few picture with and without pressure for some reason. Normally it's a quick check. Then they mentioned that my cervix was shorter than it has been but still looking okay for this point. I think it was 3.3cm? Normally it was coming in at 4cm. Thankfully next week is my last internal check with the US tech lady. After that just the doctor I guess. I'm on to weekly appointments now though with US's every other week. So tiring. 

I'm starting to think I'm getting hernia on the side of my stomach, upper right side. As the day goes on I get a fairly strong pain in one specific spot and nothing much makes it feel better. When I strain my stomach to get up or down, bending etc it hurts way more. My husband said it's impossible but I dunno.. I was thinking it was the babies doing something but it's been happening for a week now. I mildly mentioned it to the nurse but she disregarded. I shall mention again if still present next week. That would totally suck. Oh! And I totally cannot lay down on my back even for a minute anymore as I discovered at the US appointment, I thought I was either goign to pass out or barf and was sweating everytime I tried. The tech had to do the US while I was on my side which wasn't easy since my babies are half on top of each other and all wonky. Not traditional positions in any way shape or form. lol A c-section was probably going to be mandatory so I'm glad I didn't get my hopes up for a vbac.

MA - I don't envy your cousin! lol :) I don't think I could wear either of those contraptions. I was thinking of just getting the belly support one though. Not sure it would fit me though. 

Last night I decided to actually unwrap the mattresses, put on the all the bedding and was hoping to do a bunch more. Unfortunately I realized that I had messed up one of the sides when installing the dropside panel on one of the cribs and had to figure out what was wrong and how the heck to fix. I couldn't get it to budge! I ended up having to turn it upside down and take off a bunch of normally permanent hardware to get at one piece and long story slightly shorter after fighting with a spring I fixed it! So mad at myself though since it meant that was about all I got done last night. And now I have the mirror stickers my sister bought for me and I think I don't like them because two of the colours so I have to see if my sister still has the receipt. Argh. One step forward and two backwards!

Today's plan is packing the two hospital bags since I picked up a bunch of stuff at the store that I needed. And then going to my mom's birthday party tonight to have me some Chinese food! Yum! I'll feel a little more 'ready' once the babies' room is done and the bags are packed. After that it's just cleaning the house that's looming on me. There are some material items that still need to be bought but nothing pressing that can't wait until after delivery. Things like a monitor, breast pump and stroller but nothing that I'm concerned over.

Okay I've babbled too much this morning. Sorry :)


----------



## LittleStars

Oh I have a thought I wanted to pass by everyone... I was originally planning on getting a heavy duty dual breast pump for quick, and reliable pumping. Debated on brands and settled with Ameda at $200. So my mom a couple of days ago said she would buy it for me when I was ready with the assumption that my milk was going to come in (last time we had troubles and couldn't BF). Anyway.. now I got to thinking about how selfish it is wanting something so heavy duty and that realistically I really only need a good hand pump one to store a few meals in the freezer for the very occassional time I'll be away from the twins at feeding time. I highly doubt that for the first 6 months that my mom or anyone else for that matter is going to want to take the twins off my hands for a night. And since I'm not facing going back to work I'm thinking it's not needed anymore. I'm thinking I would get the Avent Isis manual pump @ $60. But if that's the case then I think I'd rather buy it myself. 

So what do you think? Am I crazy to think a manual would be enough?


----------



## nypage1981

MA- my insurance doesnt cover the prescription stuff so I doubt they'd cover the brace so im just looking for a basic one to hold my belly in a bit. Idk if it will help me, my pain is really down my right hip and seems to be a constant pinched nerve. Probably due to my lumbar scoliosis. My doc last week referred me to physical therapy bt i've not made an appointment. I honestly dont see what they'll do for pregnant ladies and can't seem to justify the waste of time...idk, maybe im being dumb. Do the docs expect you to go into labor soon after the stitch is taken out? I know you want to get to october because its your favorite season but honestly, I would rather have my baby in september to enjoy the fall season more. Fall is my FAVORITE time of year and I love love love end of september/october and been kinda bummed about the c section right in the middle of it all to make me miss it all.....

Little- I would never dream of a manual but thats just me. My sister says even if you dont want to pump to go somewhere, you still need to pump after each feeding? I just think manual would take way too long no matter what you are using it for. $200 isnt bad at all, the medela I want is over $300. My hospital said dont bother with any brand but medela. I want a hands free one even! I could so pump while updating on BNB:) 

Tanni- organization is not really my specialty! Lol. No bags packed, nothing bought for my bags, still need something for baby to sleep in, stroller/carseat system and tons of other things. Guess im afraid that having everything all set and ready will just make me really bored so im trying to leave things to do for those last few weeks! (least thats what I tell myself to feel better)ha. 

At least my sleep patterns are preparing for baby! I can't sleep at night, at all. Then in morning I want to sleep the morning away but can't because my daughter wakes up. Im soooo tired of it!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

NYPage, First and foremost...a cervical length of anything above a 3 is AWESOME! :happydance: ESPECIALLY where you are right now (close to your due date). If it were getting down there at 16wks to 20wks it would start getting concerning. Anything under 3cm is a danger at that point. This was why I was monitored in the beginning because it's a sign of incompetent cervix and is the reason I lost my son at 22wks when he was smaller. Having that little of cervical length in the beginning is a danger. Where we're at right now, the babies are MUCH bigger and won't just pass through. While you DO have to watch the length....yours is pretty darn good and not much to worry about. So I'm confident all will be well! :thumbup: 

I also think the belt you like will help a great deal. It's helping me. I'm in quite a lot of pain right now. Again, with incompetent cervical issues, some of us have a crap pelvic wall where the muscles just doesn't hold as well...it's why I think Amelia has been hanging low this whole time. The belt lifts her up off my lower back and pelvis and gives me some sort of relief or I'd be crying throughout the day. :rofl:

Littlestars.....Here's my thought....with twins...you are NOT going to want to hand pump. :wacko: You won't have the time nor will you have the energy to do so. My advice is if your unsure you'll get milk in, either have your mom wait on that purchase OR rent a hospital grade pump when you get home. The LAST THING you'll want to do is hand express. Maybe if you had only a singleton but twins is much more invasive. Remember, in the beginning the twins won't drink as much. If your planning to solely bf'd it would be wise to get a pump to pump a bit more each day than the twins will take so that you'll have more milk coming when they have growth spurts AND for when you'd like to store some to bottle feed later on while your not around. In my opinion the pump will be used quite a bit for you. You have TWICE the need for more milk than those of us with singletons who could possibly hand express each breast to keep the supply going. That's my opinion of course. :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

I agree! 

MA- not sure if you misread something? I didnt have my cervical length measured or have never had incompetent cervix!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> I agree!
> 
> MA- not sure if you misread something? I didnt have my cervical length measured or have never had incompetent cervix!

See? I'm seeing things now :shrug: :rofl: Omit that part then. :lol: :wacko::thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Lol.


----------



## zb5

So much going on!

MA - good luck at your baby shower! I'm sure everything will turn out fine. :) We are having baby shower #2 on Sunday. I'm really excited. It will be very small (~6 guests?) and one of them hinted that 3 of the guests have gone in together on a big present. So there will probably be very few presents but one big one! I'm guessing breast pump?? LittleStars, I registered for the Ameda double electric one as well. So we shall see...

Not sure about manual vs. electric, it's a personal decision, but for me I thought it would make it easier for DH to feed the baby and for us to go out and bring some bottles and not have me constantly nursing. Of course you could do the same with a manual pump but I'm afraid I would get lazy and DH would just never get to feed the baby! If I really get the breast pump as a gift, I hope my milk comes in and the pump works well!

I'm feeling stressed about getting everything ready in time. We are working on painting the baby's room right now. We have the bureau/changing table but it's still in boxes. And I just ordered the crib online today. Things are coming together! I'm just getting nervous because I'm getting big and getting a lot of comments from strangers - "Are you having twins?", "October? Really?? You'll never make it to October!", "You look about ready to pop!". :dohh: Now I will laugh at them all if I go overdue.

I would be fine with a late September baby because then baby can have his own month (my bday is Oct 1). As long as I get everything ready on time!!


----------



## shelleney

Little stars - personally, I have a Tommee Tippee closer to nature Manual breast pump. I got it as a free gift when i subscribed to a pregnancy magazine. Those electric breast pumps look great, but I would rather spend my money on something else.
With my manual pump, i am not planning to use it very often. just to express a few bottles worth of milk to keep in the freezer for emergencies. otherwise, I am hoping to exclusively breast feed. these plans are subject to change though....
however, with your twins, im not sure what would be best for you. im sure you will make the best decision for you and the twins
xx


----------



## nypage1981

I have heard from the hospital that after each feeding, you are supposed to pump ...to keep the supply growing maybe? Maybe with 2 babies thats not needed though as theyll keep that supply comin.


----------



## MrsK

Don't know much about breast pumps, so no real opinion there :shrug: I don't even know what I'm going to do yet. Some people say you HAVE to pump because you'll be engorged otherwise.. some say it's not necessary unless you don't have enough of a supply. I'm thinking if I get engorged.. pumping will only make me produce MORE milk, so that doesn't make much sense. And if I don't have enough.. well.. I guess I'll deal with that then and buy or rent a pump. 

My breasts suddenly felt very different today-- fuller, I guess? Not just sagging from all the extra weight, but actually sort of "filled up".. lol.. Don't know if that makes sense. Makes me wonder if milk is starting to really come in. 

I am really hoping I don't make it to my due date! I wouldn't mind sometime at the very beginning of October, since my birthday is Sept. 25th and hubby's is in November... would be nice for LO to have his own month between ours :) But I just don't want to wait until Oct 11th! That seems so much longer than Oct 1st ;-)

That being said, though, time has been flying for me. I expected it to creep by veeery slowly during the last two months.. but I'm actually stunned at how quickly it all went by, and that it's really September already! Just a few more weeks until I get to meet my baby!

I finally painted some canvases for the nursery today.. been putting it off for weeks. Happy that I got it done.. makes the whole room look a lot more "finished" :) I ordered some vinyl decals off eBay.. just waiting for those to arrive so I can get them all up. 

Oh, as for the high chairs... yeah, I looked at booster seats, but that wouldn't work for us because we usually sit at our island to eat unless we have company... and we have bar stools at the island... a booster seat wouldn't fit on one of those safely. I think I'll go with the hook-on chair and see how it goes. It's the cheaper option.. so I can always change my mind later and buy the full-size, I guess.. though I really doubt I will want a huge high chair taking over the center of our kitchen ;-)


----------



## zb5

The big gift from our friends arrived today - it is a matching swing and bouncer set! At the same time we received a pack n play from another group of friends. I am feeling both overwhelmed by our friends' generosity, and overwhelmed by how much baby stuff is now in our house! :haha: We are still waiting for our grown-up furniture to arrive on the moving truck, so we're living hobo/infant style, sleeping on an air mattress but our unborn baby alread has his bouncer, swing, and pack n play all set up! :haha:

MrsK, I will root for October 1st for you because that's my birthday, good day to be born! :)


----------



## Lys

Hi Everyone!! 
Just to echo in the YAY its Sept. 1... I can't believe how fast the time has gone!! We will be having our babies NEXT MONTH!!! :happydance:

I want to get a breast pump but am going to wait until the baby comes just to ensure my milk comes in and there are no issues before we buy. I haven't looked too much into the brands but I know for sure I want an electric that I can take back to work when I go and one that does both breasts at the same time. 

Other than that, Ladies lets see some pics of those bellies and babies room!! :D


----------



## zb5

Yes, let's see some pics! I can start, but I only have "before" pics of the baby's room. DH is upstairs primering it right now. What a great guy. :)

So you can see why we're painting. Perfect for a little boy, right? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







P1040904-color-copy.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 4









flower.JPG
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I don't have a nursery this time :( as baby will be sharing.

Here's a bump pic though- last weeks bump pic 
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_1745.jpg


----------



## Kristin83

Nursery Pictures :D

The two cribs: 
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/2011-09-02_12-58-58_57.jpg
Rocking chair and one of the swings:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/2011-09-02_12-59-09_788.jpg
Changing table/dresser for their clothes:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/2011-09-02_12-59-20_191.jpg
Closet with larger clothes:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/2011-09-02_12-59-32_722.jpg
Antique crib that they will sleep in for as long as they will fit...its in our room:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/2011-09-02_13-00-48_255.jpg

And the bump pic!
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/2011-08-31_08-12-42_971.jpg

Can't wait to see everyone else's rooms!! :D


----------



## yourstruly10

Wow. Loving all the rooms! Im so happy to have Ali's room done and out of the way. She will be going straight into her own room when she comes home so it was something that HAD to be finished.

I had my 34 week appointment yesterday! Feels crazy to say that. 34 weeks!!! The appointment was ok. My doctor still wants me on bed rest. I get contractions just being driven to her office so I suppose its for the best. Getting very hard with my daughter to look after too though. BP and pee are all still good. She told me to hold out two more days. She said once I hit 34 weeks if I go into labor they wont stop it. I have to start going weekly and getting checked every week now though.

She looked over my ultrasound results and said that the cervical length measurement wouldnt be accurate because they did not do an internal ultrasound just an abdominal. She said she is more likely to believe the nurses measurement which was that my cervix was 1.5cm long(short) so below the 2cm they like you to be at until 36 weeks. But at this point she said she wasnt worried and that it just meant baby girl might be a little early but if i stay of my feet and dont have may contractions it should go any shorter yet.

She did say that if my fluids are lower at my next ultrasound( Sept 9th) ill be induced at 38 weeks and if not then 39 weeks. Im very happy to not have to worry about going to 40 weeks or going over. 4-5 more weeks until I get to meet my baby girl!!

In the last few days I have started having really bad splitting type pain right down the middle of my pubic bone. Asked my nurse about it this morning and she said it was very common when baby is moving down and my body starts prepping for labor. Oh the joys! 

Sorted through all of Ali's clothes today( lots are hand me downs from Ava). Her sleepers alone take up one whole drawer. I may have gone slightly overboard.

Hubby just got approved for 35 weeks parental leave. Part of me feels its too long and we may kill each other but the other part of me is thrilled. He also gets two weeks before my due date or date of induction compassionate leave because im on bed rest which is great.

Added my almost 34 week very very low bumpy.

Hope everyone is doing great!!! We are in the home stretch! Yay!!


----------



## zb5

I love the nursery Kristin!

All the bumps are looking great! Yourstruly, my bump has gotten very low as well. I'll try to post a picture later. That is great that your hubby gets such good family leave. DH and I will both be at home for almost 5 months, he will be working but from his home office. I'm also worried about us killing each other! :haha: Glad to hear things seem to be okay even though you have to be on bedrest. :( At least you know you'll be meeting baby Ali soon! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

You'll all have to wait a few weeks on the nursery as we just have the furniture up and I haven't designed the room yet officially. :winkwink:

Went for our non-stress test and Amelia was sucking on her thumb several times. It was ADORABLE!:cloud9:

She's in transverse again. I'm given until next week then they'll start making plans to schedule a c-section and will wait to see if she turns.

They've said they'd try external version but I'm unsure how safe that is. My only option is moxybustion by an acupuncturist. We're starting next week with hopes for a miracle. 

Shower is tomorrow and I'll have to share later when I'm more awake and sane emotionally what's gone on so far. :wacko: Hopefully things will go better tomorrow. In the meantime, I'm holding on to my precious girl who was sucking her thumb. I love her more and more with each passing day!:thumbup:

Doug just took this pic of me the other day though. Sorry it's sideways it's how Doug loaded it. I'm a sideways kinda gal anyways. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0147.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lys

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm36/alyssaedelen/lys2.png

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm36/alyssaedelen/lys1.png
These are me just now, 35 weeks + 5 days!

MA: I hope your shower goes great!!! Love the pic even if it's sideways!!

Kristin! Your room looks amazing and done!! Love the bump!!

Yours: I think my bump is lower too these days... we are almost there!! :D

Mummy2Tyler: Beautiful bump!!

ZB5: Can't wait to see the new paint job!!


----------



## nypage1981

Lys, MA, Kristin, Mummy- Lovely bumps! So amazing they're all so different. 

ZB- hilarious that youre living hobo style. We lived like that for like 2 months cuz our bedroom was being redone all over so we had the bed mattress on our living room floor! I started getting too pregnant to get up from that low of a position so hunny hurried his slow ass up a little bit to finish the room:) 

Yours- thats crazy that your DH gets 35 weeks?!?! How does he manage that one? My DH has to use ALLLLL of his vacation time to be home with me for 2 weeks total....

It Seems like people in different countries get a way better deal. I see women on here getting like a year off??? Thats so foreign to me, we get like 6-8 weeks...im taking about 3 months off but im not full time or anything so I can just tell my work how I want it. I get NO paid time off though...its all just time off with no pay. Wish I had all these bells and whistles. I know more women here just work up until due date pretty much and thats that. :shrug:

MA- have fun at the shower! 

Mrs- i wanna see pics of the canvases!

Here is my giNORmous bump at 32 weeks. Getting too big!
 



Attached Files:







291670_2306174572213_1184755982_2753884_6165981_o.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LittleStars

I love all the pictures!

I literally just got home 30 minutes ago from being at the beach ALLLLLLLLLLLLL day. I am sunburned and pooped and must go to bed but will definitely post some pictures tomorrow.

Yours - my DH is taking the whole summer off next year since it's the only time he won't be on course with his military training. Pisser though since if it weren't university he would be allowed to delay his use of parental leave until after the course. Doh! Glad your husband is allowed to take the whole time off without worrying about being sent on a course.

I seriously need to sleep now. I feel like a very pregnant zombie.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

You girls are SO ADORABLE I could just squeeze ya! :hugs: :rofl: Love the bump pics ladies!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lovely bumps girls :) x


----------



## tanni78

Fab bumps everyone :thumbup: Here are my updated bump pics, taken today at exactly 32 weeks......
 



Attached Files:







DSC06342.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4









DSC06343.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 3









DSC06345.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Adele2011

Mrs K- love the cake ur sis is v talented and agree should be on cake boss like your pic with balloon and yep def frame it. I've never used a high chair but do think a hook on would save room. 
Littlestars- i'm with you on achy hips and knees v annoying. i wasn't going to get a breastbump just try do it manually but if not get 1. 
Octbebe- u have my sympathy about work and the heat. I was forced to leave early as they kept turning air con off and putting heating on in the summer i've got a grievance meeting on wed so see how that goes. 
Welcome n congrats on blue amber and tanni, where abouts in newcastle ru? i was going to do my bag today but been getting pains so relaxing. 
Shelleney- you're doing what my plan is regarding feeding :)
zb5- looking forward to the after pics of his room. 
mummy2tyler- ur bump is perfect
kristen- your bump looks quite smalll 4 2 n the size of them, love their room
yourstruely- she is def getting lower :thumbup: 
mommys angel- miss sideways good to see amelia 
lys- u look so happy  
ny- u look high like mine
tanni- cute 
love love the bumps i have to join in but where are peoples stretchmarks grrr so jealous.


----------



## zb5

I love all the bump pics! I have been getting comments from strangers about how big and/or low I am. I really don't think I'm that big though, I think people just don't know what they're talking about! Anyway, it's good to see all the other bumps on here coming in all shapes and sizes. :)


----------



## zb5

Okay, my 34w6d bump! You can see my DH in the background, and my exercise ball too if you look real close. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







P1040905copy.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Kristin83

Adele2011 said:


> Mrs K- love the cake ur sis is v talented and agree should be on cake boss like your pic with balloon and yep def frame it. I've never used a high chair but do think a hook on would save room.
> Littlestars- i'm with you on achy hips and knees v annoying. i wasn't going to get a breastbump just try do it manually but if not get 1.
> Octbebe- u have my sympathy about work and the heat. I was forced to leave early as they kept turning air con off and putting heating on in the summer i've got a grievance meeting on wed so see how that goes.
> Welcome n congrats on blue amber and tanni, where abouts in newcastle ru? i was going to do my bag today but been getting pains so relaxing.
> Shelleney- you're doing what my plan is regarding feeding :)
> zb5- looking forward to the after pics of his room.
> mummy2tyler- ur bump is perfect
> *kristen- your bump looks quite smalll 4 2 n the size of them, love their room*
> yourstruely- she is def getting lower :thumbup:
> mommys angel- miss sideways good to see amelia
> lys- u look so happy
> ny- u look high like mine
> tanni- cute
> love love the bumps i have to join in but where are peoples stretchmarks grrr so jealous.

Its funny you say that! I feel huge but I think i've only been asked if I'm having twins once or twice the whole time...I guess its bc I havent gained much weight so its all belly..lol


----------



## shelleney

Wow, everybody's bumps are just sooo cute! :)

Here's a pic of mine, taken today, at 32 weeks and 2 days....
 



Attached Files:







32 week bump.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## zb5

lol Kristin, I've been asked if I'm having twins once as well! Nope... everyone just carries differently I guess.


----------



## Lys

Nypage, Tanni, ZB5, Shelleney: BUMPS are looking GREAT!!! I LOVE looking at belly pics! :D


----------



## tanni78

Yeh Lys me too, thanks for sharing everyone. Its funny, i get everything ranging from people saying i'm small to i look absolutely huge!!! I think people just feel like they have to comment. As for the stretchmarks Adele, i got millions with my 1st, they've all faded now and there's no room for anymore lol xx


----------



## zb5

I've only got stretch marks under my boobs so far. I wish I didn't have any, but it's not a bad place for them. My boobs are so giant now it's impossible to see underneath! :dohh: Here's hoping the belly stretch marks can stay away for the last 5 weeks. :)


----------



## nypage1981

I can't tell if I have stretch marks because im so veiny that I look like a horror movie monster on my belly! Ugh.


----------



## LittleStars

No new stretch marks for me yet but I had more than my fair share from being fat before and previous pregnancy. 

I went shopping with my sister again (she is a bad influence!) yesterday, DH decided to make me feel bad for buying a second pair of Robeez shoes for the babies. I thought I was doing well since I was reusing the ones DD had and got these ones on sale. Boo, I hate when he poo-poos things I am excited about. My belly was killing me after walking around for only a short while. I don't know if it's a hernia or not but OUCH!!! 

So anyway, today I am making it a point not to walk anywhere and only lift very light things and so far so good. It was just starting to hurt midafternoon but after a nap I seem to be good again. FX I'll make it through the night. Off to dinner at my moms.


----------



## katerdid

Just popping back in :hi: Haven't been on this thread in a while, thought I'd update y'all.

So I'm thinking I won't be making it to October with how impatient this little boy is lol. Been in the hospital twice now to stop preterm labor - at 30.2 weeks, and again yesterday at 33.3 weeks. Naughty little bugger. I'm on bed rest til the end of time it seems, which is hard as heck to follow!
What do you think my chances are? I'm already 2.8cm dilated, at least 70% effaced, and at -1 station and this week I've had regular steady contractions (4 or more in an hr) 3 times! Two times I stopped them with Precardia and then that last time in the hospital with Terbutaline. 
Full term on the 28th, but they say after 35 weeks if he comes, he comes. I've gotten his steroid shots (I can tell they worked - his hiccups are intense now!) so they've done all they can for him in the womb. But I live about 10 mins away from a hospital with a great NICU now that we've moved, so I think we'll be alright. 
What a crazy 1st pregnancy, eh?

Love the nursery pics! Mine is not done at all...but at least we have everything in one room now and the clothes are washed and in the dresser. Hopefully my hubby can work on it next weekend :) 

Here's my bumpy today, in my pj's an' all lol: 
https://i53.tinypic.com/2youwxf.jpg


----------



## Mommy's Angel

katerdid said:
 

> Just popping back in :hi: Haven't been on this thread in a while, thought I'd update y'all.
> 
> So I'm thinking I won't be making it to October with how impatient this little boy is lol. Been in the hospital twice now to stop preterm labor - at 30.2 weeks, and again yesterday at 33.3 weeks. Naughty little bugger. I'm on bed rest til the end of time it seems, which is hard as heck to follow!
> What do you think my chances are? I'm already 2.8cm dilated, at least 70% effaced, and at -1 station and this week I've had regular steady contractions (4 or more in an hr) 3 times! Two times I stopped them with Precardia and then that last time in the hospital with Terbutaline.
> Full term on the 28th, but they say after 35 weeks if he comes, he comes. I've gotten his steroid shots (I can tell they worked - his hiccups are intense now!) so they've done all they can for him in the womb. But I live about 10 mins away from a hospital with a great NICU now that we've moved, so I think we'll be alright.
> What a crazy 1st pregnancy, eh?
> 
> Love the nursery pics! Mine is not done at all...but at least we have everything in one room now and the clothes are washed and in the dresser. Hopefully my hubby can work on it next weekend :)
> 
> Here's my bumpy today, in my pj's an' all lol:
> https://i53.tinypic.com/2youwxf.jpg

Sounds like for your next pregnancy you need to be watched for both incompetent cervical issues AND PTL. I can't remember, When did your cervix start measuring 2cm's? Did they do TVU at 16-20wks? Also, have you had progesterone injections? When did you get them? OR have you been without them thus far?

I think this is something you'll have to push to be monitored for in your next pregnancy. That way you'll get more to term and will have steps to help you calm your mind after going through all this.

Now, There are MANY women in my thread for IC that have gone for WEEKS at 2cm's. The question that sticks in my head is your almost 3cm's and 70's effaced which tells me your cervix is open. I'm thinking while it's possible you'll get to 35wks you may go a bit sooner. Best rest WILL help. I mean your going to have to stay in bed WITHOUT getting up for anything other than bathroom break. I would even just wash in bed with warm water, a wash cloth, soap and then a fresh water rinse. LOTS of water to keep those contractions at bay. It's those contractions you've had that most likely have been causing you to start dilating which is what 17P injections are used to help keep at bay...so next time you'll need them....though I can't remember if your in the U.S. or overseas. Right now the only country that has 17P injections is the U.S. because European countries haven't done their extensive studies. BUT, they use progesterone pessieries. (sp) Either way it's been known to help a GREAT deal so keep that in mind and write it down for next time.

Now, I think you'll get more feedback from the girls on my IC thread about guessing how long you'd have. Lizzie and some of the other women have a whole lot of knowledge and may be able to share a bit more about the experience of being almost 3cm's dilated and 70% effaced...to estimate how long before delivery. You can try asking them and see if you get better feedback from them. :hugs: IC Thread

Hope this helps!:winkwink::flower:


----------



## LittleStars

Katerdid - sounds like you've been having a rough time of things but I'm glad tohear you are almost full term and it's awesome you are so close to the hospital. Take it easy and keep us posted! Looks like you just might the first one to pop. :)


----------



## nypage1981

MA- I am honored to have you on our thread! Always back with knowledgeable response:) Now, what do you know about stroller systems? Lol. I cant pick one!!!!!!!

Little- I love robeez! So cute. I found some second hand and have a couple pairs bought....Have you heard of pedipeds? They're super cute too! Love em.

Kate- very cute bumpy! Looks so neat and tiny:)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> MA- I am honored to have you on our thread! Always back with knowledgeable response:) Now, what do you know about stroller systems? Lol. I cant pick one!!!!!!!
> 
> Little- I love robeez! So cute. I found some second hand and have a couple pairs bought....Have you heard of pedipeds? They're super cute too! Love em.
> 
> Kate- very cute bumpy! Looks so neat and tiny:)

:lol: Thanks...some of the "knowledge" comes from personal experience...other is well, I'm not sure where it comes from. :rofl:

as for stroller systems? That's not my forte! I've had a horrible time trying to figure out what I want. My taste is for the expensive mercedes line strollers with the suspension system....For obvious reasons we don't have one. We have a Graco travel system for the time being but I'm not fond of travel systems. I LOATHE the cheap wheeling systems on them all. I live upstate NY and you know the winters we have here. So instead of buying a convertable carseat like I'd want, I've been told the travel systems with the infant carseat are easy to maneuver baby in and out quickly while they are sleeping instead of waking them to carry them in during rough weather. So, I bit the bullet and got one.

The Chicco Keyfit have a good rating in consumer reports...BUT, all the ones I've seen in the stores are BUTT Ugly. I hear that BRU and buy buy baby have some nice looking colors in. 

Other than that, I'm sure the others will chime in with more info on travel systems. I plan to switch for a jogger next spring so Doug and I can work out with Amelia. 

Not sure if I mentioned that the Shower went well. We have pics and I especially loved how the cake came out that I designed. We got quite a whole lot and between the gift cards and money were able to buy the pack n play, bumbo, boppy (we got the cover but not the boppy itself), a stainless steel trash can for the cloth diapers, etc. My aunt purchased us the ear thermometer and a motorolla tv monitor to keep an eye on her, we got several pieces of clothes and books...more than we deserve and we are blessed. 

I'm glad it's over though...the stress has come and gone and while I'm grateful for the work my parents put into it....and giving the only way they know how to show affection through money....I don't think I ever want anyone putting a party on for me again. :rofl: It's just too flipping stressful....unless of course they do it on their own by surprise. The less I know the better off I am stress-wise. 

I'll throw in some pictures this week sometime. We ended up at labor and delivery until 6am Sunday morning because after the long day on Sat. I started feeling tight in my upper belly, LOTS of pressure (still do) in my pelvic and bum and sick to my stomach. So they asked that I come in to get checked. Amelia was moving around the whole time and didn't like her space invaded ONE BIT! So it took a few hours to get a full 20 minutes of non-stress test readings....they also checked the cerclage and for infection. I was NOT happy when I got to pelvic checks manually one after the other...one by the resident and one by the chief resident. I wasn't asked or told there would be two and it was just shoved up there. I HAVE to have a plan once I get up to labor and delivery because they're quick on the draw and don't care what your plan is. This time my Doula wasn't with us because I kinda figured I wasn't in labor. 

They mentioned if I had an infection they'd take the stitch out there....one week early.....I said OH NO! Not with her being transverse or breech! I'd wait and talk with my Dr. when I saw her this week before I'd let ANYONE do that. The odds of having her and causing obstruction would be HIGH. The dimwhitts....they said if there was infection they'd take the stitch out...Um, if you take the stitch out, you'll be allowing the infection to get to the baby you idiots! The best thing to do is keep the stitch in, give me agressive antibiotic treatments (flagyl) before you take the stitch out officially. Gee wiz some of these people are idiots! :wacko:

Anyways, we're home but because I had two manual pelvics and it felt as if the chief resident through her whole darn fist up there to touch the flippin stitch...so I was hurting quite a lot today. I get up there again, I'm going to need to be on the draw with these people. 

Well, I'll post the pics and everything this week sometime.

Love to you all! :hug:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Kait - Hope he stays put till at least 35weeks for you ........ full term would be even better!! :thumbup: , Hes definatly eager to meet you!! :)
Big hugs xx


----------



## LittleStars

nypage - what about buying an infant car seat and a snap'n'go stroller like this: https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2327597&searchURL=false That would take care of things for the first 6 months, is a cheap investment and would open up all other strollers as an option for you to buy since you wouldn't have to worry about compatibility for the car seat. There are plenty out there that don't lay flat and it deters people from them but once you eliminate that as a problem because you have the other stroller to get you to the point where the baby has head control then you can consider them once again. It would also allow you to go straight to a jogging stroller as your alternate stroller purchase. Am I making sense? lol Anyway, I have one of the snap'n'go's for twin car seats and plan on using it for all my shopping during the cold months and then as soon as the spring comes I'll use an umbrella stroller for shopping (of which I just happen to have two matching ones that can clip together already). Then I'm purchasing a more heavy duty stroller before the snow comes to use for walking DD to and from school. It will also get used as a jogging/walking stroller for exercise and also when the family goes on excursions like the zoo or a festival etc.

MA - Scary trip to the hospital! I'm glad you are back home and it wasn't the real deal. Sounds like you scored well from the shower. Awesome! :) 

I gave my sister her baby 'basket', ended up going slightly in a different direction but mostly because I was having ahard time finding what I wanted and because of a comment she made of things she needed. Ended up not getting the monkey bookends because they had red on them which I hadn't noticed before and it wouldn't go in the room well. I bought a several pieces of clothing, the best bibs ever, couple of toys, change pad cover, a travelling wet bag for diapers, a baby gym mat, cd/book of nursery rhymes, mini antibacterial gels with a funky holder that attaches to anything and then I donated an extra baby carrier I had. She really wanted my BabyBjorn but there was no way I was handing that over! lol Nice try sis. I didn't get a chance to do the tye dye onsies yet with DD so I told her I was sending on a special gift with my mom when she visits after the birth. 

I'm hoping to have another almost completely pain free day.. well pain free being relative of course because I have all my other aches. I meant from the "hernia" (I don't know what else to call it). So that means taking it easy. I will be slooooooowly cleaning the house as per usual but it's really starting to be super organized and decluttered and I love it! I wrote up my cleaning plan for the last month pregnant and first 3 months after birth. It's really simplified and written in order of importance so that I can ask DH to pitch in when needed and he can follow. I'm hoping to get one canvas done today for the babies room too. Kinda depends though since DH really wants to have a date night and go see a movie. We'll see.


----------



## Kristin83

we got this stroller https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3692931 (as a double stroller of course) and the matching car seats. Both car seats snap onto it. We will be able to use the carseats for around a year and the stroller for longer. And the stroller folds down pretty well, only weighs about 20 pounds...we really like it so far, we will see how it is once we start using it...lol


----------



## Kristin83

katerdid said:


> Just popping back in :hi: Haven't been on this thread in a while, thought I'd update y'all.
> 
> So I'm thinking I won't be making it to October with how impatient this little boy is lol. Been in the hospital twice now to stop preterm labor - at 30.2 weeks, and again yesterday at 33.3 weeks. Naughty little bugger. I'm on bed rest til the end of time it seems, which is hard as heck to follow!
> What do you think my chances are? I'm already 2.8cm dilated, at least 70% effaced, and at -1 station and this week I've had regular steady contractions (4 or more in an hr) 3 times! Two times I stopped them with Precardia and then that last time in the hospital with Terbutaline.
> Full term on the 28th, but they say after 35 weeks if he comes, he comes. I've gotten his steroid shots (I can tell they worked - his hiccups are intense now!) so they've done all they can for him in the womb. But I live about 10 mins away from a hospital with a great NICU now that we've moved, so I think we'll be alright.
> What a crazy 1st pregnancy, eh?
> 
> Love the nursery pics! Mine is not done at all...but at least we have everything in one room now and the clothes are washed and in the dresser. Hopefully my hubby can work on it next weekend :)
> 
> Here's my bumpy today, in my pj's an' all lol:
> https://i53.tinypic.com/2youwxf.jpg

I'm right with you on not making it to October! I was checked last week and was 2cm dilated and having contractions for about 4 days. I didnt get admitted though. They are planning on having me deliver around 37 weeks (sept. 14th) anyway so I guess maybe thats why they didnt worry too much, they seem content with letting everything take its own course at this point. Its great you live so close to the hospital, we have about a 30 minute drive depending on traffic.


----------



## katerdid

Mommy's Angel said:


> Sounds like for your next pregnancy you need to be watched for both incompetent cervical issues AND PTL. I can't remember, When did your cervix start measuring 2cm's? Did they do TVU at 16-20wks? Also, have you had progesterone injections? When did you get them? OR have you been without them thus far?
> 
> I think this is something you'll have to push to be monitored for in your next pregnancy. That way you'll get more to term and will have steps to help you calm your mind after going through all this.
> 
> Now, There are MANY women in my thread for IC that have gone for WEEKS at 2cm's. The question that sticks in my head is your almost 3cm's and 70's effaced which tells me your cervix is open. I'm thinking while it's possible you'll get to 35wks you may go a bit sooner. Best rest WILL help. I mean your going to have to stay in bed WITHOUT getting up for anything other than bathroom break. I would even just wash in bed with warm water, a wash cloth, soap and then a fresh water rinse. LOTS of water to keep those contractions at bay. It's those contractions you've had that most likely have been causing you to start dilating which is what 17P injections are used to help keep at bay...so next time you'll need them....though I can't remember if your in the U.S. or overseas. Right now the only country that has 17P injections is the U.S. because European countries haven't done their extensive studies. BUT, they use progesterone pessieries. (sp) Either way it's been known to help a GREAT deal so keep that in mind and write it down for next time.
> 
> Now, I think you'll get more feedback from the girls on my IC thread about guessing how long you'd have. Lizzie and some of the other women have a whole lot of knowledge and may be able to share a bit more about the experience of being almost 3cm's dilated and 70% effaced...to estimate how long before delivery. You can try asking them and see if you get better feedback from them. :hugs: IC Thread
> 
> Hope this helps!:winkwink::flower:

I hadn't had any problems at all with this pregnancy until at 30.2 wks. Previous scans of my cervix were normal and healthy, no indications that anything was wrong. But when I went in for a reg appt and mentioned some watery discharge (which turned out to be nothing bad) and she checked me out. I was at 1cm and 50%. After we went home cramps turned into contractions and I got to 2cm and 70% before they stopped with mag. Then 3 weeks later after those regular contractions I'm further opened. But I haven't had progesterone, or anything else. 
I am trying to drink more water, as I know I'm prolly not getting enough. But I have to get up to get food, etc because my husband works at night and sleeps during the day. I have no one else to come take care of me, so I'm kinna stuck unfortunately.
I will check out that thread! Thanks MA!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies- Im not all the way through new posts but if I get too far, I can't look back far enough to remember my responses!~

MA- I like the Chicco ones as well, and may have to look for a cute one of those....I did like a certain Graco one very much but I dont like it folds down onto the ground with this red clip thing to unfold again, and you have to do extra step to secure the baby seat into stroller otherwise it can totally tip backwards. Hard to choose though! Im so glad all is well with Amelia, take it easy. Showers put women into labor often! Lol. 

Little- I have actually thought about the snap n go option a lot more. However, with the Chicco ones......the price for the frame and the infant seat is almost as much as the travel system so that seems a bit weird to do...We also are getting a jogger in spring for walks, beach time, and other excursions...I just wish travel systems weren't so darn bulky and huge! Hope your Hernia keeps itself in check so you can follow your cleaning plan! I know i've been nesting like MAD and not sure how I'd survive without being able to do that right now! Im unstoppable and can barely move after 10 hours of nesting some days! Wish this would continue....

Kristin- I also looked at that stroller. I worried would the stroller be wobbly at all with infant seats attached to it? Just cuz its more light weight...Did the seats come with it or is it all separate? So you are no longer October due! Thats so soon. You are having babies THIS month !

Thats as far as I've read on this page.....


----------



## Kristin83

It actually isn't wobbly...with the car seats on it it stabilizes it, and I'm sure with the weight of the babies it will even more. It was all separate which made it harder to pick out bc I saw car seats we liked but they didn't have matching double strollers. Yup no longer october, these boys will be coming in about a week and a half!!


----------



## DMG83

Oh wow its crazy to think some of these babies will be here so soon! I believe I read gash (nat) is due 8th? If that's right will she be our first?? Knowing my luck i'll be kept waiting til Nov 12th! Lol. Afm very glad to say I have mw appt tomorrow, been having very painful cramps for 3 days now, a dull ache very low in my belly, pain all through my pubic bone and today I have what appears to be food poisoning but minus the sickness, so just a million toilet trips to accompany the cramps. So really glad of the timing so I can get checked over. It's probably nothing but its getting to be really painful in and off so just nice to check! 

I finally got internet access today and got online to properly catch-up since the move then wobbled with a drink and dropped it all over the laptop... :blush: dh not at all happy but downstairs trying to fix it... fingers crossed x


----------



## Lys

Katerdid!! I have missed you on this thread... Glad you and your lil one are doing ok! I am hoping he stays put for a couple more weeks but its great knowing he has already had the steroid shots and that you are so close to the hospital!!

Kristin!! You too... crazy to think we might have some Sept babies on our thread!! Glad to hear your doing good so far! Keep us updated!! :happydance:


----------



## zb5

I'm sure we will have some September babies just by chance as well! I still think mine will be an October one, but if he comes in late September I won't complain. As long as he's full term and healthy. My mom is visiting us Sept. 28 - Oct. 1. She picked the dates herself and plans for this to be a pre-baby visit. But who knows???

Today I am feeling about ready to have this baby. My belly is all stretched and my heartburn was terrible last night and today my stomach just felt squished. But other days I feel fine and like I could go on like this forever. :shrug:

Now we just have to get the nursery done, and oh yeah, the whole house UNPACKED after our stuff arrives on Wednesday. Eek! Okay, maybe baby should hang in there a while. :)

Katerdid, hope you make it full term! Sorry to hear you've been having a rough time, but baby sounds nice and healthy and he's had his steroid shots so that's good. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

katerdid said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like for your next pregnancy you need to be watched for both incompetent cervical issues AND PTL. I can't remember, When did your cervix start measuring 2cm's? Did they do TVU at 16-20wks? Also, have you had progesterone injections? When did you get them? OR have you been without them thus far?
> 
> I think this is something you'll have to push to be monitored for in your next pregnancy. That way you'll get more to term and will have steps to help you calm your mind after going through all this.
> 
> Now, There are MANY women in my thread for IC that have gone for WEEKS at 2cm's. The question that sticks in my head is your almost 3cm's and 70's effaced which tells me your cervix is open. I'm thinking while it's possible you'll get to 35wks you may go a bit sooner. Best rest WILL help. I mean your going to have to stay in bed WITHOUT getting up for anything other than bathroom break. I would even just wash in bed with warm water, a wash cloth, soap and then a fresh water rinse. LOTS of water to keep those contractions at bay. It's those contractions you've had that most likely have been causing you to start dilating which is what 17P injections are used to help keep at bay...so next time you'll need them....though I can't remember if your in the U.S. or overseas. Right now the only country that has 17P injections is the U.S. because European countries haven't done their extensive studies. BUT, they use progesterone pessieries. (sp) Either way it's been known to help a GREAT deal so keep that in mind and write it down for next time.
> 
> Now, I think you'll get more feedback from the girls on my IC thread about guessing how long you'd have. Lizzie and some of the other women have a whole lot of knowledge and may be able to share a bit more about the experience of being almost 3cm's dilated and 70% effaced...to estimate how long before delivery. You can try asking them and see if you get better feedback from them. :hugs: IC Thread
> 
> Hope this helps!:winkwink::flower:
> 
> I hadn't had any problems at all with this pregnancy until at 30.2 wks. Previous scans of my cervix were normal and healthy, no indications that anything was wrong. But when I went in for a reg appt and mentioned some watery discharge (which turned out to be nothing bad) and she checked me out. I was at 1cm and 50%. After we went home cramps turned into contractions and I got to 2cm and 70% before they stopped with mag. Then 3 weeks later after those regular contractions I'm further opened. But I haven't had progesterone, or anything else.
> I am trying to drink more water, as I know I'm prolly not getting enough. But I have to get up to get food, etc because my husband works at night and sleeps during the day. I have no one else to come take care of me, so I'm kinna stuck unfortunately.
> I will check out that thread! Thanks MA!!!Click to expand...

Yup, that's PTL. Usually the contractions bring on the dilation. Next pregnancy I would definitely remind them of this and have them start 17P Injections to keep those contractions at bay. They usually start around 16wks. I had that to begin with because they didn't believe I had incompetent cervix. They didn't give me a TVU two days before, I had the ultrasound on the belly which isn't accurate for cervical measurements. So while I fought for the stitch, those progesterone injections were keeping me from having contractions which would open my cervix. I have both because they've been known to work well together. I've gotten to 35wks so I know they work well.

You would only need the progesterone because it seems the contractions are causing you to have PTL.

As for when you'd possibly have your baby...not quite sure. Lizzie isn't too familiar with PTL but knows that when the babies are born this early they are usually just fine! For us IC ladies we do our best to shoot for 28wks...so where you are right now is safe!:hugs: Helen Gee had IC, Pprom and PTL together and I bet when she gets on she'll give you some input if she gets on before you go into labor. :winkwink: She had her baby at 34 wks at 5lbs and the baby is just beautiful....though she's most likely busy with her kids to be actively on that thread these days. I DO hope she lurks and see's your post though. 

I don't think you have a thing to worry about. As long as your mostly on bed rest, drinking that water....even if you have to get up a bit for dinner..your doing all you can. So you should pat yourself on the back for being a good momma!:hugs::winkwink::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nai, Gash is actually having a section this week! She has a few complications that she had to schedule one. So she will be our first.

I'm having a whole lot of pressure in the bottom end and REALLY painful stretching above the belly button. I mean I'm TIGHT in the stomach above the belly button. :wacko: Amelia is transverse so I'm unsure if this is just her positioning or if this is an actual sign but I'm honestly feeling like it's going to be anytime. Injections stop after this fridays injection and the stitch comes out the friday after. I would be surprised if I had her in 2 or 3 wks time. That would leave me at 36 or 37wks.."technically" term at 37wks. While I'd LOVE to get to the 1st, I'm not so sure I'll get there. We shall see though. :winkwink:

Tomorrow is my appointment with the acupuncturist for the moxybustion technique to try to turn Amelia. It's honestly hillarious what I'll go through to get her to move head down. Haha 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1jF8f981mA


----------



## MrsK

oooh.. so nice seeing all the nurseries and bump pictures! Love them all! 

I had quite a bit of catching up to do.. so I can't remember what everyone wrote or what I had to say about it.. lol. 

Hope all you ladies having contractions will at least make it somewhat close to term. That being said, my mom had two pre-term babies and they're both completely fine :)

Everyone just keeps telling me that they think I won't make it to October 11th, and while I like it because I don't WANT to wait until Oct 11th.. I'm also worried that it's getting my hopes waaaay up and then I'll be terribly disappointed. 

I've had crazy nesting.. just running all over the place this past week to get things cleaned, organized, and ready... DH keeps getting on to me for it and telling me to rest.. but.. how can I rest when I know this baby will be here soon, and there's still so much I want to do before then?! ;-) 

We actually had a little photoshoot with my sister on Sunday night.. it was lots of fun, we had a really great time. And now I have maternity pictures! At least something to remind me of this time :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0095.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0284.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0249.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0198.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BabyDeacon

Last night my thread:
ok for the last two mins ive had a pain in my butt like pressure....im sitting on sofa with my legs up on my gym ball any ideas?

EDIT:

lasted 2 mins then went off for 3 then come back... its like in the coxsix top of bottom and feel like its inside my foo foo too belly not tight at all...

happened again.... its painfull but not teary painfull, just like Yooouch!!!! pain

----------------------------------------------------------------

update today:
pains lasted 2.5 hours within the 2.5 hours i had 6 that was that painfull i was in tears!
the pains got so servre i went into labor ward and was monitered,
they were stron braxton hicks/ mild contractions...
they said it baby moved down and ligiment pains
the Dr's done an internal and my cervix is closed i have a cone shapped mark on my cervix that if i were to have sexy time' it may cause spotting.. so not to be worried if it happen give it a couple of hours if it sont stop then call or if its more that spotting then call them
sexy time i wish!!!
and jeeze if they were strong braxton hick, mild crontraction... hahaha!!! oh jeeze! i think it was more painfull pschologically as i was scared as it not time for him to come

the bad point waiting an hour to be seen....
good points MW was super informative really relaxing able to have a laugh with (ryan wouldnt stop moving and she was saying ooh we have a wriggler,, didnt need to see on the moniter he was kciking and the whole of my tummy/bump was moving!!
room was SUPER clean and she was with me ALL of the time!

i was home by 2 am and my hubby was with me all of the time being so supportive! he even got up at 5:45 and has gone to work, being up from 5:30 the night before!


----------



## Kristin83

Lys said:


> Katerdid!! I have missed you on this thread... Glad you and your lil one are doing ok! I am hoping he stays put for a couple more weeks but its great knowing he has already had the steroid shots and that you are so close to the hospital!!
> 
> Kristin!! You too... crazy to think we might have some Sept babies on our thread!! Glad to hear your doing good so far! Keep us updated!! :happydance:

I will keep you all updated! Hopefully this week they will give me a section date so I know whats going on..lol


----------



## LittleStars

MrsK - beautiful pictures!

I've been too focused on other things to get around to my pictures of belly and room. I'll try later today. It's hard to get what *I* want done when DH is STILL on vacation. He's been off almost all of August and doesn't start school until Thursday. That being said he will be nice company today when we wait for the car to get an oil change at Costco today. 

Last night we took DD over to my mom's for the night and had a night out. Since we'd had dinner at home (we had leftovers, how romantic, lol) we went out for a dessert before seeing a movie. Biggest slice of peanut butter cream pie EVER!!! I thought I was going to die trying to eat it but it was so good. I'm rather obsessed with peanut butter when pregnant because I know that it's a no-no for a while after baby is born. Afterwards we went to see Conan The Barbarian. Yum! The lead actor is so pretty :) Slept in (though woke my usual times to go pee) this morning and feeling good. I'm hoping to get in one more movie date night before delivering these little babies but not sure that'll be doable. 

To the ladies that are panicking about not getting stuff done, especially if you are going for a vaginal birth... just wanted to point out that most babies for the first few weeks after birth sleep a lot. I mean so much to the point where you can't wait until they wake up. You will most likely have plenty of time to catch up on sleep from the night before and still get things done in the house like cleaning and organizing. I think the only reason I'm so obsessive about it right now is #1 natural instinct to nest and #2 complete fear of having twins. I did the math of a worst case scenario and this is what I realized.. *if* I can only manage to feed one baby at a time and then the baby takes on the longer side to breast feed, being 45 minutes, then 2 babies will take 1.5 hours and since you feed them anywhere from every 2-3 hours for the first while.. I'm screwed!!! lol I'm the kind of gal who likes to ficus on the worst case scenario and hope for the best so if I can wrap my mind around those numbers then whatever things will be I'm sure they won't be THAT bad. Does that make sense?

Mommy - I will you well with the acupuncturist! It's worth a shot at the very least.

Gash - just in case you are reading this. Best wishes for you this week!!

Nai - hope the laptop is okay but I fear the worst for it. My old roomate spilled her cereal on the keyboard and the laptop was toast. I once had a laptop running on my lap and DH and I got in an argument and I slammed the laptop rather purposely onto the floor and stormed away only to find out I busted it. The things are very fragile. Lame!


----------



## LittleStars

BabyDeacon - oh my!!!! I missed your post since I was typing. What an ordeal and what a trooper your husband is for going to work! You take it easy! Did they have any idea what got things going or was it just one of those things? I've banned DH from 'sexytimes' myself for fear of it causing anything to happen. I've read to many things in the 3rd trimester forum to scare me off.


----------



## zb5

Hope you are feeling better BabyDeacon!

Littlestars, my friend with twins absolutely refused to feed them separately. If one woke up to feed she would wake the other one up because she couldn't stand being that inefficient! Ignoring the whole "never wake a sleeping baby" advice... oh well. Especially if they are slow feeders, I understand it!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Mrs. K, beautiful pics. I'd love to have some done as well. I may ask my cousin if she could quickly do some for me. Thing is, she's pregnant too and is due in November. It's pretty neat!

Didn't get my moxibustion appointment this morning..had to reschedule to tomorrow because the neighbors left their heat on all night long without being present in their home. It got HOT and we were afraid of a fire since it was on full force and wasn't stopping. Quite odd. I'm exhausted from being up.

Littlestars...the multiple issue would have me completely confused as to what to do. :shrug: One of the girls in my other thread had triplets. I haven's seen her in awhile so I'm thinking she's quite busy. :lol: I'll be interested to see how you do when the babies are here. I'm sure you'll be JUST fine and have a little helper in your dd too. It always interests me in how you multiple mommies get through a day. I'd imagine it would take some getting used to and you'd have to find some "mommy time" in there somewhere. :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Hi ladies- 

Docs today told me my baby is almost 5 lbs. He thinks a big baby will come. Great.....Also c section for me is October 12th. Yay! Im all set and ready. Wish I could stop being so miserable and enjoy the last 5 weeks....yea right, i have a giant inside of me! 

MRS- love the pics! I feel too big and gross now, I shoulda done our professionals a few weeks earlier than this...now I think i'll wait for family pics when baby is born.....

I give up on sleeping. I got out of bed at 2 am and ate cereal and watched a bad lifetime movie. Im exhausted! 

My doc says lay off on the nesting just a tad....but I dont wanna.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> Hi ladies-
> 
> Docs today told me my baby is almost 5 lbs. He thinks a big baby will come. Great.....Also c section for me is October 12th. Yay! Im all set and ready. Wish I could stop being so miserable and enjoy the last 5 weeks....yea right, i have a giant inside of me!
> 
> MRS- love the pics! I feel too big and gross now, I shoulda done our professionals a few weeks earlier than this...now I think i'll wait for family pics when baby is born.....
> 
> I give up on sleeping. I got out of bed at 2 am and ate cereal and watched a bad lifetime movie. Im exhausted!
> 
> My doc says lay off on the nesting just a tad....but I dont wanna.


Big baby? That's pish posh to detect right now! :dohh: I was 32wks and Amelia is said to be 4lbs 4oz. While they grow half a lb each week that would mean this week she'd be around 5lbs 4 oz or so. We'll see. Just keep in mind that sonograms can be off a lb or so and your baby could be closer to 4lbs. I think you'll know if a few more weeks if you have a big baby but right now it's hard to detect ahead of time. I don't like them doing that. The perinatologist from Jackson's pregnancy kept telling me the FIRST DAY that because I'm diabetic he would be HUGE. Though born too early he was right on target.

I have a new Peri this time and they all keep wondering how big the baby will be. I told them to keep the comments to themselves. Sure enough when they found out she was 4lbs 4 oz she was in the 50th percentile two weeks ago. So I've been quite happy with where she's at and kinda sticking it to the medical staff because they keep saying she'll be a porker. I've been controlling my sugar levels and eating. I even lost 2lbs last week and went from gaining 14lbs over the whole trimester, now down to 12lbs. Since I'm plus size I don't have to gain what most of you gals do and Amelia still gets her nutrients.

Anyhoo...just to say don't let the big baby idea get you nervous. It isn't until it IS has always been my motto. :lol::thumbup::winkwink:

As for misery. I understand! I can't sleep well, I have acid reflux regularly now and lately I've had constipation. I've never had constipation before and it's quite painful at times! FRUSTRATING to do all that work for nothing. :winkwink: :rofl: I have pressure in the bottom end, feeling sick to my stomach and my rear itches from the last few 17P injections. What a whiner I've become.

Speaking of WINE.....I can't wait to have a glass of wine someday.:thumbup::haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Omg, wine. I would love a glass of wine! Apple orchard season is nearing and thats usually a lovely wine tasting time...but i'll be drinking apple cider. I think you've got me drooling MA!


----------



## LittleStars

Wine I can do without but I sure would love a whole slush bucket of strawberry daiquari just about now! lol 

MA - I'm going to try my best to feed the twins at the same time but not sure how it'll work. There is a pillow I can buy for twin feeding but I wanna see if its possible to just use my own pillows at home to help postion them into the football hold for dual feeding. Who the heck wants to drop $90 on a freaking pillow!? Besides last time around (though I was fatter) I couldn't get the boopy feeding pillow thing to work for me. I'll do some research to see how long one can use the pillow.. if for up to 9 months or so perhaps it's worth it. As for triplets.. my daugther is friends with some triplets and her mother is hilarious when she talks about how insane things were the first year with 3 babies. I'm sure your friend would *love* to have the time to come online and chat. 

Had a lazy day today.. didn't do anything other than get the oil changed in the car. Kinda feel guilty about it so I popped in my last load of baby washing to do. But on the bright side, I feel well and rested and my belly isn't sore today. Yay!


----------



## zb5

nypage, the ultrasound people told me my baby was 5 lb 1 oz at 31 1/2 weeks. That seemed really big to me, but they said it was still only 75th percentile? But that didn't seem to add up, I think all the different ultrasound centers estimate weights and percentiles differently, and I also hear so many stories of them turning out to be wrong. I wasn't expecting a big baby, I was a very average baby and DH was small/average, and no diabetes here. My bump is pretty big but so was my mom's and both her babies came out average. :shrug: We'll see in a few weeks if they're right or not!

LittleStars, I'm not sure what pillow-type items my friend used for breastfeeding her twins at the same time... I will have to ask her when I get a chance.

MA, hope you get to try to moxibustion soon! It would be great if Amelia turned herself around. :)


----------



## Adele2011

I agree zb5 everyones bump is different i think mine is high and ends at my belly button. 
Katerdid- i'd go demented on bed rest but worth it. Could your husband maybe leave you a pack lunch before he goes? like your bump pic. 
Shelleney- cute pic 
Tanni- thanks for giving me hope about stretchmarks mine will hopefully bugger off aswell. 
i thought gash was having section on 2nd obvs got that wrong
littlestars- baby basket sounds amazing n thoughtful. Why can't we eat peanut butter after?
kristen- 37 weeks sounds good :thumbup: n isnt that really good for twins?
Nai- how u feeling?
mrs k- ur pics r beautiful thanks so much for sharing


----------



## shelleney

Beautiful photos Mrs K :)
xx


----------



## LJ_85

New to site and have been recommended by BabyDeacon to take look. Hello everyone. xx


----------



## LittleStars

Welcome LJ!

Adele - you don't have to avoid peanut butter.. but I will have to sneak it and stop my daughter from eating it for the first few months. All because she is really messy when she eats it and if I'm eating it she will want it too. She has a tendancy to end up with it all over her hands and I would hate to think that she would touch the babies with peanut fingers and even worse, let them somehow lick it. Ekk! I was so nervous the first time letting DD have peanut butter. Silly really. The number of people actually allergic is minimal but they make such a huge deal of it in the media it freaks me out. If I remember though, I think I had DD try it at 1yo while we were in the car about 2 minutes from an emergency room. But there is nothing saying you cannot have peanut butter while BFing. Sorry for the confusion! :)

Off to the doctor today for weekly appointment. Only 4 weeks and 2 days until c-section so hoping all is well inside and I can make it. After that I need to get DD some new shoes for school.. I totally forgot to get some and she starts tomorrow. Oppsie! I hate shoe shopping with DD, I miss when I could just pop them on her feet and decide for myself whether they fit.


----------



## LJ_85

LittleStars said:


> Welcome LJ!
> 
> Adele - you don't have to avoid peanut butter.. but I will have to sneak it and stop my daughter from eating it for the first few months. All because she is really messy when she eats it and if I'm eating it she will want it too. She has a tendancy to end up with it all over her hands and I would hate to think that she would touch the babies with peanut fingers and even worse, let them somehow lick it. Ekk! I was so nervous the first time letting DD have peanut butter. Silly really. The number of people actually allergic is minimal but they make such a huge deal of it in the media it freaks me out. If I remember though, I think I had DD try it at 1yo while we were in the car about 2 minutes from an emergency room. But there is nothing saying you cannot have peanut butter while BFing. Sorry for the confusion! :)
> 
> Off to the doctor today for weekly appointment. Only 4 weeks and 2 days until c-section so hoping all is well inside and I can make it. After that I need to get DD some new shoes for school.. I totally forgot to get some and she starts tomorrow. Oppsie! I hate shoe shopping with DD, I miss when I could just pop them on her feet and decide for myself whether they fit.

Thanks Littlestar. Twins ay? Best that is hard work carrying them? When you due and when is your C-section. What you having? xx


----------



## zb5

Ooh, glad you cleared that up about the peanut butter LittleStars, I was starting to worry! I do know a kid who is allergic to peanut butter and it is very scary. But I try not to get too worried about these things either.

Welcome LJ!


----------



## LittleStars

LJ - It's definitely a lot harder carrying two instead of one. They already weight combined more than my daughter did when she was born. Throw in all the extra placenta, fluids etc and I'm busting at the seams! lol But if you look at it as a two for one deal it's well worth it ;) Technically I'm due October 20th but am scheduled for a repeat c-section on Oct 7th. It will be two girls, no names picked out yet though.

Speaking of which...I really need to talk to my husband about that.. lol

I forgot to mention the AWESOME deal I got at Costco when getting the oil changed yesterday. I got the Baby Einstein Around the World play gym for $37 instead of the normal $90 you'd pay at BRU. Love it!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Welcome LJ :hi:

Urgh anyone else started with back pain :( .... For the past 3days ive had horrible pain in my lower back , was sat on the birthing ball lastnite to try & ease it with hot water bottles etc .... helped a little at the time but its still here today.

I had terrible SPD with my 1st pregnancy but luckily its not been as bad this time around, no more than a few niggles ..... but now ive started with this annoying achey back :(


----------



## LittleStars

zb5 - my friend's daughter WAS allergic to peanut butter but she grew out of it. I'll bet she was happy about that. The daughter is still allergic to sesame oil though but weirdly enough she can eat the seeds on something like a bagel, just not comsume the oil.


----------



## LJ_85

Thanks ZB,

Noticed you are both american xx


----------



## chezziepie

Hello, 

I'm due 2nd oct with a baby boy !!!


----------



## LJ_85

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Welcome LJ :hi:
> 
> Urgh anyone else started with back pain :( .... For the past 3days ive had horrible pain in my lower back , was sat on the birthing ball lastnite to try & ease it with hot water bottles etc .... helped a little at the time but its still here today.
> 
> I had terrible SPD with my 1st pregnancy but luckily its not been as bad this time around, no more than a few niggles ..... but now ive started with this annoying achey back :(

Hi Mummy2tyler, Thank you for the hello. I have back ache too more to do with BH than being pregnant lol. x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Welcome Chezziepie :hi:


----------



## LJ_85

Hey Chezziepie, I am due 12th xx


----------



## zb5

Littlestars, that is a great deal on the Baby Einstein! We gave up our Costco membership a few years back but may have to rejoin... could be useful with a baby!

That is great that your friend's daughter grew out of her allergy. I just want to know how you find out you grew out of it??? Obviously most people don't want to test it, too scary...

Ooh, I hear moving truck!!! Gtg.


----------



## Adele2011

Littlestars- the image of your daughter being covered in peanut butter made me chuckle, glad i can have it :thumbup: hope docs goes ok. 
Welcome LJ and congrats on your new :blue: 

Finally got a few mins to do a little update :coffee:

So i had my girlie night the other week was really good but stressful as people said they would come and didnt turn up or say they weren't coming aargh found out my true friends tho :thumbup: got some pressies too :happydance: 1 friend MADE a nappy cake but everything tigger (as i'm a fan haha) n there r treats in for me2 eg chocolate she also got me a diary for the first year with sproggle n made blue cupcakes n decorated my living room bless her. Then i got a blue nappy cake the girl was determined to get sproggles name so could personalize but my lips r still sealed :haha:. N then i got some clothes, swimming nappy and body warmer suit cant wait to take him as been really enjoying my aqua natal classes 

Popped into work today as had a meeting about a grievance i placed (grrr) everyone was saying how bump is lower and i'm looking well (funny considering i was sick this morning where did that come from!) 

hope everyone is ok? i'll put bump pic on later as feeling left out

p.s welcome and congrats chezziepie 
mummy2tyler- bless u :-( u could maybe try swimming?


----------



## LJ_85

Thank you Adele. xx


----------



## nypage1981

Hi!

Welcome LJ and CHezzie. 

Mummy- back aches are the worst and NEVER seem to let up. I have a knee problem? Apparently one that I did not know about until this pregnancy, but its so bad that I cannot walk on it....ummm, not sure where the knee problem came from. Damn fat suit! I hope you can get some rest, really just laying around is all that would help it I think.

Little- nice info on the play mat. I do costco, and wanted the Einstein playm mat but am sure tha tmy costco probably doesnt have it. I kinda hate how random they are....
Don't worry, or do, but I dont have a name yet either. And, I guess I am worried. Lol. I have 5 weeks....you are before me so you have less than that even! Ok, lets worry.

So, how come its ok to eat PB while BF? That doesnt travel in your milk to baby? Im pretty dumb about that all, just want to make sure ! I know that caffeine affects baby's sleep, so that must travel, and alcohol and stuff, so why not peanuts?


----------



## yourstruly10

Hey ladies. Welcome all newcomers! 
Sorry Im not going to read through everything right now. I will later I promise.

Just a little update on me. IM DONE WITH BEING PREGNANT!!! Just when I think things cant get worse now the doctor tells me the pain in my pubic bone is from the bone separating which they arent really supposed to do. She said generally they just loosen but mine have actually separated a little and that is whats causing all my pain. Bed rest isn't helping much as I can only rest so much with being home alone all day with Ava. She has turned into a little trouble maker pulling everything off shelves and screaming at me when I say no. It's kinda funny sometimes. Getting her up and down the stairs is impossible now so she now naps down here which is throwing everything off but I physically can not get her up. 

Thankfully only 2.5 weeks left of bed rest and 1 week left of having a nurse here everyday. I have another scan on friday to recheck baby's growth and my fluid levels. If they have dropped passed 5 ill be induced at 38 weeks and if they haven't dropped 39 weeks.

Was supposed to have a doctors appointment this week but I cant get in so my next is on the 15th and she starts internal checks then. Call me crazy but I love them. I love hearing if im progressing or not. With already being 1cm dilated and having a cervical length of 1.5cm im not hoping for to much progress though.

Sorry for my mini rant ladies. I hope you are all well.


----------



## MrsK

welcome LJ and Chezzie! :hi:

Thanks for clearing that up about the PB, LittleStars.. I was confused! I don't understand either how PB in breastmilk is okay but directly it isn't? I guess our bodies do filter a lot before it gets to LO..

I would upload some nursery pics, but I'm still waiting for the mattress to arrive... so I'll do pictures when it finally gets here :) Been waiting for 3 weeks already... it was accidentally sent to our old address at the apartments we used to live.. where the girl in the office apparently decided to keep the mattress for herself since she figured I didn't live there anymore and wouldn't come get it. Boy was she surprised when we did show up! And of course pretended to never have received it, even though FedEx had her sign for it. Grr.. made me so angry. That girl is lucky that DH was coming to pick it up and not me.. I would have made a big scene! 

BRU was awesome about it and just reshipped it to our correct address. I'm hoping FedEx gets onto that girl though, and demands the shipment back from her!

Anyway.. not a big deal anymore, I guess, since BRU is reshipping and I should have the mattress soon :)

Yourstruly: ooh, that totally sucks! Must be a lot of pain! I'm sorry... hope it gets at least a little better!

Oh, and names.. I don't think it's a big deal to decide on one after LO is born, even. Sometimes it's just easier when you see them face-to-face! I thought we would wait until after the birth to decide.. but then the other day DH unexpectedly made it all really simple by telling me I can have my favorite name as the first name if he can have his as the middle name. :happydance: I don't care about the middle name or what DH might call him.. as long as I can have myyy name as the first ;-)
So Lucas Andrew it is... unless we change our mind. hehe. 

MA- hope the moxibustion gets Amelia to turn! She's been very stubborn about it, that's for sure ;)

I've been leaning over my birth ball a lot in hopes it gets LO to engage quicker and go into labor quicker... haha.. I know that probably doesn't work.. but it makes me feel like i'm doing at least SOMETHING to hurry things up ;)


----------



## nypage1981

MRs- I was on my hands and knees most of yesterday and last night was having some regular contractions/ BH! So maybe try that:) haha. They subsided though so nothing real. But it got kinda scary for a bit there. 


Oh, just realized how that sounded what I said up there.....I was on my hands and knees scrubbing EVERYTHING. corners of hard wood, white trim floorboards, tile.....just going to town and sweating my BRAINS out! SO, thats what I meant by on my hands and knees! haha.


----------



## Kristin83

Adele2011 said:


> I agree zb5 everyones bump is different i think mine is high and ends at my belly button.
> Katerdid- i'd go demented on bed rest but worth it. Could your husband maybe leave you a pack lunch before he goes? like your bump pic.
> Shelleney- cute pic
> Tanni- thanks for giving me hope about stretchmarks mine will hopefully bugger off aswell.
> i thought gash was having section on 2nd obvs got that wrong
> littlestars- baby basket sounds amazing n thoughtful. Why can't we eat peanut butter after?
> *kristen- 37 weeks sounds good  n isnt that really good for twins?*
> Nai- how u feeling?
> mrs k- ur pics r beautiful thanks so much for sharing

Yup 37 weeks is, the doctor told me jokingly that after 35 weeks they didnt care about me as much..lol...but now it may be the week after...the dr I saw today said maybe 38 weeks..lol I want them to stay in as long as possible so they are as big and healthy as they can be but I am soooo over being pregnant! My hips hurt so bad I can barely walk and I can't sleep (again)...ugh and I'm tired of all the dr appointments....3 this week, 3 last week...its exhausting..lol


----------



## LJ_85

Thank you kindly Page, Truly and Mrs xx


----------



## FeistyMom

Hi everyone - just catching up on all the posts for the last week. I am worried that I won't make it to October either - baby's head is engaged, and seems to be dropping lower by the minute, plus getting more and more regular mild contractions - still only 2-3 an hour, but I don't think I've gone an hour without one in 2 days!

And nesting has come back with a vengeance! Last night I could barely force myself to turn out the lights (was in the midst of cleaning our room and bathroom), but hubby has to work early so I did for him. Then this morning, I usually go back to sleep for 2 hours after he leaves, but instead I got up and started up with the cleaning again! I am soooo happy to have this energy back, but I'm nervous that I'm going to exhaust myself and *then* go into labor :D

All the bump pix are so cute! I think I'm going to have hubby take one of mine tonight :)

Hope everyone is having a great day :)


----------



## caleblake

Hey girls just a quick post as in hospital just now and for those who don't know baby is coming tomorrow by section (I will be 36+3) kerri is going to do an update for me here and I will get back on when I can. Thanks for all the support over the past 8 months. Xxx


----------



## Kristin83

Good luck tomorrow!! :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Good luck tomorrow gash!!!

I am getting tired of being pregnant too. I found my first belly stretch mark (already have some boob ones and some old ones on my hips... but I was hoping to keep my pristine belly! I know, it's silly.) But I just had a midwife appointment today and baby's head is not engaged. I also have NONE of that nesting energy you ladies are talking about. :blush: It would really help with the unpacking! I feel bad, DH is doing 90% of the work...

Sorry about the various pains ladies. I can't complain too much, I am having some pain but really not too bad. Most recently baby has gotten strong enough that his punches really hurt me. He is always punching my butt, bladder, or cervix. I almost feel like he plans to punch his way out! :wacko:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Good luck nat Eeek can't wait to see if your bump turns pink or blue x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Good luck Nat! :happydance: Can't wait to see the babes. 

ZB, I had some moxybustion today and Doug took the rest home. We'll do one tonight and another round tomorrow morning and another round tomorrow night and Friday morning before the sonogram.

I'm hoping it works. If it doesn't, I know I've done all I could and am thinking she's not turning for a reason. Fridays sono will tell whether she's turned and then the perinatologist will schedule a c-section. The doula won't be able to go in with me, but she'll be there during prep and in recovery to help out as well as to help with breastfeeding. I REALLY don't want that spinal again but that's all they give for sections. It's all in Gods hands right now.

As for the nesting. It hits me all in one day. It'll come and go. Right now I'm Exhausted....I did come home and act like a crazy woman because the kitchen counters weren't clean and the dishes were still in the sink. DH took that on as well. Like yours, he's taking on 90% and I'm pushing him constantly sadly.

Tomorrow someone's coming over for lunch, Doug has to run to the acupuncturist and grab another moxi stick and we wait for the cable guy to bring the box to set up the cable we got a deal on.

Friday Doug has off and we have a detailed sono then an appointment with perinatal center right after. I'm on edge with all these appointments. IF I can get them all to wait on the c-section, I would like them to schedule it for Oct. 3rd. It's not the due date, it won't be going over and yet it won't be in Sept. around several birthdays..one being my mothers, her sisters and then my cousin who had her daughter a month before Jackson was due in Sept. and who got pregnant while doing drugs and STILL kept drinking during her pregnancy. I cringe because that little girls birthday is the week my doula is guessing they'll want to schedule the c-section. To say I'm on edge is putting it very lightly. I'm a planner and all plans have been out the door since the loss of our son.......even this pregnancy has been hard to predict and plan. Time to be flexible. :winkwink:


----------



## zb5

Good luck with getting Amelia to turn, MA! I hope they let you go until October, to wait to see if she turns, and to get her as much time in there as possible. :)

My guess for my baby has been October 5 this whole time. My mom says October 4. Now I'm hoping it's a bit earlier, since he's been punching me in the downstairs all day. :wacko: October 1 is my birthday. I don't really want to share a birthday, but it would be pretty special if that's the day he decides to show up. :)


----------



## OctBebe

Im having the worst diastasis recti pains (stomach muscle seperation) I cant really laugh cough or sneeze without yelling in pain my right side aboce my bellybutton is like it has a 3rd degree burn or something. I swear its an internal hernia will ask MW on Monday.


----------



## shelleney

Good luck today Gash! Thinking of you! :hugs:
xx


----------



## LJ_85

Good Luck Gash. Am so excited for you. Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## DMG83

Good luck gash x x Hope all our babies come early/late to match our individual wishes! Can but dream! Lol. Well i truly ruined dh's laptop after, after the drink spillage he ordered a new keyboard for it, all good.. Well i carried it through to the kitchen the next day, tripped on my dog and it went flying.. Right on to tile flooring.. So new screen ordered now and hope for the best! Well we're all moved and settling in, seriously didn't anticipate how hard it would be with the dogs! :( we've had accidents, whining, barking, restless nights.. Grrr. Slowly getting there tho! On a v annoying stressful note our ex landlady has turned into a pyscho. Accusing us of returning to property and damaging it, putting dog poo on her doorstep, theft etc. So we've filed a complaint with the local police.. What a fruit loop! Really missing being able to be on here properly, hopefully next wk! Stay safe and well ladies x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ladies - Natalie told me to update you all when she had made her birth announcement on facebook

Shes had a baby BOY!!! 
Baby Blake Johnston-Miller, born at 10.34am, weighing 7lbs exactly. Baby is scbu but both baby and mum doing well

CONGRATULATIONS NATALIE & FAMILY xxxxxx*​


----------



## zb5

Congrats Natalie!!! What a nice healthy weight for an early little boy! :happydance: Hope your whole family is doing well. :)


----------



## MrsK

Congrats Natalie! He sure did turn out bigger than everyone in the October group on Facebook was guessing!


----------



## chezziepie

aww thats great news x x x


----------



## nypage1981

Yay! Congrats, welcome baby!


----------



## Kristin83

yay :happydance: congrats!


----------



## LJ_85

Congrats. What an healthy weight xx


----------



## Lys

Hi Everyone!!

Congrats Natalie... I am SO happy for you!!

I have a Dr.s appt this morning and I don't think my lil guy has turned yet and I am starting to get a wee bit nervous. I am 37 weeks and full term on Sunday and it seems the room to be able to turn in becoming less and less. Hopefully Dr. will give me good news this morning. My bump does seem low but I think it has been low-ish my whole pregnancy!!

I agree w/ you ladies on those kicks and hits getting stronger- wowzers do some of them hurt!!

Welcome LJ!
Nai: Glad to hear you are getting settled at the new place! I do understand how difficult it can be to move w/ dogs and getting them acclimated to a new place!!
Ny: LOVE your new profile pic, SUPER cute!!


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Gash and family!! :yipee:
xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

He's a cutie too! His pic is just darling. So happy for her. Congrats Nat! Welcome little Blake!


----------



## LJ_85

Hi Lys xx


----------



## LittleStars

*Welcome to the world Blake!!! Congratualtions Natalie! Such exciting news and I'm so happy to hear everyone is doing well.*:baby::baby::baby::crib::crib::crib::blue::blue::blue::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Oct - My stomach is doing the same thing.. I thought for sure a hernia because everything I read about stomach separation says it shouldn't hurt. The burning is outrageously painful! I talked to my nurse and doctor yesterday about and no good news for me. Basically I was told is was the stomach stretching and extreme tension on the muscles and it'll get better after delivery. Boo. Let me know what you hear about it!

I was a bit disappointed that I didn't get the babies weight yesterday but the US tech was really quick and was just doing some 8 point check to see if the babies passed. 8/8 for both, yay! I signed my consent forms for the c-section, I hated hearing about all the bad stuff that could happen but there is still no alternative for me at this point since baby A is still breech, interestingly enough Baby B is ready to go and is no longer transverse. So I've got one baby on the left and one on the right kinda like a ying/yang thing. 

Today was DD's first day at school. She told me she was a little nervous that it was french immersion but by the time she was ready for pick up the world was sunny once again. She only knew 2 of the kids (boys) from her class last year and another one (girl) from a different class, everyone else was either new to the school or had been in the afternoon classes - but it was only half the class (staggard entry) so we won't know for sure until Monday who exactly is in the class. She did mention she made a new friend though, with the name Penny. My DH said something like "oh that was one of the names daddy had wanted to call one of the twins (Penelope)" I had to pipe in that it could still be on the list since we hadn't picked names yet and we really needed to talk about that. I don't think he thought I was serious.  Grrr.. I'd like to at least have a list of 6-8 names we both agree on before delivery! 

As for the peanut butter.. my pediatrician had told me that peanut butter was generally not an issue for the nother to consume as long as there was no immediate family history of allergies. He suggested that since for me there wasn't a history that trying it at 1 year near an emergency room was probably the best way. So we did and DD loved it! When it comes to breastfeeding it's pretty easy to google info on what you can and cannot eat but here is one just for example: https://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/mom/mom-foods.html#peanuts In general though, I'd say just take the path of least regret. Better too safe than sorry.


----------



## katerdid

*YAY Natalie!!!! Congrats on your boy!!!!* :yipee:


Update: Had another hospital stay on Monday-Wednesday. Getting soooo sick of this! They decided that stopping labor would cause more harm then good, so I just laid there all strapped in, waiting in limbo land. 
I'm now at 4cm, 80% and 0 station. And still having contractions. But they are not close enough or painful enough to keep me in the hospital I guess, so I'm back at home. I swear I'm not going back in until I'm in serious pain or my water breaks. Done with being poked and prodded and strapped in - too expensive and too painful.

Lys - hope your baby turns for you!!


----------



## Mrsturner

CONGRATULTIONS GASH!!!!!!! What an excellent birth weight, he'd have been a big boy at full term!


----------



## zb5

katerdid said:


> *YAY Natalie!!!! Congrats on your boy!!!!* :yipee:
> 
> 
> Update: Had another hospital stay on Monday-Wednesday. Getting soooo sick of this! They decided that stopping labor would cause more harm then good, so I just laid there all strapped in, waiting in limbo land.
> I'm now at 4cm, 80% and 0 station. And still having contractions. But they are not close enough or painful enough to keep me in the hospital I guess, so I'm back at home. I swear I'm not going back in until I'm in serious pain or my water breaks. Done with being poked and prodded and strapped in - too expensive and too painful.
> 
> Lys - hope your baby turns for you!!

Sorry to hear about the hospital stay! My only experience so far was a 3 hour stay where they tried to stop my completely painless contractions. I just found out it cost me $450, and that's AFTER my insurance! :wacko: I wondered the whole time if it was really necessary, and now that I got the bill, I REALLY think it was unnecessary. I guess of course they can never tell what is serious and what isn't so it's better to be safe than sorry. But as far along as you are, if they're not going to stop labor, you might as well be at home!


----------



## caleblake

Thanks kerri for posting and for all your lovely messages. There is an update on my journal and a picture for those not on my facebook. The section was tough but will do a birth story soon to explain all. Blakes still in intensive care so keep us in your thoughts xxx


----------



## LittleStars

Gash -Just took a peek and he's just beautiful. I had to have IV put in my foot too last time around after my veins collapsed, but only one I think. I hope they get them out soon enough so you can be up and moving since it's good to move around after a c-section to prevent clots and such. Take care of yourself and I hope that Blake is in your arms soon and that your health issues clear up now that you've delivered.


----------



## MrsK

he's soo cute!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Katerdid,

Sounds like you'll be next! Your 4cm already. I'm guessing either over the weekend or beginning of next week. Just don't wait too long to go in. :lol: :winkwink: The good news is that your baby while preterm, should be just fine at this gestation and may spend either a few days or a couple weeks in nicu for observation. It'll depend on baby! 

Did they say they would treat you for PTL next time? You'll most likely get the 17P injections that I've been getting weekly so that you can make it further.

Littlestars...I often wonder how you'd get both babies head down in a multiple delivery. My cousin had twins a year ago and I never asked how she delivered them. Now inquiring minds want to know. lol

Gash...ouchie! The IV in the foot doesn't sound so appealing to me. I have small and deep veins that have been known to collapse. Seeing as though Amelia hasn't turned and c-section "could" be a new focus, I'm FREAKED OUT about having one.

Praying for quick recovery and healing.

Love to everyone else! :hug:


----------



## nypage1981

Gash lovely boy! So nice. Not the foot IV though. that sounds terrible. Hope you recover soon. 

Lys- I really hope baby can turn. Would you do the turning treatments that they do where a bunch of people try to turn baby in your tummy or would you just do section? Try birthing ball! 

Kate- thats nuts that youre at a 4, I think I had my epidural at a 4! Holy cow! any day now. so exciting !


----------



## katerdid

zb5 said:


> Sorry to hear about the hospital stay! My only experience so far was a 3 hour stay where they tried to stop my completely painless contractions. I just found out it cost me $450, and that's AFTER my insurance! :wacko: I wondered the whole time if it was really necessary, and now that I got the bill, I REALLY think it was unnecessary. I guess of course they can never tell what is serious and what isn't so it's better to be safe than sorry. But as far along as you are, if they're not going to stop labor, you might as well be at home!

Ouch, yeah, hospitals are so expensive! I got the preview (not the actual bill yet) for what my 4 day stay in August is gonna be ... $3,500 after insurance! And I've got two more hospital visits to pay for after that, plus when I actually deliver. Hopefully they'll work with us cuz we're dirt poor atm. :nope:



Mommy's Angel said:


> Katerdid,
> Sounds like you'll be next! Your 4cm already. I'm guessing either over the weekend or beginning of next week. Just don't wait too long to go in. :lol: :winkwink: The good news is that your baby while preterm, should be just fine at this gestation and may spend either a few days or a couple weeks in nicu for observation. It'll depend on baby!
> Did they say they would treat you for PTL next time? You'll most likely get the 17P injections that I've been getting weekly so that you can make it further.

No kidding! I'm so anxious right now. The hospital bags and car seat are ready and waiting in the car. I keep nervously checking to see if my water's broke or if I have any bloody anything and my hubby is constantly checking in on me while he's at work. I'm a basket case for sure!
I'm so glad I've made it this far tho - I was worried for a while that my little man would be in trouble, but it seems like at this stage they do alright.
If there is a next time I will definitely be making sure they know my PTL risks!

Nypage - Oh wow, yeah!!! It's crazy to think that I'm at the point where most ppl are getting epi's and rushing to the hospital!! :shock:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Katerdid, Yup....where you are right now there's less risk that had you had your baby between 24-28wks. As someone who lost a baby preterm...I couldn't be still until I hit 28wks THEN I knew she'd be okay. When I hit 30 I was EXTATIC. Your baby is at a good weight and will be just fine! :winkwink: I can't WAIT to hear your story and see the baby. :hugs:

Lys, breech and transverse is what Amelia is. Check out Spinningbabies.com for help. Also you could do prenatal chiropractic treatment OR try moxybustion like we are through acupuncture. Check out youtube and put in Moxybustion for breech babies and you'll see a video..either there or on spinning babies to show what it does. Not sure if it's working so far.

What NYpage speaks of is external version. It's where the Dr.'s force turn your baby. We are not doing that. It hurts to do it and I'm not willing to risk Amelia's health and well being. Since I'm also plus size, it would hurt MORE to get in there and try to flip her than it would a smaller size woman like you. Often times babies turn even at the last minute. My issue is that I have a heart shaped or bicornuate uterus and the further along in size the baby gets, the less room she'll have to move head down. Tomorrow is my sonogram to see if anything worked. If not, they want to schedule a c-section while we try to see if she comes down on her own.

I'm at peace that we've tried everything and there comes a point where you have to ask yourself if they're not coming down for a reason. Maybe a cord around the neck or even something like excess swelling which I have in the pelvis. I mean SWELLING too. She may not want to be down there for that very reason! :winkwink:

Love to all you ladies. :hug:


----------



## LJ_85

Hi xx


----------



## LittleStars

MA - from my understanding as long as Baby A is in position they don't usually care what Baby B is doing unless it's transverse. From what I gather they will literally reach in your no-no and grab the baby inside. My friend was telling me about her delivery of her triplets and it's was shockingly disgusting because the third baby was REALLY high up into unfrozen territory. that's assuming it's a vaginal birth. Baby A is considered the baby who is closest to the 'exit' lol that's how the nurse described it. But in a c-section Baby B often becomes Baby A.. so confusing keeping track. 

I need some real goals for today.. so I'm committing to baking a cake with my daughter today and finishing packing babies bag and start/finishing mine. ALong with cleaning the main floor so that DH can have the boys over for a game night tomorrow and I'm sure that'll keep me plenty busy today.


----------



## Kristin83

They told me the same thing about delivering vaginally. If the presenting twin was head down they could reach up and pull the other one out, the said it actually pretty easy. Mine were positioned like that for the longest time but not anymore! They can't even tell which is which anymore...originally they were side by side, one breach and one head down. Now one is transverse way up under my ribs and the other is breach (but on the side the head down baby was). Its like they spun in a circle around my stomach. lol So c-section for me!


----------



## LJ_85

yay - I finish work next Friday 16th yipppeeeee. Brought forward a week xx


----------



## zb5

katerdid said:


> Ouch, yeah, hospitals are so expensive! I got the preview (not the actual bill yet) for what my 4 day stay in August is gonna be ... $3,500 after insurance! And I've got two more hospital visits to pay for after that, plus when I actually deliver. Hopefully they'll work with us cuz we're dirt poor atm. :nope:

Ooh, that is terrible! I hope you have an annual out of pocket maximum. I do, I think it is about $4000, but my plan year just rolled over so I'm starting back at zero now right before the delivery. :dohh: When I called the hospital about my bill, they offered me a payment plan starting at $20-30/month. We'll see how much all the bills add up to before deciding anything. I've heard you can negotiate the bills lower but my hospital didn't seem interested in negotiating the total amount, just offering a payment plan. :shrug:

I've complained to my friends about how expensive having a baby is, and they all think I mean I'm buying fancy new clothes and furniture for him. Nope! So far it's been a couple thousand dollars just towards doctors and insurance... :wacko:

4cm, wow! My cousin's wife sat around at 4cm for a week or two waiting for labor... she kept thinking it was going to happen right away but it didn't. But she was at about 39 weeks at that point! I hope you make it as long as possible. But at least at this point hopefully you can avoid the annoying parts of early labor that everyone complains about? Endless contractions with little progress... it doesn't sound fun. Good luck!


----------



## yourstruly10

Morning ladies.

Gash- Congrats he is absolutely beautiful. Sending you both positive vibes for a quick recovery.

Wow Katerdid. 4 CM. At least your at a point where is born baby will be healthy. When I went into pre term labor they told me the magical week they wanted me to make it to was 34 weeks. Hope your not too uncomfortable until the big day comes.

All of you US ladies I can't even imagine having to worry about how much going to the hospital was going to cost. I am so thankful health care here covers stuff like that. I cant imagine having one more thing tro stress over at this point.

Im off for my 3rd BPP today. Hoping my fluid levels have stayed the same at the least and that baby girl is still growing well. 1-2 more weks of bed rest and 3-4 more weeks until I meet my baby girl unless she decides to come earlier.


----------



## zb5

Good luck yourstruly! I hope your fluid levels are good and baby girl decides to stay inside for another few weeks. :)


----------



## katerdid

zb5 - Not sure if we have an out of pocket max...we'll have to look everything over and see. But we'll definitely be pleading broke and hope that they will work with us. 

Yeah, I'm glad that I probably won't be in early labor long. I didn't really think I would be anyways since my mom and her mom all had labors less than 6 hours. But at least I know for sure that once it starts, it'll go fast!


----------



## LJ_85

Hi Gash, hope the little one is ok. I have noticed that I am not on the first page yet. sob sob lol xxx


----------



## tanni78

oooh it's all getting so exciting, none of us have very long left now :) xx


----------



## LJ_85

Soon be done and dusted lol. That means where we all go then to have a chat lol. Will this tread be called Post Due Date Oct 11? Hmmm I wonder lol :happydance:


----------



## LittleStars

Baked a cake, waiting for it to cool right now, then DD will be icing and decorating. Ekk! The main floor of the house is clean and ready to go with the exception of the kitchen which will need another clean after dinner. Just need to tackle to basement a little incase they play video games and then pack my hospital bag. I returned the pj pants I bought in favor of buying a size larger for extra comfort on the belly post surgery. I think I have everything now so that packing should be a breeze. I'm going mininalist this time rather than over packing. DH will comes and see me everyday and my parents (and MIL but who cares) will come as well so I'm not worried about not having what I need/want. Helps I don't have to go through labor though, I guess those who do need a lot more things.. can't really remember what I packed last time.

I also got myself a (not sure what they are called) soap poof thing on a stick today. I am finally admitting defeat, it's too hard showering, it's very uncomfortable washing my legs/feet. 

Anyway, all that to say.. I actually seem to be on the ball today, getting things done and all. Loving it!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG littlestars!

I'm tired because of no sleep so this will be a quick update:

Hi ladies,

5hr appointment with perinatal center. :wacko: Amelia is breech again. She's just NOT willing to move no matter what we try. She weighs 7lbs and everything is on schedule. I have high-normal amniotic fluid so we're monitoring it. 

Tentative c-section scheduled for October 6th because of her breech position. They took the cerclage stitch out a week early and it had me nervous. I was wondering if she'd drop out right there on the table. :rofl: She's fine and I still have length, she wasn't at the stitch etc.

I have SEVERE water retention in my feet, ankles and pelvis. The pelvis hurts BAD. That could be a reason she's giving us issues or it could be a cord issue. We chose NOT to have external inversion as it would hurt like all getup and I just don't want to take a chance on Amelia's well-being to force her to turn. She's NOT turning for a reason.

With the stitch out, I have to watch for contractions. Because Amelia is breech she said no ands, if's or buts..we must RUSH to labor and delivery. :wacko: Her reasoning for taking it out early is contractions can cause the stitch to tear the cervix. The baby is big enough to stay put and not just drop out.

At this point, I can still go into labor but unless she turns on her own, it would be considered an emergency c-section if before Oct. 6th. 

What an ordeal. :rofl: Even with a "scheduled c-section" nothing is still in stone. Can't plan a darn thing because when she comes and HOW she comes is anyones guess. :haha:

All I know is that while I didn't want c-section, as long as Amelia is safe...that's all that matters! I'm at peace we did everything we could within reason to her own well-being.

I have my last injection tonight and that should keep contractions at bay for another week. My concern is how heavy she'll be if she'll break my water sooner than later even with the 17P injection. :shrug:

It's all in Gods hands. I'm going to rest while I still can, put my blowfish feet up and enjoy the last few weeks of feeling Amelia in my body. I have many blessings to count.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0306.jpg


----------



## zb5

MA, that is great that she weights 7 lbs already! It sounds like everything is going well, but complicated of course due to the stitch, injections, and her being breech... I understand you must be very nervous! Not knowing when things are going to happen, and if they start, that you must go to L&D as soon as possible... that is nerve-wracking! Good luck! Stay in there Amelia until October 6! :)

We have our first childbirth class tomorrow, and also a breastfeeding class. It's a little late to be starting them but it was the earliest I could do it because of the move. I'm actually annoyed because it's 2.5 hours of breastfeeding class, then a 2.5 hour break, then 4 hours of childbirth class... it's basically our entire day! I think I will be exhausted and sick of it by the end.

Today we went shopping and bought a bunch of the stuff off our registry with the 10% off discount now that our shower is over. I think we have almost everything now except the car seat! (Silly us, leaving the car seat for last when it's the ONE thing you need to take baby home from the hospital... :dohh:) I think we are going to get the Graco Snugride 30, as it is lighter weight than the 35. But DH didn't like any of the colors at the store, so we'll get it somewhere else or order it online. At least we have a plan in place!


----------



## shelleney

MA- sorry to hear that Amelia is still breech and that you must have a c-section. Good for you though, that you are staying very positive about it all. You're just doing what's best for your daughter. Its great news that she's already 7lbs, and that you made it to 36 weeks, so if she does decide to come now, she will be fit and healthy. Well done you! Although I do hope that she waits until 6th October so that she can arrive in a planned c-section rather than an emergency one (and I know you would love her to be born ion october rather than september).
Good luck with everything, and keep us updated :flower:
xx


----------



## Adele2011

zb5- i had a feeding workshop which lasted 2.5 hours n it was tiring it could of been made a lot shorter but the lady kept waffling on. I couldn't hack it all in 1 day tho. I've got my 2nd anti natal class on Tues and 3rd and final on 20th sept so defo getting quite close. 
Went to aqua natal class yesterday loving it as i'm the furthest gone. 
Getting hair done today and then going to see the lady boys of bangkok with mum tonight can't wait. Baba be wondering whats going on hehe :blush:


----------



## shelleney

Adele - ladyboys of Bangkok are amazing! I saw them in Manchester 3 years ago, and it was brilliant! Have fun!
xx


----------



## katerdid

MA - That's too bad about her staying breech and the enviable section! Good for you for staying positive about it though!! :thumbup:

Zb5 - lol, yeah, you kinna need a car seat :haha: hope you guys can find one in a color you both agree on!


----------



## LittleStars

MA - sorry to hear that your efforts didn't work but at least you know you're headed for a c-section and are able to come to terms with it prior to labor. It sucks when you are expecting a vaginal birth and it truly is an emergency that causes you to have a section. 7lbs is a great weight, just keep those legs of your crossed for a few weeks and hopefully you'll make it to October. hehe

zb5 - I let DH pick the infant car seat and he picked one that is black, grey and yellow! ekk! certainly not my choice but it was the only thing he really had a colour opinion on. Weird to hear another husband who cars about car seat colours. :) 

Adele - had to google Lady Boys.. looks like a fun night out! Have a great time.


----------



## zb5

lol, my DH had to pick the stroller color too! I figure I should let him pick the color since I pretty much picked the style and everything else. :)

I also had to google Lady Boys. It does look like fun! Enjoy. :)


----------



## Lys

Hi Ladies!! 
WOW, so much has happened in the last couple days!!

Katerdid!! Keep us updated, crazy to think it could be anytime. :flower: I for sure understand the stress of the bills as we are pretty tight financially as well!!
NY: I am still hoping baby turns!! I have an appt on Monday morning and will recheck the status but I am 37 weeks tomorrow so if baby does not turn in the next week we will schedule a C section. I am about to go put air in my workout ball and get to bouncing!! :haha:

Yesterday was my last day of work and it has just been a CRAZY week trying to transition over to someone else and get everything caught up to a point where I felt OK to leave. I have been too exhausted to do anything but come home from work, eat and sleep. Today is my first weekend off in I don't even know how long and I had all these things I wanted to do and I am just pooped!!! OH says take it easy and relax I just feel bad sitting around when he is working on the house.

MA: Stich is gone, last of the injections... WOW I feel like time is really flying!! Glad to hear baby is a very healthy weight. I know your bummed about the C -section but like you said the most important thing is babies health and I am trying to keep that at the front of my mind as well as I REALLY wanted a natural birth.

I am full term (technically) tomorrow!! :D Hope everyone has a GREAT day!! :happydance:


----------



## zb5

Whoooaaa, full term tomorrow Lys! Wow! I guess that means our Oct. 1 gals are full term today? First day of full term Octobers!!! Let 'em roll!

8 days left for me. We ordered our car seat online today, hope it comes in time. :) We now have everything we need for baby (I think... minus some small things...) except a room to put them in! His room is still unpainted and full of crap. :dohh: Hurry up DH!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Whoooaaa, full term tomorrow Lys! Wow! I guess that means our Oct. 1 gals are full term today? First day of full term Octobers!!! Let 'em roll!
> 
> 8 days left for me. We ordered our car seat online today, hope it comes in time. :) We now have everything we need for baby (I think... minus some small things...) except a room to put them in! His room is still unpainted and full of crap. :dohh: Hurry up DH!

Amelia's room has her furniture put together but is also full of stuff from the shower. I feel SO overwhelmed as I don't have the energy to finish up. All her duds need to be washed and put away and I need a spot for everything. :lol: 

Okay, so lets see the color of the car seat you finally went with!!:winkwink:


----------



## zb5

We went with "Lotus" - black and red, fairly simply, and manly! :)

https://www.rightstart.com/graco-sn...us.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping

I like it too, so we didn't even have to argue about it. (The only thing I didn't like is that some of the other colors are actually cheaper so if it were just me I maaay have gone with a cheaper one. Oh well.)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> We went with "Lotus" - black and red, fairly simply, and manly! :)
> 
> https://www.rightstart.com/graco-sn...us.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping
> 
> I like it too, so we didn't even have to argue about it. (The only thing I didn't like is that some of the other colors are actually cheaper so if it were just me I maaay have gone with a cheaper one. Oh well.)

Figures that they would charge more for the color most people would buy!:dohh::wacko: I think it's cute. I actually LOVE the purple one for a girl. So good you both were able to agree on the car seat. That's ALWAYS a plus. :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

I hqve finally decided AND purchased our travel system! That's huge for me, I've been hemmin and hawwin over it for months now. I also got a bassinet to borrow from a friend and my mom is buying a pack n play for us and high chair. I'm finally getting somewhere. Hope someone gets my diaper bag and breast pump!

Zb I Luke those colors, very nice! 

Happy full term to October 1st due babies!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> I hqve finally decided AND purchased our travel system! That's huge for me, I've been hemmin and hawwin over it for months now. I also got a bassinet to borrow from a friend and my mom is buying a pack n play for us and high chair. I'm finally getting somewhere. Hope someone gets my diaper bag and breast pump!
> 
> Zb I Luke those colors, very nice!
> 
> Happy full term to October 1st due babies!

Show n Tell, show n tell. Let me see the system you chose. How fun! I love this part ladies!:happydance:

We got the Graco Meadow Minagerie which will do until we buy a jogger in the spring. It's cute in person. We also bought the matching pack n play.


----------



## DMG83

wow that is lots to catch up on!!

DH managed to fix our laptop which is brilliant news :) so i am back online and just in the nick of time by the sounds of it with some of you ladies starting to pop!!!

MA i have a good feeling for you, i think you're going to hold off for a good while longer and amelia is going to get very close to, if not reach, october 6th! :hugs:

DH is seriously averse to me starting on the RLT or the EPO at the moment :wacko: he seems to think she'll pop out early if i try and do anything to ease into labour naturally earlier than 40weeks at this point lol bless him.. I'm not terribly convinced by his "i'm so tired i really want a hug" insistence either every night - not that i'm really up for dtd myself anyway but i know for sure that he thinks if we dtd there's a chance she could fall out when he's finished :haha: poor man... i don't think he'll be saying this when i become a november mummy!! and he'll be so sorry cos i'll be saying "WELL, if you'd JUST let me start the RLT, EPO and DTD i'd have had my baby by now!!" :haha:

we are finally moved and settled in, still unpacking the last of our boxes but it really is the last of our boxes, and the only way to do it is to get the nursery finished so i can transfer LO's stuff to her room out of the guest room, THEN i can finish the guest room :thumbup: 

this week i have painted 3 walls of LO's room - can't wait to share pics :)

yesterday we went to a large agricultural show where our gorgeous little beagle one a rosette in the dog show for best "gent with a conditioned dog".. suck that up you pedigree doggies who were in the class with her, my meggy was beautiful! :haha: ok i was slightly over-competitive.. but it was our first dog show.. unfortunately i now have a love for it and i can see this turning into a problem next year with me googling dog shows and entering her in everything just to get rosette's :rofl:

our travel system is in too and ready for collection.. now for the embarassing "approach MIL and ask her if she actually still intends paying for it" moment... this is the one we chose, it's the icandy peach which converts to a double stroller if needed if we're blessed enough to have a 2nd baby before LO is out of her buggy... this is the carrycot function of it anyway but obviously it has the buggy conversion too :thumbup: DH chose our colour too so we got the blackjack to be neutral, HOWEVER the car seat we got in marble pink so HAHAHAHAHAHA that was his one concession to allow me something girlie for travelling with - only because once it's on the pram it's basically entirely colour neutral again with the way it sits :haha: but you can get different covers too for £40 so can easily change if needs be..

and today we pick up our crib from my parents house so he can start on our cot :dance: SO exciting!!!! 

so looking forward to all the updates coming in now as our ladies reach full term and start having their gorgeous babies!!! :cloud9:

anyone got any more nursery pics or full term bump pics they want to share!? xx


----------



## Adele2011

Welcome back nai, u sound v busy bless u. 
Congrats Gash he's gorgeous :happydance: hope you are both :thumbup: 
Eeeee exciting stuff not long for us to go now 
i've finally sorted my hospital stuff just need to put in babas clothes 
hows everyone getting on choosing names?

bump pics and 1 of nursery wall


----------



## DMG83

love the pics adele :thumbup: that wall is gorgeous, as is your bump!


----------



## LittleStars

Adele - looking great!

Nai - no putting your children in pageants please! lol Awesome job on your beagle winning though :) A friend of mine is really into training dogs for obstacle course competitions. She has three dogs she competes with. It's really amazing but I would never have the patience. 

I love that everyone is getting their baby stuff. I've decided to get the side-by-side stroller by Mountain Buggy myself, only comes in black so nothing to decide about now. But I will be waiting to order it for a few weeks since I can pop the twins into the single bassinette that is part of my old stroller for the first part. I'll probably not bother getting it until November or so. I'm debating the issue of breast pumps still but won't be buying any until after the birth once I know I've got some milk to actually pump. Just can't seem to justify an electric one when I am not going back to work but at the same time I don't know if I'm being completely crazy since I'm having twins so I posed a question in the twin section and hope they can shed some light for me. I really should write a list on paper of the few things I still need to buy right after birth to keep me organized. 

Still no progress on baby names. But the nursery is at a point where I just need to finish a few little things. Unfortuantely one of those little things is painting the change table white so that'll take me a day or two. Guess I should get started on that today eh? I half assed packed some stuff for the hospital last night for myself but I really need to do it more properly. I know I have everything in the house I need, I just need to make sure it goes in the bag!


----------



## mellllly

I keep fogetting about this thread oops!!

Hope everyone is well
COngrats Nat!!!

Not much going on here, I finish work on Friday which I cannot wait for


----------



## zb5

That is a really nice wall of the nursery Adele! And I love your bump! Looking good. :)

MA, I really like the black and purple for a girl too...

Sounds like a lot of us are at the same point in preparations. Nai, we also have all the baby stuff in the guest room but need to finish the baby's room so we can move it all in. The crib won't do him much good when it's still in its box, with the mattress propped up against the wall! :haha:

My midwife said to start EPO at 37 weeks so maybe that's what I'll do... we'll see. I feel like it couldn't really hurt to start a little early, as it supposedly takes weeks to do anything, but then if he did arrive too early I would always wonder if that was the problem, etc.


----------



## nypage1981

Adele- how cute that wall mural is and your bump too! 

MA- Idk how to put links up of things on here so we got the color Azura in the Chicco- its brand new- mainly blue and silver. OH chose the color. Chicco doesn't have the greatest colors but they are top travel system so I went with it. Surprisingly OH chose the most expensive travel system that was even at baby's r us in the single strollers. He usually isnt like that, so i said yes although didn't love the color. I will get used to it! We will also be getting a jogger within the next month or two probably so we can use it through snow. 

Im stoked that a friend borrowed me a bassinet. There's one less thing to buy! Woo hoo!
But now my mom is left with nothing to buy me so i've said a pack n play, although I dont really know why I need one. Guess itll be there in case for if the baby hates sleeping in the bassinet as I know some do.


----------



## DMG83

i'm going to have to google what a pack 'n' play is cos all you USA ladies keep saying about them and i've no clue what it is lol

our travel system is pretty expensive but well worth it as it has all we need from now to toddler plus it converts to a double system too so it was just the best way to go - i was a bit bummed we got the plain browny black colour but DH is right really in thinking that we should go neutral so i shouldn't complain.. i can always jazz it up with blankies and toys :kiss:


----------



## LittleStars

Nai - We call a pack'n'play a play yard here in Canada or at least in my neck of the woods. Wonder what you call them in the UK. Can't remember what my mum calls them.. she still uses all her british terms despite moving here over 35 years ago.


----------



## DMG83

hmm i just googled it and it looks like a travel cot!? something you'd use if you were going to a friends' house or on holiday or something?


----------



## yourstruly10

Hey ladies. Little quick update. Was in the hospital again two night ago with full blown every 2 min contractions. I went from a 1cm dilated to a 2, midline to anterior but stayed long(2cm long)in 2 hours. Contractions got stronger but farter apart and when I was checked another 3 hours later I hadn't changed anymore so they told me if I wanted I could go home so I did. The contractions slowly stopped sometime last night. Still getting the odd one today but not many. Loosing lots of plug. Just trying to take it easy and keep her in as long as possible. She weighted in at 5lb 8oz at 34+6 which I was told is perfect and my fluid levels have gone up!!

We have everything bought and ready to go except hospital bags( bad me I should know better).

As for play yards Ava slept in hers until she was 2 months in our room. Doctor was fine with it and even said "why waste money on a bassinet when play yards are designed with them anyways". Ali won't be using it only because I am putting her straight into her own room.


----------



## DMG83

YT - you've not got your bags packed!? you crazy lady!!! i'm doing mine tomorrow hopefully.. if i get around to it lol

glad the contractions stopped for now and hope you can keep LO in a little bit longer to full term - nearly there now! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yourstruly. 

Goodness your going through a lot. :hugs: When you get to 2cm, usually you can go for a little while at that dilation. Not sure why. It does sound like your close though. Baby is at an EXCELLENT weight if your going to have her now. :winkwink: My hospital bags are...well sort of started. 

As for the pack n play...we're using ours in here for awhile and we DO have her crib up. The bedroom isn't designed yet though. I'll have time since she'll be in here with us.

I'm pretty uncomfortable right now. The water weight (edema) on my pelvic area has water polyps. It's disgusting honestly and I can't believe I have them. It's the reason everything has felt so heavy down there. We're watching for pre-eclampsia because of that and the ankle, feet and leg swelling but my blood pressure seems to be just fine. 

I've taken to more bed rest myself in trying to move the water. I'm drinking TONS of water too. My feet and ankles have gone down some but they still hurt a bit. Once I sit down or start going anywhere they get like puffer fish though. :rofl:

Well, I look forward to hearing how your doing over the next few days. Waiting for all of us to have more babies and show them off. :happydance:


Nai, this is the pack n play we have set up that goes with the stroller system we have. It has a bassinette and a changing table. When the baby grows, those two come out and the baby sleeps in a bed like part on the upper part...THEN the playtime is on the very bottom part. We're planning to buy two. One for upstairs and one for downstairs. The one downstairs will be taken to friends, family and other places we need to go. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleStars

Yourstruly - wow.. you are definitely getting close. Time to write a list of what DH needs to do to get your bags packed TONIGHT!!! You've given me the kick in the tush I needed to get my bag once and for all packed. It will be done before I go to sleep tonight. Period. 

MA - ask around, I'd bet that you can borrow or be given a second play yard from someone in your church/community. I have three, two were given to me. One is HUGE, the second is long and the third one that I actually bought is petit. My preference is the small one. The big one is great though once they start playing in it and you are using it more as a jail to stop the baby getting into mischief while you are peeing or cooking. the long one is the one I loaned to MIL so DD could sleep in while she babysat (she isn't allowed to babysit this time around so I'll probably set it up in the basement). Sucks though since I noticed the weight restriction on the play yards is quite low, now divide by two because of twins and looks like I won't be using mine for long.


----------



## DMG83

ah i see.. it's like a moses basket, travel cot/play cot PLUS a changing table - awesome! i have a moses basket (basinette) but it comes on a small wooden stand - we're going to keep that downstairs and use only if we're in the room as we have 2 overzealous doggies and i don't trust them one bit not to knock it over!! :dohh: but that's what we'll be using when we visit friends/family... then i've got a crib that my dad made (mine looks nothing like that though and will post a piccie when we collect it cos i'm super proud of him lol) and that will be by our bed, then we've got a cot which i guess is what you guys call a "crib" for LO's room...:wacko: that's a whole lot of sleep options!! :haha: and we've got a travel cot/play cot thing too but won't be using that unless overnight sleeping at 6months + or for putting lo down for playing away from the dogs... tbh i have no idea at what age babies get put in a play pen to play... :blush: i guess as soon as needed? :blush:


----------



## Kristin83

we wanted a pack and play to keep downstairs for them to sleep in if needed. We actually got a twin one as a gift https://www.amazon.com/Graco-Pack-Playard-Bassinet-Kensington/dp/B002AMVX8Y, so its a bit bigger and has 2 bassinets...i noticed the weight restrictions too so we wont be able to use it very long either.....


----------



## nypage1981

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10962742 

Yay! I figured out how to do a link! Hope this actually goes to the right place now. Here is the playard that we have chosen on our registry. Its all funny to me since we live on basically one level but we wanted to have 2 sleep options available in case baby doesnt do well with one....so play yard and change table in living room, then bassinet and another changing table in bedroom...all on one level! Hahaha. Can we be considered lazy much? :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Very cute Pack n play. LOTS of storage! Not bad at all. WTG on learning the linky. :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## Kristin83

I really like that one with the changing table attached...its really cute!


----------



## nypage1981

MA- I really like your set also. Super cute! They didn't have that one in any stores here. I almost got one with a napper also, but then realized we didn't need that option because the one with a napper at our store was the $199 one and didn't want that expensive. 

I hope the changing tables are useful! Ive read that some tilt a bit..reviews drive me nuts!!


----------



## yourstruly10

nypage1981- Love your pack and play. So much storage. Its really cute too. We never used the change table on our pack and play. We had a change table in her room that was higher up though and it was easier on me post birth.

We have everything bought and tons and ton of clothes but Old Navy is having their baby sale right now where things are as low as 5$ and I found the cutest onesie there today so I had to buy it. (picture added)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes also. Hoping she stays put until at least 37 weeks. I am 37 weeks the day of Ava's birthday party. Maybe all the activity and stess will send me into labor lol.

Also added a picture of my almost 35 week bump from a few days ago. You can tell my fluid levels really had gone up and that she is growing well.


----------



## nypage1981

Yay for growing baby and belly Yours truly! Hope you make it til that 37 weeks:)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> That is a really nice wall of the nursery Adele! And I love your bump! Looking good. :)
> 
> MA, I really like the black and purple for a girl too...
> 
> Sounds like a lot of us are at the same point in preparations. Nai, we also have all the baby stuff in the guest room but need to finish the baby's room so we can move it all in. The crib won't do him much good when it's still in its box, with the mattress propped up against the wall! :haha:
> 
> My midwife said to start EPO at 37 weeks so maybe that's what I'll do... we'll see. I feel like it couldn't really hurt to start a little early, as it supposedly takes weeks to do anything, but then if he did arrive too early I would always wonder if that was the problem, etc.




yourstruly10 said:


> nypage1981- Love your pack and play. So much storage. Its really cute too. We never used the change table on our pack and play. We had a change table in her room that was higher up though and it was easier on me post birth.
> 
> We have everything bought and tons and ton of clothes but Old Navy is having their baby sale right now where things are as low as 5$ and I found the cutest onesie there today so I had to buy it. (picture added)
> 
> Thank you everyone for the well wishes also. Hoping she stays put until at least 37 weeks. I am 37 weeks the day of Ava's birthday party. Maybe all the activity and stess will send me into labor lol.
> 
> Also added a picture of my almost 35 week bump from a few days ago. You can tell my fluid levels really had gone up and that she is growing well.


Are fluid levels supposed to go up?? reason I'm asking is because I'm having severe edema in my pelvic area. The area mostly feels like leather now but has some bumps with water filled in them. It's Gross! Then my feet, ankles and legs are swelling. I'm being monitored in case of pre-eclampsia but so far my blood pressure is doing just fine. I've been laying on my side to try to disburse the water retention in my body though. The pelvic area is so bloated its painful now.

Also, does anyone know what it means if I have high-normal amniotic fluid?! :shrug: They mentioned they are watching that as well. I'm just wondering what happens if it goes above the high-normal to high abnormal? What can happen? 

I'm being monitored with non-stress test twice a week starting this week now. So I'm being monitored VERY closely. I'm a bit nervous, but I think it's a good idea. If this water issue in my pelvis continues, I'm not quite sure I'll make it to Oct. Not only is it painful but it's VERY heavy. No WONDER I feel like a flippin truck! They say I only gained 14lbs, lost 2lbs last week and gained 3 this week all from more water weight. I wasn't feeling light at all. I guess I know why. :dohh:


----------



## yourstruly10

MA- Fluid levels can go up and its considered normal( drinking lots of water and bed rest can make them go up if they are too low like mine were)
My AFI was 8 which is the low end of normal and they are now 15 which is just normal. With Ava my levels were the high end of normal at 23. An AFI of 25 is when they start calling it Polyhydramnios. High end of normal didnt cause me any problems other then lots of heaviness and a huge gush when they broke my water.

The link I added goes to an AFI chart with each week and fluid levels.
https://fetalanomalies.org/Fluid.html


----------



## Mommy's Angel

yourstruly10 said:


> MA- Fluid levels can go up and its considered normal( drinking lots of water and bed rest can make them go up if they are too low like mine were)
> My AFI was 8 which is the low end of normal and they are now 15 which is just normal. With Ava my levels were the high end of normal at 23. An AFI of 25 is when they start calling it Polyhydramnios. High end of normal didnt cause me any problems other then lots of heaviness and a huge gush when they broke my water.
> 
> The link I added goes to an AFI chart with each week and fluid levels.
> https://fetalanomalies.org/Fluid.html

Well that explains why I Feel like a massive truck! I'm literally picking up my lower pelvis thats how heavy it is. I'll take a look at the link you share. Thanks!


----------



## zb5

We got a Graco pack n play, it looks just like MA's but ours does not have the bassinett or changing table on top. He can sleep on the upper layer as an infant, and then use the bottom as a playpen once he's older. Our house is on 3 levels right now, I don't know how we're going to distribute everything! But the pack n play may go in the lower level with DH's office so he can watch him and work at the same time (at least in theory!).

Kristin and LittleStars, my friends with twins had two separate pack n plays for their twins, when they were using them as playpens at 9-10 months old. :shrug: They need room to move around anyway so they would be pretty cramped together. They also had an area set up with a bunch of baby gates where they could play together without getting "out" into the rest of the house. :)

yourstruly, glad you are back from the hospital! You are pretty close to 37 weeks now so there's a good chance you make it. I hope so. :) Stay in there Ali!

MA, sorry to hear about all the swelling. I think my swelling is just getting worse and worse as time goes on. I don't think it'll get better until I deliver. :( Mostly it is in my hands and feet, so I can't complain too much.

Okay, hope everyone is doing well! I can't wait to hear about our next births! (Hopefully all full term ladies!)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> We got a Graco pack n play, it looks just like MA's but ours does not have the bassinett or changing table on top. He can sleep on the upper layer as an infant, and then use the bottom as a playpen once he's older. Our house is on 3 levels right now, I don't know how we're going to distribute everything! But the pack n play may go in the lower level with DH's office so he can watch him and work at the same time (at least in theory!).
> 
> Kristin and LittleStars, my friends with twins had two separate pack n plays for their twins, when they were using them as playpens at 9-10 months old. :shrug: They need room to move around anyway so they would be pretty cramped together. They also had an area set up with a bunch of baby gates where they could play together without getting "out" into the rest of the house. :)
> 
> yourstruly, glad you are back from the hospital! You are pretty close to 37 weeks now so there's a good chance you make it. I hope so. :) Stay in there Ali!
> 
> MA, sorry to hear about all the swelling. I think my swelling is just getting worse and worse as time goes on. I don't think it'll get better until I deliver. :( Mostly it is in my hands and feet, so I can't complain too much.
> 
> Okay, hope everyone is doing well! I can't wait to hear about our next births! (Hopefully all full term ladies!)

My pelvic area is triple it's size.:wacko: I've NEVER seen it this bad. Today I stayed mostly on either side. I'm putting a pillow down there between the sore area. 

I'm kind of depressed today.:cry: I just feel overwhelmed. The house isn't as clean as I'd like it. The steps need to be swept and I saw a spider on it. The downstairs woodwork needs to be swept and mopped, everytime I clean the kitchen countertops my husband quickly leaves things there before he goes to work. Amelia's clothes need to be washed and put away, the other items from the shower need a place, my bedroom carpet needs to be vaccuumed, the floor needs to be mopped on the side, I need to wash the sheets and put a new bedspread on, tidy up. The bathroom is the only room I've kept clean because I clean up everytime I go in. On top of that, with the swelling and the lack of sleep, the constipation and acid refulx around the clock....and NOW with the concern of Amelia's high-normal amniotic fluid...I'm just starting to feel overwhelmed. I want to do something about everything and I just don't have the energy OR the mindset right now.:nope::cry::wacko: It's obvious hormonal moment of a meltdown but I just feel overwhelmed today. Not to mention looking in the mirror at that water issue makes me feel HUGE. My husband says this isn't the time to look and make those kinds of accusations about my weight as it's not all that accurate right now PLUS I'm carrying a baby and have water weight. I'm sure he's right...I'm just frustrated. :cry:

Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day emotionally.:thumbup:


----------



## zb5

Hugs MA! :hug: I hope you feel better soon. I think this is par for the course in 3rd tri. Too much to do, not enough energy to do it with, plus our bodies just getting huger and huger. :wacko:


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:
I have been looking at all of your sleeping options for the babies. It seems all of you are using pack n plays/play yards, etc.

Our LO will be sleeping in this Moses basket in our bedroom for the first 4-6 months - https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-bedtime-hugs-moses-basket/770003800/type-i/

We will then be moving her into this cotbed in her own room up until she's 5 years old - https://www.mamasandpapas.com/produ...pe-i/?cm_re=Navigation-_-Furniture-_-Hayworth

xx


----------



## shelleney

Big hugs MA. Hope you start feeling better soon :hugs:

Hope you manage to keep Ali in for at least another 2 weeks YT. Hope you make it past Ava's birthday at least!

Hope the rest of the October ladies are doing well. Take it easy, and dont overdo it!
xx


----------



## nypage1981

Shell- I cant see your pics for some reason, but im just trying to visualize the cotbed....does it convert to something for them to be able to sleep in til 5? 

MA- yeh, I have those breakdown days all the time too. Sorry you are feeling overwhelmed and hope its a passing moment and you feel better soon. We all have the overwhelmed feeling I thnk, because we want things perfect and all done before baby, but will never be as perfect as we want. Just do what you can, its the only choice we have!


----------



## shelleney

Sorry Nyp. Can you see these pics?

The baby can sleep in the cot up to the age of 2 years (ish). Then you take the sides off, and it becomes a bed which the child can sleep in up to the age of 5-7 years (ish)
xx
 



Attached Files:







cot.jpg
File size: 1.2 KB
Views: 23









bed.jpg
File size: 786 bytes
Views: 19


----------



## nypage1981

Ahhh, that makes more sense yes! That is what our cribs do also, they usually all convert to a toddler bed too. Very cute!


----------



## shelleney

Most of the equipment/furniture etc does the same stuff, they just have different names :wacko:
xx


----------



## DMG83

i always have to check where all you ladies are from when you say what you've bought cos it means totally different things uk to us lol i love that cot it's really pretty :)


----------



## shelleney

Thankyou Nai. Its beautiful, isnt it? We set it up in the nursery on saturday night, but then realised it didnt come with a mattress (it seems everyone but me knows that you have to buy them seperately :dohh: ) so we gotta go buy one this weekend....
xx


----------



## LittleStars

Nai - play pen is what my mom calls the play yards too. As for how old they need to be in order to 'play' in them.... depends on when your LO starts sitting on their own and doesn't fall over constantly. Sitting I think was around 4 months for DD BUT she would fall over and get mad and cry constantly for another 6 weeks of so until she learned to use her muscles and arms to stop it from happening. It was funny for un to watch but man she used to get mad. 

MA - hang in there! Time to write a list of things your husband could do to help you out and insist he tackles it each day. For example, he could wash the baby clothing and bring it to you to fold and put in the closet/dresser. That way if you go into labor before you can get everything done he knows what he needs to do while you are recovering in the hospital :) Well at least that's the theory. 

Finally today my DH is out of the house until after 8pm and I can get up to mischief. When he's around I never get my 'projects' done. So I'm really going to at least start painting the change table. Gotta get it ready for some rhinestones! lol Yeah I'm blinging my change table.. Gotta make a gross task more glamorous! Then sticking up the wall stickers I found to see if they work, start the paintings for the wall and do a general tidy up on the main floor. Phew.. I'm tired just writing all that. 

In the meantime I really should hop in the shower and get ready to pick up DD from school.


----------



## LittleStars

Shelleney - when I got my crib last time around it came with a mattress from the store so it's not necessarily true that you should have known that/. Seems to be a thing the store will offer to encourage a person to buy from their store versus another. This time around I had the crib from last time and a donated one from my mom so I actually had to buy a matterss and was so confused on which was the best.


----------



## DMG83

it's really beautiful shelleney :thumbup: i love it!

i didn't really think about needing a mattress for my crib (wooden rocking basinette lol) EVEN THOUGH my dad made it.. so where would i think a mattress would magically appear from!?!? :haha: mum bought me one with my crib bale the other weekend though, it's a good one, anti-this-that-and the next thing, hypoallergenic etc. so feeling confident it's a good one for babs (I worry because i'm asthmatic and have sensitive skin AND dh has eczema and sensitive skin so LO is basically screwed on the allergy front.. :dohh:)

i guess i won't really need our travel cot for a little while then... i've got a bouncer, a playmat and the moses basket which i figure i'll set up in the lounge downstairs.. i don't know, my mum said that when LO is here i will "instinctively" know what to do and that i'm worrying for nothing, i just think, HOW do people learn/know what to do for their LO when they arrive!? :blush: i'm great with children, i really am, but i do worry that i won't have a clue when it comes to my own baby... :dohh:


----------



## zb5

Littlestars, blinging the changing table!! I love it! :haha:

Nai, I feel the same, I have no idea what to do for my baby. I hope we just figure it out! I figure we have a swing, bouncer, play mat, and pack n play, that should be enough baby furniture for a 3 story house?? At least one on each floor? Actually, I have no idea. :dohh: I just hope we aren't carting them all up and down stairs all the time. The bouncer and play mat are light, but the pack n play and swing aren't.


----------



## Adele2011

Little stars- it made me chuckle what u said bout pageant kids. 
Nai- thanks for googling about pack n play had me confused too, yeah i'm using moses basket on stand aswell. I'd put them in pen when they can escape from you :haha: 
Yours truely- glad you're a bit better and yep defo getting packing and :thumbup: your bump the onseie is v cute 2. 
Shelleney- yep snap about the sleeping options

Yeah i just used stickers on nursery stickers mega easy i have lots more to put up but :dohh: just confused where doesnt take much to confuse me at moment 

how many outfits should i take in hospital bag for baby?what etc?


----------



## nypage1981

MA- any way you can get a maid service to come until you can be back at it? For a service around here to come every other week is $80.00 and they do all the things you've mentioned....maybe check as you'd feel better and more prepared then. 

I LOVE all the different terms for everything. Funny that in US we do use the words cot and crib and stuff, but they mean a different type of bed than it does for UK ladies. How strange! Guess its like chips here are potato chips, and for you they're fries....I wondererd the other day what do you call the snack crispy potato chip thingies since your fries are chips?

Girls- I have no idea what to have my baby sleep, play, sit in either and i've done this before! Amazing what i've forgotten in 7 years, I actually feel dumber this time around. Maybe I was just blissfully unaware last time. Lol.


----------



## DMG83

potato snacks are crisps over here, fried chips are chips and fries tend to be what you'd get at mcdonald's - the really unhealthy super slim chips that are deep fat fried... lol

i'm glad i'm not the only one who's a bit bewildered by the whole process of what is about to happen... :haha:

for hospital bag for baby i'm taking a separate holdall... i'm taking 3 knitted outfits (from my mum) - a prem green knitted outfit (leggings, jumper and hat) which i'll donate to hospital if LO is too big for (hopefully she will be!), then a blue and white knitted outfit and a pink and white knitted outfit - both are dresses, jackets and hats. So with those i'll take a pair of tights.. also taking 2 vests and 2 sleepsuits both in newborn and 1 month sizes so i've got plenty of choice depending on what size she comes out... i don't know if that's too much (it probably is tbh) or right in ANY way but it's what i've decided i'm packing for her clotheswise... lol


----------



## Lys

Hi Everyone!! :hugs:

Yours! Love the bump pics!!

Ma: I have had those emotional days! Wish you were closer I would come help you get ready!! :flower: Do you have any reinforcements you can call in? Family/ Friends that can come help you at least wash babys clothes and get things to a point that you feel more ready!?


I have a Dr. appt this morning... We have our name for sure! Noah Matthew... and since I am full term, I am going to repack my hospital bag today. I think we are all ready to go w/ the exception of I still need to buy a diaper bag. The one I really wanted was $100. and I just don't know if I can justify spending that much... I might look today and see if I can find something cheaper!! Other than that still need to find some kind of wall decorations, I painted and have a mid section boat border but want something on the top part of the wall. Where did you ladies find your wall decorations? Today is my first day of leave!! So, lots to do!! Hope everyone has a great day and is feeling good this morning!! :D


----------



## DMG83

hey Lys :hi: i got my border from amazon today and i've got a feature wall piece just from googling wall stickers and there's loads of companies on there - have a good browse around because there is LOTS of different options available for LO's walls... it's like a dream lol

i've gone with a cherry blossom tree for the feature wall which will have blossom and butterflies blowing across the wall above where lo's cot will be... and we are going to see whether we want her name put above the cot as well but won't decide that until the nursery is finished... also, you know, we haven't got a name yet so can't do it yet anyway!! :dohh:

i love noah matthew :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Nai- I was at a fair the other weekend and wanted to have a personalized "baby's first christmas" ornament made because they were soooo cute, and realized I had no name so couldn't. ! This naming thing is TOUGH!


----------



## DMG83

I know... :wacko: DH said to me in bed last night "you know we REALLY need to start thinking of a name" and i was just like :shock: i can't do it til i meet her i'm sure!!!! lol then he suggested... Israel.. and a "is there a girls form of the name JACOB!?".... :dohh: to me for our baby girl!?! so yeah, i'm going to start thinking properly cos otherwise DH might just think something up and think we're going with it... i mean seriously, ISRAEL for a GIRL!? i've never even heard of it!!? lol :wacko:


----------



## nypage1981

I just texting OH asking what projects I need to get done today as I feel like I have nothing to do.....his answer- 
"get medical bills organized, figure out what to have for dinner, and pick a name for Bean". 

Lol. I mentioned the other day I'd like to wait to meet him also and he asked me if that was a creative way of being a procrastinator! 

I think Israel is a no. For real. LOL.


----------



## Lys

nypage1981 said:


> I just texting OH asking what projects I need to get done today as I feel like I have nothing to do.....his answer-
> "get medical bills organized, figure out what to have for dinner, and pick a name for Bean".
> 
> Lol. I mentioned the other day I'd like to wait to meet him also and he asked me if that was a creative way of being a procrastinator!

LOVE THIS!!! Hilarious!! 

Nai: Thanks for the suggestions on the wall art!! Let the browsing begin!!


----------



## DMG83

I honestly don't know where Israel came from!? I went silent in a "is he joking" kind of way,... then said.. "ummm i'm not sure on that it's a bit weird..." and he seemed really upset.. :dohh: what a STUPID name though!?!?! :wacko:


----------



## zb5

There are a TON of decals on etsy. Just go to etsy.com and search for decals, there are seriously way too many, you could look for hours... I'm still not sure which we will go with but probably one of the many trees with leaves.

Question for you ladies: Do you really have to wash all the new clothes before baby wears them? Of course I have washed the hand-me-downs I got, but I don't want to wash the new clothes as they look so nice and unwrinkled straight from the store. :) But I'm wondering if they shrink... if so, I guess want to wash them so I know what size they actually will be?

Israel for a girl... yes, weird! For a boy I could see it, depending on your style. I guess for a girl it could be a more unique alternative to Isabella, which is popular right now?? Maybe that's what he was thinking?

We have a name too: Silas Orion. I haven't really been publicizing it but as the date gets closer I'm starting to tell people. Mostly only strangers though, lol! My sister and SIL know, but our parents and friends are still in the dark. I don't want to hear their opinions, it will only make me second-guess myself! Fortunatley my sister is AWESOME and says she loves it. I think she actually does, but if she doesn't, she is doing a good job of faking it. Good job sis! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> Nai- I was at a fair the other weekend and wanted to have a personalized "baby's first christmas" ornament made because they were soooo cute, and realized I had no name so couldn't. ! This naming thing is TOUGH!

Were you at the New York State Fair in Syracuse?!


----------



## katerdid

Nai1983 said:


> I honestly don't know where Israel came from!? I went silent in a "is he joking" kind of way,... then said.. "ummm i'm not sure on that it's a bit weird..." and he seemed really upset.. :dohh: what a STUPID name though!?!?! :wacko:

Lol, that's pretty bad! I didn't think I'd find an OH to top my friend - her DH was dead set on the name Egypt for a girl!!!! (good thing they had a boy!)

Lys - I love your name!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Okay, I'm going out of the norm here. I actually like Israel for a name. Of course this coming from someone who also liked the name Ireland Rosalie and my husband refused to name her after a country. :haha:

I'd get on those names though quick or she could be called Jacobie! :rofl:

ZB, I'm washing all of Amelia's clothes both hand me downs AND new because they've been stored in warehouses. Having worked in retail I've seen all kinds of things. Obviously warehouses have mice and sometimes rats that can be carriers of diseases. Now this is kind of a bit overdoing it, but in my head I'd rather the new stuff be washed and free of allergens than just leaving them. So that's my take on why I want everything washed. :lol:

Littlestars...funny you mentioned it. My husband came in the bedroom today and asked if i would please write him a hunny do list. He said he would accomplish everything on the list (not all at once). I thought it was very kind. He also mentioned last night that he'd rather I tell him when my feet, neck or back ache because he'd rather massage them when they feel bad than let the pain build up and I get frustrated and moody. 

So it seems he's all for helping.....however I have to communicate my needs because he's NOT a mind reader (he didn't say that...I did). :lol: Poor guy! I feel for him. It's not easy being around a crazy woman. :wacko: :rofl:

Nai, cute little bed ensemble! It IS funny...when I hear the word Cot. I think of a military type cot. single bed that once sleeps on at camp or in an emergency. I used to sleep on the cot at my grams house when I was a kid.

Lys, your too kind! :hugs: Of course there's no way I'd let another pregnant woman do my housework so we'd end up having tea and snacks together. :rofl: I would have loved you for company! :winkwink:


----------



## LittleStars

I love Noah and Silas! both awesome names. If I were having a boy I'd have no issue whatsoever naming one.. We had Milo, Jack, Thane, Fox and Eli on our lists amoung others. But I'm stumped with the girl thing honestly. I've gotten used to Isabella and Victoria but I don't love them.. I don't hate either.. just want to discuss all possibilities before giving in to my DH who seems to be forgetting we've never really talked about this seriously.

I definitely do not like Isreal for a girl though.. yes for a boy if your are religious and it means something but definitely not for a girl. I say VETO to your DH!!

Can't remember who was listing all the clothing they were packing for the baby in the hospital.. but OMG! Soooooo much clothing! :) I think you are definitely overpacking but that's just me. With DD it was summer so she spent her days in a onsie/diaper shirt and was mostly always swaddled. This time around I expect the twins will mostly always be swaddled but I'm packing onsies and a sleeper for each day with one extra each just in case and then the going home outfit which is nothing more than a pair of socks, cotton pants with decals on the bums (a kitty and an owl) and then matching cotton shirts. I love the idea of donating the preemie outfit to the hospital if not needed though. Brilliant!

And speaking of crisps.. I find it so odd the flavour combination variations from country to country. I've visited the UK often and for long periods of time and never could get used to the combos. USA is quite as different as Canada but even still, you've got some weird ones (well at least from a Canadian perspective). I definitely love hunting around for imported candy from the UK though, reminds me of my times visiting. 

Wow, okay need to go do something.. all I've done is picked DD up, went to the park, sat on my butt until it was time to go, ran a few errands and ate lunch. Geez.. I'm slacking! lol Now for the crossword err I mean decorating the nursery..


----------



## DMG83

well i did say to DH ooooh what about Jeremiah then for a girl... lol but he seemed REALLY upset that i was mocking him :dohh: he genuinely really liked it :shrug: BIZARRE!!!! :wacko:

he loves isabella but i think it's too popular right now :dohh:

i'm washing all of LO's clothes too in non-bio, the number of times i've walked into a store and knocked things off with my giant ass or my ballooning belly since being pregnant and they've gone on the floor i just don't like the idea that one of the items I bought probably had the same happen to it... that and the whole storage issue - don't know what it's been against, what might have gotten on it (rodent wise as MA said) etc... like i won't drink a can of pop or out of a bottle in a pub cos it's been in the cellar and i basically have the same view on clothes... never know where it's been or what's been on it or what people have touched and then touched it etc. etc....


----------



## LittleStars

Katerdid - my friend named her daughter Kenya (both parents are white for the record). Her explanation is.. it's the most beautiful place in the world to her (the mom, she spent time there) and her daughter is the most beautiful little girl. Kinda hard to argue with the logic even though the child is rather ... unfortunate looking..


----------



## DMG83

LittleStars said:


> I love Noah and Silas! both awesome names. If I were having a boy I'd have no issue whatsoever naming one.. We had Milo, Jack, Thane, Fox and Eli on our lists amoung others. But I'm stumped with the girl thing honestly. I've gotten used to Isabella and Victoria but I don't love them.. I don't hate either.. just want to discuss all possibilities before giving in to my DH who seems to be forgetting we've never really talked about this seriously.
> 
> I definitely do not like Isreal for a girl though.. yes for a boy if your are religious and it means something but definitely not for a girl. I say VETO to your DH!!
> 
> *Can't remember who was listing all the clothing they were packing for the baby in the hospital.. but OMG! Soooooo much clothing!  I think you are definitely overpacking but that's just me. * With DD it was summer so she spent her days in a onsie/diaper shirt and was mostly always swaddled. This time around I expect the twins will mostly always be swaddled but I'm packing onsies and a sleeper for each day with one extra each just in case and then the going home outfit which is nothing more than a pair of socks, cotton pants with decals on the bums (a kitty and an owl) and then matching cotton shirts. I love the idea of donating the preemie outfit to the hospital if not needed though. Brilliant!
> 
> And speaking of crisps.. I find it so odd the flavour combination variations from country to country. I've visited the UK often and for long periods of time and never could get used to the combos. USA is quite as different as Canada but even still, you've got some weird ones (well at least from a Canadian perspective). I definitely love hunting around for imported candy from the UK though, reminds me of my times visiting.
> 
> Wow, okay need to go do something.. all I've done is picked DD up, went to the park, sat on my butt until it was time to go, ran a few errands and ate lunch. Geez.. I'm slacking! lol Now for the crossword err I mean decorating the nursery..

It was me!!!! lol :haha: well i figure tbh the green preemie outfit is to be donated pretty much definitely so that's just going along for the ride.. so that's only actually two vests, two sleepsuits or dresses to choose from, and two cardis... :shrug: i've been told i'll be in for at least 24hrs for obs cos of my bloods and lo needs to be tested to see if she has pernicious anaemia like me too so we're not getting out straightaway... they fold up SO tiny so i figure, why leave them at home then worry that i'll not have enough :haha:


----------



## LittleStars

Nai - I love Isabella myself (less keen on Victoria) but the popularity thing bothers me.. but I love it.. so I'm torn.. I think if nothing else shouted out 'I'm a perfect name' then I'd definitely consider it.. just hoping some names will jump up and shout for me.


----------



## LittleStars

Nai - lol.. if there's still room in the bag then why not eh? I'm stuck in the hospital for 72 hours.. sure I could try getting out early but I really have no intention of doing that. I'll take my break thank you very much!


----------



## DMG83

that's what i'm hoping too... it's so hard - i mean, it's a HUGE responsibility naming a child, they're stuck with it FOREVER!!! :nope: DH and I are struggling with the concept... lol


----------



## DMG83

LittleStars said:


> Nai - lol.. if there's still room in the bag then why not eh? I'm stuck in the hospital for 72 hours.. sure I could try getting out early but I really have no intention of doing that. I'll take my break thank you very much!

she's having a little leather holdall for her own stuff and believe me, i can squeeze clothes into TINY spaces when needs be (pre-pregnancy this was always a necessity for my many MANY shoes i would take with me on holiday in lieu of clothes... :haha:) i'm an expert packer lol


----------



## LittleStars

Nai- that why Isabella works for me.. Izzy, Belle, Bella, Elle, Ella.. so many nicknames to choose from. It's why Katherine worked for us last time with Kate, Katie, Kat, Kitty and Kathy. And it's also why I don't like Victoria as much.. I hate the idea of Vicki or Tori.


----------



## DMG83

my niece is a vicky and she honestly doesn't like it, i quite like Tori but not overly keen on it and of course the other option is Vic, Vix etc.. not particularly GREAT options for shortening if you're into it..

that's why i like isabella too, DH likes Izzy.. i like bella though so we'd never agree on that either!! :dohh:

maybe i'll just call her MARGE or something lol


----------



## nypage1981

ZB- Funny because i've wanted Silas and Orion both at different times! OH kinda said no to both, but they've both crossed my mind so thumbs up! ALSO funny you mention Etsy, I just discovered it last night and went mad nuts scrolling through it forever! I bought a knit pumpkin hat for my photo props for newborn pics already. So cute! Was it you that asked about washing clothes? I would agree with everyone else, yes wash it all. Plus its a good way to know that if your LO is having skin sensitivities its because of your detergent, and not what if it was just a non washed item, etc. 

MA- Im actually not in New York! Lol. People always think of that but NY are my initials. I am Nicole Yvonne. I was at the state fair in St paul, MN so pretty much the same kinda thing im sure! I also think of a cot as a military sort of thing, or a camping bed....its funny. 

Little- I had Eli on my list for a while, but ruled it out too close to my daughter's name of Ella. LOVE the name Eli though. Such a shame. I like Isabella better than victoria, but thats only because I knew of a little girl named that who was Russian and kind of a real snot. We coached her on soccer last season and heard her telling the other little girls all about bad swear words at age 7. Eeeeek! Lol, funny how one kid can ruin a name for you isnt it? I think it sounds like you've done quite a bit today! 

So far today i've washed muy car, washed house windows inside and outside (only to find they are streaky now and its getting close to 85 degrees out, grrrrrrr), and scrubbed basically anything in site! I just walk around the house with cleaner and scrub whatever. Im nuts. 

Nai- talking about different words and meanings- it made me laugh that you said drinking pop from a pub...i assume thats can over here! I pack just like you, for the "what if I cahnge my mind? " moments. LOL.


----------



## shelleney

Loving the different discussions going on this evening!!

Regarding the name Israel - my best friend and her OH have settled on the name Israel if their baby is a boy...I hope to God that they are having a girl!! :haha:

Whoever was asking about the stickers to go on the walls - there are literally hundreds on ebay! We got ours from there - beautiful pink butterflies!

Regarding the number of outfits for your hospital bag, I have already packed mine, and I have a lot in there! I have 5x newborn vests, 5x newborn sleepsuits, 5x 0-3 month vests, 5x 0-3 month sleepsuits, 3 knitted cardigans, 3 hats, 3 pairs of scratch mitts, and 5 bibs. But I have plans for a homebirth, so Im hoping I wont need a hospital bag anyways! :rofl:

I like hearing all of the different words we have for things. And when Nai mentioned "drinking pop from a pub" - she meant drinking soda whilst sitting in a bar! lol.

Regarding the washing of clothes, I have washed all of my baby clothes - both brand new stuff and hand me downs. I would just like to be completely sure that my baby will be wearing clean, germ-free clothes.

And finally, to those ladies who havent settled on a name yet, I haven't either. We are gonna wait and see what she looks like, and what name suits her.

xx


----------



## zb5

I don't mind the country names, actually I do like the name Egypt. But I think you have to have a real connection to the country to pick a name like that! Just imagine telling someone your kid is named Egypt and they say, "Oh, I love Cairo, it's beautiful!". Then I would say, "Oh, really? I've never been." :dohh: I would feel like such an idiot!

I had a whole list of girls' names I liked: Samantha, Hazel, June, Simone, Sydney, Nora, Nona, Alice, Josephine, Mae, Rory, Willa, Daphne, Louisa, Deborah, Pamela, Phyllis, Phoebe, Raina, Astrid. But of course I didn't get to use them since we're having a boy. DH probably wouldn't have agreed to any of those anyway.

It's funny, everyone has such different reactions to names, that's why I'm afraid to tell too many people our name, I'm sure someone out there will hate it and I just don't want to know! :haha:

Well... I will probably wash all the new clothes, but for now I'm putting it off. I don't like hearing about rats though.... eeeugh. But good point about the detergent issue. And like I said before, if they're going to shrink I'd rather know sooner rather than later, before he grows out of them!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sadly, rats come with just about any warehouse. Even food warehouses. Warehouses are open buildings that have trucks coming in and out. It's easy access. I'll go no further though. :winkwink: 

We're using Charlie's soap for Amelia's cloth diapers and most likely for all her regular clothes as well. It's a good soap that's light.


----------



## Lys

shelleney said:


> Regarding the number of outfits for your hospital bag, I have already packed mine, and I have a lot in there! I have 5x newborn vests, 5x newborn sleepsuits, 5x 0-3 month vests, 5x 0-3 month sleepsuits, 3 knitted cardigans, 3 hats, 3 pairs of scratch mitts, and 5 bibs. But I have plans for a homebirth, so Im hoping I wont need a hospital bag anyways! :rofl:

OH MY... you have a lot of clothes packed!!! :laugh2:

So, I have 1 newborn outfit packed and 1, 0 - 3 month outfit, socks, mittens, beanie. Hmmm.... think I might have to add 1 more newborn outfit and 1 more 0 - 3 month outfit!

Oh, and I washed everything... my reasoning was the people who are working/ shopping who are sick and touching clothes I didn't want their germs on my baby!!


----------



## LittleStars

I washed my baby clothing partly to remove all the starch and irritants but mostly because I just love how it smells!

The problem with rejecting Victoria is DH starts on picking other V names.. Veronica keeps coming up and all I think of is Ronni as a nickname.. makes me shudder. I like Vanessa but he less likes it and DD likes Violet.. we just keep going in non-sensicle circles, all the while not even having a serious conversation.. Gotta look at his school schedule and see what night I can tie him to the couch and force him to deal with at least making a short list.


----------



## OctBebe

Oooh I just washed all LO's non hospital ag and there all drying its so CUTE!

Lys - I'm the same mum asked my why wash all the new things ect, i want them to be soft and all the people who touches them before i buy them.


----------



## DMG83

yep when i said pop in a pub i meant a soda in a bar :haha: SO glamorous :rofl: i'm terrible for saying pop it's cos i've got so many nieces and nephews i'm always saying "do you want a fizzy pop!?" lol it's not really something you should ask for in adult circles... lol so don't advise you to ask for a pop if you come over - NOR a soda mind you cos you'd just get fizzy water :haha: you'd normally just ask for the product.. coke, lemonade, or the bottled drink lol

i think if i'd gone to a country i absolutely 100% fell in love with i COULD see that as a possibility but i'm with the "if you've never been don't embarrass yourself" way of thinking too.. like Paris for example works as a name - that could work.. oh but i've not been since i was 11!? :wacko: but anyway... i'm more traditional than using a country for a name tbh...

I absolutely love Madeleine for a girl but it's got such a negative thing about it since little madeleine mccann disappeared all those years ago :nope: and although i love it i just can't get that out of my head and don't think anyone else would either? So we also like Madison shortened to Maddie...

There's a few others we like too but it's seriously just SUGGESTIONS at the moment, there is no solid decision towards any one name at all! It's so frustrating!!!

haha so a "cot" to you US ladies is like a fold-away metal guest bed to us!? lol no don't worry i'm not putting my baby on one of those... OR a military bed lol 

I have FINALLY reached the bottom of my laundry pile (I reached the bottom of the pile a week ago but then our wretched evil cat had PEED in a box in the guest room full of clothes sometime during our move :sick: so had a jumbo box of clothes to wash on a 90 - luckily they were *my* "small" clothes anyway, cos now some of them are "super small" :rofl:) so i've got one teddybear of mine which was in the bottom of the box to wash and then going to put on one towel just to do a wash with pretty much nothing in it to wash out the drum :haha: then it's going to be baby clothes central washing!!!! :dance: can't wait!!!! :dance:


----------



## Adele2011

Yeah its interesting the different words we have for things. I was wondering about washing things2. Thanks for info on what you're taking going to sort his clothes out today. Yeah i used ebay and amazon aswell for wall stickers, easy to use. 
Got a anti natal class later but getting food 1st with mum :happydance:
I like Isabelle and boyfriend likes silas.
Littlestars- :rofl: unfortunate looking


----------



## DMG83

omg i forgot that LS said "unfortunate looking"... i LOVE that way of putting it and use it myself.. lol for example my hairdresser has 2 sons each with VERY unfortunate sized heads and looks... :blush: poor thing.. but at least she can admit it too lol


----------



## shelleney

Lys said:


> shelleney said:
> 
> 
> Regarding the number of outfits for your hospital bag, I have already packed mine, and I have a lot in there! I have 5x newborn vests, 5x newborn sleepsuits, 5x 0-3 month vests, 5x 0-3 month sleepsuits, 3 knitted cardigans, 3 hats, 3 pairs of scratch mitts, and 5 bibs. But I have plans for a homebirth, so Im hoping I wont need a hospital bag anyways! :rofl:
> 
> OH MY... you have a lot of clothes packed!!! :laugh2:
> 
> So, I have 1 newborn outfit packed and 1, 0 - 3 month outfit, socks, mittens, beanie. Hmmm.... think I might have to add 1 more newborn outfit and 1 more 0 - 3 month outfit!
> 
> Oh, and I washed everything... my reasoning was the people who are working/ shopping who are sick and touching clothes I didn't want their germs on my baby!!Click to expand...

Haha. It is a lot of clothes, you're right. But the way I see it - I dont know what she will weigh, so I dont know if she will need newborn or 0-3 month clothing. So I need to pack both. 
And in the UK, if you need a C-Section, you stay in hospital for at least 3 days (sometimes more). So she will need at least 3 lots of clothing - but she may get some wet or dirty and need a fresh change of clothes on a couple of days - so I think 5 lots of clothing should be OK. 
Just being prepared :winkwink:
xx


----------



## DMG83

Shelleney i totally agree with you :thumbup: my nct leader last night said to pack 1 newborn vest & sleepsuit and that's it... :wacko: ummmm baby is due end october!? i'm not going to carry her out in a sleepsuit? also no clue what size she'll come out, my DH is 6foot and i'm 5foot... so from scans they think LO will be little but there's no knowing is there :shrug:


----------



## shelleney

Thats not much clothing to pack, Nai?! what if you are in hospital for 3 days (hopefully not)?
Im 5ft3 and OH is 6ft1...so who knows what she will weigh, or how long she will be? Always good to have a range of sizes, just incase.
xx


----------



## DMG83

yep well i have to go in from the start of labour (as soon as my waters go or the first contractions) to be monitored cos of my bloods etc. and I won't be released until a minimum of 24hrs of full monitoring of me and LO and testing LO's bloods so that's not 1 nappy, 1 sleepsuit now is it... i said to the leader we're staying a little bit and my sister's both had c-secs so wouldn't *surprise* me if i had a c-sec (although obviously i'm aiming for natural) and she just said that DH could pick up some clothes afterwards and that's how he could be "involved" etc... DH and I were just like :shrug: orrrrrrrrrrrr... we can pack 3 sets of clothes and then just put them in the wardrobe when we arrive back home if we don't use them, what's the big deal!? I'd much rather take too much than too little, and I don't want DH stressing about what to bring in and what to remember etc. he's going to be there to support me, not pack a bag just cos we were trying to be clever and take only 1 nappy, 1 vest, 1 sleepsuit :shrug:


----------



## shelleney

Why would your hubby wanna leave his wife and newborn daughter alone in hospital, so that he can go home and collect clothing (that you couldve packed beforehand)???
Hmmm, some people worry me with their "advice" :dohh:
xx


----------



## DMG83

this is what we were saying!!! the nct leader is great but this was one point i was like.... ummmm NO you are WRONG woman!!! :rofl:


----------



## shelleney

Oh well. As long as you use your own common sense, everything will be fine :)
xx


----------



## zb5

Baby clothes are so tiny, we've got like 20 outfits and they all fit in one drawer right now!!! No reason not to pack a bunch, you know? The last ultrasound is saying our baby is big, so I haven't bought any newborn outfits and returned the one newborn outfit we got as a gift. We have some hand-me-down newborn outfits so he won't be naked, I'm not sure how I feel about bringing home baby in hand-me-down clothes though just because it's kind of a special moment. So even if he's on the smaller side, he may just have to wear a too-big 0-3 month outfit to take his picture on our way out the door. :haha:

Unfortunate looking... :haha: Sometimes it's the unfortunate looking babies/kids who turn out to be the most stunning adults, so you never know. Whenever they show baby pictures of supermodels or actors, they're always kind of plain and chubby as babies! This is what I'm telling myself in case our baby comes out really weird looking.

So, I've been getting kind of menstrual crampy feelings occasionally for the past few days. Sometimes related to B-H contractions but sometimes not. I'm not sure what they mean but I feel like my body is gearing up for something! Nothing imminent, but I do believe I'll be having a baby in the next month. :)


----------



## LittleStars

I typed this whole thing about DH's leaving the momma and baby in the hospital but decided to scrap it. Basic gist of it was, my DH went home each night and just visited all day so running errands for me was easy. However, if there is room in your bags to pack sufficient stuff for the entire stay then why not? I mean seriously.. my DH is a tool when it comes to trying to find things and get things just right because I'm a control freak/perfectionist. 

I will also add that depending on the type of room and hospital depends on whether DH will be allowed to stay overnights and also what kind of accommodations will be available for DH. For a vaginal birth, there will definitely be somewhere for DH to be overnight during quiet times of the labor, I'm thinking more of the time after delivery when you are in your room with baby.


----------



## Kristin83

I packed everything I am going to need. I get 4 days in the hospital with a c-sec so I bought a bunch of night gowns and am bringing a robe to wear over them when I get up. Hubby is going to be able to stay overnight with me every night and is planning on it but he will be going home a few times each day bc he will have to feed the cats. 

He would never be able to find what I need though...I asked him if he had seen a brown shirt of mine the other day (he does all the laundry) and he said no. Then a few hours later he came up to me all excited that he found my maroon striped shirt I was looking for...lol So sending him home to get me something would mean me getting all the wrong things...but he tries


----------



## LittleStars

zb5 - it's all about the bone structure! Some kids definitely grow into their more adult looking face as the age and can be quite stunning/handsome years down the road. This little girl though that I'm thining of... hrmm.. I guess time will tell.. lol Besides even when kids are really ugly, when they're little it's kinda funny/cute. And when they are your own, I don't think you care because chances are they reflect yourself and your OH whom I would hope you like the appearance of, even if unconventional.


----------



## LittleStars

Kristen - I'm tempted to make DH stay at least the first night this time around. We'll see. Depends on how much I want to torture him! lol


----------



## nypage1981

Hahaha thats hilarious about you saying PUB and actually meaning a bar. I just thought you were still on the topic of what soda is drank out of and thought it weird that a can was a pub. Lol. Love it. 

About the baby's bags- I agree, pack a lot so you have choices. My OH would probably bring some things in, they'd be wrong, and hafta come back. Lol. Mine will be leaving me in hospital ( im a for sure c section) to come be with our dogs sometimes and care for my daughter and get her to and from school, etc. He of course, will be there a lot, but im sure not all the time. Plus, i'll send him home to do another scrubbing of crevices and vacuum before I come home with baby! Also, my last c section, OH had to be at home right away because we had JUST declawed our baby kitten and he was having problems with them healing and ripping them so he was wearing a big cone around his head and after the first night that OH stayed with me I couldn't bear the thought of our kitten at home alone so he went back to work and slept at home! I was fine....This time around OH is insisting will sleep there with me all nights. We shall see! 

Little- where will your DD be during all this, are you having her come to the hospital to visit you at all while you are there? Also, for your c section, are you having family come there while you are in surgery to wait to see the babies or are they just coming later? I am trying to decide how to do it all....

Zb- you are farther than me, but i've been really crampy also. And also, the BH that i've been having ( mostly at night time actually) have become more regular and uncomfortable. I sometimes begin timing them and really watching them! I have gotten a bit scared once, but they always subside so now I know not to take them seriously. Just strange when they begin to come over and over and painfully!


----------



## Kristin83

LittleStars said:


> Kristen - I'm tempted to make DH stay at least the first night this time around. We'll see. Depends on how much I want to torture him! lol

I dont think I could get rid of him even if I wanted to...lol he is planning on staying the whole time and then taking off a few weeks after :D


----------



## LittleStars

Kristin - that's so awesome. I don't really mind that he's going to go home in the sense the he will be managing DD as well and going from my parents house, our house and the hospital for 3 days and I'm sure in it's own way would be rather tiring. I'm on my 'own' as soon as I get out of the hospital since DH cannot take time off of going to university as he would miss too much. Doesn't help a lot of his classes have him not getting home until 10pm. Lame! I'm hoping the babies are morning babies and will wake him up just so I can converse with an adult for a few hours. 

To those will children already - what are your plans for hospital stay? My parents have offered to take DD the day of delivery but we haven't discussed anything further than that. I'm hoping they can take DD from the friday until Monday and that the day of delivery (friday) they can bring DD to the hospital and back but after than I'd assume that DH will bring her to visit and then take her back to my parents and maybe grab a free meal from them to make life a little easier. Not sure if that would make DD upset though to be separated from her parents for so long at such a crucial time, she can be really clingy at times. I was thinking of giving my parents some money and encouraging them to take her to the movies and out for dinner and other fun things so she doesn't feel put out by the new babies but perhaps it would be better if DH takes care of her after the first day.. ideas?


----------



## nypage1981

Little- I want my mom to come to my house the morning of c section, and bring my DD to school, and then I have c section at 9 im HOPING OH can go pick her up from school and bring her to visit in afternoon. Mine is in school full days (1st grade) and will have soccer one of the nights after school, so really, she will be so busy I doubt she will be too bothered about it all. I am like you though, wondering if after that first night of her sleeping at my mom's should OH just stay home with her at night and get her to school? Or should she stay with my parents and OH leaves hospital in the morning to bring her to school still in the am so she doesn't feel too shuffled and forgotten about? IDK. But i've got some lovely presents that will be in my hospital bag to give to her from the Baby so im very excited about that so hope she fares well during me being gone for a few days. I dont know how I will do the morning I leave for the hospital though, that is the part im dreading the most. Leaving her to go to school while Im off to the hospital and cant bring her....I will be a crying mess:(


----------



## zb5

My DH will be staying in the hospital with me, there should be some sort of cot (US cot! :)) or recliner chair for him to sleep in. But he will have to go home and check on the cats probably at least once, depending on how long we stay. My main concern is that if I go into labor on a Sunday, he will be constantly checking the football scores and trying to watch the games on his phone. :wacko: Seriously... my DH is crazy when it comes to football.

I remember when my little sister was born (I was 3), I woke up in the middle of the night with a bad dream and my parents were gone, and my mom's friend came in to put me back to bed. Then she got me ready for preschool in the morning and by noon my grandma had driven down to come pick me up from school, brought me to the hospital to meet my baby sister, and stayed with me the next night or two. It was kind of weird and disorienting, not my favorite experience really, but not too bad. It is such a life-changing experience getting a new sibling (or two!), I'm not sure it's worth it trying to make those few days feel "normal". But, my mom didn't have a C-section so they were only gone maybe 2 days instead of 4. :shrug:


----------



## nypage1981

I remember going to my aunt's as well when one of my brothers was born. I also didn't really like it...weird how we remember that. Now its making me more sad to leave my daughter while im in hospital. Darn it:( I must be hormonal because im having a tough time with it all lately. I dont want to go and have this baby as im afraid of hurting my daughter, and I also will miss be pregnant for probably the last time I can't imagine him NOT being in my tummy. I want to reverse time:(


----------



## zb5

Aww, nypage, your daughter is a bit older so maybe she will have a better time of it. How old were you? I was only 3 so I didn't really know what was going to happen until it happened. But if your daughter is 7 then you can talk to her about it beforehand and she will understand what's happening. Is she excited to meet her baby brother?


----------



## nypage1981

She is very excited for her "drool face" brother. Lol. I think i was actually older, not sure why i didn't like it. I seem to remmber it actually happening kinda more in middle of night, so possibly just was unhappy with the shuffling at a weird time!


----------



## zb5

Yeah, I remember the middle of the night thing was very disorienting for me. Seeing my mom's friend when I woke up from a bad dream, totally unexpectedly... Maybe it is easier with the planned C-section, I hope so!

Drool face brother... lol. :)


----------



## nypage1981

Yep, a girlfriend told me she over heard Ella telling her little friend about her "drool face" thats coming. Lol.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I am sad to leave Tyler while i have the baby, hes 3 and has decided he wants to be there at the hospital but no way!! .... That would be soo stressful lol he would cause chaos lol , He will be either going round to my parents or my sisters house while i have the baby then OH will bring him upto the hospital to meet his little sister xx

Ny- Im also sad at the throught that this could be my last pregnancy as we only ever planned to have 2 babies, I love being pregnant, But i also cant wait to meet my little girl and make us a family of 4 x


----------



## nypage1981

Will OH sleep with you at the hospital mummy? Im sure tyler at the hospital during labor would be not a great idea! Too much chaos!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

No unfortuantly here in the UK the husbands/partners etc have to go home by 9pm :( Unless your at labour ward.

When i was induced with Tyler my labour was really slow & long, OH was sent home at 9pm on the tuesday night and was only alowed back when i was moved to labour ward at 5am wed morning..... i was soo scared and wished that he would of been alowed to stay the entire time


----------



## shelleney

Oh Ladies, Im so sorry. I should think before I speak :dohh:
I wasnt trying to offend anyone by saying your OH shouldnt leave you in hospital to go and get baby clothes from home.
Here in the UK, partners arent even allowed to stay overnight, they must leave at 9pm (unless you are in full-blown labour), so of course my OH will be going home and leaving me and LO in the hospital.
What I _meant_ to say was, that I didnt want him to have to rush out and leave us during the day if LO ruined their only set of clothes. It would just make more sense to have the clothes in the bag, and then OH could stay and spend time with us instead of rushing off. Thats what I meant.
I hope I didnt offend anyone :flower:
xx


----------



## nypage1981

Thats so weird that in the UK they can't sleep there....why in the world not? Its still about learning to be up with the baby together all night long at first you would think.....


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ikno :( its not fair x


----------



## DMG83

awww Shel I'm sure everyone understood what you meant.. it's different for us uk ladies you're right cos we only get til 9pm with our hubbies anyway so why would you want to send them off during that time to choose outfits or do shopping etc.!? 

I think it's really unfair as well... i so wish my hubby could sleep there the night with me :( it's quite sad really that in those first few days you're not bonding at night all together :nope:


----------



## shelleney

Nai1983 said:


> awww Shel I'm sure everyone understood what you meant.. it's different for us uk ladies you're right cos we only get til 9pm with our hubbies anyway so why would you want to send them off during that time to choose outfits or do shopping etc.!?

Thats exactly what I meant! thankyou! :hugs:

They dont let partners stay, because there is physically no room for them anywhere! In the UK, most ladies stay in a shared room/ward (4 or 6 beds in the same room, curtained off for privacy). Some ladies have private rooms, for example after traumatic labours, stillbirths, ect.

So if you have 6 ladies and 6 babies in every room - there is definitely no space for 6 partners aswell!! :shrug:


----------



## shelleney

Nai1983 said:


> I think it's really unfair as well... i so wish my hubby could sleep there the night with me :( it's quite sad really that in those first few days you're not bonding at night all together :nope:

I think this is the saddest thing! That the poor men have the elation of becoming a Daddy - and then get sent home to spend the first night all alone. They have to leave their wives/girlfriends and their newborns, during their first night as a family. They miss that bonding experience.
Its one of the main reasons I am booked in for a homebirth, so that we can spend our first night together. But if I need a hospital birth, I think that this is the thing that will upset me the most :cry:
xx


----------



## Kristin83

I dont see why one person staying makes such a big deal to the hospital....I can't imagine being alone at night at the hospital like that :(


----------



## LittleStars

The poor men? hah! I'll bet that as happy as they are to be a father that are also happy to have the bed to themselves for a few nights and get some solid sleep. I know that my husband doesn't think it's very fun to share the bed with me anymore and it hasn't been for a few months. I toss and turn, moan and groan, wake in pain from baby being malpositioned or kicking, flush the toilet constantly and take over nearly 66% of the queen sized bed. Oh and snore a lot apparently. 

Shelleney - I didn't realize it was so strict in the UK with dads staying over. I just figured you were going to a hospital that allowed them to stay overnight and perhaps didn't realize that some dads can't stay. I guess it's more fair to have a universal policy across the country. Despite universal health care here it seems to vary from hospital to hospital. I definitely plan on being in a private room though. We pay the difference for it in our insurance coverage through the military, we top it up from the basic level for hospital stays but it's all about availability. Last time around I had to wait nearly 24 hours before going from semi-private (2 beds in a room) to private. I couldn't imagine being in a ward though. That would blow. I could see wanting to vacate the hospital as soon as I was physically cleared with baby to go if that were the case. I hope the home birth works out for you and all your concerns are for nothing! You are so brave to do an all natural birth.. ekk.. I couldn't do it. I was all pro-drugs last time around!

Mommy and Nypage - this is definitely my last pregnancy. We only meant to have two children. oppsie! 

I've been watching birth shows with DD, especially ones were they are having twins or c-secitons. DD loves them and seems to understand things. I'm hoping it will help her understand what's going on with mommy while I'm away.


----------



## Kristin83

Hey ladies! Just wanted to let you guys know I'm scheduled for my c-section at 7:30am tomorrow morning! My boys will be here soon :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Excellent news hun, Hope all goes well for you & your little ones xx :thumbup:

Cant wait to hear your updates x


----------



## LittleStars

Kristin - I posted in the 3rd Tri forum too but I'm wishing you the best of luck and hoping you will have a quick recovery. Mostly for selfish reasons though. I will be expecting advice and tips on coping with twins upon your return to the forum. :) Keep us posted with pictures preferrably when you get out of the hospital!


----------



## Kristin83

LittleStars said:


> Kristin - I posted in the 3rd Tri forum too but I'm wishing you the best of luck and hoping you will have a quick recovery. Mostly for selfish reasons though. I will be expecting advice and tips on coping with twins upon your return to the forum. :) Keep us posted with pictures preferrably when you get out of the hospital!

I got a little excited and posted all over...lol So i'll respond to all your comments here...I got weighed today and i've lost a few pounds over the last 2 weeks so lets see how much I lose once they are out...my dr thinks i may weigh less after having them than I did to start with (i've gained 30lbs). I've been taking weekly bump pics and I'm making a photo book with any weekly ultrasound pics matched up for them to see when they are older. And of course I will give advice, although you will probably be better at it than me because these are my first and you already have experience with your daughter...I'm so scared that i'm going to do something wrong and they arent even here yet! I will hopefully post pics tomorrow, we have internet access through the tv in the room so I'll be able to come on...it'll depend on whats going on...if not I will have them up as soon as I can :) 

And you will be here yourself in a few weeks :) 

Good luck to everyone else if I'm not back on for awhile!!


----------



## nypage1981

6 women to a ward?!?!? Wow, I am shocked and terrified for you. Lol. We get our own room, I wouldn't ever want to share those private days of recover and bonding with any other patients. Other patiens gross me out too! Do you all share a bathroom too???? wow, im sorry you have to deal with that:( I agree though that its aweful the dads cannot stay. I am going to miss my daughter like crazy and probably cry a bit, I could not imagine saying goodbye to him too, at least the first night. The rest of the nights I may be ok and used to it....

Kristin- how come you are having them now, did something make it so you needed to? Good luck to you tomorrow! Im excited for pictures of twins!!!


----------



## LittleStars

nypage - I guess it's the difference of private healthcare that is in the profit business versus universal healthcare. Most people at my last hospital seemed to have private insurance that they were using to upgrade to semi or private rooms because I remember there was a girl in the maternity kitchen talking about how she was alone in her ward room since some other girl had left. 

So I literaly did nothing today except take DD to and from school, sit at the park and drive DH to school. I snacked a lot today... that's never a good thing but I'm just so nibbly today. Napped on the couch too. lol I guess I should do somehting tonight once DD goes to sleep since DH isn't home until late.


----------



## Kristin83

nypage1981 said:


> 6 women to a ward?!?!? Wow, I am shocked and terrified for you. Lol. We get our own room, I wouldn't ever want to share those private days of recover and bonding with any other patients. Other patiens gross me out too! Do you all share a bathroom too???? wow, im sorry you have to deal with that:( I agree though that its aweful the dads cannot stay. I am going to miss my daughter like crazy and probably cry a bit, I could not imagine saying goodbye to him too, at least the first night. The rest of the nights I may be ok and used to it....
> 
> Kristin- how come you are having them now, did something make it so you needed to? Good luck to you tomorrow! Im excited for pictures of twins!!!


Everything is actually good...my BP has gone down as well as my swelling...the average for twins around here is 37 or 38 weeks. I can barely walk or move so I think they figured it would be better for me to have them at 37 weeks. They should be able to come home with us!

I'm glad this hospital has all private rooms so I wont have other people in my room and they have a pull out bed for hubby to sleep on too!


----------



## yourstruly10

Ooo Good luck and Congrats Kristin83. Cant wait to hear all about it!

I cant imagine ever sharing a room with anyone in a hospital let alone a maternity floor. The hospital I deliver at is great. All private rooms( covered by health care) and you are never moved rooms. The room you deliver in is the same room you stay in the whole time. Private bathrooms and baths as well. Also baby is never taken to a nursery or anything. Ava never left my side when she was born. There is also a bed in each room for hubby to use also. I cant imagine hubby having to leave. 

Im so sorry some of you dont get your hubby to stay with you or private rooms provided to you.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WOWEE ladies!! Lots of pages to read today. :lol: 

Kristen, WTG hunny! Can't WAIT to hear the story and see the babies.

ZB, Amelia is transverse from breech now. Tonight I was messing with things in her room and I feel as though I've dropped. :wacko: I have pressure in my lower abdomen and back now. I'm right there with you. I DO pray she moves to head down. It looks as though her spine is up and head was down over the right side. Not the best side to go down head first...usually the idea is the left side but I'll take anything I can get. I'm PRAYING for a miracle move to head down and soon!

As for rooms. It all depends on if we can get private. Since my husband works at the hospital our insurance covers 100% in the hospital for prenatal and anything else. I usually get private if they have it. I want private again. I just CAN'T share a room with other women. I don't like it. I need my room cool and quiet. Can't STAND too much stimulation. PLUS, I want my husband with me. Only way is if we get private. The good thing about our hospital is they have a massage therapist come if you want it for FREE. Momma wants a massage EVERYDAY she's there! Twice a day if they'll do it. :rofl:

So ladies, how are you organizing the clothes? What are you putting in the dresser drawers? What are you actually hanging?

I have clothes from newborn to 18mos and I'm not sure how to organize things. Share what your doing for ideas please!


----------



## LittleStars

doh! I should have had DH posted to Edmonton! But then again my fertility treatments wouldn't have been covered. Geez.. can't win eh? :) I was actually sneaky and got the nurses to take DD the first night and they just brought her in for her feedings. It was because of the section, I don't think they do that for vaginal births unless there is an issue. I will try not to wimp out this time since I'm on my own pretty much right off the bat, I may as well get used to the sleepless nights.


----------



## LittleStars

MA - I would totally milk the massages too! Only thing I have to look forward to for my stay is a Thanksgiving meal..lol yum.. Should be interesting what that tastes like. As for clothing.. I've separated my clothing by size 0-3 3-6, 6-9 etc, each one has a wicker basket up to 12months, the rest is in storage boxes. The wicker baskets are under the cribs except newborn and 0-3, they are all washed. I have the sleepers and outfits on hangers in the closet and then in the drawers I have the top one with onsies and pants (too hard to hang), the second drawer is receiving blankets, burp cloths and blankets for the stroller and the third drawer is all the extra bedding sheets, mattress liners, crib blankets for midnight changes when the bed gets wet. All the socks/hats/scratch mitts and shoes are in another wicker basket under the crib too. As soon as a few things from 0-3 start to get snug I'll wash the 3-6 and throw them into the mix and so on, meanwhile pulling all the small stuff for donation/consignment. Since it's my last pregnancy I'm not keeping anything around so either my siblings take the stuff or it's gone. Last time I kept a diaper box handy (I used disposable last time) and used them to store the clothing for the next baby and when full they went to the basement.

Oh.. and sounds like maybe just maybe Amelia might move into position afterall.. fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Lys

Kristin!! Can't wait to hear all about it and meet your 2 lil ones!! Update us and post some pics when your able!! :flower:

I can't wait till my lil guy is here! Did the hopefully last of my shopping at BRU today and spent too much money... I haven't told the OH how much I spent but I am nervous to tell him! EEK :nope:


Hope everyone is feeling good! :thumbup:


----------



## zb5

Good luck for tomorrow Kristin!! That is so exciting! I can't wait to see pictures and hear how it goes.

MA, I hope Amelia is turning head down! Why is left or right better? My baby had his back to my left almost this whole pregnancy, but the past several days he's been back to the right. I don't like it as much and it feels different, I don't know why! I want him to go back to the left side but he doesn't seem to want to do it. :shrug:

I had a midwife checkup today and they checked my cervix: 2cm dilated, 60% effaced, -2 station. I was 1cm dilated at 31 weeks so things are moving along, but slowly. It is the marathon approach rather than the sprint I guess. :)


----------



## zb5

P.S. I also think it's really sad the fathers can't stay overnight in the UK! I didn't realize it was a blanket policy. I am really happy we will have a private room and DH will get to stay, but we are sure paying for it with all the health care expenses I've had so far this pregnancy and I'm sure there will be more with the delivery... :wacko:


----------



## Kristin83

Thanks everyone! Hopefully I can update tomorrow with pictures :D


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb, This will help you understand positions. I think it has to do with babies head positioning. The midwives at the perinatal center said that while it's not ideal, it's better than not being head down at all. I don't care how she gets down there, just that she's down there...hopefully she'll have her chin tucked for a more natural delivery.

Again, it's in Gods hands as far as I'm concerned. :winkwink:


----------



## ccg01

:baby:I'm 35 weeks and i'm due on October 20th and i am having a baby boy!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Welcome ccg01 :hi:

Hope all goes well today Kristin :)


----------



## Kristin83

Thanks! I just wish I could have slept a bit more lol


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, good luck Kristen! Hope it all goes well! Cant wait to hear from you!! :hugs:

Sorry to start this big debate about partners staying/private rooms etc. Its really not as bad as I make out. Because we live in the UK, its all we've ever known. We just accept the fact that we share rooms with other women/babies and that our partners go home. Its the norm to us (but still makes us sad).
Fortunately, we do give birth in private rooms, with our OHs there (and sometimes our Mum/MIL/best friend too). But a couple of hours after baby is out, we get transfered to the ward, where we share, and have pretty strict visiting hours. Its just the way things are here. :shrug:

MA - glad to hear Amelia is turning! regarding clothing - I have washed dried and ironed all of Baby Girl's clothes. Her dresses and coats are all hanging in the wardrobe, while her vests, sleepsuits, t-shirts and trousers are all folded up in her drawers. We have newborn in the top drawer, 0-3 months in the second drawer, and so on... we also have a drawer for hats, mittens and bibs. and a drawer for bed linen and bath towels.

Hope everyone is well today
xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I was lucky enough to get my own room after i had DS but that was only because there was one available at the time and i had a bit of a bleed, But its pretty much section ladies that usually get the private rooms, and even then sometimes they get put on the 6 bed ward too.

Its strange and i would much prefer to have our own rooms and our OH's be able to stay :( i was so scared that 1st time when he was sent home and i was left alone in pain, but as i wasnt classed as in established labour he wasnt alowed to stay :( ..... We also live a good 10min drive from the hospital which made it even more worrying..... imagine if it had all started going so fast and he hadnt got there in time to see his son come into the world ...... that would of been horrible.
There was a woman on the ward opposite me whos husband .... JUST and so made it to see baby come out!!!

When i watched One Born Every Minute USA....... the rooms on there were crazy! So different to what we have here, they looked very cosy and welcoming and almost bedroom like ...... here theyre very clinical and basic x


----------



## shelleney

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> When i watched One Born Every Minute USA....... the rooms on there were crazy! So different to what we have here, they looked very cosy and welcoming and almost bedroom like ...... here theyre very clinical and basic x

I know, I was so shocked when I saw One Born Every Minute USA! They were like hotel rooms!! And some of the women had 5 or 6 family members in the room with them - we are only allowed 2 (but there wouldnt be space for any more than 2, as the rooms are small). And yes, our rooms are very clinical.
Birth centres have nicer rooms. They are all private, and a bit more "bedroom-like", but you have to be very low-risk to be allowed in a birth centre.

Oh well :shrug:
xx


----------



## Adele2011

zb5- good way to look at it if a have a wierd looking one :haha:
Kristen- wow you'll have your boys now :happydance: hope it all went ok and wish u a speedy recovery 
nypage- declawed your cat? am confused. Drool face hehe that made me chuckle
shelleney- i knew what you meant n it made sense certainly didnt offend me :hugs: suppose always use as an excuse if oh is doing head in go and get me some clothes ha. 
littlestars- i snore lots 2 oops i dunno if its extra weight or? thinking bout moving to spare bed til babas born 
cg- welcome and congrats on team blue
ma-(0-3months) top drawer- i have compartments 4 littles bits and bobs- socks, hats, bibs, cloths. 2nd drawer- vests,onesies,sleep suits. 3rd drawer tops, bottoms and 4th drawer is 3-6 months, then in an box i have 6month + clothing. i havent got waldrobe yet. 

i had choice of 3hospitals and i chose a midwife only led one for low risk people. It's quieter and you can stay as long as you need/want after. I will have my own room with en suite after (i would hate a ward like the other 2hospitals had) it has a new birthing pool2. I went for a tour around it last night and feel lucky to be going there :happydance:


----------



## Mrsturner

Hi ladies,

My midwife has informed me that once LO is born, i'll be transferred to a 10 person ward with a shared bathroom!!!! So she recommended that if i have a straight forward labour, to go home straight away as its much more restful at home! She said that even if i give birth at 2am i could be home 2 hours later! I find that shocking considering its my 1st baby and i have NO idea how to breast feed and they "encourage" women to rush home feeling unprepared and overwhelmed! She did say however that she would be over the next morning to establish breast feeding, but if LO has been up all night screaming for food and i cant latch him on, i'll feel terrible. Rant over!


----------



## DMG83

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind but really wanted to share pics of my crib - my dad handcarved it from huge planks of timber. I'm just really proud of it and wanted to show you all since I go on about it quite a lot!! :haha: we bought it home from my parents last night so it's now just in our dining room whilst I finish decorating baby girl's room...

Please ignore the pets who were obsessed with it and wouldn't move lol

https://i51.tinypic.com/orowgx.pnghttps://i52.tinypic.com/5w4ko.pnghttps://i52.tinypic.com/24lphfl.pnghttps://i54.tinypic.com/23r4t1w.png

(Kerri apologies now you've prob seen these pics 3 times - on fb, my journal and now on here too!!! :haha:)


----------



## DMG83

I'm worried about the hospital situation for me too, i'm in from the start of labour will be private room then obviously but worried they'll send DH home if it takes a while and not established labour, then after it's up to a 6 person ward where the babies are next to the mum's... that sounds like a screaming, annoying, horrendous experience to me.. :brat:

My hospital DOES provide private healthcare facilities too which i've had a look at but can't see anything as to how you would enquire whether you could have a recovery room in private and how much it would be... probably far too much for the length of time we'd be in so would just grin and bear it..

I'll be out like a shot if i have a natural birth :) got to get my bloods checked and LO's bloods checked but i'll be checking on out of there asap :haha:


----------



## shelleney

Beautiful crib, Nai :) xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

The crib is lovely i dont mind looking at it again hehe :haha: ........ Your dad is very talented xx


----------



## DMG83

thanks both :kiss: :cloud9:


----------



## horsey_hen

Lovely crib, very clever Dad you have. X


----------



## DMG83

he's the best, I'm so lucky xx


----------



## LittleStars

Nai - gorgeous crib! My dad would be jealous. He likes making things with wood but my mom insisted on buying me two moses baskets this time since my sister was taking the bassinette this time around (It was ours when we were born). He did make DD furniture for her dollies though and he's been 'told' that DD wants a fruit stand for xmas. That should keep him busy. You'll definitely have to come up with some projects from time to time for your Dad. :)

Shelleney - no worries, I think it's been an interesting discussion. We all just expect that what is normal for us is normal for all until someone points out how things are different. My sister lives in the same province but in a different city and her hospital is way more tricked out than mine, but I'm specifically going to my hospital because they are best equiped for high risk mulitple births - doesn't really matter to me. Hospital stays suck, period. 

On the bright side - I know several times my mom has relayed stories about her time when she had my brother while still living in the UK and she was in a ward. She enjoyed her time, chatted with the other ladies and they all helped each other out with advice, and watching the babies while one of them showered or went potty. It was a good experience for her at the end of the day.


----------



## nypage1981

Nice cradle, so cute!

Adele- yes, declawed the cat...you know, had his front claws removed? Idk how else to explain it! Lol. I wasnt' with him when it was done so dont know the details and probably do not want to know....poor baby. 

I suppose if you are in a ward, you aren't totally alone when DH has to leave you!


----------



## DMG83

you have to take your baby EVERYWHERE with you when you are moved to the ward (well you do at least in my local hospital).. there's no nursery or anything the baby is in a clear cot(!? :haha:) on wheels which stays by your bed then you wheel it with you to the toilet/showers etc. you're not allowed to leave them with anyone else..

also what made me get a bit sad was my colleague told me (she gave birth at same hospital as me) that the nurses "prefer you not to hold baby unless necessary".. ie feeding.. because you might be drowsy and drop the baby whilst in hospital.. but surely it's YOUR baby, you can bloody do what you like!? :wacko:

but oh well, as long as we're all cared for efficiently that's all that matters 

Thanks for the lovely comments re the crib ladies :cloud9: xx


----------



## shelleney

Ive been told that too, Nai. They prefer the babies to live in their perspex box most of the time, except for during feeds. After the feed, you are advised to put the baby back in the box, incase you fall asleep with LO in your arms.
You are definitely not allowed to carry the baby around the ward in your arms, you must push LO around in the perspex box. This is incase you drop the baby on the floor (!)

Oh dear :shrug:
xx


----------



## DMG83

i'm surprised they don't make us buy a perspex box to wheel them around at home in... :dohh: it's a bit patronising isn't it... i can understand if you've had anaesthetic but health & safety gone one step too far i think.. :nope:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oh and all this ... Dont spoil the baby with cuddles ..... Pfft if i want to cuddle my baby, I will ...... Ive waited 9months to cuddle her, not to watch her lying in a perspex tank! x


----------



## zb5

Nai, beautiful crib!! And cute cat too. :)

That is crazy that they don't encourage you to hold your baby! Silly... I don't think I would listen to them...


----------



## DMG83

I'm going to ignore them, and if they say anything I'm going to get my mum to tell them what for!! :haha: she had 8, she didn't leave us in a perspex tank, love and cuddles were encouraged, and we all turned out *fairly* normal :winkwink:

zb5 thanks hun :hugs: my cat has gone from being an evil outdoor cat who hated me to the most loving content house cat since we moved :shrug: my gorgeous boy (dogs) bum is in the one piccie on there too lol he's like "let me in some of the photo action mum!!" :haha:

ooooh is anyone doing a newborn photo shoot and has anyone bought any props yet? my photographer suggested about 2 weeks old if LO is happy and healthy.. i'm thinking of getting some of the hats with the super large flowers on, and maybe a knitted hammock for her to be in.. any other ideas!? (This type of style)

I've been doing LO's laundry all day and now my hands smell AMAZING... :cloud9: :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Nai- ive got my newborn pics scheduled and have bought a knit pumpkin hat on etsy and am going to by a matching flower headband for my daughter.....also will be using pumpkins, fall color leaves, white fuzzy throw, and a basket for some...the photgrapher has a hammock that is knt and a green bunting and different hat so it will be fun! I wanted mine to be kinda fall time photos since he is an October baby. Can't wait!


----------



## Lys

Nai! Love the crib / bassinet!! Beautiful wood working!! 

Love the ideas on the photo shoot they sound super cute. I looked at the link Nai and they have some great ideas. I would love to do one just don't know if we have the extra money... might look into costs though and see if its something we can do! NY, the pumpkin / fall colors sounds amazing can't wait to see your ladies pics!! :D


----------



## DMG83

see my niece is DESPERATE for me to do halloween/fall style shoot.. pumpkins etc. but then i think what if she doesn't appear til november? so that would be more winter... *sigh* maybe i'll have to buy one of everything available and see what happens :haha: I love your idea x


----------



## DMG83

Thanks Lys! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nai, the cradle is BEAUTIFUL! What a touching gift from your father. It's very well thought out and done with love. You'll be able to look at it and know it was made by your father's hands. :cry: Just lovely!

Ladies, I complain about medical care here in Central NY a whole lot but holy cats! I couldn't stay in a unit full of women and their babies crying all at once. It'd put me over the edge. Not to mention your not allowed to cuddle?! I guess I imagine they do that so nobody will just walk off with your kids?! :shrug: How do they monitor that aspect? In our hospitals here in the U.S. the babies get bands with mothers name and mommies get bands with babies name on them. I think some hospitals take it a step further and put ankle bracelets on them in case someone wants to walk off with them. Here it's security.

Also, the rooms are big. Especially the private rooms. Doug would have a chair that turns into a bed however there are a couple hospitals that now have sofa beds for fathers. The rooms are air conditioned (private ones) have their own showers, tv.'s etc. I like them quite a bit. I do sometimes get the double rooms and the one time I had to share they whisked me off because I was having my cerclage put in and the mother next to me just had her surgery and the baby's heartbeat stopped so we both were traumatized. 

Either way, I DO pray you UK ladies find some kind of peace and ability to enjoy the time with your little ones and hubbies. I'm sorry it's not as you would like it to be. :cry: :hugs: I'm slightly hormonal so please forgive me for my emotional posts :wacko:


----------



## shelleney

MA - In my hospital, when you are transferred to the postnatal ward, a small plastic security tag is placed inside your baby's sleepsuit (next to their foot). Then if anyone was to walk out with them, the tag would set off a loud alarm, and the staff would come running.
Also, as soon as babies are born, they have a wristband and ankleband put on them, which has their Mummy's name and hospital number. Hopefully this way babies wont get mixed up :wacko:


----------



## Mrsturner

MA - My local hospital is the same as shelleney's. Wrist bands on baby, mummy and daddy plus an alarmed leg band which goes off if the baby is taken off the ward. It is reassuring.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I've heard some horror stories about U.S. hospitals before they started doing that. :wacko:

Actually after I lost my son preterm 2 years ago, one of the hospitals LOST a couples baby after they gave birth preterm and lost him. Turned out the hospital threw him away. :cry: I would have been much angrier had our hospital done that with our son. I can understand WHY They tag the babies now.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Ladies, this is slightly off topic but I'm in need of some input here.

My sil has 5 kids and my other sil has twins. Then there's 6 adults.

On MY side there's just my parents (who remember, are very material oriented and spend LOADS even when they can't afford it because that's the way they show their affection).

On top of that, my mom has Christmas eve with HER side of the family. That's 23 adults, 11 children.

Dads side has 12 adults and there's only our Amelia when she gets here that's the child.

I feel overwhelmed! This is the first year with our own immediate family...Doug, Myself and Amelia. We want peace and honestly our monies have been put toward her these past several months and will most likely be put toward her and housing costs.


My sil as much as I love her wants US to come up to her place for Thanksgiving...NOT going to happen because Doug has to work AND I'm not driving to PA from New York only a few short weeks after having Amelia. It's not honestly realistic for US to drive up there.

THEN she's asking what to do this year. Picking an adult out of a hat? Pick a couple, or just do all the kids only.


Now I'm not trying to be a grinch of Christmas here, but with ALL these people on all sides It's costly! It was costly BEFORE Amelia was conceived.....WITH her, it's even more costly because she has necessities that come first.

Last year we limited all the places we went and had a LOVELY intimate Christmas together which is what I want to start for Amelia. A "FAMILY" tradition that consists of the 3 of us. A quiet family Christmas maybe with going to the traditional brunch every other year at my dads side. We get brunch and don't have to cook the rest of the day.

What I CAN'T do is the Christmas Eve with my mothers family, Christmas morning at my parents, Christmas Brunch with my dads side and fill in somewhere with my husbands family. :wacko: It's driving me NUTS! My mom doesn't want to back down...I've asked for YEARS to switch the Christmas eve thing and she refuses. But they expect us there for Christmas morning and then move to dads side for brunch.

My sil however, expects us to gather at some point where her 5 kids load up on gifts that 2 of the kids never even appreciate...then one of them says he's board and wants to leave because he didn't get what he wanted.

Honestly I'm THROUGH with this. The whole IDEA of Christmas is to celebrate the birth of Jesus Christ. I want to incorporate that in my daughters life and NOT to expect HUGE amounts of gifts. Don't get me wrong, I don't want her to be in NEED., I just don't feel as though she needs all the latest and greatest top gifts...I don't want her to lose sight that the celebration is about a Savior who was BORN so that she could live eternally in heaven...the gift is LIFE and while small tokens are nice....they do not represent the biggest gifts in life...LOVE, LIFE, JOY, Happiness, and all the other fruits of the spirit.

So now I'm trying to come up with an idea of what to do. My thought is to have a combined Christmas dinner on Christmas even with both my moms side AND my husbands side. NO PRESSIES please! Just yourselves. Now some will LOVE the idea because like us, they just don't have the money. OTHERS on the other hand like my SIL who says she purposely doesn't give her kids a lot of gifts but one big gift...expects it as my parents and some others. 

My thought is I don't want to really travel around with a newborn making her sick. She will be in her nursery most of the time safe and sound. I'll make a simple dish for everyone with simple dessert. ((I usually have prime rib dinner but not with that many)). THEN, instead of everyone giving gifts. I thought I'd buy small party favors and give them out as they leave.

Games, food, Christmas music, memories. That's what I was hoping for without the focus being how much and how big the gifts are.

OR, 

That doug and I would donate money and gifts to a family in need this year and let that be that.

Does anyone have a HUGE family of extendeds on both sides? What do you do?? How would you handle this?! :shrug:


----------



## DMG83

yep what shell said ^^ also at my hospital the maternity ward is coded and any visitors have to ring the buzzer to come in, babies are checked as they leave the ward that the wrist band matches the mummy's wrist band - the wrist bands say "baby girl of X" for example.. all babies are checked BEFORE they leave that you're not taking one, or taking the wrong one :dohh:

and you should never leave your baby at any time on the ward, you couldn't just nip off to the loo etc. and leave your baby by your bed/with someone else (except daddy obviously)

We don't have the nurseries at the hospital like I (believe!?) you have in US where the babies go? 

MA it's such a wonderful gift I know.. I can't believe he did such a beautiful job - he checked every rule and regulation and guideline for sizing/spacing of bars/height of bars etc. as well before he made it so I have every confidence that it's perfect and 100% safe :cloud9: DH gave dad the BIGGEST hug when he collected it and my dad (who is very quiet hehe) was all "oh uh um what was that for!?" and DH said "the amazing CRIB obviously!!" and my dad was just beaming!!!! :)


----------



## DMG83

ok MA think I can help (or at least let you know what WE'RE doing this year) a little...

I am one of 8 siblings, 4 are partnered up, with my LO there will be 8 grandchildren
DH is one of 3 siblings, 3 partners, no children, 
Both our parents are still together

So over the years we have had argument after argument from the inlaws about where we should spend christmas.. Now i've ALWAYS gone to midnight mass with my parents and family at our local church (where DH and I married), and we've always wanted to continue this tradition. Over the years we have tried to do christmas morning at one parent, christmas afternoon at the other (which is just a nightmare driving around on christmas day, it's no fun for anyone!)

Well my brothers and sisters come and go on different days over christmas, my mum finds out what day each sibling can visit and she does a "christmas dinner" on that day for them, complete with decorations, crackers etc. and it makes no difference if it's christmas eve or any time up to new years eve, anyone is welcome to come and have CHRISTMAS with the family without causing anyone any upset. We all get told when everyone is coming down and we can all go visit on that day too if we want...

Now DH's family.... :wacko: they believe that we should be doing the following: (I kid you not....)

Christmas eve LUNCH - annual traditional pub lunch with all of DH's immediate and extended family (cousins etc.)
Christmas tea + midnight mass with MIL/FIL/2xSILs
Christmas day - ALL day at their house
Christmas night - buffet at DH's aunties house to see the extended family all again
Boxing day - ALL day at their house where they do a walk with their friends around the block and eat jacket potatoes when they get back
Boxing day night - drinks at their local pub 

Now.. where in that list am I supposed to see MY family OR have our OWN family christmas!?! :shock: :wacko:

so this is what we've been able to come up with and we're sticking to our guns...

Christmas eve lunch - traditional pub lunch with the inlaw extended family
Midnight mass with LO with my family at the church DH and I married in, the same church our LO will be christened in - with my family and DH's family is MORE than welcome to come and join us there
Christmas day we are spending at OUR house, the 3 of us (plus my niece obviously - long story for those who don't know [she's 18]). We will open our own presents with DH taking the role that my dad has always done - he will hand out the presents ONE AT A TIME from under the tree.
At 4pm on christmas day my parents, siblings, their children, are invited to ours for a buffet supper, we will hand out our presents traditionally (my dad will hand out these ones as he has always done for our family). Each person will have ONE. SMALL. present each (or often i/my siblings will do a hamper for eachother of homemade gifts per family - jams/chutneys/knitted scarves/jewellery etc.). 

Now the reason why the presents are handed out by one person one at a time is so that everyone knows WHO their present is from, and has a chance to say thank you and appreciate each small gift they get - it's not a free for all under the christmas tree where noone knows who gave what (or cares for that matter :grr:)

LO will be raised to appreciate each gift for what it is and to say thankyou to the person who was thoughtful enough to get her it, no matter WHAT it is, she won't be bought up that christmas is just for getting presents!!

On boxing day, DH's family can come over from the morning, we will do a traditional christmas day lunch, they can stay all day and leave when it is time for them to go to his aunties buffet dinner, we won't be going.

Between boxing day and new years DH and I will go to my parents if their is a sibling visiting who we haven't seen for a while..

Now my parents are ECSTATIC about this idea we've come up with, they think it's great that we'll have our OWN christmas (making our OWN traditions) but that also we are keeping some OLD traditions with the family. However DH's family are appalled and think we are being selfish...

So be it, we are happy with our choices and that by doing what we have planned we will be instilling in LO over the years the true importance of christmas. 

So my advice would be to discuss with Doug what is important to YOU as a family unit with Amelia to experience over christmas, once you've decided what that is, go from there - make sure you get to see each side of the family at some point over christmas, but mainly make sure that you get to enjoy and celebrate your OWN special day together... :hugs:


----------



## DMG83

oops just to add to my essay - my sister's youngest boy (who is 10) is a pure brat and HATES his presents each year :haha: which just makes it funnier cos my brothers and sisters purposefully give him an EVEN more "thoughtful" gift the next year. If he wasn't such an ungrateful brat he'd probably get the odd video game etc. but until he learns some manners he won't be getting anything "cool" or "expensive" off any of us :haha:

some ideas we do for the hampers as well as the jams/jewellery etc. from above for example would be homemade chocolate truffles with a couple of (on sale!!) dvd's - one for the parents, one for the kids, a couple of candles if there's no kids in the family so they can have a romantic night in with the dvd, some cookies, and sometimes we'll add things like a bottle of wine depending on the size of the family etc. That type of thing....

Everyone loves it :shrug:

we don't buy gifts for extended family at all - that would just be a nightmare x


----------



## shelleney

Wow - cant believe we are talking Christmas already!! :wacko:

MA - sorry to hear that you are struggling with what to do this year. I agree with you that it should be about religion and family values, rather than big gifts and lots of unnecessary travelling. I hope that you and Doug manage to find a plan that you are both happy with (but that doesnt offend too many people) and that you enjoy your first Christmas as a family of 3 :hugs:

Nai - sounds like you have it all planned out! good for you! I like the idea of creating your own traditions, whilst incorporating a few of the old family traditions. The best of both worlds, and keep everyone happy (except your in-laws who sound like they will never be happy!) Well done! :thumbup:

AFM: my fiance and I have only been together 3 years, so this will be our 4th Christmas together. The first 2 years we did this:

Christmas Eve spent at my Dad and Stepmums
Christmas Day spent at my Mum and Stepdads
Boxing Day spent at OH's parents

It worked quite well those 2 years I think.
Last year, however, we decided we wanted to spend the whole of the Christmas season alone, just the 2 of us. The reason for this is, that we lost our first baby last Summer, and he wouldve been due just after Christmas. We just wanted to be together and grieve for our baby, and acknowledge how things couldve been.

Anyways, this Christmas we will be a family of 3, finally! And I think we will be spending the whole season at home, and asking people to come to us, rather than the other way round. I dont want to be taking our tiny daughter out in the cold, messing up her routine, etc. So if people want to see us, they will have to make the effort. I hope it works....

xx


----------



## shelleney

And regarding presents - we will seriously be cutting down on the spending this year! We will only be buying for the children on both our sides of the family. And I may consider making gifts for the adults (but im not sure what to make yet?)
xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hm, you've both given me some things to think about. I don't think we should be buying for our extended families. I think that's just NUTS. :wacko: I'm unsure how this is going to work with my dads side of the family who is also materialistic..but I DO love the brunch. I think last year (I didn't go) they decided no more pressies because they're all adults now and there was just a brunch. I like that idea as long as it's not EARLY.

My dad is a horrible smoker and I just don't want Amelia there for Christmas morning. Not to mention the pediatrician said nono to being in the same room with avid smokers like my dad because it can cause upper respitory issues. He knows this and STILL smokes with me in the room. :wacko:

Instead of two big gifts, I think the kids will get one SMALL gift (nieces and nephews) maybe choose one couple to buy for. The issue is that it costs more to buy for the couple and 7 kids versus the 3 of us. :wacko: Luckily I started somewhat early and have a couple things on hand for Christmas. Maybe I'll try the basket with some homemade things as you said. :winkwink:

But the extended family for mom....I was thinking Christmas eve night. OR if they don't want to do that, THEY Can come to our place after Christmas brunch and open gifts with Amelia. 

To travel....it takes us an hour back and forth to get to my parents for that Christmas Eve shindig and Christmas morning and brunch with them. THEN, whatever happens with my inlaws...it's another hour distance a whole other way. Last year was the first year we said no and actually had a lovely Christmas together with just the two of us. I loved it...I LONG for Amelia to have it! 

Thanks for giving some input. I'm already getting ideas to talk to my husband about. I also need to break the news to my mom soon. Either way I don't think she's going to be happy...I don't think THEY'LL travel to us....and already after mentioning Christmas eve at our place that my uncle (who my dad doesn't even like)....my dad said my uncle wouldn't travel that far. What does he care?! :shrug: If they come, fine! If they don't, then that's fine too. Why do that?! :shrug: They're selfish and want Christmas eve at their house, US to come to them Christmas morning (or spend the night in their smoke-filled house) and go for brunch at my dads side. 

Do they even remember how they had Christmas with me when I was younger?? Why is it that Doug and I can't have that with our own daughter?!

So, we're going to make a decision over the next couple of weeks and finalize it. Either they can role with it or not. It's time for us to create family traditions with our own children now.


----------



## DMG83

I totally agree with you MA - you're never going to please them all so you need to concentrate on what will please you as a family and then fit your families around that... you're going to have a very tiny little girl and you don't want her in a smoke filled house or out in the freezing cold travelling around an hour here an hour there at christmas :wacko:

DH and I figured, if we didn't put our foot down THIS year, the inlaws would expect us to bend to their wishes EVERY year in the future.. you know what it's like :dohh:

also, last year we said we were spending christmas alone, which we had planned on doing, except then we got snowed in about a week before christmas and without a 4x4 couldn't get out to any shops to buy any christmas food etc. so my dad came and picked us up on christmas eve and took us (and our furbabies) to their house for christmas eve/day so that we could HAVE a christmas...

Now DH rang his mum on christmas day just to wish her a merry christmas etc. and didn't mention anything about where we were or anything like that, he just said we were having a lovely time etc.etc.

Well.. when we went down the inlaws on boxing day his mum had a right go at us calling us liars etc. saying we had planned to be down my parents all along.. (which was NOT true!) turns out she rang my mum on boxing day morning before we turned up at hers and asked really slyly if she'd seen us over christmas :wacko:

So this year we're putting our feet firmly down! :) And we can't wait to spend our first christmas together as a family... :cloud9:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Gosh Nai, I thought we had it bad. :wacko: I'm excited about making our own traditions with our daughter. I'm not about to let selfishness get in the way of that. I think I like the Christmas eve thing at our house, Christmas day at our house and brunch with my dads side. We'll see how it all goes in the next few months.

I have to start planning now. We did the whole Christmas thing with dh's family here last year. Prime Rib, Yorkshire pudding (my husbands favorite) the poppers. It was a traditional English Christmas. I don't think I mentioned I lived in North Yorkshire for a short time. I miss England honestly. A bit pricey to live there, but I loved it! I'm hoping he'll get his passport and we'll get to go again. I'd love to show him around a bit. Though its been over 10 years so I'm a bit rusty. I left a part of me in England when I came back home. I'd also like to visit Ireland and he'd like to see Scotland where his family history started.


----------



## DMG83

hun we *have* got it bad from the inlaws but it's made us stubborn as anything now so it's actually helped us out really - imagine if they were only slightly demanding.. then we'd be made to feel awful not doing as they say, at least this way we can just say outright that they are totally out of order and feel happy doing our own thing! :haha: every cloud has a silver lining :winkwink:


----------



## LittleStars

Lys - I'm sure you'll be able to get some beautiful shots of baby even if not professional. All you need is a decent camera, preferrably SLR borrowed if not owned and a good ol' pumpkin patch. With piles of pumpkins and bales of hay with the changing trees in the background I'm sure you can take some gorgeous shots. That's the thing I love about digital cameras.. you can make sure you got hte shot you wanted and then can enhance them yourself on the computer. 

MA - growing up for Christmas we just woke up at home and opened presents and had Christmas dinner etc.. never had to worry about visiting everyone because my parents were immigrants and we had no family in Canada. Sure my mom would spend a good part of the morning after presents on the phone overseas as did my dad and ofrom time to time we had to pop on the phone and say thank you for presents sent (along with writing a letter). But that was it. Easy.

Now that I've been with DH for 10 years our Christmas has got complicated. But once you have a child it changes. You want to simplify things and build your own experiences. Now I am a very devout atheist but I still enjoy Christmas and believe it's about spending time with your family, enjoying traditions, sharing love and having a good meal to boot. 

Sooooo.. once we had DD we decided that Christmas morning was ours, with DD opening her stocking/Santa presents and all her presents from us and the ones that came in the mail from my FIL who lives very far away. We spend Christmas eve with the inlaws and whoever can make it and spend Christmas afternoon/early evening with my parents and siblings. Having a child means leaving early to get the little one to bed but also means having Christmas night to ourselves. We are lucky as all family lives in the same city or comes to the city but my inaws HATE my parents so they don't voluntarily mingle. As for presents, we are blunt each year and make a deal with each side of the family as to what we are setting out price limit to and only buy for immediate family. That way they know what we are spending and can either choose to reciprocate, state their own financial restrictions or spend what they want. Some years I have supplemented gift giving by making things.. and it's become tradition that DD bakes for everyone as her gifts each year. Another tactic we use over the years is banding together with family to buy one good/appreciated gift for someone.. like this year my dad wants a new GPS so we are all throwing in some money to get him something he really wants, saves time and money and in the long run he'd rather have that than a bunch of smaller crappier gifts. 

I'm rambling and all ove rthe place.. DD is having a bath and keep making me come see her foam beard etc. Anyway, discuss with your DH what is the minimum he would accept with his family and do that same, discuss with each other what that would make your holiday like and then once decided then inform everyone. I know for us, as soon as my nearly 103 year old grandmother passes (she lives with my parents) we are going to start rotating who hosts Christmas so sometimes it'll be at our house and sometimes we'll be driving 5 hours out of town so my sister doesn't have to make the journey. Until then though we are stuck with my parents hosting.. though she does make a mean turkey so I can't complain. Who says Brits can't cook??

I'd rather just not visit everyone and let everyone come to me honestly but DD loves all the adventure of going and seeing everyone and she looks forward to it. After a week or two you will start having a routine and feeling confident on your parenting and will be in a better place to judge what you do and do not want to put your family though. It's hard to imagine what things will be like until the time comes.


----------



## zb5

Ooh, you ladies have it tough with Christmas! We will probably be visiting DH's family as his mom is sick. However, before she got sick, we were telling everyone "We'll see how it goes... we will have a 2-3 month old, so we won't make plans until we figure things out more." :shrug:

I also think, no matter what the expectations are, you get to choose what gifts you give. If you don't want to give large gifts, just give smaller or hand-made ones! People SHOULD understand, and if they don't, then they are being insensitive.

We have planned Thanksgiving already though, my family (mom, dad, and sis) is coming to visit us and has promised to do all the cooking. :D It is the soonest my sister could make it after the baby, and she is sooooo excited to meet him.


----------



## LittleStars

whoa that was a novel.. sorry


I'll keep the next part brief. Went to OB/US appointment. Babies are fat little chrubs coming in at 5lbs 11oz and 5lbs 12oz. Apparently very long too. The US was great but there was a mix up with my appointment (I was told I was booked at 2pm but the nurse who took me wrote me down in her calendar for the day at 2:30) aqnd then they were running an hour late.. so after getting through US super fast and waiting 45 minutes to when my appointment was supposed to be I was forced to wait anoher 1.5 hours. I was funing mad and really sad for myself and super uncomfortable and trying my best to ensure I wouldn't snap at the nurse, meanwhile having nothing left to read because I had read 2 newpapers and done 2 crosswords and 2 sudoku's. I got a nurse I don't normally see and I don't really care for her honesty. She came to get my literally 8 minutes before I was going to storm up to reception and let them know I was leaving and wouldn't be back until my appointment next friday. So when she came I said as nicely as I could muster that I have to leave soon and so they better do the most important things first because I was staying on schedule. She was all pissy and told me to tell the doctor and never made any apologies for screwing up my appointment time and even told me I should move my appointments to the morning if it was such a big deal. I told her no can do since DD is in school and needs a pick up. She tried to tell me delays are normal, I told her this was way worse than anything I'd seen before as I had been coming to the clinic since May on a biweekly basis and now weekly. Best yet, the receptionist confirmed my appointment was when *I* thought it was and that just made her more mad. The doctor came to see me immediately and told the nurse I didn't have to do the monitoring etc which made her madder.. lol revenge. He and I were joking with each other, dealt with business and after the nurse took my blood pressure (which was a tad high for obvious reasons) and then in a last ditch effort to delay took it again, I seriously believe she wanted the doctor to make me stay until it went normal or keep me for observation. Needless to say, the doctor let me go.. all in 6 minutes! Ha! Take that stupid nurse. So I waddled as fast as one can through a hospital and to the parking garage. I drove like a mad woman on a mission, I was the last minute merge queen, making all my lights and jumping the line when the road D-filed. Got home exactly when I wanted to only to find DH had given up on me returning and was now expecting a drive in to school. ACK!!!! Very frustrating day to say the least.


----------



## LittleStars

Thanksgiving is going to be interesting for me.. It's much earlier in Canada normally and particularly early this year.. It's the weekend that I'm scheduled for surgery. I am hoping to go to my mom's house for dinner on the Monday that I get out. I literally told her I was going to come over to eat and then run. She is good with that. It'll probably be the first chance my grandmother will get to see the twins and possibly same with my borther and SIL. If I get the good medications it should be fine for a few hours. Besides, I might leave DD at my parents until we come for dinner anyway so we'd have to go pick her up regardless.


----------



## zb5

Oh my gosh, Littlestars, that Thanksgiving sounds craaazy!!! I think I'd go straight home and ask your family to drop off your DD and dinner for you! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Wow littlestars.....what a day at the office. :wacko: cocky nurse! Also I second what ZB said about Thanksgiving. 

Thanks ladies for your input on Christmas. We'll talk about it tonight and come to a decision.


----------



## Kristin83

I'll do a better birth story later but over all everything went really great! Small incision so there shouldnt be an issue with healing and the doctors were very happy overall :happydance: Both boys latched on right away about an hour after the c-sec and are eating every 3 hours for 30 minutes each time!


So here are pics of each one....i'll add more once I'm home. They were born at 8:11amd and 8:12am

Here is Connor Soren. He was 6lbs10oz and 19" long!
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/facebook_1975151397jpg.jpg

And here is Liam Henry. He was 6lbs even and 20" long.
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/facebook_2050581318jpg.jpg


----------



## yourstruly10

Kristin83- I posted in your journal but thought I should here too. CONGRATS! They are so handsome and such a great size for their gestation and being twins. So happy for you and glad your all doing well.


----------



## zb5

Congrats Kristin!! What healthy weights and so glad they're latching on already. :) You must be so happy! Hope you're recovering well!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

OOOOOOoooh....What cutie patooties! :happydance: Congrats! You've given me a sense of peace with the possible c-section and also about the milk coming in and being able to feed them an hour afterwards. I've heard stories where having c-sections can cause your milk not to come in for days and also that you don't attach well with baby afterwards. Sounds like your doing just fine and that while it "may" happen...it doesn't have to be that way. Now I can rest my mind at ease. 

Thanks for sharing your story. What a blessing they are!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Huge congratulations kristin, they are adorable and great weights!!
You must be very proud xx


----------



## shelleney

Aww Kristin! Your boys are beautiful! And Connor has such a lovely chubby face! :winkwink: What brilliant weights they are. Well done you!! Cant wait to read your birth story :hugs:
xx


----------



## shelleney

LittleStars said:


> Who says Brits can't cook??

I dont know? *who* does say that? :winkwink:

I have loved hearing about all your different plans for Christmas and Thanksgiving. I hope you all have a wonderful family Christmas with your new arrivals (preferably stress-free!)
xx


----------



## DMG83

congratulations kristin they are beautiful boys :kiss:

making me EVEN more eager to meet our LO now.... :cloud9:

can't wait to read your birth story x


----------



## Adele2011

mrs turner- that is horrendous about your hospital i thought they'd keep you longer case you bleed etc and thats if you want to leave. You should come up here to mine stay til YOU feel comfortable feeding,bathing etc. I'd be furious. 
ny- aww bless your moggy 
nai- wow crib is gorgeous n extra special as your dad made it :hugs: 
shelleney- a box baby! omg that is crazy. Sorry for your loss. 
littlestars- hehe foam beard. grr that is frustrating about dr glad you got ur own back. 
kristen- very cute and gorgeous boys, congrats :happydance: n wow how long! 
ma- i have a very small family i'm an only child as is my mum, and dont know dad or his side. however my oh has a big family which is good but also strange for me what we've done that last few years is christmas eve- just me and oh nice nibbley food,pjs,film. christmas day am- go to his parents house watch kids open presents see family there, then pm- go back to mine for dinner with my mum and my oh (alot quieter and chilled out) present wise- we buy for his parents, and his sister (who doesnt have kids) then his other sisters who have children we only buy for the kids and only until they turn 18. we dont buy for extended family and have same budget for all.


----------



## katerdid

Aw, congrats Kristen!!!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## LittleStars

Kristin, you make handsome little boys!!! Fabulous weights too! I'm so happy to hear things are going well. 

Shelleney - lol, I love my mom's cooking and one of my most favorite meals to make at home is Shephard's Pie. and Yorkshire Pudding, yum!!! I could eat an entire batch without blinking an eye. I can't stand my MIL's cooking - she'll cook Ukranian stuff and while the perogies aren't too bad I can't stand the cabbage rolls. 

So my left jaw is REALLY sore.. started yesterday for no known reason and continues today. Googled it and it seems like it might have something to do with the loosening of the joints from pregnancy. Ouchie.


----------



## DMG83

naughty baby was SUPER quiet this morning and worried mummy here! She's going mad now lol she was obviously feeling lazy this morning :dohh:

oooh my mum is a fab cook, so is my dad, but boy the in laws food.. :sick: the last meal we had at their house we had a cooked dinner and they served raw swede (they'd put it in to roast for 10 minutes!! :sick:) and dirty carrots.. :wacko: i took a bite and they were all gritty and just tasted like MUD. I nearly freaked out (being pregnant!!!)


----------



## nypage1981

Kristin- congrats! Lovely little guys....such healthy looking and great weights! 

Hope you all get your christmas plans worked out. I refuse to think of it now as im sure the plans will not be how I want them to be! Every single year is hectic and we are all over the place for days and I dont look forward to it or thanksgiving:( 

Little- is thanksgiving before halloween in canada? ours is end of november!


----------



## katerdid

I'll be home for the holidays - quite literally (will be living in my parents house for several months, yikes), so I don't have any crazy holidays plans. Thanksgiving will probably be just my parents, us, and siblings eating turkey, although they might make a bigger deal out of it cuz of the baby. But we'll have Christmas dinner at my grandparent's house with as much family that cares to come out. I'm looking forward to it! Even bought a little Christmas outfit for baby (hopefully it'll fit him!)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Good morning/afternoon ladies!

Funny thing about the family hoopla is that I'm an "only child" too. My dads side is his two brothers and sister all who have adult children...though we "could" take this a bit further and I'll tell you I'm close with 2nd 3rd and 4th cousins. LITERALLY we talk all the time. We don't all gather for Christmas though. Weddings, Graduations, funerals, sometimes a party here and there depending on which cousins.

My moms family is her siblings and their children...now their children's children.

Poor Doug, his family is basically his immediate. He has two brothers one who has 5 children and the other has twins. Then it's just his mother and father. 

When meeting my family upon engagement, he was VERY overwhelmed. :rofl: My dad's side is English and Irish. Moms side is....well, a bit of everything...mainly on the nutty side though. :winkwink: :lol:

Dougs side is pretty much reserved and quiet for the most part. They are evangelical Christians as well. My family are either unbelievers OR kinda-Catholic. Haha I say kinda because they usually go at Christmas, Easter and weddings. So there has to be an occasion. Otherwise you'll find them celebrating somewhere at the hibernians or something.

Well, I'm tinkering with maybe going to the chiropractor. I called her today and am waiting to hear back from her how safe it is with Amelia, being plus sized,etc. For the most part chiropractic care in pregnancy and childhood is fine as long as you go with a certified pediatric/prenatal chiropractor. There's only one here in my area. So if she calls and says it's safe for 36wks, then I'll try it. If not, I'll def. go no further.


----------



## Lys

Kristin your boys are so handsome!! I just love them! Can't wait to meet my lil guy!! I was telling my Noah that he is allowed to come out now! :)

Can't wait to hear the whole story and see some more pics!! Kristin, how are you feeling? Glad to hear the breastfeeding is going great!


----------



## yourstruly10

Morning ladies. We wont be going anywhere for any holidays this year. Family can come to us. Ava doesnt travel well and I hate driving with a newborn.

Had my almost 36 week appointment this morning! All is still looking great. Doctor took me off bed rest and said if she wants to come any time after 36 weeks is fine as she is measuring big anyways. I am 1.5cm-2cm dilated, 75% effaced and her entire head is in my pelvis( which explains the horrible pubic bone separation pain i get)so 0/5th palpable from the outside. She also said my cervix is very low which I could tell because usually they have to really reach and this time she barely had to do anything. There was no force what so ever. Doctor also told me sex is safe again starting Saturday as she has no concerns with her coming that early... 

Hmm... The maternal part of me thinks hold off till 37 weeks with the sex and the sick of pregnancy part of me thinks just do it and get things moving.

Ill probably go with the maternal side until 37 weeks.


----------



## DMG83

YT that's great news :) personally i'd hold off til the 37 week mark too.. only cos i'd blame myself if LO needed help at all if she came at 36 weeks but that's just me being a silly billy first time mummy lol x


----------



## LittleStars

I have no desire for early labor myself since we're already booked for the section so I've told DH he is banned from DTD and I'll let him the night before. Poor guy.. he didn't get any early pregnancy until something like 18weeks because of the SCH and he's been cut off for a few weeks now for fear of early labor. With all luck I won't have much post-partum bleeding like last time.. it was over pretty quickly and then we can be back to business. :)


----------



## yourstruly10

Thanks Nai1983. I will probably hold off until 37 weeks. Se's coming between late 38 and early 39 weeks no matter what as my doctor is going to induce me then just because of the pubic bone separation pain im experiencing and because she is measuring big(but hot too big). I think the main reason she's ok with 36 weeks is because she is so big and I've hd both steroid shots. Hubby was happy to hear it is allowed if we choose to though lol. 

Were getting there all of us!! It's almost October!!


----------



## MrsK

Ahh.. I missed so much in the few days I didn't check BnB! Took me about two hours to read through everything :wacko:

First of all, congrats on those two little cuties, Kristen! They're gorgeous! I'm jealous you get to snuggle your LO's already.. hehe. I just hit 36 weeks on Tuesday, and the midwife said I'm in the safe zone now.. told me to start on EPO and perineal massages. She still warns me that first-timers are likely to go overdue, so I shouldn't get my hopes up.. BUT I can't help it. I want this little guy out, already. I'm tired of not being able to sleep and being in pain all the time. I'm sure he's a good size by now, too.. he's sure poking into my ribs plenty hard.

MA, I went to a chiropractor yesterday, and it's safe up until delivery.. as long as the chiro doesn't do anything too aggressive. It felt good to get my back and neck all popped out.. he didn't want to touch my lower back much since I'm so far along, but still felt good. Getting a massage this coming Monday, and REALLY looking forward to it, because my back has been killing me lately. I know it's best for these LO's to stay in as long as possible.. but I'm sooo tired and I just want to be comfortable and not in pain again! I know I'll be in pain after the birth.. but at least it'll be a different sort of pain, and I'll get to cuddle my little boy :)

Washing all the baby clothes and cloth diapers right now... ahh, I love them, they're so cute! I agree about wanting them all clean.. who knows who/what might have touched them before, and what kind of chemicals they were treated with. My mom is totally anal about washing all her own brand new clothes before wearing them, and she never let us wear unwashed clothes straight from the store when we were younger.. hehe.. I'm not quite that bad, but since infants are so sensitive, it just makes sense to wash everything first, I think. 

As for the Christmas issue-- I pity those of you who have to make such tough decisions! It should be an enjoyable time, not something that stresses you out. So sowwy for those of you who have it hard. For us, it's super easy since my parents and OH's parents are good friends. My OH has an older sister who is married, but she lives 1200 miles away and never comes around for Christmas, so holidays are really simple for us. Usually OH's parents and siblings (both teens and unattached) come to my parents', and so do we. My siblings are all younger and not in serious relationships, so it's very uncomplicated. I can imagine it will be in a few years time, though, when everyone's attached... I'm one of 5, and my family is very close!

Oh, and about hospitals in the UK/USA.. I had no idea that husbands got kicked out after 9pm in the UK. That would make me very sad! But I guess, as someone pointed out, if it's something you grow up with and are used to, it's probably not such a big deal. In my city, all hospitals only offer private rooms for new moms, even with basic insurance... it's definitely a blessing. Still, I'm going for a home birth.. where I won't have to worry about irritating nurses or such... I'll hopefully get to spend the first night snuggling with DH and LO in my own comfy bed with a big poofy duvet ;-)

I finished up LO's nursery last week.. I posted a few pictures in the FB October group, but I thought I'd share some with you ladies here, too, since not everyone is on FB. 
I have a bassinet/moses basket/crib (whatever you want to call it.. hehe) for next to our bed which my grandpa made... I'll have to see if I can post a picture of that sometime, too, because I'm so proud of having something of my grandpa's! My grandparents live in Germany still, so I rarely get to see them... they're in their late 80s, too, so I'm afraid LO might not really get to know them. :(

Anyway, here a few piccies! :)









I bought all the decals on eBay. 
The recliner was an amazing garage sale find.. $50, and it looks brand new almost! It's a La-Z-Boy, too.. I was sooo excited when I found it :D 
The dresser is just a hand-me-down.. it was in our bedroom in our old apartment. I wanted to paint it white.. but too lazy to actually do it, so I just spruced it up a bit with some jungle-animal foam stickers. 
The crib I already gushed about a couple of months ago... it was a steal at $150 marked down from $1200 because it was a floor model. Has a few scratches.. but then, I figured kids put scratches in things anyway ;-)
And then the canvases I painted myself.. nothing special, but they dress up the walls a bit. :) 
The wall letters.. I cut myself out of a foam board. Just printed the name out in a font I liked and used an Xacto knife to cut/trace through the letters onto the foam board. I still want to mix up some sand and paint and use that to give the letters a coat of texture. They're a bit unprofessional looking right now when inspected up-close because I wasn't super careful about getting the edges perfectly straight.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MrsK said:


> Ahh.. I missed so much in the few days I didn't check BnB! Took me about two hours to read through everything :wacko:
> 
> First of all, congrats on those two little cuties, Kristen! They're gorgeous! I'm jealous you get to snuggle your LO's already.. hehe. I just hit 36 weeks on Tuesday, and the midwife said I'm in the safe zone now.. told me to start on EPO and perineal massages. She still warns me that first-timers are likely to go overdue, so I shouldn't get my hopes up.. BUT I can't help it. I want this little guy out, already. I'm tired of not being able to sleep and being in pain all the time. I'm sure he's a good size by now, too.. he's sure poking into my ribs plenty hard.
> 
> MA, I went to a chiropractor yesterday, and it's safe up until delivery.. as long as the chiro doesn't do anything too aggressive. It felt good to get my back and neck all popped out.. he didn't want to touch my lower back much since I'm so far along, but still felt good. Getting a massage this coming Monday, and REALLY looking forward to it, because my back has been killing me lately. I know it's best for these LO's to stay in as long as possible.. but I'm sooo tired and I just want to be comfortable and not in pain again! I know I'll be in pain after the birth.. but at least it'll be a different sort of pain, and I'll get to cuddle my little boy :)
> 
> Washing all the baby clothes and cloth diapers right now... ahh, I love them, they're so cute! I agree about wanting them all clean.. who knows who/what might have touched them before, and what kind of chemicals they were treated with. My mom is totally anal about washing all her own brand new clothes before wearing them, and she never let us wear unwashed clothes straight from the store when we were younger.. hehe.. I'm not quite that bad, but since infants are so sensitive, it just makes sense to wash everything first, I think.
> 
> As for the Christmas issue-- I pity those of you who have to make such tough decisions! It should be an enjoyable time, not something that stresses you out. So sowwy for those of you who have it hard. For us, it's super easy since my parents and OH's parents are good friends. My OH has an older sister who is married, but she lives 1200 miles away and never comes around for Christmas, so holidays are really simple for us. Usually OH's parents and siblings (both teens and unattached) come to my parents', and so do we. My siblings are all younger and not in serious relationships, so it's very uncomplicated. I can imagine it will be in a few years time, though, when everyone's attached... I'm one of 5, and my family is very close!
> 
> Oh, and about hospitals in the UK/USA.. I had no idea that husbands got kicked out after 9pm in the UK. That would make me very sad! But I guess, as someone pointed out, if it's something you grow up with and are used to, it's probably not such a big deal. In my city, all hospitals only offer private rooms for new moms, even with basic insurance... it's definitely a blessing. Still, I'm going for a home birth.. where I won't have to worry about irritating nurses or such... I'll hopefully get to spend the first night snuggling with DH and LO in my own comfy bed with a big poofy duvet ;-)
> 
> I finished up LO's nursery last week.. I posted a few pictures in the FB October group, but I thought I'd share some with you ladies here, too, since not everyone is on FB.
> I have a bassinet/moses basket/crib (whatever you want to call it.. hehe) for next to our bed which my grandpa made... I'll have to see if I can post a picture of that sometime, too, because I'm so proud of having something of my grandpa's! My grandparents live in Germany still, so I rarely get to see them... they're in their late 80s, too, so I'm afraid LO might not really get to know them. :(
> 
> Anyway, here a few piccies! :)
> 
> View attachment 265995
> 
> 
> View attachment 265996
> 
> 
> View attachment 265997
> 
> 
> View attachment 265998
> 
> 
> I bought all the decals on eBay.
> The recliner was an amazing garage sale find.. $50, and it looks brand new almost! It's a La-Z-Boy, too.. I was sooo excited when I found it :D
> The dresser is just a hand-me-down.. it was in our bedroom in our old apartment. I wanted to paint it white.. but too lazy to actually do it, so I just spruced it up a bit with some jungle-animal foam stickers.
> The crib I already gushed about a couple of months ago... it was a steal at $150 marked down from $1200 because it was a floor model. Has a few scratches.. but then, I figured kids put scratches in things anyway ;-)
> And then the canvases I painted myself.. nothing special, but they dress up the walls a bit. :)
> The wall letters.. I cut myself out of a foam board. Just printed the name out in a font I liked and used an Xacto knife to cut/trace through the letters onto the foam board. I still want to mix up some sand and paint and use that to give the letters a coat of texture. They're a bit unprofessional looking right now when inspected up-close because I wasn't super careful about getting the edges perfectly straight.



Thanks so much for the heads up on chiropractic care. I heard from another mommy in the PAL thread that it took her four sessions for baby to turn head down. Being I start next week at 37wks I hope I have time. If not, at least it will feel good to get adjusted as I keep hearing popping noises on my lower spine. There's a lot of water weight in the lower abdomen so it's heavy down there. I'm hoping it can only help!

I too have been thinking about a massage. I want to plan one, but only after I know she's moved. Otherwise I don't want to take the chance of going into labor too early. I would REALLY like it if she'd hold off until October!

Your midwife is right. Usually first timers and sometimes second timers will go overdue. I didn't have the chance to know the first time as I had my loss. I'm not honestly sure WHAT will happen this time. They won't let me go overdue if she isn't turned...it gives them an excuse to have a c-section and call the baby "big" though I don't believe it. 

If she turns however I want her to come when SHE wants to as long as she's in position with her head in the right place and tucked in tightly for birth.


As for your nursery it's CUTE! I don't usually take to modern decor...I think I'm too traditional but I just LOVE it and the way it's set up in your nursery. The color on the walls are just darling too. I love how the tree is swaying toward the crib.

I have one decal on it's way with scripture on it, another one being made with Amelia's name on it and I honestly haven't decided on what will go on the side wall. I don't even have the right bedding on her bed yet as I wanted bright reds, greens, blues, golds, dark pinks, etc So I'm having sheets made and will do a quilt....I also will have a bumper and dust ruffle made. Right now there's pinky sheets on her crib. It's okay but the pink is honestly too much for me. It's all that's offered are the pastels. 

As for one corner of her room, once we get the glider she's going to have a small table with the teacup lamp I purchased and above that I plan to have a few pictures put on canvas to put up. She'll have a tea table somewhere on the wall with the undecided decal too. rofl

I swear I won't have her room done till next year. :rofl: It'll look nice by the time I'm done...I'm just picky.

Good job with the nursery though, it's GORGEOUS!:happydance:


----------



## zb5

Ooh, MrsK I love the nursery as well! We are also planning to do a white tree decal against blue wall, bending over the crib. :) We don't have many other decorations planned yet though. I'm just excited to have paint on the walls!! DH is up there painting right now. Hooray for husbands!

Well, I just had one of those days where I was exhausted and complainy. People keep telling me I'm a trooper and I seem to be handling this pregnancy really well. It's nice to hear, and it might be true some days, but once or twice a week I just have a day when I can't handle things! And that was today. Back pain, hip pain, tired, nauseous, and I just want to get this baby out!!!

I feel like time is going really slow now. Second trimester blew by soooo fast, but now I am huge and want him to come out, every day feels like a week! According to my doctor, I'm full term on Sunday. I think probably technically I am full term tomorrow, if you go by when I think I ovulated. It's not a big difference so I never tried to correct my due date. But that means I want him out now!! Of course I'm too tired and lazy to do anything to help him out, like walk or have sex. :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Ooh, MrsK I love the nursery as well! We are also planning to do a white tree decal against blue wall, bending over the crib. :) We don't have many other decorations planned yet though. I'm just excited to have paint on the walls!! DH is up there painting right now. Hooray for husbands!
> 
> Well, I just had one of those days where I was exhausted and complainy. People keep telling me I'm a trooper and I seem to be handling this pregnancy really well. It's nice to hear, and it might be true some days, but once or twice a week I just have a day when I can't handle things! And that was today. Back pain, hip pain, tired, nauseous, and I just want to get this baby out!!!
> 
> I feel like time is going really slow now. Second trimester blew by soooo fast, but now I am huge and want him to come out, every day feels like a week! According to my doctor, I'm full term on Sunday. I think probably technically I am full term tomorrow, if you go by when I think I ovulated. It's not a big difference so I never tried to correct my due date. But that means I want him out now!! Of course I'm too tired and lazy to do anything to help him out, like walk or have sex. :haha:

We're both term on Sunday! WTG buddy. :winkwink::happydance:

I'm sorry today was rough. I understand. I feel like a flippin truck I'm so darn bloated and for some reason I feel nauseated too. I've heard where that can be a tell tale sign delivery is close.:shrug: As much as I'm in pain, bloated, sick and moody...I want Amelia to stay in here until October! :rofl: October is the month I want her here safely. Haha Love that month and will suck it up until she gets here. At least I hope. :wacko:

As far as help your little guy out...how bout scheduling a massage appointment? Deep Tissue massage not only helps relieve tension but also can cause labor to come. I want one but I'm waiting until Amelia turns....IF she decides to turn of course. :wacko::thumbup:

Seems to me like you could use a massage too. May relax your muscles and tendons and give you some sanity. :hugs:

Your almost there hun! As hard as it is, your almost there. :cloud9:


----------



## zb5

Ooh, massage is a good idea. I've been having DH massage my back a bit, usually I'm not big on massage but recently it really feels good! And less effort than walking or sex. :winkwink:

I don't know what's up with the nausea. It's not that bad (not as bad as first tri, and even then I didn't have it too bad), just noticeable. I've been having it on and off for a week or two, but today was the worst recently. I've got to remember all my first tri tricks of eating first thing in the morning and snacking in the afternoon so I don't get too hungry!

Ooh, also I should get some EPO like you mentioned MrsK. My midwife really recommended it from 37 weeks onward. Come on cervix! :)


----------



## Lys

Mrs. K, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the nursery!! Everything about it... it made me want to put some more decorations on my walls! :D

ZB5, I am with you on being ready for the lil one to come out!! I have been feeling great but am so ready to sleep on my tummy and meet my handsome man!


----------



## shelleney

I love your nursery, Mrs K! Great job! :thumbup:
xx


----------



## DMG83

Love the nursery MrsK, it's fab! xx


----------



## LittleStars

MrsK - awesome job o the nursery. I really like the paint colour you chose. I'm also jealous you've finished!! hehe. I really have to get a move on.. time is ticking away. Your paintings turned out great. :)

My jaw is still killing me.. only the left side though. It's making sleeping even less fun. Grrr.. And in the first half of the day it means only eating soft foods. Don't think I'll be eating steak anytime soon. 

It's funny listening to the conversation about speeding up natural labor.. I'm totally thinking the opposite. I want to get to my scheduled section date and thus doing everything to make sure that happens. Maybe I'll feel differently though once I feel like everything is mostly ready.


----------



## zb5

LittleStars - don't worry, I don't feel like I have everything ready either! So I'm actually kind of torn between wanting him to come early and wanting him to give me more time to prepare... I don't actually think a lot of these things have much effect, so I feel like it can't really hurt. He'll come when he's ready.

Every day I look in the mirror, I see a new or darker stretch mark, and then I think... okay baby, you are too big! Get out! I know it's silly, and my stretchies really aren't bad considering, but still! I just see it as a sign that he's gotten BIG! :)


----------



## MrsK

thanks girls! Now that I'm done with the nursery, though, it seems like my nesting instinct has left me completely.. lol.. I feel soo lazy and tired and all I want to do is lay on the couch and sleep. Yesterday I had a 4 hour nap... but then of course couldn't sleep at night. It was one of the most miserable nights of my pregnancy so far.. gahh.. first my hips were killing me, then I started itching all over my body, then it started raining which made my allergies go craaaazy because the windows were open.. and I was a sneezing mess with my eyes and nose itching and burning. I finally got so fed up with everything I went and took a shower.. at 3 am.. lol. Thankfully OH was so tired that he slept through all of it. 

So this morning I'm feeling a lot better.. but tired. I wanna take a nap.. but then I'm afraid I won't be able to sleep at night again!

I know it's not smart trying to hurry LO out into the real world before they're ready. Most of that stuff doesn't even work until they're ready to come out.. so it would be silly wearing myself out with all kinds of "natural induction methods". Still, I can't help thinking about it whenever I'm feeling miserable! lol!

Took two short 15-minute walks yesterday.. it was just such beautiful, rainy weather outside.. I couldn't stay cooped up. We haven't had rain all summer here.. so when it became overcast and chilly yesterday, I think everyone in the area was elated. Funny, actually... who wants rainy, cold weather, right? ;) In the evening, OH wanted to go for a walk, too, so he dragged me out again.. it was nice, though. :) 

What I do like about walking is that it always gives me strong contractions. I know they're not the real thing.. they don't hurt or anything.. but it still makes me feel like maybe I'm somewhat close to the real deal. ;)

MA and LittleStars.. since you two are eager NOT to go into labor anytime soon, you can just pass it all on to those of us who are very eager to go into labor. ;)


----------



## zb5

I figure if a walk was enough to make LO come out, he would be here by now. :haha: But at this stage, if it helps things along a teensy bit, why not... plus I figure walking is good for us! Maybe tonight would be a good evening for a walk. We've been having such rainy weather recently actually, but today it has cooled down a lot. It could be nice to test out the new fall weather. :)

Sorry you had a bad night MrsK. I had a hard time falling asleep too. I was really tired and then DH wanted to start taking down the painter's tape at midnight. I said I didn't want to because it would get me awake and excited, but he convinced me... anyways, I was right! After taking down the tape, I had to dust the fan unit which was GROSS and took forever, and then I lay awake in bed for an hour or so. :wacko:

So the room is painted now, and DH is putting together the crib. Baby clothes are in the washer... things are coming along! :happydance:


----------



## DMG83

I know how you feel on the tired front :wacko: i have been zonked all day.. :dohh: i dragged myself off the sofa a couple of hours ago and MADE myself do things - and as soon as i did i was like a machine - cleaned, scrubbed, rearranged upstairs bathroom, cleaned downstairs bathroom, laundry on, ironed a bag of LO's clothes that i've washed out, unpacked 3 more boxes, put clothes away in the guest room chest of drawers, put away all of mine and DH's clean laundry, dinner is now in the oven and i'm splodged back out on the sofa again! :haha: But can't believe what i achieved as soon as i forced myself.. but i'm so tired!!!!! lol


----------



## LittleStars

I love that some of your are ironing the LO's clothing! heheh.. I think I did too the frist time around. Not anymore! 

So I finally did the tye dying of onsies and t-shirts with DD. The colours are so much more vibrant than I thought they would be. Wow.. they are still sitting all wrapped in saran wrap so no idea how they turned out until tonight/tomorrow. DD did the dying and I did the tying too so they are a little different than perhasp I would have dyed them but I'm sure it'll be cute none the less. I am hoping to grab one of the t-shirts for DD and write on it with a special puffy paint pen "Big Sister" or something. 

Off to do something else constructive.. spent 2 hours napping on the very uncomfortable floor after lunch today so I feel the need to catch up. Why the floor? DD wouldn't let me on the couch or up to my room. Needless to say I have some new temporary aches. Yay.


----------



## DMG83

i love ironing lol i'm just ironing everything atm as it's in a big bag as it comes out of the laundry, but in the future i'll only be ironing her tops and dresses - can't stand creased clothes lol obviously won't be ironing her babygrows after she's worn them once! :haha:


----------



## LittleStars

I've learned the art of grabbing and hanging things literally as soon as they come out of the dryer so I don't have to iron much. I guess I just hate ironing because it usually means ironing creases in DH's uniforms for work. I don't mind doing it here and there for hems on skirts or frilly blouses but I definitely avoid buying things that are going to require a lot of maintenance. Just call me lazy :)

I got the primer layer on the change table before dinner and as soon as DD goes to bed I'm sanding it and doing a semi-gloss layer. Not sure if I'll have to do a third layer or not. I can't wait to rhinestone it! lol


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone! Yup, I'm lacking sleep as well. In fact, after being up all night I wasn't in any mood to deal with the perinatal center. I wripped them a new bumhole because I got there early and they kept letting everyone in after me. I went up to the desk where the new secretary is (she's rude and useless most days) and she said everyone is there for different reasons. DUH but I was there for just a non-stress test NOT a regular appointment. The other lady that does bp, etc. called me by a different name and told me to sit down THEN had the nerve to come out shortly after to apologize that they messed up...AGAIN...the first time they did this was Tuesday. It only got better from there when I got in and had my non-stress test and they didn't have a room for us for just a quick check which ended up NOT being a quick check but another hour. 

I don't however think they'll mess with me again. I told the girls up front when they apologized that it was the second time this week and next week had better be different, that MY time was just a valuable as theirs and I'M the customer! :winkwink:

Doug said I was actually pretty good. He said I could have been MUCH WORSE because he's seem me MUCH naughtier. :rofl:

I'm a bit irritated because my c-section is scheduled for 130pm after I asked for an am appointment. Littlestars, when is yours scheduled for?!

Reason I'm irritated is because you can't eat after midnight and they have been KNOWN to push back your scheduled operation. Since I'm type II diabetic on Insulin I'll bottom out without food for that long...let alone what happens if they push it back. I could possibly go without food from midnight the night before until 6-9pm the night after. :wacko: When asked the Dr. said I'll be asked to go in at 930am instead of 1130 and they'll put me on an IV with insulin. So that may help ME but then the potential of Amelia bottoming out and going STRAIGHT to NICU will be MUCH higher. 

Oh dear girl...please turn head down...PLEASE?! Natural vaginal delivery will be a better outcome for the both of us as long as she's healthy and doesn't have a cord wrapped around her.

Anyways, I'm still at peace with whatever God's plan is....but I just wish we could have that vaginal delivery. I'll keep a positive attitude until there's just no more opportunity for her to move down.

Did I mention I'm going in for the chiropractic treatment on Monday. One of the girls in the PAL thread said it took 4 tries and her baby turned. Being next week is 37wks I hope we have enough time for her to turn. Good golly this has me on pins and needles. :rofl: I'm WAY too high strung right now about this issue, I honestly need to let it go! :wacko:


----------



## zb5

Okay ladies, a few questions for you! I still need to get a nursing bra or two to start out with, and some maternity/menstrual pads for when i get home from the hospital. Any recommendations on what to get?? I didn't like any of the nursing bras I tried on. And I have no idea what type of pads to get. Honestly I haven't bought pads since I was like 13 and was afraid of tampons. :wacko: Can I buy regular maxi pads or do I have to buy specific postpartum pads?? I've heard both ways, looked at the regular maxi pad aisle at the store, and gave up because there were too many options! :haha:


----------



## MrsK

my midwife said to think BIG when buying pads. As in.. get the biggest ones you can find, no matter how ridiculous it seems. She provided me with a few for the first couple of days.. and golly, they're ginormous! I mean.. like the size of my laptop.. haha. Almost. Apparently I'll be thankful for them, though. At least that's what I've been told ;)

I've heard of women buying adult diapers because they aren't as bulky but provide more coverage... :shrug:.. Not sure I'd be willing to wear a diaper, but might be an option. 

I'm so NOT looking forward to the postpartum bleeding. 8 months without a period or menstrual cramps (I get 'em baad) has been wonderful!

As for nursing bras.. well, I couldn't really find any I LOVED either.. but at the recommendation of a friend who recently had a baby, I checked out the ones at Target.. and actually liked them the most so far. Which is not to say that they're perfectly comfy, but definitely better than anything I found at Motherhood and the like. 

MA, hope the chiropractic treatments help! Sounds like the diabetes would really make a c-section all the more complicated. Hopefully Amelia will stop being so stubborn and decide to turn :)

I'm not big on ironing, either.. I almost never iron. DH has learned to do his own dress shirts if he wants them ironed. I mean, I'd do it for him if he asked, of course, but I'm not going to stand there and iron EVERYTHING all the time. Thankfully, he doesn't really ask.. hehe.

Had some pretty painful contractions earlier today.. but walking made them go away, so I guess it was just strong braxton hicks. I didn't like it, though! Felt like menstrual cramps taking over my entire belly and back.. ugh.


----------



## zb5

MrsK, thanks! I had heard advice for Target nursing bras as well so I went and tried some on. Which ones did you like? I saw a bunch that were all very different and wasn't sure which were the ones that people recommended... I didn't like the ones I tried on but maybe I missed some??

As for the adult diapers... not sure I could bring myself to buy diapers! But I can imagine they might be more convenient. :haha: I always hated pads, they get so bunched up and always leak around the edges... ugh. Not looking forward to that!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh I would buy the depends. They're not like diapers. They're just like underpants sort of. MUCH easier than the bulky pads in my opinion. AND if you go to that aisle I think there are depends out that actually are colored and look like underpants. I'm not all that sure I'll need it with a c-section though. Does anyone know if I'd need them anyways if I had a c-section?!

As for bra's I spent big bucks on the medala brand from BRU and it was a waste of money because they broke in 3 months of wear. NOT a good thing.

I've seen on websites where you don't necessarily need a nursing bra and I think I'll just use my own and pop the sucker out when she needs it...use a pad for leaking.


----------



## Kristin83

Definitely go with bigger the better. They have given me two options of regular pads (using 2 side by side) or large pads (about 6" across and atleast 12" wide). The larger pads are sooo much better. No worry about leaking or bunching, they arent even really that bulky....I'm going to have to grab some to take home with me :D


----------



## LittleStars

First off, can't remember who asked but yes Canadian Thanksgiving is before Halloween always, usually 2nd or 3rd weekend in October. This year the Thanksgiving Monday is the 10th. It's nice because it's always really nice weather and spreads out the turkey feast farther from Christmas than in the USA, you're in the mood for pumpkin pie because they are everywhere for Halloween etc.. It's weird to me that the American Thanksgiving is so so close to Christmas but I guess it makes it easier to just travel on that weekend to see family when the weather is better and then do your own thing for Christmas when the roads are less safe. Either way, I love turkey, stuffing, roast potatoes, gravy, pumpkin pie etc. Don't care how I get it, just give it to me!!!

Post-partum pads... Well last time around after a c-section I didn't find the bleeding too bad honestly. I used the free ones the hospital offered while I was there for the first three days and then I think last time I switched to overnight style ones with wings by Always. This time around I'm opting to use the Always Infinity ones. I had some major gushing blood from sub-chorionic hemorrhaging and they worked really well for me. They don't bunch or move, have wings and suck the blood off the surface and hold to it tight. Well that's my plan at least. If it's not cutting it obviously I'll try something different but I have a feeling that I bleed less from a c-section than from a vaginal delivery because they kinda clean you out a bit while they're in there to ensure you are not hemorrhaging or anything naughty. 

As for the dreaded BFing bra. I have big floppy boobs regardless of BFing so I definitely need to buy something.. I have tried the ones I can find in the local cheap department stores and they are aweful. I definitely need something with support, preferrably underwire even. So I fear that I will be making a trip to the proper maternity stores in the not too distant future. Just not sure if I want to wait until after delivery or get it prior. So in the meantime I've been trying to trick the system. I bought two BFing tank tops and had hoped I could wear them, sans bra while in the hospital and for a few days at home under a proper shirt. I tried one of them on, bought two, took the tags off, washed them. Tried the other one on for no particular reason. TOO TIGHT!!!! :( so I tried the first one on.. tighter than before, they friggin' shrunk!!!! And then to add insult to injury one of the snaps broke. Garbage! :( So then I was looking for a sports bra that was a criss cross in the front.. again to wear for a few days until I could get to the store post-partum. Only found one store that had any and they were too tight, I couldn't breathe. So now I'm trying desperately to find a cheap bra that snaps in the front to use initially. I'll keep looking but so far the local cheap stores have nothing. 

MA - Sorry you had such a bad time at the doctors office. I can definitely relate. My DH asked me why I sat and festered for over 2 hours waiting to get called. I told him that I was so so so so so mad and since he told me that when I think I'm being a little rude I'm realistically being a super bitch I decided not to burn any bridges since I still have to go to the office for a few more weeks. I poured on being super fake nice about everything but stood my ground when it came to my turn and that I was leaving etc. It was all I could do from ripping into them or bawling my eyes out.

I got the change table painted last night, I'm blinging today!!


----------



## zb5

LittleStars, I like a lot of support too. I like my underwire and my light padding, but most of the nursing bras I saw were really thin material. I think my nipples would get irritated from my clothes moving around outside the bra. So I was considering trying to find a front closure bra as well rather than a "real" nursing bra. My other issue is that they didn't even have very big sizes! I don't think I'm a very big girl, well I'm tall so I don't look as big, but right now I'm wearing a 38D and it's getting tight. I can only assume I'll get bigger with breastfeeding, and there were hardly any nursing bras larger than that! I don't understand, shouldn't the manufacturers expect nursing women to have big boobs??? Anyway, there's my rant about nursing bras! I think I need to go back to the store without DH, so I won't feel rushed by him rolling his eyes and asking if he can go to the electronics section. :haha:

Have fun with the bling! Can't wait to see pics. :) DH is upstairs finishing putting together the baby's dresser, then I can finally move all the baby stuff into the room and take pictures! Hurray!


----------



## Lys

Hi Ladies,
Love the discussion.. So, I bought overnight pads with wings. Figured bigger is better but I also have not used pads since I was ... I don't know if I have ever really used them. EEK. I was going through the hospital bag I packed w/ my OH and I packed some of the pads I bought and his response, WOW THOSE THINGS ARE HUGE! haha... Yes, they are sweetie! :winkwink:

As for bras, there was a post in 3rd tri earlier this week and a couple ladies swore by this bra. Its a UK link but I found them in the US also. 

3rd Tri Link
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ought-thought-known-whilst-still-3rd-tri.html

UK link
https://www.nursingbra-shop.co.uk/ShowDetails.asp?id=112

US Link
https://www.bravadodesigns.com/shop/the-body-silk-seamless-nursing-bra

Hope that helps... I read some of the reviews and like the style of the bra looks super comfy but I bought one from medela and love it so far. Might by one from this site will probably wait till lil one is born to see how BFing goes.

Hope everyone has a great day!! :flower:


----------



## zb5

Thanks Lys, I have heard good things about the Bravado as well! But figured I might wait until my milk has come in and I can guess my size a little better. :)


----------



## LittleStars

zb5 - yeah sizing is an issue for me too. I'm wearing a 38-40 DD right now and while some peoples' boobies don't grow much when the milk comes in some people's grow a lot. And for the record my husband goes off the the electronics section the first chance he gets too! lol What's your Oh looking at? Mine is a video game junkie.


----------



## shelleney

Hi ladies. Hope you're all having a good saturday :hi:

Just thought I would join in and have a moan about the lack of sleep. I havent slept properly in about 2 months...but the last 3 nights have been the worst yet. I barely sleep for an hour at a time, am constantly tossing and turning and getting up to pee. Poor OH too! :(

Whoever asked about which pads to buy - here in the UK we are advised to use proper maternity pads rather than regular menstrual pads. The reason being that apparently menstrual pads lock away the blood and the odour into its inner layer (usually a great thing!) However, your doctor/midwife/care provider, etc needs to know if your blood loss has clots, a strange smell, etc, to see if you may have a post-partum infection. So although you may not like being able to smell your blood loss (who does?), it means that you will be able to flag up any potential infection. Am I making sense? Coz I feel like im starting to ramble now....sorry :blush:

I also need to look into getting a nursing bra. Ive heard that you can go to any lingerie or maternity store (in the UK, I would probably go to mothercare or M+S) from 36 weeks, and they will measure you up. They will then estimate how much bigger you will be when your milk comes in, and then tell you which size to buy. It means that you get it out of the way now, rather than having to go out shopping and being measuring after the birth when you're not feeling up to it.

Anyways, have a good weekend ladies :friends:
xx


----------



## MrsK

Thanks for the link to the bra, Lys! They do look comfy.. especially since I haaate underwires.. they hurt me even when I'm not pregnant. 
As for the ones at Target.. the one I bought there was a Gilligan&O'Malley. It's underwire, but fairly comfy for an underwire, I guess. Not something I'd wear all day, because my breasts are just too tender at the moment.
Lately I've just been surviving on sports bras. They're supportive but don't dig into my ribs or undersides of my breasts.. definitely loving them for around the house or if I'm just wearing a t-shirt out. Doesn't work with most other shirts, though, because those thick straps are just way too close to my neck. 

I think my sports bras should work for nursing those first few days or weeks until I get around to buying a few good bras in whatever size I'll be after the milk comes in. I've gone up to 42D from 36C since becoming pregnant.. sooo.. I'm afraid I might still go up a few sizes after the milk comes in.

ZB5, I agree about not being able to find large sizes in nursing bras. What's up with that?! I hardly find anything in my size. Surely we can't be the only women out there whose boobies get this big during pregnancy/nursing.


----------



## MrsK

Oh, and in case anybody else is interested in buying the Bravado bra.. Amazon has it a little cheaper ($44) plus free shipping. Just FYI :)


----------



## LittleStars

I just used a bra sizer online from MotherhoodMaternity.com. I gave it my measurements and it told me I should buy 40H.. H!!! What the hell??? Then it says "shop my size" and it showed me two sports type shelf bras. Lame! 

I definitely think I need to head to the plus sized stores to look at their bras. Meh!

Blinging of change table done! I didn't bling as much as I thought I would but I can always add some more in later. Just did two lines on the sides and some flower/snowflake type decals in three spots. We'll see.. it's very time consuming. I also sketched out three paintings to do up tomorrow so that's a step forward too. Yay for accomplishing something.


----------



## MrsK

I wanna see pictures of the change table!! :)


----------



## zb5

Shelleney, I had heard that about not wanting to mask the smell in case of infection. I would probably buy unscented pads, I wonder if they would still mask an infection? My childbirth instructor said they will provide pads while we're in the hospital, so I'll just need some when I get home. I guess I could wait and see what the ones in the hospital are like, but I don't want to be stopping at the store to buy pads on my way home from the hospital with baby! I will look for the Always Infinity like you mentioned, LittleStars.

I bought a nursing bra today. It's not perfect, but it'll do for now. I bought the biggest nursing bra in the Motherhood store, which was a 40DD. I started out pre-pregnancy as a 36B, which is not even very big, and I really don't think I look too out of proportion now. :shrug: The maternity stores need to figure out their sizing!!

Littlestars, I want to see changing table pictures too!

Here's finally a picture of our nursery. It's not finished, but it's pretty close. The changing pad will go on the wood dresser. I feel soooo much better having things put together, especially since I'm FULL TERM TOMORROW!!! Now I just wish the rest of my house looked this good. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







P1040948copy.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsK

oooh.. love your curtains!! And the rest of the nursery, too, of course ;) Gorgeous!!


----------



## zb5

Thanks! The curtains are actually a kids' duvet cover from Ikea. I thought they were too cute to pass up. :haha: I plan to hem it and maybe cut it in half to make one curtain on each side, but we'll see if i have time.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Very cute nursery Zb! Still working on ours. I'm sure it will be done by the new year. Spent 120.00 on good fabric for the sheets we'll be using for Amelia's room. I know, it's crazy but this could be my one and only and I'm willing to splurge to make this room cute. Can't wait to eventually show it to everyone! :winkwink: :lol:


----------



## DMG83

beautiful nursery :) 

i can't believe they don't do a good range of bigger sizes in US :dohh: i'm a 32G (US size) so sounds like i'd be buggered if i was over there!! over here they've got some nice ones at figleaves and online so i'll prob be waiting a few weeks til my milk comes in then getting myself a couple.. I do underwired moulded cups ONLY, none of these flimsy bras for me.. i'd end up with boobies around my ankles else! :haha: (will prob end up with this anyway, but i've always been large chested so really paranoid about it lol)


----------



## LittleStars

Morning girls.

Last night something happened and I think I made the right choice but tell me what you think. I went pee before going to bed and when I turned around to flush and pull up the ol' undies I noticed something dark in the water of the tank. Now udnerstand that I was in my en-suite and the light was off so I only had the light from the bedroom. I quickly turned the light on, saw red and (yuck) scooped up the wet toilet paper before it went down. Sure enough, bright red blood. Not a lot and no mucus from what I could see, maybe at most a dime sized amount. I washed my hands and then wiped again in complete panic but there was just about nothing to wipe. It seemed it had stopped, whatever it was. So I told DH, he asked what it meant and I told him I really didn't know and was going to Google it. Haha DH loves when I google things becasue I get myself into a panic about nothing usually. So I checked and there seemed to be a lot of suggestion that a little bit of blood this late in pregnancy could just be from a popped blood vessel happening from my cervix softening and shortening. Since as of 10 days ago I know it was already down to 2.2cm that might make sense. I also should note that two nights ago at bedtime and again last night starting around 10pm I kinda have been feeling like I have light menstral cramps/tenderness, still kinda have it this morning too. Anyway, after googling things I came the decision that I would stay awake for another hour watching TV and if there was nothing else then I would go to bed since I didn't want to drive myself to the hospital to be there until the wee hours of the morning just to be told to go home. Nothing happened and off to bed I went. Needless to say I'm not too sure I'll make it to my scheduled c-section date since it's still 2 weeks and 6 days away. Plan for today is to take things really easy and try to notice if anything else develops at which point I'll call the triage desk at the mat ward and no doubt be told to go in. 

I will most definitely be finishing my hospital bag today.. it's 90% done. Also just going to spend the day telling DH what to move around and help with - wish me luck on that! lol Maybe convince him to help me get some laundry done and to pack an overnight bag for DD for my parents house along with some painting on canvas. Basically anything I can do sitting down.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oh no littlestars how frightening, glad there has been no more since, lots of worries in pregnancy isn't there xx 
Hope you don't get anymore bleeding x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Littlestars,

I think you did good. Have you been feeling the little ones move?! If you have, I would think everything is okay unless you have the gushing of blood and some major pain. Keep watch as you have an go in if you see more. I bet your right. If it persists you'll at least be able to go in on a weekday and it would be quicker than the weekend.

Bed rest is good! :winkwink:

I've been having braxton hicks since yesterday pretty bad. My Jack Russell is acting kind of odd and stares at me with concern. Haha I too started the rest of my packing. I have one big suitcase and filled stuff for a couple days for Doug, Nightgowns and comfortable pants for me to go home in, a bra, underpants, nice soaps, breast pads, disposable diapers for Amelia since I'm told the meconium is hard to get out of cloth diapers and lots of options for sleepers for her since I won't know if she's honestly lighter or heavier than they say. I think we're about ready. I may throw a small pillow in there for comfort and some other things but otherwise we're done too.

Please keep us posted on how your doing! :hugs:


----------



## LittleStars

Weirdest thing was three nights ago I had a dream that woke me. In it I saw myself wiping after a pee and seeing red blood on the liner and toilet paper. I woke up all scared, went to the washroom and there was nothing. Creepy!


----------



## yourstruly10

Oh wow little stars. Sorry about the scare. I think you did good not panicking too much but still being aware. Hopefully no more blood will come. 

This is probably TMI but I posted a few days ago about being taken off bed and pelvic rest finally and was slightly concerned that DTD would bring on labor. We'll last night after 5 weeks of nothing hubby and I had a little fun and since then no cramping, no contractions, no back ache!!!! Yay! So now i feel much better about my doctors advice and feel bad for not trusting her in the first place. Now if I get to 38 weeks and its still doing nothing I might not be so excited about it haha.

Hospital bag is all packed! I have 3 newborn sleepers, 3 0-3 month sleepers, 3 socks, 3 mitts, 3 newborn onesies, 3 0-3 onesies, 3 pairs of pants, 3 receiving blankets, 1 of her own comfy blankets, diapers, wipes, bum cream, 3 clothes, bottles and formula( in case I change my mind, still not 100% convinced i want to BF) Lots and lots of pad, 2 Big comfy pants, 4 Big comfy shirts, all my toiletries, Lots of comfy undies and a book. There may be moer but I cant remember right now.

Also DD's first birthday is this Thursday coming up. Cannot believe my little girl will be 1 in 4 days and that im due in 27 days, will deliver a week early at 39 weeks most likely though, so its even closer.

So, so far this weekend has been great minus one thing.... The Friend I had who said she would take Ava when i go into labor has backed out and left me with no one because we honestly dont really know anyone here. We only moved here a year ago. Now im really nervous.


anyways. Hope you ladies are having a fantastic day!


----------



## shelleney

zb5 - apparently all menstrual pads mask the odour. Otherwise we would all be walking round smelling of blood (eww! :sick: ) apparently its because the blood is locked into a layer deep inside the pad, which masks the odour (whether you buy scented or unscented pads). Whereas apparently maternity pads dont draw the blood as deep, and therefore you can still smell. Which is gross, but neccessary to prevent an infection going undetected.

Littlestars - sorry to hear about your worrying night. I think you did the right thing by not worrying, but just making sure you are getting plenty of rest, and making sure your bags are packed ready for the hospital. I hope it was just a freaky one-off, and that evverything will be fine until your C-section date.

Yourstruly - aww, how sweet that Ava will be 1 next week. Bless her. Well done for getting your hospital bags ready! and I hope that you find somebody to mind Ava for when you go into hospital.

Mommy's Angel - happy 37 weeks to you! yay, you made it to full term!! :yipee:

xx


----------



## zb5

Littlestars, I think you did the right thing too. I would mention it to the doctor next time you see him, but not get toooo worried if it doesn't come back.

yt, yay for DTD! :winkwink: And happy birthday to Ava!

Anyways, full term today! Woohoo! Happy full term to any other October 9 ladies! And MA, can't remember if you are Oct 8 or 9, but congrats on making it to full term after all the worries you've had!!! :)


----------



## Lys

LittleStars, Can't wait to see the bling!! 
ZB5, Love the nursery! Big fan of the curtains as well!

For you US ladies, I hadn't planned on packing any diapers because everyone has told me they give you stuff and a decent amount of diapers. Are you US ladies packing diapers? I saw you were MA.

My hospital bag is all packed... I don't have a lot of newborn stuff and have primarily 0-3 month but hoping we won't be in the hospital too long! I returned a lot of our newborn things because I am afraid it will go to waste because they are only recommneded up to 8 lbs (plus myself and OH are very tall so thinking baby might be tall!). I am bringing 2 newborn onesies, 1 new born sleep suit, and socks, mittens, hats and then more 0-3 month for onesies, pants, jacket etc. What do you guys think, does that sound ok?

And I am 38 weeks today!! :D Going to take a bump pic today I think this last week I have gotten significantly larger!! :haha:


----------



## LittleStars

YoursTruly - your DH is in the military correct? Surely there is a emergency babysitting service available to you through the MFRC (Military Family Resource Centre). Even if you don't live on base they should be able to hook you up with professional babysitters who will take Ava last minute and overnight to get you through any emergency that might arise from going into labor at 2am! And then perhaps ask DH to ask someone on his shift or within his trade if their wife could help out for a day. I know that I would always gladly help out any one of my DH's co-workers and his wife/children. Obviously a friend would be more ideal but you gotta do what you gotta do. Does mean that perhaps DH sleeping in the hospital with you might not be happening though. Boo.


----------



## LittleStars

Lys - happy 38 weeks! So jealous.. I'd love to be one day away from my section. I hate to think my bump might grow more though. Ekk!


----------



## Lys

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm36/alyssaedelen/38.png

OK ladies this is today for me, 38 weeks! Im hoping to have the lil one next week... but really really hoping I don't go over!! 

Lets see those bumpies! :happydance:


----------



## LittleStars

OMG Lys, your bump is so perfectly neat and tidy. Looks very comfortable to carry around!! lol 

I'll try and take a picture soon! And yes of the nursery too.. But I really wanted to paint my pictures.. which I might add I never got to today. I did, however, boss DH around and get all the mess out of my upstairs hallways sorted.. now it's my problem in the basement, hope there's room in storage! ekk! Twins closet got cleaned out too. My bedroom got a sorting out and even got some laundry going.. all in all I can't complain. Even got in a 2 hour nap! lol


----------



## zb5

Beautiful bump Lys! I forget, was your baby breech for a while? Has he turned head down? In any case, looking good, and hope you meet him next week!

Here's my 37 week bump. I used to avoid showing pics of my face on BnB but... whatever. :) I have gradually stopped caring. I'm hoping he'll come in a week or two... maybe three... please not four or five!!! My midwife said they would let me go to 42 weeks before pushing induction, which is good because I don't want to be induced. But in a way it's nice to know you'll have a baby by a certain time as well. Right now it is any time between today and the next 5 weeks!! :wacko:

LittleStars, that sounds like a lot of progress today actually! I need a day like that. Today we did our hospital tour, and then I "watched football" with DH (actually I just napped on the couch!).
 



Attached Files:







P1040972copy.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nypage1981

Zb cute nursery and bump! Love the wall color. 

Lys your bump is so cute. You must not have gained much you are tiny! Hospital does provide diapers so wouldn't bring many of your own. Why waste them!

Little sounds like babies are getting ready! Any spot since?

I love evryones bag list. I have not done that yet. I keep thinking since I'm doing c section that I don't need to do that kind of stuff! I probably should just in case. 

Question, I've been so so so crampy fOr about a week now. Keeps me up at night. Any reasons?

Yt wow! You ar packing a ton of baby clothes. Lol.


----------



## mommyof3girls

I love the bump pics. :)


----------



## yourstruly10

nypage1981 said:


> Zb cute nursery and bump! Love the wall color.
> 
> Lys your bump is so cute. You must not have gained much you are tiny! Hospital does provide diapers so wouldn't bring many of your own. Why waste them!
> 
> Little sounds like babies are getting ready! Any spot since?
> 
> I love evryones bag list. I have not done that yet. I keep thinking since I'm doing c section that I don't need to do that kind of stuff! I probably should just in case.
> 
> Question, I've been so so so crampy fOr about a week now. Keeps me up at night. Any reasons?
> *
> Yt wow! You ar packing a ton of baby clothes. Lol.*

Lol yeah I sure am. I have no idea what size she's going to be. If she comes soon she may need the newborn and if she comes later probably the 0-3. My first was quite pukey too so id rather have extra changes of clothes then not enough. My hospital is about 45 minutes from my house.

I get pretty crampy too. Not sure what from though. I do find its worse at night. I have been having to sleep with a pillow between my legs. Seems to help a little. Not sure why.

Lovely bumps Lys and zb5. You both look so cute and compact. Not to big and not to small. And both glowing.

This is my bump yesterday at 36 weeks. Ignore the stupid pose.

https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb343/yourstruly20102011/36.jpg


----------



## zb5

My hospital said they will provide diapers and baby t-shirts and blankets while we are there, so the only thing we need to bring for baby is clothes to go home in or take pictures in. We'll probably bring a few outfits and a blanket because we won't know size or weather beforehand.

I really need to pack my bag, but I just made a list and it's LONG! Our car is going to be stuffed! The hospital recommends bringing your own pillows (at least 2) and your own birth ball. Then your own clothes (me and DH) and toiletries, ipod, camera, laptops, etc. It's going to look like we're staying for a month!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. I'll get a pic soon. Everyone that see's me says I've dropped so it won't look as good. 

As far as packing diapers....I was told by some that they have them there. The perinatal center gave me a packet with info for me to fill out and it told us what to pack....diapers were on the list. :shrug: So, I decided to buy our own diapers and they are the ones that go below the umbilical cord. I'm sure they have blankies and hats too but I just wanted to be prepared. 
Tomorrow is chiropractor. If anything it will stop the popping in my back. Hopefully after a few adjustments she'll move down. IF there's time.

Thank you for all the well wishes to term. I'm REALLY EXCITED!

Love all the cute little belly's too. Your all so cute with your little bumps.


----------



## Lys

Thanks Ladies!! It sounds like everyone has been busy. Did I mention that the ONLY baby class I'm taking is NEXT weekend. EEK (I will be 39 weeks), I am hoping to make it to the class it's Sat and Sund and then hoping to have the lil guy in my arms! 

ZB5, LOVE the pic!! My Noah was breeched forever as of my last appointment he did turn and that was as of LAST Mon he was head down. My bump was lower then, I don't know but his head no longer feels down. I have a huge bulge by my right ribs but maybe that's his bum?! :shrug: Not sure... I have another appt on Wed and am hoping his head is still down and its a giant foot in my ribs!! :winkwink: Also, just curious why haven't you wanted your face on the site?

Yours, You look GREAT! I have followed your pics from the beginning! 

Little, Nice job on getting so much done! Today I was a bum and accomplished nothing so I have plenty to do tomorrow!

Ny, I have been having cramps the last week. Not really painful more along the lines of ughh and uncomfortable... I have been having them during the day though.


----------



## DMG83

Beautiful bumps guys, I'll upload my 34 week bump later :)

I've always avoided putting my face on the site too - never know who's reading and all that! :haha: but now i don't care so much either lol

I know the hospitals can provide LO with a blanket and some vests etc. if needed but I just really want LO to be in her own clothes asap and not some hospital provided ones which is why i'll be taking more clothes for LO too... also NO clue what size she is as mw and consultant both just said she feels "normal" sized... well wth does that mean!? lol glad she's not a giant or a midget.. but "normal" covers quite a few outcomes.. :haha:


----------



## shelleney

zb5, Lys, YT - your bumps are all beautiful!! I will take another pic on Thursday (35 weeks) and post it for you all.

Lys - I havent got my antenatal classes til 38 and 39 weeks either. Part of me thinks she will be here by then and I wont even get a chance to go!

Nai - Im with you on wanting her to wear her own clothes from the very beginning. and also dont know whether she will need newborn or 0-3 months. no harm in packing her whole wardrobe, is there? lol.

I still havent put my face on this site at all - although I accidently posted my full name on here (when I posted pics of my 21 week scan, and didnt know how to edit my name off it). Oh well. I hope I dont get my identity stolen!

xx


----------



## LittleStars

Nai - normal sized.. lol I love it!! 

Nypage - No more bleeding, yay.

I didn't do any birthing classes last time around, not even a tour. I figured I'd be told what to do when and I'm a pretty easy going person as far as trusting professionals. Everything went fine until baby decided not to cooperate so just in case a few of you (Lys I'm looking your way) don't make it I'm sure you'll be just fine.

As for cramping.. I had been having that tender achy mentral type cramp for a few days but today it seems gone.. so far. Not sure if taking it relatively easy yesterday helped or if whatever was going on is done. I googled a little about it and it seems like if it's with backache it could be early labor but if not it could just be things stretching once again. Since babies seem to be quickly running out of room it might make sense that things were stretching out again so I'm going to run with that and assume all is well. The aching was definitely more pronounced at night.

Jaw is still driving me nuts.. hoping it will go away soon. 

And I wanted to officially announce my bags are packed!!! The only thing I thing I question is my choice of books. I had to grab one that isn't really of interest to me in case I don't get a chance to get to the book store/library anytime soon. Ha! I actually think I'll have time to read while taking care of twins.. I'm funny eh? 

So today's plan is to for real paint those paintings. DD is all gung ho to do hers as soon as she comes home from school. And then photos! If I can get all the stuff DH brought down to the basement into the storage closet, vacuum the basement, main floor, and upstairs along with a deep clean in the kitchen I would be ecstatic. Than I could guiltlessly crack open my 1000 piece puzzle I bought and plug away on it while relaxing. Why a puzzle? I don't know.. haven't done one in decades and just got the urge. Bizarre.


----------



## nypage1981

Sounds like most everyone has the period type cramps too so I will not worry too much. Today they are bad, I almost dont want to do anything but have to do errands:( I feel like my period will seriously just come at any moment and I should be with my heating pad......

Litttle- I LOVE puzzles! Omg, if I had been pregnant through the winter, I would have soooo been doing puzzles!


----------



## MrsK

LittleStars, I've heard that about blood vessels bursting and causing a bleed. So I think you did the right thing!

Lys, your bump is so cute! My bump has been measuring 4 weeks behind for a while, and the midwives keep saying it's because I'm tall.. but goodness, I feel like a whale compared to you.. haha. 

Full term tomorrow for me.. and I'm definitely getting impatient. Had strong contractions for about 20 minutes Saturday night.. got OH all excited, even though I kept telling him it's not the real deal yet. It was pretty painful.. got me a little scared of real labor! But I think if I would KNOW it's really active labor, it would be a lot easier to deal with the pain. It's just such a bummer when I know it's not the real thing yet, but have to endure the pain anyway. :-(

Got a prenatal today.. really hoping the midwife will tell me that LO is on the left side. He was turned to the right the last few appointments, and the midwife told me to try to get him to the left because it's more ideal for easy labor.. but I still keep feeling all his kicks on the left, so I'm guessing his back and bum are on the right. :-( 

My mom's getting so excited.. haha.. she kept asking me millions of questions yesterday. She's still insisting I'll have this baby a week or two before my due date.. but then there's the midwife, reminding me again and again that she has very few first-timers go before their due date. I know she's supposed to say that to avoid getting my hopes up and then have me be super depressed at going over... sooo.. I don't pay attention to it too much, silly me.. lol. I do try to keep in mind that it can take up to 5 weeks from now, though.. and 5 weeks doesn't sound TOO bad, I guess. 

Got a loong full day ahead of me today.. I don't know what I was thinking, scheduling my prenatal, chiro appointment, massage, and breastfeeding class all for the same day. I'll be exhausted by the time I get it all over and done with. Wish me luck. :-(


----------



## MrsK

ooh, I love puzzles too. My favorite way of passing long winter nights!


----------



## LittleStars

Oh forgot to say - I love the pictures of bumps!!! Everyone looks so great. 

It's funny, I love having a bump and all and I'll miss the 'excuse' as to why I've gained weight as I've definitely gained more than the recommendation. :( But at the same time they are so darn cumbersome to deal with at this point I'll be happy once it's gone.


----------



## zb5

YT, I don't know why I missed your bump pic last time but I did... looks great!!

I didn't want my face on the site earlier on because with TTC we talk about such personal stuff - our exact DTD schedule, checking mucus, stuff like that. I just thought, oh god, what if someone from work sees this?? Of course that means someone from work is also reading about mucus... :haha: There's still plenty of personal stuff to talk about with pregnancy and post-partum, I think I've just gotten more comfortable on the site so I'm not as worried.

We've done 2 sessions of a 3 session class. Next weekend is postpartum care and infant care. We could really use the infant care part, neither of us has any experience with babies! So hopefully he holds off until after next Saturday. :)


----------



## nypage1981

I have a feeling I will not be able to do any puzzles to pass the cold winter nights this winter with a newborn! Anyone else having the thoughts that life is going to be not so relaxing EVER again? I keep thinking..."oh, im sure I wont be able to do that this year, or, I'll never have time for that again...." Maybe im just being mental because im used to h aving a 7 year old who is very independant now. Life can't be over, surely, right?


----------



## zb5

lol, actually it is good to hear that you feel that way too nypage... that means in 7 years my little guy should be independent and i can do puzzles! :haha:

Yeah, I've been thinking that with things like going out to late dinners with friends, sleeping late in the morning, or fitting other people in the back seat of my car. I tried sitting back there with the car seat in the middle seat, and it's horribly uncomfortable! We still are planning to get a new car, don't know what we'll get...


----------



## nypage1981

Mini van! Lol. No seriously, thats where I need to be heading. I have the 7 year old, new baby, and 2 dogs! Not that the dogs come with often, but i'd like to be able to fit a friend or 2 of my daughter's in the vehicle for going places also....so yea. 30 years old and a mini van. AAAAAAHHHHHH! But they sure are convenient!


----------



## zb5

I know, it's crazy! I peeked in the window of a Mazda 5 today, it's a 6-seater, so kind of like a small minivan... not sure if I could handle a full on minivan yet! DH doesn't want to go that big yet though, I think he figures we can do that with the second or third kid... we'll see. Minivans are actually pretty expensive!


----------



## MrsK

My OH keeps suggesting minivans to me, but I absolutely refuse. He finally got me to where I MIGHT consider a small SUV.. but only if I really can't make do with my little Sentra after a while. I'm guessing if we have another baby in a couple of years (which we are planning on for now), I'll be more willing to consider something bigger.. but for now it seems unnecessary. The car seat does take up a lot of space in the back.. but most of our friends are young and love driving their own cars, so we rarely have anybody back there anyways. ;)


----------



## LittleStars

Dh was SET on a minivan but I was able to convince him a SUV would be better and he agreed it could be considered when the time comes. As everyone knows we struggled to keep our little car with the three car seats but we know that when they are a little older and we get back to things like camping the trunk just won't cut it anymore and we'll need a roof rack, possible towing capabilities and a larger trunk area. That being said and done we talked about whether we NEEDED a third row as some SUV's and most minivans have them.. we decided too bad for the other kids and their parents. We're not buying a vehicle for other people but at the same time IF we were down to a car that had a third row and the cost difference to upgrade wasn't much and the loss in trunk capacity when not in use as compared to not having it was still good then we'd consider it. I'm so glad not to be driving a minivan though. Phew! Bullet dodged! :)

So as for today's accomplishments.. I got a load of laundry done, folded and put away and one painting done. Hrmmm... not as much as I had hoped.. but I just might crack open that puzzle anyway. :)


----------



## FeistyMom

I normally just lurk in this thread, but I have to extoll the virtues of the minivan!

My hubby and I didn't even consider minivans when we went shopping for a new car when DD2 was on the way (I was borrowing a car from my cousin at the time). We went with a small SUV, and I really liked it. Then boom - expecting number 3. We discovered you cannot put 3 carseats in the back of our small SUV. :dohh:

So it was time to shop again. After looking at minivans and big SUVs, we realized minivan was more vehicle for the money. But we were still hesitant. Then the test drives. HOLY COW!!!! I *love* my minivan! In fact, I wish we had gone straight to the minivan! My oldest can climb in and out by herself with no help getting into her carseat. My toddler can even climb in and out by herself, although she still needs help with clicking her straps. I can put the seats up and down with one hand while holding the toddler (we did all kinds of crazy tests while shopping to see how easy it would be for me to handle the van & the kids). Clicking a button to open/close the doors and the back is great. The DVD entertainment system has been a HUGE win with the girls... Seriously, I cannot say often enough how much happier I am with my minivan than my little SUV, and I really did like that little SUV.

It also has a smoother drive and easier handling than the larger SUVs we had tried. And since I'm already thinking a bit about a potential #4 in a couple of years, it gives us space to grow ;)

If I could go back in time, I'd get a minivan when we were expecting DD1 - if for no other reason than getting the baby carrier in/out would be SOOOO much easier, and no more putting the infant seat on the ground. Plus getting the stroller in/out of the back is SOOO much easier than having it in the trunk.

Ok, sorry for the long post - just feeling very wordy today! :blush:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks feisty I agree! I don't have one yet but really think they seem very convenient.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hey guys! Our little Lys has gone and had her baby! I don't know anymore than that other than she and baby are okay. It came a quite the surprise as she was just on yesterday. I'm sure she'll be on to update us when she can but I thought I'd give a heads up about this surprise arrival and that she and baby were okay.


----------



## zb5

Oh my goodness!! Congrats Lys!!! Can't wait to see pics of your little boy! Hope you are recovering well. MA, where did you see this, facebook?


----------



## OctBebe

Yay Lys! Im so jelous hehe


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Oh my goodness!! Congrats Lys!!! Can't wait to see pics of your little boy! Hope you are recovering well. MA, where did you see this, facebook?

Yeah, I logged on and there were 3 status' and one with pics. I scratched my head wondering if I really did see her post yesterday on here. :dohh: :rofl: I don't know what happened and felt she'd come by when she could to update us but just thought I'd give a heads up as she said she was 2wks early. Wanted everyone to know she and baby are doing okay. As far as anything else. I have no idea.:shrug: She went from saying she hoped it wouldn't be long yesterday to downright delivering him. :rofl: ((FAINT))


----------



## shelleney

Thanks for the update MA.

Congratulations Lys!! Hope you and your little boy are both doing well. Cant wait to see pics! :happydance:
xx


----------



## DMG83

I saw the fb thread announcement too and was convinced she'd been on here yesterday! lol way to go Lys :dance:


----------



## Mrsturner

Congrats Lys, it just goes to show, our number could be up at any point! Better not venture too far from home now then ladies!!!

Cant wait to see pics, Lys xxx


----------



## MrsK

Saw it on FB too.. lucky girl!! I sure wish mine would make an unexpected arrival like that ;)


----------



## DMG83

Although i'm DESPERATE to have my little girl with me as soon as possible, i'm happy to watch my fellow october mummies give birth before me since i'm the last of the month and want my little girl to go to term! lol so ladies... you've got 2wks and 6days before the race is on from me!!! :haha:


----------



## LittleStars

Congratulations Lys!!!! Hope all is well and it was a smooth birth. Looking forward to hearing all about it. :)


I'm hoping to hang on for another 18 days! 

I actually got DH to start talking names seriously with me. We only got through the letter A unfortunately so lots of work ahead in the coming nights, especially hard since DH with at school until 10pm for the next 3 nights. meh. I'm proud of DH accepting that I'm not keen on Victoria anymore but now he keeps mentioning Penelope and Violet. Ekk! At least he hasn't tried posing the idea of him having carte blanche on naming one child and vice versa.


----------



## nypage1981

We started talking names last night too and then I dreamt that someone poo poo'd them both and woke up feeling sad and unsure. I feel like I will never name my poor little boy, horrible mommy! I have 3 weeks left, and NO name!


----------



## nypage1981

Duh, and Congrats Lys! Lol. 

Was Katerdid part of this thread? We are on a smaller thread together, but I do believe she was on this one too, if not, oooops. But She had her baby boy as well! She was due october 19th, so a bit early as well, but everything is going well! This is so exciting! 

I have decided I dont want mine to come before the 3 weeks are up because im going to miss him inside there like crazy. So i'll enjoy what I can while I can....even though I complain a lot! Hehe.


----------



## shelleney

Thanks for the update Nyp.

Congratulations Katerdid!!! :dance:
xx


----------



## shelleney

ps: our baby doesnt have a name yet either :nope:
xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

CONGRATULATIONS TO BOTH NEW MUMMIES!!!! :cloud9:

xxx so glad both mums & babies are well xxx


----------



## zb5

Wow, congrats to Katerdid too!! This is making me nervous, I better get my bags packed! :haha: I think I'm hoping for next week or so.


----------



## nypage1981

I am only 36 weeks so wanna make it to 37 at least....but im still on the schedule at work until 38/39 so hope I make it that far otherwise they're in trouble!


----------



## LittleStars

Congratulations to Katerdid too!! Yay! I wanna see some baby pictures!!! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies! Congrats to Katerdid. :happydance:

I had a close call today. :wacko: bp was 149 yesterday on our monitor at home for several hours.....today it was 145. Last time this happened was just before my shower and the Dr. was dead set on putting me in the hospital for monitoring. The Dr. wasn't there today and the bp went down to 135 so they let me go home. I'm supposed to drink MORE water. I already drink 12 8oz glasses. :wacko: 

Amelia is still breech to spite the chiropractic adjustment, the inversion technique, the half hour laying on my left side and the birthing ball exercise to open the way. If she hasn't moved from everything I've done up to now, she's just not going to. SO, no more being afraid of c-section. It's time to bone up and focus on the healthy outcome. 

To top things off, Last night my husband was downstairs for a couple of hours. I came down to catch him ironing DRY our clothes. Yup, he was trying to dry our clothes with an iron. :rofl: Seems our drying decided to go. Looks like we'll be buying a new one in the next few days. It's okay because I'll get a large capacity with the door that comes down instead of side to side. Our door keeps moving while we unload and it's annoying. I found it cute though that he was trying to dry our clothes with an iron. Too funny! :haha:


----------



## OctBebe

Littlestars - you OH sounds like mine hes forever joking about his name since I fell pregnant. Now hes taking it a little more seriously :) But we still don't have a name haha

Seems so close now, I've just written down the things I use daily just incase Im too flustered to put in my hospitalbag when im in labour and OH can scoop them all up and put them in for me.
Went and brought x2 cotton pj pants 10x cotton undies a dressing gown, pads for upstairs and down yesterday haha.
Babys bags all opacked and sitting at mums house


----------



## mommyof3girls

Congrats to Katerdid and Lys. 

Quick update from me. Had my OB appointment yesterday and I haven't dilated anymore. :( Then today, I had to take all for of my girls to the Pedi because they all had a rash. I was thinking allergies but I was way wrong all 4 of them have 5th disease. Since they are passed the actually sickness part and have just the rash that can't be passed they are cleared to go back to school. Their Pedi told me to call my OB as soon as I got home to see what he wanted to do. Since nobody in my family knows if I had it when I was little I had to go have blood work done to see if I'm immune to it. If I am, I'm in the clear but if I'm not then we will take it from there. All of this because my girls caught it in school. UGH.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

mommyof3girls said:


> Congrats to Katerdid and Lys.
> 
> Quick update from me. Had my OB appointment yesterday and I haven't dilated anymore. :( Then today, I had to take all for of my girls to the Pedi because they all had a rash. I was thinking allergies but I was way wrong all 4 of them have 5th disease. Since they are passed the actually sickness part and have just the rash that can't be passed they are cleared to go back to school. Their Pedi told me to call my OB as soon as I got home to see what he wanted to do. Since nobody in my family knows if I had it when I was little I had to go have blood work done to see if I'm immune to it. If I am, I'm in the clear but if I'm not then we will take it from there. All of this because my girls caught it in school. UGH.

Oh dear! :hugs: praying your body will be immune to it and that all will be well with you and baby until delivery day. Please keep us updated on the testing!


----------



## mommyof3girls

Mommy's Angel said:


> mommyof3girls said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to Katerdid and Lys.
> 
> Quick update from me. Had my OB appointment yesterday and I haven't dilated anymore. :( Then today, I had to take all for of my girls to the Pedi because they all had a rash. I was thinking allergies but I was way wrong all 4 of them have 5th disease. Since they are passed the actually sickness part and have just the rash that can't be passed they are cleared to go back to school. Their Pedi told me to call my OB as soon as I got home to see what he wanted to do. Since nobody in my family knows if I had it when I was little I had to go have blood work done to see if I'm immune to it. If I am, I'm in the clear but if I'm not then we will take it from there. All of this because my girls caught it in school. UGH.
> 
> Oh dear! :hugs: praying your body will be immune to it and that all will be well with you and baby until delivery day. Please keep us updated on the testing!Click to expand...

Thank you. They said that I'll have my results back in 24-48 hours. I hoping for 24 hours. I'll update as soon as I hear something.


----------



## Mrsturner

What is 5th disease? Is it like chicken pox?


----------



## nypage1981

What can that do to baby? I hope it's all ok.


----------



## LittleStars

You gotta love sending your kids to school eh? My DD stayed home until last September and was almost never ever sick.. literally I think she had 3 colds and one stomach bug in 4 years.. then poof.. school starts and she is literally getting sick every 3-4 weeks. And what a joy when you actually go in to the school via the front door and they have signs saying the have a confirmed case of this or that.. umm hello.. a note from the school to my house would have been appreciated! This morning my daughter even said "I think I'm sick like my teacher'. Great.. just what I need a sick child and a cold myself. Don't get me wrong though, for the mostpart I know that getting sick as a child is good for their overall immune system in the long-run. That being said though, 5th disease is a way bigger deal than a cold for a pregnant woman.. FX that all is well and you'll hear the good news ASAP!

Yesterday I ended up literally doing nothing more than getting some blood taken for tests. I was so tired I ended up napping half the day away. Needless to say I had a very restless sleep last night and felt like I was awake the whole night. I'm hoping to be a little more productive today. I was thinking all yesterday I still have 19 days until the section but realized my counting was off and I only have 16 as of today. Eck! I lost two days! On the bright side.. got through the B's in the naming book and started the C's. lol


----------



## yourstruly10

Wow im a little late. Congrats lys and katerdid!! Cant wait to hear birth stories and see pics.

mommyof3girls- Hope you get the results soon and that all is ok.

Busy next few days for me. Ava's 1st Birthday is tomorrow along with my 37 week appointment( at 36+5). Hoping my body is doing something right and that im a little more then I was last week( 1.5-2cm and 75% dilated) Also might get an induction date tomorrow. Then Friday I have my last BPP ultrasound and im excited to see how big she is now approx. Then Saturday will be last minute shopping for Ava's party and Sunday is her party. Keeping my fingers crossed Ali stays put until after Sunday. Then she is more then welcome to come anytime.

Still cannot believe this time last year I was waiting for the phone call from the hospital saying I could go in to have Ava.... Crazy how fast it goes by.


----------



## nypage1981

I had doc appointment and he walked in and said how large I am and asked if i'll make it to my c section! BUT then he measured the tummy when I laid down and measured only 33 ...which is 33 weeks I believe. But how could that be? He thinks musta been how baby laid when I was flat...but I can't help worry. How can I get comments all the time of my big bump, but measure behind like the whole pregnancy, and now 3 weeks. I am confused!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> I had doc appointment and he walked in and said how large I am and asked if i'll make it to my c section! BUT then he measured the tummy when I laid down and measured only 33 ...which is 33 weeks I believe. But how could that be? He thinks musta been how baby laid when I was flat...but I can't help worry. How can I get comments all the time of my big bump, but measure behind like the whole pregnancy, and now 3 weeks. I am confused!

I wouldn't even worry too much about the measurements They're not as accurate as detailed sonograms which still can be a size or two difference. My measurements can't even be calculated because of the water retention in my lower abdomen. We just ignore them and go off of the sonogram measurements.

My suggestion is to pay attention to what baby measures on the sonogram. Keep in mind that baby can "give or take a lb". but by all means, don't worry hunny! Your right where you need to be and there's NOTHING to worry about! :hugs:


----------



## DMG83

yay nearly finished packing my hospital bag! :yipee:


----------



## Lys

HI LADIES!! 
I am here, WOW, so I had my baby!! Thank you MA for letting everyone know (I was hoping you would! :flower:)! I will write up my birth story tomorrow and post a link to it for all of you lovely ladies!! Thank you everyone for the well wishes and all the congrats, you ladies are the best and I am so happy that we can share these experiences together!!

SO cliff notes version: 
Had contractions that started at 11p on Sunday night, we went to the hospital around 2am that night/ Monday morning. I was only 2 cm they told me to walk for 2 hrs and come back. Around 430am they checked me again I was a whopping 2.5 cm so they sent me home and said it could be a couple hrs, to a couple days, to a week. Short version, we went back around 9am that same morning and I gave birth to Noah Matthew on Monday, 09/19/2011 at 1:16pm that same day! We were home the next day on Tues (yesterday)by 300p, we had our first night at home last night. It went really well... a bit sleepless but I suppose that is to be expected! :winkwink:
Baby Noah was 6.77 lbs and 19 inches long, he was born at 38 weeks + 1 day! He is healthy, and so handsome! I am feeling great, my lady parts are sore but not painful. I had a 2nd degree tear and got some stitches but w/ a couple Advil in me life is in short amazing!! 

Here is a link to my facebook album of Baby, some of the pics are from the beginning of pregnancy but if you go to the end you will see Noah as of tonight, Day 2! 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...ia/set/?set=a.1963906264502.116535.1448224860


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lys,

Holy Cats that was QUICK! Especially for a first baby. The fact you went home so quickly is amazing too. I've heard that women who have easy births like you, go on to have QUICK labor and births thereafter so on your next one you'll have to get there quickly!

I'm amazed. I had to do a double take as you were just on the night before and we hadn't heard you were feeling contractions. I couldn't believe you had little Noah so quickly. Glad all was well though and that it wasn't an emergency. You were technically to term and he was a great weight so all in all you had a healthy birthing experience with exception to the tear you poor girl. You are too cute for words and I LOVE the family pics. :hugs: God bless the three of you. Your too cute for words! :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Oh Lys! :hugs:
Thankyou so much for sharing that photo album with us! I loved following the progress from the first scans, through to the decorating of the nursery, to the bump pics, and finally the family photos. Noah is beautiful, and looks just like his Mummy, I have to say!
Congratulations again!!
xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congrats again Lys he is absolutley adorable!!! :) What a cute little face xx

Welcome to Mummyhood!! :) xx


----------



## mellllly

Aww Lys he is gorgeous!!

Soo been to midwife this morning, Little man is 3/5ths engaged - Yay!


----------



## LittleStars

Lys, I love the photo album! Noah is just so handsome. Kinda sucks you had to go to and from the hospital but at the same time all things considered sounds like a quick and easy birth. hahah easier said than done eh? I'm sure it didn't feel easy at the time but if we remembered every little detail we'd never have a second and third child. 

Alright girls.. who's next? ;)

I've got 15 more days to keep baking these little (or not so little really) twinies. Melllly, you were saying on another thread you were thinking this weekend because of your psychic MW!

I did nothing again yesterday! Ekk! So lazy. My DH freaked out on me in the middle of the night last night. Seems my snoring is getting super bad and he literally can't handle it anymore. lol Ummm does he understand I've been putting up with his snoring for nearly 10 years? Anyway, so he got all mad and told me to turn over and so I told him in no certain terms I would not as my hips hurt too much and it's not my fault that my nasal mucus thickens up at night and makes breathing hard for me and bascially to shut it! I'll bet he wishes we had a 4 bedroom house now so he could go sleep in the spare room.


----------



## mellllly

Haha yeah lets hope my midwife is right huh!
Its just ironic as she guessed a girl with sophie, she said to go into labour on the sunday ith Sophie - I did
She has guessed a boy this time, which he is and she has said to go into labour either tomorrow or Sunday as she is working and wants to deliver this one too! That would be crazy if I did haha

Ergh men - as you say you have put up with his snoring so its payback time!! Grrr!
I have a problem dribbling in my sleep at the moment, like loads!! haha loverly!


----------



## nypage1981

MA- thanks for reassurance on my measuring:) I always appreciate it when you write back! Strangely, I dont get any sonograms! My last one was 20 weeks and thats it! Oh well, im sure baby wont be tiny and I am willing him to be healthy. 

Congrats Lys! How lovely he is:) 

Good luck Melllllly on going this weekend:) Make sure to let us know asap if you do! 

Little- there's always a couch:) For DH, of course.


----------



## mellllly

Thanks!!

Im sure your LO was just laying funny perhaps? I measured 36 this week and I have always measurd spot on


----------



## nypage1981

Thats what I assumed. He was running away from the doctor maybe:)


----------



## MrsK

Aww, love the photos, Lys! You look gorgeous, even moments after giving birth!!

Little, I agree.. if he can't take the snoring, he can always sleep on the couch ;-) 

AFM.. I've been getting lots of BH, and definitely have a very sore back.. but not sure that means anything at all. Feels like the TWW.. symptom spotting constantly and analyzing every little twinge ;-)

Anybody know what exactly the period pains are at this point in pregnancy? It gets me pretty bad several times each day now.. I guess it's probably just my uterus stretching? I think our little man is having a growth spurt in there.. last night, DH exclaimed "Wow, your belly is getting huge! You look so pregnant!" (umm... duhh.. I've looked pregnant for a few months now, honey!)
I look in the mirror like 5 times every day, trying to see if my belly has dropped.. haha.. I'm obsessed!


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, 3/5 engaged Melly! good luck for this weekend!

Happy 36 weeks Littlestars! not long now!

xx


----------



## nypage1981

Mrs- i've had period pains for a few weeks and my doc keeps saying "normal". Bah. No explanations! So, I guess its just "normal". Hehe. 

Mine comes home from work and exclaims "wow, you are bumpin!"....like it just grew during the day while he was gone. Derrrrr.


----------



## Adele2011

ooooo wow i missed :baby: :baby:
Congrats Katerdid hope you're both ok. 
Lys- wow you just posted how you'd packed your bags and then :happydance: congratulations he is so cute and you're gorgeous i was emotional looking at your pics thank you sooo much for sharing :hugs: welcome Noah :thumbup: 
ny- :haha: wow you are bumpin that made me chuckle 
littlestars- please please can i be next 

i am 3/5 aswell but dont know what it means :blush: apparently i'm lower than 2weeks ago when i was 4/5?
thought i was in labour tues was having pain and contractions but false alarm i'm gutted thought it was time to meet my boy :cry: hopefully won't be long as really struggling sleeping with sore hips and knees


----------



## Mrsturner

Oh Lys, Noah is GORGEOUS!! Well done you. FX we all have nice short labours like you! x


----------



## mellllly

Adele2011 said:


> ooooo wow i missed :baby: :baby:
> Congrats Katerdid hope you're both ok.
> Lys- wow you just posted how you'd packed your bags and then :happydance: congratulations he is so cute and you're gorgeous i was emotional looking at your pics thank you sooo much for sharing :hugs: welcome Noah :thumbup:
> ny- :haha: wow you are bumpin that made me chuckle
> littlestars- please please can i be next
> 
> i am 3/5 aswell but dont know what it means :blush: apparently i'm lower than 2weeks ago when i was 4/5?
> thought i was in labour tues was having pain and contractions but false alarm i'm gutted thought it was time to meet my boy :cry: hopefully won't be long as really struggling sleeping with sore hips and knees

It depends which way your midwife is working, did she say you ere 3/5 engaged?

If 5 finger widths of your baby's head is felt, it is written as 5/5 palpable or 'unengaged'.
If 4 finger widths of your baby's head is felt, it is written as '4/5' palpable or 1/5 engaged. 
If 3 finger widths of your baby's head is felt, it is written as '3/5' palpable or 2/5 engaged. 
If 2 finger widths of your baby's head is felt, it is written as '2/5' palpable or 3/5 engaged. 
If 1 finger width of your baby's head is felt, it is written as '1/5' palpable or 4/5 engaged.
If your baby's head cannot be felt it is written as 'fully engaged' or 'not palpable'.

Which means I am '2/5' palpable or 3/5 engaged.


----------



## mommyof3girls

hey girls, still awaiting my test results. I'm actually really ticked off that they haven't called yet. If I don't hear from them by 2 I'm calling them. 

Here is a link to fifth disease.....
https://kidshealth.org/parent/infections/skin/fifth.html#


----------



## zb5

Lys, your son is gorgeous! Congrats on what sounds like a pretty straightforward labor. :) Hope mine goes like that!


----------



## LittleStars

Mommy - wow that's really not cool of them to be taking so long! I'll keep my FX for you! 

Happy 35 weeks to you Shelleney! :) 

I am so friggin' tired of being so freakin' huge and sore and not fitting any clothing. I put on my capris to go get DD from school and I just can't wear them anymore. They are way too tight.. and yet I'm wearing them since I hav enothing esle to wear. So I'm off to Walmart to buy some yoga pants and maybe another pair of sweatpants. Won't be as nice as the ones I got from Old Navy but they aren't on sale anymore and I hate spending money on clothing I have no intention of fitting in a 6 weeks time.


----------



## yourstruly10

Wow lys he is so handsome! Congrats again.

Been to the doctors this morning for my almost 37 weeks appointment. In one week I have gone from 1cm dilated to 3cm dilated!!!!:happydance: Baby is all 100% engaged and im 80% effaced. Doctor doesnt think ill make it passed 38 weeks. Heres to hoping!!!!:thumbup: 

Asked her about my period type cramps and she said from here on out they will probaby just get worse and stronger and then be accompanied by contractions as I get closer to labor!


----------



## Mrsturner

Congrats yourstruly, how exciting! I doubt my midwife will be the bearer of such good news for me next week, bt im keeping my FX'd!!


----------



## Kristin83

Sorry its a little late, but congrats lys and katerdid!! :happydance:


----------



## mommyof3girls

Finally I got my results. I'm not immune to it. Their solution is to stay away from the ones that are infected or were infected. I laughed and said seriously, its my own children all of them and I'm their main care giver. What am I suppose to do? responds was do your best and we will see you at your appointment on monday. 

Since I have no body else to really watch and take care of the girls, I kind of have to take of them. I just pray that everything will be ok.


----------



## Mrsturner

mommyof3girls said:


> Finally I got my results. I'm not immune to it. Their solution is to stay away from the ones that are infected or were infected. I laughed and said seriously, its my own children all of them and I'm their main care giver. What am I suppose to do? responds was do your best and we will see you at your appointment on monday.
> 
> Since I have no body else to really watch and take care of the girls, I kind of have to take of them. I just pray that everything will be ok.

That is shocking! You poor thing, what a dilemma. You'll have to touch your kids wearing rubber gloves and a gas mask! I cant believe yor doctor can be so dismissive of it x


----------



## mommyof3girls

Well my 8 year old just pointed out that I had a rash covering my legs. When and looked in the mirror and I'm covered. Just like them I had no idea I was sick. Oh course the office is now closed so it will have to wait until morning. Im already taking iron pills so hopefully that is getting to baby Tori. It's been on of those days.


----------



## zb5

Mommyof3, that sucks! I hope everything is fine. I hope they can give you some answers or advice when you call the office in the morning.


----------



## DMG83

i spoke to my mw yesterday about the period pains and she said the uterus changes shape shortly before/whilst baby is engaging and goes from being rounded at the base to more "funneled" and therefore it is literally stretching pains and that from here on out it will be stretching, stabbing pains, then labour pains... :haha:

lys - beautiful beautiful beautiful!!

mommyof3girls - hope you're ok :hugs:

DH is snoring like MAD recently but complains about my night annoyances (toilet trips, tossing & turning etc... ummm yeah HE'S got it bad!? :wacko:)


----------



## LittleStars

Mommy - that's nuts! I'm guessing the rash was exactly the same as the kids. Does that mean you are no longer infected? Argh.. that must be so frustrating to not have all the answers. KUP!!

I dragged myself around the Walmart and a Bath shop. I got my grandma her birthday persent so that's good. She's a pain to shop for since she so old and doesn't need a thing and doesn't appreciate anything you do get her. I tried to get some yoga pants but the size I got doesn't work because it fits everywhere except it's tight on my caves and I HATE that.. can't go any bigger though. :( And they had no sweatpants I'd be caught dead in so I still have nothing to wear. Literally I tore off my capris as soon as I got home and am sitting here in undies and a t-shirt. Argh. I think I have to go to the plus sized store and see what they have in the small sizes. Lame lame lame. I feel like such an amazingly huge cow. Blech. 

Shopping today was torture. I really think I'm done trying to leave the house and do anything. lol Getting in and out of the car was near impossible, walking was slow, and cramping was ever-present. I've decided to become a shut in! heh. oh wait.. first I'll get some pants tomorrow.. then shut in!!! oh and doctors appointment where I have to walk 1.5 kms just from the parking garage to the office.. dammit. Not sure I can make another 15 days.


----------



## zb5

Littlestars, I feel you on clothes! I have one pair of capris that fits me now, which DH says are the ugliest things ever. Plus a really loose skirt that fits when I hold it up with the belly band. Could you wear skirts instead? It's starting to get chilly sometimes so I'd rather wear the capris than the skirt, but I can wear the skirt in a pinch. :) Other than that I'm in DH's boxers... sigh.

Okay, I have a question for you ladies. We're test-driving cars, and bringing the carseat along with us to see how well it fits in the back of each car. The answer: Not great... most of the cars we're looking at fit the car seat but not with much extra room because I'm tall and can't move my seat forward too much. We're testing it with the infant carseat (Graco Snugride 30). Does that mean when he graduates to a rear-facing convertible seat there will be even less room?? How much bigger are the rear-facing convertible seats than the infant seats? Littlestars, I know you are a carseat expert... :winkwink:

I almost wish we had the convertible seat already just to test it out in the cars! But that seems ridiculous because he won't need it for maybe a year...


----------



## MrsK

No experience on the car seats... my infant car seat barely fits into my backseat, too.. but I might be forced to get a new car sometime down the road anyway, because it's pretty small and might not be so great for lots of baby gear.. hehe. I'm not sure that a convertible car seat would fit at all, since I'm also tall and can't move the front passenger seat all the way up.

As for clothes.. I have a few maternity skirts and a pair of yoga capris which I've been living in the past few months... but this morning was pretty chilly, so I wore the only pair of pants I fit into-- some baggy yoga pants. DH asked if I seriously intended to leave the house that way... but quickly shut up when I started moaning about not having anything else to wear! Even my biggest shirts aren't covering my belly very well anymore.. so annoying!

Mommy-- sorry about the rash and all that trouble! Can't imagine how much stress that would add! Hope all goes well..

Walking has been causing me a lot of pain, too.. but for once, I actually sort of welcome the pain, because it makes me feel like I might be hurrying this baby up a little. Yes, I'm nuts. Completely nuts. Reading about all the October girls who are having their LO's isn't helping at all! It just fuels my insanity.

Not sure if Mariana was on this board or not.. but she's in the FB October thread, and her waters broke earlier today... so that's yet another October baby who will arrive in September!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Quick post. 

I feel like death warmed over. I caught Dougs cold and feel just awful! Last night I had braxton hicks on my upper belly because Amelia is transverse, i'm feeling everything differently than most who have babies head down. THEN add the lower back pressure where I woke Doug up every hour last night to rub my back and put accupressure on it.

I honestly don't think I'll make it to the October 6th schedule date. The lower back pressure was what I had with Jackson prior to back labor. Also, the appointment tomorrow will tell whether or not I'm admitted to the hospital for high blood pressure because of my results from the beginning of the week at my appointment on Tues. The good news is because I'm sicker than a flippin Dog I'll get a private room but I'm sure we all know that we get much better sleeping in our own beds and recovering at home. I'm a bit over-dramatic, emotional and sick of being sick already. I pray the appointment goes well tomorrow and I can recover over the weekend.

Hoping all you lovely ladies are doing well. :hug:


----------



## zb5

Hope you feel better soon MA. My back has been really sore recently too, but it doesn't sound as bad as yours! Hope Amelia stays in there until October. :hugs:

As for the car seats, I think I will just go to the baby store and compare convertible car seats next to infant car seats... that seems like a much better idea than guessing... :)


----------



## yourstruly10

Zb5- we have the snug ride 35 also. It's very long I find. Our daughter Ava is in a rear facing convertible right now and there is actually more room with it then the snug ride because it's more upright then the snug ride. My husband has long legs so the snug ride had to go behind my seat and the convertible for Ava is behind his because it still leaves him enough leg room.


----------



## OctBebe

Lys - he is so precious xxx

MA - I hope you make Oct 6th thats my birthday :)

Anyone else felt like the've been riding a horse for a week. I've been having more twinges in my cervix but I've had these at 33 weeks aswell when I lost my plug, but they are coming back so I hope this means something good, and I've had the runs for a few days now. Few BH but not painful at all.

I put on a maxi dress today I was imagining how awesome it was going to look...put it on and nope, i looked like an elephant


----------



## Adele2011

It depends which way your midwife is working, did she say you ere 3/5 engaged?

If 5 finger widths of your baby's head is felt, it is written as 5/5 palpable or 'unengaged'.
If 4 finger widths of your baby's head is felt, it is written as '4/5' palpable or 1/5 engaged. 
If 3 finger widths of your baby's head is felt, it is written as '3/5' palpable or 2/5 engaged. 
If 2 finger widths of your baby's head is felt, it is written as '2/5' palpable or 3/5 engaged. 
If 1 finger width of your baby's head is felt, it is written as '1/5' palpable or 4/5 engaged.
If your baby's head cannot be felt it is written as 'fully engaged' or 'not palpable'.

Which means I am '2/5' palpable or 3/5 engaged.[/QUOTE]

it was a different midwife who isnt as nice as normal one i see she just said babies head is nearly engaged and in my notes she wrote 3/5. So i'm thinking its 3/5 engaged. Thanks for your help :thumbup:


----------



## Adele2011

Nai1983 said:


> i spoke to my mw yesterday about the period pains and she said the uterus changes shape shortly before/whilst baby is engaging and goes from being rounded at the base to more "funneled" and therefore it is literally stretching pains and that from here on out it will be stretching, stabbing pains, then labour pains... :haha:
> 
> thats really helpful i had this and wasnt too sure and then midwife said heads nearly engaged thank you :thumbup:


----------



## shelleney

Hiya Ladies! :hi:

YoursTruly - Happy belated birthday to Ava for yesterday! and great news that things seem to be moving on with Ali. I hope she waits til tomorrow though so she will be full term.

LittleStars - I hear you on the clothing issues. Im struggling to find anything to fit now - even my maternity clothes are too tight now. Im living in Pyjamas all day at home, and then wearing leggings and a long t-shirt if I have to go anywhere. But its too cold for that now. Yet I refuse to buy anything warmer, as Im hoping not to need them for very long. I can imagine it must be much much worse when your having twins!

Mommyof3 - so sorry to hear that you may have 5th disease. I hope they can treat it quickly and effectively.

Nai - ooh, I have also been having period pains, and lower back ache. So thanks for the info regarding that! I hope things dont start moving for either of us yet though, as our little girls have 2-3 weeks until they are full term.

Mommy's Angel - sorry to hear that you are so unwell right now. I hope that you feel better very soon, and that Amelia stays put for the next 2 weeks.

Octbebe - sorry, but I had to laugh at your comment about wearing a maxi dress and looking like an elephant! you poor thing! I darent even attempt to try my maxi dresses on!

zb5 - sorry, I dont know anything about car seats. We have had ours for 4 months now - but it is still taped up in its original box. I suppose we should really try it out in both of our cars!! Good luck with your car seat.

Hope you are all well today
xx


----------



## nypage1981

MA- I hope you feel better and im sorry you are feeling so miserable. I think im getting a cold too and scared to still be sick for my c section, as coughing while recovering from that, would be the worst case scenario....get lots of rest. 

Little, Shell, Mrs, MA- pretty much all of you with clothing issues, me toO! Lol. No jacket will cover this growth, and its so COLD lately and im just not wanting to buy new stuff....its a real struggle to dress myself lately. 

Mommyof3- I hope baby does oik with the infection, that is a pretty serious thing, im surprised the docs werent more concerned? Let us know what happens....

Octbebe- I tried maxi dresses in the summer and was so excited to pregnant and wear them, well I wouldn't dare left the house like that they looked aweful! I was bummed that my visions of being prego in my cute dresses wasn't exactly reality! 

Our car seat is chicco so a bit smaller....hope that helps us out a little bit, but yea, car seats are a huge pain unless you just drive a conversion van. 

Hope all the crampy ladies are hangin in there. Seems thats how we are all feeling lately. My BH and cramps have actually lowered the last couple days so im feelin not much. Except last night was acid reflux from HELL. Was the worst yet. Ick.


----------



## mommyof3girls

Thank you girls so much. Since I have the rash, I'm no longer infected. Just waiting to get a hold of the doctor. the past two nights I have been having contractions that are regular and painful and then they just stop. I'm so tired because of it. Last night I ended up sleeping downstairs because of it. I'm already sick of all the false alarms. 

Mrsturner- Ever since I lost this baby's twin, my doctor has been this way. I'll be glad when Tori is here so I can change doctors. 

LittleStars- It is the same rash as the girls. So I'm no longer infected. I'm only carrying one now, and I have become a shut in. The pain from working just about kills me. I can only imagine how you feel. I feel you on the clothes too. I have a pair of shorts and 2 of my hubby's T-shirts. Oh and I hate wearing a bra now. lol

zb5- In my opinion I like the rear-facing convertible seats better than the infant car seat. It isn't as wide as the infant car seat. I just try putting my infant car seat in my ford explorer and it is going to be a tight fit. With my 1 year old she has a convertible car seat and it fits nicely as a rear facing seat. That's just my opinion though. 

MA- I hope you feel better soon. I also hope your appointment goes well.

nypage1981- My family and I are puzzled on why he isn't that concerned. My MIL was upset yesterday because of his reaction that she wanted to call and yell at them. It doesn't make since, especially because I already have extremely low iron, and the virus causes low iron in baby that are in the womb. If I don't get a hold of them today, you better bet, they are getting a nice ear full on Monday.


----------



## nypage1981

Mommy- my OH called and had iit out with my doc once as well over the GD testing...i usually dont want confrontation but he was mad! I know how it feels to have family want to get involved! Its good you are taking Iron, but yes, I would be concerned with teh iron to baby. If there's anything good, its that what you posted said its mainly fatal in the FIRST half of pregnancy....so maybe there is something more to google with the 5th virus and 3rd trimester that could ease your mind...?


----------



## LittleStars

zb5 - Honestly I would suggest purchasing (with the complete intent to return if you like) a rear facing convertible seat similar if not one that you would want to purchase in a year.. at least the same brand if not the right colour. Then try it as you in the cars with the infant seat.. reason is... My infant car seat sits in my car no problem, my convertible sits in the car front facing no problem.. but try to reverse face the convertible and it cannot be done without significantly moving the car seat forward. The seat must be on a 45 degree angle and that's the issue if you are tall. I'm tall too and so is DH but luckily we both seat in the car exactly in the same position. Anyway, brand to brand there is a slight difference in the height of the back seat but the movement currently is for them to be taller and wider. Buying one now might mean first off avoiding new legislation on wider car seats and also might help avoid a super super tall back. Some convertible car seats have a back part that can move taller or shorter depending on your use (front facing versus rear) so that is another thing to look for. I know this is stress you don't need but perhaps worth the leg work now. Last thing about this: not sure your your local legislation for car seat regulations but where I am for example we only HAVE to have the baby rear facing for 1 year.. after that it is suggested but optional.  My daughter was definitely in the 95% for height and weight by age one so I had no issue moving her to forward facing. I could imagine it would be much more scary for someone with a child who is in the 10% for height and weight to do that.. if your carseat goes to 30 or 35 lbs you will have no problem making the 1 year mark with the infant seat, you just probably won't want to lift it out of the base most days after about 9 months as they get soooooooo heavy.

Okay.. off to have my shower and pick up DD, beg the school to get her on the bus system temporarily and then to my moms for lunch, leave daughter there, go to hospital for weekly appointment, wait there for forever, whine about my jaw issue, tell them about the bleed and my lovely new problem.. I'll be back later... :) Oh and did I mention.. my BIL who I HATE is coming over later tonight.. I seriously hate him and yet feel compelled to clean up the house for him and vacuum. So that makes me hate him even more for coming over. lol Grrrrr....


----------



## zb5

Thanks for the car seat advice yt, mommyof3, and littlestars! I am hopeful that the convertible seats aren't too bad. It seems worth it to really do the research on this because a car is such a big investment. I will be really irritated if a brand new car is no longer comfortable in a year due to a stupid car seat issue.

It seems the car seat laws in my state are pretty vague actually. But they're different in every state and they're talking about changing them... the state RECOMMENDS that they stay rear-facing up to 2 years, but they don't require it yet. I imagine a lot of parents don't want to keep their kids rear-facing that long and I'm not sure if we would do it... but I'd like to have the option especially in case the law changes at some point.

mommyof3, I'm glad the rash means the infection is over. But I'm also surprised at how your doctor handled this. I would switch doctors after this too!

I've been having stabbing pains in my cervix for a few weeks, so maybe that means something is happening? I'm also having stabbing pains in my hip though when I walk... oh, fun pregnancy symptoms! No increase in B-H or mucus or anything like that, so I'm not getting too excited. And I STILL haven't packed my hospital bag! :dohh: I don't know why I'm avoiding it. Denial?? :haha: Probably more like laziness because even though we've been in the new house a month, we haven't completely unpacked and I don't know where everything is. :)


----------



## mellllly

Adele2011 said:


> It depends which way your midwife is working, did she say you ere 3/5 engaged?
> 
> If 5 finger widths of your baby's head is felt, it is written as 5/5 palpable or 'unengaged'.
> If 4 finger widths of your baby's head is felt, it is written as '4/5' palpable or 1/5 engaged.
> If 3 finger widths of your baby's head is felt, it is written as '3/5' palpable or 2/5 engaged.
> If 2 finger widths of your baby's head is felt, it is written as '2/5' palpable or 3/5 engaged.
> If 1 finger width of your baby's head is felt, it is written as '1/5' palpable or 4/5 engaged.
> If your baby's head cannot be felt it is written as 'fully engaged' or 'not palpable'.
> 
> Which means I am '2/5' palpable or 3/5 engaged.

it was a different midwife who isnt as nice as normal one i see she just said babies head is nearly engaged and in my notes she wrote 3/5. So i'm thinking its 3/5 engaged. Thanks for your help :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Thats brill news then :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Well, my bp was high again today. The Dr. scheduled an Amnio for Tuesdays appointment if my bp is high again. That will tell if her lungs have matured. If they see protein in the urine they'll forgo the amnio and just schedule the c-section. What I got is that she doesn't want to wait the added week with potentially getting full blown pre-eclampsia. With my history she'd rather not risk anything further. SO, as it stands we may have Amelia next week sometime. I'm guess wed. or thurs.

I'm SO NERVOUS! I can't wait to hold her. She's been 10 years in the waiting. I think that's why I'm so nervous. All these emotions, all this love....wondering if I'll be a good mommy. I also don't have everything in order. 

I'm sure it will all work out well. I'll keep everyone posted after Tuesdays appointment. In the meantime, I'm taking the weekend to try to get rid of this cold. The leaking Adema I have will continue. The Dr. said it will get worse before it gets better because they'll be giving me lots of liquid through IV. :wacko: I can't imagine how heavy in water weight I'll be. I'm already feeling like a truck. At any rate, we may have a baby next week. Holy Cats! ((FAINT))


----------



## DMG83

MA you might have your LO very soon then! that's so exciting! everything will be well i'm sure :hugs:

shel - i know hun, i see everyone making their announcements and i'm like "I WANT MINE!!!" then i realise we're not fully cooked yet so hold on in their little girlies until it's our turn! 

well i finally got around to packing my hospital bag :yipee: i've been on a bit of a roll the past few days in fact, completing to do lists left right and centre and feeling great for it... not appreciating the urges to clean everything in sight at night time though or when i'm lay in bed!!! :haha:


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, how exciting MA! cant wait to see pics of the beautiful Amelia! :dance:

Well done for packing your hospital bags Nai! :thumbup:
xx


----------



## zb5

Ooh, MA, that is nerve-wracking! So exciting that you might meet Amelia sooner rather than later though! I would love my baby to be born mid next week, so he could have a late September birthday. Then he could have his own birthday month (I'm October and DH is November). But I really won't be ready by then! Realistically I'm hoping the week after next... oh gosh that is coming up soon too!


----------



## yourstruly10

Ooo exciting stuff MA!!! Can't wait to see pictures of baby girl!!

I have been in and out of the hospital for 2 days now. Doctors and nurses have confirmed I'm in early labor!! Just not strong enough to be making changes. Exciteing stuff yet it can still be weeks which I'm not thrilled about. Everyone did give hubby and I the ok to do everything to get things moving though.

Also had a BPP today and baby girl is measuring in at 7lb 7oz give or take a pound!!! Yay!!


----------



## zb5

Wow, very exciting yt! It looks like you're 1 day away from full term so I say go at it. :haha: Come on Ali!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ZB. My mom's birthday is monday, my Aunts birthday is thursday and she shares a birthday with another counsin's daughter. It's kind of bitter sweet. This little baby was conceived while my cousin was on drugs and tried to attempt suicide. Now the baby is with my cousin (my cousins mother) while she's strung out. I really didn't want to share that birthday date as that was the same year Jackson was born the month later and died. I was SO ANGRY that this little one was given to this cousin who could care less.

Now of course, I feel bad for this little baby of hers. I can't imagine not having a mother with love and structure...growing up being raised by everyone else. It makes me sad really and it's not her little fault. Just breaks my heart!

I wouldn't mind Wed. or Friday. If it ends up on Thursday then so be it. Again, it's not that little girls fault and my sad memories shouldn't get in the way of the life SHE has now...someone needs to be happy for this little girl and care for her as I will be caring for Amelia and loving her and giving her structure. 

Yourstruly...we could both go on the same day. Would be so fun! There are a few people who could potentially be near or on the same day. Though my origional buddy was ZB because our due dates were a day apart. Mine was October 8th. 

Ah well, I just love that this group shares a HUGE connection. Your a lovely bunch of ladies. I'm grateful for you all. :hug:


----------



## LittleStars

I had my doctor's appointment today err well Friday (it's past midnight why am I still up?) and things went well enough. I didn't get to see my regular doctor as he was on vacation and he wouldn't be in on a Friday anyway, nor did I see my usual nurse but I loved the one I had so it was a good appointment. I was so fearful of getting the nasty one from last week. Anyway.. no weight update on babies since it was a general scan.. I'll have to wait until next week to hear how fat they are. Everything else looked great, Baby B was even moving into a new and interesting postions while being scanned. How in the world ther eis still room to move neither the tech nor I could figure out. Apparently on my chart it's been noted my babies are 'difficult' because they go into crazy messed up postions entwined around each other. I take it as a sign of their love for each other, lol They always seem to try to get their heads together. Cute! My blood pressure was good and I was told my jaw popping out of its socket constantly is definitely most likely from the pregnancy and could take up to 6 months to resolve after delivery so to continue with softer foods.. meh. I was also told that I did the right thing with the bleed I had on Saturday last week but if there was anymore that what I saw to definitely come in. And finally I have a new and most disgustingly interesting issue I had to discuss with them. My discharge on my pantyliner changes colour over the day to an almost spring green colour for two days now. I was so embarrassed to tell them that but since I have no signs of an infection, yeast or otherwise they don't seem to care. I feel like a freak! lol So that was that. 

The best part of the appointment was everytime the nurse, student doctor or doctor would say 'oh not much longer now', I'd respond with a general smile and say yep, 14 days! And they would look at me like I was insane. They would repeat their comment slightly differently, something like 'yeah, looks lik eit'll be soon' and again I'd smile and say 'yep 14 more days'. Then I'd get the side-eye. lol They think I'm nuts thinking I'll make it to the planned section and started telling me when to come in for an planned emergency section because I'm in labor. Now I'm determined more than ever to make it! They all seriously think I will go soon based on everything they observed and asked questions about etc. lol Game on!! Who's going to win?

DH and I talked about names a little more, but not looking at the book since he likes to do things half assed.. he's now all hooked on calling the babies Violet and Daisy. Mon dieu! Veto!!!!!!! Maybe as a middle name but not for a first name. 

I'll have to keep working on him. I also hated that he called his mom and was talking names with her. I don't want her to have any say, opinion or influence on anything we choose. VETO!!!!


----------



## LittleStars

MA - that sucks that next week is so tricky as far as birthdays. Ekk! Hope it works out so that Amelia has her own day. :)

I'm the opposite.. if I HAVE to delivery early then I'd love it to be Oct. 2nd because it's my dad's birthday. DD was induced on her other grandfathers birthday and delivered a day after in the morning. Actually what we really would have wanted is for our children to be born on holidays like us.. DH is a Halloween baby and I'm a St Patty's baby, and we married on Valentine's day. We had hoped for our kids to have special dates for their birthdays but easier said than done. We missed 06/06/2006 by 5 days! and DD was too early for Father's Day. The twins missed my grandma's birthday Sept. 20th, might make my dad's birthday but won't make it as far as Thankgiving. Doh! 

Wow I'm just rambling tonight.. so bored.. DH has BIL over and they've finally stopped fighting about politics (BIL is a left wing wacko hippie who doesn't pay taxes but llikes social services and thinks love will fix everything), now they're playing video games and I have no company except my kitties who are in the middle of grooming each other.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Littlestars, this is getting fun! I wonder when you'll go. Everyone's in a pool for us. I was hoping Oct. 6th. I wanted an October baby. Now it looks as though it's next week. Ugh! Oh well, all that matters is that Amelia is safe and healthy. :thumbup

Oh no, violet and daisy....I'm with you on the middle names. I pray you can come to terms with something you'll both like! :hugs:


----------



## LittleStars

At the end of the day I know I have complete veto power because I'll take a bigger suck about things than DH will.. but I don;t want him to resent me for it so I'll keep working WITH him to steer him in my direction.. unfrontunately I don't know where I'm going quite yet. And this is why I need another 13 days to prepare darn it!! lol


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars said:


> At the end of the day I know I have complete veto power because I'll take a bigger suck about things than DH will.. but I don;t want him to resent me for it so I'll keep working WITH him to steer him in my direction.. unfrontunately I don't know where I'm going quite yet. And this is why I need another 13 days to prepare darn it!! lol

:rofl: your just as stubborn as I am. Though now I'm afraid I'm giving in. Oh how I wish we'd make it at least to October 1st. :wacko: Oh well, what's in a date right?! :shrug:


----------



## nypage1981

Little- those are some interesting names he likes:) Good luck with that! October 1st is in a week, you can DO it! 

MA- you probably will be september, thats what I think:) But how exciting to meet little Amelia we can't wait! Long as she's safe, september is a lovely month to be born also, the falltime is gorgeous!


----------



## MrsK

MA, that's exciting and disappointing at the same time, that you might have Amelia next week! I know how badly you wanted her to wait until October.

For me, September isn't really the greatest month ever, birthday-wise... Yesterday was my sister's birthday, today is a friend's birthday, tomorrow is my birthday, and Wednesday is my sister-in-law's birthday. I know a lot of other people with birthdays on every single day until then, too.. but at least they're not close. So, although I'm impatient to meet my little boy, I think it would be nicer for him to at least get a week or two of space from all the crazy birthdays.. hehe.. Kids always like to feel special.. and it's a little hard to feel very special when the last weekend of September includes 4 other birthday celebrations besides your own!

Little, hope you make it to your planned section date! I get very "competitive" about things like that, too.. wanting to prove to other people that they don't even know what they're talking about.. haha.

My MIL told me yesterday that she thinks my belly has dropped... but I'm not sure whether to believe her. I think both my MIL and mom are just going nuts over the whole thing.. possibly more impatient than even me! lol!


----------



## AnonymousMoi

Due October 1st with a Blue bump :) 3 Ultrasounds confirm it.


----------



## shelleney

Happy Birthday Mrs K! :cake:

I dont want my baby to arrive in september either. Its my friends birthday on the 20th, my other friends on the 21st, my sisters on the 22nd, my cousins on the 24th and my aunties on the 25th.
Whereas early to mid october would be great. The only october birthday I have is my stepdad on the 31st.

How is everyone today?
xx


----------



## LittleStars

Shelleney - tired! Went to bed late and got woke early. I wanted so badly to sleep in or at least lay in bed as long as my hips could take it but DD woke me. I think if I make it to next weekend I'm making DH get up at least one of the mornings. It'll be years before I can sleep in ever again. 

I was very happy, we bought a new camera yesterday. We'll have to test it today and make sure it's good but one less thing to worry about. We're thinking of getting a pocket HD videocam too but needed to do a little research on it first since the one we thought we were going to get is sold out and end of line. Boo.

So DH and I had a big fight about names too.. he told my mom about Daisy and Violet and she told him she hated them but something in the way she did it made him think I'd ran to my mommy and tainted the name ahead of time.. I did.. dammit.. caught red handed! So he was mad and was saying he didn't want anything to do with naming anymore and I could just do whatever I wanted because I was going to anyway.. ekk.. I was sad and felt bad and still want him to guide me.. I just want to love the name combo and just not in love with anything yet. Anyway..I cried.. and cried and cried.. felt like a bad mom for not being able to name my children and for hurting him and blah blah.. then I went back to looking at names. I tried to pose a question or two to him over the course of an hour about names but he refused to help. Eventually though I came up with a few first and middle name combos for example and I guess he disliked enough about one of the middle names that he was willing to start talking again. So yay! He and I talked a little about names again and he likes the name Elizabeth (which is one of my middle names) and joked that if he could have Victoria his set would be complete(set of regal names I think). lol I smiled and we kept looking.. He also likes Ashley which I had put with Lauren which he didn't like which prompted him to get involved again. Anyway.. we still chugging along looking.. argh.

I just hope we can get to either two sets of names we both really like OR at least a list of maybe 8 names we like and decide on the combo once we meet the babies. I just don't want to deliver until I have a concrete list narrowed down.


----------



## LittleStars

:headspin:Happy Birthday MrsK!!:headspin:​


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Happy Birthday Mrs. K! :hugs:


Littlestars...oh how I pray you both can come up with a name together. So sorry you got into an argument. Your a good mommy and it takes time. Naming your child is special and it will be lifelong for the children. So take your time. :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Happy birthday MrsK! :)

Little, that sounds rough! My DH does that sometimes too, when I disagree with him he says, "Why do I even bother, you're just going to do what you want!" Which I don't _think_ is true, although I do probably get my way more often than not. :blush: Anyway, I'm glad you guys are back to talking about the names. It must be so much harder with two.

I think I am about to let my DH buy the car he really really wants rather than the car we both just like. It's about $6k more and I don't like to spend money so this is tough for me... but first he sold the car he really really really loved which didn't fit a car seat, so I think he deserves it. Still. I better get a lot of wife points for this! :haha: We'll probably special order it and it will arrive around Christmas, until then we'll just have the one old car.

I spent a lot of time thinking about cars and car seats and all the different combinations, and decided that in this car, we would be fine until the second kid is big enough to be in a rear-facing convertible. Then we might be screwed. But that gives us at least 3-4 years, at which point we will probably know whether we want a third kid or not. If we do want a third kid, we'll upgrade to something much bigger, and if we don't, we will suffer through somehow until they are both forward-facing. This all works unless we have twins second, like Little! :haha: Or accidentally get pregnant sooner than planned with a second baby.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Happy Birthday Mrs K :cake:


----------



## shelleney

Aww Littlestars :hugs:
Sorry to hear you are so tired after being woken up early by DD. And also sorry to hear about your arguement with DH. But you are definitely not a bad Mom just because you havent named the babies yet. Otherwise that would make me a bad Mummy too! lol. We havent named our daughter yet, and Im pretty sure we wont until we meet her. Keep looking, but dont let it stress you out too much.

Glad you have come to a decision regarding cars/carseats, zb5. My OH is currently doing his research, looking to buy a "family car". But this is only our first baby, so ive told him he really doesnt need to start looking yet. We both have decent cars right now, so whats the rush? Men, eh!

xx


----------



## Adele2011

welcome anon and congrats on team :blue:
happy birthday mrs k hope you're having a good day 

is it not labour time yet i'm packed and ready to go and looking forward to seeing my :baby: good things come to those who wait but i really wish he'd hurry up :happydance:


----------



## LittleStars

zb5 - what vehicle are you giving in to?

I'm excited today, I got a call from my mom and she's bringing over our carseats they've been stroing so I can go ahead and install the bases and attempt to put DD on the side. We know we can put the booster seat in the middle just not sure we can put it on the side. But as an added bonus she's also bringing over the finished moses baskets she did. She bought plain baskets and then custom made all the covering and bedding. And even more bonus.. my dad is coming too and they're going to take DD out for the afternoon and go for a nature walk and feed birds which she absolutely loves doing. 

All this means I'll get some more baby stuff done and a little cleaning and no 5 year old fighting for attention. Yay!

Adele you are so close, it'll be anytime now I'm sure. 38.3 weeks is awesome. Are you working on evicting the baby?


----------



## zb5

It's the Mini Countryman... like his beloved Mini Cooper but bigger and with 4 doors. They just started making it in 2011. It's not like it's a ridiculous luxury car or anything, but it is a bit pricier than the other ones we were considering. We also liked the Hyundai Elantra Touring, in case anyone else is looking for a hatchback type car. :) Anyway... the Mini will make him happy!

Good luck trying to get the booster seat on the side! Where does your DD want to sit? I would think the side would be easiest, but who knows what 5 year olds want. :) It's funny because I've been worrying so much about the car seat issue, and just today there was a front page news article about how much parents hate the new rear-facing recommendations. So pertinent! I was surprised they were mostly talking about the kid's leg room rather than there actually being room in the car, but maybe a lot of parents already have big cars. :shrug:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...vice/2011/09/08/gIQAb4cOuK_story.html?hpid=z3


----------



## LittleStars

the leg room is a serious issue but I know the counter argument to that is would you rather have your child break their legs or die? That being said it's one thing to have a normal to short child stay rear-facing over the one year mark, close and up to the two year mark but a whole other thing to do that to a child who is taller than average. Doing it by age is so arbitrary and it really should be a height/weight and capability issue instead. It's is my general understanding at least for sure in Canada and most likely all countries. If you have a car seat and you abide by it's regulations for weight and height then if the laws change you are grandfathered under the old ways and do not have to run out and buy new car seats just to appease the lawmakers. Hence why we bought all our carseats ahead of time.. we know for a fact they are tweeking several legislations within our province/country and we wanted to be grandfathered under the old system. I totally appreciate the desire to be even more safe but at the same time there is just a point where I say enough is enough! I was in a major car accident where I was sandwiched between a bus I was letting merge (legal requirement in my city) and a car that decided to not slow down. The car was a write off, my car seat was broken and wrecked, I was sore and scared stupid.. DD was 13 months old, front facing in a convertible and completely fine and unaware of what even happened. I'm personally fine with front facing at 1 year if I feel like my child is ready (weight and height beyond the minimum requirement). But at the same time, to each their own, if someone has the money and space for the biggest baddest rear-facing carseat then more power to ya! I definitely don't.


----------



## katerdid

Hello ladies! 

I gave birth to my beautiful little son on the 19th. Pictures and the link to my birth story are in my Pregnancy Journal - that link in is my Sig. 

Sorry I haven't updated sooner, but its been a crazy week and I don't have much time for anything in between nursing and sleeping. But I wouldn't trade that for anything.

Edit: Ah, thank you Nypage for updating them earlier! 
And Congrats to lys! Kinna funny we ended up delivering on the same day!


----------



## zb5

Congrats katerdid! I'm about to go look at your journal now. :happydance:

LittleStars, keeping them rear-facing really does seem to be a big burden. I think we'll see how it goes when we get to that point. With only one kid it might work if they're in the middle back seat, but if want to fit them behind one of the passenger seats you need a really big car or really short adults up front! Or the smallest convertible seat on the market. :wacko: We'll see when we get to that point I guess...


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls- I leaked some kinda whitish/grayish chunks after a severe pain/popping feeling in my cervix. Its not waters broken or anything...maybe part of the plug? No blood, but slightly pink/gray kinda....and now major some very irregular BH but the only difference is they are hurting in my cervix a LOT. But not very frequent....Idk, just my body doing some gettting ready? I have nothing to go rushing in for yet, but its getting kinda peculiar!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> Hey girls- I leaked some kinda whitish/grayish chunks after a severe pain/popping feeling in my cervix. Its not waters broken or anything...maybe part of the plug? No blood, but slightly pink/gray kinda....and now major some very irregular BH but the only difference is they are hurting in my cervix a LOT. But not very frequent....Idk, just my body doing some gettting ready? I have nothing to go rushing in for yet, but its getting kinda peculiar!

Mucus plug is usually thick-like off whitish color and can have a little blood in it. It's usually a sign that your close to giving birth but your 36wks right?! If your 36wks your considered preterm until 37wks. I honestly think you should go have it checked out. It may not be anything serious abut the pain/popping seems kind of odd with a little bit of pinkish color. It's better to go in to labor and delivery to get it checked out than to ignore it and it be something potentially serious. When you lose your mucus plug it usually means you've dilated some and your cervix is open or opening.


----------



## Kristin83

nypage1981 said:


> Hey girls- I leaked some kinda whitish/grayish chunks after a severe pain/popping feeling in my cervix. Its not waters broken or anything...maybe part of the plug? No blood, but slightly pink/gray kinda....and now major some very irregular BH but the only difference is they are hurting in my cervix a LOT. But not very frequent....Idk, just my body doing some gettting ready? I have nothing to go rushing in for yet, but its getting kinda peculiar!

I would get checked/ask your midwife...I lost my mucus plug over a few weeks starting at around 32 and my midwife didn't seem concerned, but mine wasn't tinted pink at all though...the pain sounds a little odd though


----------



## OctBebe

Had my MW appointment today, shes told me to take 4000mg of primrose oil a day! So it must help somehow :) And then she said "we'll book you in for next monday for your next appointment, but I may see you before then" refering to being in labour! I told her about my upset tummy *poops* for the last week and BH's.

She said hes such a happy baby haha


----------



## Mommy's Angel

NYPAGE, I'm just checking in on you. Any updates on what's going on? :hugs:

Octbabe, sounds like your getting close then. :thumbup:


----------



## shelleney

Aww, Kaiterdid! He's gorgeous!
And what a great weight for his gestational age.
Congratulations again!! :dance:

Nyp - any news?
xx


----------



## Adele2011

littlestars- bless your mum :hugs: the bedding sounds lovely. Yeah wish i could evict him :haha: i asked midwife if there was anything i could do to hurry things up but she said that they are all myths and if they were true they wouldn't need to induce people :growlmad: o well. 
kate- congrats :happydance: he's adorable welcome william :baby:


----------



## zb5

Octbebe, my midwife also recommends about 4500mg evening primrose oil per day (3 capsules 3 times a day) starting at 36 weeks. I didn't start until 37 weeks and then I forget to take the lunchtime dose sometimes... oops. Still, she said it's supposed to really help prepare your cervix. :shrug:

nypage, how's it going? The popping and cervix pain sounds uncomfortable. I think I lost some of my mucus plug at 31 weeks after a nurse checked my cervix and really went at it. It was sort of whitish/yellow/brown with tinges of red. But that is probably just cause she had her finger all up there. :wacko: I didn't like her...

Well it's getting to that point where I'm excited to check this thread every day to see if anyone's popped! Not you yet though, nypage, it's too early! :) I called my sister yesterday just to chat and she said when she saw my name on her phone she thought I was in labor... I guess people will be thinking that until I actually have this baby!


----------



## LittleStars

Katerdid - loved your story and pictures, thanks for sharing :)

Sounds like we just might have a few more September babies. Won't be many of us left at this rate! 

Well today I'm hoping to get some 'housekeeping' done.. partly actual house cleaning and then also lawn work and a few errands. I know it's not taking it easy like I'm supposed to do but life is life and I'd rather do it today then in a week from now. 

Once my new camera is charged up I'll try to actually take some pictures of something.. might be a nursery, might just be a photo of my cat but I'll do something to keep us entertained while we wait for someone to go into labor. :fool:


----------



## shelleney

Hey Ladies!

I decided to buy a little Halloween outfit for my baby girl today - I just hope that she arrives intime to wear it!!
Let me know what you think.....

https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/witch-tutu-outfit/GEM72339,default,pd.html


----------



## Kristin83

That outfit is sooooo cute!

I got these one for my boys...not exactly costumes but still halloween themed.

https://www.target.com/p/Circo-Newborn-Boys-Snap-Footed-Sleepwear-Black/-/A-13597889

https://www.target.com/p/JUST-ONE-YOU-Made-by-Carter-s-Infant-Boys-Monster-Jumpsuit-Green/-/A-13589133


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Kristen.
How are you? and the boys?
xx


----------



## Kristin83

they are little eating machines! lol they are good boys, they dont cry very much which is nice and they sleep pretty good. i go back to the pediatrician tomorrow to see how much they weigh...with how much they eat they better have gained something!

im good overall, still some pain from c-sec...good news i lost all the weight i gained already...all 30lbs really was baby, fluids, placenta and all that lol


----------



## shelleney

Wow - congrats on losing all of your baby weight! I hope mine drops off that fast!
Sorry to hear you are still in pain from your C-section. I hope you recover soon.

And I hope my little girl is as well behaved as your boys sound. Eating and sleeping well is great news! Hope your paed appointment goes well tomorrow :flower:
xx


----------



## DMG83

fab news on your weight loss already kristen! your boys are gorgeous :kiss:

love the halloween costumes.. my niece really wants to buy LO one but i'm convinced if she does that then she'll be late! but i've promised her IF lo comes early she can go choose ANY outfit for her that she likes! lol 

still busy doing lo's nursery here.. finished the walls at last :) just the skirting to gloss and the furniture to put in place, put lo's things away, hang up the pictures/frames/decorations etc. and we're done! passing the days really nicely (& quick!) so that's good :)

anyone got any nursery/bump pics to share keep us all entertained?


----------



## MrsK

aww, thanks for all the birthday wishes! You girls are too sweet! I had a good, busy weekend which made me forget all about being impatient to go into labor.. hehe.. so that's nice. I feel rather silly for how nuts I was being about it last week, actually. Spending time with friends made me realize that soon, I'll be tied to a newborn and won't be able to do whatever I want whenever I want! I'd be content to wait 4 more weeks to give birth to this little guy if ONLY I could sleep at night and somehow get rid of all this awful hip and back pain. Tossed and turned last night until 4 am.. even the heating pad wasn't helping.. Can't lay on either side OR my back, because the pressure from LO's weight is just too much. I know all you other ladies have the same problem, and I'm definitely not the only one... so that's some consolation, I suppose. :) 

Hope those of you who are still fighting the name battles can narrow things down soon! I was so glad when OH finally just agreed to a first name I loved and a middle name I could compromise on. I think us gals should get more veto power on names, considering how much harder pregnancy is on us than on the guys. They don't have to deal with any of the discomfort and pain!

OH and I looked at small SUV options online yesterday.. but then decided to just put it off until we have a second one coming along. We really don't need a bigger car yet, so that can wait... I don't want to deal with it right now :)

Nyp, any updates? We still have 5 days for some October bumps to make an early September-arrival! hehe! Can't wait for Saturday... it'll be so great to have made it to October :)


----------



## shelleney

Nai - glad the nursery is coming along nicely. How exciting! I hope you post some pics when its finished...

MrsK - glad you had a good birthday weekend. And I completely hear you on not being able to get comfortable in bed at night.I have to switch sides every hour, coz my hips cant take my weight for too long. and then when I finally get comfy, I need a pee! Hope you manage to get some sleep soon...

OK, Nai. You asked for some pics to keep you entertained. Here is my 35 week bump (pics taken last Thursday).....
 



Attached Files:







35 week bump 1.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2









35 week bump 2.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2









35 week bump 3.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommyof3girls

It has been one long weekend. I would have pretty consistant contractions that were intense. They would last for hours. Then I would suggest that I was going to call the dr and they would slow down. This was every day this weekend. I had my dr appointment this morning and they weren't going to check me. I explained about the contractions and begged to be checked. Good thing I did. I'm now 2-3 cm dilated. She did a stretch and sweep, I do believe, she didn't say that she did one but it felt like she did. I have been in pain ever since and I'm hoping she is here soon.


----------



## LittleStars

Shelleney, I love that despite being pregnant you have matching undies/bra. Nice! Great looking bump.

Kristin - great job on #1 not gaining too much with the pregnancy and #2 getting it all off. I have gained an insane amount of weight and am sad to think only 30 lbs of it is excusable. Ekk!! 

So I put my neighbors to shame. I went out and edged then mowed my front and back lawn and even mowed the front of my neighbor's lawn since we're connected. I think he was embarrassed since he knows I'm having the twins soon. He's out there mowing and edging his backyard acting like he was going to do it anyway and I hadn't needed to have done the front kinda thing. Too funny. I am soooooo hot and sweaty.. It's crazy how hot it still is for end of September in Canada, sadly I know I'll be complaining in a few weeks it's too cold. 

Picures to come this afternoon, after lunch and some errands.


----------



## LittleStars

Yay!! That's exciting Mommy! FX for you that things will proceed quick and smoothly now. :)


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, good luck, Mommy! I hope she will be here soon! Keep us posted!

Thanks Littlestars! But it was a sheer coincidence that both my bra and pants were pink in that photo. They weren't even a matching set - just coincidentally pink! :haha:

And I take my hat off to you for doing your lawns! at 8 months pregnant with twins!! You did put your neighbour to shame!! :rofl:
xx


----------



## MrsK

wow, mowing the lawn when so far along with twins! You rock! Your neighbor had better be ashamed!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

mommyof3girls said:


> It has been one long weekend. I would have pretty consistant contractions that were intense. They would last for hours. Then I would suggest that I was going to call the dr and they would slow down. This was every day this weekend. I had my dr appointment this morning and they weren't going to check me. I explained about the contractions and begged to be checked. Good thing I did. I'm now 2-3 cm dilated. She did a stretch and sweep, I do believe, she didn't say that she did one but it felt like she did. I have been in pain ever since and I'm hoping she is here soon.

I take it you've been through this before so your ready? Your 37wks so your at term but I'm wondering why she did the sweep without asking you first. That would have ticked me off a little bit! Were you okay with that?

So excited that your almost there dear friend!:hugs:


NYPAGE, I pray all is well with you over there. Please update us when you can dear. :winkwink::flower:


AFM, I still have this darn cold sticking around and my appointment is tomorrow. I'm SO NERVOUS! If I have protein in my urine they'll rush me for c-section....What happens if this cold is still here? :shrug: Will it harm the baby? Make things worse for recover for me?? Anyone know the answer to this?!

If no protein but high bp, they'll do an amnio to check her lung function and schedule before the week is over. At least that would give me some extra time to get rid of this darn cold.

Shellney, you have a cute babybump. Like the piercing too though I wouldn't let anyone near my bellybutton. I have this weird issue....I don't like ANYONE touching my belly button...Even me. It makes me cringe for some reason. Isn't that odd?? :rofl:

Nai, I too am working on the nursery. We got one decal up and received another in the mail. I'll buy the bigger one in November maybe because I have to get her glyder first. My friend is finishing the two sheets with the fabric I gave her. Can't wait for everyone to see it!

Gee, I'm getting a little sad.....I've come to really like chatting with you all. Where will we go from this thread?! I'd like to keep up with all my girls and their babies. :winkwink::flower:


----------



## mommyof3girls

MA- with this being baby number 5 for me, I'm more than ready. Lol. As for her doing the sweep, I'm upset about it and I am going to say something to my actual dr next appointment. This is the last time I she the girl doctor so I'm happy about that. With the way my contractions have been this weekend, I would have said she could do it if she had asked. But for her to just assume it's all right is another thing.

This had happened to me the day I delivered my 3rd girl. I went to the hospital because of contractions. Even told the nurse that if I'm not progressing on my own I would like to go home because it was my 1st girl's 3rd birthday and I wanted to spend it with her. When she checked me I was 1.5 cm and when she was done checking she says and now you are a 3 so you have to stay and have the baby. I was extremely upset. It is one thing for me to ask for it to be done, but to take it upon yourself to decide what to make my body without asking to really upsets me.


----------



## shelleney

Ooh MA. I really hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. I hope that they do not find protein in your urine, so that you can go home and rest, and recover from your cold (and hopefully make it to October!). Im not sure what the side-effects are of having a cold if you were to go for a C-section. I hope somebody else will be able to help with that.
And thanks for commenting on my bump pics. I do love my bump, and I will miss it when its gone. But I dont think you're weird for not liking people touching your belly button. I dont like people touching mine either. But I had my piercing when I was 12, and cant remember whether it made me squeamish or not? lol

Oh Mommy, thats not acceptable at all! Doctors should always ask your permission before performing any kind of examination or procedure. and it sounds terrible what they did with your 3rd daughter, so you missed your eldest's birthday :nope:

xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

mommyof3girls said:


> MA- with this being baby number 5 for me, I'm more than ready. Lol. As for her doing the sweep, I'm upset about it and I am going to say something to my actual dr next appointment. This is the last time I she the girl doctor so I'm happy about that. With the way my contractions have been this weekend, I would have said she could do it if she had asked. But for her to just assume it's all right is another thing.
> 
> This had happened to me the day I delivered my 3rd girl. I went to the hospital because of contractions. Even told the nurse that if I'm not progressing on my own I would like to go home because it was my 1st girl's 3rd birthday and I wanted to spend it with her. When she checked me I was 1.5 cm and when she was done checking she says and now you are a 3 so you have to stay and have the baby. I was extremely upset. It is one thing for me to ask for it to be done, but to take it upon yourself to decide what to make my body without asking to really upsets me.

Yeah, they act awful quick without authorization and just assume! I have to watch them like hawks and ask questions before they do ANY procedure. In fact, I'm concerned about Amelia's shots. I'm opting out of a couple and am afraid they'll jump the gun. I'm going to gather them ahead of time and make sure they KNOW before they take her out what my wishes are. Doesn't mean they won't take it upon themselves to do it anyways though. It's quite annoying.


----------



## Lys

Shelleney and Kristin, Love the Halloween outfits too cute!

Kristin, Love your profile pic of the twins, TOO cute!!

MA: I was thinking the same thing about this thread, how much I have enjoyed it through my pregnancy. I would love for us to keep it going after all of our "Oct" babies are born. We can share breastfeeding, diapers, crawling, etc. I just think that would be WONDERFUL to continue this thread it has been so great getting to be involved and getting to know everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## zb5

I know some of the due date groups stick together to share parenting advice/stories. Maybe we could start a new Oct babies thread in one of the parenting forums? Sept babies welcome of course too! :winkwink:

Shelleney, nice bump! And nice undies, lol. I just got a new bra in that same color, it seems silly since I'm about to change sizes I assume, but it was on clearance for $5 and fits me perfectly! It's even one of those adjustable ones so I can undo the strap on either side for nursing... it's not a nursing bra so the strap might just fall backwards and then I'd lose it, but better than nothing. :)

MA, I hope your appt tomorrow goes well and there's no protein in your urine! Recovering from a C-section with a cold sounds miserable. :( I was just wondering when to get my flu shot this year - before or after baby? During breastfeeding or no? I'm going to ask the midwife tomorrow.

Mommy, that is terrible them doing a sweep without asking you! All the times I've had my cervix "checked", I've had cramping afterwards, it made my B-H contractions worse, and a lot of the times I've had some brownish/pinkish discharge after. One of the times I had a LOT of discharge after, like I was losing my mucus plug. This was all before I was full term so I don't think they were trying to do a sweep, but they were pretty rough! I don't understand why they do that. :shrug: I think the midwife will offer to check my cervix tomorrow, not sure if I want her to or not. I have to weigh the annoyance and uncomfortableness with wanting to know if I've made any progress!


----------



## OctBebe

My Mw hasn't even looked down there since I've been pregnant. Is this normal?

Oooh Im all for the thread after the babies are here!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Okay, I'm getting worried about our dear friend NYPage. I pray she and baby are okay and am looking forward to an update. Praying for positive updates!! :thumbup:


ZB, I don't usually do flu shots. I don't like them but I've been contemplating maybe getting one. This winter season is supposed to be a bad one. Infants born before 39wks by c-section tend to have issues with upper respiratory issues. Against my better judgement, I'm thinking it may be the right thing to get one this year. The shots are supposed to also give baby immunity through breastmilk so I'm assuming they can do it while your pregnant as long as your not sick. 

I don't know, I'm still toying with it. I don't like the idea of the shots. They mix both A1N1 with the flu shot now. I don't like them mixing two and three together. Let me know what you find out. September is usually the time to get one though so it works in time for flu season. I've also heard that through breastmilk babies are immune because of what's in the breastmilk. Even when momma has a cold or flu their immune due to the breastmilk. SOooo, here I sit contemplating. I'm SO NEUROTIC! Wouldn't it just be easier to get the darn thing and not question every darn decision?! :wacko: :shrug:

I guess you can say I research and advocate, but sometimes I think there's going a little overboard with the thinking. I don't want to be one of those hovering mommies that refuses to let her kid get dirty or fall once in awhile, kwim?

Oh, while I'm at it, I thought I'd share the conversation I had with my friend who had leaking in her abdomen that when the Dr. cut she lost water. She said she pee'd every 20 minutes for DAYS after that and it turned out she lost 40lbs all due to the water weight. Now seeing I only gained 14lbs of overall baby weight because I'm plus size, wouldn't it be a DREAM if I lost flipping 40lbs of water weight? Then I could lose the excess 35lbs to get to my predetermined goal weight (20lbs of that which I had already lost prior to our surprise baby we lost and gained back from excess insulin, hormones and depression) so this could be a good thing...though that's IF and/or WHEN the skin would go back to normal. I'm praying nothing will be hanging from the excess stretching of the water. ((sigh)) I have a whole lot of weight training to do after Christmas. Though I wish I could do it before. I'm told I can do the stretch bands and walking while recuperating from c-section but in no way can I use the heavy weights. 

Alright enough of that talk. :wacko: It's time to get excited about Amelia and enjoy HER. Never mind the weight issue for now. She's a gift I don't take for granted! :happydance:

I'll keep everyone posted after tomorrows appointment. 

In the meantime...NYPAGE, Where and how are you?!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

OctBebe said:


> My Mw hasn't even looked down there since I've been pregnant. Is this normal?
> 
> Oooh Im all for the thread after the babies are here!

Um, I'd have a problem with that! Have you had any sonograms? Has she tested for group b strep? I can't remember how far along you are but you must be close to 35wks. How have you never been checked through your pregnancy?? Maybe she's monitoring a different way? :shrug:


----------



## yourstruly10

Hey ladies I could be totally wrong but I was looking to see if I could find anything to tell us how NYpage was doing and I found another thread she posts on and there are alot of congrats to NY on the arrival of her baby boy ( im thinking shes the only one of that thread called NY since i cant find another).

this is the thread, the last 2-3 pages have congrats to her.
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...ant-2011-welcome-beautiful-gemma-xxx-520.html


----------



## OctBebe

Mommy's Angel said:


> OctBebe said:
> 
> 
> My Mw hasn't even looked down there since I've been pregnant. Is this normal?
> 
> Oooh Im all for the thread after the babies are here!
> 
> Um, I'd have a problem with that! Have you had any sonograms? Has she tested for group b strep? I can't remember how far along you are but you must be close to 35wks. How have you never been checked through your pregnancy?? Maybe she's monitoring a different way? :shrug:Click to expand...

I've had 2 sonograms, one at 12w and then at 20w I am now 38+2 and just saw her yesterday. She just has a feel of baby and listens to his HB but no internals at all.
I haven't been tested for group strep B? I just wizz on a stick and have had 3 blood test during my pregnancy.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

yourstruly10 said:


> Hey ladies I could be totally wrong but I was looking to see if I could find anything to tell us how NYpage was doing and I found another thread she posts on and there are alot of congrats to NY on the arrival of her baby boy ( im thinking shes the only one of that thread called NY since i cant find another).
> 
> this is the thread, the last 2-3 pages have congrats to her.
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...ant-2011-welcome-beautiful-gemma-xxx-520.html

Yup! That's her. Praise God she and baby boy are safe. One of the gals on the thread said her facebook status says they are on level 2 I'm assuming UK? And breastfeeding.



> NY has had her baby boy!
> Hes 6 lbs, 1.4 oz and 19 inches long

They don't know the name and said she would update on bnb when she can.


WTG Nikki! :hugs::kiss::flower: I knew that popping noise sounded fishy. Glad you and baby are doing well and looking forward to hearing your birth story.:winkwink::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

OctBebe said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OctBebe said:
> 
> 
> My Mw hasn't even looked down there since I've been pregnant. Is this normal?
> 
> Oooh Im all for the thread after the babies are here!
> 
> Um, I'd have a problem with that! Have you had any sonograms? Has she tested for group b strep? I can't remember how far along you are but you must be close to 35wks. How have you never been checked through your pregnancy?? Maybe she's monitoring a different way? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I've had 2 sonograms, one at 12w and then at 20w I am now 38+2 and just saw her yesterday. She just has a feel of baby and listens to his HB but no internals at all.
> I haven't been tested for group strep B? I just wizz on a stick and have had 3 blood test during my pregnancy.Click to expand...

Oh okay, as long as your getting some monitoring. I was a bit scared for you if they hadn't seen the baby nor checked for heartbeat. In my honest opinion, you don't always need internals and for good reason. You go messing with the uterus or pelvic wall and it can cause more harm than good. Unless you feel an infection coming on there's no need to look. Things are different there than here and the U.S. Dr.'s like to have their hands in everything. It's not always a good thing to be so clinical and interfere all the time. Though I do believe in moderation because sometimes you can go unmonitored and that isn't always healthy either. sounds like your being monitored as much as you need to be though.:winkwink: As long as you see baby, hear the heartbeat etc.


----------



## OctBebe

Oh thats good to know I was a little worried, I'm sure she would if I asked but I'd rather not.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well, ((sigh)) it's 319am and OBVIOUSLY I'm nervous. My appointment is in 5 hours. Hopefully I won't be rushed in for a c-section and can come home to sleep. My husband and I spent time rearranging the bedroom and have the pack n play in here now with the bassinett. Poor guy. He came home from work, sat for a bit and then rearranged everything, swept, vacuumed, helped me put new linens on the bed, and wash down the walls and woodwork in the bedroom. Not even CLOSE to having her nursery done. She'll be in here anyways for the first couple of months. I just wanted her nursery done so I could nurse her in there, read to her in there and put her for her naps in there. I feel overwhelmed, but then how many of us are REALLY ready?! :shrug: I need to relax.

At any rate, I'm going to try to get some rest. I'll update everyone when I can..."hopefully" when I get back from my appointment. If they decide to do the section this week, maybe they'll give me a day or so? :shrug:


----------



## shelleney

Octbebe - please dont be worried! Its seems that they do things the same in New Zealand as they do in the UK. Its just very different to the USA. I have had scans at 13 weeks and 21 weeks. I go to the midwife every now and again for her to test my wee, blood pressure, measure my bump, and listen to baby's heartbeat. I have not been tested for diabetes or Group B Strep. And I have not had any internal examinations. So please dont worry!! Its just the way NZ/UK do things!! :hugs:

Ooh, cant wait to get an update on Nypage!!! :dance:

Regarding the flu jab - here in the UK, all pregnant women are advised to have the flu jab during their pregnancy. As it is not a live vaccine, it should not make you ill at all. It gives you immunity, and also your baby. I will definitely be having it (in 2 weeks time). But obviously, it is a personal decision, and completely up to you :flower: 

Good luck for your appointment today, MA, I will be thinking about you. I hope you come back to update us after (rather than be rushed off for section). Take care

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Good luck at the appt today MA.

Shelleney - Im having the flu jab tomorrow , i figure like you say.. best to have it if its advised as pregnant women are classed as in the "high risk catagory" ..... even though i only have 3 weeks left it will cover me after the birth too x

Octbebe- Ive not been checked internally at all this pregnancy either xx

TMI ladies but i went to the loo before and when i wiped there was a load of my mucus plug on the tissue .... No blood or streaky pink colour etc , just plug .. so fingers crossed this means my cervix is doing something productive!! :) 
Full Term Tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, how exciting, Mummy!
Fingers crossed its the started of something....but not until tomorrow! :winkwink:
xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ikno haha stay put till at least tomorrow little one, Your not fully baked till tomorrow :haha: xx
Im not keeping my hopes up as i was 13days overdue with my son, but fingers crossed this might mean that i may not go overdue with this little lady :cloud9:


----------



## shelleney

Apparently 2nd babies come earlier than 1st babies.... so FXd!! :flower:
xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Thanks hun, Ooo i really hope so xx :)


----------



## DMG83

kerri - how have i missed this hun, need to get on to your journal lol :yipee: i'm SURE you're not going overdue this time!! 

Shell - your bump is awesome! :thumbup: i need to take my 35wk bump pic today - i took one yesterday but it was all blurry! Need to get DH to take it for me now really rather than trying to do it in a mirror..

MA - Keeping everything crossed for you today that you get to come home and keep baking amelia until october! But if you *do* end up with your c section today.. how incredible that you will be holding amelia in your arms in just a few short hours... :hugs: :cloud9:

I haven't had an internal either (uk) other than at 22weeks when had some leaking fluid but that was done by a REG and not the MW.. i don't think the mw's like to go fiddling around down there at all tbh. So for me i've had on the NHS the 2 scans, 12weeks & 19weeks and i see my mw fortnightly because of my anaemia/blood issues and seeing the consultant once at 26wks saw her for a tiny scan and check (wasn't a full blown scan just literally checking LO "appeared" to be a healthy size - because of my anaemia/blood issues) and seeing them next week for another scan but they don't even take measurements at it, literally just look and feel and say "she is growing well" :shrug: but i'd rather that than too much invasion, LO is doing just perfectly i know!

YT - good detective skills!!! Congratulations NY! :yipee: all these baby announcements are making me broody for my LO to come out.. but not just yet little princess! :kiss:

AFM: Got mw appt today just to check on swelling i've had since friday - hands and feet are huge and i swear i'm puffy around the cheeks now, also i've gained 3lbs since friday and not been eating unhealthy so that must be water retention i presume. So best to just be safe and get it checked - i'm sure it's just that i'm being a fatty incubator atm and that all will be fine! :haha: and for fun things, today i plan on setting up the moses basket and crib with its bedding, pack away LO's clothes into her chest of drawers and have a tidy up of the house which i've neglected the past 3-4 days because i've been doing the nursery up! (which the cleaning isn't fun, but is always satisfying lol)

I'm all for an october babies parenting thread - would hate to lose touch after sharing this journey together! :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

I agree! I would love an October (and september!) parenting thread....when all the babies have arrived, we can think about setting one up!

Nai - hope your appointment goes well today and that the swelling isnt anything serious. Have fun with the nesting too :flower:

xx


----------



## Adele2011

littlestars- you saying about putting pics on here to keep us entertained til we drop made me smile i'll put some more bump pics on
shelleney- that outfit for your little girl is gorgeous my mums got one for my boy cant wait to see it and i love your bump :thumbup:
Kristen- connor + liam will look so cute in their outfits 
mrs k + shelleney- i dont have back pain but with you on the hip pain, and achy knees oh and the new addition sore muscles in top of inner thighs i was in bed majority of fri,sat,sun grrr. 
i'm defo up for carrying on this thread or starting a new one, helping each other out etc :hugs: 
oct bebe- i havent been looked at down there the whole time by midwife and agree it must be a uk, new zealand thing. At the start i went to the nurse as i found a huge cyst but they just said its probs due to hormones and they'll leave it be, not painful but :shrug: i dont want it there lol


----------



## LittleStars

Just wanted to pipe in about itnernal checks..I'm in Canada and despite being under high risk care I don't get internals, though I was getting a transvaginal US until 34 weeks for cervix length. And as for the strep B test.. is that a new thing? I had never heard of it until this pregnancy. I definitely didn't do it last time. 

I'm up for continuing chatting after we've all given birth :)

I was so pooped after the lawn mowing since it was so hot.. As soon as DH came home from school I crashed on the couch and I asked him towake me 30 minutes later but he let me sleep for just over an hour.. Then I wandered aimlessly in the grocery store like a zombie and that's about all I got done. Dammit! I have such good intentions to do a lot each day. Good thing though.. I think I have more than enough food in the freezer for 2 weeks for dinners so that DH can take over. Also, sweetly my DH said that I should/could have asked him to mow the lawn on the weekend although he did admit he wouldn't have bothered with the edging like I do. 

I am definitely hoping to get my flu shot this year. I always get it partly because of DD who also gets it, and partly because my 103 year old grandma won't get one so the family tries to shield her from getting sick. Babies cannot get the flu shot until they are 6 months old and then they need two shots so definitely it's better to get it either while pregnant or even afterwards to shield them from you passing the flu. My only problem is that right now I'm not sure if the doctor's office have the shot yet (we get a slightly different version in Canada than in the USA and it comes out later.. I think ours is more based on the current variants versus last years version which explains the delay), and the clinics the city runs which are so awesomely convenient aren't starting to run intil 2nd week of October.. ekkk. Cutting it close. I'll have to call my doctor's office today. 

So here's my BIL rant today.. have I mentioned how much I don't like my BIL? DH doesn't like him either. He is just a complete wacko, left wing hypocrit who thinks the world can run on love and that if he just puts his needs out to the universe whatever he needs the universe will provide. Okay so that being said and done.. he called up DH last night and said he wanted to get a gift for the twins. Now this is totally out of character for him since he literally doesn't do jack for his 5 yo niece and never got her something when she was born and only for birthdays when his GF of the moment makes him. So fine.. gifts are appreciated. But what he wanted to get us was a diaper service paid for until the twins are toilet trained. Ummm what?? Has he even priced that? For at least 24 months?? is he on crack. He works under the table at a pizza joint. How is he going to pay for this? And nevermind that, we've already bought reusable diapers for the first year or so and don't need the service. And on top of that, apparently he was judging us thinking we were going to use disposable and lectured DH on the environment blah blah. Who is he to insist we do what he wants? I almost want to return the diapers and go disposable to piss him off I hate him so much. Grrrrr.. lol Nevermind the fact that if we accepted this gift he would most likely default on it within a month or two. Okay rant over. I told DH to tell him that he can buy us the larger size of diapers we will need or a gift card for a store where I can get them. Told him to tell his mom similar since she called the other day sort of looking for ideas on what to get and was disappointed that we've bought everything already.. ummm hello.. you kinda left things to lest minute, I assumed you weren't interested.


----------



## DMG83

oh LS just be careful about BIL getting you a gift that's contracted :wacko: SIL did that to us with a "gift" then tried to leave us with a £285 debt cos it was taken out in OUR names, omg i'm still fuming about it.. won't get in to it now as it stresses me out far too much :dohh: but as ungrateful as it may sound, i won't accept a gift like that off ANYONE ever again, learned a huge lesson with SIL :grr: now it's an outright gift or nothing thank you very much! 

Also, like it's any of his business what decisions you make as to diapering your babies! people are so rude!! :grr:

i've been told to go get my flu shot before LO pops too, said you're more susceptible in pregnancy to flu yourself, and also immediately after the birth obviously and then you could pass it to LO if you *did* get the flu.. but i don't know, i did get a fever with it last year but it passed in a few days - i don't know if I want to risk getting a fever whilst i'm pregnant though.. agh decisions decisions!

saw mw about swelling - tested my urine no protein, bp very low as usual so no sign of anything bad! :thumbup: just said that i've overdone it with being on my feet doing the nursery and cleaning so much recently so she said to put my feet up for a few days.. so all good :)


----------



## MrsK

Ooh, congrats NYP! I had some strange stabbing pains in my cervix last night, but didn't get me anywhere. Lucky girl!

I'm all for continuing this thread in the parenting section... I've really enjoyed getting to talk to you girls about everything!

OctBebe, just to repeat what everyone else has said already... not getting internals is totally normal, and is actually a good thing! Less risk of infections and all that. I haven't gotten any internal checks.. and even when I was tested for GBS, I was just given the swab to go do it myself instead of having somebody else sticking things up my privates.. hehe. I'm doing a homebirth though, that's the only reason I get away with that in the US... I think most US doctors start doing internals pretty early on. 

Little-- your BIL sounds like a complete moron. Sorry about that! I hate people who are pushy about their "beliefs" and try to force it down everyone else's throat or lecture you about things. 

AFM-- slept on the couch last night, and that was soo much better than the bed because it's so soft and gives my back a lot of support. So, with tons and tons of pillows, I actually got a very good night's sleep. Looks like I might be sleeping on the couch until this little guy is born!

Had to have a breast exam done yesterday due to a hard, painful mass that developed in my left breast during the course of the pregnancy. At first I assumed it was just a pregnancy symptom.. but eventually realized that it's not quite normal. After the breast exam I was told that the mass shows none of the typical signs for a tumor, but definitely very unusual and strange and I need to get it checked out before I begin nursing... soo.. now I'll be caught up in a flurry of ultrasounds and tests, trying to figure out what's wrong with me before LO is born, I guess. SO not looking forward to that... and also a little scared. It's reassuring to be told that it shows none of the external symptoms of a tumor... but NOT reassuring to be told that it's highly unusual and strange!


----------



## DMG83

MrsK :hugs: hope it turns out to be something minor for you - my friend used to suffer with cysts in her breast - could it be that perhaps? (they are harmless and easily removed from what i gather)

The US does seem to be much more interested in internal exams than UK etc.. I guess both ways have their pros and cons :shrug:


----------



## shelleney

Littlestars - sorry to hear your BIL has pissed you off again. I know how much you hate him :hugs:

Nai - glad the swelling wasnt serious - make sure you put your feet up now! :winkwink:

MrsK - sorry to hear about the breast lump, but im sure its nothing to worry about. Here in the UK, we are advised not to bother checking our breasts for lumps during pregnancy - as during pregnancy they are so lumpy and strange and different to what we are used to, that we would be constantly worried. I trully hope that after the baby is here, whatever it was disappears :hugs:

xx


----------



## MrsK

Yeah, I didn't think it was anything to worry about since pregnancy changed my breasts soo much.. but both midwives thought what I was experiencing was highly unusual and not something they had ever seen before, so they advised me to get it checked. I'm afraid of being sent from one specialist to the next, and just getting stressed out about all of it... I DON'T need that right now. Oh well, better safe than sorry, I guess. And maybe there's some way to get rid of the pain.. because it's been causing me a lot of pain. I'm guessing it's probably something like a cyst or weirdly clogged milk duct.. maybe because of underwire bras or whatever. :shrug: We'll see! I'm not too freaked out about it, just kinda wish I wouldn't have to deal with it at all.


----------



## shelleney

Aww, hope you get some answers soon :hugs:

And happy 38 weeks! :dance:

xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies! 

Bp was high again so they did the amnio. I actually got the Dr. I LIKE and he was hillarious. Didn't hurt, was quick but messy. :rofl: He's a great Dr. though and made it light-hearted. :winkwink:

We thought we wouldn't hear back until 4pm but they called at 115pm to tell us Amelia's lungs are mature and they scheduled our c-section for 730am on Thursday the 29th. I tried to con them into waiting until Sat. October the first but nobody wanted to come in on a Saturday. :shrug: Don't know why! :shrug: :rofl:

I had some pretty intense contractions so they kept me in the office for awhile to be sure I wasn't going into labor. They check my cervix....FULLY CLOSED. What a testimony to how great the cerclage and 17P injections work. I'll be REALLY confident next pregnancy...though not too cocky. Nothing is ever guaranteed. Maybe just a bit more joyful of a new pregnancy and not so neurotic! :thumbup:

At any rate, baby Amelia will be here thursday.:happydance: Can't believe it. We've waited 10 years for this little girl and all of a sudden we're two days away from holding her. :cry: My cup runneth over!


----------



## MrsK

ahh, soo exciting, MA! Can't WAIT to see pictures of Amelia! You'll get to snuggle her in just 2 days!


----------



## LittleStars

Ekk! MA, I'll bet you're in a last minute scramble to get things done. Glad to hear Amelia is ready to make her grand entrance.

MrsK, scary stuff trying to deal with breast tissue problems. I really hope it's nothing more than what you think. I remember going to the doctor's office like 10 years ago with a painful lump and was totally freaked out. Turned out to just be something that happens with hormones once and while around your period. FX there is a simple answer for you too. I remember the doctor telling the fact that it was painful was good as it meant it was likely not a tumor. 

So what have I accomplished today? hah NADA! I took DH to school and then took DD shopping. She got a new pair of shoes and toilet paper. So exciting! I'm hoping to get some stuff done tonight after DD goes to bed since DH is out late and there isn't much on tv tonight. Also, battery is charged in camera.. I just need to figure it out now before posting pictures.


----------



## OctBebe

Exciting MA! I can't wait to see her.

Ever morning I wake up now I think "is today the day", OH hugged me and asked me this morning "can you go into labour now, I don't want to go to work" Silly!!


----------



## DMG83

MA - i'm actually really tearful for you knowing that you're going to have your darling amelia with you on thursday! :hugs: so wonderful! xx


----------



## LittleStars

OctBebe said:


> Exciting MA! I can't wait to see her.
> 
> Ever morning I wake up now I think "is today the day", OH hugged me and asked me this morning "can you go into labour now, I don't want to go to work" Silly!!

My Dh did the opposite.. he told me he realized that he has mid-terms coming up he needs to study for and take and he'd be really screwed if I went into labor now so could I please hold out until at the earliest Thursday October 6th in the afternoon after his math class.


----------



## OctBebe

LMAO, I hope your DH is right, its my birthday on the 6th :D. But in saying he wants baby to come out this morning, last night he said "can you not go into labour tonight becoz im really tired" HA!


----------



## yourstruly10

Wow MA so exciting that you will be meeting your little girl so soon! I cant wait to see pictures.

Im starting to get a little impatient. I get contractions daily and its easy to bring them on they just never last longer then an hour. 18 days until im due and 11 days until being induced most likely. Hoping to get thngs going on their own. After all the pre term labor you'd think she'd be ready to come but I think she's going to be stubborn. Im hoping my growth scan was off just a little since she was measuring 7lb 7oz at 36+6 already and I dont want to deliver a huge baby lol.

My hubby keeps asking me to go into labor so he can go on parental leave. Think he's sick of the guessing game since last time we had a for sure date at this point.

Took DD swimming this morning and the only thing I could think the whole time was " i hope my water doesn't break and I dont notice it". I have been having dreams about it breaking for almost 3 days now. 

Im not sure if they do sweeps here in Canada really but im going to ask my doctor about them on Thursday. Im already a 3 so it shouldn't be a problem i dont think.

Hope everyone else is doing well and feeling good. Cannot believe we are all almost there. I also agree the keeping this thread going after the babies are born(in a diff section of course) would be wonderful.


----------



## MrsK

Ha, my OH also asks me to go into labor so he won't have to go to work... watch it happen very early on a Saturday morning after he barely got any sleep! lol!

I didn't get much done today either.. don't really have a lot on my schedule these days. I try to have something to look forward to at least several times a week so time doesn't drag too much, but I spend most of my days watching Netflix, reading, or just relaxing on the couch. I figure I won't get the chance to be lazy much pretty soon!


----------



## mommyof3girls

MA- That is exciting that you will be holding your LO soon. 


I had a nice 2 hour stay in the L&D last night. I was having contractions that were 2-3 minutes apart and last a minute. So I called the Dr and I got sent in. I was checked when I got there and was still the same dilated as I was at my appointment. I found out that my cervix is tilted backwards yet again. So as the nurse was checking me it was awful pain. As they monitored me my contractions stayed the same as they were when I called. Then I realized that I was having a lot of back pain after each contractions. I'm wondering if that is back labor? The nurse came back in 2 hours later and checked me again and she hit my cervix wrong so I tensed up and would not relax so she could check me more. She did say that the baby's head is lower and that my cervix should be normal soon. Even though my contractions were real and consistant and extremely intense, I wasn't dilating right so I was going to be discharged. The dr. (the girl one that I don't like) was the on call last night and she didn't want to come in, Told the nurse, to tell me to go home and if it continued to come in today. Even when I called her last night she was rude. 

My contractions have not changed and I even have broken down and cried a couple times since being sent home. My husband and I decided that we are just waiting it out until I can't take anymore. I have lost even more chunks of mucus plug today. I just want to see my actual doctor, who understands and knows my history. So here I sit in complete pain. But I'm sucking it up a little while longer. The baby is still moving like she should so I'm not to worried about that now. 

I'm just ready to hold my baby girl.


----------



## zb5

Oh wow, I've missed so much!

Congrats nypage!!!

MA, so exciting about Thursday! I know you would have preferred October, but was Thursday one of the okay days or is that someone else's birthday already? I can't remember! :)

mommyof3, those contractions sound really frustrating. :( But they will get you somewhere eventually!

MrsK, I hope everything is okay with the lump. I have heard the same as LittleStars, if it were a tumor it shouldn't hurt. Hopefully it is a cyst or something that can be drained so it stops causing pain.

Not much going on here. I had some crampy feelings after walking around a bit today. I haven't been walking much recently but did about 2 miles today, and by the end I was feeling crampy. But honestly I'm not sure if they were uterus cramps or gas cramps! :blush: Still, it would probably be good for me to keep walking to try and move things along. My DH is also asking me to go into labor. I'm honestly not sure why, because he has a lot of stuff to get done right now! He works for himself so work doesn't just stop when the baby comes (although he will do his best). He's got needy clients breathing down his neck. I think honestly he is just scared by how big my belly is every time I walk into a room and can't imagine it getting any bigger!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> Oh wow, I've missed so much!
> 
> Congrats nypage!!!
> 
> MA, so exciting about Thursday! I know you would have preferred October, but was Thursday one of the okay days or is that someone else's birthday already? I can't remember! :)
> 
> mommyof3, those contractions sound really frustrating. :( But they will get you somewhere eventually!
> 
> MrsK, I hope everything is okay with the lump. I have heard the same as LittleStars, if it were a tumor it shouldn't hurt. Hopefully it is a cyst or something that can be drained so it stops causing pain.
> 
> Not much going on here. I had some crampy feelings after walking around a bit today. I haven't been walking much recently but did about 2 miles today, and by the end I was feeling crampy. But honestly I'm not sure if they were uterus cramps or gas cramps! :blush: Still, it would probably be good for me to keep walking to try and move things along. My DH is also asking me to go into labor. I'm honestly not sure why, because he has a lot of stuff to get done right now! He works for himself so work doesn't just stop when the baby comes (although he will do his best). He's got needy clients breathing down his neck. I think honestly he is just scared by how big my belly is every time I walk into a room and can't imagine it getting any bigger!!

It's my aunts birthday and my other cousins granddaughter's 1st birthday who's mother conceived her while on drugs. Poor kid.

I've come to terms and we'll just make Amelia's birthday her own special day anyways. Though I did try to buy of the Dr.'s by asking them if they'd think about delivering her on Sat the 1st. :rofl: Can't understand WHY they refuse to go in on a Sat. :shrug: :lol:

I'm going in tomorrow evening for pre-testing. Already we're overwhelmed on facebook with joyful friends and family.....ppl have said they'll be visiting. Umm, I'm thinking they'll have to give us a private room if they know whats good for them. There'll be so many ppl walking in. Not to mention the nurses on postpartum know me from our loss and from the many times I've been on the floor for surgery this time. It's going to be one heck of a celebration....10 years in the waiting. I pray we'll be up for it all. :wacko: :lol: I can't wait to hold my little girl!


Called my mom and told her....she was pretty short and asked if we'd like her to show up at 7am. I told her it'd be awhile and they may take her to nicu then to bond for bf'ing with me, so probably noon time or something. She said okay and goodbye. No excitement in her voice at all. I don't know why I'm surprised. Her demeaner will change when she's in front of everyone at the hospital. She'll be all excited and feel like the center as a first time grandmom. I don't get her at all but I suppose it's nothing to worry about. :winkwink:


----------



## mommyof3girls

zb5 said:


> Oh wow, I've missed so much!
> 
> Congrats nypage!!!
> 
> MA, so exciting about Thursday! I know you would have preferred October, but was Thursday one of the okay days or is that someone else's birthday already? I can't remember! :)
> 
> mommyof3, those contractions sound really frustrating. :( But they will get you somewhere eventually!
> 
> MrsK, I hope everything is okay with the lump. I have heard the same as LittleStars, if it were a tumor it shouldn't hurt. Hopefully it is a cyst or something that can be drained so it stops causing pain.
> 
> Not much going on here. I had some crampy feelings after walking around a bit today. I haven't been walking much recently but did about 2 miles today, and by the end I was feeling crampy. But honestly I'm not sure if they were uterus cramps or gas cramps! :blush: Still, it would probably be good for me to keep walking to try and move things along. My DH is also asking me to go into labor. I'm honestly not sure why, because he has a lot of stuff to get done right now! He works for himself so work doesn't just stop when the baby comes (although he will do his best). He's got needy clients breathing down his neck. I think honestly he is just scared by how big my belly is every time I walk into a room and can't imagine it getting any bigger!!

That is exactly what I'm telling myself. I'm trying my hardest to think positive about it because if I don't it really gets to me.


----------



## nypage1981

Hello everyone!!! First, thank yo uso so so so so much for each and every comment and concern about me. It is always so humbling to see such an outpour of kindness on this thread! 

Sorry its late, but as you all may know, I had my baby boy that night I was concerned about things....it was sunday evening that I was concerned, and after 6 hours of contractions that got bad, I called and went to L&D. They found waters had broken. So at 336 am my baby boy was born c section. The section was horrible, it lasted about 1.5 hours and they had to call another doctor in to figure things out. Apparently, too much scar tissue formed from the first section and they had a hard time getting in, and had to scrape much of the vascular layer off the uterus, causing bleeding that was hard to control. In all of this, I felt so sick and lots of pressure and pain, and freaked out kinda hard close to an hour. This was a very bad surgery, then my baby boy headed to level 2 nursery and I was so worried. I couldn't see him for 7 hours after birth since I was numb. He had no name yet and I wanted to see him to name him and couldn't. THEN the doctor who did the section came in and basically told me I shouldn't at all have another baby, because the section was so bad she wouldn't do it again. SO I was a mess, and just got told this was for sure my last child when it was NOT going to be.....I was already excited for the next baby towards the end of this one....so I was devastated.....She did say that IF I did want to do this again, it would have to wait a year and a half, and the c section incision would be done vertical....and still be dangerous and risky. UGH. So all in all, not the greatest experience yet I saw my baby come me and that moment I knew it was all worth it. I love him with everything and am amazed that he is early and doing so well with everything. It sstill makes me want another one so badly, but I am trying not to think of that and enjoy him. So thats my story, sorry so long and slightly a bummer! I am happy, trust me! 

Still in the hospital until Thursday (bless you MA, I will be thinking of you having your Amelia that day. )

In quite a bit of discomfort. Since they had so much trouuble in the c section, they knew i'd be in more pain than I should, so they're keeping me doped up. My baby is named Kian Patrick and weighed 6lbs 1 oz and is a whoppin 19" long. So he is just a peanut. But lots of hair! And has been latching on really well, although kinda fussing with feedings. Im exhausted and loving life!

This is my angel. He is beautiful.
 



Attached Files:







314974_295784907101737_100000106893720_1393047_1837300162_n.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 8









297460_295218610491700_100000106893720_1390669_1183900409_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 8









316274_2417667919477_1184755982_2862754_2077475691_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7


----------



## yourstruly10

oh nypage1981 he is absolutely beautiful. Im so sorry your section went bad and about the news you got after. I am very happy to hear you and kian are doing well. What a lovely name.


----------



## Phantom710

wonderful news NY :)


----------



## mommyof3girls

Ny- sorry your section went bad. I'm happy that your little man is doing well. Congrats.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

NY, so glad you and baby are well. I'm sorry to hear about the scarring. Maybe there's still a chance since she DID say she could open up a different way. If it's impossible and having another child is still on your heart, maybe you can decide on other options such as surrogacy or adoption. In all likelihood though, it looks like the potential is still there a year or so down the line and I think you'll be more prepared physically and emotionally to decide what's best for you. :winkwink: :hugs: In the meantime, love on that beautiful little boy of yours. I'm SO glad your both alright! :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congrats ny hunny glad you and baby are both well xx


----------



## shelleney

Oh Nyp! Im so sorry to hear about your traumatic experience :hugs:
But your little boy is absolutely gorgeous! I cant believe how much hair he has!
And I have to say, I adore his name - Kian Patrick - its wonderful!!
Hope you recover well, and keep in touch :hugs:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Ooh MA! how exciting! :dance:
I cant believe you will be meeting your darling little Amelia tomorrow!!
Im sorry that its not in October, and that its the same day as those other 2 birthdays, but it will be sooo special! To finally hold her in your arms... :cloud9:
I just cant wait to hear from you afterwards, and obviously to see some photos of her.
xx


----------



## MrsK

ooh, Nyp, your boy is GORGEOUS! That's exactly how a "perfect" baby looks in my mind.. hehe.. exactly how I would imagine my boy! (Except mine will probably be a total fatty and not so perfectly petite.. hehe)

I'm so sorry you had a terrible surgery like that.. hope you recover quickly and everything heals well. And hopefully you'll be able to have another pregnancy if you choose to! With advanced planning and consultation it would probably be less traumatic than this c-section.

Mommyof3girls- hope those contractions get you somewhere very soon! I don't understand why nurses are often so unfriendly and downright mean.... Why did they choose a profession where they spend all their time with people, and are supposed to HELP them?!


----------



## zb5

MA, so excited about tomorrow! I'm sure from now on, September 29 will have no other meaning to you but Amelia's birthday. :) Hope you can get some rest before tomorrow. Which sounds impossible knowing you'll have a baby tomorrow, but please try! :)

nypage, congrats on baby Kian, he is a total cutie! The C-section sounds really rough, and the news the doctor told you afterward. I'm guessing a VBAC is totally out of the question?

Well the midwife told me it was fine to get the flu shot either before or after delivery so I'm going to try to get it soon. Then I will harass all my friends and family to get theirs. :blush: Am I an overbearing parent already??? It is just scary to think that itty bitty babies are not allowed to get flu shots until they're 6 months old. I honestly never thought about it before so I never worried about getting my flu shot, but now with a baby to worry about, I want to tell everyone to get get theirs so they don't give my baby the flu!


----------



## LittleStars

Mommy - that seriously sucks that you are in such pain and they won't admit you and at least help you get to a more productive level of labor. Mind you at least this way maybe you'll get your doctor that you want instead of nasty one. 

Nypage - OMG!!! That little boy almost needs a haircut already! lol He is precious and worth all the pain! Congratulationsand best of luck with recovery. Hopefully down the road the doctor will be able to US scan the scar tissue area and let you know when it would be advisable to go ahead with another pregnancy. :)

Yours - I love the new picture of Ava! Is it from her birthday party? Adorable. I was just having the conversation with DH about swimming this weekend and what if my water broke and then DH was making jokes about having to post signs saying the pool was closed due to woman's water breaking and gross it would be. Gee thanks honey! Needless to say I'm not going swimming this weekend.

My DH revised his demand on when I can and cannot go into labor. He said after Wednesday, so now anyitme Wednesday overnight onwards is okay with him because he has one less midterm than he thought. Meanwhile my mom was telling me to go into early labor this weekend. I talked to my sister.. turns out because we're due the same time my mom is really hoping that I'll go early and my sister will go late to create the longest interval between the deliveries so she can spend lots of time with me and the twins before leaving to see my sister and her baby.


----------



## zb5

lol LittleStars... don't you love everyone telling you when to go into labor? :haha:


----------



## LittleStars

I'm just looking forward to the side-eyes I'll get again at my doctor's appointment today when I insist that I will not be going into early labor. :) Actually I am looking forward to my appointment though since I'll get to hear how chubby the babies are. That being said I'm not looking forward to the US part since the past few times I get really sick from being on my back and nearly pass out.


----------



## DMG83

such a gorgeous little boy NY :kiss: DH and I have already discussed adoption in the future and it's a wonderful thing to do IF you do have issues in the future with your scars.. but hopefully you will be able to have another pregnancy in the future

MA still so excited for you for tomorrow.. and it really doesn't matter who she shares her day with because it's going to be Amelia's special day and everyone will remember it for that reason! :hugs:

hope everyone is well and bumps are cooking nicely still :)


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks everyone. Having an aweful experience is almost erased when you meet your little one. its amazing! Also, I cannot believe the hair he has when he was a few weeks early! Such a cutie. I will let time heal and see what I can do about carrying my last child. I do hate the thought to risk life and leave my little ones, but will consult more with doctors after a while to see what the deal is. 

Zb- thats not over protective its smart! Flu is detrimental on our Little babys. I was told if you get the shot, and are BFing, then the baby gets that immunization as well so its not too much of a big deal if others around you aren't getting it...but im going to have my 7 year old daughter and OH have theirs too, as precautionary. I still need mine, was supposed to at my next OB appt!

MA- good LUCK! Oh im so excited for you. Will say a little prayer tonight for you and Amelia. Get us updated whenever you can, take your time, I know how busy you'll be, trust me! Also, now I totally relate with you about wanting that october baby but having septmeber one, but I love him so much I dont care anymore! 

Mommyof3 girls and Yourstruly- seems you will be shortly following with a baby soon, hope you girls are feeling well! 

I cannot wait to see who is next, well, we know MA is tomorrow, but who is next to go into labor! Hope we are all hanging in there!


----------



## yourstruly10

Morning everyone! 

Thanks little stats it is from her birthday. I cannot believe my baby is 1 lol. 

Feeling pretty ok today. Huge increse in discharge though(sorry TMI).thought it might be m water but it's not leaking, dripping or gushing just kinda overly wet all the time. Doesn't soak a pad or anything but the second I wipe it's wet down there again. Really annoying. My pubic bone still feels like it could break in half at any moment but Tylenol is helping that so far.

Other then that things are good. No contractions nothing. I think after all the pre term labor and what not this baby is going to be stubborn and stay put. Lol.


----------



## katerdid

Congrats Nicole!! So sorry about that traumatic experience and the news afterward! Hope you recover quickly xxx

MA! It's so exciting that you get to meet Amelia tomorrow! Even if it's not October :)


----------



## mommyof3girls

LittleStars- That is what I'm hoping for. :)

NY- I hope you are right.

MA- I still can't believe that you will be meeting your LO tomorrow. :happydance: I hope everything goes smooth for you. 




I just wish I could get a full nights sleep. I know that if I get some rest that my body will do what it is suppose too. But with all the contractions and the baby kicking in between it just isn't happening. I can't picture being pregnant much longer. I would not wish this on the person I like the least. I seriously have been spoiled by my older 4 girls and the quick easy lasting no longer than 10 hours complete labor and deliveries.


----------



## LittleStars

Well my appointment went well today. I had a really nice nurse (same as last week) and even though I kinda miss my old usual nurse she is such a peach I was happy to have her. The babies are measuring a little off of each other with one at 6lbs and the other estimated at 6lbs 12oz. Baby A which is the smaller of the two was moving like crazy though so the tech was having an issue measuring so she's probably off a little. Since she's moving so well though the doctor isn't too worried but just told me to call definitely if her activity level seems to be dropping off. Other than that I didn't gain any weight since last appointment and everthing else was good from bloodwork and strepB stest. So yay! We're a go for the section on the 7th assuming I don't go into spontaneous labor (which I won't!!). I got fitted for compression socks which apparently I get the pleasure of wearing. lol They are so ugly. Also, doctor told me how to ask (the magic words they respond to) the nurse for more pain meds after surgery and also said that I can definitely keep my staples in longer than my stay since I felt they were taken out a little early last time. These were two things I was really concerned about and feel much better about.

MA - I'm sure you're enjoying you last quiet night with DH, or running around like a chicken without a head trying to get things done but in case you read this before you go in tomorrow. Best wishes that all goes smoothly and you have a speedy recovery. I'll be looking forward to lots of pictures when you're up to it!

And speaking of pictures.. I have some.. but I don't know where the cord is to attach the computer to the camera is.. need to find the packaging for the camera. lol I am so pathetic. I'm a real ditz at times, losing things and such.


----------



## DMG83

All the best for tomorrow MA :hugs:


----------



## OctBebe

Im not too sure what time it is in US but its Thursday here, I had to remember your a day behind. Goodluck for tomorrow MA!!


----------



## yourstruly10

So excited for you MA. Tomorrow is almost here! Hope everything goes great and smooth and cant wait to see pictures and hear all about your beautiful little girl.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

11 hours and counting Octbebe :lol:

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kristin83

Good luck tomorrow MA!! :hugs:


----------



## mommyof3girls

Mommy's Angel said:


> 11 hours and counting Octbebe :lol:
> 
> Thanks everyone!

Good luck tomorrow. By the time I wake up in the morning you will be a proud mama.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

mommyof3girls said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 11 hours and counting Octbebe :lol:
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow. By the time I wake up in the morning you will be a proud mama.Click to expand...

An ungodly hour for us. :rofl: I'm sure this is Gods funny way of sharing how sleepless nights will be with Amelia. :lol:

Had pre-op appointment today and right now I'm happy with the medical team. They all seem to be on the same page. My Doula has permission as of now to go in with Doug. I have to make sure everyone is on the same page when we meet with them in the room tomorrow. I'm thinking we'll have our private room. Facebook has been OVERFLOWING with responses, the church, the prayer net, family and friends are going over the top. I'm thinking they'll want to give us that private room or they'll have insanity. The nursing staff from Dougs unit, the phlebs from our laboratory down stairs, even nurses from postpartum who've been with us since the loss of Jackson are planning to come by. Umm, I only hope we'll be awake, aware and that I'll be normal acting. :rofl: :wacko:

I'm SO humbled by the responses coming back already. It's CRAZY! So God to see all these responses with loving-kindness. \o/ I can barely hold my composure.

Keep you posted. Doug has been warned by everyone they need pics right away. :rofl: Poor guy. He's got new batteries in the camera, some extra's and the doodad thing that he needs to upload. Hopefully he won't forget the laptop. :lol:

Love to you all. :hug:


----------



## Lys

NY! CONGRATS! Your son is so handsome! I do know what you mean about forgetting all of the awfulness as soon as your holding that lil one!! :flower:

MA! So happy and excited for you! I can't wait to see pics and hear about everything!! :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Good morning from the UK. I am up and awake early today, and excited about the fact that it is THURSDAY!! Amelia's birth day!!! :cake:
Mommy's Angel - I will be thinking of you all day. Good luck with everything, I know you will be fine! I just cant wait to hear the birth story, and see the photos of your daughter!
Lots of love xx


----------



## Adele2011

Littlestars and Yourstruly- hehe i'd thought bout my waters breaking at the pool 2 :haha: i'm still going to go 2moro tho i go to a aquanatal class and it hasnt happened yet so we'll see :blush: 
Ma- woohoo bit confused about the time difference but i reckon you'll have Amelia now :happydance: hope everything goes/went ok :hugs: looking forward to pics 
ny- sorry the labour was tough. Kian is gorgeous agree bout lots of hair bless him :happydance: he's so cute, congrats. 

so who's next? lys- surely its your turn now :happydance:


----------



## OctBebe

Ohhh thinking of MA right about now.

Lys already had her boy. :) (yeah?) lol


----------



## shelleney

Lys already had her baby boy!
And I think MA's C-section is in 2 hours time??
xx


----------



## LittleStars

Not it!


----------



## LittleStars

Okay.. this is a start.. I finally took the time to figure out my new camera and get it all sorted on the computer.. 

There are all from 36weeks, 5 days

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/lylotte/DSC00001.jpg
https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/lylotte/DSC00016.jpg
https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/lylotte/DSC00008.jpg

Here's the moses baskets my mom did the dressings for. I'm not sure if you can tell but it's lilac under the lacy material. https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/lylotte/DSC00019.jpg


----------



## yourstruly10

OoOoO I'll he next! Please let me be next. I cant even lift my leg into my pants anymore my pubic bone is seriously going to split in half if I do. I am having the hardest time with Ava too. I can't pick her up anymore. I see the doctor this morning so hopefully things are changing down there or I'll get a date since she said she'd induce around 39 weeks.

Little stars- your bump is amazing and those Moses baskets are beautiful.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Fab Bump Little stars and those moses baskets are stunning!


----------



## mommyof3girls

I want to be next too. My contractions are kicking my butt. I did get sleep last night, then I laid in the bath tub to try and relax and I fell asleep in there. Now I'm sitting on the couch wondering if I should take a nap. I'm getting rested like my husband wanted me too. I think I have been really stressed by everything and it was causing me not to progress. Probably crazy but it is a thought. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## DMG83

LS your bump is awesome!!! how gorgeous are your baskets too - very talented mum!! :cloud9:

here's my 35 week bump - i know most of you ladies are weeks ahead of me..


https://i56.tinypic.com/2ewm9t2.pnghttps://i54.tinypic.com/s5fs6d.png

and a couple of my nursery decal:


https://i51.tinypic.com/8xk8kk.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/o03pck.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/r2jm11.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/wvnzgl.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/ftq7g5.jpg


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Beautiful bump nai and i love the decal its lovely and youve done a great job xx

Heres my Full term bumpy xx

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/37ddd.jpg


----------



## MrsK

LittleStars, the baskets are so cute! Love them!

I think Mommyof3girls definitely deserves to go next! 
After that.. I sure wouldn't mind being next! I've decided to go into labor Saturday morning, because I have things going on until then. Ha.. wish it were as easy as deciding, though! Last night was total misery, again.. awful back pain and just a few short hours of restless sleep. If I don't get this baby out soon, I won't have any energy for labor!


----------



## DMG83

kerri - your bump is just gorgeous as always!

mrsk - sorry you're having a hard time sleeping.. i feel a bit guilty with everyone really suffering because other than the other night i'm sleeping really well and actually feel great.. but being a few weeks behind everyone i imagine i've got all of this to come very very soon! So making the most of feeling good by nesting like a mad woman lol x


----------



## shelleney

Little stars - wow, what a great bump! and your Moses baskets are the most beautiful ones Ive ever seen!

Nai - you're only 4 days behind me, Hun. So not miles behind everyone! and your bump is so small and cute. also, the flowers on the nursery wall are stunning!

Mummy - Your bump is gorgeous! so neat and tidy! Im jealous!

Anyone heard from Mommy's Angel? Cant stop thinking about her! 

xx


----------



## yourstruly10

Well I'm home from my appointment. Blood pressure is creeping up so doctor stripped my membranes and said I have an 80% chance of going into labor in the next 24 to 48 hours. Keeping my fingers crossed. Hope it's soon for you also mommyof3girls.


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, Yourstruly! How exciting!! :dance:
Keep us posted!!
xx


----------



## Lys

Beautiful bumps ladies!! 
Nai love the wall decals!
Adele, I think you had mentioned me... here is a pic of my lil man! Born 09/19!! :cloud9:

I am having a TERRIBLE reaction to something. I have giant clusters of hives and am in so much pain. I have a Dr.s appt today at 1p and am hoping they can help clear it right up. I did some Internet searching last night and it seems there are a lot of women w/ postpartum hives and it seems to be linked to breast feeding. I hope that is not the case... I didn't sleep well because I was so itchy and in so much pain from the swelling. :cry: Any of you Moms ever have this or hear of this?!

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm36/alyssaedelen/Noah.jpg


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lys - He is soooo cute xxxx
Ohh no ive not heard of the hives :( , hope they clear up soon xx


----------



## Kristin83

He's adorable!!

I havent heard of that before either


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear about the hives, Lys. Hope it clears up soon.
Noah is gorgeous BTW :)

Anyone heard from MA yet??
xx


----------



## Lys

MA's husband updated her facebook and said baby was born this morning and that Mother and baby were healthy and recovering!!


----------



## LittleStars

Noah is voguing!! :)

Lys - never heard of the rash thing myself. Sounds unpleasant to say the least. Boo! I hope the doctor can get it cleared up asap.


----------



## yourstruly10

Lys said:


> MA's husband updated her facebook and said baby was born this morning and that Mother and baby were healthy and recovering!!

Yay! Happy to hear mommy and baby are doing well. Congrats MA!!


----------



## Lys

LittleStars said:


> Noah is voguing!! :)
> 
> Lys - never heard of the rash thing myself. Sounds unpleasant to say the least. Boo! I hope the doctor can get it cleared up asap.

HAHA... He is voguing!! Thanks for the comments ladies! Can't wait to meet your lil ones as well!! I went to the Dr. this afternoon for my hives and was prescribed prednisone which is a type of steroid so hoping that fixed me up soon!

CONGRATS MA!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## DMG83

So happy to hear an update on MA - i came online tonight to see if there had been one! Can't wait to see a pic of her LO :cloud9: so happy 

i know i've already said it but Noah is GORGEOUS!! xx


----------



## MrsK

Congrats MA! So happy for you! You've waited a long time for Amelia.. you deserve all the snuggling and cuddling you can get :)

Lys, hope the steroids clear things up... definitely sounds very unpleasant!


----------



## yourstruly10

Well I had my sweep this morning and nothing until literally a minute ago. My back started hurting a little and im pretty sure i just lost my plug followed by a show. Hopefully thats a good sign.


----------



## yourstruly10

Never mind no more guessing!!!! My water just broke!!


----------



## Kristin83

good luck yourstruly!! cant wait to see pics!


----------



## mommyof3girls

Good luck yourstruly!!!! I hope it is quick and easy for you.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Good luck yourstruly xx


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, Yourstruly!!!!!! How exciting! :dance:

Good luck with everything! I hope it all runs smoothly for you....

Cant wait to see pics of Ali :)

xx


----------



## DMG83

Good luck YT!!!!


----------



## Adele2011

love the bumpies :happydance: and those nursery decals are stunning, v pretty. 
lys- i haven't heard bout rash either it sounds rubbish hope the steroids kick in soon for you. I think i've lost the plot i knew you had baby and put a comment previously but ? haha but i got to see a new pic :thumbup: and he's lush the vogue comment made me chuckle. Thanks for update on ma. 
Yourstruly- hope everything goes quick and easy thanks for updating us. You typing away whilst your waters were breaking :haha:

Now i've decided i want a sweep dont even care if they use a brush :haha: just get him out :baby:


----------



## Mrsturner

Aww so many babies coming!! Congrats MA and good luck yourstruely! xx


----------



## Phantom710

yay!!! congrats yours!!!!!!


----------



## zb5

Good luck yt! Congrats MA! Can't wait to see pics of Amelia and Ali! :)


----------



## LittleStars

I love that YoursTruly is posting while her waters are broken and she should be off to the hospital! hehe 

Congrats for going into labor and hope all is well with baby and momma.

Congratulations too to MA - looking forward to the official announcement and pictures!

Not much going on here. Just promising myself 'no naps today' so I can get some stuff done. Just general cleaning and hanging out with daughter.


----------



## katerdid

Oo, good luck Yourstruly!!!! 
And congrats to MA - I can't wait til hear how everything went and to see pics of your lovely lady!


----------



## MrsK

Good luck, YoursTruly! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## LittleStars

So I napped.. lol I tried so hard not to but I did.. but I kinda did it sitting upright and just holding my head up so does that still count? lol

On the bright side I'm getting some cleaning done so that's at least something. 

So no pictures yet eh? Hrmm.. I just might have to insist people post some pictures of pets or something to pass the time :)


----------



## Kristin83

animal pics :D

This is finnegan checking out one of the babies
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/IMAG0045.jpg

finnegan again trying to wake up hubby for food
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/2011-09-24_04-48-45_696.jpg

Hope that helps LS lol and hopefully we get some baby pics soon!


----------



## shelleney

Littlestars - I will post some pics of my nursery tomorrow (when its daylight, its too dark now, and you wouldnt get the full benefit).
xx


----------



## katerdid

I'll go ahead and post a pic while we wait :)
here's my little William striking a pose: 
https://i56.tinypic.com/2m7awxe.jpg


----------



## shelleney

Oh Kate :cloud9:
He is absolutely gorgeous!! I just want to squeeze him! (but i wont)
xx


----------



## mommyof3girls

kristen- I love the kitty

Katerdid- he is adorable

Daddy took Kinleigh to buildabear today and she was one very happy baby.
here is a pic of her happiness.


----------



## shelleney

Aww. bless Kinleigh! she is so cute!
xx


----------



## LittleStars

I love the pictures girls! :)

Build a Bear is so evil!!! Sooooo expensive when my daughter goes there. But I'll admit you can get some wicked coupons from them on birthdays and anniversaries of when you made an animal etc. 

I'll post pictures of the unfinished nursery too tomorrow when there is some sunshine. There was none today, rather a miserable day really. Finally cracked open the puzzle I've been threatening for a while. I refuse to go into labor before I finish the puzzle. It's 1000 pieces. That should take me until Wednesday easily since I'm being dragged from the house all weekend. Tomorrow I get to go to MIL's to sit and watch everyone swim and make small talk and then on Sunday DD and I are leaving DH to his studying and going over to have tea at my parents house since it's my dad's birthday and then my brother who will also be there is taking DD for a few hours while I entertain myself shopping or the like. 

Speaking of which... I want to get a present for DD for when the babies are born. Not 'from' the babies because that's kinda weird since I'm pretty sure newborns can't shop but you know what I mean. Anyway, I was planning on getting a necklace, found a Swarovski crystal shaped in an elongated heart in Cinderella blue which is DD's current favorite princess. I told DH about my idea to get something and he agreed but thought that a toy would be better. And then recently DD read my dial watch and got the time on it despite never having been taught how to tell time and then begged for me to buy her a watch. So what do you think a 5 year old would honestly appreciate more?

And speaking of that watch thing.. so today I was telling DH a story and as usual I spelled certain words so DD wouldn't know what we were talking about. She cannot read yet. And so you can understand how floored we were when she was understanding half the words I was spelling, from simple ones like m-o-m to b-i-r-t-h-d-a-y and N-i-c-o-l-e. First of all.. what the what? and second of all, does this mean I have to start talking pig latin? lol


----------



## nypage1981

Little- I would do a toy and something more meaningful. It could even be a movie or something. I gave Ella a bear that says Big Sister that was from the baby. She loves stufefd animals still at 7 so felt very special. Then from me I just gave her the new Barbie Charm school movie. She has them all......she was happy to get the gifts as a surprise in the hospital. Funny each of your babies is 6 lbs, my guy was only that!

MA- congrast for having yoru baby, cant wait for the update...but certainly know that after a c sectin its very hard to get on here...so may be a few days yet. Hope you feel well. 

YT- bet yours is born already too. Cant wait for an update!

Anyone else feeling labor signs? 

Nai- cute bumpy!

Kristin- thats cute the cat is looking at the baby. Does he climb in with it ever? How are you sleeping with 2? Im up at 2 am to feed tonight, and now at 4 im still awake just cuz im done sl;eeping the night apparently. Its aweful! 
So exciting for everyeon to be going soon! 

Lys- did you have the doc appt yet? What was the verdict? Sounds not fuN! But cute little guy:) 

Kate- same to you, adorable little man. We have such cute little boys! Lol. You are probably sick of seeing mine on Facebook pics....but I cant stop taking cell phone pics of like everything he does and posting them. Oooops. 

I am kinda worried...been over doing things and have shopped both days we've been home and nested the rest of the time. Today I began some real bad pain in c section area and my back. Then tonigt I ended up with fever and chills and woke up drenched through all the covers in sweat. This was my fever breaking, so thats good...hope it was just my body telling me Enough. I forget im 4 days Post- op from a very bad surgery and repair...I should have been relaxing not shopping and moving things around and cleaning....sigh. Im dumb!


----------



## LittleStars

Happy 1st of October girls! For those of you hoping for a Halloween baby just 30 more days! lol For the rest of us who didn't go early, you can pop now, you made it. 

Nypage - ohhh... my daughter wants the Charm School movie too.. good idea. She wants so many toys it's hard to keep up but I'm sure I can find a good one at ToysRUs on Sunday when I get some freetime. DH will be happier if I get her a toy so it makes sense to do that. I know what you mean about doing to much after getting out of the hospital. I know I did so much immediately afterwards last time, shopping for necessities like bottling stuff etc. I'm determined to milk my situation with DH when he's around this time. 

So we're not going to MIL's today. Yay! She and her husband are sick (they are always coming down or getting better from something which makes sense since they are hardcore smokers for life). I'm sad for DD not to go swimming but thankful not to have to do the whole visit thing. 

No signs of labor from me.


----------



## zb5

Aww, cute pictures everyone! nypage, take care of yourself! That def sounds like overdoing it. Hope we hear from yt and MA soon.

No signs of labor here either. My mom was just visiting for the past few days and I was asking her about her labors, she said her water broke first with both me and my sister before any contractions started. So now I am thinking my water will just break randomly somewhere.

Today is my birthday, so I just have to make it through the day without having a baby, and I don't have to share a birthday! :D DH is going to make me a cake, and yesterday we went with my mom to a park that I've been wanting to check out and did some light walking. It was nice.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:cake: Happy birthday zb5 x


----------



## MrsK

oooh... love the pictures! William is soo cute! Hope everyone else is doing well. The FB group is having a new birth every day, it seems.. love seeing all the pictures of newborns!

I thought I was having signs yesterday... went for a brisk 45-minute walk while OH was playing disc golf at the park, and had some major contractions... never had any this strong before, they almost made me want to cry out. But when I stopped walking, they disappeared. So nothing there. I've had lots of painful stabs in my cervix, and this morning couldn't get out of bed because my bladder was full and anytime I tried to sit up I would get super painful contractions. OH finally had to lift me out of bed, and I was still screaming in agony. Note to self: no more long walks. Apparently it makes my SPD act up or something. 

It's a lovely day here in the Midwest USA today.. but I guess I'm okay with LO waiting a while longer to come out. Had a breast ultrasound yesterday (45 minutes! Ugh my back was killing me by the time I was finally allowed to sit up again!)... which only made the specialists conclude that the mass in my breast is abnormal. Thanks, that helps.. =/ 
I've been scheduled for a biopsy early Monday morning and possible surgery the same day, depending on the results. Never thought I'd have this stuff to deal with at the end of my pregnancy! It does keep me busy enough to not be very impatient to go into labor, though.. so I guess that's a plus. 

Hmm.. other than that, I'm actually doing very well. :) OH gave me a massage this morning and brought me breakfast in bed.. so I'm off to a good start so far. The house could use some cleaning, but I've decided not to care. I'm going to relax today and just enjoy my weekend without worrying about getting anything done. Ahh.. laziness.. :D


----------



## MrsK

Happy birthday, zb5!!! Hope you have a lovely day!!


----------



## Kristin83

nypage1981 said:


> Little- I would do a toy and something more meaningful. It could even be a movie or something. I gave Ella a bear that says Big Sister that was from the baby. She loves stufefd animals still at 7 so felt very special. Then from me I just gave her the new Barbie Charm school movie. She has them all......she was happy to get the gifts as a surprise in the hospital. Funny each of your babies is 6 lbs, my guy was only that!
> 
> MA- congrast for having yoru baby, cant wait for the update...but certainly know that after a c sectin its very hard to get on here...so may be a few days yet. Hope you feel well.
> 
> YT- bet yours is born already too. Cant wait for an update!
> 
> Anyone else feeling labor signs?
> 
> Nai- cute bumpy!
> 
> *Kristin- thats cute the cat is looking at the baby. Does he climb in with it ever? How are you sleeping with 2? Im up at 2 am to feed tonight, and now at 4 im still awake just cuz im done sl;eeping the night apparently. Its aweful!
> So exciting for everyeon to be going soon! *
> 
> Lys- did you have the doc appt yet? What was the verdict? Sounds not fuN! But cute little guy:)
> 
> Kate- same to you, adorable little man. We have such cute little boys! Lol. You are probably sick of seeing mine on Facebook pics....but I cant stop taking cell phone pics of like everything he does and posting them. Oooops.
> 
> I am kinda worried...been over doing things and have shopped both days we've been home and nested the rest of the time. Today I began some real bad pain in c section area and my back. Then tonigt I ended up with fever and chills and woke up drenched through all the covers in sweat. This was my fever breaking, so thats good...hope it was just my body telling me Enough. I forget im 4 days Post- op from a very bad surgery and repair...I should have been relaxing not shopping and moving things around and cleaning....sigh. Im dumb!

They never jump into their things when they are in them....they like to jump in the bassinet though to snoop when we are holding them..lol I'm sleeping ok most nights, the boys actually sleep most of the night...except last night..lol They eat so much during the day that they pass out at night which is awesome and the dr said it was ok so i'm going with it...lol They will usually wake up around 7:30am, I nurse them and then they sleep till 10 or 11...this morning hubby let me sleep in and took the boys downstairs :happydance:


----------



## DMG83

happy birthday zb5 :dance:


----------



## yourstruly10

Hey ladies just a quick update. We just got home home from the hospital. I had a 24 hour stay after she was born because of my GSB + status. All is perfect though. 

After my water broke we went straight to the hospital. Labored over night and never progressed passed 4cm. After 12 hours of labor my doctor came in and checked things out and there was a small piece of my waters that had no broken was was keeping her head off my cervix. She broke the last piece at 7:50am. I was 4 cm. Allison Marie was born at 8:56 am after only 1 hour to go from 4-10 and only 3 pushes( 1 contraction)

She weights 7lb3oz(showing growth scans really can be off) She is 18.5 inches long and perfect in every way. Added just a few pics. i will be back later with a better update.


----------



## Kristin83

Congrats! She is beautiful!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congrats YT she's beautiful !!!


----------



## shelleney

Oh Yourstruly! CONGRATULATIONS!! Alison is beautiful :cloud9: and Ava looks really cute too.
Well done for the fast labour :thumbup: I hope you and baby are both doing well
xx


----------



## shelleney

Happy birthday zb5 :cake:

MrsK - hope your results come back negative from the brest exam. Thinking of you :hugs:

Hi everyone - hope you are all well!

AFM: just returned home from my surprise baby shower. One of my close friends popped round for a cup of coffee earlier - and then whisked me off to another close friends house....where my baby shower was being held!! I had no idea at all!! it had been planned for weeks, and I was completely oblivious! My Mum and Gran were there, as well as 6 of my closest friends. and my OH had been in on the secret too!
It was a lovely day, sat out in the sunshine with food and drink, playing games and opening gifts. I do feel trully lucky to have such wonderful friends and family :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Phantom710

she is gorgeous!!! congrats!


----------



## zb5

Congrats yt! She is beautiful and it sounds like the labor went really well! I can't remember, were they saying she was big or small? Sounds like she came out just perfectly sized. :)


----------



## yourstruly10

Thank you everyone. The labor was annoying at first only because we didnt know why it was going so slow and fast and intense at the end. 

zb5-At 36+6 they told me she was 7lb 7oz which would have put her at 8 pounds theday she was born and she was just a tiny 7lb 3oz. ( I only say tiny because my first was 7lb 12oz) Her newborn clothing is till swimming on her.


----------



## nypage1981

Zb- happy bday!

Mrs- I hope your biopsy shows nothing. How scary, but good not to worry til you would have to. Keep us updated!

YT- congrats, she is soooo beautiful! 

Shell- yay for the surprise, thats an awesome idea of them to do. How fun! 

Kristin- how do you nurse 2? Do your boobs and nipples hurt super bad or am I doing something wrong? I sometimes get tears when he is sucking it hurts so bad...:(

Heres a couple pics of my little guy:) He was down in weight from birth when we left hospital and was 5 lbs 9 oz but today he is 5 lbs 14 oz so thats +5 oounces in 2 days! So proud of my little piggy:)
 



Attached Files:







299259_2428837558711_1184755982_2870794_967127856_n.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7









306901_2429875784666_1184755982_2871362_1579923954_n-1.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## shelleney

Oh Nyp! He is absolutely adorable!! :baby:
xx


----------



## DMG83

NYP - he is SUCH a little dude! 

YT - you're making me insanely impatient to meet my princess, how gorgeous is Alison!!?? :kiss:

shell - how amazing are your friends!! what an amazing surprise! although i'd have ordered everyone inside into the shade - that heat was a killer yesterday! I get so grumpy now in the sunshine.. can't wait to lose my baby weight and feel normal and go on a sunshine break with LO and DH! 

Mrs - i hope your biopsy is all clear :hugs:

Has anyone got MA on facebook? any updates? hoping her recovery from c section is a speedy one and that little amelia is healthy and well xx


----------



## mommyof3girls

I'm still pregnant. And now I'm to the point where I'm over being pregnant. I just can't take the pain anymore. 

I'm wondering if Baby A's empty sac is still in there and is blocking the cervix. Would that cause me to have my progression stall?

I think I'm going to get off here and go soak in the bath tub. My poor back is killing me.


----------



## zb5

yt, I hope they are off with their estimates for me too, they are saying he's big... I hope he'll come out a bit more like average. :)

NY, he is so cute!

mommy, that sounds so frustrating! Can you talk to your doctor about it? I know my midwives say not to go to the hospital unless you're really in labor, but they also said if you're having long frustrating early labor, to go talk to them about relief. I'm not sure what they mean, but maybe painkillers or sedatives so at least you can get some rest before real labor starts.

I haven't heard from MA, I hope someone has! And I can't wait to see pics of Amelia!

afm, I've been having a little more mucus than usual since yesterday, and this morning it has a little tinge of blood in it. I'm not sure it's enough to call it a bloody show, but I'm getting excited and nervous!!


----------



## LittleStars

Soooo frustrated.. had a long post but lost it all.. wah!!!

Recap:
zb5 - happy belated birthday!

YoursTruly - Congratualtions on Allison's arrival! I love the picture of your two girls on the bed with you.

Nypage - he is so handsome! :) Glad to hear he's putting his weight back on.

As for MA - just a guess but she had a c-section and would be in the hospital for 3 days, possibly even 4 so she is just getting out of the hospital today if not tomorrow. That plus all her family, friends and church people she is probably very busy and can't even think striaght. Hope they're giving her some space and a moment of peace. I can't wait to see Amelia but I'm sure that she'll pop on when she feels up to it. I know I won't have any internet access during my hospital stay and the day I get out I am (stupidly??) planning on going to my mom's for Thanksgiving dinner. 

Anyway, I'm too lazy to type out all the other crap I type. I'm off to my parents house for my dad's birthday lunch (was tea), gotta pick up a gift on the way, thinking just a gift card for a bookstore since he really doesn't need a thing. My brther is watching DD afterwards while I go shopping and get some stuff done. Dh is staying home to apparently studying for his tests he has this week. Man i'm glad I went to university when I was still in my 20's. Must be hard to do it with family responsibilities. How many of his fellow students can say they have a mortgage and a wife about the give birth?

Anyway.. for your entertainment.. here are some pictures.. not of the nursery.. I've had a set back with that due to DH's paranoia.. 

The picture I made up yesterday for the wall: (I took the photo sideways, had to flip it, it really is a square canvas)
https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/lylotte/DSC00030.jpg

The BigSister shirt I made for DD yesterday:
https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/lylotte/DSC00031.jpg

And the tye dye shirts that I made for the twins and their cousin: (I don't love the colours but it was the colours DD picked for her shirts she was dying)
https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/lylotte/DSC00033.jpg


----------



## DMG83

awww love the tye dye shirts :) and the canvas is fab too - i've still not started on mine yet but will have a butterfly theme i think since our nursery is pink/green with hearts/butterflies! going to look online for some inspiration before i start :)

I agree MA is probably super busy.. i thought someone on here was on her fb so might have seen something via that as often fb is easier to access than bnb. I bet she's been inundated with visitors x


----------



## nypage1981

thanks girls i cant stop taking pictures of my little guy!

Nai- did u change your name or am i confused?

little- really cut big sister shirt! what is DH;s paranoia about?

Zb i bet youll be next!........but im sure mommy hopes she is. soon ladies! then you will miss being pregnant and the excitement of impending birth......sigh. 

i am nursing little monster and typing clumsily with one hand so will bne short. 

anyone know how long the pain of nursing lasts?.....shouldnt a week be it and no more pain? still hurts for me!


----------



## Kristin83

nypage1981 said:


> Zb- happy bday!
> 
> Mrs- I hope your biopsy shows nothing. How scary, but good not to worry til you would have to. Keep us updated!
> 
> YT- congrats, she is soooo beautiful!
> 
> Shell- yay for the surprise, thats an awesome idea of them to do. How fun!
> 
> *Kristin- how do you nurse 2? Do your boobs and nipples hurt super bad or am I doing something wrong? I sometimes get tears when he is sucking it hurts so bad...*
> 
> Heres a couple pics of my little guy:) He was down in weight from birth when we left hospital and was 5 lbs 9 oz but today he is 5 lbs 14 oz so thats +5 oounces in 2 days! So proud of my little piggy:)

I have moments where it hurts but most of the time its fine. If it hurts that bad then he may not be latching on the right way. It did hurt today when I tried pumping...lol I had the suction up too high. I'm sorry it hurts :cry: but maybe you can try calling Le Leche breast feeding support or go to this page that give info on breastfeeding...maybe they can give you advice to help it not hurt Breastfeeding Answers

Your little man is so cute!


----------



## YoungMummy18

Just to let everyone know... i had my beautiful little girl at 7.35am this morning...she weighs a healthy 7lb 6oz and is doing fantastic! Will update tomorrow when I am less tired!!!

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Wow!! Congrats Youngmummy!! :) xx


----------



## DMG83

congrats youngmummy! :hugs: looking forward to seeing pics and hearing about it :thumbup:

yeah i did change my name hun, sorry i should have put that on here shouldn't i!!! :haha:

I AM NAI1983 just had to change cos of privacy issues

NYP - have you got a bf'ing counsellor you could contact? from what we were told at NCT it could be that lo isn't latching properly like kristin said... the nipple needs to be at the soft part of the roof of babies mouth, if there is any sucking done with the hard part of the front of the mouth it can cause sore nipples.. we were told you can tell the difference by - if the babies MOUTH "appears to be sucking", that is not latched deeply enough - if the JAW area is moving not the mouth area, the baby has latched correctly

I'm not sure if that makes any sense.. hope it gets easier for you though :hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

congrats youngmummy!!


----------



## Phantom710

congrats youngmummy!!!


----------



## horsey_hen

Congratulations youngMummy. X


----------



## Lys

I miss a couple days on here and I have missed 2 babies!! WOW, well it is October now! :flower:

Congrats YoungMummy and YoursTruly!! YT, you are too cute posting when your water broke! Glad it went well... and that is amazing the progress at the end once your water was fully broken. :cloud9: YT, She is beautiful!!

Katerdid, LOVE the pic! William is so handsome!!

NY! Your lil man is so precious!! Love the pics, keep them coming!

My hives did clear up, they got worse before they got better and I freaked out for a couple hrs. Plus my OH, got a 24 hr flu bug so it's been a bit hectic here. OH is better and my hives are mostly under control, the Dr. said the medication would take a couple days to take effective (she just didn't mention how bad it could be before it got better). She thinks it's a delayed response from something I came in contact w/ at the hospital!

Last thing, there is an Oct babies group on facebook and MA's facebook is updated w/ pics! MA, she is beautiful!! 

Nai, - thanks for the update on the name change! I was wondering who this DMG was!! :blush:

Kristin, just have to say after having 1 baby, I am in awe and inspired at Mom's of twins!! :hugs:

Last thing, there is an Oct. babies group on facebook!! And, MA's facebook is updated w/ pics and info... if any of you are friends w/ her on there! MA she is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## MrsK

Congrats YoungMummy! 
LittleStars, I love the canvas! It's beautiful! Liking the tie dye, too.. we made quite a few tie dye onesies with some girlfriends and my OH.. was lots of fun :)

Seems like we'll get lots of births on this thread from now on. It's so nice to see all the newborn pictures :)


----------



## zb5

Congrats youngmummy! Can't wait to see pics!

Littlestars, I love the canvas as well. It looks very professional! And I like the tie dye too. I like the colors, very bright and fun!

Well now I've been having bloody show like stuff all day, and some AF type cramps. No serious contractions yet, but I feel like things are moving in the right direction! I don't want to get my hopes up too much, but maybe in the next couple days?? I made DH finish packing his stuff in our hospital bag, and I'm trying to think of what really needs to be done before baby arrives...


----------



## OctBebe

Just been at MW appointment. She didn't book me in again she said sounds like baby will be here this week. But who knows, shes going to text me on Friday, shes going to a Rugby World Cup game on Saturday, I bet I will go into labour then. ARGH. Talked to her about induction she would like to induce me at 10days over but if I really want an induction she will do it at 41+0 :)

She asked if I wanted her to to an internal to see what was happening up there, I said no, I really did want to but I can't bring myself to get one!


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks girls for Breastfeeding advice. Guess it sounds like he may be latching wrong....now, how to correct that! Ugh, I have tried but yea, he slides back to just the nipple again after I try to get a big open mouth on the whole thing. He is still getting food though since he's growing so well, so im just kinda dealing with it. Sucks! 


Congrats Youngmummy! So many beautiful babies in here I love it!


----------



## shelleney

Congrats Youngmummy!!!

zb5 - ooh, sounds like things are happening for you Hun. Keep us posted!

Oct - hope you dont need to be induced, and that things happen naturally before then!

Nyp - sorry to hear about the breastfeeding issues. Hope you manage to get a comfortable latch soon!

DMG - I didnt even notice you had changed your name! I just saw your usual tickers and read your message as normal. lol.

Lys - sorry to hear it took a while for your hives to clear up. but glad they are better now. and hope your OH is better after his flu bug.

How is everyone? :hi:
xx


----------



## DMG83

nyp - try tickling his cheek with your nipple then when he opens his mouth get it in there really far in his mouth lol see if that works hun xx


----------



## Adele2011

lys- glad hives cleared up sounded awful. 
kate- aww Williams what a poser and v cute
mommy of 3- kinleigh looks so happy with her bear, bless
zb5- happy belated birthday 
mrs k- hope it goes ok today thinking of you
aww welcome Allison, she's adorable, congrats 
shelleney- what lovely family and friends you have baby shower sounds lovely
ny- glad kian's gaining weight, he's lush. Yeah i heard not meant to hurt either great advice dmg.
littlestars- love the canvas and tops
congrats young mummy 

is there anything i can take to help with sleeping i cant cope anymore so uncomfortable and tired? :sleep:


----------



## nypage1981

Adele I was told I could take Tylenol pm to sleep while pregnant. Not sure what it would b called for you though....whatever is safe for pregnancy, the pm version is fine. Aldo melatonin is said to work. 

Little I love the tie dye. We have a bib for our little dude. Bought him the cutest rock n roll outfit yesterday at baby's r us. Although instill think girls are funner ton dress, I'm trying to have fun with boy stuff too! I can't wait to see pics of your twin girls all cutesied up. 

Thank you Dmg I will try the cheek tickle. Hard to change a week old baby's ways. Lol. 

Lys glad the hives are gone. Sounds awful. 

What does everyone think of getting the flu shot now with a newborn around for flu season? I don't usually, but did last week in hospital. Also got my daughter the flu mist up the nose and oh got flu shot. Mainly to protect our little guy. 

Oct bebe sorry your baby is staying put. All I can say is I know you want it out, but just try to enjoy every second remaining because it's kinda sad when they are out! 

Zb bloody show is good! Soon! 

I am just sitting here with a peaceful sleeping baby making such sweet faces in his sleep. I love this!


----------



## MrsK

Nyp, I've never nursed before, so I don't have any actual experience.. but I have a book on all things babies, and it had the following article in it in regards to getting a good latch-on.... It's very step-by-step and made sense to me.. although who knows what it's REALLY like! :) 

https://www.askdrsears.com/topics/b...echniques/proper-positioning-and-latch-skills ---maybe it'll help you!

I'm off for a biopsy. Ugh.. NOT looking forward to that big needle. I get super nervous and squirmy just at the thought of getting my blood taken! Oh well... I guess I better put my big girl panties on and get it over with. Got my 39-week prenatal afterwards, so at least looking forward to that. Hopefully I get to hear that LO is finally engaged. He sure has been pushing on my bladder a lot.. I've been running to the bathroom every 30 minutes now!


----------



## nypage1981

Mrs thanks for the article. I will try something inread on there. Good luck with your biopsy, I think they will numb you in the area with a small needle that you won't feel much.


----------



## DMG83

just had a read of that article too - that baby being in line and not having to turn its head is really important too from what we were told in the counselling session :thumbup: my mum told me worse thing you can possibly do is just try and plonk it in their mouth no matter what (she bf 8 of us lol) and said the cheek tickle was the most effective thing for her to get the baby to open wide. I know who i'm going to be calling if i can't bf effectively when LO arrives lol xx


----------



## LittleStars

DH's 'issue' with the nursery is the 3-d butterflies that I got for wall decor. They are a thick cardboard with a thin plastic layer over to slightly give a 3D-ish look (not really). There are two walls, each with 4 butterflies including them going over the crib area but high enough the babies could never reach them even if they were 3yo and jumping like mad. Anyway, he thinks they will fall down and the babies will eat them and die. Nice, thank honey. So total guilt trip. I cannot leave them they was I placed them but don't know what to do with them now and really like how it looks. Boo. :(

To anyone looking to do their own art.. the butterflu canvas was sooooooo easy.. it's just cut tissue paper and them I podged it down. Simple, cheap and fast. 

zb5 - ekk! anytime now! :)

Congrats Youngmommy!

I gotta read up on BFing again myself.. as much as I did it before and I was 'told' by the nurses everything looked good I also know I ended up in severe pain, bleeding into the milk supply and that coupled with no milk coming in I failed so it's not like I got a lot of practice. Speaking of...

Kristin - are you feeding both babies at the same time and if so are you using the MyBrestFriend twin pillow or do you have your own set up you can clue me in to?

I got my presents for DD for when the babies come. I got her the Barbie Charm School movie, a vet play set for playing vet to your stuffed animals (DD insists she is going to be a vet when she grows up, just not sure if she wants to do pets, farm animals or zoo) and a microphone because she likes performing for us and then also picked up some other odds and ends to either bribe her with or give to her when she is being really good and helping a lot of being super tolerant at doctor appointments and crying babies etc.


----------



## zb5

Nypage, DH and I went to get our flu shots last week. He also got his pertussis booster. The pediatrician recommended that we and anyone who will be spending lots of time with the baby get flu shots and pertussis. DH was sweet, afterwards he posted on facebook that people should get their flu shots if they want to come see the baby! Hehe. I don't think we'll actually turn anyone away if they don't, but hopefully he reminded them that it's a good idea. I never worried about it much before getting pregnant, but I probably should have to protect others like my 89-year-old grandmother who I would go visit... :wacko:

MrsK, good luck with the biopsy! :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Happy 36 weeks, DMG! :dance:
xx


----------



## DMG83

Thanks Shell!! :hugs:

i've got to book on for the flu jab asap too - they do saturday clinic here where we're supposed to go get it done.. would def rather have the jab myself now before LO comes out (especially being asthmatic too) but noone around here really has the jab so i'd have no visitors at all if i asked them not to come if they hadn't been vaccinated! :haha:


----------



## Adele2011

Thanks for help ny i'll have a look and see if we can get it or similar over here. I agree about flu shot i had a swine flu one at start of pregnancy and i'll ask about getting normal one on Thursday at midwife apt. 
Littlestars- soz but i think he's being daft :grr: i'd keep them up there as sound lovely

Has anyone had a membrane sweep before? has anyones midwife mentioned it?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

i had my flu jab on thursday last week xx

Adele ive had a membrane sweep with my 1st pregnancy, infact i had 2 unfortuanlty my cervix wasnt favourable so they didnt work , but if your cervix is ready then they are meant to be very effective xx


----------



## yourstruly10

*Adele2011- *I had a membrane sweep with this baby at 37+5. My cervix was soft, 3cm, and 70% effaced. My water broke 9 hours later. My doctor told me if my cervix was favorable( which is was) that it had a high likely-hood of working in the next 24-48 hours.


----------



## mellllly

Hi ladies!!! Sorry I been MIA but I was busy having a baby haha!!

Leo Stuart Arnold arrived 2nd October at 4.27am!! 9 days early!

My waters went with a massive gush at 11.15pm on Saturday night, we were sent over to the hospital to be checked out at around 1am, no contractions so I went home.
Got home and contractions started around 2am, by 2.20 am I was in the bath, I stayed in the bath until around 3.30am as I decided enough was enough. We arrived at the birthing unit at 4am and he arrived at 4.27am!!!

Total Labour from waters breaking was 5 hours 19 mins (or something like that)
Established Labour was approx 1 hour 27 mins

They had to guess as they didnt have time to actually examine how far dialated I was as they were about to but the head was there!
I was pushing for a grand total of 5 mins!!

So yeah I just made it to the birthing unit on time!!


----------



## MrsK

Congrats Melly! Sounds like a nice birth experience...definitely super fast :) You were due the same day as me! 

They did numb the area with novocaine before doing the biopsy, so I didn't feel any pain.. but still felt that huge needle going in and pushing through all my tissue... FIVE times! Ugh, not a fun experience, but I survived :D 
They also gave me two shots of adrenaline to stop the bleeding, since pregnant breasts apparently bleed lots... so I was super shaky and wound up all morning. It's wearing off now, I think, but still not feeling so great. It definitely got LO, too! He was kicking so hard... haven't felt kicks like that in weeks! 

I wouldn't be surprised if the stress of all this will make me go way overdue now... gahh.. would be just my luck! 

Anyway, I'll stop talking about this biopsy stuff. Has nothing to do with pregnancy and babies, so it doesn't quite fit in this thread ;)

OH told me this morning that he really wants LO to get here already, because he wants to babysit. Haha.. he'll get tired of that quickly, I'm sure ;)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

MELLY - Congrats hun hes adorable from the pics on facebook!! xx And well done you for the quick labour .......send some quick labour vibes my way! x


----------



## DMG83

Wow melly :) i hope my labour is as quick and speedy as that - sounds wonderful!

Would love to see a pic of your little man when you have time, huge congratulations xx


----------



## LittleStars

MrsK - don't be silly! You're more than welcome to talk about the biopsy. It's somehting that you're going through. How long until the results? I'd be a mess but I guess it's good because now you can focus on being ready for baby while you wait. 

I just slept my afternoon away on the couch. Meh. So lame. Had a super super long pee afterwards though so got rid of some water retention in my feet. Bonus! Wont' last long but helps for while I go out grocery shopping in a few.

Melllly - Congratulations!!! Sounds like a fab labor! Can't wait for the pictures :)


----------



## Kristin83

LittleStars said:


> DH's 'issue' with the nursery is the 3-d butterflies that I got for wall decor. They are a thick cardboard with a thin plastic layer over to slightly give a 3D-ish look (not really). There are two walls, each with 4 butterflies including them going over the crib area but high enough the babies could never reach them even if they were 3yo and jumping like mad. Anyway, he thinks they will fall down and the babies will eat them and die. Nice, thank honey. So total guilt trip. I cannot leave them they was I placed them but don't know what to do with them now and really like how it looks. Boo. :(
> 
> To anyone looking to do their own art.. the butterflu canvas was sooooooo easy.. it's just cut tissue paper and them I podged it down. Simple, cheap and fast.
> 
> zb5 - ekk! anytime now! :)
> 
> Congrats Youngmommy!
> 
> I gotta read up on BFing again myself.. as much as I did it before and I was 'told' by the nurses everything looked good I also know I ended up in severe pain, bleeding into the milk supply and that coupled with no milk coming in I failed so it's not like I got a lot of practice. Speaking of...
> 
> *Kristin - are you feeding both babies at the same time and if so are you using the MyBrestFriend twin pillow or do you have your own set up you can clue me in to?*
> 
> I got my presents for DD for when the babies come. I got her the Barbie Charm School movie, a vet play set for playing vet to your stuffed animals (DD insists she is going to be a vet when she grows up, just not sure if she wants to do pets, farm animals or zoo) and a microphone because she likes performing for us and then also picked up some other odds and ends to either bribe her with or give to her when she is being really good and helping a lot of being super tolerant at doctor appointments and crying babies etc.


I am feeding them at the same time, when i can get both of them awake at the same time. I use two regular pillows on my lap with my legs crossed, so they are propped up by my knees....and i put the boys in either the football hold or one in front and one of the side...Liam likes to lay on my side even if I'm nursing him alone and Connor likes to be held in front. I have boppy pillows too but those havent helped too much with feeding them. I hope that makes sense how I described it..lol its been a lot easier than I thought it would be!

Liam and Connor with the boppy pillows
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/2011-10-03_09-59-58_696.jpg


----------



## x-TyMa-x

^ They are soooooo lovely bless them xx


----------



## Kristin83

Congrats Melly!!


----------



## DMG83

so cute!!! xx


----------



## Lys

Congrats Melly! WOW super fast labor! Glad things went well for you!! PICS?!

Kristin, LOVE The pic your boys are so CUTE, wishing I could squeeze them!! Also, very impressive on the breast feeding!!


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats Melly! Nice birth story.

Mrs- you might wanna inform DH that its not conisdered babysitting when its your child:) hehe. Does the biopsy or the lump issue make a difference for breast feeding? Like, if you had baby tonight, could you begin the feedings the day you just had a biopsy? Congrats for surviving it! Its tough, I did a rotation through ultrasound and mammographies while in xray school and it didn't look like a fun procedure. Although, I can't say breast feeding feels ANY better so now you know. lol. 

Kristin they're so cute! Love it!


----------



## MrsK

aww, Kristin, they're so cute! Can't imagine trying to feed two at the same time.. hehe..

The biopsy in itself would probably not interfere with breastfeeding, but I was told I probably won't be allowed to breastfeed from the affected breast. The right one is good to go, and my midwife said my body will compensate and produce enough milk in just the one breast. So I'm hoping it will really work that way! I was totally sure from the very beginning that I wanted to breastfeed, and never really considered the possibility of not being able to. Silly me. But when all this breast mass stuff came up, that was definitely my biggest concern.. possibly not being able to breastfeed after all (and having to spend all that money on formula plus having to make bottles in the middle of the night!). I guess if my body does get it right and adjusts to nourishing the baby from just one side, then that might actually simplify things a little... I won't have to remember which side he ate from and how long! :D

I get the biopsy results either Wednesday or Thursday. I'm definitely anxious to know what's going on, but not very worried because all the doctors I've seen about it so far say that although it's abnormal, it's probably not anything cancerous or dangerous. It might be an inconvenience to have to have it removed surgically, but shouldn't be anything more than that. 
They did tell me that they would wait until after I give birth to do surgery, if surgery will be necessary. Part of me is glad to not have to stress about that right now and to be able to focus on getting this baby out... but on the other hand, I don't like the idea of having to go in for surgery when I just had a baby! Hopefully it's something that can wait a few months. 

I agree, it's not called babysitting when it's your own! lol! He's excited to spend some time with his little guy, though.. I hope the excitement lasts. I'm looking forward to finally being able to sleep in comfortably again while OH takes care of the baby for a few hours on Saturday mornings ;)

At my prenatal today, I was told that LO finally engaged.. and apparently engaged fully! The midwife could barely even feel his neck he was so low. Got me all excited :D The midwife also thought I might not make it to my 40-week appointment next Monday... sooo... I sure hope she's right, because it suddenly hit me that I might be having a baby this week, and that sounds pretty amazing and I'm all for it! 

Anybody ever use clary sage? I heard it can help in labor and sometimes bring on labor if your body is ready for it anyway. Spent crazy $13.99 on a tiny bottle today! It already got rid of the headache I had from those adrenaline shots, though, so I guess it's worth the money.. hehe.


----------



## zb5

Congrats Mellly!! Can't wait to see pics when you have a chance. :)

Kristin, oooh, they are so adorable!

MrsK, good luck with the biopsy results! That is great that you can still breastfeed, even if it's only from one breast. I wonder if you will feel lopsided, lol. :)

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow AM. I was secretly hoping I'd just go into labor so I wouldn't have to go to the appointment, but it doesn't look like it! :haha: Anyway, I'm curious to see what the midwife says because this should be my last appointment before my due date. No real happenings since the bloody show type stuff yesterday. I even went for a nice walk this evening and nothing... so maybe it will be another while yet. :shrug:


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Melly!!! :dance:

And welcome Baby Leo!! :baby:

Cant wait to see some pics when you get a chance....

xx


----------



## shelleney

Aww, Kristin, the boys are sooo cute!!

Glad the biopsy went well, MrsK. Hope the results come back negative...
Also, congrats on being fully engaged! wont be long now!!

xx


----------



## LittleStars

Kristin, thanks for the info. Yes your description does make sense. lol I just wanted to avoid buying an expensive pillow if I can avoid it. my boppy I got last time around never really quite sat properly around my belly and it annoyed me trying to get it to work. The football hold will be my go to position with the babies since I have big BB's and the nurses told me that was pretty much the best one so as not to smother the baby. Now I'll have to concentrate on not smothering 2 babies. uh oh As for the picture - love it!! Are your boys fraternal or identical? 

So last night my belly started to really get sore and hard and ache. I was rubbing it like mad and breathing funny and DH was worried since he still has an exam and an assignment to get through before he's ready for the babies. Luckily it didn't turn to anything but man I was starting to get a little concerned myself and I'm pretty laid-back. 

I finally got the car seats installed yesterday after a marathon nap. I was able to make it so DD's booster seat is on the passenger side so she can get in and out of the car on her own. I kinda hate that she is on the other side from me because sometimes when it's windy we have to be really careful she doesn't fling her door open but DH pointed out it was better for when we drop her off at school and such to be on the sidewalk side of the car. Anyway, so far she is even able to squeeze her little arm inbetween the seats and buckle herself. Yay! Not sure how long that will last once she is wearing her snowsuits but I'll take what I can get for now. 

Anyway, so today's plan is to take DD to a butterfly show this afternoon. I'm hoping it won't be as busy as last year because I really don't think I couod handle standing in line. In all fairness though we went on the last day, on the weekend during the last 3-4 hours.. whoops! Just have to remember some oranges so DD can hopefully feed at least one butterfly. She was so sad last time when none came to her but it was just so busy and they weren't hungry. 

After that back to cleaning and vacuuming and getting the nursery done once and for all!

Enough rambling from me.. I need more baby pictures!!! :)


----------



## DMG83

don't quite know what happened today, was awake at 1.30ish, rang DH, settled down to watch some tv as my hips were aching and woke up at 5... :blush: man i slept well though!!!! must be catching nap habits off you LS!!! :haha: xx


----------



## Mrsturner

Aww, congrats Mellly, that sounds like a perfect labour! Cant wait to see pics xxx


----------



## MrsK

Glad you could get the car seats figured out, Little Stars!

I had some strong shooting pain in my cervix last night and strong BH, so I was getting very hopeful... but nothing all morning. :( Maybe I'll take a walk later and see if that gets me anywhere. I know the baby won't come out till he's ready... but at this point all I'm really doing is just waiting. Nursery has been done for weeks, and I've even been trying to keep the house fairly clean and neat so I won't have to stress about it if I go into labor (since I'm planning a home birth!)... sooo.. there really isn't much to keep me busy now! At least walking and bouncing on my ball make me feel like I just *might* be doing something to hurry things up. :)


----------



## Adele2011

congratulations melly your labour sounds nice and quick, welcome leo :happydance:
liam and connor are lush 
mrs k- thinking of you :hugs: and fab news about being engaged 
not taking clary sage but heard of it i'm taking raspberry leaf tea tablets which can help with labour probs similar?
littlestars- hope you had good day with butterflies 

got my 40week apt 3.30 tomorrow read in notes that they should be offering membrane sweep which is why i was curious about it, really hope i get somewhere tomorrow.


----------



## LittleStars

Adele, you must be beyond ready! 

MrsK - hopefully something will start up again soon and be the real deal.

DMG - napping rocks! When DD was born I became the queen of mini-napping for months. Not going to get the chance so much after twins are born because I still have to watch DD and she's only in school for 2.5 hours in the morning. Boo.

We got to see the butterflies afterall as there was no line up and parking was only $2 so I really can't complain. Plus drove DH into school (the exhibit was at the university) so brownie points for me. DD couldn't catch any of her own butterflies, her arm was getting so sore trying to hold it up. Poor kid. But lots of grown ups were offering her their piece of fruit with a butterfly on it already so she got to carry around 4-5 different butterflies. I was able to catch one over and over.. but it was following me around. A stalking butterfly. ahh!!!

We then went for an ice cream sundae, yum! and then off to buy DD some new barrettes since it's picture day tomorrow. 

Oh and I finally got notice today that DD is getting on the school bus to and from school despite being within the walking limits. The bus stop is so close to our house, just through a pathway two doors down. Yay! The walk is so much shorter than going all the way to the school and I can easily just take a baby monitor with me if the twins are sleeping. I'm so relieved.


----------



## Kristin83

LittleStars said:


> Kristin, thanks for the info. Yes your description does make sense. lol I just wanted to avoid buying an expensive pillow if I can avoid it. my boppy I got last time around never really quite sat properly around my belly and it annoyed me trying to get it to work. The football hold will be my go to position with the babies since I have big BB's and the nurses told me that was pretty much the best one so as not to smother the baby. Now I'll have to concentrate on not smothering 2 babies. uh oh As for the picture - love it!! Are your boys fraternal or identical?
> 
> So last night my belly started to really get sore and hard and ache. I was rubbing it like mad and breathing funny and DH was worried since he still has an exam and an assignment to get through before he's ready for the babies. Luckily it didn't turn to anything but man I was starting to get a little concerned myself and I'm pretty laid-back.
> 
> I finally got the car seats installed yesterday after a marathon nap. I was able to make it so DD's booster seat is on the passenger side so she can get in and out of the car on her own. I kinda hate that she is on the other side from me because sometimes when it's windy we have to be really careful she doesn't fling her door open but DH pointed out it was better for when we drop her off at school and such to be on the sidewalk side of the car. Anyway, so far she is even able to squeeze her little arm inbetween the seats and buckle herself. Yay! Not sure how long that will last once she is wearing her snowsuits but I'll take what I can get for now.
> 
> Anyway, so today's plan is to take DD to a butterfly show this afternoon. I'm hoping it won't be as busy as last year because I really don't think I couod handle standing in line. In all fairness though we went on the last day, on the weekend during the last 3-4 hours.. whoops! Just have to remember some oranges so DD can hopefully feed at least one butterfly. She was so sad last time when none came to her but it was just so busy and they weren't hungry.
> 
> After that back to cleaning and vacuuming and getting the nursery done once and for all!
> 
> Enough rambling from me.. I need more baby pictures!!! :)

glad to help. my boys are in a growth spurt at the moment i think and its been hard satisfying them so i'm a little stressed lol i'm always afraid i'm smothering them too bc i see their little noses pressed right in (i'm fairly large too) they are fraternal but its funny bc some days they look soooo much alike and then other days they dont


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies,

Sorry it's been awhile since posting. 

Amelia Gabrielle Shearer arrived at 8:29am on Sept. 29th by c-section. The section over all went well but felt kind of odd being pulled. She came in weighing 8lbs 13oz's

She went up to NICU and they let her down two hours later only for her to go back up the following day because her sugars weren't stabilized. It became rough from there. NICU was only "open" during certain times. DURING those times you had to breastfeed or feed your baby. Amelia was learning to attach but has issues with peanut butter tongue...meaning her tongue goes to the roof of her mouth instead of lying at the bottom. So that made our time spent there much later and gave her less time to latch on and get food. All the while, we'd get downstairs eat and instead of sleeping, we'd go back up for her feeding times. It was awful seeing her on lead lines, being poked and prodded for testing. I was obviously emotional seeing it.

She was finally sent back to us but then they said she had jaundice. They wanted to keep her and we said okay, however the testing they did and then the light therapy left her without clothes on, cold, unswaddled and eyes always covered. By the last 6 hours she'd had it and so did we. It was horrifying to go through with our little one.

We came home yesterday on day 5 of our stay and life has been better. Amelia is latching on nicely, my milk has just come in and we're getting sleep when it comes. It's been better together at home where we all belong.

Wanted to share a few pics with you all.


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0337.jpg The 1st time I saw my miracle baby.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0362.jpgWelcome Amelia Gabrielle!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0380.jpg Cute little one. I just love her more and more each day.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0390.jpgAmelia's first hour in her bassinete.


As of now, I'm recovering from the incision, have contracted PUPPS rash from pregnancy. My abdomen is mishapen and my body has TONS of water retention in the abdomen especially. I kept crying because I wondered if my body would look disfigured forever but have been told it will take time, but will get back to normal.

As I recover from the harder issues, I just keep looking at my daughter Amelia, my husband and our dogs and remember how blessed I am. My cup truly runneth over with abundant love!


----------



## Kristin83

She's beautiful...congrats!


----------



## Lys

Welcome back MA, your Amelia is beautiful! Hope your recovery continues to go well!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congratulations MA, Amelia is beautiful x


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations again, Mommy's Angel :dance:

Amelia is absolutely beautiful, thankyou so much for sharing your pictures with us.
Im sorry to hear about your difficulties in hospital. But Im so happy that things have improved now that you are home. I hope you and Doug enjoy the next few days bonding with your precious daughter :hugs:

xx


----------



## Adele2011

littlestars- yeah i am more than ready i really hope this apt has the outcome i want, hope i get the sweep and that it works. I see 2 midwifes and the one today isnt very nice but all will be forgiven if she can help me into labour hehe. Aww glad your daughter had a nice day, it was nice of people to give her their butterflies and good bout bus :thumbup:
ma- sorry it was rough, glad your milk came through as know you were a bit concerned about that and also great that Amelia is now latching on ok. Bless her she looks so tiny in bassinete. Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## mellllly

I will catch up properly soon ladies I promise but I thought I would let you know I have put some pics of Leo in my pregnancy journal (link in siggy) xx


----------



## MrsK

Oh, MA, she's beautiful! I'm sorry you had a rough start and aren't feeling so great right now.. but hope it all gets better soon! Glad you are able to breastfeed like you wanted to!

Melly, what a cutie! you have a beautiful family :)


----------



## Mrsturner

Thank you MA for sharing your story and photos with us, Amelia is such a cutie. You are truely blessed. Wishing you a swift recovery xxx


----------



## katerdid

Congrats MA!!! What a healthy weight :) Glad she's finally home with you!! So sorry she had a rough start - I know how upsetting it is to see your wee one in distress. Wishing you a speedy recovery!!! xxx


----------



## DMG83

Huge congratulations MA she is truly beautiful - I'm sure things will settle down now you are at home :hugs:

Melly he is a little stunner!! :kiss:


----------



## yourstruly10

Congrats melllly. He is handsome.

WooHoo Congrats MA!!! So happy to hear from you. Sorry the first few days were hard. Happy things are going well and your all home now. Our littler girls were born a day apart.

May as well update on us while I have two seconds. Allison is doing great. We decided to bottle feed and she is taking 3oz every 4 hours and sleeping great in between. I dont think she has cried once since she was born. She is just so mellow and content. Hoping it stays this way. Ava was not thrilled to have her here the first few days but she seems to be coming around. She did try to hit her once or twice but now just pets her head and plays with her fingers. I feel great. Its day 5 and i am completely pain free. I only ended up with a very small episiotomy and 3 stitches. 

We have been very busy and adjusting to having two is not as easy as i thought it might be but it is wonderful all the same. Hubby was suppose to have time off starting on monday but so far they have called him in every day this week and given him no choice but to go in. We are both a little mad about that ut there is nothing we can really do for the time being.

Heres the link to my birth story if anyone wants to read uit.
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...1-slow-yet-very-fast-birth-allison-marie.html


----------



## LittleStars

An official congratulations to you MA, beautiful picture of Amelia! Sorry things were rough to start but at least they can only get better right? :)

Melllly - what a cutie! How is your daughter handling the new addition?

Adele - how did your appointment go? for all I know your got a sweep and are in labor right now! FX for you.

As for me.. still holding strong. I'm getting sooo slow and sooo incapable of things. I think the babies had another growth spurt earlier this week and that was all the pains I was having. But so far so good. Looks like I'll make it to Friday morning. Today I had meant to do so much around the house so I could relax tomorrow BUT my darling husband decided to set up in the morning on the main floor to do his last assignment due this week. Unfortunately it was way more hard and confusing than he thought so it took the entire day and he was in no mood to have anyone around him so DD and I were hibernating upstairs accomplishing nothing because we were trying so hard to be quiet. On the bright side of things DD and I got to play makeover. lol I looked gorgeous. 

So tonight I shall be scrambling to get as much done as I can. Hoping not to leave too much to tomorrow. All in all if I had to leave things as they are now I'd be fine but the perfectionist in me wants to clean the bathrooms once more and change sheets and make sure all the laundry is done, empty garbages, vacuum, and inventory dinner options for DH for the next two weeks etc. OCD much? 

DD had picture day today.. she looked beautiful leaving the house but somehow she decided she was going to do weird faces instead of smiling. Not sure if I should grin and bear it or risk retakes.. something to ponder.​


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats MA she is so cute and I totally relate to recovering from something traumatic. Just don't over do it like I kept doing. I'm so sore from all the stuff I keep doing. 

Mellly so cute. Congrats on your beautifup family! I live the name Leo. I wanted it also but OH was not on board. Lucky you!

Little good luck with getting everything done. Don't allow it to put you into early labor! 

YT I'm glad all is going well, Ali sounds like such a joy. Poops for ava hitting the baby. You probably have not seen the last of that!

My little guy Kian is 10 days old and on the boob or on the changing table Always. Not sure if him eating or pooping so often is normal. Breast feeding kills and I leak all the timw so not sure how to keep up with that. At night i wake up leaking wet all over, and kian has peed through his clothes, and its the pits! And maybe I have a slight touch of baby blues as I'm feeling a tad unstable. So, that me. Still loving my baby so much through it all.


----------



## MrsK

Well I guess the waiting game is over for me. After lots of snotty mucous all day, terrible nausea, and just feeling like "this is it!"... I had my bloody show followed immediately by my water breaking. Ugh, that stuff is nasty! I mean I'm excited... but having stuff gushing and leaking out between my legs constantly is not much fun! Leaked thru two big towels already!

Fingers crossed for an easy birth :D


----------



## yourstruly10

Woo Hoo MrsK!!! Best of luck for a safe and speedy delivery. I agree waters breaking at home is not so nice lol. I soaked through a few towels before heading to the hospital and one of the way lol. Cant wait to see pictures!!


----------



## MrsK

Well, since i'm planning a home birth, I don't need to worry about trying to go anywhere... but it's still annoying! I had envisioned myself keeping busy thru the early stages of labor by making dinner or just going for a walk.. but now I'm chained to the big pads my midwife brought over a few weeks ago!


----------



## yourstruly10

MrsK said:


> Well, since i'm planning a home birth, I don't need to worry about trying to go anywhere... but it's still annoying! I had envisioned myself keeping busy thru the early stages of labor by making dinner or just going for a walk.. but now I'm chained to the big pads my midwife brought over a few weeks ago!

Lol yeah its annoying. Hopefully it will ease up soon for you so you can do some of the stuff you want instead of having to stay by a washroom all the time to change pads and what not.


----------



## Lys

Mrs, Can't wait to hear how it goes! I find you home birth ladies very brave as I am way too much of a chicken! Can't wait to "meet" your LO!! YAY! :hugs:

NY, I have been having a lot of issues w/ my lil guy soaking through his clothes too. It is quite frustrating to have to change his clothes over and over in addition to my clothes if I was holding him or our sheets as several times it has happened while he was in our bed. For us it was the worst in huggies diapers and improved tremendously when we tried pampers so now it is only happening once a day vs 7x day. Also, I feel like lil guy is always hungry!! I finally bought a breast pump so my OH could help me w/ the feedings as it is quite exhausting and I feel like by the time I am done breastfeeding him he's almost ready to go again. W/ the pump I feel like I get all the milk out so much faster (10 - 15 mins total) vs. 20 mins each side so that has been great for me. Hang in there NY! I know the unstable feelings... I think for me it was a serious lack of sleep!!

Question, when I am pumping I am only getting about 3 oz total (both sides combined) my Noah is just over 2 weeks... he seems full and isn't fuzzy after eating but I guess I just feel like I should have more milk. Is 3 oz total from both sides about every 3 hrs normal??

Little, you sound like me w/ the OCD about everything being clean and ready for baby! I spent the whole day Saturday 09/18 scrubbing bathrooms, doing laundry, doing dishes, cleaning out our spare room and then I went into labor the next day 09/19! Any day now for you!! :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Lys that's funny about your bed sheets and everything else. Same here! I was thinking maybe it's the petroleum jelly on his circumcision that was diverting pee out the diaper! I am running out of clothing to put him in some days when he's done it a lot because him being tiny, most clothes are too big that we have!

I actually have been pumping also, but am scared to feed bottles often....I guess I worry he won't nurse anymore suddenly. Do you nurse and pump or just pump now? I think I can get about 3-4 ounces each time I pump. Also, do your boobs fill super fast does it seem? I get really full and begin to leak often so needto feed or pump a lot. Some times I feed on one side while pumping the other! Even if I pump, I get no more sleep because I'd he is up feeding from bottle, I M so full I've leaked everywhere and need to pump. I feel exhausted and trapped! 

Sorry for the rant. I'm slightly losing my cool.......


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Mrs K how exciting!!! Hope all goes well, can't wait to hear updates!


----------



## zb5

Very exciting MrsK!!! The water breaking sounds annoying, but at least now you KNOW you will have a baby soon! That is the hardest part for me right now, is knowing it could happen anytime... or not for a couple weeks. :wacko:

YT, glad to hear you are feeling good 5 days after birth! That is great, and makes me feel hopeful for my own recovery.

nypage, sorry to hear about the baby blues. I am guessing I will have that too, I think my mom had full-blown post-partum depression so I'm hoping to avoid that at least!

nypage and Lys, that sounds like a lot of leaking! I assume we will have the same... :wacko: But trying different types of diapers is a good idea.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

YAY Mrs. K! Can't wait to hear your little one is here. :happydance:

Lys. I have the same question! I just pumped 3 oz total for Amelia. I'm wondering if we have to start bumping up our supply by pumping every 2 hours for 20 minutes on top of allowing the little ones to feed on command?! :shrug: I'm going to ask on Friday if the pedes office lactation consultant will talk with me. They were useless at the hospital with exception to the NICU lactation consult. but she was part time and spent it with all the ladies there. :wacko: Are you bottle feeding AND breast feeding? They bottle fed Amelia, so I had a horrible time getting her to like my breast. Now she won't take to my nipple and I have to use a nipple shield to get her to latch on because it's similar to a bottle nipple. Hopefully that will get better as she gets bigger and understands the latching method more.

Let me know if you find out anything more. We're both having similar issues.


PUPPS. I hate this RASH! HATE it. :cry: I hope the meds kick in quickly. I'm DYING itchy! It's all over my legs, arms, under arms, back and belly. I'm assuming since it usually takes place during pregnancy that it has something to do with the P17Injections I've been having as it started the day after my surgery. I have HUGE rashes all over my body and itch like the dickens. It's worse than chicken pox!!


----------



## Adele2011

melly- Leo is gorgeous love the family pic 
yourstruly- thats rubbish about your hubbys work how mean of them :grr:
mrs k- woohoo thinking of u hope its quick n goes well
littlestars- glad you're getting pampered by your daughter, bless. ru having your babies 2moro?
so i had midwife apt yesterday and she wouldn't do a sweep just said she won't do one til 41weeks. She said that's he's nearly fully engaged but that doesnt mean it'll be any sooner just less work to do in labour. She advised i go for walks so i went last night and now i'm in pain to walk and was even more uncomfortable sleeping so kinda feel like i cant win :nope: 

hope everyone else is dong :thumbup: x


----------



## shelleney

Ooh MrsK! how exciting! :happydance:
Good luck with the homebirth....keep us posted!
Thinking of you.... :hugs:
xx


----------



## Mrsturner

Good luck Mrs K!!!! I hope it is all going well and your birth is an easy one. I'll be thinking of yo today xxx


----------



## LittleStars

Hope all is going well MrsK!!!!

Adele - that totally bites she wouldn't sweep, sounds like you are just 'done' at this point. I must admit it was nice this pregnancy having a specific end date to look forward to and work towards.

And yes I'm having the girls tomorrow (Friday) I'm slated to go in for surgery at 10am. 

So I told my husband yesterday night that if I cannot get a private room and get stuck in the ward I'm coming home early so be aware of that. He didn't look too happy. lol I just not sure I can handle being in a ward room with twins and a c-section recovery but apparently with this hospital there are very limited single rooms available which bites since they specialize in high risk and multiple births. We'll see. Doesn't help that my neighbor just had a baby there two months ago and said the staff was really unhelpful to her because they figured she knew what she was doing and didn't need help since it wasn't her first child despite recovering from surgery. nice! I guess we'll see how it goes. 

So I got some stuff done yesterday but DH got home early so that messed things up. Guess I'll try again today to get more done. I'm hoping to go out for dinner tonight with DH and DD and then we're taking her to my parents since we have to be at the hospital at 7am. 

Now as for the breast pumping... Generally it's recommended to try not to use a bottle until 2 months so that BFing is well established but as we all know life just isn't that perfect. I pumped straight away because I was told to 'drain' the breast afterwards to encourage supply as I was having supply issues. I would seal it up and freeze it in those baggies. Sadly my supply issues didn't resolve. You won't get as much from the pump as the baby can get because they are generally more efficient technique-wise. 3-4 oz at this point is great as far as I can remember. I believe that formula feedings at this point at 2-4 oz every 3-ish hours. Generally the formula feeding rules were 2.5oz of formula x lbs of baby for every 24 hour period. That being said, every baby is different and they go through growth spurts. While all children will grow at different times, it is common for a baby to experiene his/her first growth spurt by 7-10 days after birth and again at 2-3 weeks, 4-6 weeks, 3 months, 4 months, 6 months and 9 months. Hope some of this helped! I am now going to go do something productive fand get some things checked off my list.


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, Littlestars! how exciting that you will be having your girls tomorrow morning!
I hope you, DH and DD have a lovely meal out tonight, as a family of 3, before you become a family of 5 tomorrow...
Lots of love :hugs: xx


----------



## mellllly

^^ scary when you put it like that!! Good luck little stars


----------



## Kristin83

I've been pumping and not getting much either....about 3oz a day. I was told to take an herbal supplement fenugreek, which i started taking last night. I've already noticed an increase in supply. But it is normal at first to not get much while pumping from what I've been told. It takes a few days for your body to produce more from the extra stimulation. I usually pump after feeding and sometimes in between if I have to give connor formula (I had to supplement a bit bc he wasnt gaining weight) It also helps if you pump while nursing bc your body will naturally let down on the other side and it makes the milk come out.


----------



## nypage1981

I pump while nursing sometimes too. I am having trouble with filling up fast and leaking and feeling hard and painful......not enjoying my breast feeding experience very much. 

Little good luck!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

My breast feeding experience is a little bummer. Amelia doesn't take to my nipple by itself. I need a nipple shield in order for her to even like it. I wonder if when she gets a bit bigger and understands whether she'll start latching better without the shield. I've noticed now that my nipples are dripping I asked Doug to check my leg as I was feeding amelia. I honestly thought it was my lower abdomen leaking again. Turns out my boobies were leaking. :haha:

Ladies, I'm SO overemotional right now. This puppps experience is driving me nuts. :wacko: It's so itchy! I can handle everything else but Holy Cats is this horrible.


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear you are struggling, MA. :hugs:
xx


----------



## Adele2011

Littlestars- All the best for today, thinking of you :hugs: can't wait to see the new additions to your family :dance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Good luck for today LS x


----------



## katerdid

Good luck Littlestars!!!

MA - I have PUPPs now too! Omg I hate hate hate it! I was told to try this weird soap: Grandpa's Pine Tar Soap. It should get here next week and I'm hoping I can last with cortisone cream until then. I have it all over my legs, my tummy, my hips, my bum, and now I'm starting to get it on my arms and my boobs!!! Seriously sucks.

I usually pump 1-2x daily with William, but I'm saving it all for when we introduce a bottle in a few weeks. I get about 3 oz on a full boob. I also hand express a lot, but not by choice lol...my let-down is crazy some times and forces me to stop mid-feed so as not to choke my man. It literally squirts out all over on its own accord! So I usually keep a storage baggie nearby and let some drain into that. Or the other boob will start going and I'll have to juggle a bit with him on one side and trying to catch it in a baggie on the other. It's a circus. Am I the only one who has crazy :holly: ?


----------



## nypage1981

I have crazy boobs too Kate. How do you go in public? I can't leave an hour without filling FTP full.


----------



## katerdid

nypage1981 said:


> I have crazy boobs too Kate. How do you go in public? I can't leave an hour without filling FTP full.

Nursing pads, lots of nursing pads lol! I use Johnson's and they hold a lot. But I usually don't leak unless he's hungry and/or about every 2 hours.
(what does ftp stand for?)


----------



## nypage1981

I haaaaate the feeling of them leak in public. My let down kinda burns. Lol. Also, no idea what FTP stands for. Fricken iPad.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Kate, let me know if it works. How is it we have it POST?! :shrug: I have it on my arms, legs, bum tummy. I don't have it on my chest, back or face. I just used a soapy water mix using tea tree oil. Hopefully it will get better soon. I can't take it much longer. Has anyone mentioned how long it takes to get through the system or why it happened post partum?


----------



## mommyof3girls

hey girls. I hope all are doing well. Congrats on all the new babies. 

LittleStars- I hope everything went well. 

I'm still very pregnant. Which is a huge shock to me and my doctor. I'm 3cm dilated but miss Tori has become unengaged. So that is the reason for my stalled labor process. lol. Good news. I'm being induced monday morning at 6am. I'm really scared because I have never been induced. However the dr is scared that my water will break and he cord will come out first. So I'm freaking out about that too. 

That is it for me. :)


----------



## Kristin83

Ls I hope all went well today!

Mommyof3Girls: good luck monday! I'm sure everything will go prefectly :flower:


----------



## shelleney

Oh no mommy! Im sorry to hear that baby has come out of the pelvis. I hope she finds her way back in there, and you go into labour soon...
If not, lots and lots of luck for your induction on Monday. Keep us posted!
xx


----------



## Adele2011

kate and ma- urgh that itchy nasty thing sounds awful hope it clears up fast 
mommy of 3- woohoo mon it's great you have a date not long :baby: hope all goes well. 

So yesterday i went to the toilet and after as i stood to pull knickers up i thought some of my waters broke. I phoned up hospital and they advised to go in and get monitored. Urine,blood pressure,temp,hooked me up to a monitor to check baby she said he was a happy like pixie :happydance: everything was fine. Then she wanted to do an internal she tried several painful times with the speculum :cry: and couldnt examine me so she tried without and couldnt either. She said she would of done a membrane sweep but just couldnt. So it might of been some of my waters breaking or not i've just got to keep an eye but its unlikely. So still no futher forward and my ouch it hurt.


----------



## Phantom710

Adele2011 said:


> kate and ma- urgh that itchy nasty thing sounds awful hope it clears up fast
> mommy of 3- woohoo mon it's great you have a date not long :baby: hope all goes well.
> 
> So yesterday i went to the toilet and after as i stood to pull knickers up i thought some of my waters broke. I phoned up hospital and they advised to go in and get monitored. Urine,blood pressure,temp,hooked me up to a monitor to check baby she said he was a happy like pixie :happydance: everything was fine. Then she wanted to do an internal she tried several painful times with the speculum :cry: and couldnt examine me so she tried without and couldnt either. She said she would of done a membrane sweep but just couldnt. So it might of been some of my waters breaking or not i've just got to keep an eye but its unlikely. So still no futher forward and my ouch it hurt.

I have head depending on the way baby is laying, little bits of the sac will go at different times, like little air bubbles......except with water. :haha:


----------



## Adele2011

thanks i hadn't heard of that and good description :thumbup:


----------



## MrsK

Sorry for taking awhile to post an update, but my baby has kept me busy! :)

After 5 hours of very intense and fast-progressing labor and 19 minutes of pushing, Lucas Andrew was born on October 6th at 2:44 AM, weighing exactly 9 lbs and measuring 22 inches. I was 39 weeks and 2 days. 
Although I was wishing for a quick labor before, I would now not wish it on my worst enemy! I'm sure long labors can be very frustrating.. but just a few short breaks between killer contractions would have been nice. :wacko:

He's here now, though, and I couldn't be happier :) He's a sleepy-head so it's a struggle making him wake up to eat every few hours.. I'm hoping he grows out of that quickly. 

Sending lots of labor dust to everyone still waiting on their LO's!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

CONGRATULATIONS Mrs K!! 

Hes soo lovely well done! :)


----------



## OctBebe

Hello due date :(


----------



## yourstruly10

Woo Hoo Mrs K! He is so handsome and such a great size. Happy to hear you are both doing well.

Happy due date Octbebe. Fingers crossed things start moving for you.

littlestars- Hope everything went great today! Cant wait to see pictures. 

Mommyof3Girls- Good luck monday!! So excited for you. Bout time baby girl came.

Sorry to hear so many of you are having a hard time with breastfeeding. I struggled lots with my first before giving up after only 3 days. Wish I had stuck it out longer but it ended up being the right thing for us. I didnt even try this time and it sounds horrible to say but im much happier this time then I was last time. Just wasnt for me. Wish It could have been some days though. I hope it gets better for all of you. Ali is 8 days old and im on day 3 of waiting for my milk to go away. My let down really burns and I get it even though im not breast feeding.

Having two under 2 is alot more work then i thought it would be. Lots of fun though. Ava tried to feed Ali her grapes today. cute that Ava doesnt understand Ali cant have them. Ava still sleeps through the night and Ali is up every 3-4 hours and takes 3oz which is perfect.

Im still kinda in shock of having two baby's now. Baby blues hit me pretty hard. I cried for 2 days straight but seem to be coming out of it now thankfully. Cant believe its been 8 days already. its going to fly by. Ali will be 1 before i know it. 

Heres ali 8 days old. And my tummy 8 days PP. One sucked in and one not. At least I know my muscles are still working and I can hopefully get the sag in check.


----------



## mommyof3girls

yourstruly10 said:


> Woo Hoo Mrs K! He is so handsome and such a great size. Happy to hear you are both doing well.
> 
> Happy due date Octbebe. Fingers crossed things start moving for you.
> 
> littlestars- Hope everything went great today! Cant wait to see pictures.
> 
> Mommyof3Girls- Good luck monday!! So excited for you. Bout time baby girl came.
> 
> Sorry to hear so many of you are having a hard time with breastfeeding. I struggled lots with my first before giving up after only 3 days. Wish I had stuck it out longer but it ended up being the right thing for us. I didnt even try this time and it sounds horrible to say but im much happier this time then I was last time. Just wasnt for me. Wish It could have been some days though. I hope it gets better for all of you. Ali is 8 days old and im on day 3 of waiting for my milk to go away. My let down really burns and I get it even though im not breast feeding.
> 
> Having two under 2 is alot more work then i thought it would be. Lots of fun though. Ava tried to feed Ali her grapes today. cute that Ava doesnt understand Ali cant have them. Ava still sleeps through the night and Ali is up every 3-4 hours and takes 3oz which is perfect.
> 
> Im still kinda in shock of having two baby's now. Baby blues hit me pretty hard. I cried for 2 days straight but seem to be coming out of it now thankfully. Cant believe its been 8 days already. its going to fly by. Ali will be 1 before i know it.
> 
> Heres ali 8 days old. And my tummy 8 days PP. One sucked in and one not. At least I know my muscles are still working and I can hopefully get the sag in check.

Thank you. I can't believe that Tori is still in me. I'm just happy knowing I will be meeting her soon. 

Ali is super cute.


----------



## Lys

Sorry about my slow response my days are blurring together and I find its 3pm and don't know where the times goes!! All I have to show for my day is a clean and fed baby!! :happydance:
About the breastfeeding... I am mostly using bottles but am still using breast about once a day. He still latches on to the breast fine though he does get frustrated sometimes during the beginning and screams and I have to calm him down before trying again. I have been trying to pump every 2 hrs (sometimes 2 - 3 hrs) to keep producing. I have a hard time pumping and breastfeeding... I don't think I am that talented. :haha: My OH goes back to work on Tues and I am dreading being completely solo during the nights! We are definitely up every 3 hrs and the feeding is more time consuming than I anticipated. I also have taken to wearing breast pads at ALL times! The couple times I haven't because I just pumped I end up leaking on my clothes and it is not fun in public!! :blush: I just wish I was making more milk... I was hoping to get a bit of a storage built up so I could freeze some but I am usually only 1 feeding ahead on whats in the fridge. My biggest reason for pumping is it saves on time by a lot (and in the middle of the night for me its worth it!) I can feed him w/ the bottles AND pump in less time than breastfeeding him (both sides). 

Mrs! Your son is SOOO handsome! Congrats! I had a very short labor as well so I definitely feel you on the killer contractions! Hope your recovering well! :flower:

As for PUPS, Ma and Katerdid, I had TERRIBLE postpartum hives and was in an incredible amount of pain from the itching and swelling. My Dr. gave me Prednisone which is only prescribed while nursing when reaction is bad so I was taking that at night and Zyrtec in the morning and the combination cleared me up in 2 days! I would highly recommend the Zyrtec and it's OTC if you haven't given it a try yet. Hope you ladies are feeling better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Mrsturner

Congratulations Mrs K! What a beautiful baby boy! xxx


----------



## zb5

Hey ladies, I had my baby!

Silas Orion was born on Oct. 6 (3 days early) at 7:54am after 6 hours of labor, and weighed in at 9 lbs even, 20in long and practically perfect. All the pics are on DH's phone and he is 100x cuter in person anyway, but I'll post pics soon.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congratulations zb5


----------



## Lys

WOOHOO! GREAT NEWS ZB5!! Can't wait to see pics! Glad your labor was short!!


----------



## OctBebe

Yay zb5 I'm so jelous we had the same due date. :) Exciting, he was born on my birthday hehe


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats zb!


----------



## yourstruly10

Yay Congrats zb5.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG Zb! :hugs: :happydance: Wasn't that the date you guessed?? 

Lys, I'm beside myself on the same pumping issues and also fearful when my husband goes back. He's been thinking of moving to overnights. I'm hesitant. Okay, scared. Just afraid that he'll have less time with us overall because of lack of sleep.

I'm taking dandelion root and milk thistle. I've also been taking allegra but will try zyrtec like you said. we're going into day 9 with this. Again, very emotional. I'm trying to enjoy our little girl. I love her so much and I find myself wondering if I'm a good mother because I'm so *******. I have no idea what I'm doing. Not that I thought I'd have it all together. I'm just so oblivious to what cry is for what need. :shrug: Oh how I hope I get it soon.

Thanks for sharing with us.....It's nice to know I'm not the only one going through the pumping/breastfeeding issue. So many things going on that I'm just tired.


----------



## OctBebe

MW appointment went really well, I finally agreed to an internal and I'm glad. Im 2cm dialated, soft cervix and she done a stretch and sweep. :happydance:


----------



## mommyof3girls

I hope everyone is doing well. In 4 hours I'll be leaving for the hospital. I can't sleep at all. I can't believe that I'll be meeting my baby girl today.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Good luck today xx


----------



## DMG83

Congratulations to all our new mummies!

Good luck today momof3 xx


----------



## Phantom710

oooo congrats mommyof3girls!!!! I can imagine you are WAY excited


----------



## Mrsturner

Congratulations zb5, cant wait to see some photos.

Good luck mommyof3girls, i hope you have a lovely birth experience xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck!

Ma I hope it starts getting better for you. I'm feeling the same way and think it must be baby blues.


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations on the birth of Lucas, Mrs K! He is absolutely gorgeous!

Congratulations on the birth of Silas, zb5! Cant wait to see some pics!

Sorry to hear about your baby blues, YoursTruly. Glad you are starting to feel better now. Loving the pics of Ali (and your tummy is looking great!) I especially love your new avatar pic of the girls!

Sorry you went past your due date, Octbebe. Glad the apt went well, I hope the sweep works...

Good luck today mommyof3girls!!

Sorry to hear of the Mummies/Mommies suffering with feeding issues....

xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Good luck to the mommies in waiting who are going to see their babies in a few hours. Praise God for little blessings! :Happydance:


----------



## katerdid

Congrats Mrs. K, zb5 and good luck mommy!!!

MA - I just started taking milk thistle and dandelion as well. I was also told Gold Bond's extra strength lotion in the green bottle helps too. I'm going to have DH pick some up tonight - fingers crossed! I also heard that cutting out sugar will relieve it a bit as well, and basically doing everything you can to boost liver function.

I went through some baby blues too... 3 straight days where all I did was cry, feed and change William. I didn't eat, I didn't sleep, and I felt awful. But it got a lot better! It's just all those terrible hormones. You girls can make it!!


----------



## yourstruly10

Good luck today mommyof3girls!! CAnt wait to see pictures of you little girl! 

My baby blues seem to be completely gone today for the first time since Ali was born. Im enjoying every minute but couldnt control the crying. Ali really is a great baby. She takes between 3-4 oz every 3-4 hours. Having hubby home for the next 15 days helps too. I let him sleep through the night and he gets up with Ava( our eldest) at 8;30 for the day and I sleep in with Ali. I think the only thing that gets me down now is the weight loss that I need. Hubby hazs to keep reminding me I just had a baby 10 days ago. 

My milk finally seems to be drying up which is helping me feel more sane too because I no longer get bad pain from the let down. My stitches down there havent hurt at all since the day after I came home which is great. Sometimes I forget they are there when I go to wipe. Then they hurt. 

Really hope everyone starts feeling better breastfeeding and baby blues wise soon. 

Good luck to all mommy's still waiting!


----------



## Lys

OctBebe, sounds like your lil one will be here very soon! HORRAY! Keep us posted, can't wait to see pics!!

Mommyof3, hope everything went great! Can't wait to "meet" your beautiful lil girl!!

About the breastfeeding, I bought this hands free pumping bra today and just gave it a try, LOVE IT!! https://www.amazon.com/Easy-Express...WQUM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318291350&sr=8-1
I strongly dislike breastfeeding in the middle of the night, my lil man falls asleep when he is on the breast and ends up not eating enough (I have tried EVERYTHING to keep him up) and because he is not full he wakes up in an hr and is hungry again. I still want to use my breast milk but this way I can feed him w/ what I've pumped in a bottle and pump at the same time!!

I am now having issues because I have been using the pumped milk in bottles so much he is not wanting to latch on to the breast... UGH!! 

MA! Tonight is my first night solo, I already feel exhausted during the days and that is w/ help at night so I am not excited about my OH returning to work tomorrow!! I agree that he will be spending less time w/ us overall in addition to him being at work now when he is home he will be more tired and wanting to nap/ go to bed early! :cry: I'm just so glad he was here for the first 3 weeks!!

I know it's still early but my Noah is 3 weeks old today and still up every 3 hrs at night. Is there anything I can do to help him begin to transition to A.) sleeping on his own, B.) sleeping through the night?! THANKS LADIES!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies.

went to the dermatologist today and I have pupps or a reaction to the med they gave me during the c-section. Both have similar reactions. Since I can have no more stronger oral meds which will raise blood sugars and pressure not to mention not good for breast feeding, they decided to give me one heck of a dose of cream. I also am trying the zyrtec tomorrow. We'll see how that goes. Praying we get rid of it quick.

Lys, I'm finding that the milk thistle has brought my milk supply up by half. :happydance: Pretty awesome in my opinion. :winkwink:

I'm not sure what I'll do without Doug. He helps me get Amelia into place for breast feeding. I have to put the nipple cover on (because she doesn't like my nipple since the hospital introduced the bottle) then get her to turn my direction. She has peanut butter tongue (tongue that goes to the roof of the mouth and makes it hard for her to lower her tongue to get a good latch) at times and to deal with that, her wailing hands and the dumb nipple shield is almost impossible on my own. I hope I can come up with a plan soon.

I hope Doug doesn't do the overnights or twelve hour shift. Although he leaves for 8 hours every day but two in a week, I just like the idea of having him around when we're awake. I feel safe. Is it possible your husband can switch shifts? :shrug:


----------



## Lys

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> went to the dermatologist today and I have pupps or a reaction to the med they gave me during the c-section. Both have similar reactions. Since I can have no more stronger oral meds which will raise blood sugars and pressure not to mention not good for breast feeding, they decided to give me one heck of a dose of cream. I also am trying the zyrtec tomorrow. We'll see how that goes. Praying we get rid of it quick.
> 
> Lys, I'm finding that the milk thistle has brought my milk supply up by half. :happydance: Pretty awesome in my opinion. :winkwink:
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll do without Doug. He helps me get Amelia into place for breast feeding. I have to put the nipple cover on (because she doesn't like my nipple since the hospital introduced the bottle) then get her to turn my direction. She has peanut butter tongue (tongue that goes to the roof of the mouth and makes it hard for her to lower her tongue to get a good latch) at times and to deal with that, her wailing hands and the dumb nipple shield is almost impossible on my own. I hope I can come up with a plan soon.
> 
> I hope Doug doesn't do the overnights or twelve hour shift. Although he leaves for 8 hours every day but two in a week, I just like the idea of having him around when we're awake. I feel safe. Is it possible your husband can switch shifts? :shrug:

Milk thistle.. Ok good to know!! Are you taking it in pill form and can you get it anywhere?! No, on the OH being able to switch shifts... He is Navy and has a very set schedule. I know we will be fine we just need to get into a routine!! My goal now that Noah is 3 weeks old is to get out of the house once everyday... (starting tomorrow) that might sound silly but it keeps me emotionally sane (it also forces me to put on clean clothes, put my hair up, and brush my teeth :haha:)!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lys said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> went to the dermatologist today and I have pupps or a reaction to the med they gave me during the c-section. Both have similar reactions. Since I can have no more stronger oral meds which will raise blood sugars and pressure not to mention not good for breast feeding, they decided to give me one heck of a dose of cream. I also am trying the zyrtec tomorrow. We'll see how that goes. Praying we get rid of it quick.
> 
> Lys, I'm finding that the milk thistle has brought my milk supply up by half. :happydance: Pretty awesome in my opinion. :winkwink:
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll do without Doug. He helps me get Amelia into place for breast feeding. I have to put the nipple cover on (because she doesn't like my nipple since the hospital introduced the bottle) then get her to turn my direction. She has peanut butter tongue (tongue that goes to the roof of the mouth and makes it hard for her to lower her tongue to get a good latch) at times and to deal with that, her wailing hands and the dumb nipple shield is almost impossible on my own. I hope I can come up with a plan soon.
> 
> I hope Doug doesn't do the overnights or twelve hour shift. Although he leaves for 8 hours every day but two in a week, I just like the idea of having him around when we're awake. I feel safe. Is it possible your husband can switch shifts? :shrug:
> 
> Milk thistle.. Ok good to know!! Are you taking it in pill form and can you get it anywhere?! No, on the OH being able to switch shifts... He is Navy and has a very set schedule. I know we will be fine we just need to get into a routine!! My goal now that Noah is 3 weeks old is to get out of the house once everyday... (starting tomorrow) that might sound silly but it keeps me emotionally sane (it also forces me to put on clean clothes, put my hair up, and brush my teeth :haha:)!Click to expand...

I'm trying to do this too. It's easy to get into the baby blues. I pray you also have family and friends around you...someone you can count on to do things with or call when your husband isn't around. :hugs:

Milk thistle you can get in pill form but it's more potent in tincture form (liquid). You can find it at most healthfood stores and I get mine at the grocery store in the organic section. Ask someone if you need help. The tincture goes in a little bit of water and about 15 drops 3 times a day OR follow the instructions on the back of the label. :winkwink: It works for me so far!


----------



## nypage1981

Lys, my pediatrician said today that how tired we are now, is as tired as we will get. And around 2 months they start sleeping a bit better......she said a lot of that waking up in night each hour is cluster feeding that they do when growing and this is totally normal. She suggests I nursenfornhalfnhour and if he still hungry, have OH bottle feed him like .5 ounce to top him offnso m not sitting awake feeding for an hour like I am now..... I am for hours each night nursing. My sister also pumped and bottle fed and had to give up nursing because her baby stopped taking it since she was bottle feeding so much. Nownshe has a hard time keeping upnwith her baby's milk needs and is trying to just pump enough to feed her. Kian also falls asleep constantly at night so I hate hate hate night time so much. And it still hurts like the worst pain ever. I try to change his latch, but no go. Not sure what to do. Sucks that our OHs had to go back to work! Today was my first day w/o him and I didn't shower til he got home! 

I can't leave the house now all week as I'm not allowed to drive for another week:( I hate baby blues.....how long do they last? I'm on 2 weeks now, but don't feel blues all the time. Just fleeting moments.


----------



## shelleney

Aww Mommies :hugs:

Im so sorry to hear you are all missing your OHs now they are back at work, struggling with breastfeeding, pumping, etc, suffering with baby blues, and not sleeping well.

I trully hope things start to get better for you all soon....
xx


----------



## Adele2011

octbebe- My dates been and gone 2 it sucks doesnt it. Fingers crossed the sweep works for you. 
yourstruly- love the pics, Ali and Ava are lovely, your stomach looks good 2
mrs k- Lucas is adorable, congrats. thanks for labour dust i need it 
zb5- Congrats on Silas- looking forward to pics. 

so thats 2 boys on the 6th at 9lbs :happydance:

sorry to hear about the blues and feeding issues, its nice you have people to talk to who are going through similar :hugs: 

i've got midwife apt on Thurs where they will try and do sweep again but after the agony of last time :shrug: went to Dr's yesterday as got another nice side effect piles :blush: so just feeling really fed up and sore


----------



## OctBebe

Adele2011 - im glad im not the only one overdue, its horrible, I feel like my body is failing me, and I'm only 2days over, I have everyone on earth texting me and facebooking me and its getting on my nerves. Have another sweep Friday, I hope they work for us :)


----------



## shelleney

Sorry for the overdue Ladies :hugs:
Hope things start happening soon for you both....
xx


----------



## Adele2011

Octbebe- Not sure if you saw my previous post but they tried to examine me previously but after several painful attempts the nurse said she couldnt do it and my cervix was too high so hopefully will be better thurs and they can try a sweep. I'm booked into the hospital i want but if i need to be induced i need to go somewhere i really dont want to go so thats at the back of my mind. I agree this waiting and being uncomfortable really sucks. O and the constant texts etc omg! "just wondering if you've had him" "any sign" yeah i had him just thought i wouldnt tell anyone! grrr. I can't ring anyone cos they get too excited thinking i'm in labour. I know they mean well but aaargh its annoying.


----------



## zb5

Silas at 4 days old!

Congrats MrsK, I've been busy too but finally noticed we had our boys on the same day, same weight. It sounds like our labors were really similar too! Mine was 6 hours, when I got to the hospital I was 8 cm so the labor was almost all transition. I'm not sure I know what early or active labor feels like! I agree, fast labors are really rough too. I put my birth story in my journal, warning it is long!

We are having a lot of the same breastfeeding issues you ladies are, he falls asleep on the breast and stays asleep until you put him down, then he wakes up and needs to eat again. I try really hard to keep him awake while he feeds, but the last few feeds of last night I fell asleep myself so he had no chance. :dohh:

I am crying a lot too, it's weird because I don't feel sad really, just overwhelmed and emotional. I'm glad we have this group, it helps to see how common the problems we're having are. Hugs to everyone! :hugs:

To the overdue ladies... friends and family started pestering me way before my due date, so irritating! I'm sure it only gets worse. Hoping your babies come soon. :)
 



Attached Files:







P1050040copy.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsK

I haven't had time to read through all the posts.. but figured I'd give a small update anyway :) My issue with breastfeeding isn't that he wakes up as soon as I put him down.. but that I can't wake him up to feed! He's got jaundice, so he's super sleepy all the time and it sometimes takes me a full 20 minutes of jostling, spraying water in his face, and rubbing his back to make him wake up enough to start nursing. He lost a little bit too much weight, so I was put under strict orders to wake him up every 2 hours to nurse, no matter what. 

We've been doing better now.. for the past 24 hours, I've been able to make him nurse 10-30 minutes every 2 hours or less, so he's getting a little more energetic and it isn't so hard to wake him up anymore. Unlike most new moms, I'm actually overjoyed when he wakes up on his own to nurse! lol!

Had a few rough days and was crying lots... hubby had to come rescue Lucas a few times when we were both bawling because we couldn't get the hang of breastfeeding. It's true what everyone says, though... keep at it, because eventually both the baby and you figure it out!


----------



## yourstruly10

zb5- He is so handsome. 

MrsK- Happy to hear little Lucas is feeding better the last 24 hours. I hope it just gets better and better from here on out.

Adele2011 and OctBebe- Fingers crossed for both of you that things get going soon.

I wish I had some advice or something to offer you ladies struggling with breastfeeding. As a second time mom you think I would but I have nothing as I never did it really. I really really hope it gets easier and works out for you all. 

Im thankful to have hubby home for another 2 weeks. He helps out lots with Ava. Not so much with Allison but that's how we have worked it out for while he is home. He was never a big fan of the newborn stage. His mom will be here from the 17th to the 21 and then my dad is here from the 27 to the 1 of November.

We also have Ali and Ava's doctor appointment on the 17th. Hoping Ali has started putting on some weight. The way she eats I cant imagine her not having out on weight. After having Ava and everyone telling me Ali was going to be big I didn't buy any newborn stuff because A. Ava never fit it and she was 7lb 12oz and B. all my ultrasounds and the doctor were all saying Ali was going to be even bigger then Ava was. Well of course she ends up being so much smaller then they thought and she is absolutely swimming in all her 0-3 month clothes. Thankfully I saved some of the never worse newborn stuff from when I had Ava. Not much. Only 5-6 new born sleepers but enough to get us through the nest few weeks.


----------



## Lys

Zb5, He is SO handsome!! LOVE LOVE the pic!!


----------



## nypage1981

Yours truly, I did the same. Didn't buy much newborn expecting a large baby, well at only 6 lbs, he swims in newborn still! And I'm slowly buying more newborn stuff but don't hiabe as many as we do in 0-3,3-6 etc. And he poops and pees through everything so each day counts for 2-3 outfit changes, so we sure are getting our money's worth in the newborns! How much did alli weigh?

My little man was 5 lb 14 ounces at his appointment right out of the hospital, but now his 2 week one he was a whopping 6 lbs 9 ounces! Way to go little guy, he is doing better than expected. No wonder m not sleeping ever. He is cluster feeding like crazy all night. 

My main breast feeding issue is the pain. Pretty sure he never latched correctly and I can't fix it. Hurts so bad I sweat, and cry and grip something really hard. Doesn't help the post partum blues to be in that much pain.


----------



## shelleney

zb5 - Silas is gorgeous!! :kiss:


----------



## Adele2011

Thanks for pic. Silas is gorgeous, v cute :baby:


----------



## mommyof3girls

Victoria Addison born 10/10/11 @ 145pm. 6lbs 11.4oz 19.5 inches long.

Birth Story copy and pasted from journal....


I got to the hospital at 6am. At 7am, I was in my gown and getting my IV. At 720am I was getting the pitocin started and being checked. I was at 5cm at that time. I had done half the work on my own before I got there. I was at low dose of pitocin because I was having contractions all ready. At 10am I got my epidural. At 1245 he was checking me and I was 6cm and while he was checking me my water broke and flooded the bed and the doctor. lol. Exactly one hour later, I was having a lot of pressure and ready to push. She was back to back and after I got her head out it was smooth sailing. 4 pushes total and she was born. Followed by another huge gush of water that soaked the doctor yet again and got all over his brand new shoes. lol. Victoria is my biggest baby. Not by much but her head was the size of an 8lb baby. She weighed 6 lbs 11.4oz and was 19.5 inches long. We came home last night at 10pm and she had her check up this morning and passed with flying colors. We are so happy with her. There is my warning call, time to feed a baby. Enjoy the pics and thank you all for everything. :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

CONGRATULATIONS Shes beautiful xx :)


----------



## DMG83

she's beautiful mommyof3 :hugs: so glad you had a nice birth too xx


----------



## yourstruly10

She is beautiful mommyof3girls. Sounds like you had a very smooth and easy birth too. That's great! 

Nypage1981- she wasn't overly small. She was born at 7lb 3oz and was 7lb the day we brought her home. But we were told to expect her to be about 8.5 lb the day she was born so it was a huge difference to what we were expecting.


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats new babies! How exciting this is...almost all of our babies are here. 

My guy is making momma proud with his weight gain. Is well over his birth weight again at 2 week checkup, even though he lost a scary 9% of body weight by the time we left hospital....so he is doing even better than he is expected to! yay! 

Guess my piercingly painful nipples are worth something!


----------



## Lys

Mommyof3, thanks for posting your birth store I love reading them! Your Victoria is beautiful!! So glad things went smooth and that is funny about you getting 2 Dr.s wet!! HEHE, hope your recovering well!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies.

I think I posted my breastfeeding issues as we've been talking about them. Amelia is now attatching, though with a breast shield. One thing she's doing though is spitting out my nipple and re-attatching. It's NOT a fun situation. Does anyone know why this is happening? :shrug:

ZB your not alone. I've been emotional and crying too. Praise God Doug let me sleep in a bit. I've just been out of sorts. 

We had a photo shoot yesterday (she's 11 days old) and the pics came out adorable. My avatar is one of the pics. I'll share more as they come.


----------



## nypage1981

MA- Kian does that too.....just at the beginning though. I think he does it to start the flow......do yo uthink thats it? Very cute picture!


----------



## zb5

nypage, your poor nipples! Can you try pumping and giving him a bottle instead to give your nipples a break?


----------



## nypage1981

i am soooo afraid that too many bottles will make him reject the breastfeeding.....valid worry?


----------



## horsey_hen

Congratulations Ladies, Beautiful Babies arriving.........we're still waiting on our late arrival, really hoping I'm not induced again.


----------



## Kristin83

congrats mommyof3girls!! She is beautiful :D

Just wanted to share some pics of my boys...they are 4 weeks today :D

Connor:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/2011-10-12_11-18-34_934.jpg
Liam:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/2011-10-12_11-18-45_860.jpg


----------



## Mommy's Angel

The boys are adorable Kristen. :happydance:

NYPage, I'm not sure. I think it has something to do with the frustration. She has peanut butter tongue. Her tongue goes upward and it takes her time to bring her tongue down to suck. Makes for frustration for her AND I as she keeps spitting the nipple out and I never know if she's fed well or not.


----------



## Lys

Hi Ladies!!
Horsey, hope you meet your lil one soon!! Thinking labor thoughts for you!! ::winkwink:

NY, Yes that is a legitimate concern about using bottles and baby not latching on if baby gets used to the bottles.

MA, Noah lets go sometimes of my nipple at times I think sometimes he gets frustrated if he is not getting enough milk fast enough, and sometimes I think he is going for a better hold. Not sure why officially those have just been my guesses.

Kristin, They boys are looking great!! What are their weights now do you know?!


----------



## Kristin83

thanks! They have definetly gained but I dont know how much...cant find my scale lol but they have their 1 month checkup monday so ill.find out then :D


----------



## nypage1981

kristin cute boys! They nursing ok? Seems you are the only one NOt having issues with it and you have 2! Lol. 

Yea, I searched all of baby's r us for something interesting that would make my nipples NOT hurt, and cnothing. Think its something wrong if they still hurt 2 weeks later or do some of yours still hurt too?


----------



## LittleStars

Wow.. I have so much to catch up on.. I'm sure a few of your ladies have gone and had your babies and I don't even know! Anyway, life is crazy insane and hectic to say the least. This is literally the first time on the internet since the night before the c-section.

I am proud to announce that our little girls were born on Friday, October 7th as planned though a little late. Twin #1 was born at 11:59am and her name is Ashley Alexandra, weighing in at 6.10 lbs and Twin #2 was born at 12:01pm and her name is Elizabeth ?????? (we're still working on the middle name but hoping to have a chance to figure it out this week when DH and I actually have a moment). Her weight was 7.10lbs. 

The c-section was mostly uneventful, I did end up having to have both a spinal and an epidural though and I got really nauseous from it all. I had the bad shakes during the surgery and that really sucked but was able to attempt breast feeding in the recovery room. I scored a private room right from the recovery room so I was super happy about that. I stayed in hospital just slightly short of the 72 hours but was eager to go hom on Monday and get me some Thanksgiving turkey. 

We did have some issues with Ashley and Libby losing too much weight, Ashley losing the most so we were asked to supplement since my milk wasn't coming in yet. I've rented a hospital grade Medela pump for the month. My routine for every feeding is to try getting the babies to feed on the breast, then supplement with formula and then pump what I can. You can imagine how long this process takes me. Forever! But it seems like slowly the milk situation is getting better, I'm hoping to exclusively BFing by the two week mark. In the meantime my DD is being really patient with me and pretty helpful. I am completely sleep deprived but as long as I remember to take my pain meds the only real complaint I have is that my back is literally so freaking painful I want to cry. I don't understand why the pain meds don't help my back. Weird. 

I was really lucky and scored a pediatrician for the girls this week and they are going in tomorrow to make sure their weight is coming back up. Also getting out my staples out so another busy day but I'm happy to get to leave the house at least. I'll attempt to get some time online tomorrow to catch up on all my reading up on you ladies and of course post some pictures!!!


----------



## Kristin83

nypage1981 said:


> kristin cute boys! They nursing ok? Seems you are the only one NOt having issues with it and you have 2! Lol.
> 
> Yea, I searched all of baby's r us for something interesting that would make my nipples NOT hurt, and cnothing. Think its something wrong if they still hurt 2 weeks later or do some of yours still hurt too?

Thanks!

It seems that my milk supply has increased since i've been taking Fenugreek supplements and drinking a tea called Mothers Milk, but i'm still having to supplement a few ounces here and there. Luckily there hasnt been an issue going back and forth between bottle and breast :)


----------



## Kristin83

Congrats Littlestars! They were very good weights. I got the shakes and nausea from the spinal too, no fun! They had to wrap me in warm blankets and give me something to calm me down..lol

Good luck with the BF, I hope your milk comes in fast and you are able to do it with no problems :D


----------



## Lys

YAY, LittleStars!! So happy that everything went well for you and your girls! Hope your recovery continues to go well! Can't wait to see pics!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> kristin cute boys! They nursing ok? Seems you are the only one NOt having issues with it and you have 2! Lol.
> 
> Yea, I searched all of baby's r us for something interesting that would make my nipples NOT hurt, and cnothing. Think its something wrong if they still hurt 2 weeks later or do some of yours still hurt too?

Aside from Lanolin, what about the nipple shield I'm wearing. It's a last resort, but it has helped women with pain. You can find it in the Medala section at BRU.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LittleStars said:


> Wow.. I have so much to catch up on.. I'm sure a few of your ladies have gone and had your babies and I don't even know! Anyway, life is crazy insane and hectic to say the least. This is literally the first time on the internet since the night before the c-section.
> 
> I am proud to announce that our little girls were born on Friday, October 7th as planned though a little late. Twin #1 was born at 11:59am and her name is Ashley Alexandra, weighing in at 6.10 lbs and Twin #2 was born at 12:01pm and her name is Elizabeth ?????? (we're still working on the middle name but hoping to have a chance to figure it out this week when DH and I actually have a moment). Her weight was 7.10lbs.
> 
> The c-section was mostly uneventful, I did end up having to have both a spinal and an epidural though and I got really nauseous from it all. I had the bad shakes during the surgery and that really sucked but was able to attempt breast feeding in the recovery room. I scored a private room right from the recovery room so I was super happy about that. I stayed in hospital just slightly short of the 72 hours but was eager to go hom on Monday and get me some Thanksgiving turkey.
> 
> We did have some issues with Ashley and Libby losing too much weight, Ashley losing the most so we were asked to supplement since my milk wasn't coming in yet. I've rented a hospital grade Medela pump for the month. My routine for every feeding is to try getting the babies to feed on the breast, then supplement with formula and then pump what I can. You can imagine how long this process takes me. Forever! But it seems like slowly the milk situation is getting better, I'm hoping to exclusively BFing by the two week mark. In the meantime my DD is being really patient with me and pretty helpful. I am completely sleep deprived but as long as I remember to take my pain meds the only real complaint I have is that my back is literally so freaking painful I want to cry. I don't understand why the pain meds don't help my back. Weird.
> 
> I was really lucky and scored a pediatrician for the girls this week and they are going in tomorrow to make sure their weight is coming back up. Also getting out my staples out so another busy day but I'm happy to get to leave the house at least. I'll attempt to get some time online tomorrow to catch up on all my reading up on you ladies and of course post some pictures!!!

I've been waiting patiently!:hugs::kiss::flower: Congrats on the girls.:cloud9:

Looks like you and I are in the same boat with bf'ing. The bf'ing, pumping and supplementing have been an emotional rollercoaster for me and are time consuming. I can't imagine what it would be like with twins. I'm grateful you have your daughter and husband that are able to help you out. That will give you some kind of room to gather yourself if only for a moment. Can't wait to see pics of the cuties!


----------



## Kristin83

Sorry I didn't see that last question. mine still get a little sore on days when they want to nurse constantly answer I use the lanolin too like MA said...I haven't tried anything else though


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congrats little stars!! xx


----------



## OctBebe

Induction on Monday :D Sweep tomorrow. So I will have my little man in 4days or less :)


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations, Mommy on the birth of Victoria Addison. She is absolutely beautiful, and what a great birth story!

Congratulations on the birth of Ashley Alexandra and Elizabeth ???, Littlestars!! Cant wait for you to upload some pics of the girls!

Kristen - wow, Liam and Connor are really growing up! aren't the handsome boys?!

MA - i absolutely adore your avatar pic! Cant wait to see some more....

Hi to all the other Mummies/Mommies and Mums/Moms-to-be :hi:

xx


----------



## zb5

Congrats Littlestars and Mommy!!

We supplemented w formula a little too. Basically he started to get hungry on day 3 but my milk didn't come in until day 4. He was screaming and we didn't know what else to do. Now we are doing breast only but I still wonder if he's getting enough because he wants to eat every hour instead of every 2-3 hours. Very tiring! He had gained 3 oz since his discharge weight, but had 3 big poops right after being weighed so I'm not sure I believe he gained anything. :haha: I'm lucky his latch is okay and I'm not in pain (a little sore sometimes), but it's still really stressful breastfeeding...


----------



## nypage1981

Zb- sounds like cluster feeding. Thats the natural way they feed during their growth spurts at the beginning and it signals your boobs to produce enough milk. Its totally normal, and actually wanted, but yes, a pain and very time consuming. No wonder most breast feeding women feel like cows. i am nicknamed by my husband "the Dairy Queen"...my little one loves the dairy queen!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> Zb- sounds like cluster feeding. Thats the natural way they feed during their growth spurts at the beginning and it signals your boobs to produce enough milk. Its totally normal, and actually wanted, but yes, a pain and very time consuming. No wonder most breast feeding women feel like cows. i am nicknamed by my husband "the Dairy Queen"...my little one loves the dairy queen!

Oh gosh...I'm wondering if Amelia is doing this and I'm clueless. :wacko: :shrug: I was just going to ask how to vamp up my milk production because it seems to be staying steady. I feed her, she feeds for 15 minutes on one side and I pump both sides shortly after she's done. I have no idea to know when she wants my boob. She cries a lot sometimes and I keep wondering if she needs more milk but I have no idea. Do I try to feed her everytime she cries? Will I be feeding her too much? I've been feeding her every 3 hours as the Dr.'s said.....with exception to 4 hours in the overnight hours. I feel like such a crappy mom!:cry: 

She was up all night with gas issues. We gave her gripe water 3 times over the night and it finally worked. She hasn't pooped since the other day and keeps crying when she farts. I'm beside myself at times to know how to help her my poor little darlin.


----------



## yourstruly10

*Mommy's Angel*- I wont be any help in the feeding department probably. The only way I ever know Ali is hungry is by watching for hunger cues like crying and rooting. Rooting is the big one for Ali. When she starts looking for nipple(bottle in our case) with an open mouth ill put my knuckle to her mouth to see if she sucks on it and when she does I know shes hungry. worked with my first too. 

Also Ava had really bad gas and constipation problems as a newborn. We tried gripe water but it actually caused her to be more constipated. It did help with the gas though fir a bit. I found cycling her legs after a feed and burping often during feeds helped alot. 

Hopefully some of that will help a little. Dont feel like a bad mom. Its scary doing everything for the first time. Even for the second time. I still feel like I'm second guessing everything sometimes. Trust your instincts. 

*Kristen*- They look great! 4 weeks already! Boy time is flying.

*Littlestars* - Yay! So happy to hear from you. Sounds like things went very well and they were/are great weights.

*OctBebe* - Good luck with your sweep. Hopefully it will work. If not good luck with your induction on monday!

AFM- Not much really going on here. Its been surprisingly easy so far. im sure once hubby goes back to work and im up all night then up with Ava and Ali all day things will fall apart for a bit but for now im just enjoying the calm before the storm. Ali will be 2 weeks old tomorrow. Time is flying. She has her check up on Monday. Looking forward to that. I am having a very hard time coming to terms with the fact that Ali is my last baby though. That is what has been hardest for me. I just feel to young ( im only 22) to be done but hubby is 100% sure he doesnt want more and we really cant afford more. I am very happy with my two beautiful girls though.


----------



## mommyof3girls

Thank you all for the congrats.

Congrats on all the new babies. 

We are breastfeeding also. My milk finally came in today and tori has only had one bottle of formula today and the rest have been boob/ expressed milk. With the last feed I had problems getting her to latch but once she was on, she was fine. I'm also pumping after each feed. I forgot how tiring it is to breastfeed. 

I hope everyone is doing well. 

Oh and here is a few pics that I took of Tori today.


----------



## shelleney

Mommy-those photos of Tori are ADORABLE!!! :cloud9:
xx


----------



## nypage1981

Ma, you are not cappy! To even put up with breast feeding is a feat. I guess as they cluster feed we are supposed to feed on demand. So if they want it, feed. Then our bodies will keep ip in production. Babies are supposed to slow down again and sleep a few more hours in between feedings as they are getting enough. Pumping every 2 hours should keep production up, otherwise taking something for it. Here's what my pediatrician says. Feed hi,on one boob for 15-20 minutes. Then switch to other side for 5-10 minutes. If he still hungry, feed a bottle of .5-1ounce of breast milk and see how long he sleeps til next feeding. If less than 2-3 hours, feed more ounces in the bottle, if sleeps 6 hours, back off the food at the end cuz it's too much. Doing it this way makes it so he isn't just comfort sucking ruining my nipples. Which he is. They hurt so bad. Hope that helps I'm not sure if itnreally helped me. Lol.


----------



## zb5

Tori is so cute!!!

nypage, my pediatrician said 5 min on one side and offer the other side until he's done. I'm not sure that helped me at all either! lol. I'm not sure I believe it matters and it really hurts to try and get him off my nipple once he's on there so I gave up on that.

MA, I do the same as yt, I look for rooting or sucking motions and offer him a finger or knuckle... if he seems interested then I feed him. Sometimes I try to feed him anyway if he's crying just because it can be an easy way to get him to calm down. :shrug: So far it seems if he's crying it's either hunger, gas, or a dirty diaper. Not much you can do about the gas I think, it's sad to watch him. :(


----------



## nypage1981

ZB- omg. I try to get my finger in there to break suction, but sometimes dont do it well and I swear he has a vice grip on my poor nipple and stretches it and flattens it as I pull him off it! Its horrid! Lol. 

Mummy- gorgeous pics! 

We had our family photos done last weekend and here are a few of them.....I got peed on, pooped on, and puked on that day by my little monster! Was interesting.....
 



Attached Files:







20111009_466.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 10









20111009_614.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 13









20111009_756.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 11









KianChair.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 11









Sutter1.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## shelleney

Wow nyp! your photos are amazing!! :cloud9:

I still cant believe how much hair Kian has...and isnt Ella pretty?

What a lovely family you have there :)

xx


----------



## mommyof3girls

Ny- I love your pics.


----------



## nypage1981

thanks girls! they were fun to do!


----------



## zb5

The whole "use your finger to break the suction" thing sounds so easy but it's not! I am usually just letting him decide when to pop off himself now.

NY - nice pics! Your daughter is so cute!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ny - adorable photos xx


----------



## Adele2011

Soz my nets been a pain but i'm back woohoo still no :baby: tho.
Sorry about the feeding issues glad you have each other :hugs: and if i have any i know where to come for advice. 
mommy of 3- Congrats on Victoria and well done drowning your Dr :haha: she's v cute and what a poser
Mommys angel- love avatar, Amelia is beautiful 
kristen- aww bless Connor and Liam n wow 4weeks has gone quick 
littlestars- Congrats on Ashley and Elizabethh looking forward to pics. 
Octbebe- was that ur 2nd sweep yesterday? hopefully it worked if not Mon :happydance:
Ny- gorgeous family and pics thanks for sharing. 

So i was finally able to get a sweep friday, he's fully engaged and i'm favourable and soft but nothing has happened. I've got another sweep in a hour so hopefully that might do the trick. If not i can have another Mon and another Wed :blush: Then failing that they'll start inducing me Thurs at 42 weeks. I really dont want this as its at hospital i didnt want to go to, i wont be able to have a water birth and it wont be my own room but a ward :cry: So fingers crossed.


----------



## mommyof3girls

Adele2011 said:


> Soz my nets been a pain but i'm back woohoo still no :baby: tho.
> Sorry about the feeding issues glad you have each other :hugs: and if i have any i know where to come for advice.
> mommy of 3- Congrats on Victoria and well done drowning your Dr :haha: she's v cute and what a poser
> Mommys angel- love avatar, Amelia is beautiful
> kristen- aww bless Connor and Liam n wow 4weeks has gone quick
> littlestars- Congrats on Ashley and Elizabethh looking forward to pics.
> Octbebe- was that ur 2nd sweep yesterday? hopefully it worked if not Mon :happydance:
> Ny- gorgeous family and pics thanks for sharing.
> 
> So i was finally able to get a sweep friday, he's fully engaged and i'm favourable and soft but nothing has happened. I've got another sweep in a hour so hopefully that might do the trick. If not i can have another Mon and another Wed :blush: Then failing that they'll start inducing me Thurs at 42 weeks. I really dont want this as its at hospital i didnt want to go to, i wont be able to have a water birth and it wont be my own room but a ward :cry: So fingers crossed.

My fingers are crossed that you go on your own. Keep us updated.


----------



## shelleney

Congrats on being fully engaged and favourable, Adele.
Im pretty sure one of your sweeps will work, and you wont have to be induced.
Good luck, and keep us posted...
xx


----------



## yourstruly10

nypage1981- Beautiful pictures and beautiful family.

Adele2011- Keeping my fingers crossed one of your sweeps works for you soon.

AFM- Today is my due date. Feels odd saying that since Ali is 15 days old already. Im so happy to have her here rather then in me though. 

Hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Waiting patiently Adele! :hugs: 

Yours, so glad Ali is with you and doing well.


----------



## yourstruly10

Just wanted to share that we bought Ava her first pumpkin today and Ali a little one. It was so fun to carve it as a family. Here are a few pics.

Oh and Ali brought up through her nose today. it was quite odd. Very little came out but there was none from her mouth.


----------



## shelleney

Yours - the photos of your girls and their pumpkins are so cute :)
xx


----------



## nypage1981

Adele I hope you have luck with one of the sweeps!

Yt verrrrry cute pics. The last one looks pro!


----------



## mommyof3girls

Yourstruly- i love the pics of the girls.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yours, VERY CUTE! I love the photo's are you taking them??

Love to all you gals. Amelia seems to be taking more milk today by herself. Latching a bit more but STILL Falling asleep at the boob after like 7 minutes. There's NO waking her to retake it...she'll retake it and just sleep with it in her mouth. :lol: Will she eventually start taking the boob longer as she grows and gets used to it?? :shrug

I'm starting to love her more and more. At first I was afraid to touch her..afraid I'd hurt her in some way. I think it was just because of the issue with NICU and her blood sugars and then the Jaundice. The medical staff made me feel as though I was a bad mom. Don't think they meaned to...but after hearing what the "norm" is or at least "their norm", I just started feeling as if I was a bad mom and felt as though maybe I was neglectful or something. Now I'm learning it's normal for the babies to lose weight....I keep hearing "give it AT LEAST 3 months to acclimate yourself".

On a fun note...Doug, Amelia and I went to the church auction today (to benefit the kids ministry) We bought a HUGE box freezer for get this...45.00. :happydance: 

It was used, but in excellent condition and I LOVE to store things. I like to have things ready for guests, etc.

Today I also gave heck to our neighbor. After SEVERAL months of asking nicely that she have her umpteen guests park up closer to HER area, today we had to maneuver not once, but TWICE over two cars that were blocking us from leaving or coming back. She's so ignorant! We're asking nicely. WE were there first and we've been nothing but nice trying to ask her to move her many guests...AT LEAST 2 to 4 extra cars on top of her own. So after maneuvering once more around a jeep cherokee with an infant in the pouring rain, I ran to her door and told her we pay rent and I want her to share with her guests they need to park somewhere other than the two spots we park in. I was quite demanding and I'm sure she understood me quite clear, though if she pushes me I'll put her in her place REAL quick. To top it off, the deck we were told would be put in this spring from our lease in 2010 is being put off another year. WE have no emergency exit out the back door and it's a 5 ft drop. Tonight we sent a formal complaint about the two issues. I suspect either it'll all get taken care of OR we'll be moving yet AGAIN. :wacko: I'm thinking it's time we figure out what area we want to reside in and finally buy a home. I'm SICK of renting. :duh:

How is everyone doing?!


----------



## Adele2011

Yours- Ava and Ali are adorable :happydance: n agree those pics do look pro 
MA- You are definately not a bad mum you are fab :thumbup: glad to hear Amelia is taking more milk. Urgh that parking issue would hack me off i had that at my last house and ending up moving cos of it 

Thanks ladies for nice comments. So i had sweep yesterday at hospital and the midwife saw my cyst (which has been there for months previously seen by a nurse,doctor and 2 other midwifes including 1 2days ago) As the hospital i was wanting to go to is midwife led only she decided i should go and see a registrar at another hospital to check it out. So i went and got it seen he did another sweep while he was down there :blush: said i was 2cm dilated and felt babas head and decided that i should have baby there due to cyst case it ruptures etc. Now i understand but surely this could of been mentioned ahile ago. :shrug: So i'm booked in for induction Wed if nothing happens before :coffee:


----------



## BabyDeacon

https://www.babyandbump.com/labour-birth/770012-labour-story.html


----------



## Mrsturner

Congratulations babydeacon xxx


----------



## yourstruly10

Congrats BabyDeacon. Great birth story.

and

Thank you ladies. i did take the pictures myself. Im always the camera person and almost never in pictures lol.


----------



## YoungMummy18

My birth story!!!!

It all started on Kimi's birthday (1/10)... I woke up with the WORST backache ever but was DETERMINED to get through the day without moaning too much then on Sunday at 4.30am,, I suddenly woke up to a gush of fluid....called my mum downstairs, who told me that it could've been my waters but as I wasn't in pain to go to sleep....

By 5.30am, i started having contractions thick and fast...every 4 minutes lasting 40 seconds or so.... then by 6am, I was throwing up and could barely stand up so Mum phoned the hospital who told her to bring me in....

By now, my contractions were every 2 minutes and I was begging for g&a.... we got to hospital by 6.30am.... took me 15 minutes to get onto labour ward as every 3 steps i ended up having another contraction...got examined and I was 10cm and ready to push!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was terrified but my MW's were brilliant and encouraged me the entire time...there was 4 of them there and then suddenly at 7.30am, my MW with Kimi came in the room and said...Vik, I told you I'm gonna deliver this baby!!! Finally, with 2 big pushes, out came this tiny little fragile baby who was immediatly put straight into my arms, weighing a petite 7lb 6oz!!!

I didn't tear or cut but have a few deep grazes...I done all of my labour on g&a alone and didnt cut... I was chuffed!!! She is just perfect and has slotted in our family just right!!!




Here's my gorgeous Pippa!!!

xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Adele, Goodness not one but TWO SWEEPS? Seriously?! :shrug: They shoved in another for good measure or something??:lol:

As for the cyst, I agree. This was found awhile ago, it should have been addressed then instead of carting you off to different places just before you actually have the baby. Do you have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome? I have it. With Jackson I had a ton of cysts that came out. I wonder what causes them and why? :shrug:

BabyDeacon, Thank you for sharing your birth story. I too had bp issues but had a c-section because Amelia was breech. I think though it wasn't the way I planned the birth either, I'm glad I had it this way and it wasn't as time consuming and painful as your experience. He's SO worth it though and adorable. Congrats dear!:hugs:


Youngmummy, thank you for sharing the birth story...LOVE the name Pippa! She's adorable. Congrats on your beautiful little girl!:flower:


Amelia breastfed for 24 minutes. :happydance: She looked satisfied for a change, didn't sleep at all on the boob. The Dr. STILL wants us to give her at least an ounce to be sure she's getting what she needs. I hope we're not feeding her too much. She threw up EVERYTHING the other night and Doug and I came to the conclusion we need to cut back on what the Dr.'s specified because she was possibly getting too much for her little belly. I think we're starting to get somewhere though.

How long are all your babies taking to feed at the breast? Someone told me any longer than a half hour and your babies bodies are putting out more energy than they are taking in causing a speedy metabolism. Not sure how true that is. :shrug: She said that's how you know your baby isn't getting enough of the milk supply. There's SO much to learn.:dohh: I thought it would be much easier than it is. It took an infant to show me I know absolutely nothing. :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congrats youngmummy xx


----------



## shelleney

Adele - sorry to hear about the cyst situation. and I hope you go into labour naturally today or tomorrow, so you dont need to be induced on Weds. Good luck!

Congratulations Baby Deacon! off to read your birth story now....

Congratulations Young Mummy! what a great birth story! and Pippa is beautiful!

MA- glad Amelia is feeding much better at the breast now. You're doing a great job!

Hey Ladies :hi: Hope you are all well
xx


----------



## Mrsturner

Aww congrats young mummy, Pippa is gorgeous! 

39 weeks today, and not even a twinge. Im now certain i'll go overdue, just because it would be so inconvienient! I need to smoke this baby out or something!


----------



## Adele2011

Baby Deacon- Congratulations on Ryan James and thanks for sharing he's gorgeous 
Young Mummy 18- Congratulations on Pippa, glad you made it in time :thumbup: she's beautiful thanks for sharing
Ma- thanks for making me chuckle about them going in for another sweep :haha: i'm not sure what it is or why they said possibly due to hormones in pregnancy or pressure pushing down they will investigate it after birth. Its about 4x3cm. I haven't been told i have POS? 
Fab news about Amelia you're doing great :happydance: 
Shelleney- thanks i hope he comes on his own2 but starting to get my head around the fact he's happy chilling and needs a hand out shame as i wanted a water birth but i want my :baby: more. 
mrs t- good luck fingers crossed for you he could come anytime.

Got 1 last sweep today :blush: we'll see. Has any1 been induced?


----------



## mommyof3girls

To all the breastfeeding moms, I need help. You would think breast feeding baby #5 I would know what to do. lol. 

Tori is now having a hard time latching on. It's a 30 minute fight to get her latched and even then she isn't latched properly. I'm losing my mind. I have enough milk. Actually I have more than enough. What can I do to help with latching?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

mommyof3girls said:


> To all the breastfeeding moms, I need help. You would think breast feeding baby #5 I would know what to do. lol.
> 
> Tori is now having a hard time latching on. It's a 30 minute fight to get her latched and even then she isn't latched properly. I'm losing my mind. I have enough milk. Actually I have more than enough. What can I do to help with latching?

The consultants put formula or sugar water on my nipple and put it to her lip. She start sucking properly for a minute. It would take several tries. Amelia just doesn't like my nipples because they introduced the bottle too soon at the hospital. So I'm also using a Medala Breast shield so it will make it easier for her to latch. I'm hoping as she grows, she'll need it less and less. At any rate, if we need it, at least she'll still be getting my breast milk.

Try dabbing a bit of breast milk or formula or sugar water on your nipple and putting some on her lips to get her palate going. Then add your nipple in. 

Amelia had a tough time latching on too. It was AWFUL. We're almost 3 weeks into it and while she still has slight "peanut butter tongue" where the tongue goes to the roof of the mouth instead of the bottom, she's finally starting to latch and actually be satisfied by breast milk.

Try not to get too frustrated. :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Adele good luck with all your sweeps!

Congrats baby deacon and young mummy! Beautiful! 

Ma, mine can feed over half hour and want more:( my nipples are ruined and I cry most times he feeds because it hurts so much:(. I've been told after halfnhour get him a bottle. 

Mommy of three, mine just will NOT latch how I want him to either. He is on and gets milk, but his latch is just the nipple and it hurts sooooo bad but I can't fix it. 

Ayone know what i can do for that?


----------



## yourstruly10

Adele2011- Really keeping my fingers crossed your sweep works today. 

We had Allison's 2 week check today. At 2.5 weeks old she is 8lb 1 oz. She was 7lb 1 oz the day we brought her home so its good to see she has put on a whole pound in 2 weeks. She is doing great and the doctor is very happy with her.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Praying your having that baby Adele! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Adele2011

fab news about Allison :happydance: 
Yeah sweep no.4 hasn't made him budge :haha: but the midwife did say that she could of easily popped my waters so 2moro when i get induced thats hopefully what they will do. So today i'm going to go for lunch with my mum and then do last minute tidying in house ready for :baby: My last full day with bump that makes me emotional i cant wait. :happydance:
hope all my lovely ladies are ok?


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, good luck for tomorrow Adele! will be thinking of you!
xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Adele2011 said:


> fab news about Allison :happydance:
> Yeah sweep no.4 hasn't made him budge :haha: but the midwife did say that she could of easily popped my waters so 2moro when i get induced thats hopefully what they will do. So today i'm going to go for lunch with my mum and then do last minute tidying in house ready for :baby: My last full day with bump that makes me emotional i cant wait. :happydance:
> hope all my lovely ladies are ok?

#4 didn't work?? Goodness. Poor thing. :hugs: Well I'm looking forward to hearing about this baby already. Take care Adele and God bless you and baby! So excited for you.:happydance::cry::flower::cloud9:


----------



## nypage1981

Good job Allison's growth spurt! Mine was a good one at his 2 weeks also, and for preemie we were all so happy!

Adele- good luck on our next baby arrival! 

My baby actually just let me eat some eggs! Thats a huge accomplishment cuz during the day I cannot set him down to cook and eat anything...its always grabbing a snack with one arm holding himn.....

And I wanna scream from teh rooftops...I HATE BREASTFEEDING AND WANT TO RIP MY BOOBS OFF!! hehe


----------



## zb5

nypage, mine is the same. We got him a lovely swing, bouncer, pack n play, crib, carseat, stroller... he doesn't care for any of them and just wants to be held!

I feel bad for your poor nipples! I'm lucky Silas has a good latch, but I can tell after he's been using the pacifier he's a bit rougher on my nipples. I think he chews on the pacifier with his little gums. :wacko:


----------



## LittleStars

Well it took me longer than I thought to catch up but I can honestly say I read all the missed posts.

Such a big huge congratualtions to the girls who have had their little ones. All the pictures are just beautiful and imaginative. I am in love with each and every one of these babies! Not an ugly on in the bunch! :)

I am treading water here in my house. DH has been helping when he can for the mostpart though there were a few times I'm pretty sure he was hibernating in the basement playing video games avoiding the crying babies. 

The twins seem in general to like to sleep for 4 hours at a time and since it takes me about an hour per baby to get them fed and settled this is a great relief to me. But they have had a few bouts of cluster feeding where I literally felt like I just had one baby that was always awake and always wanted food.

The breast feeding for me is going.. We've gone from a little boob and mostly formula to mostly boob and a top up with formula. I tend to top them up with 2oz at night for a better nights rest and just 1 oz if I can get away with it during the day. The babies don't seem to have an issue going from boob to bottle but I'm sure they definitely prefer the milk just pouring down their throat when they get the bottle. Too bad! As for pain.. in general Libby is a beter sucker, she can suck in the whole areola and it doesn't hurt but she likes to feed for 15 mins then nap for 15 mins and then go back at it again. Ashley prefers to vigorously go at it for 5 sucks and nap 5 seconds and suck and nap and suck and nap, her level of sucking is seemingly stronger and can slightly feel like a sharp pull on my tender nipples. I'm known to strip them down to a diaper to get them to feed better and also a lot of flicking of the foot and stroking of the head, cheek, chin etc. As for how long I'm feeding them. All the books seem to say that anywhere from 25-45 minutes is normal but that if napping some babies can take up to an hour. So generally at night I expect 25-30 minutes and during the day depending on my back and how badly I need to pee and how loud the other other baby is or isn't crying I'll try for 45 minutes. Exhausting yes.. but the milk supply does seem to be increasing.. just not enough for demand yet. 

They did wonderful at their 1st doctors appointment and are headed back again tomorrow to make sure that the weight gain is progressing. Ashley had lost 9.5% before we started to supplement on the 3rd day, Libby 7.7%. I don't think we'll be quite back to birth weight tomorrow but as long as it's going up I'm happy. 

Libby is definitely the quieter more content baby so far, Ashley is very loud about wanting attention but she is a big snuggler the second you pick her up. She's just rather fall asleep in my arms I guess. Since I know I'm not having anymore babies I'm kinda a sucker for them. 

I totally meant to login here and post some pictures along with finally catching up but it seems it has taken me literally about 4 hours to type this all up because of distractions. So I shall leave it for my goal for tomorrow after going to the doctors office and a little shopping for a maternity bra and a few shirts.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh I LOVED to hear about the babies. :hugs: Can't WAIT to see their pics. Your doing SO well. You could give me bf'ing lessons. :rofl:

Glad your doing well dear friend! :hugs:


----------



## zb5

Sounds like you're doing well Littlestars! That isn't much formula. Do you feed them both at the same time or separately?


----------



## Phantom710

Breastfeeding on my end has been interesting. Am having to use a sheild, which I don't mind, but Baby's doc has me feeding him 3oz every 3 hours and I was just not making that much. So we'd been topping it off with formula, but he throws formula up and we've tried multiple kinds. So now am pumping during the day and BARELY keeping on top of his feedings, while still breast feeding at night. 

I've been bad I guess because if he sleeps longer than 3 hours in between meals I let him so I can build up more milk.

He latches good with the shield, but after being on a pumped bottle all day he is a lazy nurser at night and gets fussy when his little wimpy sucks don't cut it and he has to use full force on my nipples. 

Are you ladies feeding from both breasts in a feeding, or just left one time, then just right the next?

They had me feed 15 minutes each side at the hospital, but am wondering if the...just one boob a feeding might work better.

:shrug:


----------



## Kristin83

Phantom710 said:


> Breastfeeding on my end has been interesting. Am having to use a sheild, which I don't mind, but Baby's doc has me feeding him 3oz every 3 hours and I was just not making that much. So we'd been topping it off with formula, but he throws formula up and we've tried multiple kinds. So now am pumping during the day and BARELY keeping on top of his feedings, while still breast feeding at night.
> 
> I've been bad I guess because if he sleeps longer than 3 hours in between meals I let him so I can build up more milk.
> 
> He latches good with the shield, but after being on a pumped bottle all day he is a lazy nurser at night and gets fussy when his little wimpy sucks don't cut it and he has to use full force on my nipples.
> 
> Are you ladies feeding from both breasts in a feeding, or just left one time, then just right the next?
> 
> They had me feed 15 minutes each side at the hospital, but am wondering if the...just one boob a feeding might work better.
> 
> :shrug:

You should keep nursing on both sides to keep your supply up, the stimulation helps that ...each side independently produces so that will help you get more too


----------



## LittleStars

zb5 - sometimes I feed both babies at the same time but I prefer just one at a time right now since they fall asleep and it's hard to wake a baby when you have no hands free. 

My mom was telling me that my sister was a lazy eater and needed waking all the time when she was BF. I got worried so I asked if she had to do that the whole duration of 6 months and she assured me that after a few weeks my sister built up the cheek muscles and understood how things worked and didn't need that anymore. Phew!

For me I breastfeed one baby one each boob per feeding but I've been trying to alternate which baby feeds at which breast. 

Kristin do your boys always get the same boob each or do you try to alternate also?

If it's just one baby it was my understanding that you are to mostly drain one boob since the initial milk that comes per feed is a watery thirst quencher and then the hind milk pumps out and is more fatty and satifying. Then once drained then finish off the feeding on the other boob for a bit. How long does it take to drain? great question. I don't know. lol But then next feeding you start with the boob you ended with and do the same. Many women find it helpful to have a bracelet and they pop it on the wrist of the side they are supposed to start on next time. 

I know I know.. still no pictures but I got the babies to their doctor's appointment, Ashley is just barely back at birth weight on day 12 and Libby is almost there but did in fact gain more than her sister which is good because honestly they certianly don't feed once every 2-3 hours so I was a bit worried. We're going back again next week though just to ensure the weight gain continues. I was also told to start supplementing with Vitamin D since we're BFing mostly. After the appointment the twins, my mom and I did some shopping and I picked up some BFing bras finally. Then I got a few regular clothing that will easily facilitate BFing. And of course I ended up buying some clothing for the girls.. oppsie! But they needed some jacket/cardigan type tops to throw on top of some of their outfits since they are short sleeved, and who can resist pink and purple leopard print?? They are so huge though, they say 0-3months but look more like 3-6months. 

So now I'm home and I darn not take the babies out of the car seats as they are sleeping peacfully and I know they are due for a feeding. Bad mommy!! lol


----------



## Kristin83

I nurse on both sides but ive been having issues with supply :( so im nursing one on both sides and formula feeding the other...next feeding I switch. This way they both get some breast milk, which is better than nothing I guess


----------



## Phantom710

I can't even imagine having to breast feed two babies. One is making me go :wacko:

lol


----------



## Lys

NY, I thought about something after reading your last post. When I was at the hospital one of my nurses was also a bfing consultant and she had me do something that worked wonders on him getting a good hold. I don't know exactly how to explain it but she had me pinch (gather?) my nipple from top to bottom and then basically shove it in baby's mouth. When I pinched nipple together it allowed him to latch onto more than just the nipple so that he could get more suction and that way it didn't hurt my nipples. Sometimes it would take several tried and I held baby very close to me and one hand on the back of his head and held his head onto my nipple. I hope that makes sense!

The only time I ever had pain was when he didn't have a good hold and this trick worked wonders for me!! 

I read up on fenugreek and started taking it today to increase milk supple. I had tried taking milk thistle but found it gave me killer headaches so had my first two dosages of fenugreek today and hoping it ups my production!!


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks lys! I have been trying the nipple sandwich. Lol. 

Starting to wonder whether it's not something medical, he seems to latch ok to me and it still hurts.....or maybe they're just sore from his hour feedings and need to heal. Just wish I enjoyed this, I hate it.


----------



## Lys

Nipple sandwich perfect description!! :D


----------



## zb5

lol, the lactation consultant at my hospital kept saying to hold it "like a hamburger". :) My left nipple is sore but the right one's okay. His latch seems to be good, and I don't understand why it would only hurt on one side? Weird.

Well, at his 2 week checkup today Silas weighed 9 lb 7 oz, up from 9 lb birth weight and 8 lb 4 oz when we left the hospital. He's a champ! The pediatrician told me not to feed him so often, because he's obviously gaining and healthy and I need more free time. :haha: Awesome pediatrician. Anyway, Silas is FINALLY napping in his car seat. So far he has hated his car seat so I'm so happy to finally have some quiet time...


----------



## OctBebe

My milks just come in. WOHOO, I'm having latching problems he doesn't give me a wide open mouth but hes still getting a feed. He's 3days old and slept 12 till 6 this morning,thank goodness as I hadn't slept since induction day. 

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/306395_10150440983341617_709906616_10409608_2025157000_n.jpg

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## LittleStars

Octbabe - awesome picture. The Puma sleeper rocks :) 

Kristin - Ack! I fear much more of this formula. I have no problem with formula per say. DD1 was a formula baby with no adverse effects and honestly it's just quick and easy and everyone knows how much they ate and anyone can help out blah blah. It's the COST that scares me. Right now when they only have a few ounces it's not so bad. I've been living on the one can I bought and the freebies from my pediatrician but I did the math if I had to formula feed the babies and how many ounces to a can etc. Holy $$$!!!! 

To the girls taking fenugreek - is it something you have to keep taking as long as oyu want to continue the upped supply or do you just take it for a while and then stop?


----------



## LittleStars

okay I just googled fenugreek.. now if I can get a shower and ge tthe twins fed I can walk up to the drugstore and buy some. Seems like it's worth a shot! Just not too sure I want to smell like maple syrup.. I'll be wanting pancakes. lol 

Speaking of food.. Am I the only one not eating all that well? I barely find time to grab a bite to eat so I often end up eating peanut butter sandwiches. I hate having peanut butter around the babies but I'm just so desperate for a satisfying meal with some protein. Sucks the DH isn't around at dinnertime most of the week. I'm looking forward to a proper meal tomorrow night.

Off to shower before babies wake up!!


----------



## nypage1981

Zb, donyou think leftie might have a clogged duct or something? He maybe latches weird on that side. 

Um still using nipple shields and it hurts through them even. My nipples hurt so bad idk if I can keep this up for too long:(

Little, I would rather smell like syrup than rotten milk. Lol. I swear that's what I smell like! 

Does everyone who nurses breast feed I. Public or how do you plan a day out? I end up pretty full and engorged by 2 hours so even packing him bottle breast milk doesn't do me much good.....what do u all do?

Octbebe, very cute little man and wow, 6 hours of sleep? My pediatrician told me not to ever let him Go more than 5 hours......


----------



## OctBebe

NY - Thats what I thought too but the lactating specialist told him feed him 3 hourly during the day and then at night let him feed whenever he wakes for it.


----------



## mommyof3girls

Breast feeding is getting a little easier. However, I change my shirt probably a hundred times a day. I have 86 oz of milk in my freezer on top of nursing her. Today, she only had 2 oz of formula and the rest was breast milk. We are still having a problem with latching, but after the fight to get her latched she latches right. I'm only using the nipple shield half the time now. Sleeping is another story. At night she wakes up once, normally between 330am-430am. Which is nice. Since my MIL lives with my husband and I and she gets up at that time for work, she helps out with that feeding and diaper change. As much as my MIL drives me crazy, I'm glad that she helps me out. She said she would rather help out and let me catch up on sleep, than have my older 3 run late for school everyday. During the day, it takes me forever to wake her up for feedings. She is the only one that I have waken up for feedings. My husband's grandma insisted that I let the girls sleep and that they would let me know when they are hungry. I did and they turned out fine. lol. I just don't like Tori sleeping as much as she does or I would be doing the same thing I did for her sisters. That's it on my end. I'm going to try to get a shower while my husband is still awake.


----------



## Kristin83

Little: I had enough free formula from the dr office to last me a month, I just started using stuff I bought and that is quickly diminishing...I just signed up on the webpage for whatever formula I use and they have been sending me coupons, I got $10 worth the other day. I took the fenugreek for almost 2 weeks as well as drinking mothers milk tea and it helped a little bit...definetly made me smell like maple syrup lol and it only works as long as you take it. right now im taking reglan, which was prescribed and thats helped more...not enough to not supplement but I have to give them less formula after


----------



## shelleney

Hello Ladies :hi:

Just popping in to announce the safe arrival of my darling daughter!
Her name is Freya Bo, and she was born on Wednesday 19th October at 7.48pm, weighing 7lb 10.5oz.

Will update tomorrow maybe, with a birth story and pics....
xx


----------



## Kristin83

Congrats shelleney!!


----------



## mommyof3girls

Congrats shelleney


----------



## OctBebe

What a hard night.
LO slept all day I have to wake him to feed every 3 hours then around 5 he started getting grizly even though I had fed and fed him my milk has come in and he is finding it hard to latch evenwhen I express to sofen them. He cried till 2am I resorted to giving him formula and he crashed out. I don't think hes getting enough from me. Its so hard. Or maybe hes just unsettled for 10hours at night, that cant be right.

sigh


----------



## LittleStars

Congrats Shelleney!!! I love the name.. definitely going to only be one in her class!

Well I got my hands on the fenugreek and also some blessed thistle. From everything I've read the fenugreek works for 'most' moms and can be stopped after a week or so but the blessed thistle you take until you don't want it to help anymore. Started taking them today.. guess time will tell.. FX!!!

Nypage - I've been really naughty the few times I've gone out and brought bottles with me. Gee wonder why I'm having issue with getting the breastfeeding going. I just can't bear the idea of being stuck sitting in my car or a restroom for an hour feeding the monsters at this point. I'm not one to BF in public. I really need to get a real schedule going as soon as I can satisfy the babies most feeds with only breastmilk to make it easier to schedule outings and shopping. I also need to assert my need for people to leave when they are interferring with my schedule. I am too easily giving in to relying on formula. I am honestly thinking that either tomorrow or Sunday I'm going to have my parents take DD off my hands for the majority of the day so I can obsessively BF the babies on demand all day with 0 supplements. I'm not looking forward to it but it was suggested by several sources as a method to up production and break the bottle habit. 

Now off to go figure something out for dinner while the babies are still sleeping.. I'm looking forward to eating some real food today. It's been a while!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congratulations Shelleney!! :)


----------



## LittleStars

OctBabe - he's only 3 days old! Give the little guy a chance! :) My girls generally get very fussy and cranky at night.. pretty much as soon as prime time shows start and it goes until about 2am on a bad night. (I'm so happy I have a PVR and can pause live TV) One night literally as I settled one the other would wake.. and once and a while I thought both were settled finally and as soon as my head hit the pillow (literally) they would wake up. It went on for 2 hours, I was bawling and passing out from exhaustion all at the same time. No matter how many times I gave them boob it didn't work. They were just in a mood. It happens. The first few months with a newborn is hard but each day, week and month it gets better. You'll survive! Love them when they are quiet and cute and forgive them when they are not. :)


----------



## nypage1981

Oct, my guy is 3.5 weeks old and is always up all night. He hTes his bassinett so will cry, I pick him up and put n the boob, he falls asleep, I set him down, lay down, and he cries....every night all night. And m not comfortable wit falliing asleep with him I. My arms, which he would probably sleep all night. 

Little, yea, I bring bottles with me too. I'm not a public nursing person either, but fear it confuses him and my supply if we are out all day and I don't nurse. Plus, I always get super engorged and leak and hate wasting my milk! I hate going out and about. But my bottles are breast milk, couldn't you just bring breast milk out?

So, today I pumped standing up in a handicapped bathroom stall at an indoor hotel waterpark, while feeding a bottle to m baby in his stroller. Ugh. It was tough! I hate breast feeding!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh shelleney, congrats and welcome baby! Cute name!


----------



## Kristin83

Mine are still up all night too...we put both in bed with us last night for the first time and they slept from 11-4:30 straight through (they are normally up every 1 1/2hrs). I was very adamant i wasnt going to co-sleep but i think we are going to now if thats what it takes for them to sleep. I was always afraid i would roll on them but somehow you still are conscious of them being there in your sleep and i dont move once i'm sleeping (very unusual for me) hubby takes one and i have the other.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Not a public nurser yet either. :rofl: I try to get something from pumping to bring out but we supplement with formula. Today she had just formula because we used both bottles early in the morning when I didn't feel like getting up and Doug bottle fed her.

Octbebe...The baby could be experiencing colic or gas issues too. Amelia has had a couple moments of bad days with gas. 

She's an overall sleeper though. I have to wake her....I feel terrible but also wonder if there is anything wrong since WE are waking HER most of the time. She gets some wide awake moments during the day, but for the most part she sleeps and she hardly EVER cries to eat. Do you think she's okay?? She's not acting like anything is wrong. :shrug: The pediatrician seems to think she's fine.

Congrats Shelleney!! :hugs: So happy for you sweet friend.


----------



## OctBebe

Thats good that its normal, after a few nights of crappy sleep and i cant sleep in the day I get myself worked up that something is wrong with LO. :)


----------



## Lys

Hi Ladies!! 
Little, I am there w/ you on eating a good meal. Yesterday I had a banana that I ate w/ one hand while bottle feeding pumped milk and that was it until my OH came home. I find it quite difficult to eat a solid meal w/ one hand and in between all things baby.

At night my lil guy is up every 2-3 hrs and he lets me know that he is awake and wants to be fed. He went in on Tues and was over 9 lbs, he was 6.77 at birth so he has gained quite a bit of weight in his first month. He eats SO much that I am worried we are over feeding him! But we are feeding him in the middle of the night when he wakes and during the day when he is rooting! So, IDK... 

I did have success in taking milk thistle I only took it for a couple days but had increased supply but stopped because I thought it was giving my headaches. I still have headaches though and think it is a continued lack of sleep?! I also think my supply issues have to do w/ not consistently pumping during the day if I go out I take bottle (usually breast milk but we use formula if I am out of breast milk in the fridge). I do not BF in public I don't mind when women do it is just out of my comfort zone.

Shelleney, CONGRATS!! So happy for you!
MA, love your avatar pic!!
Krisitin, I look forward to getting our lil guy in his own crib I am going to be more adament about it around 2 months. Currently though he sleeps w/ us and I find he sleeps SO much better being near us! I was worried the first night about the whole rolling on baby thing but you really do unconsciously know they are there!

SORRY FOR THE NOVEL! :wacko:


----------



## nypage1981

Oct, I haven't slept more than 2-3 hours a night in weeks. 

Lys that's a huge weight gain! Wow. Could you pump while out n about to keep it up?I take my pump n figure out where to pump. It sucks!

My guy is still only like 7 lbs so mow I'm worried! Bet it's because I don't formula feed atball.....sonfarvi make enough milk for him....I even have a supply in freezer! But it's crash, tonight I nursed him for 3 hours. 

I wish I could have him sleepnin bed ornin my arms, but I'm too afraid of SIDS. :( 

anyone else worry about that or am I nuts?


----------



## Kristin83

nypage1981 said:


> Oct, I haven't slept more than 2-3 hours a night in weeks.
> 
> Lys that's a huge weight gain! Wow. Could you pump while out n about to keep it up?I take my pump n figure out where to pump. It sucks!
> 
> My guy is still only like 7 lbs so mow I'm worried! Bet it's because I don't formula feed atball.....sonfarvi make enough milk for him....I even have a supply in freezer! But it's crash, tonight I nursed him for 3 hours.
> 
> I wish I could have him sleepnin bed ornin my arms, but I'm too afraid of SIDS. :(
> 
> anyone else worry about that or am I nuts?


I dont know if u know who the sears drs are but I was reading a thing they wrote.up about co-sleeping and they said the instances of SIDS is much lower.with babies that sleep in bed with you...something about the closeness.....baby and mom respond to.each other and baby breaths better, mom responds faster if there is an issue....


----------



## Kristin83

https://www.parenting.com/article/ask-dr-sears-co-sleeping-a-sids-danger


----------



## mommyof3girls

Kristin83 said:


> https://www.parenting.com/article/ask-dr-sears-co-sleeping-a-sids-danger

My best friend and I had this conversation just yesterday. I made the comment that I sense that she sleeping with me and that I'm full aware of were she is at all times when we co sleep. 

I have also co slept with my older 4 girls. Right now Tori sleeps in her bassinet until 5 in the morning and co sleeps with me for 2 hours after that.


----------



## nypage1981

But you do need to have a very firm mattress, no pillows, and no blankets in your bed o cosleep right? I understand that only co sleeping done entirely correct will lower SIDS risk but done incorrectly will raise the risk? I would need a new mattress as mine is probably considered too soft for a baby.


----------



## yourstruly10

Congrats Shelleney!!! So happy you finally have your baby! Hope your both doing well.

After reading through all the posts I'm starting to realize I have very little advice and may be the odd one out in this group as we formula feed and don't co sleep. Tried co sleeping with my first but I couldn't sleep with her in the bed and she was in her own room at two months.

MILwas down for a week. I won't go into major detail but at this point I can honestly say I hope she never comes back. She spent the whole five days making me feel like an incompetent mother. She continually tried to push her ideas on me. The worst was when she gave my 1 year old peanut butter. I had just asked her not to because we hadn't tried it yet and I had no car that day. Thankfully Ava didn't react but still. I was fuming.

But she is gone now thankfully so things can go back to normal. Allison is just over 3 weeks and is eating 5oz every 4 hours during the day. At night she sleeps from about 10:30 pm to 6 am and then until 9 am after a bottle. At our two week check up for Ali the doctor said as long as she feeds every 4 hours during the day to let her choose when to eat at night even if she sleeps the whole night. She said she will make up for anything she missed during the day. 

So far no gas or clic problems here which is a nice change from my first. She was all gas and colic problems from 2 months on. Hoping it stays this way. 

I hope your all feeling well, doing well and getting some rest when you can.


----------



## shelleney

I have FINALLY caught up with all of the posts I missed this last week.
Looking forward to sharing tips and advice with all you wonderful Mummies/Mommies.

I am breastfeeding exclusively (not even expressing) at the moment. But who knows what will happen further down the line? I havent left the house yet, but am hoping to be comfortable with breastfeeding in public.
Also, I am trying not to co-sleep (it is highly discouraged here in the UK) HOWEVER, my baby refuses to sleep in her Moses basket, so I have let her in my bed with me a couple of times, but I always feel so guilty afterwards :(

Hope you are all well :hi:
xx


----------



## Phantom710

I was very anti co-sleeping, but it just made things a lot easier for me, especially when i was in so much pain after Delivery. LO starts off in his bassinet, and when he wakes up for his next feed after i go to bed, he sleeps in his boppy right by me in bed. (he doesn't' sleep well flat, for some reason) I feel like I even sleep a little better knowing he's right there. We also keep all our pillows and blankets on bed with us, we just make sure they are not around baby. Things might change a bit when he's more....moving, but for now it's working great.


----------



## zb5

Hi ladies! Lots to catch up on.

We are not co-sleeping, although sometimes lounge with him in bed for a couple hours in the morning. I am too afraid of rolling onto him. I currently sleep with a teddy bear (I know...!) which I squeeze while I sleep, and had a nightmare early on that the teddy bear was baby and I was accidentally smothering him in bed. :wacko: He sleeps fine in bed with us but I can't sleep with him there, so he's in his crib.

He actually sleeps pretty well in his crib now. We swaddle him in his Miracle Blanket (awesome) and turn on white noise. We started turning on the white noise pretty loud and he loves it. He sleeps 2-4 hour stretches at night, but had a 5 hour stretch once! It was awesome.

I would like to be more comfortable breastfeeding in public. So far I bf'ed once in the car, and several times in doctor's offices (pediatrician and midwife) waiting for the doc to come in. I figure they've seen it before! I also bf in front of friends when we're home. But I'm not up for bf'ing in a cafe or anything yet... maybe someday.

btw... my DH is really turned on by my giant breastfeeding boobs. He doesn't seem to care at all about my pudgy stretchmarky belly or the fact that my boobs leak. I don't know whether to be happy or annoyed. :haha: I'm glad he's still attracted to me but, hello, we just had a baby 2 weeks ago! We don't have time for that and I'm not in the mood! :blush: Anyone else's DH this way? I am wondering if it is only partially a sexual thing and partially that he is desperate for attention since now all my attention goes to the baby...


----------



## Phantom710

my dh started flirting when i was still in hospital. lmao. feel bad for him tho because doc said i have to wait 8 weeks instead of 6 as my tear was soooooo bad. lol


----------



## Kristin83

zb5 said:


> Hi ladies! Lots to catch up on.
> 
> We are not co-sleeping, although sometimes lounge with him in bed for a couple hours in the morning. I am too afraid of rolling onto him. *I currently sleep with a teddy bear (I know...!) which I squeeze while I sleep, and had a nightmare early on that the teddy bear was baby and I was accidentally smothering him in bed. * He sleeps fine in bed with us but I can't sleep with him there, so he's in his crib.
> 
> He actually sleeps pretty well in his crib now. We swaddle him in his Miracle Blanket (awesome) and turn on white noise. We started turning on the white noise pretty loud and he loves it. He sleeps 2-4 hour stretches at night, but had a 5 hour stretch once! It was awesome.
> 
> I would like to be more comfortable breastfeeding in public. So far I bf'ed once in the car, and several times in doctor's offices (pediatrician and midwife) waiting for the doc to come in. I figure they've seen it before! I also bf in front of friends when we're home. But I'm not up for bf'ing in a cafe or anything yet... maybe someday.
> 
> btw... my DH is really turned on by my giant breastfeeding boobs. He doesn't seem to care at all about my pudgy stretchmarky belly or the fact that my boobs leak. I don't know whether to be happy or annoyed. :haha: I'm glad he's still attracted to me but, hello, we just had a baby 2 weeks ago! We don't have time for that and I'm not in the mood! :blush: Anyone else's DH this way? I am wondering if it is only partially a sexual thing and partially that he is desperate for attention since now all my attention goes to the baby...

I have a stuffed dog that I sleep with and I've done exactly the same thing! Not the way I like to wake up...lol


----------



## nypage1981

Mine loves my huge boobs too even though most of the time they have a baby attached. Lol. To me it's annoying I don't want my milk jugs thought if in any kind of sexual way for a very long time!


----------



## zb5

Kristin83 said:


> I have a stuffed dog that I sleep with and I've done exactly the same thing! Not the way I like to wake up...lol

lol, glad i'm not the only one. it scared the crap out of me! but you gotta sleep however you can, co-sleeping or not, whatever works...

P.S. Shelleney, congrats!! :)


----------



## Kristin83

Thats why I have in to the co sleeping...with 2 I don't get to nap during the day so it's night or nothing


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies.

I don't co-sleep either. I have the bassinet next to me. After watching the movie "The other woman" I CANNOT and will not co-sleep. The movie is more about loss. Having lost a child in a different way, there is no way I could sleep in the same bed with Amelia this young. Maybe later on, but I have WAY too many pillows in bed and my husband sleeps through everything. He's also been known to talk and move in his sleep. I think she's fine sleeping in the bassinet next to us but in NO WAY in bed. Just too afraid of what "could" happen.

I'm LOVING breastfeeding. She lays her hand on my breast, makes the gulp sound and then falls asleep. I just LOVE watching her. Then of course we supplement with an ounce or less with formula which Doug feeds her unless I have pumped breast milk which I save for the early morning hours when Doug feeds her. We both get some very intimate time with our daughter. I'm loving this!


----------



## nypage1981

Yea I'm not hating breast feeding as much today it suddenly feels slightly less painful! Although the only place I enjoy going in public is babies r us cuz they have a nursing room. Lol.


----------



## OctBebe

Since topping up LO on a bottle in the night he is no longer wanting breast :( What can I do, I really don't want to FF, but I'm not giving him enough to fill him up, he gets cranky when BFing.

HELP!


----------



## nypage1981

What kind of bottle? Maybe the nipple is too different? I had to nix some bottles cuz he would hurt me more after using them.....


----------



## shelleney

Here she is ladies. my beautiful Freya Bo :cloud9:
xx
 



Attached Files:







Freya1.jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 18









Freya2.jpg
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 18









Freya3.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 18









Freya4.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 5









Freya5.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Shelleney, she's adorable! WTG dear. :hug:

Oct, try putting some formula on your nipple and putting it to his lips Or some sugar water.

One thing the pediatrician is having us do is Amelia gets the breast only from me. Any bottle feeding is done by Doug. That's even bottle with breast milk and any supplement she may get. 

It's worked. She has been doing both the breast AND the bottle. The pediatrician said she'll know MOM as the breast feeder and dad as the bottle feeder and she won't "play games" because it's easier to feed by the bottle if she knows she gets one from one parent and the other from the other parent. It's worked so far! Go figure?! :shrug:


----------



## OctBebe

Thats makes aloy of sence MA, I just gave him his 6am feedwith just breast i feel like im gretting somwhere! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Will you guys bf in public or pack bottles? I found tommee tippee nipples seem closest shape to boob so far.

Shell, soooo cute she is!

Will everyone stay on this thread now or is there another place you've moved?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Shelleney shes lovely!!! :) Well done xx


----------



## shelleney

Im sticking around here for a while....
Maybe when we have all had our babies, we could start a new thread in Baby Club?
xx


----------



## Lys

Im staying! I would be up for a new thread... but would love for us all to stay together!

Shelleney! SHE IS BEAUTIFUL! Congrats Dear!!


----------



## Phantom710

louise27...and some other numers started an oct 11 mommies group....lemme see if i can find the link.

bf in public......was going to, but since i have to pump anyways now, guess i:ll just pack a bottle


----------



## mommyof3girls

nypage1981 said:


> Will you guys bf in public or pack bottles? I found tommee tippee nipples seem closest shape to boob so far.
> 
> Shell, soooo cute she is!
> 
> Will everyone stay on this thread now or is there another place you've moved?

They are the bottles I'm using. I don't like feeding in public but if I'm out and she has already ate her bottle then I'll nurse her. 

The op can request for the thread to be moved to a different section. That is what I did with April sweetpeas 2010 thread last year. I'll be sticking around. :)


----------



## mommyof3girls

Random question: to the moms that had an epidural. Did you have headaches for a couple weeks after? 

I have had a headache every day since giving birth. 

I'm trying to figure it out. I got the tdap booster while in the hospital and had a mild reaction to it. So I'm wondering if it could be from that.


----------



## katerdid

I'm co-sleeping. We started A couple days after we got home from the hospital. It's just easier on me and him. We have our pillows and comforters on the bed still, but I suppose I might have to rearrange things after he's more mobile. When my hubby is sleeping in the bed (he works night shifts) I'll have William away fro him cuz DH is overweight and a heavy sleeper. I can b.f. him while laying down and he will fall asleep as soon as he is done eating. It's a pretty nice set up.

I don't think I'll be able to b.f. In public. I've done it in the car a lot...not my favorite way cuz you have to keep a blanket over everything and it's a struggle. William doesn't like the bottle at all so I'll be b.f. In cars and bathrooms until we get him to accept a plastic nipple.


----------



## yourstruly10

mommyof3girls said:


> Random question: to the moms that had an epidural. Did you have headaches for a couple weeks after?
> 
> I have had a headache every day since giving birth.
> 
> I'm trying to figure it out. I got the tdap booster while in the hospital and had a mild reaction to it. So I'm wondering if it could be from that.

I've had an epidural with both my girls but never had a head ache afterwards. It was in the side effects part of my consent form though under common side effects so it could be from the Epi.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Kate, that's my issue. I'm plus size so the blankets almost always fall off. I've used a blanket once with it staying on. Otherwise I've been in the back seat of the minivan with my boob expose. :haha: I'm just not a fan of bf'ing in public since my breasts are already so big and Amelia has a hard time finding a position that's comfortable in the car.

I'm staying as well. I'd like to see the group later on when everyone has had their babies too. Just love this group! :hug:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

5days overdue today :cry:


----------



## nypage1981

How long does everyone's baby nurse for at night? I feel like I am constantly nursing all night cuz if he nurses fr an hour and I lay him down he seems to be crying right away again. I am losing my mind.


----------



## Phantom710

ny-- oh my GOD night is the worst with Cody for some reason, during the day I nurse around 15-20 minutes on each side, he goes to sleep, and USUALLY stays asleep for around 3 hours.

at night, he wakes up every 1.5-2hours and nurses for about a half hour on 1 side, falls into an un-wake-able milk coma and repeat process. By the time I get him to where ever he's sleeping, rearrange myself, pee, get back to sleep, it seems like he's crying again in a few minutes. 2:47am and just finished nursing actually, so... back to bed for a few. lol

-Mummy-- So sorry :( I think you jinxed yourself. You kept saying you'd be last, and baby doesn't want to make you a liar.


AFM- I can't believe in a few hours he'll be officially 11 days old. He's already growing too fast. :cry: :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

Michelle sounds like my night time routine. And to make it worse in the er they said he is being over fed. Well I just tried to let him cry and jot feed him more, lasted over an hour I can't ever do it again. So guess I'm going to ove feed my baby. I feel so lost.


----------



## Phantom710

overfed? guess cody would fall in the same category. last night he was super hungry after 2ox of pumped milk, he ended up drinking 3 ozs of formula too. but can't let him starve either. he screams until he starts gagging himself. :shrug:


----------



## Kristin83

I dont understand how a 4 week old could be overfed? I thought it was all supposed to be about feeding on demand and not letting them cry. If I put them in their own beds i'm up every hour to 1 1/2hrs feeding them....when they are in bed with us they sleep mostly through the night (11pm-4:30am). I have a hard time getting them back to sleep though once 4:30am hits, I dont know if thats about the time that hubby is getting up and leaving for work.

My boys have a cold I think so they have been super fussy. Liam doesnt want to sleep, I think because he can't breath very well. I have him in his swing which can be set at an incline and he is still a little fussy, like he is try to fight falling asleep.


----------



## nypage1981

Kristin maybe get them checked? I just fear rev so that's why mine went to ER last night. 

But yea, overfed? I also thought I was to feed on demand. He will seriously scream until fed so I am ignoring them and feeding him when he wants. He does eat a lot tho. He can breast feed and still drink 4-6 ounces in a bottle. I just won't feed him so much in bottle.


----------



## Kristin83

nypage1981 said:


> Kristin maybe get them checked? I just fear rev so that's why mine went to ER last night.
> 
> But yea, overfed? I also thought I was to feed on demand. He will seriously scream until fed so I am ignoring them and feeding him when he wants. He does eat a lot tho. He can breast feed and still drink 4-6 ounces in a bottle. I just won't feed him so much in bottle.

I wasn't sure exactly what to do... they are only a little congested not really really sick, but they are more fussy than normal. I can feed them, change them, rock them, nothing seems to be helping other then breastfeeding, but my supply is low so they arent really getting anything it's more of a comfort


----------



## nypage1981

Does sucking that nose sucker thing in their nose help? Maybe they're just frustrated with a clogged nose! I read that babies breathe mainly out the nose so keep that clear. And obviously watch for a temp. Maybe google RSV and just see if symptoms match. I think it's a serious life threatening respiratory illness in babies?


----------



## Kristin83

I tried using then the sucker but I can get up their nose far enough lol I got a little bit out, no fever though I did check that and they're not coughing or anything so I don't think it's rsv... it makes me so sad to listen to them cry and I don't know what to do for them :-(


----------



## katerdid

Kristen, have you tried the salt water trick? Get an eye dropper and fill it with some warm saltwater (just a smidge of salt and not too warm). Drop one or two drops in each nostril and wait maybe 30seconds. Then put the suction thing just out the nostril (plz don't ever stick it in there!) and suck away. The water gets the boogers moist and it's easier to suck them out.


----------



## Kristin83

katerdid said:


> Kristen, have you tried the salt water trick? Get an eye dropper and fill it with some warm saltwater (just a smidge of salt and not too warm). Drop one or two drops in each nostril and wait maybe 30seconds. Then put the suction thing just out the nostril (plz don't ever stick it in there!) and suck away. The water gets the boogers moist and it's easier to suck them out.

Ive never heard that, ill have to try that next...right now im sitting in the steamy bathroom to see if that helps a bit too


----------



## katerdid

Yeah, I looked up getting boogers out of baby's noses on google and that came up. It's so much quicker than straight suction. I have to do it to Will about every 2-3 days cuz he gets monster nose blocking boogers constantly.


----------



## yourstruly10

Kristin, Allison also has a cold( just stuffy). Her big sister had it first. We have been using saline drops( same as salt water) but ours is store bought and made for babies. Then we suction a few mins later. Works great. We do it before every feed and before bed at night. 

Hope your boys feel better soon.


----------



## nypage1981

Great advice cuz I coy,dnt get the boogies out either! Now I know how.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. It's hard to believe your OVER feeding. I think "we" were overfeeding Amelia thanks to the Docs wanting us to get her weight up. They asked we feed her AT LEAST an ounce on top of what she was getting from the breast. As the end of last week came up, Amelia was at the breast attaching SO much better and after every ounce of formula supplementation, she'd throw up horribly. Now THAT to me is over-feeding. So we pushed things back and started supplementing only a half ounce on top of what she's been getting and letting her bf'd on demand.

NOW, my thought on your bf'ing issues. If your only bf'ing 15-30 min's on one boob and switching, your babies may not be getting that HIND MILK. It's the thicker of the milk and makes them full. If you switch too soon to the other boob, their getting the thinner milk and sometimes they can get gas just from taking that. Try bf'ing at night on ONE boob for awhile and see how the babies do.

Another thought is that you may not have a good milk supply. Someone told me that if your babies have to continue for a long period of time, they may not be getting the supply they need and that can be a sign. In which case you'd have to supplement.

I'm by NO MEANS a pro at this and think that the bf'ing forum on bnb could help a whole lot more than me, but those were two things that came to my mind when you mentioned your issues.


----------



## LittleStars

geez louise.. I had typed out something a few hours ago and then I thought I'd just check for an update before posting and it all seems os out of date now. lol 

And now that I thought I had some time to post one of the babies just woke up (just got the other to sleep a few minutes ago). Mon dieu!


----------



## zb5

To all the babies with colds out there, get well soon! Silas makes snuffling noises a lot but I don't think he's got a cold. He's spit up milk out his nose a bunch of times now so I'm sure it's gross in there. But we haven't tried suctioning anything out yet... lol. He doesn't seem to mind!

Silas was eating all the time as well - mostly during the day thankfully. I asked the pediatrician if it was possible to overfeed a breastfed baby and she said it would be really hard, and he'd basically be puking after every meal. So I'm trying not to worry about it.

So just when I feel like I'm getting the hang of this, everything changes. For the first 2 weeks he was eating all the time during the day. The past few days he finally started eating only every 2-3 hours during the day like a normal baby, and actually napping sometimes. My boobs were horribly full but at least I got some free time - yay! Well this morning he went into crazy hungry baby mode again, he drained both boobs and then was screaming for more. When will my supply and his appetite ever match up? Eventually DH gave him a bottle of pumped milk from the freezer and then he drained a whole boob and now he is FINALLY satisfied. But first we had ~6 hours of fussy hungry baby... argh.


----------



## Phantom710

so jealous u already have pumped stored milk. i finally get a good amount stored and he ends up getting really hungry and getting that. i need to increase supply but not sure how to go about it.

should add-- it takes me about 4-5 hrs to get the 3ozs he's supposed to eat every 3 hours.


----------



## Kristin83

yourstruly10 said:


> Kristin, Allison also has a cold( just stuffy). Her big sister had it first. We have been using saline drops( same as salt water) but ours is store bought and made for babies. Then we suction a few mins later. Works great. We do it before every feed and before bed at night.
> 
> Hope your boys feel better soon.

Im going to get the drops tonight when hubby gets home. When he comes home he watches them and gives me some time out of the house alone, which I really need sometimes


----------



## zb5

Phantom710 said:


> so jealous u already have pumped stored milk. i finally get a good amount stored and he ends up getting really hungry and getting that. i need to increase supply but not sure how to go about it.
> 
> should add-- it takes me about 4-5 hrs to get the 3ozs he's supposed to eat every 3 hours.

Well... I had two 2oz bottles in the freezer! :haha: I'd like to build up a bigger store though.


----------



## katerdid

Thought I'd share some pictures of my little man. It's hard to believe he's 5 weeks old!

https://i54.tinypic.com/29oo128.jpghttps://i56.tinypic.com/25fr8ck.jpghttps://i56.tinypic.com/o0phs2.jpg


edit: oops, sorry they are so big!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

He's SO cute Kate!! What lovely pics!

I get about two 2 ounce bottles a day as well. I haven't started the fenugreek I just bought yesterday either. I'm about to go into the bf'ing forum for some advice. I'll share what I post once it's done. :winkwink:

Phantom, it sounds like you need to supplement if your not already. If it's taking you hours to get just 3 ounces, the baby isn't getting enough milk. Are you drinking a lot of water dear?! Have you tried Milk Thistle tincture or Fenugreek yet?? If you have done all of these things, have you gone into the bf'ing forum to ask their opinions?? :shrug: Is he latching on properly? If it hurts, their NOT latching on correctly. You should see them not just getting on your nipple but also over the areola and they should be taking big gulps or making big gulping sounds. 

ZB Sounds like a growth spurt to me. :winkwink: I'm unable to keep up as well. Just when you get used to one thing, a new thing starts. :haha: 

Why is it you never hear stories from mommies about problems latching or milk production issues unless you REALLY look?! :shrug:


----------



## nypage1981

I have heard to et oatmeal for production also!

I think I have about 48 ounces of frozen milk and usually a couple in the fridge. My baby will eat like 4-6 ounces already. I suppose he probably is eating too much then.....but how do you tel, a baby no.

He has reflux really bad......spitting up soooooo much now. Poor guy.


----------



## nypage1981

Kater they are soooo cute! He reminds me of my little guy with his inquisitive looks!


----------



## Phantom710

Mommy's Angel said:


> Phantom, it sounds like you need to supplement if your not already. If it's taking you hours to get just 3 ounces, the baby isn't getting enough milk. Are you drinking a lot of water dear?! Have you tried Milk Thistle tincture or Fenugreek yet?? If you have done all of these things, have you gone into the bf'ing forum to ask their opinions?? :shrug: Is he latching on properly? If it hurts, their NOT latching on correctly. You should see them not just getting on your nipple but also over the areola and they should be taking big gulps or making big gulping sounds.

Yes I am supplementing, his doctor told me he needs to eat 3ozs every 3 hours, and then I'm to pump after that to build my supply. The hard part is I have a very sleepy baby. He will nurse and fall into a coma. Like, I can move him and "rough him up" a little and he just sleeps through it. Then, in the evenings, he suddenly wants to make up for lost time and is drinking between 4-5 oz in a meal. By then, I've pumped some (because he was asleep and didnt finish me off) but still have to do another ounce or two of formula on top of the 3 ozs of breastmilk. 

Today I've been trying feeding on demand, rather than waking him up, I read that might help increase my supply. So...we'll see. Not really sure how, so far he's been polishing off one breast (about 1- 1.5 ozs depending) sleeping an hour or so, waking up and getting the other one.

:shrug:

Guess I may have to turn to the Breastfeeding forum and beg them for their advice.

edit-- forgot to add-- I have to use a nipple shield, because he can't latch on to my nipples, it does hurt, but it's not like.... gut wrenching. The LC at the hospital (while wonderful) wasn't very helpful, she told me if i felt a little pain it mean he had a deep latch. Which is good, right? But then everyone else says it's not supposed to hurt?

He roots around for the nipple like crazy, even if it's in his mouth, and gets really frustrated, so I dunno what to do.


----------



## nypage1981

Michelle. Had to google a lot about latching online. Even saw some videos. I got some great tips from the breast feeding forum also. They knw a lot!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

NY, if he has reflux have you tried giving him some stuff for reflux? There's also formula for Reflux too. Kinda interesting since bf'd babies are less likely to get reflux. 

Also, how is everyone able to tell how many ounces your kids are getting if they bf'd. :shrug: It's not like you can actually see how much their getting. I've been wondering if Amelia is getting enough.

This bf'ing is harder than I thought it would be. SO many questions. I don't have anyone in my family whose ever bf'd either so there's nobody close to me who can help. You NEVER hear of issues with bf'ing. It always sounds so easy.

3 ounces every 3 hours?? Amelia is getting about 2 and a half. Sometimes less, sometimes a bit more. :wacko: One would think it would be easier than this. :lol: I'm so confused half the time. Like some of you, I feed her and then I'm tired. Doug has been SUCH a helper. I love him so much. He goes back to work on Wed. and I'm so scared of what it's going to be like without him. Oh how I wish he could work from home!


----------



## nypage1981

Kian is on medicine for reflux now. Hope it works. I also thought one of the reasons to breast feed was because they don't havecreactions like this. Poo!

I only know how many ounces he gets when it's bottle breast milk. He can feed foe half hour n take down 6 ounces of bottle too. Seems a lot. 

I actually heard a lot of women with issues breast feeding at my work. Most every single woman iknow pumped and fed breast milk bottles only because of nursing issues. It is the toughest thing I've done. Proud I've hung in there a month so far!


----------



## Phantom710

Mommysangel-- yes. he told me he should be eating 18 ozs of milk a day. (twice as many ozs as his weight in lbs) and then in worked it out to three every three. :shrug: Also.. DH goes back to work Thursday. deffo do not feeling ready to be all by myself.

ny--- it is really tempting to go to solely exressed. I don't want to, but at the same time, i feel like it would be so much easier.

---sry for typos/grammar. one hand typing while feeding lol


----------



## zb5

lol, i think all our spelling has gotten worse since we had our babies. :)

Before having a baby I heard of lots of people who had trouble bf-ing, but it was mostly about bad latch. Since he latches fine I thought we'd be fine, but it's still hard! It's stressful not knowing if he's getting enough (or too much when he pukes it up! Ha.) and just tiring since he likes to feed so often and DH can't help as much... sigh. And even with his good latch, my nipples get a bit sore. Besides all that, though, I love it in a way. I get to be so close to him. :) I think I will be weaning before he's a year though, I don't want to be bf'iing until he's 4 or anything crazy like that!


----------



## Phantom710

oo I was going to ask that. when everyone is planning on stopping that is.

I go back to work when he is 3mos (just part time), and want to at least keep pumping while at work and feeding when i'm home for the next three. after that...I hope I can do it for another 6mos but I'm not sure at this point.


----------



## nypage1981

I think 3-4 months of combo nursing and bottle feeding breast milk, then bottle feeding pumped milk until 6 months.....and I expect I'll be tapped out and ready for red wine after that! So probably formula from 6 months til whole milk.......


----------



## yourstruly10

Good morning ladies. I have come to a huge decision this morning.

I am going to re lactate and see how breastfeeding goes. I have been having dreams of breast feeding every night. I think its because she is my last and it my last chance to have that connection. I got her to latch this morning for 5 mins each side before her bottle so hopefully my supply will come back. She latched really well for having never done it before. Only hurt a little. Fingers crossed it works. I think ill just keep giving her boob before each bottle to bring my supply back and get her used to it


----------



## zb5

Wow yt, that is a big decision! Good luck!

The lactation consultant at my hospital said it's ok if it's a little uncomfortable for the first 2 minutes, then it shouldn't hurt. But of course every lactation consultant says something different. :shrug:


----------



## Kristin83

I was planning on giving breast milk till atleast 6 months, but I may go longer. It depends on how it is with 2 once they get bigger, i dont think i'll be making enough for it to even be worth it seeing as I've had the issues already....I go back to work full time when they are 3 1/2 months so they will get it atleast in the morning and at night for awhile and i'm going to try and pump at work (there is no where for me to go to pump other than my car and I dunno how they will feel about me taking so many breaks to do it even though they have to let me)


----------



## zb5

Kristin, I read that they really ramp up how much they eat for the first month, but then they should be eating the same amount of breastmilk for months 1-6. Then less as they start solids. So your supply shouldn't have to increase much more! Can't remember where I read that though.

Ooh, another question for you all - what will you be using for birth control now, if anything? I am trying to decide between the minipill and Mirena, leaning towards the minipill...


----------



## LittleStars

Wow, yourstruly, wishing you all the best!!! 

As for me and my boobs.. we're still feeding the babies but still supplementing. I suppose that any breast is good, not just for nutrition but also for saving money. I seem to be supplementing anywhere from 6-10 oz a day total, with the majority in the evening. I've totally been feeding the twins on demand and honestly I feel guilty about it since they will sleep for 4+ hours at a time WHEN they decide to sleep. But feeding time can take an hour or two depending. Evening is definitely fussy cranky-pants time for at least Ashley. I fear that she is colicky. Bah!

That all being said and done though I'm hoping to fully or partially BF the twins until 6 months when the first teeth start coming through. After that I'm really not too sure, unless we have a quick feeding routine (ie. only BFing no supplements) I'm not sure I would have enough hours in my day to feed solids and milk to the twins and still take care of my daughter, husband self and house. 

My nipples sometimes get tender still and it can cause some sensitivity when BFing but often I can get the babies to latch a bit better to reduce the sensation. The tenderness doesn't seem to be from bad latch though, more from avid sucking for long periods of time. Thankfully no blisters and scabs like last baby. 

Now if I could just get those little nails trimmed. The girls like to hold on to their "bottle" (my boob) and it sometimes feels like someone is dragging a needle tip on my skin and if I'm dual feeding I don't have a hand free to get them to stop. 

My sister had her baby girl today after getting induced at 41 weeks. So I'm officially an aunt! She was able to have the baby nautrally but had to get cut. Apparently the baby was 8.8lbs and the head measured 37cm's. My larger twins came in at 33cm.. anyone else know when their baby's head measured? I'm curious as to what's 'normal/average' since my BIL's head is really large and I like teasing him! :)


----------



## LittleStars

zb5 - now technically I shouldn't really need anything for BC since I have dual blocked tubes, PCOS, don't ovulate and DH has less than a million spern per sample. BUT... DD1 was conceived naturally and we don't know if we had these issues when we had her sooooooooooo I'm going to get an IUD I think. I'm 35 so I really don't want to go on the pill anymore. I will talk to my OB when I got for my follow-up appointment to see if there are any better suggestions. Just looking for something with the least side effects and least effort.


----------



## zb5

Congrats on your new niece! My 9 pounder had a 13.5in head circumference. I think that is about 34cm? At his 2 week appt they measured it at 14.5in, so either it's grown a lot since birth or it was really squeezed by the birth process...

Mine scratches me while feeding too. DH filed his nails a bit which helped. He's also got hangnails on every tiny finger, which would drive me batty, but he doesn't seem to mind.

The IUD sounds like a really good option but the idea just freaks me out! And it's a bit more of a pain if it turns out I don't like it, whereas the minipill I could just stop it. But I think the minipill is less effective and potentially more side effects... argh. I hope when we're done w kids DH will get snipped. :)


----------



## Kristin83

My boys like to use my collar bone as a handle and scratch me all up. I cut their nails and the next day they are long again, its crazy how fast they grow. As for bc, we had to use ivf to get pregnant bc hubby has a 0.2million sperm count so im not even going to bother with it. That's the only good thing about the whole situation bc I hate being on bc!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm planning to bf'd for at least a year unless something gets in the way. I'd like to ttc again in a year so by then I'll be ready to wean her.

NY is it possible that the baby is only getting the milk at the beginning and not the thicker hind milk? I've heard reflux can be from too much of the thinner milk in the beginning. Someone more familiar with bf'ing may be able to elaborate if it truly is an issue. :shrug:


----------



## katerdid

I plan on BF'ing and bottle feeding breast milk until at least 4 months, but hopefully until 6 months or when he's ready for solids. One month down lol..

Oh, birth control. I have no clue what to do and it's bothering me. Right now, THB, I could go the rest of my life without sex, but don't think DH would be very kean :haha: I want to go the long term route, like Mirena or the implant, but I'm worried about side effects. And my DH hates rubbers, so I dunno... I'm super fertile, so we can't do the rhythm or b.f. methods. My 6 week PP check up is next week, so I need to decide soon.

Good luck Yourstruly!!!!


----------



## OctBebe

I think I have some PNA or PND :( I am nervous 24/7 and feel like something is going to happen to DS or I'm not looking after him as well as I should. I don't feel myself, mum keeps reminding me I'm a nervous wreck and laughing. Although she is great with DS but when shes not around I'm so scared as his life is in my hands and he is totally reliant on me. If hes awake more than 1.5hours I panic, If he drinks too much I panic, I BF him for an hour and hes still hungry and downs a bottle.

*sigh*


----------



## nypage1981

Oct, it's completely normal and common to feel that way. I have anxiety about a lot too. You might want to tell your health caregiver and see if it's normal worry or something that medicine would help? You are doing fine and in a year you will be a pro and the baby stages will be over too quickly so try as much as you can to enjoy your newborn now.

Ma, I had no idea too much fore milk can cause reflux. I think I should try pumping 5-10 min before feeding and see wat that does.......

I hate havingto think of birth control. I'm not very fertile and havent been on anything in many years, but now need to be on something since doctors say I shouldn't get pregnant again:( hubby isn't ready to accept that fate so won't get us fixed yet.


----------



## zb5

katerdid said:


> Oh, birth control. I have no clue what to do and it's bothering me. Right now, THB, I could go the rest of my life without sex, but don't think DH would be very kean :haha: I want to go the long term route, like Mirena or the implant, but I'm worried about side effects. And my DH hates rubbers, so I dunno... I'm super fertile, so we can't do the rhythm or b.f. methods. My 6 week PP check up is next week, so I need to decide soon.

lol, I also feel I could go without sex! But DH is raring to go... and I want to make sure we're prepared for when I do someday want sex again, or at least when I decide to be nice to him. :haha: Just thinking about getting pregnant again right now makes me feel ill, I've got so much on my plate with one baby! My DH hates condoms too so those are out.

Octbebe, those feelings sound totally normal. It's still really early yet, I think you'll feel a lot better in a week. My hormones went crazy the first week or so! But if not, definitely talk to your doctor about it, there's no reason to suffer if you could be feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

Little-- My baby scratches his "bottle" all up too. little tiny needles grazing my poor boobs. lol. As for Head Circ. He was 37cm as well, my doc said that is a bit larger than average (hence why i needed a forceps delivery)

AS for Birth Control-- It's on my mind a lot now as well. I don't have my checkup for another 4 weeks, but I want to be prepared. DH doesn't mind condoms, but he wants to use double protection like we did before as apparently I'm/We're super fertile/potent. LOL. I also need to be on birth control because I have super heavy periods, and very painful cramps. It actually makes me anemic, I lose that much blood. :wacko: But everyone says hormone pills decrease your milk supply, and I deffo don't need that. Thought about the little rod they stick in your arm, but my doc said it can either make ur period disappear (( :happydance: )) or it can make it heavier (growlmad:)) so not really wanting to risk that either.

Currently, I can't even contemplate another child, I can't even imagine having anything similar to my labor again, but I'm not so anti-pg yet that I want to do anything permanent.

*sigh*


----------



## Lys

Hi Ladies!

Katerdid, LOVE the pics too handsome!

My lil guy has barely slept AT ALL the last 3 days and I don't think I have slept at all!! He is fussy, and squarmy and then starts to cry and this goes on for hrs!! I was thinking maybe gas? Any good recomendations for gas? I don't know what else it could be. Also, at night he is such a light sleeper! During the day if he falls asleep I can set him down or reposition him if I do it at night he just starts crying and we begin all over again... HELP!! :cry:

Other than that my 6 week mark is on Monday, CRAZY! My 6 week Dr. appt is on Tues, 11/1. As for BC... I was thinking an IUD and I'm leaning towards Mirena as of right now.

As for BFing I go back to work 01/02 and I do not plan on BFing or pumping once I go back to work. My schedule is crazy and I work a lot of hrs and do not want to stress about trying to feed / pump etc.


----------



## Phantom710

Thought I'd share a few piccies :) Excuse the water marks, haven't got the actual copies in, as these were just taken yesterday.


----------



## katerdid

Aw, Lys, I'm sorry. It might be gas, I know my little guy gets super fussy from it. He will go a few days without pooing and be all frustrated and gassy, then he'll have a super explosive poo and feel better. It's not fun. I heard something called "gripe water" helps some babies, you can get it at baby'r'us I think. I haven't tried it yet, but maybe some of the other ladies have suggestions?

Gosh, that reminds me Lys, I need to put in my 2 week notice! I'd love to stay with sbux but I have to go back Nov 10th and I'm not ready. Plus now that we've moved, the nearest location is 30 mins away and so not worth it for the princess shifts I'd need. Not driving 1 hour just to work 4.

Cute pictures Michelle!!! I love the little naked one lol. Adorable


----------



## Phantom710

Ty Kait--It's my favorite too :)

Lys-- I agree with Kater--my baby has been pretty gassy and doc recommended going to wlmart, they have little gas drops you can buy in the baby section. Haven't done it yet, as it seems to be getting a bit better. But, I'm keeping it in my head just in case.


----------



## zb5

Lys, maybe he has got his days and nights confused. Mine sleeps fairly well in his crib at night, but in the day if he falls asleep he wakes up immediately if you try to move him. It drives me crazy because I can never put him down to get anything done! Even to go to the bathroom or start the laundry, I need to ask DH to hold him or he cries. Or I just let him cry. :wacko: I just tell myself, at least he sleeps at night. (Even if it is in small chunks between feedings.) Maybe worth it even if I am a slave to him all day! Can you try to nap during the day while he's sleeping better?

A lot of people told me babies have their days and nights confused when they're born. Mine slept more at night from the first night in the hospital. :shrug: And he wakes up and is alert at 8am when the sun starts coming in his window... although by then I'm exhausted from getting up and feeding him at night!

Katerdid, crazy that the nearest starbucks is 30 min away! I thought they were everywhere!

Phantom, beautiful pics. :)


----------



## katerdid

Will had hid nights and days messed up at first. My pedi told us to play and talk to him during the day and try to get him to stay awake. And during the night keep the lights low, don't talk or play with him. Will learned pretty quickly. Although I have the same problem as you zb5, I am a slave to him during the day. I've got a soft sheep that plays ocean noises that'll keep him sleeping in his bassinet for a little bit, but otherwise I have to hold him or carry him around in a sling.

Yeah, I know! There was a nice sbux about 15 mins away, but they shut it down last year. Super bummed cuz it was a great location.


----------



## Lys

Hi Ladies!

Phantom, I LOVE the pics! WOW did they turn out great!!

Katerdid, that's a bummer about having to put in your notice but I understand! That's a lot of driving for just a short amount of work! Great that you can be at home w/ your lil man though!!

ZB5, the weird thing about Noah not sleeping at night is that he was 5 weeks old on Mond and this not sleeping at night thing started on Sund. The 4 plus weeks prior he was getting up 2 - 3 times during the night to be fed and would go back to sleep. Now he just stays awake and fusses (and probably laughs at me for being awake too). That's why I was thinking gas because he had been doing so well previously. Everyone tells me to nap during the day and I don't have an explanation for it but I simply cannot fall asleep during the day (I think it's my brain won't turn off). I bought some gas drops so going to give those a try tonight! Here is to hoping for a couple hrs tonight! :baby:


----------



## Phantom710

Ya Cody kinda has his days and nights screwed up too, but i think he's slowly getting better


----------



## zb5

Oh, that is weird Lys! Hope my guy stays on his schedule. I also have a hard time napping during the day, and going to bed too early. Although the more sleep deprived I get, the easier it is to nap... :wacko:


----------



## yourstruly10

Hey ladies.

Lys- sounds like it very well could be gas. DD1 had lots of problems with gas. Keep in mind tonight the drop usually take a few days to work( if they are drops like Ovol or little tummy's brand). We had Ava on Ovol drops in every second bottle for months because her gas was so bad. They did work wonders though but if we missed a second bottle then we paid for it. Hopefully things start to get better soon and you can get some sleep. I never could sleep during the day either.

Phantom- Your photo's are beautiful. I always wanted to get pro pictures done of the girls but its just not in the budget for us righ now. Maybe one day.

Katerdid- Too bad about having to quit work. Quite a drive though for only a few hours. I was sad when I quit my job but im loving being a stay at home mommy.( for now)

ZB- My daughter is pretty good at night too. Never had the days and night backwards problem yet. And even if she is awake after a feed at night( which has only been once or twice) I put her back down in her bassinet awake and if she's content and not fussing i go back to sleep. I didn't do it with my first and cuddled her back to sleep but I think im more relaxed this time. 

AFM- My dad comes to town tomorrow to meet Allison and see Ava. Looking forward to it very much as I only see him maybe 2 times a year. He lives and works out of the country and doesnt get very many holidays. 

I have been pretty lucky with Allison's sleep pattern so far. Last night she took at bottle at 9pm and didnt wake until 3:30 am and them slept until 8:30am. Still no milk coming from me but she is taking 5oz of formula every 3-4 hours during the day and then I let her sleep what she wants at night. She never cries unless im changing her diaper or giving her a bath.

She does still have a cold however. Quite stuffy. I remember my first getting a cold at this age and it taking 2-3 weeks for it to go away. 

Still cant believe she will be 4 weeks on Friday and a month on Sunday. I just booked her 2 month vaccines today. Crazy how fast it goes. I keep thinking if i went to my due date she'd only be 1.5 weeks old. 

Im feeling pretty good. Tired but good. No soreness down there. Lost a stitch today so i guess im healing well. Took a look for the first time a few days ago and it wasn't nearly as bad as it was with my first. Only 3 small stitches to hold my episiotomy site together this time instead of about 35-40( internal and external) last time. Weight loss isnt't going the way i want it to but I started a Jillian Micheal's work out DVD today so hoping that helps a little.

Hope everyone is doing and feeling great! 

Wow sorry for my rambling post.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Lys, It could be gas. We have gripe water and it DOES work but I've heard that Mommy's bliss brand is better than our little tummies brand. https://mommysbliss.com/products/1-gripe-water-original-flavor


----------



## Phantom710

yourstruly-- Deffo know how you feel. I was SUPER lucky with mine, I was walking in a store and two ladies came up and asked to use him in a photography lesson. They usually do 15 minute shoots, but they kept thinking up different poses, and it ended up being an hour long. They were going to give me a free 8x10 (not a lot, but it was something) and then the Photographer asked to use him in her professional portfolio, I said yes and she gave us a 150 dollar package for 37 dollars to thank me. Otherwise, he wouldn't have been getting any newborn pics either.


----------



## katerdid

That was pretty lucky Michelle! I'm jealous, I'd love to get pro pics too.

I don't know how me not working is going to turn out. I'm worried because we can't live on my DH's income alone. Right now we are living with my parents which is rough, but it's free. But we do want to get our own place at least by March, so hopefully I'll be able to find a job by then. Ugh...I wish I could just stay a SAHM, its much nicer.


----------



## OctBebe

DS sleeps from 10-4am then 5-9am but in the day its hard for me to get him to sleep. MW said he shouldnt be awake any longer than 1.5hours, hes been awake since 11.30am and its now 3pm and I think hes finally sleeping after waking in his bassinet 3times.

fingers crossed.


----------



## nypage1981

My son has reflux and gas and he is fussy a lot. I give him gas drops.


----------



## nypage1981

It sounds like everyone else's baby sleeps a lot more than min at night:( mine is up like every 1.5 hours and sometimes we are awake for over an hour at a time.....its getting really rough.


----------



## Kristin83

I got anti-gas drops at walmart that u can give with each feeding...that seems to have helped a lot


----------



## Phantom710

ny- Cody has pulled that a few times, the last two nights have been fairly good, but before that... ever 1.5 hours, and it takes him forever to eat it seems.


----------



## zb5

Mine was up every ~2 hours last night too. And I usually spend an hour with him feeding him, changing him, and getting him back to sleep. But 3 nights ago he was great and slept 4 hours straight, then 3 hours! Every night is different. :shrug:


----------



## nypage1981

Idk if the drops help us, I am bad at being diligent with them so OH is always like did you give him the gas drops and I say,,,uh no, so he does it, but I need to be better at it!

Hey mommies with journals, I have made my first one! I joined the cult, I will come stalk you if you stalk me. Lol. I dont get how did you make your link in your signature? Mine is like a whole website URL but yours all just say my journal.....and looks much neater that way!


----------



## katerdid

How do you give them the drops? Do you have to put it in a bottle? 

Nicole, use the URL button. Looks like an earth with googles. Just press it, put your URL in the box and it'll post the code for you. The highlighted bit is what ppl will see, so erase it and put in whatever you want, like My Journal, etc.


----------



## Kristin83

The drops I have you can put in their bottle but I would only do that if you are sure they are going to drink it all. You can also put it directly in their mouth, which is usually easier..


----------



## yourstruly10

katerdid- The drops dont have to be put in a bottle. They are just recommended to give every feed or every second feed ( depending on the max amount allowed to give a day) because most gas build up during or after a feed. You can just use the dropper and give them straight in the mouth.


----------



## nypage1981

Yep, I just shoot them into his mouth unexpectedly! Lol. I also have to do that with some reflux medicine that he was prescribed and a VERY nasty multi vitamin that he hates and makes awesome funny faces for at least 15 minutes. EVIL mommy


----------



## Kristin83

They gave u a vitamin already? My dr said they wouldnt have me start giving them to my LO's till they are 6 months....


----------



## nypage1981

hmmmm, my pediatrician said breast fed babies need it for the vit d.....


----------



## Kristin83

Oh I take vitamin D myself and he said that was fine...i take a pro-biotic too (to help prevent thrush) plus my prenatal vitamins also


----------



## Phantom710

no ones mentioned vitamin D to me. hmmm... wonder if I should be taking it. uh oh..


----------



## nypage1981

yes!


----------



## Phantom710

eek. lol

OT-- ny-- love your quote in ur siggy, I have a plaque on my wall in the living room that says that. Am gonna hang his pics under it when I get them back :)


----------



## zb5

My pediatrician told us to give him vitamin D as well. They gave us samples of Tri-vi-sol, which has vitamins A, D, and C. I'm not sure why all three vitamins because I thought they only needed vitamin D. I think it's hilarious because it's cherry flavored. A 3 week old doesn't even know what cherries taste like! They should just make it milk flavored. He gets a weird look on his face when I give it to him too... I feel bad because it looks and smells so gross, it's hard to believe it's good for him.

I take vitamin D myself as well, my doctor at one point says she recommends everyone take vitamin D 1000 or 2000 IU.


----------



## nypage1981

my doc said my prenatal n hid multi are good......eveyone says different! lol 
michelle- i have a feeling i have the quote wrong a little...is it?


----------



## Lys

NY, I am there w/ you on LO sleeping about 1.5 hrs at night and my lil guy is up for at least an hr usually longer!!

I haven't been giving LO anything and I haven't been consistently taking my vitamins... this is the 1st I've heard about vit D!!

Will start taking my vitamins again tonight, EEK!

Wow is typing with one hand difficult!


----------



## nypage1981

lys- i forget, are you nursing? I just wanna know if it maybe is the nursing babies up all night?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

So glad your all taking about the Vitamin D issue! I have a deficiency since I live here in CNY and it's darker longer. I was prescribed pre pregnancy 20k units of it. I KNOW I can't have that much but am wondering if I can take daily units because I'm exhausted and feeling the effects now. :wacko: I'm calling the pediatrician tomorrow to find out if it's okay. It's interesting that your Dr.'s are mentioning Vitamin D for your babies. Nobody has mentioned Amelia needing it. In fact, they gave us some formula samples that came with a vitamin D tincture and they took the tincture because they DIDN'T want her to have it. Not sure if it was because it was in tincture form or not. :shrug:

On a good note, Amelia is latching EXCELLENT. I'm getting only one 3 ounce extra pumped for Dougs bottle feeding at 5am. I wish I could get more. I'm taking 3 fenugreek pills 3x a day and still taking milk thistle tincture. I DO feel my boobs bigger, but I'm not pumping a whole lot out though for freezing/storing yet.

After one of the older nursing staff told Doug to let Amelia sleep...we decided to do it to spite her pediatricians urge to wake her every 4 hours to feed. It felt SO GOOD for us all to sleep and she was up at 5 am (5 hours). We fed her and went back to sleep. Today I'm feeling a little bit better, though I AM somewhat tired still.


----------



## katerdid

I was told to give Will vitamins but he would not swallow them. I haven't been taking any either....prolly should. I barely remember to take my liver supplements! 

Speaking of that, my pupps rash is almost gone! Milk thistle, dandelion root, and pine tar soap have helped so much! Sadly I'm terribly scarred - looks like I've been burned by cigarettes all over my legs. How have you faired, MA?


----------



## yourstruly10

On the topic of vitamin D for baby. Here you are told before you leave the hospital and again when a nurse comes to check on you and baby the day after you get home that babies who are breast fed and born between sept and march should be given vitamin D drops. You are given a sample bottle in the hospital. 

I've never had to give them because it's already added to formula.


----------



## zb5

MA, is your 3 oz from one side or both sides? I've been pumping just one side because I'm always afraid Silas is going to suddenly be hungry and I don't want to be pumped dry! But I only get 1-2 oz and it seems like so little... :( I hope he is getting more when he nurses directly and the pump is just not as good at getting the milk out.


----------



## Lys

NY, I am not nursing directly but I am pumping and feeding w/ breastmilk... and I am 100% exhausted. I almost woke up OH last night because I was exhausted and frusterated. LO would not settle down, wouldn't take the bottle and would not stop crying. He has slept all day today which I don't know what do with because do I wake him up so he sleeps tonight?! :(


----------



## nypage1981

Zb- i only pump 4 on average between both boobs but if i make a breast milk bottle he eats 5 ounces at least.....so seems im not making enough? no wonder he is up all night sill hungry. i hear they drain the boob better, but i always feel the pump does way better. weird!

lys- im exhausted too and my baby sleeps allllll evening. Its his night time..then he doesnt sleep at night. Its stressful and they say dont even bother with trying to figure out how to change his schedule til 6 monhts at least. grrrrr


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Kate, it's "starting" to go away. I too have the awful looking scabs too. I'm still a little itchy BUT the rash isn't present. I can't remember, were you on 17P? Why is it that we have PUPPS post pregnancy? :shrug:

Yours, I wonder WHY they don't suggest this here as MANY people here in CNY have vitamin D deficiency. I'm wondering if she'll get the D through my breast milk then?!


ZB 3 ounces from both sides. That's AFTER taking fenugreek and milk thistle though. The kids DO produce more milk instinctively. If you look at the milk you get out of the pump after 15 minutes and understand your baby is getting more from their bigger and harder sucks you'll see why the pumps aren't as efficient because while they mimic the babies sucks, they don't do it in a way the babies are equipped to do. Aside from that information I don't really have the answers as I'm looking for them myself. I'm assuming that the bf'ing forum would have the answers since many of them are experienced with bf'ing. I AM hoping that I can produce like a cow so I can store. How are these women doing it?! :shrug: :rofl:

Lys, I'm sorry dear friend. It does sound like baby has day and night mixed up. Have you called the pediatrician to ask what to do?? Is there anyone nearby that could help you for a while until the baby gets on a more regular schedule? It sounds like your getting spent. :hugs: It's hard because your husband is gone on top of everything right?? Check in with the pediatricians office though, they may have some ideas.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

nypage1981 said:


> Zb- i only pump 4 on average between both boobs but if i make a breast milk bottle he eats 5 ounces at least.....so seems im not making enough? no wonder he is up all night sill hungry. i hear they drain the boob better, but i always feel the pump does way better. weird!
> 
> lys- im exhausted too and my baby sleeps allllll evening. Its his night time..then he doesnt sleep at night. Its stressful and they say dont even bother with trying to figure out how to change his schedule til 6 monhts at least. grrrrr

NY, we usually supplement a little, it depends on if she feels she's gotten enough...the 3 ounces is what she's been taking in. She WILL need more soon so I'm praying she'll urge my supply to grow. I'm waiting patiently. :winkwink:


----------



## nypage1981

Ma, ok so the baby gets more ounces than when I pump? I hope so! Your supply will follow her needs. That's I've been told at least!


----------



## Kristin83

I've heard that too...that the baby is better at getting the milk and how much u are pumping doesn't show how much they are getting...for some people the pumps do not work as well


----------



## nypage1981

I like that! I was kind of worried.


----------



## OctBebe

So with all the trouble i have had bfing and only getting 20ml from pumping forever I pumped 80ml from 1 breast last night im 10minutes?? odd.


----------



## zb5

Pumping confuses me! Today I got 1oz from each boob. What confuses me is that it goes really fast at first, but then basically dries up after 5 minutes. I heard that I should be pumping for ~15 minutes. What gives??? With one side, I was able to get a second letdown, but after that milk only came out for about another minute, then dried up again! So weird. I guess it's good if I can pump fast, but I wish I got more milk from it. :(

Octbebe, wow, 80mL is a lot!!


----------



## nypage1981

How many ounces is 80 ml?

Added some pics in my journal! If you're bored. Lol.


----------



## katerdid

MA, nope, no 17P. I don't know why we got it PP...I guess we were just the unlucky ones.


----------



## Phantom710

Ny...I think it's a little over 2.5ozs


----------



## OctBebe

Yep its around 2.5oz. So its there for him but hes not putting in the effort to get it out. But I can only express from one breast? I think it may be because the nipple on the right is an odd shape and doesn't sit on the pump right. Also the right hurts like heck when latching but the left I can't feel a thing.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Wow! 80 ounces?! That's awesome. Are you pumping this? If you are, how often are you pumping and are you on any herbs to help??

NY, yes. Baby should be getting more. When you see them gulping or their mouths are taking up the nipple and areola, they are taking big gulps of milk and sucking out the quantities that they need. If you are hurting a great deal and they are more on just the nipple they aren't getting enough.

I'm told if it hurts, they're not latched properly! They should be on the nipple and the areola. 

Now Amelia likes to bite down sometimes and it hurts. That's a bit different. Try telling a one month old to be "gentle". :rofl:

Amelia sleeps so much around the clock. I hope this is okay. :shrug: She wakes with her eyes open once in awhile.....Especially when daddy's home. But for me as soon as she gets near me she sleeps. Must be a comfort thing but I'm getting nervous that she's still not getting enough milk to gain weight. I put her to my nipple at 230 and she refused it and kept sleeping....then after some coaxing she took it in for 15 minutes but has been sleeping ever since. I know I sound crazy to most of you who are fighting to get your little ones to sleep but I'm unsure how normal this is. Are babies Supposed to sleep a lot?! :shrug:


----------



## shelleney

Hey there ladies :hi:

I have finally read all of your posts, and am caught up on everything! Took me an hour! lol
Sorry to hear of all you ladies who are having problems with feeding, pumping and lack of sleep. Im in the same boat.
Freya sleeps all day, and wakes up every hour during the night....
Freya only sucks on the breast for 15 minutes before falling asleep (still attached). When i try to prise her off, she starts sucking frantically again (for a minute or so). This goes on for an hour or so...
I am pumping once a day, 10 minutes on each breast, and getting about 120mls. I am storing this incase i need it....
My nipples were cracked, bleeding and scabbed over for the first 5 days or so, but they are much much better now....

New motherhood is difficult, tiring, stressful, overwhelming and scary. But I love Freya to bits!
Hope you are all adjusting to motherhood as well as can be expected....
xx


----------



## OctBebe

MA no way not 80oz haha, 80ml which is only around 2.5 oz


----------



## Phantom710

god, 80ozs. lol talk about super boobs haha


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Phantom710 said:


> god, 80ozs. lol talk about super boobs haha

That's what I was thinking. I was jealous! :rofl: 80mls. Okay..I feel better now. :dohh::haha::blush:


----------



## katerdid

It's funny how quiet it gets on bnb now that most of my ladies have had their babies. Everyone is off changing diapers and sneaking in naps I suppose lol.


----------



## Adele2011

Hi ladies catch up time first- 
Octbebebe-Congrats on Eli v cute 
Shelleney- Congrats on Freya lovely name and she's gorgeous. I was helped to co sleep in hospital and previously advised about benefits by a midwife prior to this i'd always been advised it was wrong. 
Phantom- what kind of tear did you have? is it still healing? I had the implant and made me spot and bleed continuously so didnt agree with me. Aww the pics of Cody :happydance: thanks for sharing 
Nypage- I'll stay on this thread until 31st oct then i think we should vacate elsewhere 
Mummy2Tyler- hope you've had :baby: mine was 15 days late and was awful 
Katerdid- aww he's lush 
zb5- contraception hmm i had implant and it didnt agree with me, couldnt be bothered to use condoms, i was on depo injection before came off to get preg but i'm swaying towards pill of some sort? as it wouldnt take awile to come out of system if wanted another :baby:
littlestars- congrats on being an aunt i was told they dont cut anymore but obv not, my :baby: head was 36.8 cm and they said it was broad! ha
yourstruly- i've been v tempted to look at stitches but scared of what i might see
i was given vitamin k (in dropper form) to give to him if i was breast feeding


----------



## Adele2011

hey i'm back :thumbup: :baby: 
I'm a mum finally (15days late) :happydance: Travis Len Chantler 9lb 9, 22inches Friday 21st Oct. 
I'll do birth story n pics 2moro catching up on here took awhile and missed you


----------



## Kristin83

Congrats Adele!!


----------



## OctBebe

Congratulations x


----------



## Phantom710

adele- congrats!!! Also.. I had a 3rd degree tear. They gave me three layers of stitches a deeper one, a middle one, and then a surface one. all stretched right to the bum-hole. Thanks, I love the pics so much, can't wait til I get them.


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats Adele!


----------



## zb5

Congrats adele!

I had a 2nd degree tear. I asked how many stitches and she said it was a "running stitch" so they don't count a number of stitches. i was afraid to look but i did look about 1 week later and it looked surprisingly normal. so don't be too afraid!


----------



## Lys

Adele, CONGRATS! Can't wait to hear everything and see pics! Hope your recovering well!

Katerdid, I was thinking the same thing that it is quieter around here since (almost) everyone has had there lil ones!! 

On the tear note I also had a second degree tear, also told it was a continuous stitch so didn't tell me how many but it was rather long!!


----------



## katerdid

Congrats Adele!

I was lucky and only had a 1st degree tear which they said they stitched up like a figure eight? Idk, I wasn't brave enough to look at my bits until almost 2 weeks later lol.


----------



## mommyof3girls

Congrats Adele


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Adele! :yipee:

Cant wait to read your birth story and see pics of little Travis!

xx


----------



## shelleney

I didnt have a perineal tear at all (what does that say about me....? :wacko: )
But i did have lacerations on both labia. they offered me to let them heal naturally, or to stitch them. They said it would look neater if they stitched them. lol. i decided to go ahead with the stitches, as i didnt want freaky looking labia! :haha:
xx


----------



## Adele2011

Sorry for mega long post :coffee: 
Birth story- So i went in to be induced Wed 19th at 2.30 they said they couldnt break my waters as cervix wasnt ripe (like some fruit haha) and as it was late in day they couldn't do hormone tablet so after hours of monitoring and another sweep! i went home. So i was due in next day at 8am but they were too busy so delayed it until 2pm (so bit confused why couldn't do it wed). I went in got tablet and was told if nothing had happened by 8.30 she would break my waters but the midwife finished her shift and at 9 another started and said they were too busy and couldnt do it until the morning :growlmad: got sweep no 6! haha. I was furious, my mum and boyfriend left and i was given a sleeping tablet. My friend texted saying it would be funny if i waters broke! I then started feeling really ill midwife came to examine me and my waters broke (within 15 of my friend saying that ha) and i was still only 2cm so rang mum and boyf who'd just got home and told them to come back. 

They got back bout 1 am and i'd discovered gas n air :cloud9: but :sick: next part is bit blurry due to gas n air haha i got an injection for pain relief and was told he was face to pubis the midwife went on a break bout 3.30 am and was gone over an hour and 3/4 i was begging for pain relief but wudnt give me anymore. When i was next examined was 9cm and 2 late for any more pain relief. Born 7.44am 21st oct 9lb 9. Went to theatre for 3rd degree tear. Stayed in hospital for a night then went to another nearer home for post natal care discharged 26th oct. 

Thanks for sharing bout tears and shelleney u made me chuckle.


----------



## yourstruly10

Congrats Adele2011. 

On the tear topic with my first i had about 40 internal and external stitches for a 3rd degree episiotomy and this time I had 3 stitches for a 1st degree episiotomy. The only reason I got an episiotomy both times was my pushing stage went very fast( first time 20 mins second time 4 mins) and I didnt have time to stretch down there. The doctor said without the episiotomy I would have torn worse. Healing was hell last time but this time was super super easy.

Just wanted to share this. Here are my babies in their Halloween costumes


----------



## Kristin83

Very cute YT!!


----------



## Phantom710

So cute! I got pics of my little guy, just need to put them on the PC


----------



## zb5

Very cute yt!


----------



## Kristin83

Here are my boys..they were not too happy about having pictures taken..lol I cant believe they will be 7 weeks old on wednesday!

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/2011-10-29_12-18-42_500.jpg


----------



## Kristin83

For anyone that has baby blues my dr recommended a book called The Second Nine Months. Its a book about how its ok to feel how we do when we have the blues. I havent started reading it yet (its being shipped to me) but I got it used on amazon for a couple bucks. Thought I would pass this along :D


----------



## zb5

Cute Kristin! Thanks for the book recommendation too. I am feeling pretty good these days, not so much random hormonal crying like the first week, but it's still a huge adjustment to becoming a mom.

In other news... today I pumped 4 oz from the left side! I only stopped because I was afraid of overflowing the bottle, not because I was done. :shock: I had mostly been getting about 1 oz per side. I think I have been favoring the right side because it's a little sore and I'm afraid of getting a clogged milk duct. So the left was getting really full, I pumped it, and WOW!


----------



## Phantom710

Exclusively "power pumping" SEEMS to be working a bit for me. My supply is up a BIT from yesterday. Definitely not ready to throw out the stash of formula (just in case) but have noticed i'm getting an itty bit more per pump then i was yesterday. and it's only my second day. on the other hand, my nipples feel like they might fall off at next pump session. LOL


----------



## nypage1981

yea, I had to pump soon after just pumping tonight...Kian was sleeping through eating and he isnt' starving so I let him! Plus, allowed me to hand out candy and watch some Ghost Hunters. Woo woo. Love halloween!

I have some neat pics in my journal if anyone wants to go have a lookie!


----------



## nypage1981

Yourstruly!~ Soooo cute:) did they have good trick or treating?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies.

I'm a bit bummed today. My sweet cousin in her twenties gave birth to her first child a daughter, last night. I was frustrated because she was in labor over 24 hours and the Dr. had her pushing for more than 5 hrs. He was confused and said he was thinking of what to do, he took the vaccuum and used it so hard on her head that the vaccuum popped off her head. She ingested maconium in the hours my cousin was trying to push and they decided to flush the cervix to try to get the maconium out. Needless to say, the baby came out and my aunt said she kept my cousin from seeing as they were working on her. She didn't come out crying. In fact, my aunt said it seemed like 10 minutes before the baby started to cry. They whisked her daughter away without letting her see her or even hold her. They put her on IV and rushed her to the hospital I had my daughter in NICU. 

Today I found out that because of the negligence, the baby is on lead lines for brain Hemmorage and is seizing every few minutes. She also has some blood issues I'm assuming is because of the maconium. The baby will be in there for a month NICU said.

My cousin is beyond herself in tears. She and her husband are in their twenties so they are young. 

The thing that pisses me off the most is my cousin is in NO SHAPE to have been released. They released her so she could be with her baby when they should have rushed them BOTH to the hospital together. She was cute from one side to the other...A HUGE Apesiotomy and having been in labor that long, it was traumatic and should have been an emergency c-section ESPECIALLY after the Epi stopped working after two hours of pushing. CRAZY is all I have to say.

They could use your prayers. The baby is beautiful and looks just like my cousin BUT, we're concerned about the effects of oxygen to the brain could have done to the baby and worried about the seizures and the fact that she stops breathing during them. 

This was a very healthy baby and mommy. In fact, it was what "should" have been a normal delivery until the hospital staff got their hands on her. We were really excited to be pregnant together. I expected a healthy baby for her and having been through a traumatic hospital experience with a horrifying outcome, I pray this little girl will make it and be okay. She's 6lbs 10 ounces. A beautiful little girl otherwise. I'm just SO ANGRY right now!


----------



## Phantom710

MA--- soooo sorry to hear about this. Will keep them both in my prayers. I think your cousin should contemplate some sort of action against the hospital. I'm not usually very sue-happy but in this case I say for sure.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Phantom710 said:


> MA--- soooo sorry to hear about this. Will keep them both in my prayers. I think your cousin should contemplate some sort of action against the hospital. I'm not usually very sue-happy but in this case I say for sure.

We had the opportunity to sue as well with our experience from the loss of our son and didn't. We chose to meet with the hospital CEO and board of directors to change the policy.

THIS is different and your right....I believe she should take action. Her mom and I are going to encourage her to do so. The baby will be in the hospital for at least a month and given she's having seizures from the brain trauma from what the Dr. caused....someone has to pay for the cost. She can't cover the cost of this mess and if there's actual damage with her daughters development someone should pay. Of course I'm praying they get the hemmorage under control and Doug said that MAY be causing the seizures. So hopefully that will stop, nobody will know for sure until she's a bit older if this caused developmental issues though. My heart just goes out to them. Having been through my own issues with our son and negligence with medical staff I do not wish her to go through this heart break. I'm praying for victory that the baby gets through okay though. There's ALWAYS HOPE. I truly believe in the power of prayer!


----------



## zb5

That's terrible MA! I wish the best for the little girl and your family. :hugs:


----------



## katerdid

Omg MA, that's heartbreaking...I cant believe that. Poor family!


----------



## nypage1981

MA im sorry for such a bad outcome to your cousin's birth...i hoe baby makes it out ok and thrives from here on.


----------



## Lys

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm36/alyssaedelen/noah2.jpg

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm36/alyssaedelen/noah1.jpg

Here is my lil Noah in his Halloween outfit!! He was 6 weeks yesterday and I had my 6 week PP Dr.s appt this morning! :happydance:

Ma, Hoping for the best w/ your cousin and her daughter!!

YT and Kristin, LOVE the Halloween pics!!


----------



## katerdid

Awwwwwe! Lys he is soo cute!!!!!
How was your 6 week PP visit? I had mine this afternoon as well. I've decided on the Mirena - I get it in on the 17th (totally doping up on Percocet before I go in, I hear it can be painful).


----------



## OctBebe

5hours pushing, the poor thing!
I pushed 4 time in 10minute intervals then they forceped him out asap. I'm sorry your cousin is going through that :(


----------



## LittleStars

MA - I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin's birth. Hope all will be well, please keep us posted!

Congrats Adele!!!!

And I love the Halloween pictures!

I have been so busy just surviving my days recently. the babies are getting really off schedule with each other and I spend my days feeding and feeding and feeding. I'm still supplementing since apparently no matter how many supplements *I* take of Fenugreek and Milk Thistle and Blessed Thistle I am just not making enough milk. At last week's doctor's appointment the babies weighed in at 7.1lbs for Ashley and 7.4oz for Libby. I doubt that I will last BFing much longer realistically. It just takes too much time but I'm hoping to go a few more weeks at it. I've talked to other twin mommies and they all seem to agree that there is more to life than spending your days BFing. At the same time I would like to at least continue until we start getting the extra money/month from the government for having children to 'pay' for the formula. Sicne that has been held up from DH and I being very slow to pick a middle name for Elizabeth it'll be a while now. That being said we FINALLY picked a middle name.. Libby is officially Elizabeth Autumn. Yay!

3 hours later.... 

geez.. I was going to upload photos finally but seems I got a little distracted. I'll try again tomorrow! lol


----------



## LittleStars

Oh.. forgot to ask.. anyone else dealing with colic? Seems Ashley is the colicky one.. thankfully Libby is a peach and it isn't both of them. I feel guilty though giving Ashley so much attention and Libby is just sitting/laying there staring out at the world contently.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Littlestars, is it possible to pump? If you can pump your breast milk and mix it with your formula that may help. 

We're using Dr. Bobs bottles for colic and they are AWESOME!! They have a special insert to slow down the flow for the babies and keep air out. Also Similac has a special formula for colic. We've found that they tend to be behind the service desks but maybe they'll be with the others in Canadian stores. :winkwink:


----------



## Lys

Katerdid, I am going with Mirena as well and will be getting it put in this Fri. Ive heard the insertion can be painful as well. I also didn't realize how expensive it can be so I checked today and all I pay is my copay! So I'm stoked on that!
Little, I LOVE Elizabeth Autumm!


----------



## nypage1981

Lys! We have that outfit too. So cute! I have lots of Halloween pics in my journal, the monster wasn't his costume, he was a pumpkin 50 times too big. Lol. But he wore the monster a few times. I love it. 

Little, my sister is dealing w colic, she says no point in trying, nothing helps. So she just is hoping it passes soon. Good luck !


----------



## katerdid

Lys - Yeah, isn't it like $800-1000 without insurance? Yikes. I will only have to pay 20%, I checked before my appt. Lucky you only having to pay co-pay! Let me know how it goes!

Beautiful name Littlestars!


----------



## Lys

I know I was shocked about how expensive it is!! I will let you know how it goes!! :D

NY, LOVE your Halloween pics! That pumpkin is hysterical and SO cute!!


----------



## nypage1981

thanks for looking hun! not sure Kian loved Halloween this year. LOL. I love seeing when babies on here have an outfit we do too...like from Target or Carters or something. Its funny. Noah is GOrgeous!


----------



## LittleStars

MA - colic isn't caused by gas or acid reflux or anything else.. it just 'is'. There are a lot of products out there that suggest they can help with colic but everything I tried last time with DD1 didn't help and it was a waste of $$. Boo! The good news is that it peaks at 6 weeks and should be over by 3 months.. nearly 4 weeks down.. just another 8 to go! FX it ends early.

My DD1 is sick today. I honestly wasn't surprices when she came into my room early this morning telling me she was a feeling like she was going to barf. I let her eat whatever candy she wanted yesterday as per my DH's wishes (he thought I was being mean suggesting she only have 4 candies a day). DD1 pigged right out! lol She was covered in chocolate. I was so amazed she actually ate her dinner last night. Anyway, she is in my bed sleeping right now and thankfully NOT throwing up. 

I had no idea Mirena was so expensive! 

Nypage - holy hair on Kian in your profile picture!! Wow!


----------



## zb5

You ladies will have to let me know how the Mirena works out!

Silas may be a bit colicky as well. I'm resisting labeling him colicky as "colic" doesn't seem to mean much. But he gets very fussy sometimes, arches his back, seems gassy... but I'm not sure if it's really gas? Anyway... not sure what to do about it except try to make him feel better when I can!

LittleStars, my friend with twins said she refused to feed them separately, only at the same time to save time. I think her DH helped her a lot because he was working at home so available to be an extra hand. My other friend is weaning early and decided to do half breastmilk and half formula, as apparently that has almost as much benefit as full on breastmilk...

Okay, off for a walk with my mom!


----------



## nypage1981

Yea, Kian came 3 week early with tons of hair! silly guy


----------



## LittleStars

Well I'm pumping only today and rather dismayed at how little milk I'm getting per session. No wonder my poor little girls need a supplement. I know the pump doesn't work as well as their mouths but if it's any indicator I'm not doing too well. Boo. I'm pumping today since Ashley just hurts my nipples so much. They are so tender from her but she can't help it. Her mouth is so tiny in comparison to her sister but she is doing the best latch she can. Anyway, I bought some 'tender care hydrogel pads' from Medela for sore nipples and and hoping it'll help. Tomorrow I'll go back to breastfeeding except for my excusion out shopping. I'm finally going to buy the twin stroller I want. The girls have been cramped up in the single pram attachment for my old stroller and the girls have an awful habit of punching each other.

And speaking of hair on babies... I was giving the girls their bath today and when I washed Ashley's hair a whole lot of it came out. She's going bald but in a monk sort of way. She looks kinda funny now and I feel bad. I don't remember my DD1 losing her hair like that all of a sudden but then again she had blonde hair and it wouldn't have shown up in the water. I know I never brushed DD1's hair with a hairbrush while shampooing but it was suggested by the nurse in the hospital to help with cradle cap which DD1 definitely had a problem with so I am still doing it.. I thought maybe that was the issue with all the hair coming out but Libby didn't lose her hair when I did the same. I hope nothing is wrong.


----------



## Adele2011

i love the pics of all your monsters :happydance: (yourstruly-ava looks so happy and ali is cute, kristen-bless their beautiful twisty faces  , lys-noah looks so chilled and that he loves his outfit. nypage-your pics are lovely and i agree bout him coming into the world its amazing) 
MA- i dont know what to say apart from i'm thinking of you, your cousin and her baby

right so i can join in on breastfeeding problems now aargh its so difficult! Basically when i was in hospital i was given alot of help and advice (alot of it conflicting which confused me)with latching etc (it was still v hard) but with me so tired and not feeling great i gave him a few top ups and was told i needed to make up my mind about how i wanted to feed him so i chose bottle. I was told to leave my breasts alone and my milk wouldn't come in so i did that. When i got home and started feeling better i started to feel guilty about giving him bottle especially as when i gave him bottle he was sick, i would leak and he would bob. So a breastfeeding lady came round to mine and said i should put him on before every feed and top up with formula if need be (he gets frustrated and is still hungry after) and then i should pump between each feed to try and increase milk supply and she would get me a perscription for a hormone tablet to get my milk in. Any help, ideas?


----------



## nypage1981

Adele thank you for checking out the pictures! I would check on your parenting j0urnal if you had one also! :) 
I agree with the conflicting advice about the feedings. I felt very frustrated that someone would suggest opposite of another. For me, to up my supply, I stayed home and nursed him on demand for days. I also pumped if I felt he didn't empty them, or if he napped and I was full. At night we did give him a bottle some times when I just didn't want to nurse anymore. Drink tons of water, eat oatmeal, and take the hormone tablet. If he is still hungry, put him back on teh boob because I am told they dont run out of milk and he will be better at getting the milk out than a pump will.....Also, I am 5 weeks and just thinking I have enough milk now, so it does take time. I wouldnt give formula, that will just mess up your supply more. At least this is all what im told. At the beginning it seemed I needed forumla also, but we just suffered through it and didnt do it and now seems I am ok on milk production. Knock on wood. It seems to change daily! 

Little- that sounds a bit odd with the hair loss in such an obvious chunk. Never noticed this with either of my kids, maybe google it to see if can be normal? I thought it to be more gradual...

I put up a funny video of Kian grunting away on my journal if anyone wants to see. Its kinda funny and I'll definintely embarrass him with it some day. Lol. 

Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Fenugreek and milk thistle have helped me a great deal. I'm finally getting about 5 ounces extra pumped a day. I'm not sure how it will effect everything with the hormone pills too though so check with you Dr.


----------



## OctBebe

Im pretty stoked im 2kg from my pre pregnancy weight, maybe its the BFing?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Does anyone know how long before you can try to conceive again after having a c-section? If I remember correctly, I think you have to let your incision heal completely. How long does that usually take? For instance, I'm almost at 6 wks but the sutures are still there...they are the kind that vanish ....most are gone, but some are still there. I would assume if I "were" to try to get pregnant now they would open wide since we just had Amelia in Sept. For obvious reasons we're waiting a year before we try again but I'm not on any form of birth control because it took us 10 years. 

I'm just wondering if in the likelihood I get pregnant on accident BEFORE a year if it would be dangerous having had a c-section in September?!

I know some of you have had them before so I thought I'd ask. :winkwink:


----------



## nypage1981

Im not too sure...I was told not to have any more children and if I decide to go against their advice not to even think about it for 1-1 1/2 year.....But yes, I think no matter what, for a c section you should be careful to not conceive for a year just so it is all healed nicely and has time to ensure that!!!


----------



## LittleStars

MA - took me nearly 5 years TTC#2 (and3!) so wasn't an issue and I don't plan on having anymore so Dr. never mentioned how long tp wait. sorry! How come you got disolving stitches? I got staples and they were out before a week.. last time they were out after 3 days. 

I figure one can of powder formula, generic brand with Omegas 3&6 costs give or take $20, with 80 oz of prepared formula possible.. would last me LESS than 2 days in a month from now if I can't BF the twins. That's $300 plus tax a month minimum. Mon dieu! I really need to see if that prescription for upping milk supply that I know is available in the USA is something I can get in Canada! 

On the bright side... I finally got my twin stroller yesterday. Yay. My mom came with and bought Sleep Sheep OnTheGo for the girls and it's awesome. She also bought a colic massage pad for Ashley but I'm not convinced that it works and will most likely return it. I also finally bought the pram suits for the winter. Now if I could find a winter jacket for myself that would be great. It's getting cold here :(

OctBebe - great job on getting to prepregnancy weight, you'll be there in no time!

I'm down 50 lbs myself.. sounds impressive but I have a lot more to go. Doh! My bad but I did eat bad so time to make up for it. I'm looking forward to getting the go ahead from the doctor to incorporate exercise into my day. Especially since I now have a twin stroller for long walks. That being said.. I'm going out for dinner tonight. Should be interesting, wonder if the girls will cooperate?


----------



## nypage1981

Mine are disolving stitches too! I liked it way better than my first one being staples.


----------



## Lys

Hi Ladies!
I had my IUD, Mirena, put in today. Virtually a piece of cake, not too bad at all. Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Littlestars, not quite sure why I got the dissolving stitches over staples. :shrug:


----------



## nypage1981

I was told its doctors preference of what they use for stitches. 

Lys, good for you being responsible! Lol.


----------



## LittleStars

nypage - seems like a fair reason. I had the doctor let me keep my staples in for a few extra days. They were puling on day6 from the healing and I was happy to get them out. Apparently there were 29 staples!

I never made it to the restaurant. Colic reared its ugly head early last night and so DH ended up picking up McDonalds. I felt so sick from eating I barfed. I will definitely be avoiding McD's from now on.


----------



## shelleney

Hey ladies :hi:

sorry i havent been around for a few days. im finding new mummyhood difficult. Freya has colic. and she doesnt sleep. and she is constantly in my arms. and she wants breastfeeding constantly. hmmm. i am struggling.

anyways - 
yourstruly - the girls looked lovely in their costumes.
kristen - the boys looked so cute (and not impressed) in their outfits.
nypage - sorry, i had to laugh out loud at kian in his giant pumkin costume! and wowzers on his long hair in your avatar pic!
MA - so sorry to hear of your cousin and her baby. they are in my prayers.
Littlestars - love the name Elizabeth Autumn. and apparently the hair loss is completely normal, so dont worry. also, sorry to hear about the colic. i know how you feel.

Hi to everyone else :hi:
xx


----------



## shelleney

ps, here is Freya in her Halloween costume. she was a witch!
xx
 



Attached Files:







Freya6.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Adele2011

Finally got a couple of photos of Travis uploaded 






Forgot to say i love the name Autumn going to store that name case i need it in the future :thumbup: 
I haven't been given the hormone tablet they said they would wait and see how feeding went until Monday. I've had a breastfeeding lady come round to the house twice now to help and yesterday i thought i was getting somewhere (as i was leaking a bit) but my baby just gets so frustrated and screams when i feed him i've been told to give him formula after feeding cos he's hungry. I'll see if i can get my mum to get me fenugreek or milk thistle thanks. I pumped yesterday and got 25mil :haha:


----------



## zb5

Glad to hear the IUD insertion wasn't too bad Lys! I think I am going to try the minipill first, and if I don't respond well to the hormones maybe try Mirena. I know there are hormones in Mirena but less than the minipill.

MA, I don't know how long you are supposed to wait after a c-section. But even for vaginal delivery, I think they recommend spacing kids at least 1.5 years apart or your risk for preterm labor goes up. So not getting pregnant again until 9 months after birth. Of course we will probably wait longer because I doubt we'll feel ready!

My midwife recommended, if I use the minipill, to also do some fertility awareness as a backup. Not taking temps as it won't be accurate if I'm waking up at night to feed S, but being aware of fertile mucus and whatnot. Just because the minipill is not quite as effective as the regular bcp. MA, maybe fertility awareness would be good for you if you think your chances of getting pregnant are low but you still want to be careful?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks ZB, I think we're going to do that. We're not planning on trying again until Amelia is a year old "But" Doug's getting frisky now that 6wks is almost here. I got what I'm "thinking" is a period. Since I don't get normal flow ( I had NONE when I got pregnant with Jackson) I have to be careful. Also, if I EVER want to get pregnant again, I can't be on "the pill" I already have a hormonal imbalance and it wreaks HAVOC on my body. So Doug is thinking the awful condom, but that's only half the battle as you can "still" have a chance to get pregnant. I was thinking about the method you spoke of too. 

Our luck it took us 10 years to get pregnant and we would get pregnant real quick if we don't think about some form of birth control.


----------



## nypage1981

Shell I LOVE freyas witch costume. Sooo cute! Thanks for checking out my lil punkin:) the costume being newborn my ASS! I bet he fits into it at 1! Sorry you are having a rough time. I'm always breast feeding and mine has colic so every single feeding comes back up all over me and him and furniture. It's fun. 

Adele, very cute pics also! 

Little, with my daughter I had staples and they waited a day too late I think cuz they were stuck more to my skin and it was horrible removal. Eeeew!


----------



## zb5

Mommy's Angel said:


> Our luck it took us 10 years to get pregnant and we would get pregnant real quick if we don't think about some form of birth control.

Wouldn't that be crazy! Well, all you can do is your best, no method is 100% effective.

nypage, I think your big pumpkin is adorable! It looks adorable all big on him like that. We just bought Silas a Christmas outfit in 3-6 month size. He is already growing out of 0-3 month clothes in some brands. :shock: But this 3-6 month Christmas outfit looks awfully big... we'll see.


----------



## yourstruly10

Hey ladies. 

Littlestars- so sorry to hear about the colic. We dealt with it with Ava for a long time. It was hard but she is a much happier little girl now. I hope it doesn't last the full three months for you. I hear you about the mcdonalds thing though. I'm on day 5 of no fast food and nothing but water to drink. Trying to cut out all the bad. 

Shelleny- I hope things get easier for you. Motherhood really is a huge adjustment and no one ever really tells you how hard it can be. Take it one day at a time and one problem at a time. Things will get better. Take it from someone who has been there with a very cranky cry all day baby. Ava was a terror child for a few months before it got better but it did get better. Your daughter is beautiful in her cute little costume.

Adele2011- Travis is a handsome little boy. Love the cute little pumpkin bib. Fingers crossed breastfeeding gets easier.

AFM- 

Hubby is getting his vasectomy in a few weeks so no more babies for us. I'm going back on the pill just invade though. That and it helps my skin and lightens my periods. Ali is 5 weeks old now. Still waiting for my first PP period. I'm not worried though since we haven't DTD. Will be waiting till I'm on the pill a while and I've seen my doctor for my 6 week check. Ali has another dr appoitment next week. Looking forward to hearing how big she is now. She is just starting to fit her 0-3 clothes. 

I started a parenting journal. Not sure how often I'll get to update but I will try lots and will also try to follow all of yours. Now that family is gone I should have a bit more spare time. 

Hope everyone is resting as much as possible and doing well.


----------



## Lys

Shelleney, LOVE the witch outfit!!

Adele, such a handsome boy you have there! Loving the pics!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh boy, this breast feeding thing is a love/hate relationship. I'm not sure how long I can keep doing this. She's on every two hours now and STILL cries. I'm so unsure if it's that she's not feeling fulfilled or if she has gas. Her diapers are REALLY wet so she's getting enough in....she is tooting a lot and poo's every other day or so. I think she's constipated and don't know what to do with her. 

One of the ped's told us to give her plum juice in place of prune juice. We didn't see any plain baby plum juice, only cranberry plum juice and to be honest, I don't know how that will affect her system so early. :shrug:

I DO hope this gets better with time. I have told my husband I would give it three months. So by Christmas if it doesn't work, we'll switch to ff'ing full time. :cry: I know this sounds silly, but I feel as though if I go to formula full time, like I'm letting her down or hurting her in some way. All you hear anymore is how good bf'ing is and how much better it is for the brain, to wade off cancer for your children and even for YOU it wades off breast cancer. Then I see ALL these people who said they couldnt do it and went straight to ff'ing and all their kids are fine. 

I'm whiny today because I'm feeling as though neither of us are feeling fulfilled. Maybe it's just the moment. :shrug:


----------



## yourstruly10

MA- sorry to hear things are tough right now. Ava was a very constipated baby. The only thing that seemed to work for her was 1 tsp orange juice mixed with about 3 oz of water. It was recommended to us by her doctor. Worked perfect every time. Just plain orange juice. 

I also want to say as a mom who has full time from day 1 FF with number 2 and from day 6 with number onei know it's a hard thing to look at at first but honestly you need to do what works for you. You need to be proud of yourself for getting as far as you have and keep pushing if it's really what you want and not feel guilty if it doesn't work. Both my girls are happy and healthy on formula. Just as happy as any BF baby. 

I'm not telling you to quit or that FF is better because realistically we all know breast milk has more nutrient. I just want you to know your little girl would still be happy and healthy if you choose formula at some point.

I hope no matter what you choose things get better for you. And never feel like your failing. You area great mom and we all go through struggles as new moms and second, third and fouth time moms. Baby's are hard work.


----------



## OctBebe

MA I felt like that for a week giving LO formula. I felt like I was no needed anymore and that I was being a bad mother FFing, its horrible thinking about stopping, I am only BFing maybe twice a day before formula.


----------



## zb5

MA, I know how you feel! I get frustrated sometimes too. That's when I try to hand Silas off to DH to give myself a break and them some father-son time... he can feed him pumped milk if he's hungry.

Are you using a pacifier at all? I know some people don't approve, but Silas loves his and I think if we didn't give it to him I'd spend my days as a human pacifier...

Not sure what to say about the constipation. I think pooping every other day can be normal, but maybe it is upsetting her tummy. :(


----------



## Kristin83

MA-Connor is constipated and the dr said baby pear juice...1/2 oz in 1oz formula. Its helped a lot. Your lo may not be constipated though...its normal for bf babysitter not to have a bowel movement everyday from what I've been told. Have u tried using the gas relief drops? They have helped my boys :)
Im right there with you on the bf too...I've started to wonder if I should continue bc its a lot on me...I still have to supplement bc of low supply so im always double feeding them. Lately I've been pumping when I get a free 10 minutes and give them each a bottle of bm before bed...and then bf at night for soothing back to sleep.


----------



## LittleStars

I'm 50/50 FF/BF'ing myself. It is definitely time comsuming doing both. My DD1 was FF after a week and she is healthy, well adjusted and too smart for her own good. We had no issues with bonding or attachment so I think it's a bunch of poop when you see all the pro-BFing literature saying it's good for bonding. Formulas nowadays are so well formulated I really don't think it's an issue.. plus we're all past the initial part where we're passing on the colestrum where all the good stuff is. I'll do what I can for as long as I can but at the end of the day I know I'll be 100% FFing by 6 months anyway. and I won't feel any guilt about it.

No experience with constipation.. I'd take some though. I'm tired of cleaning the twin's runny poos


----------



## katerdid

MA, she may not be constipated. William went through a spell around 1 month where he went a couple weeks where he pooped maybe every three days. As long as they are farting and don't go more than a week without poo'ing they are fine. He's now starting to poop once a day. With BF they absorb most of the nutrients and don't poop as much as FF or solid food babies. But try Gripe water if her gas is making her unhappy.

Glad to hear the Mirena went in well Lys! I'm nervous for mine.


----------



## nypage1981

My baby is only breast mil fed and poops every single diaper change! seems a bit much. Hes just a poopy guy!


----------



## zb5

My pediatrician said "breastfed babies poop 7-10 times per day... unless they poop once a week." Guess it can vary a lot! :haha:


----------



## Lys

When I was just bfing we had about 6 -10 poop diapers, now we are ff and bf and still have about 6 - 8 poop diapers per DAY!


----------



## Kristin83

Oh and if your lo was constipated u would know...the poor thing strains so much to go...I felt horrible watching connor :(


----------



## LittleStars

I love that the clocks went back on the weekend. My darling girls went to bed earlier than usual last night and it was bliss! Added bonus was getting a feed in to them BEFORE DD woke to get ready for school. It used the be during and that was hard, trying to BF and brush someone's hair is a disaster waiting to happen. 

I hope the girls don't adjust to the new time!

In the meantime, they are sleeping and I really must grab a shower while I can.


----------



## Adele2011

shelleney- you're not the only one struggling hun. It took 4.5 hours to get Travis down the other night, and still finding breast feeding so hard i have to give formula as he screams so much its a vicious circle cos then i dont have enough compared to it. He's the same he sleeps in my arms but when i put him down he cries. I'm going to try infacol before every feed. Does she cry when you put her in moses basket? cute pic. 
ma- dont know if you've tried but give Amelia a stomach massage clockwise and bringing her legs to her chest i was advised this for constipation. i feel the same about feeding with the guilt and completely agree about the amount of people who are fine 

so with feeding i'm now putting him on me to calm him while boyfriend gets a bottle ready then when he comes off and gets frustrated its ready so he doesnt get too hungry i'm also pumping once or twice a day and giving him that but its pretty much all formula and a little breast


----------



## nypage1981

Mine cries every single time I put him down n the basinett. But the moment I pick him up he is ok. He hates his basinett. It's so aweful. I am losing my mind! It makes me so crazy. Someone said put mine or Sean's shirt in his bed so he has our smell? Idk what to do!


----------



## zb5

could you try something other than the bassinet? Mine likes his crib but doesn't like his pack 'n play. i don't get it cause they are really similar, just a flat place to sleep!


----------



## Lys

NY, I am there w/ you. He sleeps at night if he is next to me I can't get him to sleep in his crib or his bassinet the problem is I am not sleeping w/ him next to me. I have tried putting him in his crib when he is passed out and he does sleep but when he wakes up I can't get him to settle in his crib again. I'm not sure what to do but I know I can't keep going w/out sleep!! :(


----------



## nypage1981

I have tried basinett and pack n play. And he hates that too...have now discovered he will do hours in his swing. Tonight after bath time h fell asleep in oh arms, I laid on the couch for "5 minutes" and woke up 3 hrs later to find oh put him in his swing n he didn't fuss. So now it's 2 am and I'm feeding and bet he will cry when I put him in his basinet. He really hates it! Lol.


----------



## Phantom710

the past 2 weeks about It's been taking 3-4 hours at night to get him to sleep. Not really sure what that's about. Plus in those three to four hours he goes on a food binge and eats a TON (like 8 ozs).

My guy refuses to lay flat in anything, so i have to put the boppy pillow in the bassinet/pack and play and then sit him in it. :dohh:


----------



## zb5

Mine likes the swing too. I can't sleep either if he is in with me. I miss him a little because he's not in bed with us, but it's worth it to get the sleep I think.


----------



## Kristin83

hubby had to do that with liam last night. Our swings are in the living room so he slept on the couch and I was in bed with Connor. Our boys normally will sleep in their cribs until their first feeding and then wont re-settle so I bring them into our bed. Last night was a crazy night with both screaming and eating a ton! Once we had them settled though they slept till 3:30 without waking for food.


----------



## nypage1981

I get so scared when he sleeps in the swing cuz don't have the Angelcare monitor on......I think he hates laying flat also. And the basinet sheets are freezing for some reason....it's almost funny. I feed him, he falls asleep, I set him down, he cries, I pick him up and immediately he is asleep. I can be holding him upright still and he will be asleep. Then repeat. I do it over n over til he finally sleeps in the basinet for a but. Tiring!


----------



## OctBebe

I had that problem last night. LO has been a great sleeper in his bassinet since birth. Just lastnight he grizzled from 11pm to 6am he would settle when I picked him up or If I put him next to me in the bed. Maybe it was because I left him for the first time yesterday with my mum and now hes making me pay for it LOL


----------



## zb5

Since the weather's been getting colder I've been looking for a flannel sheet for his crib so it won't feel so cold. But I haven't found anything nice yet. I do think the colder it is, the harder it is to get him into his crib without him waking up. The other night he kept waking up every half hour starting at like 3am and I didn't know why... finally I thought he must be getting cold, and probably felt better every time I picked him up because I was warm. Poor kid, it's hard for me to think straight and figure out stuff like that at 3am. :wacko:

I am also addicted to the Angelcare. It really helps my peace of mind. I'm worried about when we go visit DH's family at Christmas, if we should bring the Angelcare with us or if that's crazy... DH's sister is having a baby in Feb so has a crib we can use. She has an Angelcare on her baby registry, and I would just say we should buy it for her so we can use it while we're there, but she registered for the $300 one with video...


----------



## nypage1981

I am not sure if mine actually gets cold during the night....he is wearing the halo sleep sacks and still being swaddled and underneath has got a footie sleeper on....and my monitor says its always 68-70 degrees in there...but those stupid sheets are shockingly cold. Lol. I may try wrapping one of OH's shirts around his mattress afterall. Then its cotton, so warmer, and smells of daddy adn maybe that will help? I just gotta figure out how to make it very tight, im afraid of loose stuff in bed. 
I would soooo bring angelcare with me! Unless I order a to-go one that clips on the diaper. Im considering one of those for the car/stroller. Deciding yet how far I need to take this. Him getting closer to 2 months when SIDS risk increases, im becoming more c razy I think....

Oh she wants the video eh...yea, stupid me, I kinda wish I had it now for when he's in his own room. Didn't think of it cuz we bought it and he is sleeping right next to me. Ooops. Oh well...I will hafta get my fat butt up and go look in on him often. Or just buy a video one separate off craigslist or ebay. Can you go in with other people for it???


----------



## LittleStars

Wow.. after reading on the sleeping problems I'll thank my lucky stars for how good my girls are being. Not sure the trade off of colic is worth it but it would seem a the end of the night they are just too pooped to fight sleeping too hard. The past two night have been fantastic, two nights ago they slept 6 hours overnight and last night 5 hours. Yay! Our pattern seems to be that they get a bottle last thing around 11pm-12am and then I snuggle each baby a very specific certain way and once they've been asleep on me 5-10 minutes I lay the baby down in her moses basket and then on the to the next. Some nights I have to settle one then do the next only to have the first wake and scream but generally after about an hour (worst case 2 hours) I can get them to sleep. 

The girls went to the doctor's yesterday. Ashley weighed in at 7lbs 8oz and Libby was 7lbs 15oz, though both were in wet diapers and hadn't had a bowel movement in 24 hours. Everything was good but we did confirm what I suspected, Libby is tongue-tied. I got a call today though for her to go to see a specialist tomorrow. 

Oh and on the breast feeding front... the girls have only been getting one bottle a day of 2oz at night and the rest of the feedings are breastmilk directly from me. I thought I was going to have to give in fully to the bottle and then it just suddenly started working. Weird. Didn't stop me from taking 10 cans free from the doctor's office though! I thought the nurse would only give me 2-3 cans. 

Now if I could just find time to clean the house, play with DD1 and relax once and a while... lol


----------



## zb5

Oh, there is one that clips on their diaper??? Never heard of that, what is it called?

Littlestars, 2 oz per day is not much at all! I was reading in the La Leche League literature that they recommend not giving up until 4-6 weeks because those are the hardest. Maybe you've gotten over a hump and things will be easier from here on out? Mine I think is having a growth spurt, he just wants to eat all the time the past day or two!


----------



## OctBebe

in addition to my above post its 6pm YES PM and hes finally crashed out (i think) *prays to god*


----------



## nypage1981

Wow octbebe, your litte guy really didn't want to sleep all day?

Zb I Know of Respisense and Snuza to be two brands......


----------



## LittleStars

So I just got back from the specialists office. I awoke at 4am for a feed for one baby, then got 20 minutes back in bed only to wake for another feed with the other baby. I really should have feed them at the same time but I was too lazy to, came to bite me in the bum though. By the time the feed was over it was time to hop in the shower and start getting ready. I have to pull DD1 out of school to come to the hospital with me because no one could pick her up after school. By 7:30am everyone was dressed, recently feed and in the car heading to the hospital. We got there early but if we'd gone later we'd have hit way more traffic and been late. the doctor after checking Libby's tongue decided the best bet was to clip it so she could feed better and her latch wouldn't hurt me so much anymore (yay). Libby didn't care for the procedure but recovered back to her docile state almost immediately after. We hung around for a little to make sure the bleeding stopped, and we headed home. It would seem Libby is completely unaware of anything being different. I haven't tried a BF yet though, I brought formula out with me and they aren't quite due to feed yet. FX it makes a difference!

And after the feed I'm just about ready to pass out from being so tired. I really hope I can get some naptime in this afternoon.

As for these angelcare monitors.. I think they would make me more nervous having them.


----------



## nypage1981

I love having the Angelcare monitor. I want one for everywhere! I feel a lot more at east with it on...except when the alarm goes off because I have the temperature thing set for a low temp...and my room got below that. Lol. I couldn't make the alarm stop so I was mad!!! Had to turn it off.


----------



## nypage1981

how long after tongue tie clip do they suggest she wait to eat? Seems it would hurt to eat soon!


----------



## LittleStars

Actually they wanted me to BF immediately afterwards but they were really busy in the clinic and needed the room. Luckily I had packed a bottle and was able to feed that in the waiting room. They came by 15 minutes later to check to make sure there was no issue and that was all. There is a tiny tiny tiny chance that it could reattatch and we have to keep an eye on possible infection but other than that there shouldn't be any further issues. Libby's tongue shouldn't cause any issues with speech according to the doctor. 

Now if I could just get Cranky Pants McGee to quiet down (Ashley).. you'd think it was her who had the clip done the way she's been going on all day with crying.


----------



## zb5

Littlestars, ours are about the same age. I have heard of these "wonder weeks", never really thought much of them, but apparently 5 weeks is an extra fussy time. I'm certainly experiencing it over here!


----------



## LittleStars

zb5 - I am just happy to almost be at the 6 week mark.. which is apparently the peak point for colic. 

On the bright side my girls slept from their 8:30pm feed (fell asleep within 30 minutes after BFing at 9:30pm-ish until 3:30am!!! Totally bypassing their 11:30pm feed. My Dh suggested at 11pm we go to bed and I was hesitant transferring them from their bouncy chairs into their moses baskets but went ahead anyway. I totally thought they would wake immediately or at least shortly for the next feed but nope. It was awesome.. just wish I'd known and had gone to bed earlier.


----------



## zb5

I'm the same, can't wait for his fussy periods to decrease as they should soon. I hate that feeling that I should go to bed right after I put him down or else I'm wasting a potential long sleep block. Stresses me out! Good job on that sleep twins! The past few nights all I've been getting are 2 hour blocks of sleep, but usually his first sleep block is the longest but it's hard for me to go to sleep that early! I think he's down for the night and it's 7:30pm right now... Still so early.


----------



## LittleStars

7:30pm is too early for me too! I seem to have a knack to getting them to realize it's bedtime around 11pm give or take these days. They both slept for 7 hours again. Love it! Unfortunately the downside is that they are not wanting to sleep this morning (both crying as I type!) and it makes it hard to find a chance for a shower without totally abandonning them. 

I finally got my baby monitor. Got a sweet deal, the one I wanted was normally $59.99, with a coupon in the BRU catalogue for $10 off. Well it was on sale this week for $29.99 and with the $10 coupon I got it for $19.99!!! Yay! And bonus, I didn't realize it has a feature where it can play lullabies for 15 minutes on the baby unit. I'm so delighted about that since DD1 refuses to give up the mini CD player we used to play lullabies for her with.. I will eventually buy another one but haven't had a chance.

Alright.. the crying is escalating, time to get off the internet.


----------



## zb5

Jealous of the 7 hours!!! Last night he didn't go to bed until 930, that was really late for him. :) I think it's cause he napped a lot yesterday.

Okay, so my boobs are really itchy. Not the nipples, the skin on my noobs. Ugh, I wonder if it is from the skin stretching from all the milk? I'm also getting horrible boob stretch marks. :( anyone else have the itchy boobs?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, sorry I've been away. I've had bouts of baby blues. Doug stayed home all last week with me. I seem to be doing better but the dreary weather isn't helping any! :wacko:

Amelia is having a growth spurt too. How often are you ladies feeding throughout the day?? She stops at 3am and we get sleep from then to about 7am or 8am and a couple times until 10am. The good news is Amelia finally passed her birth weight now. So she's getting in what she needs from breast feeding.

Today was her appointment for radiology because she was breech she had to be checked for hip dysplasia. She is FREE AND CLEAR. :happydance:

Last week I found a lump so I'm having it checked out on friday. I'm at peace though as Many bf'ing women have said they've had clogged milk ducts. So hopefully that's just what it is but I'm having a sonogram of my left breast to be sure.

Itchy...YES...however it's a little left over from post pregnancy pupps I had. The body produces progesterone while breastfeeding which causes the pupps I'm told. I also heard that some hormone is released from stretchmarks....something like that. Which can also cause itching. 

Amelia is more and more alert with each day. It's such a blessing to look over at her and see her there waiting for us. I just love her so!

As for sidds I had no idea it was HIGHER at the second month? REALLY?? Why?! :shrug: How long is the risk for??


----------



## zb5

Glad you are feeling a bit better MA. And that Doug was able to stay home with you. :hugs:

S sometimes still eats every hour during the day. But other times can longer, like at night or for long naps.

Interesting about the progesterone. I heard you ladies talking about pupps but don't know anything about it. I was hoping to get the mini pill this week but if the itching is hormone related then maybe I shouldn't. I will hafe to ask my midwife!


----------



## LittleStars

my skin is itechy everywhere and I have been battling rashes in several areas for a few weeks now. Sucks! Cortisone cream seems to help the rash though. I also use an anti itch cream. 

MA - glad to hear the Doug is able to help out during this time. What is Amelia weighing in at now? Seems like it took her quite a while to get back to birth weight. Hope all goes well for your friday appointment and it just a blocked duct.

I went to my daughter's school today and had the ol' parent-teacher conference. I was so happy to hear that DD1 is adapting well to french immersion and that the teacher is please with her abilities and enjoys her personality. Who doesn't love a little praise for your child eh? :) I was even more impressed that I made the appointment, I thought I wouldn't be able to get the babies and myself organized in time to accompany DH. I have been avoiding morning doctor appointments for that exact reason. 

The babies slept well again last night, I feel a little spoiled but I'm not complaining!!!

I talked to my sister on the phone and it seems she has had her LO attached to her boob 24/7 for a few days now. She literally is feeding once and hour or so. She still had to top up with formula as well. That baby is hungry!!! It's going to be interesting to see how much bigger she is to the twins at Christmas when I finally get to meet her. 

So who has started their Christmas shopping and what are you getting your LO? I am seriously considering doing most of my shopping online and having it shipped to the house exccept for when I see something in a flyer on sale. BRU/TRU delivers free if the order is over $100 and I just found a few clothing stores for children and baby stuff that deliver free of charge too. I might pay a little over the odds but the convenience might be worth it this year. Dh's final Xmas exams are really spread over the month so there isn't much time for him to actually either do the shopping or watch the children.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, 

ZB, I was on 17P which is REALLY potent progesterone to keep Amelia in. Prior to that, I had fertility treatment and I also have polycystic Ovarian syndrome so my hormones are out of whack! Not everyone gets pupps and usually you see it more during pregnancy!

Little, now YOU may want the rash checked. Sounds like a mild case of PUPPS.

Amelia lost a pound while in NICU. It took awhile between my milk production and Amelia having latching issues with her "peanut butter tongue". She's now getting the hang of it. 

I'm starting to breastfeed in public more and more. Of course I'm talking about in the back or front of our car or in places like BRU, my parents house in the confines of their room with just Amelia and I. NOT public where actually people walking on by.


----------



## LittleStars

I'll BF at my parents or inlaws in a closed off room for privacy but I have yet to do it in a car or BRU etc. My backseat of the car is full of carseats so it would have to be in the front passenger seat and we don't have tinted windows and it just seems so exposed. But I suppose if I were desperate I would do it, it is natural afterall.. but I would have to be desperate I think, especially with winter coming and it getting so cold. I guess I should get on making my BFing coverup though for such circumstances.. plus next time I'm at in-laws.. she seemed really weird about me wanting privacy last time I was there.. I suspect she would possibly purposely walk-in on me just to peek. She was really upset I didn't want to do it in front of her, her husband, her sister and her husband and my BIL. Double breastfeeding doesn't look pretty and it isn't graceful. What the heck is she thinking??


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:rofl: I can't see you squeezing in the back with the car seat. :lol:

I think I'm going to get a cover. I "almost" did it at the OBGYN's last week. We waited longer than we should have and it was past Amelia's feeding time. There was a woman and her husband in there and then another man that walked in. Had I had the cover, I may have been a bit more likely to do it since my husband was present too. We ended up feeding her in the chair in the room once we got in. The nurse midwife said I was spraying and the baby needed to feed. Haha

It is interesting how ppl get affended when we don't feel comfortable flipping our boobies out in front of them.


----------



## zb5

Lol, I have bf'd him at every appt we've been to! Which is 4 I think. Not in the main waiting room tho, just while waiting for the doctor. I have been going once a week to a la leche league "breastfeedding cafe" group. We meet at a Panera with our LOs and chat... And bf if they are hungry. It is very freeing and has helped me get comfortable w the whole thing.

MA, forgot to say, hope everything turns out fine w the lump. Btw, anyone heard from mrsk?


----------



## nypage1981

Hello!

MA SIDS is highest risk from 2-4 months. Not sure why. Decreases after 4 but mostly decreases at age 1. Great huh. Nice to knw. Specially since by 2 months they seem so strong and capable of being here forever. It's sad. I'm sorry you've been feeling blue. Hope it passes soon. 

Zb my boobs itch also, worse when full. 
I am like you all, breastfeeding in private only. Or BRU since they've got a breast feeding room! I like that place for that reason. I pumped in my front seat once at the zoo, at night for a Halloween event. No one could see. But yea, in winter cold, not sure how this will work n

Little, I also want to do shopping online. We all make lists on amazon for the fan to shop off of be get free shipping from them. I do hope to get out a little tho and shop to get the hole holiday experience. Hopefully without kids! 
Lol at your in laws for thinking you should whip both boobs out and feed th twins. Uh! 

Funny but gross thing just happened, I was o. Here, typing to you all and pumping into 5 ounce bottles and standin at my counter. So I look down at my feet and see I've been dripping milk all over e floor and my boots because the bottles were full. Soooo stupid:dohh:

I miss MRsK, haven't even seen her on the FB page anymore. Hope she's ok.


----------



## YoungMummy18

I've been a bad threadmate but pippa had been in hospital for the last 3 weeks and we haven't had much time to be on here!!

I'm on my bb so when I get home tonight, I'll tell ya the full story!

We are in royal london hospital still x


----------



## nypage1981

Awwwww youngmummy I hope you are ok....come back with details hen you can!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Praying for a speedy recovery for pippa as well as comfort and renewal of mind, body and spirit. :hugs:


----------



## LittleStars

nypage - you were able to pump that much? wow!! I cannot pump much more than 20ml per boob after a feed, kinda sad. It does make me wonder if someone of the babies crying is because they are super hungry and I suck. 

youngmummy - hope things are okay and Pippa will be home shortly.

So tomorrow is my 10 year anniversary of when DH and I met and started dating.. since it's a thursday I am planning on taking him out to dinner at his favorite place on Friday when it's more convenient. DD1 will go to my parents for dinner but I'm not sure if I want to bring the twins to the restaurant with me or attempt to leave them with my parents.. hrmmm.. it would mean definitely a bottle feed but at the same time chances are I would bottle feed while we're out since we all know I'm not one to feed in public. Can't decide what to do... the restaurant isn't fancy or anything, just a place where you custom choose your stir fry and then they make it up and serve it (mongolian bbq or japanese teppanyaki style). opinions? I don't want to be a nuisance but not sure I want to be away from the babies for so long..


----------



## nypage1981

Hi Little- You do not suck...I bet that they're getting most of the breast milk and thats why you don't pump much...but to increase my supply I did pump after feeding him a lot so now I think I over produce. Lol can't win....but Because im an idiot...how much is 20ml? I know ounces. Lol. I also had not breast fed Kian at that moment. We were out shopping at Old Navy so we brought a breast milk bottle so when got home I didnt' want the bottle to go to waste so I pumped and we gave him the bottle. AFter I breast feed him I only get a couple ounces out....

I suppose I may leave the twins with your parents and enjoy dinner...its just 2 hours...but i understand your concern. I've not let my little guy alone with anyone yet at all!


----------



## YoungMummy18

Here's my story

As some of you may be aware... I had my 2nd beautiful daughter on the 2nd of October...had a lovely labour (VBAC) and she weighed a healthy 7lb 6oz!

We began our life at home and the first week passed in a bit of a blur... she passed all her meconium (or so we thought) and then nothing... one week turned into two then three.... still no poo! So I took her to the doctors who told me to try boiled water etc etc and I did but still she didnt poo!

Ended up taking her to hospital who gave her a pessary and told me to take her home and she'll be fine...the pessary made her poo a little but not alot!!

Within 2 days, she was vomiting all her feeds and was in so much pain so I rushed her straight back up there!! They decided to keep her in and monitor her... they thought it may be her milk so switched her to neocate lcp but still she was vomiting...so we had an abdo x-ray!! 

When the results came back, I could see on their face it wasn't good news! They told me they could see masses on her bowel and they believed it was faeces that couldnt pass but sent it to a specialist hospital in London...who then got back to them and told me they wanted her transferred NOW!!

This was late Friday night (4/11/11) so blue light transfer to London, where I was told my little girl could have Cystic Fibrosis!!!

They started doing rectal washouts, which didnt work to move the blockages...so we were moved from a normal childrens ward up to neo-natal as they have better facilities for her!

Monday morning (7/11) and Pippa was sent down for a contrast enema to see if they could move the blockages, which again was unsuccessful!!
In the afternoon, they told me they'd do a biopsy and if it came back clear, i'd know in 24 hours...if not...then they'd found something and was running more tests!! 

By this time, my poor baby was sooo tired and wasn't even giving a fight anymore...she didnt even cry!!

Tuesday came and went and we had no results.... I knew there was something wrong but tried to stay positive!!! 

Wednesday morning came...and we got the news that brought out world crashing to a halt... our little girl had a condition called Hirschsprungs disease and she would need emergency surgery today!!! I was distraught and on my own so I called my mum (as my OH was ill and wouldnt be allowed on the ward) so my mum came up to the hospital and at 3pm, we took my baby girl down to theatre.... she had to be put to sleep and I wasnt allowed to stay with her throughout the operation...

This was the LONGEST 2 hours of my life and I sat in the kitchen with my mum just drinking tea waiting to go back up to see my baby!!

5pm came and we headed back to the ward and my little girl was back!!! Wide awake and cooing!!! They had decided earlier in the day that she wasnt strong enough for the proper surgery so had just given her a stoma bag to relieve her pain and the pressure in her bowel!! 

After a long cuddle with her, my mum told me it was best if I head home and grab some more clothes and come back up refreshed in the morning...so I did!!

I'd only been home an hour or so...when I got the dreaded phone call!! Pippa had taken a turn for the worst and we was wanted back up the hospital NOW!! 

By the time we got there, she'd stabilised and was on a ventilator... apparently she'd had a bad reaction to the anastethic and just stopped breathing!!! The next 24 hours was touch and go but my little fighter fought and fought and at 5.45pm the next night, she pulled out her ventilator and they decided to proceed without it!!

She was nil by mouth until a few days ago, but is now taking 7mls of milk an hour for 10 hours by tube...then have a 2 hour break where she is giving a bottle of 14mls milk....

She is back to her birthweight and is doing so well!!!



I've enclosed some pictures of my beautiful baby girl!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aww poor sweet girl! I'll continue to pray for continued recovery! :hugs: Please continue to keep us posted hunny! P.S., She's absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## zb5

Wow you gmummy, that sounds like such a trial! Wishing pippa a speedy recovery!


----------



## nypage1981

Hope she has a quick recovery. How scary. Poor Gil, she's beautiful.


----------



## katerdid

Oh poor little Pippa! I'm so glad she's getting better, I can't imagine how scary that was for you all. :hugs:

Btw, I got my Mirena IUD in this morning. It wasn't bad at all although the cramps afterwards hurt like a b****! I posted the full detailed story on my journal if anyone is curious about getting one.


----------



## hippylittlej

So lad Pippa _s doing well now, what a horrible thing to go through.

Well after 10 days we are finding our feet. Alana tends to sleep in 4-6 hour blocks and feeds for 1-2 hours on off in between sleeps. I have had to give a dummy/pacifier though as she comfort sucks and when she does this it is a bad latch and hurts my nipples. 
We see the midwife today so should see how much weight she has put on. I want to make sure she is getting enough from BF._


----------



## hippylittlej

Well Alana hasn't even put on 1oz in 5 days of breast feeding :( I am hoping that this changes in the next five days. She seems to feed really well and I have no issues with sore nipples now and her latch seems to be strong.


----------



## LittleStars

Pippa is such a strong fighter! Thank you for taking the time to share the story and I hope that she continues to do well. I can't imagine having to deal with that ordeal when they are just so young and fragile.

Hippy - perhaps your milk hasn't come in yet. It took a while before my supply to meet demand and I had to supplement but we're 100% off supplementing now. I think I supplemented the girls for 4 weeks or so. 

20mls is LESS than one ounce.. 1oz = 30mls

I'm looking forward to my 2 month appointment with the pediatrician since it will be a true reflection on my breastfeeding producting. We only just started 100% BFing by the one month appointment. 

MIL came over today and took DD1 for the day since it's a day off of school. She also brought over a ton of clothing she bought on discount while visiting the USA. Seems like a nice thing but here's the thing.. she got two Xmas outfits (already have some but whatever) 1 is 0-3 months and the other is 3-6, then she also got a winter pram suit (again I already have two but whatever) one is 3-6 and the other is 6-9months. what the heck? I know the girls were born about 8 oz different in weight but even now at 6 weeks one is just barely over the 8lb mark and the other is just below. How large does she think they are? I get that I've gained a bit of weight since getting pregnant but it doesn't mean my babies are fat!! Then she bought like literally 20+ outfits for the girls, all winter-y style ones with fleece, velvet, long sleeves etc. in size 6-9!!!! Being that at 6 weeks they can't even fit 0-3 months I just really wonder how they are going to wear this clothing in the middle of the summer. Oh well.. it was a nice gesture.. 

So I decided to get my mom to watch the twins for thw 2 hours dinner will take. I hope they behave! Looking forward to mongolian bbq!


----------



## zb5

Lol little stars we are having the opposite problem! MIL wanted to send newborn clothes... He never wore newborn size so i told her not to bother. He is in 3-6 month clothes now and we are asking for 6-9 month clothes for the winter/spring. :blush:

I can't wait until his 2 month appt to see how he measures up. The midwife was certainly surprised to see how big he was at my 6 week pp appt.

Anyway... Why don't people just ask what size to buy instead of guessing??

Hippy, give it a few more days... They don't need to regain their birthweight until 2 weeks. Good luck! But I bet you'll be okay.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!!

Littlestars :rofl: The stories of your mil make me roar sometimes. I'd imagine it gets on ones nerves often. I'm not quite sure what I'd do. My parents have taken on their grandparent roles well. Considering they've been pretty interesting parents and "I'VE sometimes felt like the parent" they are doing pretty well. I was quite worried but my dad is down to 8 cigarettes a day and refuses to smoke around Amelia. In fact, he smokes in the back room with the window open. He's even thinking of getting the patch now. This is a man who's been smoking since his teens and REFUSED to stop smoking to spite everyone getting after him. I think his love for his grandaughter is changing his focus. We'll see. They know she can't spend the night because he's a smoker. We spend a couple hours only even though he's down to just 8. I still don't want that light sent on her nor do I want to raise her odds of getting sids.

Went to both of my Dr.'s appointments. Breast sonogram came out with nothing. :happydance: Can't remember WHO told me, but I took a hot shower, pushed my breast down and let Amelia suckle on the nipple without the shield (even though she sucked it flat) and by today's appointment it's no longer there. We narrowed it down to a milk duct!! Thanks to all who shared their concern and experience with me. :winkwink:

Went to my 6wk appointment (even though its 7wks) at the perinatal center. The incision is looking EXCELLENT, they took out a few of the sutures that didn't dissolve. I asked if next time we could do a VBAC if possible and they said yes. They mentioned a few options of birth control for us. One with hormones, the other is one placed in the vagina which I'm sure some of you know. They mentioned the egg and sperm can still fertilize but whatever that placement is will do away with it. Said no right away. It took me 10 years to conceive Amelia. Knowing that is not only a conviction but would kill me inside because I DO want more with all the time wasted over the years being told I couldn't. I'm 38 in May and lets face it, I'm not sure how much longer I'll have to ttc. So we're using condoms and I think ZB mentioned the timing which we'll do as well. The rest is honestly up to God. In all honesty we're not trying for another year or year and a half because I'd like to try to keep breastfeeding Amelia and just giving her "me time" before another one. Is anyone 39 or over here who got pregnant?? Just looking for more inspiring stories.

Breastfeeding. I pump 5 ounces 150ml's a day. I don't pump after every feed because I just wanted a bottle for mornings for Doug. NOW I think I'm going to start pumping after Amelia because I'd like more to freeze. Does anyone know how long you can keep frozen breastmilk? Can I use the little plastic Medela beakers or do I have to use just the bags?

Another question. I wasn't thinking when I bought our cute little diaper bag. It has a snap on the outside and opens ALL the time. I need a bag with a zipper that can house feeding supplies, several cloth diapers, a "wet bag" which dirty cloth diapers go in, spare clothes, toys, etc. I also am not interested in paying 99.00 or over (I've seen some pretty posh bags) Anyone know of a diaper bag that fits my criteria??

ZB, how's the cd'ing doing?? I LOVE ours! We're using prefolds and thirsties which are my favorites. Not a fan of the infant Grovia's because I have to put a cover over them. Oh Katy's are AWESOME aio's so far. I think I'm going to buy more of them!

How is everyone doing??


----------



## katerdid

Mommy's Angel said:


> Breastfeeding. I pump 5 ounces 150ml's a day. I don't pump after every feed because I just wanted a bottle for mornings for Doug. NOW I think I'm going to start pumping after Amelia because I'd like more to freeze. Does anyone know how long you can keep frozen breastmilk? Can I use the little plastic Medela beakers or do I have to use just the bags?

Here is a great link for milk storage guidelines:
https://www.llli.org/faq/milkstorage.html
Basically frozen milk lasts 6 months, so it's a great option if you're wanting to stock up.

I store my frozen goods in Lansinoh Breast Milk Storage Bags. They have a nice space at the top to write the date and amount and I've never had one leak. You can get them at Walmart for cheap. It's easier to warm up the baggies than a beaker, plus they take up less space.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

katerdid said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Breastfeeding. I pump 5 ounces 150ml's a day. I don't pump after every feed because I just wanted a bottle for mornings for Doug. NOW I think I'm going to start pumping after Amelia because I'd like more to freeze. Does anyone know how long you can keep frozen breastmilk? Can I use the little plastic Medela beakers or do I have to use just the bags?
> 
> Here is a great link for milk storage guidelines:
> https://www.llli.org/faq/milkstorage.html
> Basically frozen milk lasts 6 months, so it's a great option if you're wanting to stock up.
> 
> I store my frozen goods in Lansinoh Breast Milk Storage Bags. They have a nice space at the top to write the date and amount and I've never had one leak. You can get them at Walmart for cheap. It's easier to warm up the baggies than a beaker, plus they take up less space.Click to expand...


Thank you. :hug: Oh, and I just LOVE that little guy in your siggie. He's a cutie-pie. :cloud9: Give him a great big hug for me will ya?!:thumbup:


----------



## zb5

MA, that is great about your father and the smoking! I hope my in-laws will take it that seriously, but that is probably unlikely!

I too need a new diaper bag w a zip. The one I have slips off my shoulder and is too small so I'm always carrying it plus my big purse and its slipping Round everywhere... I'm a disaster when I leave the house!

The prefolds and thirsties are working well for us too. He's a big peer so were using big kid size prefolds folded down in front... A little bulky but not bad. Although that is one reason he's frown out of some of his clothes so fast. The onesies are hard to snap at the bottom. Although anything with feet is getting tOo short too, so I think he's just big!


----------



## nypage1981

Ma you sound like you're doing well! I also store frozen milk in lansinoh bags. I started with medela ones because you can attach the bag and lump right into it but those are more expensive. It would cost a lot to use the beakers to freeze it! 

I agree w your choice against bc. If you want another, then don't mess with it.


----------



## nypage1981

I have a really cute skip hop bag. Loved at first, well now realizing the strap is rough and snags sweaters bad. Darn it! It's bad enough to need a new one. I need a suitcase. Lol.


----------



## hippylittlej

Zb5 when did you start using reusable nappies?

I have plenty in small size but only 5 for tiny baby which at the moment Alana would have to use as she is just over 6lbs so we couldn't do it full time as not enough to get me through a day. I don't want to buy any more tiny baby ones as hopefully she will be out of them soon enough and I have plenty small once she is big enough to fit them.

Great news about your dad MA, I love how grandchildren change things for our parents.


----------



## zb5

We started using them after the first week. I am using a diaper service so they drop off clean diapers and pick up the dirties once a week. We are getting 80 diapers per week... 60 wasn't enough! We pay like $20/week or something like that...

The service only offers two sizes, infant and regular. Based on his weight Silas should still be In infant, but he kept soaking through the infant and also it was a tight fit around his butt. Guess he's got a big butt. :haha: so anyway we are using regulars now and just folding them down in front. For a girl you are supposed to fold them down in back because that's where they soak.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> We started using them after the first week. I am using a diaper service so they drop off clean diapers and pick up the dirties once a week. We are getting 80 diapers per week... 60 wasn't enough! We pay like $20/week or something like that...
> 
> The service only offers two sizes, infant and regular. Based on his weight Silas should still be In infant, but he kept soaking through the infant and also it was a tight fit around his butt. Guess he's got a big butt. :haha: so anyway we are using regulars now and just folding them down in front. For a girl you are supposed to fold them down in back because that's where they soak.

Amelia is starting to grow out of her newborn size and we'll be on to size 1. I bought 6 of the osocozy brand prefolds to see if we like them. I REALLY like our original cloth-eez diapers. We'll see which I go with. The cloth eez are ordered. The osocozy we can buy at the new cloth diaper store that opened in our mall. Couldn't BELIEVE we now have a cloth diapering store in the mall of all places. :happydance:

We've been using the sprayer and just washing our dirty diapers. I love that too. Quick and easy. Not as bad as we thought it would be. I actually like that sprayer too.:winkwink:


----------



## LittleStars

Well my two little girls are still too little for their AIO diapers I bought so I'm still using disposables. Luckily I got given some as a gift and am still using them. I'll probably run out in another week and then have to think about going with prefolds for a few more weeks until the girls hit the 10lbs mark. Not sure if I can get diaper covers small enough locally. Hrmm. 

And as for diaper bags.. mine is too big! lol I got a Harajuku Lovers bag, well knockoff at least, from Chinatown in Toronto for $30. It's great, waterproof, fun looking and tonnes of pockets/storage. Huge capacity! I literally today just made myself a 'on the go' bag from an insulated lunch bag that kinda looks almost like a small purse.. Insulted is great if I have a bottle made up (with DD1 she was FF) and then I can fit in 3-4 diapers, wipes, a tube of vaseline and a spit rag. Perfect for when I just heading to the store for a short trip and want to be prepared 'just in case'. 

MA - thats wonderful to hear that your parents are having a good time playing the grandparent role since the stories you've told of them had me wondering how well they would do. My In-laws still smoke but they do it outside thankfully so their apartment doesn't smell. That being said they thought nothing of smoking a cigarette within an arms reach of me or my daughter during the summer while at their god aweful trailer. That will not be happening next summer near the twins or we won't be visiting at all!

Dinner out last night was very nice! Though I did make my dinner a little too spicy. We went for ice cream afterwards and then snuck off to Walmart to do a little shopping. I bought some extra firm bed pillows to use to help with double breast feeding, so far so good. The couch pillows were not cutting it anoymore. Also picked up some more soothers. I'm sick of always hunting for one. Now we're swimming in them!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

What are soothers??

I keep forgetting the twins are smaller. Amelia fits into her Oh Katy's just now. They are AWESOME! Didn't even need a cover. Love the extra insert for big wetters. I think I'm going to buy more soon. Maybe if they have a good black friday sale online I'll grab a few. :winkwink: I'll be interested to see what you like once they are in them. 

I'll have to look up the harajuku. I found a 2k one from Louis Vouton. :rofl: Doug flat out refused. :lol:


----------



## katerdid

Mommy's Angel said:


> What are soothers??

Pacifiers :baby:


----------



## zb5

I'm sick of wrestling with bags so I want one bag that can have my purse stuff and "on the go" diaper stuff like your small bag little stars.

We have one pacifier on every floor of the house and one for the car. And we still lose track of them sometimes! I'm tempted to get more...


----------



## LittleStars

Ekk, one of my girls is stuffy in the nose and having an aweful time breathing. Now I have to make sure that the babies don't suck on each other's soothers and keep each one on a specific boob for the next while. Realistically I think I have to face the fact that when one twin gets sick the other will too. Meh. 

Now off to see the local Santa Clause parade.. it's freezing outside..


----------



## katerdid

I'm soooo excited! I just bought my first wrap! A Bali Baby Gypsy Mama Breeze Wrap in Orion!!!!!
It's like Christmas has come early. I'll be stalking the postman until it arrives.

Anyone else wear their babies?


----------



## Lys

Katerdid, I am a baby wearer... 
This is mine https://www.google.com/products/cat...a=X&ei=MIXJTtGeKrPisQLS9qlU&ved=0CI8BEPMCMAQ#
I love that it can be worn as a front carrier and as he gets bigger it is also a back carrier.
Here is me wearing it! :)
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...1357437423160.53252.1448224860&type=3&theater

I also bought a moby wrap but I love the above one SO much more!


----------



## zb5

I wear Silas in an ergo carrier w infant insert. I love it! I mean I haven't tried any of the other ones but it's great. He cried for the first 5 minutes the first time I put him in it... Now he pretty much falls asleep every time. I even nurse him in it. Its a little awkward but great if in tired of sitting down.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

We have a baby Ergo too with the infant insert. Doug wears it and I seem to like the Moby wrap for myself.

What type of pacifiers are you using? I bought two Mams and two Tommy's and so far Amelia is only taking to the Mams brand. 

Good news though, Amelia is taking to my right nipple now much of the time without the shield. We're still working on the left one. For some reason she doesn't do well on it and she'll either suck it flat or have a hard time getting her tongue down from the roof of her mouth.


----------



## zb5

We're using the playtex binky "most like mom" pacifiers. They're latex I think (brown?) and a little easier for him than the other ones we had which are silicone (clear?).


----------



## Mommy's Angel

We bought the Mams because their bottles were supposed to mimic mom's nipples. Not sure about their pacifiers though as I just went with them for a quick fix. :lol: I stuck with what I knew about their bottle brands. Not such an educated decision in my opinion but it was something we needed quickly.

It's amazing. Since Amelia has been regularly on my right nipple and a little on the left the past two days without the shield, I've been having the cramping and feel the tingling of the uterus working it's way down. I wonder if another issue with the shield is that it takes away the full affect baby can have by suckling from moms nipple aside from just the gas issue, etc. :shrug:

Well, ((sigh)) Another exhausting night, though I wouldn't trade it for the world! :winkwink: She's getting really funny now. Holds her own pacifier in and laughs/giggles more. Talks a little baby talk. I look at her and she melts my heart! Praise God for her and all these little babies in here. What a blessing for Thanksgiving time (though you Canadians already celebrated yours. :winkwink: ) 

Love and :hug: to you all!


----------



## zb5

Good job Amelia! Silas is smiling and "chatting" baby talk - no giggles yet though. :)

I got the playtex pacifiers because they got good reviews online. Same with the playtex bottles which were using. The playtex brand doesn't seem very popular with my friends though, not sure why. I always liked their tampons, weird that they do baby stuff as well... :haha:


----------



## katerdid

We use Mams too. Took him about 2.5 weeks to like it tho. My husband picked it out when he was by himself - he had no clue about brands or anything. But it worked out.

We use Breastflow bottles tho. Haven't tried any other kind cuz it works well for us.

Lol, love platex tampons too. It is funny the broad spectrum of stuff that brand makes!

Good to hear I'm not the only baby wearer! I was going to get the Moby but Will is already too big for me to get much more use out if it, so I went with a woven wrap instead. 

Ah, love baby noises! Will "talks" all the time. He's now starting to try and laugh. He opens his mouth in a wide smile and makes a squeaky noise. Sooo cute!


----------



## nypage1981

I love the wide smiles! Mine does more now too and it's my favorite part of the day. 

I have a moby, but have never really liked it. Used about 4 times. Never felt completely hands free in it around the house...,and out and about ts so complicated to put on. Any tips! How do you baby wear in public and now that it's cold what do you do!? I feel like w a big coat on, in slippery wet snow, baby wearing won't be good? And can't wrap him in blankets then.....idk, I'm lost.


----------



## nypage1981

And you are all lucky, mine won't take any pacifiers at all. My boob is all that soothes him. Lol.


----------



## katerdid

Nicole: Have you watched the youtube video instructions on the Moby? They might help. Make sure you are making it tight enough too - the Moby is stretchy so you don't really have to leave room for Kian.

I'm think I'm going to try this :No Sew Fleece BW Poncho in winter. Otherwise dressing them warm and wearing an oversized coat withe the wrap underneath works too.


----------



## Phantom710

I have been wearing him in THIS. It's surprisingly very light weight and even with the little hcunker in there my back doesn't get sore at all. I have been wearing my Pregnancy hoodie over both of us, and able to zip it up as well :haha:

It's getting a bit colder now though, so not sure.....


----------



## nypage1981

hmmmm, i may try again. i already plan ti wear him if i go shopping Black Friday!! think i need a carrier type. the wrap i feel like he can breathe and is flopped over or squooshed.


----------



## zb5

Shopping with him in the carrier is awesome! He just passes out. I have no solution to the cold weather problem. He stays very warm against my chest, but we both get cold in the car getting him from the carseat to the carrier... Bleah. I have a baggy coat but it's not big enough to do up the buttons...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

NY, I agree, check out the youtube videos. I LOVE my Moby wrap! I take her up and down the stairs. It comes with instruction on all the wraps. Right now, Amelia likes the Cradle hold. Newborn hug works well to calm her and I don't quite have the breastfeeding hold down yet. The store owner taught me the hug hold and I'm pretty confident with it! Doug really likes the Ergo but it's hard for me to work her in and out by myself all day long.

As for the bottles, I LOVE the Dr. Browns for colic! AWESOME insert for our little piggy who likes to gulp. It makes her swallow slower. 

Today I got cracked! :happydance: A day at the chiropractor is like a day at the spa for me. :rofl: First time in almost a year! I'm looking forward to the next visit and maybe sometime after the holidays I'll go in for a nice massage. Oh Help me Rhonda!:cloud9:

Doug managed to tick me off today too. The only time I've been at the mall. I managed to get Amelia her stocking, we managed to eat and then Amelia needed to feed again. In the midst of rushing to find a breastfeeding accessible store, my husband strayed or should I say lagged behind moping because he was in a flipping mall. I finally got mad and told him if he didn't want to walk with his wife and daughter to leave, so ....he left! LIVID doesn't cut it.:shrug::growlmad: He said he didn't hear me say that. I call it convenience! Needless to say, he spent most of the night making it up to me. Again I managed to get to a flipping store to leave with 2 things. I have no idea how I'm going to catch up with Christmas shopping at this rate. SO MAD. :growlmad:


----------



## OctBebe

Gosh I havent ben on in forever. Just got internet back. Hope all is well.


----------



## zb5

MA, that's not very nice of Doug! My dh has been so busy working on a work project that we haven't gone out the three of us in a while. :( can't wait until he finishes this stupid project....


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Oct. Good to see you! :hugs:

ZB, hoping he gets his project done soon! How are you liking your new place??


----------



## hippylittlej

My friend runs a baby sling library and so next week is bringing me a closer baby carrier and a couple of wraps to try. She thinks right now that Alana is too big for the baba sling I have. I can't wait to use a carrier with her though.

She is still sleeping well at night which is great but her fussy period if now from about 7pm-11pm and sometimes she screams and screams and refuses to latch on the boob, but then cries trying to search it out. I think she is also a lazy eater as if I switch to a full boob where she doesn't have to work so hard she will latch without an issue, but I do not want her just drinking formilk.
I shouldn't complain though as she then sleeps 11/11.30-4.30/5am, feeds for another hour and then sleeps until at least 8.30. Right now she is still in bed and I am up as the midwife is due at some point and normally arrives by 8.45am.

Today we get her weighed again, she has to have put on weight with the amount she has fed the past few days.


----------



## zb5

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi Oct. Good to see you! :hugs:
> 
> ZB, hoping he gets his project done soon! How are you liking your new place??

Thanks! We're really liking our new place. DH loves his office and told me the other day he wishes we could buy it (we're currently renting) so we could stay forever. :) I miss some of my favorite restaurants at the old place though. :(

Hippy, if it were me I might just give up the fight and let her drink fore milk... :)


----------



## shelleney

Hey there Ladies :hi:

Sorry I havent been on here in forever. My little Freya doesnt let me use the laptop. well, she makes me hold her all day and all night, and I struggle to balance the laptop on my knee and type with one hand, so I dont bother. Her Daddy is home today though, so he is holding her, and I have my hands free!

Just wanted to comment on a few of the topics (although I am in the UK, and so different things are available over here).

I am using the MAM dummies/soothers/pacifiers. But Freya will only take one if she is really tired, otherwise she just spits it out and demands the boob instead. She uses me as a dummy!

I am using the Tommee Tippee closer to nature bottles (although I am breastfeeding, I pump every other day or so, so that I have a store in the fridge, so that OH can give her bottle if I am desperate). However, even though I am using level 1 teats (the slowest flow), Freya somehow manages to gulp the whole bottle in seconds! Then she gets tummy ache!

I babywear whenever I get the chance. Sometimes around the house (she doesnt let me put her down anywhere, so always have to take her with me). I also babywear to the local shops/post office a couple of times a week. When we are out in the cold, she wears her all-in-one snowsuit/pramsuit. And I just wear my wintercoat, undone. She keeps me warm! I use the BabyBjorn original. Below is a picture of me wearing her.

I hope all of you ladies are well, and enjoying motherhood with your lovely little babies :hugs:

xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0023.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nypage1981

Ma I have never read the moby instruction book, didn't know there were so many different ways. Sorry you didn't get much shopping done. Happened to us at target the other day we left shortly after getting ere w no gifts bought cuz he pissed me off,

I tried most yesterday and can't get him in it easily, and seems too lose all the time. But if we're tighter I couldn't get him in! I must be really stupid......

I use tommee tippee bottles too and we had the small ones with the anti colic thing in middle and bought bigger ones without that and the milk just flows out that nipple freely so it chokes him too much. Think we need the anti colic ones they flow slower. 

You are all loving wearing your babies and inspiring me to try harder. Thanks!


----------



## LittleStars

Soothers/Pacifiers - I used MAM with DD1 and loved them, they had some of the cutest patterns on them and nice colours. Right now we're using silicone Gumdrops with the twins. The hospital used them on the girls and so we bought a few more from the store and it's going okay with them. I don't intend on letting them have soothers after 6 months so I'm not too concerned about orthodontic ones etc. 

Bottles - I'm just using whatever I've got from last time which is a mixture of everything, after the 6 month mark though my favorite are the Playtex ones that use the drop in bags. As for the nipples.. whatever is slowflow is fine by me. I'm not picky and it's working fine so far. The babies don't have special feeding issues.

Babywearing - I have my BabyBjorn, which I've used only a handful of times while making dinner. I'm not loving it as much as last time and the babies are so tiny in it they are kinda lost. I want to get a Mobywrap but at $60 I am hesitant. There is a store in the city that allows you to try all their merchandise for babywearing, I really must find some time to get my bum there soon.

I've slept on the couch the past two night since I can't seem to get both babies to settle down for the night. One is easy.. but two.. not so much. I am hoping it's an a fluke and we can go back to a better schedule SOOOOOOON. I am sore and cold sleeping on there. I dare not go into the bedroom tohugh with the babies fussing. DH is still finishing up his semester at school and I don't want to mess him up. If it continues though I'm going to consider moving the babies to their cribs at night and using the monitor. 

As for Christmas shopping.. I really need to just sit down, write alist of what I want and see what I can order online and have shipped to the house. In the meantime I need to pick up 3 gifts asap for a Christmas party we're going to on the 5th so that 'Santa' can give the girls and early present. 

What is everyone getting their LO's for Xmas? Since I already have a lot of things toy-wise I am thinking of just getting a second exersaucer and a few toys (gotta put on a show for DD since she still believes in Santa), perhaps a little clothing and that's it. I can't really think of anything else they really need and since they are so young they don't 'want' anything. I need ideas!


----------



## LittleStars

oh and for the wintertime and babywearing.. If you are wearing a structured carrier there are poncho covers that you can buy that are for rain/cold weather. https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=4073838 for example, I have one and it worked well enough for me last time.


----------



## zb5

The lactation consultant Who taught breast-feeding class said that not all slow flow nipples are really slow flow. You should always test them to make sure. Some are much faster than others.

For Christmas for Silas we are going to ask for a highchair and some sleep sacks for when he grows out of the swaddle. Also clothes in the larger sizes. Like 9-12 mo we don't have any yet.

I had a horrible time today getting him from the car seat to the carrier and then back into the car seat while it was raining. Plus all my groceries. Ugh! He stayed warm dry and asleep but I got soaked!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

zb5 said:


> The lactation consultant Who taught breast-feeding class said that not all slow flow nipples are really slow flow. You should always test them to make sure. Some are much faster than others.
> 
> For Christmas for Silas we are going to ask for a highchair and some sleep sacks for when he grows out of the swaddle. Also clothes in the larger sizes. Like 9-12 mo we don't have any yet.
> 
> I had a horrible time today getting him from the car seat to the carrier and then back into the car seat while it was raining. Plus all my groceries. Ugh! He stayed warm dry and asleep but I got soaked!

:haha: It happened to me too. Imagine what's going to happen in a snow storm:blush::shrug:

Ordered our Christmas Cards today. click on my blog link (broken heart, mended fences) in my siggie to see it. I think it came out cute. :thumbup: Anyone else doing family Christmas Cards??


----------



## LittleStars

MA - it looks great and how very organized of you!! I'm jealous. I'll be lucky if I can get together some printed photos to slap inside the cards in time. Heck, let's be honest, I'll be lucky to even get cards sent out. I feel so disorganized, living in a state of pure chaos.

I'm going insane today.. lack of sleep coupled with the twins newest behavior which is to cry all the time unless sleeping or on the boob has driven me there. I used to get some relief when they had alert quiet times.. but those are just a distant memory the past few days. Even Libby who was always the more 'chill' baby is going into full rage the second I am not holding her or she is feeding. So frustrating!!


----------



## nypage1981

Little that sounds rough im sorry hope ts just a short phase kian is like that too and i go crazy with just one cant imagine two 

Ma, cute christmas card! We just went to jcpenney for traditional xmas pics of the kids n made cards in october had a creative shoot done when he was 10 days old will use some photos to frame and gift here are those ones https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2472258924218.137958.1184755982&type=3

Was fun. I got pooped on twice and peed on a few times. 

Poor baby got 3 shots. I am still shaken up I hate that. He is fussing bad too just gave Tylenol for pain. I hope it helps the poor baby.


----------



## zb5

Cute card MA!

Little stars, I hope this new phase ends quickly! We don't have much quiet alert time here either, he's usually asleep or wanting to be held. This year I am thankful for naps. :haha:


----------



## shelleney

Lovely Christmas card MA :thumbup:

I am just writing regular Christmas cards, and popping a picture of Freya in her "Christmas dress" inside :haha:

Sorry to hear about the twins new behaviour, Littlestars. Freya has been like that since birth, so I know how you feel (but it much be so much harder with two of them!) :hugs:

xx


----------



## LittleStars

Ack!!! It's snowing here!!!! Boo! DD1 is thrilled but me, not so much. I know it'll likely melt in a day or two but in the meantime...

Had a good conversation with my sister yesterday, her daughter who is 4 weeks weighed in at a very healthy 11.5 lbs!!! Oh my! hehe. Good thing I hadn't bought any clothing for her LO for Xmas yet.

BFing has bencome unbearable the past 24 hours. My nipples hurt sooooooooooo much (again). I feel like they are on fire and DD's have razor blade gums. Meh. I hope they heal up quickly, I'll have to be deligent with the Lanolin oil today and no more marathon sessions just for peace and quiet. 30 minutes and you're done girls!


----------



## katerdid

Cute cards MA! I'm going to do the same thing - pcs of our new family then Shutterfly magic! Just have to remember to get pictures taken lol.

11.5lbs at 4 weeks? Damn!

Got my new wrap in the mail today!! So happy! Here's us in my first attempt:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aww, Katerdid...ADORABLE! I like the color too.

Littlestars, so sorry things are slightly hard right now with the twins. I noticed this morning my nipples are REALLY dry and getting ready to crack too so I got the lanolin out. Worse case, you could alway do the nipple shields until they heal too. 

WOWEE 11.5 lbs at 4 weeks. I guess Amelia was quite behind as she lost a pound from 8lbs 13ounces. A couple weeks she finally got to 8lbs 14 ounces. Her next appointment is Nov. 29th so hopefully she'll be at a nicer weight.

Just wanted to say Happy Thanksgiving to the U.S. ladies.

Love to you all. :hug:


----------



## hippylittlej

happy thanks giving US ladies.

loving the wrap and the colour. I am going to get a closer sling as everything is too big for Alana right now.
littlestars sorry it is tough with the twins. I have had Alana in her own cot and bedroom with an angelcare monitor since day one. I have the comfort of knowing she is breathing and safe but we get to sleep without her disturbing us all the time. Having said that she sleeps for 5-6 hours straight during the night so we are very lucky.

Has anyone found that dummies/pacifiers interfere with babies latch? today Alana will only latch on the nipple and last night we used the dummy to help get her to sleep instead of my breast.


----------



## Phantom710

Thanks for the Thanksgiving wishes :)

Eleven pounds??? Holy crap. I thought Cody was giant at 12lbs at 5.5weeks.


----------



## shelleney

Happy Thanksgiving US ladies! 
xx


----------



## LittleStars

Well there was a reason that my nipples hurt so much. Thrush. Boo! On top of that last night one of the duct on the left side was blocked and causing quite the pain, it was on fire and unconformtable to sleep but after several excrutiating feedings the duct seems all better. Despite the duct feeling so much better the nipples were hurting so much I was crying when the babies were latching and sucking in the morning. I called my mom over to watch DD1 and off the twins and I went to the doctors office. It took him no more than a second to diagnos us even though it was minimally visble. My pain along with the slight white-ness of the tongues on the girls was enough to garner 3 prescriptions. One the bright side- I got to do a little stocking stuffer shopping for thw twins while we were waiting for the prescription. 

Not sure how long it will take to feel relief but I am soooooooooo looking forward to seeing this pain go away.

Hope the americans are enjoying the turkey. I'm sad that my shows are repeats though. lol Y&R is getting really interesting now that Billy is back. Is it bad that I started watching a soap opera while pregnant and haven't stopped?

After all the babywearing conversation I dug out my old sling I had for DD1. I had made it myself though I did an awesome job I must say!! Anyway, hardly used it becasue she hated going in it but the twins seem to love it and are falling asleep in it seconds after getting in. Yay! 

Okay enough babble from me.


----------



## zb5

Ooh, hope the thrush clears up soon little stars! When my boobs were really itchy they thought it might be thrush because Silas has a white tongue too. But the itchiness cleared up with hydrocortisone cream and nursing him never really hurt... I'm guessing his white tongue is just from milk?

Hippy, I noticed slight differences in his latch after starting a pacifier but not too bad. It was worse when I used a silicone pacifier, now I am using latex which is more flexible and more like my own nipples. Hope the latch improves!

Had a good thanksgiving here... Just nursing Silas to sleep then going back downstairs for pumpkin pie. Happy thanksgiving ladies!


----------



## OctBebe

Big babies :) Eli is 12lb 4oz @ 5weeks hes a solid baby.


----------



## Kristin83

My boys are 10lb8oz each at 2 months lol. But they were only 6lb and 6lb10oz to begin with


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I hope Amelia is gaining. This makes me nervous. I know she's eating and I know she gained back her weight a few weeks ago but it makes me nervous that she will have either lost or won't have gained what she needed to. Sounds silly but after the whole weight issue in the beginning, it all makes me uptight.


----------



## hippylittlej

I can relate to that MA. Although Alana only lost 7oz she has only gained back 1oz in 11 days and should ideally be gaining 10z a day apparently so she is still 6oz short of her birth weight. Today however the health visitor said she was alert, content, feeding and sleeping well and that not all babies gain weight how we would expect and that unless she showed signs of malnourishment or hunger then to carry on as we are and not to worry.


----------



## LittleStars

I am definitely anxious to see the weight gain at the girls appointment on the 8th myself. Though I had really been hoping it was going to be a fully BF month. Unfortunately, the pain on my nipples is too intense to BF right now. I've tried a few times and I just can't. I'm going to try pumping even though that hurts since it hurts less and then just bottle feed the girls for the next 24 hours. I'm dying here! I literally feel like there is no skin on my nipples and the girls gums are made of dull razor blades. I'd rather have another c-section that have this!

On the bright side.. the exersaucer I was considering is on sale so I'm going to go get it today. I'm hoping to do a little shopping after DH gets home from school. I feel like I'm kidna making a little progress on the Xmas shopping. yay!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you Hippylittle. I'm encouraged by your words. :hugs:

Littlestars, so sorry about the nipple issue. I'm sure it's just awful.


----------



## katerdid

William was 12lbs 1oz last Monday (9 weeks old). I am so proud of the guy considering he lost 14oz while we were in the hospital. He's only 3oz short of doubling his birth weight - my proper little preemie chunker!

Hope the thrush goes away quickly for you!!!


----------



## hippylittlej

aww LittleStars that must be awful for you. Do nipple shields help at all? Breast feeding is not as easy as you are led to believe it is. 
I love breast feeding but there are times when I do wish we used bottles as it would make life easier and at least I would know how much food she was actually getting. I am hoping once she reaches 6 weeks we can trial dual feeding so that at least her last feed at night can be done by daddy and then I know she has a full tummy for night. I just don;t want her to like the bottle more than the breast.


----------



## YoungMummy18

Update on Pippa!!!

Well, she's still in RLH as she's only just started drinking milk properly from a bottle!! She is being fed 3oz on demand (roughly 4hrly) and has been having sodium drops in her feeds as her levels were low!!! 

She's also lost weight so is now a tiny 6lb 6oz but is really long lol!!! She's diddy for 8 weeks old!! 

She'll be back in for her operation in Feb and we will know just how much of her bowel is affected!! 

Sorry for being a bad threadmate.... I've just been sooo busy!!!

x


----------



## zb5

Youngmummy, sounds like pippa is doing well! Good for her. She is so little, I'm sure she will start growing fast now that she's taking bottles well!


----------



## Phantom710

Breastfeeding is nowhere near as easy as everyone makes it sounds. 6 weeks into it, and it's been really hard to keep going. I've has Doble Mastitis, I almost completetly dried up and now, with the thanks of Reglan, I'm producing about 2 ozs a day. Hardly anything... but gotta keep trying.


----------



## zb5

Phantom, that sounds rough!

Breastfeeding had been going pretty well but recently Silas has been fussing during feedings and popping on and off and waving his hands around. It's driving me crazy!! Anyone else have this? Kellymom.com says it is common around 6-8 weeks but gives a bunch of different possible reasons. I am thinking most likely in his case he's getting distracted by his arms and legs which he's just discovering. He loves to wave them around...

Anyway, it is making breastfeeding much more difficult and I've stopped feeling confident he's getting enough milk because he pops on and off so many times... Argh.

Anyway... Hope all the US ladies had a good thanksgiving! I did... Family visiting has been crazy but fun. I didn't have to cook anything so yay. :) at least I did the grocery shopping so I contributed something.


----------



## LittleStars

I'm getting worried about supply drying up myself.. I've been avoiding BFing and pumping for 24 hours.. just started back on pumping the last two feeds. I'm thinking about attempting BFing for the next/early morning feed. The girls usually wake independantly but within 45 minutes of each other and I think I'd rather only have one baby latched at a time in case it's too much pain. I am hoping to do 50/50 BF/FF tomorrow and pump the rest of the feeds with hopes of being back to full BFing within another day or two. But here is something I've noticed.. I get blanching on my nipples when I pump and it stings like crap for about an hour afterwards. I had to make some mini rice heat packs for my bra to pop on after pumping, lol. I look really crazy!! If it weren't for the cost savings of BFing I think all this would definitely be enough to make me throw in the towel but but I'm really determined to make it until the first tooth appears. Darn me and my frugalness!

Congrats to Pippa doing so well!!


----------



## hippylittlej

Glad to hear Pippa is starting to feed well, hopefully she will start building up her weight now she is getting a good 3oz.

Phantom, sorry you are having a hard time with the breast and i totally agree that breast feeding is not as easy as you think it is going to be. I am hoping to make it to 6 weeks and then I am going to consider expressing into bottles for at least one night time feed. I have decided to stop beating myself up about it and if it doesn't work for me then I will switch to bottles full time.
zb5 This is exactly how Alana feeds, she also pushes me away and starts scratching my boobs, apparently it is to try and increase milk supply, the more fuss they make apparently it can increase your let down. 
I am not confident she is getting enough milk either but the health visitor said that she would be screaming all the time if she was hungry and that fussy periods are normal and not to worry.


----------



## hippylittlej

LittleStars said:


> I'm getting worried about supply drying up myself.. I've been avoiding BFing and pumping for 24 hours.. just started back on pumping the last two feeds. I'm thinking about attempting BFing for the next/early morning feed. The girls usually wake independantly but within 45 minutes of each other and I think I'd rather only have one baby latched at a time in case it's too much pain. I am hoping to do 50/50 BF/FF tomorrow and pump the rest of the feeds with hopes of being back to full BFing within another day or two. But here is something I've noticed.. I get blanching on my nipples when I pump and it stings like crap for about an hour afterwards. I had to make some mini rice heat packs for my bra to pop on after pumping, lol. I look really crazy!! If it weren't for the cost savings of BFing I think all this would definitely be enough to make me throw in the towel but but I'm really determined to make it until the first tooth appears. Darn me and my frugalness!
> 
> Congrats to Pippa doing so well!!

I have started taking fenugreek tablets and eating porridge to try and increase my supply. It seems to have worked a little bit. You apparently need 8 fenugreek tablets a day to make an impact. You could try this and see if it has any impact.


----------



## zb5

hippylittlej said:


> Glad to hear Pippa is starting to feed well, hopefully she will start building up her weight now she is getting a good 3oz.
> 
> Phantom, sorry you are having a hard time with the breast and i totally agree that breast feeding is not as easy as you think it is going to be. I am hoping to make it to 6 weeks and then I am going to consider expressing into bottles for at least one night time feed. I have decided to stop beating myself up about it and if it doesn't work for me then I will switch to bottles full time.
> zb5 This is exactly how Alana feeds, she also pushes me away and starts scratching my boobs, apparently it is to try and increase milk supply, the more fuss they make apparently it can increase your let down.
> I am not confident she is getting enough milk either but the health visitor said that she would be screaming all the time if she was hungry and that fussy periods are normal and not to worry.

Silas also waves his arms around and scratches my boobs. Frustrating. Do you ever swaddle her? Because that may help with the scratching problem. I read that fussing at the breast can be either from baby wanting a faster OR a slower letdown. Could be anything... So helpful! :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Pippa is doing great I'm so hapy to hear! 

My baby fusses and pulls off at my breast because the flow is too fast. He makes milk go everywhere and it's a very messy occasion. I can be full like an hour after he ate last so by his next feeding it comes out very fast and heavy. I often squirt all across the room and notice sprays on the iPad, my cell hone, my bed,.,.its aweful. Idk what to do about it but it's for sure not going to make it so I can try feeding in public any time soon. Sigh. Breast feeding is a pain. Then a lot of the time he doesn't empty me so I still feel full. Pretty soon I'm sure I'll get mastitis too. Guess I'll be thankful I over produce since at any time I could begin under producing..,..

I eat a lot of oatmeal too. Maybe it is a reason?? Idk....


----------



## zb5

nypage1981 said:


> Pippa is doing great I'm so hapy to hear!
> 
> My baby fusses and pulls off at my breast because the flow is too fast. He makes milk go everywhere and it's a very messy occasion. I can be full like an hour after he ate last so by his next feeding it comes out very fast and heavy. I often squirt all across the room and notice sprays on the iPad, my cell hone, my bed,.,.its aweful. Idk what to do about it but it's for sure not going to make it so I can try feeding in public any time soon. Sigh. Breast feeding is a pain. Then a lot of the time he doesn't empty me so I still feel full. Pretty soon I'm sure I'll get mastitis too. Guess I'll be thankful I over produce since at any time I could begin under producing..,..
> 
> I eat a lot of oatmeal too. Maybe it is a reason?? Idk....

Lol at the spraying!! Sorry, it must make it difficult to nurse in poblic. I just dribble everywhere. The worst is when I think he's eating and I realize later he was just sucking without swallowing and letting milk dribble out of his mouth to make a big wet spot... :dohh:

Could you pump a little first to get past the first letdown and then feed him? Of course that might only make you produce even more milk!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Amelia is doing it too! I'm having quite the let down too. It's a whole lot and a couple times she's coughed and spit it out. Now she's starting to learn to drink. I've been trying to get her away from using the nipple shield. For the right one she'll be good on it and then just nurse on the flipping nipple and not latch correctly.

She was TRYING on the left but there's such a darn letdown that she has a tough time for some reason without the nipple shield THEN when I try to get her back on my breast once she's been on it for a few minutes, she sucks the darn nipple white and flat.

ZB, I've decided to switch her to the pacifiers you've been using that are shaped like the nipple. My hope is that it will help her latch correctly and move that darn "peanut butter tongue" so she'll latch correctly. Of course the aggressive letdown doesn't help. So far she's been having a tough time keeping those nipples in her mouth and gets fussy because it keeps popping out unless someone holds it. I've started help her use her own hand to keep it in with hopes she'll figure out how to maneuver her tongue to keep it in herself and THUS help her to nurse better. We shall see how my idea works.

I'm SO nervous about her 2 month appointment on Tuesday. Though she gained just above her birth weight two weeks ago, I'm afraid they'll say she lost again. She's gotten really long but feels lighter. Oh how I hope they don't freak me out with her weight again.

She's pee'ing a whole lot and no more constipation! :happydance: She's poo'ing normal and much more than in the beginning. She's also starting to find her voice. She even held her head up for a few minutes until she got tired. She's a little blessing every time I look at her. Oh how I love this kid every second of every day!


----------



## zb5

Good luck at the 2 week appt MA! I hope she is gaining well. I think if she's got plenty of wet and dirty diapers she's probably ok. At this age, I think if she were hungry she'd let you know! :) I hope the pacifiers work for you. Every baby is different though so who knows!


----------



## nypage1981

Yes I do actually have to pump sometimes for 5 minutes, but hard when he is hungry now! It's prolly just making my supply increas, but I can't help it! And sometimes after he ets I need to pump cus they just kill and he didn't deflate them. Guess I keep telling myself I'd rather have too much than too little. 

Ma I'm hoping Amelia has gained for Tuesday's appointment. Sorry you are worried.


----------



## shelleney

Hi all!

sorry to hear of your breastfeeding worries. Freya fusses around the breast too, and im not really sure what to do about it? :shrug:

we have our 6 week postnatal appointment at the Doctors on friday. not really sure what it will involve? hoping he will weigh her. i havent had her weighed since she was just 2 weeks old (she had just got back to her birth weight then). what i do know, is that i will be sorting out my contraception! me and OH are ready to start being intimate again - but we are NOT ready for another baby! :haha: so i will be asking for the mini pill (progesterone only pill).

How are you all today??
xx


----------



## hippylittlej

zb5 I frequently swaddle which makes it easier but she has started to get annoyed with being swaddled now and this can cause more of an issue than the scratching and fussing around my breast. I know my let down is fairly slow which must be very frustrating for her.

I need to find better dummies/pacifiers as although she will take the mam 0-2 month ones she is really starting to develop a bad latch. The problem is most of them are too big for her and squash her nose. I had to get the smallest I could find that fit under her nose.

MA I hope your appointment goes well. Alana has put 4oz this week which is great news, so finally the midwife has released us. I hope that you have a similar positive result.


----------



## LittleStars

Seems like we always come back to talking about BFing eh? Heh.. glad to know that I'm not the only one suffering out there but I am definitely glad to head no one else has thrush issues. The pain is still pretty intense and I'm struggling to BF. I did it twice yesterday and once so far today. I literally hate doing it. Sucks too butcause before the thrush I was really getting into the swing of things and not hating it and seeing it as a chore anymore. 

I've been taking the fenugreek along with blessed thistle and milk thistle but perhaps I sohuld try eating oatmeal.. does it matter what kind? DD1 has some cookies'n'cream instant oatmeal in the cupboard. Would that do the job? It always smells really good but I've never been one to eat oatmeal.


----------



## nypage1981

Idk I eat flavored instant and tonnnns of little debbie oatmeal Cree pies. Lol I'm dire those don't count but I love them as a breast feeding smack and I over produce. So who know!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

bf'ing does come up a lot and I'm glad it does ladies! I think discussing the woes helps us all see what's normal and helps us stick with it if we can. I don't think I would have known a whole lot had I not had our group .

The weight debacle is freaking me out! :rofl: I keep holding Amelia and she feels light. :lol: I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## hippylittlej

doesn't matter what kind of oatmeal so long as it has oats in it. I am thinking i have a great excuse to eat loads of biscuits that have oats in them.


----------



## nypage1981

Exactly, I'm totally using it as an excuse for eating oatmeal pies! 

Also read that chocolate is good for the milk......


----------



## zb5

nypage1981 said:


> Also read that chocolate is good for the milk......

I'm not sure if you're serious or joking... I don't care, thank you!! I am going to eat lots of chocolate now. :)


----------



## LittleStars

She must be joking.. I've eaten way more than my share of chocolate but I've definitely not overproduced. And trust me.. the amount of chocolate I've eaten... Ekk!

So BFing still totally hurts and was undoing all the healing my nipples had done. And with the painful blanching from pumping I've resorted to hand expressing. lol Oh my, it's an interesting experience. I seem to only be able to express maybe an ounce/sesison during the daytime and perhaps 2-3 ounces first thing in the morning but it works and I'm hoping it will help maintain my supply for a few more days. I'll get on the oatmeal ASAP and keep my toes and fingers crossed. Seems like slowly my mipples are healing though, starting to scab over with a thin layer of dry skin. I'm hoping this ordeal will be over sooooooooon. 

Now off to see if I can clean up the living room (aka the Baby Zone) and get ready to put up the Xmas tree. I told DH and DD1 that I won't be doing my usual decorating and at first everyone was understanding and now DH is badgering me on how long would it REALLY take to put up lights outside or any of the other things I normally do. He isn't offering to do it, I think he just wants to make me feel guilty about not doing it and creating the Xmas spirit for everyone else. Grrr... The lights are in the garage honey.. knock yourself out!


----------



## zb5

Ooh that's not fair of your dh little stars! Mine could care less about Xmas altogether so I usually do everything too. Not sure what will happen this year.

Well I feel like I have a clogged milk duct and feel sick. I'm worried it's mastitis. I had a fever this morning but it already seems to be going down. I hope hope hope I don't need antibiotics! I know they increase your chances of getting thrush, and little stars it does not sound fun at all!!

Hope your nipples feel better soon!


----------



## nypage1981

Well I did hear that about chocolate and breast milk but wasn't sure if they were joking or serious but assume joking! Lol. Think I asked and never heard. 

Little I can't believe you are the one who put lights up outside. Why can dh not do it? 

Zb I thought I had mastitis yesterday too with really sore boob and fever and sick....but seems to be better today. I massaged the ouchie boob in the shower, when I lumped, and when he ate so maybe it was just a clogged duct. Hope that's all it is for you, keep massagin it!


----------



## LittleStars

MA I thought DH didn't care about Xmas decor myself until he said something. He said it was nice to come home to the lights at night and he liked how it got him anticipating the holiday food and festivities. Go figure. I would have never known since he always acts fairly aloof about things like that.

And yes I'm the one who puts up Christmas lights. I also mow the lawn, take out the garbage and recycling, shovel the driveway, clean out the gutters and do home renovations like repaving the front walkway with flagstones and minor plumbing issues and changing light fixtures to name a few. Most of the time I really don't mind and even kind of pride myself in my abilities and awesomeness. DH doesn't really value esthetics in the house like I do so they would never get done if it weren't for me. And also I should point out I'm a stay at home mom. 

I got my Christmas tree up and lit (okay it's pre-lit, I cheated). No ornaments yet though, that's for tomorrow. I also almost finished cleaning out my storage closet under the stairs, it's been a dumping ground for just about everything since I started IVF last January! I was always just too lazy, tired, sore or being careful to put so many things away properly. Totally paying the price for it now! I should note that the twins took a 4 hour nap this afternoon and it was WONDERFUL!!!! They seem to slowly working themselves into a schedule similar to what my daughter had. Long naps in the morning and a another later afternoon into dinnertime and then a last meal around 11pm and sleeping into the night.. not quite through the night yet but not waking until 4:30-5:30am and then sleeping again until 7-8am. But now that I've typed the 'out loud' I'm sure I've jinxed myself. :)


----------



## LittleStars

Heat pads and hot showers along with feedings and massages for blocked ducts!! I was reading aobut them the other day and it seems you tend to get blocked before mastitis sets in since it's usually an infection of a blocked duct. Hopefully the fever was just a coincidence and you can clear the duct soon.


----------



## nypage1981

Ooooooh I didn't know that about mastitis coming after a blocked duct. Eeeek! I better massage some more so mine doesn't get infected. Thanks!

Good job being superwoman. Now I feel kind of worthless, how did you learn to do all the house stuff?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

hi ladies!

Well, Amelia gained just 3 ounces in a two weeks. Not exactly a good weight gain but since she was still in the same percentile and didn't drop, they didn't freak out. She DID grow 1 and 3/4inches long to 21 3/4 inches tall now. Maybe it's all evening out because of that?!

At any rate she had one shot and another oral antiviral. She'll have the others over the next few weeks. I'm doing an alternative schedule because I don't want her having too many side effects from 5 different shots. :wacko:


----------



## zb5

Wow little stars you're a champ! What does dh do arond the house?

I'm doing lots of massage and heat. I expressed some milk in the bathtub, that was interesting because the milk looks all weird squirting through water. My fever is gone now but I still feel like I've got a clogged duct. Go away clogged duct!

MA that is great shes stayed in the same percentile. Good for you. I still can't wait to see what Silas weighs!!


----------



## nypage1981

Zb glad your fever is gone. Weird we both have exact same thing goin. Cept I have some cold symptoms and sore duct. Weird v

Ma when is she weighed next? Hope she has a growth spurt!


----------



## hippylittlej

Great news on the weight gain, so long as she is gaining then I wouldn't worry.

I hope my good luck with my nipples and breast continues as I can't face issues or I will just give up.

I gave Alana 3oz of Formula last night at 10.15pm as she had been cluster feeding from 5.30pm and was getting really annoyed at the breast and when I squeezed only a tiny dribble of milk came out. OMG she guzzled the bottle down in seconds and then I felt guilty as I feel my breast wasn't enough. I am going to see the doctor and see if he can give me those tablets to increase milk supply. I think if not we will switch to a bottle at 10.30pm each night to help fill her up. I am so confused and don't know what to do for the best.


----------



## nypage1981

Your still early days, keep feeding on demand and your body will signal to produce enough! baby needs to suckle for your body to produce. Us hand expressing or pumping doesn't give good indication of how much we produce.


----------



## zb5

It is still really early. Silas fed so often at the beginning. It means she is building up your supply! I'm sure as your supply goes up and her stomach grows you will be able to feed her less often. If you give formula it could take a little longer to build up your supply. But if you really need a break then I say go for it!


----------



## nypage1981

I also say go for it, but suggest not doing it each day. I did a few formula top off's when I was desperate for him to be off my boob, but as I quit doing that, we got into our groove a bit better. Now I may do one if he doesn't go down to sleep, but I trust my body more now to still make milk for him. 
Could be a growth spurt also, you just gotta hang in there and know it gets better although thats crappy advice for the time being!


----------



## hippylittlej

I assumed that my supply would increase and don't want to FF really on a regular basis or at least not unless there is a problem. As my nipples are fine I shall just continue and hope things settle down. I guess it is good to know that in an emergency or if a real problem she will take formula and a bottle, but would rather stick to breast for now.


----------



## nypage1981

If she is wetting a lot of diapers, then your boobs are already making enough, she's just in one of those very hungry stages.


----------



## hippylittlej

yes she has plenty of wet and dirty nappies, I shouldn't worry but she really is getting herself very worked up at the moment and particularly seems to hate my right boob.


----------



## nypage1981

She might want a faster let down.....can you press on them a bit to make milk come faster? That may be what she wants.....and also just be careful with a bottle if this is what she wants because she is liking the bottle as its easy and she doesn't have to work so hard! Silly babies. But, if you produce a fast let down, that could be her fussing also. Can go either way!


----------



## hippylittlej

I have a slow let down, i try compression sometimes it helps sometimes not. I am hoping things will improve shortly.


----------



## shelleney

I went through the same thing at 3 weeks, hippy. Freya was cluster feeding and it felt like she was constantly on my boob. i worried that she wasnt getting enoughj milk, or that my milk wasnt satisfying her. i very nearly gave up, as i was in tears every day.
But i pushed through it, and came out the other side. Freya is now going much longer between feeds, and she seems to be full and satisfied.
Keep at it, hun. you can do it!
xx


----------



## hippylittlej

Thanks Shelleney. She has increased her early evening sleep and not cluster feeding as much but consequently is now not sleeping for 6 hours at night as she hasn't stocked up on enough milk to get her through the night. I am sure we will get there.


----------



## nypage1981

wow mine is still up every couple of hours. its frustrating.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Amelia has been fussy the past couple days. She had the polio cocktail and the oral vaccine. I think the oral has made her tummy ache and the injection hurts her. She has an awful scream at times and we know to give her tylenol. Also, today she finally poo'd after mondays appt. She just hasn't been a happy camper poor little one. She gets two more injections on Monday. Should I allow them to inject her twice or do you think I should ask if they would inject her simultaneously in both areas to lesson the pain?! 

Went to my parents today who gave us their tree because they purchased a new one. I felt pretty bad tonight when I had to confront mom and dad about dads cigarette smoke coming out bad. I don't think he had his window open at all. He's still only smoking a small amount (so I'm told) and once I mentioned it he opened the window and he was so cold he put a sweater on. He really is trying to stop and honestly said he couldn't smell it (of course, what smoker smells their cigarettes as they're so used to it). I just couldn't allow it for Amelia and it started bothering me really bad. So much so that here I am at 4am with the scent of cigarettes in my nose and lungs. Blek! I did feel bad though even when I know I was putting my foot down for my daughters well being. It's still his own home. I figured I could do one of two things...1. be honest and kindly let him know or 2. leave and not say anything including why. I chose to be honest and I know he was sort of hurt by it. He IS trying hard. I think it's the fact that he's really taken by his grand daughter and wants to watch her grow. He's the happiest I've seen him in years. Oh how I pray he quits fully!


----------



## nypage1981

Poor guy. It's so hard for them to quit after a lifetime. Hope e Dan do t. He shoud look into the medicines that are made to help. 

The injections should be done at he same time in my opinion. One long scream is better than 2!


----------



## hippylittlej

I say injections at the same time. I hope Amelia feels better soon, so hard not being able to do anything for them.

As for your dad it will take time.

Alana has developed a cold, she is feeling sorry for herself poor little mite.


----------



## zb5

Poor Amelia! We've got Silas's next week, I am just blocking it out of my mind...

It's so good that your dad is trying to quit/cut down! It is hard for sure.


----------



## shelleney

Hi all.

Freya and I had our 6 week postnatal checkup with the Doctor today.
I got my contraception sorted! was given the Depo Provera injection. So now I have no excuse when trying to avoid OH's advances :haha: just kidding!!

xx


----------



## LittleStars

MA - seems that if Amelia stayed in the same percentile then she gained proportionally the right amount of weight for the time period. The only concern would be really if she jumped percentile for length and then perhaps you'd want her to gain a little more the jump to a new percentile. Also perhaps if she is in like the 5% or something because that would be kinda scary to be so close to the cut off of concern. Anyway yay for weight gain!

As for the alternate schedule.. is it just to not have the baby have so many shots at once? I always wondered and meant to ask. I put DD1 through the regular schedule and she had no problems with it so I really have no reason to not do the same this time around unless one of them has a reaction. It's easier to just get it over with and perhaps suffer one day of them being pissed off at you for all the shots but honestly DD1 just got really sleepy the day she had the shots and it was kinda nice for me. lol After the intense pissed off crying stopped that is.. :)

Anyway, BFing is still a no go. I tried to get back at it and they undid all the healing the skin had done and it still doesn't feel right so I'm scared to try. I'm off to buy shields today and get back on the BFing horse. I also bought (another) pump, a hand one this time, for trying to get supply back up. I always avoided the electric medela one because by the time I could pump I hated the noise because it was going to wake the babies or I wanted to call someone or watch tv. Hand pump = silent = more chances to use it. Anyway, once DH comes home I'm off to BRU to buy the shields! I'm actually excited to BF.. weird! It's going to suck because I heard using the shields doesn't allow the baby to get as much and stimulate production because it's not direct contact but it's better than nothing and I kinda knew that I was facing on demand feeding as soon as we got back in the swing of things anyway. I'm hoping to not have to use them for more than a week. If my nipples aren't better by then there is something seriously wrong with me!

And as for what my husband does in the house... the simple answeris very little. He'll do heavy lifting if asked and occasionally does some fixes and such but generally I do everything house related and he brings in the money. How did I learn? trial and error so some stuff, internet searches for others and my dad raised me to be a strong self sufficient woman so I learned a lot from him and my mom who was just as crazy as me. Parenting-wise though, DH is great. He is really a strong influence in DD1's life and he's great fun and little crazy even! 

Now off to make some oatmeal bars to increase the milk supply!


----------



## nypage1981

I asked my pediatrician about the delayed shots and she said not needed. There can always be reactions, but they're so rare because the baby has been getting more antibodies at once in our breast milk than they do in the injections. I went in thinking I wanted an alternative schedule but didn't want him to be so behind. She told me she saw a baby in thre ER who coughed so hard from whooping cough that she broke her neck. And instances of babies dying from meningitis. they only gave one live virus with this first round so i liked that. She had strong feelings about following schedule but left it up to us. Se was very knowledgeable though with research on that dr sears guy and his alternative schedule....it's each parents choice and both sides have valid reasonings! S confusing to make the right decisions......I felt sick that day!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, thanks for your input. 

Littlestars. I'm "trying" to use the Dr. Sears alternative scheduling. There are so many new injections and some aren't even needed that I decided to use the alternative scheduling. 

Basically the alternative scheduling will not allow more than 2 injections at once. 

I also do not give the flu vaccine unless I am sure it is thermasol free. Children with Anemia though SHOULD get it. No H1N1, I didn't want the rotovirus but Doug as an RN put his foot down and asked we get it because he's seen the effects of the virus in children and it can be HORRIFYING To me though, (the predecessor to that vaccine has a bad track record and my kid won't go to daycare so she isn't as likely to be exposed anyway but he wanted it just in case)... no chicken pox why bother, it's NOT life threatening and honestly our bodies need immunity especially when those having not had chicken pox can get the shingles later on in life and it can be horrible to deal with for months at a time. No Hep B at birth/ til at least 2 years (the chance of exposure to a newborn/ young baby is so slim) My frustration is they put the Hep B in a cocktail now with the polio vaccine. Not sure if it's just NY state doing that or if they're starting to make cocktails so families can't opt out of certain ones. Either way I was perterbed not being able to make the best choice for my daughter! I also do not get more than 2 shots at a time to allow the body to create a normal antibody response and not to overload their little systems. Do you know that some give up to 5 shots at a time?! They would have loaded Amelia with one oral and 3 injections on Monday had I not put my foot down. Keep in mind that certain vaccines have side effects. Adding too many is just too much for a babies response system. There are MORE vaccines out now than we had as children and I'm willing to bet there are more now than when your daughter was born.

Amelia won't need it for awhile but Gardisil will NOT be in her plan unless or until they can prove it's not dangerous. There have been many deaths from that drug brushed under the rug and there haven't been extensive studies to tell if it can cause damage to girls reproductive systems. My daughter won't be a guinea pig. Maybe by the time she actually needs it though, things will have changed. At this rate though, they're even talking of making it mandatory for boys to also get the vaccine. :wacko:

Vaccine Adverse Reporting

What is an alternative Vaccine Schedule

Here's the vaccination schedule I follow with Dr. Sears. In fact, I'm going to have to call the pede's office and reschedule Mondays appointment because those are due at 3 month. Hopefully they'll take it well. :wacko: 

Dr. Bob's Alternative Vaccine Schedule

2 months: DTaP, Rotavirus

3 months*: Pc, HIB

4 months: DTaP, Rotavirus

5 months*: Pc, HIB

6 months: DTaP, Rotavirus

7 months*: Pc, HIB

9 months: Polio

12 months: Mumps, Polio

15 months: Pc, HIB

18 months: DTaP, Chickenpox

2 years: Rubella, Polio

2 1/2 years*: Hep B, Hep A (start Hep B at birth if any close relatives or caregivers have Hep B)

3 years: Hep B, Measles

3 1/2 years*: Hep B, Hep A

4 years: DTaP, Polio

5 years: MMR

6 years: Chickenpox

12 years: Tdap, HPV

12 years, 2 months*: HPV

13 years: HPV, Meningococcal (once Meningococcal vaccine is approved for age 2, Dr. Sears will move it there and delay Hep B by 6 months)
_____________


----------



## nypage1981

My pediatrician says the shots are not offering any more antibodies than breast feeding. So my baby has been exposed to it already and his system iscapable of handling the injections. Kian didn't even get a low fever or soreness at the sites. Nothing. He was fine. She strongly recommends that his grandparents get the whooping cough vaccination with their flu shots. And here they automatically give kids thimerisol free flu shots and it's h1n1 and flu all in one vaccine. Also, babies don't get it at all til over 6 months I think it is. 

Those websites don't seem that reliable.....I think the CDC would be a little more reliable. Do they have any info against doing the schedule? I can't really find anything.


----------



## LittleStars

Well it seems the vaccines and schedule is slightly different in Canada anyway. I know for sure that our flu vacicnes that we get are different than the USA gets. Anyway, I guess we just have to do what we're confortable with, right? I think the only thing that has changed since DD1 as a baby is there is now a 2nd chickenpox shot and she needs to get it soon to be on track. The chickenpox one is optional but it leaves such terrible scars from picked scabs and since I have girls I can't bear to tempt fate on that one. I was super lucky and have the antibodies for it without ever having it (my brother had it and I guess I was exposed but didn't break out??). 

I am happy to report that I'm back to breast feeding! I'm supplementing after the feeds because obviously I know my supply has dimished some (a lot?). I'm hoping to supplement less and less for the next 4 days. I remember reading somewhere it took about 4 days to up your supply and feeding at night was the best for signaling to the body you need to produce more. Anyway, so if I skip any feeds in the next week or two I'll try my best to make it a mid-afternoon one while shopping instead of last feed of the night. 

We're off to a Christmas party tomorrow and to see Santa Claus. The kids will all get an early present too (supplied by us) so DD1 is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited. lol Not sure which present for DD to wrap up though. Guess I should get on that asap before going to bed.

Hope all are doing well.


----------



## OctBebe

WOW thats so many vaccines. NZ its 

6 weeks
DtaP-IPV
(diphtheria, tetanus, whooping cough and polio) Hib-HepB
(haemophilus influenzae type b and hepatitis B) PCV7 (pneumococcal) 

3 months

DtaP-IPV 
Hib-HepB 
PCV7 (pneumococcal) 

5 months

DtaP-IPV 
Hib-HepB 
PCV7 (pneumococcal) 

15 months

Hib
(haemophilus influenzae type b) MMR 
(measles, mumps, rubella) PCV7 (pneumococcal) 
4 years

DtaP-IPV MMR 
(measles, mumps, rubella) 
none 

11 years

dTap 

(diphtheria, tetanus, acellular pertussis - adolescent/adult)
IPV
(Inactivated polio vaccine) 
none


----------



## zb5

MA, my gramma had shingles and it was horrible. It made her miserable for the last 2 years of her life. :( I thought getting the chicken pox vaccine would prevent you from getting shingles later in life but I guess that's not true. They are still unsure whether the vaccine is better or worse than getting the actual disease in terms of getting shingles later. BUT, there is a shingles vaccine that older people can get. I think that is great. My mom will be getting it as soon as she's old enough because she saw how horrible it was for my gramma. :(

Little stars, that's great that you're back to breast feeding! Silas had a white spot in his mouth and I freaked out thinking it was thrush. It sounds so awful. The pediatrician didn't seem to think that's what it was though. Guess I am paranoid.

I do have mastitis though (for real, not just paranoia there!) :( its no fun... Ive had a fever and boob pain and started taking antibiotics yesterday. Starting to feel better now... But it's been a pain in the butt. Besides the mastitis, I've been really enjoying breast feeding. So I'm mad that this is a fly in the ointment.


----------



## nypage1981

Little good job for breast feeding again. Hope no more issues come your waynow!


----------



## hippylittlej

Great news on the BF littlestars.

My milk supply seems to have improved and for the first time when she suckles on one breast the other starts to let down as well, I am told this is a good sign :)


----------



## LittleStars

zb5 - sorry to hear about the mastitis. I hope it gets better soon. Is it a quick recovery once you get the meds into your system?

Well the girls all went to see Santa. The pictures aren't very good but whatever, I'm not too fussed. It was at a Christmas party at my parents yatch club. One of the members dresses up as Santa and the kids do crafts and have lunch while the parents have some pub food and an ale in the lounge. You bring your own gift for oyur child and Santa gives it to them. DD1 had a great time and was very impressed with Santa's gift. lol Now she thinks that she doesn't need to write a letter to him because he seems to know just what she wants. Doh! I need her to write it so I can find out the one big big thing she wants this year. She's being kinda wishy washy. oh well.

Not sure who is doing the whole soother/pacifier/dummy thing but it seems my darling Libby isn't having of it anymore. She's been working on figuring out her hand for a week or two.. sometimes finding her thumb or an index finger but mostly just knuckles. But today she has repeatedly been finding her middle and ring finger and shoving those in her mouth to suck on while sleeping. She looks like a rock star with her index and pinkie fingers sticking out on either side of her nose. lol 

What is everyone's ideal point for stopping BFing? I really would love to make it to 6 months or first tooth personally. Can't see me doing it longer than that. I say that though and yet the girls are still sleeping in their moses baskets in my room and definitely thought by now they'd be in their cribs. Just curious other people's plans.

Also, anyone using reusable bum wipes? I'm curious how that's working? I'm getting closer and closer to the minimum sizing for my reusable diapers and wonder if I should use reusable wipes as well. 

One more question before I get on last feed for the night. Those who are doing the whole reusable diaper thing. Who are you using as a soaking solution and do you find it effective? Any bad experiences?


----------



## zb5

Thanks littlestars, I am feeling a lot better now. I started feeling better after about 24 hours of starting antibiotics.

Silas is also working on his hands. Mostly he chews his knuckles, it looks like he's sucking his thumb but actually his thumb is curled inside his hand. He still likes his pacifier but accidentally knocks it out when playing with his hands, and then gets upset... Sigh. I'll be happy when he figures out how to actually suck his thumb so he can soothe himself. Libby sounds cute in her rock star pose. :)

I think I plan on breast feeding until 9 or 10 months... Well see how it goes!


----------



## shelleney

Littlestars - Freya also prefers to suck on her knuckles rather than her dummy. although her favourite thing is to use my boob as a dummy. *sigh*
regarding breastfeeding, i am hoping to do it for at least 6 months, preferably 1 year.

hi ladies! :hi: hope you and your babies are all well.
xx


----------



## hippylittlej

Alana has managed to find her thumb recently, but she likes fingers and knuckles also. She will take a dummy though but always spits it out after a short while.

I'd like to bf for at least 6 months ideally 1 year, but I go back to work in April so not sure how I will maintain my supply when I do this.


----------



## Adele2011

hey hope you're all ok? Sorry i haven't been on just finding this so difficult i don't like being in the house with him as i just can't seem to settle him so i normally take him out for the day so he'll go to sleep for a bit. Does anyone have tips on how to get them to sleep as i am exhausted? He woke at 7am and has now been asleep for 20mins (it's now 3.30) with him waking to cry for a few mins in that.


----------



## OctBebe

Adele2011 said:


> hey hope you're all ok? Sorry i haven't been on just finding this so difficult i don't like being in the house with him as i just can't seem to settle him so i normally take him out for the day so he'll go to sleep for a bit. Does anyone have tips on how to get them to sleep as i am exhausted? He woke at 7am and has now been asleep for 20mins (it's now 3.30) with him waking to cry for a few mins in that.

In the first monthI wentout nearly every day for the same reason, also I waslonely while OH was at work and found he would only nap like in your post. Now that I have been home more days in the past week LO will self settle in his cot, I catch him just before he gets too tired. SO as soon as I hear that first (pissed off) cry I will wrap him up and put him down. going from no naps and being exhausted at the end of the day to about 3naps a day and then he will wake once at night has been good since being at home more. I think going out may unsettle them as he will never sleep at mums anymore.
Can someone come and give you a break and catch up on some sleep? Being exhausted is horrible :hugs:

(sorry my spacebar is playing up)


----------



## zb5

Mine also naps better when we're out and about, or at least if I'm uP and moving with him in the carrier. Honestly, I think the more I want him to naP the less likely he is to fall asleep. It's like he can sense my desperation! :haha:

He has napped better on his own the past few days. I'm hoping it lasts and he just needed some time to figure it out. :shrug:


----------



## LittleStars

My first daughter was a bit of a handful initially as far as getting her to sleep much at a time. I used to find bundling up the baby in warm clothing so they are toasty and popping them into the stroller and going for a walk helped make her sleep. Something about the fresh air, new things to look at, I dunno. Anyway, once she was good and asleep I'd go home, pull the stroller into the front foyer and leave her to sleep while I napped on the couch for a few hours. Try doing it right after a nappy change and feed and you've got the best chance for a long stretch. Do it repeatedly at the same time and you might be able to create a scheduled nap. 

The twins now sleep on demand and I really should start working on scheduling it but with the holidays coming I'm not too worried because I know it'll just get all messed up anyway and since I get enough sleep at night I don't rely on their naps for my own sleep. That being said I know they definitely fall asleep instantly going in the sling and once asleep I can take the sling off and pop in and the baby into the moses basket and they usually stay asleep. Also they doze off when I play their white noise sound thingy (Sleep Sheep onthego version). 

Other suggestion:
Let them cry and tire themselves out a bit, then cuddle and they might doze off.
Massages
Bathtime
At nighttime try to not let them cry to much before tending to them, don't turn lights on, feed and pop them back to bed and hope they go back to sleep quickly

I'm running out of ideas.. but realistically it's something that will come as the baby matures and is able to cope better unfortunately. Doesn't help you really though it it takes a long time to happen so definitely consider (if BFing) getting someone else to take over a feed and allow you to sleep through. DH used to do the last feed of the night with DD1 (12am) while I went to bed shortly after the previous feed (9pm) so that I could sleep through until the early morning feed at 6am and feel rested with 7-8 hours. It worked well for us. 

Sorry for the verbal diarrhea there.. I talk a lot in real life too. lol Hope something I typed helps!


----------



## zb5

Sometimes if I hOld him so he's sort of face planted against my chest, with a pacifier in his mouth, then he'll doze off. I helps to be moving, so either walking or bouncing on my exercise ball. Then I wait 5 minutes to make sure he's really asleep and transfer him to his swing, then put a blanket around him. I don't even turn the swing on, I think he just like that it sort of cradles him. And I keep the blanket around his belly and legs but leave his arms free so he doesn't accidentally move the blanket off if he flails his arms.

Anyway. Even that only works sometimes. I swear though, The exercise ball is great. I got it to use during labor and never ended up using it. Now I am getting my money's worth!


----------



## nypage1981

My kid sleeps a lot most days. And nights are a hit and miss. I am usually not too sleep deprived until its been two nights in a row of no sleep then third day i am unable to cope and usually have a bad day! But the some weeks kian sleeps on a nice schedule and I forget about sleep deprivation. Babies are so sporadic sometimes! 

Little, those are great tips. You're good at this. Lol.


----------



## LittleStars

zb5 - I know the pose you are referring to! Works like a charm on my girls. I was going to suggest it but didn't know how to describe the position. I find making sure the top of the head is covered with the blanket helps too. Right now the girls are all about being cozy warm.


----------



## zb5

Good idea with the blanket on the head! Mine likes to be nice and warm now too. He woke up last night because he was too cold, then I put an extra blanket around him and he passed right out. Poor kid, it took mr a little while to figure out what was wrong!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. It's been awhile. We've had issues with what we now know is acid reflux. Amelia is calming down since the meds. A new little one and now we have a cold. :wacko: We're working on getting the breastmilk supply back up since we've been opting out of some feedings because they kept saying it was the breastmilk when in actuality it doesn't matter if it's breast milk or formula so now I'm back on breast milk and supplementing with the AR formula until the supply comes back. She STILL has issues latching to my nipple. just with being plus size there seems to be so much areola to take in she has a hard time. The quick let down makes her frustrated so she takes the shield and sucks it through at HER pace. Hopefully this will get better with time.

Anyways, I just wanted to pop in and say hi! How is everyone?


----------



## zb5

Hi MA! Glad you figured out she had reflux so you can help Amelia out. I hear some LOs just have an easier time latching as they get older and their mouths get bigger. So it may just get easier with time!

I've got a lot of areola too but Silas has a big mouth already. His new trick Is sticking out his tongue and looking at it, and his eyes get all crossed! His tongue is really long, DH calls it the gene Simmons look. :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

^^^^^^ haha. Kian just found his tongue too!


----------



## zb5

DH thought there was something wrong with him the first time he found hI'm cross eyed with his tongue out! He definitely looks silly...


----------



## nypage1981

I love the crossed eyed "whoa!" look they give their fists. Thats kians big thing now.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ZB, Rofl...too funny! Amelia crosses her eyes too. I also love it when she eats and scares herself awake with the sipping noise. :lol: Right now she's in her swing and she's mesmerized by the mobile and talking to it. Haha I think it's the first time she's really seen it well and interacted with it. Oh how the meds are working. She is a new kid. Praise God!

Anyone have pics of their kids with santa? We haven't had one yet. I hope to get one soon though.


----------



## Kristin83

We went to see santa today :D
Liam is on the left, connor on the right
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/Santapic2011.jpg


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh my gosh they are ADORABLE Kristin!!!


----------



## Kristin83

Thanks :D


----------



## shelleney

What a lovely photo, Kristin!
xx


----------



## Kristin83

Thank you!


----------



## zb5

Aww too cute! They sure make Santa look big!


----------



## Kristin83

He was a big guy! Very tall


----------



## LittleStars

nice santa! that's a great picture Kristin, the boys are looking gorgeous :)

MA glad to hear you are getting along better now that you've figured out the problem.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thought it was just me but see it wasn't....Tis quiet in here! Hoping your all well and enjoying your Christmas and a blessed Happy New Year to everyone! :hug:


----------



## LittleStars

<--- running around like a crazy woman trying to get last minute Christmas shopping done. 

Having twins in tow does not help my cause. I must spend a good 15 minutes every store talking to people who insist on looking at the girls and asking me a zillion questions etc. Seriously getting annoying! I know they mean well but can't they see my time is precious? Oh well. I get to meet my new niece finally on Thursday! She just had her 2 month appointment today and my sister was saying she is already 13lbs 7.5 oz!!!!!! I go in tomorrow for our weigh in to see if the girls are gaining better.

Big waves to everyone!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WOW! I made the right decision then to switch Amelia to the special formula then. She'll be 3 months on the 29th and after two weeks on the formula gained 12 ounces. Now she's 9lbs 12 ounces. Not even 13 lbs yet though poor baby. She IS tall though. She's starting to get the baby pudge though and it's cute.

So glad you'll get to see your new niece. It's a fun time isn't it?? Praise God for all these babies!


----------



## zb5

Getting out of the house with one baby is hard enough! Little Stars, you are a champ!

Silas was 15 lbs at his 2 month appointment... :blush:


----------



## shelleney

Freya is just 10lbs 6oz :cloud9:

Hope everyone is well in the run up to Christmas :hugs:

xx


----------



## hippylittlej

I am getting confused between this thread and the other October Babies thread.

All well here, I just put Alana down awake and she has just closed her eyes and gone to sleep. Now we do this everyday but she normally cries for a bit, wants her dummy and I sort of stay with her patting her back or stroking her head until she settles but today she just went to sleep :) Yeah, I hope this continues. 
Now back to Christmas preparation.

Oh and littlestars I have no idea how you manage with twins, I have enough trouble when I take one out with people stopping to take a peek and talk to me. I have yet to find a polite way of saying, "sod off we are busy and need to get on with things".


----------



## zb5

Hippy, I am doing the same thing trying to put Silas down drowsy but awake at night. We do thd same, pacifier, tummy rubs, and A little complaining but he falls asleep! Hasn't worked yet for naps though.


----------



## LittleStars

Well my girls at 2 months were only 7lbs 15.5oz and 8lbs 5.5 oz so I can understand why the doctor was concerned. Especially since they weren't born preemie. I feel like they've chubbed up but I'm nervous. I'll report back later. I've got some last minute shopping to do still. Bah!

I'm supposed to make something dessert-y for a Christmas Eve meal we're going to. there will be about 18 adults there so I hope I won't be the only sweet treat maker. I want opinions on what to make. Either a large pavlova with strawberries/kiwi to look festive or Black Forest cupcakes. Which would you prefer?


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, i would usually go for a pavlova - but your black forest cupcakes sound devine! yummy! :munch:

xx


----------



## Kristin83

I get a lot of questions too...the biggest one, are they twins?? No, I am pushing a double stroller and the 2nd baby is someone elses lol duh! The carseats snap onto my stroller so I pull the covers down over them when im out so people can't see them...they still try though

I find taking them to the dr alone harder than shopping...thank goodness there is usually someone there to help bc my boys are just over 12lbs each so there is no way I can carry both carseats lol


----------



## LittleStars

Kristin - Gotta love the ol' are they twins question. Heheh. I also love the "Are they both girls?" I should add that their car seats are covered in pink covers. My response is usually "that would be pretty cruel of me if they were boys covered in all this pink". Are you still BFing 50% of the time or have you given in to 100% formula? 

Babies weighed in at: *drum roll* Libby 9lbs 8.5oz, Ashley 9lbs 5oz Awww... they're little porkers now! lol Doctor is pleased with the gain but wants us back again in 2-3weeks to make sure they continue to gain as they are still in the 5-10% range.


----------



## Kristin83

Im 100% formula now...even with meds I wasn't producing enough and it was too much to bf and then bottle feed right after...especially bc I was giving them almost full feedings by bottle. It was tough on me giving it up bc I felt like I was failing...but its been sooooo much easier since I gave it up. And they are thriving bc they have both doubled their birth weights already lol


----------



## LittleStars

Bottle feeding is for sure so much easier. It's so much faster which frees up much needed time. I keep having severe shredding of my nipples, the skin just is so thin there since the thrush. I keep pumping and the occassional feed but all in all I know my days are numbered. I am just hoping to give them a little more protection since I just got a flu shot. My doctor made me feel better about it all though. She said there are three phases of BFing.. the first 6 days which are the most important and beneficial, the first 6 weeks which are very beneficial and then after 6 weeks which is just like sprinkles on a cupcake.. nice to have but not necessary as the benefits are minimal at that point. I think the only reason I'm fighting it is the cost of formula. 

I am still not finished my Xmas shopping but I'm hoping that once DH comes home I can ditch the 3 kids on him and just hammer it out quickly. He has been sheltered from watching the babies up until now because of school and studying for exams but he is taking the last two today and then he's fair game until he starts back at school. Yay! I'm so excited for him to take on some of the burden.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh that sounds lovely. I stopped bf'ing her last tues. or wed. She was almost 3 months on the 29th. I am pumping and freezing now and have 34 ounces in 2 ounce freezer beakers and I'm going to "try" to use the 20 5 ounce freezer bags I have from the medela collection. So I think she's also gotten what she needs. Since she isn't handling my milk well, I thought I'd use the breastmilk I've frozen in her cereal when she starts it. Hopefully she'll have had enough though I would LOVE it if she would get back on the breast while there's time. It's obvious she's getting what she needs as she's started gaining. I have to ask what is better. 

I think you've done EXCELLENT Little. :hugs: It's hard enough to do it with one let alone TWO. I know the Canadian system is different but Amelia's "special formula" which is predigested for her Acid Reflux is 100% covered because the pediatrician has written a script for medical necessity. Is it possible YOU could do that and it would be covered? We get a case of formula for FREE and it's around 30.00 per can. I was shocked.

I'm so sorry your not feeling well. Praying for a speedy recovery and a nice Christmas with the three kids and your new niece.


----------



## Kristin83

I forgot to ask my dr about a script for formula...Liam uses enfamil ar bc its made to help with reflux...it would help so much if we got it for free that way....im going to ask at their 4 month appointment in 3 weeks


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Kristin, you may not get it for free but you will get a discount. It all depends on your medical and prescription coverage. Doug works as an RN and we get our scripts filled at the employee pharmacy in the hospital. Some of the RN's he works with have to pay a small amount for their formula and we don't know why...but ours was completely free. Even if you get it for a small amount, it's SO WORTH IT. I can't believe we got our formula for free for the whole case. I pray you get yours free with your coverage! :hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

I hope its free too, our insurance covered our ivf treatment 100% so a little formula should be nothing lol. But ill take whatever they will give us :)


----------



## zb5

Ladies, I can't imagine trying to do both breastfeeding and supplementing with bottles. That has got to be a real time suck! Besides getting mastitis a few weeks ago and getting engorged sometimes, breastfeeding is going pretty well for us. He is getting faster at eating so it doesn't take quite so much of our time! BUT, the mastitis really sucked. If I got repeat mastitis I would probably switch to formula. I also don't know what will happen when I go back to work in march. Pumping AND bottles may be a much bigger pain than just bottles!


----------



## LittleStars

My girls don't have any medical reasons for needing formula so I don't think a prescription is an option. However, I will note that my Dr's office has been great giving me samples. So far after over 10 weeks I've only bought one can and that was right when we got home from the hospital. My free supply is dwindling fast but I've been researching prices and it seems that the Kirkland Signature Infant Formula with Omega at Costco is the best bang for the buck but I read online it's foamy which I'm not keen on. I like the idea of getting 1.5 cans for the same price as generic from Walmart though.


----------



## zb5

The Kirkland baby wipes are good. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleStars

zb5 said:


> The Kirkland baby wipes are good. :thumbup:

Good to know :) I'm trying to do the whole reusable wipes thing but we'll see how long that lasts. So far so good but I still use disposable ones when I'm out of the house anyway. Perhaps I'll try them next time I'm in the market for wipes.


----------



## katerdid

https://i632.photobucket.com/albums/uu44/taranehshayda/christmas%20delights/christmas%20gifs/merry-christmas-773.gif


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Happy New Year Everyone!! How are you all doing?? Was there ever another thread made or are we just keeping this one?? It's been quiet so I'm not sure I'm where I need to be. lol Or maybe all of us are just busy with the babies. :lol:


----------



## hippylittlej

There is another thread in baby club October babies. I find it using 'user cp' at the top right of the boards.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks! Did everyone move over to that thread??


----------



## shelleney

Hi MA :hi: Happy New Year! Hope you, Doug and Amelia are well.

a few of us can be found in this thread:

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/815469-october-2011-mummies-babies.html

Hope to see you over there soon.
xx


----------

